# 11M: las pruebas de la única autoría posible



## M. Priede (28 Dic 2011)

He tenido que cambiarlo de ubicación. En estos 11 años el foro ha modificado la configuración varias veces y al no poder corregir enlaces ni reeditar, el hilo se había quedado manga por hombro.

Lo tenéis en este enlace y en los tres comentario siguientes, ya que ahora no cabe todo en uno.

*





11M: las pruebas de la única autoría posible


(I) "Sólo hace falta proteger los secretos pequeños; los grandes se mantienen secretos debido a la incredulidad de la opinión pública", Marshall McLuhan He visto que en la Burbuja se ha hablado mucho de esta masacre, y que de vez en cuando -no podía ser menos- vuelve a tratarse el asunto...




www.burbuja.info




*


----------



## firefly (28 Dic 2011)

Navaja de Ockham - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## M. Priede (28 Dic 2011)

Firefly

Lo más curioso es que lo dejan todo a la vista. No digamos el 11-s o el 7-j, que se hicieron con un descaro asombroso, infinitamente mayor que aquí. Es lo que decía ahí arriba:

_Porque en la sociedad actual las cosas se hacen a la vista de todos, al menos desde Kennedy hasta hoy, ya que si a JFK lo hubiesen asesinado, por ejemplo, en un bosque cuando estaba cazando, todo el mundo, y desde el primer momento, habría sospechado; lo mismo que si las Torres Gemelas se caen de noche sin que nadie las vea. Mejor hacerlo a la vista de todos._


----------



## firefly (28 Dic 2011)

Que se haga a plena luz del día no significa que haya una conspiración de poderes del estado detrás, hacen falta pruebas.


----------



## M. Priede (28 Dic 2011)

Bien, vea usted el 11-s, la caída del edificio 7 y tantas otras cosas.

Nadie en su sano juicio se puede creer que lo del 11-m fue Mohamed por su cuenta. Muchos menos Trashorras o Zougam.

¿Cómo explica usted el atentado? Cuéntemelo, si es tan amable


----------



## Marxista Fashionista (28 Dic 2011)

M. Priede,

Coincido en casi todo con tu exposición pero yo no veo tan clara la finalidad electoral de la masacre. 

Volviendo a los atentados del 11-S, 11-M, 7-J yo creo que el 11-M es el más chapucero de todos en cuanto a la V.O. en contra de tu punto de vista ya que los autores "oficiales" se improvisan después del atentado, no dando pie con bola.. ¿Qué tiene que ver Zougam con El Chino o con El Tunecino? Si es que no hay ninguna relación probada entre ellos. No quiero decir con esto que el 11-S o el 7-J sean maravillas del encubrimiento, que no lo son. Pero al menos el 11-S teníamos a un Atta paseándose por algún aeropuerto, aunque no fuese el de Boston, que fue de dónde salió el avión supuestamente secuestrado por Atta y sus secuaces sino el de Portland.. pero al menos había ciertas evidencias que podrían valerle al observador incauto y superficial. Con el 7-J tenemos una instantánea de los tres chavalillos entrando en la estación de metro. Se ha dicho que la imagen es una falsificación, pero bueno, creámonosla en principio. Ahora bien, habría que preguntarse porque no se han hecho públicas instantáneas dentro del metro o en el autobús etc. Si bien en el 7-J y en el 11-S el encubrimiento es zafio, al menos había una trama (por muy chapucera que fuese) de encubrimiento trazada de antemano, algo que no tenemos en el 11-M y que expone flagrantemente la zafiedad de la misma a cualquiera que se tome la molestia de estudiarla.

Por otra parte, tengo que decir que al menos en España se ha podido abrir un proceso de revisión de la actuación policial después de la masacre, algo que no veo posible hasta dentro de mucho tiempo en USA o en UK. Creo que la justicia, dentro de sus directrices marcadas por la V.O. obviamente, ha funcionado mejor que en USA o en UK en cuanto a la investigación y enjuiciamiento de los crímenes. Recordemos que en USA el presupuesto asignado a la Comisión del 11-S fue de unos escasos 5 millones de dólares frente a los 50 que se asignaron a la investigación de los escarceos de Clinton con la becaria Lewinsky o que en UK se celebró un juicio a puerta cerrada. Dentro de la ignominia que supuso el pergeñamiento de la V. O. en Sede Judicial al menos aquí se han abierto vías paralelas de investigación que no sé si llevarán a buen cauce. 

Por otro lado, el trato mediático de la masacre creo que ha sido bastante diferente en España con respecto al Reino Unido y Estados Unidos. Allí, los medios mayoritarios aceptaron la V.O. sin rechistar mientras aquí se abrió el gran cisma entre El Mundo y El País y acólitos por otro. Si bien cada cual tira por su lado y las versiones que ofrecen cada uno son falsas, sin duda el que un medio de gran difusión haya estado investigando la masacre durante tanto tiempo ha permitido que aflorasen datos que de otra manera difícilmente podrían haberlo hecho si la causa tan sólo contase con el buen hacer de investigadores amateur.


----------



## Fermín de Pas (28 Dic 2011)

Perdone M Priede, pero no me entero a donde quiere llegar:

¿A un Aznar pro-atlantista le paran los pies la propia OTAN a cambio de que Francia se reintegre en su seno más otros acuerdos?

¿Aznar ante la traición, calla como una puta traicionada por los anglos y Francia a un tiempo?

¿España es un peón mierdoso entre anglos y carolingios que llegan a sus propios acuerdos-intereses y para ello matan a 200 españoles mientras nuestra castuza es premiada y mira para otro lado?

¿que tiene que ver el 7J con el 11M?


----------



## M. Priede (28 Dic 2011)

Marxista F

La finalidad era colocar a un partido proeuropeo; sacar a toda costa a Aznar, al PP, puesto que el PP, como diría Vázquez Montalbán, ya estaba impregnado de _La Aznaridad_

Muy elocuente Bush en sus memorias, cuando califica a Aznar de "visionario". No sé qué connotación tendrá en inglés esa palabra, pero aquí puede entenderse por crédulo, casi cretino.

Aznar jugó una partida para un país con gran peso internacional, y no, porque si estás entre grandes y no eres grande, te ningunean.


----------



## M. Priede (28 Dic 2011)

Fermín de Pas

Antes de nada, saludos, magistral. ¿Qué tal Anita? Me hace gracia que alguien se ponga ese nombre. Está bien. Qué gran novela, sí señor

Dice:

_Perdone M Priede, pero no me entero a donde quiere llegar:

¿A un Aznar pro-atlantista le paran los pies la propia OTAN a cambio de que Francia se reintegre en su seno más otros acuerdos?_

Sí, exacto. La OTAN es más o menos "el huevo" del que habla Múgica. Y en la OTAN cortan el bacalao los grandes, no nosotros.

_¿Aznar ante la traición, calla como una puta traicionada por los anglos y Francia a un tiempo?_

Claro. Y calla toda la clase política, no les vaya a pasar como a Llamazares. Y calla toda la prensa, que de esto tiene que saber. Se callan como se callaron Milans y Armada (y esos se chuparon la cárcel) para no decir de quién recibían órdenes; hoy sabemos que del rey.

_¿España es un peón mierdoso entre anglos y carolingios que llegan a sus propios acuerdos-intereses y para ello matan a 200 españoles mientras nuestra castuza es premiada y mira para otro lado?_

Exacto, don Fermín. Exactamente es así. Eso prueba nuestra nula soberanía. A ningún país soberano se le hace algo así sin que responda. El 11-s y el 7-j fueron autoatentados, jamás Gran Bretaña o Estados Unidos hubiesen permitido que alguien les hiciese algo semejante. O Francia.

Contaron con colaboración española, claro. Múgica habló en esas entrevistas de que el CNI lleva años dividido: "se habla --decía él-- del clan de los israelíes, del clan de los franceses, de los americanos".

NO HAY SOBERANÍA ESPAÑOLA, don Fermín. Ya no hay. Empezó con la entrega de las bases por parte de Franco, continuó con el atentado a Carrero, el 23-f (aunque este fue obra interna, apoyada por USA, que no quería para España una deriva como la de Portugal) y el 11-m puede que haya sido el remate final.

Económicamente intervenidos, militarmente también. No decidimos nada, don Fermín. Nada de nada.


----------



## M. Priede (28 Dic 2011)

El mulo

¡Cómo firma así, hombre! Pienso lo mismo que usted y no me tengo por tal


_No debe haber cosa que me diese más miedo que saber lo que de verdad pasó el 11M, quien esté en el ajo... telita. Por otro lado siempre se tiende a analizar el 11M en clave interna española, pero creo que el efecto último estaba dirigido a invel internacional_
*
Ningún país le arrebata a Estados Unidos al presidente más proamericano que ha tenido nunca, y no paga por ello un altísimo precio*

Me hace gracia quienes sostienen que eso lo hizo el PSOE y Mohamed. ¿Pero qué pensarán que es Mohamed o el PSOE?


----------



## SARC_borrado (28 Dic 2011)

M.Priede, 

¿Eres el mismo Priede que comenta en algunos blogs de Libertad Digital?


----------



## M. Priede (29 Dic 2011)

_¿Eres el mismo Priede que comenta en algunos blogs de Libertad Digital?_

Sí.


----------



## Fermín de Pas (29 Dic 2011)

Gracias por las respuestas y por la _teoría_ que inserta magistralmente en un todo. 

Como le ha resultado curioso mi apodo le diré que lo escogí como simil visual pues me parecía (hace unos años cuando empezé en burbuja) que mi labor por estos lares era más bien escuchar y "escandalizarme" de las correrías y pensamientos de los foreros tal como el magistral sentado en el confesionario de la vetusta catedral.

También le diré que desde este verano he leído con fervor a otro asturiano de adopción: Gustavo Bueno, el cual me ha hecho dudar (como buen filósofo) sobre el papel de España en Europa y que existe una "secta romántica" de materialistas hispánicos que piensan que nuestro lugar está en Iberoamérica y no con los carolingios, que nos equivocamos una vez más. Hoy me encuentro con su post y entre tantas barbaridades leídas le encuentro una lógica exquisita, aunque siempre nos quedará la duda como casi en todo.


----------



## SARC_borrado (29 Dic 2011)

M. Priede dijo:


> _¿Eres el mismo Priede que comenta en algunos blogs de Libertad Digital?_
> 
> Sí.




Pues un saludo,

La verdad es que sería una buena noticia que todos los comentaristas que más saben y han trabajado sobre el 11 M (no digo nombres, seguro que me dejo algunos, primero en el blog de Luis del Pino, luego en el de Federico) acabasen en en este foro, en LD parece que os toleran, pero con desgana, creo que respirarían aliviados si muchos de ellos _emigraran_ hacia otros foros.


----------



## ZetaJoy (29 Dic 2011)

Buen post, M. Priede.

La teoría de la pinza Eje Franco-Alemán+Marruecos (algunos meten también a cloacas del estado prosocialistas+PSOE+ETA) no es nada descartable. Sin embargo, yo siempre me he inclinado más por la teoría de la autoría atlántica.

Partiendo de la base de que tanto el 11-S como el 7-J fueron cosa de la OTAN-CIA, y fijándonos en las asombrosas coincidencias entre los 3 atentados, además de que los 3 impulsaron la misma agenda imperialista y legislación restrictiva con los derechos ciudadanos... creo que el principal sospechoso sigue siendo la OTAN.

Un dato importante es que el 11-M le valió a Bush para dar la vuelta en las encuestas y acabar ganandole las elecciones a John Kerry (que había prometido retirar las tropas de Iraq).

Hay que recordar que en aquellos momentos la borreguería usana ya sabía que lo de las armas de destrucción masiva había sido una trola, que lo de los vinculos Alqaeda-Iraq era posiblemente otra trola y, para más inri, las asociaciones por la verdad del 9/11 comenzaban a cuestionar todo el tinglado.

La jugada fue maestra, porque al rebaño usano le vendieron que Alqaeda había atacado a España por su participación en la guerra de Iraq (ya tenemos el deseado vínculo Alqaeda-Iraq).

Zapatero llevaba en su programa retirar las tropas de Iraq, circunstancia que el borrego medio americano no tenía porqué conocer. 

A la borreguería usana se les vendió la siguiente historia:

Los terroristas han atacado a nuestro aliado en la lucha que estamos librando entre el bien (la democracia, la libertad) y el mal(los terroristas, los integristas islamistas). Nuestro aliado se acobarda y se retira. Los terroristas han ganado una batalla pero no van a ganar la guerra (a no ser que salga Kerry de presidente y cumpla con su programa electoral).

Resultado: Bush le da la vuelta a las encuestas y gana las elecciones.

Otro dato a tener en cuenta es que el PSOE ha sido siempre mucho más atlantista que el PP, independientemente de lo que pueda opinar el progre de turno.
En todo caso, si bien el objetivo no era cambiar el gobierno de España, a Bush le vino que ni pintado. Si hubiese ganado el PP, el golpe de efecto de la retirada de las tropas españolas no hubiese existido, aunque de todas formas eso fue sólo la guinda del pastel. El atentado hubiera sido también útil a la agenda usana ya que el PP el día 15 de Marzo hubiera "reconocido" la autoría islamista (además que los usanos no leen El Mundo ni El País).

En fin, que no podemos descartar ninguna de las 2 hipótesis.
Tanto la teoría atlantista como la teoría de la pinza (Francia-Marruecos) son totalmente posibles.

Tampoco tenemos pruebas para decantarnos por una u otra, ya que toda la instrucción y el juicio fue una farsa.

Cada día estoy más convencido de que no sabremos la verdad hasta que nos callemos todos y empiecen a hablar las guillotinas.

Saludos.


----------



## M. Priede (29 Dic 2011)

Fermín de Pas

_Como le ha resultado curioso mi apodo le diré que lo escogí como simil visual pues me parecía (hace unos años cuando empezé en burbuja) que mi labor por estos lares era más bien escuchar y "escandalizarme" de las correrías y pensamientos de los foreros tal como el magistral sentado en el confesionario de la vetusta catedral._

Yo me río mucho, aunque al principio no llevaba bien la informalidad de que nos pusieran sobrenombre. Un día, recién llegado (llevo aquí poco tiempo) me vi como 'becario de la Salgado'. Protesté y entonces me pusieron 'tapayogurista'; eso por protestar. Pero la verdad es que esa informalidad hace que entre todo tipo de gente, que es lo importante. Y además me río mucho con las ocurrencias de aquí. No hay día que no me vaya sin carcajadas. Hay textos muy graciosos. 

_También le diré que desde este verano he leído con fervor a otro asturiano de adopción: Gustavo Bueno, el cual me ha hecho dudar (como buen filósofo) sobre el papel de España en Europa y que existe una "secta romántica" de materialistas hispánicos que piensan que nuestro lugar está en Iberoamérica y no con los carolingios, que nos equivocamos una vez más. Hoy me encuentro con su post y entre tantas barbaridades leídas le encuentro una lógica exquisita, aunque siempre nos quedará la duda como casi en todo._

Compartimos las mismas aficiones: Clarín y G. Bueno. El Catoblepas es una revista formidable. Hay artículos que hay que estar muy puesto en la teoría filosófica de Bueno, pero otros son mucho más 'ligeros'. Nunca dejo de leerla. A mí me gusta mucho Tresguerres. Siempre lo leo.

Y en cuanto a Clarín, qué decir. Sobre todo de los cuentos. No me gustan las novelas, no soy muy de novelas; muy pocas son las que he acabado, pero La Regenta sí me gustó. Mucho.

Saludos. Celebro que le haya parecido interesante. Podía extenderme mucho más. Quizá ponga una segunda parte, entrando en muchos más detalles. No lo hice porque si lo pones muy largo la gente no se lo lee.


----------



## M. Priede (29 Dic 2011)

SARC

_La verdad es que sería una buena noticia que todos los comentaristas que más saben y han trabajado sobre el 11 M (no digo nombres, seguro que me dejo algunos, primero en el blog de Luis del Pino, luego en el de Federico) acabasen en en este foro, en LD parece que os toleran, pero con desgana, creo que respirarían aliviados si muchos de ellos emigraran hacia otros foros._

Yo se lo propuse a varios; es humillante tener que ver cómo te borran un comentario tras otro y sin embargo permiten que los más intoxicadores sigan con la cantinela de los almalás y los mojamés.

Por otra parte estoy convencido de que a partir de comentario 150, más o menos, el número de visitantes es reducidísimo. Es la querencia de la gente a estar allí. Creo que es un error. Además el venir aquí no quitá ir allí cuando apetezca.

Saludos


----------



## M. Priede (29 Dic 2011)

_La teoría de la pinza Eje Franco-Alemán+Marruecos (algunos meten también a cloacas del estado prosocialistas+PSOE+ETA) no es nada descartable. Sin embargo, yo siempre me he inclinado más por la teoría de la autoría atlántica.
_

Sí, nadie se atreve a hacer eso sin permiso del Jefe Supremo. Nadie. Fue un acuerdo, eso está claro.

_Partiendo de la base de que tanto el 11-S como el 7-J fueron cosa de la OTAN-CIA, y fijándonos en las asombrosas coincidencias entre los 3 atentados, además de que los 3 impulsaron la misma agenda imperialista y legislación restrictiva con los derechos ciudadanos... creo que el principal sospechoso sigue siendo la OTAN._

_Un dato importante es que el 11-M le valió a Bush para dar la vuelta en las encuestas y acabar ganandole las elecciones a John Kerry (que había prometido retirar las tropas de Iraq)._

Claro, le sacaron provecho. Pero no se hizo solo por eso. De ser así no necesitaban cargarse al PP, podrían haberlo hecho en otra fecha.

_Hay que recordar que en aquellos momentos la borreguería usana ya sabía que lo de las armas de destrucción masiva había sido una trola, que lo de los vinculos Alqaeda-Iraq era posiblemente otra trola y, para más inri, las asociaciones por la verdad del 9/11 comenzaban a cuestionar todo el tinglado.

La jugada fue maestra, porque al rebaño usano le vendieron que Alqaeda había atacado a España por su participación en la guerra de Iraq (ya tenemos el deseado vínculo Alqaeda-Iraq).

Zapatero llevaba en su programa retirar las tropas de Iraq, circunstancia que el borrego medio americano no tenía porqué conocer._

Pensaron que daría marcha atrás. Se sorprendieron cuando no lo hizo. Incluso Felipe González dijo que nadie en su sano juicio se atrevería a hacerlo. Pero lo hizo. Como militarmente pintamos poco, pues no tuvo mayor importancia. Peor les sentó cuando en Túnez al Nietísimo no se le ocurrió otra cosa que aconsejar que los demás países salieran de allí.

_A la borreguería usana se les vendió la siguiente historia:

Los terroristas han atacado a nuestro aliado en la lucha que estamos librando entre el bien (la democracia, la libertad) y el mal(los terroristas, los integristas islamistas). Nuestro aliado se acobarda y se retira. Los terroristas han ganado una batalla pero no van a ganar la guerra (a no ser que salga Kerry de presidente y cumpla con su programa electoral).

Resultado: Bush le da la vuelta a las encuestas y gana las elecciones._

*Sí, pero es lo que decía antes: no necesitaban cargarse a Aznar. Y sobre esas elecciones, como de tantas otras elecciones norteamericanas, hay que mucho que hablar. Mira esto que colgué hace tiempo*:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...e-del-voto-electronico-en-estados-unidos.html

_Otro dato a tener en cuenta es que el PSOE ha sido siempre mucho más atlantista que el PP, independientemente de lo que pueda opinar el progre de turno._

En la OTAN nos metió la UCD después de recibir mil amenazas. González dijo que nos sacaría y luego no amartilló allí. La derecha española es muy proamericana, hasta extremos ridículos. La izquierda es muy zetapenca: le pegan a la derecha por lo de Irak, llamándoles asesinos, y luego callan por lo de Libia, que ha sido bastante peor.

_En todo caso, si bien el objetivo no era cambiar el gobierno de España, a Bush le vino que ni pintado. Si hubiese ganado el PP, el golpe de efecto de la retirada de las tropas españolas no hubiese existido, aunque de todas formas eso fue sólo la guinda del pastel. El atentado hubiera sido también útil a la agenda usana ya que el PP el día 15 de Marzo hubiera "reconocido" la autoría islamista (además que los usanos no leen El Mundo ni El País).

En fin, que no podemos descartar ninguna de las 2 hipótesis.
Tanto la teoría atlantista como la teoría de la pinza (Francia-Marruecos) son totalmente posibles._

Es un pinza total, todos estaban de acuerdo: Estados Unidos, Gran Bretaña, Francia, Alemania, Marruecos. Y es posible que alguien en el PSOE supiera. Eso es posible

_Tampoco tenemos pruebas para decantarnos por una u otra, ya que toda la instrucción y el juicio fue una farsa.

Cada día estoy más convencido de que no sabremos la verdad hasta que nos callemos todos y empiecen a hablar las guillotinas.

Saludos._

Saludos


----------



## España1 (29 Dic 2011)

Le doy un thanks, mr. Priede... No sé si llevará razón o no en sus argumentos, pero que el 11-M jumea a false flag lo saben aquí y en la China Popular.

Muy interesante leerle. (¿Es usted multinick de Conspirado?)


----------



## M. Priede (29 Dic 2011)

_¿Es usted multinick de Conspirado?_

No, si usted observa detenidamente, Conspirado entró aquí hace solo dos días, y lo hizo por consejo mío, ya que nos conocemos del Blog de Federico. Pretendo que los comentaristas habituales de ese blog cuenten aquí lo que allí les censuran. 

Ahora mismo lo acabo de colgar, no sé si lo habrán borrado. Por si lo han hecho se lo dejo aquí:


_29 de Diciembre de 2011 a las 11:47119Priede_

_*Moderador:* no tome esto como parasitismo; en realidad voy a aliviarle parte de la pena por la que pasa todo censor, que siempre actúa por deber, por oficio; no por voluntad propia.

He colgado en la Burbuja las tesis que defiendo desde hace años, y que permanecerán ahí abiertas al debate tanto para comentar o criticar al pie de lo expuesto como para que se abran nuevos temas sobre el asunto.

A todos los que aquí paráis os invito a pasar por allí. No pretendo sacaros de aquí, solo proponeros que si hay comentarios que aquí estiman inconvenientes, allí los podréis colgar sin problemas. No se trata de cambiar esto por aquello, sino de complementar
*
"Lejos de la 'opinionitis': las pruebas más verosímiles de la autoría del 11-m"*_

Haikus de tres poetas japonesas para una maana de Navidad - El blog de Federico

Y maldita la hora en que se me ocurrió decirle a Conspirado (Curropeo en el Blog de FJL) que tenía pensado reescribir un resumen para colgarlo y abrir un nuevo tema en la Burbuja; no pudo resistir la vanidad de presentarse antes diciendo que todo era idea suya. Pero observe la chapuza que hace, pues no aporta ni un solo dato; lo presenta todo como si fuera una ocurrencia que se le vino a la cabeza, y eso es lo que me duele, que me haya machacado la labor de varios años de una manera tan frívola, porque si lo hubiese hecho bien, pues bueno, ahí quedaría la idea bien expuesta. 

Esta hipótesis la defiendo desde hace años, desde agosto de 2008. Aquí puede ver usted que aun sostenía que la culpa era solo de Francia junto con la colaboración de Marruecos y parte de nuestras FyCSE. Fue en Agosto de 2008, ya le digo; desgraciadamente tan solo se compone de unos extractos colgados en un grupo del que luego me salí y que enlazaban con una revista digital que cerró, Rebelión Digital. En aquel entonces firmaba Pedro Martínez Priede (en Libertad Digital 'Pedromar'). De todos modos puede ver que entro en los detalles de lo ocurrido antes y después del 11-m, tal como la presión de Francia y el premio de Estados Unidos a Dezcallar, aunque yo, bobo de mí, creyente en eso que llaman el liberalismo anglosajón y el respeto por la libertad, no caía en lo más evidente, esto es: que Dezcallar no acabó de embajador en Washington por imposición francesa, sino gracias al visto bueno de Estados Unidos, que fue quien concedió el plácet. Eso y la entrada de Francia en la OTAN a principios de 2009 me hicieron ver más claro, y desde entonces mantengo lo expuesto por mí ahí arriba

Yahoo! Grupos 

En el blog de Federico, hace justo un año, colgué esto:

La rabia periodstica y las verdades ocultas del 11M - El blog de Federico

La rabia periodstica y las verdades ocultas del 11M - El blog de Federico

Luego 'Conspirado' (en el blog de Federico 'Curropeo') lo retomó, y dice ahora que él hace años que también pensó eso, aunque no hay manera de que lo demuestre (como que no podrá demostrarlo nunca, claro).

Ahora bien, como podrá comprobar usted en el post que Conspirado (Curropeo) colgó aquí hace dos días (yo le había comentado que lo haría al día siguiente, adelantándose a mi decisión) no solo se apropia de una idea ajena (aunque las ideas, propiamente, no son de nadie) sino que la reduce a un capricho, a una ocurrencia suya: "mi conspi", dice. Y lo hace chapuceramente, quemando mi idea, que ya digo, eso es lo que me duele, bastante más que el hecho de que se apropien de mi trabajo.

Lo hace no solo como viene haciendo en el blog de Federico (ripitiéndote lo dicho por ti como si lo hubiese dicho él y no tú) sino que además lo difundió entre sus amigos como cosecha propia. Eso que tanta prisa se dio en colgar aquí en la Burbuja es una copia exacta de lo que colgó hace pocos días en su blog. Vea (pinche donde dice leer):

LLANURA DE PALMARIA » “Mi conspi del 11-M(entira)”. Por Curro.

En fin, que ha quemado mis tesis reponiéndolas caprichosa y chapuceramente, sin datos, noticias, ni informes. Eso me ha causado enfado, tanto que desde ayer he roto cualquier relación con él.


----------



## CONSPIRADO (29 Dic 2011)

Priede,
casi totalmente de acuerdo con lo que dices.
De hecho, yo publiqué aquí algo muy parecido el otro día:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/politica/272802-11-m-mi-conspi-sobre-la-autoria.html

Tan sólo tengo que añadir dos cosas:

1.- El encubrimiento que hace el PP hasta el cierre de escena de Leganés tiene que obedecer a algo mas. De alguna manera tenían que tenerlos agarrados por los webos.
Toda la improvisada trama de encubrimiento y los encaminamientos previos de Cañaveras, Baqueira y Chamartín, indican que Aznar jugueteaba con una trama oliaguada de etarras y moritos.
Caso contrario, ¿por qué no decir que había sido una joint venture de etarras y moritos?

2.- Escribiste: _"Por eso Múgica se equivoca al pensar que el atentado no tuvo como objetivo cambiar de gobierno, probablemente al deducir que esa masacre se hizo para que Bush remontara a Kerry en las encuestas. Pero esa hipótesis --que en ningún caso hay que desechar, pues también era ganancia-- no casa con lo ocurrido con Francia antes del 11-m, ni con lo de Dezcallar asegurando al Gobierno de Aznar que eran etarras, y menos aun cuando por esa labor es premiado por Estados Unidos concediéndole el plácet de embajador en Washington; no digamos la entrada de Francia en la OTAN después de 43 años de oposición frontal a la misma, desde que De Gaulle cerrase todas la bases americanas y sacara al país de la estructura de mando de la Organización Atlántica. Tampoco concordaría con nada de lo que hemos visto después del 11-m. Además, de ser así, de buscar un atentado para atribuírselo a los islamistas y rentabilizarlo en Estados Unidos no sería necesario cargarse al gobernante más pronorteamericano que Estados Unidos haya tenido en España."_
¿Por qué no son compatibles ambas finalidades?
De hecho yo creo que se persiguieron ambas finalidades simultáneamente.
Y con éxito.

Slds.


----------



## M. Priede (29 Dic 2011)

Conspirado (Curropeo)

<i>Priede,
casi totalmente de acuerdo con lo que dices.
De hecho, yo publiqué aquí algo muy parecido el otro día:</i>

Me lo dices o me lo cuentas. Anda, lee el anterior comentario, el que te precede.

Tendrás cara.


----------



## Fermín de Pas (29 Dic 2011)

Sr Priede, si le sirve de consuelo o de ánimo, para un lector lector asiduo de este foro es relativamente fácil separar la paja del trigo... ¡Qué remedio¡ 

Si existen dudas basta con acudir al historial de cada forero y leer sus razonamientos escritos. Usted no me ha decepcionado sino que le confirmo lo que escribí más arriba. Su tesis del 11M funciona, no solo como hipótesis, sino porque se inscriben en una estructura ideológica lúcida y con amplios conocimientos de lo que se habla. Vamos que tiene la cabeza muy bien amueblada. Encima resulta que es asturiano jeje (le habla un andaluz).

En cualquier caso le advierto sobre los peligros de este foro (no todo lo que reluce es oro) que también posee censuras y moderadores que van a su antojo bajo el beneplácito de nuestro _querido lider_.

Me refiero a la movida ocurrida hace unos meses en el hilo mítico de ir- o ppcc y en particular con varios foreros que vieron alterados sus post. En particular los relacionados con _Ciudadanos de Espartinas_ y alguno más. La cosa terminó en cisma con la creación de un nuevo foro y la huida de algunas de la mejores cabezas pensantes de éste:

www.*ransiciones*ruc*ural.com (cambiar * por t)

Un ejemplo de lo que le comento: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-info/257598-del-censor-calopez-y-su-mierdaforo.html

Por último permítame una pequeña crítica de estilo, le recomiendo que a la hora de citar mensajes o texto anteriores utilice la herramienta _envolver con la herramienta [ QUOTE ]_.

Saludos y un placer leerle.


----------



## CONSPIRADO (29 Dic 2011)

Pues estás muy equivocado, Priede.
Yo no busco ningún protagonismo y, menos aún, a costa del trabajo de nadie.
Desde el principio sospeché que nos mentían. A finales de 2005 o principio de 2006 supe de la existencia de los Peones Negros y me puse a seguir sus investigaciones. También a ayudarles modestamente en la difusión. Incluso, cuando se pidió ayuda para las transcripciones del juicio, me ofrecí y efectué algunas. Poquísimas en comparación con el resto de los tran******ores, pero hice lo que pude.
Al principio creía que había sido un trabajo cloaquero nuestro anti PP y pro PSOE + nazi-onanistas. Poco a poco, mientras avanzaban las investigaciones que desmontaron la M.O., me fueron entrando dudas gracias a los trabajos de gente como Perasalo y Swing.
Lo que mas me extrañaba era la actitud del PP que, al principio achacaba a su presunto tonto maricomplejinismo.
Pero, desde la vuelta de Rajoy de México en 2008 y su abierta traición a las víctimas me quité la venda con la que, de forma meio inconsciente y medio voluntaria, me tapaba los ojos. Yo llevaba treinta años votando AP/PP excepto cuando la operación reformista. Por eso no lo quería creer.
Desde el verano de 2008 empecé a darle vueltas a cual podría ser la causa de la actitud del PP y de que todo un estado como el español y todos los poderes jurídicos y fácticos colaborasen activamente en ocultar la verdad y encubrir a los culpables. Como Abogado, profesor de historia y adicto a la información política fui atando cabos con la impagable información que entonces aún fluía desde los Peones Negros y empecé a pergeñar mi hipótesis.
Por esa época ocurrió la dispersión de los Peones a manos del propio LdP y vino una época de desmoralización.
Mía, pero también de muchos otros.
También por entonces se abrió el blog de Fede y yo me metí para hablar de política general, sin excluir el 11.M, pero no usándolo como asunto central de mis intervenciones.
En el blog de Fede empezaron a refugiarse Peones como Perasalo y Belga, también Swing que siempre dijo que no era Peón y Klonete (ex Peón a su aire), junto a Peones como Lugoma o Lesconil. La cosa degeneraba con frecuencia en follones y reyertas que Fede y su moderador intentaban evitar. Yo siempre procuré evitar meterme en tales discusiones.
Por otra parte, por esa época abrió también César su blog y también me puse a escribir allí. Al poco tiempo, dado que el blog permitía los mensajes privados entre blogueros, ya éramos un grupo de amigos llamados Palmaris que incluso celebrábamos reuniones para conocernos personalmente, acudir a las manifas, etc.
Nunca abandoné del todo el blog de Fede, pero empecé a entrar bastante menos. Debido a sucesos que no son del caso exponer aquí, en 2010 abandonamos el blog de César y fundamos La Llanura de Palmaria. Desde entonces empecé a entrar con mas frecuencia en el de Fede y un día, en medio de una discusión sobre la autoría intervine y di mi opinión. En esa época estabas entrando bastante por allí y me dijiste algo así como "albricias ya era hora de que alguien opinase lo que yo" (mas o menos).
Esa teoría mía estoy seguro de haberla expuesto fragmentariamente en el blog de César y en Palmaria, pero no tengo tiempo de ponerme a buscarlo.

He releído los correos que nos cruzamos días atrás y no veo donde me dices expresamente que querías abrir un hilo único con tu hipótesis de la autoría. Ahora que me lo dices es cuando me doy cuenta. Si llego a imaginarme cual era tu intención, no lo habría colgado. Simplemente me limité a copypegar un hilo que ya tenía publicado hace pocos días en La Llanura de Palmaria. De ahí la rapidez.

La ausencia de datos concretos y la redacción generalista y simplificadora de lo que escribí es voluntaria, porque pienso que a la gente, que ha leído poco sobre el asunto, no se la puede abrumar con multitud de datos que hagan farragoso y difícil de leer un post. Por supuesto que lo que digo está basado todo en la información que he venido leyendo estos años, que es mucha y está casi toda en un buscador que llamamos la "anchoa nueva" y de la que disponemos gracias al trabajo y gentileza de Illopepe.

Te ruego que, si estas explicaciones te parecen suficientes, rectifiques lo que has dicho en el blog de Fede.
Y que, caso de no resultarte suficientes, me digas el porqué para que intente explicártelo mejor.
Los que me conocen saben que soy hombre de honor y de una sóla palabra.

Slds.


----------



## Tarúguez (29 Dic 2011)

M. Priede

y

Conspirado


Ya me estáis tocando los coj.ones con lo de enfadaros ¿EIN?

Éso, no os lo consiento, pe"d"illos a la mar, unas cervezas y "hayga" PAZ.

A ver si os tengo que dar coscorrones a los dos.


Abrazacos ;-)


----------



## Tarúguez (29 Dic 2011)

Conspirado.

Ya sabes quien soy.

Abrazacos.


----------



## M. Priede (29 Dic 2011)

Conspirado

Nada de lo que has escrito sobre la autoría del 11-m, tanto aquí como en Palmaria, lo habías colgado en la Red antes de que yo lo colgara. Nada.

Reconoce que eso no está bien. Es como si aquí estuviésemos Swing y yo, y yo le dijese: "muy bien, Swing: todo eso que has escrito sobre que la ETA no son más que las cloacas del Estado coincide con lo expuesto por mí". "¿Y dónde lo has expuesto?", preguntaría él. "Pues en ningún sitio antes que tú me lo explicaras", tendría que decir yo, puesto que fue él, y Belga, y Zetano, pero sobre Swing, quienes me hicieron ver que ETA es una terminal cloaquera, cosa que yo no entendía y no aceptaba. ¿Lo entiendes ahora?

Pero voy más allá, que a fin de cuentas las ideas no nacen por hermafroditismo, sino que se generan gracias a ir tomando unos de otros. Lo que has hecho ha sido un pastel indigerible, presentando el asunto como un ocurrencia que se te vino a la cabeza mientras desayunabas. Eso desmerece lo que yo pueda decir ahora, que se queda sometido a la primera impresión de arbitrariedad que les quedará a muchos después de haber leído lo que has colgado.

No le hay que dar más importancia de la que merece, y no voy tampoco a colgar aquí el intercambio de correos en los que yo te indicaba cuál era la mejor hora para colgar un texto y de qué iba a tratar el mío.

No le doy más importancia. O no debería. Pero el colmo es que te presentes aquí y me hables como si me estuvieras enseñando algo que yo no supiera

_Priede,
casi totalmente de acuerdo con lo que dices.
De hecho, yo publiqué aquí algo muy parecido el otro día:_

Ya digo: lo peor de todo es el pastiche que has colgado, que es infumable. Y yo me tomo esto en broma pero también en serio, que a mí me ha llevado mucho tiempo y pérdida de algunas amistades en la Red por discutir de estas cosas.

Y vale.


----------



## Samo (30 Dic 2011)

Que pesadez !!!!


----------



## M. Priede (30 Dic 2011)

Samo dijo:


> Que pesadez !!!!



¡Qué pesadez!

A ver si escribimos bien.


----------



## Tarúguez (3 Ene 2012)

Ni desiertos lejanos, ni montañas remotas

http://bi11m.dyndns.org/


Saludos


----------



## M. Priede (4 Ene 2012)

Tarúguez dijo:


> Ni desiertos lejanos, ni montañas remotas



Si lo sabrá él, Pepemari. Él mejor que nadie. Y ahí lo tienes, a sueldo de Murdoch. Y de Endesa, una multinacional española que le regaló Zapatero al Estado italiano.

Qué patriotas tenemos, oye.


----------



## ralph (4 Ene 2012)

Las dos teorías (la de la OTAN y la del eje Francia-Marruecos) no son para nada incompatibles, ahora bien, lo de ayudar a Bush en las elecciones me parece una explicación bastante marciana. Es como lo de decir que no tenía el atentado intención de influir en las elecciones, quicir.. Simplemente pienso que la Trilateral manda y no te puedes salir de ese guión (obviamente ese guión no es caprichoso, el sistema necesita del bipartidismo para dar sensación de alternancia, etc.) González se pasó de listo y le pasó lo que le pasó. Aznar no sabemos si se quiso pasar de listo pero parece que no, porque pienso que hizo lo que se le mandó nombrando a alguien de perfil bajo como Mariano, pero las encuestas no iban bien.


Ismael Medina: ¿Y si el tapado de Aznar se llama Rodríguez?


----------



## Jesùs lo dijo (4 Ene 2012)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ospechosos-de-cometer-crimenes-en-futuro.html


----------



## M. Priede (4 Ene 2012)

ralph dijo:


> Las dos teorías (la de la OTAN y la del eje Francia-Marruecos) no son para nada incompatibles, ahora bien, lo de ayudar a Bush en las elecciones me parece una explicación bastante marciana. Es como lo de decir que no tenía el atentado intención de influir en las elecciones, quicir.. Simplemente pienso que la Trilateral manda y no te puedes salir de ese guión (obviamente ese guión no es caprichoso, el sistema necesita del bipartidismo para dar sensación de alternancia, etc.) González se pasó de listo y le pasó lo que le pasó. Aznar no sabemos si se quiso pasar de listo pero parece que no, porque pienso que hizo lo que se le mandó nombrando a alguien de perfil bajo como Mariano, pero las encuestas no iban bien.
> 
> 
> Ismael Medina: ¿Y si el tapado de Aznar se llama Rodríguez?



La Trilateral gobierna sobre los Estados débiles; no en los grandes, pues antes hay que consensuar con ellos. 

El 11-m fue un acuerdo entre grandes, que no iban a tolerar que entre ellos se añadiera otro país con voz propia y que desde hace 200 años tiene un peso político --que no económico-- muy bajo, por no decir nulo.

*Siempre lo digo: negociaron con España como quien negocia una oveja en la feria. *

Habría que ver también los encuentros de los separatistas catalanes y los franceses. Más el brazo armado del separatismo vasco: ahí están los encuentros de Carod-Rovira con Josu Ternera y la anuencia del CNI, que incluso los fotografió.

ETA hace muchos años que está totalmente infiltrada; ahí está lo del Faisán. Tanto o más infiltrada que el CNI por servicios extranjeros, puesto que el CNI ya no sirve a los intereses de España; todo lo contrario que los servicios secretos franceses, británicos, norteamericanos o alemanes.


----------



## KUTRONIO (4 Ene 2012)

La teoria de KUTRONIO:

1.- Obviamente el PSOE no es idiota y si se lo ponen en bandeja aprovecha la oportunidad como el PP hubiera hecho si un coche bomba de ETA asesina a 40 guardias civiles y a 160 familiares directos suyos en visperas de una elecciones generales.

2.- La bomba de Vallecas y la furgoneta que apareció varios meses despues del atentado son falsas. ¿Las colocó la Policia? Sí es asi ¿Por qué? En principio los terroristas islámicos estaban vigilado pero alguien consideró que esos terroristas no harían mucho daño asi que consideró que se debía de vigilarles sin más, pero llego el 11M, 200 muertos y muchos heridos, La policia no podía deternerlos rápidamente porque se habría descubierto lo incompetente que es la Policia asi que se crearon pruebas falsas con la idea de dar a la sociedad una imagen de que buena y profesional es la policia. los del PP por motivos ideológicos no pueden criticar a la Policia y se la tuvieron que envainar como los campeones que son. Una vez que la cosa se había calmado, los autores materiales de aquella matanza fueron pulverizados.

3.- Siempre he sospechado que a los terroristas les apoyaba Marruecos, pero creo que como la Policia, no evaluaron bien lo que iban a hacer. Una cosa es poner una bomba en una papelera que poner 10 en trenes de cercanias. Sólo un loco como Gadafi se atreve a derribar aviones comerciales y todos vimos lo barato que le salió aunque él tenía petroleo, Marruecos solo bancos de pesvca (cada vez menos valorados por las piscifactorías) y Fosfatos (cada vez menos valorados por los cambios tecnológicos).

En definitiva, para mi los culpables morales del 11_M son en un 80% una mafia policial y en un 20% Marruecos a la cual le vino bien los atentados..En Marruecos hay cierto temor a Rajoy ya que estaban muy contentos con el Bobosolemne. ¿ETA? No, porque si algo a caracterizado el terrorismo de ETA en sus 50 años de actividades es que casi nunca colaboró contra nadie que no fuera el estado Español. Por poneros un ejemplo. Nunca en su discurso criticó a USA. Hay ultracomunistas marxistas-leninistas en sus filas pero su discurso oficial ha sido siempre la independencia y creación de un estado vasco. Lo demas no les importa.

¿Qué ETA tenía contactos con Trashoras para comprar dinamita? Sí y ¿qué? Trashorra era proveedor de dinamita ilegal en un mercado negro con pocos clientes. No me parece raro que etarras y los del 11M utilizaran el mismo proveedor. ¿Acaso hay en España mas de 5 grandes distribuidores de explosivos de alta calidad y poder destructivo? No

Esta es la teoria de Kutronio: Un gran fallo policial a cuyos autores habría que pasar por la guillotina pública pero como un servidor está en contra de la pena de muerte se conformaría con 40 años de cadena perpetua sin posibilidad de redución o incluso sin libertad de los autores cuando hayan cumplido los 75 años...por mi que se mueran en sus celdas por asesinos de gente inocente que no tenía nada que ver con el poder, eran solo gente currante, ciudadanos como todos nosotros.

Para Francia Alemanis USA no somos nada en el mapa que actualmente se está juggando en el mundo. La guerra está en el sudeste asiatico no aqui


----------



## Fermintx (4 Ene 2012)

Que no parezca que la gente importante si merece morir en algunos casos, digo yo.
Lo triste, es que una bestialidad de estas dimensiones se puede pensar preparar y ejecutar. En españa, y en los mismos Estados Unidos de America.
Esa es la realidad, seran unos u otros, pero el caso es que tienen poder para hacerlo y lo hacen, y miles de personas inocentes son asesinadas a lo largo de la historia.
Esto es lo que de verdad mueve el mundo? pues yo me bajaria de el oiga. Se habla de épocas en las que las guerras eran el pan nuestro de cada dia; que mas da, esto no ha cambiado, es hasta mas cruel e indiscriminado que el campo de batalla.
Quede claro que no pretendo hurtar a las victimas su derecho a saber quien fué y como lo hizo y con la ayuda y financiación de quienes.


----------



## M. Priede (4 Ene 2012)

Kutronio

El encabezamiento de mi escrito dice "Lejos de la opinionitis...". Lo siento, pero usted solo opina.

Explíqueme una cosa: Marruecos le quita a Estados Unidos al mejor aliado que tuvo nunca en España, ¿y Estados Unidos no hace nada contra Marruecos? ¿Usted qué piensa que son los Estados Unidos? ¿Y Mohamed? ¿Y la policía española, o un sector de ella? ¿Usted cree que alguien puede hacerle eso a Estados Unidos y luego irse de rositas? ¿En qué mundo vive usted, buen hombre?


----------



## ralph (4 Ene 2012)

M. Priede dijo:


> Kutronio
> 
> El encabezamiento de mi escrito dice "Lejos de la opinionitis...". Lo siento, pero usted solo opina.
> 
> Explíqueme una cosa: Marruecos le quita a Estados Unidos al mejor aliado que tuvo nunca en España, ¿y Estados Unidos no hace nada contra Marruecos? ¿Usted qué piensa que son los Estados Unidos? ¿Y Mohamed? ¿Y la policía española, o un sector de ella? ¿Usted cree que alguien puede hacerle eso a Estados Unidos y luego irse de rositas? ¿En qué mundo vive usted, buen hombre?





Y Vd., señor Priede ¿quién piensa que son los EEUU? Porque esa pregunta también es interesante ¿eh? 

Por ejemplo, recientemente he hablado someramente de todas las maniobras del departamento de estado americano para hacer perder la guerra a Chiang Kai Shek (teóricamente su aliado) frente a Mao. Sin embargo, claro, he hablado en términos muy generales, podría hablar de esto largo y tendido. ¿Sabía Vd, por ejemplo, que hubo un plan del susodicho departamento para matar a Chiang Kai Shek una vez que este ya se había retirado a la isla de Formosa (es decir, una vez que había perdido ya la guerra)?

Es decir, ¿y Vd.? ¿Sabe Vd. quiénes son los EEUU?


----------



## M. Priede (4 Ene 2012)

ralph dijo:


> Y Vd., señor Priede ¿quién piensa que son los EEUU? Porque esa pregunta también es interesante ¿eh?
> 
> (...)
> 
> ...




Pues los Estados Unidos son los poderes fácticos no solo de los Estados Unidos sino del Imperio que sostienen los Estados Unidos? ¿Y?

Me interesa quién hizo el 11-m y con qué fin. Es eso lo que he tratado de explicar. Si usted no coincide le agradecería que me lo explicase sin necesidad de remontarse seis décadas atrás y nada menos que hasta la isla de Formosa.


----------



## dayan (4 Ene 2012)

CONSPIRADO dijo:


> Priede,
> casi totalmente de acuerdo con lo que dices.
> De hecho, yo publiqué aquí algo muy parecido el otro día:
> 
> ...



Por que esa es la única verdad. 

Se han parado a pensar en las consecuencias que tendría el hecho de demostrar la participación de los gudaris en los atentados?

Unos hicieron las bombas y otros las pusieron. Ni CIA, ni OTAN, ni De Gaulle, ni Bush, ni Aznar. Joint-venture si más.


----------



## M. Priede (4 Ene 2012)

dayan dijo:


> Por que esa es la única verdad.
> 
> Se han parado a pensar en las consecuencias que tendría el hecho de demostrar la participación de los gudaris en los atentados?
> 
> Unos hicieron las bombas y otros las pusieron. Ni CIA, ni OTAN, ni De Gaulle, ni Bush, ni Aznar. Joint-venture si más.



Sobre el ciudadano Conspirado:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...les-de-la-autoria-del-11-m-3.html#post5519907

Y los gudaris son un ejército tan temible que los Estados Unidos se achantan cuando les arrebatan al mejor aliado que tuvo en España desde siempre. Más que Franco. Caray con los gudaris. 

Tanto se achantaron que no les quedó más remedio que obligar a Zetapé (y al PP, que continuará la negociación y solo protestó del acuerdo con la boquita pequeña) a rendirse ante ETA. Fíjese si le tendrán miedo que pusieron al ex secretario general de la OTAN como mediador.

Solana asegura que nunca participó en ninguna negociación y defiende el papel de la fundación Henry Dunant

Si es que los gudaris... Joder, con los gudaris. Y no digamos Mohamed VI. Buenoooo, ¡que se van a atrever los Estados Unidos con Mohamed!


----------



## ralph (4 Ene 2012)

M. Priede dijo:


> Pues los Estados Unidos son los poderes fácticos no solo de los Estados Unidos sino del Imperio que sostienen los Estados Unidos? ¿Y?
> 
> Me interesa quién hizo el 11-m y con qué fin. Es eso lo que he tratado de explicar. Si usted no coincide le agradecería que me lo explicase sin necesidad de remontarse seis décadas atrás y nada menos que hasta la isla de Formosa.





Creo que Vd. mismo ha mentado el tema de las maniobras de la OTAN en los días previos al atentado, yo simplemente he dicho que no entiendo porque Vd. considera que los intereses de la OTAN deben ser distintos de los intereses de Francia y Marruecos, luego hace Vd. un retruécano un tanto fantasioso, diciendo que Francia paga a la OTAN entrando por fin en la organización un 11 de marzo, cinco años después. En fin, como dato objetivo, entre unas maniobras militares de la OTAN en las postrimerías del atentado y una coincidencia de una fecha cinco años después, yo me quedo con el primero, que me parece más importante sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que ese hecho también ocurrió en el 11 S y en el 7 J.

Lo que no entiendo es por qué a Vd. le disgusta tanto esta hipótesis que es la misma que defiende por ejemplo ZetaJoy. Por eso le pregunto que si Vd. sabe quienes son los EEUU y a qué intereses responde, y por eso le he puesto el ejemplo de cuando EEUU finge perder China.


----------



## M. Priede (4 Ene 2012)

ralph dijo:


> Creo que Vd. mismo ha mentado el tema de las maniobras de la OTAN en los días previos al atentado, yo simplemente he dicho que no entiendo porque Vd. considera que los intereses de la OTAN deben ser distintos de los intereses de Francia y Marruecos, luego hace Vd. un retruécano un tanto fantasioso, diciendo que Francia paga a la OTAN entrando por fin en la organización un 11 de marzo, cinco años después. En fin, como dato objetivo, entre unas maniobras militares de la OTAN en las postrimerías del atentado y una coincidencia de una fecha cinco años después, yo me quedo con el primero, que me parece más importante sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que ese hecho también ocurrió en el 11 S y en el 7 J.
> 
> Lo que no entiendo es por qué a Vd. le disgusta tanto esta hipótesis que es la misma que defiende por ejemplo ZetaJoy. Por eso le pregunto que si Vd. sabe quienes son los EEUU y a qué intereses responde, y por eso le he puesto el ejemplo de cuando EEUU finge perder China.



Por partes

_Creo que Vd. mismo ha mentado el tema de las maniobras de la OTAN en los días previos al atentado, yo simplemente he dicho que no entiendo porque Vd. considera que los intereses de la OTAN deben ser distintos de los intereses de Francia y Marruecos_

Me baso en hechos. Francia dejó la estructura de mando de la OTAN en tiempos del general De Gaulle, cuando dijo que Francia no estaba para servir a los intereses de Estados Unidos. Y desde entonces se mantuvo fuera de ella. Eso no me lo invento yo, está en la historia.

Los intereses de la OTAN y de Francia, más en concreto los de Estados Unidos y la OTAN por un lado (porque los Estados Unidos es el peso pesado de la OTAN), y por otro los de Francia, *chocaron más que nunca precisamente en el ahogamiento de Francia ante el problema de África y por el temor a la pérdida de España. La solución fue el 11-m.*

Marruecos siempre ha tenido muy buenas relaciones con la OTAN y con Francia. Pero si nadie ha dicho lo contrario. 

_luego hace Vd. un retruécano un tanto fantasioso, diciendo que Francia paga a la OTAN entrando por fin en la organización un 11 de marzo, cinco años después._

A ver si resulta que me lo invento yo. No es una opinión, es un hecho

Sarkozy confirma el ingreso de Francia al mando integrado de la OTAN · ELPAÍS.com


_En fin, como dato objetivo, entre unas maniobras militares de la OTAN en las postrimerías del atentado_ [en las "postrimerías", no; justo antes, unas horas antes acabaron]_y una coincidencia de una fecha cinco años después, yo me quedo con el primero, que me parece más importante sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que ese hecho también ocurrió en el 11 S y en el 7 J._

Pero si uno no quita lo otro. Esa disyuntiva se la inventa usted, no yo; yo no he dicho nada de eso.

_Lo que no entiendo es por qué a Vd. le disgusta tanto esta hipótesis que es la misma que defiende por ejemplo ZetaJoy. Por eso le pregunto que si Vd. sabe quienes son los EEUU y a qué intereses responde, y por eso le he puesto el ejemplo de cuando EEUU finge perder China._

A mí no me disgusta esa hipótesis, solo me disgusta la gente como Conspirado, que habla sin probar nada y como si todo le viniese por revelación.

*Cuénteme usted cuáles son los intereses de los Estados Unidos en el 11-m. Y si no es de los Estados Unidos entonces de quienes gobiernan en los Estados Unidos, oficialmente o en la sombra, que lo mismo me da.*


----------



## Fermintx (5 Ene 2012)

Cuando leo todas estas cosas, me suelo preguntar si quienes hacen estos atentados consiguen lo que con ellos pretendian, o hasta que punto.
Dicho de otra manera, tambien me cuestiono cual seria la situación de España hoy si el 11M no hubiese sucedido, en que diferiria.


----------



## Doomsday (5 Ene 2012)

firefly dijo:


> Navaja de Ockham - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



Yo tengo la teoria del borrego de Ockam, es decir cuando no quieres pensar en algo o te resulta demasiado impactante la realidad aplica la navaja de Ockam y a dormir como un bebe en los mundos de Yupi.::


----------



## Fermintx (5 Ene 2012)

Y eso es lo que hace la sociedad en general. Por eso es mas cruel aun todo esto, por que pasados unos años este tema solo mueve a una mínima parte de la poblacion que no se vio afectada.
Pero vaya entiendo que la pretension de este hilo es la contraria.


----------



## Disolucion (5 Ene 2012)

El otro dia en un programa de esos de la 2 salia un astrofisico que habia logrado determinar la posicion exacta de un agujero negro por como se movia una serie de astros alrededor de el. El agujero negro no se veia, pero el tio habia conseguido demostrar que la unica explicacion para las trayectorias de los astros que estaban a su alrededor era la existencia del mismo. Creo recordar que incluso habian conseguido calcular la masa del susodicho. Tambiem recuerdo que para esta hazaña el tipo se habia fijado en los astros que estaban proximos al supuesto agujero negro y no se habia ido a tomar por saco a buscar efectos en astros lejanos, principalmente porque, parece ser, que los efectos gravitatorios del agujero negro disminuyen con la distancia.
Es decir el tipo siguio la estrategia de tomar la distancia suficiente que le permitiese ver los efectos del aguejero negro, pero no tanta como para perder el foco de su objetivo.

Y esto es un hecho, no una opinion.


----------



## CONSPIRADO (5 Ene 2012)

Priede,

escribiste:

_"Conspirado

Nada de lo que has escrito sobre la autoría del 11-m, tanto aquí como en Palmaria, lo habías colgado en la Red antes de que yo lo colgara. Nada. "_

Ya te dije que estabas equivocado, por lo que tus respuestas me han obligado a rebuscar por esos blogs y foros de Dios.
Te lo agradezco porque, pese a lo laborioso de la búsqueda, he disfrutado mucho releyendo viejos posts y recordando aquellos ya, ay, también viejos tiempos. Y me ha servido para recopilar 40 folios de posts memorables.

Sólo habré escrito cuatro o cinco veces sobre la autoría porque en tiempos del blog de LdP y del antiguo Foro de los Peones Negros no estaba bien visto y se nos instaba a no divagar y a centrarnos en las investigaciones que desmontaron la Versión Oficial. Como ejemplo de esto te copypego la respuesta que le di a uno que me inquiria sobre ello en el blog de César:

_"Revelador,

pronto se te ha visto el pelo, canalla.
Por lo que dices y tu estilo literario, no dudo de que seas Zapallar, o sea, Javier Castro Villacañas de Radiocity FM.
Has visto que este blog tomaba mucho impulso, que la mayoría es buena gente, poco leída en la escabrosa investigación, que se fía de los peones y de Luis y difunde sus pesquisas.
Sabes perfectamente que soy el último peoncillo, un mero peón de brega y que no tengo "teorías".
Es mas, llevo años en los peones trabajando lo que puedo, que no tenemos ni hemos tenido nunca "una teoría" y que trabajamos de gratis, NO COMO TU.
Cada uno tiene su teoría, incluso Luis, pero si por algo nos hemos caracterizado es por no exponerlas en público para no patinar.
Por eso "desconoces las teorías de Curro".
Lo que si que tenemos todos muy claro es que cada vez que nuestra justísima causa alcanza cierta repercusión hace falta desacreditarla COMO SEA.

HUY, HUY, HUY, ... ESTO DE "COMO SEA" ... COMO QUE ME SUENA.

No te saludo, #######. 

[308] Enviado por curro el 14/03/2009 a las 18:35:36"_

Pero, como ya te dije, la teoría que expuse me rondaba las mientes desde bastante tiempo antes. Como demostración te copypego unos posts que nos cruzamos Swing y yo en Junio de 2008:

_"25 de Junio de 2008 a las 18:18314curropeo
Zuge y otros,

mi teoría se acerca bastante a la de Swing o, mas exactamente, es la misma.

Yo le añado otros silencios y aquiesciencias internacionales, sin los que no hubiera sido posible, al menos, el silencio y ocultación posteriores.

Nada se mueve en Marruecos sin que lo sepa Francia y los Usa. 
Antes , durante o ... DESPUÉS.

Lo cierto es que Aznar intentó salirse de la órbita francesa en la que giramos, cual satelitillo, desde los 100.000 hijos de S. Luis que restauraron los viejos pactos de familia borbónicos.

Francia y Marruecos engañaron a USA apoyando el golpe de una parte de las cloacas españolas. 
Luego, solo tuvieron que ofrecerle a USA un statu quo igual o mas favorecedor que el aznariano, sumando a Francia a los intereses USA, abandonando su política exterior gaullista, pero con la subordinación total de España a Francia.

Por eso están todos callados y le dan palmaditas en el hombro a Aznar.

Slds.


.
25 de Junio de 2008 a las 18:53315swing
Curro
¿Tú cres que se puede engañar a USA?
Sobre todo cuando uno de los principales protagonistas de la historia española reciente, San Dios, viene de Fort Bragg?


316curropeo
Swing,
puede que tengas razón, yo también lo he pensado a veces... pero mi natural wishful thinking me inclina por lo que menos me acojona."_ 

Para facilitarte la comprobación, ahí va el enlace:

Milagro en Viena, el regente de Rajoy y un exorcista para la COPE - El blog de Federico

Luego de esto he escrito algo mas en alguna ocasión (pero creo que ya no es necesario seguir con la búsqueda) y he ido depurando y añadiendo detalles. Principalmente añadí que, quizás, parte de la trama de moritos de la V.O. tuviera algo que ver con la trola de atentado abortado urdida por las cloacas aznariles.

Cuando hablo de "mi" teoría, no me refiero en absoluto a eso que dices. Lo que quiero expresar es que es en la que yo creo, pero, por supuesto, se basa en lecturas de lo que otros han escrito. Yo leía, aparte de lo que publicaban los Peones Negros, lo que se escribía en el Foro Documental de los sedicentes "Libres" y en los blogs de Fede y de César. Y también lo del enemigo: Escolar y Desiertos. Y con eso y con lo que escuchaba, iba pergeñando mi hipótesis.
En esto, como en literatura, la originalidad no existe y todo lo que no es imitación es plagio.
En cualquier caso, una vez descartadas la autoría interna y la V.O., no hace falta ser ningún lince para responder al quid prodest y a la pregunta de quienes tenían el poder para llevarlo a cabo.
Desde luego, a quien no te había leído es a ti, porque sólo de uvas a peras leía el blog de Pío y casi siempre limitándome a leer el hilo.

Ya te dije (y lo repito) que no fue mi intención pisarte la supuesta "primicia" y que siento muchísimo que así lo percibas.
Por eso le he puesto un e-milio al moderador en los siguientes términos:

_"Sr. moderador,

Por tratar del mismo asunto y casi con idénticos argumentos, le ruego que la siguiente entrada que publiqué en este foro, 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/politica/272802-11-m-mi-conspi-sobre-la-autoria.html

la refunda y la coloque, junto con sus comentarios, como un comentario mas en la siguiente entrada que publicó el usuario Priede:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...s-mas-verosimiles-de-la-autoria-del-11-m.html

Le ruego que disculpe las molestias, le agradezco de antemano su gestión y le deseo un feliz año 2012. "_

La verdadera pena de tu iniciativa es que no hayan querido secundarla los Swing, Perasalo, Belga et alia.

Saludos


----------



## M. Priede (5 Ene 2012)

Curropeo (Conspirado)

Mira, lo de la hipótesis de que detrás de la masacre estaban las grandes potencias es algo que planeó desde el principio en la cabeza de muchos, tantos como miles de personas. Y ahí los primeros que se mojaron fueron los de izquierda. Fue en sectores de izquierda desde donde se apuntó a la OTAN y a Estados Unidos, de ahí que Llamazares haya pagado el pato poniéndole el FBI en la diana.

Por tanto, a la hora de desmontar la versión oficial, los PPNN y Luis del Pino realizaron mejor labor que nadie, mejor incluso que El Mundo. Pero los PPNN cayeron en la misma trampa que Fernando Múgica, al seguir el rastro de la versión paraoficial, la de los moritos y los etarras. En cuanto a la autoría, ni El Mundo ni los Peones Negros han aportado absolutamente nada, nada, y vuelvo a decir: quienes más se aproximaron a la verdad fueron los sectores de izquierda.

Yo no seguí las investigaciones que hacíais por la sencilla razón de que no me aportaban nada de la autoría. Nada. De ahí que siempre me dirigí a investigar en lo sucedido antes y después del 11-m. Tú mismo se lo explicas a otro (te lo subrayo en negrita): _"Sabes perfectamente que soy el último peoncillo, un mero peón de brega y que no tengo "teorías". Es mas, llevo años en los peones trabajando lo que puedo, *que no tenemos ni hemos tenido nunca "una teoría"* y que trabajamos de gratis, NO COMO TU.
*Cada uno tiene su teoría, incluso Luis, pero si por algo nos hemos caracterizado es por no exponerlas en público para no patinar.
Por eso "desconoces las teorías de Curro"*._

En agosto de 2008 abordé el conflicto de Guinea; por suerte los extractos que han quedado del artículo que desapareció de la revista digital donde yo publicaba, reflejan ese asunto. Aquí están:

Yahoo! Grupos

Un año después, en agosto de 2009, Luis del Pino publica la quinta y última entrega de un trabajo de investigación sobre Guinea, y que había empezado en mayo de ese mismo año, de 2009, no de 2008. Aquí está la primera:

Guinea: Anatoma de un golpe de estado (I) - Los enigmas del 11M - Luis del Pino

Y aquí la quinta, con un comentario mío donde discrepaba de él:

Guinea: Anatoma de un golpe de estado (y V) - Los enigmas del 11M - Luis del Pino

Y curiosamente, o no tan curiosamente, mejor dicho 'sospechosamente' LdP no volvió a hurgar en más hipótesis de la autoría, metió de nuevo la cabeza en el sumario y nunca más la sacó. Sí dijo (y ahí está colgado en Youtube) que la autoría no corría de manos ni de etarras ni islamistas, y que la duda estaba si había sido un golpe de Estado interno o un golpe dado desde fuera. Y ahí se quedó. Y lo entiendo, como entiendo el retiro voluntario de Múgica. Aquí es muy fácil hablar; ahora ponte en un periódico o en televisión. El mérito está en decirlo allí, no aquí, que aquí es muy fácil.

Ahora añades:

_"Pero, como ya te dije, la teoría que expuse me rondaba las mientes desde bastante tiempo antes. Como demostración te copypego unos posts que nos cruzamos Swing y yo en Junio de 2008"._

Que te ronde la mente no es lo mismo que darle cuerpo y exponerlo. ¿Entiendes la diferencia? Continúas:_

mi teoría se acerca bastante a la de Swing o, mas exactamente, es la misma._

Pues mira por dónde Swing y yo discrepamos, puesto que él implica a Aznar en la autoría, haciéndole partícipe de una plan que se remonta hasta finales de la segunda guerra mundial. Por eso Swing no cree que hubiese choque entre los intereses de Francia y los de Estados Unidos, llegando a decir que lo que nos puede parecer un choque no es más que una pura representación para engañarnos.

Creo que a Swing, que es sin duda el más informado de cuantos se pueda uno tropezar, le pierde --y así se lo hice saber muchas veces-- la tentación de atar cabos y más cabos, demasiados, pensando que todo ello responde a un plan antiguo y con un objetivo concreto, que iría más bien en las tesis que tantos defienden del NWO. 

Sostengo que ese NOM no es más que una estrategia, pero en ningún caso 'todo está consensuado'; de eso ni hablar, mas bien está sometido a unas tensiones enormes; y no hay mas que ver la pugna terrible que ahora existe entre el dólar y el euro --y los países dependientes de esas monedas-- como para darse cuenta de que hay consensos solo cuando los hay. Ahí está lo de Gran Bretaña en la última reunión de miembros de UE. Y antes la bronca en Bruselas con el secretario del Tesoro de Estados Unidos. Es cierto que Goldman Sachs ya capitanea todo; pero habrá que ver cómo acaba todo esto.

Mira, Curro, esa idea de que los USA estaban detrás, si alguien apuntó a ella en primer lugar, fueron, como te digo, los sectores de izquierda, de Rebelión org y otros.

¿Por qué no tienen razón esos sectores de izquierda? Pues porque les pierde el prejuicio, y no son capaces de ver que lo que hay detrás son intereses de Estados, entre los cuales están los que ellos se callan: Francia, Alemania, Marruecos, etc.

¿Por qué no tiene razón Swing? Porque le pierde el afán de querer enlazarlo todo con todo. Y eso --aunque sea pedante decirlo-- ya lo rebatió Platón, puesto que el unir todo con todo impide el conocimiento, el desvelar la verdad. A Swing le pierden los muchísimos datos que almacena (es una máquina, desde luego).

Y ya para acabar: *¿en qué te equivocas tú?* Pues en que no aportas datos ni hechos originales. Sería válido que tomases los datos de otro sin citarlo para tejer una teoría diferente a la de ese otro, u otros; pero es que te saltas los hechos y es todo como una ocurrencia tuya ("mi conspi").

Curro: no es una 'conspi', y de ser una hipótesis, hay que demostrarla, desarrollarla, cosa que tú no has hecho, aunque bien que has tomado detalles sobre la pugna entre Francia, Estados Unidos, Alemania que yo y otros aportábamos en el blog de Federico. ¿Dónde están tus aportaciones de datos y hechos? No hay nada tuyo, Curro, nada. Hay debates entre yo, Swing, perasalo, belga. Pero tú no aportaste nada. Nunca. Solo cuando resumiste lo que yo decía de la tensión galopante entre Francia y USA antes del 11-m. Pero tienes ese vicio que ya señalaba Feijoo en su día: *el de creer que entender lo que otro dice tiene tanto mérito como exponerlo y hacer que otros lo entiendan.* Ya te he visto muchas veces en el blog y no te he dicho nada, pero tienes esa tendencia, el de decirle a otro justo lo que ese otro te acaba de mostrar a ti. El que entiendas algo no quiere decir que tú lo hayas desarrollado. 

¿Dónde están tus datos y tus enlaces en el texto que colgaste aquí? Es que tal parece que yo tomé tu idea, tu ocurrencia, tu "conspi", y entonces me dio por buscar la noticias que aparecen en la Red. ¿No ves que eso es imposible de que se desarrolle de esa manera? Salvo, claro, que creas en una revelación del más allá, como Olioagua. Pero ya ves que Olioagua va enlazando datos según le conviene, y es que no puede hacerlo de otra manera, dado que parte de la teoría y luego, como hacía Procusto, va encajando a base de serrar o estirar.

Tu "conspi", Curro, no es una 'conspi' ni surge de ti, surge de otros, y tú no citas a nadie. A nadie. Y lo que es peor: no pones un enlace, de ahí que algunos de los comentaristas de tu texto se hayan mosquedo. Y como dices que esa hipótesis a ti ya te "rondaba la cabeza" hace años y resulta que quien lo colgó fui yo, pues me mosqueo, porque debo eso a mi trabajo y a lo que otros colgaron antes, entre los cuales no estabas tú, precisamente. Y vuelvo otra vez: fue en blogs de izquierdistas y de investigar 11-s donde fui tomando los datos que ni vosotros ni nadie en LD colgaba. Solo ellos. NO VOSOTROS, que os limitasteis a desmontar la versión oficial, lo cual no es poco, sino mucho, muchísimo, y muy meritorio, sin duda.

Pero ya te digo que entre lo que aportaron los de izquierda y lo que leí por otras páginas, deduje. VOSOTROS DESMONTASTEIS LA VERSIÓN OFICIAL, PERO NO APORTASTEIS NADA SOBRE LA AUTORÍA, PORQUE QUIENES EMPEZARON A TRATAR LA AUTORÍA (SWING Y ALGUNOS PPNN) LOS RECHAZARON O LOS MARGINARON DEL GRUPO.

Y a ti podría rondarte la cabeza esa teoría y otras mil teorías; el mérito está en desarrollarlas. Puestos a rondar por la cabeza yo puedo decir aquí que soy mejor novelista que Cervantes, pero que cuando me pongo a escribir no me sale, se me queda en la magín, allí, rondando. ¿Me entiendes, Curro?

Y no hace falta mosquearse más de lo debido. Por mi parte asunto zanjado. Siempre queda un resquemor, y creo que más a ti que a mí. Espero que se te pase y volvamos atra vez a reírnos juntos tal y como hacíamos en el blog de Federico. 

Un saludo.


----------



## Varri Guay-borrado (6 Ene 2012)

Yo no leia esos blogs que mencionais, ni esos foros, pero si que he visto a Swing "por la red" alguna vez, y efectivamente, sus conocimientos son acojonantes ¿Alguien sabe si sigue posteando en algun foro o blog?


----------



## M. Priede (6 Ene 2012)

Varri Guay dijo:


> Yo no leia esos blogs que mencionais, ni esos foros, pero si que he visto a Swing "por la red" alguna vez, y efectivamente, sus conocimientos son acojonantes ¿Alguien sabe si sigue posteando en algun foro o blog?



Creo que para en la cuenta que Lorenzo Ramírez tiene en Facebook. También en el de Federico, pero nos borran continuamente. Lo entiendo porque le hemos tomado el blog y ya hace tiempo que quiere poner orden. 

Yo insisto para que vengan aquí, y que abran todos los hilos que gusten. 

Swing, efectivamente, es la persona que maneja más datos. Impresionante.


----------



## Debunker (6 Ene 2012)

No se porque os resulta dificil de entender los motivos del 11-M, los motivos del 11-M son iguales a los motivos del 11-S y del 7-J o el de Bali que ese también cuenta. 

La únca diferencia es como reacionaron los distintos países, mientras que en EEUU y UK la población se adherió al gobierno, aquí instigados por el PSOE, se volvió en su contra.

Y es de perogrullo que tanto PP como PSOE traten de encubrir la verdad, no querreis que declaremos la guerra a la CIA, Mosad o M16, sobre todo el Mosad que se pasan por árabes y lo que haga falta. 

La clave está en la empresa que controla la seguridad de los trenes, los trenes hacían su primer recorrido después de pasar la noche "durmiendo" y es ahí donde se pusieron las bombas, lo demás pruebas plantadas o sea teatro bastante chapuzo.

La misma explicación que tiene el 11-S la tiene el 11-M


----------



## M. Priede (6 Ene 2012)

Debunker dijo:


> No se porque os resulta dificil de entender los motivos del 11-M, los motivos del 11-M son iguales a los motivos del 11-S y del 7-J o el de Bali que ese también cuenta.
> 
> La únca diferencia es como reacionaron los distintos países, mientras que en EEUU y UK la población se adherió al gobierno, aquí instigados por el PSOE, se volvió en su contra.
> 
> ...



Se equivoca. El atentado de Bali fue obra interna, sobre todo contra australianos. Lo mismo el de NY o el de Londres. Asuntos internos de los anglosajones para movilizar a los suyos y empezar una guerra por el control del petróleo, cuya oferta cae mientras la demanda aumenta.

El de Madrid no obedece a esa causa; asunto diferente es que Bush lo empleara como propaganda a su favor. Pero si esa hubiese sido la razón verdadera, entonces no necesitaban cargarse al PP, porque podrían haber hecho lo mismo en otra fecha.

El 11-m se hizo para quitar al PP y poner a un partido que no se enfrentara a la UE, o más en concreto al eje franco-alemán. Es lo que dije en el comentario de cabecera:

"De haberlo conseguido, Aznar hubiese provocado un desequilibrio enorme en Europa, donde tras la caída del Muro los países de la órbita norteamericana (Polonia, Dinamarca, Holanda, Italia, Portugal, etc) se compensaban con la reciente expansión alemana, sobre todo en la antigua Yugoslavia, y poco más, dado que Francia tenía, tiene, a España como reducto propio, ya que en Europa solo posee influencia sobre Mónaco y la mitad de Bélgica.

Desde hace muchos años España es el país en donde más invierte Francia, con diferencia sobre ningún otro; por tanto Francia no podía permitir esa deriva de Aznar hacia el eje anglosajón.Para ello utilizó a su más fiel peón, Marruecos. Fue entonces cuando estalló la crisis de Perejil, que no llegó a mayores gracias precisamente a los Estados Unidos. Recuerden que Chirac se negó a condenar esa agresión, y que Giscard redujo la cantidad de escaños prevista para España en el nuevo Tratado europeo que se iba a someter a votación. Añadir la crisis de Guinea y la participación española en contra de los intereses de Francia.

Francia quería recuperar a toda costa el mando sobre España. Y lo consiguió ¿Qué pagó a cambio? Fíjense en la fecha en que se anuncia esa decisión, que rompe con 43 años de hostilidades entre Francia y Estados Unidos. Esa fecha no es casual: sella un acuerdo como quien dice con sangre. No la suya, claro:"


----------



## M. Priede (6 Ene 2012)

jmdp dijo:


> El PP se suicidó muy bien el solito sin la ayuda de nadie al dedicarse a contar mentiras en España e incluso en la sede de la ONU en Nueva York. Y tenia muy buenas razones ppara hacerlo que no hay que ir a buscarlas lejos de España.



Usted confunde los tiempos, el desarrollo, la cronología de los acontecimientos: primero fue el atentado, y luego las mentiras, no sabemos si inducidas por el CNI (ahí estaba Dezcallar asegurándoles que fue obra de ETA) o bien tratando de presionar para que el Mando les diera el visto bueno de ETA.

El atentado no ocurre por las mentiras del PP, sino que primero es el atentado (cuya autoría se debate aquí) y luego las mentiras, que duran hasta hoy.


----------



## CONSPIRADO (6 Ene 2012)

Priede,

escribiste:

_"Y no hace falta mosquearse más de lo debido. Por mi parte asunto zanjado. Siempre queda un resquemor, y creo que más a ti que a mí. Espero que se te pase y volvamos atra vez a reírnos juntos tal y como hacíamos en el blog de Federico. "_

No estoy mosqueado.
Cá uno es cá uno y tié sus caunadas, pero sí, asunto zanjado (salvo ciertas precisiones que luego haré).
No dudes de que nos reiremos mucho juntos.
Sobre resquemores, mas que resquemores, queda el conocimiento experimental sobre cada uno y su capacidad de sacar la pata una vez metida.

Y, ahora, alguna precisión sobre lo que expones.
Decías que no había dicho "NADA" en la red sobre la autoría. Ahora ingresas en la cofradía del clavo ardiendo (Bungo dixit) y dices que si no es una teoría y que si no está fundamentada y documentada con citas. Vayamos por partes:

_ "Curro: no es una 'conspi', y de ser una hipótesis, hay que demostrarla, desarrollarla, cosa que tú no has hecho, aunque bien que has tomado detalles sobre la pugna entre Francia, Estados Unidos, Alemania que yo y otros aportábamos en el blog de Federico. ¿Dónde están tus aportaciones de datos y hechos? No hay nada tuyo, Curro, nada. Hay debates entre yo, Swing, perasalo, belga. Pero tú no aportaste nada. Nunca." _

Eso es lo que yo he dicho en todos los sitios desde el principio: que me basaba en mis lecturas de lo publicado por otros.
Jamás me he jactado de aportar nada nuevo.
Aunque, supongo que me lo concederás, también me apoyaba en algunos conocimientos previos. Cuando empecé a leer los blogs ya sabía alguna cosa sobre historia, relaciones internacionales y "realpolitik", no venía de Marte.
Y, como detalle de estilo, te hubiera quedado mejor decir otros y yo, no ponerte delante.

_ "Solo cuando resumiste lo que yo decía de la tensión galopante entre Francia y USA antes del 11-m. Pero tienes ese vicio que ya señalaba Feijoo en su día: el de creer que entender lo que otro dice tiene tanto mérito como exponerlo y hacer que otros lo entiendan. Ya te he visto muchas veces en el blog y no te he dicho nada, pero tienes esa tendencia, el de decirle a otro justo lo que ese otro te acaba de mostrar a ti. El que entiendas algo no quiere decir que tú lo hayas desarrollado." _

En el repaso que hice desde el inicio del blog de Fede, hasta el post que te enlacé, sólo vi una serie de, creo que seis, posts tuyos y no iban sobre este asunto.

_ "¿Dónde están tus datos y tus enlaces en el texto que colgaste aquí?" _

No están, porque, voluntariamente, no los colgué.
Y así te lo expliqué en un comentario.
En cualquier caso, los datos que tu aportas sobre las maniobras de la OTAN, las relaciones gabachas con la misma o la participación de esta gentuza en el PIB español, son tan conocidos por cualquier atento lector de periódicos, que es como no aportar nada.
Tampoco es que haya mucho que aportar, a no ser que nos metamos en honduras sobre las relaciones de nuestra dulce enemiga con la OTAN o con nuestra economía, lo que daría material para escribir varios libros.

_ "Es que tal parece que yo tomé tu idea, tu ocurrencia, tu "conspi", y entonces me dio por buscar la noticias que aparecen en la Red. ¿No ves que eso es imposible de que se desarrolle de esa manera? "_

Eso te lo parecerá a tí.
Y, por supuesto, yo no creo haber influído para nada en lo que piensas y escribes. Muy bien, por cierto, a mi me encanta.

_ "Salvo, claro, que creas en una revelación del más allá, como Olioagua. Pero ya ves que Olioagua va enlazando datos según le conviene, y es que no puede hacerlo de otra manera, dado que parte de la teoría y luego, como hacía Procusto, va encajando a base de serrar o estirar." _

En esto prefiero no entrar, porque nada hay mas lejos de mi intención que pelearme contigo.

_ Tu "conspi", Curro, no es una 'conspi' ni surge de ti, surge de otros, y tú no citas a nadie. A nadie. Y lo que es peor: no pones un enlace, de ahí que algunos de los comentaristas de tu texto se hayan mosquedo. _ 

Los cito a todos genéricamente porque son muchísimos y podría cometer injusticias; siempre he dicho que me baso en mis lecturas de lo publicado y jamás he pretendido la menor originalidad. Pido perdón a esos comentaristas y espero que les satisfagan estas explicaciones.

_ "Y como dices que esa hipótesis a ti ya te "rondaba la cabeza" hace años y resulta que quien lo colgó fui yo, pues me mosqueo, porque debo eso a mi trabajo y a lo que otros colgaron antes, entre los cuales no estabas tú, precisamente."_

Ya te dije que me basaba en lecturas anteriores, entre las cuales, no estaban las de tus textos.
Desdichadamente, pues me gustan mucho.

Tras estas, para mí, desagradables precisiones, a las que me obligas, quiero hacer algún comentario sobre el fondo del asunto.
Con carácter previo, te ruego que no te lo tomes como _ "decirle a otro justo lo que ese otro te acaba de mostrar a ti. El que entiendas algo no quiere decir que tú lo hayas desarrollado." _ 
Es muy cierto lo que dices de que la hipótesis llamada atlantista sobre la autoría, surgió ab initio desde la izquierda. Tampoco tiene demasiado mérito, porque tales izquierdas vienen echándole sistemáticamente la culpa a USA (o a "occidente"), desde hace un siglo, de todo lo que ocurre en el mundo.
Alguna vez tendrían que acertar.
Desde el principio de mis lecturas sobre el 11-M fui pinchando enlaces de algunos contertulios a páginas como insurgentes.org y otras. También mantuve varias conversaciones sobre la cuestión con un íntimo amigo de la infancia que ahora es dirigente de la Unificación Comunista de España.
Y también, curiosamente (o no tanto, je, je), me estuve maileando con un tal Capitán Escarlata (capitoste de una de las facciones de la Falange Española) y con el mismísimo ******* Dragó, que también se inclinaban por la hipótesis atlantista de la autoría.

Yo también me he enemistado con varios antiguos amigos e, incluso, con familiares, a cuenta de estos asuntos.
Creo que nuestra generación (y puede que varias de las sucesivas) nunca podrá demostrar con pruebas la autoría de la infamia.
A lo único que podemos aspirar es a mantener encendida la llama de la duda y, para ello, es esencial la labor que han desarrollado los Peones Negros y que, insciallah, logre sepultar judicialmente la V.O., exonerando a Zougham y condenando a los falsificadores de las pruebas.

Recibe un cordial saludo.


----------



## CONSPIRADO (6 Ene 2012)

Perdón, se me quedó algo en el tintero.
En aquellos días de 2008, Swing no acusaba abiertamente a Aznar, mas que de las pruebas falsas.
Yo también coincido contigo (si se puede, je, je) en que Aznar no tenía ningún conocimiento previo de lo que iba a pasar.
En cuanto a que Swing lo mezcla todo en una especie de ineluctable conspiración planetaria, también estoy tout a fait d'accord contigo.
Y, del mismo modo, opino como tú sobre la gigantesca, enorme, oceánica cantidad de información que maneja nuestro amigo.

Slds.


----------



## Varri Guay-borrado (7 Ene 2012)

Yo cada vez estoy mas convencido de que cuando aznar decia aquello de "Montañas lejanas.y desiertos remotos" se referia a q la.autoria era "de cualkiera" excepto "moros" o "etarras". Es decir, la autoria "sabia" que tanto la version oficial como la "paraoficial" eran puro humo. Pura ingenieria social...


----------



## M. Priede (7 Ene 2012)

Bien, Curro, podría decir algo más pero es innecesario. Dejémoslo así y tan amigos. Seguro que nos reiremos juntos otra vez. Aunque me temo que no será en Ca´n Federico

Lawrenzo para ahora, de continuo, en el Nuevo Casino (ya me entiendes). Yo he vuelto a colgar cosas allí pero no debato. Cuelgo y me largo.

Saludos


----------



## M. Priede (7 Ene 2012)

Varri Guay dijo:


> Yo cada vez estoy mas convencido de que cuando aznar decia aquello de "Montañas lejanas.y desiertos remotos" se referia a q la.autoria era "de cualkiera" excepto "moros" o "etarras". Es decir, la autoria "sabian" que tanto la version oficial como la "paraoficial" son puro humo. Pura ingenieria social...



Él lo sabe mejor que nadie, que montó la versión oficial y la paraoficial. Junto con el PSOE, claro; pero más el PP


----------



## Varri Guay-borrado (7 Ene 2012)

M. Priede dijo:


> Él lo sabe mejor que nadie, que montó la versión oficial y la paraoficial. Junto con el PSOE, claro; pero más el PP



A eso me refiero. Cuando Aznar dijo la celebre frase de las "montañas lejanas", todo el mundo "sobreentendio" que se referia a cualkier cosa menos la autoria islamica "es decir, la gente interpreto que se referia a ETA", pero no era asi; Aznar se referia, con el mayor de los cinismos, a "cualkiercosa" excepto la.autoria "islamica", pero tampoco estaba señalando a ETA ¿De kien era entonces la autoria? En eso estamos. Apuesto por la red gladio, pero eso es una opinion personal...


----------



## sisebuto (7 Ene 2012)

Priede, Conspirado y cia. yo también entro en los blogs de LD pero la cosa se ha puesto imposible. Es muy interesante leeros y ojalá toda la gente que participaba y ahora suelen firmar con el habitual *Comentario eliminado por los moderadores* se reagrupe en otro foro, por ejemplo éste. Estaría bien seguir leyendo a la _hemeroteca_ Swing o a zetano el especialista en la partícula _botín_, tan misteriosa como el _bosom de Higgs_.

Es evidente que la direción de LD no está interesada realmente en la verdad del 11-M. En cuanto se ha evidenciado, y de sobra, la farsa política que ha representado el PPsoe para taparla, pues como que se acabó el tema y toca hablar de literatura. A Federico sólo le va el 11-M en función de las cloacas del Psoe, que es lo que vende, mientras reverencia a Aznar, a pesar de que le soltó en sus narices que no le interesaba el 11-M. Ahora le preocupa más el Calentamiento Global y la minería áurea.

Nunca se sabrá y menos reconocerá qué ocurrió aquel 11 de marzo en Madrid, fundamentalemente porque a la mayoría le da igual, y de los que están en ello a otro porcentaje grande sólo les motiva lo que huela a Rubalcaba. Ya lo explicó bien hace 3 años Joan Valls. Quizá por eso lo largaron.

*Joan Valls - La verdad nos hará liebres*


----------



## M. Priede (7 Ene 2012)

sisebuto dijo:


> Priede, Conspirado y cia. yo también entro en los blogs de LD pero la cosa se ha puesto imposible. Es muy interesante leeros y ojalá toda la gente que participaba y ahora suelen firmar con el habitual *Comentario eliminado por los moderadores* se reagrupe en otro foro, por ejemplo éste. Estaría bien seguir leyendo a la _hemeroteca_ Swing o a zetano el especialista en la partícula _botín_, tan misteriosa como el _bosom de Higgs_.
> 
> Es evidente que la direción de LD no está interesada realmente en la verdad del 11-M. En cuanto se ha evidenciado, y de sobra, la farsa política que ha representado el PPsoe para taparla, pues como que se acabó el tema y toca hablar de literatura. A Federico sólo le va el 11-M en función de las cloacas del Psoe, que es lo que vende, mientras reverencia a Aznar, a pesar de que le soltó en sus narices que no le interesaba el 11-M. Ahora le preocupa más el Calentamiento Global y la minería áurea.
> 
> ...



Por cierto: ¿qué fue de Joan Valls? Le perdí la pista. Pregunté una vez, pero o no supieron decir o yo no me acuerdo de lo que me dijeron


----------



## sisebuto (7 Ene 2012)

M. Priede dijo:


> Por cierto: ¿qué fue de Joan Valls? Le perdí la pista. Pregunté una vez, pero o no supieron decir o yo no me acuerdo de lo que me dijeron



Pues no tengo ni idea. Mi referencia se limita a sus artículos en LD y no conozco ningún otro dato sobre el Sr. Valls. Pero desde luego que la profundidad de sus artículos me parece impresionante. Puede que Joan Valls sea un pseudónimo, a saber. 

Artículos de Joan Valls en Libertad Digital


----------



## M. Priede (7 Ene 2012)

sisebuto dijo:


> Pues no tengo ni idea. Mi referencia se limita a sus artículos en LD y no conozco ningún otro dato sobre el Sr. Valls. Pero desde luego que la profundidad de sus artículos me parece impresionante. Puede que Joan Valls sea un pseudónimo, a saber.
> 
> Artículos de Joan Valls en Libertad Digital



Lo de que era un seudónimo siempre me lo pareció. Además el hecho de no publicar su foto eso da a entender.

Seguro que figura con otro nombre. Incluso llegué a creer que era Swing.


----------



## M. Priede (7 Ene 2012)

jmdp dijo:


> Yo no confundo nada pues en ningún momento he escrito que las mentiras fuesen previas al atentado.



Ahora veremos a ver si es verdad:

<i>Lo que he expresado y es algo que no creo que jamás llegues a aceptar cegado por tu fanatismo </i> 

Eso sobra, don Impertinencias, ¿a fin de qué me llama fanático?

<i>es que fue el propio PP el que se inmolo con sus mentiras y motivos para ello no le faltaban dado el monstruo que habían creado.Tampoco en ningún momento he mencionado las causas del atentado y nuevamente te lo guisas y tu te lo comes,</i>

Con el PP acabó el atentado, y no otra cosa. ¿O es que si hubiese contado que eran islamistas --la verdad oficial-- no habría perdido las elecciones?

<i> las causas no son ni <b>las mentiras </b>del PP, algo que nadie ha dicho, </i>

<b>¿Cómo que nadie lo ha dicho? Pero si lo acaba usted de decir en el comentario anterior. Se lo pongo otra vez:</b> 

<i>El PP se suicidó muy bien el solito sin la ayuda de nadie al dedicarse a contar <b>mentiras</b> en España e incluso en la sede de la ONU en Nueva York. Y tenia muy buenas razones ppara hacerlo que no hay que ir a buscarlas lejos de España.</i>

Aquí lo dijo:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...les-de-la-autoria-del-11-m-6.html#post5562043

<i> ni querer quitar al PP del poder, opción que defiendes por razones que saltan a la vista y que te retrata perfectamente.</i>

¿Qué es lo que me retrata? No entiendo nada. Me temo que la cantidad de prejuicios y mala leche que tiene usted le impiden ser coherente ni tres párrafos seguidos. Y a la vista está.


----------



## sisebuto (7 Ene 2012)

M. Priede dijo:


> Lo de que era un seudónimo siempre me lo pareció. Además el hecho de no publicar su foto eso da a entender.
> 
> Seguro que figura con otro nombre. Incluso llegué a creer que era Swing.



No lo creo, no me cuadran los ritmos redactores. Mira, si me obligaran a dar un nombre por simple intuición apostaría por David Gistau. Es lo más parecido que conozco en la chispa, estructura y estilo de los artículos. Además ambos son madridistas confesos. Valls sólo prodría ser Gistau.


----------



## M. Priede (7 Ene 2012)

sisebuto dijo:


> No lo creo, no me cuadran los ritmos redactores. Mira, si me obligaran a dar un nombre por simple intuición apostaría por David Gistau. Es lo más parecido que conozco en la chispa, estructura y estilo de los artículos. Además ambos son madridistas confesos. Valls sólo prodría ser Gistau.



No leo a Gistau. Hace bastantes años que no compro un periódico. Alguien importante tiene que ser, porque nadie aparece así, de buenas a primeras, y luego desaparece por completo.


----------



## sisebuto (7 Ene 2012)

Pues te recomiendo que lo leas. Gistau es de los pocos columnistas que pueden sorprenderte con puntos de vistas diferentes. Un _outsider_ que no se casa con nadie, de momento. Si te fijas, los años que Joan Valls ecribió en LD coinciden con lo que David Gistau solía participar en alguna tertulia de esa casa. Ahora publica columna diaria en El Mundo. Léelo y verás que se parece mucho al Valls.

Archivo | Opinión | *David Gistau* | elmundo.es


----------



## M. Priede (7 Ene 2012)

sisebuto dijo:


> Pues te recomiendo que lo leas. Gistau es de los pocos columnistas que pueden sorprenderte con puntos de vistas diferentes. Un _outsider_ que no se casa con nadie, de momento. Si te fijas, los años que Joan Valls ecribió en LD coinciden con lo que David Gistau solía participar en alguna tertulia de esa casa. Ahora publica columna diaria en El Mundo. Léelo y verás que se parece mucho al Valls.
> 
> Archivo | Opinión | *David Gistau* | elmundo.es



Este pensaba que estaba en _Órbyta_. Últimamente, además, me desintereso mucho por la opinión. Leo las columnas de análisis, pero el columnismo diletante, o bronco, tipo Sostres (que es como Pilar Rahola con badajo), no me interesa. De todos modos, gracias. Voy a leerme unos cuantos ahora. Había oído hablar mucho de él; hace años. Gustaba a la gente joven.


----------



## Tarúguez (7 Ene 2012)

Na más pa que conste, voy a copiar un artículo de FJL del 2009.

Ya veremos, ya veremos...

COMENTARIOS LIBERALES|FEDERICO JIMENEZ LOSANTOS

El 11-M y el Partido Popular

18.09.2009 

LA SENTENCIA desestimando íntegramente la demanda contra el director y tres periodistas de EL MUNDO entre los que tengo el honor de contarme, debería marcar un antes y un después para las víctimas de la mayor y más impune masacre de Europa Occidental. Pero a qué extremos de degradación habrá llegado la Justicia en España y a qué albañales de corrupción habrá descendido en el 11-M para que una sentencia que reconoce como indudablemente veraces los hechos denunciados por este periódico y defiende el derecho a emitir opiniones a partir de esos hechos denunciados, que son los de una masiva destrucción de pruebas del horroroso crimen aparece como un hecho heroico, tocando casi lo milagroso. Y lo es, evidentemente, porque, hasta ahora, el funcionamiento de la Administración de Justicia en el esclarecimiento del 11-M ha estado a la altura de los medios de comunicación y de los partidos políticos, es decir, sota las cloacas o por debajo del betún, si preferimos la metáfora antropomorfa.

Lo que posiblemente se ha roto con esta sentencia -que no es, repito, más que el triunfo del sentido común y de la Ley- es la torva alianza de jueces, fiscales, políticos y periodistas dispuestos a lo que sea para apuntalar la Versión Oficial del 11-M. Y «lo que sea» ha sido, en la práctica, el linchamiento de los pocos periodistas y poquísimos medios que nos hemos negado a tragarnos la mostrenca trola.

Todavía seguían ayer casi todos negando, minusvalorando u ocultando a sus lectores y oyentes esta asunción por la Justicia del afán de Justicia, esta constatación de la realidad que permitiría alcanzarla, si cambian los que ascienden a los jueces, es decir los partidos. *Nada espero de Zapatero ni de Rajoy, pero al menos Rosa Díez debería romper el cerco de silencio y actuar. Y si no Mariano, el PP de Aznar y Acebes, que tiene la responsabilidad, siquiera moral, de la destrucción de pruebas por parte de Manzano y sus jefes ocultos, debería actuar como parte en ese afán de Justicia.*

Especial responsabilidad tiene Gallardón, alcalde del solar de la masacre y que ayer, Cobo mediante, dijo que acatarán todo lo que diga la Justicia. No, Don Zanjas. Todo, no. La Justicia ha dicho cosas muy distintas: que la instrucción fue modélica (Gallardón) o que se ocultaron toneladas de pruebas (la juez). Hay que hacer justicia a las víctimas del 11-M. Y la destrucción de pruebas no es deporte olímpico.


El 11-M y el Partido Popular | Opinión | elmundo.es



Putas licencias de radio.


Abrazacos.


----------



## M. Priede (8 Ene 2012)

Tarúguez dijo:


> Putas licencias de radio.
> 
> 
> Abrazacos.



No son las licencias. Si por dinero y poder fuera J. Losantos estaría en la Cope ganando bastante más dinero del que gana.

El problema es que le exigen al PP aquello que los medios ni se atreven a mencionar.

Y eso, hasta cierto punto, lo entiendo; lo que no acepto es que pudiendo guardar silencio colaboren difundiendo mentiras como lo de Libia o la reciente muerte _oficial_ de Ben Laden, o sumándose al décimo aniversario de 11-s.

Entiendo que guarden silencio en lo que se refiere a la autoría, la del 11-m y los demás atentados; lo difícil de asumir es que colaboren con ellos en difundir mentiras. No las del 11-m, pero sí todas las demás.

No se le puede exigir al PP que aclare aquello de lo que nadie --ni siquiera los denunciantes-- se atreven ni a susurrar.


----------



## Tarúguez (8 Ene 2012)

*
Priede*

Me refiero a que mientras el 3º y 4º poder, estén regulados por la política, no hay nada que hacer.

Esperanza concedió la licencia, y Esperanza se escaqueó en el juicio contra Gastardón, el primo de _valeyá_

Por no hablar de los anunciantes en publicidad.

He perdido la fe totalmente.


Abrazacos.


----------



## sisebuto (8 Ene 2012)

Creo que se trata, jmdp, de que las mentiras del PP fueron las que sirvieron al Psoe para ganar aquellas elecciones. Con esas mentiras jugaron todos, por lo tanto no se puede hablar de mentiras del PP como si hubiera verdades del Psoe sino de un engaño a dos bandas que evidencia la farsa teatral de la política. Porque lo que hicieron en el 11-M, que fue ponerse de acuerdo para representar una ficticia confrontación en torno a una versión policial inventada, es lo habitual en la dirección cotidiana de este país. La versión oficial de 11-M es un espejo de las habituales versiones oficiales que cada día nos cuelan quienes se suponen servidores del público, esa casta política mediocre y amoral a las órdenes de la oligarquía, la que nos hace pelearnos sobre ETA, Franco, el aborto o el matrimonio gai pero que siempre está de acuerdo en regalar nuestro dinero a espuertas a la banca sin la más mínima garantía, que continuación se lo gasta en Bonos del Estado con intereses abusivos y nos esclaviza por generaciones como deudores de nuestra propia pasta.


----------



## M. Priede (8 Ene 2012)

Los dos mintieron: durante las elecciones los del PP diciendo que fue ETA, y los del PSOE diciendo que fueron islamistas, que fue la versión que impuso _El Huevo_ del que habla Múgica. Como al PSOE le facilitaban la información antes que al gobierno, o al menos así fue de cara a la opinión pública, midió mejor los tiempos, llevó al PP a remolque y lo dejó por mentiroso. 

A día de hoy los dos siguen mintiendo, pues para el PSOE y sus acólitos (entre los cuales se encuentra una asociación de víctimas del 11-m, la de Pilar Manjón) continúan siendo los islamistas los culpables, porque reconocer que no fue así deslegitimaría su triunfo electoral de 2004 y toda la labor de _gobierno_ que emprendieron, especialmente la trituración institucional y social que muy probablemente es irreversible; y para el PP el culpable es un supuesto consorcio entre ETA e islamistas donde el PSOE hace de encubridor, lo cual multiplica por dos o por tres la mentira. Esta tesis todavía hace unos meses que la trajo a colación Javier Arenas.

El PP no tuvo inconveniente en poner a Jaime Ignacio del Burgo a defender la prueba de la Kangoo en la comisión de investigación, casi al mismo tiempo que el mismo individuo salía en las cadenas de radio criticando esa prueba y lanzando todo tipo de sospechas sobre el PSOE. A un mismo tiempo defendía uno y lo contrario. También defendió al _portero automático_ de Alcalá al mismo tiempo que dejaba entrever que estaba a sueldo de los socialistas. El PP desguazó los trenes, destruyó todo tipo de pruebas y fabricó otras. Bajo su mandato la Kangoo precintada en Alcalá, en la que los policías que la abrieron declararon que en la parte de la carga no había nada, una vez pasó por la comisaría de Canillas salió llena de explosivos, detonadores y demás pruebas que fueron determinantes en la parodia que fue el juicio del 11-m:

http://external.cache.el-mundo.net/elmundo/imagenes/2006/04/25/1145930451_1.jpg

Y así suma y sigue. No hablemos de los falsos suicidas de Leganés, a los que suicidaron con el PP todavía al mando y que no sabemos quiénes son, pues no se les hizo ni autopsia ni pruebas de ADN.

Los dos partidos están deslegitimados para hablar del 11-m, pero me temo que más el PP que el PSOE, porque el hecho de que el PSOE fuese la parte beneficiada todavía deja más en evidencia al PP, que lo sacaron del gobierno mediante una masacre y encima colabora encubriendo a quienes lo hicieron.

El atentado se hizo para sacar al PP del gobierno y poner al PSOE, no porque el PSOE fuese de izquierda y el PP de derecha, sino porque el PSOE iba protegido por la UE (Francia y Alemania) mientras que el PP (la aznaridad del PP) perdió la protección de Estados Unidos al ser traicionado por estos, a los cuales les interesaba mucho más pactar con Francia y Alemania que enfrentarse a esos países para quedarse con una finca que en realidad iban a continuar usufructuando tal y como venían haciendo desde los años del franquismo, y que solo les iba a traer un problema tras otro. ¿Para qué liarse con España si la iban a seguir usando como hasta entonces y encima se iban a ganar una aproximación estratégica de Alemania y sobre todo de Francia?


----------



## M. Priede (8 Ene 2012)

jmdp dijo:


> Se ve que eres un poco duro de sesera y bastante fanático, yo en ningún momento apunto a las causas del atentado asi que por ahi no intente seguir. Yo solo apunto algo que para tu fanatismo es complicado de digerir, las mentiras del PP, no entro a valoran con que intenciones, es lo qque les lleva a perder las elecciones.
> Nadie te ha pedido que justifiques las mentiras del PP, pero veo que te ha costado muy poco autoconvencerte de que ya que iban a perder las elecciones de todos modos estas no estaban de más.



Mire, hijo mío, le dejo por imposible porque tiene usted un problema que a mi modo de ver es creciente: el analfabetismo funcional: no entiende lo que lee, interpreta como le da la gana, y así no hay manera de debatir nada. Por no entender ni siquiera es capaz de mantener dos comentarios seguidos y que sean coherentes.

Es que ni siquiera es capaz de darse cuenta de las contradicciones que le he señalado, y cree que con contestar ya responde. Y no es lo mismo contestar que responder.

Asunto concluido.


----------



## sisebuto (8 Ene 2012)

jmdp dijo:


> Para ver las mentiras del PP tras el atentano no es necesario recurrir en ningún momento al PSOE. EL PSOE es como el delantero al que el portero contrario le pasa el blón y mete un gol.



Pues yo creo que el gol se lo metieron ambos, PP y Psoe, a los casi 200 asesinados, 1800 heridos, sus familias y al resto de españoles. Supongo que te creerás la version oficial del atentado porque si no me resultaría imposible entender tu forofismo. Si no eres capaz de ver el sinsentido de Aznar y sus muchachos haciendo todo lo posible en tres días para construir la historia de los moritos con goma2eco, tras deshacerse de los trenes y sus pruebas, para después marearnos unos años sembrando dudas con ETA... ¿que el Psoe sacó más partido de aquello? pues claro, quién te lo discute, pero ¿no crees que fue gracias a que sabían con anticipación que el PP tenía que asumir esa trola oficial y, como dice Priede, sacaron partido de la situación? Así que, a fin de cuentas, ¿no sabían los dos de qué iba aquello? ¿Lo de Leganés no fue una _joint venture_ de esas?


----------



## M. Priede (8 Ene 2012)

sisebuto dijo:


> Pues yo creo que el gol se lo metieron ambos, PP y Psoe, a los casi 200 asesinados, 1800 heridos, sus familias y al resto de españoles. Supongo que te creerás la version oficial del atentado porque si no me resultaría imposible entender tu forofismo. Si no eres capaz de ver el sinsentido de Aznar y sus muchachos haciendo todo lo posible en tres días para construir la historia de los moritos con goma2eco, tras deshacerse de los trenes y sus pruebas, para después marearnos unos años sembrando dudas con ETA... ¿que el Psoe sacó más partido de aquello? pues claro, quién te lo discute, pero ¿no crees que fue gracias a que sabían con anticipación que el PP tenía que asumir esa trola oficial y, como dice Priede, sacaron partido de la situación? Así que, a fin de cuentas, ¿no sabían los dos de qué iba aquello? ¿Lo de Leganés no fue una _joint venture_ de esas?



Y ahora el PSOE, Rubalcaba, con mucha habilidad, le ha dejado una patata caliente al PP: ******* Manzano, que es del PP, juzgado por destrucción y falsificación de pruebas. 

Ahora el PP tendrá que pringarse parando todo esto, y el votante de derecha va a ver que tan mentiroso y manipulador ha sido el PP como el PSOE. Más aun el PP, aunque haya sido el derrotado aquel 14 de marzo de 2004


----------



## sisebuto (8 Ene 2012)

Como era de esperar, confirmando lo que la mayoría no quiere ver, ni siquiera mirar. Pero la patata no es solo para el PP; ya ves el ridículo que está haciendo LD. Los últimos artículos de Federico son una rendición oficial en toda regla, una pérdida completa de credibilidad. Y para remate la operación Pío. Ya sólo les queda seguir con la habitual cantinela de las víctimas. La víctimas necesitan justicia, no tanto manoseo. Qué triste.


----------



## sisebuto (8 Ene 2012)

jmdp dijo:


> No te esfuerces en presentar al PP como una victima de los acontecimientos, tras conocer que lo de ETA no se sostenia por ninguna parte nos dijeron que quien pensase lo contrario era un miserable y al dia siguiente se fueron a hacer el ridículo a la ONU.
> Veo que credulidad no os falta pues no he visto una sola prueba que demuestre que el PSOE supiese más que el gobierno sobre el atentado.



Me parece que eres tú el único que se esfuerza por presentar como víctimas de los acontecimientos al Psoe y sus aficionados, de la misma forma que para otros fueron el PP y seguidores. A mí me la sudan los dos rebaños, no me interesan las discusiones sectarias sobre el 11-M. Ya sé lo que hicieron unos y otros, precisamente para que sus respectivos forofos asumieran una posición parecida a la tuya. Lo único que tengo claro sobre el 11-M es que fue un crimen bestial con una resolución inventada y dirigida desde muy arriba, como no pudo ser de otra forma para manejar las cúpulas policiales y judiciales de este pais. Venga.


----------



## CONSPIRADO (8 Ene 2012)

jmdp,

mintieron todos, porque no fueron ni los etarras, ni los moritos, aunque el PP mintió mas, porque primero dijo una trola y luego la otra.
La segunda trola, la de los moritos, la contó a regañadientes y arrastrado de los pelos, de ahí que le fueran suministrando la info antes al PSOE para que hiciesen picadillo del PP.
Y déjate de "pollas"...


----------



## M. Priede (8 Ene 2012)

jmdp dijo:


> Esto si que es de risa, si el votante de la derecha al que tu apelas todavia no ha visto que el PP mintio tras el 11M es que está en muerte cerebral.
> Y las pruebas de que el PSOE sabia que era una operación de la OTAN y los cien mil hijos d eSan Luis ni estan ni se las espera.



No se entera: poco importa que el PSOE supiera o no, simplemente se lo pusieron en bandeja y aprovechó.

Y el que los votantes del PP se nieguen a ver la implicación de su partido en la ocultación y manipulación de pruebas, no quita para que los del PSOE sigan creyendo que en el PP son unos asesinos y que su partido ganó las elecciones limpiamente. Incluso con familiares suyos asesinados, y no voy a dar nombres.

Explíquenos su teoría, si tiene alguna, y deje ya de insultar y de meterse en contradicciones una tras otra.


----------



## CONSPIRADO (11 Ene 2012)

He encontrado esto que escribía yo en Febrero de 2009. Desde entonces he ido cambiando algunos detalles, pero, en lo sustancial, es lo que pienso ahora.
_
"Aznar supo enseguida lo que es la ETA: un árbol abonado y teledirigido por las cloacas nuestras , gabachas y useñas.
Se propuso acabar con esto.
Pensó que, quitándole todo apoyo cloaquero y económico, podría acabar con la ETA visible, la que conocíamos. Y que las cloacas aceptarían mansamente, a cambio de que se borrase todo rastro sobre su intervención en la creación y mantenimiento de la ETA.
Cuando ganó por mayoría creyó que había llegado el momento y que tenía suficiente poder para desmontar el tinglado.
Los cloaqueros se vieron entre la espada y la pared, pero simulaban obedecerle.
Durante un tiempo la ETA se quedó sin cobertura cloaquera y fue de mal en peor, hasta llegar a un punto de debilidad extrema.
Entonces, ante un Aznar endiosado, tras la boda de su hija, le vendieron la moto.
Las encuestas andaban algo flojas tras los follones de la huelga con decretacito reenvainado, lo de Iraq, lo del Yak y lo del Prestige.
Le ofrecieron acabar espectacularmente con la ETA justo antes de las elecciones.
La idea era pillar a toda la cúpula y a casi todos los pistoleros operativos poco antes de las elecciones.
Se trataría de que todo lo que quedaba de la ETA, asociada a unos moritos cloaqueros de ocasión, se implicase en una macrooperación en unos trenes y pillarlos in flagranti, pero sin muertos.
Para eso se prepararon los simulacros previos de Chamartín y Cañaveras, para ir preparando a la opinión pública.

Pero el plan de las cloacas, infiltradísimas por Francia, era muy distinto y ya lo tenían agarrado por los webos con pruebas de ambos simulacros y de que Aznar estaba al tanto. Y, lo peor de todo, los etarras también tenían las pruebas de eso, filtradas por sus controladores cloaqueros.
No le perdonaban que les dejase sin su medio de vida. A ellos, a Francia, a Marruecos, a Guinea Ecuatorial, al Prisoe y a todos los nazionanismos, que se habían juramentado en Perpignan.
El hombre aun confiaba, creía que todo iba bien, hasta que al amanecer del 11 de Marzo de 2004, no necesitó preguntarle a nadie lo que había sucedido.
Durante unas horas dijo que había sido la ETA, hasta que alguienes le pusieron encima de la mesa el pastel: O sales diciendo que ha sido Al Quaeda, o ahora mismito se entera todo Dios de que estabas preparando un atajito y se te ha ido de las manos. Estás perdido. Pero si dices que ha sido Al Quaeda, todavía puedes ganar por la lógica reacción popular de valentía y patriotismo.

Aznar tragó. Mandó a Acebes que preparase con urgencia todo lo de Al Qaeda, de ahí las chapuzas. Y apareció la cinta y pillaron a los indios.

Entonces el Prisoe, informado de todo desde la misma mañana del 11-M, puso en marcha la infernal máquina de la demagogia que le llevó a la victoria el día 14.

Con el poder perdido le ofrecieron silencio a cambio de rematar la faena o, caso contrario, destruir al PP para los restos.
El hombre, ya con el culo bien abierto, se dejó encular a fondo, rematando la faena, Leganés incluido.
Cuando el traspaso de poderes, "ya estaba todo solucionado"."_

Slds.


----------



## M. Priede (11 Ene 2012)

Curro

Lo más difícil de digerir --y demostrar-- es que Aznar sabía que se iba a encontrar con un atentado que le habían preparado en las cloacas y que eso le daría un triunfo arrollador. Ya había conseguido --de palabra-- la colaboración de EEUU y su red Echelon, asunto que encrespó aun más a Francia y Alemania, que están fuera de esa red y a la que acusan de espiar a toda Europa. Eso, lo de que Aznar podía saber, viendo toda la porquería que hubo que ver después del 11-m, *es más que posible, más que creíble*.

Aunque si fue así, tras ver la magnitud del atentado, una auténtica masacre, Aznar tuvo que darse cuenta de que aquello no estaba hecho para reforzar al PP sino para hundirlo. Después seguramente que estuvo negociando la autoría, a ver si en el extranjero le daban por buena la autoría de ETA; hasta que se dio cuenta de que las filtraciones _off the record_ desde medios franceses e incluso desde la Casa Blanca iban en dirección contraria, así que poco a poco, a rastras, se fue sumando a la tesis islamista, más que nada para salvar los muebles.

Lo más indignante, lo más indigno, sea esta hipótesis verdadera o no, es ver cómo luego los capitostes del gobierno del PP aceptaron cargos del Eje anglosajón (Murdoch, FMI) o multinacionales francesas (Ana Palacio en Areva), y tantos y tantos ascendidos y premiados del CNI y la policía.


----------



## CONSPIRADO (11 Ene 2012)

Así es, Priede, eso es lo mas difícil de aceptar.
pero es que, si no fuera así, ¿por qué fueron destruyendo las pruebas desde el primer día y poniendo pruebas falsas? ¿Y por qué comentaron que esa fue la mejor decisión de sus vidas? ¿Y por qué calló Mariano cuando zETA le acusó de mentir en un debate televisado de 2008?

Slds.


----------



## CONSPIRADO (12 Ene 2012)

Veo que hay mucha visita, pero poco comentario. Para los que leen y no escriben (y para los demás también) vuelvo a colgar el enlace a la "anchoa" que, gentilmente, nos puso hace unos días Tarúguez.
Se trata de un completo y exhaustivo buscador de todas las investigaciones publicadas por los Peones Negros. Resulta muy útil para los que estén interesados en este asunto:

http://bi11m.dyndns.org/

Slds.


----------



## Gütter (13 Ene 2012)

Yo me quedo por aquí y leo. 

Es evidente que la autoría del atentado del 11m no es de origen islamista. Y que Al-Qaeda es una organización financiada y dirigida por la CIA y servicios secretos de otros países.
Lo que no entiendo es ese giro hacia el mundo islámico en la política exterior internacional justificado por el auto-atentado del 11S y, más adelante, reforzado por el 7J en Londres y el 11m en Madrid. ¿Cuál es el beneficio? Sus recursos naturales son lo de menos, lo que quiero saber es qué beneficio sacan aquí, en Europa y USA. Qué intereses hay en juego, cuál es la finalidad. 

Entre los judíos que controlan el dinero (y con ello el poder) y siguen un plan de "multiculturización" para debilitar y destruir países para su beneficio, el Club Builderberg... Parece que todo sigue una hoja de ruta creada hace décadas. Dicen que el objetivo final es el NWO. Si sabéis de algún sitio que hablen de este tema o si vosotros mismos lo conocéis os agradecería que lo comentarais un poco.


----------



## sisebuto (13 Ene 2012)

En realidad el NWO no lo traerán esos del Bildedberg ni tampoco una camarilla secreta de pérfidos hebreos. Lo traemos entre todos cuando abrimos una cuenta en Facebook, cambiamos de móvil o participamos en foros como éste. Quienes mandan simplemente hacen realidad nuestros deseos, aunque a veces también nos hagan llorar, sólo por nuestro bien. La única alternativa sería volver al neolítico y su vida sana. Pero ¿quién estaría dispuesto a renunciar a los perjuicios cardiovasculares de tan estresante sedentarismo?



Spoiler: Una alternativa...



Menonitas - Vida en las colonias Anabaptistas - YouTube

<object width="640" height="480"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/x5SPFR5oJuo?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/x5SPFR5oJuo?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="640" height="480" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## M. Priede (13 Ene 2012)

Gütter dijo:


> Yo me quedo por aquí y leo.
> 
> Es evidente que la autoría del atentado del 11m no es de origen islamista. Y que Al-Qaeda es una organización financiada y dirigida por la CIA y servicios secretos de otros países.
> Lo que no entiendo es ese giro hacia el mundo islámico en la política exterior internacional justificado por el auto-atentado del 11S y, más adelante, reforzado por el 7J en Londres y el 11m en Madrid. ¿Cuál es el beneficio? Sus recursos naturales son lo de menos, lo que quiero saber es qué beneficio sacan aquí, en Europa y USA. Qué intereses hay en juego, cuál es la finalidad.
> ...



Sobre el fin de la era del petróleo aquí tenéis el pico del petróleo, que según la mayoría ya se alcanzó en 2007

pico petroleo - Buscar con Google

Y aquí tenéis una magnífica conferencia de Pedro Prieto, experto en esta materia y que además tiene el don de la elocuencia.

No es solo la divergencia entre demanda y oferta, es que otros combustibles también tienen un cénit próximo, incluido el uranio, y eso con el consumo actual, excuso decir si se aumenta.

El final del règim energètic fòssil i les transformacions geopolítiques. Pedro Prieto. Part 1/6 - YouTube

Pedro Prieto dirige esta magnífica página

Crisis Energética - Estoy perplejo: Comentarios sobre la situación financiera mundial y el cénit del petróleo

Y SOBRE EL CALENTAMIENTO DEL PLANETA AQUÍ TENÉIS LA MENTIRA QUE SE OCULTA DETRÁS. En realidad es hacer de la necesidad virtud, toda vez que vamos a tener que quemar menos combustibles fósiles por la sencilla razón de que no hay, no porque la Pachamama se enfade. Y de paso fomentar la producción nuclear, tal y como hizo Margaret Thatcher subvencionando a los ecologistas que protestaban contra la lluvia ácida de la que nunca más se habló y así cerrar las deficitarias minas de carbón galesas.

El gran timo del calentamiento global: Documentales Online Tv-oN


----------



## M. Priede (13 Ene 2012)

La dirección del documental es esta

Documental: El gran timo del calentamiento global: Documentales Online Tv-oN


----------



## Gütter (13 Ene 2012)

M. Priede dijo:


> Sobre el fin de la era del petróleo aquí tenéis el pico del petróleo, que según la mayoría ya se alcanzó en 2007
> 
> pico petroleo - Buscar con Google
> 
> ...



Gracias. Según parece el giro de la política internacional a países africanos y de oriente medio va dirigido a disminuir la influencia de China en la zona. China compra todo el petróleo a Irán según parece. Sería una buena forma de frenar su expansión... 

Vamos, que, según he leído, ésto es una guerra dirigida a controlar el crecimiento de Asia.


----------



## M. Priede (14 Ene 2012)

Gütter dijo:


> Gracias. Según parece el giro de la política internacional a países africanos y de oriente medio va dirigido a disminuir la influencia de China en la zona. China compra todo el petróleo a Irán según parece. Sería una buena forma de frenar su expansión...
> 
> Vamos, que, según he leído, ésto es una guerra dirigida a controlar el crecimiento de Asia.



Desde un punto de vista estratégico, así es; desde un punto de vista económico se trata de una lucha por asegurar la fuentes de energía, en este caso gas y sobre todo el petróleo.

El crecimiento de Asia es imparable, a no ser que la estrangulen cortándole el suministro de petróleo, cuando ya quede poco. Pero un país importador como Estados Unidos, que lo es desde hace más de 35 años, no puede prescindir de China: una caída en sus importaciones y al momento se dispara la tasa de desempleo. No hablemos de la compra de bonos de deuda.


----------



## CONSPIRADO (14 Ene 2012)

Lo del cénit del petróleo, es según como lo mires.
Si hablamos de las calidades líquidas, es cierto, y mas cierto, cuanto menor es su viscosidad.
Pero la cantidad de arenas bituminosas es prácticamente inagotable.
Pero son muy costosas de refinar con la tecnología actual.

Slds.


----------



## M. Priede (14 Ene 2012)

CONSPIRADO dijo:


> Lo del cénit del petróleo, es según como lo mires.
> Si hablamos de las calidades líquidas, es cierto, y mas cierto, cuanto menor es su viscosidad.
> Pero la cantidad de arenas bituminosas es prácticamente inagotable.
> Pero son muy costosas de refinar con la tecnología actual.
> ...



No te hagas caso, la tasa de retorno energético es mínima: hay que gastar muchísima energía para obtener un valor energético poco mayor. Es enormemente caro y contaminante.


----------



## CONSPIRADO (16 Ene 2012)

Rraro, rraro, rraro...
O no.
Resulta que la empresa donde se achatarraron al menos ocho de los trenes del 11-M(entira) "se" incendió hace dos findes y estuvo ardiendo 11 horas seguidas, hasta que no quedó nada.
UHMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM

Slds.


----------



## M. Priede (16 Ene 2012)

CONSPIRADO dijo:


> Rraro, rraro, rraro...
> O no.
> Resulta que la empresa donde se achatarraron al menos ocho de los trenes del 11-M(entira) "se" incendió hace dos findes y estuvo ardiendo 11 horas seguidas, hasta que no quedó nada.
> UHMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
> ...



Destruyeron los trenes para borrar restos de explosivos y ahora la fundición. Acabarán _fundiendo_ a los fundidores. Verás lo que tardan en empezar a aparecer extrañas muertes de gentes que estuvieron implicadas en la destrucción de pruebas. O parientes suyos, para que callen. 

Al Mando, en Estados Unidos, le importa muchos menos lo que se pueda decir en páginas web, por atrevidas y coherentes que sean, que los testigos presenciales. Que yo recuerde se van cargando a dos; uno de las Torres Gemelas que habló de explosiones, y otro que entró por despiste en el Edificio 7 y luego contó en televisión lo que vio dentro de él antes del derrumbe.


----------



## CONSPIRADO (17 Ene 2012)

Priede,

aquí también ocurrieron extrañas muertes "naturales" como la del magistrado del TC, García Calvo o la de Turiel, abogado de Trashorras.
O los recaditos de Schez.Manzano y Fernando Múgica.

Slds.


----------



## M. Priede (17 Ene 2012)

CONSPIRADO dijo:


> Priede,
> 
> aquí también ocurrieron extrañas muertes "naturales" como la del magistrado del TC, García Calvo o la de Turiel, abogado de Trashorras.
> O los recaditos de Schez.Manzano y Fernando Múgica.
> ...



Sabía de lo de Múgica. ¿Qué recadito es el de ******* Manzano? Quizá lo oí, pero ahora no caigo


----------



## Marxista Fashionista (18 Ene 2012)

¿Y qué recadito le dieron a Múgica? ¿Es aquello de que "un importante ministro del Gobierno anterior" le dijo que si hubiese entrado en el meollo de la cuestión hubiese durado vivo menos de 24 horas o amenazas directas más concretas? Con respecto a ******* Manzano no tengo ni idea, pero vamos, habrá estado recibiendo presiones por todos los lados.


----------



## sisebuto (18 Ene 2012)

Fernando Mugica y el huevo del 11-M - YouTube

<object width="560" height="315"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4QCuEC2uDoE?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4QCuEC2uDoE?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="560" height="315" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## CONSPIRADO (18 Ene 2012)

Priede, Marxista F. y Sisebuto,

efectivamente, el recadito dado a Múgica es ese que decís.

El de Schez. Manzano, no lo recuerdo textualmente, pero vino a declarar que si se desdecía, ¿qué iba a ser de él y de su familia?

Slds.


----------



## M. Priede (18 Ene 2012)

CONSPIRADO dijo:


> Priede, Marxista F. y Sisebuto,
> 
> efectivamente, el recadito dado a Múgica es ese que decís.
> 
> ...



Es cierto, aquí está:

Visin de futuro - Los enigmas del 11M - Luis del Pino


----------



## sisebuto (18 Ene 2012)

> _S. Manzano, jefe de los Tedax que intervinieron el 11-M, contra el que se sigue un procedimiento judicial pese a la labor obstruccionista de Interior, ha dicho literalmente a una persona de su entorno más cercano: "*He hecho y dicho lo que me han dicho que haga y diga. Si no me mantengo, ¡qué va a ser de mí y de mi familia!"*. Así está el patio._



Según G. Abadillo, éste fue uno de los que decidieron apostar por *caballo ganador* jugando a las marcas de dinamita. Manzano es el tonto útil y obediente perfecto del que nunca sabremos si estaba allí por casualidad o puesto al efecto. Prefiero no conspiranoiar.

<object width="420" height="315"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/PIfXeaPqxX4?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/PIfXeaPqxX4?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="420" height="315" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## Oikonomia. (19 Ene 2012)

Yo lo único que sé respecto a este tema y al del 11S, 7J etc...es que nunca sabremos la verdad, eso está claro, podemos especular y hacer nuestras hipótesis, pero a menos que alguno de nosotros llegue muy arriba en el estatus social y se relacione con los altos mandos del Estado (y aún asi)...

Desde luego, hay mucha mierda escondida, muchas cosas que no cuadran, eso también esta claro y yo personalmente para nada me creo las versiones oficiales que no hay por donde cojerlas.

De todas formas, es muy interesante leeros.

Ahh y añado: Creo que aún es "temprano" para ver las consequencias a largo plazo de esto, tanto del 11S (el declive del Imperio), tanto del 11M, ya veremos con el prisma del tiempo, dentro de décadas, las consequencias a la larga que trajeron estos hechos.


----------



## Debunker (19 Ene 2012)

Joder cuantos supuestos. Yo lo veo todo mucho más fácil, el 11-M como el 11-S, el 7-J y nos nos olvidemos de Bali, responden todos a la misma estrategia: terrorismo islámico. La creación de un enemigo de calado mundial cuyo gol es la invasión y guerra contra los países de OM. Eso creo que está claro y diáfano. 

todos esos atentados no se sostienen con la versión oficial, tienen las mismas pautas y mentiras, yo creo que las bombas en los trenes del 11-M fueron implantadas mientras los trenes "dormían", los trenes realizaban su primer trayecto después de reposar para limpieza y las horas de no funcionamiento. ¿qué empresa es responsable de la seguridad de los trenes en especial cuando éstos "duermen"? 

Y creo que las fuerzas de seguridad y servicios de inteligencia españoles han sido encubridores cosa que tengo clara porque sino no se explica que no guardaran muestras de los explosivos, limpiaran a conciencia los restos, destruyeran de inmediato los trenes afectados, toda la rocambolesca historia de los "terroristas" en el piso de Leganés, etc. 

Y creo que el 11-M, no tuvo como objetivo cambiar el gobierno de España, si el atentado fué planeado por mentes anglosjonas y/o zionista, los resultados que se podían preveer era un reforzamiento del gobierno como ocurrió en EEUU y UK, pero España es diferent y aquí ocurrió lo contrario de lo previsto. 

No hay ninguna teoría del 11-M, contraria a la que sostengo, que me haya convencido.


----------



## CONSPIRADO (19 Ene 2012)

Debunker dijo:


> Joder cuantos supuestos. Yo lo veo todo mucho más fácil, el 11-M como el 11-S, el 7-J y nos nos olvidemos de Bali, responden todos a la misma estrategia: terrorismo islámico. La creación de un enemigo de calado mundial cuyo gol es la invasión y guerra contra los países de OM. Eso creo que está claro y diáfano.
> 
> todos esos atentados no se sostienen con la versión oficial, tienen las mismas pautas y mentiras, yo creo que las bombas en los trenes del 11-M fueron implantadas mientras los trenes "dormían", los trenes realizaban su primer trayecto después de reposar para limpieza y las horas de no funcionamiento. ¿qué empresa es responsable de la seguridad de los trenes en especial cuando éstos "duermen"?
> 
> ...




La principal diferencia entre los atentados de bandera falsa que citas y el 11-M consiste, precisamente, en que, lejos de reforzar al gobierno, lo defenestró.
Y no creo que sea porque "Spain is different", sino porque los autores intelectuales fueron diferentes y, además del objetivo general de demonizar al Islam perseguido por el imperio, tenían el objetivo de debilitar a España y devolverla al redil gabacho del que Aznar pretendió escapar.

En cuanto a la colocación de las bombas en las cocheras, se ha discutido hasta la saciedad entre los Peones Negros. El gran conocedor y estudioso del tema de los trenes, Lesconil, ha demostrado que, hasta muy poco antes de la salida de cocheras de cada tren, no se sabe a qué línea se asignará, por lo que es prácticamente imposible que las bombas se colocasen en las cocheras sin compincharse con quien asigna los convoyes a las líneas.

Slds.


----------



## Remkool (19 Ene 2012)

CONSPIRADO dijo:


> tenían el objetivo de debilitar a España y devolverla al redil gabacho del que Aznar pretendió escapar.






*My friend Ansar ? * el petisín complejitos ya venía muy tocado genéticamente, como para pretender 

escapar de ....cualquier cosa, como no sea de la cama de la indigente intelectual ...

*espabila, CONSPIRO-tarumba !* ( mientras sigues chupando ) 











.


----------



## M. Priede (19 Ene 2012)

Debunker dijo:


> Joder cuantos supuestos. Yo lo veo todo mucho más fácil, el 11-M como el 11-S, el 7-J y nos nos olvidemos de Bali, responden todos a la misma estrategia: terrorismo islámico. La creación de un enemigo de calado mundial cuyo gol es la invasión y guerra contra los países de OM. Eso creo que está claro y diáfano.
> 
> todos esos atentados no se sostienen con la versión oficial, tienen las mismas pautas y mentiras, yo creo que las bombas en los trenes del 11-M fueron implantadas mientras los trenes "dormían", los trenes realizaban su primer trayecto después de reposar para limpieza y las horas de no funcionamiento. ¿qué empresa es responsable de la seguridad de los trenes en especial cuando éstos "duermen"?
> 
> ...



Si se trataba de que Bush y otros sacaran tajada de un atentado islamista prefabricado, no había necesidad de cargarse a un aliado como Aznar, y hacerlo tres días antes de unas votaciones. ¿O es que piensa que fue casual esa fecha? 

Los demás autoatentados ocurrieron en países anglosajones, aunque también en Francia. El nuestro tiene un fin diferente dentro de la estrategia general de la que hablas. Y ahí están los resultados.


----------



## CONSPIRADO (20 Ene 2012)

El cloaquero con aroma de perdiz, que atiende por Rodrigo Gavilán, se ha presentado hoy en "Dando caña" de Interopusdeína con un asiento y unos papeles chamuscados,que ha dicho que pertenecen al vagón R11 del tren de El Pozo que, según ha dicho, se conserva en unos locales de ADIF.
Llevo tiempo diciéndolo: una vez desmontada la Mentira Oficial.1 (Goma2-moritos), intentarán colarnos la M.O.2 (Titadyne-etarras).
¿A que aparece Titadyne?
Por otra parte este Gavilán es una perdiz cloaquera que echa un tufo que tira p'atrás.
Y vagones, ropa y efectos de las víctimas tiene que haber por ahí cantidubi. Si a mi me hubieran mandado destruir pruebas, también me habría guardado alguna para cubrirme las espaldas.
Hace poco conté en la Llanura de Palmaria, que un notario me había dicho que en la finca manchega de un poderoso preboste se guardaba al menos un vagón.
UHMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM

Slds.


----------



## Fermintx (20 Ene 2012)

No tengo tiempo de leer el hilo ahora, pero justo queria referirme a eso, en este hilo, que es bastante serio en muchas consideraciones.
Me he quedado a cuadros con la puesta en escena del señor Gavilan, esa televisión se ha convertido en un instrumento político ya muy descarado. Aparece hasta con efectos provinientes de los trenes sobre la mesa; en fin.


----------



## M. Priede (20 Ene 2012)

Falta Enrique de Diego. Seguro que publicará un libro contando que se equivocó, y que no fueron los islamistas sino los etarras. Y así tiraremos ocho años más.


----------



## Fermintx (20 Ene 2012)

M. Priede dijo:


> Falta Enrique de Diego. Seguro que publicará un libro contando que se equivocó, y que no fueron los islamistas sino los etarras. Y así tiraremos ocho años más.



Juass, eso para seguir saliendo en la tele o que?. Hace tiempo que no le veo, aunque no todos los dias veo tele.
En cualquier caso, se me escapa el interes de sacar ese vagon ahora, mas incertidumbre y desasosiego para las victimas, eso lo tengo claro.


----------



## M. Priede (20 Ene 2012)

Fermintx dijo:


> Juass, eso para seguir saliendo en la tele o que?. Hace tiempo que no le veo, aunque no todos los dias veo tele.
> En cualquier caso, se me escapa el interes de sacar ese vagon ahora, mas incertidumbre y desasosiego para las victimas, eso lo tengo claro.



Eso es. Por algo acabé el texto de cabecera con estos dos renglones: "Pronto verán ustedes cómo los peperos vuelven a marean la perdiz con los explosivos, los etarras y los islamistas, con los mojamés, terneras y detonadores. Al tiempo.

Lo que no acierto a averiguar es por dónde saldrán con el asunto de ******* Manzano. No pueden dejarlo tirado. ¿Qué harán?


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (21 Ene 2012)

M. Priede dijo:


> Si se trataba de que Bush y otros sacaran tajada de un atentado islamista prefabricado, *no había necesidad de cargarse a un aliado como Aznar*, y hacerlo tres días antes de unas votaciones. ¿O es que piensa que fue casual esa fecha?
> 
> Los demás autoatentados ocurrieron en países anglosajones, aunque también en Francia. El nuestro tiene un fin diferente dentro de la estrategia general de la que hablas. Y ahí están los resultados.



Ten en cuenta dos cosas:

1) Aznar se retiraba ya, era Rajoy el candidato.

2) Lo habitual es que, tras un atentado terrorista, el partido en el poder obtenga más votos. Ocurre en todo el mundo, la gente confía más en la política y se moviliza para mostrar su apoyo al Gobierno. De hecho, las primeras encuestas hechas tras las elecciones daban máximos históricos de confianza en la política.

Los sectores conservadores siempre han utilizado este argumento para criticar al electorado después del 14 de marzo de 2004. Porque aquel día fue una excepción a la norma. En el foro he mencionado en varias ocasiones, y muchos están de acuerdo conmigo, que la causa del vuelco no fue el propio atentado sino la actitud del gobierno del PP. Si después de los atentados hubieran comparecido para decir: "El terrorismo islamista es la mayor amenaza y debemos seguir combatiéndola", igual el efecto en el electorado habría sido distinto.

Pero no, con declaraciones como "los etarras se tienen que comer este marrón y el que piense lo contrario es un miserable", provocaron la reacción de millones de electores que fueron a darles una soberana patada en el culo al PP. Por esto las elecciones de 2004 sentaron un precedente a nivel mundial. La primera vez que, tras un atentado terrorista, el gobierno en el poder sale escaldado de unas elecciones.


----------



## sisebuto (21 Ene 2012)

CONSPIRADO dijo:


> El cloaquero con aroma de perdiz, que atiende por Rodrigo Gavilán, se ha presentado hoy en "Dando caña" de Interopusdeína con un asiento y unos papeles chamuscados,que ha dicho que pertenecen al vagón R11 del tren de El Pozo que, según ha dicho, se conserva en unos locales de ADIF.
> Llevo tiempo diciéndolo: una vez desmontada la Mentira Oficial.1 (Goma2-moritos), intentarán colarnos la M.O.2 (Titadyne-etarras).
> ¿A que aparece Titadyne?
> Por otra parte este Gavilán es una perdiz cloaquera que echa un tufo que tira p'atrás.
> ...



Pues sí, por el vuelo parece perdiz. Por lo visto Intereconomía es la base de lanzamiento de torpedos intoxicadores, esperando que alguno impacte. El del 6 de diciembre de 2011 tuvo poco recorrido, no pasó del telediario.

Es posible que en el vagón 011R aparezca debajo de un asiento una ikurriña con ftalato de dibutilo y una foto del Chino disfrazado de dantzari. Estaremos atentos.

*Posible implicación del PSOE y el CNI en el 11-M* - Intereconomía 06/12/11 - YouTube

<object width="560" height="315"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_xphYBJPp00?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_xphYBJPp00?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="560" height="315" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## Tarúguez (21 Ene 2012)

Hasta el perito Antonio Iglesias, en una entrevista de EM, hecha en mayo de 2009, ya no se fía de lo que: *PUEDA APARECER ALLÍ.*

*Yo ya no sé qué puede aparecer en lo que quedó allí. Analíticamente tampoco creo que tenga gran valor, porque, después de cinco años, el estado de las muestras se habrá deteriorado y cada vez tendrán más limitaciones en cuanto a la calidad.*

Si hace falta que aparezca MÁS++++++ Titadyne...APARECERÁ...

...aunque sea en "B".


Extraigo dos respuestas:

_*Unos días después, el secretario judicial nos dice que tomemos nota de que, en la noche anterior, había habido un apagón en las instalaciones y la cámara había dejado de grabar. Uno es bueno y piensa que son cosas que pasan. Lo malo es cuando empiezas a atar cabos de cosas extrañas. Ya es raro que no hubiera un sistema para reiniciar el suministro eléctrico en la sede central de la Policía, pero es que empiezan a aparecer trazas de DNT en muestras de Goma 2 ECO. Y lo encontramos ahora, qué casualidad, después de no descubrirse en 2004, después de aparecer en los focos y después de un apagón...


Vamos a ser prácticos. Reanalizar las muestras está sometido a la incertidumbre de una cadena de custodia que ha dejado bastante que desear cuando los Tedax lavan las muestras, cuando misteriosamente se apaga la luz, cuando aparecen sin saber cómo trazas de DNT y nitroglicerina en muestras que ya se habían analizado... [size=+2]Yo ya no sé qué puede aparecer en lo que quedó allí. Analíticamente tampoco creo que tenga gran valor, porque, después de cinco años, el estado de las muestras se habrá deteriorado y cada vez tendrán más limitaciones en cuanto a la calidad[/size]*_


La entrevista entera...

Entrevista: Antonio Iglesias, qumico, perito en el juicio del 11-M. "Apareci el retrato robot del Titadyn"


----------



## Tarúguez (21 Ene 2012)

Pinchad donde pone Ver parte 1: 13minutos. En realidad son las dos horas de programa. El trozo en cuestión está entre la 1:07:30 y la 1:13:30. 

Dando cana - Programa Completo en Intereconomía TV 20-01-2012 | Intereconomía | 693612


----------



## Tarúguez (21 Ene 2012)

*
El Gobierno del 
PSOE escondió 
un vagón del 11-M*

Portada de mañana-hoy ya- de La Gaceta.

http://www.intereconomia.com/sites/default/files/portadas/201201/lagaceta_portada_20120121.pdf


¡¡Cáchissss!!, con el mes y pico que tardó en traspasarle el poder al psoe...

...¡¡cáchisssss!!, y al pp se l´olvidó que lo habían guardado ellos y no lo reclamaron para exculparlos de todísima culpa en la ocultación de que habían sido los chicos de la capucha.


Hay que joderse.


:vomito: :vomito: :vomito:


----------



## Nut (21 Ene 2012)

Lo he puesto en el hilo de conspiraciones.
Según publica el mundo.(Sólo he podido ver el titular porque es la sección de pago).A las 24h ya tenía uno de los directivos de RENFE el encargado del mantenimiento integral orden JUDICIAL de destrucción de los trenes!!

Concretamente señala al juez del Olmo, el instructor.Ayer en las declaraciones a la juez C.Cillán.

Necesitamos a alguien que este suscrito para ampliar esta bombazo.

Lo de intereconomía es la tinta de calamar apestosa....


----------



## Nut (21 Ene 2012)

Un directivo de Renfe pidi retirar los trenes el 11-M a las 11 de la maana - Libertad Digital


----------



## Mr.Bin (21 Ene 2012)

Se que suena a caradurismo del güeno pero podrían hacer una recopilación de ideas hasta el momento. Gracias y muchos "zancs" para el que se lo curre.


----------



## M. Priede (21 Ene 2012)

Mr.Bin dijo:


> Se que suena a caradurismo del güeno pero podrían hacer una recopilación de ideas hasta el momento. Gracias y muchos "zancs" para el que se lo curre.



Yo sé de media docena de ellos que son auténticos cracks. Pero no hay manera de traerlos a la Burbuja.


----------



## M. Priede (21 Ene 2012)

_Ten en cuenta dos cosas:

1) Aznar se retiraba ya, era Rajoy el candidato._

Pero el PP quedaba, y por tanto continuaba eso que Vázquez Montalbán definió como "la aznaridad". De hecho, hasta 2008, ese fue el espíritu del PP. Luego vino el viaje a México y el cambio estratégico de Rajoy.

_2) Lo habitual es que, tras un atentado terrorista, el partido en el poder obtenga más votos. Ocurre en todo el mundo, la gente confía más en la política y se moviliza para mostrar su apoyo al Gobierno. De hecho, las primeras encuestas hechas tras las elecciones daban máximos históricos de confianza en la política.

Los sectores conservadores siempre han utilizado este argumento para criticar al electorado después del 14 de marzo de 2004. Porque aquel día fue una excepción a la norma. En el foro he mencionado en varias ocasiones, y muchos están de acuerdo conmigo, que la causa del vuelco no fue el propio atentado sino la actitud del gobierno del PP. Si después de los atentados hubieran comparecido para decir: "El terrorismo islamista es la mayor amenaza y debemos seguir combatiéndola", igual el efecto en el electorado habría sido distinto.

Pero no, con declaraciones como "los etarras se tienen que comer este marrón y el que piense lo contrario es un miserable", provocaron la reacción de millones de electores que fueron a darles una soberana patada en el culo al PP. Por esto las elecciones de 2004 sentaron un precedente a nivel mundial. La primera vez que, tras un atentado terrorista, el gobierno en el poder sale escaldado de unas elecciones._

No, ni hablar. Desde un segundo después del atentado todo el mundo se hizo la misma pregunta y dedujo lo mismo: si son islamistas pierde el PP. No olvidemos que más del 70% de los españoles se opuso a la guerra de Irak. Las movilizaciones previas al atentado fueron de órdago.

Quienes hicieron el atentado sabían bien lo que hacían, por eso la táctica corrió a cargo de los servicios secretos españoles, ahí está Dezcallar asegurándole al gobierno del PP, una y otra vez, que era ETA, incluso a Ana Palacio horas antes de que compareciera en la ONU, que menudo papelón hizo. Después Dezcallar fue premiado por todos, por el gobierno entrante y por Estados Unidos.


----------



## M. Priede (21 Ene 2012)

Ahí los tenéis. Napoleón reconoció su error al pensar que el pueblo español estaba tan corrompido y decadente como su clase política. Se adelantó dos siglos; hoy acertaría de lleno. Miradlos bien. Hasta Sarkozy (y eso que es el homenajeado) les rehúye. Sí, Sarkozy, el que era ministro de Interior cuando el 11-m. Sarkozy, sí, el mismo que en el quinto aniversario del 11-m ratifica el pacto con Estados Unidos y Gran Bretaña:

Sarkozy confirma el ingreso de Francia al mando integrado de la OTAN · ELPAÍS.com

Ahí tenéis a nuestra casta política, de la que un francés se ríe y hasta se avergüenza, no vaya a ser que en el futuro salgan trapos sucios a la luz y él aparezca en la posteridad tan impostor como los nuestros

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...r-y-gonzalez-16-01-2012-video-de-youtube.html


----------



## ralph (21 Ene 2012)

Mucho me temo que como intenten colocar ahora una segunda versión Tytadine-ETA la gente les va a recibir con una patada en el culo. Que ETA pudo estar nadie lo duda, que ETA son, como Al Qaeda, unos "mandaos", tampoco. Como dice LdP ahora la duda está en saber si fue un autoatentado, o si fue de "inspiración" exterior.


----------



## CONSPIRADO (21 Ene 2012)

El vagón no era de los de El Pozo, como se dijo al principio, sino de los de Téllez. Además no es uno de los que explotaron. Ignoro si tendrá restos de explosivo de vagones contiguos y mas aún con el tiempo transcurrido. En cualquier caso, al no existir cadena de custodia, nadie puede garantizar que lo que aparezca allí no haya sido puesto posteriormente.
A mi todo esto no me parece mas que un encaminamiento orquestado. No sabemos hacia donde, pero nos lo podemos imaginar y, además, pronto nos lo dirán.
Apuesto porque nos digan que fue "titadyne con cordón detonante" (je, je,) y nos vendan lo de una ETA mala y otra "buena" con la que negociar y tal.
Lo único bueno que tiene que oficialmente se carguen la M.O.1, es que suelten a los inocentes encarcelados y que la opinión pública, que mayoritariamente ha creído a pies juntillas lo de los moritos, Iraq y tal, viendo como les engañaron, empiecen a dudar de todo. Por lo menos dejarán de llamarnos locos y conspiranóicos.
Que ya es.


----------



## sisebuto (22 Ene 2012)

Rodrigo Gavilán nos explica la transcendencia del hallazgo de 011R.

<object width="400" height="300"><param name="movie" value="http://player.longtailvideo.com/player5.3.swf?file=http://www.intereconomia.com/sites/default/files/videos/gavilan11m_flv.flv&image=http://www.intereconomia.com/sites/default/files/imagecache/videoplayer324x400/sites/default/files/vagon_11-m.jpg&skin=http://www.longtailvideo.com/files/skins/xero/5/xero.zip"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://player.longtailvideo.com/player5.3.swf?file=http://www.intereconomia.com/sites/default/files/videos/gavilan11m_flv.flv&image=http://www.intereconomia.com/sites/default/files/imagecache/videoplayer324x400/sites/default/files/vagon_11-m.jpg&skin=http://www.longtailvideo.com/files/skins/xero/5/xero.zip" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="400" height="300" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## M. Priede (22 Ene 2012)

sisebuto dijo:


> Rodrigo Gavilán nos explica la transcendencia del hallazgo de 011R.
> 
> <object width="400" height="300"><param name="movie" value="http://player.longtailvideo.com/player5.3.swf?file=http://www.intereconomia.com/sites/default/files/videos/gavilan11m_flv.flv&image=http://www.intereconomia.com/sites/default/files/imagecache/videoplayer324x400/sites/default/files/vagon_11-m.jpg&skin=http://www.longtailvideo.com/files/skins/xero/5/xero.zip"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://player.longtailvideo.com/player5.3.swf?file=http://www.intereconomia.com/sites/default/files/videos/gavilan11m_flv.flv&image=http://www.intereconomia.com/sites/default/files/imagecache/videoplayer324x400/sites/default/files/vagon_11-m.jpg&skin=http://www.longtailvideo.com/files/skins/xero/5/xero.zip" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="400" height="300" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>



En ese vagón aparecerá lo que quieran que aparezca. Luis del Pino:

_Si Renfe ha sido capaz de conservar ocho años en un hangar uno de los vagones donde no estalló ninguna bomba, ¿por qué no pudo hacer lo mismo con esos otros vagones, los vagones explosionados, que tenían una importancia crucial para el esclarecimiento de la mayor masacre de nuestra Historia?_

El valor de la chatarra del 11-M - Los enigmas del 11M - Luis del Pino


----------



## CONSPIRADO (22 Ene 2012)

Un notario, persona digna de toda mi confianza, me contó hace poco que, al menos uno de los vagones se encuentra en la finca albaceteña de un preboste muy importante.

Slds.


----------



## sisebuto (22 Ene 2012)

Vagones escondidos por Rubalcaba y alusiones a la titadyn... Nada que se salga del guion y reparto de estos 8 años: las cloacas del Psoe aliadas con ETA y un cándido PP traicionado por policías traidores a sueldo de Ferraz, los que engañaron a Aznar con la cinta coránica y los hindúes de Alqaeda.


----------



## CONSPIRADO (22 Ene 2012)

sisebuto dijo:


> Vagones escondidos por Rubalcaba y alusiones a la titadyn... Nada que se salga del guion y reparto de estos 8 años: las cloacas del Psoe aliadas con ETA y un cándido PP traicionado por policías traidores a sueldo de Ferraz, los que engañaron a Aznar con la cinta coránica y los hindúes de Alqaeda.



¡Ojalá que todo fuese tan sencillo, Sisebuto!

Slds.


----------



## M. Priede (22 Ene 2012)

sisebuto dijo:


> Vagones escondidos por Rubalcaba y alusiones a la titadyn... Nada que se salga del guion y reparto de estos 8 años: las cloacas del Psoe aliadas con ETA y un cándido PP traicionado por policías traidores a sueldo de Ferraz, los que engañaron a Aznar con la cinta coránica y los hindúes de Alqaeda.



No creo que el PSOE se deje. Hablarán de ETA, eso sí. Y no harán nada, claro. Continuarán la negociación. Pero la masa borreguil de la derecha no tiene nada que envidiar a la de izquierda. A cual más necia.


----------



## Marxista Fashionista (22 Ene 2012)

Las supuestas "novedades" publicadas por La Gaceta a lo largo de estos últimos meses hacen que hasta la información más politizada sobre el 11-M ofrecida por LibertadDigital parezca un modelo de imparcialidad. Está claro que El Mundo y Libertad Digital cuidan algo más sus fuentes pero Intereconomía o está siendo víctima de intoxicadores (p. ej. cuando publicaron la noticia del TEDAX que afirmaba que Rubalcaba se había reunido con los servicios secretos de Marruecos y Bulgaria (!) meses antes del 11-M para planear los atentados) o realmente les interesa intoxicar a ellos mismos. Teniendo en cuenta qué clase de gente lee ese "periódico" no es muy de extrañar.


----------



## Burbruxista (23 Ene 2012)

Me he leído las 15 páginas y evidentemente no salgo de mi asombro. Si las cosas hubiesen sucedido según la hipótesis que conjeturan ustedes, entonces habría motivos más que fundados para dar un giro de 180 grados a la política exterior -con estos amigos para qué nos harían falta enemigos-, siempre que además de la hipótesis se cumpliera que a nuestros dirigentes les quedara un mínimo de dignidad. Si las cosas fueran como ustedes postulan, y si alguna vez alguien nos tuvo respeto, desde luego ya no quedará nada.

Puede ser mucho pedir, pero me gustaría saber su opinión sobre la instalación del escudo antimisiles en España, que resulta cuando menos chocante si nos atenemos a las circunstancias de su aprobación; si es una pieza que encaje en ese rompecabezas (según su hipótesis los servicios "recibidos" no serían precisamente de la naturaleza de los que hay que pagar); si es que tenemos una cuenta pendiente de saldar, de dónde procede, que servicios recibidos o por recibir (¿privados?,¿de supervivencia financiera?) estaríamos pagando.
Disculpen la cuestión, pero es que me trae loco esa instalación, que tal y como están las cosas es un movimiento muy delicado en cuanto a política exterior se refiere y está deslizado de rondón de cara a la opinión pública del país, sin gran seguimiento por los medios.
Gracias


----------



## M. Priede (23 Ene 2012)

Burbruxista dijo:


> Me he leído las 15 páginas y evidentemente no salgo de mi asombro. Si las cosas hubiesen sucedido según la hipótesis que conjeturan ustedes, entonces habría motivos más que fundados para dar un giro de 180 grados a la política exterior -con estos amigos para qué nos harían falta enemigos-, siempre que además de la hipótesis se cumpliera que a nuestros dirigentes les quedara un mínimo de dignidad. Si las cosas fueran como ustedes postulan, y si alguna vez alguien nos tuvo respeto, desde luego ya no quedará nada.
> 
> Puede ser mucho pedir, pero me gustaría saber su opinión sobre la instalación del escudo antimisiles en España, que resulta cuando menos chocante si nos atenemos a las circunstancias de su aprobación; si es una pieza que encaje en ese rompecabezas (según su hipótesis los servicios "recibidos" no serían precisamente de la naturaleza de los que hay que pagar); si es que tenemos una cuenta pendiente de saldar, de dónde procede, que servicios recibidos o por recibir (¿privados?,¿de supervivencia financiera?) estaríamos pagando.
> Disculpen la cuestión, pero es que me trae loco esa instalación, que tal y como están las cosas es un movimiento muy delicado en cuanto a política exterior se refiere y está deslizado de rondón de cara a la opinión pública del país, sin gran seguimiento por los medios.
> Gracias



Ese escudo (como la negociación con ETA y tantas otras cosas) se hizo gracias a Zapatero y con el visto bueno del PP.

A usted le pasa lo que a mí al principio, hace unos años, que no era capaz de admitir que vive en un país que no es nada; que carece por completo de soberanía. Por eso mismo tenemos un escudo antimisiles contra Rusia, como si fuéramos Rumanía, Polonia o Turquía. Y con toda seguridad almacenamos armas nucleares (recuerde lo de Palomares) sin que nadie lo diga.

Solo tienen que decirnos: "queremos que ustedes faciliten esto", y nadie se atreve a decirles que no. Nos metieron en la OTAN sin opción posible (o sí, o sí), nos obligaron a destruir la industria estatal al entrar en la UE, a pesar de que franceses y alemanes seguían subvencionando a sus empresas. Y así tantas y tantas cosas. 

Lo que le pasa a usted es lo que me pasó a mí: "no es posible", me decía una y otra vez. Me costó aceptar que los Estados Unidos estuvieran detrás, pensaba al principio que era cosa de Francia y Marruecos. El tiempo me demostró que no era así, sobre todo tras ver cómo Francia ingresaba en la OTAN y se hacía el anuncio (para sellarlo con descaro, comprometiéndose a fondo) en el quinto aniversaro de la matanza.

Mire, esto enviaba ayer a través de mi correo-e:

*******Ahí tienen ustedes a nuestra casta política, de la que un francés se ríe y hasta se avergüenza, no vaya a ser que en el futuro salgan trapos sucios a la luz y él aparezca en la posteridad tan impostor como los nuestros:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/5650049-post136.html


----------



## CONSPIRADO (24 Ene 2012)

LAS CLOACAS SIEMPRE ESTUVIERON AHÍ

Para entender bien lo que fue el 11-M hay que tener en cuenta lo que ha sido siempre la ETA: una criatura manipulada, teledirigida y financiada por los servicios secretos nuestros, useños y gabachos.
Os voy a copypegar la famosa retahila de crímenes terroristas sin esclarecer, recopilada por el gran 1132 CPCF:

"curropeo

...con retraso, sé que lo pediste hace mucho tiempo
y sin ánimo de ser exhaustivo, por ahora, no están todos los que son...
pero seguramente entre todos se podrá terminar de editar este listado de:

"Clásicos Nacionales Inolvidables"

Jacobo Cano
Carrero Blanco
Calle del Correo
Fernando Herrero Tejedor, fiscal general, accidente
Claudio Ramos Tejedor
los sucesos de Vitoria
Monseñor Cantero Cuadrado, se recuperó de un infarto y se retiró
Alejandro Rodríguez de Valcárcel, infarto
Atocha, 55
aeropuerto de Gando, Gran Canaria, bomba del MPAIAC
Montejurra
El Papus, paquete-bomba
Operación Galaxia
Hotel Corona de Aragón
el 23 F
el aceite de colza, “desnaturalizado”
atentado del Monte Oiz
"El Descanso"
Crímenes del Gal
Alfonso de Borbón, “accidente esquiando”
Gilles Boulouque, ”suicidio”, juez, llevaba los sumarios contra ETA, en Francia
Publio Cordón, desaparición de por el "Grapo"
las niñas de Alcasser
Antonio Herreros, accidente
Aznar, atentado coche-bomba
Jesús García García, policía que reabrió el «caso Lasa y Zabala»
crímenes relacionados con los "informes Navajas y Veritas"
encaminamientos pre 11 M (Baqueira, Cañaveras, Chamartín)
Perejil
Casablanca
José Antonio Bernal Gómez, CNI asesinado en Irak
7 agentes del CNI, asesinados en Irak
Gonzalo Pérez García, GC asesinado en Irak, investigaba el asesinato de J A Bernal Gómez
el 11-M
Lorena, esposa de Lavandera
3-A Leganés, Francisco Javier Torrontera Gadea
Edificio Windsor, incendiado
Mustafá Zanibar, ahorcado, celebró en la cárcel con etarras la 11-M atanza
Abdulkarim al Mejjati, muerto por fuerzas de seguridad saudíes, Casablanca y 11-M
Florencio Parra, tiro en la nuca, vigilante del incendiado edificio Hacienda Foral de Guipúzcoa
Manuel Ignacio Apaolaza, disparo en el pecho, vigilante edificio incendiado, Hacienda Foral G.
Hichman Mandari, disparo, hermano de padre del rey Mohamed VI, sabía mucho sobre el 11-M
intento fallido 2x1, Esperanza-Mariano, helicóptero Móstoles
Telesforo Rubio, chivatazo a ETA, Joseba Elosua, diligencias en el cajón de Garzón
Luis Hernandez Bustamente, detective, torturado y asesinado, estuvo en Ifema durante el 11-M
Garzón El Faisán
Aníbal Machín, extraña muerte. Hombre de los maletines de Vera
Lluis María Xirinacs, ¿Suicidio? Sacerdote, defensor de los Países Catalanes
Gerardo Turiel, abogado de Emilio Suárez Trashorras en el juicio 11-M
Bermúdez “Caminito de Jerez”
Isaías Carrasco, asesinado por “ETA”, dos días antes de las elecciones generales marzo/2008
extraña muerte del magistrado Roberto García-Calvo… ¿La autopsia?
No hay 2 sin 3, Esperanza, atentado en Bombay
Bermejo y los “cazadores”


Desde antes del 11-M todo es 11-M "

Slds.


----------



## CONSPIRADO (25 Ene 2012)

la cronología que trajo peonxrey:

3 días de marzo: Cronología del silencio

Slds.


----------



## CONSPIRADO (26 Ene 2012)

*De la Morena y su Goma 2 ECO.*
*por Olasarep*

El golpista De la Morena –del que todos los peperos hablan maravillas- tiene mucho interés en ocultar esa reunión con la Tedaxa, en la que dieron el cambiazo del explosivo que estalló en los trenes por la Goma 2 Eco. 

Según su relato, por el horario es imposible que se produjera. Cuenta que sobre las 15:30, estando en la cafetería de Canillas, le avisa Díaz Pintado que ha aparecido la Kangoo –este lo niega-, se traslada con el jefe de la UCII –lo oculta en la comisión- a ver la Kangoo. De ahí sale con la casete a que se la traduzcan – a las 16:30 o a las 17:00-, y seguido se va a la reunión de las 18:00 con Acebes en el ministerio, que dice había sido convocada previamente, llegando tarde, sobre las 18:20. Por el horario, imposible que se reuniera con la Tedaxa. Además en la comisión dice que cuando está con la Kangoo no se entera del culote de dinamita, en el juicio reconoce que sí. Y asegura que se enteró de que había Goma 2 ECO en la tarde-noche. 

1. Aviso de la Kangoo y su inspección.

“ a mí me llama a las 15:30, porque estoy tomando algo en la cafetería de Canillas con otro compañero, el subdirector operativo [Díaz Pintado] para decirme que están inspeccionando una furgoneta… y en 15 ó 20 minutos estoy allí. Yo creo que ha comenzado la inspección ocular pero estoy allí con ellos. Efectivamente, allí veo los detonadores y veo la cinta en árabe. El tema del culote y esas cosas, lógicamente, no lo aprecio." (Comisión) 

“Fue el subdirector operativo [Pintado]…estaba yo por los alrededores de la comisaría…del Complejo Policial de Canillas…y seria sobre las 3 y media…y antes de las 4 yo creo que estaba en el lugar de los hechos donde estaba la furgoneta, y cuando llegué, pues había gente de policía científica y creo que de TEDAX. Llegué acompañado del Jefe de la Unidad Central de Información Interior [Lorenzo Hernandez Gutierrez], la que lleva las investigaciones sobre ETA, porque estábamos tomando algo juntos, y una vez en el lugar de los hechos me informan de lo que han encontrado ya, concretamente, detonadores, un pequeño culotte de dinamita y, fundamentalmente, una cinta cassette.” (Juicio)

2. Examen de la casete con la que Aznar abrió la vía islamista-golpista.

"El paso siguiente es la cinta en árabe. Yo me traslado in situ con -creo que era- el segundo de la Comisaría General de Policía Científica [Larumbe], porque en aquel momento no contábamos con ningún traductor a las 16:30 o las 17:00 -no sé a qué hora acabaría- y nos acercamos a Policía científica….

Olabarría: "Tenemos datos de que a las 17:30 de ese mismo día estaba traducida la cinta." 

Morena: "¿A las 17: 30? Le digo yo que no. Es imposible. Imposible, porque a esa hora seguramente salgo yo de la Comisaría General de Policía Científica y está la cinta allí.” (Comisión)

3. Reunión con Acebes.

“Nos dijo que eran salmos habituales y creo que le pregunte si la cinta era específica, difícil de conseguir…a lo que me dijo que no, que era pues una cinta que podía encontrarse pues en cualquier tienda o mercadillo relacionada con esa gente. Con esa información pues me traslade a esa reunión.” (Comisión)

"De allí salgo a otra reunión en el Ministerio del Interior, en la que sí está el ministro, que era a las 18:00 y que ya estaba previamente convocada, pero llego un poco tarde, sobre las 18:15 ó 18:20. Lo que se hace allí es analizar -por lo menos yo- lo último que ha aparecido" (Comisión)

4. Se hace el despistado con la Goma 2 ECO de por la tarde.

"¿Cuándo se sabe que es ECO 2?" 

De la Morena: "No lo sé. En torno a esa tarde, entre la tarde y la noche de ese día, pero no lo sabría decir."

Rascón: "Luego, a las cinco de la tarde aparecen detonadores de fabricación española, cartuchos de dinamita fabricados en España y dice textualmente: indicios de Goma 2. ¿Conoce este dato?" 

De la Morena: "No en ese momento." 
(Comisión)

En la reunión: "Lo que dicen es que no lo pueden asegurar, que quién ha dicho que es Titadyne, que nadie asegura que es Titadyne y que es una dinamita, pero al menos yo no sé todavía que es ECO 2." (Comisión)

“"La secuencia de los análisis de la dinamita no me la sé, pero yo creo que le puedo sacar de dudas. Lo de las 5 de la tarde, desde luego no me lo sé. Que no era exactamente Titadyne o no se podía determinar el Titadyne a las 14, efectivamente sí....” (Comisión)

“MF: ¿No?…..¿ Que termino utilizan…dicen que es una dinamita sin mas…

JdlM: eso no lo recuerdo, pero eh…no lo recuerdo, porque yo no se si es una dinamita sin mas…si surge algo de Goma ECO, pero para mi, lo relevante es que no era Titadyne…. vamos, que me entero en ese momento que no era Titadyne.” (Juicio)

También es significativo que evite decir que estaba con Manzano en la cafetería cuando le avisan de la Kangoo. Mientras Manzano se empeña en recordar que estaba con él, y con el jefe de la UCII, Lorenzo Hernández.
Enviado por olasarep el día 28 de Julio de 2009 a las 02:22 (#87)
5.

En cambio, Manzano se empeña en el juicio en situar a De la Morena en la decisión sobre la Goma 2 ECO:

“yo estabaaaaa en la cafetería con el Comisario General de información y con el jefe de sección, con el jefe de sección de mi unidad y luego llegó el Comisario General de Información. Sí le puedo decir que me llamaron en torno a laaaaas 15 horas… llegó antes, llegaría antes de las 15 horas. (Juicio)

Entonces, cuando me llamó yo estaba con el Comisario General de Información, en este caso de Información, y dos comisarios, el jefe de la Unidad Central de Información Interior y un jefe de Brigada. Estamos ahí en la cafetería y a comunicarme eso yo se lo digo a él, lo informo, y nos fuimos todos hacia la sede de la Unidad donde estaba la furgoneta…. Cuando llegamos.. cuando llegamos allí a donde estaba la furgoneta , pues hemos mirado por encima , hemos preguntado donde estaban los detonadores, los que habían encontrado, lo relacionado con explosivos y me dijeron que estaba arriba en el grupo de investigación. Nos subimos aah, porque esta en la planta de arriba , subimos aah .. subimos hasta ahí hasta el laboratorio y estuvimos observando lo que se había encontrado , unos siete detonadores unos restos de rabiza y un trozo.. un trozo de cartucho de goma2 .. un extremo..ahi eeh estuvo preguntando el Comisario General de Información que si se podían identificar .. bueno, ahí los TEDAX dijeron que el resto de ... de .. del cartucho de Goma2 eeh procedía , osea correspondía con goma2eco”

Y es significativa la contradicción entre De la Morena y Díaz Pintado sobre la primera noticia de la Kangoo. De la Morena dice que a él le avisa Pintado, sobre las 15:30 en la cafetería. Por el contrario, Díaz Pintado dice que es De la Morena quien le avisa a él, sobre las 16:00 (en la nota informativa de la cronología de la Kangoo)

Cuadro Jaén, del que dependen los Tedax, no quiere tener participación en la aparición de la Goma 2 ECO en la tarde del 11-M, él está con los componentes genéricos de la dinamita:

“Yo recuerdo que estuve en una reunión a las 17:00 y me pregunta: ¿Se confirma lo de la dinamita? Y yo digo: Se confirma lo de la dinamita. (C.I.)”

Sin embargo, viene a decir en la comisión que sobre las 18:00 estaban ya los análisis de la Goma 2 Eco.

Y una llamadita de DLM, que se olvida de ella, al general Varela:

, “a las 17:55” (p. 80)......yo recibo una llamada del Comisario General de Información que me comunica que apareció la furgoneta de Alcalá (p. 65) .......me habla de la cinta (p. 80) ...... creo que simplemente de la cinta del Corán”. (p. 84)

¿Quiénes hacen falta operativamente para ocultar un simulacro de atentado?

El Comisario General de Información, el jefe de la UCII, el jefe de los Tedax (ante la ausencia del Comisario de Seguridad Ciudadana). Y los subordinados.

Los mismos que están en la conspiración de la Goma 2 ECO. ¿Qué ganaron por esta conspiración? ¿lo hizo De la Morena para cambiar la poderosa *** por la pedrea de jefe de seguridad de Iberia? ¿lo hizo Manzano para continuar de jefe de los Tedax? ¿alguien da un golpe de estado que triunfa para no ganar nada? Entonces lo harían por otra cosa, algo muy grave tendrían que ocultar.

Pista libre a la vía islamista de Aznar.

Lo normal es que la conspiración de la Goma 2 ECO tuviera lugar seguido del registro de la Kangoo, sobre las 16:00. Le ordenan a la Tedaxa que mande la muestra patrón a la Policía Científica. Lo lleva el Tedax 80.398. Lo analizan, y a las 19:00 tienen el resultado, según dice Escribano.

Pero, ¿quién puso la metenamina? ¿los de la conspiración de la Goma 2 ECO? ¿o se la colaron en la científica?

Enviado por olasarep el día 28 de Julio de 2009 a las 02:48 (#91)

Slds.


----------



## SARC_borrado (26 Ene 2012)

CONSPIRADO dijo:


> LAS CLOACAS SIEMPRE ESTUVIERON AHÍ
> 
> Para entender bien lo que fue el 11-M hay que tener en cuenta lo que ha sido siempre la ETA: una criatura manipulada, teledirigida y financiada por los servicios secretos nuestros, useños y gabachos.
> Os voy a copypegar la famosa retahila de crímenes terroristas sin esclarecer, recopilada por el gran 1132 CPCF:
> ...






Este listado es la cara _B_ de la falsidemocracia española.

_Clásicos nacionales inolvidables_ que marcan a fuego la reciente historia de este país mientras el interés de la borregada no pasa de jalear a un grupo de oligofrénicos persiguiendo un balón.


----------



## CONSPIRADO (27 Ene 2012)

MADRID, ESPAÑA, 11M2004

Estamos en Julio de 2009 en el momento de escribir estas líneas.

No sabemos aún quien planeo asesinar a tanta gente aquel día y cuanto mas tiempo pasa sin saberlo, mas en peligro está nuestra sociedad. Ya estamos tardando demasiado tiempo, pero seamos realistas… La verdad nunca se hará PUBLICA, si bien si que podemos aspirar a conocerla en líneas generales.

VERSIÓN OFICIAL 1.0

Todos sabemos cual es la Versión Oficial (VO) de los hechos. En líneas generales podemos decir que la VO consiste en que unos moritos cabreados por el apoyo de Aznar a la guerra de Irak, acompañados de unos pocos cristianos que les facilitaron a los primeros el explosivo, volaron los trenes… y como al PP no le interesaba que la gente lo supiera, mantuvieron mentirosamente la autoría Etarra. Los medios de comunicación hicieron su trabajo y denunciaron la mentira del gobierno… y como estamos en una democracia avanzada, el votante castigó electoralmente al gobierno mentiroso.

Esta versión la vamos a desechar directamente sin entrar mucho en detalle porque no hay por donde cogerla. No explica como fueron capaz de montar, trasladar y colocar los supuestos culpables las bombas. No se explica que casi todos los acusados fuesen colaboradores de la policía. El que ha seguido las investigaciones independientes sabe que la policía tuvo que colocar y manipular pruebas antes y despues. Leganes es un atentado contra la inteligencia. Y por no extederme mucho, choca el hecho de que se diferencia en el 11M dos tipos de asesino radical: los que son tan islamistas que se suicidan en Leganes antes de ser cogidos, y el resto… que no son lo suficientemente islamistas ni siquiera para declararse culpables en el juicio reivindicando “su causa” y “su gesta”.

No voy a perder mucho mas tiempo en la pantomima oficial.


VERSIÓN EXTRAOFICIAL 1.0

El votante del PSOE se queda con la VO, por supuesto… no vaya a ser que si lo reviso un poco me cree un conflicto de intereses, y su vecino del PP pueda tener parte de razón cuando le discute, que ZP fue llevado a la moncloa de una forma un poco extraña.

Pero claro. Ahí se queda todo el votante de la derecha, que si que le dedica algún tiempo a razonar lo sucedido… y ve claramente que la cosa no cuadra. ¿Porque ha perdido el PP las elecciones? Pues parece que las ha perdido por defender que habia sido ETA. Y por otro lado estoy viendo que lo que nos cuentan de los islamistas, no hay por donde cogerlo… ¡PUES HA SIDO ETA! Además Aznar dijo noseque de montañas desiertosas cercanas. Además no se sabe el explosivo y los medios dice que si fue TITADYN fue ETA y si fue la COSAESA2ECO fueron los MOROS. ¡Nos están ocultando el explosivo! ¡Ha sido ETA seguro!… ¡Coño….! Zapatero está negociando con ETA… ¿Que le debe el PSOE a la ETA? ¡Ha sido ETA seguro! La policia del PSOE ha tapado todo el rastro de ETA…

Esta es la VERSIÓN de la eterna SOSPECHA SOBRE ETA. Significa que nunca se sabrá la verdad pero los votantes del PP siempre dirán que… “seguro que ha sido la ETA” y aunque no se demostrará nunca… esa eterna sospecha hace que no se mire hacia donde hay que mirar.

VERSION EXTRAOFICIAL 2.0

Alguna gente muy espabilada y que se dedica a investigar la cosa del 11M, se dan cuenta de que no hay pruebas de que ETA haya participado. Sin embargo hay multitud de pruebas y evidencias de que los policias no solo eliminaron el posible rastro de ETA, sino que colocaron descaradamente un montón de pruebas falsas desde antes de que se cometieran los atentados en las que se sustenta con alfileres la VO. ¡Esto no puede ser cosa de ETA! Aqui por narices tienen que estar metida toda la cloaca socialista del ministerio de interior, colaborando en la organización y en la ejecución del atentado. Además, algunos incluso defienden (con acierto) que ETA no es lo que parece.

¡HAN SIDO LAS CLOACAS DEL ESTADO! ¿Pero eso que es? ¡Pues el GAL! ¡Las cloacas del PSOE! ¡Los espias corruptos! ¡Las tramas de interior que estaba cabreadas con Aznar y los han echado! Ammmmm

Los investigadores del 11M (los autenticos) descartan a ETA. Los pocos medios “de derechas” que siguen dando la matraca con el 11M, eliminan también a ETA de la ecuación. La gente que no se traga la VO del 11M se divide entre los que han eliminado definitivamente a ETA y los que dicen que seguramente han sido las cloacas del estado, pero que es probable que ETA haya participado de alguna forma.

Esta es la VERSIÓN de la eterna SOSPECHA SOBRE LAS CLOACAS DEL ESTADO. Significa que nunca se sabrá la verdad pero los votantes del PP siempre dirán que… “seguro que ha sido EL ENTRAMADO DE INTERIOR DE LOS GAL” y aunque no se demostrará nunca… esa eterna sospecha hace que no se mire hacia donde hay que mirar.

En realidad aún no hemos encontrado una versión que cuadre, que sea coherente. ¿Porque? Pues basicamente por la actitud del PP, entre otras cosas.

JOER CON EL PARTIDO POPULAR

Los atentados se gestaron estando el Partido Popular en el gobierno. Dicen que eso es así porque como son muy buenos, de buenos son tontos. Llegan al poder y no limpian las cloacas del estado. Les engañan, les ponen todas las pruebas ante sus narices, no son capaces de evitarlo antes, ni de reaccionar durante… Les llevan por donde quieren… ¡Pobres!

Jo. Pero es que lo del tipo de explosivo, primero una cosa y despues otra bien pudo valer unas elecciones. Yo hubiera cortado alguna cabeza en la policía. ¡Pobres! Es que son demasiado buenos…

¿Quien manda destruir los trenes? Cagonto… eso fue algún chatarrero del PSOE mientras no miraban los del PP.

Jope, es que lo del 11M tiene un pase… estarian despistaos siendo tan buenos y tontos… ¿pero Leganes? Despues del 11M y con el gobierno del PP todavía en funciones… alguien decide organizar una chapuza para cerrar en falso. ¿Les pilló desprevenidos también despues del 11M? Pues eso ya es que tiene delito…

Bueno, confiemos en los nuestros. Lo tienen jod.ido desde la oposición, pero a ver si les ayudamos a que se sepa la verdad. Pues no parece que se muevan mucho… No es ya que les ayudemos, sino a ver si son capaces de ayudarnos ellos un poco a que les ayudemos. Pues no… no hay forma… Esto huele a que se quiere pasar página. Si ejjj queeee… de buenos son tontos… Se mariacomplejan, se dejan llevar por Arriola, se moderan hacia el centro con Gallardón, deciden hacer una oposición de pefil bajo, y sobre todo no se quieren meter en lios… y por eso pues no se mueven mucho. Jo que cabreo…

Pero un momento. ¿El ABC no era de derechas? Se ve que ha sido infiltrado por el PSOE… Pero ¿la Razón no era de derechas? Ahhhh es que están muy liados con la cosa de la ETA, y el 11M no es importante. Pero bueno… ¿El Gallardón es tonto o es tonto? Pues no parece que quiere acallar a los que denuncian que no se hace nada por descubrir el 11M… Es que este chico siempre ha sido muy carca pero muy progre.

Confiemos en la justicia. ¡Bermudezzzzzzzz! A ver como te portas chico… que eres un Juez de los buenos y no pareces muy socialista. ¡Co.ño! ¡Menuda sentencia! Jo.der que palo… ¡Ni que fuera del PSOE! Pues revisando la sentencia parece que reparte mucho la jugada entre los dos partidos… esto huele a apaño entre los dos partidos. Vaya empeño del PP en pasar página… Mas que pasar página ya parece que se está implicando demasiado.

Enrique de Diego… ¿Pero este tio no defiende siempre al PP? Pues no veas la que le lió a los peones negros.

Largo ETC…

QUE VUELVA AZNAR

Esto son cosas de Rajoy. Hay que el tio… con lo bonachon que parecia y no se que narices le ha dado que está que no hay quien le aguante.

A Rajoy lo puso Aznar, pero le ha salido nefasto. Vaya disgusto que debe tener Aznar.

Por cierto Aznar 8 años y me voy. Eso es ser un buen demócrata. Pero pone a Rajoy a dedo… en fin… no se lo tengamos en cuenta. El caso es que puso a Rajoy para ser presidente. Todo indicaba que habría nuevo gobierno del PP. ¿Seguro que Aznar no sabia que en Marzo de 2004 no gobernaría el PP? Vale, no seamos mal pensados. Apostó por Rajoy (para ser presidente y lo lider de la oposición) y por lo que se ve se equivocó.

Aznar no está contento con Rajoy. ¿No lo habeis visto? ¡Le ha saludado friamente! Tan friamente que se notaba que le estaba diciendo… “Me has salido rana”. Es mas… en un discurso ha dicho no se que de los valores, y tal y tal… y la gente le ha aplaudido mucho… y parecia que iba por Rajoy. A ver si regresa este hombre de una vez… es mi idolo. Hasta esperanza Aguirre ha dicho noseque y Rajoy le ha tenido que decir que los liberales se vayan a la puñetera calle. ¡Madre mia! ¡Como está el Partido Popular! Hasta Mayor Oreja que es de los buenos, está cabreado con Rajoy. Pero Rajoy le necesita y Mayor Oreja hace un super esfuerzo por el bien del Partido. Tambien se han saludado friamente ante las camaras… juerrrrr ¡como están las cosas….! Mayor Oreja ¿Que sabes del 11M? ¿Yo? No sabo no contesto… yo he venido aqui a hablar de mi libro.

Lo de Rajoy ha sido cosa de extraterrestres que le abdujeron en Mexico… Lo tenemos claro en nuestra mente, pero a ver si alguien nos lo explica bien de una vez.

Aznar vuelve. No me cabe ninguna duda de que si hubieras estado de lider de la oposición, hubieras hecho oposición a Zapatero. ¿o tal vez si me cabe? No dudo que si vuelves a ser presidente serás implacable con todos los culpables del 11M… ¡hasta contigo mismo!

OTRAS CUESTIONES

¿Como es posible que todos los colores del parlamento tapen el 11M? Parece algo mas que pasar página. Parece que hay una implicación mas allá de la razonable si es por ”no meterse en lios”.

Si los dos grandes partidos están en el ajo, parece lógico deducir que toda la sociedad es facilmente controlable. Los partidos pueden manejar medios de comunicación, policia, justicia… Pero, ¿Como es posible que los dos partidos estén implicados al mismo nivel? ¿Acaso no es lo mas importante para un partido ganar las elecciones? ¡El PP perdió! ¿No parece lógico que todos los esfuerzos de ese partido deberian ir encaminados a desenmascarar los asesinos culpables de su derrota junto a los manipuladores delincuentes?

¿Los servicios de inteligencia extranjeros no saben nada de esto? Tal vez la gente piensa que no hablan por no entrometerse en las cosas de otra nación soberana. Bueno, puees de suponer que aunque no lo hagan público, al menos Bush le chivaría a Aznar… “Jose Mari… el 11M te la jugaron. Lo que ocurrió fue esto, esto y esto..” ¿Acaso no son amigos Bush y Aznar? Si EEUU no sabe lo que pasó el 11M, me hago monja. Si lo saben y no lo sabe Aznar, me hago monja igual. Si Aznar lo sabe, no es admisible que no hable. Tampoco es admisible “que no tenga prisa”. Y mucho menos es admisible que nos quedemos sin escucharle decir lo que pasó en la puñetera vida, que a estas alturas ya sabemos como funcionan las cosas, y esto es exactamente lo que va a ocurrir.

¿Israel? Pero bueno… si ZP es pro-palestino… ¿Acaso o saben lo que ocurrió? ¿Son igualmente prudentes y no lo denuncian por respeto a otra nación? Jo, ¡al menos e lo filtren a la prensa! Seguro que quien puso a ZP debe ser el enemigo de Israel… ¿o tal vez no?

¿Y SI HUBIERA GANADO EL PP?

Pues menudo lio tendriamos…

Por lo que se ve, a los autores no se les pasó ni por un momento por la cabeza el que ganara el PP. Si hubiera ganado el PP hubieran hecho todo lo posible por detener a los verdaderos culpables… ¿O tal vez no? Nunca lo sabremos.

Pero una cosa es clara. Dicen los entendidos, que ante un atentado de estas caracteristicas, el pueblo tiende a arropar al gobierno y le respalda en unas elecciones. ¿Imaginais que hubiera ganado el PP? ¿Imaginais un escenario en el que mucha gente es capaz de intuir que hay trola en el atentado y que el PP ha ganado? Para empezar los Peones Negros serian de izquierdas (solo esto ya es para reflexionar lo absurdo que es todo). Imaginais a los medios, a los sindicatos, a la izquierda entera montando el follón intentando esclarecer lo ocurrido. Ufffff…. no hubiera habido mas remedio que encontrar a los asesinos… ¿Acaso no barajaron esto ni siquiera como posibilidad los organizadores?

Pues creedme que me asusta solo la posibilidad de que los organizadores estén tan seguros de si mismos y sepan que los medios van a reaccionar de una determinada forma… y que la sociedad va a votar en un determinado sentido.

CONCLUSIONES

Desgraciadamente el 11M no es mas que otro episodio mas de todo lo que venimos tratando en este BLOG. Todo cuadra y no es que hayamos hecho un tremendo esfuerzo por buscar una teoría conspirativa global que cuadre con los hechos que estamos viviendo con el 11M, para despues cuadrarlo todo de forma tramposa. En este BLOG se tratan algunos asuntos que mucha gente viene defendiendo desde hace muchas décadas y los acontecimientos van dando la razón.

PARANOIAS INGENIOSAS

Basicamente se trata de que el verdadero poder del mundo no es político sino económico. Quien maneja el dinero lo maneja todo en el mundo, incluyendo la política. El objetivo de los que controlan la maquina de hacer dinero no es ganar mas dinero. Se está utilizando el dinero para desarrollar un plan para establecer a nivel global un tipo de sociedad que no voy a entrar en especular como será, pero lo que está claro es que si están matando a gente de forma indiscriminada… no pinta muy bien el futuro.

El 11M es esto

David Icke - Problema, Reacción, Solución - YouTube

FINAL

(Ruego me disculpen todos los que hayan tenido de dar a la rueda del ratón para no leerme. Yo he tardado un rato mas en escribir esto solo con la intención de molestar todo lo posible a ls lectores de este BLOG)

Saludos

*Enviado por NWO el 13 de Julio de 2009*


----------



## Tarúguez (27 Ene 2012)

Gran *CONSPIRADO*

...peloteos aparte, que ya nos conocemos.

Me alegro un güevo de que hayas puesto éste post, para que muchos o algunos participantes y usuarios de Burbuja, se den cuenta del verdadero espíritu de los...








Aún hay muchas personas que los asimilan con fachas y peperos.


Por encima del pp y del psoe, está la búsqueda de la Verdad, y debería estar La Justicia.


Abrazacos.


A M. Priede y a Fermintx, y si hay por aquí algún nuevo agregado también.


-zangarri-


----------



## CONSPIRADO (28 Ene 2012)

Hola gran Zangarri, je, je.
Gracias por tu mensaje y preciosa la foto de los peones.
Iré colgando aquí, mientras no haya otros posts que contestar, algunos posts de mi archivo, para que la gente que lee por aquí pueda conocerlos.
Hoy pondré uno mío.

"_Amarna #1714
Pelanpe #1717
Gandalf #1719 y 1727
Yumi #1748

y UTECO y otros compañeros sorprendidos por lo que digo y reticentes a creerlo.

Aznar fue el mejor presidente de gobierno que ha tenido España en su desventurada historia.
Supo enseguida lo que es la ETA: un árbol abonado y teledirigido por las cloacas nuestras , gabachas y useñas.
Se propuso acabar con esto.
Pensó que, quitándole todo apoyo cloaquero y económico, podría acabar con la ETA visible, la que conocíamos. Y que las cloacas aceptarían mansamente, a cambio de que se borrase todo rastro sobre su intervención en la creación y mantenimiento de la ETA.
Cuando ganó por mayoría creyó que había llegado el momento y que tenía suficiente poder para desmontar el tinglado.
Los cloaqueros se vieron entre la espada y la pared, pero simulaban obedecerle.
Durante un tiempo la ETA se quedó sin cobertura cloaquera y fue de mal en peor, hasta llegar a un punto de debilidad extrema.
Entonces, ante un Aznar endiosado, tras la boda de su hija, le vendieron la moto.
Las encuestas andaban algo flojas tras los follones de la huelga con decretacito reenvainado, lo de Iraq, lo del Yak y lo del Prestige.
Le ofrecieron acabar espectacularmente con la ETA justo antes de las elecciones.
La idea era pillar a toda la cúpula y a casi todos los pistoleros operativos poco antes de las elecciones.
Se trataría de que todo lo que quedaba de la ETA, asociada a unos moritos cloaqueros de ocasión, se implicase en una macrooperación en unos trenes y pillarlos in flagranti, pero sin muertos.
Para eso se prepararon los simulacros previos de Chamartín y Cañaveras, para ir preparando a la opinión pública.

Pero el plan de las cloacas, infiltradísimas por Francia, era muy distinto y ya lo tenían agarrado por los webos con pruebas de ambos simulacros y de que Aznar estaba al tanto. Y, lo peor de todo, los etarras también tenían las pruebas de eso, filtradas por sus controladores cloaqueros.
No le perdonaban que les dejase sin su medio de vida. A ellos, a Francia, a Marruecos, a Guinea Ecuatorial, al Prisoe y a todos los nazionanismos, que se habían juramentado en Perpignan.
El hombre aun confiaba, creía que todo iba bien, hasta que al amanecer del 11 de Marzo de 2004, no necesitó preguntarle a nadie lo que había sucedido.
Durante unas horas dijo que había sido la ETA, hasta que alguienes le pusieron encima de la mesa el pastel: O sales diciendo que ha sido Al Quaeda, o ahora mismito se entera todo Dios de que estabas preparando un atajito y se te ha ido de las manos. Estás perdido. Pero si dices que ha sido Al Quaeda, todavía puedes ganar por la lógica reacción popular de valentía y patriotismo.

Aznar tragó. Mandó a Acebes que preparase con urgencia todo lo de Al Qaeda, de ahí las chapuzas. Y apareció la cinta y pillaron a los indios.

Entonces el Prisoe, informado de todo desde la misma mañana del 11-M, puso en marcha la infernal máquina de la demagogia que le llevó a la victoria el día 14.

Con el poder perdido, desde el Psoe le ofrecieron silencio a cambio de rematar la faena o, caso contrario, destruir al PP para los restos.
El hombre, ya con el culo bien abierto, se dejó encular a fondo, rematando la faena, Leganés incluido.
Cuando el traspaso de poderes, "ya estaba todo solucionado".

EL RESTO LO CONOCEMOS O ES FÁCILMENTE IMAGINABLE.

Yo, al principio, pensaba como vosotros. Es la actitud del PP en los últimos cinco aciagos años lo que me hizo ver las cosas así.
Y, cada paso que damos, cada cosa que vamos descubriendo, me van reafirmando cada día mas en mi teoría.

Sl2P 

[1767] Enviado por curro el 30/07/2009 a las 17:40:04_"

Slds


----------



## CONSPIRADO (29 Ene 2012)

_"UTECO y Gandalf,

hay que ponerse en el pellejo de Aznar.
El tipo quería salir por la puerta grande con razón.
Enseguida debió darse cuenta de que Mariano no pirulaba. En tres meses había perdido ocho puntos en intención de voto.
Había que ayudarle con un golpe de efecto.
El tío pensaba pillar a un puñao de "históricos" y donceles entre España y Francia.
Estoy seguro de que en sus cálculos no entraba derramar una sola gota de sangre.
Y se puso en las manos de los cloaqueros profesionales.

El sabía bien lo que era la ETA, pero pretendía desactivar en silencio la parte cloaquera, sin que los españoles nos enterásemos de haber estado treinta años en manos de la mafia cloaquera. Pensó que los tenía a su merced guardando la información y pasando página.

Esto era lo mas importante, porque sin las cloacas y dando caña, la ETA aparente y la mano de obra descerebrada duraría dos días.

Una vez acontecida la infamia, quedó totalmente atrapado en la red de los golpistas.
¿Como iba a contar qué es la ETA?
¿Como iba a contar que se inventó lo de Cañaveras y lo de Chamartín?
¿Como iba a contar que planificó un simulacro en los trenes?
¿Como iba a contar que sus perdices nos hicieron esa infamia?

Y EMHO, visto lo visto, tenía que haber cantado, pero el sujeto pensó que España no soportaría saber la verdad sobre ETA.
También pensaría que era bueno para España salvar al PP.

Si lo que digo no es así, ¿por qué callan cuando les acusan de mentir?, ¿Por qué no quieren saber nada del 11-M?, ¿Por qué nos colaron la M.O.?, ¿Por qué desguazaron los trenes y llenaron el sumario de mentiras?, ¿Por qué han echado a Fede y a César?, ¿por qué, ahora que ha salido lo del Tytadine, no están dándole caña a zETA todo el día?

Sl2P"_ 

[1799] Enviado por curro el 30/07/2009 a las 21:04:06

Slds.


----------



## Nut (29 Ene 2012)

Sí pero no!

Miren seguimos cayendo el la "creencia" de que el P€P€ no forma parte del sistema, del régimen....Cuando es una parte esencial de el.Y por supuesto ha contribuido y mucho ha crearlo.

Que evidencias mas tenemos que las condecoraciones, las alabanzas en la lucha antierrorista, el intento de cambiazo con el tren escondido, etc,etc...

Y seguimos creyendo que Aznar era un se benéfico que la circunstancias lo corrompieron.Que quería acabar con la ETA???(Pensamiento mágico total basado en la fe)...Pero si estuvo negociando con ellos!!

Acercando presos y excarcelando etarras!!

Y luego esta lo del "raro" atentado.Un año antes de unas elecciones que ganó por la mínima.Tras las cuales hizo el mayor trasvase de competencias a las CCAA hasta la fecha conocida.

Por no decir que con él empezó la inmigración masiva y la 2º alza explosiva de la megaburbuja inmobiliaria que ha sido la causa del descoyuntamiento de la economía del reino.....

Además de meternos,Oh casualidad, en el euro!!Sí cuando TODOS los analista a los que consultó le dijeron que mejor no.

Por cierto.Ambas cosas....Que bien le han ido a los Neocarolingios para convertirnos de facto en una colonia europea.Que casualidad verdad.(los trileros del P$O€ se limitaron a seguir con el montaje, hasta que los europeos mandaron parar)

A ver yo entiendo que algunos necesiten aún creer en algo.Que tengan aún esperanza.Buenos -malos, etc...

*Pero para entender lo primero que hay que hacer es "perder toda esperanza".*

No se puede jugar a ser León siendo ratón.....Y menos cuando juegas con la vida de los demás.

Aquí todos son unos canallas asesinos!


----------



## CONSPIRADO (29 Ene 2012)

Nut dijo:


> Sí pero no!
> 
> Miren seguimos cayendo el la "creencia" de que el P€P€ no forma parte del sistema, del régimen....Cuando es una parte esencial de el.Y por supuesto ha contribuido y mucho ha crearlo.
> 
> ...




No cabe duda de que Aznar formaba parte del sistema, pero, dentro de sus posibilidades, quiso modificar las cosas saliéndose de los "pactos de familia" de 200 años de subordinación a los intereses gabachos.
A su modo, intentó ser un "outsider", pero no le dejaron.

Slds.


----------



## M. Priede (29 Ene 2012)

Nut dijo:


> Sí pero no!
> 
> Miren seguimos cayendo el la "creencia" de que el P€P€ no forma parte del sistema, del régimen....Cuando es una parte esencial de el.Y por supuesto ha contribuido y mucho ha crearlo.
> 
> ...



Coincido con usted en todo lo que dice. Y creo que Conspirado también.

En cuanto a lo de la esperanza, yo sigo el lema de Gabriel Albiac, y creo que era romano: "sin miedo ni esperanza". Es la mejor manera de entender, de no atarse a prejuicios. Y sobre todo comporta un valor ético: las cosas hay que hacerlas porque hay que hacerlas, al margen de que nos reporten ganancias del tipo que sean, incluso morales. 

Si algo me molesta de los abertzales que paran por aquí no es que busquen la independencia, sino la mentira como arma, que conlleva la insolencia y la chulería, cuando no el crimen.


----------



## Nut (29 Ene 2012)

M. Priede dijo:


> Si algo me molesta de los abertzales que paran por aquí no es que busquen la independencia, sino la mentira como arma, que conlleva la insolencia y la chulería, cuando no el crimen.



Por supuesto que si.Y que justifiquen matar.... NUNCA!

Lo de la chulería y demás.....De verdad que quieren la independencia?Le digo una cosa.Ni de coña!Quieren privilegios.Conservarlos.

Además de que sienten protegidos y hay mucho racismo en sus posturas.Y yo con un racista es que ni me molesto en contestar ni escuchar.

Sl2


----------



## M. Priede (29 Ene 2012)

Nut dijo:


> Por supuesto que si.Y que justifiquen matar.... NUNCA!
> 
> Lo de la chulería y demás.....De verdad que quieren la independencia?Le digo una cosa.Ni de coña!Quieren privilegios.Conservarlos.
> 
> ...



Para esta gente los racistas somos los demás por discutirles sus creencias, no ellos, por más que callen ante sujetos como Sabino Arana y los cientos de miles de vascos que lo tienen idolatrado. No hay más que ver sale el racismo latente. Mira al mamarracho de antes diciéndome que soy zíngaro y moro, como si a mí me molestara tal cosa. O el del otro día, llamándonos muertos de hambre.

Creo que hacen bien en la Burbuja no baneándolos para que todo el mundo vea lo que son.

Al sentirse víctimas consideran que a cualquiera que les diga 'no' ya se le puede llamar de todo.

Y estoy de acuerdo: estos nos necesitan para afirmarse; de no ser así no se sentirían nada. La culpa es de un país como el nuestro, débil, y que no los sabe poner en su sitio, porque es preferible la independencia que el chuleo constante al que nos someten. No contribuyen al gasto del Estado y nos sangran todo lo que pueden. Mire esto:

Vozpópuli | Urkullu exije a Rajoy 50 millones que Zapatero comprometió con el PNV para las empresas vascas

Verá lo que tardan en decir que los españoles no son gente de palabra, ellos, que si no traicionaron más es porque no tuvieron más tiempo. Ahí está lo que les dijo Stanley Payne, que era difícil encontrar en el mundo un grupo político que hubiese cometido más traiciones que el PNV.

No les interesa más que lo suyo, y el venir aquí a contarnos lo mucho que son y lo ignorantes que somos los demás por no entender lo mucho que ellos valen. Además les explotamos y no los dejamos "ser ellos mismos". Lástima que no les tomen por la palabra. 

Fíjese si tendrá razón en que no les interesa la independencia que cuando Ibarreche insistió en convocar un referéndum lo sentaron en el banquillo, por jugar con las cosas de comer. 

¿Alguna vez los ve criticar la corrupción en el País Vasco? ¿Alguna vez hablaron de los más de mil millones que hace diez años tenía de patrimonio la familia Arzallus? Pues lo mismo que los catalanes: cuando el enano insidioso fulminó doscientos mil millones de Banca Catalana salieron a la calle a defenderlo; no hablemos de la riqueza acumulada por doña Marta y sus vástagos. Lo importante para ellos es que la familia de Esperanza Aguirre vendió terrenos para una estación del AVE que pasaba por sus fincas.


----------



## CONSPIRADO (30 Ene 2012)

_EL TUNEL DE LA RISA DESCARTADO COMO OBJETIVO EN EL 11-M 
El objetivo principal de los atentados del 11-M era en mi opinión que estallase un tren en Atocha procedente del corredor de henares y que produjese el mayor numero de victimas posibles, para ello era necesario hacerlo coincidir con la presencia de otro tren estacionado en el mismo andén, con lo que se crea un efecto ratonera. 
Desde el principio se ha escrito mucho sobre si el tren que exploto en la estación de Atocha el 11 – M, sosteniendo algunos que donde realmente debería haber estallado era en el túnel de la Risa o en la estación de Recoletos. 
Para ello se basan en que al explotar la primera bomba sobre las 7:36 en el vagón 6º se debió a un error de programación del temporizador o de la alarma del teléfono móvil, dado que debería haber estallado a las 7:39 al hallarse en los teclados numéricos los dígitos 6 y 9 próximos. Argumento ingenioso, que no explica porque los vagones 5º y 4º estallaron a las 7:37 y 7:38 respectivamente. En vez de hacerlo también a las 7:39.
Argumentan que con ello se habría conseguido 
- Mayor conmoción social al haber mayor numero de muertos debido a las dificultades de actuación de los servicios de emergencias, la onda expoansiva rebotada en las paredes del túnel, el humo, la oscuridad.
- Podría hasta requerir la intervención del Ejército, compañías de ingenieros, quizá los únicos preparados para una respuesta ante un atentado de tal magnitud. En este caso la policía perdía totalmente el control.
- Sería más difícil que los policías adecuados controlaran el escenario. Incluso el tiempo de la "investigación" se hubiera retardado, y no se llegaría a tiempo a las elecciones con el golpe mediático. 
- Con víctimas sin sacar del túnel hubiese sido difícil celebrar elecciones, siendo posible su anulación.
- No habrían imágenes, lo cual es indiferente, pues hay imágenes del resto de estaciones.
- Corte del Servicio durante días de RENFE de trenes regionales y de cercanías que utilizan el túnel.
- Posibles daños estructurales del túnel.
Anselmo Blanco tiene 38 años, camina junto a su compañero Chico Cabezudo por la vía 3 de la estación de Atocha. Ambos son factores de circulación, empleados que vigilan sobre el terreno el tránsito de los trenes. 
Oyen una explosión en el último vagón del cercanías que se ha detenido en la vía 2. Los dos se echan a correr en direcciones opuestas. Obedecen a un impulso que ellos llaman "el instinto del ferroviario". Chico corre hacia la estación y Anselmo lo hace justo en dirección contraria, hacia fuera, cruzando los brazos como si fueran las aspas de una hélice para detener un cercanías que, procedente de Villalba, se dispone a entrar en la vía 1. Consigue pararlo.
Eso quería decir que, cuando explotaba la primera bomba del tren de Atocha, estaba entrando otro tren, procedente de Príncipe Pío, a la vía 1, lo cual imposibilitaba definitivamente la lejana posibilidad de que el tren de Téllez fuese a entrar en esa vía 1. Es por ello un hecho que estaba programado la llegada del tren procedente de Villalba a la estación de Atocha a esa hora e iba a ocupar necesariamente la vía 1.
Este hecho lo debían utilizar los terroristas pues conseguían de esta forma que la gente que estuviera en el anden, encerrada entre ambos trenes se hubiera visto metida en una ratonera. Esta situación de los dos trenes juntos en el anden 1 y 2 esperando para pasar por el túnel es frecuente. 
Para conseguirlo solo tenían que esperar que ambos trenes se encontraran juntos como probablemente habían planificado y hacer estallar las cargas creando un mayor numero de muertos que en el resto de los trenes.
Pero como no hay nada perfecto los horarios sufren pequeños retrasos o adelantos en las entradas de los trenes a Atocha, es por ello que viendo que el tren de la vía 2 iba a salir y estaba llegando el tren de Villalba decide bloquearlo haciendo estallar la bomba del vagón 6 , pero para fortuna de los pasajeros procedentes de Villalba Anselmo blanco impidió que entrara a la estación, lo que frustro los planes de los terroristas, al ver que no llegaba el citado tren, activan el resto de las bombas. De ahí que se explique el lapso de tiempo entre la primera explosión y las dos restantes. _
*
[6425] Enviado por romerales el 22/01/2011 a las 12:06:04*


----------



## CONSPIRADO (31 Ene 2012)

Jodó, trola #210

Se ha dejado zanjado que no hubo metralla en los escenarios. Todo el que dice que había metralla en las bombas, miente.

Pero es que además, y por mencionar unas poquísimas zanjas más

Rajmar dejó zanjado que el móvil de la bolchila radiografiada no podía ser
Limon dejó zanjado que el detonador con el móvil no podía estallar
Pravda et alli han dejado zanjado el cuento de los teléfonos y tarjetas multiusuario
Belga197 dejó zanjado que si había DNT, no venía de la Goma-2 ECO
Se ha dejado zanjado que a Cartagena le quisieron llevar a Leganés horas antes de que el pisos fuera oficialmente descubierto
Se ha dejado zanjado que 10 kilos de dinamita no abren un crater de un metro de diámetro
Se ha dejado zanjado que Lamari, El Tunecino, El Chino, Trashorras, Zougam, Zouhier y todo el que se apuntó como participante estaban controlados, sea con seguimientos, escuchas, detenciones previas..
Se ha dejado zanjado que no había huellas en ningún objeto fijo de Leganés, solo en objetos transportables.
Se ha dejado zanjado que al jefe del operativo de los GEO le llamaron seis veces en una hora hablándole de un tiroteo del que solo se recogieron cinco casquillos y ninguna bala.

Hay mas zanjas que en la operación asfalto.




¡¡Saludísimos, Sinue!!

*Enviado por Tadpole el día 11 de Abril de 2009 a las 09:54 (#212)*


----------



## CONSPIRADO (1 Feb 2012)

1/3

*Enviado por olasarep el día 27 de Septiembre de 2009 a las 22:22 (#56)*

Quizá sea la carta de hoy de PJ donde haya ido por primera vez al meollo del 11-M:

“Es ante otro tipo de poderosos ante los que me temo que Zapatero seguirá siendo un manso tigre de papel amaestrado. 

Y hablando de descuadres y huidas hacia delante, llegamos a la cueva del Santo Grial ante el que se inclina Zapatero en sesiones ininterrumpidas de adoración nocturna y diurna. O sea, a la sede de una trama de extorsión política, meticulosamente organizada, con sus «capitanes» y mandos subalternos, bajo las siglas de PSC: Poderosos Socios Catalanes. He aquí la causa directa de las principales desdichas de España: la usurpación del papel de los nacionalistas por parte de una cuadrilla de profesionales del poder, encabezados por el lunático Maragall y el oportunista Montilla que, manipulando los intereses de sus votantes para hacerse compatibles con el independentismo radical, se han erigido, a la vez dentro y fuera del PSOE, en el mayor grupo de presión de la historia de nuestra democracia.

Ahora en cambio, vivimos la farsa de que gobierna el PSOE apoyado en pequeñas minorías, cuando la realidad es que se trata de una coalición entre dos partidos, uno de los cuales se camufla o no bajo las siglas maternas, según le sea más útil para ejercer su chantaje insolidario.”

http://www.elmundo.es/opinion/columnas/pedro-j-ram...

Supongo que las palabras estarán escogidas. “Seguirá”, “ininterrumpidas”. Osea, que ZetaP siempre ha sido el siervo de esos a los que alude. Estos los presenta PJ como si fueran los políticos catalanes, el confesado guerracivilista Maragall y el andaluz nazi catalán Montilla. Claro que no se lo cree ni él. No será casualidad las palabras con que les define: uno es un “lunático” y otro un “oportunista”. Evidentemente tales sujetos no dan la talla para constituir “el mayor grupo de presión de la historia de nuestra democracia”.


Lo de Zerolo y demás, para distraer.


¿A quienes obedecen Maragall y Montilla, que son los mismos a quienes también obedece ZetaP? 

Redondo y con asas: la oligarquía nazionalista de Barcelona, la tradicional cloaca de Barcelona, con experiencia histórica en el uso del terror, ya desde principios del siglo pasado, con el pistolerismo patronal. Esa es la “cueva… ante la que se inclina” 

Un ejemplo descarado:

“EN EL DOMICILIO PARTICULAR DE RICARD FORNESA.

Rodríguez Zapatero se reunió con el presidente de la Caixa dos días después de aprobar la OPA.

Ricardo Fornesa convocó para almorzar con Zapatero y Montilla al primer ejecutivo de la Caixa, Isidro Fainé; al presidente de Gas Natural y vicepresidente de la Caixa, Salvador Gabarró; a Javier Godó, consejero de la Caixa y editor de La Vanguardia; al consejero de Sogecable y presidente de honor del Instituto de la Empresa Familiar, Leopoldo Rodés, al presidente de Miquel y Costas, Jordi Mercader, y a uno de los mayores empresarios catalanes, Artur Carulla, presidente de Agrolimen (Gallina Blanca).”

http://ametralladora.blogia.com/2006/021001-rodrig...

La muy organizada oligarquía de Barcelona –único caso en España-, a la que se someten multimillonarios de otras regiones, también le pone un asiento de servicio a ZetaP para que les rinda pleitesía.

A los dos días de conocerse el asalto a Endesa, para que quede más claro.

Esa oligarquía barcelonesa que ha sido la primera e inmediata beneficiaria del 11-M:

Toma de control de Repsol a pocos meses de la masacre.

Endesa.

Financiación privilegiada a costa del resto de España.

Etatuto.

Etc, etc. Y lo que no se ha hecho público.

Una oligarquía a quienes también está vinculado históricamente Cassinello, que dice inspirarse en Cambó, y que organizó la implantación del nazionalismo catalán en el poder.


Esta poderosísima oligarquía de Barcelona tiene una tradicional vinculación con las cloacas. Recordemos el caso Godó. Y aparte de otros muchos de los policías que participaron en el golpe, allí estuvo largos años de jefe superior de policía el que lo fue en Madrid durante el 11-M, Fernández Rancaño, el responsable de la investigación. Esa mano que se adivina detrás del viaje de la Kangoo y de la aparición de la mochila de Vallecas.

Una oligarquía que parece ya tenía en el franquismo su autonomía, con el alcalde Porcioles. En esa cueva estaban Maragall, Narcis Serra y Roca Junyent. Como ellos mismos reconocen, se repartieron las caretas al tún tún, ¿tú socialista y yo convergente, o al revés? Lo mismo da.

La clave catalana también fue clave en la preparación inmediata del golpe. La tregua parcial de ETA, el episodio de Perpiñan.

La oligarquía de Barcelona, beneficiaria clarísima del 11-M, es la única que está organizada en España. Y la única que declaradamente interviene en política, caso descarado del etatuto.

Está organizada a través de distintos clubs restringidos, como el “Círculo de Economía”, “Instituto de Empresa Familiar” Clanes de multimillonarios en defensa de sus intereses.

Dentro de ese restringido club de altísimo poder, me parece que hay un personaje clave:

Leopoldo Rodés Castañé

Presidente del “Instituto de Empresa Familiar”, está en todos lados. Amigo de JC, uña y carne con Polanco, una vida paralela. Y un especialista en manipulación de masas por la propaganda. Creó su fortuna con una agencia de publicidad en el franquismo, que llegó a ser la primera. Luego fundó la primera central de medios, los que controlan la pasta en el mundo publicitario. Con importantísimas conexiones internacionales.

Desordenadamente, le hago un poco la ficha:

Una biografía hecha por EM en 2002:

“Es socio de Polanco en los negocios de televisión

Fue el primer presidente del Instituto de la Empresa Familiar y uno de los principales impulsores del lobby fiscal.

puso en 1992 el Instituto en manos del socialista Alfredo Pastor (el hombre de Solbes o viceversa)

Sus buenas relaciones con el círculo de empresarios próximo al entonces presidente del Gobierno, Felipe González, a través de la figura siempre influyente del editor Jesús Polanco, permitieron a Rodés poner a un hombre de su confianza en el Ministerio.”

http://www.elmundo.es/2002/08/08/catalunya/1200609...

Leopoldo Rodés Castañé.

“Leopoldo Rodés Castañé, presidente de Media Planning, presidente de Honor del Instituto de la Empresa Familiar y miembro de su Junta Directiva desde su fundación. Hombre de confianza de Jesús Polanco y Carlos March, consejero de Sogecable, La Caixa y Gas Natural. Presidente de Asepeyo (controlado por otro ex-Presidente catalán del Instituto de la Empresa Familiar, José María Serra (Catalana Occidente).”

Noticias de ltima hora y opinin de Espaa y el mundo - Libertad Digital...

Noviembre de 2003, en el cumpleaños de Polanco, en Brasil:

Gustavo Cisneros: un empresario global - Pablo Bachelet - Google Libros...

Desde abril de 1989, Rodés Castañé es vocal del Consejo de Administración de Sogecable (Prisa)

http://www.sogecable.com/media/576755.pdf

Está, como consejero independiente, en el 2006

http://cv.sogecable.com/Media/pdfs/2006/hechorelev...

¿De Sogecable o de la Cuatro?

Leopoldo Rodés Castañé ha sido designado presidente de la Comisión de Nombramientos y Retribuciones de la Sociedad.

Noticias de ltima hora y opinin de Espaa y el mundo - Libertad Digital...


----------



## CONSPIRADO (1 Feb 2012)

2/3
Enviado por olasarep el día 27 de Septiembre de 2009 a las 22:22 (#56) 
Vocal del Consejo de La Caixa (actual), parece que entró en el 2005:

http://www.elperiodicomediterraneo.com/noticias/no...




Grupo Rodés, presidente (2006)

http://www.casareal.es/noticias/news/3409-ides-idw...

Foto:

http://diarioeconomico.sapo.pt/edicion_impresa/ima...


Algún enlace puede que no chute. Ahora no tengo tiempo para recuperarlos.


Leopoldo Rodés Castañé.

Presidente del "Instituo de Empresa Familiar", que de familiar no tiene nada, la agrupación de los multimillonarios de Barcelona y sus terminales:

http://www.iefamiliar.com/organizacion/junta.asp

Recarte definiendo al Instituto de Empresa Familiar, incluido Rodés, compañero de Polanco, octubre 2005:

"Instituto de Empresa Familiar, el lobby que agrupa a las grandes fortunas españolas, aunque con mayoría cualificada catalana, y del que son miembros desde la familia de Polanco, la de su compañero en Cataluña, Leopoldo Rodés, y otras muchas

ha terminado por ser una organización sólo de grandes fortunas que ya han logrado lo que pretendían: no pagar impuestos ni sobre el patrimonio y ni sobre sucesiones

Los empresarios agrupados en defensa de gobiernos extremistas, como los que comentamos, entienden bien lo que es el poder."

http://www.libertaddigital.com/opinion/alberto-rec...

Entra en el Círculo de Economía como vocal en 14-4-2008.

http://www.finanzas.com/noticias/finanzas.php?id=9...

Presionando-ordenando a Artur Mas para que pacte el estatuto con ZetaP, reunión de empresarios en su casa:

Noticias de ltima hora y opinin de Espaa y el mundo - Libertad Digital...

TINETblocs...

Manifiesto por el Etatuto:

http://www.socialistes.cat/media/000000145000/0000...


Boletín 95 - Centre d'Estudis Jordi Pujol

Presidió la asociación Barcelona Olímpica 1992.


Gedeprensa (derechos de autor de periódicos, canón)


Vivió en su juventud en el País Vasco. Dice que lo conoce muy bien.


Veterano de las conspiraciones contra Aznar, usando a Gallardón. Algo que suena a 11-M. Aznar dijo hace meses que hablaría de la conspiración del 96, todavía estamos esperando.


Isabel Durán:

“Ruiz Gallardón es la terminal de Jesús Polanco en la derecha, como Rodríguez Zapatero lo es hoy desde La Moncloa bajo la enseña del puño y de la rosa. Lo de Ruiz Gallardón viene de antiguo. Durante la campaña de 1993 un grupo de banqueros empresarios y periodistas activó su poderoso lobby para impedir el triunfo de José María Aznar en las urnas. Junto al emperador de la prensa destacaban el entonces presidente del Instituto de Empresa Familiar, Leopoldo Rodés o el armador Fernando Fernández Tapias, pasando por Mario Conde o Manuel Prado.”

http://www.libertaddigital.com/opinion/isabel-dura...

Una foto:

http://www.caixamanresa.es/uploads/doc/JornadaXIIr...

Vocal de la Fundación Carolina, con Aznar:

http://www.udec.cl/asinter/archivos2/1071668466.do...

1997
España - Gómez de Liaño prohíbe salir de España a Carlos March y Leopoldo Rodés, consejeros de Sogecable.

http://www.mec.gov.py/index.php?id=efemerides/may_...

Camps preside el almuerzo de la junta directiva del Instituto de la Empresa Familiar
En el encuentro han estado presentes el presidente del IEF, Juan Roig, su vicepresidente, Simón Pedro Barceló, el presidente de honor, Leopoldo Rodés, y el director, Fernando Casado, entre otros cargos de esta entidad empresarial.
http://www.lasprovincias.es/valencia/20080507/econ...


----------



## CONSPIRADO (1 Feb 2012)

3/3

En 2006 con Camps, exigiendo que baje la “crispación” política:

http://www.lasprovincias.es/valencia/pg060118/pren...

De la Fundación Principe de Asturias:

http://www.fundacionprincipedeasturias.org/esp/00/...

Con Rugalcaba en el XV Congreso de Criminología, como Presidente del Patronato de la URL, 2008.

http://www.worldcongresscriminology.com/index.asp?...


presidente de la Fundación Privada de Estudios e Investigación Oncológica (FERO). Con la Reina, abril 2008;

http://www.casareal.es/noticias/news/20080430_inau...

Miembro del jurado de la Fundación Principe de Asturias.

http://www.fundacionprincipedeasturias.org/ing/04/...

De la Fundación Conde de Barcelona (La Vanguardia), con JC:

http://www.grupogodo.net/mecenazgo/fundacion/index...



http://www.elmundo.es/2002/08/08/catalunya/1200609...

http://www.elsiglodeuropa.es/siglo/historico/temap...

Consejero de HUSA en 2002. (Hoteles de Joan Gaspart). 

http://www.fomenweb.com/revista/1214/empresas-y-em...

Banco Urquijo. Vicepresidente en 2003.

http://www.aebanca.es/admin/ftpanuarios/A2003-3.pd...


Consejo social de la Universidad de Barcelona, en 2002.

http://www.sindicatura.org/pdfs/26_02_ca.pdf

Instituto catalán de la Generalitat para el pancatalanismo, creado en 2007. Consejero
L’ Internacional Advisory Borrad.

Según el consejero Castells sirve para ayudar a pensar a “Cataluña desde el mundo y el mundo desde Cataluña”

http://www20.gencat.cat/portal/site/SalaPremsa/men...

Su fortuna y su experiencia como manipulador de masas con los anuncios:

"La agencia de publicidad Tiempo fue fundada en Barcelona, en 1960, por Leopoldo Rodés y José Carlos Iriarte. Al año se incorporó Leopoldo Pomés como director creativo y accionista. Luego se abrieron oficinas de contacto en Bilbao y Madrid y posteriormente esta última se convierte en una empresa de servicios plenos.
En 1976 BBDO responde a ofrecimiento de Tiempo/Synergie y fundan la nueva empresa, Tiempo BBDO, con oficinas en Barcelona y Madrid que en marzo de 1980 gana su primer gran cliente: Seat.
En 1983 Tiempo BBDO se convierte en la segunda agencia del país en volumen de ingresos"


BBDO - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Luego MediaPlannig,

En 2001 la mayor central de medios en España. Seguida de Carat

http://www.cncompetencia.es/ControlConcentraciones...

Historia en su web en inglés.
Fundada en 1978 en Madrid. En 1999 Havas compra el 45%, en junio del 2001 el 100%

MPG - Global Media Agency

Fusión Havas Media Planning.

http://www.producto.com.ve/188/breves.html


----------



## CONSPIRADO (1 Feb 2012)

(FINAL)

Leopoldo Rodés
(Presidente de la central de compras Media-
Planning): «[la unión con Havas] nos convierte
en la segunda red independiente de Europa,
la primera de América Latina y una de las primeras
de Estados Unidos, con lo que podemos
aportar a los clientes una oferta realmente
global» (El País, 24-3-1999).

http://www.ucm.es/BUCM/revistas/cps/11308001/artic...

En Mexico, donde le dieron el último toque a Rajoy.

Con Slim, Mister X, Azcárraga y el presidente Zedillo:

http://zedillo.presidencia.gob.mx/pages/vocero/bol...

1987.
presidente del Banco de Progreso y representante de la Generalitat en el comité organizador de los Juegos Olímpicos de Barcelona

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/economia/SALA_AMAT/...

El Gobierno Interpreta la LPI a Gusto de Polanco & Cia
El Gobierno vulnera la Ley de Propiedad Intelectual para favorecer a los grandes editores 

http://www.filmica.com/carlosues/archivos/004262.h...

Acceso, de Mediaplaning, creo que una especie de intento de SGAE de todo lo que se escriba:
"El incumplimiento flagrante de la Ley por parte del Gobierno –¡de su propia ley!- y las mentiras de El País, ABC, La Vanguardia etc. basan su desfachatez en un traidor existente en el bando contrario. Se trata de la empresa Acceso, que lleva años intentando llegar a un acuerdo con los editores para poder monopolizar la actividad de clipping en España. ¿Por qué Acceso tira piedras si no contra su propio mercado sí contra el conjunto del sector económico en el que se ubica? Pues muy sencillo : Acceso es propiedad de Mediaplanning, el grupo liderado por Leopoldo Rodés, consejero de Sogecable y hombre de confianza de los hermanos March."

http://www.filmica.com/carlosues/archivos/004262.h...

Premio Spanish Institut con Polanco, 22-11-2002: 

."
http://paz-digital.org/new/content/view/1672/127/

Queen Sofía Spanish Institute’s Past Gold Medal Awardees

http://www.spanishinstitute.org/spanish_institute_...

ConsejerodeInbursa (lafinanciera de Carlos Slim, y la Caixa):

26-6-2008

Terra Economía: mercado, dinero, finanzas, empresas, fondos - Terra...

Foto con David Rockefeller:
28th Annual Americas Society Spring Party
Wednesday, June 4, 2008

28th Annual Americas Society Spring Party


- Consejo de Gas Natural. Entra en 2003. Después de la Opa fracasada, por el gobierno, contra Iberdrola:

A propuesta de Repsol, Leopoldo Rodés, presidente de Media Planning

http://www.xornal.com/article.php?sid=200306240842...

De la Junta del RACC

http://www.lavanguardia.es/premium/publica/publica...

Independentistas vinculan al RACC con el franquismo económico.

http://www.eldebat.cat/cat/viewer.php?IDN=3780

Socio minoritario de Habitat, un 1% 

noticiasdelabolsa.com...

Consejero de Abertis.

abertis - Líder en la gestión de infraestructuras de transporte y comunicaciones...

Banco Urquijo. Vicepresidente en 2003.

http://www.aebanca.es/admin/ftpanuarios/A2003-3.pd...


Consejo social de la Universidad de Barcelona, en 2002.

http://www.sindicatura.org/pdfs/26_02_ca.pdf

MOMA. Con los Rockefeller y los Rotchilid, como contribuyente.

http://www.moma.org/support/documents/annuallistin...

Ganó un recurso de amparo en el TC, en el 84, contra don Roland Pierre Cramer, denegando ejecución de sentencia suiza, el fiscal contrario a Rodés.


http://www.leyesyderecho.com/Jurisprudencia/Jurisp...


Sus hijos le suceden en sus empresas.

Un contrato con su hijo Fernando Rodés Vila.

http://sec.edgar-online.com/2006/06/09/0001169232-...

El otro hijo, Alfonso Rodés Vila, sigue los huecos que le deja el hermano.

Listado de Directorios no permitido...



*Enviado por olasarep el día 27 de Septiembre de 2009 a las 22:22 (#56)*


----------



## M. Priede (1 Feb 2012)

El último golpe es la desaparición de Caja Madrid, al dividirla en un _banco malo_ y otro de nombre Bankia, que pronto serán absorbidos por La Caixa. Y nadie en Madrid abre el pico.

El gobierno central ya carece de margen de maniobra en materia energética y pronto financiera: el Santander está en manos de capitales extranjeros, lo mismo el BBVA; La Caixa ya sabemos de qué lado cojea; Caja Postal (ahora bancorreos) pasó hace largos años a ser un agente de Deutsche Bank. Se han cargado las cajas, y la única que quedará ya sabemos cuál es. La única realmente fuerte, quiero decir. De ese modo la burguesía catalana tendrá el poder financiero que siempre soñó y que y siempre envidió a los vascos, los cuales han quedado reducidos a las cajas.

Y eso es lo que tenemos. No hablemos en manos de la autonomía de las Fuerzas Armadas, servicios de información, medios de comunicación.

¿Existe en España la soberanía nacional? Eso de soberanía, ¿qué es? A los catalanes y vascos este problema les da igual, su soberanía, en caso de que la alcancen, quedará reducida a la presencia en actos deportivos, en lo demás no serán más que títeres de quienes ya sabemos. Y lo que quede de España, pues lo mismo.


----------



## CONSPIRADO (2 Feb 2012)

El 23 de Octubre de 2009, en el blog de Fede, *trola escribió:*


> Más allá de que él es del Madrid –ya le vale- y yo del Aleti, hay algo en lo que no estoy de acuerdo con Federico. A mi juicio el 11-M sirvió para administrarnos más de lo mismo. Lo que estaba previsto por el Régimen de la monarquía parlamentaria. No para cambiar, para continuar con lo programado. Voy a tratar de explicarlo.
> 
> AZNAR SE SALIÓ DEL CONSENSO
> 
> ...


----------



## Disolucion (2 Feb 2012)

Conspirado, ¿cual es el porque de los tres extensos y documentados post dedicados a una persona enviados por olasarep? ¿No se desvia eso de vuestra teoria?
Por cierto, no funciona casi ningun enlace.
Hay que estar muy seguro de algo para enfocar tanto un nombre. Que hay por ahi. cuenta, cuenta.


----------



## CONSPIRADO (2 Feb 2012)

Disolución,

estoy tirando de archivo para que la gente que lee por aquí pueda conocer las investigaciones sobre el 11-M(entira).
Obviamente, no todos tenemos la misma teoría sobre la autoría, pero yo archivo todo lo que veo serio y bien documentado.
En cualquier caso, también hay que tener en cuenta las fechas en que están escritos algunos de los posts.

Slds.


----------



## CONSPIRADO (3 Feb 2012)

1/2
CRONOLOGÍA DE LA CREACIÓN DE LA M.O. (por Swing)
13M a las 18:30 de la tarde.
El gobierno cambia al instructor de la causa.
El nuevo instructor es el sindicalista de la CEP 56589, Santaella.
Como dijo otro sindicalista de la CEP, Gavilán, hablando precisamente del caso Bono en el cual Santaella se negó a detener a los militantes de la CEP, es ilegal cambiar de instructor en mitad de un caso.
El 12M, Santaella había sido el encargado, en un documento que si es firmado por Del Olmo, de deshacerse de los enseres de las víctimas que no fueran reclamados.
No sabemos si ésto se hizo inmediatamente porque, si fuera que sí, cualquier víctima que hubiera pasado 2 días en el hospital, por ejemplo, se encontraría con que sus pertenencias ya no estaban.

16M 
Parrilla, Gamonal y alguien del CNI son enviados a Asturias por Astarloa siguiendo el rastro de los detonadores. Estando allí se produce una casualidad casualísima en la comisaría de Avilés que no creo que haga falta relatar y le mandan seguir el rastro de una tarjeta que dice Parrilla es una de las compradas en marzo para el atentado.
No es cierto.
La famosa tarjeta que adjudican al Chino tiene llamadas desde , al menos enero.
Nos dicen también que esa tarjeta ha estado metida en un teléfono en el que ha estado insertada otra tarjeta una de las tarjetas relacionadas con Morata de Tajuña.
Si se produjera semejante carambola, no solo seguirían la primera tarjeta y no la segunda, sino que les llevaría a Morata.
Sin embargo, la casa de Morata no es localizada hasta el día 26 y sin ninguna relación con esto, como relata en una de sus rocambolescas historias Gómez Menor.
Para acabar de redondear la historia aparecen unas llamadas a una cabina de Avilés que en el mes de junio nos dirán que pertenecen al Egipcio.
Precisamente ese 16M es el día clave en el que se monta la trama telefónica.
Al día siguiente, 17M, se producen dos detenciones simultáneas: La de Trash en Asturias y la de Rafá en Madrid.
Se supone que Trash ha contado la historia de Mowly, el viaje a la mina y todo lo demás.
Un relato que con el tiempo irá creciendo hasta contarnos que El Chino conocía a los etarras de Cañaveras.
Sin embargo no menciona para nada a Zouhier, que supuestamente es detenido por una llamada a su controlador, recogida por la UCO que sigue un caso corriente de drogas, en el que como veremos, los detenidos son Abdelilah Ahmidan y Otman el Keoli, no Jamal Ahmidan y Otman el Gnoui, como nos contarán posteriormente.
Además, no estaban pinchados durante la fecha del supuesto viaje a Asturias del 28-29 de febrero.

Astarloa ,en cambio, dice en su comparecencia en la Comisión el 18-11-2004 que a Rafá llegaron a través de Trash y de Asturias.
En ninguna de las VO aparece que Rafá hiciera ningún movimiento en Asturias esos días, sino que lo hacen ya en mayo de 2004, diciendo que fue a Asturias en mayo de 2003.
Esa fecha, más adelante, se convertirá en la famosa nota de la UCO del 26 de febrero de 2003, con su rebote del 3 de marzo.

Simultáneamente a las detenciones de Rafá y Trash , se producen las detenciones de Virgen del Coro, aunque los detenido son puestos en libertad, para ser de nuevo detenidos a finales de ese mes.
Son detenidos por Santaella, que se supone que es quien controla la casa.
Resulta un misterio saber como llegan allí y a relacionarlo con lo demás, aunque posteriormente lo harán a través del Tunecino, como casero de la casa de Morata…que aun no ha sido descubierta.
Santaella argumentará en el juicio que sabía que hacían reuniones yihadistas porque estaban las luces encendidas por la noche y veía sombras…en la casa donde vivían.
El 3 de abril por la mañana Astarloa y Acebes llaman a Rubalcaba y De la Vega y les dicen que va a haber detenciones en la zona sur de Madrid: Leganés.
Gómez Menor será también el presentador de esta rocambolesca historia por la que exige una medalla.
Pero mientras en la Comisión dice que no sabe a que hora se enteró de donde estaban los terroristas pero que fue mientras el resto se iban a comer y el se quedó trabajando abnegadamente, en el juicio se tira un farol de los que no pueden colar ni en una película cómica: Las 15 horas, 11 Minutos…¡¡¡y un segundo!!!

Tras Leganés queda montada la estructura básica de la VO, aunque en los meses posteriores vaya mutando a conveniencia, sobre todo en lo que respecta a la trama asturiana.
De tres cadáveres iniciales, dos de ellos indubitados, el de Kounjaaa y el de Rifaat vamos pasando a 4-5 hasta llegar a 7.
El 4 de abril , Acebes dice que la policía científica ha identificado por el ADN uno de los cadáveres, correspondiente a Jamla Ahmidan, Mowly o el Chino.
Imposible, puesto que la PC no tiene acceso a los cadáveres hasta el día 5 ya que lo impide el supuesto subdirector del hospital, Prieto.
Uno de los cadáveres quedará sin identificar hasta el 15 de septiembre de 2004.
La famosa Oreja de Lamari tuvo durante esos meses varios candidatos, entre los que se encuentra El Azizzi.

Pero no adelantemos acontecimientos, porque para meter a Lamari en la jugada habrá de aparecer un Skoda en Alcalá.
Mientras tanto, el 2 y el 7 de junio, detendrán a los asturianos secundarios y al Egipcio en Italia, mientras se producen las tiradas de trastos del PP y el Psoe sobre el 11M en la campaña de las europeas.

Vamos con el Skoda.
Enviado por swing el día 20 de Febrero de 2010 a las 14:08 (#197)
Según la VO, el 13 de junio de 2004, una misteriosa vecina advierte a la policía de que hay un coche que está abandonado en Alcalá desde el 11M.
El 17 de junio, Santaella, el instructor introduce el coche en Canillas.
Pero el instructor no avisa a Del Olmo de la existencia de ese coche hasta más de un mes después: El 19 de julio de 2004.
El día 24, mientras se desarrolla la Comisión , Rubio saca la noticia en EM y Del Burgo se rasga las vestiduras y exige a Alonso que le diga por qué el PP no comunicó en su momento de la existencia de ese cocheque estaba junto a la kangoo, cuando la policía revisó la calle varias veces.
Ese mismo día están deteniendo a dos etarras de las fotos de los etarras que circularon durante la tarde del 11M: Josune y Asier.
Al día siguiente, Alonso, al ser preguntado por el Skoda cuando comparece para presentar las detenciones de los etarras, dice que lo investigará y que ya dará datos cuando corresponda, mofándose de la actitud del PP en los días del atentado
El 24 de agosto Alonso retira el coche de la circulación: El Skoda no estaba en Alcalá el 11M.
Sin embargo, el Skoda seguirá en escena hasta el mismo juicio , donde desaparecerá misteriosamente, mientra sus pruebas- el ADN de Lamari- son validadas en la sentencia.


----------



## CONSPIRADO (3 Feb 2012)

2/2
Pero en ese mes de julio se producen movimientos importantes en los ámbitos judiciales.
Por un lado, a Hernando que aparece reacio a comerse la responsabilidad de la negligencia de la trama asturiana, le llega la sorpresa de que una semana después de declarar, -el 27 de julio- aparece misteriosamente en los pasillos de la audiencia nacional el caso de los maletines de Vera a las mujeres de Amedo y Dominguez , llevados a Suiza por el propio Hernando y por un por un miembro de la policía, Anibal Machín.
Por otro lado, empieza la disputa para ver que juez se va a hacer cargo de la Presidencia de la Sala de lo Penal.
Tras presionar a los jueces conservadores a los que han nombrado, el cargo lo ostentará Bermúdez el 13 de septiembre de 2004. El mismo juez se encargó de presionar a los demás diciendo quien era su padrino: Astarloa.
Una tercera polémica recorrerá los pasillos de la AN esos días de julio.
Del Olmo disputa a Teresa Palacios el caso de Leganés.
Cuando Bermudez toma posesión en septiembre, el caso Leganés pasará a Del Olmo y los informes originales recibidos de las diferentes policías desparecen.
En su lugar tendremos otros, reconstruídos por Santaella.
Dos días después, con Bermudez dominando los ámbitos judiciales, Olga Sanchez aparece con el misterioso ADN de la Kangto, el Skoda y Leganés: La oreja de Lamari.
Es el 15 de septiembre y se ha reabierto la Comisión.
Olga ordena, además que se investigaren las relaciones entre los etarras y los islamistas en las cárceles.
A primeros de octubre lo hará también Del Olmo.
Mientras tanto, el 1 de octubre Galindo se va a dormir a su casa.
El anticipo de que iba a recibir el tercer grado lo recibió de Bermudez el mismo 17 de marzo en el que se detuvo a Rafá Y Trash. El mismo Bermudez que lo había denegado en diciembre de 2003.
Los GC de Asturias empiezan a declarar en la Comisión , dejando cerrada la VO que implica a Hernando en el intento de destrucción de la segunda famosa nota de la UCO, hasta que el día 25 tenemos una carambola de película.

1ºVera es condenado por el caso de los fondos reservados.
El de los maletines quedará como chantaje para Hernando y se juzgará después de la sentencia, con un Anibal Machín ( su abogado es Manuel Murillo , uno de los del 11M) muerto en extrañas circunstancias y con la condena de Vera y la sorpresiva absolución del transportista: Hernando.
Ibarra hablará de que tienen a Vera de rehén 4 días después de la declaración de Astarloa, pero hablando de otro tipo de casos.

2º A su vez declara Gomez menor, aun con su hora indeterminada para Leganés, pero diciendo que es posible que los etarras y los islamistas tengan relaciones en las cárceles.

3ª La captura de unos islamistas que corroboraran esta teoría; uno de ellos, por supuesto, de los detenidos en el 97 junto a Lamari.
Es la aparición de Cartagena y de la Operación Nova.
Ayer salió uno de los implicados durante esos días, Rego Vidal, etarra que aprece y desaparece como el Guadiana intentando matar al rey en los momentos en los que el Régimen tensa sus cuerdas.
Utilizado el argumento durante unos días, el conseguidor de explosivos terminó siendo un gitano de Almería.
Y finalmente, -que me corrija Belga-, en la sentencia se dice que no tenían explosivos.
Las intoxicaciones durante sobre etarras e islamistas crecen como la espuma esos días de octubre-noviembre.
El 3 de noviembre Bush gana las elecciones.
El 4 hay reunión del Pacto antiterrorista.
El 5 se declara legal la guerra de Irak e ilegal la del Golfo.
Aznar lo utilizará a discreción en su comparecencia en la Comisión.
Sale el juicio del Gitanillo al que ya asiste la nueva presidenta de un grupo de víctimas del 11M: Pilar Manjón.
Hay muchos más capítulos en medio , antes y después, pero creo que esto lo puede entender todo el mundo

Hay dos errores.
Donde digo las detenciones de los militantes de la CEP es ,logicamnte, del PP.
Y donde digo que la llamada de Rafáh es interceptada por la UCO, es la UDYCO de Calleja.
Aunque cualquiera que lo siga se dará cuenta de lo que quiero escribir.

*Enviado por swing el día 20 de Febrero de 2010 a las 14:21*


----------



## CONSPIRADO (4 Feb 2012)

1/2
El 11M, Manzano y la tedaxa (y los que dan la orden, por supuesto) se quedan con todas las muestras de los explosivos recogidas en los trenes y mandan a la policía científica únicamente tres muestras, -dos oficialmente de fuera de los trenes- para que sean analizadas:


-La Goma 2 eco supuestamente hallada en la kangoo
-Un muestra patrón de goma 2 eco
-Un polvo de extintor que dicen que es de los trenes.


Las dos primeras están contaminadas con metenamina y así lo tienen que ractificar ante Del Olmo los peritos Escribano o Alfonso Vega.
Es decir, que tenemos una prueba falsa - o dos en una-, que ya van dando cantazo de que son falsas.
Y resulta que mientras se escatiman las toneladas de muestras recogidas en el escenario del crimen..se manda una surrealista muestra de polvo de extintor.
Como veremos, una auténtica bomba de relojería, diiseñada para explotar cuando lo aconseje la jugada.

Esa muestra es analizada el 11M, tanto por peritos de los considerados buenos por estos lares: 

-El 9 ( Escribano), el 11 (López Cidad)

-Como por el malo maloso Alfonso el Poroso, Alfonso Vega, el 47.

También el 179 que, si no me equivoco, es Manrique. Para el caso da lo mismo.


Para quien lo quiera en tésnico hablamos del informe pericial 173-Q1-04 analizado en el vial 4 a las 20:52:59 del 11M


¿Resultado de la pericial?
Polvo de extintor.


Por si alguien no cree a Alfonso el Poroso voy a poner las declaraciones de Escribano, el bueno, el del PP, el del bórico, el de Eta: 

CGA cuenta que para él siempre fue un misterio lo de la aparición de nitro en la M-1 y el porqué no fue detectada por la Policía Científica en los primeros análisis del día 11. Total que cuando terminó el juicio, le pregunto al perito responsable de dicho análisis, Escribano, porqué había pasado eso, a lo que le contestó que la M-1 que les enviaron el 11 de marzo no fue la misma que se analizó en la pericia de 2007 porque si hubiera habido DNT y nitro lo habrían detectado. Y continúa Escribano: "cuando nos la remitieron los Tedax sabían que era polvo de extintor sin ningún componente explosivo."


Total. Que los tedax, o sea Manzano, es muy malo. Se ha quedado con las muestras. Las ha destruido y les mandó un polvo de extintor con alguna oscura finalidad. Y tan oscura , porque a Escribano y compañía les tuvo que dar un cantazo que pa qué.
No sólo no les mandan lo de los trenes sino que encima les toman el pelo enviándoles un ridículo polvo de extintor.


Para cuando comienza la Comisión y declara, el 7 de julio de 2004, Manzano ya tiene trazas de villano oficial cuyo teléfono aparece en la agenda de Carmen Toro.
Del Burgo, con su doblementir habitual, se lo recuerda y le da la oportunidad de aclararlo. 
Aunque no aclara nada;-)
Y convierte a Manzano en experto en explosivos que asegura que es normal que los perros no olieran lo de la kangoo y todo lo demás.
Tiene que ser el de ERC el que pondrá esa prueba patas arriba, mientras Manzano ya no es un experto y no sabe nada y que le pregunten al responsable de mandar la kangoo a Canillas, a mí que me registren, etc.
Peeero... a conciencia o engañado, Manzano ya ha metido el titadyne en escena: Era dinamita porque tenía nitroglicerina y todas las dinamitas tienen nitroglicerina.
No sé cuando pensarían sacar lo del titadyne pero el asunto explota en el verano del 2006 porque Belga se da cuenta de que si Manzano dice que el explosivo tiene nitroglicerina podría ser titadyne, pero no goma 2 eco porque ésta no tiene nitroglicerina.
El caso es que con Manzano ya dimitido, para deleite del SUP que estaba harto de pedir su dimisión antes y después del 11M, empieza el juicio.
Y Bermúdez pide hacer la pericial de explosivos con las cámaras grabando y toda la demás parafernalia.
¿Y qué es lo que mandan a la percial?
Pues mandan las ridículas muestras lavadas... y la ridícula muestra de polvo de extintor.
De lo de los trenes nada de nada. Se lo quedó Manzano, se deshizo de todo Manzano y se supone que se va a hacer la pericial con las muestras custodiadas por Manzano.
Aparte de lo de fuera de los trenes, claro.
O sea, una ful.
Y entonces ocurre el milagro. En el polvo de extintor que en 2004 no había restos de explosivo (recordemos las palabras de escribano) aparecen los componentes del titadyne.



Para que el lío y las sospechas sean mayores, posteriormente hay un “apagón” de la cámara y todas las muestras son contaminadas.
Alfonso el Poroso, que habla de contaminación se convierte en el villano oficial.
Termina el juicio y Bermúdez hace, como siempre, el apaño ridículo que le da la gana.
Pero la sombra del titadyne, la sombra de Eta, vuelve a quedar en el ambiente.
Se le piden a Bermúdez las grabaciones de la pericial y se niega a darlas o las da con cuentagotas.
Y así transcurre casi año y medio hasta que, de repente, ocurre el milagro.
El 17 de febrero de 2010 Aznar reaparece, precisamente en Asturias, levanta el dedito y sólo 4 días más tarde:

¡¡¡Milagro!!!





'¡Puff... dinitrotolueno!'

22-2-2010

11-M LA INVESTIGACIÓN / Los vídeos del laboratorio


----------



## CONSPIRADO (4 Feb 2012)

2/2

Justo entonces se encuentra el video de la pericial como apareció lo de los maletines de Vera una semana después de declarar Hernando o aparecen ahora declaraciones de Amedo.

Pero ahí cobran sentido las palabras lógicas de Alfonso vega, que podrían ser las de Escribano.


“Y ya empiezo yo a dudar de los Tedax y a cagarme en la madre que los parió”


Normal. Se supone que todos dudamos de Manzano y de lo que haya podido dejar para el juicio.
Pues algunos se supone que acusan a Manzano de destruir las pruebas mientras defienden las pruebas aportadas por Manzano.


También le acusan de decir la verdad:



11-M LA INVESTIGACIÓN / Los vídeos del laboratorio 

“Los ftalatos «no los puedes atribuir a un explosivo”




Sobre todo porque nos han dicho que el titadyne de Cañaveras supuestamente llevado a la pericial tiene ftalatos en su composición, lo cual es falso.

Y empieza una campaña mediática con el titadyne en todos los medios de la derecha, incluída Intereconomía o COPE, para “celebrar” el aniversario del 11M.
Es posible, incluso, que el dedito más famoso de España remodelara un blog especializado en el tema.
Y cuando el representante del PSOE dice que el PP mintió del 11 al 14M, la del PP responde que eso fue hace mucho tiempo, que lo nuevo que tenemos ahora es lo del titadyne del video de la pericial.
Desde luego, no se puede decir que mintieran ninguno de los dos;-)
A esa simultaneidad “informativa” se le llama campaña mediática.




Aunque no han insistido en ello -justo un artículo y nada más-, por supuesto, tenemos el polvo de extintor gracias a la heroicidad de un GC que iba en los trenes y que lo uso para apagar un fuego y tal y tal.
El toque épico que no falte.


EM 12/11/07

La otra historia de la muestra ‘M-1’ (1)

El guardia civil que usó el extintor que ayudó a probar que en el 11-M estalló nitroglicerina es reconocido víctima.


Menuda forma de acatar la sentencia;-)
¿Si esa muestra es la que entregaron el 11M por qué entonces no apareció titadyne?

Nos lo cuenta Escribano, el héroe indubitado para los partidarios de ciertas teorías:



Escribano, porqué había pasado eso, a lo que le contestó que la M-1 que les enviaron el 11 de marzo no fue la misma que se analizó en la pericia de 2007 porque si hubiera habido DNT y nitro lo habrían detectado. Y continúa Escribano: "cuando nos la remitieron los Tedax sabían que era polvo de extintor sin ningún componente explosivo."


¿Por qué no nos contaron en los primeros días la historia de la heroicidad del GC que apaga un foco de fuego? (la dinamita no produce fuegos) 


Un absurdo polvo de extintor entregado el 11M “explota” 6 años más tarde y todavía hemos tenido oportunidad de ver lo mismo, erre que erre, hace pocos días en Veo TV. Todo muy científico y tal y tal.

A lo que ibamos.

¿Fue improvisación lo del polvo de extintor con titadyne retardado del 11M?

*Enviado el 5 de Enero de 2011 a las 13:17 por swing*


----------



## CONSPIRADO (5 Feb 2012)

*Enviado el 15 de Abril de 2011 a las 17:58 por swing*

En una casa se produce un crimen.
En la casa, aparte del asesinado, se encuentran 

A
B
C
D
E
F
G1 y G2


A es oficialmente socio del poderoso H, pero todo el mundo llega al acuerdo de que H no estaba en la casa en el momento del crimen.


En un primer momento todo el mundo apunta hacia el sospechoso habitual, B.
Desaparece el arma del crimen, se borran las huellas y se sustituye por otro arma y otras huellas.
Siguiendo el rastro del arma del crimen se detiene a C, pero se relaciona a C con B y se dice que G1, a quien todo el mundo considera amigo de D, ha dejado que C cometa el asesinato.
Durante varios años las pruebas falsas siguen estableciendo relaciones entre C y B-D-E y F.
Ninguna prueba apunta a A quien, además, sugiere por medio de terceros que G2 es amigo de D y quien ha colocado las pruebas falsas.
Si olvidaramos historias partidistas y nos limitaramos a seguir esta historia por medio de la lógica llegaríamos a la conclusión de que es absurdo que las pruebas falsas las coloque cualquiera de los sospechosos por esas pruebas. 
Llegaríamos a la conclusión de que el asesino es A y ha colocado pruebas falsas que implican a todos los demás.


Vamos a suponer que desechamos que España sea una habitación autárquica y que es posible que el poderoso H cometa el crimen, traicione a A , que tenía otros planes y le obligue a acusar a C, que es lo que conviene a sus planes.
¿Cómo es posible que H permita a A cuestionar durante 7 años la autoría intelectual por parte de C, como interesa a H, y sugerir la culpabilidad de todas las letras del abecedario, aunque siempre incluya a C, a quien presume de haber detenido en un tiempo record?
En mi opinión no hay traición ni imposición de H a A, sino una joint venture.




A- PP
B- ETA
C- AL QAEDA
D- PSOE
E- MARRUECOS
F- FRANCIA
G1- GUARDIA CIVIL 
G2- POLICÍA

H- EL HUEVO


----------



## M. Priede (5 Feb 2012)

Conspirado

Todo eso es agua pasada. Es liar a la gente. ¿A quién le importa a estas alturas los pormenores de los tejemanejes? Sabemos que es falsa la versión oficial, por eso conviene resumirla y no meterse en vericuetos que en su día tuvieron razón de ser pero que hoy lían más que aclaran.

ES MÁS IMPORTANTE DEMOSTRAR QUE LA CARAVANA DESDE ASTURIAS NUNCA EXISTIÓ, que ni Chino ni china ni Trashorras ni etarras. Todo invención de la policía del PP para presentar pruebas falsas y encubrir a los verdaderos autores.

NO EXISTIÓ CARAVANA, así que ni Mina Conchita ni Conchita la minera, ni Goma 2, ni nada. Aquí está la prueba

11M: El extrao viaje (I) - Asturias Liberal, cr?tica y pensamiento


----------



## CONSPIRADO (6 Feb 2012)

Puede que lleves razón, Priede, dejemos que los interesados en los detalles y pormenores rebusquen en la nueva anchoa, donde está todo:

http://bi11m.dyndns.org/

Quizás como resumen de la trola oficial sirvan mejor los vídeos del canal QSV TV en Youtube, cuya página enlazo seguidamente:

Canal de QSVTV - YouTube

Slds.


----------



## M. Priede (6 Feb 2012)

CONSPIRADO dijo:


> Puede que lleves razón, Priede, dejemos que los interesados en los detalles y pormenores rebusquen en la nueva anchoa, donde está todo:
> 
> http://bi11m.dyndns.org/
> 
> ...



Tampoco digo que no se hable de ello. Es cuestión de resumir, de sintetizar. Si pasamos muchos comentarios de Swing, y además con la forma una tanto críptica que tiene a la hora de expresarse, donde abundan los sobre entendidos, liamos al lector. Es mejor citarlo y resumirlo, y poner el enlace con su texto original si es posible recuperarlo.

Es bueno hacer un pequeño resumen, por ejemplo sobre los excelentes vídeos de Los Peones Negros. Un caso: los falsos suicidas de Leganés; un breve resumen y el vídeo. La furgoneta Kangoo, lo mismo. Y así tantas y tantas cosas. Será por falta de información. Pero si empezamos con lo que dijo no sé quién en el juicio y lo que dijo otro en la prensa; la liamos.

Esos pormenores fueron inevitables en su día para descubrir quiénes y cómo nos engañaron durante años; pero a día de hoy con describir el engaño ya es suficiente. Creo que es mejor así.

Saludos


----------



## sisebuto (6 Feb 2012)

Sintetizando: ignoramos quiénes fueron los ejecutores del 11-M así como los explosivos y artefactos utilizados. Pero sí sabemos con certeza que nuestro querido aparato del Estado, por medio de algunos gobernantes, policías, políticos, perdices y jueces, se encargó de que nunca jamás podamos saberlo tras destruir las escenas de los crímenes y las pruebas recogidas en ellos, endiñándole el marrón a una trama controlada de choricetes y confidentes magrebíes en _joint venture_ con un asturiano que también pasaba por allí.


----------



## swing (7 Feb 2012)

*El techo de Rubalcaba*

Resumen sin tramas falsas.
El PP fue colocado para realizar dos misiones a través de sus ministerios estrella:

-	Crear la burbuja inmobiliaria.
-	Introducir a Al Qaeda y preparar la transición para el final de Eta.

Misión cumplida.


----------



## CONSPIRADO (7 Feb 2012)

HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMBRE, Swing,

placer de leerte por aquí.

Slds.


----------



## swing (7 Feb 2012)

Hola,Curro.
No sé cómo va esto.
¿Quien ha decidido que yo soy Pompero? Se va a enterar;-)
Además, me pide un título para el post y yo voy todo ingenuo y lo coloco: El "techo" de Rubalcaba.
Y luego no aparece por ningún lado.


----------



## CONSPIRADO (7 Feb 2012)

swing dijo:


> Hola,Curro.
> No sé cómo va esto.
> ¿Quien ha decidido que yo soy Pompero? Se va a enterar;-)
> Además, me pide un título para el post y yo voy todo ingenuo y lo coloco: El "techo" de Rubalcaba.
> Y luego no aparece por ningún lado.



Hola Swing,
esto funciona parecido a el antiguo Foro de los Peones Negros. Si te ha pedido título es que estabas abriendo un hilo nuevo. Búscalo, porque estará por ahí.
Yo eso de los tags no se cómo funciona. A mi ya me han llamado de todo.

Abrazote


----------



## swing (7 Feb 2012)

Curro.
No parece el título. El resto sí. Es lo que has leído sobre las misiones que tenía que cumplir el PP a partir del 96. Ayer hubo una No- declaración de Corsini, y se supone que otra No declaración del 56589, Santaella.
Pero a estas alturas este contínuo mareo de perdiz carece de interés.
Está claro para que estaba Aznar, para que ZP, para que está ahora Rajoy y porque el Psoe se queda con el techo de Fraga, perdón, de Rubalcaba y se queda tan ancho.


----------



## Vize (7 Feb 2012)

desde mi opinion cometeis el fallo , los que venís de peones negros y LD, es que partís de una una premisa que dais como cierta e inamovible, que el principal motivo del atentado fue para quitar al PP del poder y poner al psoe, cuando estó es algo muy cogido con pinzas, dede mi punto de vista aznar era tan lacayo de los bakgasters como ZP, que fuera antes de las elecciones puede ser por muchos motivos, dudo mucho un atentado para quitar a un borrego y poner otro.
Se mantiene a menudo que el principal beneficiario es el sospechoso y ya lo dijo el presidente de Israel , que estos atentado les beneficiaban mucho.
Sharkozy aparte de judio es exagente de la CIA,no trabaja para francia ni para los franceses, hace tiempo que lei sobre su implicación, pero no creo que sea por los motivos que menciona el autor del hilo.


----------



## swing (7 Feb 2012)

Vize
Quien viene de Peones Negros sabe que el PP empezó a cargarse las pruebas y a poner pruebas falsas desde el primer momento y no paró de hacerlo durante 4 años. ¿4 años? Que va. Todavía en febrero de 2010 reapareció otra prueba falsa, el titadyne de la muestra de extintor, 3días después de que Aznar levantara un dedito en Asturias. Y todavía siguen lanzando basura absurda desde Intereconomía y La Gaceta.
El 11 M fue un atentado geoestratégico equivalente al atentado de Carrero para cambiar la "ideología" de los españoles.
8 años después del atentado de Carrero tras una transición realizada a bombazo limpio vino el 23F y España quedó fijado sociológicamente como un pais de "izquierdas" con el techo de Fraga.
Y 8 años después del 11M también tras una transición de signo contrario, vino el golpe de timón del 20N, aunque el 23F vino en forma de golpes exteriores (Grecia e Italia y las barbas de Rajoy a remojo) y ahora tenemos el techo de Rubalcaba.
Volvemos a ser la "Reserva Espiritual de Occidente".


----------



## sisebuto (7 Feb 2012)

vize, creo que debes actualizarte sobre esa opinión. En LD se empezó hace tiempo a limitar el debate y la participación precisamente porque cada vez más gente sacaba los pies del plato de ese prejuicio, el cual se alimenta sistemáticamente desde cualquier prensa para que nada deba entenderse al margen de PP y Psoe. Régimen bicéfalo con un único estómago.

Bienvenido lector swing. Espero que disfrute y, sobre todo, sea didáctico. Usted verá.


----------



## M. Priede (7 Feb 2012)

Vize dijo:


> desde mi opinion cometeis el fallo , los que venís de peones negros y LD, es que partís de una una premisa que dais como cierta e inamovible, que el principal motivo del atentado fue para quitar al PP del poder y poner al psoe, cuando estó es algo muy cogido con pinzas, dede mi punto de vista aznar era tan lacayo de los bakgasters como ZP, que fuera antes de las elecciones puede ser por muchos motivos, dudo mucho un atentado para quitar a un borrego y poner otro.
> Se mantiene a menudo que el principal beneficiario es el sospechoso y ya lo dijo el presidente de Israel , que estos atentado les beneficiaban mucho.
> Sharkozy aparte de judio es exagente de la CIA,no trabaja para francia ni para los franceses, hace tiempo que lei sobre su implicación, pero no creo que sea por los motivos que menciona el autor del hilo.



Explíquenos entonces por qué razón se cargaron al PP. Porque los tiempos estuvieron medidos precisamente para eso, para dejar con el culo al aire al gobierno del PP, para echar al PP y acabar con lo que algunos dieron en llamar la 'aznaridad', en definitiva acabar con el sueño de Aznar (Bush, en sus memorias, se refirió a Aznar como un 'visionario', lo cual no se sabe si es alabanza o burla) de que España tuviera voz propia en Europa.

Quien gobernaba en Francia no era Sarkozy sino Chirac; Sarkozy era ministro del Interior. El hecho de que ahora vaya de la mano de Estados Unidos es posible que formara parte de un acuerdo entre ambos países después de que Francia recuperase su colonia más importante: España.

No son los Estados Unidos quienes controlan la economía española, sino Francia.


----------



## M. Priede (7 Feb 2012)

Swing

Qué tal, hombre. A ver si os asentáis en la Burbuja de una vez; tendréis más lectores que en el blog de Federico. Este hilo que abrí el 28 de diciembre, va en estos momentos en 11.364 visitas. 

Harías carrerón en este foro, y no perdido en un blog donde a partir del comentario 100 solo paran los mismos de siempre, tal y como sucedía en el de Federico. No hablemos en el de LdP.


----------



## Vize (7 Feb 2012)

swing dijo:


> Vize
> Quien viene de Peones Negros sabe que el PP empezó a cargarse las pruebas y a poner pruebas falsas desde el primer momento y no paró de hacerlo durante 4 años. ¿4 años? Que va. Todavía en febrero de 2010 reapareció otra prueba falsa, el titadyne de la muestra de extintor, 3días después de que Aznar levantara un dedito en Asturias. Y todavía siguen lanzando basura absurda desde Intereconomía y La Gaceta.
> El 11 M fue un atentado geoestratégico equivalente al atentado de Carrero para cambiar la "ideología" de los españoles.
> 8 años después del atentado de Carrero tras una transición realizada a bombazo limpio vino el 23F y España quedó fijado sociológicamente como un pais de "izquierdas" con el techo de Fraga.
> ...



los peones negros han realizado una labor digna de admiración , yo les estaré eternamente agradecido, pues han demostrado que la versión oficial es falsa, tanto a ellos como a Luis del Pino,
admiro su valentía saliendo a la calle a denunciar esto .
Pero pienso que este atentado no se puede desligar de una estrategia global para crear un enemigo ficticio y que la población vea bien guerras que de otro modo no se consistiría. 
España perdió su soberanía hace mucho, no somos tan importantes para dedicarnos un atentado en excusiva, esto se planeó varios años antes de que se llevara acabo, no se limita esto a países, la mafia global que realiza estos atentados está por encima de naciones
limitarse a que fue por quitar a Aznar o que era para cambiar la mentalidad de los españoles es quedarse muy en la superficie, escavar un poco más da un poco de miedito.


----------



## Vize (7 Feb 2012)

M. Priede dijo:


> Explíquenos entonces por qué razón se cargaron al PP. Porque los tiempos estuvieron medidos precisamente para eso, para dejar con el culo al aire al gobierno del PP, para echar al PP y acabar con lo que algunos dieron en llamar la 'aznaridad', en definitiva acabar con el sueño de Aznar (Bush, en sus memorias, se refirió a Aznar como un 'visionario', lo cual no se sabe si es alabanza o burla) de que España tuviera voz propia en Europa.
> 
> Quien gobernaba en Francia no era Sarkozy sino Chirac; Sarkozy era ministro del Interior. El hecho de que ahora vaya de la mano de Estados Unidos es posible que formara parte de un acuerdo entre ambos países después de que Francia recuperase su colonia más importante: España.
> 
> No son los Estados Unidos quienes controlan la economía española, sino Francia.



yo no creo que un atentado de este tipo se pueda improvisar de la noche a la mañana, tiene que llevar varios años de preparación, como se pude saber la intencion de voto de los españoles varios años antes?
como iba ir la economía? en fin que tendrían que tener una bola de cristal, o ser los que diregen todos los aspectos de nuestra vida , ya sea en asuntos políticos, económicos o hasta en nuestra manera de pensar y desde este punto de vista el limitarse a paises concretos es una simplificación.


----------



## swing (7 Feb 2012)

Buenas Priede. Intenté apuntarme hace tiempo y no pude. Ahora hasido facilito hasta para mí;-)

Vice
España no tiene soberanía ni se sabe desde cuando. Pero si hay una guerra ficticia, a veces fría y a veces caliente, entre la cristiandad - cada vez más ecuménica- y eso que llaman Al Qaeda, es lógico que dada nuestra situación en el mapa interese que la base sociológica de nuestro país vuelva al redil católico al que gracias a la estrategia de la tensión alimentada por ZP (Benedicto debería nombrarle cardenal o algo) está volviendo, de la misma manera que vuelve el franquismo sociológico rubricado en las eleciones del 20N. Las necesidades no son las mismas que cuando Alexander Haig y los chicos de la "Sorpresa de Octubre" hiceron el 23F, primera historieta de bandera falsa del gobierno de ese mafioso llamado Ronald Reagan y Juan Pablo II. Luego montarían eso de Otpor y ahora los tenemos por todos lados alentando ridículas revoluciones de colores de tiro errado que en España responden al nombre de 15M. 
Pero en realidad, esta trama,en la que aparecen siempre los mismos nombres propios, viene de muy lejos. 
De la Operación Bajos Fondos de 1943 en la que se estructuró un doble plan paralelo para Italia y España que dio origen a la Red Gladio.


----------



## Vize (7 Feb 2012)

swing dijo:


> Buenas Priede. Intenté apuntarme hace tiempo y no pude. Ahora hasido facilito hasta para mí;-)
> 
> Vice
> España no tiene soberanía ni se sabe desde cuando. Pero si hay una guerra ficticia, a veces fría y a veces caliente, entre la cristiandad - cada vez más ecuménica- y eso que llaman Al Qaeda, es lógico que dada nuestra situación en el mapa interese que la base sociológica de nuestro país vuelva al redil católico al que gracias a la estrategia de la tensión alimentada por ZP (Benedicto debería nombrarle cardenal o algo) está volviendo, de la misma manera que vuelve el franquismo sociológico rubricado en las eleciones del 20N. Las necesidades no son las mismas que cuando Alexander Haig y los chicos de la "Sorpresa de Octubre" hiceron el 23F, primera historieta de bandera falsa del gobierno de ese mafioso llamado Ronald Reagan y Juan Pablo II. Luego montarían eso de Otpor y ahora los tenemos por todos lados alentando ridículas revoluciones de colores de tiro errado que en España responden al nombre de 15M.
> ...



joder tío , ya me has puesto deberes


----------



## swing (7 Feb 2012)

Vice
Hoy no tengo tiempo. A partir de mañana empezaré a hacer el recorrido histórico. Por cierto a Robert Rubin no le hacía falta un hombre del tiempo para saber lo que iba a pasar con la economía desde 1995.
Felipe no tenía credibilidad (ni ningún gobernante europeo de la época) para crear esa burbuja de derivados y por eso colocaron a Aznar a la vez que quitaban la ley Glass Steagal sólo dos semanas después de que por jugar a ese juego se hundiera- o hundieran- el Banco Barings.
Felipe fue "devaluado" internacionalmente el 6 de marzo del 95 tras una devaluación de la peseta peseta conseguida a través de una pinza entre el marco y el dólar.


----------



## M. Priede (7 Feb 2012)

Swing

A mí me trajo aquí un amigo y le confesé que sentía complejo de idiota después de pasarme un día entero buscando cómo darme de alta y cómo comentar. Aun así tardé como una semana en andar suelto, o medianamente suelto.

Ya sabes que no coincido contigo en muchas de tus apreciaciones, lo cual no quiere decir que no las valore. No hay que echar en saco roto nada. Por ejemplo sobre el Vaticano: no es que considere que esté detrás de estos tinglados, pero después de dos mil años poniéndose a la sombra del mejor postor para sobrevivir, es de sospechar que no es del todo inocente, y no hay más que ver cómo la canalla de la curia vasca bendecía el terrorismo hasta ayer mismo siguiendo con ello los dictados de quienes ampararon a la ETA durante cuatro décadas (todo con el dejar hacer del Vaticano), y curiosamente les finiquitan el viaje imponiéndoles a Munilla justo cuando Solana negocia el fin de ETA en la Fundación Henry Dunant. Al clero nacionalista lo amordazan mientras los etarras salen a la calle. Qué casualidades ¿eh? Los activarán otra vez cuando les convenga, como a la ETA. Igual.

El cambio en el que estamos, a escala mundial, es inmenso: fin del modelo productivo, tal y como explica Niño Becerra y tantos otros, sin que haya ningún otro modelo alternativo que se vislumbre, como no sea el de la eficiencia extrema ante un mundo superpoblado y con carencias energéticas crecientes y cénit en la extracción de metales. No hablemos de producción de alimentos, donde hasta el mundo desarrollado lo tiene difícil; excuso decir la que se avecina para aquellos que viven con un dólar al día y en breve tendrán que hacer frente a una subida del trigo de más del 20%.

A España le han asignado un papel que nadie se atreve a explicarle a los españoles; menos aun nuestra Derecha, que alcanza una sumisión a los Estados Unidos como jamás tuvo la izquierda por la URSS. Y da lo mismo derecha conservadora, liberal, medio liberal o fascista, ¡todos devotos de los Estados Unidos y a lo que manden!

Saludos. 

Psdt/ Verás cómo en cuanto cojas soltura te vas a sentir bien. Empezando porque no tienes que trozear los comentarios en dos mil caracteres y que no hay censura, salvo que armes alguna muy gorda, cosa que estoy seguro de que no va a ocurrir. Por aquí para mucho niñato, pero también gente muy bien informada. Esto es lo más parecido que hay al bar, a la calle. Mejor aquí que no es circulitos de iniciados, que acaban feneciendo por aburrimiento de los participantes, como los casinos. Me gusta el sitio. Y a ti te gustará. Pinchando en nuevos mensajes verás el movimiento de entradas con nuevos hilos, donde cada cual señala la noticia que más le atrae.

El foro de economía multiplica por diez al de política, que es el nuestro, pero como los nuevos comentarios entran por nuevos mensajes, se acaban metiendo lectores de todos lados.

Zetano, colgando hilos en economía (es el foro de _Burbuja Inmobiliaria_) tendría muchísimas entradas. Lo único que hay que hacer es olvidarse de los sobreentendidos. Tenéis que escribir pensando en que quien os lee no sabe de qué va el asunto. No escribáis solo para vosotros, nosotros; pensad en todos, porque si no acabamos reduciendo la participación y la divulgación --que es lo que interesa, y más ahora que se acerca otro aniversario del 11-m-- a cuatro gatos. 

LO IMPORTANTE ES DIVULGAR, y para eso hay que acumular todo los escrito en estos últimos siete años, sintetizarlo mucho y darlo lo más masticado posible. Se lo comentaba a Curro en un comentario anterior: no hay que perderse en detalles que en su día fueron muy importante, sino contar prescindiendo de todo lo superfluo. Es escribir preguntándose continuamente: ¿esto aclara o bien oscurece lo que quiero explicar? Pensad que el que está enfrente no sabe nada del asunto, entre otras razones porque no tiene obligación de saber, que la gente es muy libre de emplear su escaso tiempo libre en labores bien diferentes a las nuestras. Si a eso añadimos la intoxicación sistemática que ha habido sobre el 11-m por parte de todos los partidos --sin excepción-- y de todos los medios --también sin excepción-- pues no es extraño que estemos como estamos. Vaya por delante la paradoja de que el medio que más se ha significado en la denuncia de la falsedad de la versión oficial, con diferencia, es LD; tristemente el más lacayo de todos con el Imperio.

SIN MIEDO NI ESPERANZA, Swing. Esa ha de ser nuestra divisa. Las cosas hay que hacerlas porque así nos los dicta la conciencia. Y da lo mismo que sirvan de mucho o de nada: se hace porque hay que hacerlas, sin esperar éxitos o fracasos. 

Saludos


----------



## CONSPIRADO (7 Feb 2012)

> SIN MIEDO NI ESPERANZA, Swing. Esa ha de ser nuestra divisa. Las cosas hay que hacerlas porque así nos los dicta la conciencia. Y da lo mismo que sirvan de mucho o de nada: se hace porque hay que hacerlas, sin esperar éxitos o fracasos.



Exacto, Priede, y para que, cuando nuestros hijos nos pregunten que por qué lo hicimos, podamos contestarles: porque éramos los que estábamos allí...

Slds.


----------



## swing (7 Feb 2012)

Vice
Para que tomes un atajo. Decías que Sarkozy trabaja para la CIA. Aquí tienes un artículo sobre Sarkozy que nos lleva hasta la Operación Bajos Fondos con Lucky Luciano. 

Operación Sarkozy: Cómo la CIA puso uno de sus agentes en la presidencia de la República Francesa [Red Voltaire]


Meyssans es un pájaro de cidado pero el artículo está bien documentado. Aunque puede ser ampliado.


----------



## M. Priede (7 Feb 2012)

CONSPIRADO dijo:


> Exacto, Priede, y para que, cuando nuestros hijos nos pregunten que por qué lo hicimos, podamos contestarles: porque éramos los que estábamos allí...
> 
> Slds.



Así es. Esa respuesta me suena de alguna película. Mejor que nos pregunten por qué lo hicimos que no por qué no hicimos nada.


----------



## SARC_borrado (7 Feb 2012)

swing dijo:


> Vice
> Para que tomes un atajo. Decías que Sarkozy trabaja para la CIA. Aquí tienes un artículo sobre Sarkozy que nos lleva hasta la Operación Bajos Fondos con Lucky Luciano.
> 
> Operación Sarkozy: Cómo la CIA puso uno de sus agentes en la presidencia de la República Francesa [Red Voltaire]
> ...





Swing,

Muchísimas gracias por incorporarte a este foro, un abrazo, te leo desde aquel blog de Luis del pino (¡qué tiempos, cuando cada entrada tenía cientos de comentarios! ¡quién lo ha visto y quién lo ve hoy en día!


No siempre estoy de acuerdo con tus comentarios, pero la verdad es que te animo a seguir en tu línea de no doblergarte ante lo establecido como politicamente correcto por el Ppsoe.


La verdad es que casi me da cosa intervenir en este hilo ahora, con _pesos pesados_ como Priede, Conspirado o tú mismo.


Por cierto, ¿sabéis algo de Perasalo-Olasarep?


----------



## CONSPIRADO (8 Feb 2012)

M. Priede dijo:


> Así es. Esa respuesta me suena de alguna película. Mejor que nos pregunten por qué lo hicimos que no por qué no hicimos nada.



En efecto, Priede, corresponde a una peli sobre una hazaña de un destacamento inglés frente a los zulúes, no recuerdo ahora el título. Me gusta mucho.


Sarc,

yo soy un peso ligerísimo, y, en cualquier caso, cualquier aportación es bienvenida. Cuanta mas gente escribamos, mejor.


Slds.


----------



## swing (8 Feb 2012)

Sisebuto
Si no me equivoco eres Enye. Procuraré ser didáctico, pero lo del 11M es un capitulito. Una de tantas Operaciones realizadas por lo que, por resumir, podríamos llamar Red Gladio y prefiero “ser didáctico” pero ampliando el zoom.
Cuando hablamos de Sarkozy, de la Operación Bajos Fondos, no solo estamos hablando de Frank Wisner Sr. y Frank Wisner Jr.
Estamos hablando taambién de William “Wild” Donovan y de caballeros de Malta como los hermanos Dulles y Angleton. Estamos hablando de Irving Brown, la French conection, la UGT y CCOO el sindicato de la iglesia nacido en el Pozo del Tío Raimundo junto con los SS a partir del grupo Forja y Godsa. Estamos hablando del Contubernio de Munich y la aparición de un ministro estrella: Fraga.
Y estamos hablando de los indignados y de un hombre de moda del momento: Jose Luis San Pedro.
Y estamos hablando de un hombre del POUM muy importante en la guerra civil española: Julian Gorkin.
Estamos hablando de un montón de troskistas que son los principales quintacolumnistas de Leo Strauss, irvin Kristol y esos hermanos de sangre de Al Qaeda conocidos como nepocon.
Es más, cuando Ralph mete la historia de Chiang Kai Shek, aunque a Priede le parezca un desparrame, resulta que estamos hablando de AIG, la empresa de lavado de dinero creada por el fundador de la OSS y la CIA...que cayó junto con Lehman dando lugar a la explosión de la burbuja inmobiliaria. ¿Quién exploto AIG (que sí sería rescatada, a diferencia del símbolo Lehman) después de explotar Enron?: Frank Wisner jr.
El mundo es un pañuelo lleno de los mocos de muy poquita gente que está en todos los líos. Gallardón también pertenece a la familia Wisner-Sarkozy, por ejemplo. Y hablo de lazos familiares, de enlaces entre clanes.
La primera consecuencia clara del 11M fue la ruina económica de Grecia, que empieza el 12M. Por lo visto los griegos y todo el mundo mundial tenían miedo de que Eta atentara en las olimpiadas griegas;-)
Procuraré desarrollar todo esto poco a poco.

Sarc
Perasalo es Zetano.


----------



## Fermintx (8 Feb 2012)

swing dijo:


> Vize
> Quien viene de Peones Negros sabe que el PP empezó a cargarse las pruebas y a poner pruebas falsas desde el primer momento y no paró de hacerlo durante 4 años. ¿4 años? Que va. Todavía en febrero de 2010 reapareció otra prueba falsa, el titadyne de la muestra de extintor, 3días después de que Aznar levantara un dedito en Asturias. Y todavía siguen lanzando basura absurda desde Intereconomía y La Gaceta.
> El 11 M fue un atentado geoestratégico equivalente al atentado de Carrero para cambiar la "ideología" de los españoles.
> 8 años después del atentado de Carrero tras una transición realizada a bombazo limpio vino el 23F y España quedó fijado sociológicamente como un pais de "izquierdas" con el techo de Fraga.
> ...



Habia dejado de leer el foro, cansado de comentarios ilegibles e insultantes, asi que por ese lado, censura no hay.
Ahora ante la sorpresa de los que habeis venido, bienvenidos, pues vuelvo a leer.
Desdeluego este comentario de Swing si no es didactico, es claro. Aunque cuando Swing desarrolle sus datos, mucha gente se perderá.

Algo que nunca se como expresar, sin dudar de las tesis de Swing, y las que cionciden en parte, es como todos los personajes que aparecen en las tramas, de todos los estamentos y lugares, son o no conscientes del papel que juegan. Supongo que a priori pocos.


----------



## swing (8 Feb 2012)

Hola Fermintx.
No solo no todos los personajes no saben muchas veces lo que están haciendo, sino que muchos episodios de guerra entre clanes (la guerra es tan contínua entre los clanes) luego terminan siendo utilizados para otra cosa diferente de lo que fue su origen.
Pero hay una jerarquía. Y lo que ordenan los que mandan de verdad, que son los que imponen un sistema (por ejemplo la jugada de los derivados del 95) se cumple inexorablemente.
La razón es muy simple. A la mayoría les interesa el negocio y a quien no interesa es forzado por las circunstancias. Si con una gran demanda de crédito se produce un absurdo en un mercado libre, la bajada de tipos de interés incluso por debajo de la inflación, los bancos tienen que hacer, sí o sí, muchos movimientos para tener beneficios.
¿Eran idiotas los que idearon ésto cometiendo un error de manual que se podría cargar el sistema financiero internacional o les está saliendo de maravilla?
Yo diría que por lo pronto les está valiendo para imponer sus condiciones a todos los países, cuando no de nombrar directamente – y sin disimulos - a sus dirigentes. 
Y hasta ver solo eso me parece una visión miope. 
En junio de 2010 dieron una explicación técnica sobre cual era el plan de Robert Rubin para cuyo desarrollo en nuestro país vino la devaluación de González para ser sustituido por Aznar, el supuesto “enemigo” de franceses y alemanes que lo que hacía era “blanquear” los dólares alemanes con la burbuja inmobiliaria.
El mismo sistema del “Faisán” desde los orígenes del sistema en la 2ª guerra mundial.


El hombre ms listo del mundo - Desde Londres - Cotizalia.com


Si quieres ver extractos de las noticias originales sobre este movimiento aquí lo tienes.





En el cambio de fichas del 95 fue el británico baring.

Se trata de una posición "excepcionalmente grande" en derivados estándar (plain vanilla) sobre índices europeos que no había sido cubierta y que el banco ha decidido cerrar esta semana. Lo cual supone uno de los mayores escándalos de la historia bursátil, comparable al protagonizado por el bróker Nick Leeson y que provocó el cierre de la histórica entidad británica barings en 1995.

http://www.cotizalia.com/cache/2008/01/24/52_llego...

barings fue declarado insolvente el 26 de febrero de 1995.

Baring Brothers - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

No sé si el parche que hicieron fue anular una ley de 1933, en éste contínuo big bang.
La ley que ha propiciado la crisis actual.

12 de marzo de 1995

La ley de 1933 impide las fusiones de entidades con empresas de seguros
El Congreso y la Reserva Federal apoyan la reforma bancaria en EEUU
El nuevo reglamento permitirá a los bancos tener grupos industriales

Portada de EL MUNDO / Domingo, 12 de marzo de 1995...

Ah , pues mira, he hecho bingo.


Este debate, relanzado recientemente en el Congreso por el secretario del Tesoro, Robert Rubin, no se ha visto influido por el escándalo del Banco barings, que ha perdido más de 1.000 millones de dólares por sus operaciones en el mercado de derivados.
Enviado por swing el día 24 de Septiembre de 2009 a las 21:33


Gracias - Los enigmas del 11M - Luis del Pino


Tanto bingo que aun no sabía quien era Robert Rubin.


----------



## sisebuto (8 Feb 2012)

Asín es, swing. El 11-M, 7-J u 11-S son sin duda batallas locales en un frente tan amplio como la esfera que pisamos. Por eso tu capacidad de relacionar información y datos en ese gran puzzle resulta tan interesante como a veces difícil de seguir. Pero oye, nunca bajes el nivel. Ojalá aparecieran también por aquí otros de la banda. La cosa es poder seguir leyéndoos tras el pliege de velamen en LD.


----------



## M. Priede (8 Feb 2012)

Fermintx dijo:


> Habia dejado de leer el foro, cansado de comentarios ilegibles e insultantes, asi que por ese lado, censura no hay.
> Ahora ante la sorpresa de los que habeis venido, bienvenidos, pues vuelvo a leer.
> Desdeluego este comentario de Swing si no es didactico, es claro. Aunque cuando Swing desarrolle sus datos, mucha gente se perderá.
> 
> Algo que nunca se como expresar, sin dudar de las tesis de Swing, y las que cionciden en parte, es como todos los personajes que aparecen en las tramas, de todos los estamentos y lugares, son o no conscientes del papel que juegan. Supongo que a priori pocos.



En la operación Manhattan, que desarrolló en secreto la bomba atómica, participaron más de 100 mil personas, y muy pocos sabían el fin último al que iba destinado su investigación. Todos los complots se desarrollan de esa manera, de no hacerlo así ninguna prosperaría, puesto que las filtraciones serían constantes.

Es como una batalla; tú no sabes lo que está pasando más allá de donde te alcanza la vista; eso lo saben los jefes del regimiento, los cuales, a su vez, desconocen lo que en ese momento está ocurriendo en otras líneas del frente. Todos cumplen órdenes. Después de que todo ha pasado, puedes tejer lo que ocurrió. Para ese entonces --y más si quienes están por encima de ti continúan fuertes-- nadie abrirá la boca. Además no reuniría pruebas suficientes para demandar a nadie, al menos a los autores intelectuales, que para él son tan desconocidos como para cualquiera que no participe en la operación. Por ejemplo: si algún policía implicado en la destrucción de pruebas del 11-m se fuera de la lengua, emplearían contra él infinidad de recursos: ponerlo por loco, desviar su acusación y hacerla naufragar en un laberinto de órdenes y contraórdenes ocurridas en aquel suceso (justo lo que está pasando con Manzano y los trenes); arruinarle la vida a él y a su familia.

******* Manzano recibió órdenes y seguro que promesas de premio gordo si cumplía; pero ******* Manzano no podría denunciar a nadie por la autoría, y entre él y los autores intelectuales, hay tal maraña que de nada serviría lo que S. Manzano pudiera decir. Si denuncia a quien le dio la orden, joderá a ese, y ese se verá entonces en la misma tesitura que ******* Manzano, o en la que se vio ******* Manzano, porque si lo hace, de S. Manzano no queda ni el recuerdo. No olvides a Milans del Bosch y a Armada, que se chuparon la cárcel y ninguno contó que había cumplido órdenes de la Zarzuela.


----------



## Tarúguez (8 Feb 2012)

Güenas noches.

Entro a vuelapluma y botepronto, na más que pa saludar a tól personal.

Voy de p.uto culo, jornadas de 8 a 21.

*swing*, ves como no era tan difícil ¡¡chorra!!

Abrazacos del *zanga*


Os copypego el comentario de *Militres* en el blog de César:

_29 1132CPCF, día 6 de Febrero de 2012 a las 17:37


Destrucción de los trenes del 11-M
Federico: "No se ha hecho justicia porque el PP adoptó la doctrina Gallardón"
Jiménez Losantos ha comentado las revelaciones sobre la destrucción de los trenes del 11-M y ha recordado que "no se ha hecho justicia".

Audio: Federico en 60'': Destrucción de los trenes del 11-M

_

http://www.esradio.fm/2012-02-06/federico-no-se-ha

(no sale el enlace)

__________________________________________________



*O puede ser que “No se ha hecho justicia porque el alcalde de Madrid adoptó la doctrina del PP”

Pero en su blog no se puede hablar de eso porque le resulta insoportable.*

[8014] Enviado por militres el 06/02/2012 a las 20:06:03


El web oficial de César Vidal - Blog - Victoria… - CesarVidal.com


Abrazacos.


----------



## CONSPIRADO (9 Feb 2012)

OFF TÓPIC

AFOTILLO JODIERNA

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...8988919376_1406740755_3244693_648320242_n.jpg


----------



## swing (10 Feb 2012)

_la audiencia dicta el archivo definitivo
Carpetazo a la causa contra ******* Manzano por su papel en el 11-M_

Carpetazo a la causa contra Snchez Manzano por su papel en el 11-M - Libertad Digital


Pues sintiéndolo mucho y aunque nadie lo ha querido escuchar nunca, esto y lo de Garzón, que es exactamente lo mismo, no se explica sin entender de donde salen las tramas falsas.
La trama asturiana es la trama de narcotráfico de la Gurtel.
La clave judicial es la Operación Nova y el cortafuegos para Botin.


----------



## M. Priede (10 Feb 2012)

swing dijo:


> _la audiencia dicta el archivo definitivo
> Carpetazo a la causa contra ******* Manzano por su papel en el 11-M_
> 
> Carpetazo a la causa contra Snchez Manzano por su papel en el 11-M - Libertad Digital
> ...



Ya habíamos avisado en el blog de Federico a los que se hacían ilusiones: Mariano tenía que parar todo esto, y así ha sido.

Voy a ver qué dice Olioagua en el Nuevo Casino. (Por cierto: le dije a Moa que me banease y le mandé a tomar p.e.c., debido a que retomó el hábito de borrarme comentarios mientras dejaba que otros me faltaran. No hizo falta que se lo repitiera. Es peor el Nuevo Casino que el viejo, porque se han sumado otros dos o tres sujetos perfectamente intercambiables con los dos o tres fijos que había, con lo cual el mal se ha multiplicado. Y además los protege. Lo dicho: que se vaya a t...)

A ver qué cuenta Lawrenzo.


----------



## CONSPIRADO (10 Feb 2012)

EMHO el Auto de la Audiencia Provincial es jurídicamente inatacable.
Unos días antes de que la asociación de Ángeles Domínguez interpusiese su querella, sospechosamente, se había presentado otra por los fachas rubgalkaábidos de AE. Ésta última fue rechazada de plano en dos instancias y se interpuso por idénticos hechos que la de Ángeles.
Es de aplicación el principio de non bis in idem.
Por ello fracasará cualquier recurso al TS. El único camino que queda es que el fiscal solicite la reapertura del sumario principal por la aparición de nuevas pruebas.
No lo verán nuestros ojos.
Ahora entiendo las prisas por desactivar ahora el blog de Fede.
Y lo anuncian en pleno follón por lo de juececito, la reforma laboral y lo de Hurtanga.
Están todos en el ajo.
Pero todos.

Slds.


----------



## ZetaJoy (10 Feb 2012)

CONSPIRADO dijo:


> EMHO el Auto de la Audiencia Provincial es jurídicamente inatacable.
> Unos días antes de que la asociación de Ángeles Domínguez interpusiese su querella, sospechosamente, se había presentado otra por los fachas rubgalkaábidos de AE. Ésta última fue rechazada de plano en dos instancias y se interpuso por idénticos hechos que la de Ángeles.
> Es de aplicación el principio de non bis in idem.
> Por ello fracasará cualquier recurso al TS. *El único camino que queda es que el fiscal solicite la reapertura del sumario principal por la aparición de nuevas pruebas.*
> ...



Hay otro camino pero está apunto de cerrarse también:


> A punto de prescribir el "falso testimonio" de las testigos rumanas del 11-M - Libertad Digital
> 
> Según informa El Mundo este lunes, esta semana se cumple un mes desde que los abogados de Jamal Zougam, desde después del juicio en la Audiencia Nacional, presentaran en los juzgados de Plaza de Castilla una querella por falso testimonio contra las testigos rumanas cuyas declaraciones afianzaron la versión oficial y por el que fue condenado como único autor material de la masacre.
> 
> En este sentido, según el Código Penal el delito de falso testimonio prescribe a los cinco años de haberse cometido. Sin embargo, las testigos rumanas comparecieron en el juicio el 13 de marzo de 2007 por lo que ese mismo día de 2012, en apenas dos meses, se extinguirá su posible responsabilidad. Y es por tanto la última oportunidad de Zougam de que le revisen la condena. *Sin embargo, la juez a la que le ha correspondido la causa aún no ha tomado ninguna decisión.*



La noticia es del 16 de Enero. ¿Alguien sabe si ha habido alguna novedad desde entonces?

Edito para añadir este vídeo:

[YOUTUBE]jFlddWG_kbc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## M. Priede (10 Feb 2012)

No volveré a abrir otro hilo mientras no cambien algunas cosas. 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-info/284188-acerca-del-mamarracho-de-moderador.html


----------



## ZetaJoy (10 Feb 2012)

M. Priede dijo:


> No volveré a abrir otro hilo mientras no cambien algunas cosas.
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-info/284188-acerca-del-mamarracho-de-moderador.html



Esos apodos dependen del número de post que llevas. No son personales y no los pone ningún moderador.

Cuando llegas a 100 post pone otra cosa y cuando lleguas a 200 otra y así sucesivamente.


----------



## Tarúguez (10 Feb 2012)

*Priede*

Lo de reptiliano, no te lo tomes como algo personal, se ponen como dice *Zetajoy* según el nº de comentarios, van cambiando según aumentan.

-----

Voy a copiar un post del nick *PiVA*, en el penúltimo hilo del blog de Federico, días antes de que lo cerrara:

_7 de Enero de 2012 a las 20:01259PiVA_

*no os comais mucho la cabeza
están buscando la forma de que se acabe la opinión libre de los lectores en este blog

si se hace directamente canta mucho
es mejor poner normas que no se pueden cumplir, generar el caos y culpabilizar a la victima

ya queda poco
animo D. Fede... a ver que nos cuentas en el próximo
--------------

Es una pena que tengamos que estar hablando de lo que haces en lugar de hablar de lo que hace este gobierno, o de lo que dices en la radio al respecto... o de lo que pasa en el resto del mundo que tampoco está nada mal.

Lastima que cambió el gobierno. Antes no se os veia tanto el plumero... y habia que votar mal menor etc...

¿Es casualidad que despues de dos legislaturas sospechando de ZP y sus muchachos con el 11M... cambie el gobierno y no se pueda hablar del 11M?
jejeje
No creo en las casualidades, y desgraciadamente cuadra con lo que vengo diciendo desde hace 3 años. Canallas complices del encubrimiento ... eso es lo que sois todos por mucho que se escandalicen las almas cándidas.

Los heroes del 11M...
¡Los heroes de la mentira oficial numero 2! Eso es lo que sois. Luisito, PJ y tu...

Que explique PJ como se puede poner en evidencia la mentira oficial, y hacer que la gente sospeche del encubrimiento del PSOE... y despues defender a ZP como siempre hizo... y criticar al PP pero despues pedir siempre voto útil... y toda esa mier.da con la que siempre estais.

O Luisito, que le vale todo menos poner en duda al PP. Teniendo en cuenta que éste es el único sitio donde se hablaba del 11M... podriamos decir que las victimas tienen un gran problema para que se les haga justicia. Vosotros. Pero no es casual que la gente que buscaba la verdad quedara recluida aqui para ser llevada a vía muerta. 
Se que no voy a convencer a nadie, y que además se borrará todo... pero ¡No engañais a todos!

¡Liberticida!
¡Maricomplejines!
¡La libertad ante todo!
¡Me echaron de COPE por hablar del 11M!


*

Piedras preciosas, joyas y pedruscos - El blog de Federico


¿Y a ésto le llaman Justicia y Estado de Derecho?

¡¡Malnacidos!!


----------



## Tarúguez (11 Feb 2012)

* Madrid - 12/03/2004*

[...]

*Según el ministro, esta vía y su catenaria no han sufrido daños importantes, por lo que el restablecimiento depende de la capacidad de trabajo de los operarios para retirar y desguazar los trenes explosionados.*

[...]


Fomento informa de que el uso de las líneas de cercanías de Madrid alcanza un 70% · ELPAÍS.com

-------

*Madrid 15 JUN 1996*

*El Consejo de Ministros decidió ayer el nombramiento de Miguel Corsini como presidente del consejo de administración de Renfe, en sustitución de Mercé Sala, según informó ayer la compañía en un comunicado. Corsini, que ha desarrollado una larga trayectoria en la empresa pública, desempeñaba hasta ahora la dirección de Relaciones Internacionales, una de las líneas de negocio más activas de la compañía en los últimos años.*

[...]

El Gobierno nombra presidente de Renfe a Miguel Corsini | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS


----------



## M. Priede (11 Feb 2012)

Zangarri

_Lo de reptiliano, no te lo tomes como algo personal, se ponen como dice *Zetajoy* según el nº de comentarios, van cambiando según aumentan._

Pues que lo cambien. Estoy hasta las narices de aguantar a niñatos y a gente que no hacen otra cosa que insultar, pero el colmo es cuando ves las mismas tonterías por parte de los administradores del foro. Coño, que lo hagan en guardería, o con la gente que viene aquí a pasar el rato chateando. Me molesta eso mucho más que los insultos de los foreros, que a fin de cuentas se les puede responder. ¿Dónde está la gracia de ningunear a la gente que se molesta en colgar noticias y comentarios, y por si fuera poco, insultarla? Yo no la veo por ninguna parte, y ya sabes que no soy de los que se achantan ante los insultos, incluso me divierto, pero eso es una cosa y otra que lo hagan desde la dirección o que no baneen a gente que no sabe hacer otra cosa. Lee los comentarios de Nin o lo de Badajoz que colgué ayer


----------



## Tarúguez (11 Feb 2012)

*Priede*

Leo los comentarios.

Lo de los tags de _membresía_, supongo que será el sistema que los cambia según el nº de comentarios. No obstante, puedes enviarle un MP a alguno a ver si lo puede cambiar.

Supongo que buscar el equilibrio es difícil, pero si me das a elegir entre moderadores, y tú lo sabes, los hay más censores.

Lo de algunas respuestas en tus hilos, que de hecho las hay muy buenas y razonadas, pero algunas, sabes perfectamente que puedes atribuirlas a la LOGSE. 

Abrazacos.


----------



## SARC_borrado (11 Feb 2012)

Tarúguez dijo:


> *Priede*
> 
> Lo de reptiliano, no te lo tomes como algo personal, se ponen como dice *Zetajoy* según el nº de comentarios, van cambiando según aumentan.
> 
> ...





Excelente comentario de *PiVA*,


Por un lado tenemos la versión oficial Nº1: 

La que nos vendieron por la tele las cadenas generalistas para lo que Daniel Estulin llama (y con razón) la _masa sucia_: Han sido los moros. Para gente que en la vida ha leido algo más que el Marca o el As. Esa gente ya tiene su versión.


Desde algunos medios de la _derecha _tenemos la versión oficial Nº2:

Así por ejemplo desde Minutodigital/intereconomía han lanzado sus buenos torpedos intoxicadores(especialmente descaradas las intervenciones de Mario Gascón): la Eta/Psoe/serviciosecretosmarroquíes.

A destacar, y para crear aún más confusión, que en el ámbito de intereconomía hemos tenido a Enrique de Diego, inquietante personaje que ha defendido fanáticamente la versión oficial Nº1.


Y llegamos a El Mundo y a LD. ¿Versión oficial Nº3? pues que los del PP son muy tontos y no se enteraron de nada. Y punto pelota. El primero empezó muy fuerte, se le veía con ganas. Pero de aquellos agujeros negros (buena parte de ellos engaños/engañados/intoxicaciones) ya no queda nada. Del _Yo acuso_ al silencio más vergonzoso.


Y en LD casi peor. En las últimas semanas se han llegado a eliminar comentarios en algunos blogs por hablar del 11-M. Y vale ya.


Se van a cumplir nueve años desde la masacre y el panorama mediático es desolador. Pocas esperanzas me quedan de que algún día sepamos la verdad.


----------



## lalol (12 Feb 2012)

A LD y asociados sólo les interesaba la conspiración en tanto que les sirviera para fastidiar al PSOE. Como es lógico, ahora que han llegado al poder sus amigos del PP les ha dejado de interesar y hasta les resulta molesta. 

Lo vi claro cuando se adoptó la absurda hipótesis de que había sido el PSOE, en vez de la más plausible de que fuera algún poder internacional ligado también a los atentados de Londres o Nueva York. En ese momento dejé de leer todo lo que se escribía sobre la conspiración, por considerarlo propaganda. Ahora lo lamento, porque veo que algunos sí estabais sinceramente interesados en el asunto desde una perspectiva más objetiva.

¿Sabéis qué ha sido de los peones negros, peones libres, etc.? Me da lástima que hayan sido utilizadas vilmente personas como Gabriel Moris, que desde que perdiera a su hijo en aquel atentado no ha dejado de escribir todas las semanas acerca del asunto, lo que significa que sigue con la herida completamente abierta.


----------



## swing (12 Feb 2012)

Yo no me creo que el único que se entere de que va la vaina sea Belga. Ha sido todo muy descarado. Pero como el blog de LdP parece 59 segundos y no se pueden desarrollar los temas...
Desde luego Zetano ha dado plenamente en el clavo en lo que respecta a la trama nacional.


----------



## swing (12 Feb 2012)

PD Sarc Sólo hay una VO. Y es la de EM. Esa es la que ha llegado al juicio y la que nos han encalomado, con su trama asturiana que es en rrealidad, otra cosa. Algo que amarra a todo el mundo , incluída la monarquía. Como en el 23F o el atentado de Kennedy. A ver si mañana tengo tiempo y paciencia y desenrrollo todas las tramas. Si os fijáis la Vo del 11M parece una tremenda negligencia de Garzón. Y el asunto termina con una ráfaga de fuegos artificiales que nos devuelve a donde empezó todo:Junio del 96. Eso sirve de coartada al PP para pasar página como si no fueran ellos.


----------



## SARC_borrado (12 Feb 2012)

swing dijo:


> PD Sarc Sólo hay una VO. Y es la de EM. Esa es la que ha llegado al juicio y la que nos han encalomado, con su trama asturiana que es en rrealidad, otra cosa. Algo que amarra a todo el mundo , incluída la monarquía. Como en el 23F o el atentado de Kennedy. A ver si mañana tengo tiempo y paciencia y desenrrollo todas las tramas. Si os fijáis la Vo del 11M parece una tremenda negligencia de Garzón. Y el asunto termina con una ráfaga de fuegos artificiales que nos devuelve a donde empezó todo:Junio del 96. Eso sirve de coartada al PP para pasar página como si no fueran ellos.




Cierto, pero...

En que piensa el votante promedio del psoe cuando le preguntan por el 11-M: pues que fueron los moros, los moros estaban cabreados por que ese señor tan de derechas del bigote nos metió en la guerra de Irak, y por eso nos castigaron, y bien hecho, el del bigote se lo merecía, claro que sí.


En que piensa el votante promedio del PP cuando le preguntan por el 11-M:
pues que fue un golpe de estado para echar a la derecha del poder, y la derecha no sabía nada (por que los del PP son muy tontos, tontísimos vamos), y ese mismo votante, aunque no lo diga abiertamente, piensa que fueron los de la Eta/Psoe/Gal.


Yo creo que eso es lo que ha calado en la _masa sucia_. Es un condicionamiento pavloviano dependiendo de tu sentir político. En ese sentido creo que han hecho un magnífico trabajo.

En cuanto a la versión oficial de EM que tu mencionas, no digo que no sea así, pero yo me pierdo, con todas sus ramificaciones, mentiras e intoxicaciones no la veo como un todo inteligible, tal vez sea esa la intención que buscan o que yo soy muy obtuso, no lo sé.


----------



## CONSPIRADO (12 Feb 2012)

SARC y Bernal,
Yo creo que Fede, Luis del Pino y LD han hecho todo lo que han podido (y les han dejado) para que podamos saber la verdad del 11-M.
No se les puede exigir mas.
Estoy seguro de que a ambos les han obligado a desactivar sus blogs.
Los sicarios del sistema son "muy convincentes". Ya visteis lo que dijo Múgica sobre El Huevo o Schez. Manzano sobre su futuro y el de sus hijos. A nadie se le puede exigir que sea un héroe y sacrifique su vida y/o la de sus seres queridos. No me gustaría verme en el pellejo de Fede.

Con respecto al papel del PP en el 11-M, discrepo de lo que sostienen, cada uno con sus matices, Swing y PiVa. Esoy seguro de que ni Aznar ni nadie del PP sabían que fuera a producirse una masacre semejante.
Y, mucho menos, los de la pesoe.
En la ocultación y las mentiras colaboraron y colaboran todos. Lógicamente, el PP fue el que mas colaboró en la trola, porque era el que estaba a cargo de todos los aparatos del poder.
Y la pesoe encantada de que le hicieran el trabajo sucio.

Slds.


----------



## SARC_borrado (12 Feb 2012)

CONSPIRADO dijo:


> SARC y Bernal,
> Yo creo que Fede, Luis del Pino y LD han hecho todo lo que han podido (y les han dejado) para que podamos saber la verdad del 11-M.
> *No se les puede exigir mas.*Estoy seguro de que a ambos les han obligado a desactivar sus blogs.
> Los sicarios del sistema son "muy convincentes". Ya visteis lo que dijo Múgica sobre El Huevo o Schez. Manzano sobre su futuro y el de sus hijos. A nadie se le puede exigir que sea un héroe y sacrifique su vida y/o la de sus seres queridos. No me gustaría verme en el pellejo de Fede.
> ...





Ahí te doy la razón, yo no me voy a cebar con ellos, al fin y al cabo, todos tenemos familia, y la familia es lo primero, que nadie está libre de un _accidente_.

Además, LD es un negocio, un negocio que vive de sus anunciantes, y si tienes como anunciantes al BBVA, al Santander, a Repsol, a Timofónica..., pues eso, que está claro hasta donde se puede llegar y hasta donde no.

Pero que reconozcamos una cosa no quita el que dejemos constancia de la deriva de ese medio, y está clara cual ha sido la evolución de LD en el tema del 11-M.


----------



## swing (12 Feb 2012)

Yo no entro en términos morales. Pero los difusores de la VO , de forma consciente o inconsciente, son esos medios, para vergüenza de los otros medios que no hablan del tema y tal y tal. La paradoja es que tienen juicios por el caso y su defensa es la defensa de la VO, la trama asturiana y todo lo demás. Es eso de que la verdad judial y la verdad periodística son compatibles. Y tanto. 
Conspirado 
Eso de que el PP fue el que más colabró en la trola es un wishful thinking. la trola es 100% PP. Ni LdP ha sabido decirnos una prueba falsa colocada por el Psoe. Por la sencilla razón de que no la hay. Por supuesto que la ocultación es cosa de todos.Pero los tiros tal como se plantean por los medios van totalmente desencaminados. Y yo no creo que ninguno de ellos sean idiotas.


----------



## M. Priede (12 Feb 2012)

Tarúguez dijo:


> *Priede*
> 
> Leo los comentarios.
> 
> ...



Es que lo de colgar etiquetas debería quedar en manos de quien abre el hilo. Cada vez que entro en uno de los míos tengo que dedicarme a borrar lo que han puesto los niñatos, los sectarios y los abertzales: hijo de ***** fascista, español de mierda. Todo así. Y lo curioso es que desde la dirección no les ponen límite.


----------



## SARC_borrado (12 Feb 2012)

swing dijo:


> Yo no entro en términos morales. Pero los difusores de la VO , de forma consciente o inconsciente, son esos medios, para vergüenza de los otros medios que no hablan del tema y tal y tal. La paradoja es que tienen juicios por el caso y su defensa es la defensa de la VO, la trama asturiana y todo lo demás. Es eso de que la verdad judial y la verdad periodística son compatibles. Y tanto.
> Conspirado
> Eso de que el PP fue el que más colabró en la trola es un wishful thinking. la trola es 100% PP. Ni LdP ha sabido decirnos una prueba falsa colocada por el Psoe. Por la sencilla razón de que no la hay. Por supuesto que la ocultación es cosa de todos.Pero los tiros tal como se plantean por los medios van totalmente desencaminados. Y yo no creo que ninguno de ellos sean idiotas.




Aquí discrepo, la VO primera es la que he expuesto antes:

_
En que piensa el votante promedio del psoe cuando le preguntan por el 11-M: pues que fueron los moros, los moros estaban cabreados por que ese señor tan de derechas del bigote nos metió en la guerra de Irak, y por eso nos castigaron, y bien hecho, el del bigote se lo merecía, claro que sí._


Esta es la teoría de las cadenas de televisión generalistas, y de la prensa de papel maytoritaria (con la excepción de EM).

Esa es la VO que cumple a rajatabla con el principio de vulgarización del doctor Goebels, *hasta un idiota puede comprenderla, de eso se trata*.


Que después hayan surgido otras VO al gusto del consumidor y quién se ha dedicado a difundirlas y por qué, por supuesto que sí, pero eso ya es otro tema.


----------



## Tarúguez (12 Feb 2012)

Algo de refresco de la Mari Cospe:

Copio post de *Aaiun*

día 20 de Junio de 2008 a las 22:25

Cospedal y 11M
Con Astarloa como número 2 de Interior, era Secretario de Estado de Seguridad.
(Copio lo de perasalo para dar más sabor al guiso:
•Nunca ha hablado del 11-M ¿Aclarará lo que hizo con los otros documentos que tramitó desde el 11-M hasta que se fue?
•"De hecho, fue la encargada de organizar el recuento de cadáveres en el Ifema, y le dio al ministro la primera cifra de muertos (202), que luego se redujo a 191.")

PERO, EN PAGO A SU BUEN HACER (alguna responsabilidad tendría en el que se pudiera cometer el mayor atentado de la historia de Europa) en abril de 2004 es nombrada Abogada del Estado ante el Tribunal Europeo de Derechos Humanos, ¡¡¡¡POR EL PSOE!!!!, hasta diciembre de ese mismo para ocupar el cargo de Consejera de Transportes e Infraestructuras de la Comunidad de Madrid, puesto en el que sustituyó a Francisco Granados, actual secretario general del PP madrileño. 
Posee la Gran Cruz de la Orden de Isabel la Católica, (Consejo de Ministros, 7 de mayo de 2004). ¡¡¡¡TAMBIÉN SE LA DIÓ EL PSOE!!!
ESTE DECHADO DE EFICACIA ANTITERRORISTA Y BUEN TRATO CON EL PSOE está divorciada y es madre soltera por inseminación artificial (un niño, Ricardo , 10 mayo 2006, in vitro). También admitió que le gustaba una de las medidas sociales del Gobierno socialista, "lo que llaman el divorcio exprés", afirmó en el diario El País. … Para colmo, María Dolores de Cospedal se dice católica practicante 

TODO UN EJEMPLO DE CONGRUENCIA CON LA MAYORÍA DE LOS VALORES DE SUS VOTANTES

Luces, cmara, accin - Los enigmas del 11M - Luis del Pino


Aquí en una entrevista con FJL en La Pope en vídeo, diciéndo lo que reproduce EM:

_En declaraciones a la cadena Cope recogidas por Europa Press, De Cospedal recordó que en su momento vivió "muy de cerca" los atentados del 11 de marzo. *"Queremos que se sepa absolutamente toda la verdad. Hemos tenido un juicio sobre autores materiales y la sentencia dice que no queda probado que las personas acusadas como autores intelectuales lo fueran". "Creo que los españoles tenemos derecho a conocer lo que pasó"*, señaló la dirigente 'popular'.

Sobre este mismo tema añadió que *"eso es obligación no sólo de un partido sino también de un Gobierno y de cualquier político responsable".*_

De Cospedal cree que la sentencia del 11-M no prueba la autora intelectual | elmundo.es

<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ob7ZWRgL1aM?version=3&feature=player_detailpage"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allow******Access" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ob7ZWRgL1aM?version=3&feature=player_detailpage" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allow******Access="always" width="640" height="360"></object>


--------

Párrafo de la carta contestación de Jaime Ignacio del Burgo a Luis del Pino:

_"Tampoco comparto tu opinión sobre lo que calificas como “vergonzoso silencio” del PP “en el tema del 11-M”. *El partido*, al que no en estos momentos ya no represento pues me encuentro como sabe apartado de toda actuación política y no soy más que un militante “de base”, *ha dejado bien claro que si algún día llega al poder utilizará todos los medios a su alcance para conocer la verdad de lo ocurrido para lo que resulta condición “sine qua non” asumir la responsabilidad de la dirección del ministerio del Interior y del CNI."*_

Respuesta de D. Jaime Ignacio del Burgo - Los enigmas del 11M - Luis del Pino

-------

Aquí PJ en La Vuelta al Mundo en el programa en el que Múgica habla del *Güevo*, justo después de la intervención de éste dijo lo siguiente:

(los vídeos del programa donde se le oye decirlo, _http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5Ep6m2HKFE (BORRADO)

Este vídeo ya no está disponible porque la cuenta de YouTube asociada a él se ha cancelado. El motivo de la cancelación es que ha habido a varias notificaciones de infracción de derechos de copyright procedentes de terceros, entre los que se incluyen los siguientes: 

Antena 3
UEFA
Disculpa las molestias._

PJ: _Pues enlazando tu pregunta con la del último espectador, quien va a tener que contestarla y yo creo que muy pronto va a ser el partido popular que va a volver a gobernar en España, y en el mismo momento en que vuelva a ver un presidente y un gobierno del partido popular les recordaremos que los hechos sucedieron bajo su mandato y por lo tanto tienen una doble responsabilidad de intentar esclarecerlo._

FM: _La mayor parte del encubrimiento policial._


¿Que quedó detrás de todo aquello?


Fotos y Titulares:








-------

Ya lo dijo el camarada Arenas:

*"El 11-M no está entre las preocupaciones de los españoles"*

Arenas: "El 11-M no est entre las preocupaciones de los espaoles" - Nacional - Libertad Digital


Y el deslomado siete veces ante Mr. Bush:

_El PP, "como fuerza política", no puede convertir el 11-M "en el eje central de su actuación".

"A mí, por ejemplo, ahora no me interesa nada que el debate se centre ahora en el 11-M; me interesan las elecciones catalanas".
_

Piqué ve "incompatible" que el PP se presente como alternativa y haga del 11-M el eje central de su actuación | Noticia | Cadena SER

-------

*CONSPIRADO*

Mira con quién, recientemente nombrados, comparte consejo de dirección en Ezentis el sr. Piqué:

_ 31 enero, 2012 

El consejo de administración de Ezentis ha aprobado el nombramiento de Josep Piqué, *Luis Solana* y José Wahnón Levy como nuevos miembros del órgano gestor de la compañía en calidad de consejeros independientes._

Josep Piqué se une al consejo de Ezentis como independiente | Noticias de turismo


Saludos.


----------



## CONSPIRADO (12 Feb 2012)

Swing,
escribiste:


> Eso de que el PP fue el que más colabró en la trola es un wishful thinking. la trola es 100% PP. Ni LdP ha sabido decirnos una prueba falsa colocada por el Psoe. Por la sencilla razón de que no la hay. Por supuesto que la ocultación es cosa de todos.Pero los tiros tal como se plantean por los medios van totalmente desencaminados. Y yo no creo que ninguno de ellos sean idiotas.



Hasta Leganés, todas las trolas oficiales las cuela el PP. Luego de Leganés, las poquitas que quedasen por colar, las cuela la pesoe.
Pero contabilizar así me parece engañoso.
Realmente, sea quien sea el encargado de contar la trola en cada momento, todos los demás son igualmente colaboradores necesarios de la trola y beneficiarios de la misma.



> Pero los difusores de la VO , de forma consciente o inconsciente, son esos medios, para vergüenza de los otros medios que no hablan del tema y tal y tal. La paradoja es que tienen juicios por el caso y su defensa es la defensa de la VO, la trama asturiana y todo lo demás. Es eso de que la verdad judial y la verdad periodística son compatibles. Y tanto.



En lo del Citizen Pi Yei no entro porque me resulta incomprensible. O no tanto, je, je. Pero en los casos de Luis del Pino y de Fede, nos contaron lo que pudieron. Aunque no pudieron contar toda la verdad, destruyeron la mentira original de los moritos.
Y aunque parecieran tragar con la nueva mentira oficial de Tytadine=ETA, de haber salido esta nueva MO adelante, habrían conseguido sacar del talego a Zougham e introducir en el inconsciente colectivo que todo lo de los moritos fue una inmensa trola.
Mas de eso no les iban a permitir.
Pero hubiera sido bastante para que la basca dejase de llamarnos conspiranóicos y para dejar en la conciencia de la mayoría la semilla de la duda.

Slds.


----------



## CONSPIRADO (12 Feb 2012)

Tarúguez,

ya, amigo, ¿qué me vas a contar?
La CTC (Cloacocracia Terrorista Cateta) estaría coja sin uno de sus dos pies.

Slds.


----------



## M. Priede (12 Feb 2012)

Me temo que si desde un principio los de LD hubiesen sospechado lo que se iban a encontrar tras el 11-m, no habrían investigado nada. Buscaban a los socialistas, marroquíes y etarras, pero no es eso lo que apareció. No hay más que ver la sumisión con la que se han entregado a la desvergüenza del saqueo de Libia y ahora a la manipulación de lo de Siria.

Todos los medios están amenazados. A tal punto es así que al Huevo no le es suficiente con que no te opongas a él; quiere que colabores. En su día me llamó la atención la poca relevancia que en LD le dieron a la muerte de Ben Laden durante las primeras horas (yo lo señalé en mi correo-e), hasta que alguien debió de tocar el cornetín y en cuestión de minutos empezó a llenarse la portada de columnas celebrando la muerte del _autor del 11-s_. 

Del 11-m no esperéis nada de los periodistas. De ninguno. Y menos de los políticos, claro. Lo más triste, ya digo, no es ver su silencio, sino su colaboración. Vamos, como el gordo de Minesota y evangelista vallecano va a contarnos lo que pasó. 

Después hablan de la izquierda y de la sumisión a Castro. En mi vida vi una cosa así entre la izquierda y la URSS como la que esta gente tiene con los USA.

_*Sin miedo ni esperanza*_, no lo olvidéis.


----------



## SARC_borrado (12 Feb 2012)

Tarúguez dijo:


> Algo de refresco de la Mari Cospe:
> 
> Copio post de *Aaiun*
> 
> ...





Excelente trabajo de recopilación. 

¿Conclusiones? obvias, pero con un adjetivo calificativo por delante: *repugnantes*


----------



## swing (13 Feb 2012)

Sarc
_
En que piensa el votante promedio del psoe cuando le preguntan por el 11-M: pues que fueron los moros, los moros estaban cabreados por que ese señor tan de derechas del bigote nos metió en la guerra de Irak, y por eso nos castigaron, y bien hecho, el del bigote se lo merecía, claro que sí.
_


Eso no es una VO o ,en cualquier caso, es la mantenida por todos. Eso hay que rellenarlo con nombres, tramas y una historia. Y esa historia es la que nos cuentan en EM y únicamente en EM y es rebotada en COPE y en LD.
Y esa historia absolutamente falsa que parte de un viaje falso a Asturias en paralelo a la caravana etarra de Cañaveras es la que va al juicio- hasta los etarras de Cañaveras van al juicio- mientras en EP o Interviú, por ejemplo,.quieren meter islamistas fetén como El Azzizi o Setmarian y toda esa serie de “cerebros del atentado” que no aparecen para nada en el juicio. 




Conspirado


_Hasta Leganés, todas las trolas oficiales las cuela el PP. Luego de Leganés, las poquitas que quedasen por colar, las cuela la pesoe.
Pero contabilizar así me parece engañoso._



¿Me puedes contar una trola que cuele el PSOE tras Leganés o antes de Leganés, me da igual?
Como comprenderás yo estoy bastante harto de seguir el rastro de cada una de las pruebas falsas (todo lo que se ha dicho es falso, al menos en lo que respecta al 11M) hasta su origen y que casi todo el mundo se haga el loco o me ataque por ello sin que nunca sepa responder a estas preguntas.




El mundo del revés sería que la “investigación” policial la hubiera llevado la oposición y no el gobierno.
Hemos tenido nada menos que 5 años para revisar todo lo ocurrido, seguir la aparición y el desarrollo de cada prueba falsa y el resultado no deja lugar a dudas.
Para que aparezca esa idea de que la policía traicionó al PP tiene que pasar un tiempo y no lo hace oficialmente el PP.
Durante la Comisión, el PP se deshace en elogios hacia “su policía”. 
Y después de la sentencia también: “Nuestra policía detuvo a los culpables en un tiempo record”.
Durante la Comisión, Manzano y Del Burgo se quedan solos defendiendo la validez de las pruebas de la kangoo e, incluso, de las declaraciones del portero de Alcalá.

Durante la Comisión, el PP quiere que Rafá y Trash cuenten sus mentiras (del PP) sobre Eta, ante el escándalo del resto de los partidos que llegan a abandonar la sala.
Atencia incluso propone la salida de Rafá de la cárcel.

¿Crees que el PSOE puso el skoda para que entre las muchas trolas surgidas de ese coche aparezca relacionado el escolta de ZP en Gijón?

¿Crees que el PSOE detuvo al Egipcio -en junio de 2004 gobernando el PSOE- el “cerebro intelectual” que había “eliminado a Aznar y colocado a ZP” y que había preparado el atentado antes de la guerra de Irak, cuando Toro y Rafá estaban en la cárcel y cuando se detienen a los de la Operación Dátil?

¿Crees que Zougham y los otros detenidos de la Operación Dátil utilizados para el 11M estaban en la agenda de los que se reían del comando Dixan o aquella operación fue un empeño personal de Aznar, como el mismo dijo, y un favor entre SS como dijo el portador de la agenda, Gómez Menor?

¿Crees que la oposición creo la trama asturiana implicando por supuesta negligencia a Hernando, alguien que será relacionado con el Gal y con ellos?

¿Crees que el PSOE haría coincidir un falso viaje a Mina Conchita y el robo de la kangoo con los etarras de Cañaveras, hablando de viajes paralelos?

¿Crees que los etarras que supuestamente robaron un coche en el callejón de Trash estuvieron en la cárcel de Villabona en 2001 con Toro y Rafá?

¿Por qué nunca respondes a éstas y a cientos de preguntas proscritas más que se derivan de cada una de las pruebas falsas y te enredas con generalidades y descalificaciones a quien las hace?






Las preguntas son para Lesconil o Lugoma, pero podrían ser para Federico, para PJ, para LdP o para ti, que tampoco las respondes y vuelves luego con la cantinela con el método del vale ya. 
Incluso has adjudicado el cerrojazo actual a Rubalcaba con ese mismo método.


----------



## swing (13 Feb 2012)

O más preguntas, siendo lo más importante para entender el cerrojazo lo de Bermudez.




Hay gente que dice que son “contestables”, pero el caso es que nadie los rebate.
Y eso es lo que hay. Sin descartar, por supuesto, que todo esto no sea más que teatro partidista para dividir a la galería.
Pero el caso es que se colocan unas pruebas falsas que nos llevan a una trama falsa (la trama asturiana).
¿Quién defiende esa trama coincidente con la de los etarras de Cañaveras y tal y tal?
¿Quién manda a Asturias a los dos policías y al del CNI?
¿Quien consigue que la trola sobre que El chino conocía a los etarras de Cañaveras llegue hasta el juicio, comentado por Trash, Parrilla. ¿
Además de la peliculita típica entre Bermúdez pidiendo los papeles al CNI en la que nos dicen que los papeles del CNI que dicen que el Chino conocía a los de Cañaveras no se pueden enviar al juicio porque son secretos. Que lo sepas.;-)
¿Quién hace relatos mutantes sobre la vida y milagros de los presuntos culpables?
¿Quién consigue que detengan al Egipcio?
¿Quién ordena investigar las relaciones entre etarras e islamistas en las cárceles?
¿Quién nos hace creer que los etarras a los que se refiere Acebes el 12M (sin que aun se pudiera hablar de Asturias) estuvieron en la cárcel con Toro y Rafá en 2001, siendo esto mentira?
¿Quién consigue meter a Bermúdez en la sala de lo penal y rehacer los informes de Leganés?
¿Quién consigue llevarle al juicio?
¿Quién consigue que se encuentre en los pasillos de la AN el caso del juicio de los maletines que vuelve a llevar a Hernando ante los juzgados?
¿Quién levanta un dedito, para más recochineo desde Asturias, y aparecen milagrosamente, -también en la AN- los videos de la pericial para el aniversario del 11m con el hallazgo del titadyne y tal y tal?
Cuando aparece el video, el representante del PSOE- un tal pedro- dice: El PP mintió del 11al 14M.
A lo que la representante del PP responde: Ya pero eso fue hace mucho. Lo nuevo es esto de ahora.
Total que nos encontramos en el juicio y tras el juicio seguimos con que han sido los moritos y con la sombra de Eta ( además del PSOE y no sé cuantos enemigos más, claro) planeando sopechosa entre la mitad de la sociedad española.
Vaya...
¡Como entre el 11 y el 14M!
Y luego dicen que no tenían poder cuando gobernaban.
Pues fíjate lo que han conseguido sin gobernar: ¡Parar los relojes!


Podría continuar hasta el infinito pero el tema me tiene más que aburrido y hace dos años que ni lo miro. Me da pereza hasta explicar lo que a ocurrido con el cerrojazo y con lo de Garzón.


----------



## Remkool (13 Feb 2012)

.




*Hilo promovido por la Asociación de

Viudas Fachas Compungidas de un

tal Hosemari Ansar, de la política

seria forever ejected, un 11-M ...!​*










*MILL::NES SON LOS FACHA-TARUMBAS*



.​


----------



## CONSPIRADO (13 Feb 2012)

Veamos, Swing,



> ¿Crees que el PSOE puso el skoda para que entre las muchas trolas surgidas de ese coche aparezca relacionado el escolta de ZP en Gijón?



Apareció con la pesoe ya en el poder, pero, como dices, implica tangencialmente a la pesoe. Mi teoría es que lo pusieron polis peperos para neutralizar el acoso de la pesoe.



> ¿Crees que el PSOE detuvo al Egipcio -en junio de 2004 gobernando el PSOE- el “cerebro intelectual” que había “eliminado a Aznar y colocado a ZP” y que había preparado el atentado antes de la guerra de Irak, cuando Toro y Rafá estaban en la cárcel y cuando se detienen a los de la Operación Dátil?



Lo detuvo la poli italiana a requerimiento de España, gobernando ya la pesoe. Los que mas se destacaron en lo de encontrar falsos y sucesivos autores intelectuales fueron los de PRISA.



> ¿Crees que Zougham y los otros detenidos de la Operación Dátil utilizados para el 11M estaban en la agenda de los que se reían del comando Dixan o aquella operación fue un empeño personal de Aznar, como el mismo dijo, y un favor entre SS como dijo el portador de la agenda, Gómez Menor?



Todo lo de Zougham y lo de la Operación Dátil hay que adjudicárselo a los peperos.



> ¿Crees que la oposición creo la trama asturiana implicando por supuesta negligencia a Hernando, alguien que será relacionado con el Gal y con ellos?



No.



> ¿Crees que el PSOE haría coincidir un falso viaje a Mina Conchita y el robo de la kangoo con los etarras de Cañaveras, hablando de viajes paralelos?



No.



> ¿Crees que los etarras que supuestamente robaron un coche en el callejón de Trash estuvieron en la cárcel de Villabona en 2001 con Toro y Rafá?



No lo se, pero ese dato sería fácilmente comprobable.



> ¿Por qué nunca respondes a éstas y a cientos de preguntas proscritas más que se derivan de cada una de las pruebas falsas y te enredas con generalidades y descalificaciones a quien las hace?



Siempre procuro responder a lo que me preguntan. No sé a qué te refieres con lo de las descalificaciones que me atribuyes.



> Incluso has adjudicado el cerrojazo actual a Rubalcaba con ese mismo método.



No sé a lo que te refieres.


Dicho todo lo cual, reitero que contabilizar así las pruebas falsas y adjudicárselas a los peperos o a la pesoe, me parece engañoso, porque todas las trolas son de todos, con independencia de quien sea el que primero las dijo.

Sl2


----------



## swing (13 Feb 2012)

Conspirado 


_
Apareció con la pesoe ya en el poder, pero, como dices, implica tangencialmente a la pesoe. Mi teoría es que lo pusieron polis peperos para neutralizar el acoso de la pesoe._


Siempre hay alguna disculpita para que el PP haga cosas. Así que el skoda lo coloca el PP porque el Psoe le está acosando. Colocamos pruebas falsas, pero es con un buen fin. Defensa propia y tal. El skoda lo que hace es mandar a Garzón a N. York a través de la Operación Nova y el nombramiento de bermúdez como presidente de la sala de lo penal. Para neutralizar lo de Botin. Para eso se coloca el skoda, pero es muy largo de explicar y da pereza hacerlo , sobre todo si no se quiere escuchar.
Esto es el Skoda.

_
El juez Bermúdez y la Justicia a la carta de los poderosos. _


Equipo Nizkor - El juez Bermúdez y la Justicia a la carta de los poderosos..


¿Qué el Psoe estaba acosando al PP? No me digas. ¿Con qué?


----------



## swing (13 Feb 2012)

El Egipcio
Atencia acosa a Alonso en la Comisión con el skoda y con el Egipcio. Según tú es al revés. Alonso es quien dice a finales de agosto del 2004 que el skoda no estaba el 11M en Alcalá. Es quien desmonta el skoda.



En junio de 2004, con el PSOE en el poder, detienen al Egipcio.
Atencia del PP, pregunta a Alonso en la Comisión:

_
<i>atencia
En relación con El Egipcio ,<b> que valoración tiene su testimonio respecto a que llevaban dos años y medio preparando los atentados</b> – le he preguntado si pudo ser el cabecilla y me acaba de contestar- y,<b> por qué habla tanto del deseo de que ganara las elecciones Zapatero</b>; también respecto a la conversación que recogía ayer el diario La Razón en que<b> elogia al presidente del Gobierno Rodríguez Zapatero y dice además textualmente: Agradezco a Dios haber eliminado a Aznar.</b> ¿Qué valoración hace?</i>
_



¿Qué valoración haces tú, aparte de ese mundo del revés en el que vives instalado y en el cual el acosado es el acosador?


_Lo detuvo la poli italiana a requerimiento de España, gobernando ya la pesoe. Los que mas se destacaron en lo de encontrar falsos y sucesivos autores intelectuales fueron los de PRISA._

Lo detuvieron varias policías y sirvió a la campaña pepera de las europeas. Mayor Oreja fue uno de los que lo utilizó.
El día de las europeas, 13 de junio del 2004, hacen aparecer el skoda a través de la llamada de una vecina. Pero tras un periplo, lo mete en Canillas el 17 de junio Santaella, el 56589, el instructor nombrado de forma ilegal por el PP el 13M a las 18:30 de la tarde. El mismo que se deshace de los enseres de las víctimas con la firma de Del Olmo. El mismo que cuando colocan a bermudez rehace los informes de Leganés y hace desaparecer los de Teresa Palacios, permitiendo la aparición del ADN de Lamari, la prueba falsa del skoda. El mismo sindicalista pepero que no quiso detener a los manifestantes del Pp en la mani de Bono. Se lo oculta la juez Del Olmo hasta más de un mes después, el 19 de julio de 2004. A punto para que EM (Antonio Rubio) saque la exclusiva sobre el coche el 24 de julio y Del Burgo se rasgue las vestiduras porque el Psoe no les ha dicho nada sobre el coche que han colocado ellos y con el que crean tramas islamistas y etarras falsas y llegan a implicar hasta al escolta de ZP. Pero sobre todo,con el que salvan el culo a Botin inventandose la Operación Nova.


----------



## CONSPIRADO (13 Feb 2012)

Voy con tu segundo post, Swing,



> Y eso es lo que hay. Sin descartar, por supuesto, que todo esto no sea más que teatro partidista para dividir a la galería.



No sólo no lo decarto, sino que lo creo firmemente.



> ¿Quién defiende esa trama coincidente con la de los etarras de Cañaveras y tal y tal?
> ¿Quién manda a Asturias a los dos policías y al del CNI?
> ¿Quien consigue que la trola sobre que El chino conocía a los etarras de Cañaveras llegue hasta el juicio, comentado por Trash, Parrilla. ¿
> Además de la peliculita típica entre Bermúdez pidiendo los papeles al CNI en la que nos dicen que los papeles del CNI que dicen que el Chino conocía a los de Cañaveras no se pueden enviar al juicio porque son secretos.



Los peperos.



> ¿Quién hace relatos mutantes sobre la vida y milagros de los presuntos culpables?



Todo Dios.



> ¿Quién consigue que detengan al Egipcio?



Creo que ya mandaba la pesoe, ¿no? Te lo pregunto porque ahora mismo no lo recuerdo con exactitud.



> ¿Quién ordena investigar las relaciones entre etarras e islamistas en las cárceles?



Los peperos.



> ¿Quién nos hace creer que los etarras a los que se refiere Acebes el 12M (sin que aun se pudiera hablar de Asturias) estuvieron en la cárcel con Toro y Rafá en 2001, siendo esto mentira?



Ya te he dicho antes que no lo se. Si es cierto que es falso, la trola la cuela el PP.



> ¿Quién consigue meter a Bermúdez en la sala de lo penal y rehacer los informes de Leganés?



Aparentemente a Sologómez lo mete el PP contra los también aparentes deseos de la pesoe. No sé si es teatrillo o no.
Los informes de Leganés se hicieron y se rehicieron con la pesoe ya mandando.



> ¿Quién consigue llevarle al juicio?



¿A quien?



> ¿Quién consigue que se encuentre en los pasillos de la AN el caso del juicio de los maletines que vuelve a llevar a Hernando ante los juzgados?
> ¿Quién levanta un dedito, para más recochineo desde Asturias, y aparecen milagrosamente, -también en la AN- los videos de la pericial para el aniversario del 11m con el hallazgo del titadyne y tal y tal?



Ni idea

Sl2


----------



## CONSPIRADO (13 Feb 2012)

Voy ahora con el tercero, pese a la animosidad con que te me diriges.



> Atencia acosa a Alonso en la Comisión con el skoda y con el Egipcio. Según tú es al revés. Alonso es quien dice a finales de agosto del 2004 que el skoda no estaba el 11M en Alcalá. Es quien desmonta el skoda.



¿Según yo es al revés?



> ¿Qué valoración haces tú, aparte de ese mundo del revés en el que vives instalado y en el cual el acosado es el acosador?



Que lo que declaró el egipcio ante la policía favorecía objetivamente mas al relato pepero que el de la pesoe que decía que el atentado era una represalia por lo de Iraq y la foto de las Azores.
Lo del mundo al revés y los acosos no acabo de pillarlo.



> Lo detuvieron varias policías y sirvió a la campaña pepera de las europeas. Mayor Oreja fue uno de los que lo utilizó.
> El día de las europeas, 13 de junio del 2004, hacen aparecer el skoda a través de la llamada de una vecina. Pero tras un periplo, lo mete en Canillas el 17 de junio Santaella, el 56589, el instructor nombrado de forma ilegal por el PP el 13M a las 130 de la tarde. El mismo que se deshace de los enseres de las víctimas con la firma de Del Olmo. El mismo que cuando colocan a bermudez rehace los informes de Leganés y hace desaparecer los de Teresa Palacios, permitiendo la aparición del ADN de Lamari, la prueba falsa del skoda. El mismo sindicalista pepero que no quiso detener a los manifestantes del Pp en la mani de Bono. Se lo oculta la juez Del Olmo hasta más de un mes después, el 19 de julio de 2004. A punto para que EM (Antonio Rubio) saque la exclusiva sobre el coche el 24 de julio y Del Burgo se rasgue las vestiduras porque el Psoe no les ha dicho nada sobre el coche que han colocado ellos y con el que crean tramas islamistas y etarras falsas y llegan a implicar hasta al escolta de ZP. Pero sobre todo,con el que salvan el culo a Botin inventandose la Operación Nova.



Ya te lo he dicho antes, me parece que lo del Skoda fue cosa de polis peperos. Yo siempre he pensado que su finalidad era neutralizar el acoso preelectoral de la pesoe. Con lo de salvar a Botín inventándose la Operación Nova, no sé a lo que te refieres.

Sl2


----------



## swing (13 Feb 2012)

T_odo lo de Zougham y lo de la Operación Dátil hay que adjudicárselo a los peperos._




O a Bill Clinton y al juez Jean-Louis Bruguière, a su antecesor Alain Marsaud, Brisard... y a tantos otros.

Tras el paripé de la juez Cillán, el 11M termina exactamente igual que empezó. Con la llamada a declarar de Galindo y Cassinello, entonces por el "Garzón de los cojones", segín Cassinello. 
Garzón nunca ha condenado a nadie pero es la información es poder y Garzón quiere mucha información. Y en su momento fue una herramienta cojonuda para neutralizar una rama inservible de Gladio.




_18-5-96

El general cassinello declarará el martes ante Garzón como imputado
El lunes lo hará Sáenz de Santamaría y más tarde será llamado Rodríguez galindo, los tres en un sumario de los GAL

Portada de EL MUNDO / Sbado, 18 de mayo de 1996...
_



Y aquí tenemos la polémica sobre el explosivo.




_
14-6-96
Atentado contra el juez que condenó a Amedo y Dominguez.



"Los encargados de investigar el caso contemplan la posibilidad de que pueda ser obra de los GRAPO, de grupos mafiosos que ya han enviado antes otras cartas-bomba, o de la ultraderecha.

Fuentes del Ministerio del Interior citadas por Efe indicaron ayer que no cabe descartar que el envío fuese obra de «un exaltado» que se movería en la órbita de la ultraderecha, que habría actuado con fines desestablizadores.

*Algunas fuentes policiales han explicado a este periódico que ETA ya no emplea goma-2, aunque ésta sigue siendo utilizada por los artificieros de las Fuerzas de la Seguridad del Estado.

En cuanto al libro en el que iba el explosivo, titulado El escorpión de la Corte, esas fuentes indicaron que en algún momento fue el que se utilizó para los exámenes de los artificieros de la Policía y la Guardia Civil".*

Portada de EL MUNDO / Viernes, 14 de junio de 1996...

_




En 2002 los exculpa Garzón tras las declaraciones de Saenz De Santamaría del 13-11-2001 (díade la Operación Dátil y de otras causalidades que deberías de saber de memoria ) diciendo lo obvio: Que el Gal son todos.
Nadie sabe como pudo entrar el explosivo en la AN (volvemos a la Operación Nova). El juez Alfaro estaba llevando el caso de la puesta en libertad del comando Matalaz de Eta. El comando habíasido detenido por un Geo que se había hecho pasar por otro policía actuando de cebo: *Torronteras.*


Sin embargo, el día de nochebuena del 99 en el que Piqué anuncia las elecciones que el PP gana por mayoría absoluta no hay problema para que Eta utilice goma 2. Y detienen una caravana como la de Cañaveras, pero más grande, con cloratita y Goma 2.


*“El mecanismo de relojería para hacer detonar en forma simultánea los 1800 kilos de cloratita, dinamita y goma-2 estaba sincronizado. Mayor Oreja indicó que ETA "tenía el propósito de hacer detonar las bombas en forma simultánea, a una hora en la que lo más probable es que los resultados hubieran sido cruentos". *

http://www.lanacion.com.ar/nota.asp?nota_id=166131



¿Pero no quedamos en que Eta no utiliza goma2?
Encima solo dos meses antes, acaban de coger a los etarras robando 8 toneladas de Titadyne de Plevin. Dinamita que es recuperada.

_La policía recupera la dinamita robada por ETA y detiene al asesino de Tomás y Valiente

En la operación fueron capturados, además de Bienzobas, otros dos etarras y dos francesesde Titadyne de Plevin.


La polica recupera la dinamita robada por ETA y detiene al asesino de Toms y Valiente

_

La polémica tiene su aquél, porque tras la "recuperación" del titadyne por parte de Mayor y Cotino, nos empiezana decir que Eta tiene 50 Kg de ese explosivo,cantidad que va creciendo y queda en una cantidad fija, tanto con Mayor como con Rajoy en Interior: Eta tiene 4000 kg de titadyne.
¿Cómo "recuperan" los etarras ese explosivo con el que harán muchos de los atentados posteriores?
Esa esuna buena pregunta para que la respondan Mayor, Cotino y Rajoy.


Pero es que ese mismo día de nochebuena del 99 aparece el peligro de Bin Laden en USA.






_Viernes, 24 de diciembre de 1999 EL MUNDO periodico


El FBI insta a no abrir paquete alguno del extranjero, sin hacerlo examinar antes - El presidente recuerda también que no se compren alimentos a lo loco

Clinton llama a una alerta general contra el terrorismo

Alarma al detener en la frontera a tres sospechosos de trabajar para Bin Laden


http://www.elmundo.es/1999/12/24/internacional/24N..._




A los sospechosos les detienen por el aviso de un juez que por lo visto tiene una bola mágica:Jean-Louis Bruguière.
Este mismo juez es el que abre una rogatoria para detener a Zougham a través de un teléfono falso. El tío es tan profético que la orden para detener a Zougham la de el 13 de marzo de 2000 y ,tras aclararse el entuerto de las mil fallo carambolas con las encasquetan a Zougham y darle la nacionalidad, Zougham será detenido exactamente 4 años después: El 13 de marzo de 2004.


----------



## swing (13 Feb 2012)

_
Cita:
¿Crees que la oposición creo la trama asturiana implicando por supuesta negligencia a Hernando, alguien que será relacionado con el Gal y con ellos?
No.

Cita:
¿Crees que el PSOE haría coincidir un falso viaje a Mina Conchita y el robo de la kangoo con los etarras de Cañaveras, hablando de viajes paralelos?
_
No.



Menos mal. De ahí viene la "animosidad" Curro. Es que estoy más que harto de contarlo durante años con todo Dios haciendose el sordo menos un montón de excepciones que ya no escriben en el blog de LdP (pa qué) y , por supuesto, Zeatano, belga que las pilla al vuelo pero es muy criítico escribiendo y pocos más.
Esa es precisamente la columna vertebral sobre la que se asienta la VO, cuyo relato hacía día tras día EM.


----------



## CONSPIRADO (13 Feb 2012)

Swing,



> Menos mal. De ahí viene la "animosidad" Curro. Es que estoy más que harto de contarlo durante años con todo Dios haciendose el sordo menos un montón de excepciones que ya no escriben en el blog de LdP (pa qué) y , por supuesto, Zeatano, belga que las pilla al vuelo pero es muy criítico escribiendo y pocos más.
> Esa es precisamente la columna vertebral sobre la que se asienta la VO, cuyo relato hacía día tras día EM.



Pues me alegro mucho de que se haya solucionado el malentendido.
En efecto, esa es la "columna vertebral sobre la que se asienta" esa trola. Y reconozco que con mucha eficacia entre los votantes peperos.

Sl2


----------



## swing (13 Feb 2012)

_
Cita:
¿Crees que los etarras que supuestamente robaron un coche en el callejón de Trash estuvieron en la cárcel de Villabona en 2001 con Toro y Rafá?
No lo se, pero ese dato sería fácilmente comprobable._





Claro que es un dato fácilmente comprobable. ¿Pero para que sirve comprobarlo y escribirlo una y otra vez si no sólo tú no te acuerdas, sino que nadie se hace eco de ello,desmontando de una vez las trolas que empiezan con la entrada de Bermúdez y que son aireadas por Del Burgo con la complicidad en forma de preguntas no respondidas de Rubalcaba?


El 12M a las 6 de la tarde, porque sí y vale ya, Acebes nos mete a los etarras sobre los que luego nos contarán esas historias falsas.


_
El ministro indicó que no se conocía de dónde procedía la goma-2, pero que se estaba investigando la posibilidad de algún robo. Además, los detonadores utilizados corresponden a modelos que también se fabrican en España y que son similares a los encontrados en la furgoneta localizada en Alcalá de Henares horas después de la matanza.
Se refirió también a la similitud con el intento de llevar a cabo atentados en cadena en las Navidades de 2002, con la colocación de bombas en diferentes centros comerciales.

Acebes insiste en señalar a ETA como la primera sospechosa | HOME | Home - Abc.es_


Estos etarras Aramburu y Echevarría fueron detenidos tras coger un coche con cloratita en Pozuelo el 17-12-2002.
Del Burgo pregunta a Rubalcaba si el explosivo era goma 2 y Rubalcaba deja la pregunta sin respuesta, cuando le bastaba con decir: No. Y ustedes que le detuvieron deberían de saberlo. Era cloratita.
Y Del Burgo insistiendo con esas trolas y con que hicieron el atentado de Santander del 3 de diciembre de 2002 cogiendo un coche en el callejón de Trash (cosecha de Carretero, pero eso lo explicaré después con lo del cerrojazo) y con que si Aramburu estuvo en la cárcel de Villabona a finales de 2001 con Rafa y Toro (nuevamente explicación del cerrojazo).

Aramburu fue detenido durante la tregua del 98. Exactamente el 10 de marzo del 99, tras la detención el día anterior en Francia de Kantauri. 
¿Quién le detuvo? 
Vaya por Dios: Torronteras. 
Pero luego fue puesto en libertad.
¿Por quién? 
Vaya por Dios: Teresa Palacios, la juez de Leganés. 
La juez para todo de Gómez Menor, cuando Garzón no se quiso meter en el lío original de Yemen en el 99 que ha llevado al 11M. Pero eso es otro capítulo aparte.
Y, aunque es de esos que entran y salen de la cárcel, Aramburu estuvo en libertad hasta ese 17 de diciembre de 2002 en que fue detenido. No estuvo en la cárcel de Villabona con Toro y Rafá. Eso es falso como las historias aportadas por Rafá desde que Del Burgo se hizo su padrino en agosto de 2004.




_En febrero de 1997, se dio a la fuga de su domicilio ya que la policía lo
estaba buscando por su presunta implicación en actos de violencia
callejera. El 4 de marzo de ese año se presentó voluntariamente ante la
Audiencia Nacional e ingresó en la prisión de Valdemoro, donde
permaneció hasta el 19 de abril siguiente en que fue puesto en libertad
bajo fianza de medio millón de pesetas.

El 10 de marzo de 1999 fue vuelto a detener por el Cuerpo Nacional de
Policía durante la operación en la que fue desarticulado el "comando
Donosti" encabezado por Sergio Polo y Kepa Echevarria. aramburu,
domiciliado en Hernani, fue acusado de colaboración con ETA por lo que ingresó en prisión.

En esta ocasión junto con otras doce personas... Volvió a ingresar por tercera vez en prisión,
aunque posteriormente quedó de nuevo en libertad provisional.
En fecha no determinada se dio a la fuga de su domicilio incorporándose
a la organización terrorista. La policía española tenía su nombre entre los
sospechosos de estar actualmente encuadrado en un comando en el
interior de España.

El 15 de noviembre de 2000 el fiscal pidió un total de 18 años y 6 meses de
cárcel para Sergio Polo y Kepa Echevarría por los delitos de pertenencia a banda armada,
tenencia de armas y falsificación de documentos. Para los presuntos colaboradores Luis
Miguel Rufo Astinza, Egoitz Gurruchaga Gogorza, Gorka Lazkano Murua, Leire Picabea
Almandoz, José Cándido Sagarzazu Gómez y Garikoitz Pascual Muneta solicitó 5 años de
cárcel por el delito de colaboración con banda armada.
La Audiencia Nacional acordó el *5 de febrero de 2001 *dejar en libertad provisional a Garikoitz
Pascual Muneta*,Gotzon aramburu Sudupe (ya se encontraba en libertad provisional bajo
fianza,...*

cache:vtXKJwK2edkJ: - Google Search...
_




El 15 de octubre se reabre la Comisión, ya con bermudez controlando todos los resortes. Con la historietadel Gitanillo. Con Rafá, Del Burgo y Olga Sanchez contando la historieta de las relaciones entre etarras e islamistas en las cárceles que dará lugar a la Operación Nova gracias a la introdución de la prueba falsa del skoda: Lamari.
Y empiezan a desfilar los policías y GC de Asturias. Los GC implican a Hernando y el jefe superior de policía de Asturias,(Carretero) de carrera paralela al de la Gestapillo que sustituyó a Rancaño (Barón) mete a estos etarras en el atentado de Santander (callejón de Trash y esas chorradas) y luego será destinado a una embajada.
Poco después (8-11-2004)se celebra oportunamente el juicio a estos dos etarras (patadón al cristal), a tiempo para que Astarloa (18-11-2004) y Aznar (28-11-2004) metan esas trolas en la Comisión.


----------



## CONSPIRADO (13 Feb 2012)

Gracias, Swing, tienes una memoria portentosa.

Sl2


----------



## CONSPIRADO (13 Feb 2012)

OFF TÓPIC
(pa desconectar un ratillo)

Conocí a Cissy Houston por mi afición al Jazz oyendo un disco del flautista blanco Herbie Mann, llamado Surprises, con el que me cautivó por su voz imperial, su gracia y su swing.
Luego supe que era una de las grandes reinas del Gospel y me hice seguidor suyo.
Años después, su hija Whitney me emocionó con su voz, parecida a la de su madre y con su gran belleza física.
Veedla aquí de jovencita cantando el tradicional “The greatest love of all” ante su madre y con imágenes en sepia de su niñez.

Whitney Houston - Greatest Love Of All - YouTube

Os pongo la letra y una traducción libre fecha por mi.

“Greatest Love Of All”

I believe the children are our future
Teach them well and let them lead the way
Show them all the beauty they possess inside
Give them a sense of pride to make it easier
Let the children’s laughter remind us how we used to be
Everybody searching for a hero
People need someone to look up to
I never found anyone to fulfill my needs
A lonely place to be
So I learned to depend on me

[Chorus:]
I decided long ago, never to walk in anyone’s shadows
If I fail, if I succeed
At least I live as I believe
No matter what they take from me
They can’t take away my dignity
Because the greatest love of all
Is happening to me
I found the greatest love of all
Inside of me
The greatest love of all
Is easy to achieve
Learning to love yourself
It is the greatest love of all

I believe the children are our future
Teach them well and let them lead the way
Show them all the beauty they possess inside
Give them a sense of pride to make it easier
Let the children’s laughter remind us how we used to be

[Chorus]

And if by chance, that special place
That you’ve been dreaming of
Leads you to a lonely place
Find your strength in love

***********************************************

Creo que los niños son nuestro futuro
enséñalos bien y déjalos guiar su camino
enséñales toda la belleza que poseen en su interior
dales sentido del orgullo para hacérselo mas fácil
deja que la risa de los niños te recuerde cómo éramos
Todos buscamos héroes
la gente necesita alguien a quien admirar
jamás encontré a nadie que llenara mis necesidades
un lugar solitario para ser yo
así que aprendí a depender de mí.

(CORO)
Hace tiempo decidí no caminar bajo la sombra de nadie
si fallé, si tuve éxito
finalmente viví como creí
no importa lo que me quitaron
porque jamás pudieron quitarme mi dignidad
Porque el amor mas grande
me ocurría a mí
encontré el amor mas grande
dentro de mi
el amor mas grande
es fácil de lograr
aprender a amarte a ti mismo
es el amor mas grande de todos

Creo que los niños son nuestro futuro
enséñalos bien y déjalos guiar su camino
enséñales toda la belleza que poseen en su interior
dales sentido del orgullo para hacérselo mas fácil
deja que la risa de los niños te recuerde cómo éramos

(CORO)

Y si por azar ese sitio especial
en el que soñabas
te lleva a la soledad
encuentra tu fuerza en el amor.

********************************************
Veed también aquí a su madre cantando “Yesterday” a capella.

Cissy Houston - Yesterday - YouTube

Aquí, también a la madre cantando el tema “Creepin’ ” de Steevie Wonder

cissy houston - YouTube

Y, por último, a madre e hija, recientemente, haciendo un precioso dueto.

Whitney Houston - I Know Him So Well ( Feat. Cissy Houston ) - YouTube

Hoy Cissy llora al tenerla que enterrar.
Descanse en paz

Sl2


----------



## swing (13 Feb 2012)

Por si quieres ver la detención del comando en el que estaba Aramburu.



Jueves, 11 de marzo de 1999 EL MUNDO periodico


_La policía asegura haber desmantelado el último comando que le quedaba a ETA

Detenidos en San Sebastián dos miembros «liberados» del «Donosti» cuando se disponían a huir y siete colaboradores de apoyo - En las últimas semanas habían realizado intensos seguimientos a personalidades


MADRID/SAN SEBASTIAN.- Efectivos de la comisaría de San Sebastián lograron desmantelar ayer el comando Donosti, único con capacidad operativa que la organización terrorista mantenía en la actualidad.

Según fuentes de la lucha antiterrorista, esta operación desarrollada en Guipúzcoa no tiene ninguna relación con la realizada en Francia por la Guardia Civil contra el entramado militar de ETA, en la que fue detenido el responsable de los comandos etarras, José Javier Arizkuren Ruiz, Kantauri. Unicamente el temor a que los etarras del Donosti decidieran huir tras la operación de Francia provocó la rápida intervención de los agentes de la comisaría de San Sebastián. De hecho, en el momento de la detención, Polo y Etxebarria portaban mochilas con ropa, moneda española y francesa, armas y documentos falsos.

http://www.elmundo.es/1999/03/11/espana/11N0004.ht...
_



Vaya, vaya. En plena tregua, con Aznar soltando etarras a cascoporro (casi 200 en unos meses del 99 por la vía Azkoiti que acaba de reivindicar hace poco) y la poli diciendo Eta kaput.


¿Y el historial de Torronteras?

_
Entre los servicios realizados por Francisco Javier Torronteras Gadea durante su permanencia en el GEO descacan, según el historial facilitado por Interior en un comunicado, la detención de una banda de extorsionadores en Bilbao y de varios terroristas de los GRAPO en Barcelona (entre ellos Enrique Cuadra), a*sí como la desarticulación en Granada y Jaén de una organización relacionada con la Camorra napolitana*. También detuvo a una banda de narcotraficantes en Madrid y desarticuló otras de atracadores albaneses y bosnios en Madrid, además de capturar a unos extorsionadores en Vizcaya y detener a unos atracadores polacos en Madrid.

Además, participó en la liberación de tres personas secuestradas en Robledo de Chavela (Madrid) por una banda organizada y en *la captura de los terroristas del 'comando Donosti' de ETA en San Sebastián*. Pero también detuvo a bandas de extorsionadores en Tarragona y Barcelona, desarticuló otra de atracadores colombianos en Madrid y liberó a un empresario secuestrado por delincuentes polacos en Gandía (Valencia). Asimismo intervino en el apresamiento en alta mar un barco que transportaba un importante cargamento de cocaína con destino a las costas españolas. 
En el extranjero

Torronteras estuvo destacado en Zaire, Argelia (en cuatro ocasiones) y Chile, formando parte o al mando de los equipos GEO encargados de proteger las representaciones diplomáticas españolas. Y, por su cualificación profesional, integró las delegaciones del GEO que realizaron sendas visitas de trabajo al Grupo de Operaciones Especiales portugués y al Grupo de Intervención Especial italiano.

Para obtener su cualificación profesional el policía fallecido realizó cursos de manejo y activación de explosivos, de buceo y de instructor de defensa personal policial. A lo largo de su vida profesional le fueron concedidas una treintena de felicitaciones y condecoraciones policiales. *Entre ellas, la Cruz al Mérito Policial con distintivo rojo por su actuación en la detención de los miembros del 'comando Donosti'. *

elmundo.es - Un polica curtido en la lucha contra el terrorismo y el crimen organizado_


El de los del Grapo es el secuestro de Publio Cordón. También tiene que ver con secuencias del cerrojazo. y el de la camorra en Granada y Jaen ni te cuento. Tiene que ver con la secuencia que empieza en el 84 con la detención del jefe de la mafia, Antonio Bardellino, cuya puesta en libertad por parte de dos jueces (Hermida y Varon Cobos) acabó con la carrera del fundador y presidente de la AN que quería expedientar alos liberadores del mafioso. La AN está para lo que está.





_Operaciones destacadas. Rafael, jefe del Grupo Especial de Operaciones del Cuerpo Naconal de Policía, recordaba cómo una de las acciones más peligrosas la desarticulación del «comando matalaz» de ETA, cuyos integrantes, por cierto, tuvieron que ser puestos en libertad porque la Audiencia Nacional no llegó a juzgarles en el plazo máximo de cuatro años que fija la ley. «Un agente de la unidad cuenta el jefe del GEO se hizo pasar por otro compañero del Cuerpo del que sabíamos que era objetivo de la banda terrorista. Durante más de un año, todos los días, hasta que entró el comando , viajó con el coche del policía amenazado de Baracaldo, donde vivía, hasta el cuartel de Basauri, y vuelta. Cuando aparecieron para poner una bomba, en junio de 1991, los etarras fueron detenidos»._



Y vuelve la mula al trigo.
_


Ocurrió el miércoles, cuando el magistrado abría la correspondencia. Un artefacto casero camuflado dentro del libro «El escorpión de la Corte», compuesto por 100 gramos de goma-2, le arrancó tres falanges de la mano derecha. Aunque los tres atentados anteriores contra miembros de la Audiencia Nacional fueron obra de ETA, ninguna pista hace pensar que sea esta banda terrorista la responsable. Es más, existen indicios que señalan a la ultraderecha: el mismo libro ha sido utilizado en ocasiones para los exámenes de los artificieros de las Fuerzas de Seguridad del Estado.

José Antonio Jiménez Alfaro Giralt presidió el Tribunal que condenó a 109 años de cárcel a los ex policías Amedo y Domínguez (caso GAL). Aunque con fama de conservador, suya fue la sentencia que absolvió al abogado Txemi Gorostiza al invalidar las grabaciones realizadas en Alcalá-Meco entre el letrado y sus defendidos etarras. Otras causas que pasaron por sus manos fueron la colza (1987), Banesto l*la fuga del comando matalaz y el proceso a Sito Miñanco*. En marzo figuró entre los candidatos para cubrir la plaza dejada vacante en el Supremo por José Luis Manzanares._


----------



## swing (13 Feb 2012)

Sigo, Curro.

_
¿Por qué nunca respondes a éstas y a cientos de preguntas proscritas más que se derivan de cada una de las pruebas falsas y te enredas con generalidades y descalificaciones a quien las hace?
Siempre procuro responder a lo que me preguntan. No sé a qué te refieres con lo de las descalificaciones que me atribuyes.
_


Es el problema de responder por partes como estamos haciendo. Como digo más adelante son preguntas que hago a Lesconil y Lugoma, que siempre hacen mutis por el foro.


_
Incluso has adjudicado el cerrojazo actual a Rubalcaba con ese mismo método.
No sé a lo que te refieres._

Obviamente me refiero a ésto.


_EMHO el Auto de la Audiencia Provincial es jurídicamente inatacable.
Unos días antes de que la asociación de Ángeles Domínguez interpusiese su querella, sospechosamente, se había presentado otra por los fachas *rubgalkaábidos* de AE. Ésta última fue rechazada de plano en dos instancias y se interpuso por idénticos hechos que la de Ángeles.
Es de aplicación el principio de non bis in idem._


¿De donde sacas que los chicos de AES , tan próximos a De Diego e Intereconomía son Rubalcábidos?


----------



## CONSPIRADO (13 Feb 2012)

Qué casualidad (¿o no?) que fuera precisamente Torronteras al que encargaron la entrada en el piso de Leganés y que le costó la vida.

Sl2


----------



## swing (13 Feb 2012)

Cosas sueltas que quedan

*
¿Quién hace relatos mutantes sobre la vida y milagros de los presuntos culpables?
Todo Dios.*


Todo Dios mete aislamistas fetén que luego no aparecen en el jucio para nada. Pero los del juicio los meten através de Em, que nos cuentan día sí y día también, las supuestas andanzas de losmoritosy asturianos con sus conexiones etarras y todo el resto de las trolas. El resto no quiere hablar del tema. Solo hacen declaraciones genéricas de que ha caído la conspiranoia y, por supuesto, mandan mensajitos de vez en cuando.
Como el de la UCO del día que se reabre la Comisión, 15-10-2011.
Pero eso es para exdplicarlo con lo del cerrojazo.


----------



## CONSPIRADO (13 Feb 2012)

Creo que tanto los de AES como el propio EddddD son criaturas rubgalkaábidas o, digamos, que sus actividades favorecen a Freddie.
Aunque en realidad, por todo lo que estamos hablando esta mañana, estaría mejor dicho afirmar que son "sistémicos" porque estas cosas son transversales.

Sl2


----------



## swing (13 Feb 2012)

_Qué casualidad (¿o no?) que fuera precisamente Torronteras al que encargaron la entrada en el piso de Leganés y que le costó la vida._


Puede que sí y puede que no. Qué sabe naide.

_
«*Un agente de la unidad cuenta el jefe del GEO se hizo pasar por otro compañero del Cuerpo del que sabíamos que era objetivo de la banda terrorista.* Durante más de un año, todos los días, hasta que entró el comando , viajó con el coche del policía amenazado de Baracaldo, donde vivía, hasta el cuartel de Basauri, y vuelta. Cuando aparecieron para poner una bomba, en junio de 1991, los etarras fueron detenidos»._


----------



## swing (13 Feb 2012)

Curro
Es que Rubalcaba es transversal. Pero estamos hablando de un montaje para proteger a Manzano. Pero para eso hay que contar todo lo que pasa cuando tiene que declarar Manzano. Entre otras cosas la denuncia a Garzón que ocurre simultáneamente. Entre otras cosas. Hay mucho más. Pero eso es el cerrojazo y es largo de explicar.


----------



## swing (13 Feb 2012)

Lo del Egipcio ya lo he contado. 
Aquí también te voy a llevar la contraria;-)





_Cita:
¿Quién ordena investigar las relaciones entre etarras e islamistas en las cárceles? 

Los peperos._


Empieza Rafá a calentar motores en agosto del 2004, mientras están metiendo la prueba falsa del skoda (lamari) y preparando la entrada de Bermúdez. Lo de que no sabía si trabajaba para Gc o guardia armada y todo lo demás.


El 27 ya están metiendo la trola Lamari que tendrá que esperar a que se haga cargo de lo penal bermúdez y quite leganés a Teresa palacios.


_La Policía Científica localiza una huella de Allekema Lamari en un libro del piso de Leganés Es el primer dato que situaría al argelino en uno de los escenarios donde estuvieron los terroristas - La Audiencia espera el ADN de su familia para compararlo con los restos del séptimo suicida
Según explicaron fuentes de la investigación, el informe elaborado por la Policía Científica sobre la huella del libro de Leganés fue culminado el pasado martes, día 24. Hasta la fecha, sobre el séptimo suicida sólo existían los restos encontrados en la vivienda de Leganés y en el vehículo Skoda Fabia localizado el pasado 13 de junio en las inmediaciones de la estación de tren de Alcalá de Henares
La Audiencia Nacional está a la espera de recibir muestras de ADN de la familia de Lamari para que la Policía Científica pueda compararlas y determinar definitivamente si pertenecen a los restos del séptimo suicida..

http://www.elmundo.es/papel/2004/08/27/espana/1684..._


El día siguiente el Psoe (Alonso) contrataca, cargándose el skoda.


_11-M / LA INVESTIGACION Interior concluye que el Skoda no estaba en Alcalá el día del atentado

http://www.elmundo.es/papel/2004/08/27/espana/1684..._


Pero tras entrar Bermudez y quitar Leganés a Teresa Palacios, ya pueden meter a Lamari, con o sin skoda, como ocurre en el juicio.




13 de septiembre:Ascenso de Bermudez

15 de septiembre: Análisis orejil

22 de septiembre: Bermúdez concede a Del Olmo Leganés. Ls informes policiales de Palacios desaparecen. El sindicalista cercano al PP, Santaella, rehará los informes.

“La decisión del Pleno fue comunicada por el presidente de la Sala de lo Penal, Javier Gómez Bermúdez, al presidente de la Audiencia Nacional, Carlos Dívar, y a los magistrados implicados”. 

El 1 de octubre se ratifica el tercer grado para galindo (explicación cuando escriba lo del cerrojazo)

Y el 7 de octubre aparece en EM una conversación de Rafá con Del Burgo en la que meten la historieta de los etarras e islamistas en las cárceles.
Ese mismo día, al alimón, Olga pide que se investiguen esas relaciones.
Pero es que luego esas trolas sobre etarras e islamistas serán completadas por otras proporcionadas por Mercedes Gallizo y Alonso. 
Luego entramos en el plano de la transversalidad completa. Ambos meten a Eta e islamistas. Entramos de lleno en la Operación Nova. Botín tiene problemas y eso afecta a todos. Para cuando Astarloa habla en la Comisión ya no cabe duda de que todos saben de que va la vaina y que todos tienen que decir amén.


----------



## swing (13 Feb 2012)

*¿Quién consigue meter a Bermúdez en la sala de lo penal y rehacer los informes de Leganés?
Aparentemente a Sologómez lo mete el PP contra los también aparentes deseos de la pesoe. No sé si es teatrillo o no.
Los informes de Leganés se hicieron y se rehicieron con la pesoe ya mandando.*



Aznar y Astarloa para proteger a Botin por un lado y , por otro, para quitar Leganés a Teresa Palacios y seguir con esas trolas que llevarán a la Operación Nova...y a proteger a Botin.




*¿Quién consigue llevarle al juicio?
¿A quien?*

Al separarlo por partes no lo entiendes. Esa es la clave del despiporre que han montado con el 11M, separarlo todo en un montón de tramas para que nadie se aclare.
¿A quién? A Bermúdez ,hombre.
La respuesta arriba y detallada en el artículo de Cacho.
_


¿Quién consigue que se encuentre en los pasillos de la AN el caso del juicio de los maletines que vuelve a llevar a Hernando ante los juzgados?
¿Quién levanta un dedito, para más recochineo desde Asturias, y aparecen milagrosamente, -también en la AN- los videos de la pericial para el aniversario del 11m con el hallazgo del titadyne y tal y tal?
Ni idea
_


¿Quien consigue que solo una semana después de que declare Hernando en la Comisión (20-7-2004) y no dé muestras de comerse el marrón de la negligencia de la UCO, cuya nota ni siquiera existía entonces, aparezca mágicamente en los pasillos de la AN el caso de los maletines de Vera (27-7-2004)?
Pues los mismos que meten a Bermúdez, hombre. Los que no reponen en toda lalegislatura la composicióndel poder judicial desde que la dejaron amarrada el 13 de noviembre de 2001 en el que simultáneamente se establece la continuidad del régimen, la alternancia y las bases del 11M con la Operación Dátil.
¿Quién hace una peineta en Asturias el 17 de febrero del 2010 y tres días después aparece el video que tan guardado tenían con la trola del titadyne, trola que ya estaba montada el 11M a las 5 de la tarde al mandar a la PC una absurda muestra (otra diferente) de polvo de extintor?
Pues Aznar, hombre. El hombre de las bombas retardadas. La del 11M ha explotado definitivamente el 20N.


----------



## M. Priede (13 Feb 2012)

Swing

Tienes razón en que el PP fue el constructor de todas las teorías, la oficial (islamistas) y las paraoficiales (islamistas+marroquíes+psoe+etarras+individuos de las FyCSE). El PSOE se limitó a reírse de ellos cada vez que los veía desgañitarse acusándoles de ocultar la verdad.


----------



## M. Priede (13 Feb 2012)

Swing

Tienes razón en que el PP fue el constructor de todas las teorías, la oficial (islamistas) y las paraoficiales (islamistas+marroquíes+psoe+etarras+individuos de las FyCSE). El PSOE se limitó a reírse de ellos cada vez que los veía desgañitarse acusándoles de ocultar la verdad, cosa que era cierta; no menos cierta que la sorprendente acusación que le hizo la sartén al cazo.


----------



## swing (13 Feb 2012)

El tema del apotema



_26dic04
El juez Bermúdez y la Justicia a la carta de los poderosos.

El pasado día 15, la Sala de lo Penal de la AN notificó auto de apertura de juicio oral contra Botín por el caso de las indemnizaciones: anunció también un cambio en la presidencia del tribunal. Sin motivo aparente, la juez Murillo Bordallo será sustituida por Gómez Bermúdez, que también presidirá el tribunal que juzgará las cesiones de crédito. ¿Un juez a la carta?

Se llama Javier Gómez Bermúdez, y la historia de su fulgurante éxito en la carrera judicial comenzó un día de octubre de 2002 en que a su colega Ruth Alonso, juez de Vigilancia Penitenciaria de Bilbao, se le ocurrió conceder la libertad condicional a dos presos de ETA. Aquella decisión provocó la ira de un Aznar en santa cruzada contra el terrorismo y sus cómplices, que de inmediato decidió la creación de un Juzgado Central de Vigilancia Penitenciaria (JCVP) en la Audiencia Nacional, para centralizar las decisiones judiciales a adoptar en el campo penitenciario sobre los presos de la banda.

Quedaba un escollo: encontrar un juez de Vigilancia Penitenciaria que se ajustase como un guante a la nueva doctrina Aznar, capaz de plegarse a la Razón de Estado. Lo encontraron. Procedía de Almería y le convenía refugiarse en el anonimato de una gran ciudad. Ocurrió que el candidato aprendió pronto la importancia de la protección política para hacer carrera. Pidió y obtuvo el Juzgado Central de Menores (JCM), intensificó sus contactos en el seno de la conservadora APM y se situó en la derecha más radical. Su pensamiento político no tardó en llegar a oídos del entonces Ministro del Interior, Acebes, y de un sujeto de singular perfil: Ignacio Astarloa, entonces secretario de Estado de Seguridad.El director general de Instituciones Penitenciarias, Yuste, hizo la selección, Astarloa la certificó y Acebes la santificó. Bermúdez, entonces juez de Menores, aceptó de buen grado la doctrina según la cual el nuevo Juzgado era un mero apéndice de Interior. Para hacer efectivo su nombramiento, el CGPJ tuvo que superar un obstáculo: los órganos judiciales se cubren por concurso. ¿Cómo evitar que al puesto se encaramara alguien no perteneciente a la cofradía? Adscribiendo las funciones del nuevo JVP al Juzgado de Menores.

Sintiéndose ungido de protección política, los presos españoles se dividieron pronto en dos tipos: los de Bermúdez y los demás.Los primeros estaban a merced de los servicios a España del juez.Los segundos disfrutaban de un ambiente penitenciario normal.Lo peor, con todo, fue que, en una auténtica aberración jurídica, en Bermúdez se unificaron dos funciones: la de ponente de las piezas de responsabilidad civil de los penados por la Sección 1ª de la Sala de lo Penal (la de Siro García) y, al tiempo, las propias de un Juzgado de Vigilancia Penitenciaria. Lo cual llevó a ligar deuda penal y deuda civil, de modo que para alcanzar el tercer grado se exigió que la responsabilidad civil fijada en sentencia fuera pagada o asegurada. ¿A quién puede importar en especial el manejo conjunto de la política penitenciaria y la responsabilidad civil? A la banca, que es la principal acreedora de este país. En la vida del magistrado Bermúdez acababa de cruzarse la constelación Banesto/Botín.

Y en esto, Siro García, ex presidente de la Sala de lo Penal de la Audiencia Nacional, intentó una vez más llegar a la presidencia de la Audiencia Nacional, esta vez contra el cristiano de base Carlos Divar. Pero, convencido de sus nulas posibilidades, decidió abandonar para refugiarse en el Supremo. Anunciada la vacante, Bermúdez comenzó a recorrer los despachos de los miembros del CGPJ que deberían nombrarle. Todos le miraban asombrados: ¿Cómo osa promocionarse cuando ni siquiera es magistrado de Sala? Los viejos conocedores de los resortes del poder real, desconfiaron: si un sujeto se atreve a viajar por los despachos vendiendo su candidatura, es señal de que cuenta con respaldo político cierto.El propio afectado se encargó de revelar el nombre de su padrino: «Tengo el apoyo de Astarloa».

Muchos en el CGPJ se atrevieron a pronosticar: «Ni siquiera figurará en la terna previa de candidatos». Un dato, además, avalaba su escepticismo: ¿no quedamos en que era imprescindible en el JVP para controlar los movimientos penitenciarios de los etarras? Pero los desconfiados tenían razón: Bermúdez apareció en la terna de los conservadores. Los consejeros de la derecha comenzaron a manifestar su estupor en voz baja. Era evidente que algo ocurría.Y llegó el gran día, la reunión previa al CGPJ. Los conservadores se reunieron en sesión de tarde para fijar posiciones de cara al día siguiente. Un magistrado mucho más antiguo parecía contar con todos los apoyos. Pero alguien, en funciones de portavoz del PP, cortó por lo sano: ni hablar. Ese se ha mostrado partidario de que la AN vaya a fondo con el asunto del Yak 42, y eso puede ser letal para los intereses del partido.

¿Puede semejante sentencia ser suficiente para condenar al aspirante con más méritos? Pudo. El portavoz añadió algo más importante: a diferencia de otros posibles candidatos de la derecha, Bermúdez era un hombre disciplinado, y «España lo necesitaba» al frente de la Sala de lo Penal de la AN. Prego y otros vocales escucharon anonadados la orden: había que votar a Bermúdez. «Es una exigencia del Partido Popular, que es quien nos mantiene aquí». Éxito de Astarloa, muñidor de la operación, y decisión tomada.

Al día siguiente, en la sesión del Consejo, el candidato del PP se enfrentó a Baltasar Garzón. Sobre el papel, no había dudas: la candidatura del juez bonito parecía imbatible. Perdió. En el último minuto de juego, cierto, pero perdió. ¿Bermúdez presidente de la Sala? Increíble, pero cierto. Multitud de jueces se han preguntado por las razones ocultas de tal nombramiento. ¿Era suficiente la tragedia del avión turco? Se impone un rastreo por las decisiones más importantes que la AN tiene planteadas en el inmediato futuro. Las evidencias conducen al terreno económico: quedan pendientes juicios sobre De la Rosa; sobre Manolo Prado, esto es, sobre la corona de espinas; sobre Emilio Ibarra, y, naturalmente, queda lo de Botín. El doble juicio contra Botín.

¿Tiene el caso Botín algo que ver con la extraña elección de Bermúdez? Si damos crédito a los rumores que circulan por los pasillos de la AN, si reparamos en los intereses que ligan a Astarloa con Banesto/Botín, si sabemos que Aznar presionó en el Constitucional para evitar que el banquero se sentara en el banquillo, la respuesta es clara. Un dato en contra de las sospechas es que Bermúdez es presidente de la Sección Primera, la que verá las cesiones de crédito, pero no las indemnizaciones, que corresponden a la Sección Tercera. ¿Puede influir en esos magistrados? Se puede, aunque no es lo mismo influir que decidir. Pero a Bermúdez, que siempre se ha manifestado muy crítico con la juez Palacios, no le gusta dejar ningún cabo suelto. En efecto, el pasado 15 de diciembre, la Sección Tercera de la Sala de lo Penal notificaba un auto disponiendo la apertura de juicio oral contra Botín para el 10 de enero (luego aplazado al 24). Sorprende una celeridad que implica saltarse a la torera asuntos más antiguos que esperan su turno. ¿Quién lo ha decidido? Más sorprendente aún es que, sin la menor explicación, esa notificación del día 15 altera la composición del tribunal. En efecto, la magistrado Angela Murillo, que, por providencia de la misma Sala del 8 de octubre, había sido nombrada presidente del mismo, ha desaparecido del mapa. Y, ¿a qué no adivinan por quién ha sido sustituida? Bingo: ¡por el propio Javier Gómez Bermúdez! De modo que ya tenemos al gallardo Bermúdez presidiendo los dos tribunales que han de juzgar a Botín.

Y ¿por qué esa sustitución? Porque la juez Murillo formó parte del tribunal que condenó a Mario Conde en el caso Argentia Trust, y hubiera sido casi imposible para ella no aplicar la doctrina Argentia, lo que es tanto como decir que el tribunal no hubiera tenido más remedio que condenar a Botín. Conde lo fue porque no pudo acreditar que los 600 millones pagados a Navalón lo hubieran sido en beneficio del banco. Es lo que se llama una «disposición sin apropiación», una mala administración, en definitiva, de los recursos del banco. Botín pagó miles de millones de pesetas a Amusátegui y Corcóstegui no en beneficio del BSCH, sino para quedarse en exclusiva con él. Por cierto, Rajoy ha nombrado a Astarloa portavoz de Justicia del PP. ¿Queda alguna duda? Es el mayor atentado (vulnerando el derecho al juez predeterminado por la Ley, entre otras cosas) cometido contra la Justicia en mucho tiempo. Botín ya puede comer el turrón tranquilo. 

Equipo Nizkor - El juez Bermúdez y la Justicia a la carta de los poderosos..
_



Y el cerrojazo_




Tribunal supremo
Archivada la causa por los cursos de Nueva York de Garzón
El juez Marchena alega que el delito ha prescrito cuando el 27 de enero aseguró que había indicios para abrir juicio
13.02.12 - 15:57 -
MATEO BALÍN | MADRID

Archivada la causa por los cursos de Nueva York de Garzn. hoy.es
_




Como si hubiera "prescrito" lo de Garzón. Lo que ha prescito eslo de los otros, empezando por Botin. Por supuesto los casos contra Garzón aparecen mágicamente en mayo del 2009, coincidiendo con el cerrojazo, al que seguirán la "bala para el rey" en Mallorca, la imputación a Castañeda de narcotráfico y toda esa trama que deriva en la Gürtel y que tuvo que ser salvada por el nuevo y flamante embajador en Londres.


----------



## swing (13 Feb 2012)

Perdón. Aparecen en *junio* del 2009.
Todo lo demás, que forma parte de la trama asturiana, ocurre en julio, mientras Manzano tiene que ir a declarar y se marcha de crucero;-)


----------



## swing (13 Feb 2012)

Yoldi nos cuenta lo que pasa remontándose al caso Bardellino, cuando queda claro que quien manda en la AN es la mafia.



_
Pisar excelentísimos callos
José Yoldi 1 JUN 2009 

¿Qué misterio encerrará el Supremo, que tradicionalmente ha tratado de forma benevolente a los jueces a los que tenía que juzgar? Absolvió en 1986 al magistrado de la Sala Tercera Jaime Rodríguez Hermida a pesar de que había convencido a su colega de la Audiencia Nacional Ricardo Varón Cobos para que de forma irregular dejara en libertad al jefe de la Camorra Antonio Bardellino, y parece que, siguiendo la dinámica de perro no come perro, hemos llegado hasta el siglo XXI con el caso del juez Francisco Javier de Urquía. Éste, pringado hasta las cachas de corrupción en la Marbella de Juan Antonio Roca, pues había recibido 73.800 euros para pagarse un inmueble a cambio de varias resoluciones favorables a éste, fue condenado por el Tribunal Superior de Andalucía por cohecho (soborno) y prevaricación (dictar a sabiendas resolución injusta) a dos años de cárcel y 17 de inhabilitación de su cargo de juez. Pero el Supremo ha reajustado toda la condena a 21 meses de suspensión de su empleo de magistrado por el cohecho y ha eliminado la prevaricación porque, según dos sentencias de 1884 y 1901 -¡cómo si no hubiera habido ninguna más reciente!-, para que el delito se produzca, el juez tiene que "actuar con conciencia e intención deliberada de faltar a la justicia, lo que ha de aparecer así de una manera que no deje lugar a dudas". Vamos, que sólo les ha faltado pagarle el chalé.

*El Supremo, benevolente con otros jueces, carga contra Garzón

La querella coincide con el 'caso Gürtel', la trama que afecta a altos cargos del PP*


El magistrado Luciano Varela, uno de los firmantes de la sentencia de Urquía, utilizó una resolución teóricamente positiva para Garzón como es el archivo de una querella contra él en la que se concluía que no había cometido delito por los honorarios percibidos durante su estancia en Nueva York, para ponerle a los pies de los caballos sembrando de dudas su actuación y dando traslado al Consejo del Poder Judicial de unas actuaciones que el propio Varela debería saber que en el caso de que hubiera habido alguna falta disciplinaria, ya estaría prescrita.

Ahora, el Supremo, como el cartero, llama por segunda vez, y ha admitido una querella contra Garzón por prevaricación por el caso que abrió contra el general Franco y otros 44 miembros de sus Gobiernos a los que acusaba de delitos contra altos organismos de la nación y de la forma de Gobierno, así como de desaparición forzada de personas en un marco de crímenes contra la humanidad.


Pisar excelentísimos callos | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS _


----------



## M. Priede (13 Feb 2012)

Swing

Cuando puedas cuéntanos lo de ese agente norteamericano que cuando llega a un país, cualquiera que sea, 'sube el pan'. Siempre que hay alguna masacre, atentado o crimen, anda por el medio. Y además hace declaraciones.

Aquí no hay censura ni tienes que fragmentar los textos en menos de dos mil caracteres. Por cierto: *acabamos de pasar las 14.000 visitas.* En Ca´n Federico, a partir del comentario 200, dudo mucho que mantuviésemos este nivel de entradas. En los anteriores, sí, porque acudía mucha gente a leer a Federico, y de paso a quejarse de nosotros, pero después, me temo que éramos siempre los mismos y cuatro gatos más. Que dure.


----------



## SARC_borrado (13 Feb 2012)

Swing,

Abrumado me hallo, creo que voy a necesitar algunos días para _digerir _ todo lo que has escrito.

Lo _peor _de todo es que creo que llevas razón, y cómo me gustaría que no fuese así.


----------



## swing (14 Feb 2012)

Priede
Haymuchos pero sobre todo puede aplicarse a los que giranalrededor de Dick Helms, están en lo de bahía de cochinos y lo de kennedy, en lo del narcotráfico de vietnan y en el Watergate.
Algunos de ellos tras el escándalo del watergate son destinados a Irán y no falla, sube el pan. Son los protagonistas de la Sorpresa de Octubre cuya primera mision fue el 23F.
lacontinuación lógica es el Irangate.
Uno de ellos, Armitage, nos lleva hasta el 11S, la amenaza aPakistan de quesi no colaboran los mandará a la edad de piedra. Un año antes del 11S los chicos de Vietnan y el irangate ya estaban en pakistán. 
Y lo de las armas de destrucción masiva de Irak. Por este último caso Armitage fue condenado, pero posteriomente indultado por Bush.


Richard Armitage


Sarc
Supongo queel hecho de responder a preguntas concretas ( o lo que sea) de Conspirado lo hace más entendible, porque he dejado muchos datos relacionados paraque se entienda sin que os perdáis por el camino. Ese es el método. Ir a lo concreto para obtener datos concretos y sacar conclusiones concretas. A ver cuando me pongo a escribir lo del cerrojazo (que es de manual) intentando que no os perdáis en las tramas y en los saltos temporales.


----------



## M. Priede (14 Feb 2012)

Swing

Ya sabía lo del pasado de Sarkozy, pero ahora caigo en la cuenta de *si Sarkozy no entraría en la negociación Francia / EEUU.* En el lote de exigencias de EEUU, me refiero. Más o menos: “recuperáis España, pero a cambio acabáis con el agit-prop del ‘no a la guerra’ (fueron Alemania y Francia quienes llevaron a cabo esa movilización; en España la izquierda y los separatistas, como siempre, los mismos que después callaron ante el saqueo de Libia, que ha sido más escandoloso --y delante de nuestro patio-- que lo de Irak), colaboráis con nosotros en África y aparcáis la obsesión imperial de la francofonie, y... *un hombre de la confianza de Estados Unidos en la presidencia de Francia para garantizar todo esto*.”

Fíjate cómo un expresidente tan nacionalista como Giscard no se puede contener:

_El expresidente se indigna de que EE UU tenga un observador en la negociación de la nueva UE_
Giscard cree que la visita de Geithner a Europa es

Y los franceses parece que se han caído del guindo tras darse cuenta de que Sarkozy no responde a lo prometido; y que todo lo que ha hecho no estaba en su programa electoral

Ya los Estados Unidos le despejaron el terreno eliminándole a un rival y buen candidato a la presidencia como era Strauss Kahn. ¿Qué harán ahora con Marine Le Pen si continúa su ascenso?:

_Con una popularidad creciente y amenazante para todos los candidatos a la presidencia de la República, comenzando por el mismo Nicolas Sarkozy, su principal enemigo._

_Con una popularidad del 27% y unas intenciones de voto del 14% en las próximas presidenciales (2012), la líder emergente está comenzando a «federar» los electorados ultraconservadores y una parte significativa del electorado decepcionado de Sarkozy_

Marine Le Pen aumenta su popularidad entre los franceses

_*A su juicio, París tiene más intereses comunes con Moscú que con Washington pero el presidente de Francia, Nicolas Sarkozy, "ha vuelto la espalda a los rusos" y la prensa francesa ha "demonizado a Rusia" por influencia de Estados Unidos.

Marine Le Pen aseguró que el Frente Nacional es el único partido que se atiene a la política del expresidente Charles De Gaulle y que defiende una Francia autónoma, fuerte e influyente. En este sentido, la candidata ultraderechista se pronunció por "recuperar la soberanía financiera y la moneda propia" y aseguró que, si gana las elecciones, Francia se separará de la OTAN.*_

Marine Le Pen quiere que Francia se salga de la OTAN y se acerque a Rusia

¿ENTRABA SARKOZY EN EL LOTE DE EXIGENCIAS DE ESTADOS UNIDOS PARA EJECUTAR EL 11-M? Ten en cuenta que en ese entonces Sarkozy solo era ministro, y por tanto la negociación tenía que estar avalada por la presidencia (Chirac nunca fue proamericano) y todos los poderes fácticos de Francia, que deben de pesar todavía mucho más. Cuando el no a la guerra el mejor situado para esa carrera presidencial era el antiamericano y demagogo Villepin, pero lo apartaron con un caso de corrupción repentino, creo recordar.

Es que España es la colonia por excelencia de Francia, y desde hace muchos años. Con altibajos, desde la llegada de los borbones hasta hoy. Fueron capaces incluso de venderse ellos comprometiendo su independencia con respecto a EEUU desde la época de De Gaulle.


----------



## belga197 (15 Feb 2012)

Otra vez nos pasean el espantajo de Rubalcaba de la mano del "anticonspiranóico" ******* Fornet.

Si este verano hay sequía ya sabemos a quién van a sacar de procesión. :-D


----------



## swing (15 Feb 2012)

Coño, Belga.
A ver si te animas a explicar el cerrojazo, que yo no sé por donde empezar.
Priede 
Ya te responderé cuando tenga un rato.


----------



## swing (15 Feb 2012)

Por cierto, hay que ver que vacilones están los chicos. No sólo con lo del 20N. A Garzón le meten 11 años de rehabilitación desde el 23F.


----------



## M. Priede (15 Feb 2012)

swing dijo:


> Por cierto, hay que ver que vacilones están los chicos. No sólo con lo del 20N. A Garzón le meten 11 años de rehabilitación desde el 23F.



No abuses de la ironía que entonces no hay manera de entender lo que quieres decir.


----------



## CONSPIRADO (15 Feb 2012)

Yo también oí ayer que el CGPJ lo apartaría de la judicatura el 23-F. Y no me sorprendió, visto lo que les gustan a esta gente los simbolismos y los mensajitos.

Hola Belga, me alegra verte por aquí. Poco a poco va viniendo la gente, ayer preguntaba Norongor en el blog de Fede.

Slds.


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (15 Feb 2012)

Lo que está claro que tanto 11m, como 11s y similares no buscan cambiar o mantener a un partido politico en un Estado desarrollado, puesto que suelen ser sistemas bipartidistas en los que realmente hacen politicas similares (sobre todo en cuanto a politica exterior), vamos, primos hermanos.

Esto nos lleva a pensar quién puede estar detrás de estos atentados, puesto que si estos atentados sirven de excusa y de lección (mediatica, de los malos que son los árabes) para que occidente comience guerras, en este caso USA e Israel y sus amigotes europeos.

Blanco y en botella. Y no hay más ciego que el que no quiere ver.


----------



## M. Priede (15 Feb 2012)

CONSPIRADO dijo:


> Yo también oí ayer que el CGPJ lo apartaría de la judicatura el 23-F. Y no me sorprendió, visto lo que les gustan a esta gente los simbolismos y los mensajitos.
> 
> Hola Belga, me alegra verte por aquí. Poco a poco va viniendo la gente, ayer preguntaba Norongor en el blog de Fede.
> 
> Slds.



Es que no había leído prensa hoy. Así que el 23-f. Vaya. Como la expropiación de Rumasa, también. No, si es todo casualidad. ¿Qué va a ser si no, conspiranoicos de los coj...?


----------



## belga197 (15 Feb 2012)

swing dijo:


> Coño, Belga.
> A ver si te animas a explicar el cerrojazo, que yo no sé por donde empezar.



Pues explicar, explicar, no sé si podré. Puedo contar cómo lo veo yo y varias de las posibilidades que se me ocurren.

Por una parte la analogía con lo que ocurrió con el GAL, que cuando ganó el PP empezaron a desinflarse las noticias. Por supuesto no les quedó más remedio que juzgar y condenar a Barrionuevo, pero si uno analiza con detalle, nunca nos explicaron suficientemente el GAL, ni al PP le interesó hacer "limpieza" a fondo por lo que pudiese pasar. Algún fleco quedó (y sigue quedando) por lo que pudiera pasar.

Es decir, si el PP cuando todavía estaba en la oposición daba el 11-M por amortizado, mucho más cuando llegase al gobierno.

Yo tenía la sensación de que algo se preparaba porque los últimos movimientos en el juzgado de Cillán, con la sucesión de diligencias y citaciones estravagantes, más el cada vez más extraño comportamiento de Cillán y el expediente del CGPJ, me hacían pensar en un crescendo conspiranóico que acabase en una mascletá anticonspiranóica con una sanción y/o suspensión del CGPJ, de forma que sirviese de excusa para el cerrojazo y permitiese a los hooligans responsabilizar a Rubalcaba, que es como el Cid. 

Sin embargo el hachazo (de momento) ha llegado por sorpresa desde la AP de Madrid, que yo consideraba bastante controlada y predispuesta. Se ve que me equivocaba. Digo de momento porque esta historia se mete en el congelador una temporada y se puede volver a sacar cuando la jugada lo aconseje, al igual que el GAL en su día.

Por otra parte no se podía esperar mucha más cuando uno se fija en que Cosidó ha colocado a un montón de comisarios del SPP, sindicato de Manzano, en la cúpula de la policia y en puestos muy cercanos. Incluso ha rescatado a parte de la "gestapillo" de la Comunidad de Madrid, con Barón a la cabeza. Parece que solo falta Gamón.

Y en esa línea seguimos, sacando ahora a Rubalcaba como "autor intelectual" de la conspiración contra Cillán. Una conspiración que la ha permitido instruir la causa y, en teoría, ponerle en evidencia durante más de dos años. Maquiavélico a tope. Y el que le pone en la picota, haciendo el juego a los conspiracionistas, a El Mundo, LD, etc es ******* Fornet en lo que parece la enésima guerra síndicopolicial. O quizás es que están jugando por enésima vez al clásico "poli bueno, poli malo". Ellos se entretienen discutiendo (o haciendo que discuten) y mientras los demás miramos al dedo (Rubalcaba) mientras nos roban la cartera.

El tal Fornet dice que tiene dudas sobre la autoría del 11-M y habla mucho de SS franceses y marroquíes, pero de lo que no cabe ninguna duda es que si tuviese razón, esa autoría se ha encubierto con la ayuda y complicidad de la policía española. Punto pelota.

A ver si lo resumo un poco.

- El mismo Martínez Cava que alababa el libro Conspiranoia de De Diego, que ponía a parir a FJL y que se reunía con los PPNNLL en Torrelodones, es el mismo que presenta la cutre-querella contra Manzano adelantándose a la AAV11M. 

- El mismo ******* Fornet que presentaba el libro Conspiranoia de EdD en la sede del SUP, es el mismo que se personaba en la querella contra Manzano, pero sólo para dejar en evidencia su incompetencia, sin intención de pedir cárcel o inhabilitación.

- Rodrigo Gavilán, el portavoz del, en su día, propepero sindicato CEP, abonado (y fomentador) a las tesis conspirativas del 11-M, se convierte en asesor del SUP, anteayer sindicato fustigador de periodistas conspiranóicos. Además se convierte en periodista de investigación en La Gaceta de Intereconomía. Descubre primicias como la relación de Carlos Germán con el 11-M (de la que el SUP no nos ha dicho en qué sumario aparece el teléfono de la mochila) o el vagón de Téllez almacenado por RENFE. Con un par de años de retraso ambas cosas.

- La Gaceta e Intereconomía, antaño refractarias al 11-M e incluso anticonspiranóicas, abanderan el periodismo de investigación en pro de la verdad del 11-M. Curiosamente coincide más o menos con el cambio de actitud del SUP, que incluso llegó a firmar la paz (o a amargar al menos) con los periodistas conspiranóicos, LdP y casi, casi con FJL. Con PJ y Casimiro siempre se han llevado muy bien (otra cuestión a tener en cuenta).

- De repente la AAV11M se queda sin fondos para seguir adelante con la querella contra Manzano, e incluso para realizar las actividades con las víctimas, y pasa a segundo plano. A pesar de las campañas para recaudar dinero, que en principio parece que no han ido mal. 

- Toman el relevo la UOGC, que según Fornet está dirigida por los servicios de información de la GC cercanos a Galindo (igual todos son cercanos a Galindo), Manos Limpias y uno de los condenados en el juicio del 11-M: el cloaquero (uno de tantos) Saed El Harrak. A los dos últimos los representa nuestro viejo amigo Abascal (Este no ha cambiado y parece que sigue en lo mismo). Manos Limpias presentó en 2006 una querella contra Del Olmo y Olga ******* por la destrucción de los trenes que el Supremo vapuleó a gusto. (Y nos sorprendemos ahora de las maniobras de AES). Parece que Bernard de Manos Limpias tenía relación de amistad/laboral con Blas Piñar, uno de cuyos nietos se ha metido a escritor y anda revolotenado por ahí. (esto es una anécdota sin mayor interés, creo).

- Fuster-Fabra, en su juventud candidato de la extrema derecha en Cataluña y abogado del SPP y defensor de Manzano, en su día consiguió incorporarse al equipo de abogados (más bien rojillos) de la asociación de Pilar Manjón (teóricamente rojilla, pero que ha salido una gran defensora de las FyCSE).

Ahora que alguien me lo explique a mi. :-D


----------



## belga197 (15 Feb 2012)

Coño, me olvidado que el "cierre del 11-M" se produce al día siguiente de la condena e inhabilitación de Garzón y su consagración como supernova política.


----------



## lalol (16 Feb 2012)

belga197 dijo:


> - El mismo Martínez Cava que alababa el libro Conspiranoia de De Diego, que ponía a parir a FJL y que se reunía con los PPNNLL en Torrelodones, es el mismo que presenta la cutre-querella contra Manzano adelantándose a la AAV11M.



Ese que citas siempre ha sido un elemento bastante turbio dentro de la extrema derecha, aunque se encuentra más dentro de la derecha liberal. Hace tiempo que no está en AES, de donde fue expulsado después de que organizara un acto de afirmación sionista donde ondeó la bandera de Israel junto a la de España.


----------



## CONSPIRADO (16 Feb 2012)

bernal dijo:


> Ese que citas siempre ha sido un elemento bastante turbio dentro de la extrema derecha, aunque se encuentra más dentro de la derecha liberal. Hace tiempo que no está en AES, de donde fue expulsado después de que organizara un acto de afirmación sionista donde ondeó la bandera de Israel junto a la de España.



Oye, ¿donde está esa derecha liberal que dices?
Yo me apuntaría, je, je.


----------



## swing (16 Feb 2012)

Priede
Sobre lo de el supuesto enfrentamiento entre Aznar y el eje franco alemán ya he contestado en este hilo y lo he documentado.
¿Tú te crees como reales los movimientos internacionales con los que nos intoxican a hora? ¿O la estrategia internacional de Otpor?
Pues entonces igual.
Tal como hicieron con ZP una vez cumplido su trabajo, el 6 de marzo del 95 se produce la devaluación internacional de González a través de una pinza entre el marco y el dólar.
España no iba bien. En españa estaban creando una burbuja del copón. Aznar se dedicó a “blanquear” los dólares del comercio alemán con USA burbujeando con los fondos de cohesión. 
En cuanto al tema que nos ocupa, si a Aznar le hubieran engañado o le hubieran chantajeado y obligado a decir que era Al Qaeda, no se habría vulto a hablar más del tema. Sin embargo, por motivos geoestratégicos, se le permitió meter esa trama falsa llena de trolas etarras que tanto ha polarizado al país.





Howard Wolowitz


Eso es evidente. Pero luego hay que buscar unos culpables y crear unas tramas. Y aunque el tema también es internacional, esas tramas tienen que ver con nuestros temas particulares. Los temas cloaqueros de siempre.
Te digo lo mismo que a Priede, pero por la razón contraria. Si es para meter lo de Al Qaeda – que lo es- ¿por qué les dejan meter esas trolas de corte partidista?


Belga
Así es. Esto parece el cuento de la buena pipa. Han cerrado el caso exactamente igual que en el 96. Y precisamente con el tema recurrente del 96: El Garzón de los cojones y la reaparición en forma de traca de fuegos final de Galindo y Cassinello, como coartada para el cerrojazo. Y lo es. Pero pasa lo mismo que con el Gal, que si hay que adjudicárselo a un partido político no es al PSOE sino a AP, como recordó Ansón en la carta del 13 de noviembre del 98 y recordaron Cascos y Aznar el 13 de noviembre del 2001 en el que se amarraron todos los cabos para el atentado.
Y cogen a la juez más expedientada de España, la expedientan nuevamente en noviembre del 2008 y en diciembre, mientras matan a Díaz Monux y amarran cabos, la pasan del juzgado de San Sebastián al 43 de Madrid, donde ¡¡¡oh., casualidad!!! La cae el 11M.
Y luego hasta el Sup sale con eso de que Rubalcaba está detrás del “acoso” a Cillán.
Lo de la GC es normal. Al fin y al cabo es la gran cloaca que está detrás de todo y resulta que nunca está.
Decía Mayor hace 2 años que estabamos como en el 94. Si lo sabrá ese cloaquero.
Y ahora han pasado página (SU página) como hicieron el 2 de agosto del 96, tras el discursito de González Pons.
Pero esa pasada de página, venía precedida por el cese el día anterior , 1 de agosto del 96, de Domingo Río, el hombre que siguiendo las escuchas de los atentados de bandera falsa contra el entorno del hombre del maletín, ******* Valiente, desde que regresó en el 87.
Mira que si se pone a largar de lo del 23F...
Siguiendo esas escuchas se encontró con Lobo y los hombres de Perote y el espionaje a Godó. Por supuesto, la GC intervino para quitar el caso a la policía judicial y Fuster Fabra fue abogado del Lobo.
Y hablar de Mayor oreja es hablar de la GC.
Ya daré mi explicación detallada del cerrojazo con todas las tramas.
El Garzón de los cojones se metió en camisa de 11varas, no solo con lo de Botín, también con el BBVA y las cuentas de Jersey y Liechestein. Luego con la Gúrtel y Balin y con todo el entramao. Y venga a pedir mordiscos. Ni que quisiera ser el jefe de la banda.
Así que lo mezclan todo -porque todo está mezclado- en el verano del 2009.
Todos para uno y uno para todos;-)

PD Sé que es críptico pero no tengo tiempo de desarrollar las tramas.


----------



## swing (16 Feb 2012)

PD 2 
Bernal
AES pasó de grupo anticonspiranoíco a grupo conspiranoíco en las elecciones de junio de 2009,donde todosse dedican a jugar a poli bueno, poli malo, aunque tengan que cruzar los papeles, algo habitual.



_1-6-2009 
Se debe reabrir la investigación del 11-M
aes pedirá la reapertura o una nueva investigación del 11-M. aes estima que las sucesivas denuncias de los medios impelen a que se reabra el caso.

http://www.alternativaespanola.com/comunicados_det..._


Me remito al último comentario.

_Así que lo mezclan todo -porque todo está mezclado- en el verano del 2009._


----------



## M. Priede (16 Feb 2012)

Swing

_Sobre lo de el supuesto enfrentamiento entre Aznar y el eje franco alemán ya he contestado en este hilo y lo he documentado._

Pues se me coló, ahora lo repaso. 

_¿Tú te crees como reales los movimientos internacionales con los que nos intoxican a hora? ¿O la estrategia internacional de Otpor?_

Eso responde a otro problema: el de tratar de canalizar las protestas en provecho propio, incluso animándolas. Así lo hicieron en Yugoslavia. En Egipto, sin embargo, no lo pudieron parar y decidieron cargarse a Mubarak, pero está por ver cómo sortean la situación cuando vuelva a subir el pan, que será pronto.

_Pues entonces igual._

No, no es igual, son casos diferentes con tácticas y estrategias también diferentes. Otpor y el 11-m no tienen mucho que ver. La movilización cercando las sedes es obra interna, del CNI y el PSOE; uno siguiendo la táctica planeada de acoso y derribo del PP, cuya estrategia obedecía a intereses fuera de España, y el otro sumándose al darse cuenta de que se lo servían en bandeja

_Tal como hicieron con ZP una vez cumplido su trabajo, el 6 de marzo del 95 se produce la devaluación internacional de González a través de una pinza entre el marco y el dólar._

A Zetapé lo largaron porque ya estaba desgastado y querían un gobierno nuevo que afrontara las medidas que hay que tomar, y que están tomando. La devaluación no fue ninguna tragedia, fue consentida, pactada, como casi todas las devaluaciones, y eso favoreció la llegada de más turistas a España y de paso ahorró dinero a los alemanes, franceses y británicos, puesto que a sus nacionales les daban más pesetas por las libras, francos y marcos, con lo cual gastarían menos dinero en esas monedas.

_España no iba bien. En españa estaban creando una burbuja del copón. Aznar se dedicó a “blanquear” los dólares del comercio alemán con USA burbujeando con los fondos de cohesión._ 

Eso es cierto, pero el enfrentamiento de Aznar con Chirac y Schroder ahí está. Con el segundo por la venta de Santa Bárbara a General Dynamics cuando ya estaba pactado con Rheinmetall. Y el recorte de escaños a España llevado por Giscard más la crisis de Perejil, también está ahí. *No todo es simulación y engaño, tal y como das a entender*


_En cuanto al tema que nos ocupa, si a Aznar le hubieran engañado o le hubieran chantajeado y obligado a decir que era Al Qaeda, no se habría vulto a hablar más del tema. _

No entiendo lo que quieres decir. ¿Por qué no? De hecho Aznar en España habla de los _desiertos cercanos_ y fuera habla de Al Qaeda como autora. Aquí lava la cara y fuera se pone del lado de quienes lo echaron, y lo premiaron por _bien mandao_. ¿Acaso oficialmente no fue Al Qaeda la autora? Al Huevo le trae sin cuidado cómo el PP pastorea a su afición, lo importante es que nadie del PP diga que hay que reabrir el caso e investigar de nuevo. Se puede decir en una tertulia y luego hacer todo lo contrario (eso lo hacía muy bien Jaime Ignacio del Burgo). El que Aznar insistiera en la trama etarra se debe a que le favorece y a su vez no perjudica al Huevo. Y le favorece por dos razones: *uno* porque todos los cabos sueltos de una versión oficial imposible de sujetar de manera coherente (tampoco lo es el 11-s ni el 7-j) se recogen en la nebulosa de una supuesta participación etarra con amigos socialistas y marroquíes (versión cloaquera de Olioagua y tantos genoveses, en el caso del 11-s en la conspiranoia de los poderes en la sombra, cuando a nada que mires te das cuenta que los verdaderos autores salían en los telediarios a todas horas), de esa manera se da una explicación (mejor engaño) a las contradicciones inexplicables de la versión oficial. Y *dos* porque lava la cara con respecto a la _metedura de pata_ de atribuir el atentado a los etarras. Metedura de pata que no sabemos si es tal cosa, pues también hay posibilidades de que planearan un atentado de falsa bandera de autoría etarra y luego se encontraron con lo que se encontraron. De esa manera los etarras no desaparecen del horizonte de la autoría.

_Sin embargo, por motivos geoestratégicos, se le permitió meter esa trama falsa llena de trolas etarras que tanto ha polarizado al país._

¿Qué motivos geoestratégicos son esos? No me explico más que uno: dejar que Aznar salve la cara ante su electorado, lo cual no perjudica al Huevo. 

_Howard Wolowitz


Eso es evidente. Pero luego hay que buscar unos culpables y crear unas tramas. Y aunque el tema también es internacional, esas tramas tienen que ver con nuestros temas particulares. Los temas cloaqueros de siempre.
Te digo lo mismo que a Priede, pero por la razón contraria. Si es para meter lo de Al Qaeda – que lo es- ¿por qué les dejan meter esas trolas de corte partidista?_

Pues porque no dañan al Huevo, a la OTAN, a Estados Unidos y todas su terminales cloaqueras, y de paso no destruyen una alternativa al PSOE como es el PP, que quedaría como partido único si al PP no le dejan margen de salida para lavar la cara, cosa que tampoco le conviene al Mando Supremo.

Nuestros asuntos internos, nuestras cloacas, rinden cuentas no ante el gobierno de turno ni mucho menos ante el Parlamento, sino ante el verdadero amo. Eso en caso de que nuestras cloacas no tengan divisiones internas. Acuérdate de lo de F. Múgica refiriéndose al CNI: "se habla del clan de los israelíes, de los franceses, de los americanos". Vendidos a cualquiera menos a los intereses de nuestra nación.

Creo que rizas el rizo, y demasiadas veces. Suponer que todo lo ocurrido en el 11-m estuvo planificado por Aznar y que las cosas sucedieron tal y como él las tenía previstas, es creer que en el mundo no hay lugar ni para el azar ni para el conflicto real, pues resulta que hasta los conflictos más atroces, según muchos conspiranoicos, fueron farsas. Los hay que sostienen que incluso la segunda guerra mundial fue una farsa, puesto que los grandes de todos los países se conchabaron para hacer una guerra.

Y en cuanto a la crisis financiera y las burbujas, es cierto que hay muchas acciones sospechosas, pero a día de hoy lo único que me da explicación al problema es la caída de la tasa de ganancia en el mundo desarrollado y la inevitable creación de burbujas para mantener el incremento de capital mediante un trasvase de dinero de los ahorristas a los grandes grupos inversores y financieros.

_Lo que han hecho los bancos --y no es la primera vez-- es apropiarse de la riqueza del prójimo obligándonos a un trasvase de valor desde nuestros bolsillos a los nuevos activos que han de sustituir a sus activos tóxicos. Es así de sencillo: primero inundan el mercado prestando a bajo precio; después hay que pagarles lo que nos prestaron y lo que perdieron. Y todo con un interés, curiosamente más alto el que va destinado a cubrir sus propias fechorías que el de las hipotecas que no han entrado en mora y aun siguen pagando mes a mes. O sea: *que sus activos tóxicos acaban por rendir más que los activos solventes, o lo que es lo mismo: les rinden más sus malas inversiones que las buenas.*_

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/269933-quienes-son-mercados.html


www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/251346-riguroso-analisis-marxista.html


----------



## CONSPIRADO (16 Feb 2012)

OFF TÓPIC (o no tanto)

Esta mañana he estado en los locutorios del Centro Penitenciario de Picasent para entrevistarme con un cliente.
Mientras esperaba a que viniera, me ha llamado la atención una compañera (sólo de profesión) que hablaba con dos reclusas en uno de los tres locutorios. Se producía a grandes voces y con mucho desparpajo en una lengua que enseguida he identificado como bascuence. Sus clientes y ella misma parecían eufóricas. Ya se estaban despidiendo y en cinco minutos han terminado.
Entonces ha salido del locutorio y he podido observarla: moza garrida, treintaytantos, morena, mucha desenvoltura.
En lugar de salir del edificio y pasar al contiguo a solicitarle al funcionario de guardia que llamase a su siguiente cliente, como hacemos todos, la chati se ha dirigido al guardia de los locutorios a pedírselo. El tipo, saltándose el Reglamento Penitenciario y con mucha solicitud, le ha dejado pasar a su oficina, en vez de atenderla por la ventana con rejas habilitada al efecto. He oído la conversación y como la chati le trataba como si fuese su empleado. Llevaba faena para toda la mañana: tres tíos en un módulo, dos en otro, otras dos fulanas en otro. Ha pedido que primero llamasen a los tres del siete, entre cuyos nombres, me he quedado con el de Sergio Polo.
Mi cliente tardaba mas de lo habitual, seguramente porque estaban los funcionarios muy ocupados llamando a etarras.
Entonces han entrado los tres etarras y se han líado a hablar con ella en voz muy alta y sin cortarse un pelo de que nadie pudiese escucharles. Estaban eufóricos también y, en un momento dado, dos de ellos han empezado a abrazarse y gritaban: Etxera, etxera, es decir, a casa, a casa...
No me ha sorprendido, pero, aun así, he estado a punto de vomitar.

Sl2


----------



## swing (16 Feb 2012)

Priede
Tienes que meterte una cosa en la cabeza. El 11M no echaron a Aznar.
Aznar no se presentaba. Y no se presentaba por un Pacto que hicieron en la Zarzuela en noviembre del 95. Ese día -y por eso- se revaluó la peseta. Por lo visto nosotros no nos enteramos de las cosas cuando pasan, pero “los mercados” lo saben desde antes de que pasen;-)
Un Pacto que Anson recordó a Aznar y Cascos el 13 de noviembre del 98 y que en lenguaje cloaquero significa: Hay que soltar galeses y etarras a destajo. Casi 200 etarras en unos meses.

El libro de Pedro J





Y un pacto que el 13 de noviembre de 2001, día de confluencia de todos los asuntos que ventilan con el 11M - empezando por la Operación Dátil - recordaron Aznar y Cascos, haciendo un paripé de lo más cutre y surrealista con el escudero Cascos pidiendo a Aznar que se quede y este diciendo que se va por el bien de España?????????.



Arenas recuerda a Cascos que la agenda del Congreso del PP ya está cerrada 

Por su parte, el ministro de Fomento, Francisco Alvarez-Cascos, consideró que la respuesta dada por José María Aznar, a su propuesta «confirma lo ya sabido y deja la puerta abierta al debate en los términos en que ha sido planteado».

[Aznar respondió el pasado domingo que el futuro de España es más importante que «el barco, el PP y la tripulación»]. 

Cascos, no obstante, insistió en que su propuesta no iba dirigida directamente al criterio del presidente, sino que fue planteada para que la discutiera el Congreso del partido, con el fin de que fuera «respaldada o descartada». Afirmó saber de antemano que Aznar no iba a cambiar de opinión debido a sus «convicciones , talante personal y capacidad de reflexión». Dijo que coincide básicamente con el presidente cuando dice que lo importante «no es el barco ni la tripulación, sino el rumbo y el capitán», porque lo que tiene que decidir el partido es el rumbo a seguir y el capitán más adecuado.


Diario El Mundo del siglo XXI. Bienvenido


Pero es que dos días antes ya está instaurado el fin de Eta. 



11-11-2001
«Para Estados Unidos las cosas han cambiado respecto a ETA»
La mano derecha de Colin Powell en el Departamento de Estado, Richard Haass, afirma, en declaraciones a EL MUNDO, que 'desde el 11 de Septiembre hay 'tolerancia cero' hacia el terrorismo' 

Diario El Mundo del siglo XXI. Bienvenido




Lo que ocurre es que eso no se hace sin un proceso de transición. Y eso es el 11M. El cambiazo progresivo de Eta por al Qaeda. Parece que LdP se ha caído hoy del guindo.


Gara est de enhorabuena - Los enigmas del 11M - Luis del Pino


No sé donde está la sorpresa si ya lo anunció Bermejo, que sería el PP quien acabara la “negociación” con Eta.


Bermejo será fiscal de la sala militar en el Supremo

El exministro de Justicia Mariano Fernández Bermejo será designado fiscal de sala de lo militar del Tribunal Supremo, después de que Fernando Herrero-Tejedor, que ocupaba ese puesto, fuera nombrado ayer fiscal jefe de la secretaría técnica de la Fiscalía General del Estado.

Mariano Fernndez Bermejo ser fiscal de la sala militar en el Tribunal Supremo - ABC.es



Joder, que sorpresa. 
¿Has oído hablar de banderas falsas y estrategias de la tensión?
La víctima agredida que se tiene que defender y todo eso.
¿Cómo se atreven a decir esto en El País?



El equipo de Aznar borró los archivos informáticos de Presidencia antes de irse
Una empresa especializada fue contratada por 12.000 euros para eliminar todas las copias


Entre los documentos copiados figuran cartas de etarras que sugerían contactos con presos islamistas, vídeos y fotos de los atentados y parte de la investigación sobre cómo se convocaron las manifestaciones del 13-M frente a las sedes del PP.


El equipo de Aznar borró los archivos informáticos de Presidencia antes de irse | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS


Fíjate, una de cal y otra de arena.
Los rollos falsos de etarras e islamistas que estaban metiendo TODOS precisamente esos días de la Operación Nova... y lo del asalto a las sedes lanzado a la cara por El País.
Pobre Aznar, que bueno era, que pena me da. No terminó nada de lo que decía que iba a hacer - y hacía exactamente lo contrario como lleva haciendo hasta el día de hoy- pero se fue él solito...¡¡¡¡por el bien de España!!!. ¿ Me lo podrías explicar?
Explícame también que hace en la fiesta del Toison con Sarkozy y por qué le han dado el Toison a Sarkozy por la lucha contra Eta, cuando lo único que hay en estos casi 10 años de transición sin casi atentados son jefes etarras que nombra Rubalcaba para a continuación detenerlos.
Además, todo esto que te estoy contando sobre el cambiazo de Eta por Al Qaeda lo dice Astarloa en la comisión y se queda tan ancho. Y lo que es peor. Todos dicen amen. Nunca mejor dicho.



PD
El día que viene Schroder a España para hablar de lo de la fábrica de goma 2 (16 de septiembre del 2000, 2º aniversario de la tregua del 98) ya está decidido lo del fin de Eta. Detienen a Iñaki de Rentería, jefe de Eta desde Bidart, que ya había hecho su labor asesinando a todos los testigos contra Galindo en el caso Lasa y Zabala. Los testigos que quedan vivos cambian su testimonio y entre Garzón que exculpa a Cassinello, Galindo y Saenz de santamaría en febrero de 2002 y Guevara que hace lo mismo con Dorado y bayo en febrero de 2003, queda resuelto el tema.
Son tan cutres que nombran un nuevo jefe de Eta, Mikel Antza, y le detienen el 3 de octubre de 2004 (para la farsa de la Operación Nova) viviendo en la misma casa en la que detuvieron al anterior jefe, Iñaki de Rentería.
El sisitema debe de ser el que nos cuentan en Leganés. Llaman al timbre de la granja donde tienen a los jefes etarras y dicen. ¿Esta Pepe?


----------



## swing (16 Feb 2012)

Conspirado 
yasabes que Sergio Polo es era el jefe del comando en el que estaba Aramburu, el de la trama falsa del 11M, que fue detenido el 10 de marzo del 99 por Torronteras.
Pero a Aramburu le soltaron.
Le cogen y le sueltan , le cogen y le sueltan.
Es muy útil este chico.


----------



## Fermintx (16 Feb 2012)

Pues muy deacuerdo con este último comentario Swing.
Muchos paralelismos con la anterior vez que hubo cambio, y un escenario especial, con esta crisis, que le va a permitir al pp decir eso de pelillos a la mar, que estos ya no vuelven a matar ni estorsionar. 
Y no lo haran eh, que menudas poltronas se estan preparando. Es muy elocuente lo que ha contado conspirado, todo atado y bien atado. Y si, me ha dejado frio LDP, no me esperaba esa caida del guindo.
Swing, descendiendo a lo terrenal, si se permite, anda que no nos van a restregar algunos toda esta farsa, yo no soy victima, pero pobres victimas, lo que les queda por tragar.
Y aguantar aguantaran, por que siempre lo han hecho. La que no se yo si aguantara es la sociedad española, por que la tarta es cada salida de horno mas pequeñita, y estos tios se han reservado un cacho que antes no tenian, pero habia, y ahora............

Me referia al otro comenrtario, claro.


----------



## swing (16 Feb 2012)

Voy a escribir lo que pasa el 13 de noviembre de 2001, porque al fin y al cabo solo tengo que copiar y pegar. Total, ya lo decía yo;-)





ZOUGHAM

13 de marzo del 2000 

Zougham es implicado en una trama islamista a través del “error” producido por la repetida aliteración de un número de teléfono. Las pruebas son ridículas y , finalmente, queda en libertad.


13 de marzo de 2004 

Zougham es detenido gracias a unas ridículas “pruebas telefónicas”. Ahora se pide su libertad.



http://e-pesimo.blogspot.com/2009/03/11-m-la-inves...


¿Casualidad?
No.
8 días después de comprobarse “el error”, el 20 de junio del 2001, a Zougham le conceden la nacionalidad española.
¿A cambio de qué?





13 de noviembre de 2001

Comienza la Operación Dátil.
La Operación Dátil, trama española del 11S,es un “favor” entre servicios secretos. Más bien se trata de “una oferta que no se puede rechazar”. Luego hablaremos de ello.
Zougham comparece como testigo.
No creo que haga falta explicar que si la policía confunde el número de un cocinero con el de un mecánico, una vez resuelto el error no tiene sentido que llamen al mecánico a declarar al crimen del cocinero asesino.
De momento vamos a quedarnos con varios nombres que aparecerán posteriormente en la trama: Jean Louis Bruguieré, Gómez Menor, Teresa palacios, Garzon




Dice hoy Luis del Pino, que dice el SUP que Carlos German quiso meter en el 11M un teléfono que pertenecía a un sumario de Garzón.
Tiene guasa la cosa de los correveidiles y las posturas oficiales.
Antes de que se supiera con certeza que el del oficio del 11M rechazado por Del Olmo y el acusador del Faisán era el mismo, algunos ya dijimos en su blog: Va a ser el mismo tío.
Carlos Germán escribió una carta a Grande Marlasca utilizando su número policial y lo confirmamos: Es el mismo tío.
Pues Luis del Pino tiene que esperar a que lo diga el SUP. Es curioso como funciona el tema de los tempos. Me gustaría saber cual es la finalidad de “llevar unos tempos”.
Pero es que además LDP dice que fue un intento fracasado.
De eso nada monada. 

El movimiento de Carlos Germán sirve de puente para unir teléfonos tarjetas y personajes, en un proceso que se repetirá posteriormente, precisamente a través del personaje que colocan en el skoda.
El telefono lleva a una gitana, Dolores Motos, el día 12 a las 6 de la tarde iba a conducir a Eta y finalmente conduce al “islamista” Zougham del sumario de Garzón- Gomez Menor : La Operación Dátil ,juzgada por “lo cojo todo” Bermúdez.
Cuando Bermúdez se hace cargo de la sala de lo penal y quita leganés a Teresa Palacios aparece el ADN mágico de Lamari introducido en el skoda. Lamari es ese que los mentideros relacionan con Eta a través de ridículos indicios inventados ad hoc.
Y entonces Del Burgo, Rafá, Gómez Menor, Olga *******, Del Olmo y hasta el espíritu del Chino empiezan a hablar de las relaciones entre etarras e islamistas en las cárceles. Incluso piden que se investigue y ¡¡¡oh, sorpresa!!! Se encuentran con que que el etarra que tienen con una bala preparada para matar al rey (Rego Vidal)iba a pasar explosivos a los islamistas desde la cárcel para volar la AN con Del Olmo y Garzón dentro.
Es la Operación Nova.

De islamistas pasa a etarras y unos días después, el explosivo resulta que era cosa de un gitano. Proceso inverso al de aquellos tres días. Finalmente en la Nova no había explosivos. Lo juzgó Guevara. De las dos momias que se sientan junto a Bermúdez el más revoltoso. 
Parece que Garzón capta el mensaje y se va a USA a cobrar por dejar en paz a Botin.
Son tan falsas todas las historias de los teléfonos que posteriormente hasta nos dicen que la tal Dolores Motos se vio con Toro y Trash.
Vamos que ,efectivamente, el cocinero y el mecánico del cuento estaban realmente compinchados.



OPERACIÓN DÁTIL

Gómez Menor, el héroe que descubre Leganés gracias a otra providencial aliteración telefónica cuenta a sus señorías en la Comisión lo que es la Operación Dátil.



. Recordarán ustedes a un español de origen árabe, pero al fin y al cabo nacionalizado español y casado con una española, que se llamaba Nabil Nanakli. Nabil Nanakli fue a yemen —era la mano derecha de Abu Dahdah— y al cabo de seis meses cometió un atentado contra una turista italiana. Cuando las autoridades de yemen hicieron el registro en su domicilio encontraron todo un plan para acometer una oleada de atentados en yemen, entre los cuales se incluía al primer ministro. En un principio hubo unas acusaciones muy fuertes por parte del Estado de yemen contra Arabia Saudí. Se sospechaba que eran los servicios secretos saudíes quienes habían participado en este complot, porque el dinero se enviaba desde Arabia Saudí. La operación Dátil demostró que no era así, produjo un verdadero vuelco en esas investigaciones.



Los enigmas del 11M - Luis del Pino...





Vaya, vaya.
Y si el asesino y tremendo terrorista era el tal Nanakli y no los servicios secretos saudíes, como es que los más altos representantes del estado español se pasan años intercediendo por el?

La cosa empieza el 20 de noviembre de 1999


NABIL MANAKLI, UN ESPAÑOL CONDENADO A MUERTE
Desde que el 20 de noviembre de 1999 un tribunal de Adén ratificara la condena a muerte impuesta al español Nabil Manakli (también conocido como nanakli), no se ha producido ninguna noticia respecto a su caso.




http://www.ya.com/penademuerte/nabil_manaklinotfin....





Pues allá que se lanzan las más altas instancias a defender al terrorista.



20-9-2003


El Rey logra aplazar el fusilamiento de un español en Yemen



Tras 11 meses de proceso, fue sentenciado a morir a manos de un pistolero de Estado.



Con el aplazamiento de ayer, este español de 54 años, que habla cuatro idiomas y ex trabajador de Alcatel, ha salvado el cuello por segunda vez en una semana. Después de que el pasado 11 de septiembre los tribunales desestimaran el último recurso de súplica, las autoridades del país asiático fijaron la ejecución para el miércoles 17.
Un día antes, José María Aznar habló con el presidente Saleh, y la ministra Ana Palacio con su homólogo yemení. 
Una vez colocado el nuevo día para la ejecución, don Juan Carlos se puso el miércoles en contacto con el presidente de Egipto, Hosni Mubarak, para que intercediera ante el jefe del Estado de Yemen en favor del ciudadano español. 
A mediados de semana, el embajador de España en Arabia Saudí, Ramón Ansuain, viajó a Saná, capital de Yemen, para agilizar en persona los movimientos que pudieran salvar a nanakli. Ansuain se entrevistó el jueves con el ministro de Exteriores y hoy tiene previsto hablar con el Procurador de la República y el jefe del gabinete del presidente.

El caso de este español se complicó a comienzos de semana, cuando el juez Baltasar Garzón incluyó a nanakli en el sumario de la red española de Al Qaeda y pidió al Gobierno español que evitara la ejecución para interrogarlo.

El magistrado asegura que, antes de los atentados del 11-S, Mohamed Ghaleb, detenido hace dos años y vinculado al presunto líder de Al Qaeda en España, suministró a nanakli 15.662 euros.


Poco antes de la condena a muerte de Nanakli, el 8 de noviembre de 1999, Gómez Menor pide a garzón autorización para seguir con las escuchas de los que luego serán acusados en ese cambalache llamado Operación Dátil. Pero Garzón lo rechaza. Lo pide a Ruiz Polanco y lo rechaza. Finalmente, acaba aceptando Teresa Palacios



Rayón, que compareció como testigo a propuesta de la abogada Nieves Fernández, que representa a Luis José Galán, "Yusuf Galán", no supo explicar el motivo por el que sus subordinados, encabezados por Gómez Menor, pidieron sucesivamente a los juzgados de guardia de la Audiencia Nacional autorización para continuar efectuando intervenciones telefónicas a los acusados, después de que Garzón, el 8 noviembre de 1999, se las denegara. "En las investigaciones surgen elementos nuevos continuamente", dijo el testigo, sin precisar a qué "elementos" se refería porque no los recordaba.

Diez días después de que Garzón ?que llevaba investigando el caso cinco años- rechazara autorizar los "pinchazos" telefónicos, los funcionarios solicitaron autorización al entonces titular del Juzgado Central de Instrucción número 1, Guillermo Ruiz Polanco, para continuar con las escuchas. Este magistrado también se las denegó, por lo que acudieron al Central número 3, cuya titular, Teresa Palacios, las autorizó en enero 2000.


Vinculacin con el 11-S




Teresa palacios parece ser la juez de guardia de Gómez Menor, motivo por el cual Gómez Menor pudo convertirse en el policía más puntual de España al descubrir Leganés a las 15 horas, 11 minutos ...¡¡¡y un segundo!!!



http://www.libertaddigital.com/nacional/el-telefon...






En 2010 han conmutado la pena de muerte de Nanakli. Pero en este caso hay otra derivada.
Vale, nosotros quemamos un espía e inventamos una trama
para proteger a los SS saudíes, que en realidad no son saudíes.


¿Quién acusa a los SS saudíes?
El mundo es un pañuelo;-)




Jean-Louis Bruguière
es amigo y sucesor del juez Alain Marsaud, quien, al incorporarse a un establecimiento privado, contrató a Jean-Charles Brisard precisamente para que redactara su, en demasía, famoso informe.




Detrás de estos personajes están Pascua y nuestro Paesa, Irangate y angolagate, pero no quiero complicar demasiado la historia.
A Bruguieré le conocemos de la rogatoria de Zougham aunque empezó adivinando un intento de atentado en USA a través de Canada en un día crucial en el que ocurren cosas relacionadas con la VO del 11M. Luego hablaremos de ello.
Brisard fue aprovechado por Del Olmo.
Brisard fue el que lanzó sospechas sobre los saudís dos días después del 11S, metiendo la autoría de Bin Laden por oposición: Negligencia interesada de Bush. Un clásico del 2 por uno. Te comes la goma 2, te comes el titadyne o mejor aun, con un poco de alioli te comes los dos.


Marsaud ,también de ésta peña de Pascua es uno de los que tiene que hablar sobre el atentado con bandera falsa el 1 de agosto del 96: El asesinato de los monjes cistercienses en Argelia.
El 2 de agosto del 96 fue la Pasada de Página de los Gal pero, por supuesto, no tiene relación;-)

Finalmente Brisard y compañía se disculparon y pelillos a la mar;-)


Jean Charles Brisard y Guillaume Dasquié, los dos periodistas franceses reconocen que la pista saudita fue un invento.

https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q=cache:scI...






Recomiendo leer todo el artículo porque no tiene desperdicio. Aparece también John Negroponte, un histórico de la Operación Condor , embajador de EEUU en la ONU el 11M, que pasó a ser embajador de Irak tras sacar lo de las torturas de Abu Grihab y la detención del protegido de Rumsfeld que se inventó, o mejor propagó, lo de las armas de destrucción masiva. La familia Negroponte, una familia clásica. En sus momentos más caritativos se ponen con Aznar a vender ordenadores a los que no tienen para comer.


El enlace de estos con el FBI era John O´Neill. Un cazaterroristas que fue nombrado responsable de seguridad del WTC el 1 de septiembre de 2001, muriendo en el 11S.
El hombre que sabía demasiado.
Pues en la época de nuestro marrón en Yemen, estaba allí y es el que acusaba a los saudís de financiar el terrorismo.

Cuando O’Neill, y sus 20 agentes, están a punto de aportar informaciones cruciales, después del atentado del 17 de octubre del 2000 en Yemen contra el navío de guerra USS Cole, la embajadora norteamericana en ese país, Barbara K. Bodine, logra que se le retire el caso. Oficialmente, la embajadora Bodine teme por el futuro de las relaciones entre su país y Yemen…





En fin. No voy a entrar en ese hilo. Sigo con Bruguerie, el juez de la rogatoria de Zougham.

Un mes después de la condena a muerte de Nanakli, en la nochebuena del 99 se producen varios acontecimientos simultáneos que servirán como clave en la formación de la VO del 11M.



Jean Louis Bruguiere mira en su bola mágica y avisa de que un islamista, Ahmed Ressam va a pasar la frontera de Canada con explosivos. No podemos saber si es tan verdad como la rogatoria de Zougham, pero Ressam es detenido.


Alarma al detener en la frontera a tres sospechosos de trabajar para Bin Laden





«Pequeños explosivos»

El FBI instó ayer a los vecinos a no abrir paquete alguno procedente del extranjero, sin hacerlo examinar antes. En su comunicado, el Bureau asegura tener datos concretos sobre un plan para meter en EEUU «pequeños explosivos», que serían despachados por correo desde la ciudad alemana de Francfort.

Ahmed Ressam, el argelino de 32 años que ha desatado el pánico, fue presentado el miércoles ante el tribunal y puede ser condenado a una pena de hasta 40 años de cárcel y a multas de más de un millón de dólares si resulta culpable de todos los cargos. Durante la audiencia, el fiscal recalcó que el material encontrado en su automóvil era suficiente «para demoler cualquier edificio».




http://www.elmundo.es/1999/12/24/internacional/24N....






Empieza la campaña de terror con Bin Laden de protagonista.




Viernes, 24 de diciembre de 1999 EL MUNDO periodico


El FBI insta a no abrir paquete alguno del extranjero, sin hacerlo examinar antes - El presidente recuerda también que no se compren alimentos a lo loco

Clinton llama a una alerta general contra el terrorismo

Alarma al detener en la frontera a tres sospechosos de trabajar para Bin Laden




http://www.elmundo.es/1999/12/24/internacional/24N....




Bin Laden.... comprar alimentos a lo loco... ¿??????
Mi no compra pan, pero las campañas de terror protagonizadas por el presi norteamericano y sus franceses adjuntos parece que son así.

¿Y en España?
En España tenemos varios elementos que se utilizarán en la VO.
Cual furgoneta electoral de Cañaveras tenemos otra caravana de la muerte, también con cloratita pero en este caso el acompañante es...goma 2.





24-12-1999



El ministro del Interior, Jaime Mayor Oreja, indicó ayer que "las camionetas que guiaban Novoa Arróniz y Martínez de Osaba, así como el automóvil que conducía Sáez de la Cuesta, no eran simples transportes. Se trataba de una caravana de la muerte, que se acercaba a Madrid". 


El ministro sostuvo que "estos hechos demuestran que ETA, en esta huida hacia adelante, está dispuesta a cualquier cosa" y expresó su convicción de que "volverá a insistir en sus acciones", pues "necesita producir un hecho espectacular antes de las elecciones generales", previstas para marzo del año próximo. 

Por su parte, el presidente del gobierno, José María Aznar, advirtió que "manden un camión cargado de dinamita a Madrid o no lo manden, los terroristas nunca conseguirán romper la Constitución y la unidad de España". 


En ese sentido, Mayor Oreja dijo que tanto él como los expertos en explosivos "ignoran los efectos exactos" que habrían podido causar los 1800 kilos de cloratita, dinamita y goma-2, y consideró que "ni los propios terroristas son conscientes del daño que podrían producir" con semejante cantidad de explosivos




La hoja de ruta

Además de Mayor Oreja, otras autoridades coincidieron en señalar que la incautación de las camionetas cargadas con explosivos representa un "golpe muy duro" para ETA. El ministro sostuvo que "ahora no se debe bajar la guardia", ya que "históricamente, cada vez que ETA ha recibido un golpe muy duro ha reaccionado de manera violenta". .


Temen que ETA logre atacar en Madrid - 24.12.1999 - lanacion.com  ...





Los etarras no sabían el daño que podrían hacer con ese explosivo. No lo dudo. Mayor Oreja sí y también su hoja de ruta del conejito de Duracell.
La goma 2 sigue presente en julio del 2000.


29-7-2000
Un día después fue localizada una segunda furgoneta-bomba de ETA cerca de Alhama de Aragón (Zaragoza), en un lugar próximo adonde fue localizado el primer vehículo y, ésta última, contenía 688 kilos de cloratita y 50 de dinamita-goma 2 

http://www.terra.es/actualidad/terrorismo/historia...



En fin. Una providencial detención de etarras que es un remix de la furgoneta de Cañaveras y el atentado de Chamartín: Dos falsos atentados. Por la participación de manzano en el de Chamartin el SUP y el resto de sindicatos policiales menos el suyo, pedían su dimisión. Acebes en cambio le colgó una medalla, como a los de Cañaveras.
Y en un día de detenciones electorales no podía faltar el dato electoral por antonomasia.



24-12-1999
ESPAÑA
El Gobierno cree que iban a colocar un furgón junto al Calderón y otro en el campo del Rayo
La «caravana de la muerte» iba a estallar en Madrid a las 19.56 




El 12-M, elecciones generales
Piqué anuncia que a mediados de enero el presidente disolverá las cámaras



Diario El Mundo en Internet





Pero un momento. ¿No nos dicen el 11M que Eta no utiliza goma 2?
Podría tener justificación si nos dijeran que desde una fecha posterior al 24 de diciembre del 99 Eta no utiliza goma 2.
Pero es que la primera vez que dicen eso es en 1996.





“Ninguna pista hace pensar que sea un atentado de ETA 
La Policía no descarta ninguna hipótesis a la hora de esclarecer quién puede ser el autor del envío de un libro-bomba al magistrado José Antonio Jiménez-Alfaro. Pero, según las fuentes consultadas por EL MUNDO, en principio nada hace pensar que el atentado haya sido obra de ETA”.
"Los encargados de investigar el caso contemplan la posibilidad de que pueda ser obra de los GRAPO, de grupos mafiosos que ya han enviado antes otras cartas-bomba, o de la ultraderecha.

Fuentes del Ministerio del Interior citadas por Efe indicaron ayer que no cabe descartar que el envío fuese obra de «un exaltado» que se movería en la órbita de la ultraderecha, que habría actuado con fines desestablizadores.

Algunas fuentes policiales han explicado a este periódico que ETA ya no emplea goma-2, aunque ésta sigue siendo utilizada por los artificieros de las Fuerzas de la Seguridad del Estado. 

En cuanto al libro en el que iba el explosivo, titulado El escorpión de la Corte, esas fuentes indicaron que en algún momento fue el que se utilizó para los exámenes de los artificieros de la Policía y la Guardia Civil". 

Portada de EL MUNDO / Viernes, 14 de junio de 1996....




1996 y ya se utiliza ese argumento mientras se apunta sutilmente a los tedax. Es como si el mundo de las fuentes antiterroristas fuera un bucle atemporal.
Es el atentado contra el juez Alfaro, que condenó a Amedo y Domínguez e investigaba la puesta en libertad “por error” del comando Matalaz de Eta, detenido por Torronteras, que se hizo pasar por otro policía.
Es uno de los atentados contra “la AN”. Nadie sabe como pudo pasar el paquete bomba. 
Garzón le estaba metiendo el cuerno a Cassinello.


Pero el absurdo de la goma 2 no termina ahí. 
Porque solo dos meses antes habían detenido a los etarras que fueron a robar 8 toneladas de titadyne en Plevin y habían recuperado la dinamita.

La policía recupera la dinamita robada por ETA y detiene al asesino de Tomás y Valiente

http://www.analitica.com/vas/1999.10.2/internacion...




Es una operación coordinada en españa por Cotino y Mayor Oreja.
Pero en seguida nos dicen que Eta tiene 50 kg de esa dinamita y la cifra mágica que nos dirán más tarde que está en poder de Eta es siempre de 4000 kg. Inmutable. Encuentran un zulo con 1000 kg? Da igual. Eta tiene 4000 kg y vale ya.
¿Cómo pudo conseguir Eta la dinamita recuperada por la policía?
Si Eta tenía 4000 kg de titadyne,
¿por qué no los utiliza en esa caravana de la muerte electoral y utiliza la goma 2 que desde el 96 no utiliza? 
Y tal y tal taltal, trapicheo policial.
La revelación de ese trapicheo puede ser fundamental a la hora de descartar el titadyne como falso explosivo del 11M. 
¿Verdad Fuentes- Cotino- Cuadro- (Manzano)- Mayor y de ahí para arriba?
Cuidadín cuidadín con el titadyne.



Comienza la campaña electoral del 2000 con la suspensión de la campaña el 23F por el atentado contra Buesa y una jornada de agitprop frente al gobierno vasco y el día siguiente en la manifestación convocada por Ibarreche.
¡¡¡Son del CESID!!! ¡¡¡Son del CESID!!!- decía Arzalluz de los manifestantes.
Los manifestantes no, pero los organizadores siempre son del CESID.
El PP gana por mayoría absoluta el día anterior de la rogatoria contra Zougham.

Luego habría que dar la vuelta a la tortilla. La alternancia. 
Ah ...la alternancia, esencial en la política ex pañola desde los tiempos del Maine.



La alternancia se explicita el mismo día que se detiene a los de la Operación Dátil y el mismo día en el que Saenz de Santamaría deja constancia de que el Régimen es uno, es contínuo y lo mismo da Juana que su hermana.
Y que los fondos reservados provienen
del dinero consignado a Bin Laden (Eta) y no quedan registrados en ninguna parte.
Es la fecha en la que Olga, la numeróloga, dice que se organizó el 11M:
13 de noviembre de 2001
Todavía la recuerdo con cara de poseída diciéndole a Gabilondo: La numerología...la numeroooologíiiiia.




Que mal lo ha tenido que pasar esta chica con el marrón que le cayó encima.
Pero la conjunción astral del 13-11-2001 requiere de una preparación previa.
El 11-11-2001 el ideólogo del gobierno mundial que según Hillary Clinton es quien les da las órdenes empieza el “cambio del cambio”.
Hablamos de Richard Haass, actual presidente del CFR.


«Para Estados Unidos las cosas han cambiado respecto a ETA» 
La mano derecha de Colin Powell en el Departamento de Estado, Richard Haass, afirma, en declaraciones a EL MUNDO, que 'desde el 11 de Septiembre hay 'tolerancia cero' hacia el terrorismo' 


Diario El Mundo del siglo XXI. Bienvenido



El Escudero Cascos pidiendo a Aznar que se quede para que Aznar el sacrificado diga que no.

Cascos pide que el congreso del partido obligue a Aznar a presentarse de nuevo 
Parlamentarios del PP estudian también promover un manifiesto y recoger firmas para que el presidente vuelva a ser candidato 


Pj hablando de extrañas emergencias nacionales... 
¿Por qué si hay una emergencia nacional tiene que resolverla Aznar?
¿El 11M no fue una emergencia nacional?



EDITORIAL 
SALVO EMERGENCIA NACIONAL, AZNAR DEBE CUMPLIR SU PROMESA


Y regresa el terror, como no.



Bin Laden amenaza a Occidente con armas nucleares 
«Si América emplea las suyas contra nosotros, tenemos el derecho a utilizarlas», asegura

Esos días hasta nos hacen un viaje por el futuro pasado, un flashforward o algo similar.
Yemen es el punto de partida y el punto de llegada;-)






6-XII-2001: la Noche de la Pesadilla 
El día que Bin Laden tomó el poder en La Meca
Montañas, desierto y mar

El camino que siguió Osama en su regreso de Afganistán por 4.500 kilómetros de montañas, desierto y mar se ha convertido en leyenda. Se cree que abandonó su escondite en la región de Pakhtia, al sur de Afganistán, la primera semana de noviembre de 2001, salió del país atravesando un río, el bajo Helmand, y cruzó el inhóspito desierto de Makrán hasta llegar a la costa del Mar de Arabia.

Allí se embarcó en un dhow que lo trasladó, al otro lado del Golfo, al hogar de sus antepasados en Wadi Hadramaut, en Yemen.

Diario El Mundo del siglo XXI. Bienvenido





El 13 de noviembre será Arenas quien recuerde a Cascos el pacto de la Zarzuela de noviembre de 95. Un pacto de alternancia tras el cual la peseta se revaluó al día siguiente.
Arenas recuerda a Cascos que la agenda del Congreso del PP ya está cerrada

Luego será el propio Aznar quien diga que no se presenta por el bien de España y larga un extraño discurso sobre tripulaciones capitanes y barcos.
Un paripé para recordarle a Anson que van a cumplir el pacto de la alternancia cada 8 años y que las siguientes elecciones las va a ganar el PSOE como las actuales las ha ganado el PP.




<i>El
viernes 13 de noviembre de 1998, Luis María Anson firmaba en La Razón una “Canela Fina" bajo el título de 'A los cascos de los caballos'. Era un criptograma, un mensaje secreto que fue objeto de todo tipo de interpretaciones. Una vez más Anson nos obligaba a leer entre líneas algo que se negaba a ser leído. Había un mensaje, era importante y seguro que su destinatario podía comprenderlo, Valía la pena "traducirlo".



Las conclusiones
A la vista de mi traducción del texto de Luis María Anson me atreví a hacer tres pronósticos:
1-García Damborenea saldrá de la cárcel antes del 21 de diciembre de 1998... o sabrá antes de ese día la fecha exacta de su vuelta a casa.
2- La grabación anunciada la nunca verá la luz.
3- Si José Barrionuevo y la Vera no obtienen su libertad por decisión del Tribunal Constitucional, la obtendrán al mismo tiempo que García Damborenea. No hay otra forma de disimular el asunto tras la "canela fina" de Luís María Anson. Este conjunto de excarcelaciones sería acompañada por la excarcelación masiva de los miembros de la Mesa Nacional de HB.
Lamentablemente, todas mis predicciones se cumplieron ﷓con mínimas diferencias de días﷓ al pie de la letra. Eso sí, según Pedro J, Ramírez nunca hubo Conspiracion.
</i>

El libro de Pedro J



El libro de Pedro J



Y casi 200 etarras soltados por la vía Azkoiti que Aznar seguía reivindicando hace unas semanas.
Precisamente, redundando en el tema ese 13-11-2001 se establece la continuidad del régimen cuando SdS habla de cómo se hacían las cosas en los tiempos pre gal del 79, ante el secuestro del embajador en Washintong el 11M, -Javier Ruperez- por Otegui.



<i>FONDOS RESERVADOS / LOS TESTIMONIOS 
El general Sáenz de Santamaría quemó el libro de los fondos reservados de la UCD 
Asegura que Suárez de haber pagado «a los etarras» 200 millones por el rescate de Javier Rupérez</i>

Un extracto revelador de cómo funcionan las entrañas del Régimen.

<i>
Stampa¿De dónde procedían?

Sáenz de Santamaría. - De Presidencia del Gobierno, a través del Ministerio del Interior.

Stampa -¿Cómo eran?

Sáenz de Santamaría. - Billetes de curso legal. 

Stampa -¿Anotaba en el libro el tránsito de los mil millones?

Sáenz de Santamaría. - No figuraba el tránsito, sino los pagos y el saldo. 
<b>
Pero no creo que los millones de dólares consignados a Bin Laden tengan tantos requisitos de control</i></b>


En gescartera, siguiendo con la misma línea, la trama de corrupción “pepera” nos lleva de Fraga al publicista de todas las campañas del PSOE andaluz, que compagina con las de Fraga.
Pero a pesar de asegurar la alternancia, el PP se asegura el control de los jueces.



<i>Manuel Jiménez de Parga es elegido por tres años presidente del Tribunal Constitucional 
Una nueva mayoría conservadora de siete votos contra cinco decide su nombramiento y el del vicepresidente, Tomás Vives, que, como él fue elegido magistrado por el Gobierno de González</i>


Y hasta rescatan del tunel del tiempo a uno para atizarle como ejemplo.

<i>ex juez Pascual Estevill vuelve a entrar en la cárcel</i>


Diario El Mundo del siglo XXI. Bienvenido


Acaban de asesinar al juez Lidón y será puesto como ejemplo de agua y aceite.( Eta e islamistas)


<i>
EL ANALISIS
¿Manhattan, 11 de Septiembre? ¿Madrid, 6 de noviembre? Todos los terroristas persiguen, como resultado de sus empeños, la muerte violenta. Da igual que se escondan bajo unas u otras siglas. 

España, un ejemplo contra el terror 
El autor de este artículo sostiene que los terroristas que Bush y Blair han prometido exterminar moran tanto en los cafés de Getxo como en los mercados de Kandahar. También analiza cómo los españoles defienden con fortaleza sus libertades.</i>

Diario El Mundo del siglo XXI. Bienvenido




¿Y qué ocurre en el mundo el día que se abre la Operación Dátil nexo de unión entre Yemen- el 11S y el 11M?
Un revival del terror.
<i>

Vuelve el terror a Nueva York al caer en la ciudad un avión que estalló en vuelo 


Mueren los 260 ocupantes del Airbus A300 que se estrelló sobre el barrio de Queens incendiando 12 casas</i>

Fechas y símbolos. Numerología de la que dejó payá a Olga cuando vio como funcionaban los engranajes del poder.

En fin. Que ocurre el 11M. Se tira de agenda de la Operación Dátil y a delincuentes de la última cadena de una trama de terrorismo que lleva en los puntos finales hasta la casa real (la clásica bala para el rey).
Igual que Zougham en la Dátil, los que creen que van a inventarse testimonios (trash y rafá) son imputados.
Nos cuentan mil historias falsas a través del periódico que dice que hay agujeros negros. Se lleva a juicio por el omnipresente bermúdez y el 2 de julio del 2007 se da el visto para sentencia, volviendo al punto inicial.

2 de Julio de 2007
Bermúdez se mira al espejo, se bruñe la calva y sube la manivela de su sillón, desde donde preside majestuosamente la sala. 
No está satisfecho y pone dos cojines más sobre el asiento. 
Cuando considera que su mismidad luce como un sol ante el espejo, ordena: 
¡Roberto!
Si, señor- dice el atribulado secretario.
¡ LA MAZA!- Ruge el juez.
Roberto acude solicito y le entrega el bastón de mando con gran solemnidad.
Bermúdez alza su mano y proclama : Visto para sentencia.
Y el eco del golpe resuena con estruendo en la sala.

¡¡¡BOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!!!




<i><b>3 de julio de 2007</b>
Siete turistas españoles y su guía local fallecieron <b>ayer </b>en yemen como consecuencia de un atentado con coche bomba conducido por un terrorista suicida. 

Los turistas españoles formaban parte de un grupo de 13 personas, organizado por Viajes Banoa, una agencia que tiene sedes en Bilbao y Barcelona.
"Los turistas españoles formaban parte de un grupo de 13 personas, organizado por Viajes Banoa, una agencia que tiene sedes en Bilbao y Barcelona. El viaje habría comenzado el pasado sábado, y el grupo iba a pasar 25 días en el país."

Siete turistas españoles mueren en un atentado suicida en Yemen - 20minutos.es...

Turistas catalanes y vascos muertos en atentado en Yemen. 
Los tentáculos de Rubalcaba son infinitos;-)


----------



## swing (16 Feb 2012)

Fermintx
Cuando lo decíamos algunos se nos acusaba de insultar a las víctimas. 
Como el insulto no quedaba claro (¿que tiene que ver decir que el PP puso las pruebas falsas, que iba a ganar el PP, que iba a pasar página del 11M e iba a ser el que "negociara" con Eta , con insultar a las víctimas?) nos colocó una prueba tan falsa como la mochila de Vallecas. Como nadie veía insultos en lo que decíamos dijo que había editado los posts que nunca escribimos.


----------



## SARC_borrado (16 Feb 2012)

Swing,

PD
El día que viene Schroder a España para hablar de lo de la fábrica de goma 2 (16 de septiembre del 2000, 2º aniversario de la tregua del 98) ya está decidido lo del fin de Eta. *Detienen a Iñaki de Rentería, jefe de Eta desde Bidart, que ya había hecho su labor asesinando a todos los testigos contra Galindo en el caso Lasa y Zabala*. Los testigos que quedan vivos cambian su testimonio y entre Garzón que exculpa a Cassinello, Galindo y Saenz de santamaría en febrero de 2002 y Guevara que hace lo mismo con Dorado y bayo en febrero de 2003, queda resuelto el tema.
Son tan cutres que nombran un nuevo jefe de Eta, Mikel Antza, y le detienen el 3 de octubre de 2004 (para la farsa de la Operación Nova) viviendo en la misma casa en la que detuvieron al anterior jefe, Iñaki de Rentería.
El sisitema debe de ser el que nos cuentan en Leganés. Llaman al timbre de la granja donde tienen a los jefes etarras y dicen. ¿Esta Pepe? 


¿No serían los testigos contra galindo y compañía por el Informe Navajas?

¿Acaso no son casos distintos?


----------



## M. Priede (16 Feb 2012)

Swing

_Tienes que meterte una cosa en la cabeza. El 11M no echaron a Aznar.
Aznar no se presentaba._ 

Ya hemos hablado de eso. Era con _la aznaridad_ (que tan bien definió Vázquez Montalbán) con la que había que acabar.

_Y no se presentaba por un Pacto que hicieron en la Zarzuela en noviembre del 95. Ese día -y por eso- se revaluó la peseta. Por lo visto nosotros no nos enteramos de las cosas cuando pasan, pero “los mercados” lo saben desde antes de que pasen;-)

Un Pacto que Anson recordó a Aznar y Cascos el 13 de noviembre del 98 y que en lenguaje cloaquero significa: Hay que soltar galeses y etarras a destajo. Casi 200 etarras en unos meses._

No entiendo por qué ha de significar eso. O sea, que a los etarras tendrían que soltarlos ¿a cambio de qué? ¿Y por qué?


_Y un pacto que el 13 de noviembre de 2001, día de confluencia de todos los asuntos que ventilan con el 11M - empezando por la Operación Dátil - recordaron Aznar y Cascos, haciendo un paripé de lo más cutre y surrealista con el escudero Cascos pidiendo a Aznar que se quede y este diciendo que se va por el bien de España?????????._

Y pasas del 95 al 2001, seis años, y al parecer hacen un paripé, cuando resulta que ya estaba pactada la salida. ¿Qué necesidad había del paripé?

_Arenas recuerda a Cascos que la agenda del Congreso del PP ya está cerrada 

Por su parte, el ministro de Fomento, Francisco Alvarez-Cascos, consideró que la respuesta dada por José María Aznar, a su propuesta «confirma lo ya sabido y deja la puerta abierta al debate en los términos en que ha sido planteado».

[Aznar respondió el pasado domingo que el futuro de España es más importante que «el barco, el PP y la tripulación»]. 
_

¿Y?

_Cascos, no obstante, insistió en que su propuesta no iba dirigida directamente al criterio del presidente, sino que fue planteada para que la discutiera el Congreso del partido, con el fin de que fuera «respaldada o descartada». Afirmó saber de antemano que Aznar no iba a cambiar de opinión debido a sus «convicciones , talante personal y capacidad de reflexión». Dijo que coincide básicamente con el presidente cuando dice que lo importante «no es el barco ni la tripulación, sino el rumbo y el capitán», porque lo que tiene que decidir el partido es el rumbo a seguir y el capitán más adecuado.
_

¿Y?

_Diario El Mundo del siglo XXI. Bienvenido


Pero es que dos días antes ya está instaurado el fin de Eta. 



11-11-2001
«Para Estados Unidos las cosas han cambiado respecto a ETA»
La mano derecha de Colin Powell en el Departamento de Estado, Richard Haass, afirma, en declaraciones a EL MUNDO, que 'desde el 11 de Septiembre hay 'tolerancia cero' hacia el terrorismo' 

Diario El Mundo del siglo XXI. Bienvenido_

O sea: acabar con ETA. De hecho le brindan a Aznar entrar en la Red Echelon, y Aznar acepta, algo que puso fuera de sí a franceses y alemanes. ¿También paripé? ¿También son paripé los enfrentamientos de franceses y norteamericanos en Ruanda, cuando la operación Noirot, donde los soldados franceses entrenaron a los hutus para exterminar tutsis, proanglosajones? O sea ¿incluso De Gaulle estaba en la pantomima cuando sacó a Francia de la OTAN y años después envió barcos a Estados Unidos para que recogieran el oro que exigió a los norteamericanos a cambio de los dólares que tenía en la reserva, y que ello llevó a Nixon a reconocer la bancarrota y segregar el dólar del patrón oro? ¿Todo era pantomima también? ¿Desde cuándo dura la pantomima?


_Lo que ocurre es que eso no se hace sin un proceso de transición. Y eso es el 11M. El cambiazo progresivo de Eta por al Qaeda. Parece que LdP se ha caído hoy del guindo._

Pero qué tendrá que ver uno con otro. ETA se acaba porque la UE no puede permitirse más aventuras. Lo cuenta Ivashov

«El reconocimiento de la independencia de Kosovo constituye, en mi opinión, el principio del fin para los procesos de integración en Europa. El mecanismo que conducirá al debilitamiento de la competitividad de Europa ante Estados Unidos, *al redespliegue de la energía de la Unión Europea hacia la liquidación de todas las tendencias separatistas observadas en Europa, se ha puesto en marcha», concluyó el general Ivashov.*

http://www.voltairenet.org/article156061.html



_No sé donde está la sorpresa si ya lo anunció Bermejo, que sería el PP quien acabara la “negociación” con Eta._

Bermejo y todos los demás. Eso ha sido una imposición de la OTAN después de que entre sus miembros lo pactaran. Entre los fuertes, me refiero

Solana asegura que nunca participó en ninguna negociación y defiende el papel de la fundación Henry Dunant

_Bermejo será fiscal de la sala militar en el Supremo

El exministro de Justicia Mariano Fernández Bermejo será designado fiscal de sala de lo militar del Tribunal Supremo, después de que Fernando Herrero-Tejedor, que ocupaba ese puesto, fuera nombrado ayer fiscal jefe de la secretaría técnica de la Fiscalía General del Estado._

Bueno, es una manera de aparcarlo. Llegado el caso será como dócil, como todos los demás. ¿Qué juez se ha enfrentado al Huevo? El único que enredó con eso fue Garzón, y así acabó.


_Joder, que sorpresa. 
¿Has oído hablar de banderas falsas y estrategias de la tensión?
La víctima agredida que se tiene que defender y todo eso.
¿Cómo se atreven a decir esto en El País?_

No te entiendo, Swing. Pasas de una cosa a otra bajo el supuesto de que los demás tenemos que imaginar lo mismo que tú; pero son eso: imaginaciones. No hay nexo entre las cosas que señalas. Necesitas que Aznar haya planeado el 11-m para hacerlo casar con tu teoría. Por eso haces tantas elipsis y dejas tantas lagunas que tú rellenas con suposiciones.



_El equipo de Aznar borró los archivos informáticos de Presidencia antes de irse
Una empresa especializada fue contratada por 12.000 euros para eliminar todas las copias


Entre los documentos copiados figuran cartas de etarras que sugerían contactos con presos islamistas, vídeos y fotos de los atentados y parte de la investigación sobre cómo se convocaron las manifestaciones del 13-M frente a las sedes del PP._

Al parecer borró todo lo que era de uso interno, no de asuntos de Estado, que eso tiene que estar en el soporte tradicional, en papel, donde es imposible hacerlo desaparecer sin que se sepa, pues hay libros de registro. Sería del género tonto almacenar asuntos secretos en ordenadores que van a cambiar de manos. Si acaso dejaría copia digital de un original en papel. Nadie en su sano juicio puede exigir que le dejen en un ordenador que no ha sido de él, asuntos internos, o asuntos de Estado que no se puedan cotejar en papel, pues el soporte digital es lo más fácil de manipular.



_Fíjate, una de cal y otra de arena.
Los rollos falsos de etarras e islamistas que estaban metiendo TODOS precisamente esos días de la Operación Nova... y lo del asalto a las sedes lanzado a la cara por El País._

Vas para atrás y de repente vuelves para adelante. Imposible seguirte un hilo conductor

_Pobre Aznar, que bueno era, que pena me da. No terminó nada de lo que decía que iba a hacer - y hacía exactamente lo contrario como lleva haciendo hasta el día de hoy- pero se fue él solito...¡¡¡¡por el bien de España!!!. ¿ Me lo podrías explicar?_

Lo de pobre Aznar lo dices tú. NO he leído a nadie que lo haya dicho.

_Explícame también que hace en la fiesta del Toison con Sarkozy y por qué le han dado el Toison a Sarkozy por la lucha contra Eta, cuando lo único que hay en estos casi 10 años de transición sin casi atentados son jefes etarras que nombra Rubalcaba para a continuación detenerlos._

Afirmas sin más. Además, de ser así, Rubalcaba premia a Sarkozy por estar en el juego. ¿Y qué hace ahí Aznar? Pues lo mismo que con Murdoch: hacer la pelota. Si hay alguien que se vendió fue él. Acabó aceptando órdenes-premio de quienes le echaron. Incluso pueden ser arriesgado rechazar esos premios.

Mira, Swing, decir que todo en el 11-m fue pantomima por parte del PP y que ellos hicieron eso mismo, es sencillamente inconcebible. Y lo es porque no hay ninguna prueba ni nada que apunte a que ha sido así, salvo cuando se quiere actuar como Procusto con su lecho, cortando y estirando según le conviene para encajarlo en una conspiración más amplia y en la que casi nada se sale fuera de ella
_
Además, todo esto que te estoy contando sobre el cambiazo de Eta por Al Qaeda lo dice Astarloa en la comisión y se queda tan ancho. Y lo que es peor. Todos dicen amen. Nunca mejor dicho._

Eso no rebate lo que yo digo: que Astarloa cambia la versión cuando no pueden atribuirle la masacre a ETA, puesto que nadie se la da por buena. Fue desde Francia y desde la Casa Blanca donde empezaron a informar off the record de que en esos gobiernos todos daban por buena la autoría islamista y rechazaban la etarra; es decir: que al principio le dieron hilo a la cometa a través de Dezcallar y cuando lo tenían bien arriba, soltaron y dejaron a Aznar, al PP, solos.

_PD
El día que viene Schroder a España para hablar de lo de la fábrica de goma 2 (16 de septiembre del 2000, 2º aniversario de la tregua del 98) ya está decidido lo del fin de Eta. Detienen a Iñaki de Rentería, jefe de Eta desde Bidart, que ya había hecho su labor asesinando a todos los testigos contra Galindo en el caso Lasa y Zabala. Los testigos que quedan vivos cambian su testimonio y entre Garzón que exculpa a Cassinello, Galindo y Saenz de santamaría en febrero de 2002 y Guevara que hace lo mismo con Dorado y bayo en febrero de 2003, queda resuelto el tema.
Son tan cutres que nombran un nuevo jefe de Eta, Mikel Antza, y le detienen el 3 de octubre de 2004 (para la farsa de la Operación Nova) viviendo en la misma casa en la que detuvieron al anterior jefe, Iñaki de Rentería.
El sisitema debe de ser el que nos cuentan en Leganés. Llaman al timbre de la granja donde tienen a los jefes etarras y dicen. ¿Esta Pepe?_

Otra vez que vuelves hacia atrás. Y afirmas sin más, es así porque así lo dices tú. Ahora es Schroder el que decide. ¿Pero no era asunto interno lo de ETA? ¿En qué quedamos?


----------



## belga197 (17 Feb 2012)

SARC dijo:


> ¿No serían los testigos contra galindo y compañía por el Informe Navajas?
> 
> ¿Acaso no son casos distintos?



Se mezclan los personajes. Dos asesinados del Informe Navajas son Olarte y Santamaría. Y un testigo de los de Lasa/Zabala era Txofo Miguéliz. Pero Txofo andaba metido en historias de contrabando y/o narcotráfico al menos con Santamaría y con alguno de los guardias de Intxaurrondo. Pero de eso el especialista es Swing. Yo sólo digo que nunca nos han contado la historia completa.

Swing,

Nunca sabremos (creo) qué pretendía Carlos Germán. Pero es curioso que se cruzó metiendo un teléfono en mitad de una investigación que curiosamente estaba ya dirigida hacia una gitana llamada Dolores Motos Salazar. Y se da la curiosa circunstancia de que en 2005 nos contaban que en marzo de 2003 identificaron a Toro y Trashorras en Madrid en lo que parecía un tráfico de drogas como un piano, en relación con un coche propiedad de una tal Mª Begoña Motos Salazar, de la que se dice no tiene antecedentes pero se sospecha podría ser familia de unos gitanos con antecedentes por narcotráfico.

Y es un caso en que no se sabe qué es antes, si el huevo o la gallina. ¿Metieron el teléfono y a Dolores Motos para anular el intento de Germán de llevarse el agua a su molino (Garzón)?¿Metieron a la Motos porque conocían el episodio de marzo de 2003 y querían vincular desde el principio a Trashorras y a Toro?¿O se inventaron la historia en 2005 para darnos carnaza?

El que se encarga de traernos la historieta en 2005 es el comisario Cabanillas. Sí, el "enemigo" de Germán en la investigación del Faisán. Poli bueno, poli malo.....¿¿¿??


----------



## belga197 (17 Feb 2012)

Una pequeña curiosidad.

http://rsocial.elmundo.orbyt.es/epa...EA131F9D6823A58FF84FBB695978717E1EE5C5A4BBCDD



> Garzón, juez galaxia tras la detención en Londres, en octubre del 98, de Augusto Pinochet, *en viaje privado -secretísimo*- a la capital británica. No sabía Garzón -¿acaso sí?- que estaba en marcha la larga vendetta de Bill Clinton, cuadragésimosegundo presidente USA, *cuyos servicios de inteligencia podían haber hecho llegar a Madrid la información sobre la presencia del ex dictador chileno en Londres. *
> 
> Clinton jamás perdonó a los republicanos, al fiscal especial Kenneth Starr, el feroz hostigamiento por el Monicagate. Durante 1995 y 1996, la becaria californiana, entonces de 22 años, Mónica Lewinsky, le propinó tórridos y concienzudos blow jobs, furtivos solos de clarinete, en la Casa Blanca al hombre más poderoso del mundo.
> 
> *Su vendetta, hacer caer sobre los republicanos, sobre Henry Kissinger, el golpe de Estado de Pinochet y la caída de Salvador Allende en Chile*.



José Luis Gutiérrez nos da, mediante una anécdota, una pequeña explicación de cómo funciona el mundo. El ejemplo se puede extrapolar a otros muchos casos.


----------



## Fermintx (17 Feb 2012)

swing dijo:


> Fermintx
> Cuando lo decíamos algunos se nos acusaba de insultar a las víctimas.
> Como el insulto no quedaba claro (¿que tiene que ver decir que el PP puso las pruebas falsas, que iba a ganar el PP, que iba a pasar página del 11M e iba a ser el que "negociara" con Eta , con insultar a las víctimas?) nos colocó una prueba tan falsa como la mochila de Vallecas. Como nadie veía insultos en lo que decíamos dijo que había editado los posts que nunca escribimos.



Si asi es, lo recuerdo. Como tambien recuerdo las referencias a lo que aqui pasaba entre el fin de los 70 y los 80 y la estopa que se repartia a diestro y siniestro, dia si dia no y como se malinterpreto aquello(por lo de los policias drogados).


----------



## swing (17 Feb 2012)

Fermintx
Es el problema de no entender lo que se dice ode no querer entenderlo.
Si yo digo que en los tiempos de Fraga y Martín Villa los “cuerpos represivos” que fueron después sustituídos por la ertzaintza con el visto bueno general la población, entraban en los pueblos e iban a degüello golpeando a todo lo que se movía, incluso entrando en bares, ordenando a la gente salir bajo un pasillo de hostias creando las semillas de lo que luego se conoce como HB y derivados. Aparte de justificar el eslogan Disolución de Cuerpos Represivos y la entrada de la policía autonómica, claro.

Y si digo que las arremetidas arbitrarias e indiscriminadas de la policía eran tan bestiales y descaradas que la “gente de orden” lo justificaba diciendo que no lo entendía, que tenían que drogarles antes de salir...
¿Cómo se puede entender que yo digo que a los policías los drogaban?
¿Cuándo he sido yo “gente de orden”?;-)



Priede
Es comprensible que te pierdas con tanta información. Pero deberías leerlo un par de veces por lo menos para ver el hilo conductor y abrir los enlaces para ver de lo que estoy hablando.
No paso del 95 al 2001.
Paso del Pacto de la Zarzuela del 22 de noviembre del 95 en el que, junto a la alternancia, se acuerda la salida para los galeses al recuerdo de este pacto hecho por Anson el 13de noviembre del 98, bajo la amenaza de contar lo que no se ha contado del Gal, algo que especialmente Cascos debe de temer.
Si abres el artículo, verás como un cloaquero con pedigrí como es Santiago Belloch, lo traduce y saca por adelantado la conclusión de que van a soltar etarras y galeses por la cuenta que les trae a los cloaqueros Cascos y Aznar.
Belloch haciendo de yalodecíayoista;-)


El libro de Pedro J


Y de ahí paso en una secuencia lógica al tercer aniversario de esa fecha, el 13 de noviembre de 2001, día en el que Aznar y Cascos hacen un paripé: ¡Quédate Gran Estadista. Sin ti no somos nadie! 
Y Aznar diciendo que no, que se va a ir, que prometió que se iría y un montón de milongas más que en esos momentos parecen surrealistas, para decir que recuerda el mensaje de Ansón.
Pero es que precisamente en ese post no doy saltos en el tiempo para explicar de que polvos vienen los lodos. Si te molestas en abrir los enlaces verás que todo lo que digo es de un solo día:13 de noviembre de 2001.
Día en el que se establece la continuidad del régimen con las declaraciones de Saenz de Santamaría ante Stampa Braun (su sobrina forma parte de la trama utilizada para el cerrojazo del verano de 2009, apañada finalmente por nuestro nuevo y flamante embajador en Londres), la alternancia que acabo de contar pero contando con el control del poder judicial que no renovarán en toda la primera legislatura de ZP. Ahí es donde entra el episodio de Bermúdez, colocado por Astarloa el 13 de septiembre de 2004. Un
tema que vuelve a ser actualidad, pero que no se entiende sin saber de donde viene. Y viene de ese 13-11-2001.





<i>Tres jueces inflexibles para presidir el órgano que debe ver el final de ETA

De una terna inicial de siete candidatos, finalmente han quedado elegidos tres. El actual presidente, Javier Gómez Bermúdez es uno de ellos. Si fuera elegido, sería su tercer mandato. Fue nombrado por primera vez en 2004, una elección no exenta de polémica. El Tribunal Supremo tuvo que revisar hasta en cuatro ocasiones su nombramiento, después de que varios candidatos lo recurrieran al considerar que su experiencia y antigüedad eran inferiores al resto. Entre otros, se enfrentó al propio Baltasar <b>Garzón</b>, que intentó optar al puesto aunque z<b>nunca lo consiguió gracias a los sólidos apoyos del sector conservador a Gómez Bérmúdez.</b></i>


Tres jueces inflexibles para presidir el órgano que debe ver el final de ETA - elConfidencial.com


Y ese mismo 13 de noviembre es el día en el que se hace el nexo con el 11S a través de la Operación Dátil, llevada por Garzón, creando una trama falsa para el 11S de la que sacarán también las principales tramas falsas morunas del 11M. 
La Dátil fue juzgada, por supuesto, por Bermúedez.
Y ese día de tantas conjunciones astrales en nuestro país, en el otro lado del charco están empezando con la Patriot Act y vuelve el terror a N. York estrellándose un avión.
Pero no hace falta saberse mil tramas de memoria para ver que aquello de volver al corazón de Europa, de salir de la guerra de Irak ( de donde nunca salimos) , de nuestro enfrentamiento con Francia y Alemania son eslogans y son falsos.
Basta con ampliar la perspectiva.
En estos momentos (en teoría) Francia y sobre todo Alemania, dirigen y ponen condiciones a todos los miembros de la Unión Europea, empezando por Grecia e Italia donde han cambiado hasta a los presidentes.
¿Por el 11M? No.
Por la deuda creada por la burbuja de derivados. Un plan que tarda en desarrollarse, pero que se pone en marcha en febrero- marzo del 95.
¿La Aznaridad? ¿Qué se supone que es la Aznaridad? ¿Continuar el desarrollo de los dos ministerios estrella, con la utilización del terrorismo en Interior y la burbuja del ladrillo y la narcobaldosa en Economía?
Eso ya lo ha hecho ZP, continuador lógico de “la Aznaridad”.
Por eso dos burbujeros como Montoro y De Guindos, pueden hoy decir que no queda más remedio que hacer lo que nos dicen en Uropa...porque la culpa es de ZP.
De Guindos deja de burbujear en España en 2004 y se marcha a pinchar Lehman, para volver como “competente” ministro tecnócrata y tal. No te digo más.
Hay que ver las cosas con perspectiva para que los eslogans del presente nonosarrastren sin que veamos los hechos reales de ayer. 



<i>10/10/2002 

"Montoro replica a Caruana que es bueno que las familias se endeuden en vivienda" 

" Los principales espadas del área económica del Gobierno salieron ayer al paso de las declaraciones del gobernador del Banco de España, Jaime Caruana, en las que rebajaba las estimaciones de crecimiento del Ejecutivo y advertía de los riesgos del aumento del endeudamiento de las familias.
El ministro de Hacienda, Cristóbal Montoro, quiso restar importancia a esta situación,,,

Por su parte, tanto el vicepresidente segundo, Rodrigo Rato, como el secretario de Estado de Economía, Luis de Guindos, hicieron hincapié en que no existen motivos para rebajar las previsiones de crecimiento del Ejecutivo."</i>

Todos los contenidos sobre historico-10-10-2002 - Buscador online de noticias - abc.es... 


Cascos
Fomento, Ministerio de la Burbuja

<i>15-10-2002

Los pisos están caros porque muchos españoles pueden pagarlos</i>


Y en 2003, el crédito con los bancos alemanes se dispara como un cohete. Zp continúa y aumenta la deuda y a partir del pistoletazo de salida (el de Bush para la llegada de sus lógico sucesor, Obama) , la deudapúblico privada se convierte en pública.
No creo que haga falta comentarte lo que están haciendo ahora De guindos y compañía “porque no queda más remedio”. Eso de que si no lo hubieramos impuesto nos lo hubieran impuesto y tal, mientras Merkel aplaude y “Bruselas” dice que que pasa con lo del IVA.



Vamos a ver los principales movimientos que se hacen durante esos años de creación de la burbuja para lo cual aparecen escándalos que salpican a los principales líderes europeos, que son sustituidos porque en plena crisis no tienen credibilidad para llevarla a cabo. Kohl acaba de arrasar con la unificación alemana y aquello de la Omertá de los “hombres de honor” no aparece hasta el 99.
Otro de los que caen por escándalo de corrupción en marzo del 95 es el jefe del OTAN, Willy Claes, quien trasun breve perido de transición (Balanzino) será sustituído por el principal representante de la campaña del PSOE , OTAN de entrada no (Solana) y empezará los bombardeos en Yugoeslavia.
Como les gusta a estos hijos de puta cruzar los papeles a los personajes que utilizan.

Willy Claes - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## swing (17 Feb 2012)

Un resumen de lo que ha pasado nos lo cuentan en junio de 2010.






Robert Rubin, el hombre más listo del mundo


<i>*- ¿Qué programa de noticias ve usted para saber lo que ocurre? 
- Ninguno. 
- ¿Ninguno? Y entonces, ¿cómo se entera de lo que pasa cada día?”
- ¿Para qué voy a ver las noticias hoy si desde hace tiempo sé qué pasara mañana, el mes que viene y dentro de seis meses?*</i>


<i>*El presidente Clinton le propuso un reto: ¿Cómo podía EEUU crecer año tras año, sin crear inflación, manteniendo la hegemonía del dólar, colocando su deuda en el mercado, aumentando la “riqueza” de las familias y evitando que China se convirtiera en la primera potencia mundial, todo ello al mismo tiempo?. 
Rubin encontró la solución: globalización y desregulación financiera: importación de productos baratos y déficit comercial financiado por un superávit de capital. La parte financiera la pondría la reserva Federal y la parte comercial la UE y China. 
Fue fácil convencer a China (Asia) y a Alemania a que se unieran a la globalización y a que exportaran sus productos a precios bajos.*



Exportar todo lo que quisieran a EEUU era una bendición. Ni Alemania ni China vieron que eran parte del plan de transferencia de riqueza desde Europa y Asia hacia EEUU. A cambio de productos reales, Alemania y China recibían dólares creados a voluntad y sin respaldo. Cuanto más exportaban, más dependientes del dólar y de la economía americana se convertían.

*Los dólares que Alemania y China recibían se tenían que reciclar en sus mercados domésticos, dado que ni entidades financieras ni ciudadanos podían usarlos localmente. *El Buba y el Banco Central Chino imprimían marcos y yuanes a cambio de esos dólares de las empresas exportadoras, aumentando el riesgo de tensiones inflacionistas.


1.	China buscó la solución “esterilizando” el exceso de dólares, aumentando las reservas de las entidades en el Banco Central (16%), vendiendo títulos hipotecarios que tenían que ser comprados por las entidades (10% de depósitos) e invirtiendo en materias primas. 


2. 
*Alemania necesitaba otra solución. ¿Qué hacer con una pila de dólares cuando el 55% de tu comercio es con países que no usan esta moneda? “Pasarle el muerto” a Europa. Crear una burbuja de crédito con la ayuda de unas castas políticas locales corruptas y una parte de su población sin conocimientos económicos. Se creó la UME y con la ayuda del BCE, las entidades alemanas prestaron los fondos para que los “hermanos” del Sur crecieran.

Por eso Alemania necesitaba el euro. Por eso no le importó que Grecia falsificara sus cuentas o que nadie cumpliera con Maastricht en 2002. Los ciudadanos del Sur se hipotecaban en euros cuando en la realidad lo eran en dólares, dado que las obligaciones de sus entidades con las alemanas y la FED eran en dólares. * *Así, parte de la deuda de los españoles se financió con dólares del Plan Rubin.*

Pedir dólares al BCE era negocio redondo. El euro era la moneda oficial, las deudas eran contablemente en euros, pero el negocio y las obligaciones de pago estaban en dólares. 
En 2007, los $24.000 millones del superávit comercial alemán se habían convertido en $34 billones de crédito. Tocaba cerrar el “grifo”. Se deja caer Lehman y los hedge funds deshacen posiciones en euros para recuperar dólares. El Banco Central Chino “tira” de sus líneas de dólares para proteger su sistema y deja a las entidades europeas sin dólares. Al “desaparecer” los dólares, apareció el estrangulamiento del crédito.
*¿Ha funcionado este Plan? Para los que lo diseñaron y los que no necesitan las noticias para saber lo que pasa, sí.*
</i>


Jaque al Neoliberalismo: El hombre más listo del mundo o cómo Robert Rubin embaucó al planeta 




Buena explicación. Pero algunos yalodecíayoistas sin entender tanto ya habíamos entrevisto de donde venían éstos lodos;-)








<i>Belga
A mí me recuerda al episodio de Kiever, -el que empezó en Barcelona- y Merkel. El que lleva a las finanzas del faisan de Elosúa, entre otros.


Jose
En el cambio de fichas del 95 fue el británico baring.


Se trata de una posición "excepcionalmente grande" en derivados estándar (plain vanilla) sobre índices europeos que no había sido cubierta y que el banco ha decidido cerrar esta semana. Lo cual supone uno de los mayores escándalos de la historia bursátil, comparable al protagonizado por el bróker Nick Leeson y que provocó el cierre de la histórica entidad británica barings en 1995.




http://www.cotizalia.com/cache/2008/01/24/52_llego...





barings fue declarado insolvente el 26 de febrero de 1995.




Baring Brothers - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre




No sé si el parche que hicieron fue anular una ley de 1933, en éste contínuo big bang.
La ley que ha propiciado la crisis actual.



12 de marzo de 1995


La ley de 1933 impide las fusiones de entidades con empresas de seguros
El Congreso y la Reserva Federal apoyan la reforma bancaria en EEUU
El nuevo reglamento permitirá a los bancos tener grupos industriales




Portada de EL MUNDO / Domingo, 12 de marzo de 1995...


Ah , pues mira, he hecho bingo.


Este debate, relanzado recientemente en el Congreso por el secretario del Tesoro,<b> Robert Rubin,</b> no se ha visto influido por el escándalo del Banco barings, que ha perdido más de 1.000 millones de dólares por sus operaciones en el mercado de derivados.

Enviado por swing el día 24 de Septiembre de 2009 a las 21:33 (#174)</i>







Gracias - Los enigmas del 11M - Luis del Pino







En medio viene la devaluación de González.



26 de febrero de 1995. 
El Banco Barings es declarado insolvente por jugar con derivados, incumpliendo la ley Glass Steagal de 1933.



Baring Brothers - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre




La señal del cambio de rumbo. 
Como en 2007 Lehman es la señal y el símbolo de lo que va a caer: La sociedad de consumo alentada por el banco de Paul Mazer en los años 20. El “crack” del 29 es la coartada para crear la dependencia del ciudadano del estado con la creación del Estado del Malgastar.





6 de marzo de 1995
Cambio de fichas general en Europa e incluso en la Otandonde Willy Claes, acusado de corrupción ,es sustituído posteriormente por Solana (OTAN de entrada No) que comenzará los bombardeos sobre Yugoeslavia.




Willy Claes - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre






En España, González es “devaluado” tras una pinza a la peseta entre el marco y el dólar. Cuarta devaluación de la peseta.





<i>
EDITORIAL
González devaluado</i>




Portada de EL MUNDO / Lunes, 6 de marzo de 1995....







<I>6 de marzo del 95

A juicio del ministro de Hacienda británico, Kenneth Clarke, «si los españoles no aplican la política económica necesaria, la peseta se continuará devaluando», como lo ha hecho ya cuatro veces desde 1992. 


Las medidas correctivas se tomarán para mantener el objetivo del déficit de 1995 dentro del 5,9% del plan de convergencia. El Gobierno español pondrá en marcha, además, una revisión para determinar los recortes de gastos necesarios para estar dentro del objetivo de déficit para 1996, que es el 4,4%.</I>



Portada de EL MUNDO / Martes, 7 de marzo de 1995...





Alemania a por los devaluados mundialmente Felipe y Solbes





<i>Todos los comentarios coincidieron en señalar que la debilidad de la peseta tenía su origen en la situación de «inestabilidad política» por la que pasa el Gobierno de Felipe González tras la oleada de escándalos en la que se ha visto envuelto, informa Carmen Vela.
El abaratamiento de las vacaciones para los alemanes -varios millones viajan cada año a la Península Ibérica-fue la reacción de los operadores turísticos, que celebraron la noticia desde Berlín, donde se celebra la Feria de Turismo.
Los exportadores, por el contrario, tendrán más dificultades para vender en España, y hay que tener en cuenta que Alemania es el segundo país mundial que más nos vende.

Hoy en día, España no cumple ninguno de los cuatro criterios de convergencia comprometidos por el Gobierno en 1992: tipos de interés, endeudamiento del Estado, deuda pública e inflación.

La ruptura de un tópico


«Entre 1991 y 1993, comunidades como Navarra o la Rioja registraron incrementos superiores a la media española (...) El menos crecimiento del PIB regional tuvo lugar en Cataluña, Madrid, Murcia, País Vasco y Andalucía (...) Los eventos del 92 no favorecieron el crecimiento económico en Andalucía y en Cataluña», añaden los autores del informe del BBV.

Esta devaluación es el preludio de nuevas desgracias. Los mercados van a seguir especulando contra el dólar y apostando por una revaluación del marco, lo que anuncia una peseta cambiando a 100 unidades/marco. Y esto no es lo peor, porque con el dato de inflación de febrero sobre la mesa, el Banco de España puede verse obligado a subir de nuevo los tipos de interés. ¿Qué quedará de la recuperación en curso? *Pregúntenselo a Pujol.*</i>





Portada de EL MUNDO / Martes, 7 de marzo de 1995...







19 de abril de 1995
Atentado de Oklahoma y atentado del Carisma, Japón KO y España sin cumplir los criterios de convergencia y el 1 de julio presidiendo la UE.
¿Qué va a pasar?
Le haremos caso. Se lo preguntaremos a Pujol.






19 de noviembre de 1995

Elecciones catalanas. 
El PP tiene un ascenso espectacular con Vidal Cuadras, rompiendo la estructura de voto consensuada en la transición.



Y llega el Pacto de la Zarzuela





22 de noviembre del 95

Pacto de la Zarzuela, en el que se alcanza el consenso de la salida internacional para Felipe, la alternancia, los 8 años en el poder, y el respaldo de CIU al próximo gobierno del PP...y la salida de Vidal Cuadras que se escenificará después, por supuesto.







<i>El 22 de noviembre de 1995 se celebró en el Palacio de la zarzuela una recepción para conmemorar el vigésimo aniversario del inicio del reinado de Juan Carlos I. Asistieron muy pocas personalidades, tan sólo ochenta. Durante el desarrollo de la misma, Felipe González y Aznar mantuvieron una conversación. De ésta, cuenta la crónica de El Mundo lo siguiente: "Este encuentro entre González y Aznar se produjo después de que los periodistas acreditados en el acto abandonasen el Palacio de La zarzuela y, según fuentes consultadas por este diario, el acercamiento entre ambos líderes fue propiciado por el monarca".

Luego, Aznar anunció su firme compromiso de no ocupar la presidencia del Gobierno por espacio superior a los ocho años que representan dos legislaturas. Para ser presidente el máximo tiempo posible sin tener que incumplir su promesa, decidió agotar las dos legislaturas de su mandato, de modo que el fin de los ocho años estipulados coincidió con la celebración de las elecciones de marzo de 2004.

Cuando se acercaron las elecciones de 2008, los más serios analistas del PSOE le aconsejaron a Zapatero adelantarlas al otoño de 2007 a fin de evitar que la crisis económica, que ya se vislumbraba, le perjudicara. Sin esgrimir ningún argumento, Zapatero se empeñó en agotar la legislatura.

Tras la segunda derrota de Rajoy en 2008, el líder del PP decidió que lo intentaría por tercera vez en 2012.
Tomó la determinación durante un largo viaje a México, donde se rumorea que recibió la visita de importantes personalidades.
¿De qué hablaron González y Aznar en La zarzuela?<b> ¿Por qué se comprometió públicamente Aznar a no presentarse a un tercer mandato? Habida cuenta de las muchas promesas que los políticos incumplen, ¿qué hizo que Aznar quisiera honrar ésta? ¿Por qué no dimitió de la presidencia unos meses antes de las elecciones para que el candidato del PP lo fuera desde la presidencia del Gobierno, lo que habría incrementado notablemente sus probabilidades de victoria? ¿Qué impulsó a Zapatero a agotar la legislatura 2004-2008? ¿Qué hace que Rajoy se muestre convencido de que ganará en 2012 con una oposición de perfil bajo?
El 24 de noviembre de 1885, Cánovas y Sagasta suscribieron el pacto por el que sus partidos se turnarían en el poder. </b>A pesar de que se acordó en la Presidencia del Consejo, se le conoce como el Pacto de El Pardo porque era en ese real sitio donde en aquel momento agonizaba Alfonso XII. <b>Si fuera cierto que en 1995, González y Aznar, bajo los auspicios del Rey, suscribieron en La zarzuela un pacto similar, todas las preguntas antes formuladas obtendrían una fácil respuesta. El problema es que surgirían otras mucho más difíciles de contestar.</b></i>




Emilio Campmany - El Pacto de La Zarzuela - Libertad Digital






“Los mercados” responden como un resorte, tú.






<i>23-11-95

La peseta fijó un cambio medio frente al marco de 85,80 pesetas, frente a las 86,02 pesetas de ayer.
<b>El buen comportamiento de los mercados obedece, además, a factores políticos. Tras los comicios catalanes se han disipado los temores sobre un posible pacto entre CiU y el PSOE y ya es seguro que las elecciones generales serán en marzo de 1996. «Las incertidumbres políticas se han disipado y los inversores internacionales han vuelto a fijarse en España», comenta Santiago Fernández, director de Renta Variable de Société Générale.</b></i>



Portada de EL MUNDO / Jueves, 23 de noviembre de 1995....




El plan sigue viento en popa de la manita de Botín


<i>10-1-96



*Aznar ha viajado a Londres con dos dirigentes de su partido que tendrían responsabilidades económicas si el PP gana las elecciones: Rodrigo Rato y Cristóbal Montoro. Aznar quería contactar en la City, en esta ocasión a través del Banco de Santander, con influyentes inversores porque "los mercados financieros apuestan por un cambio político en España, que además se produzca por mayoría".*
Para el líder del PP, si su partido vence, la recuperación de la confianza de los inversores en España será "espectacular".</i>






¿Cómo se va a efectuar el timo del tocomocho?





<i>*Aznar propone a los ayuntamientos y autonomías un acuerdo para reducir la deuda y el déficit*

José María Aznar no tiene la más mínima duda de que el Partido Popular ganará las elecciones del 3 de marzo. Y se expresa como si esa victoria fuera ya un hecho. Ayer, tras entrevistarse en Londres con el primer ministro británico, John Major, llegó a concretar que, antes incluso de que se forme el nuevo Gobierno, pondrá en marcha un "pacto para el desarrollo y modernización de España". Este acuerdo tiene dos frentes: con ayuntamientos y autonomías para reducir el déficit y el endeudamiento público, y con empresarios y sindicatos para la creación de empleo y la incorporación de los jóvenes al mercado de trabajo. Aznar, estima que este proyecto requerirá para su culminación ocho años, es decir, dos legislaturas completas.
·	El líder del PP, convencido de su triunfo, ofrece a empresarios y sindicatos un pacto por el empleo</i>





Aznar propone a los ayuntamientos y autonomías un acuerdo para reducir la deuda y el déficit | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS






Debates electorales.
Primer debate arrasador y gatillazo en el segundo, vicctoria por la mínima, para justificar los posteriores tongos de Gallardón, la defenestración de Vidal Cuadras y el Pacto de Majestic y el pacto del Aurresku.

Un clásico, repetido por Rajoy en 2008.
Colocan en la jefatura del CESID a los del 23F, dicen que les han colocado a Serra, Pasan la Pagina del Gal el 2 de agosto del 96 en el Senado y lo escenifican después, con la entrada de Aznar a la Zarzuela.
En fin, las historias cloaqueras de siempre.
Pero vamos a seguir el rastro de la pasta.
Aznar bajará el precio del dinero y dirá: “No he bajado el precio del dinero para que los bancos ganen más”.
¿Para qué bajó el precio del dinero y qué clase de liberal tiene poder para subirlo o bajarlo?

Nada más ganar las elecciones del 96, el PP y CIU hacen el Pacto del Majestic. La coartada esgrimida es el apoyo en la investidura.





<i>*Aznar Viajaba acompañado de sus dos fieles escuderos, los vicesecretarios Rodrigo Rato y Mariano Rajoy, que habían sido los negociadores principales con los nacionalistas.*

Básicamente, el PP se comprometió a mejorar el sistema de financiación autonómica que había sido pactado en la anterior legislatura con los socialistas y que tantas críticas generó en el PP -*la cesión del IRPF a las autonomías pasó del 15% pactado con el PSOE al 30% con capacidad normativa*-; permitir que los Mossos d'Esquadra asumieran el control del tráfico y se convirtieran en una policía integral, acortando el tiempo del despliegue efectivo; y agilizar el traspaso de unas cuantas competencias, paralizadas los últimos años.</i>




Foros - Sur.es &bull; El pacto del Majestic : Política Nacional





Pero pára el Pacto del Aurresku ya no hay coartada.
No necesitan sus votos. Se dice que fue un empeño personal de Mayor (cuanta pasta del ministerio de Fomento para su empresa, aparte de la seguridad de Eulen, claro), y que la negociación la hicieron entre Pizarro y Andoni Monforte, el del PNV que se ocupaba de los asuntos de la OTAN en el estado español que iba a votar cuando entró Tejero.

El Pacto del Aurresku fue más allá y puso los cimientos de la burbuja de Robert Rubin al transferir las competencias a ayuntamientos y diputaciones. Más adelante se aplicaría a los ayuntamientos de todo el país.
Remember, remember the fith of November,-)






<i>El líder del PNV recuerda que el pacto con el PP tiene aún aspectos pendientes *Arzalluz califica de «hermoso gesto» la visita oficial de Aznar al País Vasco Destaca su papel en la consecución del Concierto Económico Vasco*

Ese mismo día, Aznar se reunirá con la ejecutiva regional del PP y asistirá a una recepción que, en su honor, ofrecerá el Ayuntamiento de Bilbao, donde existe un pacto de gobierno entre el PP y el PNV. *Allí, el alcalde bilbaíno, Josu Ortuondo, entregará el bastón de mando a Aznar, para quien se bailará un aurresku, la tradicional danza de bienvenida vasca. *También tendrá oportunidad, el miércoles, de reunirse con Arzalluz, en el transcurso de una cena.</i>



Portada de EL MUNDO / Martes, 5 de noviembre de 1996....





Imágenes de Aznar recibido con todos los honores en Bilbao.



ABC.es Hemeroteca - Navegar por fecha...





*Arzalluz
<i>"He conseguido más en 14 días con Aznar que en 13 años con Felipe González"</i>*


*

Ardanza
<i>Euskadi puede considerarse un Estado más de la Unión Europea.</i>*







Menos mal que Aznar es el azote de los nacionalistas,-)
En 2002, en plena escalada “frentista” Aznar les concede el Concierto. Y digo les concede porque, aunque vivo en Bilbao, el Concierto Medieval, permite a Azkuna y compañía seguir rompiendo baldosa inflacionaria, haciendo que las cuentas sean mejores que en las otras autonosuyas.




Sentencia derogatoria 61/1997 del Tribunal Constitucional, que declaraba inconstitucional casi toda ley de 1990/92 (Ley del suelo de F González),al dar la razón a los recursos presentados por el Parlamento de Navarra, el Consejo de Gobierno de la Diputación Regional de Cantabria, el Consejo Ejecutivo de la Generalidad de Cataluña, la Diputación General de Aragón,
la Junta de CastilIa y León y el Gobierno de Canarias, reclamando sus competencias sobre ordenación del territorio. La ley del 98 se tuvo que redactar bajo este condicionante. Era inevitable que el trapicheo cayera en mano de los ayuntamientos 

https://www.boe.es/boe/dias/1997/04/25/pdfs/T00003-00126.pdf



Un año después, en mayo del 98, se generaliza por ley en todo el país el trapi burbujero entre ayuntamientos(políticos), Cajas (políticos) y constructoras (los amigos de siempre de los políticos). 
Ladrillo y baldosa de la Gürtel. 
Corrupción para los ayuntamientos de todos los colores.






<i><b>La cesión máxima gratuita a los ayuntamientos será del 10%</b> - Se crea la figura del agente urbanizador no propietario - El valor de las expropiaciones realizadas será similar al de mercado 

La Ley del Suelo aumentará la cantidad de terreno urbanizable 

La nueva norma aprobada ayer pretende también abaratar la vivienda
Con el nuevo sistema se parte de que todo el territorio nacional es, en principio, urbanizable, <b>pero dicho esto la Ley también precisa que las comunidades autónomas -que en última instancia son quienes tienen la competencia exclusiva sobre esta materia- podrán prohibir la urbanización de un terreno «en razón de sus valores paisajísticos, históricos, arqueológicos, científicos, ambientales o culturales», así como en función de los riesgos naturales o servidumbres de dominio público.</b>

Para evitar lagunas legales, la norma aprobada ayer -por 167 votos a favor, 143 en contra y 4 abstenciones- establece que en <b>los municipios que carezcan de planeamiento general el suelo que no esté calificado como urbano tendrá la consideración de no urbanizable.</b></i>




http://www.elmundo.es/1998/03/27/economia/27N0068....








En definitiva, es ilegal que cualquiera se haga su propia casa en un terreno que posea en cualquier parte del territorio nacional, salvo allí donde burbujeen el precio los ayuntamientos.
Parece que para noviembre del 98 a Perez Reverte ya le habían contado como iba la vaina de Robert Rubin y compañía.





`Los amos del mundo´



XL Semanal Revista online de actualidad...






Tras el 11S, Greenspan y Krugman lanzan la burbuja inmobiliaria al mundo mundial. La confusión sobre el valor de las cosas creada con la entrada del euro hará el resto.
Cualquier día vemos a Krugman pilotando un ovni por el bien de la economía mundial;-)
Eso sí. Lo de Aznar yalodecíayoista es lo más de lo más.
Dos días antes del 11S.





<i>*9 de septiembre de 2001

En opinión de Aznar un panorama «catastrofista» en el horizonte de 2010 no es imposible. De hecho, como ya sucedió en Japón tras la década de los 80, el presidente del Gobierno cree que la posibilidad de que la UE sufra una «esclerosis prolongada», existe.

El presidente aprovechó además para hacer frente a las críticas que, desde hace meses, se vierten contra el Banco Central Europeo, recordando que la responsabilidad del crecimiento económico y de la creación de empleo es de los gobiernos* 1 . También salió al paso de las voces que empiezan a cuestionar el llamado Pacto de Estabilidad y Crecimiento. Para él la consolidación fiscal y la estabilidad macroeconómica son «imprescindibles» para garantizar la solidez del euro y la prosperidad de la Unión.
Asimismo, se pronunció en contra de quienes en el seno de la UE apuestan por someter a controles y gravámenes del tipo Tasa Tobin a los flujos comerciales y financieros. Según él, se trata de un «propósito equivocado» sobre un «mensaje viejo».</i>



http://www.elmundo.es/2001/09/09/europa/1045561.ht...




No. Los bancos centrales no tienen nada que ver con la crisis que Aznar vislumbraba (porque sí y vale ya) en el horizonte de 2010. Seguro que la culpa es de los helicópteros de Willy Claes. Y ahora, el sucesor de “la Aznaridad” se suma a los Indignados pidiendo la tasa tobin.


----------



## swing (17 Feb 2012)

Juer, con las cursivas.En fin espero que se entienda.

Sarc
Belga te ha contado un poco por encima.
escon lostestigos del Informa navajas, con los del depósito municipal de S. Sebastián, con los que investigan estos casos y a los etarras infiltrados en la policía municipal de S. Sebastián, pero sobre todo con los testigos del caso Lasa yZabala.
Empiezan en septiembre del 89, en plena escalada del escándalo Gal, con la fiscal del caso, Carmen Tagle a la que asesinan con una de las pistolas Sig Sauer que Paesa, SdS o el actual presidente de Cáritas (y Mitsubutsi, coches calentólogos) pasan al comando oculto de Eta, que solo conocían los jefes y el ministerio del Interior en la Operación sokoa.
La Operación sokoa es una especie de Irangate llevada a cabo por losmismos protagonistas.
Finalmente quedan unos testigos protegidos. Dos GC, Velazquez Soriano y Codesido (testigo protegido de quien se dio la identidad y que tuvo que firmar un papel a Pintado diciendo que la policía le protegía no le vigilaba),que son amenazadosrepetidamente. Codesido es violado. En el juicio cambian la declaración y dicen que no estaban amenazados por el Gal sino por Eta. Tienen razón, que más dará si es lo mismo;-)
Guevara dice que el otro, el contrabandista Txofo,socio de los asesinados Santamaría y Olarte y de Benegas en el KU de S. Sebastián, no tenía credibilidad porque era amigo de los etarras.


----------



## SARC_borrado (17 Feb 2012)

Belga y Swing,

La verdad es que lo de Galindo y el asesinato de los testigos que pudiesen incriminarlo es tan *descarado *que da que pensar.

Uno piensa que los de _arriba_ pueden hacer lo que quieran, y no pasa nada, ni los medios ni la borregada que habita este país se inmutan.


----------



## SARC_borrado (17 Feb 2012)

Priede,


¿Qué opinas sobre el acuerdo económico UE-Marruecos?

En principio, yo lo veo como un gol en toda la escuadra que nos ha metido Francia.

Puede suponer la aniquilación de uno de los pocos sectores de economía real que quedan en España. ¿A cambio de algo? ¿o el señor registrador simplemente está a lo que le mandan desde París?


Pero lo que es seguro es que los grandes beneficiados son nuestros vecinos del norte: grandes cadenas de distribución francesas y un fuerte impulso a sus exportaciones de productos lácteos y cárnicos.


¿Desde el 11M todo es 11M? ¿o no?


----------



## belga197 (17 Feb 2012)

SARC dijo:


> Pero lo que es seguro es que los grandes beneficiados son nuestros vecinos del norte: grandes cadenas de distribución francesas y un fuerte impulso a sus exportaciones de productos lácteos y cárnicos.
> 
> 
> ¿Desde el 11M todo es 11M? ¿o no?



¿Francia?¿Seguro?

Las empresas espaolas en Marruecos se benefician del acuerdo con la UE - Libre Mercado



> Pero no cuenta los intereses de muchas *empresas españolas*, también andaluzas, que participan del negocio agrícola en Marruecos y que *hacen presión en Europa para ayudar a sus intereses*.



De todas formas el proteccionismo a nivel europeo tampoco lleva a ninguna parte y es una de las causas del estado en el que estamos.


----------



## M. Priede (17 Feb 2012)

Swing

_Priede
Es comprensible que te pierdas con tanta información. Pero deberías leerlo un par de veces por lo menos para ver el hilo conductor y abrir los enlaces para ver de lo que estoy hablando._

No es que me pierda, es que no encuentro manera de ver la conexión que tú dices que hay entre sucesos tan heterogéneos

_No paso del 95 al 2001.
Paso del Pacto de la Zarzuela del 22 de noviembre del 95 en el que, junto a la alternancia, se acuerda la salida para los galeses al recuerdo de este pacto hecho por Anson el 13de noviembre del 98, bajo la amenaza de contar lo que no se ha contado del Gal, algo que especialmente Cascos debe de temer.
Si abres el artículo, verás como un cloaquero con pedigrí como es Santiago Belloch, lo traduce y saca por adelantado la conclusión de que van a soltar etarras y galeses por la cuenta que les trae a los cloaqueros Cascos y Aznar.
Belloch haciendo de yalodecíayoista;-)_

Nada nuevo: el juego sucio de la derecha es similar al juego sucio de la izquierda y sus terminales, especialmente PRISA. Belloch estaba dolido porque Pedro J. contó que fue Belloch precisamente su _garganta profunda_. Toda la derecha actuó con hipocresía en el caso GAL, que al principio callaba o guardaba silencio ante el terrorismo de Estado y luego, cuando vio que eso podía acabar con González, cambió de discurso, con la excusa de la corrupción de los fondos reservados. Que Cascos se reuniera con el abogado de Amedo y Domínguez tampoco es ninguna cosa del otro jueves, puesto que no era ni siquiera ministro. Si pactaron un indulto no veo qué tiene que ver eso con la expansión crediticia, el 11-s y el 11-m, que es lo que nos trae aquí


El libro de Pedro J


_Y de ahí paso en una secuencia lógica al tercer aniversario de esa fecha, el 13 de noviembre de 2001, día en el que Aznar y Cascos hacen un paripé: ¡Quédate Gran Estadista. Sin ti no somos nadie! 
Y Aznar diciendo que no, que se va a ir, que prometió que se iría y un montón de milongas más que en esos momentos parecen surrealistas, para decir que recuerda el mensaje de Ansón._

Aznar aspiraba a controlar el PP en la sombra (y así fue hasta el viaje de Rajoy a México, esa era la "aznaridad"), y para ello necesitaba salir a hombros del gobierno, algo difícil de conseguir si se presentaba de nuevo, sobre todo por el desgaste que significaba. Que se pacte una alternancia tampoco es tan raro, ocurre en todos los países. De hecho se habló mucho de que Aznar mimaba a Zapatero porque no lo veía un enemigo difícil de batir. Aunque para llegar a ese pacto el PP tendría que estar más débil de lo que estaba en 2004, donde todas las encuestas, al menos al principio, le daban ganador. 


_Pero es que precisamente en ese post no doy saltos en el tiempo para explicar de que polvos vienen los lodos. Si te molestas en abrir los enlaces verás que todo lo que digo es de un solo día:13 de noviembre de 2001.
Día en el que se establece la continuidad del régimen con las declaraciones de Saenz de Santamaría ante Stampa Braun (su sobrina forma parte de la trama utilizada para el cerrojazo del verano de 2009, apañada finalmente por nuestro nuevo y flamante embajador en Londres), la alternancia que acabo de contar pero contando con el control del poder judicial que no renovarán en toda la primera legislatura de ZP. Ahí es donde entra el episodio de Bermúdez, colocado por Astarloa el 13 de septiembre de 2004. Un
tema que vuelve a ser actualidad, pero que no se entiende sin saber de donde viene. Y viene de ese 13-11-2001._

Pero sigo sin entender qué tiene que ver esto con el 11-m. Es que para ti todo está relacionado con todo. Es como si Aznar y Mayor Oreja dirigieran ETA y dijeran a quién había que matar, y no contentos con eso idearon y planificaron el 11-m para qué, ¿para que no ganara Rajoy? ¿Para hacerles un favor a los norteamericanos? ¿Porque los norteamericanos se lo exigieron para ejecutar el plan de NWO? Hombre, hay mejores maneras de hacerlo que no mediante una carnicería. 

_<i>Tres jueces inflexibles para presidir el órgano que debe ver el final de ETA

De una terna inicial de siete candidatos, finalmente han quedado elegidos tres. El actual presidente, Javier Gómez Bermúdez es uno de ellos. Si fuera elegido, sería su tercer mandato. Fue nombrado por primera vez en 2004, una elección no exenta de polémica. El Tribunal Supremo tuvo que revisar hasta en cuatro ocasiones su nombramiento, después de que varios candidatos lo recurrieran al considerar que su experiencia y antigüedad eran inferiores al resto. Entre otros, se enfrentó al propio Baltasar <b>Garzón</b>, que intentó optar al puesto aunque z<b>nunca lo consiguió gracias a los sólidos apoyos del sector conservador a Gómez Bérmúdez.</b></i>


Tres jueces inflexibles para presidir el órgano que debe ver el final de ETA - elConfidencial.com


Y ese mismo 13 de noviembre es el día en el que se hace el nexo con el 11S a través de la Operación Dátil, llevada por Garzón, creando una trama falsa para el 11S de la que sacarán también las principales tramas falsas morunas del 11M._

Bien. Eso prueba lo vasallos que somos de los norteamericanos, que les creamos aquí las tramas falsas que hagan falta para que así no se tengan que enmarranar ni los jueces ni los policías norteamericanos en su propio país. 

_La Dátil fue juzgada, por supuesto, por Bermúedez.
Y ese día de tantas conjunciones astrales en nuestro país, en el otro lado del charco están empezando con la Patriot Act y vuelve el terror a N. York estrellándose un avión._

Swing, ¿y qué coño tiene que ver eso con Amedo, Rafael Vera, Anson y Belloch?

_Pero no hace falta saberse mil tramas de memoria_

Las mil tramas las sabes tú, yo no sé de ninguna, yo solo atiendo a lo visible, a lo que está a la vista de todos. 

_ para ver que aquello de volver al corazón de Europa_

O sea, que no hubo enfrentamiento entre Aznar y Chirac. ¿Es invención mía? No. Entonces esto es solo pantomima ¿verdad?

Aznar dice que Chirac defendió a Marruecos en el conflicto del islote Perejil - 20minutos.es

_ de salir de la guerra de Irak ( de donde nunca salimos) _

¿Ah, no? Coño, es la primera noticia que tengo. Que luego Zapatero quisiera amigarse aumentando el número de efectivos en Afganistán es otro asunto. Pero creo recordar que de Irak salimos y que los franceses y todo el mundo se quedó atónito con la decisión del Nietísimo. Felipe González se echaba las manos a la cabeza. Y encima El Enfermo dijo en Túnez que todos los que estaban en Irak con Estados Unidos deberían salir. Seguramente que fue en ese momento cuando el resto de los dirigentes políticos debió de darse cuenta de cuan necio era El Niño de las Discípulas de Jesús

_ , de nuestro enfrentamiento con Francia y Alemania son eslogans y son falsos.
Basta con ampliar la perspectiva. _

Ese es tu problema: que la amplías demasiado y por el medio te tragas manadas de elefantes. Unamuno sostenía que Don Quijote no estaba loco al confundir los molinos con gigantes, pues mayor locura es lo que hace la mayoría de la gente, y que además pasa por cuerda, por ‘normal’, cuando para escurrir el bulto ante las evidencias reduce los gigantes a simples molinos. Eso haces tú: ahora resulta que no hubo tensión Aznar/Chirac/Marruecos, y en menor medida Alemania. Nada ocurrió cuando Aznar se sumó a la Red Echelon (la página no es de mi confianza, pero hay algunas cositas que merecen la pena: 

Paz Digital - Espionaje y antiespionaje. De Echelón a la UE, pasando por las Azores; 11-S, 11-M y 7-J. Por Dosydos


Pues bueno, si tú dices que no... En fin. 

Mira, si algo aprendí hace tiempo es que no todo puede ser objeto de discusión, por ejemplo las evidencias. Cuando alguien te discute lo evidente entonces déjalo, puesto que no hay nada que debatir con él.


_ En estos momentos (en teoría) Francia y sobre todo Alemania, dirigen y ponen condiciones a todos los miembros de la Unión Europea, empezando por Grecia e Italia donde han cambiado hasta a los presidentes.
¿Por el 11M? No.
Por la deuda creada por la burbuja de derivados. Un plan que tarda en desarrollarse, pero que se pone en marcha en febrero- marzo del 95. _

Claro, pero es que Italia y Grecia no giraron su política exterior de la noche a la mañana. Además Italia y Grecia no son colonias económicas de Francia, cosa que sí es España. 

Además vuelves a mezclar todo. ¿Ves cómo pasas de Amedo y Anson al 11-m y luego de la expansión crediticia a negar la salida de las tropas españolas de Irak y el enfrentamiento Aznar/Chirac para acabar en la burbuja de derivados?

O sea: que el 11-m era innecesario para los norteamericanos y franceses porque ya Aznar y Rato hacían el trabajo sucio de asegurar mediante deuda las reservas alemanas que en realidad eran dólares. Oye, pues bien que lo aprovecharon. En el caso de Bush incluso electoralmente. 

No niego que ese trasvase no ocurriera, pero es que mezclas todo ¿*Qué tiene que ver eso con el conflicto creado por Aznar a Francia al ponerse del lado anglosajón? ¿No ves que una cosa es la burbuja y otra el 11-m y otra la 'conspiración' ansonita?* 

Según tú Francia entra en la OTAN porque Sarkozy es un mandao de Estados Unidos. ¿Pero tú te crees que Sarkozy puede hacer eso de buenas a primeras sin contar con los durísimos poderes fácticos franceses? ¿A cambio de qué cedieron los franceses? ¿A cambio de nada? Qué raro, ¿no te parece? O sea: que el 11-m lo hizo Aznar para que no ganara Rajoy y de paso seguir órdenes de los poderes fácticos de Estados Unidos. 


_¿La Aznaridad? ¿Qué se supone que es la Aznaridad? ¿Continuar el desarrollo de los dos ministerios estrella, con la utilización del terrorismo en Interior y la burbuja del ladrillo y la narcobaldosa en Economía?_

No, la aznaridad buscaba que España tuviera un peso internacional acorde a lo que representa desde hace muchos años: la décima potencia del mundo, cosa que no le permiten y que por eso agudizan nuestra debilidad interna todo lo que pueden, especialmente Francia, de ahí que Aznar buscara el amparo de Estados Unidos. Quien no lee a los demás eres tú, Swing: esto dije en la apertura del hilo: _""Lo que estamos haciendo [dice Aznar a Bush] es un cambio muy profundo para España y para los españoles. Estamos cambiando la política que el país había seguido en los últimos doscientos años." ¿Cómo se puede saber lo que se dijo en aquella reunión en el rancho que tiene Bush en Texas, si no estaban más de cuatro personas? Pues una de las cuatro levantó acta de la conversación hasta que el abogado británico, Philips Sands, especialista en Derecho Internacional, dio a conocer el contenido de esas actas secretas de la reunión que tuvo lugar en el rancho de Crawford (Texas), el 31 de enero de 2003,

http://archivo.abc.com.py/2007-10-22...america-latina

Aunque José María Marco atribuye la filtración al Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de España, que buscaba con ello demostrar la sumisión de Aznar a EEUU

Jos Mara Marco - De un mundo a otro - Libertad Digital"_

No todo obedece al mismo plan, hombre, ni Aznar es tan malo. Jugó sucio, y probablemente más de lo que pensamos, pero no era un canalla, buscaba un bien para el país y pasar a la historia como alguien que colocó a España con un peso mayor del que tenía en el concierto de las naciones. No lo dejaron, y él, finalmente, aceptó el resultado, y no solo eso, que es lo terrible, sino que se sumó al resultado con entusiasmo.

_Eso ya lo ha hecho ZP, continuador lógico de “la Aznaridad”.
Por eso dos burbujeros como Montoro y De Guindos, pueden hoy decir que no queda más remedio que hacer lo que nos dicen en Uropa...porque la culpa es de ZP.
De Guindos deja de burbujear en España en 2004 y se marcha a pinchar Lehman, para volver como “competente” ministro tecnócrata y tal. No te digo más.
Hay que ver las cosas con perspectiva para que los eslogans del presente nonosarrastren sin que veamos los hechos reales de ayer. _

En el PP sucumbieron a los cantos de Sirena de crecer mediante deuda, dado que el mundo desarrollado ya no lo podía hacer de otra manera más que así. Y o te sumas o feneces, tal y como les sucede a los bancos, que si la competencia entre ellos entra en guerra captando activos (hipotecas, créditos) tú tienes que hacer lo mismo si no quieres acabar engullido por ellos.

Y fue más duro el conflicto de Caruana con Rato que con Montoro.

Mira, Swing, tú quieres ver conexiones donde no las hay, o al menos los demás no somos capaces de entenderte. Tienes un problema a la hora de relacionar lo que sabes con lo que imaginas que está detrás, por eso mezclas todo con todo y es imposible seguirte, porque tú mismo te lías, al confundir el plano de los deseos con los hechos. Y eso es todo.


----------



## M. Priede (17 Feb 2012)

SARC dijo:


> Priede,
> 
> 
> ¿Qué opinas sobre el acuerdo económico UE-Marruecos?
> ...



Poco tendría que añadir a lo que has dicho. Estoy totalmente de acuerdo.

Lo curioso es cómo nadie lo quiere ver, cómo los españoles, o mejor dicho sus medios de comunicación, siguen sin dar explicaciones de la ayuda de Francia a ETA, de la obligación de destruir nuestro tejido industrial si queríamos recibir subvenciones, del volcado de camiones, de la imposibilidad de que una sola empresa española se asiente en Francia.

Tenemos un periodismo de mierda, y lo mismo los intelectuales. Los tres pilares sobre los que se asienta el desastre español (porque es un desastre trabajado) son lo políticos, los periodistas y los docentes. Y creo que por ese orden


----------



## M. Priede (17 Feb 2012)

belga197 dijo:


> ¿Francia?¿Seguro?
> 
> Las empresas espaolas en Marruecos se benefician del acuerdo con la UE - Libre Mercado
> 
> ...



Sí, Belga, sí, Francia. Francia no tiene la producción hortofrutícola de España, pero sí muchísimos inversores. El que haya empresarios españoles avalando ese acuerdo no quiere decir que eso beneficie a España, como no benefició a España que Endesa se entregara al Estado italiano, por más que los accionistas españoles de la Eléctrica ganaran millones


----------



## SARC_borrado (17 Feb 2012)

belga197 dijo:


> ¿Francia?¿Seguro?
> 
> Las empresas espaolas en Marruecos se benefician del acuerdo con la UE - Libre Mercado
> 
> ...




Yo lo veo como una progresión en el tiempo, y a peor:

¿Qué hizo González en los ochenta? desmantelar la industria pesada de todo un país, que se dice pronto. _Reconversión industrial _fue el eufemismo que usaron para vender semejante traición.


¿Qué hizo Aznar en los noventa? Abrir las fronteras a la invasión masiva de productos chinos. Objetivo: destruir lo que quedaba de industria real. Esta vez se cambió el mantra político, ya no era la _reconversión_, la traición recibió el nombre de *Globalización*.


Y ahora llega el señor registrador, ya digo que aún es pronto para calibrar el verdadero alcance de este nuevo acuerdo, pero la cosa apesta, y resulta curioso que prisa se ha dado en vendernos, ¿a cambio de qué? doy un _gracias _a quién me responda, que yo no lo sé.


Lo de LD es que ya es de chiste, chiste sin gracia, pero claro, es que LD está en ese juego. También las empresas españolas se beneficiaron con la deslocalización de sus fábricas a China, pero que mucho, ¿y que beneficios reales nos han traido, en el país del treinta por ciento de desempleo?


----------



## swing (18 Feb 2012)

Priede
Me da que no entiendes porque no te fijas. Vas con tus prejuicios e ideas fijas e intentas confirmarlas y así no hay manera de que entiendas nada.
Para empezar ni es Alberto Belloch, ni Amedo salió de la carcel en 1998.
Al contrario. Fue condenado en julio del 98.
En cuanto a lo de "Francia" (¿eso que es?) y Sarkozy como enemigos de España (lo mismo) y Aznar o Palacio, por ejemplo, permite que me ría.
han sido socios antes y socios de sus socios después.
Te has creído 4 slogans de los telediarios
- antiguos, por cierto- y un globo sonda y no hay manera de sacarte de ahí.


----------



## Nut (18 Feb 2012)

Veo que no han colgado el artículo pues lo cuelgo yo......

PP y PSOE son el sistema.Son caras de la misma moneda y del pacto que juanito hizo para reinar.Aquí son todos malos lo que pasa es que cuando van de listos los jefes los ponen en su sitio.

*Gara está de enhorabuena
*
16 de Febrero de 2012 - Luis del Pino

*El diario proetarra Gara se felicita hoy de que el ministro de Interior del PP haya, por fin, reconocido la "dimensión política" de lo que ellos denominan "conflicto" vasco.*

Ese piropo que a don Jorge Fernández Díaz le lanza el órgano de expresión de ese segmento social que a lo largo de los años ha disculpado, explicado, celebrado y jaleado los sangrientos crímenes de ETA, se debe al rifirrafe dialéctico que ayer mantuvieron Rosa Díez y el ministro, cuando éste escurrió al bulto al ser instado por la líder de UPyD a tomar medidas para la ilegalización de Bildu y Amaiur.

*"Si el amigo te critica, malo"*, dice el refrán. En ese sentido, tres víctimas de ETA (Teresa Jiménez Becerril, Francisco José Alcaraz y Daniel Portero) expresaban hace unos días en Libertad Digital su preocupación por los gestos que vienen repitiéndose en nuestra clase política - gobierno incluido - relativos a un acuerdo de final negociado con ETA.

Pero el refrán continúa:* "Si el enemigo te alaba, peor"*.

* Pocos detalles más elocuentes que ese elogio de Gara para dejar patente algo que está claro desde hace mucho tiempo, para aquel que quiera verlo: que la negociación con ETA no era ninguna "ocurrencia" de un Zapatero enloquecido y empeñado en conseguir un Premio Nobel de la Paz; ni tampoco era ningún proyecto sectario de un Partido Socialista supuestamente decidido a suicidarse políticamente.* [B

]La hoja de ruta de negociación con ETA estaba avalada, tras las elecciones de 2008, por los dos grandes partidos nacionales, como la presencia de "mediadores" internacionales demuestra.[/B]

Y, en realidad, a estas alturas también debería estar ya claro, para todo aquel que no quiera engañarse a sí mismo, que *esa "hoja de ruta" no describe los pasos de ninguna negociación, por la sencilla razón de que los pasos a dar están decididos desde hace mucho tiempo.*

Lo que esa "hoja de ruta" describe son los pasos a dar para que la sociedad española termine aceptando lo que su clase política ha decidido, sin pedir a la ciudadanía opinión. 

Y, desde ese punto de vista, el principal obstáculo es cómo puede el gobierno del PP conseguir que su base social y las organizaciones de víctimas acepten esas decisiones que ya están tomadas y que implican que los centenares de asesinatos de ETA no solo les han salido gratis a los terroristas, sino que les van a salir extraordinariamente rentables: la presencia de los proetarras en las instituciones la pagamos a precio de oro con nuestros impuestos.

(A mi me la suda que pidan perdón que se les acerque o no etc...A mi me importa que cumplan las condenas y la ley.Y la ley dice que nadie con antecedente penales puede ocupar puesto público alguno ni presentarse a ser elegido.Punto) 

Pero esas resistencias son un problema resoluble: de cara a desactivar la oposición de una parte de su electorado, el gobierno del PP no necesita otra cosa que tiempo. 

Tiempo para que su base social se acostumbre a los pequeños gestos que vayan "normalizando" la presencia de los proetarras en las instituciones, Congreso de los Diputados incluido.

Tiempo para ir acercando los presos hacia el País Vasco. Y tiempo, sobre todo, para permitir que el próximo Parlamento vasco disponga de una mayoría nacionalista suficiente como para poder presentar a la sociedad española un escenario de hechos consumados. 

Los enigmas del 11M - Luis del Pino

Bien cuándo y quien se tomó esas decisiones....Fue igual que cuando Aznar decidió no presentarse?

Antes de las elecciones Aznar y Zapatero se reunieron en secreto-a voces-a petición de Zapatero.....


----------



## Nut (18 Feb 2012)

Joder es que todo va a velocidad luz!!

*Cospedal promete que "no habrá concesiones a ETA por dejar de matar"*
Feliz, Cospedal ha agradecido a Rajoy que la nombrara secretaria general y ha afirmado que el presidente "se ha ganado a pulso el lugar que ocupa".

Cospedal promete que "no habr concesiones a ETA por dejar de matar" - Libertad Digital

Bien esta colega invitada por Cebrian al club Bildelberg(Es que ni se molestan ya en que lo sepamos).Que empezó en el Psoe con Matilde Fernández que tras la victoria de Aznar rápidamente fue "fichada" para sus filas.

Que estuvo en el "meollo" del 11M controlando la información.Que leí en este foro-no me ha dado tiempo a confirmarlo pero cuadra perfectamente-fue condecorada con la medalla de Isabel la católica por Zapatero....Esta es ya la jefa absoluta en el PP.

Y agradece a su mentor su apoyo para conseguirlo.


----------



## M. Priede (18 Feb 2012)

_Priede
Me da que no entiendes porque no te fijas. Vas con tus prejuicios e ideas fijas e intentas confirmarlas y así no hay manera de que entiendas nada._

Pienso lo mismo de ti. Procuro explicar lo mejor posible lo que entiendo como hipótesis más verosímil, la cual tú entiendes también como yo, lo que ocurre que quieres llevarla más lejos, en espacio y en tiempo, sin que los demás acertemos a ver lo que dices que hay detrás. Creo que tu teoría se pierde en una nebulosa de conspiraciones, la mayoría de ellas ciertas, probadas, pero que falla precisamente la conspiración que tú dices que envuelve a todas las demás.

_Para empezar ni es Alberto Belloch, ni Amedo salió de la carcel en 1998.
Al contrario. Fue condenado en julio del 98._

Pues si no es lo parece. En ese escrito aparece una crítica feroz a Pedro J., seguramente en muy buena parte merecida, aunque quien la hace olvida las guarrerías del PSOE. Conmueve leer que la conspiración buscó _acabar con el socialismo en España_. Hace falta valor llamarle socialismo al gonzalato, al peronismo.

_En cuanto a lo de "Francia" (¿eso que es?)_ 

Pues no sé, pero no creo que sean imaginaciones mías. O puede que sí, vete a saber. Igual mis enemigos estuvieron fabricando noticias y haciendo titulares de prensa, y durante 30 años, para engañarme, tal y como hacían con el presidente argentino Hipólito Irigoyen los infiltrados que tenía como ayudantes. Igual es así, quién sabe; no te puedes fiar de nadie. 

_y Sarkozy como enemigos de España (lo mismo)_ 

Y Giscard, y Mitterrand, y Chirac. Aunque ya te digo, puede que se hayan redactado las noticias con el único fin de engañarme a mí.

_y Aznar o Palacio, por ejemplo, permite que me ría._

No, si de traidores y enemigos de los intereses de España en nuestra clase política vamos sobrados.

_han sido socios antes y socios de sus socios después._

¿Palacio estaba en nómina de Areva antes del 11-m? Hombre, puede aparecer algún negocio por ahí, pero hasta el 11-m no había ocurrido ningún 11-m; lo grave viene después. En cuanto a Aznar se ha puesto al servicio no de los franceses sino de quienes le traicionaron, los anglosajones, ahí está Murdoch. Antes de 2004 no recuerdo que cobrase de nadie más. Aunque todo es posible. Si sabes de algún otro negocio te lo agradecería. *Pero te queda convencernos de por qué Aznar ejecuta el 11-m para que Rajoy no gane.*

_Te has creído 4 slogans de los telediarios - antiguos, por cierto-_

Pues esos eslóganes no los veo por ninguna parte. ¿Has visto que en los telediarios hablen de nuestra sumisión a Francia y a Estados Unidos? Yo nunca, y tengo ya muchos años. Si te refieres a cuando los agricultores volcaban camiones de fruta, bueno, eso lo ponían como violencia de los agricultores y vista gorda de las autoridades francesas, pero jamás se habló del problema bien a fondo, explicando la razón política que hay detrás. ¿Recuerdas algo al respecto? ¿Recuerdas a alguien decir que sin Francia ETA no tiene dos bofetadas? Yo no. Es más, continuamente nos hablan de la colaboración francesa. Vienen haciéndolo desde hace veinte años. Extraña colaboración, pues si Francia decide acabar con ETA, ETA no dura ni un cuarto de hora. Así que si nuestras cloacas dejan hacer a ETA ya sabemos al servició de quienes están nuestras cloacas, que seguramente no solo son intereses franceses

_y un globo sonda y no hay manera de sacarte de ahí._

¿"Globo sonda"? ¿A la invasión de Perejil, te refieres? ¿Cuál es ese globo sonda al que te refieres?


----------



## swing (18 Feb 2012)

Priede
No es Alberto Belloch. Es Santiago Belloch. Un cloaquero con más pedigrí.
Vamos a ver si consigo que lo entiendas. Todo no está relacionado con todo. pero lo que está relacionado sí que lo está.
Dentro de los "conspiranóicos" hay un montón de gente que no saca la cabeza de España. Así que el atentado lo ha hecho Eta con el psoe que están compinchados y tal y tal y más tal.
¿Que les dices que también Francia y Marruecos? Ah , sí vale, pues también los metemos en el saco que los gabachos son unos cabrones y los moros nos quieren invadir No hace falta que salgas de esta página para ver ese tipo de ultra que se ha ido creando especialemente tras el 11M.
Y luego están los que ven el atentado internacional. Que si USA, que si Francia...Tu hablas de una traición de USA y Francia a España. ¿Se puede saber que es eso de Francia o España? ¿Cómo pueden hacer algo? ¿Son dibujos animados? Esto es como cuando se habla de Eta, esa que desde hace muuuucho "tiene que desaparecer". Así no hay manera de analizar nada, hombre. Tú dime el nombre de un jefe de Eta y yo intentaré decirte que policías son sus controladores.
Pero hablando en tu lenguaje.
¿Fue USA? Sí
¿Fue Francia? Sí
¿Fue España? Por supuesto, hombre. Es donde se hace el atentado.
No hay ninguna traición a Aznar, que es socio del mismo clan que Sarkozy.
Si el "traidor" es Sarkozy, ¿que más da que Chirac estuviera enfadado con Bush?
Cuando Bush viene a España en junio de 2001 en lugar de entrar por donde sus socios "preferentes" de toda la vida, ya están montando un paripé. Y aun no hay guerra de Irak. No hay ni 11S.
Ya seguiré.


----------



## swing (18 Feb 2012)

Sarc
Por supuesto que es muy descarado. 
Con Eta todo es muy descarado. 
Pero ante el asesinato de Josu Olarte, tan descarado, aparece Anasagasti diciendo: Intentar entender las motivaciones de Eta es entrar en su dinámica.
Es la época de la vía Azkoiti y el Obispado ha sacado ya su instrumento para preparar la "desaparición" de Eta, la tercera vía: Gesto por la Paz.
Allí se encuentra Madrazo, que inaugura el eslogan para todos los años 90: Eta hace lo único que sabe, matar.
Lo hacen entre el 92 y el 2000, siempre en ciclos de 8 años como dijo San Martin antes de que Eta hiciera nada.
Para cuando viene Schroeder el 16 de septimbre del 2000, acaban con ese ciclo.
Y eso no significa que lo decida el alemán, como entiende Priede;- )


----------



## M. Priede (18 Feb 2012)

_Priede
No es Alberto Belloch. Es Santiago Belloch. Un cloaquero con más pedigrí._

Bueno, veo que es el de los suicidas en los trenes y demás. He confundido a las personas pero esencialmente no cambia gran cosa. Seguro que Alberto suscribe lo dicho por Santiago.
_
Vamos a ver si consigo que lo entiendas. Todo no está relacionado con todo. pero lo que está relacionado sí que lo está.
Dentro de los "conspiranóicos" hay un montón de gente que no saca la cabeza de España. Así que el atentado lo ha hecho Eta con el psoe que están compinchados y tal y tal y más tal.
¿Que les dices que también Francia y Marruecos? Ah , sí vale, pues también los metemos en el saco que los gabachos son unos cabrones y los moros nos quieren invadir No hace falta que salgas de esta página para ver ese tipo de ultra que se ha ido creando especialemente tras el 11M._

Es cierto, es deducir a conveniencia, incluso autoengañarse. Pero con eso haces juicios de intenciones, es decir: "eso que dicen los peperos, o los socialistas, no me vale porque defienden al PP, o al PSOE". Sin embargo, para concluir que tanto la derecha o la izquierda deducen equivocadamente --como de hecho así es--,antes hay que demostrar que efectivamente su juicio está equivocado, que no parten de los hechos sino de las ideologías, que en su caso actúan como creencias. Además esa denuncia no te exime a ti de hacer lo mismo que ellos.

_Y luego están los que ven el atentado internacional. Que si USA, que si Francia...Tu hablas de una traición de USA y Francia a España. ¿Se puede saber que es eso de Francia o España?_ 

Hombre, creo que son dos países vecinos que históricamente han tenido sus líos. ¿Hace falta que los enumere?

_¿Cómo pueden hacer algo? ¿Son dibujos animados?_

No te entiendo ¿Qué quieres decir con 'cómo pueden hacer algo'? Tampoco la pregunta de si son dibujos animados, puesto que eso te lo preguntaba yo a ti, esto es: si los conflictos con Mitterrand, Giscard, Chirac, son pura pantomima, puesto que eso es lo que dices tú, no yo.

_Esto es como cuando se habla de Eta, esa que desde hace muuuucho "tiene que desaparecer". Así no hay manera de analizar nada, hombre. Tú dime el nombre de un jefe de Eta y yo intentaré decirte que policías son sus controladores._

Acepto que ETA puede ser una cloaca, dominada e infiltrada por nuestros servicios secretos y por los extranjeros. El asunto ahora sería saber para quién trabajan esos servicios españoles maniobrando la ETA en una u otra dirección. En beneficio de nuestra nación, desde luego que no.

_Pero hablando en tu lenguaje.
¿Fue USA? Sí
¿Fue Francia? Sí
¿Fue España? Por supuesto, hombre. Es donde se hace el atentado._

Y donde una parte de los cuerpos de seguridad del Estado, sobre todo del CNI, jugaron en contra de los intereses de la soberanía española.

_No hay ninguna traición a Aznar, que es socio del mismo clan que Sarkozy._

Eso es lo que tienes que probar y no haces. Que luego Aznar acabara a sueldo de los anglosajones y que Sarkozy también trabaje en favor de los mismos, no quiere decir que Aznar trabajara para los intereses de Francia (que para ti son los mismos que los de Estados Unidos desde hace 50 años) antes de 2004. El 11-m no tiene nada que ver con la burbuja inmobiliaria, la expansión crediticia y la crisis energética. ¿Qué necesidad había de eliminar al PP del gobierno, cuando resulta que había sido el gobierno más pronorteamericano de nuestra historia? Pues porque alguien les ofreció a los norteamericanos algo de mucho más valor que lo que podía ofrecer Aznar. Eso ya lo he explicado.
_
Si el "traidor" es Sarkozy, ¿que más da que Chirac estuviera enfadado con Bush?_

Sarkozy tiene menos responsabilidad en el 11-s que Chirac, que era el presidente; Sarkozy era ministro de Interior. Míralo en clave de intereses nacionales, porque en España el interés nacional ha desaparecido de la conciencia de todos los españoles, de la derecha y de la izquierda; no así en Francia, ni en Gran Bretaña, Alemania, Estados Unidos, etc. Y no sé si Chirac estaba enfadado con Bush, desde luego con Aznar sí que lo estaba. El roce de Chirac y Bush no es tanto por un cambio de política de cualquiera de los dos como por el roce permanente entre ambos países desde la época de De Gaulle hasta el 11-m. *El 11-m acaba con esa tensión entre Francia y Estados Unidos. Y sellan el acuerdo con sangre española, no suya.*

_Cuando Bush viene a España en junio de 2001 en lugar de entrar por donde sus socios "preferentes" de toda la vida, ya están montando un paripé._

No entiendo eso de "entrar por donde sus socios preferentes". Entrar quién, ¿Estados Unidos? ¿España? ¿Gran Bretaña como socio preferente? ¿Francia acaso, que según tú da lo mismo que Estados Unidos? ¿Aznar? ¿Bush? ¿Quién? O sea, que el acercamiento de Aznar a los Estados Unidos era un paripé. Ya. Lo dicho antes: es que confeccionan los periódicos para engañarme, que le vamos a hacer.
_
Y aun no hay guerra de Irak. No hay ni 11S._

Ya estaba planeado lo que vendría a partir de septiembre, sin duda. Y por tanto deduces que Aznar, cuando se prestó a colaborar con los Estados Unidos tejiendo en España falsas tramas de islamistas, también estaba tramando el 11-m, junto con Bush y Sarkozy ¿no? Caray. Y también Chirac, por qué no. Todo fue pantomima: Perejil y la crisis con Marruecos, la hostilidad de Chirac y Giscard contra Aznar y España, puesto que nos quitaron escaños en el Parlamento; todo paripé. Ya, así es fácil concluir en lo que concluyes, puesto que para ti son hechos indiscutibles aquello que precisamente tienes que demostrar. Imposible debatir, claro, cuando no es posible que aceptes hechos indubitables como la tensión Francia / España o el acercamiento España /Estados Unidos


----------



## swing (18 Feb 2012)

Priede
El lunes te respondo detalladamente. 
Durante estos 8 años se ha dejado el atentado en una nebulosa. Un atentado de AlQaeta.
"Todos los terrorismos son iguales" y tal
Hasta que Eta desaparezca, claro.
Pero eso necesita un largo "proceso" que ya se encuentra en etapas muy avanzadas.


----------



## Siegler (18 Feb 2012)

Si me permites Priede, lo que te quieren decir es que decir por ejemplo "Aznar se entregó a los anglosajones..." es muy inpreciso, los anglosajones son muchos y el 99% no tienen nada que ver con el asunto. Es mucho más preciso hablar de Clanes o familias o nombres propios. Lo mismo cuando te refieres a que si Francia o Alemania hicieron ésto o lo otro... Fíjate cómo decir que "Zapatero retiró las tropas de Irak" es mas preciso que decir "España retiró las tropas de Irak...


----------



## Siegler (18 Feb 2012)

Por cierto; Hola a todos y mi agradecimiento por el montón de información que entre todos estais sacando a la luz.


----------



## M. Priede (18 Feb 2012)

Siegler

_Si me permites Priede, lo que te quieren decir es que decir por ejemplo "Aznar se entregó a los anglosajones..." es muy inpreciso, los anglosajones son muchos y el 99% no tienen nada que ver con el asunto. Es mucho más preciso hablar de Clanes o familias o nombres propios._

Hombre, eso es sí que es cogérsela con papel de fumar. Se entiende que si digo l_os anglosajones_ son los intereses políticos de los anglosajones: Estados Unidos, Gran Bretaña y Australia, que curiosamente pactaron un acuerdo para proteger sus intereses geoestratégicos mediante autoatentados --Bali, que fue, sobre todo, contra turistas australianos; 11-s, 11-j--. Eso es un eje político-militar como Dios manda, y no el de la UE. Ya lo decía Churchill cuando vio que cedía los trastos imperiales a los Estados Unidos: _*Curiosamente en 1943 el mismo año en que el proyecto Manhattan consigue fabricar el plutonio, el primer ministro británico Wiston Churchil declaró en Quebec: “El nuevo orden mundial será anglosajón e impuesto ante todo por la formidable potencia militar anglosajona”*_

Boletn Armas contra las Guerras



_Lo mismo cuando te refieres a que si Francia o Alemania hicieron ésto o lo otro... Fíjate cómo decir que "Zapatero retiró las tropas de Irak" es mas preciso que decir "España retiró las tropas de Irak..._

Se entiende que la orden la tiene que dar el gobierno del país. Es como si dijéramos que no es correcto decir que los Estados Unidos arrasaron Hirosima, que lo hizo Truman. Hombre, eso sí que es hilar fino.


----------



## Vize (18 Feb 2012)

tu pecado original y el de muchos, es que dais por hecho (sin ninguna prueba)
que el principal objetivo de del atentado fue quitar al pp y poner al psoe.
Partiendo de este punto, para mi erroneo, intentais meter con calzador todo lo que parezca corroborar esto.

Al fin y al cabo tu teoría, es que aznar (que por cierto no se presentaba) quiere pasar de depender de los franceses y arrimarse a los anglos , francia se cabrea y pide permiso a bush para volar unos trenes para que entre en razón , bush les da el permiso a cambio de que entren el la otan.
No te parece totalmente inecesario el atentado?
no podría simplemente los americanos decirles que si entraban en la otan , no dejaban al PP negociar con ellos y que seguirían dependiendo de los franceses?

Me da cierto tufillo tu teoría que pretende salvar el culo de aznar , dejándolo casi como un heroe, que se enfrento a los poderes internacionales y le dieron su merecido.
Aznar siempre ha sido un buen lacayo del imperio (encubridor del atentado también), por eso ahora lo premian dando conferencias multimillonarias por las universidades de medio mundo y sueldos millonarios en grandes corporaciones.

Para mi todo obedece a algo mucho más simple, crear odio hacia un supuesto enemigo, para que la población esté dispuesta a ir a la guerra que de otra manera no estaría dispuesta .

También me sorprende que ni siquiera mencioneis a los inventores del terrorismo moderno y el principal beneficiario de estos atentados, Israel.
Lo dijo hasta su propio presidente, pero lo comprendo venís de LD y allí te censuran si mentas la bicha.
Si al principio investigaban los de LD es porque le querían echar la culpa a eta y al psoe, pero les salió el tiro por la culata gracias a personas como vosotros.
Pero , y siempre desde mi punto de vista, no habeis, la mayoría de vosotros desprenderos del mantra principal, que fue un golpe de estado para echar al pp.


----------



## sisebuto (18 Feb 2012)

No creo que se pretenda salvar el culo de Aznar cuando se deja claro que mintió plenamente con la versión de los moritos tras intentarlo con la etarra. Tampoco se salva el de los que lo acusaban de mentiroso por la primera trola pero aplaudían la segunda porque venía bien como estrategia electoral. En resumen, vize, me parece que aquí se analiza por encima de forofismos, pero parece preocupate exclusivamente que el PP pueda aparecer como víctima de un excesivo e injusto "castigo" en las calles y las urnas. La cuestión es que PP y PSOE juegan en realidad un partido diferente del nuestro. Podemos decir que actúan cara al público disfrazando con falsas motivaciones simples pactos de poder de manera que nos sigamos creyendo el espectáculo y éste no se desmantele, con graves consecuencias para sus beneficiarios, que son ellos y, sobre todo, sus guionistas. Como diría uno, el 11-M fue, entre otras cosas, un hito evolutivo en la forma de expresión del terrorismo local.


----------



## Tarúguez (18 Feb 2012)

sisebuto dijo:


> Como diría uno, el 11-M fue, entre otras cosas, un hito evolutivo en la forma de expresión del terrorismo local.




Entre otras *"Huevadas"*:


*P*: _¿Qué contesta cuando le preguntan si es usted el jefe de los GAL?_

*R*: _La última vez respondí: "Pues mira, hijo mío, publícalo. Primero, pide a Dios que sea verdad. Pero, además, no sabes la suerte que tienes de que no sea verdad. Fíjate, si fuera verdad y tú lo hubieras descubierto. Tu vida valdría sólo dos pesetas"._


*P*: _¿Qué es el terrorismo?_

*R*: _Estoy convencido de que es una forma de expresión._



"El Gobierno ha entrado en el tema del terrorismo como un Miura". | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS


----------



## Vize (18 Feb 2012)

sisebuto dijo:


> No creo que se pretenda salvar el culo de Aznar cuando se deja claro que mintió plenamente con la versión de los moritos tras intentarlo con la etarra. Tampoco se salva el de los que lo acusaban de mentiroso por la primera trola pero aplaudían la segunda porque venía bien como estrategia electoral. En resumen, vize, me parece que aquí se analiza por encima de forofismos, pero parece preocupate exclusivamente que el PP pueda aparecer como víctima de un excesivo e injusto "castigo" en las calles y las urnas. La cuestión es que PP y PSOE juegan en realidad un partido diferente del nuestro. Podemos decir que actúan cara al público disfrazando con falsas motivaciones simples pactos de poder de manera que nos sigamos creyendo el espectáculo y éste no se desmantele, con graves consecuencias para sus beneficiarios, que son ellos y, sobre todo, sus guionistas. Como diría uno, el 11-M fue, entre otras cosas, un hito evolutivo en la forma de expresión del terrorismo local.



estoy deacuerdo con todo lo que dices y perdonar por la generalización que he hecho en el post anterior, se que había muy buenos analisis de algunos foreros de LD con respecto al 11m , que es lo que yo seguía .
y veo con satisfación que los mejores estais por aquí.
Yo solo postee una vez enlazando un video que resaltaba las coincidencias del 11-s, 11m y 7j y me lo censuraron.
Y ya no lo volví a intentar, pues me hubiesen estado censurando todo el rato.


----------



## sisebuto (18 Feb 2012)

Un tipo curioso este Casinello...

<a href="http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_BgyNZQ2RgiA/SmviJD5dp4I/AAAAAAAAHVs/kZ3LPLmprXc/s1600-h/Casinello+CNI.jpg"><img style="MARGIN: 0px 20px 15px 30px; WIDTH: 379px; FLOAT: left; HEIGHT: 400px; CURSOR: hand" id="BLOGGER_PHOTO_ID_5362628426607732610" border="0" alt="" src="http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_BgyNZQ2RgiA/SmviJD5dp4I/AAAAAAAAHVs/kZ3LPLmprXc/s400/Casinello+CNI.jpg" />

*ANDRÉS CASINELLO /Jefe de los servicios secretos durante la Transición*
*«Mi misión era saber, medir y contar»*

*«En su momento tuvimos entrevistas con ETA, pero no le dio la gana de parar. Les prometieron la amnistía, les prometieron de todo, y siguieron matando» «Los actos de Suárez fueron inteligentes, pero también audaces, porque pudo salir mal muchas veces»*

ALFONSO MATEOS CADENAS/Santander

_Domingo 26 de julio de 2009_

Quedan dos. Andrés Casinello y Emilio Alonso Manglano son, junto con el fallecido José Antonio Sáenz de Santamaría, quienes más saben de los servicios secretos españoles. A sus 82 años, Casinello sigue esquivando a los periodistas. Hace unos días, el general asistió en la Universidad Internacional Menéndez Pelayo a un encuentro sobre la Transición. Pese a sus reticencias, accedió a hablar con EL MUNDO, aunque impuso muchas condiciones: nada del CNI ni de la guerra sucia contra ETA.

*Pregunta.- ¿Cómo entró en los servicios secretos?*

Respuesta.- En 1968 se funda la Organización Contrasubversiva Nacional (OCN). Es un año muy difícil. Es Mayo del 68 en París, la Primavera de Praga, el primer asesinato de ETA. Villar Palasí, que era ministro de Educación, se va al Alto Estado Mayor y dice: «Yo sé lo que hay que hacer en la universidad, pero no sé el ambiente que hay debajo y quiero que organicen un servicio para que me informen». Y al frente de la OCN ponen a [José Ignacio] San Martín.

*¿Cómo salió de la OCN?*

San Martín, que fue jefe del Estado Mayor de la División Acorazada el 23-F, tenía unas pretensiones… Me peleé con él y me fui. Estuve dos años leyendo. Había un libro, La dictadura, de Cambó, el político catalán, que planteaba cómo salir de la dictadura de Primo de Rivera. Me impresionó porque reflejaba una situación que íbamos a repetir. Entonces presenté un informe al que llamé Ante el cambio.

*¿Cuándo?*

Tras el cese de San Martín. Se hizo cargo del SECED [Juan] Valverde, concejal de Madrid y amigo de Arias Navarro [El SECED era el Servicio Central de Documentación, los servicios de inteligencia creados en 1972 a partir de la OCN]. Valverde era una gran persona, pero de aquello no tenía ni puta idea. Era teniente coronel y me pidió que fuera allí.

*¿Qué hacía en el SECED?*

Pasé a ser Jefe de la División de Operaciones, que prácticamente era una segunda jefatura. Me entrevistaba con Suárez o con Fraga. Eran entrevistas históricas. Llegaba ante Fraga: «¿Qué temas trae usted?». «Pues que...» y se dormía o se metía el dedo en la nariz. A los cinco minutos: «Otro tema». «Pues hay unos de la ETA-polimili que quieren abandonar la lucha armada y la dirección quiere mandarlos a Sudamérica». «¡Qué dice usted!, ¿Dónde están?». Pasaba de la actividad suma a dormirse o meterse el dedo en la nariz en cinco minutos.

*¿Cómo ocupa la jefatura del SECED?*

Me nombra Suárez. Estaba al tanto del documento Ante el cambio. El servicio se incorporó, mayoritariamente, a ese empeño de hacer posible el cambio.

*¿Cuál era su misión?*

Todas las mañanas, el primer despacho de Suárez era conmigo. Mi misión era saber medir y contar. Saber qué pasaba, saber qué clase de riesgo era para la Transición y luego contárselo a él.

*Uno de los temas más delicados fue la legalización del PCE.*

El PCE era peligroso. ¿Cómo se le controla mejor, siendo clandestino o legal? Mucho más fácil legal: se sabe quiénes son los líderes, dónde se reúnen, lo que dicen...

*¿Cómo describiría la toma de decisiones?*

Era una situación compleja. En la Transición, los actos de Adolfo Suárez son actos inteligentes, pero también audaces, porque pudo salir mal muchas veces. Tras las elecciones, yo ceso. Me voy con Gutiérrez Mellado a Defensa, y de allí a mandar la Segunda Sección de Estado Mayor de la Guardia Civil.

*¿Y el aumento de la violencia? La actuación cada vez más fuerte de ETA golpeando muy duro...*

Con ETA también teníamos relación. Esa idea de buscar la paz también presidía entonces nuestro trabajo. Hubo contactos con las dos ramas de ETA en Ginebra, en la isla de Rousseau. Pero ETA [muy serio] no quiso. O sea, que hubo una amnistía y siguió matando. Tuvimos entrevistas, pero a ETA no le dio la gana de parar. Les prometieron la aministía, les prometieron de todo, y siguieron matando. Así que luego, que les den por el culo, no seguimos hablando.

*¿Y la lucha contra ETA?*

En tiempos de Valverde conseguimos infiltrar a Lobo. Era agente nuestro. Vino a Madrid y gracias a su trabajo se cogió a todo el cuadro directivo de ETA.

*¿Entonces empezó la guerra?*

No. Si te refieres a otra guerra de otro tipo, no.

*¿Quién mató a Argala?*

Pues no lo sé. Y si lo supiera tampoco te lo diría.​


<hr>
Las memorias de 'El Gran Rubio'

ANTONIO RUBIO/Madrid

Se llama Andrés Casinello, pero los que estuvieron a sus órdenes en misiones especiales contra ETA lo conocen como El Gran Rubio. Fue protector de Mikel Lejarza, El Lobo, cuando se infiltró en la banda terrorista y dio cobertura a algunos miembros del BVE y de los GAL. Sus amigos e íntimos se refieren a él por el calificativo de El General.

El teniente general Casinello, que nació en Almería en abril de 1927, tiene cinco hijos y uno de ellos, el coronel Agustín Casinello, fue jefe de la División de Inteligencia Contraterrorista del CNI y el hombre que propició la detención del jefe militar de ETA, Txeroki.

En 1966, Casinello realizó un curso de Contrainsurgencia y guerra especial en EEUU. Y a partir de esa fecha, El Gran Rubio ya no abandonó los servicios secretos y se convirtió en un experto en guerra de guerrillas.

Primero estuvo en la Organización Contrasubversiva Nacional (OCN) para controlar a los estudiantes en la universidad (1968) y más tarde (1972) pasó al SECED. Allí, Casinello estaba a las órdenes directas del almirante Carrero. También llegó a estar en el CESID.

El general Casinello sirvió y espió para todos: Franco, Carrero Blanco, Adolfo Suárez y Felipe González. Se convirtió en el hombre de las misiones especiales de Suárez y sintonizó perfectamente con José Barrionuevo, Rafael Vera y José Luis Corcuera (EL MUNDO: 10-IX-2004).

Casinello ha reconocido a este periódico que cuando estaba en activo su misión era «saber, medir y contar». El General también ha declarado que no sabe nada sobre el atentado contra Argala, el etarra que en 1973 hizo volar por los aires a Carrero Blanco. En este caso, Casinello sabe, mide y no cuenta. Uno de los militares que atentó contra Argala en 1978 reveló a este periodista (EL MUNDO: 21-XII-2003) que «Casinello no quería que ninguno de sus hombres participara de manera oficial en ninguna acción».

El General, junto a Rodríguez Galindo, estuvo imputado en los GAL por haber participado en la creación de un grupo antiterrorista que tenía su base en el cuartel de Intxaurrondo. En octubre de 1986, Casinello, que era jefe del Estado Mayor de la Guardia Civil, escribió un artículo en el diario ABC que título _*A la señoría que corresponda*_ (*) donde descalificaba a jueces, parlamentarios y periodistas.

Tuve el honor de ser uno de esos periodistas a los que se refería El Gran Rubio. Por aquella época había revelado que existía un GAL verde, cuya madriguera era el cuartel de Intxaurrondo y que Rodríguez Galindo y él sabían mucho de ese grupo. Y El General escribió: «Cada vez que sale un alumno de la Escuela de Periodismo, con el cascarón pegado a donde su señoría sabe, se le ocurre hablar del general Casinello […] pensando que así van a echar otra vez a Nixon». Felipe González dejó de ser presidente en 1996.

En aquel mismo artículo, Casinello se desnudó y enseñó sus ideas: «Dicen que no soy demócrata y lo dicen tan enfadados que a lo mejor tienen razón… ¿Para que querrán un demócrata en la Guardia Civil?».

Casinello ya no ejerce de guardia civil, pero sí de demócrata, y es el que más sabe sobre servicios secretos y operaciones especiales. Ahora tiene que aplicar su máxima y al «saber y medir» tiene que unirle el «contar». Los editores tienen que invitar, ya, a El Gran Rubio a que escriba sus memorias.​


<hr>
(*)
ABC
A la señoría que corresponda​
*Andrés Cassinello* - Madrid, - 17/10/1986 

Sí, señoría, es verdad que les llamé gilipollas y que les mandé a tomar todos los vientos. Pero es que estoy cansado y aburrido. ¿Vio su señoría lo de Sevilla? Una cosa mala. Del ombligo para arriba parecían guardias civiles, aunque llevaran los faldones fuera; pero al final acababan entre nazarenos y etarras: encapirotados o encapuchados, señoría. Del ombligo para abajo, nada. Vamos, que era una foto de medio cuerpo sí y medio cuerpo no. Pero no importa, esta historia no tiene nada que ver con lo que pasa del ombligo para abajo, así que sigo. Pues que no me quieren. Dicen que no soy demócrata, y lo dicen tan enfadados que a lo mejor tienen razón, porque chillan un rato y hasta manotean; además, lo dicen también los comunistas, que de eso saben mucho. De todas formas, no lo entiendo. ¿Para qué querrán un demócrata en la Guardia Civil? Señoría, lo juro: desde O'Donnell a Azaña y de Rosón a Barrionuevo, todos los demócratas piden disciplina a la Guardia Civil, y a ninguno se le ocurre pedir consenso. Es cosa de ese sindicatodieciséis. No, el de Pepe Oneto, no; Pepe está solo; el sindicato es el de los otros. Dicen que es verde, pero no lo creo. Digamos que entreverado, para no meternos en líos. No vea, señoría, todos son secretarios generales. ¿Cogemos uno en Bilbao? Secretario general. ¿Cogemos uno en Sevilla? También secretario general. Después, los dieciseisavos o los decimosextos -que después de lo de Solana cualquiera sabe- encuentran otro secretario general paseando por Miraflores. El de Sevilla llamaba a Castellana, 5, preguntaba por el ministro y después por el subsecretario; pero no se ponía nadie, y entonces pedía el teléfono de la Moncloa. Verá, señoría, que no se andaba por abajo. El de Miraflores vuelta al GAL, como ese otro de Interviú, que se hizo una foto en el País Vasco en un sitio donde la tapa de riego pone Ayuntamiento de Madrid. ¿Se quiere creer su señoría que aún no sabemos dónde? Y así dale que te pego. Cada vez que sale un alumno de la Escuela de Periodismo, con el cascarón pegado a donde su señoría sabe, se le ocurre hablar del general Cassinello. Si todavía fuera Emilio Romero, o hasta Carrillo, mire su señoría por dónde; pero nada, cosa de niños, y no se enfade su señoría, que el otro día un colega suyo, de La Mancha, opinaba que llamar cabrón no es insulto, y esto se me antoja algo menos. Además, Benjamín Franklin proponía procedimientos más contundentes, y ése sí que era demócrata. Lo malo es que a esos niños les pasa lo que a los policías nuevos y a las niñas tontas: se lo creen todo, y después, hala, lo largan, pensando que así van a echar otra vez a Nixon. Su señoría opinará que es una pijotería, pero los decimosextos se han empeñado en que yo me fui a Córdoba en helicóptero, con 300 guardias civiles, a matar a los del sindicato. Además dicen que ya no hacemos caso al terrorismo. ¡Qué va a pensar Jon Idígoras; él, tan alegre y combativo! Se va a aburrir el pobre en Amorebieta sin nadie que le persiga. Le juro que no es verdad: en Córdoba estuve una sola vez con mi Renault 5 y mi mujer, hace ya cuatro o cinco años. Córdoba es la paz, la palmera, el río y las calles retorcidas, rezumando cal, abrazadas a la Mezquita. ¿Quién iba a pensar entonces en el sindicatodieciséis? Quiero volver a Córdoba, como quería García Lorca en aquella poesía de mi juventud, pero no así. Además, siempre pasa igual, señoría: o un policía fullero o un guardia civil venal. ¿Por qué no le preguntan a Tarancón, que es más serio, por ejemplo? Venga, dale que le pego, y yo, señoría, a leer los periódicos, a pensar lo malo y, tonto que soy, a enterarme de todo lo que hago o lo que he hecho.De verdad, señoría, les he llamado gilipollas y les he mandado a tomar todos los vientos. Le juro que me he quedado corto.

_EDITORIAL de El País 17 OCT 1986 : *¿A quién corresponde?*_​


----------



## M. Priede (18 Feb 2012)

_Vice

tu pecado original y el de muchos, es que dais por hecho (sin ninguna prueba)
que el principal objetivo de del atentado fue quitar al pp y poner al psoe.
Partiendo de este punto, para mi erroneo, intentais meter con calzador todo lo que parezca corroborar esto._

Tendrías que demostrar que es erróneo. Yo sostengo que si no querían quitar al PP no lo hubiesen hecho tres días antes de unas elecciones generales. Y dejando al PP con el culo al aire, o colgado de la brocha, cuando al principio parecían darle la razón con que la autoría era de ETA.

_Al fin y al cabo tu teoría, es que aznar (que por cierto no se presentaba)_

Siempre lo mismo: Aznar no se presentaba pero eran él y su gobierno quienes habían conseguido que la mayoría de los votantes --según las encuestas-- volvieran a votar al PP; por tanto, destruir a Aznar era destruir al PP y el proyecto político de Aznar, que no iba a continuar después de él.

_quiere pasar de depender de los franceses y arrimarse a los anglos , francia se cabrea y pide permiso a bush para volar unos trenes para que entre en razón , bush les da el permiso a cambio de que entren el la otan._

Querido Vice, parece usted Pío Moa hablando de estos mismos asuntos. Por eso y por los hinchas que le siguen me baneó dos veces después de que les mentara la madre a más de uno. No es el caso. Dicho así, como lo cuenta usted, parece un chiste. No sabemos quién o quiénes volaron los trenes, pero unos por otros todos andan en ello. Y por supuesto _los nuestros_, los nuestros que no trabajan precisamente para nosotros.

_No te parece totalmente inecesario el atentado?
no podría simplemente los americanos decirles que si entraban en la otan , no dejaban al PP negociar con ellos y que seguirían dependiendo de los franceses?_

Pero entonces el PP continuaría con esa labor de Aznar. Seguramente Francia pidió la cabeza de Aznar, del PP, y poner al PSOE, que siempre ha sido antiamericano; proamericano a la fuerza. "Volvemos al corazón de Europa", era el eslogan zapateril después de que le llevaran a la Moncloa. Y posiblemente todo el desastre posterior de debilitamiento de España (Estatuto de Cataluña, y los estatutos siguientes a que dieron lugar porque nadie quiso quedarse atrás, empezando por los barones regionales del PP; entrega de Endesa, compra de Amena por France Telecom --Aznar la había vetado--; pérdida de los fondos estructurales europeos a partir de 2013 --el Nietísimo renunció a ellos a cambio de nada--; ayuda al expansionismo de Gibraltar facilitándole los áridos; renuncia al control del Estrecho; retirada militar de Ceuta y Melilla; obligación de aceptar el escudo antimisiles que nadie en Europa quería, salvo los afectados, esto es: Turquía, Rumanía y Polonia, y etc, etc) también fuera imposición francesa, británica y norteamericana, y dado que la izquierda odia o desprecia todo lo que tenga que ver con España, puesto que esa ideología no ha juntado más que desastres en la historia de nuestra nación y por tanto la usufructúa sin sentirla suya, pues no sería de extrañar que todo eso entrara en las exigencias de los conjurados que asesinaron a 193 personas y dejaron heridos y mutilados a otros 1.500. Lo mismo que la rendición ante ETA, que hasta entonces existió gracias a Francia y posiblemente a la OTAN.

_Me da cierto tufillo tu teoría que pretende salvar el culo de aznar , dejándolo casi como un heroe, que se enfrento a los poderes internacionales y le dieron su merecido._

Se enfrentó a unos haciéndoles felaciones a otros, y más fuertes 'los otros' que 'los unos' ¿o no?

_Aznar siempre ha sido un buen lacayo del imperio (encubridor del atentado también), por eso ahora lo premian dando conferencias multimillonarias por las universidades de medio mundo y sueldos millonarios en grandes corporaciones._

Eso vino después. Decir como dice Aznar por esos mundos --en España, para consumo interno dice otra cosa-- de que estamos en guerra contra el islamismo y el terrorismo, es precisamente lo que no hay que perdonarle jamás. Qué bien estaba si se hubiese callado, tal y como hicieron otros, por ejemplo Milans o Armada, que encima se chuparon la cárcel y nada dijeron de quién era el verdadero autor del 23-f, que no era otro que el rey. Pues no, se dedicó como un adolescente a ponerse un estómago de tableta y discursear a favor de quienes le echaron a patadas; en palabras de Bush por "visionario", que eso dijo de Pepemari en sus memorias.
_
Para mi todo obedece a algo mucho más simple, crear odio hacia un supuesto enemigo, para que la población esté dispuesta a ir a la guerra que de otra manera no estaría dispuesta ._

Para eso no habría hecho falta hacerlo tres días antes de unas elecciones. Mejor conservar al aliado _Ánsar_ --o su lugarteniente Rajoy-- al frente de España y hacer el atentado después de que el PP hubiese ganado las elecciones, ¿no le parece?

_También me sorprende que ni siquiera mencioneis a los inventores del terrorismo moderno y el principal beneficiario de estos atentados, Israel.
Lo dijo hasta su propio presidente, pero lo comprendo venís de LD y allí te censuran si mentas la bicha._

Israel no se atreve a eso sin permiso de Estados Unidos. Como Marruecos con Francia. Es cierto que el _lobby _ marroquí en Francia ni por asomo tiene un peso como el israelí y judío en Estados Unidos, pero de ahí a deducir que lo del 11-m lo hace Israel sin más, vamos, como que no .

_Si al principio investigaban los de LD es porque le querían echar la culpa a eta y al psoe, pero les salió el tiro por la culata gracias a personas como vosotros.
Pero , y siempre desde mi punto de vista, no habeis, la mayoría de vosotros desprenderos del mantra principal, que fue un golpe de estado para echar al pp._

En Libertad Digital saben lo que saben en todas las direcciones de los periódicos, de España y del mundo entero, sobre todo después del descaro de la voladura del edificio 7 el 11-s y el avión de Pensilvania que nunca existió y que era innecesario inventar, salvo que quieras sellar a la vista de todos de qué va el asunto. Por eso ni Dios se atreve a abrir la boca.

Sobre esto último, eche una ojeada a esto

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-oligarquia-y-crimen-atentado-de-londres.html


----------



## M. Priede (18 Feb 2012)

Corrijo. Dije: "destruir a Aznar era destruir al PP y el proyecto político de Aznar, que *no* iba a continuar después de él."

Digo: "destruir a Aznar era destruir al PP y el proyecto político de Aznar, que *iba* a continuar después de él."


----------



## SARC_borrado (18 Feb 2012)

Donde unos ven socios políticos en relación de más o menos igualdad otros ven lacayos al servicio de potencias extranjeras.

Cómo hacemos entonces para distinguirlos, si es posible hacer eso, quiero decir, que tal expresidente o tal exministra ahora estén magnificamente _colocados_ en muy importantes empresas dedicadas a la minería del oro o a la energía nuclear.

¿Qué interpretación le dais? ¿socios o siervos?


----------



## M. Priede (18 Feb 2012)

SARC dijo:


> Donde unos ven socios políticos en relación de más o menos igualdad otros ven lacayos al servicio de potencias extranjeras.
> 
> Cómo hacemos entonces para distinguirlos, si es posible hacer eso, quiero decir, que tal expresidente o tal exministra ahora estén magnificamente _colocados_ en muy importantes empresas dedicadas a la minería del oro o a la energía nuclear.
> 
> ¿Qué interpretación le dais? ¿socios o siervos?



Buena pregunta. Yo también me la hice. Le he dado vueltas, aunque no es posible salir del subjetivismo para darle respuesta.

Creo que las dos cosas. Posiblemente es peligroso no aceptar el premio que te dan, porque _el mando_ va a entender que te niegas a ser cómplice. De ese modo, para curar el orgullo por rencor a lo que te hicieron, y de paso el miedo si piensas que te perseguirán, aceptas. Aceptan. Aceptaron. Aparte el dinero, el mucho dinero, claro. Pero me temo que pesa más lo anterior.

Como ves, la explicación que doy es puro subjetivismo. Para salir de él habría que meterlos en una habitación, darles una camada de palos y después preguntarles. Obviamente nada de eso va a ocurrir. Y eso de los remordimientos de conciencia... Bueh. Eso ocurriría si se descubriese el pastel y estos sinvergüenzas quedaran a la vista de todos por lo que son. Pero eso tampoco ocurrirá.


----------



## CONSPIRADO (18 Feb 2012)

SARC dijo:


> Donde unos ven socios políticos en relación de más o menos igualdad otros ven lacayos al servicio de potencias extranjeras.
> 
> Cómo hacemos entonces para distinguirlos, si es posible hacer eso, quiero decir, que tal expresidente o tal exministra ahora estén magnificamente _colocados_ en muy importantes empresas dedicadas a la minería del oro o a la energía nuclear.
> 
> ¿Qué interpretación le dais? ¿socios o siervos?



Siervos siempre, antes y después.
Lo que ocurre es que Aznar intentó ascender a España, dentro de la servidumbre, al rango de mayoral.
Y uno de los mayorales no le dejó.

Sl2


----------



## SARC_borrado (18 Feb 2012)

Un método para distinguirlos podría ser:

El de analizar las relaciones entre los países en cuetión y ver si España ha mejorado (aspectos geoestrátegicos, económicos, sociales), si así es, estaríamos ante *socios*, o si España ha empeorado, en cuyo caso estariamos ante *siervos*.

Es decir, un siervo antepone a los intereses patrios los de sus amos extranjeros, y así actúa, mientras que un socio no lo haría así.


Y miro hacia atrás y el panorama es desolador, desde la muerte de Carrero Blanco, y siempre bajo la sombra del _campechano_, tenemos a Arias Navarro, Suarez, Felipe González, Aznar, Zp, Rajoy, y es que a mí me salen todos _siervos_.

La verdad es que me gustaría que me convenciéseis de que las cosas no son tan _así_.


----------



## M. Priede (18 Feb 2012)

SARC dijo:


> Un método para distinguirlos podría ser:
> 
> El de analizar las relaciones entre los países en cuetión y ver si España ha mejorado (aspectos geoestrátegicos, económicos, sociales), si así es, estaríamos ante *socios*, o si España ha empeorado, en cuyo caso estariamos ante *siervos*.
> 
> ...



Pues no seré yo quien trate de sacarte de esa verdad. Y me temo que aquí no darás con nadie. Aquí no escriben giliputienses de la calle Génova, como en Ca´n Federico, ni liberales de catecismo, ni tontifachas como en el Casino de Moa.

Mala suerte.


----------



## Vize (18 Feb 2012)

M. Priede dijo:


> _Vice
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_
hola M.Priede
he dicho mal lo de israel, me refería al sionismo internacional que es el controla la mayor parte de los medios de comunicación tan necesarios para la ocultacion a las masas , las grandes finanzas y por supuesto controla israel . No es que sean todos judíos entre los poderosos, pero desde luego están sobrerepresntados entre la elite.
Toda esta personas aunque tengan sus conflictos de intereses , en lo que les interesa saben ponerse de acuerdo, vienen de familias que se conocen de toda la vida y se suelen casar entre ellos.

Atraves de sus club biderberg, sus trilaterales sus CFR y de otras más esotéricas se ponen de acuerdo para llevar sus planes adelante, aunque muy poca gente estará al corriente de todos los detalles.
En estos grupos están formado por circulos concentricos de "iniciados".
Y persiguen lo que ellos mismo llaman NWO, supongo que algunos incluso de buen fe porque piensan que un gobierno mundial es mejor para todos.

El que ha realizado el atentado debe de controlar todos los medios de comunicación , la otan , tener infiltrado los servicios secretos de medio mundo y a los partidos políticos, yo no creo que la fecha sea casualidad , solo creo que el principal objetivo no era tumbar a aznar, y menos por una rabieta de los franceses, controlando los medios, los servicios secretos incluso con la potestad de fabricar el dinero de la nación no es muy dificil quitar a aznar sin necesidad de bombazo.

más bien pienso que el mensaje que querían dar es que fumanchú atacaba nuestra sacrosanta democracia, si de paso perdía el PP y entraba ZP pues mejor , menos molestas manifestaciones del no a la guerra, pero creo recordar que el psoe ganó por poco y tal vez si del PP no hubiesen sido tan torpes los siguientes días incluso podína haber ganado, planear algo tan complejo y que no se está muy seguro de tener exito no lo veo.

sea por el motivo que fuera esto demostraría que no son los partidos políticos los que fijan las fechas de las elecciones si no que los partidos tienen un superior en la sombra , movilizar y cordinar tantos recursos es muy dificil para dejarlo todo a la suerte de que se le ocurra al gobierno de turno adelantar las elecciones una semana. 
En cuanto a la matanza está perpetrada por los servicios que trabajan para estos magnates de las finanzas y los medios cia , mi5 y mossad son los principales, en realidad no son mas que extensiones de sociedades "discretas" y medio esotéricas tras las que se escudan estos personajes.
Casi todos, si no todos. los altos cargos de los servicios secretos pertenecen a estas "Hermandades Inicáticas" y a ellas deben su lealtad , no al pais donde viven.

saludos_


----------



## swing (18 Feb 2012)

Cassinello "volvió" -nunca se fue- en el verano del 2009. El jefe del CNI (es un decir) Saiz quiso meterse con Agustín Cassinello y el 1 de julio salió por la ventana;-)
Vice
Hemos hablado tangencialemente de ello. Comienza con la Operación Bajos Fondos en el 43.
Pero yo diría que es más bien una sucursal del Vaticano. Una de tantas.
El lunes si tengo tiempo desarrollo un poco estos temas.


----------



## M. Priede (19 Feb 2012)

Vize

Eso es lo que los autores buscan, que todo se disperse en la nebulosa de poderes ocultos. Así lo mismo da hablar del 11-s que de JJ Benítez, que Jiménez del Oso. Como Rafapal, igual. Todo el movimiento del 11-s en España está infiltrado, y los dejan hacer porque en ese nivel les interesa ese movimiento de contestación. Lo mismo que aquí en la Burbuja. Si en lugar de llevar 17.000 entradas lleváramos 50.000 diarias, ya habrían puesto a los administradores de este foro contra la pared. Excuso decir un telediario.

Olvídese de familias y clanes; no dudo que las haya, pero los autores de esas matanzas salían en los telediarios a todas horas. Que luego haya personas influyentes de las que apenas sabemos nada, eso es otra cosa. Pero de momento los intereses nacionales, o imperiales, ahí están. Que después haya élites más poderosas decidiendo, ese es otro asunto. Además siempre fue así.

Y no sigo porque veo que interpreta como le parece: _solo que creo que no era el principal objetivo tumbar a aznar, *y menos por una rabieta de los franceses,* _ y lo dice así, como si los franceses fueran unos niños revoltosos que no quieren cenar. Como dije ayer, citando a Unamuno, usted reduce los gigantes a simples molinos. 

_controlando los medios, los servicios secretos incluso con la potestad de fabricar el dinero de la nación no es muy dificil quitar a aznar sin necesidad de bombazo._

Pero no es eso lo que ocurrió sino todo lo contrario: a bombazos lo sacaron y hay casi doscientos muertos y más de mil heridos y mutilados. Por tanto a lo que hay que dar explicación es a lo ocurrido y no a lo que hubiese ocurrido de haber sido de otra manera, casualmente la que a usted le habría gustado que ocurriese para encajarla con lo que a usted le gusta creer.

Y vale.


----------



## Vize (19 Feb 2012)

M. Priede dijo:


> Vize
> 
> Eso es lo que los autores buscan, que todo se disperse en la nebulosa de poderes ocultos. Así lo mismo da hablar del 11-s que de JJ Benítez, que Jiménez del Oso. Como Rafapal, igual. Todo el movimiento del 11-s en España está infiltrado, y los dejan hacer porque en ese nivel les interesa ese movimiento de contestación. Lo mismo que aquí en la Burbuja. Si en lugar de llevar 17.000 entradas lleváramos 50.000 diarias, ya habrían puesto a los administradores de este foro contra la pared. Excuso decir un telediario.
> 
> ...




no se sulfure M.Priede, comprendo que le puedan parecer injustas mis simplificaciones , pero quien vea este hilo ya ha leido su primer post o por lo menos debería, así que sabe que cuando yo escribo "rabieta de los franceses " se da cuenta a que me refiero a la teoria de su primer post, que lógicamente no voy a repetir y lo tengo que simplificar con mayor o menor acierto.

Soy consciente que todos los movimientos, foros y posiblemente una simple quedada de burbujeros que toquen temas delicados va a estar infiltrada y te doy la razon en que esos temas se mezcla interesadamente con reptilianos o con eta y el psoe por estos infiltrados de los que hablas.
pero eso no quita que para realizar estos atentados , tienes que tener a los medios de comunicación , los cuerpos seguridad del estado a su gobierno con oposicion incluida bajo tu casi control, si no no es posible. 

Los que salen en los telediarios no son más que muñecos de guiñol, eso si muy bien pagados por los que se refiere en esta frase :
_
"Que después haya élites más poderosas decidiendo, ese es otro asunto. Además siempre fue así." _

con lo que estoy de acuerdo menos con que eso es otro asunto, 

eso precisamente es el asunto , que haya élites má poderosas decidiendo y que además siempre fue así.


Tampoco es tan extraño que las elites financieras del mundo se pongan de acuerdo en llevar una ajenda para hacerse con todos los recursos que puedan del planeta, como bien dices siempre fue así.

Por supuesto no son todopoderosos , comenten fallos y no todos sus planes les salen.


----------



## belga197 (19 Feb 2012)

Priede,

El ejemplo de ENDESA es bueno. Pero, ¿por qué entregársela a los italianos?¿Por qué no a la franceses, que por lo visto tanto mandan aquí?

En cuanto a Marruecos, en tiempos de Aznar desplazamos a Francia como los principales inversores en Marruecos. Lo que digo es que una cosa es que la decisión perjudique intereses generales de España y otra que beneficie a intereses particulares españoles. No sé qué beneficio concreto obtiene Francia de eso. No sé si lo franceses tienen invertido más dinero en la agricultura marroquí que los españoles.

Marruecos elimina un millón de ha de cereales para cultivar frutas y hortalizas - Levante-EMV



> Las *empresas españolas* instaladas en Marruecos generan alrededor del 80% de las fresas en la principal región productora del país (Larache). Estas sociedades *exportan el 50% de las frutas que consume el Viejo Continente*, lo que demuestra su potencial. A través de sociedades mixtas, dos tercios de las compañías de frutas y hortalizas son de capital europeo, de las que *un 40%, son españolas* (en su mayoría de Andalucía, aunque también de Murcia y la C. Valenciana). Los últimos datos del Instituto de Comercio Exterior (Icex) revelan que dichas firmas controlan el 25% del volumen de negocio de los cultivos de tomates y judías. De hecho, España importa más judías que exporta ya que su principal suministrador es Marruecos.



A veces la evidencias son egañosas.


----------



## M. Priede (19 Feb 2012)

_Priede,

El ejemplo de ENDESA es bueno. Pero, ¿por qué entregársela a los italianos?¿Por qué no a la franceses, que por lo visto tanto mandan aquí?_

En principio Endesa iba para La Caixa, y pagando con papelitos, hasta que Pizarro se remontó y dijo que si la querían tendrían que pagar por ella lo que valía. Entonces apareció Eon, alemana, pero ahí hubo presiones de todo tipo, probablemente francesas, que es el mayor productor de electricidad de Europa, para que no fuera a Alemania.

El caso es que ningún país entrega un sector estratégico como es la generación de energía, y encima de una empresa privada, aunque participada por el Estado, a un país extranjero, y además sin necesidad, puesto que era una multinacional española muy rentable. Si acabó en manos italianas y no francesas (hay quien dice que no es el Estado italiano sino Prodi quien está detrás), pues no sé cuál es la razón. Pero el caso es que El Mongolo la entregó sin necesidad alguna. Tampoco Gibraltar tiene que ver con Francia; pero Francia no dice nada porque Gran Bretaña ensanche el territorio en aguas españolas. Si de lo que se trata es de debilitar la posición española y hacer que cada día sea más dependiente, pues ese ha sido un gran paso. ¿Por qué Italia y no Francia? Pues no lo sé bien, pero ahí está. 

Si Francia no compró Endesa sí que compró acciones de Iberdrola, que había frenado Aznar:

_La operación sobre Iberdrola que el mercado esperaba tras las elecciones se adelanta._

EDF entra en Iberdrola - CincoDías.com

Y además hemos renunciado a explotar los excelentes yacimientos de uranio. Si vendieron Endesa al Estado italiano ¿no van a vender las reservas de uranio?

_"De esta manera, Berkeley ha realizado en el último año un centenar de sondeos y prevé realizar otros quince más en ambos territorios, que han arrojado una estimación final de que en los términos analizados de La Alameda de Gardón y de la zona denominada Sajeras de Saelices El Chico habría por extraer 71,1 millones de libras de uranio.

Por tanto, los derechos de este uranio cuantificado, si se llegara a extraer, serían en un 90 por ciento propiedad de Berkeley y el 10 por ciento final de ENUSA, [empresa estatal española] que es lo que le corresponde por ley, ya que se trata de reservas estatales.

Del 90 por ciento de Berkeley, el 35 por ciento del uranio cuantificado sería de los surcoreanos, cuando se rubrique el acuerdo definitivo entre ambas compañías el próximo mes de noviembre._

La libra de uranio equivale a 0,45 kilos y se estima que un kilo de uranio sustituye a 100 barriles de petróleo. Lo cual significa que medio kilo (una libra) de uranio son 50 barriles, por tanto 70 millones de libras son 3.500 millones de barriles de petróleo, teniendo en cuenta que el consumo anual de España anda por 1,5 millones de barriles diarios esa cantidad de uranio significa el equivalente al consumo de 2.333 días, o lo que es lo mismo: 6,39 años. Todo eso se lo quedan las empresas mineras por 5 millones de euros y el compromiso de entregar el 10% del mineral.

Las reservas de uranio del oeste de Salamanca, objetivo de una empresa surcoreana

_*"Berkeley tiene una alianza estratégica con Areva NC, una empresa de las más grandes del mundo del uranio, [francesa, cómo no] para explorar y desarrollar sus proyectos de uranio. Areva NC forma parte del Grupo Areva, líder mundial en energía nuclear."*_

Finanzas.com: cotizaciones de valores, noticias de bolsa y banca

Si algún día se construyen centrales nucleares no será con tecnología de los Estados Unidos, o del mejor postor; serán francesas, y el mineral, aunque se extraiga en España, será Francia quien nos lo suministre.

Continúas:

_En cuanto a Marruecos, en tiempos de Aznar desplazamos a Francia como los principales inversores en Marruecos. Lo que digo es que una cosa es que la decisión perjudique intereses generales de España y otra que beneficie a intereses particulares españoles. No sé qué beneficio concreto obtiene Francia de eso. No sé si lo franceses tienen invertido más dinero en la agricultura marroquí que los españoles.

Marruecos elimina un millón de ha de cereales para cultivar frutas y hortalizas - Levante-EMV



A veces la evidencias son egañosas._

Eso ocurrió durante dos años, pero hay que ver el monto total de inversiones a lo largo del tiempo

_La Dirección de Inversiones Exteriores de Marruecos afirma que en 2008, Francia es el principal inversor en el país, seguido de España y los Emiratos Árabes Unidos (EAU). Este grupo de países (Francia, España y los EAU), representa casi el 65% de la IED recibida en Marruecos, en 2008

A pesar de una fuerte caída, a partir de 2005 de las inversiones francesas, *Francia siempre ha sido el mayor inversor extranjero en Marruecos, que representa más del 26% de la inversión extranjera, por lo que consolida un liderazgo histórico, ya que en 10 años el país galo ha aportado el 45% de las inversiones exteriores, según indica la Dirección de Inversiones Exteriores.* _

Marruecos - Comercio e inversión

La última inversión (y menos mal que las fábricas españolas serán las principales proveedoras).

www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbu...nta-en-marruecos-para-producir-sus-dacia.html

El país en el que más invierte Francia es en España. Y desde hace décadas


----------



## belga197 (19 Feb 2012)

Priede,

El asalto a ENDESA estaba encabezado inicialmente por Gas Natural y Sacyr. Fue Pizarro el que intentó buscar la entrada de E.On como defensa contra la OPA hostil. Al final apareció ENEL como caballero blanco y se llevó el gato al agua con los Entrecanales haciendo la cama. Quitaron de ENDESA a Pizarro, hombre de Aznar (aunque tampoco lo tengo claro), y pusieron a Borja Prado, hombre del Rey, permitiendo a los Entrecanales hacer unas importantes plusvalías. Creo que la operación la financió el Santander de Botín.

En el asalto a Iberdrola también está metido Florentino Pérez, que de paso compró Unión Fenosa.

En la francesa Areva le dieron un importante cargo a la pro anglosajona Ana Palacios. La amiga del director del WSJ e íntima de Colin Powell y Condelezza Rice. El mundo es complejo.

En cuanto a lo de Marruecos, estaremos de acuerdo en que los principales inversores son Francia y España (y seguramente EEUU). En lo de la fruta pierden España, Francia, Italia y otros. Seguramente más España que Francia, pero no menos que Italia. Pero a nivel particular no creo que se pueda decir a priori que Francia es la principal beneficiaria, ya que hay muchas empresas españolas (y andaluzas) que van a ganar dinero.

¿Por qué lo hacen? Yo creo que por intereses particulares. Para ganar dinero, fastidien a quien fastidien. Si es el vecino mejor, pero tampoco van a tener escrúpulos en otro caso.


----------



## M. Priede (19 Feb 2012)

Belga

_Priede,

El asalto a ENDESA estaba encabezado inicialmente por Gas Natural y Sacyr._

Sí, lo sabía. Pero Gas Natural es de La Caixa. El PSC puso mucho empeño en ello. Acuérdate de que se llevaron a Cataluña algo del ministerio de Industria. Por la cara. El Enfermo les regalaba a los nacionalistas catalanes una multinacional española. De ahí que el que era presidente de la CEOE saliera al paso diciendo que era una vergüenza, y que si la querían que la pagaran, que eso no era una OPA ni nada. En concreto dijo que era "una OPA a la catalana", lo cual trajo cola. (Por cierto: que andan detrás de Caja Madrid, después de que ya desapareciera hasta el nombre)

"(...) aquella famosa frase del fallecido patrón de patrones, José María Cuevas, cuando definió la opa de Gas Naturasl sobre Endesa como "una opa a la catalana", con papelitos y muy baratita, vamos, de saldo. Y en el Fainé, Fornesa y BrufauPP, por cierto, ahora gobernando España, han sido bastantes sensibles a estos argumentos haciendo memoria de la cruel batalla entre Manuel Pizarro contra el famoso dream team de La Caixa, Fornesa, Fainé y Brufau, que abrieron la caja de los truenos con Endesa y después de meses y meses en los que algunos tienen mucho que olvidar (además de ellos, Zapatero, Sebastián, Bernotat, Entrecanales, Esperanza Aguirre y hasta el presidente de GN, Salvador Gabarró con la dichosa semillita), entre todos consiguieron que una empresa pública italiana, Enel, se quedase con la mayor eléctrica española (eso sí, por una pasta gansa)."

Bankia-Caixabank: ¿Opa a la catalana o fusión BBV-Argentaria?


_Fue Pizarro el que intentó buscar la entrada de E.On como defensa contra la OPA hostil. Al final apareció ENEL como caballero blanco y se llevó el gato al agua con los Entrecanales haciendo la cama. Quitaron de ENDESA a Pizarro, hombre de Aznar (aunque tampoco lo tengo claro), y pusieron a Borja Prado, hombre del Rey, permitiendo a los Entrecanales hacer unas importantes plusvalías. Creo que la operación la financió el Santander de Botín.

En el asalto a Iberdrola también está metido Florentino Pérez, que de paso compró Unión Fenosa.

En la francesa Areva le dieron un importante cargo a la pro anglosajona Ana Palacios. La amiga del director del WSJ e íntima de Colin Powell y Condelezza Rice. El mundo es complejo._

Unos con el amigo americano y otros con el francés. Y los muertos ahí se quedaron. Y no hay que olvidar que ahora Aznar es consejero de Endesa. Patriota él.

_En cuanto a lo de Marruecos, estaremos de acuerdo en que los principales inversores son Francia y España (y seguramente EEUU). En lo de la fruta pierden España, Francia, Italia y otros. Seguramente más España que Francia, pero no menos que Italia. Pero a nivel particular no creo que se pueda decir a priori que Francia es la principal beneficiaria, ya que hay muchas empresas españolas (y andaluzas) que van a ganar dinero._

Francia no es un gran competidor de España en horticultura, sí en cereales, leche y fruta, sobre todo manzana, que es, tengo entendido, el mayor productor del mundo.

_¿Por qué lo hacen? Yo creo que por intereses particulares. Para ganar dinero, fastidien a quien fastidien. Si es el vecino mejor, pero tampoco van a tener escrúpulos en otro caso._

Yo te aseguro que si Francia perdiera mucho no habría acuerdo.

Por cierto, hace diez o doce años le escuché a Alberto Recarte en la Linterna de la Economía, cuando la dirigía FJL, que Francia controlaba más del 25% del PIB español, y que a los efectos éramos una colonia de Francia. Aquí no lo dice, pero cuenta algo. No veo la fecha, pero da la pinta de que era recién llegado a la Moncloa El Niño de las Discípulas de Jesús. Aunque, como siempre, la derecha española creyéndose que los norteamericanos nos aman. Aunque nunca explican porqué, y muestras de ello nunca vimos.

Recarte: _Por otra parte, Francia es el primer inversor extranjero en España, a gran distancia de los demás. Y los empresarios franceses pueden atestiguar que sus inversiones en España han crecido y han tenido un espectacular éxito, a pesar de las malas relaciones políticas. Y nuevamente aquí han jugado con ventaja los políticos franceses, pues España, a pesar de ese comportamiento desleal de los políticos franceses, nunca ha desanimado a las empresas francesas, que han sido bienvenidas en cualquier sector económico.

Desde 1977, Francia nos ha fallado como aliada en los momentos clave. En la lucha contra el terrorismo, durante muchísimos años, hasta que nuestra fortaleza democrática les convenció de que no podían seguir ignorando nuestra presión y hasta que ellos mismos se encontraron con el terrorismo nacionalista, bretón y corso. En las negociaciones para entrar en el mercado común, que dilataron hasta 1986 y que hicimos en condiciones durísimas, peores que las que el propio mercado común había concedido a la España de Franco, en el acuerdo preferencial de 1970. Nos han fallado en todo lo que significa una mayor integración económica con el resto de Europa: han puesto, y siguen poniendo, todo tipo de obstáculos, a las conexiones ferroviarias, las de carreteras y las eléctricas, con las cuales, de tenerlas –como ha sido aspiración de todos los gobiernos democráticos españoles– seríamos más competitivos, pudiendo exportar e importar más y tener un cierto pulmón de seguridad en caso de demandas inesperadas de consumo eléctrico, por ejemplo. Y nos han fallado en los conflictos con Marruecos, una frontera para nosotros siempre delicada, por los deseos de la monarquía alauita de ocupar nuestras ciudades y territorios en África.

Para la Francia de Chirac, la mejor España es la que se parece a la paralizada Francia, la mejor España es la que acepta el incumplimiento de los tratados de Maastricht, Ámsterdam y Niza. La mejor España, para Chirac, es, sin duda, la del antiamericanismo._

Alberto Recarte - Poltica exterior de Espaa? - La Ilustracin Liberal - Revista espaola y americana


----------



## CONSPIRADO (20 Feb 2012)

Swing,
la Cospiransón (y lo se de primera mano) consistió en que Serra El Mayor obtuvo unos vídeos delicadísimos de Anson.
Al parecer, este individuo vivía en una vivienda habilitada en las propias instalaciones del antiguo ABC con una hija soltera con la que aparecía en los videos en situaciones, digamos, poco edificantes.
Entonces le chantajearon para que traicionase a Antonio Herrero, Fede, Raúl del Pozo, Cela, etc. y saliese con lo de la "conspiración republicana" para hacer abdicar al Juanka.


Priede,
Cacho contó que el verdadero dueño de Endesa es el Juanka y que le costó un pastón la actuación de Pizarro, al que hizo caer en desgracia por ello.

Slds.


----------



## swing (20 Feb 2012)

Priede
Me temo que, como dice Siegler, hay que hilar más fino.
Estás basando tu teoría en las mentiras que contó Aznar en la Comisión para los titulares de prensa y en una serie de lugares comunes lanzados por los telediarios. O sea, opinionitis.
Si nos fiamos de lo que dicen los telediarios en éstos momentos el PSOE, los sindicatos e IU le están montando un pitote al PP del copón.
Si hilamos más fino vemos que uno de los manifestantes trabaja para Rato en Bankia.

Jos Ricardo en su laberinto - Los enigmas del 11M - Luis del Pino

Si hilamos más fino todavía vemos que todos trabajan en ese proyecto troskista-neocon dirigido por Rato.

Esfuerzo y Servicio Desinteresados: GARZÓN, LA TORTURA, LA IZQUIERDA Y EL DINERO



¿Crees que todos estos mafiosos sindicalistas están engañando nada menos que a Rato, uno de los grandes capos de la mafia de Chicago?
No se pueden hacer análisis tomando como referencia las supuestas peleas izquierda-derecha o las supuestas peleas entre países.
Hablas en tu análisis de que el PSOE es “antiamericano”.
En primer lugar no hay que confundir lo que haga la CIA con los intereses de EEUU, puesto que sus movimientos suelen ser tan buenos para los ciudadanos que viven en EEUU como los del CNI para los españoles.
Pero, por favor...¡Si fue la CIA quien llevó a Suresnes a Felipe a través del chico de Fort Bragg, el enlace con la CIA, Andrés Cassinello! ¡Si Felipe siguió al pie de la letra la política de Reagan y Juan Pablo II! ¡Si el dinero venía de la Alemania de Flic y Flock!
Hay que hilar más fino y mirar cuales han sido los hechos, no lo que dicen en los medios a la opinión pública.
Y los hechos demuestran que Aznar durante toda su carrera ha hecho exactamente todo lo contrario de lo que ha dicho.
Llevó un montón de tiempo exponiéndote todos esos hechos de forma lineal y tú vas respondiendo -no contestando- a lo que te parece de forma desordenada.
Si yo tuviera que volver a contestar a todo lo que respondes de forma incorrecta , de un plumazo con cualquier ocurrencia, no acabaría nunca.
Hago un relato cronológico de hechos y los desordenas en las respuestas.
O escribo sobre una sola cosa y la separas en varias.
Esto es todo uno.





<i>Joder, que sorpresa. 
¿Has oído hablar de banderas falsas y estrategias de la tensión?
La víctima agredida que se tiene que defender y todo eso.
¿Cómo se atreven a decir esto en El País?



El equipo de Aznar borró los archivos informáticos de Presidencia antes de irse
Una empresa especializada fue contratada por 12.000 euros para eliminar todas las copias


Entre los documentos copiados figuran cartas de etarras que sugerían contactos con presos islamistas, vídeos y fotos de los atentados y parte de la investigación sobre cómo se convocaron las manifestaciones del 13-M frente a las sedes del PP.


El equipo de Aznar borró los archivos informáticos de Presidencia antes de irse | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS


Fíjate, una de cal y otra de arena.
Los rollos falsos de etarras e islamistas que estaban metiendo TODOS precisamente esos días de la Operación Nova... y lo del asalto a las sedes lanzado a la cara por El País.
Pobre Aznar, que bueno era, que pena me da. No terminó nada de lo que decía que iba a hacer - y hacía exactamente lo contrario como lleva haciendo hasta el día de hoy- pero se fue él solito...¡¡¡¡por el bien de España!!!. ¿ Me lo podrías explicar?
Explícame también que hace en la fiesta del Toison con Sarkozy y por qué le han dado el Toison a Sarkozy por la lucha contra Eta, cuando lo único que hay en estos casi 10 años de transición sin casi atentados son jefes etarras que nombra Rubalcaba para a continuación detenerlos.
Además, todo esto que te estoy contando sobre el cambiazo de Eta por Al Qaeda lo dice Astarloa en la comisión y se queda tan ancho. Y lo que es peor. Todos dicen amen. Nunca mejor dicho.</i>



Y estoy hablando de lo que pasa en la fecha del artículo, 13-12-2004, aunque incluya la pregunta sobre un tema de actualidad - el Toison- puesto que tú dices que Sarkozy engañó a Aznar.Y tú lo descompones en partes.




<i>Joder, que sorpresa. 
¿Has oído hablar de banderas falsas y estrategias de la tensión?
La víctima agredida que se tiene que defender y todo eso.
¿Cómo se atreven a decir esto en El País?

No te entiendo, Swing. Pasas de una cosa a otra bajo el supuesto de que los demás tenemos que imaginar lo mismo que tú; pero son eso: imaginaciones. No hay nexo entre las cosas que señalas. Necesitas que Aznar haya planeado el 11-m para hacerlo casar con tu teoría. Por eso haces tantas elipsis y dejas tantas lagunas que tú rellenas con suposiciones.



El equipo de Aznar borró los archivos informáticos de Presidencia antes de irse
Una empresa especializada fue contratada por 12.000 euros para eliminar todas las copias


Entre los documentos copiados figuran cartas de etarras que sugerían contactos con presos islamistas, vídeos y fotos de los atentados y parte de la investigación sobre cómo se convocaron las manifestaciones del 13-M frente a las sedes del PP.

Al parecer borró todo lo que era de uso interno, no de asuntos de Estado, que eso tiene que estar en el soporte tradicional, en papel, donde es imposible hacerlo desaparecer sin que se sepa, pues hay libros de registro. Sería del género tonto almacenar asuntos secretos en ordenadores que van a cambiar de manos. Si acaso dejaría copia digital de un original en papel. Nadie en su sano juicio puede exigir que le dejen en un ordenador que no ha sido de él, asuntos internos, o asuntos de Estado que no se puedan cotejar en papel, pues el soporte digital es lo más fácil de manipular.



Fíjate, una de cal y otra de arena.
Los rollos falsos de etarras e islamistas que estaban metiendo TODOS precisamente esos días de la Operación Nova... y lo del asalto a las sedes lanzado a la cara por El País.

Vas para atrás y de repente vuelves para adelante. Imposible seguirte un hilo conductor Pobre Aznar, que bueno era, que pena me da. No terminó nada de lo que decía que iba a hacer - y hacía exactamente lo contrario como lleva haciendo hasta el día de hoy- pero se fue él solito...¡¡¡¡por el bien de España!!!. ¿ Me lo podrías explicar?

Lo de pobre Aznar lo dices tú. NO he leído a nadie que lo haya dicho.

Explícame también que hace en la fiesta del Toison con Sarkozy y por qué le han dado el Toison a Sarkozy por la lucha contra Eta, cuando lo único que hay en estos casi 10 años de transición sin casi atentados son jefes etarras que nombra Rubalcaba para a continuación detenerlos.

Afirmas sin más. Además, de ser así, Rubalcaba premia a Sarkozy por estar en el juego. ¿Y qué hace ahí Aznar? Pues lo mismo que con Murdoch: hacer la pelota. Si hay alguien que se vendió fue él. Acabó aceptando órdenes-premio de quienes le echaron. Incluso pueden ser arriesgado rechazar esos premios.

Mira, Swing, decir que todo en el 11-m fue pantomima por parte del PP y que ellos hicieron eso mismo, es sencillamente inconcebible. Y lo es porque no hay ninguna prueba ni nada que apunte a que ha sido así, salvo cuando se quiere actuar como Procusto con su lecho, cortando y estirando según le conviene para encajarlo en una conspiración más amplia y en la que casi nada se sale fuera de ella

Además, todo esto que te estoy contando sobre el cambiazo de Eta por Al Qaeda lo dice Astarloa en la comisión y se queda tan ancho. Y lo que es peor. Todos dicen amen. Nunca mejor dicho.

Eso no rebate lo que yo digo: que Astarloa cambia la versión cuando no pueden atribuirle la masacre a ETA, puesto que nadie se la da por buena. Fue desde Francia y desde la Casa Blanca donde empezaron a informar off the record de que en esos gobiernos todos daban por buena la autoría islamista y rechazaban la etarra; es decir: que al principio le dieron hilo a la cometa a través de Dezcallar y cuando lo tenían bien arriba, soltaron y dejaron a Aznar, al PP, solos.</i>




Y entiendo que no te quieras meter entre pecho y espalda la Comisión de Investigación., pero si te hablan de cosas que no sabes, no respondas basándote en tus prejuicios. Pregunta de que estoy hablando o comprueba lo que dices antes de decirlo.
Si quieres hacerlo ahí lo tienes.


Index of /docs/Comision/Por_nombre



Tu teoría se basa en las mentiras para los titulares que Aznar contó en la Comisión y que aparecieron reflejadas al día siguiente en EM.
Pero es que , por lo visto, los de EM oyeron las chorradas de los desiertos lejanos, la de tres días antes de las elecciones, lo de Prisa y lo de del asalto a las sedes y luego se marcharon. Porque es que resulta que todas esas cosas SI que son contestadas en la Comisión. ¿Y qué hace Aznar? Responder otra cosa. Por lo visto él había ido allí a hablar de su libro.
En concreto son los de ERC, los mismos que le desmontan a Del Burgo y Manzano su kangoo, los que le dicen a Aznar que ellos no tienen poder para movilizar lo que movilizó el CNI.
Y Aznar sí que se llevó los papeles del CNI.
¿Y cómo se atreven en el País a echarle en cara que se llevara los papeles donde se habla del asalto a las sedes?
¿Y cómo se atreven desde el gobierno de ZP y Alberto Saiz a detener a Flores, cuya mujer estaba siempre en el momento oportuno en el lugar oportuno grabando lo de los “Tres días de marzo” y acusando al PP no se sabe muy bien de qué?
Pero ,como digo, junto a la de cal viene la de arena.
Y en esos momentos, diciembre del 2004 <b>TODOS</b> -esta vez lo pongo con mayúscula y negritas para ver si así te enteras-están metiendo lo de los etarras e islamistas en las cárceles que forma parte de la Operación Nova por la que supuestamente el etarra que históricamente tiene entre ceja y ceja matar al rey- una vez lo hizo con don Juan , que captó el mensaje- iba a pasar los explosivos a unos islamistas para volar la AN con el fin de matar a Garzón y Del Olmo.
Garzón también captó el mensaje y se fue a N. York, después de dejarnos a un sustituto más joven de Rego Vidal –Aldunate- y una supuesta carta de Aldunate a Txeroki en la que daba a entrever por las fechas que Eta había hecho el 11M.
Y, en febrero de 2005, mientras detienen a Aldunate, el etarra que se supone que iba a matar al rey en la semana santa de 2004 con un rifle que no llegó y que parece que City FM encontró en la casa de Morata (una de los cientos de intoxicaciones de esa cadena encadenada a Botin, montada exclusivamente para lo del 11M, No habrá paz para los malvados y tal) el Windsor está en llamas. 
Y de pie;-)
Y en esas fechas Astarloa no está diciendo lo de AlQaeda. Alcontrario. Empieza a hablar de servicios secretos, de lo que piensan del atentado cientos de miles de “expertos” (los que leen EM) y mete a losetarras. A los de la foto que pusieron el 11M, a los de la Operación Nova que está en marcha y a los etarras Aramburu y Echevarría que acaban de meter en la trama (aunque ya te he dicho que Acebes los mete el 12M).
Y todo va tan cronometradito que casualmente por casualidad juzgan a esos etarras unos días antes de la aparición de Astarloa y al día siguiente de su declaración, (18-11-2004) aparece un nuevo agujero negro de Múgica (19- 11-2004) que, vaya por Dios, es intoxicación etarra a destajo. Aunque Múgica ya empieza a ver cosas raritas, todavía no sabe por donde le da el aire. Y nos relata lo de Astarloa. Y nos dice quienes son sus fuentes, esas	que luego reconoció que le intoxicaban. 



<i>Los agujeros negros del 11-M (VIII): La extraña ‘caravana de la muerte’
Por Fernando Múgica (EL MUNDO, 19/11/04):



Ahora ha transcendido que los expertos policiales y los servicios de Inteligencia han llegado a la conclusión de que las furgonetas interceptadas procedían simplemente a un transporte de «mercancía».<b>Así lo ha asegurado a este periódico un ex alto cargo de la Seguridad del Estado.</b></i>



Los agujeros negros del 11-M (VIII): La extraña ‘caravana de la muerte’ « Tribuna Libre




Y lo que Astarloa viene a decir en la Comisión, mientras todo el mundo dice amén, es que todas las policías del mundo están flipando con lo bien que lo hemos hecho estos 40 años con Eta y que ahora hay que hacer lo mismo con Al Qaeda. La nueva cultura terrorista, lo llama él.
Lamisma de la que habla Bush cuando viene a España en junio de 2001. Algo a lo que tampoco has contestado y que parece que te lía un poco.
¿Quién entra en Europa por España en junio de 2001, en lugar de hacerlo ,como es tradicional, por Inglaterra, Francia o Alemania, sus socios preferentes? El presidente de los EEUU.
¿Por qué no entra por esos países si aun no hay motivos oficiales para hacerse los enfadados?
Pero es que, además, el enfado de Bus y Chirac en el que Ana palacio hacía de guerrillera antifrancesa, que tantos titulares llenó, terminó antes del 11M.
Empieza en junio de 2003 y luego se pasan dos años reconciliándose y dándose besitos en los telediarios.




<i>En un buen clima, Bush y Chirac limaron asperezas

Fue en su primer diálogo a solas desde la guerra en Irak, a la que Francia se opuso. Bush dijo que ahora las relaciones son "buenas". Y Chirac apoyó el plan de paz de Estados Unidos en Oriente Medio.

Para el presidente Bush, era "Jacques". Para Chirac, era "George". Más que una reconciliación franco - americana predominaba el deseo de demostrarla en el encuentro más esperado de la cumbre del G8: la reunión de los presidentes francés y del estadounidense para superar o ahondar las diferencias que generaron la crisis en la relación bilateral por la guerra en Irak.</i>

En un buen clima, Bush y Chirac limaron asperezas



Se reconcilian no sé cuantas veces. La última cuando les “coincide” el atentado contra Hariri. 



22-2-2005
<i>Chirac y Bush sellan su reconciliación con una cena y un serio aviso a Damasco</i>


ABC (Madrid) - 22/02/2005, p. 31 - ABC.es Hemeroteca


Y el Windsor acaba de dejar de arder y ahí lo tienes. De pie;-)

Pero vamos, que no fue el 11M lo que “limó las asperezas” entre Bush y Chirac.
Además, si como dices fue una traición de Sarkozy y los americanos a Aznar, no sé lo que tiene que ver que Chirac (Francia que dices tú) estuviera enfadada con Bus (los anglosajones que dices tú), puesto que a Aznar no sé, pero al que estaban haciendo la cama es a Chirac.
Tampoco entiendo porque dices que Aznar se hace socio de “los anglosajones” después del 11M , si ya era socio de ellos antes.
Manifestaciones contra la guerra.
¿Tú crees que se organizan sólas de forma espontánea? ¿En España en concreto no la organizarían esos que trabajan en bankia para Rato?
Globo sonda y división dentro de los países.
Perejil
Resulta que el 10 de julio de 2002, cambian el gobierno y entra el gobierno (y van entrando los policías) del 11M. Y resulta que quitan a Pío Cabanillas y ponen a Rajoy para que no pase como cuando Cabanillas se hizo eco de la mentira de que Felipe había estado en Marruecos y blablabla (ni que estuviéramos en julio del 74 tú). Y resulta que quitan a Piqué de Exteriores y ponen a Ana Palacio (una de las personas más influyentes del mundo financiero internacional según el Wall Street Journal de la éoca del 11S, octubre de 2001) por su amistad con Colin Powell.
Y con todas esas medidas tomadas, con la doble protección del amigo americano, a nivel de telediarios y a nivel de clanes, no se le ocurre otra cosa a Marruecos (que dirías tú) que invadir Perejil el día siguiente, 11 de julio de 2002.
Ni lo de la Marcha Verde, oye.
Luego la peli para todos los públicos continúa con que Francia y Uropa no nos apoyan peeeero, como Ana palacio es amiga de Colin Powell resolvemos el pastel.
Que sentido de la oportunidad.
Solo falta el 7º de caballería mientras aparece The end y los niños aplauden.
Tampoco entiendo por qué si dices que esto es cosa de Sarkozy y “los anglosajones” no tiene relación con la burbuja inmobiliaria.
Al fin y al cabo Frank Wisner Jr. el padrastro de Nicolas, el que ha colocado a Oliver de presi del grupo Carlyle, fue el que dirigía AIG cuando explotó y empezó lo que ahora se llama crisis financiera.
O bien se la explotaron o bien la explotaron. Pero la relación con la explosión de la burbuja es directa: Lehman y AIG. 
En cuanto a lo que comentas de nuestra situación con respecto a Francia y Alemania, es cierta, pero no es algo que empezó el 11M. Pero habría que ver también los nombres de los de los negocietes.
De hecho, en ese tinglao que cuentas y que va desde la Caixa a Repsol, Endesa o Sacyr, deberías de seguirle la pista hasta el principio y no quedarte solo con los titulares más sonados y tendenciosos.
¿Quién “privatizó” empresas colocando a amigotes, acabando incluso perteneciendo a alguna de ellas aunque ahora sí que sean empresas con capital público pero de otros estados?
¿Quién hizo una ley para colocar a Fornesa –por cierto, incumpliéndola- en octubre de 2002? El nieto de Manuel Aznar.
Igualico igualico que el difunto de su abuelico.
Bandera falsa.
Si hay cosas en las que te pierdes me dices donde y te las desarrollo y documento, pero no respondas al buen tuntún.

Curro
Jano tiene dossieres para todos. 
Pero estamos hablando de la “voladura controlada de lo que controlan”, el Gal. De eso va el artículo “A los Cascos de los caballos”.
PD Qué simpático ha estado Cascos sacando lo de la delegada del gobierno en Asturias el 11M y reactivando la trama asturiana. 
Desde luego es un enredador profesional.


PD 2 Menudo marrón que tiene el moderador si tiene que leerse todos los posts de todos los hilos de este berenjenal para ir poniendo motes a los usuarios;-)


----------



## M. Priede (20 Feb 2012)

CONSPIRADO dijo:


> Swing,
> la Cospiransón (y lo se de primera mano) consistió en que Serra El Mayor obtuvo unos vídeos delicadísimos de Anson.
> Al parecer, este individuo vivía en una vivienda habilitada en las propias instalaciones del antiguo ABC con una hija soltera con la que aparecía en los videos en situaciones, digamos, poco edificantes.
> Entonces le chantajearon para que traicionase a Antonio Herrero, Fede, Raúl del Pozo, Cela, etc. y saliese con lo de la "conspiración republicana" para hacer abdicar al Juanka.
> ...



Hostias, tú; lo que dices de Ansón es muy fuerte. ¿De dónde lo has sacado?

Y lo de Cacho también lo desconocía por completo. Te agradecería que si das con un sitio para enlazar me lo pasaras. 

Psdt/ Me dejas de piedra, oye. Las dos cosas son tremendas; la segunda más dañina para la nación, y por tanto peor; pero la primera es truculenta donde las haya. 

Anda con ojo porque en Ca'n Federico esto te lo habrían borrado ipso-facto, pero aquí ..., no sé. Pleito no pondrán porque no les interesa que se hable de eso, sea verdad o mentira, pero no sé, Curro.

Joder, qué flash.


----------



## CONSPIRADO (20 Feb 2012)

Priede,
lo primero me lo contó uno que visionó las grabaciones. Sólo puedo decir que es un conocido periodista.

Lo segundo lo insunuó mas o menos crípticamente Cacho, pero ahora no recuerdo donde. Puede que fuera antes de que lo echasen de El Mundo, cuando hacía la última página del suplemento semanal de economía.

Slds.


----------



## sisebuto (20 Feb 2012)

A Cacho lo van largando de todos lados. De El Confidencial salió, *según dicen*, por este artículo: 

*El Rey y el marqués de Villar Mir* - ElConfidencial.com

Jesús Cacho: "*El Confidencial hoy está huerfano de dirección, hay un divorcio entre la redacción y su actual director en la sombra*" :: Periodista Digital


<iframe src="http://player.vimeo.com/video/26052279?title=0&amp;byline=0&amp;portrait=0" width="600" height="400" frameborder="0" webkitAllowFullScreen mozallowfullscreen allowFullScreen></iframe><p><a href="http://vimeo.com/26052279">Jesús Cacho Cortés, Un model d'èxit a la premsa digital espanyola: El Confidencial</a>


----------



## M. Priede (20 Feb 2012)

_Swing

Priede
Me temo que, como dice Siegler, hay que hilar más fino.
Estás basando tu teoría en las mentiras que contó Aznar en la Comisión para los titulares de prensa y en una serie de lugares comunes lanzados por los telediarios. O sea, opinionitis._

¿Contó Aznar que Francia y Estados Unidos estaban detrás del atentado? No lo sabía, oye. 

_Si nos fiamos de lo que dicen los telediarios en éstos momentos el PSOE, los sindicatos e IU le están montando un pitote al PP del copón._

No tengo televisión desde el año 87. Aunque como la televisión es tan influyente es posible que incluso sin verla me esté manipulando. No digo que no. Quién sabe.

_Si hilamos más fino vemos que uno de los manifestantes trabaja para Rato en Bankia._

Jos Ricardo en su laberinto - Los enigmas del 11M - Luis del Pino

No trabaja para Rato; casi seguro (no lo sé) que ya estaba mamando en Caja Madrid antes de llegar Rato. Además Bankia no es de Rato. Rato no es a Caja Madrid lo que Botín al Santander o González al BBVA, que esos tienen su dinero allí como accionistas. ¿Cuánto dinero tiene Rato en Bankia?

Tu problema es ese: que hilas tan fino que más que coser usas pegamento, porque no hay manera de ver por dónde pones los hilos 

_
Si hilamos más fino todavía vemos que todos trabajan en ese proyecto troskista-neocon dirigido por Rato.

Esfuerzo y Servicio Desinteresados: GARZÓN, LA TORTURA, LA IZQUIERDA Y EL DINERO_

Eso de _troskista-neocon_ m´allegao. Y tan fino que hilas.

_¿Crees que todos estos mafiosos sindicalistas están engañando nada menos que a Rato, uno de los grandes capos de la mafia de Chicago?_

Nadie ha dicho que lo estén engañando. Al menos yo. Además, si hay conspiraciones en Caja Madrid (como en cualquier empresa, institución o centro de trabajo) no veo qué tiene que ver con el 11-m.

_No se pueden hacer análisis tomando como referencia las supuestas peleas izquierda-derecha o las supuestas peleas entre países._

Excepto cuando no son supuestas sino reales. Para un conspiranoico fetén nada es lo que parece. Los hay que sostienen que Estados Unidos y Hitler eran la misma cosa, y que por tanto la segunda guerra mundial se llevó a cabo con el único fin de que los Rothschild y Cía ganaran dinero.

_Hablas en tu análisis de que el PSOE es “antiamericano”._

Si citas, cita bien. Dije: "Seguramente Francia pidió la cabeza de Aznar, del PP, y poner al PSOE, que siempre ha sido antiamericano; *proamericano a la fuerza*". A la fuerza ahogan. Y ahí tienes a Zapatero. La dirección del partido ha de seguir un mínimo pragmatismo, pero sus cuadros y sus bases son antianorteamericanos; todo lo contrario que el PP.

_En primer lugar no hay que confundir lo que haga la CIA con los intereses de EEUU, puesto que sus movimientos suelen ser tan buenos para los ciudadanos que viven en EEUU como los del CNI para los españoles._

Falso. La CIA si que actúa siempre protegiendo los intereses de la nación; otra cosa es el poco apego que tienen las élites anglosajonas a sus clases populares, a las cuales, hasta fecha muy reciente, maltrataron. La tradición católica es diferente.

_Pero, por favor...¡Si fue la CIA quien llevó a Suresnes a Felipe a través del chico de Fort Bragg, el enlace con la CIA, Andrés Cassinello!_ 

Claro, para cerrar el paso al PCE, que fue el único partido realmente existente que se opuso al franquismo. 

_¡Si Felipe siguió al pie de la letra la política de Reagan y Juan Pablo II! ¡Si el dinero venía de la Alemania de Flic y Flock!_

Digamos que no se opuso a la política de Reagan. A la de Juan Pablo II, tampoco es que fuera de la mano. Otra cosa es que haya que llevarse bien con los que te pueden pegar.

_Hay que hilar más fino y mirar cuales han sido los hechos, no lo que dicen en los medios a la opinión pública._

Y como hilas muy fino deduces que González, la CIA, Juan Pablo II, el PSOE (desde la secretaría general hasta las bases y los votantes), Alemania, etc, son lo mismo. Hombre, a veces coinciden y a veces no. Mira lo que le pasó a Alemania con la bacteria por no seguir el dictado de la OTAN con respecto a Libia. Y a Noruega, que advirtió que antes de un mes retiraría sus aviones de Libia, se le desmandó un loco que en cuestión de minutos puso varias bombas en Oslo y luego cogió una barca y ametralló por aquí y por allá. 

Deberías saber que los imperios actúan con una dureza tremenda con aquellos que estando bajo su paraguas no cumplen sus órdenes. Es que no todo es una masa homogénea, tal y como tú prentendes.

_Y los hechos demuestran que Aznar durante toda su carrera ha hecho exactamente todo lo contrario de lo que ha dicho._

Todo, todo, no; eso no es verdad. Además si fuera un mentiroso eso no querría decir que por fuerza habría de pertenecer al sindicato de los mentirosos, porque entonces todos los políticos del planeta vivirían en consorcio y obedeciendo al mismo jefe.

_Llevó un montón de tiempo exponiéndote todos esos hechos de forma lineal y tú vas respondiendo -no contestando- a lo que te parece de forma desordenada._

Efectivamente, yo respondo, no contesto. Cuando se contesta se puede estar respondiendo o no al tema que está en cuestión; pero sí respondes siempre estás contestando a lo que se pregunta. Creo que estás equivocado.

_Si yo tuviera que volver a contestar a todo lo que respondes de forma incorrecta , de un plumazo con cualquier ocurrencia, no acabaría nunca._

Es pesado, sí. A mí me pasa lo mismo contigo, y sin embargo ya ves, te respondo renglón a renglón, sin saltarme ninguno.

_Hago un relato cronológico de hechos y los desordenas en las respuestas._

Falso: das saltos continuamente para atrás y para delante.
_
O escribo sobre una sola cosa y la separas en varias._

No, eso lo haces tú.

_Esto es todo uno._

Pues no lo parece. Fíjate: empezaste a hablar de Aznar y sus mentiras en la comisión, luego pasaste a hablar de la manipulación de los telediarios, luego de Caja Madrid y del sindicalismo, después de Felipe y de Flick y Flock. Y seguro que me dejo alguna cosa por el medio. ¿Y eso "es todo uno"? A mí no me lo parece; mas bien me parece una ensaladilla.


_Joder, que sorpresa. 
¿Has oído hablar de banderas falsas y estrategias de la tensión?
La víctima agredida que se tiene que defender y todo eso.
¿Cómo se atreven a decir esto en El País?

El equipo de Aznar borró los archivos informáticos de Presidencia antes de irse
Una empresa especializada fue contratada por 12.000 euros para eliminar todas las copias


Entre los documentos copiados figuran cartas de etarras que sugerían contactos con presos islamistas, vídeos y fotos de los atentados y parte de la investigación sobre cómo se convocaron las manifestaciones del 13-M frente a las sedes del PP.


El equipo de Aznar borró los archivos informáticos de Presidencia antes de irse | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS_

Bueno, si hubiese borrado pruebas de basura cloaquera (yo creo que fue más una acusación basada en la basura prisaica) pues no me extrañaría después de lo que hicieron el 11-m 


_Fíjate, una de cal y otra de arena.
Los rollos falsos de etarras e islamistas que estaban metiendo TODOS precisamente esos días de la Operación Nova... y lo del asalto a las sedes lanzado a la cara por El País.
Pobre Aznar, que bueno era, que pena me da._ 

A mí no me da ninguna; no sé por qué insistes en que Aznar me da pena.

_No terminó nada de lo que decía que iba a hacer - y hacía exactamente lo contrario como lleva haciendo hasta el día de hoy- pero se fue él solito...¡¡¡¡por el bien de España!!!. ¿ Me lo podrías explicar?_

No entiendo. Se iba a ir solito, pero no se fue así como así. El 11-m fue un atentado contra la estrategia del PP que había desarrollado Aznar y que pretendía mantener mediante el liderazgo que le daba en el partido su éxito en dos legislaturas, otra cosa es que después se descubriera el pastel en el que estaba todo el mundo desarrollado: el crecimiento a base de deuda, donde se han librado muy pocos países influyentes. Prácticamente solo se libró Alemania, porque todos los grandes tienen deudas monstruosas, sin ir más lejos Gran Bretaña, cuya deuda pública y privada, sumadas, suponen un 900% de su PIB.

_Explícame también que hace en la fiesta del Toison con Sarkozy y por qué le han dado el Toison a Sarkozy por la lucha contra Eta, cuando lo único que hay en estos casi 10 años de transición sin casi atentados son jefes etarras que nombra Rubalcaba para a continuación detenerlos._

Oye, Swing, ahora no sé si lo envié por correo o lo colgué aquí, hablando del papelón de Aznar, Zapatero y el rey con Sarkozy, negándose el presidente francés a posar en la foto junto con ellos. Probablemente porque le daba vergüenza ajena de los personajes. Es que parece que yo hubiese dicho que Sarkozy y los políticos franceses no son lo que son, y en concreto Sarkozy, que es el único presidente pronorteamericano desde tiempos de De Gaulle. Más atrás escribí de eso, y de qué harán si el Frente Nacional se dispara en las encuestas:

"Afirmas sin más. Además, de ser así, Rubalcaba premia a Sarkozy por estar en el juego. ¿Y qué hace ahí Aznar? Pues lo mismo que con Murdoch: hacer la pelota. Si hay alguien que se vendió fue él. Acabó aceptando órdenes-premio de quienes le echaron. Incluso pueden ser arriesgado rechazar esos premios."


_Además, todo esto que te estoy contando sobre el cambiazo de Eta por Al Qaeda lo dice Astarloa en la comisión y se queda tan ancho. Y lo que es peor. Todos dicen amen. Nunca mejor dicho_.

¿Lo he negado yo? *Me doy cuenta de que tienes un grave problema, muy parecido a Olioagua*. Es lo que se conoce como anacoluto: RAE: inconsecuencia en la construcción del discurso. Algo así como decir: "hoy es lunes, por tanto mañana será martes, por consiguiente el miércoles lloverá". Felipe González lo utilizaba continuamente. A ti te pasa lo mismo: *tienes en mente que Aznar estaba detrás del atentado del 11-m para apartar a Rajoy y al PP, y crees que hablando de cualquier conspiración por fuerza esta conduce a esa conclusión, conclusión que pretendes probar de manera inconsecuente. Así, dices que todos mienten, PSOE, PP y todos, y siempre. Pero que mientan, y que mientan siempre, no quiere decir que con respecto al 11-m mientan para encubrir que Aznar cometió el atentado con ese fin, porque eso es precisamente lo que tienes que probar, y lo único que haces es hablarnos de la basura cloaquera de los años 80, de la conspiración mundial desde el año 43, de que Franco mató a Carrero, etc, etc, etc. Y como dices que nada es lo que parece, resulta que Aznar es quien está detrás del 11-m para colocar al PSOE porque así lo dicta, no sé, ¿El Vaticano? *



_Y estoy hablando de lo que pasa en la fecha del artículo, 13-12-2004, aunque incluya la pregunta sobre un tema de actualidad - el Toison- puesto que tú dices que Sarkozy engañó a Aznar.Y tú lo descompones en partes._

Tienes una capacidad portentosa de atribuirme lo que no he dicho, porque ya antes te dije que _"Sarkozy tiene menos responsabilidad en el 11-s que Chirac, que era el presidente; Sarkozy era ministro de Interior."_

_Y entiendo que no te quieras meter entre pecho y espalda la Comisión de Investigación., pero si te hablan de cosas que no sabes, no respondas basándote en tus prejuicios. Pregunta de que estoy hablando o comprueba lo que dices antes de decirlo.
Si quieres hacerlo ahí lo tienes.


Index of /docs/Comision/Por_nombre_

Swing, das vueltas ridículamente. ¿He dicho yo alguna vez que Aznar no mintiese en la Comisión? Busca a ver dónde lo dije. Es que te pasas los comentarios atribuyéndome lo que te conviene y lo que nunca he dicho.


_Tu teoría se basa en las mentiras para los titulares que Aznar contó en la Comisión y que aparecieron reflejadas al día siguiente en EM._

_¿Lo de que Estados Unidos y Francia están detrás? ¿Otra vez con lo mismo? ¿Dijo eso Aznar en alguna parte? ¿Lo dijo El Mundo?

Pero es que , por lo visto, los de EM oyeron las chorradas de los desiertos lejanos, la de tres días antes de las elecciones, lo de Prisa y lo de del asalto a las sedes y luego se marcharon. Porque es que resulta que todas esas cosas SI que son contestadas en la Comisión. ¿Y qué hace Aznar? Responder otra cosa. Por lo visto él había ido allí a hablar de su libro.
En concreto son los de ERC, los mismos que le desmontan a Del Burgo y Manzano su kangoo, los que le dicen a Aznar que ellos no tienen poder para movilizar lo que movilizó el CNI._

¿Y he dicho yo que todo eso que dices sea falso? ¿Dónde lo dije?

_Y Aznar sí que se llevó los papeles del CNI.
¿Y cómo se atreven en el País a echarle en cara que se llevara los papeles donde se habla del asalto a las sedes?
¿Y cómo se atreven desde el gobierno de ZP y Alberto Saiz a detener a Flores, cuya mujer estaba siempre en el momento oportuno en el lugar oportuno grabando lo de los “Tres días de marzo” y acusando al PP no se sabe muy bien de qué?_

Pues yo qué se por qué se atreven. Esa pregunta te la haces tú; contéstala tú.

_Pero ,como digo, junto a la de cal viene la de arena.
Y en esos momentos, diciembre del 2004 <b>TODOS</b> -esta vez lo pongo con mayúscula y negritas para ver si así te enteras-_

Oye, Swing... no sé. Para y tómate algo, hombre. *¿Pero alguna vez he negado yo que todos están en el ajo? ¿Qué te hace suponer que por afirmar que todos están en el ajo por fuerza tenemos que aceptar que Aznar es el principal sospechoso de la autoría del 11-m*

Y todo esto que sigue es innecesario, puesto que nadie lo niega.


_están metiendo lo de los etarras e islamistas en las cárceles que forma parte de la Operación Nova por la que supuestamente el etarra que históricamente tiene entre ceja y ceja matar al rey- una vez lo hizo con don Juan , que captó el mensaje- iba a pasar los explosivos a unos islamistas para volar la AN con el fin de matar a Garzón y Del Olmo.
Garzón también captó el mensaje y se fue a N. York, después de dejarnos a un sustituto más joven de Rego Vidal –Aldunate- y una supuesta carta de Aldunate a Txeroki en la que daba a entrever por las fechas que Eta había hecho el 11M.
Y, en febrero de 2005, mientras detienen a Aldunate, el etarra que se supone que iba a matar al rey en la semana santa de 2004 con un rifle que no llegó y que parece que City FM encontró en la casa de Morata (una de los cientos de intoxicaciones de esa cadena encadenada a Botin, montada exclusivamente para lo del 11M, No habrá paz para los malvados y tal) el Windsor está en llamas. 
Y de pie;-)
Y en esas fechas Astarloa no está diciendo lo de AlQaeda. Alcontrario. Empieza a hablar de servicios secretos, de lo que piensan del atentado cientos de miles de “expertos” (los que leen EM) y mete a losetarras. A los de la foto que pusieron el 11M, a los de la Operación Nova que está en marcha y a los etarras Aramburu y Echevarría que acaban de meter en la trama (aunque ya te he dicho que Acebes los mete el 12M).
Y todo va tan cronometradito que casualmente por casualidad juzgan a esos etarras unos días antes de la aparición de Astarloa y al día siguiente de su declaración, (18-11-2004) aparece un nuevo agujero negro de Múgica (19- 11-2004) que, vaya por Dios, es intoxicación etarra a destajo. Aunque Múgica ya empieza a ver cosas raritas, todavía no sabe por donde le da el aire. Y nos relata lo de Astarloa. Y nos dice quienes son sus fuentes, esas	que luego reconoció que le intoxicaban._ 



_<i>Los agujeros negros del 11-M (VIII): La extraña ‘caravana de la muerte’
Por Fernando Múgica (EL MUNDO, 19/11/04):



Ahora ha transcendido que los expertos policiales y los servicios de Inteligencia han llegado a la conclusión de que las furgonetas interceptadas procedían simplemente a un transporte de «mercancía».<b>Así lo ha asegurado a este periódico un ex alto cargo de la Seguridad del Estado.</b></i>



Los agujeros negros del 11-M (VIII): La extraña ‘caravana de la muerte’ « Tribuna Libre




*Y lo que Astarloa viene a decir en la Comisión, mientras todo el mundo dice amén, es que todas las policías del mundo están flipando con lo bien que lo hemos hecho estos 40 años con Eta y que ahora hay que hacer lo mismo con Al Qaeda. La nueva cultura terrorista, lo llama él.
Lamisma de la que habla Bush cuando viene a España en junio de 2001. Algo a lo que tampoco has contestado y que parece que te lía un poco.*_

A mí no me lía nada. Es que me da la risa. *Si es que pareces a Olioagua.* ¿He negado yo alguna vez que Aznar y todo el PP, y todos los demás partidos, entran en el juego de aceptar la autoría islamista? Nunca lo he negado. ¿Por qué sugieres o me acusas de que no estoy de acuerdo con eso que dices de Astarloa y los demás?

_¿Quién entra en Europa por España en junio de 2001, en lugar de hacerlo ,como es tradicional, por Inglaterra, Francia o Alemania, sus socios preferentes? El presidente de los EEUU._

*Lo cual prueba dos cosas: o bien aceptaban a Aznar entre 'los elegidos' del Imperio o bien ya lo estaban metiendo en el redil para marcarlo a fuego y sin que Aznar se enterara. Marcándolo para verderlo en la feria. Creo mas bien lo primero*

_¿Por qué no entra por esos países si aun no hay motivos oficiales para hacerse los enfadados?_

Para hacerse los enfadado, quién, ¿los norteamericanos? ¿Los franceses? ¿Quién? No te entiendo, Swing.

_Pero es que, además, el enfado de Bus y Chirac en el que Ana palacio hacía de guerrillera antifrancesa, que tantos titulares llenó, terminó antes del 11M.
Empieza en junio de 2003 y luego se pasan dos años reconciliándose y dándose besitos en los telediarios._

Eso no te lo crees ni tú. Acuérdate de la campaña contra productos franceses hecha en Estados Unidos cuando Francia se opuso a la invasión de Irak. *Aunque como todo es pantomima, ¿verdad?*




_<i>En un buen clima, Bush y Chirac limaron asperezas

Fue en su primer diálogo a solas desde la guerra en Irak, a la que Francia se opuso. Bush dijo que ahora las relaciones son "buenas". Y Chirac apoyó el plan de paz de Estados Unidos en Oriente Medio.

Para el presidente Bush, era "Jacques". Para Chirac, era "George". Más que una reconciliación franco - americana predominaba el deseo de demostrarla en el encuentro más esperado de la cumbre del G8: la reunión de los presidentes francés y del estadounidense para superar o ahondar las diferencias que generaron la crisis en la relación bilateral por la guerra en Irak.</i>

En un buen clima, Bush y Chirac limaron asperezas_

_

Se reconcilian no sé cuantas veces. La última cuando les “coincide” el atentado contra Hariri. _

Y qué van a hacer en una cumbre, ¿pegarse? Si es que no atiendes al texto, mira lo que dice: *"Más que una reconciliación franco - americana predominaba el deseo de demostrarla en el encuentro más esperado de la cumbre del G8*: la reunión de los presidentes francés y del estadounidense para superar o ahondar las diferencias que generaron la crisis en la relación bilateral por la guerra en Irak."


_22-2-2005
<i>Chirac y Bush sellan su reconciliación con una cena y un serio aviso a Damasco</i>


ABC (Madrid) - 22/02/2005, p. 31 - ABC.es Hemeroteca_

Ya ha pasado el 11-m. Incluso si no hubiese pasado a lo que hay que atender no es a los actos protocalarios sino a los hechos políticos.

_Y el Windsor acaba de dejar de arder y ahí lo tienes. De pie;-)_

Y qué coño tiene que ver una cosa con otra. Si es que además de mezclarlo todo das por supuesto que el prójimo ha de tener tu capacidad de fabulación y además perfectamente sincronizada con la tuya.

_Pero vamos, que no fue el 11M lo que “limó las asperezas” entre Bush y Chirac._

*Pues por lo que has puesto las asperezas que había en 2003 en 2005 ya no las había. Por el medio creo que te dejas una fecha fatídica para aquellos madrileños que una mañana de 2004 decidieron coger un tren de cercanías 
*
Para que veas cómo cambian las cosas, mira lo que decía Villepin también en 2003, cuando según tú Chirac y Bush se amaban (es como todo es pantomima)

*Villepin: "La ONU no puede avalar una guerra precipitada por Estados Unidos"*

Villepin: "La ONU no puede avalar una guerra precipitada por Estados Unidos" | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS

Villepin y USA en 2005:

*Diplomática reacción de la Casa Blanca sobre Villepin, contrario a la guerra de Irak*

_Washington espera trabajar con el nuevo primer ministro francés, Dominique de Villepin, y reafirmó el deseo de Estados Unidos de ver una Europa unida, dijo ayer el portavoz de la Casa Blanca. «Hemos trabajado con él (Villepin) en el pasado y seguiremos trabajando con él en el futuro», declaró Scott McClellan, para añadir que se trata de «una decisión propia del Gobierno francés». Villepin, nombrado primer ministro el martes, se opuso fuertemente a la guerra lanzada por Estados Unidos contra Irak en el 2003 cuando era ministro de Relaciones Exteriores. La guerra en Irak produjo fricciones entre París y Washington, pero las relaciones empezaron a mejorar a partir de la visita de la secretaria de Estado, Condoleezza Rice, a Europa el pasado febrero. Durante ese viaje, el actual ministro de Exteriores francés, Michel Barnier, le comentó a Rice: «Querida Condoleezza, ha llegado el momento de comenzar de nuevo». Bush y el presidente francés, Jacques Chirac, consolidaron la recuperación de los lazos dos semanas después, durante la gira por Europa del presidente estadounidense, cuando ambos cenaron juntos en Bruselas. Sobre el no holandés a la Constitución europea, Mc-Clellan respondió que «es una cuestión de la gente en Europa»._

Diplomática reacción de la Casa Blanca sobre Villepin, contrario a la guerra de Irak - Internacional - Diario de León

_Además, si como dices fue una traición de Sarkozy y los americanos a Aznar, no sé lo que tiene que ver que Chirac (Francia que dices tú) estuviera enfadada con Bus (los anglosajones que dices tú), puesto que a Aznar no sé, pero al que estaban haciendo la cama es a Chirac.
Tampoco entiendo porque dices que Aznar se hace socio de “los anglosajones” después del 11M , si ya era socio de ellos antes._

Madre mía qué manera de liar. Ya te he dicho veinte veces que en aquel entonces Sarkozy era ministro de Interior, y que por tanto la mayor responsabilidad corría de cuenta de Chirac. ¿Por qué coño insistes una y otra vez en que digo que Sarkozy engañó a Aznar? No sé si Sarkozy estaría al tanto, me temo que sí, pero la responsabilidad es de los dirigentes franceses, y a la cabeza de esa dirigencia no estaba Sarkozy sino Chirac, como antes estuvo Mitterrand y antes Giscard. Y si le estaba haciendo la cama a Chirac eso es un asunto de política interna, que en Francia, como en todas partes, se pasan la vida dándose puñaladas. 

Y Aznar es fichado por Murdoch después del 11-m. *¿Hay algún negocio con los anglosajones antes del 11-m? Te agradecería que lo pusiera aquí, porque yo lo desconozco.*

_Manifestaciones contra la guerra.
¿Tú crees que se organizan sólas de forma espontánea? ¿En España en concreto no la organizarían esos que trabajan en bankia para Rato?
Globo sonda y división dentro de los países._

Joder, es desesperante. Te pasas el día atribuyéndome lo que no digo. ¿He dicho yo que las manifestaciones se organicen solas? ¿No he dicho que las apadrinan Francia y Alemania? ¿Cómo vas a comparar a Francia y a Alemania con un peronista de Caja Madrid? Joder, es que pareces a Olioagua, de verdad.

_Perejil
Resulta que el 10 de julio de 2002, cambian el gobierno y entra el gobierno (y van entrando los policías) del 11M. Y resulta que quitan a Pío Cabanillas y ponen a Rajoy para que no pase como cuando Cabanillas se hizo eco de la mentira de que Felipe había estado en Marruecos y blablabla (ni que estuviéramos en julio del 74 tú). Y resulta que quitan a Piqué de Exteriores y ponen a Ana Palacio (una de las personas más influyentes del mundo financiero internacional según el Wall Street Journal de la éoca del 11S, octubre de 2001) por su amistad con Colin Powell._

Más acercamiento a Estados Unidos, que por cierto fue quien nos sacó las castañas del fuego con lo de Perejil. De ahí que Marruecos se quejara tanto a Estados Unidos de haberse arrimado tanto a España y haber abandonado la postura marroquí, que obedeció a intereses franceses.

_Y con todas esas medidas tomadas, con la doble protección del amigo americano, a nivel de telediarios y a nivel de clanes, no se le ocurre otra cosa a Marruecos (que dirías tú) que invadir Perejil el día siguiente, 11 de julio de 2002.
Ni lo de la Marcha Verde, oye._

Si fue todo pantomima, claro. Todo.

_Luego la peli para todos los públicos continúa con que Francia y Uropa no nos apoyan peeeero, como Ana palacio es amiga de Colin Powell resolvemos el pastel.
Que sentido de la oportunidad._

Claro, como todo es de mentirijilla. *Cuando ocurre una evidencia que no te conviene entonces es pantomima, y así vas tejiendo y tejiendo. Como Olioagua, igual*
_
Solo falta el 7º de caballería mientras aparece The end y los niños aplauden._

Bueno, estuvo aquello de "con viento duro de levante", que no estuvo mal, solo que nos dio la risa a todos.

_Tampoco entiendo por qué si dices que esto es cosa de Sarkozy y “los anglosajones” no tiene relación con la burbuja inmobiliaria._

Eso es muy largo de explicar, Swing, y ya llevo demasiado con este comentario.

_Al fin y al cabo Frank Wisner Jr. el padrastro de Nicolas, el que ha colocado a Oliver de presi del grupo Carlyle, fue el que dirigía AIG cuando explotó y empezó lo que ahora se llama crisis financiera.
O bien se la explotaron o bien la explotaron. Pero la relación con la explosión de la burbuja es directa: Lehman y AIG._ 

Sí, hombre sí, pero una cosa es la burbuja inmobiliaria y otra el afán de Aznar por buscar un paraguas que le protegiera de Francia y Alemania, sobre todo de Francia.

_En cuanto a lo que comentas de nuestra situación con respecto a Francia y Alemania, es cierta, pero no es algo que empezó el 11M._

Nueva atribución de lo que no he dicho: ¿quién dijo que empezó el 11-m? Yo no.

_Pero habría que ver también los nombres de los de los negocietes.
De hecho, en ese tinglao que cuentas y que va desde la Caixa a Repsol, Endesa o Sacyr, deberías de seguirle la pista hasta el principio y no quedarte solo con los titulares más sonados y tendenciosos.
¿Quién “privatizó” empresas colocando a amigotes, acabando incluso perteneciendo a alguna de ellas aunque ahora sí que sean empresas con capital público pero de otros estados?
¿Quién hizo una ley para colocar a Fornesa –por cierto, incumpliéndola- en octubre de 2002? El nieto de Manuel Aznar.
Igualico igualico que el difunto de su abuelico.
Bandera falsa._

Con lo cual no fue Zapatero quien se enfrentó a Pizarro y le entregó Endesa a los italianos sino que fueron Rato y Aznar, que ya lo habían planeado todo.

_Si hay cosas en las que te pierdes me dices donde y te las desarrollo y documento, pero no respondas al buen tuntún._

Ay, no me hagas reír, Swing.


----------



## swing (21 Feb 2012)

Priede
Vuelves a malinterpretar lo que se te dice y a liarlo todo. 


<i>Estás basando tu teoría en las mentiras que contó Aznar en la Comisión para los titulares de prensa y en una serie de lugares comunes lanzados por los telediarios. O sea, opinionitis.

¿Contó Aznar que Francia y Estados Unidos estaban detrás del atentado? No lo sabía, oye.</i>


No. Esa es la estrambótica teoría que te has sacado para mantener como sea la mentira que da a entender Aznar en la Comisión: Que el 11M fue un atentado electoral para echarle del poder. 
Y esa es la principal cortina de humo de un atentado de falsa bandera en el que Aznar y el PP aparecen como las víctimas. Como ocurre en todos los atentados de falsa bandera.
Se da a entender que para conseguir el vuelco electoral al PP le han colocado pruebas falsas y resulta que las pruebas falsas las ha colocado el PP.
Se dice que el 11M es un “cambio de Régimen” para que el PP no vuelva a gobernar nunca más porque para impedirlo Rubalcaba hará un atentado o cualquier cosa y resulta que ahora vuelven a gobernar por mayoría absoluta con un PSOE prácticamente barrido del mapa gracias entre otras cosas a que el candidato es Rubalcaba. Y van los del Psoe y reeligen al perdedor Rubalcaba, con lo que el mapa político (sobre todo habría que decir sociológico, porque lo otro es un cuento) queda exactamente al revés de lo que mantienen los que defienden esta teoría.
¿Qué ha pasado? ¿Han fracasado los que hicieron el 11M contra Aznar y el PP?




PD Y vuelve la trola asturiana al día siguiente de que la saque Cascos. Unos días revolviendo y contando trolas y luego lo dejarán otra vez. Pero ya han sembrado. 8 años así. Que cruz.

El Confidencial Digital - Prensa digital | Diario actualidad | Noticias internacionales | Economia internacional


----------



## M. Priede (21 Feb 2012)

Swing

_Priede
Vuelves a malinterpretar lo que se te dice y a liarlo todo. _

Justamente es lo mismo que pienso de ti.
_
Estás basando tu teoría en las mentiras que contó Aznar en la Comisión para los titulares de prensa y en una serie de lugares comunes lanzados por los telediarios. O sea, opinionitis._

Falso: Aznar con contó nada de mi teoría. ¿Cuándo apareció Francia o Estados Unidos en las palabras de Aznar?

_No. Esa es la estrambótica teoría que te has sacado para mantener como sea la mentira que da a entender Aznar en la Comisión: Que el 11M fue un atentado electoral para echarle del poder._

La estrambótica es la tuya, donde resulta que Aznar hizo el atentado para echar al PP del poder.
Y naturalmente que fue un atentado para echarle del poder, de no ser así no se habría realizado a tres días de las elecciones, salvo, claro, que lo hiciera para echarse a sí mismo, o al PP, teoría que tú defiendes.

_Y esa es la principal cortina de humo de un atentado de falsa bandera en el que Aznar y el PP aparecen como las víctimas. Como ocurre en todos los atentados de falsa bandera._

Justamente eso es lo que tienes que demostrar y no has demostrado. Tienes que probar que Aznar estaba interesado en hacer el 11-m, y a día de hoy no has demostrado nada. Dices que estaba a sueldo de no se sabe muy bien quién, pero no lo has demostrado, lo deduces a base de poner conspiraciones y más conspiraciones que no logras enlazar con el 11-m, salvo poniéndole imaginación a espuertas. Es como la magia de Harry Potter, que nunca lo agarran porque de repente hace un conjuro y sale volando. Así cualquiera. Lo mismo te pasa a ti: haces una antología de conspiraciones y metes en ella al 11-m, con lo cual, según tú, los mismos que conspiraban en los años cuarenta son los que conspiran ahora, solo que han fichado a gente nueva para el equipo, entre ellos a Aznar. Pero eso lo dices tú. Por la misma razón podrías incluir el 11-m en la bolsa o conjunto de atentados de falsa bandera de titularidad rusa, hoy los restos del KGB. Pues anda que no hicieron atentados de falsa bandera, empezando por el atentado atribuido a los chechenos y que fue la disculpa para entrar en guerra en aquel territorio. Te pones a buscar flecos y te sale que Rusia quería instigar un conflicto entre países de la OTAN para debilitarla. 

_Se da a entender que para conseguir el vuelco electoral al PP le han colocado pruebas falsas y resulta que las pruebas falsas las ha colocado el PP._

Consumo interno para la tropa pepera, y de paso buscar una explicación para todos los cabos sueltos que se quedan ahí sin explicación al tejer una teoría aprisa y corriendo, puesto que las contradicciones necesitaban una explicación, y nada mejor que atribuir esas contradicciones a una chapuza llevada a cabo por socialistas, etarras e islamistas (estos últimos movidos por Mohamed VI).

_Se dice que el 11M es un “cambio de Régimen” para que el PP no vuelva a gobernar nunca más porque para impedirlo Rubalcaba hará un atentado o cualquier cosa y resulta que ahora vuelven a gobernar por mayoría absoluta con un PSOE prácticamente barrido del mapa gracias entre otras cosas a que el candidato es Rubalcaba._

Y todo eso ya estaba previsto cuando llevaron a cabo el 11-m ¿verdad que sí? Incluso la victoria de Mariano por mayoría absoluta. Si es que está todo atado y bien atado desde hace 60 años ¿verdad?

_ Y van los del Psoe y reeligen al perdedor Rubalcaba, con lo que el mapa político (sobre todo habría que decir sociológico, porque lo otro es un cuento) queda exactamente al revés de lo que mantienen los que defienden esta teoría._

Por escasísimos votos, pero es que eso también estaba previsto, que le ganara a Chacón por la mínima, porque a los autores del 11-m les interesaba que en 2012 las elecciones a secretario general del PSOE las ganara Rubalcaba, el del 11-m. Si es que Aznar es listísimo.
_
¿Qué ha pasado? ¿Han fracasado los que hicieron el 11M contra Aznar y el PP?_

Según tú, no, claro que no. Es que son de una habilidad y una inteligencia pasmosa. Y si el año que viene hacen primarias en el PSOE y gana Chacón, eso también estaba previsto por Aznar antes del 11-m.


_PD Y vuelve la trola asturiana al día siguiente de que la saque Cascos. Unos días revolviendo y contando trolas y luego lo dejarán otra vez. Pero ya han sembrado. 8 años así. Que cruz._

Y lo que nos rondarán, morena. Mira lo de Manzano. No será que no se advirtió de que el PP iba a mover Roma con Santiago para que eso no tuviera más recorrido que el que querían. Si supieron salir al paso con el juicio-farsa del 11-m, ¿cómo no iban a salir de esta? ¿Hay quejas contra el Gobierno en las emisoras y los medios de comunicación por dar cerrojazo al asunto? ¿Y de los votantes y militantes del PP? Quia. Ni las habrá. Y el hecho de que el PP eche tierra encima del 11-m con más ahínco que el PSOE ¿prueba eso que Aznar está detrás de la autoría? Lo único que prueba es que Aznar, el PP, el PSOE, están detrás de ocultamiento, pero en ningún caso de la autoría.

Por la misma razón podrías decir que el PSOE es cómplice en la autoría del 11-m, puesto que como no investigó y Aznar es el autor, pues muy posiblemente haya implicación socialista en la autoría, puesto que los socialistas aceptaron gustosos la conspiración de Aznar. Es más: Rubalcaba es un mandado de Aznar, y este a saber de quién. Del NWO, tenga los nombre y apellidos que ese nuevo orden tenga detrás.

*Tú afirmas y luego exiges que los demás, si no dan por válida tu teoría, demuestren tu error; pero eso rompe el discurso racional, que se sostiene en que el que afirma tiene que probar. Es como si yo digo que anoche salí de paseo y en un callejón cerca de mi casa me encontré con la Virgen de Covadonga y estuve de conversación con ella; y que es muy maja y simpática, nada creída. Ahora demuéstrame tú que no es verdad lo que digo.*

Mi teoría no es más que una conjetura basada en lo que hubo antes y después del 11-m. Y no me invento ningún hecho. Si defiendo esa hipótesis (en ningún caso afirmo que tengo todas las pruebas que confirmen al 100% mi teoría) es porque me parece más verosímil que otras. Es como el inspector de policía cuando busca dar con el autor de un delito, que ha de orientarse no por pruebas concluyentes (esas las obtendrá después de los interrogatorios y demás) sino por hechos probados aunque no concluyentes, definitivos.

Tú nos hablas de mil conspiraciones a lo largo de la historia, tan es así que todo concluye en El Vaticano (creo que defiendes algo parecido a lo de Klonete / Piva). Sin embargo es que antepones un hecho a todo lo demás: que El Vaticano quiere devolver sus ovejas al redil, puesto que llevan décadas desmandadas. *Pero eso es empezar por el final, no por el principio.* Y para ello no dudas en poner uno tras otro todos los entuertos, conspiraciones y hasta crímenes en los que efectivamente El Vaticano anduvo envuelto. Pero ya te digo, podrías hacerlo también con Rusia o incluso Alemania, y no lo haces. ¿Por qué no? Pues porque empiezas por donde quieres concluir, y no por el principio, que son los hechos ocurridos, incluidos los acontecimientos políticos que vimos antes y después del 11-m. Pero como según tú, son una pantomima, pues no cuentan. Solo cuentan los que a ti te convienen y que tú valoras arbitrariamente, dando a cada acontecimiento el valor que le conviene a tu teoría. Por eso todos el choque Francia / Estados Unidos es pantomima. Seguramente que ya lo fue con De Gaulle y Nixon. Si es que no somos nada, simples juguetes de una conspiración secular.


----------



## ZetaJoy (21 Feb 2012)

Haced el favor de utilizar la opción de citar o, al menos, usad distintos colores de letra para cada interlocutor dentro de un mismo mensaje. 
Gracias.


----------



## M. Priede (21 Feb 2012)

ZetaJoy dijo:


> Haced el favor de utilizar la opción de citar o, al menos, usad distintos colores de letra para cada interlocutor dentro de un mismo mensaje.
> Gracias.



Tienes toda la razón. Mea culpa. Para mí me entiendo, pero para el que lee de nuevo es un patatal, ya que cito todo el texto frase por frase.


----------



## sisebuto (22 Feb 2012)

Priede, utiliza junto a las itálicas




el INDENT




y queda mucho mejor.


Spoiler: Mira este ejemplo...



Swing

_Priede
Vuelves a malinterpretar lo que se te dice y a liarlo todo. _​
Justamente es lo mismo que pienso de ti.
_
Estás basando tu teoría en las mentiras que contó Aznar en la Comisión para los titulares de prensa y en una serie de lugares comunes lanzados por los telediarios. O sea, opinionitis._​
Falso: Aznar con contó nada de mi teoría. ¿Cuándo apareció Francia o Estados Unidos en las palabras de Aznar?

_No. Esa es la estrambótica teoría que te has sacado para mantener como sea la mentira que da a entender Aznar en la Comisión: Que el 11M fue un atentado electoral para echarle del poder._​La estrambótica es la tuya, donde resulta que Aznar hizo el atentado para echar al PP del poder.
Y naturalmente que fue un atentado para echarle del poder, de no ser así no se habría realizado a tres días de las elecciones, salvo, claro, que lo hiciera para echarse a sí mismo, o al PP, teoría que tú defiendes.

_Y esa es la principal cortina de humo de un atentado de falsa bandera en el que Aznar y el PP aparecen como las víctimas. Como ocurre en todos los atentados de falsa bandera._​
Justamente eso es lo que tienes que demostrar y no has demostrado. Tienes que probar que Aznar estaba interesado en hacer el 11-m, y a día de hoy no has demostrado nada. Dices que estaba a sueldo de no se sabe muy bien quién, pero no lo has demostrado, lo deduces a base de poner conspiraciones y más conspiraciones que no logras enlazar con el 11-m, salvo poniéndole imaginación a espuertas. Es como la magia de Harry Potter, que nunca lo agarran porque de repente hace un conjuro y sale volando. Así cualquiera. Lo mismo te pasa a ti: haces una antología de conspiraciones y metes en ella al 11-m, con lo cual, según tú, los mismos que conspiraban en los años cuarenta son los que conspiran ahora, solo que han fichado a gente nueva para el equipo, entre ellos a Aznar. Pero eso lo dices tú. Por la misma razón podrías incluir el 11-m en la bolsa o conjunto de atentados de falsa bandera de titularidad rusa, hoy los restos del KGB. Pues anda que no hicieron atentados de falsa bandera, empezando por el atentado atribuido a los chechenos y que fue la disculpa para entrar en guerra en aquel territorio. Te pones a buscar flecos y te sale que Rusia quería instigar un conflicto entre países de la OTAN para debilitarla. 

_Se da a entender que para conseguir el vuelco electoral al PP le han colocado pruebas falsas y resulta que las pruebas falsas las ha colocado el PP._​
Consumo interno para la tropa pepera, y de paso buscar una explicación para todos los cabos sueltos que se quedan ahí sin explicación al tejer una teoría aprisa y corriendo, puesto que las contradicciones necesitaban una explicación, y nada mejor que atribuir esas contradicciones a una chapuza llevada a cabo por socialistas, etarras e islamistas (estos últimos movidos por Mohamed VI).

_Se dice que el 11M es un “cambio de Régimen” para que el PP no vuelva a gobernar nunca más porque para impedirlo Rubalcaba hará un atentado o cualquier cosa y resulta que ahora vuelven a gobernar por mayoría absoluta con un PSOE prácticamente barrido del mapa gracias entre otras cosas a que el candidato es Rubalcaba._​
Y todo eso ya estaba previsto cuando llevaron a cabo el 11-m ¿verdad que sí? Incluso la victoria de Mariano por mayoría absoluta. Si es que está todo atado y bien atado desde hace 60 años ¿verdad?

_ Y van los del Psoe y reeligen al perdedor Rubalcaba, con lo que el mapa político (sobre todo habría que decir sociológico, porque lo otro es un cuento) queda exactamente al revés de lo que mantienen los que defienden esta teoría._​Por escasísimos votos, pero es que eso también estaba previsto, que le ganara a Chacón por la mínima, porque a los autores del 11-m les interesaba que en 2012 las elecciones a secretario general del PSOE las ganara Rubalcaba, el del 11-m. Si es que Aznar es listísimo.
_
¿Qué ha pasado? ¿Han fracasado los que hicieron el 11M contra Aznar y el PP?_​
Según tú, no, claro que no. Es que son de una habilidad y una inteligencia pasmosa. Y si el año que viene hacen primarias en el PSOE y gana Chacón, eso también estaba previsto por Aznar antes del 11-m.


_PD Y vuelve la trola asturiana al día siguiente de que la saque Cascos. Unos días revolviendo y contando trolas y luego lo dejarán otra vez. Pero ya han sembrado. 8 años así. Que cruz._​
Y lo que nos rondarán, morena. Mira lo de Manzano. No será que no se advirtió de que el PP iba a mover Roma con Santiago para que eso no tuviera más recorrido que el que querían. Si supieron salir al paso con el juicio-farsa del 11-m, ¿cómo no iban a salir de esta? ¿Hay quejas contra el Gobierno en las emisoras y los medios de comunicación por dar cerrojazo al asunto? ¿Y de los votantes y militantes del PP? Quia. Ni las habrá. Y el hecho de que el PP eche tierra encima del 11-m con más ahínco que el PSOE ¿prueba eso que Aznar está detrás de la autoría? Lo único que prueba es que Aznar, el PP, el PSOE, están detrás de ocultamiento, pero en ningún caso de la autoría.

Por la misma razón podrías decir que el PSOE es cómplice en la autoría del 11-m, puesto que como no investigó y Aznar es el autor, pues muy posiblemente haya implicación socialista en la autoría, puesto que los socialistas aceptaron gustosos la conspiración de Aznar. Es más: Rubalcaba es un mandado de Aznar, y este a saber de quién. Del NWO, tenga los nombre y apellidos que ese nuevo orden tenga detrás.

*Tú afirmas y luego exiges que los demás, si no dan por válida tu teoría, demuestren tu error; pero eso rompe el discurso racional, que se sostiene en que el que afirma tiene que probar. Es como si yo digo que anoche salí de paseo y en un callejón cerca de mi casa me encontré con la Virgen de Covadonga y estuve de conversación con ella; y que es muy maja y simpática, nada creída. Ahora demuéstrame tú que no es verdad lo que digo.*

Mi teoría no es más que una conjetura basada en lo que hubo antes y después del 11-m. Y no me invento ningún hecho. Si defiendo esa hipótesis (en ningún caso afirmo que tengo todas las pruebas que confirmen al 100% mi teoría) es porque me parece más verosímil que otras. Es como el inspector de policía cuando busca dar con el autor de un delito, que ha de orientarse no por pruebas concluyentes (esas las obtendrá después de los interrogatorios y demás) sino por hechos probados aunque no concluyentes, definitivos.

Tú nos hablas de mil conspiraciones a lo largo de la historia, tan es así que todo concluye en El Vaticano (creo que defiendes algo parecido a lo de Klonete / Piva). Sin embargo es que antepones un hecho a todo lo demás: que El Vaticano quiere devolver sus ovejas al redil, puesto que llevan décadas desmandadas. *Pero eso es empezar por el final, no por el principio.* Y para ello no dudas en poner uno tras otro todos los entuertos, conspiraciones y hasta crímenes en los que efectivamente El Vaticano anduvo envuelto. Pero ya te digo, podrías hacerlo también con Rusia o incluso Alemania, y no lo haces. ¿Por qué no? Pues porque empiezas por donde quieres concluir, y no por el principio, que son los hechos ocurridos, incluidos los acontecimientos políticos que vimos antes y después del 11-m. Pero como según tú, son una pantomima, pues no cuentan. Solo cuentan los que a ti te convienen y que tú valoras arbitrariamente, dando a cada acontecimiento el valor que le conviene a tu teoría. Por eso todos el choque Francia / Estados Unidos es pantomima. Seguramente que ya lo fue con De Gaulle y Nixon. Si es que no somos nada, simples juguetes de una conspiración secular.


----------



## Disolucion (22 Feb 2012)

Joder Conspirado, la que le has liado a Priede.
Primero que si le has fusilado la teoria, que si no, (la suya esta mejor armada, tienes que reconocerlo) y luego le traes aqui a Swing, que deja al Dan Brown ese y al Daniel Estulin a la altura del betun, con su rosario, roto, de conspiraciones pretendidamente encadenadas, y obligas al hombre a contestarle con unas parrafadas enormes y super confusas (que es de lo que se trata, de confusion) que va a tener que terminar el hombre teniendo que rebatir no se que de los reptilianos; por cierto, que cuando salgan que alguien avise a un forero cuyo nombre no recuerdo ahora que entiende un mazo de ellos. Macho, no me extraña que os echasen de no se donde.
Los que se tienen que estar partiendo el culo son los amigos de los desiertos lejanos (Eric Finch, cuanto te echo de menos por aqui. A jmdp, no), aunque hay que reconocer que estos van de otro palo.
En fin, un follon, cuando todo es mas facil y se reduce a un objetivo aplazado, un cambio de tactica y unos infiltrados, uno de ellos ya muerto. Joder, y por aqui ya ha salido hasta el Vaticano.
Conspirado, la que has liado.

PD.- por cierto Swing, no sera EriK Fratini, ¿verdad?


----------



## swing (22 Feb 2012)

Disolución
Si lo que querías era no crear confusión te has lucido;-)
No. No soy Fratini ni ningún personaje público, Sherlock;-)


----------



## swing (22 Feb 2012)

Priede
Para decidir quien gana las elecciones no hace falta hacer un atentado. Basta con utilizar los medios de comunicación.
Las pruebas falsas que se han utilizado no son improvisadas. Algunas están ahí incluso desde antes del atentado. Son esos antecedentes etarras con los que han intoxicado durante años. Esa que, si les interesara, podrían volver a revolver ahora con lo que acaban de sacar de nuevo de la trama asturiana.
Si les hubieran obligado a decir que el atentado era cosa de Al Qaeda, lo habrían dicho y ahí se habría acabado el asunto, no habrían podido meter todas esas trolas sobre Eta y Al Qaeda, ni les habrían detenido al Egipcio, por ejemplo.
Que el PP iba a perder en 2004, lo sabía Aznar. La alternancia la pactó él.
Que el PP iba a ganar por mayoría absoluta en 2012 lo sabía cualquiera que sepa como funcionan las cosas porque han dado mensajes de ello incluso cuando ZP iba ganando o perdiendo por muy poco en las encuestas. En concreto, lo dejaron atado y bien atado en noviembre del 2009. Quedó claro salvo para los fans del PP temerosos de Rubalcaba y los ciegos profesionales.
El 11M tenía un objetivo- ya casi cumplido- en España y otros objetivos internacionales.
Por ejemplo en Grecia.


----------



## Disolucion (22 Feb 2012)

swing dijo:


> Priede
> 
> Por ejemplo en Grecia.



Grecia ==> Dioses del Olimpo ==> El mensaje de los dioses .Erich Von Daniken ==> extraterrestres ==> Reptilianos.

Joder, lo que yo decia, hay estan.:8:

Hala, Priede, bailala.


----------



## Marxista Fashionista (22 Feb 2012)

Perdonen, pero creo que me he perdido..

Dice Swing que acaban de sacar de nuevo la trama asturiana... ¿Cuándo? ¿Qué han sacado de nuevo?


----------



## Disolucion (22 Feb 2012)

Marxista Fashionista dijo:


> Perdonen, pero creo que me he perdido..
> 
> Dice Swing que acaban de sacar de nuevo la trama asturiana... ¿Cuándo? ¿Qué han sacado de nuevo?



Ver el enlace que pone Swing en el mensaje 337 y que hace referencia a una "noticia" del Confidencial digital. Vamos, na.


----------



## swing (22 Feb 2012)

Marxista Fashionista
No han sacado nada nuevo. Han recuperado algo viejo, como siempre. 

Disolución
De platillos volantes hablan Reagan o Krugman. Yo no.
El 11m empezó la carrera armamentística de grecia, una de las causas por las que están como están.
Otra "improvisación", claro. O tal vez alguna conspiración de Rubalcaba.


----------



## M. Priede (22 Feb 2012)

sisebuto dijo:


> Priede, utiliza junto a las itálicas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vale. Muchas gracias. 

_Pruebo en Itálica y con margen_​
Ahora no

Pues sí queda bien. Sé mecanografiar, pero la mitad de los botones de la pantalla no sé para qué sirven.

Gracias otra vez.


----------



## M. Priede (22 Feb 2012)

Disolución
_Joder Conspirado, la que le has liado a Priede.
Primero que si le has fusilado la teoria, que si no, (la suya esta mejor armada, tienes que reconocerlo) y luego le traes aqui a Swing, que deja al Dan Brown ese y al Daniel Estulin a la altura del betun, con su rosario, roto, de conspiraciones pretendidamente encadenadas, y obligas al hombre a contestarle con unas parrafadas enormes y super confusas (que es de lo que se trata, de confusion)​_Le recomiendo que lea el Marca, o el Sport, ahí está todo claro.
_que va a tener que terminar el hombre teniendo que rebatir no se que de los reptilianos; por cierto, que cuando salgan que alguien avise a un forero cuyo nombre no recuerdo ahora que entiende un mazo de ellos. Macho, no me extraña que os echasen de no se donde._​Usted por el contrario lo tiene fácil: con no entrar aquí ya está solucionado. Sin embargo tiene que venir a decirnos quién es, aunque sus pareceres y opiniones a los nos importen un rábano. Tampoco es que lo suyo me disguste, que esto es como la calle o el bar y ahí, afortunadamente, _hay gente pa to_, aunque espero que la próxima vez aporte algo más que ahora, que solo se ha molestado en decirnos que su opinión no es discutible. Y es verdad, tienen razón, en definitiva no es más que una opinión. Por eso le aconsejo que lea el Marca, que seguro que ni se aburre ni se despista, porque ahí se entiende todo. 
_Los que se tienen que estar partiendo el culo son los amigos de los desiertos lejanos (Eric Finch, cuanto te echo de menos por aqui. A jmdp, no), aunque hay que reconocer que estos van de otro palo.​_Pues ya está: llámelos y queden para verse. Es lo mejor que puede hacer, en lugar de venir aquí a aguantar a _conspiranoicos_, encima aburridos que somos, ¿no?
_En fin, un follon, cuando todo es mas facil y se reduce a un objetivo aplazado, un cambio de tactica y unos infiltrados, uno de ellos ya muerto.​_¿Y lo deja así, en una simple afirmación? Hombre, en lugar de despreciarnos explíquenos su versión del 11-m, no sea tan cicatero.
_Joder, y por aqui ya ha salido hasta el Vaticano.
Conspirado, la que has liado.
PD.- por cierto Swing, no sera EriK Fratini, ¿verdad?​_Pues espérese a que venga Klonete (Piva), o Zetano (Perasalo), y sus excelentes enlaces a las noticias diarias. Ojalá vengan los dos, que entonces sí que se animará esto, y eso que no coincido con ninguno, pero lejos están de ser dos pringados; y que te rebata gente informada siempre es bueno, que solo los tontos pretenden saberlo todo. Y no digamos el perdicero Lawrence de Babia, que es el portavoz paraoficial de Génova 13, rue del Percebe (no, este mejor que no venga: aquí le diríamos de todo, y al hombre acabé cogiéndole cariño. Y lo hice justo cuando Federico, que nunca le había dicho nada, confesó que estaba hasta las narices de él. Qué disgusto debió de llevarse el pobre Lawrenzo).


----------



## belga197 (22 Feb 2012)

Marxista Fashionista dijo:


> Perdonen, pero creo que me he perdido..
> 
> Dice Swing que acaban de sacar de nuevo la trama asturiana... ¿Cuándo? ¿Qué han sacado de nuevo?



Paco Cascos lo ha recordado refiriéndose a la nueva candidata del PP en Asturias, Cherines Fernández, antigua delegada del gobierno en la época en la que detuvieron a Toro y Trashorras. Por supuesto recordaba que él siempre la defendió.


----------



## belga197 (22 Feb 2012)

Esta es la noticia. Ya ni en el ABC saben escribir.

El dardo envenenado de Cascos: recuerda a «Cherines» que su partido la vinculó con el 11-M - ABC.es

Y la cosa viene de aquí.

3 días de marzo: La policía informó en 2001 al Gobierno del decomiso de Goma 2 en Asturias

Y tal y tal.


----------



## acedece1 (23 Feb 2012)

Buenas gente, en LD me banearon entre otras cosas pr colgar una afoto de leopoldito rodés y rockefeller. Creo que la familia leopoldita tiene un apellido nuevo tras el 11-m: ya hay un rodes rothilberger.



Otra cosa, vi una entrevista por youtube de zaplana diciendo que hay un SISTEMA y que tiene que respetarse. Yo lo interpreto que algo hacía España que se estaba saliendo de lo "normal". Para mi está relcionado con este hilo de pedromar. Si lo encontrara os pondría el enlace del video.




Por otra parte, creo que los bancos centrales de España y Reino Unido no estaban del todo "controlados". Por eso creo que parte de la movida de la afoto de las azores va por ahí. Blair y Ansar apoyan la "¿guerra? de Irak" y les metemos unos zabombazos por la guerra de Irak y tal. Aquí me imagino que aquí mezclaron a etarras y moritos para polarizar a la sociedad.


saludos


----------



## Tarúguez (23 Feb 2012)

Hola _hhtt_, y a Belga

Abrazacos y a nono...


----------



## Tarúguez (23 Feb 2012)

M. Priede dijo:


> Disolución
> _Los que se tienen que estar partiendo el culo son los amigos de los desiertos lejanos (Eric Finch, cuanto te echo de menos por aqui. A jmdp, no), aunque hay que reconocer que estos van de otro palo.​Pues ya está: llámelos y queden para verse. Es lo mejor que puede hacer, en lugar de venir aquí a aguantar a conspiranoicos, encima aburridos que somos, ¿no?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tarúguez (23 Feb 2012)

_La JUEZ Belén ******* ha decidido no admitir a trámite la querella por falso testimonio interpuesta por Jamal Zougam contra las dos testigos protegidas rumanas que le identificaron en uno de los trenes del 11-M. La juez, que apuntaba en un escrito fechado en enero que en los hechos denunciados había «una posible existencia de delitos», alega ahora en su auto que no se ha podido probar la existencia de dolo en las declaraciones de las testigos y argumenta que no puede «impugnar la valoración de la prueba» que realizó la Audiencia Nacional en el juicio. Respecto a lo primero, no se ha podido probar el dolo porque la juez no ha querido investigar la posibilidad de que ambas faltaran a la verdad a cambio de obtener un beneficio económico. Si, como sostiene la magistrada, no se puede cuestionar un testimonio dado por bueno aunque aparezcan nuevos elementos que demuestren su falsedad, lo que hay que hacer es quitar del Código Penal el artículo 458. Cabe esperar que la Audiencia de Madrid revoque esta kafkiana inadmisión_

e-pesimo Auxiliar 1


Chissss, ¡¡¡a callar!!!


----------



## swing (23 Feb 2012)

Belga
Efectivamernte. Sale Cascos undíacon eso y al día siguiente nos meten la "noticia" del Confidencial de nuevo con esa trama falsa trama asturiana.
Que no quiere decir que haya nada nuevo, Marxista Fashionista;-)
Y,efectivamente, el artículo de JAR lleva implícito todas esas trola que nos contaron sobre Eta y Toro en la cárcel de Villabona.
Hay que ver como centra el balón JAR, -alias Don Tal y Tal- el día 28 de noviembre de 2004 para que Aznar remate con ellas en la Comisión el día siguiente, 29-11-2004.
Y eso que escribe en El País y en Tres días de marzo;-)
A veces las cosas no son lo que parecen. 
Y en las cosas de los cloaqueros siempre son lo contrario de lo que parecen.


----------



## swing (23 Feb 2012)

Hola, Eisi disi


----------



## acedece1 (23 Feb 2012)

Hola swing.

¿Creeis que lo de Iran-Isrel v en serio o es otro camelo más? Lo último que sé es que Usa.Israel preparan un ataque para este verano.

Lanzar bombas atómicas ya las han lanzado. Yo ya no sé que pensar.


saludos


----------



## M. Priede (23 Feb 2012)

Tarúguez dijo:


> M. Priede dijo:
> 
> 
> > Disolución
> ...


----------



## SARC_borrado (23 Feb 2012)

Priede,

Mi enhorabuena por este hilo que iniciaste, más de *veinte mil visitas *y subiendo, y también gracias a todos los que aportan.


Por lo menos que vean que no olvidamos ni olvidaremos.


----------



## M. Priede (23 Feb 2012)

Tarúguez dijo:


> _La JUEZ Belén ******* ha decidido no admitir a trámite la querella por falso testimonio interpuesta por Jamal Zougam contra las dos testigos protegidas rumanas que le identificaron en uno de los trenes del 11-M. La juez, que apuntaba en un escrito fechado en enero que en los hechos denunciados había «una posible existencia de delitos», alega ahora en su auto que no se ha podido probar la existencia de dolo en las declaraciones de las testigos y argumenta que no puede «impugnar la valoración de la prueba» que realizó la Audiencia Nacional en el juicio. Respecto a lo primero, no se ha podido probar el dolo porque la juez no ha querido investigar la posibilidad de que ambas faltaran a la verdad a cambio de obtener un beneficio económico. Si, como sostiene la magistrada, no se puede cuestionar un testimonio dado por bueno aunque aparezcan nuevos elementos que demuestren su falsedad, lo que hay que hacer es quitar del Código Penal el artículo 458. Cabe esperar que la Audiencia de Madrid revoque esta kafkiana inadmisión_
> 
> e-pesimo Auxiliar 1
> 
> ...



Si hay algo difícil de perdonar a Luis del Pino son las descalificaciones a "los conspiranoicos del 11-s" (en Nueva York se hizo todo con mucho más descaro que en Madrid) y cuando entrevistó a los abogados de Zougam y dijo que él, Luis del Pino, sufría por las víctimas, pero menos por Zougam, que no eran equiparables. Podían meterlo en la cárcel, a ver qué nos contaba. (Ahora no he dado con la entrevista que les hizo en Esradio).

A mí me da mucha pena y mucha rabia de lo que les ha hecho a Zougam y Trashorras; este lo enchironaron por ser esquizofrénico, ya que su exmujer y su excuñado estaban tan pringados como él, pero Suárez Trashorras, al estar p´allá, nadie le creerá, diga lo que diga. *Suárez Trashorras es nuestro Oswald*

Y no hablemos de Zougam, que tenía todas las pruebas a su favor, y como probablemente no era ni confidente pues no tiene agarraderas, puesto que la policía ha de proteger a los suyos. Seguro que Zouhier sale de la cárcel con un montón de pasta. Contra Zougam no hay ni una sola prueba. Ni una, ni de tráfico de explosivos ni de hachís ni de nada de nada.

A los muertos no se les puede resucitar, y los heridos y mutilados saben con exactitud la causa de su mal, aunque no quiénes son los autores; pero los inocentes que están en la cárcel cumpliendo condenas terribles por delitos que no metieron, eso, a don Luis, no le preocupa tanto.

Sin comentarios.


----------



## M. Priede (23 Feb 2012)

swing dijo:


> Belga
> Efectivamernte. Sale Cascos undíacon eso y al día siguiente nos meten la "noticia" del Confidencial de nuevo con esa trama falsa trama asturiana.
> Que no quiere decir que haya nada nuevo, Marxista Fashionista;-)
> Y,efectivamente, el artículo de JAR lleva implícito todas esas trola que nos contaron sobre Eta y Toro en la cárcel de Villabona.
> ...



Lo vergonzoso es la casta periodística, que no haya ni uno que se atreva a preguntarle a Álvarez Cascos qué hizo con los vagones del atentado. Él era el ministro de Fomento, así que es él quien tendría que dar explicaciones. Pero como tenemos el periodismo que tenemos, pues así nos va. Ocho años de la masacre y cada día que pasa echan más tierra encima


----------



## Fermintx (23 Feb 2012)

Tengo un vago recuerdo de que en los foros de LDP y FJL, son mayoria los que cuestionan la version oficial del 11M, pero aceptan a pies juntillas la del 11S, quizas este equivocado.
Tambien me resulta curioso, como en el 2º de esos foros, que hacia dias que no ojeaba, se sigue tratando lo de siempre, y no veo comentarios eliminados. 
¿Quizas ya estan fuera quienes querian?.


----------



## M. Priede (23 Feb 2012)

SARC dijo:


> Priede,
> 
> Mi enhorabuena por este hilo que iniciaste, más de *veinte mil visitas *y subiendo, y también gracias a todos los que aportan.
> 
> ...



Gracias. Por algo quería yo traerlos de Ca´n Federico. No coincido con las teorías de muchos de ellos, pero desde luego son gente muy informada, que es lo importante. 

Y como es verdad eso de que "desde el 11-m todo es 11-m", pues lo importante es que los lectores tomen de aquí y de allá y vean sobre todo cómo nos engañan, los de derecha y los de izquierda, los jueces, fiscales, policías y periodistas. Estos, los periodistas, no tienen perdón, porque si bien te juegas la vida haciendo un titular 'indebido' tampoco tienen por qué sumarse al coro de los intoxicadores, tal y como hacen todos. En LD no se suman a la intoxicación sobre el 11-m; pero lo compensan difundiendo toda la basura de la información internacional, que da vergüenza ajena pensar en lo que hicieron con lo de Libia y ahora con lo de Siria; y lo que viene de Irán y luego Pakistán. Y el 11-s y Ben Laden y demás. Aunque no coincidiera con ellos, sobre todo con FJL, les admiraba, pero esa admiración se ha ido diluyendo, no hasta desaparecer, pero ni punto de comparación con la que antes tenía.

La ideología les da una plantilla para reflexionar y fuera de ella andan perdidos. Es increíble los daños que provocan las ideologías, y curiosamente más dañinas con la gente inteligente y honesta que con la común y corriente. Mucho más.


----------



## SARC_borrado (23 Feb 2012)

M. Priede dijo:


> Gracias. Por algo quería yo traerlos de Ca´n Federico. No coincido con las teorías de muchos de ellos, pero desde luego son gente muy informada, que es lo importante.
> 
> Y como es verdad eso de que "desde el 11-m todo es 11-m", pues lo importante es que los lectores tomen de aquí y de allá y vean sobre todo cómo nos engañan, los de derecha y los de izquierda,* los jueces*, fiscales, policías y periodistas. Estos, los periodistas, no tienen perdón, porque si bien te juegas la vida haciendo un titular 'indebido' tampoco tienen por qué sumarse al coro de los intoxicadores, tal y como hacen todos. En LD no se suman a la intoxicación sobre el 11-m; pero lo compensan difundiendo toda la basura de la información internacional, que da vergüenza ajena pensar en lo que hicieron con lo de Libia y ahora con lo de Siria; y lo que viene de Irán y luego Pakistán. Y el 11-s y Ben Laden y demás. Aunque no coincidiera con ellos, sobre todo con FJL, les admiraba, pero esa admiración se ha ido diluyendo, no hasta desaparecer, pero ni punto de comparación con la que antes tenía.
> 
> La ideología les da una plantilla para reflexionar y fuera de ella andan perdidos. Es increíble los daños que provocan las ideologías, y curiosamente más dañinas con la gente inteligente y honesta que con la común y corriente. Mucho más.





A veces me pregunto como jueces como *Juan del Olmo *o el *Bermudez *pueden vivir con ello.

Yo es que no podría ni dormir tranquilo.


----------



## Nut (23 Feb 2012)

Pueden por que son hombres sin moral sin ética.Son bestias.

Son la demostración de que el mal existe y esta aquí.

Los cristianos le decimos el infierno.


----------



## M. Priede (23 Feb 2012)

SARC dijo:


> A veces me pregunto como jueces como *Juan del Olmo *o el *Bermudez *pueden vivir con ello.
> 
> Yo es que no podría ni dormir tranquilo.



Y todos los demás. Fijaos en el homenaje de nuestra casta política a Sarkozy, que se negó a fotografiarse con ellos. 

Recuerdan a Fernando VII y Carlos IV peleándose por ver quién de ellos era recibido por Napoleón, al que querían felicitar por sus victorias en España.

Hace doscientos años que nuestra casta política era así, como la de ahora.


----------



## Tarúguez (25 Feb 2012)

_lat_


15 de julio de 2007

*LOS TESTIGOS / TENIENTE 'VICTOR' 

Mentiras con tricornio 

Por VICTORIA PREGO*

«Sí, lo olvidé». El juez Bermúdez no daba crédito y los demás tampoco. El ya teniente de la Guardia Civil que había recibido durante años los soplos del confidente Zouhier se había «olvidado» de contar a la Comisión del Congreso, y también al juez instructor, que él sabía desde 2003 que los asturianos Toro y Trashorras andaban poniendo a la venta nada menos que 150 kilos de explosivos.

No se olvidó, en cambio, de llamar a la Comandancia de Oviedo para pedir a un compañero suyo que destruyera la nota en la que se hablaba de esos 150 kilos. Que lo que el teniente de la Guardia Civil estaba contando en el juicio era una trola descomunal lo veía hasta el más tonto. Lo mismo que era evidente que su único interés, y el de la Fiscalía, estaba en contarnos que las informaciones de Zouhier sobre ese asunto, y también sobre El Chino, en realidad habían sido muy pocas y muy insuficientes. Hasta que pudimos oír en la sala la conversación telefónica en la que Zouhier le da a Víctor una información absolutamente exhaustiva sobre el terrorista que habría bastado y sobrado para detenerle. Pero no se le detuvo. Y fue entonces cuando casi todos los presentes sentimos el bochorno de ver cómo un miembro de la Benemérita se comportaba como un vulgar chorizo con la complacencia y el aplauso de sus superiores, de la Fiscalía y de los demás defensores de la inmaculada versión oficial.

peones-negros.com &bull; Ver Tema - Juicio del 11-M: Resumen de Victoria Prego


----------



## M. Priede (25 Feb 2012)

Fermintx dijo:


> Tengo un vago recuerdo de que en los foros de LDP y FJL, son mayoria los que cuestionan la version oficial del 11M, pero aceptan a pies juntillas la del 11S, quizas este equivocado.
> Tambien me resulta curioso, como en el 2º de esos foros, que hacia dias que no ojeaba, se sigue tratando lo de siempre, y no veo comentarios eliminados.
> ¿Quizas ya estan fuera quienes querian?.



En toda la derecha, en general, es así. Cuando yo era de izquierda (y lo fui hasta que cayó el Muro) pensaba que la gente de derecha era necia y prepotente. Cuando dejé de ser de izquierda (en realidad la izquierda dejó de ser izquierda para convertirse en una excursión de doctrinarios progres, donde cualquier ideología alternativa tiene asiento) tendí a pensar que la derecha tenía más razón que la izquierda y que era más honesta intelectualmente. Grave error; *aquí cada cual piensa según le conviene y le dicta su credo ideológico*, y teniendo en cuenta la devoción súcuba de la derecha española por los Estados Unidos (ya empezó en vida de Franco) te das cuenta de que con esta gente hay asuntos que son inabordables. O les dices que detrás del 11-m está Rubalcaba, el moro o la ETA (o todos ellos) o inmediatamente te empiezan a mirar como si fueras un enfermo mental. Pío Moa me baneó dos veces, una del blog que tenía en LD y la última (a petición mía, después de --tal cual-- mandarle a tomar por el culo, y dos veces) en La Gaceta, porque saqué el asunto del 11-s y la perrera de pedantes y necios que él cobija en sus blogs empezó a ningunearme hablando de "los hombrecitos verdes de Utah" y de los extraterrestres. Me puse a tono con ellos y empezó a hacer lo mismo que otras veces: a borrarme comentarios y a dejar los de su perrera.

En la derecha hay sectores mucho más inamovibles que en la izquierda. Otra cosa es que sean menos violentos a la hora de actuar o ejercer la crítica; pero en cuanto a necedad no están ni un milímetro por debajo de los peronistas. Y digo 'peronistas' porque en España no hay socialistas desde hace décadas; hay otra cosa, mezcla de populismo, idiotez y sectarismo. Y además odio a la nación española, lo cual los lleva a aliarse con los separatistas. Esto último se debe a que la izquierda española, a diferencia de otras naciones, jamás produjo otra cosa más que agit-prop, la prueba es que no ha dado ni un solo teórico en el campo ideológico.

La derecha, por contra, y desde el siglo XIX, ha dado muchos pensadores, reaccionarios y liberales; no de gran altura, pero ahí están desde Donoso Cortés a Fernández de la Mora pasando por Ortega, Madariaga, etc. En la izquierda no hay nada, solo Sacristán --y muy menguado-- o el carnicero de Paracuellos, para el cual toda verdad se somete a las necesidades del Partido, así que si hoy toca decir que está a favor de las bases americanas, lo dirá; y así lo hizo nada más legalizarse el PCE y cuando propuso el eurocomunismo como alternativa, que no era ninguna teoría, solo un pastiche de acomodo oportunista a la realidad del momento, que en cuanto dio la vuelta la situación, lo desterró. Y ahí lo tenemos a él, sí, a él, exigiendo que se procese a los cuatro franquistas que quedan vivos. Y si hay que decir que nuestros aliados son los movimientos islamistas, lo dirá, como así lo dijo hace solo unos años. Y eso es lo que ha dado de sí esta izquierda cazcarriosa que tenemos, que encima presume de culta, y esta derecha lacaya de Estados Unidos y preocupada tan solo por si les van a subir o bajar los impuestos.


----------



## acedece1 (25 Feb 2012)

Hola Pedromar, dices:


"y teniendo en cuenta la devoción súcuba de la derecha española por los Estados Unidos (ya empezó en vida de Franco) te das cuenta de que con esta gente hay asuntos que son inabordables."



Yo esa época no la viví y no puedo opinar pero mi impresión es que durante el franqusmo la mayoría de la gente en España era anti Usa y anticapitalista y anticomunista.

Si tú o alguien podría explicarme algo ás sobr como se percibía a Usa durante el franquismo estaría agradecido.



saludos


----------



## M. Priede (25 Feb 2012)

acedece1 dijo:


> Hola Pedromar, dices:
> 
> 
> "y teniendo en cuenta la devoción súcuba de la derecha española por los Estados Unidos (ya empezó en vida de Franco) te das cuenta de que con esta gente hay asuntos que son inabordables."
> ...



Eso fue hasta que le dimos a Eisenhower todo lo que pidió. Incluso el utilizar las bases como arsenal de armas nucleares, y ahí está lo de Palomares que lo atestigua. A partir de entonces los Estados Unidos eran los que combatían el comunismo y además los que respaldaban al Régimen franquista. De esto suele olvidarse Pío Moa y otros, que culpan a los actuales dirigentes de entregar la soberanía española (curiosamente empezó a hablar de ello cuando yo empecé a sacar el asunto de la expansión de Gran Bretaña en Gibraltar y de la renuncia de España a mantener la presencia en el Estrecho, probablemente como un cambalache más de los acuerdos del 11-m y un agradecimiento del PSOE). 

Pero la sumisión a Estados Unidos empezó con Franco, y bastante antes de su muerte. Otra cosa es que España todavía mantuviese entonces un amplio margen de maniobra que después fue perdiendo. Como ejemplo sirva la negativa del Régimen a romper relaciones con Cuba a pesar de las presiones que sufrió. No hablemos del Sahara y la relación con Marruecos.


----------



## MELVILLE (25 Feb 2012)

Hola MPriede y compañía:

Os leía en el blog de Federico y como, por desgracia, ya no escribís allí, me he tenido que abrir una cuenta en la Burbuja para poder leeros y comentaros alguna cosilla. Es una lástima que os hayáis tenido que 'exiliar' pero al menos podéis seguir escribiendo sobre el 11-M y demás, que es de lo que se trata.

Es un placer leeros, aunque a veces no comparta vuestro punto de vista, como es natural. En esencia, coincidimos en la necesidad de reclamar que se siga investigando y en hipotizar sobre quién ideó el 11-M y con qué fines se cometió la masacre.

Saludos y enhorabuena por vuestro trabajo


----------



## belga197 (26 Feb 2012)

Periodismo de anticipación.

Jesús Cacho. 26/12/2004.

*El juez Bermúdez y la Justicia a la carta de los poderosos*



> Se llama Javier Gómez Bermúdez, y la historia de su fulgurante éxito en la carrera judicial comenzó un día de octubre de 2002 en que a su colega Ruth Alonso, juez de Vigilancia Penitenciaria de Bilbao, se le ocurrió conceder la libertad condicional a dos presos de ETA. Aquella decisión provocó la ira de un Aznar en santa cruzada contra el terrorismo y sus cómplices, que de inmediato decidió la creación de un Juzgado Central de Vigilancia Penitenciaria (JCVP) en la Audiencia Nacional, para centralizar las decisiones judiciales a adoptar en el campo penitenciario sobre los presos de la banda.
> 
> Quedaba un escollo: encontrar un juez de Vigilancia Penitenciaria que se ajustase como un guante a la nueva doctrina Aznar, capaz de plegarse a la Razón de Estado. Lo encontraron. *Procedía de Almería y le convenía refugiarse en el anonimato de una gran ciudad*. Ocurrió que el candidato aprendió pronto la importancia de la protección política para hacer carrera. Pidió y obtuvo el Juzgado Central de Menores (JCM), *intensificó sus contactos en el seno de la conservadora APM y se situó en la derecha más radical*. Su pensamiento político no tardó en llegar a oídos del entonces Ministro del Interior, Acebes, y de un sujeto de singular perfil: Ignacio Astarloa, entonces secretario de Estado de Seguridad.El director general de Instituciones Penitenciarias, Yuste, hizo la selección, Astarloa la certificó y Acebes la santificó. Bermúdez, entonces juez de Menores, *aceptó de buen grado la doctrina según la cual el nuevo Juzgado era un mero apéndice de Interior*. Para hacer efectivo su nombramiento, el CGPJ tuvo que superar un obstáculo: los órganos judiciales se cubren por concurso. ¿Cómo evitar que al puesto se encaramara alguien no perteneciente a la cofradía? Adscribiendo las funciones del nuevo JVP al Juzgado de Menores.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tarúguez (26 Feb 2012)

¡¡Vaya vaya!!

Pues no decían que como lo había condecorado Rubalcaba...

...era de su cuerda.


Buen artículo de Cacho para que abran los ojos muchos.

Aunque sabido es que obtuvo el puesto de la Sala de lo Penal, frente a tres recusaciones de los miembros progres del CGPJ, todas anuladas.

_Caminito de Jerez_ y tal.


----------



## MELVILLE (26 Feb 2012)

Tarúguez dijo:


> ¡¡Vaya vaya!!
> 
> Pues no decían que como lo había condecorado Rubalcaba...
> 
> ...



Tarúguez!!! 

Tienes razón pero aquí caminito de Jerez solo van los pobres diablos. Verás como Iñaki Mangarín o el Juez Calzón no pisan el trullo.

Un abrazo fuerte, Tarúguez


----------



## belga197 (26 Feb 2012)

Tarúguez dijo:


> ¡¡Vaya vaya!!
> 
> Pues no decían que como lo había condecorado Rubalcaba...
> 
> ...era de su cuerda.



Se supone que con la condecoración cambió de cuerda. Claro que bien pensado a Grande Marlaska también le condecoró Rubalcaba, así que....

De todas formas hay que fijarse en los cambios de cromos. A Bermúdez le nombra la mayoría conservadora del CGPJ, pero no tenían mayoría suficiente (se necesitan 11 votos) por lo que tuvieron que repetir la votación cuatro veces hasta que salieron los 11. ¿Quién prestó los votos al final? Tuvo que ser alguien del sector progesista o nacionalista (esto más difícil). Ahora bien, no demasiado tiempo después fue la mayoría conservadora la que prestó votos para que Margarita Robles fuese al Supremo. La misma Margarita Robles que ahora está en el CGPJ. Y curiosamente ahora la mayoría conservadora ha apoyado a Marlaska en vez de a Bermúdez, pero ha necesitado un par de votos progresistas para salir. ¿Quién los habrá prestado?

En cambio el núcleo duro progresista apoyaba a Bermúdez, encabezado por el amigo de Garzón, Benítez. ¿Y a quién arrebató Bermúdez la Sala de lo Penal? Pues al mismísimo Garzón. Ay, la política....


----------



## MELVILLE (27 Feb 2012)

*Artículo de un amigo sobre Aznar, ZP, el Rey y... el 11-M

[Es un extracto, pero no tiene desperdicio; a ver qué opináis al respecto]*

La revista El Siglo de Europa refleja el pensamiento político de Zapatero o viceversa, el pensamiento político zapateril queda plasmado en dicha revista. Es muy recomendable la lectura de estas revistas durante la época zapateril. Se pueden hacer varias lecturas de estos artículos.

Primeramente podemos decir que el PSOE es fervientemente monárquico, modalidad juancarlista, donde no se duda en ningún momento en ensalzar la figura de JC como victima de Aznar. La figura del Rey queda potenciada sólo en relación a la figura de Aznar. El primero es victima del segundo, dicho con total claridad. Aznar ningunea al Rey el cual vive continuamente desasosegado, disgustado, preocupado. 

El Rey “llora” al PSOE de Zapatero, y este remarca la desfachatez de Aznar que es presentado como un ser indigno de estar al mando de la nación. Todo parece un agitprop de lo que tiene que venir, pero este agitprop se lleva a alto nivel, no trasciende a nivel de calle de forma sensible. 

El juego es bastante sucio porque es un juego de poder. A nivel de calle sólo es visible el agitprop del Prestige que tiene lugar a finales de 2002 y que fue extensamente y profundamente manipulado por el partido socialista y sus compinches de diversos pelajes. Luego vendría el “no a la guerra” como otra expresión visible a nivel popular del agitprop.

El poder de JC se refleja, por ejemplo, en la formación del primer gobierno de Aznar en 1996, que le presenta a JC donde figuraba Arias Salgado como Ministro de Defensa y al salir de la presentación al Rey de dicho gobierno, Aznar sale con un Ministro de Defensa distinto al propuesto, recayendo la gracia real sobre Eduardo Serra, que había ocupado diversos cargos de alto nivel con Felipe González. El Rey había cambiado el Ministro de Defensa y por tanto al responsable del CNI. Por lo visto esta parcela la controla directamente JC, si puede. 

Pero en las elecciones del 2000 ya no puede, puesto que Aznar tiene mayoría absoluta. No necesita congraciarse, y nombra Ministro de Defensa a Trillo. Las relaciones JC-Aznar son muy malas tal como se refleja en la revista, y Zapatero sabe aprovecharse tal como se refleja en los artículos promonarquicos de la misma. 

Por otro lado *a finales de 2001 es nombrado director del CESID (CNI) Jorge Dezcallar, hombre de pensamiento socialdemócrata como después se supo, el cual había sido anteriormente embajador en Marruecos. Asimismo después del 11M fue ascendido de forma más que meteórica. Incluso en algún momento se dijo que lo iban a nombrar jefe de la casa Real, aunque no prosperó*. ¿Será demasiado descarado y llamaría demasiado la atención?

Aznar anuncia al final de la segunda legislatura que ya no se vuelve a presentar. Si hubo presiones regias es algo que lo debe decir él, pero parece evidente sobre todo a la vista de los relatos de la revista El Siglo. *Por otro lado aunque dice que se va, en mi opinión alguien debió decidir que debía irse con deshonrra, con tensión, para que no vuelva. Y para eso servirá el 11M. No hay otra explicación racional, porque Aznar por su edad y por méritos podría volver a presentarse en elecciones posteriores y algunos deseaban que no volviese a la política activa*.

Estos hechos, como digo, impiden la vuelta a la política de Aznar, porque con 198 cadáveres sobre sus espaldas hace casi imposible su retorno. Al mismo tiempo queda claro entre la clase dirigente quien manda aquí. *Así como el 23F sirvió para consolidar la monarquía a nivel popular, el 11M sirvió de forma ejemplarizante para exponer entre los mandamases de España donde reside el poder, el máximo poder sin duda*.

Aznar se la tuvo que envainar y montar la trama que todos conocemos porque si destapaba la realidad de los hechos, nadie hubiese podido pronosticar hacia donde hubiese derivado la convivencia en España.
Evidentemente el planificador de los hechos tuvo una visión magistral de cómo conducir el atentado. 

*El “muerto” tuvo que cavar su propia tumba. Esto explica la cara de amargado que desde entonces pasea Aznar, que contrasta con la cara risueña que tenía antes del 11M*.

Esto también explica que a ninguno de los dos partidos mayoritarios les interese remover estas aguas, más que turbulentas.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (27 Feb 2012)

MELVILLE dijo:


> Esto explica la cara de amargado que desde entonces pasea Aznar, que contrasta con la cara risueña que tenía antes del 11M.




Mira que llevo años riendome con los "meseocurren" de la peonada, pero es que esto es tremendo. ::::::


----------



## MELVILLE (27 Feb 2012)

SanStalin dijo:


> Mira que llevo años riendome con los "meseocurren" de la peonada, pero es que esto es tremendo. ::::::



Este tipo de foros, por suerte o por desgracia, están llenos de 'meseocurren', 'meseocurreces' y 'mesocurrentes' de salón.

Es sano reír, siempre que se ría de algo sano. Sobre el 11-M no veo nada de lo que reír, pero en fin...

Que te aproveche la risa.


----------



## swing (27 Feb 2012)

Melville
Ese artículo es muy tendencioso y contradicitorio.
A Dezcallar le nombra Aznar embajador en Marruecos, le nombra jefe del CNI y es un hombre del rey. 
¿Socialdemócrata cómo hemos sabido después? 
Será por la vía del Vaticano a donde va a parar después del 11M , por la vía de Bus que le acepta como embajador y por la vía de la orden de Malta a la que pertenece. 
Dezcallar dice exactamente lo mismo que Aznar en la Comisión y , con todas las trolas que aparecen en los medios del 11 al 14M sin que ninguna haya sido desmentida (todo lo que aparece es mentira), llama a la SER para desmentir la noticia de que el CNI apostaba por Al Qaeda desde el principio.
Es el típico artículo de intoxicaciones peperas. Pero tiene un comentario curioso.


<i><b>Aznar se la tuvo que envainar y montar la trama que todos conocemos porque si destapaba la realidad de los hechos,</b> nadie hubiese podido pronosticar hacia donde hubiese derivado la convivencia en España.
Evidentemente el planificador de los hechos tuvo una visión magistral de cómo conducir el atentado. 

El “muerto” tuvo que cavar su propia tumba. Esto explica la cara de amargado que desde entonces pasea Aznar, que contrasta con la cara risueña que tenía antes del 11M.</i>


No me digas que esa trama fue una improvisación genial de Aznar. Pues no parecía tan imaginativo el chico. Maquiavélico sí. Pero no me parece que tenga esos reflejos.



Taruguez
No está mal el artículo de la Prego. Pero eso de Victor y la nota de la UCO es un montaje.
Un montaje para meter una trama que implica a Hernando por parte de Rafá.
Tiene que ver con lo que nos cuenta Belga de los jueces, los cambisde romos y la aparición, desaparición, prescripción o lo que les de la gana con respecto a un caso. 


En diciembre de 2003 galindo deniega el tercer grado para Galindo.




<i>El juez de vigilancia deniega el tercer grado al ex general Rodríguez Galindo y a cerca de 70 etarras</i>



http://www.elmundo.es/papel/2003/12/20/espana/1548...


Pero al día siguiente de la detención de Rafá y Trash, Bermúdez cambia de opinión.





<i>18-3-2004

El juez abre la vía para que se aplique el tercer grado al ex general Rodríguez Galindo Le aplica la nueva Ley Penitenciaria, que permite decidir al próximo ministro socialista de Interior</i>


http://www.elmundo.es/papel/2004/03/19/espana/1608...




A su vez se rechaza la querella contra la juez que fue utilizada para que Bermúdez llegara a donde ha llegado.



<i>Rechazada la querella contra la juez Ruth Alonso</i>


http://www.elmundo.es/papel/2004/03/19/espana/1608...



Es Galindo quien proporciona una trama que llevará, en julio de 2009, hasta el encargado de acusarle por el Informe Navajas: Castañeda.



Hasta mayo de 2004 no meten la supuesta conversación de Rafá con Victor, que es tan falsa como la de Elosúa. Estamos en plena campaña de las europeas.



<i>El 16-M Zouhier seguía informando a la UCO según una grabación policial Un agente que estaba investigando un asunto de tráfico de drogas captó por casualidad una conversación telefónica del confidente y mediador del 11-M con un oficial de la Guardia Civil en la que le informaba de que había visto explosivos y detonadores en el domicilio de 'El Chino'</i>




A Rafá le han ofrecido la coartada del yo avisé. Pero aun no hay nota de la UCO. Esa llegará después de que Hernando diga que no traga en la Comisión. La nota y la renota de la UCO la colocan al final el 27 de febrero y el 3 de marzo del 2003. Pero mientras están creando la trola el aviso había sido en mayo.




<i>Pero la colaboración entre Rafá y sus jefes era total desde hacía tiempo. Tal como informó EL MUNDO, Rafá reveló a la Guardia Civil, en mayo de 2003, que un asturiano le había ofrecido dinamita.

Tras esa confidencia, Zouhier recibió la orden por parte de la Guardia Civil de introducirse entre los traficantes de explosivos.Rafá, con la ayuda económica de Víctor y Rafa, viajó hasta Asturias y allí se reunió con Antonio Castro Toro, el cuñado de Emilio Suárez Trashorras. Este último fue quien, finalmente -y a cambio de 25 kilos de hachís y 6.000 euros-, facilitó los explosivos al comando terroristas islamistas que atentó en los trenes de la muerte.</i>




También meten otra historia que más adelante reconvierten para el supuesto viaje del Chino.



<i>Durante el viaje de Rafá a Asturias, en mayo de 2003, surgieron varios imprevistos. El marroquí alquiló un vehículo Nissan en la calle de Alcalá de Madrid con la ayuda económica de sus jefes. <b>Tras salir de la capital, camino de Avilés, fue detenido en la carretera por una pareja de tráfico de la Guardia Civil. Zouhier no tenía permiso de conducir, y tuvo que reconocer ante los agentes de tráfico que era confidente de la Guardia Civil.
En un principio, los agentes de tráfico no se creyeron la versión de Zouhier pero, tras hablar con el oficial Víctor, se limitaron a multar al marroquí y dejaron que continuara su camino hacia Asturias.</b>Allí estaba el jefe Víctor esperando al marroquí. Este, tal como estaba previsto, señaló a Antonio Castro Toro y a todo su entorno, incluido su cuñado, Emilio Suárez Trashorras.</i>




Rubio haciendo un resumen de las trolas.






<i<Finalmente, hay que recordar que Rafá Zouhier avisó en mayo de 2003 a la Guardia Civil de que existía un mercado negro de explosivos; que un mes antes de los atentados, el marroquí estuvo reunido en un restaurante de comida rápida con -entre otros- Suárez Trashorras y El Chino; y que el 16 de marzo reveló a la Guardia Civil que había visto explosivos y detonadores en el piso de Jamal Ahmidan.</i>




http://www.elmundo.es/papel/2004/05/10/espana/1634...




El 19 de julio declara Dezcallar, quien dice lo mismo que Aznar dirá en noviembre.


<i>
11-M LA INVESTIGACION / Dezcallar afirma que los servicios secretos no «espían a políticos, sólo persiguen a terroristas» y que Bin Laden no dirigió ni organizó la masacre de Madrid / No descartó la pista etarra hasta el día 13
El ex director del CNI considera que los terroristas eligieron la fecha del 11-M «con intención»</i>


ESPAA / EL MUNDO / Martes, 20 de julio de 2004





Mientras el jefe del CNI que es dimitido el 1 de julio de 2009 tras un rifirrafe con Agustín Cassinello, no dice precisamente eso.


<i>
El CNI requiere por escrito a Aznar para que devuelva los documentos secretos Saiz sostiene ante la Comisión del 11-M que «no son propiedad de una persona que fue presidente» </i>




Y ya piden que declare Rafá en la Comisión.





<i>El presidente de la Comisión del 11-M también reclama que declare Zouhier Paulino Rivero afirma que «debe acudir» como «toda persona que sirva para completar alguna de las claves por despejar» Coalición Canaria se suma a PP e IU frente al bloqueo del PSOE</i>



http://www.elmundo.es/papel/2004/07/19/espana/1666...







Y el 20 de julio declara el “abnegado “ Hernando.


<i>EL 'TERCER GRADO' DEL PP AL JEFE DE LA UCO PONE EN EVIDENCIA LAS FALSEDADES DEL INFORME DEL GOBIERNO Hernando admite 8 contactos con Zouhier entre el 4 y el 13-M y advierte que le pueden matar Reconoce que el agente 'Víctor' habló con su confidente cuatro veces durante el 12-M, pero sostiene que no trataron de los explosivos sino de un 'skin' buscado en Barcelona - Afirma que el agente 'Paco' acudió a la cárcel para «presentar» a Rafá Zouhier a los agentes que investigaban los explosivos y admite que éstos le pidieron una carta para Antonio Toro</i>



http://www.elmundo.es/papel/2004/07/21/espana/1667424.html" target="_blank">http://www.elmundo.es/papel/2004/07/21/espana/1667...

ESPAA / EL MUNDO / Mircoles, 21 de julio de 2004





El montaje tiene su aquél , porque Rafa desmiente a Hernando antes de que Hernando declare.





<i>Zouhier aclara que nunca habló con la UCO de ningún 'skin' <b>El confidente marroquí desmiente a Félix Hernando en una carta que envió a EL MUNDO cuatro días antes de la intervención del coronel</b>

«De qué skin dicen que hemos hablado. Yo no hablé con la UCO de ningún skin». Estas dos frases pertenecen a una carta que Rafá Zouhier envió el pasado viernes 16 de julio a EL MUNDO.
Esta premonición de Zouhier sólo es comprensible si, en el transcurso de las dos visitas que los agentes de la Guardia Civil sostuvieron con el marroquí en la cárcel de Valdemoro durante el mes de abril, ya se trató éste y los otros temas que el coronel Hernando expuso en la Comisión para defender y justificar la actuación de sus agentes.</i>


http://www.elmundo.es/papel/2004/07/22/espana/1668163.html" target="_blank">http://www.elmundo.es/papel/2004/07/22/espana/1668...





Ya empiezan las trolas etarras a destajo.



<i>11-M / LA INVESTIGACION Josu Ternera' el 14-F: «Se van a enterar los españoles de lo que somos capaces» El líder etarra profirió estas amenazas en el aeropuerto de Francfort, según un documento clasificado como secreto que el Gobierno decidirá mañana si entrega o no a la Comisión</i>





Y colocan a Margarita Robles en el Supremo, como ha comentado Belga.

<i>
La elección de Robles para el Supremo evita la ruptura del CGPJ

La ex secretaria de Estado de Interior, promovida al Tribunal Supremo gracias a los votos de dos vocales propuestos por el PP






Ocho de los 14 nombramientos recayeron en jueces de la APM </i>
Y todo el mundo lleva un rebote del copón con lo de los confidentes.

LA POSICION DE LOS GRUPOS PARLAMENTARIOS

Grupo Mixto: «El PP intenta montar un circo»







PNV: «No van a aportar mucho, sino a enturbiar más»







PP: «El coronel Hernando contradice a la Guardia Civil»







IU: «No es prioritario que vengan, pero no nos oponemos»







CiU: «No pedimos que vengan los confidentes»







PSOE: «Los confidentes son profesionales de la mentira»




Ya están reconvirtiendo la Operación Pipol, un caso de narcotráfico, en un caso de explosivos.



LOS DOCUMENTOS La policía de Avilés sólo preguntó sobre drogas y obvió los explosivos Relato del jefe del Grupo de Estupefacientes de Avilés, Manuel García, sobre sus contactos con el confidente Suárez Trashorras


ESPAA / EL MUNDO / Jueves, 22 de julio de 2004







El 23, el fiscal de Avilés dice que no sabe nada del tema.





<i>Fiscal de Avilés: "La Guardia Civil no nos dijo nada sobre la dinamita"


http://www.elmundo.es/papel/2004/07/23/espana/1669...</i>




El 24 y 25 de julio nos meten la trola del skoda de Lamari, el islamista etarra relacionado de aquella manera con el escolta de ZP en Gijón.




Y el 27 de julio tenemos doblete.
Por un lado sale un misterioso fiscal de Aviles, contradiciendo lo anterior. La nota de la UCO va adquiriendo la fecha que nos han vendido al final. Pero resultaque no hay nota ni nada. Es un comunicado “verbal” de un fiscal “anónimo” que ha permanecido anónimo hasta el día de hoy.


<i>De acuerdo con lo señalado por el Ministerio Público, «uno de los fiscales de la plantilla de Avilés ha detallado que,<b> en torno a febrero de 2003</b>, recibió un comentario verbal por parte de un oficial de la Guardia Civil respecto de la existencia de alguna persona que, al parecer, vendía de forma ilegal material explosivo sobrante de las explotaciones mineras».</i>



http://www.elmundo.es/papel/2004/07/27/espana/1671...



El abogado de la Pipol que decía que era un caso de narcotráfico con poca droga, Díaz Monux, es asesinado en diciembre de 2008, mientras a una ultraexpedientada juez Cillán la mandan, -tras otro expediente que comienza en noviembre de 2008- del juzgado de San Sebastián al 43 de Plaza Castilla.
Moñux será sustituido por los abogados de la trama de Castañeda y de la Gürtel en el caso Kalashov..
Y, con ese sentido de la oportunidad que tiene la AN para sacar, meter, abortar o resucitar casos a conveniencia, el 27 de julio, una semana después de la declaración de Hernando, resucitan un caso del tunel del tiempo: El caso de los maletines de Vera, que implica a Hernando y Anibal Machín es “encontrado” en los pasillos de la AN.
Y cualquiera diría que le dan un toque a Cillán o a cualquier futuro Cillán que pueda haber por ahí.




<i>Apartan del Juzgado a un magistrado que tiene 196 sentencias pendientes de dictar El CGPJ acuerda la suspensión cautelar del juez, que según la Inspección también tiene paralizada la instrucción de varios procesos</i>


El CGPJ acuerda la suspensión cautelar del juez, que según la Inspección también tiene paralizada la instrucción de varios procesos - El Mundo (edicion impresa) - 29 de Julio de 2004 - vLex



Con toda la estructura trolera introducida que ha llegado hasta el día de hoy, Acebes declara muy crecido en la Comisión.



<i>ACEBES INVIERTE LAS TORNAS EN LA COMISION DEL 11-M «Ahora pregunto yo: ¿Quién ha sido? Las piezas no encajan»</i>

ESPAA / EL MUNDO / Jueves, 29 de julio de 2004






Pero, poco a poco, las piezas van encajando a la perfección porque las van metiendo ellos.




El día 29 Atencia, quien en febrero de 2002 en la formación del CNI se opuso a la coordinación del CNI con las autonomías, alegando que el espionaje es competencia exclusiva del Estado, interroga a Alonso sobre el Egipcio, detenido para las europeas en Italia. Estas son las intoxicaciones que nos cuentan de las llamadas telefónicas del Egipcio.



<i>atencia
En relación con El Egipcio , que valoración tiene su testimonio respecto a que <b>llevaban dos años y medio preparando los atentados </b>– le he preguntado si pudo ser el cabecilla y me acaba de contestar- y,<b> por qué habla tanto del deseo de que ganara las elecciones Zapatero</b>; también respecto a la conversación que recogía ayer el diario La Razón en que elogia al presidente del Gobierno Rodríguez Zapatero y dice además textualmente:<b> Agradezco a Dios haber eliminado a Aznar.</b> ¿Qué valoración hace?</i>





Luego , como pasa con todas las intoxicaciones, esa conversación no existía, pero la cuña ya está metida.
Atencia llega a pedir que suelten a Rafa- y pide escolta para él si sale en libertad.
A partir de entonces Rafáse convierte en “el protegido” de Del Burgo.

Al día siguiente se produce la oportuna extradición del Egipcio.


.
<i>31-7-2004
La Justicia italiana acepta extraditar a 'El Egipcio', posible cerebro del 11-M</i>


Portada de EL MUNDO / Sbado, 31 de julio de 2004


El PP insistiendo en llevar a sus confidentes con sus historias etarras a la Comisión y se produce el escándalo. Todos los grupos amenazan con dejar la Comisión si declaran los confidentes.
Pero parece que la tal Cherines Fernández- la que se supone que defendía Cascos la semana pasada- delegada del gobierno en Asturias , aunque no tiene nada que ver con los explosivos del 11M tiene un marrón del copón, porque más adelante el PSOE amenaza con llamarla a declarar si declaran los confidentes y se produce un pacto. Los confidentes no declararán en la Comisión. 
Lo harán en EM;-)
El resto de los grupos hablan de tongo mientras la Comisión cierra por vacaciones.


<i>Zohuier, Trashorras, la conspiración y un segundo coche: El PP se lanza en plancha con la teoría de la conspiración. Cuesta de entender, la teoría en sí y la actitud del PP. Los confidentes sabían, pero sus contactos, obviamente no. Demasiados muertos -191- y demasiadas consecuencias para un grupo de «moritos» que trapicheaban con costo. ¿Por delegación de ETA? ¿Y si ETA estuviera detrás? PSOE y PP llegan a un punto muerto y se conceden una tregua: ampliar el pacto antiterrorista y continuar en septiembre. ¿Qué ha pasado para llegar a este acuerdo? La imagen de las Fuerzas de Seguridad está por los suelos. La aparición de un segundo coche usado por los terroristas, el hecho de que el ministro de Interior Alonso informe muy tarde, las desconexiones operativas y el sentido de Estado facilitan la tregua. Conclusiones parciales: Acebes no mintió; el riesgo de atentado es absoluto y la Policía es la misma antes y ahora, la que desmanteló la célula del 11-M pese a todo. <b>CiU, IU, PNV y ERC hablan de tongo.</b></i>


La comisión parlamentaria del 11-M desgasta la imagen de las Fuerzas de Seguridad del Estado | Nacional | Terrorismo - Abc.es






Llegó el momento de sacar la noticia ocultada el 27 de julio de los maletines. Tanta melé tampoco es buena.





<i>11-M / El proceso que investigaba los pagos en Suiza a las mujeres de Amedo y de Domínguez estaba paralizado desde hacía tres años / Además del jefe de la UCO, están procesados Vera, De Justo y Machín </i>



http://www.elmundo.es/papel/2004/08/02/espana/1673...






El 4 y 5 de julio venga noticias de búlgaros. Búlgaros por arriba, búlgaros por abajo.
¿Mensajito para Rafá?


Y a pesar de que el skoda empieza a ser desmontado por los polis de Alcalá...


<i>5-8-2004


11-M / Los investigadores de Interior toman declaración a 42 agentes de la comisaría de Alcalá / Todos aseguran que el vehículo no estaba allí aparcado y en las fotos policiales del día 11 el Skoda Fabia no aparece Los terroristas llevaron el segundo coche a Alcalá después del 11-M En las fotos que se hicieron de la calle donde estaba la Renault Kangoo tras la matanza no aparece ningún Skoda Fabia aparcado - 42 agentes han sido interrogados en la investigación interna de la policía</i>


http://www.elmundo.es/papel/2004/08/05/espana/1675...





...la prueba del skoda, el ADN de Lamari, sigue imperturbable su camino. El coche será descartado y la prueba del coche válida. Teresa Palacios está de vacaciones. Bermúdez de jefe en funciones de la sala de lo penal. Enseguida será el titular. Astarloa presionando a sus jueces. 


Sobredosis de agua y aceite y Lamari enseñando la orejita.


Portada de EL MUNDO / Martes, 10 de agosto de 2004




<i>El argelino Lamari, posible nexo de unión entre el 11-M y los etarras</i>


Se prepara lo de Benesmail y los mil y un tongos carcelarios que desembocarán en la Operación Nova..


Quiosco | El Mundo en ORBYT



Y Astarloa presumiendo.




<i>Astarloa dice que los argumentos del PSOE se vuelven en su contra El ex secretario de Estado de Seguridad explica así que los socialistas impidan su comparecencia ante la Comisión que investiga el 11-M</i>

Portada de EL MUNDO / Jueves, 12 de agosto de 2004


Atentado de Mandari, Eta sigue con la Hoja de Ruta Asturiana y Camacho se convierte en un peón negro.



<i>16-8-2004

Mandari encargó a Cristina Almeida crear la asociación Marruecos Libre 



ETA coloca una bomba de escasa potencia en el puerto de la población asturiana de Llanes, la quinta en 8 días


Antonio Camacho: «Probablemente nunca llegaremos a saber quién organizó los atentados del 11-M»</i>



Portada de EL MUNDO / Lunes, 16 de agosto de 2004




El 23 de agosto aparecen las grabaciones de la UDYCO de Calleja adjudicadas finalmente a Jamal Ahmidan y Otman El Gnoui. Calleja se armará tal lío que tienen que parar su comparecencia. 
En realidad, ni es el inexistente Jamal sino Abdelilah Ahmidam, el Chino, al que tienen pinchado. Ni es Otman el Gnoui, sino otro Otman que es detenido en mayo de 2004 por narcotráfico. Además, estos dos tíos que no eran, pero es en los que se basa el sumario, ni siquiera estaban pinchados el día del supuesto viaje a Asturias. Pero tras el receso, Calleja dice que si Del Olmo dice que sí pues él sabrá.
Otra noticia retrasada (y ya van dos) por aquello de que unas trolas no tapen otras, que se dice que es del 20 de julio, día de la declaración de Hernando.
Por cierto, la dinamita de Asturias se trajo en la kangoo, que lo sepais;-)



<i<LA INVESTIGACION DEL 11-M / Recogió las conversaciones en las que 'El Chino' y Otman el Gnaoui organizaban el traslado de la Goma 2 / Los explosivos fueron trasvasados a la furgoneta de Alcalá en la provincia de Burgos La Policía grabó órdenes de 'El Chino' el día que trasladaban la dinamita

Así se deduce del último auto del juez Del Olmo, entregado a la Comisión Parlamentaria que investiga el 11-M el mismo día en que se produjo la polémica declaración del coronel responsable de la Unidad Central Operativa (UCO) de la Guardia Civil, Félix Hernando. Este extremo del auto había pasado inadvertido como consecuencia del alud informativo provocado por la comparecencia de Hernando y de los políticos en la Comisión Parlamentaria.

<b>Según la información obtenida gracias al pinchazo de los tres teléfonos móviles, el único momento en el que los usuarios de los celulares confluyen en un punto geográfico (ver gráfico adjunto) es en el área comprendida entre los municipios de Burgos capital y la población también burgalesa de Oquillas. Como, según se desprende del auto, los explosivos entraron en Madrid cargados en la furgoneta Renault Kangoo, cabe deducir que los terroristas realizaron el trasvase de la Goma 2 del Golf (que los traía de Asturias con el Toyota Corolla como lanzadera) a la furgoneta en esa zona, probablemente en un área de descanso.</b></i>


http://www.elmundo.es/papel/2004/08/23/espana/1682...



Aunque el kilometraje de la revisión de la kangoo estropeó esta teoría, en City FM - esa emisora montada expresamente para intoxicar con el 11M- metieron muchos cuentos etarras con ello. Cogollos, zulo de Alcantarilla, etc.

Ante el éxito de tal avalancha de trolas, Del Burgo exige al PSOE que investigue las negligencias del PP;-)



<i>Del Burgo exigió ayer al ministro del interior que “por vergüenza, abra una investigación para saber por qué dos de los implicados en los atentados estaban siendo vigilados y por qué se falló estrepitosamente y no se pudo evitar la matanza”.
Se tenía información de los miembros del comando, estaban controlados, 
Se sabía que estaban transportando explosivos a Madrid, y sin embargo se escaparon.”</i>


http://www.elmundo.es/papel/2004/08/24/espana/1683...



Y como lo de Del Burgo tiene que ser noticia en Prime Time, esperan al día 27 para contarnos otra trola del 24. La cosa de los tempos y tal.


<i>La Policía Científica localiza una huella de Allekema Lamari en un libro del piso de Leganés Es el primer dato que situaría al argelino en uno de los escenarios donde estuvieron los terroristas - La Audiencia espera el ADN de su familia para compararlo con los restos del séptimo suicida
Según explicaron fuentes de la investigación, el informe elaborado por la Policía Científica sobre la huella del libro de Leganés fue culminado el pasado martes, día 24. Hasta la fecha, sobre el séptimo suicida sólo existían los restos encontrados en la vivienda de Leganés y en el vehículo Skoda Fabia localizado el pasado 13 de junio en las inmediaciones de la estación de tren de Alcalá de Henares
La Audiencia Nacional está a la espera de recibir muestras de ADN de la familia de Lamari para que la Policía Científica pueda compararlas y determinar definitivamente si pertenecen a los restos del séptimo suicida..</i>

http://www.elmundo.es/papel/2004/08/27/espana/1684...


La oreja etarra de Lamari prosigue su avance en la VO.

¿Qué el PSOE dice que el skoda no estaba en Alcalá el 11M?
Da igual y vale ya. Quitamos el skoda pero nos quedamos con la oreja. Y más adelante echamos la culpa al PSOE de colocar ese coche.




<i>11-M / LA INVESTIGACION Interior concluye que el Skoda no estaba en Alcalá el día del atentado</i>


http://www.elmundo.es/papel/2004/08/27/espana/1684...



Durante todo el mes de agosto, Del Burgo y Rafá han estado haciendo manitas y éste último ha recordado de repente las relación de Toro con etarras en Villabona y otras historias apócrifas que sumarán a la mentira de que Aramburu, al que le adjudican las bombas del coche del callejón de Trash, estuvo con Toro en Villabona.
El 1 de septiembre insisten en la curiosa negligencia y , por fin, tras un pupurrí infumable, ponen fecha a la nota de la UCO. Ya les ha costado;-)



<i>La intervención de la Comandancia de la Guardia Civil en el Principado comenzó el 27 de febrero de 2003, cuando la Unidad Central Operativa comunicó, «por nota informativa dirigida a la Zona de Asturias, que a través de la fuente A-1 [código con el que se define a los confidentes mejor informados y más acreditados] había tenido conocimiento de que Antonio Toro Castro poseía 150 Kgs. de explosivos y traficaba con drogas».</i>





También hablan del ascenso de Laguna en junio.


Portada de EL MUNDO / Mircoles, 1 de septiembre de 2004



El 6 de septiembre, más madera.



<i>Zouhier declara que un guardia civil vendió armas a un socio de 'El Chino' El 26 de agosto reveló en la Audiencia que un agente llamado 'Pedro' entregó armas cortas y largas a la banda del marroquí Lofti - Fue al investigar a ese grupo cuando la policía grabó las conversaciones de varios miembros de la trama del 11-M - Zouhier asegura que las pasadas Navidades informó al agente 'Víctor' y que éste le confirmó la identidad de su compañero</i>





Rubio nos recuerda las armas del video de la mezquita y el Skoda. También nos recuerda que Rafá acaba de ser calificado como A1, por lo que no puede ser un Supermentiroso.



http://www.elmundo.es/papel/2004/09/06/espana/1688...





El 7 de septiembre

<i>Teresa Palacios se niega a pasar a Del Olmo el caso de los suicidas de Leganés</i>



ESPAA / EL MUNDO / Martes, 7 de septiembre de 2004





Ya falta poco para consumar el chanchullo judicial.




9-10-2004

<i>
Hernando aplaza su propuesta sobre los jueces del CNI

El presidente del CGPJ acepta la petición de la minoría de posponer los nombramientos




Práctica unanimidad del Consejo Judicial en sancionar al juez Ruiz Polanco con un año de suspensión</i>





Eta reivindica lo de Cañaveras y lo de Chamartín y empiezan las historias de islamistas en las cárceles.




Ese día Cassinello se reune con Barrionuevo y Vera, se supone que para hablar de lo de Galindo.


ESPAA / EL MUNDO / Jueves, 9 de septiembre de 2004



12-09-2004
Aparece el libro de Casimiro.
Las falsas llamadas de Leganés como noticia estrella. Dadas como reales, claro.
El relato de las llamadas falsas lo hace el periodista marroquí Alí Lmrabet. Estaba encarcelado y fue indultado por Mohamé en enero de 2004 a petición de Aznar.



Portada de EL MUNDO / Domingo, 12 de septiembre de 2004



Y entonces....la VO oficial tira hacia Marruecos y el Conejo es el culpable del resultado electoral.


<i>11-M, LA VENGANZA Mohamed VI advirtió a Piqué que España podía ser víctima del terrorismo islamista En la segunda entrega de la prepublicación de '11-M, La Venganza', el nuevo libro de Casimiro García-Abadillo, que La Esfera de los Libros pondrá a la venta en toda España mañana martes, se revelan inquietantes detalles sobre las difíciles relaciones entre España y Marruecos antes del 11-M.



EDITORIAL

DE AL QAEDA A LOS SERVICIOS SECRETOS MARROQUIES: ¿UNA TRAMA DE INTERESES CONVERGENTES?



Rachid Oulad leyó el comunicado que cambió el resultado del 14-M</i>



Portada de EL MUNDO / Lunes, 13 de septiembre de 2004




En la sombra, ese 13 de septiembre de 2004, el acontecimiento más crucial:
Bermúdez ha sido nombrado presidente de la sala de lo penal, con el padrinazgo de Astarloa.
A partir de este momento, los acontecimientos se precipitan.
Atado y bien atado.

El 14 aparece el bulo de Haddad y Rajoy también se apunta a la conspiranoia de EM.



15-09-2009

Rafá dice que avisó de las armas que llegaron a los terroristas. Las armas son convertidas en el tongo del Chino en nochevieja de 2003.





11-M LA INVESTIGACION / El informador marroquí avisó a los agentes de la UCO en diciembre de 2003, tres meses antes de los atentados / También lo declaró el 19 de marzo en la Brigada de Información de la Policía

Zouhier: «Yo avisé de que las armas del guardia civil llegaron a los terroristas»








'El Chino' disparó a un traficante dos meses antes de los atentados



Y mucho más,claro.


ESPAA / EL MUNDO / Mircoles, 15 de septiembre de 2004



Ese día, con Bermudez amarrando se pide, por fin, el análisis de la Oreja de Lamari.



17-09-2004
Apoteosis del Agua y Aceite (Eta e islamistas)





Urrusolo Sistiaga asumió el 11-M que ETA había colocado las bombas en los trenes

Entre estos documentos figuraba la reproducción de una conversación mantenida en febrero de 1998 entre el antiguo miembro del comando Madrid de ETA Juan Ignacio de Juana Chaos y una amiga, cuando el primero se encontraba preso en la cárcel de Melilla. En ella, el etarra dice: «Si los integristas quisieran, los españoles echaban a correr de aquí a una semana, igual que echaron a correr del Sáhara».
Otro papel que estuvo en manos del Gobierno el 12 de marzo fue la reproducción de otra conversación, en esta ocasión la que tuvo lugar en la cárcel de Villabona a finales de septiembre de 2001 entre el dirigente de Jarrai Juan Luis Camarero López y el colaborador de ETA Joseba Iñaki Bereciartúa. Los dos miembros de la izquierda abertzale hablaron sobre el argelino Abdelkrim Beresmail, detenido en 1997 por pertenencia al Grupo Islámico Armado, y que se había hecho muy amigo de Camarero en Villabona.

Audiencia Nacional decide Del Olmo investigue suicidio terroristas Legans sumario M




20-09-2004

¡Blanco se enteró por la juez Levert el 12M por la noche de lo que iba a hacer el PP el 13M! 


ESPAA / EL MUNDO / Lunes, 20 de septiembre de 2004





22 de septiembre: Bermúdez concede a Del Olmo Leganés. Los informes policiales de Palacios desaparecen. El sindicalista cercano al PP, Santaella, rehará los informes. Había metido el skoda en Canillas y es quien se deshace de los enseres de las víctimas.
Hay otros jueces “implicados”.




<i>“La decisión del Pleno fue comunicada por el presidente de la Sala de lo Penal, Javier Gómez Bermúdez, al presidente de la Audiencia Nacional, Carlos Dívar, y a los magistrados implicados”.</i>

Audiencia Nacional decide Del Olmo investigue suicidio terroristas Legans sumario M




23-09-2004

Fiesta del agua y el aceite



<i>Presos etarras e islamistas festejaron juntos la masacre la mañana del 11-M</i>

<i>«Yo me llevo 'superbién' con el argelino, es un tío muy serio» </i>

Vera pide el indulto por el caso de los fondos reservados. ¿cómo ha resucitado este caso? Será condenado oportunamente, con la apoteosis de la Oreja de Lamari. 


<i>
Vera pide el indulto de la pena por malversar fondos reservados «La Sala conoce el calvario que ha sufrido», dice su abogado en el TS - El fiscal pide la confirmación de la condena o una mínima rebaja</i>




Y los jueces siguen siendo”conservadores” , tal como lo dejaron amarrado el 13 de noviembre de 2001.


<i>La mayoría del CGPJ arropa a Hernando</i>



ESPAA / EL MUNDO / Jueves, 23 de septiembre de 2004







24-09-2004
Más leña al fuego del agua y el aceite y el secador de pelo de El Egipcio.
Bush dice que ZP ha envalentonado a Al Qaeda. 
Menuda sorpresa se lleva Margarita Uría, del PNV, en la comisión cuando se entera por Aznar de que ZP ha declarado ilegal la”Guerra del Golfo” de Felipe y Bus Sr y legal la guerra de Irak del trío de las Azores.
Y vuelve el caso Estevill, como el 13 de noviembre de 2001.


Ejecutivos del Central admiten pagos a Estevill para proteger a Escámez


ESPAA / EL MUNDO / Viernes, 24 de septiembre de 2004



25-09-2004
Follón judicial.







<i>El Gobierno niega a la Comisión el informe sobre los servicios secretos marroquíes Afirma que no hay datos sobre la venta de armas a islamistas por parte del guardia civil 'Pedro'</i>

Tampoco entregará la nota de la uco.
<b>Si entregará los informes de etarras e islamistas.</b>

Se está preparando la Operación Nova.



ESPAA / EL MUNDO / Sbado, 25 de septiembre de 2004



Continuará;-)


----------



## MELVILLE (27 Feb 2012)

_Citando a SWING: 

Melville
Ese artículo es muy tendencioso y contradicitorio.
A Dezcallar le nombra Aznar embajador en Marruecos, le nombra jefe del CNI y es un hombre del rey. 
¿Socialdemócrata cómo hemos sabido después? 
Será por la vía del Vaticano a donde va a parar después del 11M , por la vía de Bus que le acepta como embajador y por la vía de la orden de Malta a la que pertenece. _

...

SWING, sensacional tus aportaciones, como siempre, por la cantidad de datos aportados y la capacidad para relacionar unos y otros.

No es que yo esté de acuerdo del todo con el artículo de este amigo mío pero es cierto que presenta algunas ideas interesantes. No en lo de Dezcallar sino en la implicación de la Casa real en el 11-M. Aclaro: en lo que pudieran saber, en lo que pudieran manejar, al estilo del 23-F, pero con otra partitura, otros músicos, etc.

Aznar no es tan malvado como para esas maquinaciones, en efecto. Sí es listo, sí es oportuno (y oportunista), sí es demasiado recto y tal vez demasiado rígido, pero no es un profesor Moriarty, es decir, un genio del mal como para montar la cabriola que sugiere mi amigo.

Pero ¿y si hubiera sido así...? Todos especulamos a cuenta del 11-M y casi casi todas nuestras especulaciones merecen una cierta atención (excepto las excesivamente paranoicas, torticeras, mentirosas, interesadas o intoxicadoras). 

---------

AÑADO INCISO: 

En definitiva, lo que interpreto que este amigo sostiene es que a la Casa real le incomodaba enormente la figura de Aznar y el atentado les vino que ni al pelo para darle una salida deshonrosa (la bofetada que, según dijo Iñaki "Cagalondo", se llevó Rajoy en las urnas pero que iba contra Aznar). 

Pienso que no se puede negar otra cosa: el preclima de agitprop callejero que ZP y sus mariachis prepararon desde el 2002 en adelante. ¿Eso puede relacionarse con el 11-M? ¿Todo se conecta y todo es susceptible de estar conectado? ¿Todo guarda relación como las piezas de un puzzle? Lo dudo, lo dudo, lo dudo... como decían Los Panchos. 

No todo puede conectarse ni todo tiene un por qué. Otra cosa es que forcemos los hechos para relacionarlos unos con otros. Algunos se relacionan, sin duda (la amistad Aznar-Bush, Perejil, etc), pero podemos caer en el disparate si relacionamos, qué sé yo, los 100.000 hijos de San Luis con el 11-M. ¿Vale el ejemplo? 

Y todo esto no es una crítica a Swing, que sí suele relacionar hechos claramente interconectados o causas y efectos. Aclarado queda, por si las lecturas entre líneas 

Venga, ya termino, que esto va quedando largo...

--------------

Solo quería saber vuestra opinión al respecto de esta teoría, aunque te parezca tendenciosa, Swing.

Sigamos en ello; algo se ha avanzado en esto años, gracias a personas como vosotros. Abrazos y gracias por tomarte la molestia de comentarlo, Swing, y por aportar tantos datos, etc.


----------



## acedece1 (27 Feb 2012)

Para swing y CIA:

HERMAN KHAN PREDIJO EN 1967 UNA CRISIS EN ESPAÑA, ESTA SERÍA SUPERADA POR UN NEO-FALANGISMO 

Resultados de la Búsqueda de imágenes de Google de http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-zz2s85DIWzc/TfnNPBC3IMI/AAAAAAAAAdk/_6gJmXrmQzQ/s1600/Petita.jpg


Khan, un APELLIDO dónde los haya.


saludos


----------



## belga197 (27 Feb 2012)

Pues yo a Aznar le veo muy buena cara después del 11-M. No sé si es que le van bien los negocios o qué.

Son curiosas estas declaraciones:

_"La Transición empezó y acabó con dos explosiones, la de Carrero y la del 11-M"
_

Fernando Schwartz

Quizás hay una cierta simetría. Si yo hubiese tenido que definir el principio y el fin hubiese dicho que la transición empezó con el atentado de Carrero y acabó con el 23-F. ¿O acaso no sirvió para eso? Por lo tanto entre el 23-F y el 11-M hay otro periodo diferente y el 11-M podría ser el pistoletazo de salida para otra transición que todavía no ha acabado. Eso sería una interpretación en clave interna bastante discutible. En lo que sí que hay cierta simetría es en las figuras de Suárez y ZP.


----------



## acedece1 (27 Feb 2012)

El enlace no sale directamene parece ser, pero en la columna de la derecha aparece el enlace.


Me acabo de dar cuenta ahora. Lo siento por mo haberlo comprobado antes. 

Parece que siempre utilizan las mismas pautas. Antes del 36 España estaba muy movidilla, como ahora.

saludos


----------



## M. Priede (27 Feb 2012)

MELVILLE dijo:


> Hola MPriede y compañía:
> 
> Os leía en el blog de Federico y como, por desgracia, ya no escribís allí, me he tenido que abrir una cuenta en la Burbuja para poder leeros y comentaros alguna cosilla. Es una lástima que os hayáis tenido que 'exiliar' pero al menos podéis seguir escribiendo sobre el 11-M y demás, que es de lo que se trata.
> 
> ...



Saludos, y bienvenido. Aquí no hay censura, y sobre todo, lo más importante es que participa todo tipo de gente, no solo la derecha liberal, que es tan devota de su ideología como lo pueda ser la izquierda o cualquier otra


----------



## M. Priede (27 Feb 2012)

MELVILLE dijo:


> *Artículo de un amigo sobre Aznar, ZP, el Rey y... el 11-M
> 
> [Es un extracto, pero no tiene desperdicio; a ver qué opináis al respecto]*
> 
> ...



Es un dislate, hombre. Suponer que el 11-m tiene como razón de fondo una cuestión personal es demasiado.


----------



## MELVILLE (28 Feb 2012)

M. Priede dijo:


> Es un dislate, hombre. Suponer que el 11-m tiene como razón de fondo una cuestión personal es demasiado.



*Ante todo, gracias por la acogida, MPRIEDE.*

En efecto, la teoría de este amigo en ese punto puede ser descabellada pero tampoco parece imposible. Cuestiones personales son las que nos mueven a todos muchísimas veces en nuestra vida. 

Es evidente que el 11-M no queda explicado ni por asomo con la especulación de mi amigo pero ¿por qué rechazar de plano la idea? 

Pero no sería la primera vez que motivos personales impulsan a unos individuos a las mayores barbaridades. Pongo dos ejemplos que, sin duda me refutarás fácilmente, MPRIEDE.

EJEMPLO 1: Aníbal juró odio eterno a los romanos (cuestión personal) y estuvo a un tris de hundir Roma, llevándose por delante no solo las vidas de soldados enemigos, etc., sino toda una civilización, la romana, heredera e imitadora de la griega. ¿Te imaginas que hubiera triunfado en sus propósitos? Bien, vale, la 'historia ficción' no se admite como animal de compañía pero es sugestivo pensar en el 'qué hubiera pasado si...'. Le movió a este genio militar un odio personal clarísimo, innegable, definitivo. Y tenía sus razones, posiblemente justificadas. Ahora que uno se alegra de la derrota del pueblo cartaginés, adorador del dios Moloch, aquel al que sacrificaban niños vivos en una pira ardiendo. 

EJEMPLO 2: En 1919, al poco de acabar la I Guerra Mundial, un don nadie se une a cierto partido, el Partido Obrero Alemán. Él y otros muchos pensaban que las condiciones del Tratado de Versalles habían humillado a Alemania y la habían hundido por décadas. Ese don nadie, como ya has adivinado, acabó convertido en canciller y luego, tras eliminar a todos los demás partidos y posibles opostitores, fue elevado a la categoría de "guía" de un pueblo que le votó en parte para que acabara con el paro y en parte para devolver el esplendor al orgullo herido de la nación alemana. Su odio a los judíos ¿era o no era una cuestión personal? Ah, por supuesto, también formaba parte de su 'doctrina', de su descabellado 'ideario' del espacio vital y todas esas monsergas pero... ¿le movían su odio personal y su desprecio a quienes les habían humillado (Francia y a todo el occidente europeo) o todo fue una locura sin ningún tipo de justificación?

Con estos ejemplos no pretendo demostrar que la idea de mi amigo sea correcta. Soy el primero que piensa que su teoría está traída por los pelos. Pero sí me parece que las cuestiones personales han podido provocar masacres aún mayores que la trágica del 11-M.

Un abrazo y muchas gracias, MPRIEDE


----------



## sisebuto (28 Feb 2012)

Aparecen más restos arqueológicos de los trenes. Ahora los historiadores de Aznar podrán desvelar enigmas.

<a href="http://www.libertaddigital.com/nacional/2012-02-27/hallado-uno-de-los-focos-de-explosion-del-11-m-1276451410/" border="3px" target="_blank"><img WIDTH="700" HEIGHT="179" src="http://s.libertaddigital.com/fotos/galerias/tren-santaeugenia/985/0/portada03.jpg" /></a> 

*OCULTADO EN EL SUMARIO Y EN EL JUICIO*
<a href="http://www.libertaddigital.com/nacional/2012-02-27/hallado-uno-de-los-focos-de-explosion-del-11-m-1276451410/" target="_blank"><h1 style="font-size: 20pt; color: #AA0F10;margin-top:-2px">Hallado uno de los focos de explosión del 11-M</h1></a>
<h4 style="font-size: 10pt; margin-top:-14px">Toda la chatarra correspondiente al foco de explosión del tren que estalló en Santa Eugenia ha permanecido durante 8 años en la empresa Tafesa.</h5>

<table style="margin-top:-110px" border="0" bgcolor="#F7F7F7" style="padding-top:7px">
<tr>
<td><img src="http://s.libertaddigital.com/autores/94/0/luis_delpino.png" /></td>
<td><b>Luis del Pino</b><a href="http://blogs.libertaddigital.com/enigmas-del-11-m/hay-algun-aspecto-del-11m-libre-de-manipulacion-11042/" title="¿Con qué objeto se conservaron esos restos? No lo sabemos, aunque está claro que esos restos se quisieron mantener deliberadamente hasta después de acabado el juicio." target="_blank"><h2 style="margin-right:15px">¿Hay algún aspecto del 11-M libre de manipulación?</h2></a></td>
</tr>

</table>


----------



## Fermintx (28 Feb 2012)

Joer, siempre que sucede algun hecho judicialmente relevante, le sucede otro mediaticamente tan o mas relevante, y que a la postre, se queda en "na".


----------



## swing (28 Feb 2012)

Belga
Yo creo que es muy descarado que es así. Sí es que lo hacen además con simbología y todo.
El atentado de Carrero es "el harakiri" simbólico del Franquismo.
Empieza un periodo de transición con Suarez, como ZP, "contentando" -dejando descontento- a todo el mundo.
Hasta el 23F donde entra el Psoe y salen los chicos del Opus.Banco Ambrosiano y esas cosas.
El 11M es otro supuesto harakiri, entra ZP y lo primero que hace es traernos de vuelta a Franco. 
Periodo de transición en el cual el contenta a todos va creando victimarios justificados (como en la Transición pero al revés) y el asunto se da la vuelta el 20N: Españoles, Franco ha vuelto.
Y vuelven los chicos del Opus.
Hasta están haciendo una serie de homenajes al burbujero Milton Friediano nos conviene que el paro no baje del 14%, Luis Angel Rojo.
Si es que son muy descarados hombre. 
Cuando yo hacía esa analogía no contaba con que trajeran todo el equipaje, es decir, que también volvieran los del Opus.
Pero es que tienen fijación con las liturgias;-)
Ahora que ya han mareado a las "bases del terrorismo" y los de HB se preguntan que pintan aquí estos de EA y Bildu, Larrerina se entenderá a la perfección con Hernández y Fernandez para desmontar lo que montaron en el 59.


----------



## swing (28 Feb 2012)

Melville
Lo de Hitler no fue un asunto personal. Nadie consigue nada porque tenga una fijación.
Por muy personal que sea;-)
Sin entrar en otros enredos y financiaciones, fíjate en un personaje: Von Papen.


----------



## acedece1 (28 Feb 2012)

HERMAN KHAN PREDIJO EN 1967 UNA CRISIS EN ESPAÑA, ESTA SERÍA SUPERADA POR UN NEO-FALANGISMO 



El Blog de Xavier Casals saca una noticia peculiar que reproducimos para que saquen conclusiones nuestros lectores. Un analista estadounidense, Herman Khan, ya predijo en 1967 una crisis de grandes proporciones en España cerca del año 2000 que sería superada... gracias a un Neo-falangismo que se exportaría con éxito al resto de Europa.



UN ANALISTA ESTADOUNIDENSE PREDIJO EN 1967 EL “CRASH” ECONÓMICO ACTUAL Y SU SUPERACIÓN A TRAVÉS DEL FALANGISMO


Un estudio de prospectiva de 1967 de una fundación estadounidense ya detectó una crisis económica global en el 2000
En 1967 Hermann Kahn y Anthony J. Wiener publicaron The year 2000. A framework for speculation on next thirty three years (Hudson Institute, Nueva York), traducido en España dos años después como El año 2000. Un marco para la especulación sobre los próximos treinta y tres años, Revista de Occidente, Madrid, 1969. En esta obra Kahn (1922-1983), un controvertido estratega nuclear del Hudson Institute, auguró un escenario de crisis económica internacional que producía zozobra y crisis bancarias en España y que se superaba a través de un neofalangismo que exportaba sus principios al resto de Europa.
A continuación reproducimos el texto del libro tal como lo transcribe Arnaud Imatz en José Antonio (Plataforma 2003,Madrid, 2003), en sus páginas 438-440 (que corresponden a las del original castellano pp. 423-424). No deja de ser chocante el escenario económico augurado medio siglo antes dadas sus coincidencias con el contexto actual, aunque si parece remoto el aparente protagonismo del neofalangismo en la gestión de la salida de la crisis. En todo caso, nos ha parecido de interés reproducirlo para nuestros lectores.

¿Un neofalangismo o postfalangismo permitirá salir de la crisis?
Esta es la cita textual del ragmento de la obra que ofrece Imatz (hemos añadido subtítulos para facilitar la lectura):
Un nuevo movimiento paneuropeo
En caso de crisis económica mundial o estancamiento… cobran fuerza las tendencias a favor de protestas de tipo ‘poujadista’ entre los pequeños empresarios y oficinistas de Europa Occidental y Estados Unidos. Se separan voluntariamente del Gobierno parlamentario y exponen, de forma dramática, la incompetencia o irrelevancia de muchos partidos políticos e instituciones existentes en Occidente, aunque siguen representando una fuerza marginal. A continuación la crisis económica ocasiona una serie de quiebras bancarias en España. Se forma entonces una inesperada alianza entre estos elementos de protesta y los trabajadores, que tienen una gran tradición de acción anárquica y sindicalista. Empieza a crecer un movimiento antigubernamental fuerte, aunque aún no se conozca perfectamente a dónde va, que pone en peligro al débil régimen liberal que ha sustituido al general Franco.
Un grupo de exfalangistas lidera la sociedad
En esta situación, un grupo de intelectuales (generalmente antiguos falangistas), publica un manifiesto en el que se echa la culpa de las dificultades económicas y de la actual impotencia de España, y de Europa, al final del siglo XX a los valores burgueses y ‘americanos’. Se condena el espíritu burgués y comercial. Predica la reformulación de las sociedades europeas que incorporará a todas las clases sociales en un movimiento de reforma y unidad europea de tipo austero y disciplinado. Su manifiesto implica una reinterpretación, de carácter muy romántico, de tradiciones aristocráticas y caballerescas de Europa, pero extendiéndolas a las masas de una nueva Europa sin clases, añadiendo a lo anterior un programa de administración tecnocrática de la economía nacional y las empresas industriales en el que se da un gran relieve a las nuevas técnicas de dirección y de proceso de datos. Desean un control racional de la industria por parte del Estado, una producción ‘para las necesidades humanas, más que para el beneficio’, quieren restaurar el poder militar de Europa, y su autonomía política, cultivar y promover una sociedad sin clases, desean que los ricos se desprendan voluntariamente de todos sus privilegios, que todos los ciudadanos sirvan durante algún tiempo en las organizaciones estatales de carácter social y militar, y que se llegue al ‘abandono del egoísmo’.
Herman Kahn, el estratega militar que auguró una crisis para el año 2000 y su superación mediante el falangismo.
Este movimiento consigue un gran triunfo en España, y llegado al poder, da pruebas de un nivel de competencia en el Gobierno y de energía desconocido en España durante todo este siglo. La economía española todavía sufre las consecuencias de la depresión mundial, pero en España hay un programa digno y equitativo que se basa, entre otras medidas, en unos servicios sociales muy eficaces, una distribución enormemente equitativa de los bienes, un patrocinio estatal de las artes y las empresas intelectuales que obtiene enormes éxitos. La doctrina romántica del régimen, reforzada por su programa humano y social, sus realizaciones culturales y su gran éxito en la restauración de una moral nacional y en la consecución de un estándar de conducta individual en España, tiene un enorme impacto en Europa.
Éxito europeo
Durante un período de cinco años, el experimento español proporciona el núcleo de un movimiento paneuropeo que, progresivamente, limita o deroga el Gobierno parlamentario y los viejos partidos que integran la mayor parte de Europa Occidental y Central en una unión económica, regida por una brillante tecnocracia internacional, que patrocina las empresas científicas europeas y en que, en forma lenta pero cada vez más firme, se va privando a los intereses burgueses y ‘reaccionarios’ de sus derechos políticos. La disciplina política se disfruta como si fuera un asunto de autosubordinación a los intereses de las masas, pero hay una represión real, si bien limitada e inteligentemente llevada, de los elementos disidentes dentro de la sociedad europea. Nada hay de violento o vulgar en la nueva oligarquía política: sus dirigentes son hombres cultos e incorruptibles. Pero el hecho de que constituye una oligarquía no deja lugar a dudas. Su política cada vez va más de los asuntos internos hacia los internacionales. 

FUENTE: UN ANALISTA ESTADOUNIDENSE PREDIJO EN 1967 EL “CRASH” ECONÓMICO ACTUAL Y SU SUPERACIÓN A TRAVÉS DEL FALANGISMO « Blog de Xavier Casals

Resultados de la Búsqueda de imágenes de Google de http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-zz2s85DIWzc/TfnNPBC3IMI/AAAAAAAAAdk/_6gJmXrmQzQ/s1600/Petita.jpg


Resultados de la Búsqueda de imágenes de Google de http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-zz2s85DIWzc/TfnNPBC3IMI/AAAAAAAAAdk/_6gJmXrmQzQ/s1600/Petita.jpg


----------



## MELVILLE (28 Feb 2012)

swing dijo:


> Melville
> Lo de Hitler no fue un asunto personal. Nadie consigue nada porque tenga una fijación.
> Por muy personal que sea;-)
> Sin entrar en otros enredos y financiaciones, fíjate en un personaje: Von Papen.



Bueno, por supuesto, casi todo es siempre mucho más complejo de lo que parece a simple vista. Tendemos a simplificar demasiado, y a generalizar, que es peor.

Franz Von Papen es personaje de sumo interés, sin duda, aunque has dejado el comentario tan en el aire que no sé a qué te referías exactamente sobre Von Papen.


----------



## MELVILLE (28 Feb 2012)

Por cierto, MPRIEDE, enhorabuena por todo este hilo.Impresionante número de visitas, buen tono de discusión y reflexión y, parece, un lugar sin censuras ni 'aliolis' inoportunos.

Que dure, que dure, jejeje


----------



## CONSPIRADO (28 Feb 2012)

Pues a mi, todo esto del vagón aparecido me huele a encaminamiento. Me parece muy raro que lo hayan conservado, cuando, destruyéndolo, se habrían ahorrado los problemas.
¿Quien lo mandó guardar?
¿Por qué nadie ha dicho nada desde entonces?
Lo del concurso de la empresa me parece demasiada casualidad. ¿Por qué no se deshicieron del vagón antes del concurso?
¿Qué pretenderán vendernos ahora?


----------



## MELVILLE (28 Feb 2012)

CONSPIRADO dijo:


> Pues a mi, todo esto del vagón aparecido me huele a encaminamiento. Me parece muy raro que lo hayan conservado, cuando, destruyéndolo, se habrían ahorrado los problemas.
> ¿Quien lo mandó guardar?
> ¿Por qué nadie ha dicho nada desde entonces?
> Lo del concurso de la empresa me parece demasiada casualidad. ¿Por qué no se deshicieron del vagón antes del concurso?
> ¿Qué pretenderán vendernos ahora?



Hola, Conspirado:

Lo que pretenden vendernos es la Versión Oficial 2ª Fase. Ahora bien, la aparición de "esta prueba" (hay que ver si de verdad prueba algo o es solo intoxicación) ahora, tras las elecciones, tras la caída de Garzoneras, tras el Urdangarinazo, plantea varias hipótesis a cual más abracadabrante:

1. ¿Implica que las mentes criminales que idearon el atentado siguen en acción, a pleno rendimiento y van a encaminarnos a otra fase de la 11-Mentira? Creo que sí.

2. ¿Implica que aún sigue la mascarada y que alguien quiere que esto suceda para que los más borregos se traguen 'la otra cara de la moneda'? Sin duda.

3.-¿Implica que es el PP quien está destapando el asunto, bien sea para intoxicar más, bien para -ojalá- averiguar la verdad? El PP tiene ahora la sartén del poder por el mango. Sin duda, gente del Psoe y del PP conocían la existencia de estos restos. Durante el zapaterato no salió nada. Si sale ahora, ¿será cosa del PP (sean buenas o malas sus intenciones)? Apuesto a que es cosa pepera. Lo que no acierto a imaginar son las intenciones...

Saludos, Conspirado


----------



## M. Priede (28 Feb 2012)

MELVILLE dijo:


> Por cierto, MPRIEDE, enhorabuena por todo este hilo.Impresionante número de visitas, buen tono de discusión y reflexión y, parece, un lugar sin censuras ni 'aliolis' inoportunos.
> 
> Que dure, que dure, jejeje



Me alegro, porque ayer tuve un bronca de cuidado en el hilo de las balanzas fiscales. Es que no soporto a los tramposos que van de listos.

Empiezan meando en tu puerta diciendo que dices lo que no dices, y de paso contestan a lo que tú no has afirmado. Les rebates, entonces cambian de asunto. Le contestas a ese nuevo asunto y entonces retoma el primero y como si nada le hubieses dicho de él hasta entonces.

Ya me voy cagando en la p. madre de dos. Uno con lo de la matanza de Badajoz, y firmaba O rianxeiro. El de ayer con lo de las balanzas fiscales, y firmaba Paisa. Si les llamas idiotas y cretinos entonces te llaman españolazo, o "mesetario", que me decía el de ayer; ahora bien, de momento, cuando les llamas hijop.uta entonces callan. De momento es así.

Es que no soporto a la gente que hace trampas dialécticas, que no rebate lo que has dicho sino lo que él te atribuye que has dicho, y que para más cojones te acusa de no entender lo que escribe. El de ayer me culpaba de que el incremento de separatismo en Cataluña es culpa de la gente como yo y de los que nos negamos a dar a Cataluña un Concierto Económico como el de Navarra y el País Vasco.

Se consideraba partidario de la unidad de España (del PPC de Alicia ******* Camacho, seguro) y sostenía que para evitar la fractura de la Nación había que concederle a Cataluña los privilegios que pide su casta política.

Me voy pitando porque se me acaba la batería del coche. Resulta que estoy cambiando de módem y no veas que lío. Estoy sin conexión. Ahora estoy en la calle chupando de una wifi abierta.


----------



## belga197 (28 Feb 2012)

CONSPIRADO dijo:


> Pues a mi, todo esto del vagón aparecido me huele a encaminamiento. Me parece muy raro que lo hayan conservado, cuando, destruyéndolo, se habrían ahorrado los problemas.
> ¿Quien lo mandó guardar?
> ¿Por qué nadie ha dicho nada desde entonces?
> Lo del concurso de la empresa me parece demasiada casualidad. ¿Por qué no se deshicieron del vagón antes del concurso?
> ¿Qué pretenderán vendernos ahora?



Por lo menos han tenido el detalle de construir un chamizo para que se conserven bien los restos, no fuese que tardesen un poco más en ganar las elecciones.  Eso sí, se dejaron un pedazo de boquete.

Porque digo yo, si es chatarra inservible ¿para qué molestarse en construir el chamizo?

Si lo quieres ocultar, ¿por qué lo guardas en vez de achatarrarlo?¿o por qué lo sacas del hangar en el que estaba tan bien "escondido"?

Coño, es que es absurdo.


----------



## M. Priede (28 Feb 2012)

MELVILLE dijo:


> Hola, Conspirado:
> 
> Lo que pretenden vendernos es la Versión Oficial 2ª Fase. Ahora bien, la aparición de "esta prueba" (hay que ver si de verdad prueba algo o es solo intoxicación) ahora, tras las elecciones, tras la caída de Garzoneras, tras el Urdangarinazo, plantea varias hipótesis a cual más abracadabrante:
> 
> ...



Ocurre que el PP y todos los demás saben que nadie se va a atrever a hablar de la autoría, y como la versión oficial hace agua por todas partes, pues la solución es aliolar al personal con más titadyne, goma dos, almalás, vagones, tornillos, testigos. Así pueden sacarle ocho años más al asunto.

Luis de Pino no parece apesadumbrado. Alguien que da por buena la versión oficial del 11-s y que insulta a quienes la cuestionan es alguien que no desea que se conozca la autoría del 11-m, y que no me vengan con cuentos. Luis del Pino no es ningún necio y sabe de sobra lo que hay detrás. Como lo saben en El Mundo, en LD y en todos los multimedia. No lo sabrán en las redacciones de los periódicos pero sí en los consejos de dirección de los grandes medios.

Luis del Pino creyó que los autores serían otros. Me temo que ni él ni LD habrían investigado nada de saber lo que hoy sabemos, porque yendo por descarte no hay muchas más opciones, y además, detrás de todas ellas, siempre aparecen los mismos. Y no son ni etarras ni socialistas ni moros ni Galindo ni Vera ni Rubalcaba ni Mohamed. Claro que también podemos empezar a hacer como diabblo y culpar al KGB.

Fijaos en esta desvergüenza de GEES. Como si ellos no tuvieran nada que ver en la manipulación de todo lo que ocurrió en Libia. Y antes en Irak y ahora en Siria y en Irán. (Ayer me llegaba un correo pidiendo que rezara para que no haya una guerra nuclear en Irán. Es decir: que si machacan a los iraníes --aunque sea con radiaciones, como en Libia-- pero no hay guerra nuclear, es que Dios habrá escuchado nuestras oraciones. Como Irán no tiene armas nucleares --eso como las armas de destrucción masiva de Irak-- pues ya podemos asegurar que Dios está con nosotros)

GEES (Grupo de Estudios Estratégicos para *Sinvergüenzas*)

GEES - Torturas postgadafistas - Libertad Digital


----------



## MELVILLE (28 Feb 2012)

_Es que no soporto a la gente que hace trampas dialécticas, que no rebate lo que has dicho sino lo que él te atribuye que has dicho, y que para más cojones te acusa de no entender lo que escribe. El de ayer me culpaba de que el incremento de separatismo en Cataluña es culpa de la gente como yo y de los que nos negamos a dar a Cataluña un Concierto Económico como el de Navarra y el País Vasco._

Je, sí, lo que ellos digan... JA-JA-JA, como si darles ese concierto solucionase algo, no te jiba.Ya se ve lo mucho que baja el nacionalismoe en la 'tasca vasca' y demás. No hagas caso de esos gilip... 

No saben ni discutir y encima te llaman 'mesetario'. Qué idiotas, como si eso fuera un pecado, consio. Nada, dos forofos de la soplapollez. Lo bueno de discutir con ellos es que aprendes a ver cómo está el percal, qué panorama vivimos, cómo andamos de nivel en esta España nuestra de la burricie y el borreguimo... Pena de España, eh. 

Luego te respondo al otro, que me voy a cenar. Buff, esto engancha mucho...


----------



## acedece1 (28 Feb 2012)

Hola pedromar. Me parece que en LD leí un artículo del gees o del Du Puy ese que se titulaba: Gibraltar de la UE o Gibraltar Uropeo. Órdenes de la superioridad supongo. 


Saludos.


----------



## Tarúguez (28 Feb 2012)

Antes que nada:

¡¡Abrazacos *MELVILLE*!!

----

Después de los dos recientes cerrojazos judiciales, ¿con que cara se presentarían los prebostes políticos de aquí a dos domingos en los monumentos a las víctimas?

Así*n*, por lo menos hacen el teatrillo de cara a los que siguen preguntando.

Y quizá, si alguno de ellos apreta mucho el culo, llegue a creerse que su conciencia está limpia, y puede ir al homenaje sin sonrojarse.

Ya se lo dijo JIdB en su "carta respuesta" a LdP

_"No comparto..._

:vomito:


----------



## sisebuto (28 Feb 2012)

Los vagones, primero el de Gavilán y ahora éste, sólo sirven para quemar los últimos rescoldos de _esperanza conspiranoica_ y rematar su ya menoscabada resistencia, una vez encauzada convenientemente hacia el Soe y Laeta. Es como decirnos: pues sí, todo es mentira, teníamos para analizar bastante más que cuatro clavos. No necesitáis seguir fantaseando con conspiraciones porque os las mostramos directamente. ¿Y qué...? Pues que todo seguirá como hasta ahora y no ocurrirá nada que hayamos previsto. Punto y final.


----------



## MELVILLE (28 Feb 2012)

Tarúguez dijo:


> Antes que nada:
> 
> ¡¡Abrazacos *MELVILLE*!!
> 
> ...



*
Pues abrazacos para ti también, TARÚGUEZ!!!* ) ) )

Los prebostes políticos no podrian presentarse en nigún momumento a las víctimas SI TUVIERAN VERGÜERZA, PORQUE YA SE LES HABRÍA CAÍDO LA CARA A CACHOS. Pero como no tienen -en general... vaya, otra vez generalizando, manías mías- ni conciencia ni vergüenza, pues...

MENSAJE DE PiVa EN EL BLOG DE FEDE:

"el Partido Popular fue colaborador necesario en el 11M... Podemos decirlo asi para no personificar en individuos concretos, aunque al final todos los que tienen puestos de responsabilidad en el partido, tienen responsabilidad en el 11M ya sea por acción, omisión o mirar para otro lado. Exactamente igual que las personas del Partido Socialista.

No es razonable esperar heroicidades de nadie. Lo mas a lo que podemos aspirar es a gestos de cara a la galería, o destinados a que todos aquellos que quieren mantener la esperanza en este sistema, la sigan manteniendo en lugar de luchar contra ello.

¿Vamos a preguntarle a Rajoy por el 11M? jejeje Y a Obama por el 11S... ¡A ver si cantan! XDDD

Bueno, lo que ahora está de moda es preguntar a Rajoy por la "lucha antiterrorista"...
El monstruo colocó a Rajoy donde está para que luche contra el monstruo jajaja

Con ETA y la autodeterminación de aquellos de arriba se hará lo que esté planificado, y Rajoy (o el que sea) hará lo que corresponda. Y seguirá siendo asi porque la gente en general ignora como funciona el tinglado. ¡A ver como luchamos contra esto sin saber contra que luchamos! jejeje "

¿Qué opinión os merece? 

El Monstruo ¿colocó a Rajoy? ¿Ya andamos de copas, eh, Mariano? Colocado pero sin colocar a los que no tienen colocaciones. Bueno, perdonad los chistes malos...

Va, no que no hay un monstruo, que hay varios Monstruos, porque yo creo que aquí hay una galería entera, como en las ferias de antes: en cada barraca, un monstruito a cual más feo.

Aquí lo que hace falta es más C2C, TARÚGUEZ, recuerdas??? Jajaja


----------



## MELVILLE (28 Feb 2012)

M. Priede dijo:


> Ocurre que el PP y todos los demás saben que nadie se va a atrever a hablar de la autoría, y como la versión oficial hace agua por todas partes, pues la solución es aliolar al personal con más titadyne, goma dos, almalás, vagones, tornillos, testigos. Así pueden sacarle ocho años más al asunto.
> 
> Luis de Pino no parece apesadumbrado. Alguien que da por buena la versión oficial del 11-s y que insulta a quienes la cuestionan es alguien que no desea que se conozca la autoría del 11-m, y que no me vengan con cuentos. Luis del Pino no es ningún necio y sabe de sobra lo que hay detrás. Como lo saben en El Mundo, en LD y en todos los multimedia. No lo sabrán en las redacciones de los periódicos pero sí en los consejos de dirección de los grandes medios.
> 
> ...



Hola de nuevo:

LdP lleva mucho tiempo decepcionando a los que le leíamos. Yo nunca participé en su blog. Lo he leído, he leído comentarios, algunos muy valiosos pero... se jorobó, como pasó con el de CV o con eld e FJL. Se jorobó o los jorobaron, y por distintas razones, pero en eso no voy a entrar.

Por tanto, LdP no me merece mucha credibilidad, aunque no se le puede regatear que al principio lidiase por aclarar el tema. Cuando vio que la cosa apuntaba donde parece que apunta se dijo 'adiós, Madrid', o dio un bufido y a la porra todo. A darle vueltas a la misma perdiz.

Lo del GEES no lo conozco para nada. Estos son 'Think tank' o no? Perdonad mi ignorancia, eh. He leído el articulejo que enlazas. Las mismas mentiras de siempre. Los mismos amos. Las grandes familias que lo dominan todo...

Saludos y hasta pronto


----------



## swing (29 Feb 2012)

Conspirado
¿Por qué tiene que llevar a alguna parte?
¿Ha llevado a alguna parte todo lo “conspirado” hasta ahora?
Se han limitado a decir: Esta prueba y esta y esta son falsas. Pero luego no se sigue el rastro de esa prueba hasta el principio para ver quien la colocó, dando por supuesto que las ha puesto Rubalcaba. 
Ocurre con la kangoo, con la mochila (que, por cierto, “aparece” en EM), con el skoda, con el desguace de los trenes... ocurre con todo.
Y todo el día para arriba y para abajo con lo de las víctimas, el gran tabú. Y si alguien se desmanda y se le ocurre mirar esas cosas agarran una víctima y le arrean con ella.
Para hacer lo que han hecho valía más que lo hubieran dejado en que era un atentado de Al Qaeda y a otra cosa. Pero me temo que no era ese el plan. El plan era revolver al personal,crear tensión, polarizar y dividir a la gente en los países, como están haciendo en todas partes. 
Mira con lo que nos salen hoy cuando abrimos el Msg.



<i>El pentágono admite que los restos de algunas víctimas del 11-S acabaron en un vertedero
Los familiares han condenado un acto "escandalosamente cruel" que sienta un "terrible precedente".El secretario de Defensa ordenó investigar la gestión de la morgue después de que saliera a la luz el extravío y manipulación indebida de algunos restos.</i>

El pentágono admite que los restos de algunas víctimas del 11-S acabaron en un vertedero -  MSN Noticias

¿Esto que es?
¿El desguace de los trenes? 
¿ La destrucción de los enseres de las víctimas?
¿Lo del Yak?
Un pupurrí.


----------



## Fermintx (29 Feb 2012)

Asi es. Y el caso es que te lees LD o escuchas a FJL, y lo que te encuentras es que sacan pecho a destajo por el hallazgo. Se encabronan con el tratamiento de la noticia por parte de PJ. No se cuestionan el por que de esto ahora, cuando a la vez admiten que la falta de custodia deja este hallazgo en una consideracion muy pobre como prueba de nada.
Y por supuesto, como dices, continuan erre que erre con la culpa de los beneficiados de todo aquello entonces: Rubalcaba en primera persona.


----------



## CONSPIRADO (29 Feb 2012)

Swing,
a algún sitio querrán llevarnos.
No creo que lo saquen por la cara.
Puede que sólo quieran hacer experimentos sociales de hasta donde pueden llegar y de cuales son las reacciones de la gente.
No lo se, pero estoy seguro de que no lo hacen por la cara.

Slds.


----------



## swing (29 Feb 2012)

Conspirado
Siempre hay algo para el aniversario.


----------



## sisebuto (29 Feb 2012)

No hay que buscar explicaciones raras, es tan simple como un cierre de archivo. Con esto se invalida el axioma de que se destruyeran todos los vagones y focos de explosión. Tampoco esta aparición menoscaba la credibilidad de la versión oficial. Toda duda se confina en un celda de posibilismos conpiranoicos irresolubles, donde a falta de certezas sólo ha lugar para lo demostrado en el proceso. Goma2... eco eco... y vale ya.


----------



## CONSPIRADO (29 Feb 2012)

swing dijo:


> Conspirado
> Siempre hay algo para el aniversario.



Swing,
son muy dados al simbolismo y tal, pero lo de este año ya es de un descaro enorme.
Los sindis convocan macromanifa p'al 11-M y dicen que dedicarán un recuerdo a las víctimas.
Ahora.
Con un par...

Sl2


----------



## Fermintx (29 Feb 2012)

A las victimas ya se las desprecia abiertamente, desde cualquier ámbito. Si han soportado hasta ahora, por que no van a soportar mas?. 
Y cuanto mas tiempo vaya pasando peor, ademas ahora lo importante es la economia, ellos lo saben, la poblacion esta atemorizada, y ya no van a matar a nadie por ahora, asi que a callar.


----------



## M. Priede (29 Feb 2012)

CONSPIRADO dijo:


> Swing,
> son muy dados al simbolismo y tal, pero lo de este año ya es de un descaro enorme.
> Los sindis convocan macromanifa p'al 11-M y dicen que dedicarán un recuerdo a las víctimas.
> Ahora.
> ...



Eso ha sido una hábil jugada del PSOE, de Rubalcaba, porque ahora es el PP el que queda con el culo al aire, que todo el mundo se acuerda de lo que dieron la murga con el 11-m hasta 2008.

Ya estoy viendo las quejas y las ironías de LD y Luis del Pino, pero al PSOE lo de LdP y LD le importa una higa, lo importante es recordarle al PP su hipocresía.

Desatarán la demagogia más ruin: "fue un atentado contra los trabajadores --dirán los sindicalistas--, porque quienes iban en esos vagones eran trabajadores, no banqueros, y el PP no quiere saber nada ahora que ha recuperado el poder, que es lo único que le importaba cuando tanto hostigaba al gobierno socialista"

Se hacen apuestas


----------



## MELVILLE (29 Feb 2012)

CONSPIRADO dijo:


> Swing,
> son muy dados al simbolismo y tal, pero lo de este año ya es de un descaro enorme.
> Los sindis convocan macromanifa p'al 11-M y dicen que dedicarán un recuerdo a las víctimas.
> Ahora.
> ...



Marlaska no descarta reabrir el 11-M si hubiera "circunstancias nuevas"

¿Circunstancias nuevas? Jodó, si con las antiguas ya vamos que chutamos, consio. ¿Más novedades? No, lo que hacen falta son MÁS VERDADES, porque estos lo que han extendido son eso las ¡NO VES NADAS!

Como aquello de 'no es lo mismo _tejidos y novedades en el piso de encima_ que _te jodes y no ves nada y encima te piso_'. Lo que viene haciendo desde el 11-M, lo segundo: nos joden, no vemos nada y nos pisan.

Saludos


----------



## Tarúguez (1 Mar 2012)

*"Los políticos no quieren saber lo que realmente pasó el 11-M"*

Nacido en Jaén en 1952, Antonio Huertas Abolafia es licenciado en Derecho e inspector de Hacienda. Su primera novela publicada, Madrid, oscura trama de un jueves siniestro (Buenaventura Editorial) parte de los sucesos del 11-M.

*-¿Por qué el trasfondo del 11-M?*

-Porque me causó una gran impresión. Ese día yo iba en un tren y nos hicieron bajar de él en Pitis, al producirse los atentados. Se me quedó marcado, y pensé que podría haberle pasado a cualquier usuario del tren.

*-¿Critica a los políticos de todo signo?*

-Sí. Creo que no quieren saber lo que realmente pasó, no ponen los medios.

*-Su profesión se refleja en la novela. ¿Hay tanto fraude?*

-Sí, mucho.

-*¿La sociedad es hipócrita respecto al 11-M?*

-Nos olvidamos pronto de las tragedias que no nos afectan directamente.

-*¿Con qué le gustaría que se quede el lector?*

-Con que siempre hay algo que hacer, que se haga justicia. Que no nos podemos olvidar de la gente que sufre.

*-¿Debería continuar el juicio sobre los atentados?*

-A todo el mundo le da igual. No paran de salir datos sobre el 11-M y un juicio que parecía que iba a sacar una parte que se había escondido, ha sido archivado.

*-¿Hay algún sistema que le parezca más justo?*

-El norteamericano, es más objetivo.

*-¿En el mundo cultural existe también esa hipocresía en vez de denuncia y decir la verdad?*

-Hay demasiado apego al poder. Entre las personas que representan la cultura no hay una crítica social.

*-¿La cultura es servil respecto a la política?*

-Muy poca gente es capaz de mostrar su disconformidad abiertamente. Está sujeta a las consignas de una ideología.

*-Sin embargo, el pueblo parece buscar la verdad.*

-Sí, pero la gente tiene poca influencia. Sólo podemos votar cada cuatro años. Ahí se acaba nuestra influencia.

*-¿Qué solución ve?*

-Soy pesimista, pero siempre queda una llama de esperanza de que haya alguien o algo que nos despierte a todos y que nos empuje a luchar contra la podredumbre.

*-El costumbrismo presenta al español como persona que hace trampas. ¿Cómo cambiarlo?*

-Hay una mala división de poderes.

*-En EE UU los ciudadanos vigilan al Estado, aquí el Estado vigila a la gente, ¿no se siente vigilante por su profesión?*

-Desde el punto de vista de los impuestos nos corresponde vigilar que las personas paguen sus impuestos y hay bastante fraude.

*-¿Qué proyectos tiene ahora?*

-Estoy escribiendo otra historia con los mismos personajes pero no dejo el 11-M, y espero continuar la trama de esta novela, con otras historias que pueden completarla.

*-¿El 11-M es un trauma oculto como la Guerra Civil, que queda como no resuelto?*

-Creo que todos estamos atentos siempre que surge alguna noticia sobre el 11-M y tenemos la esperanza de que se resuelva.

*-¿El olvido no es consecuencia de una mentalidad según la cual cada uno es culpable de su mala suerte?*

-Hubo intención de hacer daño. La mala suerte le tocó a las personas que tomaron aquellos trenes, pero cualquiera podía haber sido víctima. Fue como un shock para toda la sociedad, pero es cierto que se ha olvidado.

*-¿Existen instituciones que se salven de esa apatía general que parece afectarnos a todos?*

-No, el tiempo hace que nos volvamos apáticos todos, el 11-M queda ya muy lejos y el tema se va olvidando.

*-En su novela se muestra también contrario al aborto. ¿Es también consecuencia de la apatía y la hipocresía?*

-Estoy en contra del aborto porque me parece tremendo matar bebés. Me quedé muy impresionado después de ver un reportaje de televisión en el que mostraban cómo se llevaba a cabo.

"Los políticos no quieren saber lo que realmente pasó el 11-M" | Intereconomía | 723994

------

Éste es mi mensaje 9-11


----------



## Nut (1 Mar 2012)

*-Sí, pero la gente tiene poca influencia. Sólo podemos votar cada cuatro años. Ahí se acaba nuestra influencia.*

Y si encima NO LA ejercemos correctamente.Menos.

No estoy de acuerdo en que se diga que no tenemos influencia.No es verdad.
Por que entonces la obsesión por el control absoluto de los medios de comunicación.El bombardeo constante de consignas los fabulosos sueldos bicocas de los "creadores" de opinión?

Pues porque es justamente al contrario.

Otra cosa es que NO SE QUIERA EJERCER esa influencia.

Y no es por falta de conocimiento.No, en la era de las comunicaciones no.

La sociedad española es muy culpable de lo que le pasa.Pues es colaboradora necesaria.

Ningún régimen estado se puede sostener sin una mayoría social.Y ésta Monarquía partitocrática la tiene y es amplísima.

Quién la conforma?Sencillo.Aquellos que votan, elección tras elección a los partidos, sindicatos organizaciones medios etc....Que aplaudieron al Jefe del Estado, designado por los franquistas, durante minutos en la cortes.

Pues siguen dando su apoyo a la "casta".


----------



## M. Priede (1 Mar 2012)

_*Sarkozy dice que "el acercamiento de presos de ETA es deseable"*_

Ah, o sea que los acercan a París, porque Sarkozy es el presidente de Francia ¿no? De no ser así parecería que Sarkozy manda mucho en España, ¿verdad?

Sarkozy dice que el acercamiento de presos de ETA es "deseable" - Libertad Digital


----------



## MELVILLE (1 Mar 2012)

M. Priede dijo:


> _*Sarkozy dice que "el acercamiento de presos de ETA es deseable"*_
> 
> Ah, o sea que los acercan a París, porque Sarkozy es el presidente de Francia ¿no? De no ser así parecería que Sarkozy manda mucho en España, ¿verdad?
> 
> Sarkozy dice que el acercamiento de presos de ETA es "deseable" - Libertad Digital



Hola, MPRIEDE:

Ese acercamiento 'sarkozillo' es deseable... ¿para quién? Bueno, en primer lugar para los de HP (no, no me he equivocado, no es HB, de Herri Batasuna, es HP de ya de... etcétera), o sea, para los etarritas presos, claro, los tontarras que ahora -'probecitos' de ellos- hay que cuidar y mimar, porque hemos sido muy malos con estas criaturitas. 

Pues lo que dices, eso: ya que tanto lo desea don Nicolasito Sarkozy, que los acerquen, eso, que se los lleven todos a cárceles francesas. Que se lo digan a la familia del gendarme francés asesinado por ETA en 2010. No hace tanto... A ver con qué cara se lo diría Sarkozy a la familia de ese hombre que tuvo la mala suerte de encontrarse en el camino de esos cabr.ones.

Indignnante. Y yendo a tu sugerencia: Sarko manda mucho, en efecto, y no solo en Francia, claro, eso es evidente. En 'la bella Francia' ya lo sabíamos que mandaba -veremos si le dejan repetir o no, dependerá del hartazgo que tenga de él los gabachos. Sarko manda en España y fue, ya sabéis, quien volvió a meter a Francia en... Adivina, adivinanza. Va, si lo sabéis mejor que yo: en la estructura militar de la OTAN, en 2009. Casualités de la vie?

Del 'General Del Gol' (o sea) a don Sarko... Una historia de antiatlantismo, hasta la vuelta de los enfants de la patrie al redil useño, 43 años después (desde 1966 a 2009), aunque según dicen don Jacques -petroleras- Chirac también quiso volver allá por el 95, 96... y los useños le dieron con la puerta en las narices. Como siempre, los franceses pedían demasiado a cambio de dar poco o muy poco.

Buff, ya va quedando largo esto. Otro día más.

Hasta otro rato


----------



## Tarúguez (2 Mar 2012)

No deja de llamarme la atención la última frase de casi todos los diarios que se hacen eco de la noticia del robo de Titadyne en Francia:

_En esa misma localidad de Grenoble, la banda terrorista ETA llevó a cabo en el 2001 el robo de 1.600 kilos de explosivo Titadyne._


Aunque no he sabido encontrarla en El Pís.


----------



## swing (2 Mar 2012)

Taruguez
Tenemos el titadyne de Plevin del 99 y el de Grenoble de 2001. 
Dos ejercicios de triangulación.
Pero como no nos digas que noticia es esa en la que hacen referencia al de Grenoble...


----------



## swing (2 Mar 2012)

Coño.
Si lo han vuelto a repetir.


<i>ATRACO A PRIMERA HORA DE LA MAÑANA
La policía francesa descarta que ETA esté tras un robo de explosivos cerca de Grenoble
Dos personas han asaltado un camión y se han llevado cerca de 175 kilos de material
Jueves, 1 de marzo del 2012 </i>

Francia descarta que ETA esté tras un robo de explosivos


El cambio del cambio. El cambiazo.


<i>Fuentes de la lucha antiterrorista han descartado que ETA esté tras el robo a punta de pistola que se ha producido este jueves en la localidad francesa de Isere, cerca de Grenoble. Aunque en un primer momento los investigadores franceses no descartaron ninguna hipótesis, las primeras declaraciones de los testigos apuntan a que los autores del robo son <b>dos personas con rasgos magrebís.</b></i>


Es cojonudo. Dos <b>encapuchados</b> con rasgos magrebís.
Y dos personas que luego resultan ser sólo una.



<i>El robo se produjo sobre las seis de la mañana, cuando uno de los camiones cargados con cerca de una tonelada de explosivos fue asaltado por un encapuchado.</i>


Un a absoluta tomadura de pelo si no fuera porque con esa dinamita van a matar a alguien. Atentado que, por supuesto, será adjudicado a Al Qaeda.


----------



## CONSPIRADO (2 Mar 2012)

swing dijo:


> Coño.
> Si lo han vuelto a repetir.
> 
> 
> ...





CLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARO, la ETA ha muerto, VIVA EL ISLAM, ¡vaya tela!

Sl2


----------



## swing (2 Mar 2012)

Esto es aparentemente tan estúpido como cuando en el 11M nos dicen que si la dinamita es extranjera los asesinos son españoles y si la dinamita es española los asesinos son extranjeros.

¿Son chapuceros?
No. Lo hacen así.


----------



## ZetaJoy (2 Mar 2012)

swing dijo:


> Coño.
> Si lo han vuelto a repetir.
> 
> 
> ...



Ya están preparando el escenario para el siguiente acto.

En el próximo capítulo:
"Un comando iraní de Alqaeda (WTF!) ha colocado unas bombas que han matado a cientos de personas bla, bla, bla... y el explosivo es Titadin y vale ya!"

Edito:
El guión va a ser un remake de esta otra película del National Geographic, donde podréis aprender que los más lógico y práctico es usar teléfonos móviles como iniciadores de bombas... además de ver la reconstrucción de como *Alqaeda *cometió el 11-M. 

Aviso: Para visionar este vídeo (y los 3 que le siguen) es imprescindible tener una palangana a mano.

[YOUTUBE]b6B81gYnpP0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## swing (2 Mar 2012)

Pues volvemos al cogollo. Unos cuantos datos que espero no tener que explicar, porque se explican solos. Para quien lo quiera entender, claro.

Manzano en la Comisión




-	El misterio de la Titadyne. 
-	<i>"Ni yo, ni nadie de mi unidad dijo la palabra Titadyne, sólo se dijo dinamita", dijo ******* Manzano, "y se lo comuniqué verbalmente a mi inmediato superior, que es el comisario general de Seguridad Ciudadana", entonces Santiago Cuadro. "Entonces, ¿de dónde surgió lo de la Titadyne?", preguntó el popular Jaime Ignacio del Burgo. "Es posible que por encima de mí, en la cadena de mando, cuando se le dice dinamita se asocie con Titadyne, el explosivo utilizado por ETA desde el año 2000, y que así se comunicase", replicó. "Pero ETA ha usado Goma 2", preguntó el diputado popular. "Sí, en los años 80, pero desde 1999, desde 2000, sólo usa Titadyne y también explosivo de otro tipo", remarcó. El diputado de ERC Agustí Cerdà le preguntó que, entonces, por qué utilizó Acebes ese argumento de la Titadyne: "Lo ignoro, porque ni de mí ni de mi unidad salió lo de Titadyne, porque sólo se dijo dinamita", remachó.</i>


"Ni yo ni nadie de mi unidad dijo nunca que la dinamita fuera Titadyne" | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS

Remarco

<i>"Pero ETA ha usado Goma 2", preguntó el diputado popular. "Sí, en los años 80, <b>pero desde 1999, desde 2000, sólo usa Titadyne y también explosivo de otro tipo", </b>remarcó.</i>




Están hablando de la dinamita de Plevin del 30 de septiembre de 1999.



Noticia original sobre el robo de la dinamita de Plevin. No hablamos de las intoxicaciones de 2006. Los etarras fueron detenidos y la dinamita recuperada. Triangulación, como en Sokoa.



<i>“La policía recupera la dinamita robada por ETA y detiene al asesino de Tomás y Valiente
En la operación fueron capturados, además de Bienzobas, otros dos etarras y dos franceses”


“<b>La policía francesa recuperó ayer las ocho toneladas de dinamita industrial que el pasado lunes robó un comando de ETA en la empresa Titanite, en Plévin (Bretaña). La operación comenzó con la localización, en la mañana de ayer, de una partida de 2.500 kilos de dinamita que había sido depositada en una casa cercana a Pau </b>-a unos 800 kilómetros de Plévin- y la posterior detención de tres etarras, entre ellos Jon Bienzobas, Karaka, el presunto asesino del ex presidente del Tribunal Constitucional Francisco Tomás y Valiente.”


“<b>Las detenciones permitieron localizar por la tarde el resto del botín a unos 70 kilómetros de donde se produjo el robo, y detener a dos bretones como sospechosos de haber colaborado en el asalto.”</b></i>


La polica recupera la dinamita robada por ETA y detiene al asesino de Toms y Valiente










Estamos en plena tregua, aunque acabará enseguida.
¿Se enteró Mayor de la operación francesa llevada a cabo por Roger marión y Guerrero Lucas?
SI
Aunque dice una cosa de lo más curiosa, viniendo de boca de quien conoce la “Hoja de Ruta” de Eta.







<i>“Mayor afirma que la banda terrorista no tiene clara su estrategia”

Así lo cree el ministro del Interior, Jaime Mayor, quien garantizó ayer en Madrid: "No nos consta ninguna escisión ni ninguna fractura en ETA, no se trabaja sobre ese escenario; hay una estrategia que va basculando en función de las circunstancias".</i>


O lo que es lo mismo: Jon Bienzobas era disciplinado cuando en 1996 disparó su pistola contra el catedrático Francisco Tomás y Valiente, también cuando huyó y esperó todo este tiempo agazapado en su escondite.


<i> "ETA siempre, en su historia", explicó el ministro, "ha medido la fortaleza de la sociedad que tiene enfrente; cuando asesinaba mucho no necesitaba otro tipo de acción; cuando asesinó menos, necesitó un complemento que era la violencia callejera, el rebrote de la misma y la sustracción de un elemento tan mortífero como es la dinamita".


Mayor insistió en que "ETA aún no ha tomado la gran decisión" de tirar definitivamente las pistolas, ni tampoco tiene claro "el calendario y la estrategia" a seguir. El ministro del Interior no quiso entrar en detalles sobre la detención de los tres terroristas "porque la policía francesa debe tener todo el protagonismo". Sí detalló que recibió la buena noticia muy temprano, sobre las 7.15, y que fue el secretario de Estado de Seguridad, Ricardo Martí Fluxà, quien lo despertó para decírselo. Mayor informó inmediatamente al presidente del Gobierno, José María Aznar, y más tarde a algunos políticos de la oposición.


No fue el titular de Interior el único representante del Gobierno que se refirió ayer a la última acción de ETA. El portavoz del Ejecutivo y ministro de Industria, Josep Piqué, lanzó dos mensajes. Uno de tranquilidad -por la detención de los tres terroristas y la recuperación <b>de parte</b> ???????? de la dinamita robada- y otro de preocupación. "Existe el riesgo", dijo, "de que pueda regresar la violencia; el Ejecutivo tiene enormes dudas de que ETA esté de verdad en proceso de paz".</i>



La polica recupera la dinamita robada por ETA y detiene al asesino de Toms y Valiente




La noticia es del 1 de octubre. Es decir, del día siguiente de la recuperación de la dinamita.
Lo importante es que Mayor Oreja se entero y se fijó, pero mucho, mucho, en la detención y recuperación de la dinamita, así que no puede hacerse el longuis.



Eta lanzará el comunicado del fin de la tregua en Gara el 28 de noviembre del 99. Se anuncia oficialmente el 3 de diciembre y el 23 de diciembre se detiene la famosa caravana de la muerte con 1700 kg de una mezcla de explosivos, conteniendo entre ellos goma 2. La caravana, que supuestamente iba a hacerse estallar el día de nochebuena, es interceptada. Ese mismo día Aznar convoca elecciones para el 10 de marzo del 2000.
El primer atentado de Eta será el del teniente coronel Pedro Antonio Blanco, el 11 de enero del 2000.
El segundo , ya con el titadyne que Eta no tenía es el de Buesa.
El 23 F del 2000 se suspende la campaña electoral y se hace agitprop frente al parlamento vasco contra el PNV por la “negociación” del 98, una “tregua trampa” en la que el PNV aparece “acusado” por las dos partes. 
¡Son del CESID! ¡Son del CESID!- decía Arzalluz de los manifestantes.

Lo paradójico es que ese mismo día, 23F del 2000 el jefe de los FARC está siendo recibido con todos los honores por Zaplana en el parlamento valenciano.



Pero volviendo a la caravana de la muerte de la nochebuena del 99, día en el que como ya he escrito anteriormente, en el otro lado del charco están alertando contra el peligro de Bin Laden, gracias a la detención de un terrorista por una información proporcionada por Jean Louis Bruguiere, el mismo juez de la rogatoria de Zougham.
Creo que el episodio resulta suficientemente evocador como para recordar a un remix del atentado de Chamartín (masacre en Nochebuena) y la furgoneta de Cañaveras (Caravana de la muerte)


Diario El Mundo en Internet





<i>“El mecanismo de relojería para hacer detonar en forma simultánea los 1800 kilos de cloratita, dinamita y <b>goma-2 </b>estaba sincronizado. Mayor Oreja indicó que ETA "tenía el propósito de hacer detonar las bombas en forma simultánea, a una hora en la que lo más probable es que los resultados hubieran sido cruentos". 
El ministro sostuvo que "estos hechos demuestran que ETA, en esta huida hacia adelante, está dispuesta a cualquier cosa" y expresó su convicción de que "volverá a insistir en sus acciones", pues "necesita producir un hecho espectacular antes de las elecciones generales", previstas para marzo del año próximo. 
Por su parte, el presidente del gobierno, José María Aznar, advirtió que "manden un camión cargado de dinamita a Madrid o no lo manden, los terroristas nunca conseguirán romper la Constitución y la unidad de España". 
Asimismo, Aznar sostuvo que el gobierno "siempre estará defendiendo el Estado de Derecho frente a quienes amenacen la convivencia". </i>


http://www.lanacion.com.ar/nota.asp?nota_id=166131








Evidentemente, no podían poner titadyne, si era tan reciente la fecha en la que habían detenido a los de Plevin y recuperado la dinamita.
Pero parece que ya no hay pegas para decirnos que Eta usaba Goma 2. Esa goma 2 que nos dijeron en agosto del 96 que Eta no usaba, concluyendo que el paquete bomba mandado al juez Alfaro, que condenó a Amedo y Domínguez pudo ser mandado por gente de los cuerpos de seguridad del Estado.




<i>“Algunas fuentes policiales han explicado a este periódico que ETA ya no emplea goma-2, aunque ésta sigue siendo utilizada por los artificieros de las Fuerzas de la Seguridad del Estado.
En cuanto al libro en el que iba el explosivo, titulado El escorpión de la Corte, esas fuentes indicaron que en algún momento fue el que se utilizó para los exámenes de los artificieros de la Policía y la Guardia Civil.”</i>


Portada de EL MUNDO / Viernes, 14 de junio de 1996...


¿Curioso el título verdad? La verdad es que me extraña que un libro de estudio los Gedex hable de la pólvora del Rey. Hay metáforas que las carga el diablo.
¿Qué hace entonces nuestro hombre desmemoriado?
Lo de siempre. La gran obsesión. Poder completo. Y se lo cuenta a unos cuantos “implicados”. 
Operación Nova con el camión cargado de dinamita que dice Aznar.




<i>“Auger se reunió ayer con Jaime Mayor Oreja, ministro del Interior, para estudiar lo ocurrido y las medidas que deben adoptarse. Asistieron también a ese encuentro Ricardo Martí Fluxá, secretario de Estado de Seguridad; el magistrado Siro García, presidente de la Sala de lo Penal de la Audiencia Nacional (<b>una de cuyas secciones preside Jiménez-Alfaro</b>); Carlos Dívar, juez decano, y José Aranda Calleja, fiscal jefe de dicha Audiencia.
En esa reunión analizaron el dispositivo de seguridad que existe en la Audiencia Nacional y las deficiencias que pueden haberse dado en su funcionamiento. En este sentido, <b>Mayor Oreja les anunció que ha decidido reunificar bajo un mando único todos los servicios de las Fuerzas y Cuerpos de la Seguridad del Estado relacionados con la vigilancia de la Audiencia Nacional y de otros edificios oficiales.”</b></i>


También le quieren meter el atentado de “los de Correos” (el del juez Alfaro) a la extrema derecha y al GRAPO que, por lo visto, estaba enfadadísimo con la condena de Amedo. 

<i>"Los encargados de investigar el caso contemplan la posibilidad de que pueda ser obra de los GRAPO, de grupos mafiosos que ya han enviado antes otras cartas-bomba, o de la ultraderecha.

Fuentes del Ministerio del Interior citadas por Efe indicaron ayer que no cabe descartar que el envío fuese obra de «un exaltado» que se movería en la órbita de la ultraderecha, que habría actuado con fines desestablizadores.</i>

Quiosco | El Mundo en ORBYT



Por si queda alguna duda de que Mayor Oreja recibe información del policía francés que recuperó el titadyne de Plevin, el 7 de febrero del 2000 se formalizó la relación.



<i<“Chevènement dice que ETA reforzó su aparato logístico en la tregua. Mayor dice que la colaboración francesa es el único camino para acabar con el terrorismo”
“La representación francesa estaba integrada, entre otros, por el director general de la Policía Nacional, Patrice Bergougnoux; el director adjunto de la Policía Judicial, <b>Roger Marion;</b> el director central adjunto de Información, Bernard Squarcini, y el jefe del Servicio de Extranjeros y Circulación Transfronteriza, Pascal Mailhos.
Por parte española, asistieron el secretario de Estado de Seguridad, Ricardo Martí Fluxá; el subsecretario de Interior, Leopoldo Calvo-Sotelo; los directores de la Policía y de la Guardia Civil,<b> Juan Cotino </b>y Santiago López Valdivielso, respectivamente, además de mandos de las Fuerzas de Seguridad.”</b></i>

Quiosco | El Mundo en ORBYT



(No es que los otros nombres no deban ser señalados, pero algunos son especiales.)

Una relación que empezó en el 96, cuando Mayor Oreja dijo: El problema etarra también es un problema de Francia”. Empezaría un intercambio de favores por terroristas islamistas.
En el enlace que cuelgo a continuación hay muchísima información , pero no lo leaís si no quereis perder el hilo. Fiaros de mí, no ha sido Al Qaeda;-)

FRANCIA


Por cierto, en 1997 se oficializó el francés en Guinea. Pero ya entraremos en ese tema.

El 7 de marzo de 2001, se produce el robo de Grenoble. Para entonces, Rajoy ha sustituido a Mayor en Interior, quien se ha presentado para lehendakari vasco.
Como diría el intoxicador Rubio...“Hay que recordar” que la dinamita de Plevin fue recuperada por la policía francesa. Mayor oreja y Pedro Morenés , hacen de profetas, proporcionando la coartada por la que Eta tiene que robar más titadyne: La de Plevin está caducada. 
Y en 2004 ni te cuento.




<i>”Interior pidió hace un mes a Francia que vigilara sus polvorines 

Fuerte malestar de los responsables policiales españoles tras el robo de ETA”

“Desde Interior se advierte que con la cantidad de explosivos robada ayer en Francia, ETA tiene material para perpetrar acciones durante más de un año. <b<Recuerdan que desde que la dirección etarra puso fin a la tregua, el 3 de diciembre de 1999, ETA ha perpetrado 20 atentados con coches bomba. En la mayoría de los casos, los vehículos estaban cargados con la dinamita robada en Plevin. </b>Para estas acciones ETA ha utilizado más de 450 kilos de las ocho toneladas robadas en la localidad francesa. Otros 250 kilos de esta dinamita fueron desactivados por los Técnicos en Desactivación de Explosivos de las Fuerzas y Cuerpos de la Seguridad del Estado. Además, una cantidad similar fue incautada en diversas operaciones policiales.”

“Los sucesivos fallos en sus atentados alertaron también a los mandos de Interior.<b> Incluso, cuando se sospechó que la dinamita de Plevin estaba caducada, saltaron aún más las alarmas. Tras estos últimos datos se celebró una minicumbre policial en Interior. Mayor Oreja y Pedro Morenés Eulate se reunieron con mandos de la Guardia Civil y concluyeron que ante esta nueva situación ETA intentaría perpetrar un nuevo robo.”</b></i>

Quiosco | El Mundo en ORBYT



¿Queda clarito o en que idioma hay que decirlo?

Por cierto, Mayor mandando en casa a Acebes por el supuesto robo en Mina Conchita y se lo dice Morenés, quien dicen los rumores que cortocircuitó lo de la dinamita de Asturias.
Qué recauchutados más curiosos.
<i>
“En dicho encuentro, Mayor Oreja le indicó a Morenés que si algún día ETA robaba en España 500 kilos de explosivos tanto el ministro como el secretario de Estado se tendría que ir a su casa.”</i>

Cotino y Roger Marion. 
Por cierto, Cotino es quien crea la UDYCO,- intoxicadora telefónica del viaje asturiano – y quien detiene a Lamari.


<i>España pide a Francia que destine más policías y medios a la lucha contra ETA 

El 9 de marzo, Rajoy se entrevistó en Londres con el ministro francés de Interior, Daniel Vaillant, y volverá a hacerlo la semana próxima para transmitirle la preocupación del Gobierno español por la facilidad con que se mueven los terroristas en el país vecino - El jueves 15, Pedro Morenés habló en París con la cúpula de la lucha antiterrorista - <b>Este domingo, Juan Cotino habló en Valencia con su homólogo, Roger Marion</i></b>

Quiosco | El Mundo en ORBYT


Roger Marion, Levert y la detención de Oyarzabal en Plevin

<i>Aunque las Fuerzas de Seguridad tuvieron conocimiento de «Chernobil» en 1996, tras la detención de Achurra Egurola, entonces jefe del «aparato logístico» de ETA, las investigaciones policiales para localizar el «zulo» se reforzaron el 23 de septiembre del pasado año, tras la detención de Asier Oyarzabal Txapartegui, alias «Baltza», a quien le fue incautada numerosa documentación que aportó nuevas pistas a la investigación sobre los tres grandes zulos de ETA en territorio galo, bautizados por los terroristas con los nombres de «Chernobil», «Z-40» y «Txoriak».
Tras los primeros indicios sobre la localización de «Chernobil», la Policía francesa sospechó que el único que podía tener acceso al zulo era el jefe del «aparato lógístico» de ETA, lo que dificultaba su localización. Sin embargo, la detención de «Baltza» recondujo las investigaciones.
El emplazamiento de este «zulo» también era investigado por Roger Marion, subdirector de la Policía judicial francesa, en colaboración con la Policía española. De hecho, la investigación fue judicializada hace cuatro meses por la juez Levert.</i>
Descubierto en el sur de Francia uno de los mayores depósitos de explosivos de ETA | Nacional | Terrorismo - Abc.es


Roger Marion en el juicio sobre la dinamita de Plevin diciendo que presenta las pruebas que le salen de ahí.

<i>“A lo que el entonces jefe de la DNAT y ahora Prefecto de Seguridad de Lille (norte), Roger Marion, añadió que los RG son un servicio de información protegido por el 'secreto de defensa' y 'no están obligados a presentar todo su material en un juicio'.”</i>

Comisario revela ARB particip con ETA en robo de dinamita Plvin

Rajoy adjudicando a Eta 4000 kg de la dinamita recuperada de Plevin. Aunque encuentren zulos con más de 1000 kg, aunque hagan atentados, a Eta siempre se le adjudica la misma cantidad: 4000 kg.



<i>Titadyne para los atentados
El ministro del Interior, Mariano Rajoy, aseguró ayer que la incautación de 1.150 kilos de explosivos en el sur de Francia es 'una de las operaciones [contra ETA] más importantes de los últimos tiempos'. No en vano, la banda terrorista ha utilizado los coches bomba como principal método para perpetrar sus atentados después de romper la tregua, en diciembre de 1999. ETA cometió dos robos de envergadura para hacerse con explosivos: <b>en el primero, cometido en Plévin (Bretaña) el 28 de septiembre de 1999, la banda se hizo con 7.725 kilos de Titadyne. </b>En el segundo, el 7 de marzo de 2001, en Grenoble, se adueñó de 1.600 kilos. En total, 9.325 kilos. De ellos, la policía francesa ha recuperado 4.545 kilos. </i>




La policía francesa halla un gigantesco arsenal de ETA | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS



En fin, parece que cuando los que realmente poseen la dinamita no logran colocar algo en el mercado y se les caduca, hacen un oportuno hallazgo y se lo adjudican a Eta.


----------



## swing (2 Mar 2012)

Aquí os dejo un enlace selectivo de los atentados del 2000, escrito en junio de 2001, en el que ¡vaya por Dios!, no aparece el atentado de Buesa de febrero de 2000, es decir, el segundo atentado.


Untitled Document



El cogollo empieza poco después.


----------



## swing (2 Mar 2012)

Noticia de JAR del Día de la Hispanidad.

Cotino y los perros de la kangoo.
Cotino y el temporizador de la mochila de Vallecas. 
Cotino y los análisis del explosivo.
Cotino y Leganés.
Cotino y la “novedad” de que Eta no avisa adecuadamente.
La historieta del Skoda



<i> 
EL PAIS 13 octubre 2001 

La policía no detectó el coche bomba que ETA colocó para reventar los desfiles militares

Las cámaras de Telefónica confirman que el vehículo permaneció en el lugar desde que los etarras avisaron de su colocación.- La descoordinación entre los terroristas, causa de que la detonación se retrasara 12 horas

<b>Los perros especializados que la policía desplazó a la calle Alcántara de Madrid tras recibir ayer por la mañana el aviso de coche bomba no detectaron los 30 kilos de explosivos que los etarras habían colocado en su interior, lo que llevó a los agentes a abandonar el lugar tras no hallar ningún vehículo sospechoso. </b>

Según ha podido saber EL PAIS.es, las cámaras de seguridad de uno de los edificios han confirmado que el coche permaneció allí hasta que fue retirado por la grúa.

En dichas imágenes se ve claramente cómo uno de los perros rastreadores de la policía se acerca al Ford Fiesta mal aparcado que los terroristas colocaron, tal y como habían avisado. Sin embargo, sin que se sepa aún por qué, el perro pasa de largo sin detectar nada "por el motivo que sea", han declarado fuentes de Interior, según informa Jorge A. Rodríguez.

<b>El director general de la Policía, Juan cotino, ha especulado esta tarde con la posibilidad de que el explosivo estuviese rociado con algún tipo de producto que lo hiciera indetectable para los perros, algo parecido a lo que hacen los narcotraficantes para burlar los controles antidroga. No obstante, cotino ha declarado que "hay que esperar a los análisis" para determinar la existencia o no de tal producto.</b>

Según se cree, <b>el fallo en la programación del temporizador pudo deberse a que el encargado no hizo bien la distinción entre las 12.00 AM y las 12.00 PM.</b>
En todo caso, según Cotino, los terroristas querían reventar la celebración del día de la Hispanidad y <b>el hecho "novedoso" de que no dieran en el aviso ningún tipo de dato sobre las características del coche -matrícula, marca, color- prueba que ETA tenía la intención de causar un número alto de víctimas -sobre todo entre los cuerpos de seguridad.</b>

El vehículo, un<b> Ford Fiesta blanco con la matrícula doblada que correspondía a un turismo de las mismas características al de un propietario de Leganés, </b>en Madrid.</i>


La policía no detectó el coche bomba que ETA colocó para reventar los desfiles militares | Actualidad | EL PAÍS


----------



## swing (2 Mar 2012)

Joder.
Y yo que pensaba que esto era una "elucubración" mía. Pues es medio oficial.



<i>Exteriores vincula en privado el atentado de Yemen con el final del juicio del 11-M, de Ana Victoria Suárez en El Confidencial
El atentado de Yemen contra un grupo de turistas españoles no es tan casual como apuntó ayer el ministro Miguel Ángel Moratinos. Fuentes socialistas de toda solvencia aseguran a este diario que en el Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores están convencidos de la vinculación del ataque terrorista de Al Qaeda con el final del juicio del 11-M.
</i>



Exteriores vincula en privado el atentado de Yemen con el final del juicio del 11-M, de Ana Victoria Suárez en El Confidencial « Reggio - La Coctelera


Empieza en Yemen en el 99 y termina en Yemen.
Mensajitos.




2 de Julio de 2007
Bermúdez se mira al espejo, se bruñe la calva y sube la manivela de su sillón, desde donde preside majestuosamente la sala.
No está satisfecho y pone dos cojines más sobre el asiento.
Cuando considera que su mismidad luce como un sol ante el espejo, ordena:
¡Roberto!
Si, señor- dice el atribulado secretario.
¡ LA MAZA!- Ruge el juez.
Roberto acude solicito y le entrega el bastón de mando con gran solemnidad.
Bermúdez alza su mano y proclama : Visto para sentencia.
Y el eco del golpe resuena con estruendo en la sala.


¡¡¡BOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!!!




<i><b>3 de julio de 2007</b>
Siete turistas españoles y su guía local fallecieron <b>ayer</b> en yemen como consecuencia de un atentado con coche bomba conducido por un terrorista suicida.

Los turistas españoles formaban parte de un grupo de 13 personas, organizado por Viajes Banoa, una agencia que tiene sedes en Bilbao y Barcelona.</i>


Turistas catalanes y vascos.


----------



## CONSPIRADO (2 Mar 2012)

¡¡¡ OÍDO AL PARCHE !!!

Eduardo El Bueno, ¿haciendo honor a su mote?

Torres-Dulce ordena investigar el foco del 11-M hallado por LD - Libertad Digital

Aunque sea para colarnos la Trola B, con que se estableciese judicialmente la falsedad de la Trola A y soltasen a Zougham y a Trash, ya me daría con un canto en los piños.
A los ojos de la muchedumbre se les quedaría la imagen de que nos mintieron desde el principio, que no fue Al Quaeda,que la cosa no está clara y que no somos conspiranóicos.
Sería un primer paso muy importante.
Que ya es...
Una vez abierta la puerta de la duda, será mucho mas fácil desmontar la Trola B.
EMHO.

Sl2


----------



## ZetaJoy (2 Mar 2012)

CONSPIRADO dijo:


> ¡¡¡ OÍDO AL PARCHE !!!
> 
> Eduardo El Bueno, ¿haciendo honor a su mote?
> 
> ...



Tampoco descartemos que este acto termine por apuntalar la Trola A y dando el cerrojazo definitivo.


----------



## CONSPIRADO (2 Mar 2012)

ZetaJoy dijo:


> Tampoco descartemos que este acto termine por apuntalar la Trola A y dando el cerrojazo definitivo.



Por eso pongo mi razonamiento en condicional.

Sl2


----------



## swing (2 Mar 2012)

Cotino, es el enlace de la triangulación del titadyne de Plevine con Roger Marion.
Cotino es quien coloca a Cuadro y a Manzano
Cotino y De la Morena enredando con el “Garzon de los cojones”.




<i>LA CONJURA DE LOS NECIOS
"Cuando el PP llegó al poder en 1996 y Jaime Mayor era ministro del Interior, el director general de la Policía, Juan cotino, invitaba en su casa a paellas a Baltasar Garzón, mientras el comisario Jesús de la Morena esperaba a que estuviera de guardia en la Audiencia Nacional para juidicializar las operaciones antiterroristas que el Ejecutivo tenía especial interés en encauzar en una determinada dirección. Vino luego la tregua trampa del 98 y el juez se apresuró a invitar a un curso de verano en El Escorial a Xabier Arzalluz quien le pidió que encabezara el movimiento de repliegue de la Justicia ante la de ETA. Unas cuantas causas fueron hibernadas en el cajón..."</i>

Isabel San Sebastián. El Mundo, 30 abril 2007.





http://www.elmundo.es/papel/2007/04/30/opinion/211...



Al final, la mejor información proviene de El Pais, en concreto de Ekaizer, quien nos cuenta como Gabriel Fuentes contacta con Cotino (y el calentólogo de Erns & Young Juan Costa) en la mañana del 11M para decirle que no ha sido Eta. 

Cotino se desplaza inmediatamente al despacho de Fuentes en Madrid.


El hundimiento de la tesis de ETA | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS


Será Ekaizer también quien nos cuenta que es el jefe del Pentágono en funciones el 11S y actual vendedor de escudos antimisiles, Richard Myer, quien lanza la autoría de Al Qaeda a las 8 de la tarde del 11M desde Argentina. Aznar abre la víaislamista de la kangoo, “en contra del criterio de sus policías”.
Una parodia de lo que pudo haber pasado con lo del titadyne, podría ser algo así.




_
Mañana del 11M. 
Gabriel Fuentes llama a Cotino, que está metiendo dinero de las baldosas en la lavadora.



Gabriel Fuentes.
Oye, ¿te acuerdas de aquel trapi que hicimos con Guerrero Lucas y roger Marión , cuando encargamos a los idiotas de siempre que robaran 8000 kg de titadyne en una fábrica?


Cotino
¿Cual, la de Grenoble?



GF
No, hombre , no. Eso fue cuando hicimos otro trapi porque ya daba mucho cante lo que se estiraba aquella dinamita, además la que quedaba estaba hecha unos zorros.
Y sobre todo, había que quitar de enmedio a Txapote, que estaba empezando a ponerse borde.



Cotino

Ah..ya, la de Plevin.


GF
Pos eso. Cuidadín, cuidadín con el titadyne.
Vamos a llevarnos bien, ¿verdad?


Cuelgan
Cotino levanta el teléfono y llama a su amigo.

Oye Cuadro, ¡¡¡Quéeeee????
¿Que ya has dicho que es titadyne?
Esto hay que arreglarlo
Llama a Manzano, yo llamo a los de arriba.

_


¿Mandarán finalmente al pecador Cotino al Vaticano?


----------



## swing (2 Mar 2012)

Pueden hacer A o B, lo que les de la gana.
Pero también pueden tirar con la "noticia" hasta el 11M y luego dejarlo pasar, como han hecho hasta ahora.


----------



## belga197 (2 Mar 2012)

Ojo, que igual no llega ni a A o B. Porque lo que ha dicho Torres-Dulce es que por si sí o por si no....

Igual el lunes dice que era que sí y que está todo hecho.

¿Os acordais de Rajoy cuando salió el inspector Alvárez a decir que no recogió la mochila en El Pozo? Si no recuerdo mal dijo algo así cómo:"Esto lo cambia todo" o "esto le da un vuelco al 11-M".

No duró el fin de semana. El lunes ya estaba todo "aclarado".


----------



## swing (2 Mar 2012)

Joder, cuanta noticia y contranoticia.

¿Qué tal si eliminamos el 11-M del calendario? - Los enigmas del 11M - Luis del Pino


Y se supone que poner el 11M en el punto de mira y como punto de enfrentamiento es para hacer desaparecer la fecha del 11M.
Pues vaya sistema más curioso. Inédito, diría yo;-)
Mareo de perdiz.


----------



## belga197 (2 Mar 2012)

swing dijo:


> Joder, cuanta noticia y contranoticia.
> 
> ¿Qué tal si eliminamos el 11-M del calendario? - Los enigmas del 11M - Luis del Pino
> 
> ...



Hay que agradecer al de UGT que hiciese esas declaraciones tan "afortunadas". Si se hubiesen aguantado lo de decir que era para homenajear a las víctimas podían haberse manifestado el 11-M sin mayor problema.


----------



## Fermintx (2 Mar 2012)

CONSPIRADO dijo:


> ¡¡¡ OÍDO AL PARCHE !!!
> 
> Eduardo El Bueno, ¿haciendo honor a su mote?
> 
> ...



Lo que no entiendo yo, mas alla del autobombo, es la excitación reinante en LD. Con todos los chascos habidos y por haber en todos estos años.
"España parece por un dia una democracia" "este es el mejor homenaje" etc.
A ver la semana que viene, o cuando sea como se tiran de los pelos.


----------



## Tarúguez (2 Mar 2012)

swing dijo:


> Taruguez
> Tenemos el titadyne de Plevin del 99 y el de Grenoble de 2001.
> Dos ejercicios de triangulación.
> Pero como no nos digas que noticia es esa en la que hacen referencia al de Grenoble...




Se me olvidó poner algún enlace, pero aparecía en muchos medios.

Curiosamente, no lo encontré en El Pís.

Aunque supongo que la noticia vendrá de un teletipo de una agencia como es normal, me llama poderosamente la atención (que decía J. Ignacio Blanco), es que al final pongan la coletilla de lo de eta en 2001.

Si por una de aquellas, pese a que se alegue que al romperse la cadena del váter de custodia (por supuesto sin entrar en dónde se rompió), la chatarra del cobertizo fuése analizada, y pese a los años, apareciése más retrato robot con DNT y nitroglicerina, se acallarían muchas voces.

¡¡Véis votantes de poca fé, cómo teníamos razón!!

¡¡No mentimos!!

*Hay que acordarse de que la verdad periodística, también cuenta.*

::

Quizá lo que no quieran (puedan) hacer los Tribunales, lo hagan algunos medios.

Y ya de paso hay magrebís con 750 kg para un futurible.

Hay que joderse, un notas encapuchado y con rasgos magrebíes.

Luego eran dos.

¿A ver si es que debajo de la capucha asomaba la chilaba?

_Vasereso_


----------



## MELVILLE (3 Mar 2012)

Fermintx dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo yo, mas alla del autobombo, es la excitación reinante en LD. Con todos los chascos habidos y por haber en todos estos años.
> "España parece por un dia una democracia" "este es el mejor homenaje" etc.
> A ver la semana que viene, o cuando sea como se tiran de los pelos.









Da la sensacion de que ese nerviosismo de los de LD puede deberse al simple hecho de 'la exclusiva'. LD no ha logrado muchs que sean sonadas y, como aquel personaje de Vicki el Vikingo, ESTÁNNNN ENTUSIASSSMAAAADOSSS!!!

Usea...

Pero tienes razón: como al final esto sea un chasco fiasco qué asco,ya veras las excusas peregrinas que se inventaran y tal.

a mi me gustaria que explicaran con mas detalle como han dado con esos restos, etc, etc. y,*sobre todo, QUÉ CASUALIDAD, todo sale ahora, a pocos dias del 8 aniversario del 11-M, ¿no? *

QUÉ CASUAL QUE, CASUALMENTE, PASAN TANTAS CASUALIDADES! 






Saluds


----------



## ZetaJoy (3 Mar 2012)

MELVILLE dijo:


> a mi me gustaria que explicaran con mas detalle como han dado con esos restos, etc, etc. y,*sobre todo, QUÉ CASUALIDAD, todo sale ahora, a pocos dias del 8 aniversario del 11-M, ¿no? *
> 
> QUÉ CASUAL QUE, CASUALMENTE, PASAN TANTAS CASUALIDADES!
> 
> ...



El año pasado por estas fechas también había ajetreo con el 11-M. La defensa de Manzano pidiendo que se le juzgase por terrorismo para que la causa pasase a la AN, Rubalcaba que seguía sin dar los protocolos y sin identificar a los TEDAX, el Ultimatum de Cillán a Rubalcaba... y la casualidad quiso que precisamente el día del aniversario los Tedax empezasen a declarar en la AP. Y la casualidad quiso también que los titiriteros de la zeja eligiesen precisamente ese día para hacerle un homenaje a Garzón (este año la maniobra de distracción le ha tocado a los sindicalistos).
La «Zeja» reaparece el 11-M para homenajear a Garzón

En fin, esto parece un mismo guión repitiendose ad eternum.


----------



## MELVILLE (3 Mar 2012)

ZetaJoy dijo:


> El año pasado por estas fechas también había ajetreo con el 11-M. La defensa de Manzano pidiendo que se le juzgase por terrorismo para que la causa pasase a la AN, Rubalcaba que seguía sin dar los protocolos y sin identificar a los TEDAX, el Ultimatum de Cillán a Rubalcaba... y la casualidad quiso que precisamente el día del aniversario los Tedax empezasen a declarar en la AP. Y la casualidad quiso también que los titiriteros de la zeja eligiesen precisamente ese día para hacerle un homenaje a Garzón (este año la maniobra de distracción le ha tocado a los sindicalistos).
> La «Zeja» reaparece el 11-M para homenajear a Garzón
> 
> *En fin, esto parece un mismo guión repitiendose ad eternum.*



ZETAJOY:

Tú lo has dicho. Un guión. Eso es! Y repitiéndose siempre lo mismo, como un disco rayao, consio. Muy bueno. No recordaba todas las 'casualidades' del aniversario del año pasado.


Parece como si 'Mano Negra' -llamemos asi, si os parece, al cerebrito maquinador de todo esto, aunque me parece evidente que no es único, aqui hay varias 'mentes criminales' en acción, *TODAVÍA EN ACCIÓN,EH!!!*-, pues... 







Parece como si Mano Negra (o Manos Negras) dijera cada año algo así como: "Venga, este aniversario del 11-M qué vamos a presentar al 'público consumidor' en sus distintos niveles -borreguil, aborregao y seguidista; informado pero moderadito y cabreao crítico". 

Es como si ese tal MN dijera: "¿Qué platito les servimos este año pa' que se hable un poco del 11-M y luego, vuelta a lo mismo, al olvido, al ninguneo y al 'cállate, conspirativo, deja de decir chorradas!' y ya estamos como siempre?"

Saludos, ZETAJOY 

PS: Por cierto, amigo, *impresionante el video -o, mejor dicho, los videos- que enlazas siempre en tus mensajes*. Se me pasa decirlo y ya no quiero que pase de hoy, pues lo vi al poco de entrar en la Burbu...


----------



## M. Priede (3 Mar 2012)

Dado que no podemos hacer más de lo que hacemos, bueno es contemplar a nuestra casta política en su infamia.

Lo de Libertad Digital consiste en no dejar que el asunto se muera; tampoco es cuestión de exigirles que se inmolen. 

Mientras no se aborde la autoría todo consistirá en marear a la gente: ahora los vagones, después el explosivo, después las pruebas inventadas y las desaparecidas. Y cuando todo se acabe, vuelta a empeza, tal y como viene sucediendo desde hace ocho años.

MÁS IMPORTANTE AUN es observar la cantidad de cosas que pueden estar relacionadas con el 11-m, por ejemplo la rendición de España ante la ETA y que Sarkozy tanto alaba.

NOSOTROS YA SABEMOS QUIÉNES FUERON LOS AUTORES Y LO QUE HABÍA DETRÁS. A grosso modo, pero lo sabemos. Ahora toca entender lo que pasa y esperar.

No sé, pero las presidenciales francesas pueden dar un vuelco tremendo a la situación, y la tensión franco-alemana frente a la anglosajona irá a más. O lo que es lo mismo: Wall Street-City // BCE. Está por ver en qué acaba todo esto. De momento los hombres fuertes de los bancos de inversión americanos (responsables directos del desastre financiero) capitanean la nave financiera europea, dado que un colapso financiero en cualquiera de los dos ejes afecta de lleno al otro. Pero... Mirad la tensión con Irán; dudo mucho que en el momento en que la escasez de petróleo se haga inocultable y si Sarkozy no está al mando de la política francesa, Francia se mantenga alineada con Estados Unidos. Acordaos de lo de Irak. *Es posible que Estados Unidos se acabe arrepintiendo de haber tomado como aliado a Francia en detrimento de España. Si algo así sucediese veremos echar humo a esa maquineta de la CIA que es Wikileaks*


----------



## MELVILLE (3 Mar 2012)

M. Priede dijo:


> Dado que no podemos hacer más de lo que hacemos, bueno es contemplar a nuestra casta política en su infamia.
> 
> [...]
> 
> No sé, pero las presidenciales francesas pueden dar un vuelco tremendo a la situación, y la tensión franco-alemana frente a la anglosajona irá a más. O lo que es lo mismo: Wall Street-City // BCE. Está por ver en qué acaba todo esto. De momento los hombres fuertes de los bancos de inversión americanos (responsables directos del desastre financiero) capitanean la nave financiera europea, dado que un colapso financiero en cualquiera de los dos ejes afecta de lleno al otro. Pero... Mirad la tensión con Irán; dudo mucho que en el momento en que la escasez de petróleo se haga inocultable y si Sarkozy no está al mando de la política francesa, Francia se mantenga alineada con Estados Unidos. Acordaos de lo de Irak. *Es posible que Estados Unidos se acabe arrepintiendo de haber tomado como aliado a Francia en detrimento de España. Si algo así sucediese veremos echar humo a esa maquineta de la CIA que es Wikileaks*



Y no solo las elecciones en Francia, amigo PRIEDE. También están a la vista las presidenciales de EEUU de este año. Veremos si Obama repite o no, aunque lo del partido republicano allí parece una jaula de grillos.

Sl2


----------



## Tarúguez (3 Mar 2012)

ZetaJoy dijo:


> El año pasado por estas fechas también había ajetreo con el 11-M.
> 
> En fin, esto parece un mismo guión repitiendose ad eternum.





[size=+2]2011-03-11[/size]

*Homenaje judicial a las víctimas del 11-M siete años después

Los próximos 11 y 14 de marzo, VII aniversario de la masacre y de la primera victoria electoral del PSOE, la Justicia dará un impulso a la investigación.*

_Olivia Moya / Ángela Martialay

El próximo 11 de marzo, séptimo aniversario de la masacre, la juez que sigue la causa contra el que fuera jefe de los Tedax ha llamado a declarar a la mitad de los artificieros que participaron en el traslado de los restos de las explosiones hasta la Unidad Central. El lunes siguiente, día 14, siete años después de las elecciones que cambiaron la historia de España, comparecerán, en calidad de testigo, otros tantos.

Así hasta completar los 48 nombres que, con un año de retraso y tras el escándalo del ultimátum dado por la magistrada del Juzgado de Instrucción número 43 de Madrid al Ministerio de Interior, ha aportado este Departamento.

Siete años después del atentado que provocó 192 muertos y miles de heridos, poco se ha avanzado. No hay autor intelectual de la masacre; sólo un autor material, después de que el Tribunal Supremo corrigiera a la Audiencia Nacional respecto a los muertos de Leganés: el Alto Tribunal recordó que estos no pudieron aportar pruebas para demostrar su inocencia ni pudieron ser juzgados.

No puede establecerse "una atribución individualizada de responsabilidad penal a cada uno de ellos, pues se extinguió con su muerte, lo que determinó, consecuentemente, que no fueran juzgados y que sobre su conducta no se practicaran pruebas de cargo ni de descargo", remarcó. Es más, confirmó la absolución de Abdelmahid Bouchar como autor material, el único de los que estaba en Leganés que sobrevivió al salir corriendo de la casa horas antes.

También el Supremo desvinculó a Al Qaeda de la masacre. Por tanto, hoy, como hace siete años, seguimos sin saber quién concibió aquel atentado, quién lo organizó, quién lo financió ni quién lo ejecutó. Y por su puesto tampoco conocemos qué explosivo se utilizó.

La justicia lo sentenció y los políticos dieron el caso por cerrado, o incluso más: como si nunca hubiera existido. Un silencio institucional que ha recorrido el 11-M todos estos años. Salvo por algunas excepciones: las víctimas de la masacre, naturalmente, y los pocos medios de comunicación que no han cejado en su empeño por conocer la verdad de lo que ocurrió aquél 11 de marzo de 2004 y los días posteriores.

Precisamente gracias a este interés periodístico, los vídeos de la pericial de explosivos encargada por el presidente del Tribunal de la Audiencia, Javier Gómez Bermúdez, vieron la luz. Entre otras, mostraban el malestar que vivieron los peritos al descubrir que entre las escasas muestras había dinitrotolueno, un hidrocarburo que no forma parte de los componentes de la Goma 2 ECO, el explosivo que la tesis oficial se empeñó en defender que estalló en los trenes y que procedía de Mina Conchita, sino del Titadyn, usado habitualmente por ETA.

Y precisamente por el hecho de que de 90 toneladas sólo llegaran a la Audiencia 23 muestras compuestas algunas de ellas por un mísero clavo, por el que la Asociación de Ayuda a las Víctimas del 11-M se querelló contra el ex comisario de los Tedax Juan Jesús ******* Manzano y la perito químico, responsable de recibir en un primer momento los restos del explosivo, de su análisis y su posterior almacenamiento.

¿Qué hará ahora la juez?

Casualidades de la vida o justicia poética, este viernes, séptimo aniversario del 11-M, la instrucción llevada a cabo por la juez Coro Cillán da un paso importante.

La magistrada deberá decidir ahora si ordena practicar alguna diligencia más después de interrogar a los 48 Tedax que participaron en la recogida de restos de los focos del 11-M o, por el contrario, si da por finalizada la instrucción. Las partes -defensa de ******* Manzano y la acusación popular desarrollada por la Asociación de Ayuda a las Víctimas del 11-M- también podrán solicitar que se practiquen nuevas pruebas en los próximos días antes de que termine la investigación judicial.

En caso de que la juez dé por concluida la fase de instrucción -y no pida ni admita nuevas diligencias- debe decidir si archiva la causa o si sigue adelante con ella y dicta el auto de apertura de juicio oral. En este segundo supuesto, será un tribunal de la Audiencia Provincial de Madrid el que deberá juzgar al ex jefe de los Tedax. ******* Manzano está imputado – junto a su subordinada, la perito químico de la Unidad – por los delitos de falso testimonio, ocultación de pruebas y por omisión del deber de perseguir delitos.
_

Homenaje judicial a las vctimas del 11-M siete aos despus - Libertad Digital


----------



## sisebuto (3 Mar 2012)

Son las últimas paladas que entierren definitivamente el 11-M. Esos trenes no sirven para nada. Lamentable LD que nunca quiso coger el toro por los cuernos cuando se evidenció la _joint venture_ PePé-Soe en la ocultación, manipulación y recreación de pruebas y culpables. Fuegos artificales para clausurar la función tras 8 años de manoseo de víctimas y pastoreo de ingenuos.


----------



## CONSPIRADO (3 Mar 2012)

sisebuto dijo:


> Son las últimas paladas que entierren definitivamente el 11-M. Esos trenes no sirven para nada. Lamentable LD que nunca quiso coger el toro por los cuernos cuando se evidenció la _joint venture_ PePé-Soe en la ocultación, manipulación y recreación de pruebas y culpables. Fuegos artificales para clausurar la función tras 8 años de manoseo de víctimas y pastoreo de ingenuos.



No estoy de acuerdo.
Creo que LD ha hecho y hace todo lo que puede por la causa.
Todo lo que les dejan.

Sl2


----------



## sisebuto (3 Mar 2012)

No dudo de la buena voluntad hasta determinado momento por parte de LD, especialmente de Luis del Pino, pero esa reacción formaba parte del juego de manipulación por bandos sobre el que se ha encauzado la farsa política, policial y judicial que ha sido el 11-M, en que el papel de la prensa, cada uno en su rol, ha sido fundamental. La buena voluntad se esfumó cuando fue evidente que el PP de Aznar estaba pringado hasta los sobacos. Ahí comenzó el rubalcabeo descarado e indecente con que LD se vendió a la causa a conciencia. LD, como gran parte de la derecha pepera, estuvo interesado en el 11-M únicamente como estrategia política favorable al PP, tanto como los medios de izquierdas ignorando los bujeros por pura rentabilidad sectarista. Unos y otros han servido al fin último, ya conseguido, de que jamás se sepa la verdad de aquellos crímenes, la cual empezaba por destapar las mentiras de la versión oficial. 

Tenemos una prensa al servicio del PP y otra al Psoe, nada más. LD no es una excepción.


----------



## Caty (3 Mar 2012)

Priede
Antes de todo,queria saludarte.Veo que has conseguido traerte a unos cuantos.Me parece fenomenal...

Y bueno,además quería que me aclararas algo.Hablas de la "rendición de España ante la ETA".No entiendo¿Para ti qué es ETA?
En otro hilo dice Swing:"ETA y GAL son tentáculos de la red Gladio".Ya sé que no compartes la visión de las cosas qe tiene él,pero me gustaria que detallaras un poco más cómo lo ves tú:¿Es ETA "lo que siempre se nos ha dicho que es"?¿Es eso pero además está muy infiltrada y no dan paso sin que se sepa?¿Es un tentáculo de la red Gladio?
Y,si está infiltrada¿¿Por qué no "le echan el cierre ya"?,que diría Zetano.


----------



## MELVILLE (3 Mar 2012)

Tarúguez dijo:


> [size=+2]2011-03-11[/size]
> 
> *Homenaje judicial a las víctimas del 11-M siete años después
> 
> ...



_

TARÚGUEZ: 

Leyéndote y leyendo el enlace que nos dejas he pensado que es como si, al llegar el aniversario, se les removiera la mala conciencia, y tuvieran que montar este paripé anual -no me refiero al Homenaje, eh, sino a ese voluntarismo de 'vamos a impulsar la investigación', etc. 

Qué perra. Y el resto del año, ¿qué? ¿No hay víctimas? ¿No hay día 11 de cada mes? ¿No hay dolor ni sufrimiento de todos?

Abrazacazos_


----------



## Tarúguez (3 Mar 2012)

MELVILLE dijo:


> TARÚGUEZ:
> 
> Leyéndote y leyendo el enlace que nos dejas he pensado que es como si, al llegar el aniversario, se les removiera la mala conciencia, y tuvieran que montar este paripé anual -no me refiero al Homenaje, eh, sino a ese voluntarismo de 'vamos a impulsar la investigación', etc.
> 
> ...




_Déjà vu_ creo que lo llaman amigo MELVILLE.


*caty*, para agradecer sólo has de pulsar debajo a la derecha del comentario que quieras donde pone _Gracias._




Abrazacos.


----------



## Tarúguez (3 Mar 2012)

[size=+2]2010-03-11

DOS MINUTOS DE SILENCIO[/size]

Hace dos años, la noticia fué ésta inmundicia:

*Los políticos deciden borrar también la fecha del 11-M en el Congreso*


_Con improvisación, dos minutos de silencio y una fecha han zanjado los diputados los actos del 11-M. A partir de ahora, las víctimas serán homenajeadas, en su conjunto, el 27 de junio en lugar de en el día en que se cometió el atentado más grave de España, cuya autoría sigue sin conocerse._

*Improvisación manifiesta en el homenaje*

_Tras la lectura del texto, el pleno guardó un minuto de silencio. El homenaje ha contado con la presencia, en la parte inferior del hemiciclo, de la presidenta del Tribunal Constitucional, María Emilia Casas, el presidente del Consejo General del Poder Judicial (CGPJ), Carlos Dívar, la presidenta de la Comunidad de Madrid, Esperanza Aguirre, y el alcalde de la capital, Alberto Ruiz-Gallardón. Los cuatro permanecieron sentados en sillas frente a la tribuna, en el lugar que suelen ocupar las taquígrafas. Y en un ejemplo más de la improvisación con el que se preparó el homenaje, la página web del Congreso no recogía el evento, sino que sólo hablaba esta mañana del que se celebraría por la tarde, a partir de las 17 horas._

Los polticos deciden borrar tambin la fecha del 11-M en el Congreso - Libertad Digital


:vomito: :vomito:


----------



## sisebuto (4 Mar 2012)

Que dejen de pasear y homenajerar víctimas y que pegunten a Mayor Oreja y su amigo Aznar a ver qué hicieron aquellos días de marzo de 2004 con las pruebas y la investigación del asesinato de 200 personas. Lo realizado después no hace falta que nos lo cuenten porque ya lo sabemos: de 2004 a 2008 agachar la cabeza cuando los acusaban de mentirosos y enredar con Laeta un día sí y otro también, para despues tirarse 4 años haciéndose los suecos, hasta la presente. 

El interés de Oreja en la verdad del 11-M:

<object width="420" height="315"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Zk0g-dRGMUg?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Zk0g-dRGMUg?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="420" height="315" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>

El interés de Aznar en la verdad del 11-M:

<object width="420" height="315"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hPpNfzLl5SA?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES&start=3100"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hPpNfzLl5SA?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES&start=3100" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="420" height="315" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## M. Priede (4 Mar 2012)

Sisebuto

Totalmente de acuerdo. Y muy oportunos los vídeos.


----------



## sisebuto (4 Mar 2012)

Priede, pero además fíjate en la jeta de estos señores que es hablarles del 11-M y ¡lagarto!, están todos alejados de la política, no tienen información de primera mano, no tienen prisa por averiguar nada y tal y cual, pero eso sí, cuando les sacan el tema de Laeta, de pronto se les hace el culo pepsicola y retornan a la política activa, que de eso saben mucho y es un asunto que les encanta y hasta se saben lo que harán los etarras los próximos meses en contubernio con Rubalcaba y sus cloacas.

En fin, que da asco esta farsa y tanta gente creyéndose y jaleando a esta panda de timadores profesionales.


----------



## Tarúguez (4 Mar 2012)

A quién sí que habría que recordarle algunas declaraciones también es a la secretaria general del pp y presidenta de CLM.

Aquí se lanzó al ruedo.

Una lástima que no se acuerde.

* "seguimos sin saber los autores intelectuales... y materiales algunos".

"y nosotros vamos a defender que se sepa la verdad"

bla bla bla etc etc"*


No tiene desperdicio.


<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/X5QCmZ2ooz0?version=3&feature=player_detailpage"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allow******Access" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/X5QCmZ2ooz0?version=3&feature=player_detailpage" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allow******Access="always" width="640" height="360"></object>


----------



## ZetaJoy (4 Mar 2012)

Que no se salga de rositas el que ha sido alcalde de Madrid todo este tiempo, actual Ministro de Justicia.

[YOUTUBE]eBnc9175UEQ[/YOUTUBE]

Gallardón: "Los autores del 11-M son los que dice la sentencia"

Gallardn: "La instruccin del 11-M fue perfecta" - elConfidencial.com


----------



## MELVILLE (4 Mar 2012)

Tarúguez dijo:


> [size=+2]2010-03-11
> 
> DOS MINUTOS DE SILENCIO[/size]
> 
> ...



Improvisación que implica, sin duda, unas cuantas cosas: falta de interés, dejadez, hartazgo, ganas de ocultar el asunto, aburrimiento. Suena a aquel don Mariano diciéndole a la otra 'Bufff, mañana me toca el coñazo del desfile del día de las FFAA, bufff, qué muermo, etc'. Cambia 'día de las FFAA' por día del homenaje al 11-M y podemos imaginar la catadura de esta clase o mejor casta política que nos desgobierna, sean unos u otros.

Sl2, Tarúgueeeeez!!! :XX:


----------



## MELVILLE (4 Mar 2012)

ZetaJoy dijo:


> Que no se salga de rositas el que ha sido alcalde de Madrid todo este tiempo, actual Ministro de Justicia.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]eBnc9175UEQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Muy bien traido este vídeo, ZETAJOY. Como los anteriores. Alguno de estos no deberia poder pasar por las puertas, debido al tamaño de su cornamenta de c... de ciervo, de ciervo.

Saluds


----------



## Caty (4 Mar 2012)

Ay Tarúguez Tarúguez,que abajo a la derecha sólo tengo:"citar" o "multi off"...A lo mejor es que los simples pomperos no tenemos derecho a dar las gracias


----------



## ZetaJoy (4 Mar 2012)

Caty dijo:


> Ay Tarúguez Tarúguez,que abajo a la derecha sólo tengo:"citar" o "multi off"...A lo mejor es que los simples pomperos no tenemos derecho a dar las gracias



Por ahí van los tiros. Supongo que cuando lleves 5 o 10 post te aparecerá la opción de agradecer.


----------



## MELVILLE (4 Mar 2012)

Ayer releí el principio del hilo de *PRIEDE* y me gustó mucho ver la referencia al relato de Poe, "La carta robada". 

En efecto, hoy ya no es como antes, en que maquinaban la muerte de un rey y lo despachaban en su lecho de muerte, sin que el pueblo supiera o viera alguna cosa, de ahí las mil leyendas sobre hechos del pasado. 

Pero hoy, y tal vez desde mediados del XIX (asesinato de Lincoln, por ejemplo) todo se hace ante testigos, ante el pueblo, vamos. Y ese relato es magistral porque, en efecto, demuestra que a veces tenemos la solución de un problema a l vista de nuestros ojos, delante de nuestras mismísimas narices, y por estar tan aparente, por ser tan evidente y llamativa, no somos capaces de verla, no la asumimos ni podemos dar con ella.

Y esta mañana me he acordado de nuevo de ese tema al ver en DVD la peli de "Muerte en el Nilo". De pronto, se me ha encendido una bombilllita al escuchar este diálogo entre los personajes de Poirot (Ustinov) y el coronel (David Niven). 

Soy tan tontamente sentimental que hasta me he tomado la molestia de copiar ese diálogo para traéroslo aquí porque, independientemente de que no se relaciona con el tema en concreto, refleja una gran verdad sobre el asunto del *ARMA DEL CRIMEN*. A ver que os parece:

POIROT.-Lo que mas me intriga en este caso es la pistola.
CORONEL.-¿La pistola?
POIROT.-¡La pistola! ¿Por que habrá desaparecido?
*CORONEL.-Yo no lo considero tan importante. En muchos casos desaparece el arma homicida...
POIROT.-¡Solo en los casos en los que se trata de inculpar a alguien...!*

Vereis que no guarda relación, claro, pero esa idea de 'inculpar a alguien' se me ha metido en la cabeza. 

En el 11-M no es que desapareciera 'el arma del crimen' (¿o tal vez sí?), es que nos han mareado con tal variedad de tipos de armas (explosivos) que solo ese hecho demuestra la intoxicación y el ocultamiento manifiesto. 

¿PARA INCULPAR A ALGUIEN? Eso ya es más discutible, ¿verdad?

Sl2


----------



## M. Priede (4 Mar 2012)

sisebuto dijo:


> Priede, pero además fíjate en la jeta de estos señores que es hablarles del 11-M y ¡lagarto!, están todos alejados de la política, no tienen información de primera mano, no tienen prisa por averiguar nada y tal y cual, pero eso sí, cuando les sacan el tema de Laeta, de pronto se les hace el culo pepsicola y retornan a la política activa, que de eso saben mucho y es un asunto que les encanta y hasta se saben lo que harán los etarras los próximos meses en contubernio con Rubalcaba y sus cloacas.
> 
> En fin, que da asco esta farsa y tanta gente creyéndose y jaleando a esta panda de timadores profesionales.



Y observa que cuando hablan de la ETA nunca nos explican cómo es posible que haya durado cuarenta años; ni siquiera hablan de la evidencia del apoyo francés, que incluso llevó al PSOE a organizar el GAL para enfrentarse a Francia, cuando muy probablemente Francia ya controlaba un amplio sector de los servicios secretos españoles.

Ni el PNV ni los batasunos son ningún peligro militar o policial, ahora bien: enfrentarse con otro más fuerte, eso sí que no. Ni siquiera _off the record_, ni siquiera la prensa afín, el llamado _cuarto poder_, que de todos los poderes es el más basuriento. Y casa vez más, puesto que a partir de ahora solo subsistirá con publicidad institucional.


----------



## M. Priede (4 Mar 2012)

MELVILLE dijo:


> Ayer releí el principio del hilo de *PRIEDE* y me gustó mucho ver la referencia al relato de Poe, "La carta robada".
> 
> En efecto, hoy ya no es como antes, en que maquinaban la muerte de un rey y lo despachaban en su lecho de muerte, sin que el pueblo supiera o viera alguna cosa, de ahí las mil leyendas sobre hechos del pasado.
> 
> ...



El atentado de Londres creo que bate los records del descaro.

A César Vidal y a toda la anglomanía papanatas, eso no les dice nada. A una sociedad que vive convencida de que su país y su modo de vida es un modelo a seguir, no le cabe en la cabeza que sus dirigentes puedan hacer algo así. *Precisamente por eso lo hacen con tanto descaro.* Además de demostrar que controlan todos los medios de manera sibilina, aunque dando imagen de que hay pluralidad informativa. Es el control perfecto, el que no se nota.

La Carta de Poe en el atentado del Londres, el 7-j

www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/politica/283307-7-j-oligarquia-y-crimen-atentado-de-londres.html


----------



## Tarúguez (4 Mar 2012)

Caty dijo:


> Ay Tarúguez Tarúguez,que abajo a la derecha sólo tengo:"citar" o "multi off"...A lo mejor es que los simples pomperos no tenemos derecho a dar las gracias



[OFF TOPIC]

*caty*

Debajo del comentario del forero al que quieres "agradecer", no del tuyo.

:o


-------

Artículo de hoy de LdP en EM.

*Un hallazgo para enderezar la investigación*

_El pasado martes, Libertad Digital informaba del hallazgo de los restos de uno de los focos de explosión del 11-M: el correspondiente al tren de Santa Eugenia. Hasta ahora, creíamos saber -porque así se afirmó oficialmente durante la celebración del juicio del 11-M- que todos los vagones explosionados el 11 de marzo de 2004 habían sido desguazados en los días inmediatamente posteriores a la masacre, lo cual era un escándalo en sí mismo. Pero el hallazgo de estos nuevos restos demuestra que la realidad es todavía peor: uno de los focos de explosión del 11-M se salvó de aquel precipitado desguace, pero sus restos se conservaron en secreto, arrumbados en un cobertizo de la empresa a la que Renfe subcontrató la reparación del vagón de Santa Eugenia.

Esos restos del tren de Santa Eugenia encontrados esta semana no tienen ya valor probatorio desde el punto de vista químico, porque los ocho años transcurridos y las malas condiciones de conservación hacen dudoso que ningún componente químico relevante haya podido preservarse. Además, dado que esos restos no han contado con una custodia adecuada, no hay manera de garantizar que no hayan sido químicamente manipulados. ¿Quién nos garantiza que nadie los ha contaminado con cualquier componente espurio?

Pero el explosivo de un atentado no sólo se puede estudiar químicamente, sino también desde el punto de vista físico, y en ese sentido quizá pueda haber un poco más de esperanza: cada explosivo corta el metal de una forma distinta, así que podría estudiarse la forma de los restos de Santa Eugenia y tratar de extraer conclusiones, aunque hayan pasado ocho años. Evidentemente, como no ha habido una cadena de custodia adecuada, sigue siendo posible que alguien haya manipulado esos restos físicamente, aunque una manipulación física deja más rastro que otra de carácter químico. En cualquier caso, tendrán que ser los expertos los que determinen si se puede extraer alguna conclusión de esos restos, aunque yo no me haría excesivas ilusiones.

De lo que sí son demostración innegable esos restos es de que se ha producido la ocultación de unas pruebas que podrían haber resultado esenciales durante la investigación del 11-M. Es posible que ahora esos restos no nos proporcionen ningún dato, pero sí que podrían haberlo proporcionado si hubieran sido analizados desde el principio. ¿Cómo es posible que la Policía y la Guardia Civil sepan que existen unos restos de un foco de explosión del 11-M y no se incauten de ellos inmediatamente, para custodiarlos en dependencias oficiales? ¿Cómo es posible que nadie dejara constancia de la existencia de esos restos en el sumario, ni informara al tribunal del 11-M acerca de los mismos?

Durante la celebración del juicio, en 2007, los peritos nombrados por acusaciones y defensas, al ver el mísero conjunto de muestras que les entregaban para analizar, exigieron inspeccionar los restos de los focos de explosión. Y la contestación que recibieron, por parte de un responsable de la Policía Científica, es que todos los restos correspondientes a los focos de explosión habían sido desguazados y enviados a una fundición. Pero era mentira: en la empresa Tafesa se conservaban los restos del foco correspondiente al tren de Santa Eugenia, y la Policía tenía constancia de ello. ¿Por qué se mintió de esa manera?

*Las víctimas han acogido con alivio, pero con una escéptica cautela, la decisión del fiscal general del Estado, Eduardo Torres-Dulce, de ordenar una investigación sobre esos restos hallados en un cobertizo.

Están demasiado acostumbradas ya a que les hagan perder tiempo albergando falsas esperanzas. Están hartas de que las instancias judiciales les abran puertas aparentemente prometedoras, tan sólo para cerrárselas en las narices de la forma más inopinada. No es de extrañar, por tanto, que tampoco esta vez se fíen. Quieren hechos, no palabras.*

Esperemos, por ello, que la investigación ordenada por Torres-Dulce se realice con la máxima celeridad y con la mayor transparencia posible. Y que se lleve a cabo en las dos direcciones necesarias: para confirmar o descartar si esos restos pueden tener un valor probatorio y para averiguar en qué circunstancias, y por orden de quién, se mantuvo en secreto la existencia de ese material.

*En la declaración prestada ante la juez Coro Cillán, un directivo de la empresa Remimfer afirmó que miembros de la Policía, de la Guardia Civil y de seguridad de Renfe estuvieron por dos veces en la empresa Tafesa examinando esos materiales, mientras se reparaba el vagón de Santa Eugenia. Sería necesario, por tanto, averiguar quiénes fueron los funcionarios públicos que examinaron los restos de ese foco de explosión y preguntarles cómo se enteraron de su existencia, quién les encargó examinarlos, a quién informaron ellos a su vez, qué estudios hicieron con esos materiales y por qué no se los llevaron a dependencias oficiales, para preservarlos de manera adecuada.

En cualquier caso, lo que queda claro a estas alturas es que todo el sumario del 11-M está basado en una doble operación de manipulación: los restos de los trenes (es decir, los escenarios del crimen) se desguazaron u ocultaron con toda celeridad, al mismo tiempo que aparecían otras pruebas en dependencias policiales -por ejemplo, la famosa mochila de Vallecas-, pruebas que se emplearon para construir la versión oficial del 11-M.*


Esa destrucción de los escenarios del crimen contraviene, no ya la Ley de Enjuiciamiento Criminal, sino la lógica más elemental e incluso las más básicas normas de piedad: cuando aún no se había terminado de identificar a todas las víctimas, ya estaba calculándose cuánto se iba a cobrar por la chatarra de los vagones explosionados, tal como ha quedado también de manifiesto en las declaraciones efectuadas ante la juez Coro Cillán.

Esperemos que esas evidencias aparecidas esta semana sirvan para corregir, al menos parcialmente, las irregularidades de una investigación que hace mucho tiempo que está bajo sospecha.

Para concluir, la decisión del fiscal general del Estado de encargar una investigación constituye una buena noticia en sí misma, por cuanto que por primera vez las instituciones públicas responden con aparente lógica a las informaciones sobre el 11-M desveladas por los medios de comunicación independientes. Lo que no era normal es lo que ha venido sucediendo hasta la fecha: que se pongan sobre la mesa irregularidades gravísimas (como la posible compra de falsos testigos de cargo) y eso no tenga una respuesta de oficio por parte de la Fiscalía.

Pero hay otro aspecto de la decisión de Eduardo Torres-Dulce que me parece aún más alentador: que se trata de una decisión que sienta precedente.

Si en el futuro se desvelaran nuevas informaciones sobre el 11-M del suficiente calado, y con el necesario contraste probatorio, cabe esperar que la Fiscalía actúe de la misma manera y que ordene emprender las averiguaciones pertinentes.

Eso es, en sí mismo, un mensaje enormemente alentador para quienes no están dispuestos a que el 11-M quede arrumbado en el cobertizo de los misterios históricos sin resolver.
_

e-pesimo Auxiliar 1


----------



## sisebuto (4 Mar 2012)

En el otro bando, _El País_ haciendo su tarea.


EL ACENTO
_La insidia inacabable del 11-M_

Los conspiranoicos logran que el fiscal del Estado acceda a marear la perdiz​<hr>
<img style="MARGIN: 0px 20px 15px 10px; WIDTH: 300px; FLOAT: left; HEIGHT: 300px; CURSOR: hand" src="http://ep01.epimg.net/elpais/imagenes/2012/03/03/opinion/1330799075_754100_1330799691_noticia_normal.jpg" width="300" height="300" title="" alt="Chatarra"> El flamante fiscal general del Estado, Eduardo Torres-Dulce, aguantó a pie firme el primer envite de los conspiranoicos del 11-M, poquitos pero insistentes, pero se ha rendido a la segunda tanda de patadas a las espinillas. Y se investigarán, dice, unos hierros con los que alguien se ha topado —ahora, ocho años después del salvaje atentado— arrumbados en un desvencijado cobertizo.

Y eso que los propios descubridores ya dan por descontado, y así lo han dicho y escrito, que no servirá de nada, porque después del tiempo transcurrido, y sin cadena de custodia, cualquier improbable hallazgo será para tirarlo a la papelera. Amén de que Torres-Dulce no puede ignorar que los trenes se desguazaron, como no podía ser de otra manera, *después de una investigación pericial exhaustiva de la Policía Nacional y de la Guardia Civil*.

Pronto se ha rendido el fiscal general, que ante tanta generosidad en las dádivas a los apasionados peticionarios, le van a freír a exigencias. Las cumplirá una, dos, hasta cien veces. Pero quizá a la ciento y una, todavía más enloquecida que las anteriores, se resistirá. Pues prepárese, que la que entonces le caerá será de órdago.

Los conspiranoicos son como el monstruo comegalletas de Barrio Sésamo: insaciables. Y los del 11-M, tan racialmente hispánicos, lo son todavía más, porque han contado y cuentan con la ayuda inestimable del primer partido de la oposición antes, en el Gobierno ahora. En fecha cercana, por ejemplo, recibieron la de Javier Arenas, número tres del PP y quizá próximo presidente andaluz.

Se imagina alguien a los máximos jefes del partido republicano —o demócrata— estadounidense, jaleando en radios y televisiones a quienes aún creen que el hombre nunca pisó la Luna y que todo fue un montaje de la NASA o, por aproximarnos más a los nuestros, aquellos que han llenado la Red de ridículas interpretaciones de los terribles atentados a las Torres Gemelas del 11 de septiembre de 2001? Pues aquí ha ocurrido y ocurre.

Todo esto no pasaría de ser una broma risible, si no fuera porque cada vez que el bulo, la mentira y la insidia se resiembran, curiosamente una y otra vez en los aledaños del aniversario de aquella tragedia que segó la vida de 192 inocentes en Madrid, hay una víctima, una madre, un hijo o un esposo que sufren en sus carnes la manipulación de unos fanáticos.

Y Torres-Dulce ha accedido a marear esa fétida perdiz.


----------



## Tarúguez (4 Mar 2012)

Sin entrar en otras consideraciones, el articulista del Pís, domina el lenguaje de aquella manera.

_apasionados peticionarios, monstruos comegalletas, insaciables, el bulo, la mentira y la insidia se resiembran, fanáticos...

...aquellos que han llenado la Red de ridículas interpretaciones de los terribles atentados a las Torres Gemelas del 11 de septiembre de 2001?_


Y se habrá _quedao_ tan pancho el notas. Sin duda, periodismo de nivel, ya que dice que los fanáticos admiten el poco valor probatorio judicial de los restos, se podía ahorrar los calificativos...

...por que entre ésos monstruos comegalletas insaciables también hay asociaciones de víctimas que no son la de P. Manjón.

¿O es que valen más las certezas de unas, que las dudas de otras?

Se califica por sí sólo.


----------



## sisebuto (4 Mar 2012)

*Mig! Mig!*

Tiene razón _El País_ en que los conspiranoicos somos la rehostia; si no nos creemos ni el atentado del comando _El Coyote_ contra el AVE _Correcaminos_, ¿qué podemos pensar de lo del viaje a la Luna?









Spoiler: El Coyote la vuelve a cagar contra el Correcaminos



<img src="http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/682/atentadodelcoyote.png" />

http://ep00.epimg.net/descargables/2012/03/02/dbcb0808eb0bb5bd8128c9b99894153c.pdf


----------



## CONSPIRADO (4 Mar 2012)

Yo creo que en El Pis andan nerviosetes ... por algo, ji, ji...
Porque hay que ver con qué entusiasmo adjetivan...

Slds.


----------



## sisebuto (4 Mar 2012)

CONSPIRADO dijo:


> Yo creo que en El Pis andan nerviosetes ... por algo, ji, ji...
> Porque hay que ver con qué entusiasmo adjetivan...
> 
> Slds.



No creo, CONSPIRADO, sólo representan su papel en esta farsa. Hacen como que se inquietan por algo que saben perfectamente no conducirá a nada, porque todo está atado y bien atado. Se trata de seguir alimentando el cierre de filas en esta confrontación de bandos que ha disuelto cualquier voluntad de búsqueda de la verdad en una burda disputa sectaria. Ésa es la auténtica trama de ocultación del 11-M, como también de tantas otras basuras de este país.


----------



## CONSPIRADO (4 Mar 2012)

...desdichadamente he de coicidir contigo, Sisebuto.
Pero algo nerviosetes les vengo notando.
Y no por lo del 11-M...

Slds.


----------



## MELVILLE (4 Mar 2012)

M. Priede dijo:


> El atentado de Londres creo que bate los records del descaro.
> 
> A César Vidal y a toda la anglomanía papanatas, eso no les dice nada. A una sociedad que vive convencida de que su país y su modo de vida es un modelo a seguir, no le cabe en la cabeza que sus dirigentes puedan hacer algo así. *Precisamente por eso lo hacen con tanto descaro.* Además de demostrar que controlan todos los medios de manera sibilina, aunque dando imagen de que hay pluralidad informativa. Es el control perfecto, el que no se nota.
> 
> ...



Escandaloso, en efecto. Parece como si incluso fueran de chulitos y desafiantes. Lo controlamos todo, hasta los MASS MEDIA, todo. Creamos la noticia y creamos la opinión. Vosotros, pobrecitos mortales, limitaos a consumir y a votar...

Sl2


----------



## CONSPIRADO (4 Mar 2012)

FUMANDO ESPERO... ¿sentado?

Cosid promete una colaboracin "total" en la investigacin del 11-M - Libertad Digital

Slds.


----------



## Ludovicus (4 Mar 2012)

Acabo de quedarme a cuadros viendo uno de los enlaces que pone Priede al documental sobre el 7J: la bomba del autobús (sí, ese autobús en el que ponía "terror descarado, audaz y genial") estalló en la plaza ¡¡¡Tavistock!!!...detalle que por cierto Estulin olvida en su libraco sobre el Instituto del mismo nombre.

Son unos asesinos de masas, pero con qué gracia se ríen de nosotros los jodíos.


----------



## Ludovicus (4 Mar 2012)

A cuento de la última pataleta de El País sobre el 11M: Se venden cada vez menos periódicos y afortunadamente cada vez se venderán menos, porque la capacidad de la gente de dejarse engañar tiene ciertos límites (valga de muestra el que la intención de voto al PSOE sigue bajando aun en la oposición). Hay más verdades en una entrada de Rafapal que en miles de números medios de comunicación homologados.


----------



## Hereje1972 (4 Mar 2012)

este hilo se merece un 10 no, un 10000
al ver este video me he acordado de vosotros.
Mensaje "DENUNCIA" a Don Juan Carlos I rey de España xfavor DIFUNDELO!!! - YouTube

un saludo


----------



## sisebuto (4 Mar 2012)

Después de la enciclopedia de falsedades documentales, probatorias y testimoniales que ha sido la investigación, instrucción y sumario del 11-M, algo imposible sin la orquestación de todo un aparato del Estado en pleno (Altos tribunales, CNI, cúpulas policiales, gobiernos de PP y Psoe, clase política, 99% de prensa...) y sobre lo que nadie ha movido un dedo en 8 años, ¿a estas alturas se va a arreglar con la excavación arqueológica de un foco de explosión fosilizado? ¿Ahora nuestro querido Estado se presta voluntario para qué? ¿Para hacerse el hara-kiri?


----------



## M. Priede (4 Mar 2012)

sisebuto dijo:


> Después de la enciclopedia de falsedades documentales, probatorias y testimoniales que ha sido la investigación, instrucción y sumario del 11-M, algo imposible sin la orquestación de todo un aparato del Estado en pleno (Altos tribunales, CNI, cúpulas policiales, gobiernos de PP y Psoe, clase política, 99% de prensa...) y sobre lo que nadie ha movido un dedo en 8 años, ¿a estas alturas se va a arreglar con la excavación arqueológica de un foco de explosión fosilizado? ¿Ahora nuestro querido Estado se presta voluntario para qué? ¿Para hacerse el hara-kiri?



En ese vagón solo aparecerá lo que quieran que aparezca. Cualquier cosa que sea tened la completa seguridad que nada tendrá que ver con lo que aparentan descubrir.

No sé por qué me temo que han utilizado a LD como en su día utilizaron a Fernando Múgica y a El Mundo


----------



## M. Priede (5 Mar 2012)

LAS MIGUITAS DE PULGARCITO

Recordad lo que os decía antes: probablemente han hecho con LD y Luis del Pino lo mismo que con El Mundo y con Fernando Múgica: llevarlos del ronzal sin que se den cuenta poniéndoles señuelos.

Si las cloacas necesitan continuar mareando la perdiz, mejor que el señuelo lo agiten los periodistas; lo mismo que hace ocho años con El Mundo. 

Escuchad lo que cuentan LdP y su colega cuando Javier Somalo les pregunta por qué razón se 'ocultaron' esos restos de manera tan 'chapucera'.

Exactamente en el minuto 54:50

Debates en Libertad, 03/03/12 - esRadio - Radio de Libertad Digital

FOTO:

De Santa Eugenia a un cobertizo - Libertad Digital


----------



## swing (5 Mar 2012)

Y en 2010 Aznar levantó un dedito en Asturias y 3 días después apareció mágicamente en la AN el video de la pericial.
¡Pufff, dinitrotolueno!
Yse ve como el perito Vega dice con razón:
¡Ahora sí que me voy a cagar en la madre que parió a tedax (Manzano)!
Y lo puede decir conocimiento de causa porque fue el que analizó el absurdó polvo de extintor que le mandaron los tedax el 11M a las 5 de la tarde.
Lo custodia "nitroglicerino" Manzano y en 2007 aparece titadyne.
Pues para los de LD, EM, etc, Manzano es un buen custodiador o un mal custodiador, depende de lo que aconseje la jugada.
Se graba en video, se va la luz, luego aparece todo contaminado. Los videos se "pierden" o no los entregan y reaparecen para el aniversario.
Pero es que el 11M ya estaba pensado el montar ese paripé, porque no es normal mandar una muestra absurda de polvo de extintor cuando se tienen toneladas de restos.
Con lo del vagón de Santa Eugenia pasa lo mismo.
El vagón seempieza a reparar ¡¡¡el 11S del 2004!!!
Pero ya está. Ya tienen su paripé intoxicador.
Y si el guionista que tiene Gallardón como actor en su última peli (parece que ya no vale lo de la mujer del César) deja de marear la perdiz una vez que pase el aniversario, ¿de quién será la culpa?
De Rubalcaba,por supuesto.
LD y EM son complices imprescindibles, en un primer momento conscientes o inconscientes (a estas alturas esta segunda premisa no tiene sentido ) del atentado.


----------



## Fermintx (5 Mar 2012)

M. Priede dijo:


> En ese vagón solo aparecerá lo que quieran que aparezca. Cualquier cosa que sea tened la completa seguridad que nada tendrá que ver con lo que aparentan descubrir.
> 
> No sé por qué me temo que han utilizado a LD como en su día utilizaron a Fernando Múgica y a El Mundo



Iba a preguntar, que seria interesante si alguien sabe como hace LD el descubrimiento del vagon explosionado, y me he topado con estos últimos mensajes.
oye, si lo cuentan, lo mismo se puede responder LDP alguna de sus preguntas.


----------



## CONSPIRADO (5 Mar 2012)

Fermintx dijo:


> Iba a preguntar, que seria interesante si alguien sabe como hace LD el descubrimiento del vagon explosionado, y me he topado con estos últimos mensajes.
> oye, si lo cuentan, lo mismo se puede responder LDP alguna de sus preguntas.



Al parecer, compañeros de Lesconil le pusieron tras la pista y luego Lesconil se lo contó a LdP.

Slds.


----------



## CONSPIRADO (5 Mar 2012)

swing dijo:


> .../... LD y EM son complices imprescindibles, en un primer momento conscientes o inconscientes (a estas alturas esta segunda premisa no tiene sentido ) del atentado.



No estoy de acuerdo.
A ninguno de ambos cabe acusársele de complicidad en los atentados. Como mucho, sería encubrimiento.
En lo de El Mundo, no entro, porque aun no lo entiendo.
Pero, por lo que atañe a LD, estoy seguro de que su intención es que, cuando sea posible, conozcamos la verdad, que, sin duda, ellos conocen.
Sin LD nadie se cuestionaría la M.O. y el asunto ya estaría enterrado.
Repito, no me cabe duda de que hacen todo lo que pueden para que, algún día, podamos conocer la verdad. Y les está suponiendo un enorme coste, se están jugando vidas y haciendas; seguro que, si Fede no hubiera cuestionado la M.O. ahora sería multimillonario y tendría una gran cadena de radio y TV.

Slds.


----------



## swing (5 Mar 2012)

Conspirado
No estoy diciendo que hayan puesto las bombas;-)

<i>Sin LD nadie se cuestionaría la M.O. y el asunto ya estaría enterrado.</i>

Pues eso. Si hubieran querido que el asunto quedase enterrado - ha sido Al Qaeda, punto- el asunto habría quedado enterrado. Pero no es eso lo que se quiso.
Y ahí siguen, contando (no cuestionando) los fundamentos de la MO, la del primer agujero de Múgica o la del libro Tres días de marzo, aunque saben que es falsa.
Y ahí siguen con su titadyne y todo lo demás, aunque Luis del Pino no entre en ese charco.


----------



## CONSPIRADO (5 Mar 2012)

Swing,
vuelvo a decir que LD hace todo lo que puede y le dejan.
Seguro que han sido y son concientes de que les han intoxicado y les intoxican, pero piensan, como yo y muchos, que, si judicialmente se demostrase la falsedad de la M.O., se daría un paso de gigante cara a la opinión pública.

Slds.


----------



## Caty (5 Mar 2012)

SWING:

¡Pero mira que eres desconfiao,caramba!;-)

CONSPIRADO:

Una parte de mí piensa como tú:"por lo menos que ante la opinión pública quede claro que nos han tangao"
Sí pero¿Qué es lo que se va a "vender" a la opinión pública?¿Que como fue titadine ha sido la ETA?¡Puagh!¿Que no se sabe que pasó pero que nos han engañado?Sí,pero ¿A quién se echará la culpa?¿Servirá eso para castigar al menos a los auténticos encubridores?
Evidentemente no.Tal vez algún pringao pague el pato¡Tal vez saquen a algún inocente de la cárcel!Eso sí merecería la pena,aunque también soy bastante escéptica al respecto...
Si para una gran mayoría de la opinión pública quedara al menos la impresión de que pp y psoe nos han engañado,de que "alguien" nos asesina tranquilamente y a ellos tan sólo les preocupa tapar quién ha sido o beneficiarse electoralmente,por lo menos se conseguiría algo importante.La gente empezaría a quitarse la venda de los ojos.Pero¿Les van a permitir quitarse esa venda?¿Quiere la mayor parte de la gente quitarsela?¿Es la intención de LD y El Mundo quitársela?
Honestamente,Conspirado¿Tú qué crees?

TARÚGUEZ:

¡Que no,jolines,que en ningún caso me sale a palabra "gracias"!Quizá cuando me asciendan a porompompero...


----------



## CONSPIRADO (5 Mar 2012)

Caty dijo:


> CONSPIRADO:
> 
> Una parte de mí piensa como tú:"por lo menos que ante la opinión pública quede claro que nos han tangao"
> Sí pero¿Qué es lo que se va a "vender" a la opinión pública?¿Que como fue titadine ha sido la ETA?¡Puagh!¿Que no se sabe que pasó pero que nos han engañado?Sí,pero ¿A quién se echará la culpa?¿Servirá eso para castigar al menos a los auténticos encubridores?
> ...



Básicamente lo mismo que tu y me hago también idénticas preguntas.
Creo que la principal arma de loa malnacidos es nuestro olvido; por eso, mientras mas se mueva el asunto, mejor. 
Creo que, si a la basca de izquierdas se les cae el velo de Al Qaeda y lo de Irak, daríamos un paso muy importante.
Y que la Trola B de Tytadine = ETA será mucho mas fácil de desmontar.
Pero soy un optimista...

Slds.


----------



## sisebuto (5 Mar 2012)

Enésimo frente abierto cuando ni siquiera uno solo fue cerrado. Inflación de objetivos, confusión, dispersión para que el tiempo continúe oxidando la herejía con aburrimiento y resignación. La gres PePera pendiente de una señal de sus queridos líderes, auténticas víctimas de aquel robo electoral con titadyne trasvestido. Aznar invocando una serena y pausada reflexión histórica ante la devota mirada de Federico. A Oreja sólo le informan de Laeta. Acebes teletransportado. Rajoy no entiende su letra.


----------



## Fermintx (5 Mar 2012)

Pues si, y ademas, lo que yo percibo en la calle es que quienes tratan de mantener esto vivo, removerlo, es por que quieren terminar de desechar de la opinión pública la goma2. Y la mayoria de la gente se cree que quienes hablan de Tytadine estan pensando en eta.
No sere yo quien dude de la buena voluntad de nadie, pero en LD no son claros en separar estas cuestiones, se carga mucho el asunto en los explosivos y en el psoe; y eso para la mayoria de la gente es seguir en el binomio Eta y/o Al qaeda.


----------



## MELVILLE (5 Mar 2012)

Fermintx dijo:


> Pues si, y ademas, lo que yo percibo en la calle es que quienes tratan de mantener esto vivo, removerlo, es por que quieren terminar de desechar de la opinión pública la goma2. Y la mayoria de la gente se cree que quienes hablan de Tytadine estan pensando en eta.
> No sere yo quien dude de la buena voluntad de nadie, pero en LD no son claros en separar estas cuestiones, se carga mucho el asunto en los explosivos y en el psoe; y eso para la mayoria de la gente es seguir en el binomio Eta y/o Al qaeda.



*FERMINTX*: 

Es que muchos siguen en esa idea. Lo has definido muy bien, en efecto. Cuando Fede mismo habla de *'tytadine con cordón detonante'* y ese olor característico según los Tedax y tal y cual, cuando lo repite ahora muchos se mantienen en aquella idea y parece que les oigo comentar 'lo ves, te lo dije, ya decía yo, era tal y como pensamos al principio...' o expresiones semejantes.

A ver dónde quieren llevarnos ahora. Posiblemente apliquen algo parecido a lo que decía Lampedusa: *hay que cambiarlo todo para que todo siga igual*.

Sl2


----------



## acedece1 (5 Mar 2012)

Hola a todos. Si nos ponemos a repasar actos cloaquiles en los últimos 40 años de la historia de España...la cosa se pone fa. Antes del 11-m todo era ya 11-m.

Por un lado el atentado de Carrero. Sigo sin saber bien si Carrero era de fiar o era otro cloaquero más y fue un ajuste de cuentas.

Por otro lado el caso del aceite de colza y la entrada en la Otan.

El caso d las niñas de Alcáser.

Las desapariciones de niños continuamente.

El atentado de Hipercor y lo que me imagino que supuso. Ningún homenaje.

Recuerdo también tres atentados en aviones: 
-uno en Canarias, donde en a contraportada del ABC sale una imágen de un "fotograma de la pelucula del atentado a Carrero Blanco". Textual. El fotograma en cuestión es el coche de Carrero volando por los aires. Vaya descaro tienen.
-choque de dos aviones en el País Vasco, el mayor accidente aéro de la historia. Había un ministro del Opus y muchos ministros y gente importate.
-el último accidente en Madrid, con reactores ¿invertidos?

Asesinato del gobenador del BdE en e 85, antes de entrar en la UE. En la prensa de la época salen fotografías de toda la chusma política, sindical, etc.




También está el atentado contra Aznar del 95, aunque ya no sé que creer.

Luego tenemos el circo de etarras con pasados muy oscuros: yonkis, camareros, camellos, tontainas, etc.

Más de 300 atentados de "Eta" sin resolver.

La lista podría seguir. El que quiera que la complete.


saludos


----------



## MELVILLE (5 Mar 2012)

acedece1 dijo:


> Hola a todos. Si nos ponemos a repasar actos cloaquiles en los últimos 40 años de la historia de España...la cosa se pone fa. Antes del 11-m todo era ya 11-m.
> 
> Por un lado el atentado de Carrero. Sigo sin saber bien si Carrero era de fiar o era otro cloaquero más y fue un ajuste de cuentas.
> 
> ...



*ACEDECE:*

Solo sobre lo de Carrero.

Te cuento una síntesis de la teoría de un familiar mío, bien informado y que vivió el asunto (no habla de oídas, quiero decir). Se resume fácilmente y, en realidad, no creo que sea novedosa por estos pagos tan bien documentados. 

Es bien sabido que Carrero estaba ahí supuestamente para asegurar más o menos la continuidad del 'régimen' más allá de Franco y no para pilotar la Transición, como ahora se dice, con eso de 'pilotar' que me hace tanta gracia. 

A los useños no les gustaba nada el personaje y la forma en que se temían que iba a intentar encauzar los asuntos, una vez Franco hubiera muerto.

O sea que, en pocas palabras, la CIA sabía de sobra que se iban a cargar a Carrero, lo permitió y hasta bien pudiera ser que facilitase la ejecución del magnicidio, como ha participado o influido en tantos otros. 

Hay mil detalles que escapan al asunto y otros muchos datos que tendría que escribir aquí para demostrarlo más o menos, lo que sería largo y prolijo pero, si te interesa, en otro momento lo redacto con calma y lo pongo, si os parece bien. 

En suma, ignoro si Carrero era cloaquero o no, pero hay que admitir la posibilidad de que lo fuera. Lo fuera o no, es seguro que estaba al tanto de muchas de las pestilencias internas, enquistadas unas, extintas otras y supervivientes bastantes.

Sl2

PS: Del 23-F podría también dejaros algunas cosillas que probablemente ya sepáis... Es cuestión de irlo tratando


----------



## acedece1 (5 Mar 2012)

Hola Melville. Ya dudo de todo,pero me parece que Franco y Carrero no se llevaban muy bien. Es una impresión personal que tengo y no sé de donde viene y puedo estar equivocado.

No tengo muy claro que Franco se negara a la "transición" democrática. Al psoe ya lo estaban financiando con Felipe al frente (supuestamente dando "peligrosas" conferencias a escondidas) y su padre era un militar del "régimen" de alto rango. 

Hay muchas cosas el franquismo que no me encajan. Se supone que Fraga era del grupo Forja, comunista. ¿Franco no se enteró nunca? Luego van diciendo por ahí que Arias Navarro también tuvo un pasado comunista o frentepopulista durante la guerra civil y que se cambió de chaqueta para poder pulular por ahí. Gracias a sus "hermanos" mandileros subió rapidamente. No sé si es cierto o realmente Franco pasaba de todo y le daba igual su pasado.



saludos


PD. ¿Alguien podría decirme si Franco era marranete? ¿Y Carrero?


----------



## MELVILLE (5 Mar 2012)

acedece1 dijo:


> Hola Melville. Ya dudo de todo,pero me parece que Franco y Carrero no se llevaban muy bien. Es una impresión personal que tengo y no sé de donde viene y puedo estar equivocado.
> 
> No tengo muy claro que Franco se negara a la "transición" democrática. Al psoe ya lo estaban financiando con Felipe al frente (supuestamente dando "peligrosas" conferencias a escondidas) y su padre era un militar del "régimen" de alto rango.
> 
> ...



Hola, *ACEDECE*.

Es cierto, parece que se llevaban mal. De ahí que levantara mucho revuelo el supuesto comentario que soltó Franco tras lo de Carrero: "Bueno, *no hay mal que por bien no venga*"... 

Respecto a tu pregunta final, tú mismo lo apuntas. En mi caso, sin saber nada de nada, te diré que hay algún libro por ahí donde se sostiene que Franco proyectba que en España hubiera una democracia pero 'a su manera'. Proyectaba una España aliada de USA como freno al comunismo pero se afirma que no le desagradaba la idea de que mandara un partido socialista 'de su gusto'. 

Por ejemplo, dicen -y esto no sé si es verdad- que *Franco se encargó de que enviaran escoltas para proteger al 'amigo Isidoro' (o sea, Felipe) cuando el famoso Congreso de Suresnes*. Es decir, que era su candidato para dirigir un partido socialista que estuviera bien alejado del marxismo leninismo. ¿Leyenda o realidad? No lo sé...

Sl2


----------



## sisebuto (5 Mar 2012)

MELVILLE dijo:


> Por ejemplo, dicen -y esto no sé si es verdad- que *Franco se encargó de que enviaran escoltas para proteger al 'amigo Isidoro' (o sea, Felipe) cuando el famoso Congreso de Suresnes*. Es decir, que era su candidato para dirigir un partido socialista que estuviera bien alejado del marxismo leninismo. ¿Leyenda o realidad? No lo sé...




<object width="420" height="315"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rmUYIyeX0DY?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rmUYIyeX0DY?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="420" height="315" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## Tarúguez (5 Mar 2012)

sisebuto dijo:


> <object width="420" height="315"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rmUYIyeX0DY?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rmUYIyeX0DY?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="420" height="315" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>




¡¡Jodeeeeeeer que güeno, fumando en La Clave¡¡

¡¡Tiempos!!

:Aplauso:


----------



## lalol (6 Mar 2012)

No hay ninguna noticia de que Franco y Carrero se llevaran mal; al contrario. Carrero fue el gran protector de los ministros del Opus Dei. De todas formas veo que se está entrando peligrosamente en la "opinionitis".


----------



## Nut (6 Mar 2012)

Alguien por aquí se ha leído La CIA en España.De Alfredo Grimaldos??

Es un libro Clave para entender la Transición.Como se montó.

La CIA en España - Izquierda Anticapitalista

Aquí el el libro

canarias-semanal.com/descarga/66

(si no sale directo buscar en San Google.es muy fácil de buscar)

SL2


----------



## Nut (6 Mar 2012)

Como se que hay mucho perrete por burbuja.Dejo otro enlace...

Descargar el libro La CIA en Espaa de Grimaldos Alfredo gratis gracias a QuedeLibros.com

Este libro que es una joya.Da infinidad de fuentes y documentos.

El autor lo pudo hacer gracias a la desclasificación de documentos del departamento de estado americano , que por ley , están obligados a hacer en la república de los EEUU.

Y como verán la república alemana.Posee muchísima información sobre la transición y lo que paso después en el Reino de España.

Si lo leen-imprescindible hacerlo a mi juicio-entenderán que lo que soltó el otro día la revista más prestigiosa de Alemania es decir de Europa Der Spiegel.No es baladí para nada.

Fue un aviso.


----------



## MELVILLE (6 Mar 2012)

bernal dijo:


> No hay ninguna noticia de que Franco y Carrero se llevaran mal; al contrario. Carrero fue el gran protector de los ministros del Opus Dei. De todas formas veo que se está entrando peligrosamente en la "opinionitis".



Yo tampoco tengo prueba de que Franco y Carrero se llevaran mal. Es, como mucho, una especulación posiblemente indemostrable, salvo que alguine de aquella época que viviera de cerca los consejos de ministros pudiera decirnos 'se llevaban bien, educadamente' o 'no podían ni verse en pintura'. 

Es cierto que este hilo es 'Lejos de la opinionitis...' pero en la sociedad actual, tan superficial, vacua y materialista hay sobre todo (y por desgracia) opinionitis. Hay profesionales de ello: están en la TV, en las radios... ¿Qué son, si no, muchos de los tertulianitos y tertulialistos que aparecen todo el santo día en las radios, teles y demás? OPINIONITISTAS con suerte de ganarse el pan en los medios.

O sea.

A todo esto...

Sl2


----------



## swing (6 Mar 2012)

Me parece que nos estamos yendo por las ramas y además unas ramas mal documentadas.

Conspirado
El problema es que asumes que el PP puso las pruebas falsas (a la fuerza ahorcan) pero no asumes lo que significa que quien dice que es la víctima del atentado y que le pusieron pruebas falsas es quien puso las pruebas falsas.
¿Para qué crees que han puesto a Gallardón en Justicia? 
¿Para que abra o para que cierre el 11M?


Por supuesto lo de las pruebas falsas no lo dice el PP directamente. 
Para eso utiliza a los periodistas. 
A los heróicos periodistas que van a tener la coartada Gallardón...para salvar la cara al PP y dejar las mismas sospechas sobre el PSOE que en el 96.
Un clásico.

Los de EM, la COPE, LD y City FM en un primer momento y ahora se han añadido los de Intereconomía.
Durante la creación de la VO el PP defiende sus pruebas falsas e insinúa que detrás de ellas están Eta y el PSOE.
En una segunda fase, esas pruebas falsas defendidas por ellos en solitario, se convierten en falsas y resulta que las han puesto aquellos a quienes las pruebas falsas apuntan.
Pero, por supuesto, tenemos que aceptar como animal de compañía las tramas asturianas y sus derivados morunoetagaleses surgidos de esas pruebas falsas.
¿Has visto a los medios (los únicos que hablan del 11M para vergüenza de todos los demás y tal y tal) seguir la pista de esas pruebas hasta el principio, para ver como surgen, cuando, quien las defiende, quién las colocó, para qué y en que momento que lo aconsejaba la jugada?
No.
Se limitan a decir: Esta prueba es falsa por esto, por esto y por esto.
¿Quién la ha puesto? 
Eso ya no lo miro
Yo lo saco y todo el mundo que sigue lo del 11M (para vergüenza del resto de los españoles y tal y tal) llega a las conclusiones que tiene que llegar.
En el caso del desgüace de los trenes es muy sintomático.
Cuando lo aconseja la jugada se dice en los medios:

¿Alguien ha desguazado los treneeeeeees?
Y la jauría responde al unísono: Rubalcaaaaaaaba.

Pero a nadie se le ocurre mirar a ver quien mandaba en RENFE el 11M.
Si seguimos la trayectoria de lo que pasa desde el momento en que empiezo a buscar quien mandaba en RENFE el 11M nos podemos echar unas risas, porque en esos momentos aparece el cancerbero Lesconil (Carlos ******* de Roda) a poner muros al campo.
Tal vez el que lo lee no se da cuenta. Pero si tú te pones a buscar al responsable de los trenes y te aparece un tío que se supone que lo sabe, pero no lo dice... y encima te va encaminando hasta que llegas al tío que quiere que llegues...pues es como para mosquearse un poquitín ¿no?


<i>215 lesconil, día 16 de Octubre de 2009 a las 09:57

Ahí le has dado. 

Podrás ver que, inmediatamente después, pasó a Director General.</i>


Nada que no pueda resolverse con un poco de sentido del humor, pero la mosca que ya estaba más que de sobra detrás de la oreja, no deja de zumbar.

<i>

218 swing, día 16 de Octubre de 2009 a las 10:07

Ok. ¡Bingo!
Pero haberlo dicho antes que vaiga;-)</i>


Ah ...amigo, pero tenemos un problema.




<i>

220 swing, día 16 de Octubre de 2009 a las 10:21

Pero el gran jefe era Miguel Corsini.
Lo que ocurre es que fue cesado en mayo de 2004.
habría que ver si ha sido patadón parriba o patadón pabajo.</i>


Cuando la jugada lo aconseje - Los enigmas del 11M - Luis del Pino





¿Has visto a LdP mencionar para algo a Cascos y Corsini con respecto al desguace de los trenes?
No.
Lo que vemos es como insinúa que quien piensa eso (la mayoría de los que escribíamos en su blog en esos momentos) somos defensores de la VO y trabajamos para ZP o algo así.
Porque nadie del PSOE ni ningún defensor de la VO había dicho nada de los trenes cuando LdP dice esto:



<i>
Por ejemplo, ¿qué ha hecho el Ministerio Fiscal para clarificar quién dio la orden de empezar a destruir los trenes 48 horas después de la masacre? Publican hoy Carmelo Jordá y Carlos ******* de Roda un excelente artículo en Libertad Digital sobre esa destrucción de los trenes, en el que se pone de manifiesto no sólo el contraste con otros casos en los que los trenes se han conservado durante años, sino también lo sencilla que hubiera sido esa conservación, dada la disponibilidad de lugares en los que guardar los trenes. <b>Me hace mucha gracia ver cómo algunos acérrimos defensores de la versión oficial responden siempre con el mismo argumento absurdo cuando uno plantea esa cuestión: "Pues habría que preguntarle al PP, porque los trenes se empezaron a destruir estando el PP en el Gobierno". </b>Bien, pues si eso cierto (que lo es), ¿a qué espera el actual partido gobernante, el PSOE, a sumarse a nosotros a la hora de investigar las responsabilidades en la destrucción de los trenes? ¿No dicen que, en cualquier caso, sería responsabilidad del PP? ¿Pues a qué esperan para pedir cuentas? Porque, a la vista de su inacción, da toda la sensación de que el primer interesado en que no sepamos quién y por qué ordenó destruir los trenes es José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero. Por mucho que el PP estuviera todavía ocupando el gobierno en funciones.</i>

Tres buenos anlisis - Los enigmas del 11M - Luis del Pino





Oye. Pues poco después, para el 10 de abril, ya había cerrado el blog para que no entraran moscas.
Y si la mayoría del blog pensábamos eso no era sólo porque la responsabilidad recaía en los innombrables, sino porque estaban ese mismo día 11 diciendo lo que iban a hacer.




<i><b>Cascos, que ha acudido a la estación de Atocha sobre las 7.00 horas, junto con el presidente de Renfe, Miguel Corsini,</b> para comprobar el funcionamiento de las líneas y como "símbolo de apoyo a la normalización del servicio ferroviario", ha confirmado en que, a lo largo del día, "se recupere la intensidad normal de ocupación" -que suele ser de 900.00 personas diarias- salvo en el Corredor del Henares "donde todavía no está prevista la hora de apertura de las estaciones".

<b>Según el ministro, </b>esta vía y su catenaria no han sufrido daños importantes, por lo que <b>el restablecimiento depende de la capacidad de trabajo de los operarios para retirar y desguazar los trenes explosionados.</b>

CincoDías.com / Agencias - Madrid – <b>12/03/2004</i></b>



Fomento informa de que el uso de las líneas de cercanías de Madrid alcanza un 70% - CincoDías.com


Cascos y Corsini.
Los responsables, diciendo la palabra mágica.
¡Desguazar, desguazar, desguazar!
¿Está claro o no está claro?
Comentario del cancerbero Lesconil. 
Lo que dice Cascos no lo dice Cascos- faltaba más- lo dice el periodista porque no lleva cursivas. O Cascos quería decir otra cosa o qué se yo.


<i>Es decir, y sin conocer lo dicho textualmente por el ministro, es evidente que se está refiriendo a las medidas adoptadas para reanudar el servicio, no está hablando de nada más que de eso. Y es en ese contexto en el que hay que entender sus palabras. Se refiere exclusivamente a la retirada de los trenes de las vías, en el despeje de éstas, que es lo que el periodista llama "desguace", pero que es evidente que no era a eso a lo que se refería cascos. El desguace de los trenes en en Villaverde no tiene nada que ver con el restablecimiento del servicio.</i>



Vivan las cadenas - Los enigmas del 11M - Luis del Pino




Zerros nos trae una noticia de lo ocurrido el día 12 y esta vez sí que va con cursivas.



<i>Renfe se afana en desguazar los vagones siniestrados

AGENCIAS / MADRID
En la mañana de ayer los bomberos y los servicios de limpieza todavía se afanaban en retirar parte del tren que explotó el jueves en la estación de Atocha, el único que todavía permanece en una de las vías atacadas debido a lo complicado que estaba resultando las tareas por el estado en que había quedado el convoy.

<b>El ministro de Fomento, Francisco Álvarez cascos, explicó en la mañana de ayer</b> que el tren que sufrió las explosiones en la estación de Atocha «ha sido desplazado, pero no retirado», mientras <b>que el que quedó junto a la calle Téllez, donde explotaron cuatro artefactos, «tiene que ser desguazado» en su totalidad.</i></b>

Además, «la vía y la catenaria no han sufrido daños relevantes, por lo que la infraestructura no será obstáculo para la normalización del servicio, es un problema de capacidad de retirada de los trenes», añadió el titular de Fomento, precisando que se está pendiente «de la capacidad de trabajo de los equipos de conservación, mantenimiento y seguridad de Renfe».</i>












Cascos dice (con cursivas) que el tren de Téllez tiene que ser desgüazado en su totalidad pero da igual
¡<b>¡Y vale ya!</b> - que diría con negritas Lesconil.
Incluso encontramos a Cascos diciendo que la policía judicial se está haciendo cargo.
Pero da igual. Resulta que a Cascos y Corsini les roban los trenes delante de las narices y se los desgüazan sin su consentimiento ni su conocimiento.
Por Rubalcaba, claro.
Y que lo que hacían Cascos y Corsini era <b>“despejar la vía”.</b>

¿Quién tomó la determinación de guardar el tren de Santa Eugenia hasta el 11S de 2004 en el que empieza a ser reparado, dejando las muestras que acaban de aparecer ahora que lo aconseja la jugada?



Rubalcaba


<i>belga

Si la persona responsable era la misma antes y después, para nada está clara su adscripción política

Si eso fue así, no puedo creer que quien actuaba así con ese tren durante tantos meses no siguiera consignas de rubalcaba o de alguien de su entorno. Creo que su adscripción política está clarísima.</i>


113 lesconil, día 15 de Marzo de 2010 a las 11:35



Unas cuantas preguntas y dos cartas - Los enigmas del 11M - Luis del Pino





Y sus “secuaces”, por supuesto;-)




<i>De todo ello creo que es fácil deducir que, aún sin tener ni idea de qué se buscaba con esa operación, si parece seguro que los planificadores de ella están en las filas de rubalcaba, y que si alguien puede dar exoplicaciones sobre el asunto es rubalcaba y sus secuaces.</i>



119 lesconil, día 15 de Marzo de 2010 a las 12:57



Unas cuantas preguntas y dos cartas - Los enigmas del 11M - Luis del Pino







Lo que no impide a Carlos S. Roda,, alias Lesconil, decir que el nunca ha dicho eso, claro.








<i>

163 lesconil, día 18 de Marzo de 2010 a las 20:08


Lo que dice Swing es que se machaca con noticias sobre las ocultación de pruebas y la destrucción de trenes y tal, pero la conclusión que se saca es:¡hay que pedir explicaciones a rubalcaba!

Pues la verdad es que no recuerdo que nadie haya dicho eso aquí en el blog.




<b>No encuentro alusión alguna a rubalcaba en mis peticiones de que declaren los culpables</b></i>



Con un par.





Tres buenos anlisis - Los enigmas del 11M - Luis del Pino





Lesconil se entera de que hay un vagón por ahí y en lugar de correr los malos a deshacerse de él, lo que ha conseguido es que Gavilán lo saque en Intereconomía... ¡¡¡porque ha conseguido poner nerviosos a los malos!!!

Lesconil vende unos tripis alucinantes. Te lo metes y ves a un perro ladrando a lomos de un caballo.



Si Lesconil fuera tan tonto como parece tal vez no se habría dado cuenta de que hasta hace 10 minutos defendía que quien guardó el tren de Santa Eugenia cuyas muestras ahora sacan como prueba suprema –pero inútil y tal y tal- tenía que ser alguien con continuidad como Abelardo Carrillo, porque –según él- Corsini fue “defenestrado” por Magdalena Alvarez en mayo de 2004.



<i>
226lesconil
Cascos y Corsini

Pero claro, ni Cascos ni Corsini tenían bastante poder, pues su orden de desguazar todos los trenes, dada públicamente en Atocha el día 12 a las 7 de la mañana y no detectada por nadie salvo por swing, no fue cumplida por sus subalternos, o al menos no fue cumplida en su totalidad.

A Cascos y a Corsini les escamotearon uno de los trenes, un tren que fue llevado a Vicálvaro, mira por donde el lugar al que los Tedax de Madrid parece ser que pìdieron se llevaran los 4 trenes para investigarlos allí "durante semanas".

Mira por dónde, ése era el primero de los 4 trenes que se llevaría a Vicálvaro en caso de atender los deseos de los Tedax de Madrid. El segundo sería el de El Pozo, que mira también por dónde se llevó a Vallecas en un recorrido acompañado por los Tedax, y Vallecas está entre El Pozo y Vicálvaro...

Así que los trenes que Cascos y Corsini ordenaron públicamente desguazar el día 12 en Atocha a las 7 de la mañana, no fueron desguazados en su totalidad. <b>Uno de ellos quedó misteriosamente en poder de los sucesores de Cascos y de Corsini, y del nuevo director general de Renfe, Abelardo Carrillo, hasta entonces Director Gerente de Cercanías y supremo responsable de los trenes del 11-M.</b>

Y ese tren fue finalmente reparado, en una ruinosa operación, por los sucesores de Cascos y de Corsini, tras tenerlo guardado a buen recaudo esos sucesores durante 6 meses, sin que al parcer ni el juez, ni nadie se enteraran de ello.

<b>Y de las toneladas y toneladas de material </b>(todo menos su esqueleto básico) que se retiraron de ese tren en su reparación, nunca más se supo, <b>los sucesores de Cascos y de Corsini se ocuparon diligentemente de que no se supiera su final.</b></i>


Haikus de tres poetas japonesas para una maana de Navidad - El blog de Federico





O sea, que las pruebas que acaban de encontrar ahora están puestas ahí por Rubalcaba y secuaces suyos como Abelardo Carrillo.
No sé como se atreven a dar la exclusiva del hallazgo de las muestras de Santa Eugenia si, según él, tienen que ser forzosamente pruebas falsas dejadas ahí por Rubalcaba;-)


¿Y qué pasa con la “defenestración” de Corsini por Maleni, según argumento supremo del experto en trenes, Lesconil?

Pues que resulta que nos encontramos a Maleni brindando con Corsini celebrando que al pobre pluriempleado de Corsini le han nombrado vicepresidente de la Cámara de Comercio de Madrid.



<i>La Cámara de Madrid nombra hoy vicepresidente a Miguel Corsini, cercano a Aguirre</i>





Y ahí tenemos en la foto brindando muy contentos a Corsini y Maleni.



La Cmara de Madrid nombra hoy vicepresidente a Miguel Corsini, cercano a Aguirre - Cotizalia.com





O que Maleni ha dado un monopolio del sector ferroviario a Corsini.




<i><b>Cetren, el refugio de Miguel Corsini que colma la paciencia del sector ferroviario </b>
El entramado empresarial tejido en torno al sector ferroviario público cuenta con un elemento que está poniendo en pie de guerra a las ingenierías y consultoras privadas. A la figura de la ingeniería pública Ineco, cuyas facturas hacen que se disparen los costes para empresas como Renfe, Adif y también Aena, se suma <b>Cetren, el refugio dorado del ex presidente de Renfe Miguel Corsini, que ejerce un auténtico monopolio en la sombra en materia de certificaciones.</b>

En primer lugar, la posición de monopolio de Cetren. Pero, especialmente, lo competitivas que resultan sus ofertas, toda vez que la cobertura de costes la tienen asegurada gracias a los contratos que Ineco tiene asegurados con Aena, Renfe y Adif.
Muchos de estos contratos se adjudican sin licitación. <b>Una serie de modificaciones legales introducidas en la época en la que Magdalena Álvarez estaba al frente de Fomento han permitido a la ingeniería pública obtener contratos sin licitación previa, es decir, “a dedo”.</b></i>





Vozpópuli - EL VALOR DE SER LIBRES Y FIABLES - Inicio...




Pues si no es válido su argumento de que Corsini fue defenestrado, sacamos el increíble argumento de que Corsini es muy bueno y no está en la calle bajo un puente porque ha podido hacer un misterioso chantaje a Maleni.


¡Tachán, Tachaaaaan!!!!


Una de cine negro por parte del señor que sólo se basa en datos y no elucubra.
El “experto” en trenes y tal.


<i>

237lesconil
Miguel Corsini, swing #208

Y desde que apareció su nombre, Lesconil se ha convertido en poco menos que en el escolta de Corsini. Su primer argumento de defensa era que fue defenestrado por Maleni, mientras como hemos visto Maleni ledio contratos a dedo con el monopolio que Corsini aun mantiene en CETREN y podemos verlos juntos brindando cunado a corsini le ofrecen uno másde los muchos negocietes publico privados de este pobre pluriempleado.




Pues sí, parece que Maleni retiró a Corsini de Renfe pero no le dejó en la calle. Al parecer, en cierto modo lo premió.

Lo que parece indicar que a Maleni no le disgustó del todo lo que hizo Corsini. 

<b>¿O es que quería comprar de alguna manera su silencio, su discreción?

¿Qué podía saber Corsini para que Maleni consiguiera su silencio durante todos estos años?</b>



</i>

Encima las “pobres víctimas”de RENFE no declaran en el juicio, pero bien que lo controlan desde la abogacía del Estado.







<i>10zetano

Una persona que sin duda debe saber de la destrucción de los trenes del 11-M. 
<b>Abogado del Estado en el juicio del 11-M y consejero de Adif (RENFE) en 2004, Ilmo. Sr. D. Manuel Esteban Pacheco Manchado.</b>

La sentencia:

"Igualmente asiste por parte de la Abogacía del Estado:

El Abogado del Estado Jefe Ilmo. Sr. D. Manuel Pacheco Manchado.

El Abogado del Estado Ilmo. Sr. D. Federico Ramos de Armas."

http://www.losgenoveses.net/especiales/11M/sentenc...


<b>"ADIF

Consejo de Administración (a 31 de diciembre de 2003)

Presidente Excmo. Sr. D. Miguel Corsini Freese


Vocales

Ilmo. Sr. D. Manuel Esteban Pacheco Manchado"</b></i>


http://www.adif.es/es_ES/conoceradif/doc/2consejo0... 




Haikus de tres poetas japonesas para una maana de Navidad - El blog de Federico








Y en los fuegos artificiales finales del caso Manzano va Corsini y declara que hizo lo que dice su “escolta”que hizo: <b>Despejar la vía.</b>





<i>Miguel Corsini aseguró ante Coro Cillán que el objetivo fundamental de Renfe el 11 de marzo era “dar servicio ferroviario” y que la Dirección de Seguridad mantenía el contacto con las autoridades “para que les autorizaran a levantar los trenes”.</i>


El presidente de Renfe en el 11-M dice que no recibió orden judicial para destruir los trenes | Intereconomía | 706158



Y no veas si han despejado la vía. Y de que manera.
Lo que pasa es que desde que empezó el crucero de Manzano la perdiz está más que mareada y ya no sabe si va o viene, si venía a cobrar o a pagar.
Vamos a ver si nos enteramos de una vez por todas.
En noviembre de 2008 vuelven a expedientar a la juez más expedientada de España.
¿Cuál es el resultado?
Que en enero de 2009 la juez Coro Cillán sale del juzgado de S. Sebastián (Donosti) y la mandan al juzgado 43 de Madrid, dónde ¡oh, casualidad!, le cae nada menos que un caso cerrado como el 11M, que la intrépida juez reabre con el caso Manzano.
Aquí tenemos el recorrido del caso de la juez esperpento a la que cuando amenazan con un incendio sin fuego o algo se vuelve más valiente y tal y tal. 
Incluye el nombramiento del BOE.



Los resultados escondidos de las elecciones del 20N - El blog de Federico




Los resultados escondidos de las elecciones del 20N - El blog de Federico



Y en julio de 2009 nos mandan de crucero con Manzano. 
No os olvidéis de meter en el equipaje de la perdiz bolsas para vomitar que las aguas están muy revueltas y el viaje va a ser muuuy largo. Tanto como lo aconseje la jugada.
El juicio trata sobre el análisis de los explosivos y la <b>destrucción de las muestras por parte de Manzano</b>.
Cuando la cosa queda meridianamente clara, la juez empieza a llamar a más gente a declarar. 
Pero no se le ocurre llamar a Cuadro (que es quien tuvo que dar la orden de que Manzano sustituyera al jefe de Madrid que era quien tenía que hacerse cargo). 
Ni a Pintado, sin cuya participación por activa o por pasiva no puede hacerse el puenteo de las muestras a la PC.
Ni por supuesto a nadie de ahí para arriba, incluidos Acebes y Aznar que, por lo visto en los dos juicios, el 11M no estaban en España, sino que debían de estar en un crucero por el extranjero o algo.

Cuando ya ha mareado a la perdiz a base de bien después de oír a chiquicientos “subalternos” de Manzano, va la juez se tira del barco y coge un tren.
Va la intrépida juez, con un par, y se pone a “investigar” el desgüace de los trenes.
Que el juicio no iba de eso, que Manzano no tiene nada que ver y que haciéndolo se carga el caso... 
Da igual y vale ya.

Se sacan un testigo de la manga, ingeniero y toda la pesca, para darle más credibilidad ante los Del Río, y nos dice que él vio como se llevaban al desguace la chatarra en la fotografía que hemos visto todos.
El abogado de Manzano pregunta al testigo: ¿Vio si Manzano conducía el camión?
La tomadura de pelo de la juez, cargándose el caso no puede estar más clara.
Tras la declaración de Corsini y el resto de ferroviarios que despejaron la vía llega la gran traca final con Cillán llamando a declarar a los sospechosos habituales y el cierre del juicio contra Manzano.
Y luego ocurre un “milagro”,como con el titadyne de 2010. 
Aparece un vagón de Téllez, que no sirve para nada, pero lo mismo ya no se puede decir que se desguazaron los trenes.
La vía está despejada. 
Tan despejada que cuando ocurre el segundo milagro, la aparición de los restos del tren de Santa Eugenia – ese que incriminaba a Rubalcaba y sus secuaces por aquello de la continuidad - estos ya no están en RENFE, sino en una empresa llamada Tafesa.
Pero resulta que con todo esto nos hemos olvidado del crucero por el cual sí se podía incriminar a Manzano: la desaparición de las muestras de los trenes.
¿Quién nos dice que Torres Dulce - el hombre que mató a Liberty Valance – no base la inocencia de Manzano en la desaparición de las muestras en el hecho de que ahí están las del tren de Santa Eugenia que Manzano habría hecho desaparecer también si fuera el caso?
Están ocurriendo milagros sobrepublicitados para el aniversario como cuando lo del video de la pericial del titadyne.
Cuando aparecen en un programa diferentes representantes, entre ellos LdP, el del PSOE, llevaba un mantra para repetir: El PP mintió del 11 al 14M.
A lo que la del PP respondió: 
Sí, pero eso fue hace mucho tiempo. Lo (la nueva mentira) de ahora es lo del hallazgo del titadyne.

Claro , que siempre puede haber quien se crea que Gallardón no va a obviar a LD, a Federico o el 11M. Quien se crea el milagro de la reaparición de vagones y muestras y se crea ésto, se puede creer cualquier cosa.



<i>
Justicia "ve bien" su actuación
Gallardón dice que respeta la "autonomía" del fiscal en la investigación del 11-M
Preguntado sobre la orden de Torres-Dulce de investigar el foco de explosión hallado por LD, Gallardón ha dicho que no interferirá en sus decisiones.</i>


Gallardn dice que respeta la "autonoma" del fiscal en la investigacin del 11-M - Libertad Digital


----------



## MELVILLE (6 Mar 2012)

SWING, caray, vaya speech. 

Lo que está claro es que nada está claro. 

Hay tanta intoxicacion en el tema, tanta m.ierda, tanta falta de Justicia, tantos interesados en que no nos aclaremos de veras que así podrán tenernos con la perdiz bien mareados, con 'el huevo' sin que pasemos de la cáscara apenas descascarillada y con todo -o casi todo- por saber.

Hay muchos que sí deben saber la verdad. Pero les tendrán la boca bien tapadita a base de dinerámenes varios. Pena y asco hasta el infinito.

Hay muchos hilos de los que tirar, sin duda, pero en mi humilde opinión seguimos a oscuras en casi todo lo principal. Creo que al 11-M se le pueden dar, como explicaciones, varias que cuadren bastante bien. Depende de a quién se quisiera beneficiar. podemos descartar algunas. Esta claro que nadie se cree la VO.

Pero, si no fueron los moritos, si no fue Trash, si no fueron ellos, ¿quién fue?

Sería bueno que, para clarificar las cosas, intentáramos hacer una especia de lista de sospechosos. Se admiten sugerencias. Como nombres concretos es difícil que nos satisfagan a todos, tal vez podríamos hacer una lista de abstractos. No se, pongo por caso...

SOSPECHOSOS

1.-España (hipótesis de autogolpe, autoatentado; me da escalofríos solo de pensar que alguien lo hubiera tramado desde aquí y los 'ponebombas' hubieran sido expertos. ¿Con qué motivaciones? Reventar las elecciones? la cercanía a la fecha hace creible esa hipótesis pero... ¿para que las ganara el PP, si podian colar lo de la Eta o para que las ganara el Psoe si el PP quedaba como mentiroso, etc?)

2.-USA (hipótesis de desestabilización, para refrender la 'guerra contra el terror'; CIA y tal; Bush hijito y tal pero... ¿cómo se comería que hubieran sido los de 'la agencia'? Se supone que son aliados nuestros pero... A ellos les da igual, supongo. Si la CIA sabia que esos días iban a atentar -lo de las maniobras de la OTAN es de caerse de espaldas, eh- y no dijeron nada, son responsables subsidiarios, claro)

3.-Francia (se ha comentado ya aquí; pudiera ser, aunque parece indemostrable, como pasa con los sospechosos 1 y 2, o sea que no sabemos nada de nada o sabemos lo que nos han dejado saber, que es muy poco)

4.-Marruecos (es mi hipótesis favorita, pero tan indemostrable como las otras; a mí si me cuadra que fueran servicios secretos marroquies pero... ¿se les fue la mano? ¿buscaban beneficiar a PP o a Psoe? ¿buscaban solo vengarse por lo de Perejil? Va, tampoco cabe demostracion alguna)

En suma: NO SABEMOS NADA.

O sabemos muy poco. Y cada vez parece más claro que PP y Psoe sí pueden saberlo y, si no nos lo cuentan, son responsables del ocultamiento y la mentira.

Sl2


----------



## sisebuto (6 Mar 2012)

Había que guardar esa chatarra para salvar el culo del PePé ante su público, que no decaiga la fe de la parroquia. No hemos podido hacer nada durante estos 8 años porque las cloacas rubalcabianas nos lo impidieron, pero ya hemos vuelto; Torres Dulce no es Cándido el "malísimo"; nosotros sí abriremos diligencias ante cualquier novedad que razonablemente lo aconseje. Por lo visto nada de lo ocurrido estos años lo aconseja. Aznar no rectifica una sola de sus decisiones entre el 11 y el 15 de marzo, empezando por la que abrió la vía islamista sobre una fragoneta con tarjeta vascona por la mañana y cinta coránica al mediodía. Qué más da Juana que su hermana.

Interés histórico y cercanía con las víctimas. Reflexión pausada, sin prisas, porque esto necesita su tiempo. Que tengan ustedes una buena digestión.


----------



## CONSPIRADO (6 Mar 2012)

swing dijo:


> Me parece que nos estamos yendo por las ramas y además unas ramas mal documentadas.
> 
> Conspirado
> El problema es que asumes que el PP puso las pruebas falsas (a la fuerza ahorcan) pero no asumes lo que significa que quien dice que es la víctima del atentado y que le pusieron pruebas falsas es quien puso las pruebas falsas.
> ...



A la fuerza ahorcan, efectivamente.
Y, por eso, me llevé un disgusto enorme cuando me dí cuenta de que era el PP el que había ocultado y destruido pruebas verdaderas y colocado pruebas falsas.
Desde entonces dejé de contemplar el asunto desde una perspectiva partidista o de izquierda-derecha.
Aquí todos han colaborado, repartiéndose los papeles teatrales, en la ocultación de los responsables de la masacre.
Pero esto no quiere decir que ahora me vaya a hacer progre o a querer a Freddie mas que a Acebes.
Como no creo que el PP ni PSOE tengan nada que ver con la autoría de la masacre, su colaboración en la ocultación me lleva a sospechar que están tapando la autoría de alguien mucho mas poderoso que ellos.
Y, respecto de los periodistas, creo que los de LD han hecho y hacen todo lo que les han dejado para que podamos conocer la verdad, aunque tengan que fingir que se tragan algunas intoxicaciones. Me parece que aprovechan todos los resquicios que les dejan para mantener vivo el tema.

Slds.


----------



## sisebuto (6 Mar 2012)

*Epílogo*

<object width="700" height="235"> <param name="allow******Access" value="never" /> <param name="movie" value="http://player.longtailvideo.com/player5.9.swf?file=http://audios.esradio.fm/11/03/12/sin-complejos-120311-24911.mp3&amp;has_verified=1&amp;skin=http://www.longtailvideo.com/files/skins/xero/5/xero.zip&amp;image=http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/657/sincomplejosmugica.png&amp;autostart=false&amp;start=01:21:00&controlbar=over&transparent=true" /> <param name="loop" value="false" /> <param name="quality" value="high" /> <param name="scale" value="noborder" /> <param name="wmode" value="transparent" /> <param name="bgcolor" value="#000000" /> <embed allow******Access="never" src="http://player.longtailvideo.com/player5.9.swf?file=http://audios.esradio.fm/11/03/12/sin-complejos-120311-24911.mp3&amp;has_verified=1&amp;skin=http://www.longtailvideo.com/files/skins/xero/5/xero.zip&amp;image=http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/657/sincomplejosmugica.png&amp;autostart=false&amp;start=01:21:00&controlbar=over&transparent=true" loop="false" quality="high" scale="noborder" wmode="transparent" bgcolor="#000000" width="700" height="235" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/shockwave/download/index*****?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash"></embed> </object>

Sin Complejos, 12/03/11 - esRadio - Intervienen: Luis del Pino, Sandra León, Ketty Garat, Raúl Vilas, Fernando Múgica


----------



## MELVILLE (6 Mar 2012)

CONSPIRADO dijo:


> ...
> Y, respecto de los periodistas, creo que los de LD han hecho y hacen todo lo que les han dejado para que podamos conocer la verdad, aunque tengan que fingir que se tragan algunas intoxicaciones. Me parece que aprovechan todos los resquicios que les dejan para mantener vivo el tema.
> 
> Slds.



CONSPIRADO:

LD hace lo que puede, en efecto, pero es un medio muy pequeño si lo comparas con los gigantes de PRISA o el supergrupo de la basura, o sea, las TV de 'Il cavaliere' Berlusconi. O sea. No obstante, en LD se han dado comportamientos curiosos. 

Se abre un blog como el de LdP y salen muchos de él tarifando. recalan en el de Fede, donde supuestamente el anfitrión quería que, de cuando en cuando, se pudiera hablar del 11-M y va y pone al perro guadián del moderador, y salen todos tarifando. No sé. parecen querer estar al caldo y a las tajadas...

Los prefiero a ellos a los de la Inter y al 'Perrojota', desde luego. espero que no nos defrauden y, si saben que les están intoxicando, que lo digan. Fede por la radio parece no cortarse un pelo pero... ¿qué sabrá y qué callará? 

Saludos, CONSPI


----------



## CONSPIRADO (6 Mar 2012)

MELVILLE dijo:


> CONSPIRADO:
> 
> LD hace lo que puede, en efecto, pero es un medio muy pequeño si lo comparas con los gigantes de PRISA o el supergrupo de la basura, o sea, las TV de 'Il cavaliere' Berlusconi. O sea. No obstante, en LD se han dado comportamientos curiosos.
> 
> ...



¿Te imaginas las presiones que habrán sufrido y sufrirán los que se atreven a hablar del tema desde los medios?

Slds.


----------



## Fermintx (6 Mar 2012)

En definitiva, no nos van a dejar saber que ocurrió, de lo que no sabemos claro.
Quizas cuando este lo suficientemente lejos en el tiempo.
De todo lo que dices Swing, que mas o menos habiamos leido, lo que mas me ha llamado la atencion, y eso que tambien lo leí en su dia, ha sido esa actitud de LDP de liberar al PP por el hecho de que Rubalcaba no hiciese sangre al cambiar el gobierno y entrar ellos.
Cosa, que en aquellos años a cualquiera nos hubiese parecido lógico cuestionarnos, pero que hoy se me antoja cuasi infantil, y desde mi punto de vista impropia de LDP, no siendo que haya una clara intención.


----------



## M. Priede (6 Mar 2012)

bernal dijo:


> No hay ninguna noticia de que Franco y Carrero se llevaran mal; al contrario. Carrero fue el gran protector de los ministros del Opus Dei. De todas formas veo que se está entrando peligrosamente en la "opinionitis".



Tienes razón. Además mezclan todo.

Franco y Carrero eran uña y carne, y nadie de la familia de Carrero ni de la de Franco entendió esas palabras del Jefe del Estado. Posiblemente desvarío senil, un pensar en voz alta fuera de lugar. Lo cierto es que Franco tenía serías dudas sobre lo que ocurriría después de su muerte. Creo que fue Utrera Molina --no estoy muy seguro del ministro que era, pero sí sé que lo leí en una entrevista que le hicieron en El Mundo-- el que decía que Franco preguntaba --tenía esa costumbre desde siempre: preguntar por la opinión a todos, incluidas las visitas privadas-- a sus ministros qué pensaban de lo que ocurriría en España tras su muerte y si el Régimen del Movimiento sobreviviría. Este, Utrera Molina, le dijo que no, que habría una monarquía parlamentaria al estilo europeo, como en Holanda, Dinamarca, Suecia, Inglaterra. Franco le agradeció la sinceridad. 

Franco, que de tonto nunca tuvo ni un pelo, seguramente que tenía sus dudas sobre la persona que habría de dirigir ese cambio, cambio que él tampoco era capaz de precisar. Posiblemente, debido a su debilitamiento, pensó en voz alta cuando dijo aquello de Carrero. No hay otra explicación, porque tanto si deseaba su muerte como si no, él, en pleno uso de sus facultades, jamás habría cometido ese error.

A última hora, aunque todo el mundo lo respetaba sin embargo ya se daban cuenta de sus limitaciones, de ahí que nadie le hiciera caso cuando ordenó declarar la guerra a Marruecos tras invadir el Sahara. Luis Herrero, cuyo padre fue ministro de Franco, contaba que en las últimas remodelaciones de gobierno, Franco estaba totalmente perdido, sin saber qué criterio seguir para nombrar ministros: "Entonces ¿a quién nombro", preguntaba a algunos ministros que iba recibiendo de uno en uno.


----------



## morpheus2010 (6 Mar 2012)

¿Todavía siguen con el raca-raca?


----------



## MELVILLE (6 Mar 2012)

CONSPIRADO dijo:


> ¿Te imaginas las presiones que habrán sufrido y sufrirán los que se atreven a hablar del tema desde los medios?
> 
> Slds.



Me imagino que a algunos les habrán amenazado con cortarles los webs y hacérselos tragar. Sabemos lo de Múgica y sabemos que a muchos los deben tener amenazados. Al propio Fede han podido leerle la cartilla. De ahí que digan... pero solo hasta cierto punto. Como en el 1, 2, 3 pero en plan matonismo... *Hasta aquí puedes leer...*

Sl2


----------



## MELVILLE (6 Mar 2012)

morpheus2010 dijo:


> ¿Todavía siguen con el raca-raca?



Seguimos, seguimos... Raca-Racaneando, pero aquí seguimos. ¿Algún problema con que sigamos con el Raca-Raca, Morpheus?


----------



## Nut (6 Mar 2012)

Pues yo creo que sí vamos a llegar a saber,parte.La parte que toca del reino.

Por que creo que "en su momento" los que Son Mas Poderosos-conspirado- les interesará soltar lastre.Y así cerrar definitivamente el tema.

Hay que mirar las cosas en conjunto y desde cierta altura.No se pero al hacerlo siempre tengo esa sensación.Más cuando Le petit napoleón les hizo ese soberano desprecio negándose a posar con el Rey y los ex presidentes el día de la concesión del Toisón.

Que soy un iluso.Seguramente.


----------



## M. Priede (6 Mar 2012)

Sisebuto

Muy bueno el enlace al programa de de Luis del Pino. Muy oportuno. Lo había escuchado en su día, pero es bueno recordarlo. (Ya me contarás cómo haces para ponerlo en el minuto exacto. Sé hacerlo en Youtube, pero en este, no).

Qué ingenuo Múgica al pensar que si Aznar logra que Zapatero se vaya a la Moncloa y se haga una foto con él, el resultado de la elecciones habría sido otro.

Desde el primer momento en que cualquier español tuvo noticia de la masacre todos y cada uno de nosotros nos hicimos la misma pregunta: "¿quién es el autor?" Y dedujo: "si son islamistas pierde el PP; sin son etarras, gana".

Múgica no parece darse cuenta de que quienes hicieron el atentado contaron con la colaboración interna (magnífico lo del intoxicador del CNI contándole durante meses lo de la célula de Lavapiés y lo de los etarras con los teléfonos móviles para hacer estallar bombas; lo cual prueba que la implicación del CNI partía de los escalones más altos) y que midieron los tiempos de engaño al gobierno con exactitud, y que además conocían muy bien la conducta de los españoles.

El Gobierno fue engañado y el Gobierno, finalmente, colaboró en el encubrimiento


----------



## M. Priede (6 Mar 2012)

_SWING, caray, vaya speech. 

Lo que está claro es que nada está claro. 

Hay tanta intoxicacion en el tema, tanta m.ierda, tanta falta de Justicia, tantos interesados en que no nos aclaremos de veras que así podrán tenernos con la perdiz bien mareados, con 'el huevo' sin que pasemos de la cáscara apenas descascarillada y con todo -o casi todo- por saber.

Hay muchos que sí deben saber la verdad. Pero les tendrán la boca bien tapadita a base de dinerámenes varios. Pena y asco hasta el infinito.

Hay muchos hilos de los que tirar, sin duda, pero en mi humilde opinión seguimos a oscuras en casi todo lo principal. Creo que al 11-M se le pueden dar, como explicaciones, varias que cuadren bastante bien. Depende de a quién se quisiera beneficiar. podemos descartar algunas. Esta claro que nadie se cree la VO.

Pero, si no fueron los moritos, si no fue Trash, si no fueron ellos, ¿quién fue?

Sería bueno que, para clarificar las cosas, intentáramos hacer una especia de lista de sospechosos. Se admiten sugerencias. Como nombres concretos es difícil que nos satisfagan a todos, tal vez podríamos hacer una lista de abstractos. No se, pongo por caso...

SOSPECHOSOS

1.-España (hipótesis de autogolpe, autoatentado; me da escalofríos solo de pensar que alguien lo hubiera tramado desde aquí y los 'ponebombas' hubieran sido expertos. ¿Con qué motivaciones? Reventar las elecciones? la cercanía a la fecha hace creible esa hipótesis pero... ¿para que las ganara el PP, si podian colar lo de la Eta o para que las ganara el Psoe si el PP quedaba como mentiroso, etc?)_​
Nadie hace en España sin tener apoyos exteriores. ¿Pero qué te piensas que es el PSOE, o el PP?

_2.-USA (hipótesis de desestabilización, para refrender la 'guerra contra el terror'; CIA y tal; Bush hijito y tal pero... ¿cómo se comería que hubieran sido los de 'la agencia'? Se supone que son aliados nuestros pero... A ellos les da igual, supongo. Si la CIA sabia que esos días iban a atentar -lo de las maniobras de la OTAN es de caerse de espaldas, eh- y no dijeron nada, son responsables subsidiarios, claro)​_
Te lías voluntariamente. En el hilo inicial ya se explica que no tiene sentido cargarse al mejor aliado que han tenido en España para meter miedo con el terrorismo islamista: eso podrían haberlo hecho después de las elecciones sin necesidad de cargarse a Aznar. Además "si sabían que iba a atentar"... Quién iba a atentar sino ellos, ¿o es que te crees que fueron islamistas los autores?

_3.-Francia (se ha comentado ya aquí; pudiera ser, aunque parece indemostrable, como pasa con los sospechosos 1 y 2, o sea que no sabemos nada de nada o sabemos lo que nos han dejado saber, que es muy poco)​_
No se ha comentado; se ha expuesto. Y lo de' indemostrable' tienes que demostrarlo. Yo siempre expongo desde la hipótesis, y no tengo más pruebas que la que ahí redacto; si tienes otras mejores que las rebatan, adelante. Y es falso que no sepamos nada de nada; todo lo contrario: sabemos muchísimo, tanto que si hubiera justicia, con eso que aquí hemos expuesto habría más que suficiente para empezar a meter gente en la cárcel y empezar la investigación que nunca se hará. Y nunca se hará, precisamente porque se sabe muy bien por dónde empezar y por dónde seguir.
_
4.-Marruecos (es mi hipótesis favorita, pero tan indemostrable como las otras; a mí si me cuadra que fueran servicios secretos marroquies pero... ¿se les fue la mano? ¿buscaban beneficiar a PP o a Psoe? ¿buscaban solo vengarse por lo de Perejil? Va, tampoco cabe demostracion alguna)​_
A mí me molaría más Paco Martínez Soria, pero desgraciadamente ya está muerto.

_En suma: NO SABEMOS NADA.​_
No lo sabrás tú. Sí que sabemos, y mucho. ¿O es que pretendes que te lo den masticado?

_O sabemos muy poco. Y cada vez parece más claro que PP y Psoe sí pueden saberlo y, si no nos lo cuentan, son responsables del ocultamiento y la mentira.​_
¿Y te parece poco? ¿Acaso no nos han hecho creer de todo menos eso? ¿Quién te parece que está por encima de España para hacer eso y tenernos a todos firmes sin abrir la boca? *¿No has escuchado a Múgica hablar de "otro Estado", lo cual me pareció demasiado atrevimiento por su parte, más bien un desliz?*


----------



## M. Priede (6 Mar 2012)

LO DE LESCONIL

SWING: excelente todo lo que cuentas de ese pájaro. Él y Lugoma eran dos necios de mucho cuidado. A Olioagua le acabé cogiendo cariño.

No sabía que Lesconil era redactor de LD, ¡menudo insidioso! Ahora me explico el odio que de repente sacó contra mí y el marcaje que me hizo. Primero me despreciaba y luego cuando le contestaba se quejaba de mi tono (le llamaba lescoñil). Continuamente usaba contra mis escritos la palabra bazofia, basura, o calificándonos a ti y a mí de miserables y conspiranoicos; luego le contestabas a tono y se tiraba de los pelos. Por cierto, que a ti y a mí nos borraron todos los comentarios que le hicimos a la pedantuela y esssstupenda crítica que nos hizo, mezclando las tesis tuyas y las mías para posar él de persona cabal que solo se atiene a los hechos ( a los que él le gustan mientras desprecia y se burla de las evidencias que le pones delante). Acuérdate. Mira:

_139lesconil

En honor de Priede

Las últimas y trascendentales revelaciones de Priede sobre los autores del 11-M, no pueden quedar en el olvido, no puedan caer en saco roto. Así que voy a tratar de colaborar en la misión de hacerlas premanecer en el recuerdo incorporándolas a la recopilación de datos que ya escriobí hace unos días.

Ruego a los moderadores que, dada la capital importancia de estas revelaciones, no borren estos comentarios.

29 de Diciembre de 2011 a las 16:56140lesconil
El 11-M según grandes investigadores de este blog 1/3

Tantos años perdidos en hablar de almalás, mochilas, detonadores, explosivos, trenes, teléfonos, mojamés, kangús, cohíbas con cordón detonante, nekanes y lamaris, para ahora descubrir que todo eso no sirve para nada.

Poco a poco, y gracias a los expertos investigadores de este blog, a los que agradezco profundamente que me hayan abierto los ojos, he podido ir atando cabos y llegar felizmente al fondo del asunto del 11-M.

Como se ha venido dando la información de forma muy deslavazada, voy a tratar de ordenarlo todo para que los expertos me digan si lo he entendido bien.

Ya en 1996, las grandes cabezas pensantes del PP, con Aznar a la cabeza, descubrieron que a partir de 2008 se produciría una monumental crisis económica mundial que tendría una especial repercusión en España. Era necesario, ante todo, que Aznar se quitase de en medio, y anunció por ello, a bombo y platillo, que no se presentaría a las elecciones en 2004. Pero eso no era bastante, había que quitar al PP del gobierno mucho antes de 2008, había que sacarlo del gobierno de la nación mucho antes de esa fecha, había que perder las elecciones de 2004.

Y se pusieron a planificar la forma de perder esas elecciones.

Lo primero que se les ocurrió fue hundir el Prestige y asumir una desastrosa gestión de sus consecuencias. Y así se hizo. Pero claro, pronto se vio que eso no era, ni mucho menos, suficiente para asegurar la pérdida de las elecciones. Había que organizar algo mucho más gordo. Hablaron con el amigo Buch, que les dio la solución: vamos a reunirnos en las Azores con Durao y Blair, y vamos a planificar la invasión de Irak. Eso será definitivo. Ya verás como con eso sufrís un gran batacazo electoral .

29 de Diciembre de 2011 a las 16:57141Priede
Comentario eliminado por los moderadores.

29 de Diciembre de 2011 a las 16:58142lesconil
El 11-M según grandes investigadores de este blog 2/3

Y dicho y hecho. Se invadió Irak con el apoyo de Aznar. Llovieron las manifestaciones, las protestas masivas, parecía que se había conseguido el objetivo. Pero ¡oh sorpresa!: las encuestas seguían dando ganador al PP.

Así que no tuvieron más remedio que poner en marcha el plan de emergencia ya estudiado y planificado en 2001. Había que ejecutar un gran atentado y hacerlo pasar como una reacción, una consecuencia de la guerra de Irak.

Y lo pusieron en marcha. Para ello contaron con la entusiasta colaboración de la OTAN, que supervisó el trabajo que antes acordaron, básicamente, franceses, norteamericanos y cloacas españolas, logaron la participación del Banco Mundial, de los más misteriosos organismos internacionales que gobiernan el mundo, incluidos el Ku Klux Klan, la Camorra napolitana y el cartel de Medellín, y todos ellos, por supuesto, bajo el mando supremo del Vaticano.

Y se ejecutó la masacre. No se sabe quién colocó los explosivos y los hizo estallar, no lo sabe nadie, ni se sabrá nunca, porque todos están pringados y ninguno cantará. Además, eso es lo de menos, no tiene importancia.

Pero hubo algún fallo en la ejecución que dificultaba el que se atribuyera de forma inmediata la autoría a islamistas radicales para hacer perder las elecciones a Rajoy. Hubo que actuar con prisa, hubo que hacer desaparecer pruebas e introducir otras nuevas. De ello se ocupó directamente el PP con las mismas ayudas antes expuestas, con el Vaticano al frente. Hasta que por fin lo consiguieron: perdieron las elecciones, objetivo cumplido.

29 de Diciembre de 2011 a las 17:01143lesconil
El 11-M según grandes investigadores de este blog 3/3

Pero eso todavía no era suficiente, había que organizar inmediatamente la pérdida de las siguientes elecciones, para no asumir la crisis económica partir de 2008.

Con ese fin se pasaron toda la primera legislatura de Zapatero acosando a éste y a Rubalcaba con insidiosas preguntas parlamentarias sobre el 11-M. Y claro Zapatero Y Rubalcaba agradecían tales preguntas, se burlaban de ellas, se resistían resignadamente a contar la verdad de la autoría del atentado y de la manipulación de pruebas por el PP, pues preferían seguirles la corriente y ganar así las siguientes elecciones, como efectivamente ocurrió.

Ya en 2008, Rajoy cambió de táctica, había que pasar página para ganar en 2012, pues ya estaba bien de estar en la oposición. Se acabó preguntar por el 11-M. Y efectivamente, se ha ganado en 2011.

29 de Diciembre de 2011 a las 17:07144swing
Comentario eliminado por los moderadores.

29 de Diciembre de 2011 a las 17:10145Priede
Comentario eliminado por los moderadores.

29 de Diciembre de 2011 a las 17:22146Priede
Comentario eliminado por los moderadores.

29 de Diciembre de 2011 a las 17:41147swing
Comentario eliminado por los moderadores.

29 de Diciembre de 2011 a las 18:03148Priede
Comentario eliminado por los moderadores.

29 de Diciembre de 2011 a las 18:14149Priede
Comentario eliminado por los moderadores.

Haikus de tres poetas japonesas para una maana de Navidad - El blog de Federico
_​Y naturalmente, crecido, vuelve a mearme por encima, gustoso como está de ver cómo nos chulea y a los demás nos borran las respuestas

_
2 de Enero de 2012 a las 13:0457lesconil
El blog

No me ha extrañado nada el comentario de Federico, pues se había llegado en este blog a unos niveles de grosería realmente inauditos.

Es cierto que los comentarios que contenían tales exabruptos lo único que conseguían eran poner de manifiesto la catadura moral de quien los escribía, pero es que creo que casi todos estábamos ya avergonzados de ver nuestros escritos mezclados con esa bazofia.

Espero que no se vuelva a las andadas, y que esta advertencia de Federico haga que todos nos serenemos y que no demos lugar a que cumpla su lógica amenaza de cierre del blog.

2 de Enero de 2012 a las 14:1859Priede
Lesconil

"Espero que no se vuelva a las andadas, y que esta advertencia de Federico haga que todos nos serenemos y que no demos lugar a que cumpla su lógica amenaza de cierre del blog."

Pues eso.

No te conviene --sí, a ti también, aunque no te lo creas-- abusar de la adjetivación peyorativa. Mírate: "unos niveles de grosería realmente inauditos","catadura moral", "bazofia". Solo te falta una manta terciada y un trabuco.

Yo ya me di por aludido en lo dicho por el anfitrión; no sé tú.

Piedras preciosas, joyas y pedruscos - El blog de Federico​
_

No sabes cuánto me alegro de que hayas dejado claro cómo opera este intoxicador, detallando cómo se hace el olvidadizo con lo dicho por él mismo con anterioridad cuando lo pillabas en una contradicción. Además es un maestro a la hora de enredar las frases, tal y como hace Lugoma. Resulta que según él todo el debate era si Cascos dijo o no dijo que había que desguazar, cuando resulta que los trenes se desguazaron estando él al mando. Muy bueno también lo que le recuerdas de Corsini.

Te agradezco que cuelgues toda esta información porque esto confirma que ese chamizo con esa chatarra es la miguita de pan que le han puesto a LD, toda vez que El Mundo ya está quemado y en LD ansiosos de una exclusiva.

Esa chatarra acabará en el mismo sitio que acabó todo lo demás, sea por orden de Del Olmo, Bermúdez, Coro Cillán y quien se tercie. Todo consiste en alimentar a los incautos de la derecha para que al final les digan "no importa lo que estalló en los trenes", o con un cerrojazo tipo "esos restos no sirven como prueba" después de dos o tres años mareándonos con la chatarra. Eso acabará como todo lo demás; estos lescoñiles de toda condición se pondrán una medalla y continuarán presumiendo de que no se rinden y de que gracias a ellos el 11-m no es un caso cerrado. Pueden tirarse así 20 años y, lo que es más triste, encantados de haberse conocido.


----------



## sisebuto (6 Mar 2012)

M. Priede dijo:


> Sisebuto
> 
> Muy bueno el enlace al programa de de Luis del Pino. Muy oportuno. Lo había escuchado en su día, pero es bueno recordarlo. (Ya me contarás cómo haces para ponerlo en el minuto exacto. Sé hacerlo en Youtube, pero en este, no).
> 
> ...



Priede, el código lo verás con el QUOTE. Para empezar en un minuto y segundo determinado depende de qué "player" se use. En éste de *Longtail* se hace con el parámetro: "start=01:21:00" (hora:min:seg). Más fácil es enlazarlo externamente, por ejemplo así:


```
http://player.longtailvideo.com/player5.9.swf?file=http://audios.esradio.fm/11/03/12/sin-complejos-120311-24911.mp3&skin=http://www.longtailvideo.com/files/skins/xero/5/xero.zip&image=http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/657/sincomplejosmugica.png&autostart=false&start=01:21:00&controlbar=over&transparent=true
```
*Fernando Múgica: "El gobierno actual y el anterior han fabricado la mentira del 11-M. Nos han engañado PP y PSOE, los dos"* (ejemplo con "autostart=true", arranque automático de audio.)


Después fíjate que en mi ejemplo puse una imagen capturada del player original de _Sin complejos_, pero que se puede cambiar y también obviar.


Pues sí, yo también creo que Múgica no puede hablar más claro sobre el tema. Cualquier añadido es mareo de perdices. La cuestión es que a la mayoría del personal le da igual. Una triste realidad porque nunca nos saldrá gratis dejarnos engañar con estos temas tan graves.


----------



## belga197 (7 Mar 2012)

Por favor, Lesconil no es redactor de LD. Y se agradecería que no se aproveche este foro para descalificar a personas que no participan. No tiene sentido ajustar cuentas ahora de viejas batallitas, mucho menos con adjetivos bastante despectivos. El que quiera rebatir viejas cuestiones que lo haga únicamente con argumentos, por favor.

Va por todos.

Priede,

Es una opinión personal pero si alguien en USA quisiese justificar con un atentado de Al Qaeda la invasión en Irak, el candidato ideal para sufrirlo sería España y en el momento en el que ocurrió. Y el motivo es la credibilidad de la causa-efecto. Aznar no seguía en el gobierno y posiblemente ZP, a pesar de la cosmética, ha sido mejor aliado de USA que lo que hubiese sido Rajoy. Si me apuras igual de bueno. España necesitaba más a EEUU, que EEUU a España. Sólo había que ver a ZP mendigando el saludo del malvado imperilista Bush.


----------



## Fermintx (7 Mar 2012)

belga197 dijo:


> Por favor, Lesconil no es redactor de LD. Y se agradecería que no se aproveche este foro para descalificar a personas que no participan. No tiene sentido ajustar cuentas ahora de viejas batallitas, mucho menos con adjetivos bastante despectivos. El que quiera rebatir viejas cuestiones que lo haga únicamente con argumentos, por favor.
> 
> Va por todos.
> 
> ...



En cualquier caso, alli han hecho una limpia (ojo, cada cual en su casa manda) Y total se sigue sin respetar el hilo del autor. No seria mas facil banear a quien no quieres en tu casa y ya esta?.


----------



## swing (7 Mar 2012)

Belga
Es que ni son batallitas, ni son ajustes de cuentas ni nada personal, ni son viejas, sino explicaciones a lo que está ocurriendo ahora mismo.
¿Cómo te explicas que quien piensa esto:




<i>129 lesconil, día 15 de Marzo de 2010 a las 13:58

belga

Claro que se enviaron los trenes al desguace con el PP en funciones, claro que sí. Pero también al mismo tiempo, simultáneamente, se decidió salvar uno de los trenes, pues si no hubiera sido así, le habría ocurrido lo mismo que a los otros. Al llegar el nuevo gobierno ya no existiría.

Entonces, quien tomó esa decisión de conservar un tren, fuese para lo que fuese, tenía que estar seguro de que seguiría controlándolo para hacer con él lo que tuviese planeado. 

<B>Y es que tiene que haber una continuidad en lo ocurrido con ese tren. Desde que se libró de la destrucción, en decisión probablemente del día 12 de marzo, hasta nuestros días.

Y alguien ha tenido que seguir y controlar todo el proceso, y ese alguien es imposible que sea del PP.</b></i>




E incluso esto:




<i>131 lesconil, día 15 de Marzo de 2010 a las 14:19


belga

También es imposible que fuese del PSOE si eran los que querían destruir las pruebas, ¿no?





Ahí ya entramos en un terreno pantanoso, a mi modo de ver no tan claro como lo que escribí antes.

Caben varias hipótesis

<b>¿Lo guardaban para sacarlo en el momento oportuno como una segunda mochila de Vallecas, convenientemente preparado, claro? Ya sé que poco valor tendría como prueba al no haber existido la "cadena de custodia", pero tampoco existió en la mochila y ahí está, como prueba básica de la sentencia.

¿Lo guardaban porque en ese coche, y sólo en ese coche, sí había estallado gomados ECO?</b>

¿Lo guardaban por los testigos que dijeron ver a Zoughan, único condenado por la colocación? 

Todo muy inconsistente, lo sé. Pero ya te digo que lo veo todo muy misterioso, <b>no tengo ninguna idea clara, salvo que, como decía antes, este tren estuvo controlado por la misma persona desde el 12-M al menos hasta hasta el 11-S, y muy probablemente siga ese control hoy día.</b></i>




Llega el momento oportuno y sea él quien reciba con entusiasmo lasmuestras del tren de Santa Eugenia. ¿Tú no dirías ¡lagarto, lagarto! que es de los secuaces de Rubalcaba y tiene goma 2, aunque no valga para nada porque no hay cadena de custodia?
O, en su defecto, vamos a suponer que tiene información privilegiada y sabe que se va a encontrar lo que él quiere encontrar. Debería cambiar la premisa sobre quién controlaba ese tren y darle la vuelta, ¿no?
Pues que me lo expliquen.
¿Encuentras otra forma de explicar lo que estoy tratando de explicar sin mencionar los antecedentes del que nos está dando la exclusiva del gran hallazgo de las muestras del tren de Santa Eugenia?
Si la encuentras hazlo tú, porque yo no veo otra.
Encima Lesconil es de los que defienden el atentado chapucero e improvisado de los terroristas en Alcalá. De los que dicen que la bomba del tren de santa Eugenia no debería de estar en Santa Eugenia sino en el Pozo, por aquello de que cuadre con 4 bombas en tres trenes.
No hace falta que te explique a tí que ese enredo es el que posibilita la aparición de la mochila de Vallecas e incluso los bulos de tramas y subtramas.
Pero vamos, que acaba de encontrar las muestras del explosivo de una bomba que según él no debería de estar ahí. 
Es Lesconil quien debería de estar mosqueado con lo que está pasando.
El hecho de que no se mosquee es lo que me mosquea a mí.

Por otra parte, ya sabemos que en estas fechas siempre hay fallas. Pero me parece que este año se les está yendo la mano con la pólvora. ¡Hasta los sindicatos participan en el espectáculo!
Y se une hasta Gallardón. 
Puede que ahora todos se hayan puesto de acuerdo en hablar del 11M cuando antes no lo hacía y se vaya a resolver el caso, ¿pero no es más lógico pensar que, como otras veces, están jugando con pólvora mojada y que lo que van a hacer entre todos ahora es cerrarlo definitivamente?


----------



## M. Priede (7 Mar 2012)

sisebuto

Muchas gracias. Muy amable


----------



## swing (7 Mar 2012)

Por cierto, que bien lo de la juez Cillán, aunque el desgüace de los trenes no tenga que ver con Manzano y la causa tenga ya defectos de forma;-)



<i>Esta denuncia amplía la presentada contra Manzano
La juez Cillán admite a trámite la querella contra los directivos de Renfe en el 11-M
07 MAR 2012 | Javier Sedano y Luis Rivas. 

<b> "Si se reabre el caso, se lo darán a Eloy Velasco",</b> auguran fuentes de la judicatura. </i>


La juez Cillán admite a trámite la querella contra los directivos de Renfe en el 11-M | Intereconomía | 729434




Ahí tenemos la letra pequeña del asunto.

29-3-2011


<i>SOLICITADA POR LAS VÍCTIMAS
<b>El juez velasco vuelve a rechazar reabrir la investigación del 11M</b>

La Audiencia Nacional rechaza una vez más reabrir la investigación de los atentados del 11M.</i>

http://www.libertaddigital.com/nacional/el-juez-ve...



¿Ves que forma de cerrar el caso quedando muy bien y heróicos unos y haciendo de malos los que habitualmente hacen el papel de malo?


----------



## belga197 (7 Mar 2012)

Swing,

Sí. Si me parece muy bien que expliques todo eso. Pero se puede hacer sin adjetivos que no son necesarios y que tampoco aportan mucho. 

Creo que la opinión es libre y si crees que Lesconil intoxica, explícalo y ya está. Pero si luego entra Priede y sube más el listón la cosa no va a ninguna parte y resulta desagrable.

Sigo el foro por mantener el contacto con gente que me interesa y que parece que no es/somos bien recibidos en LD en estos momentos. Pero también he vivido situaciones similares. No me gustaría que la cosa degenerase en algo como lo del foro de CityFM, en el que se intentaba captar "lectores" de LD y dedicarse a insultar a LdP y afines, a la vez que intoxicar. 

Es una petición personal, luego cada uno hará lo que le venga en gana.


----------



## Atlantic (7 Mar 2012)

te olvidas de un detalle: los ingleses tambien pusieron sus muertos.
la organizacion mafiosa de Langley y el grupo Prisa (Francia) lo taparon todo durante sus 7 años de desgobierno y saqueo, mas aun teniendo a los jueces prevaricadores y delincuentes de sus parte, hoy siguen haciendo lo que pueden para silenciarlo.

no, si ahora resulta que los que dirigian el barco en estos siete años eran *los otros*..


----------



## swing (7 Mar 2012)

Belga
Aparte de cancerbero y escolta de Corsini, que me parecen símiles muy adecuados mientras no cambie su opinión sobre quien se hizo cargo de los trenes, lo único que digo es que Lesconil no es "tonto";-)

<i>Si Lesconil fuera tan tonto como parece tal vez no se habría dado cuenta de que hasta hace 10 minutos defendía que quien guardó el tren de Santa Eugenia cuyas muestras ahora sacan como prueba suprema –pero inútil y tal y tal- tenía que ser alguien con continuidad como Abelardo Carrillo, porque –según él- Corsini fue “defenestrado” por Magdalena Alvarez en mayo de 2004.</i>


aunque se haya hecho el tonto muchas veces. Como ahora, por ejemplo.
Pero tienes razón. A mí no me interesa seguir por ahí. Pero sí explicar lo que he explicado suficientemente.
Me gustaría ver otros aspectos del caso, pero ando mal de tiempo.
Si alguien puede explicarme como se pueden improvisar las pruebas falsas desde horas tan tempranas de la mañana lo agradería;-)


----------



## sisebuto (7 Mar 2012)

swing dijo:


> Si alguien puede explicarme como se pueden improvisar las pruebas falsas desde horas tan tempranas de la mañana lo agradería;-)



Supongo que, como dice Múgica, los servicios de Inteligencia siempre tienen un catálogo disponible de sospechosos habituales (etarras o islamistas) con su trama correspondiente a quienes endilgarles cualquier muerto, porque ésa es una de sus tareas fundamentales, hacer el Pirandello. Supongo.


----------



## M. Priede (7 Mar 2012)

Belga:

_Por favor, Lesconil no es redactor de LD. Y se agradecería que no se aproveche este foro para descalificar a personas que no participan. No tiene sentido ajustar cuentas ahora de viejas batallitas, mucho menos con adjetivos bastante despectivos. El que quiera rebatir viejas cuestiones que lo haga únicamente con argumentos, por favor.

Va por todos._​
Si no es redactor sí que publica artículos en LD, y ahí está el trabajo con Carmelo Jordá, que es nada más y nada menos que el redactor jefe del periódico. 

Lesconil puede venir aquí a defenderse cuando quiera, y puedes estar seguro de que nadie le borrará, tal y como hacían con Swing y conmigo cuando él nos zahería --y le dejaban-- y a nosotros nos borraban. Quizá no le gustará tanto debatir sin las cartas marcadas, tal y como hacía en el blog de Federico. Yo nunca debatí con él, solo que de repente, un día, empezó a ponerse estupendo conmigo, sin rebatir nada y burlándose de lo que escribía (y de lo que no escribía pero él me atribuía para así ponerse tontito); sinceramente prefiero que me insulten, que a mí no me importa y hasta me divierte. 

Pero lo que de ninguna manera se puede hacer es burlarse del prójimo y luego poner el grito en el Cielo porque te contesten a tono. Ya me pasó en el Casino; en el viejo y en el nuevo, y en este mandé al anfitrión a tomar p. c. Qué menos. O sea: que te pueden decir de todo pero no puedes contestar. Pues va a ser que no. ¿Que Lesconil no está presente? Pues que venga, que aquí no se le prohíbe la entrada a nadie.

_Priede,

Es una opinión personal pero si alguien en USA quisiese justificar con un atentado de Al Qaeda la invasión en Irak, el candidato ideal para sufrirlo sería España y en el momento en el que ocurrió.​_
¿Y por qué no Italia, Holanda, Polonia, que también participaban? Quienes hicieron ese atentado sabían que el 80% de la opinión pública española estaba en contra del envío de tropas por parte de nuestro país. Una venganza islamista nos pondría en el punto de mira y se llevaría por delante al gobierno. Por tanto en USA lo rentabilizaron como atentado islamista y el coste fue Aznar. Si hubiesen querido rentabilizarlo solo en clave interna ese atentado no habría ocurrido a tres días de las elecciones y cargándose al PP y la doctrina Aznar que le dirigía. 

_Y el motivo es la credibilidad de la causa-efecto. Aznar no seguía en el gobierno y posiblemente ZP, a pesar de la cosmética, ha sido mejor aliado de USA que lo que hubiese sido Rajoy.​_
En primer lugar lo que haría Zapatero no se sabía. Además no es cierto que haya sido mejor aliado que Aznar. El hecho de que aumentase los efectivos en Afganistán tenía menos calado político que la participación en Irak, excuso decir la retirada. Fue una afrenta a los USA. Y no digamos cuando en Túnez aconsejó a quienes participaban en la invasión de Irak que se retiraran, tal y como hizo él. Creo que fue ahí cuando en el extranjero se dieron cuenta de que España había quedado en manos de un adolescente, un débil mental incapaz de valorar el alcance de las decisiones que toma. Probablemente los Estados Unidos no contaban con eso, y pensaban que Zapatero mantendría las tropas en la "zona hortofrutícola" de la que antes había hablado el del "viento duro de Levante". Hasta González se echó las manos a la cabeza cuando Zapatero retiró las tropas.

_Si me apuras igual de bueno. España necesitaba más a EEUU, que EEUU a España. Sólo había que ver a ZP mendigando el saludo del malvado imperilista Bush. ​_
Cuando Zapatero se dio cuenta de que hay cosas con las que no se juega. Pero el alineamiento de España con la UE (con la doctrina Villepin) y en contra de Estados Unidos estuvo clara: "volvemos al corazón de Europa", fue el eslogan que utilizaron en el Gobierno del PSOE durante meses. Luego, encima, le salió el tiro por la culata, porque Alemania y Francia sí fueron autorizados a participar en el saqueo de Irak y nosotros (las constructoras y petroleras españolas, se entiende) quedamos fuera, con algún contrato de poca cuantía.


----------



## belga197 (7 Mar 2012)

M. Priede dijo:


> Belga:
> 
> Si no es redactor sí que publica artículos en LD, y ahí está el trabajo con Carmelo Jordá, que es nada más y nada menos que el redactor jefe del periódico.
> 
> Lesconil puede venir aquí a defenderse cuando quiera, y puedes estar seguro de que nadie le borrará, tal y como hacían con Swing y conmigo cuando él nos zahería --y le dejaban-- y a nosotros nos borraban.



Es coautor de dos o tres artículos fruto de sus pesquisas en relación con los trenes, un tema que conoce profesionalmente. Punto.

No voy a repetir lo que le he dicho a Swing. He hecho una petición que creo que es razonable. Yo no puedo impedir que cada uno escriba lo que quiera.




M. Priede dijo:


> ¿Y por qué no Italia, Holanda, Polonia, que también participaban? Quienes hicieron ese atentado sabían que el 80% de la opinión pública española estaba en contra del envío de tropas por parte de nuestro país. Una venganza islamista nos pondría en el punto de mira y se llevaría por delante al gobierno. Por tanto en USA lo rentabilizaron como atentado islamista y el coste fue Aznar. Si hubiesen querido rentabilizarlo solo en clave interna ese atentado no habría ocurrido a tres días de las elecciones y cargándose al PP y la doctrina Aznar que le dirigía.



O sí. ¿Por qué no Italia, Holanda o Polonia? Quizás porque en esos países no se había montado un follón del carajo en contra de la guerra. Para justificar la guerra de Irak era necesario vincularles con el atentado y la intervención en la guerra. Cualquiera de esos países valdría, pero en el único que había elecciones y el único en el que políticamente se vincularía el atentado a la guerra de la manera que se hizo era España. La repercusión no es sólo interna en EEUU, sino internacional. Con el lío que se monta con el atentado al final todos se ponen de acuerdo y se llega a un consenso respecto de la intervención y la ocupación en Irak. Quizás se hubiese llegado a lo mismo sin atentado, eso no lo sabemos.

De hecho una de las primeras intoxicaciones es la del coronel de los SS iraquíes. Otra la de la Brigada Euskalherría en Irak. Desde el principio nos meten Irak, bien sea con moritos o etarras.

Aznar sería muy buen aliado, pero ni seguía él, ni le podemos aportar gran cosa a EEUU. No somos una potencia, no tenemos materias primas estratégicas. Lo único que tenemos es una situación geográfica de cierto interés estratégico, aunque cada vez menor porque nos está comiendo la tostada Marruecos.

En cualquier caso el resultado de las elecciones le resulta indiferente a EEUU porque saliese lo que saliese no le iba a afectar.



M. Priede dijo:


> En primer lugar lo que haría Zapatero no se sabía. Además no es cierto que haya sido mejor aliado que Aznar. El hecho de que aumentase los efectivos en Afganistán tenía menos calado político que la participación en Irak, excuso decir la retirada. Fue una afrenta a los USA. Y no digamos cuando en Túnez aconsejó a quienes participaban en la invasión de Irak que se retiraran, tal y como hizo él. Creo que fue ahí cuando en el extranjero se dieron cuenta de que España había quedado en manos de un adolescente, un débil mental incapaz de valorar el alcance de las decisiones que toma. Probablemente los Estados Unidos no contaban con eso, y pensaban que Zapatero mantendría las tropas en la "zona hortofrutícola" de la que antes había hablado el del "viento duro de Levante". Hasta González se echó las manos a la cabeza cuando Zapatero retiró las tropas.



Que nosostros no supiésemos lo que iba a hacer ZP no quiere decir que otros no lo conociesen. O que influyesen en sus decisiones. De hecho la retirada de las tropas contribuye a justificar la invasión de Irak vía atentado. Y en cualquier caso no es relevante para los intereses de EEUU. En cuanto a la política respecto a EEUU, no me refiero sólo a lo de Afganistán. Como mínimo hemos mantenido la misma línea de colaboración que los anteriores gobiernos en lo general. Recuerdo a Rubalcaba defendiendo los intereses de EEUU en la CE respecto del intercambio de información bancaria. El tratado aquel por el que les dábamos nuestra información sin recibir casi nada a cambio.




M. Priede dijo:


> Cuando Zapatero se dio cuenta de que hay cosas con las que no se juega. Pero el alineamiento de España con la UE (con la doctrina Villepin) y en contra de Estados Unidos estuvo clara: "volvemos al corazón de Europa", fue el eslogan que utilizaron en el Gobierno del PSOE durante meses. Luego, encima, le salió el tiro por la culata, porque Alemania y Francia sí fueron autorizados a participar en el saqueo de Irak y nosotros (las constructoras y petroleras españolas, se entiende) quedamos fuera, con algún contrato de poca cuantía.



Eso es la propaganda de consumo interno. Ya me dirás en qué políticas concretas que fuesen relevantes para los EEUU nos hemos enfrentado. Yo ya te pongo el ejemplo del convenio Swift (no me salía el nombre). Inicialmente el Parlamento Europeo se opuso al tratado y fue España la que lideró las negociaciones para que se firmase el acuerdo.

En cualquier caso no soy categórico. Es la visión que yo tengo, que no tiene por qué ser 100% acertada.


----------



## MELVILLE (7 Mar 2012)

MPRIEDE, caray, vaya speech. 

Dices: Nadie hace en España sin tener apoyos exteriores. ¿Pero qué te piensas que es el PSOE, o el PP?

Digo: Creo que son la misma m... Cuando dices nadie hace en España entiendo que es 'nadie hace nada en España'. Bueno, eso debe de pasar en muchos países, donde los grandes hacen y deshacen a su antojo.

Dices: Te lías voluntariamente. En el hilo inicial ya se explica que no tiene sentido cargarse al mejor aliado que han tenido en España para meter miedo con el terrorismo islamista: eso podrían haberlo hecho después de las elecciones sin necesidad de cargarse a Aznar. Además "si sabían que iba a atentar"... Quién iba a atentar sino ellos, ¿o es que te crees que fueron islamistas los autores?

Digo: Nunca creí que los islamistas fueran los autores del atentado. eso te lo puedo asegurar, pero esa es mi opinión. Tampoco me pareció cosa de la ETA. Eliminados un grupo y otro, ¿quién queda? Los otros sospechosos habituales en estos casos, aunque podría haber muchos más. No cité a Rusia porque no veo que sacaría con atentar en España, aunque he leído algo de eso por ahí, cosa que me parece un disparate. Podríamos poner también a China, ¿no? Y en tal caso, la pregunta siguiente sería la misma: ¿qué ganaba con ello?

Los USA tenían algo que ganar; Francia, también; Marruecos, también. Pero de ahí a concretar quién está detrás realmente del atentado... va mucho trecho porque, al menos en mi caso, me veo incapaz de demostrar la culpabilidad de unos u otros; yo no soy capaz de aportar prueba alguna. Si tú u otro puede, que lo haga. Estaré encantado de considerarla y de darte la razón, a ti o a quien me pruebe algo de ese estilo.

Dices: No se ha comentado; se ha expuesto. Y lo de' indemostrable' tienes que demostrarlo. Yo siempre expongo desde la hipótesis, y no tengo más pruebas que la que ahí redacto; si tienes otras mejores que las rebatan, adelante. Y es falso que no sepamos nada de nada; todo lo contrario: sabemos muchísimo, tanto que si hubiera justicia, con eso que aquí hemos expuesto habría más que suficiente para empezar a meter gente en la cárcel y empezar la investigación que nunca se hará. Y nunca se hará, precisamente porque se sabe muy bien por dónde empezar y por dónde seguir.

Digo: Acepto que "expones" y no comentas. Buena precisión. Ahora bien, me sigue pareciendo algo indemostrable, discúlpame. Esta es una valoración personal, claro, y puede no gustarte pero entenderás que tenga derecho a ella. 

Te concedo que Francia tiene muchas papeletas para estar detrás del 11-M. La hipótesis es seductora, y explica muchas cosas, sin duda. Es sugerente pero... ¿cómo lo demostramos? Evidentemente, no pretendo que aportes pruebas fehacientes de ello. Hay cosas que ni siquiera hay que demostrar. Son evidentes, están ahí. 

Y está claro que a Francia no le gustaba nada el vuelo que iba tomando nuestro país en el concierto internacional. ¿Es eso causa suficiente o motivo válido que explique el atentado? No lo sé. Cabe la posibilidad. Yo no niego nada ni me cierro a hipótesis alguna, excepto a las descabelladas y esas -creo- estaremos todos de acuerdo que deben quedar fuera de nuestras consideraciones porque ni siquiera son 'opinionitis', sino puro y duro disparate.

Dices: A mí me molaría más Paco Martínez Soria, pero desgraciadamente ya está muerto.

Digo: Pobrecillo Paco, hombre, ¡qué te ha hecho? A mí me molaría que el autor intelectual del 11-M fuera el Dr. Gang, el del Inspector gadget, pero me da que no, que no va a ser. 

Dices: No lo sabrás tú. Sí que sabemos, y mucho. ¿O es que pretendes que te lo den masticado?

Digo: Cuando dije 'no sabemos nada' vale por 'YO NO SÉ NADA'. Era un plural de modestia.

Si tú, en cambio, sabes tanto sobre el 11-M no te importará contarnos todo lo que sabes y demostrarlo, por supuesto. Con pruebas, con datos, con fechas, con nombres propios y apellidos.

No hace falta que nadie me dé masticado nada. Sé leer y leer no es rumiar ni masticar.

Uno puede ser torpe -y lo soy, de hecho. Y mucho. No todos podemos ser genios. Yo no lo soy. E insisto en que sé muy poco del 11-M. Seguro, seguro y cierto al 100 por 100 sé muy poquito. Porque...

-¿Sé, acaso, qué explosivo usaron en los trenes del 11-M? Yo no lo sé.

-¿Sé, acaso, si usaron varios tipos de explosivo? Yo no lo sé.

-¿Sé, acaso, quiénes pusieron los explosivos, dónde los colocaron y cómo accionaron los detonadores? Yo no lo sé.

-¿Sé, acaso, cuáles fueron las motivaciones que impulsaron a los autores intelectuales y materiales de la masacre? Yo no lo sé.

-¿Sé, acaso, por qué el gobierno del PP de Aznar sugirió que fue la Eta para lluego abrir la vía islamista? Yo no lo sé.

-¿Sé, acaso, por qué el gobierno de Psoe de Zapatero se ha negado a investigar el 11-M? Yo no lo sé.

-¿Sé, acaso, por qué el juez Bermúdez permitió que el juicio apuntalara la VO y obviara todas las mentiras, intoxicaciones y ocultaciones que eran manifiestas entonces y ahora? Yo no lo sé.

-¿Sé, acaso, por qué montaron el 'show' de Leganés? Yo no lo sé.

-¿Sé, acaso, por qué profanaron los restos del GEO Torronteras? Yo no lo sé.

Y así podría seguir y seguir. Repito que soy yo, por mi torpeza, quien no sabe responder con pruebas, datos y nombres a estas preguntas.
Con ello no niego que detrás de este caos y de esta asquerosidad pudiera estar Francia, los USA o su puñetera madre. Solo quise y quiero dejar patente mis dudas, mi supina ignorancia y mi sensación de que, en muchos aspectos, avanzamos hacia la solución, y en otros, seguimos tan a oscuras como al principio.

En cuanto a Múgica, como en cuanto a LdP o a FJL, creo que ya lo expresé en otro posteo. Me da que les han apretado las tuercas. Les dejan decir alguna cosita, les dejan hablar algo del 11-M pero sin salirse del guión. Es decir, sin que puedan decir TODO LO QUE SABEN DE VERDAD. Ellos sí saben. Vosotros, también sabéis mucho y se agradece que lo compartáis aquí.

Yo me mantengo en ese mar de dudas y en esa pobre ignorancia mía. Pero eso no quiere decir que prefiera la indiferencia o el olvido que patrocinan muchos de los que viven en nuestro país, sino al revés: deseo saber la verdad como el que más pero, por ahora, ninguna de las 'verdades' que he leído me convence.

Sl2


----------



## Tarúguez (8 Mar 2012)

Lo que es tocagüevante, es que en 8 años de legislatura roja, nadie, nadie haya informado de la chatarra.

Lo que es mosqueante, es que recién inaugurada la legislatura azul, aparezca la chatarra.

Desde mi aldea, con la boina puesta y el Celtas en la comisura, que más allá de la aparición cosmética como todos los marzos, para que siga encendida la llamita, la InJusticia en todo lo relacionado con el 11 M, aún es un pesado baldón para las filas azules, y de alguna forma, en ésta legislatura, se va a dar carpetazo al asunto.

Me malicio repito, aunque me puedo comer un owned como se dice en Burbuja, que vayan a aparecer unas mínimas muestras de DNT y nitroglicerina.

Aún me acuerdo de la famosa frase de que hay dos verdades, la judicial, y la periodística, y quizá lo que no se pueda tramitar en los juzgados como causa probada y sentenciada, por defectos de forma o malas custodias, se pueda atestiguar y reafirmar mediante la prensa.

Si no, ¿a que chorras aparecerían ahora los restos?

Hay que limpiar toda sombra de duda de los que gobernaban.

Titadyn > plan B.

En cuanto a Zougham, no creo que haya grandes avances, pues los habría con verdad judicial, no con periodística.

_La mejor decisión de nuestras vidas_.

En cuanto a lo de _lesconil_, coincido con _swing_ en sus plantamientos en cuanto a que le cuesta mucho admitir nada que relacionáse al pp en la ocultación y/o aparición de pruebas, imitando totalmente la opinión de LD.

Coincido con _belga_ en cuanto a las descalificaciones, aunque parece tener bula en LD.

Pero sobre todo coincido con _M. Priede_ en que tiene la picardía de zaherir primero, y luego hacerse el ofendido.

Hay que admitir sus grandes conocimientos ferroviarios, pero de poco valdrán si prima la imparcialidad partidista en la verdad judicial, no así en la periodística.

En la periodística valdrán para limpiar la cara al pp, más que para acusar al psoe.

Por no hablar de la """"""""moderación""""""""" en el blog de Fede. Aquel día flipé, se les vió el plumero.

Remitiéndome al inicio del post, se me ocurre que cuando se mezclan el color azul y el rojo...

...sale el color de la mierda (con perdón).


----

Edito al leer el post de _belga_.

Yo también creo (sin ser categórico), que quizá la gran y mayor mentira, es que el atentado fué para cambiar a los azules por los rojos por aquello de la alternancia.

Quizá el cambio fuése circunstancial(agit-prop) al atentado, la causa y no el motivo.

El primer objetivo de un atentado es el miedo, por supuesto con sus variantes posteriores políticas, económicas, militares etc, juntas o por separado.

La forma de canalizar ése miedo, ésa indignación posterior, produjo el cambio.

Y una de las cosas por las que lo creo, es que si hubiése una mínima información, más allá de éste régimen bipartidista cloaqueo y teatral, por la cual se hubiésen podido beneficiar electoralmente los rojos sobre los azules, o viceversa, la hubiésen usado para mantenerse o ocupar las urnas.

Dónde voy a parar con ésto, a que los dos partidos son, y principalmente, sirven al GÜEVO.

Lo cual no deja de tener su gravedad, pues las pruebas falsas son anteriores 

Una de las cosas que más me mosquean, es el reciente libro de Rupérez, embajador en EEUU en aquellos días, hablando con Mr. Number One Bush, que ya en la embajada le dijo que tenían informaciones de islamistas, mientras aquí en España aún Acebes sostenía la autoría de eta.

¿Por qué ése interés más allá del charco en no esperar a las investigaciones aquí en el terruño, en afirmar que no había sido eta y sí los islamistas?

¿Quizá el pp pretendía volver a ganar defendiendo la autoría de eta durante tres días y admitir después, lo que mandaba el amo yanqui?, ya ganadas las elecciones.

_M. Priede_:

Algunas veces pienso en la insólita fecha de la reentré de Francia al mando conjunto de la OTAN cinco años después, más que como una vacilada de _Monsieur Le Presid"a"nt_, como un vasallaje al GÜEVO, como un *"vamos a llevarnos bien que no queremos atentados"*.

Ya le estaban mandando los labours britishs mensajitos de que lo hiciera en 2007.


"Es hora de que Francia vuelva a la OTAN"

Es hora de que Francia vuelva a la OTAN « Tribuna Libre

-----

Ahora ya, en clave interna, y pasados 8 años, como digo arriba, a lo mejor, probablemente, aparezca una miaja de Titadyne.

¡¡Véis como no mentimos!!


Abrazacos y a nono.


----------



## sisebuto (8 Mar 2012)

Los crímenes domésticos, cotidianos, suelen resolverse fácilimente con la fórmula del _Cui prodest_, pero está claro que quienes hicieron el 11-M no iban a conceder esa ventaja. ¿A quién benefició el 11-M, que sepamos? Podrían existir razones y argumentos a los que nunca tengamos acceso, y sin duda los habrá, porque hay acontecimientos de los que jamás tendremos noticias ya que transcurren en el _backstage_ de la alta política, las finanzas y en general dentro de todo eso que conocemos como cloacas, servicios secretos, etc. Donde habita el poder REAL, con mayúsculas.

Es posible que la motivación original se encuentre entre la media docena de teorías que solemos discutir, o no, pero en cualquier caso los autores del 11-M debían disfrazar la suya entre otras, porque ese reparto de _beneficios_ era su garantia de impunidad y _colaboración_, como ha ocurrido. Como dice FM, las intenciones de los actos de los SS son completamente opacos; nunca es lo que primero parece, ni lo segundo, ni lo cuarto... Es la regla de seguridad fundamental de los compartimentos estancos, o la cebolla, la que impide conectar la primera causa con la ejecución, la que asegura su _limpieza_ e impunidad absoluta. Pero siempre dejando algún tipo de señal, de firma, que permita a la _víctima_ reconocer quién y para qué se ha hecho el _trabajo_.

Es evidente que en la cabeza de nuestro Estado alguien importante y competente en la cuestión pudo reconocer esa firma en las primeras dos horas del 11-M, y que lo que allí apareció (fuese en los artefactos o a saber) no dejó más alternativa que obligar a vestir el crimen con una trola improvisada. Ése es el punto débil de todo el 11-M, el que obliga al aparato del Estado en pleno a mentir a la población de su país sobre el asesinato de 200 ciudadanos. Las razones que llevaron a quien tuvo la capacidad y poder para activar la llamada versión oficial em temo que serán accesibles a muy poquita gente, es posible que ni Aznar, que seguramente se limitó, como el resto, a obedecer _órdenes superiores_. 

Pero claro, y es lo que a mí me interesa más del 11-M, todo esto evidencia cómo funicona verdaderamente el _tinglao_, la farsa en que vivimos, el teatro del poder, de la democracia, del Estado, de la soberanía, etc. ¿Quién manda realmente en este país? 

EL 11-M es un radiografía que desnuda el sistema y muestra sus vergüenzas en pleno, y si de verdad queríamos que algo cambiase a nuestro favor, no deberíamos haber desperdiciado tal oportunidad, aunque es ya evidente que así ha sido.


----------



## M. Priede (8 Mar 2012)

Atlantic dijo:


> te olvidas de un detalle: los ingleses tambien pusieron sus muertos.
> la organizacion mafiosa de Langley y el grupo Prisa (Francia) lo taparon todo durante sus 7 años de desgobierno y saqueo, mas aun teniendo a los jueces prevaricadores y delincuentes de sus parte, hoy siguen haciendo lo que pueden para silenciarlo.
> 
> no, si ahora resulta que los que dirigian el barco en estos siete años eran *los otros*..



Cuéntalo en LD, si te dejan, porque allí --como en toda la derecha cateta y papanatas que tenemos, que además presume de cosmpolita-- la anglomanía es verdadera patología. Sobre todo díselo al evangelista de Vallecas (César Vidal), que piensa que lo anglosajón es el paradigma de la democracia (separación de poderes, libertad de prensa, etc, etc).

De Estados Unidos, todavía se puede decir algo parecido, que ahí está el Movimiento por la Verdad del 11-s, con sus más de 1.500 arquitectos (ya quisiéramos aquí tener algo parecido con respecto al 11-m); pero en Gran Bretaña,como están covencidos de que lo suyo es democracia auténtica desde hace siglos, pues hacen con ellos lo que quieren. Ya decía Josep Pla que en Inglaterra una minoría elitista, aristócrata, controla todos los resortes del poder desde hace siglos.


----------



## M. Priede (8 Mar 2012)

Belga

_Es coautor [Lesconil] de dos o tres artículos fruto de sus pesquisas en relación con los trenes, un tema que conoce profesionalmente. Punto.​_
Suficiente. ¿O es que cualquiera puede publicar en LD? Y precisamente por ser experto o especialista en asuntos ferroviarios y además defensor del PP, es por lo que me parece digno de toda sospecha. Esto es como los 'expertos' en explosivos: nadie más indicado para intoxicar con que si Titadyne o Goma 2 que un 'egperto'.

_No voy a repetir lo que le he dicho a Swing. He hecho una petición que creo que es razonable. Yo no puedo impedir que cada uno escriba lo que quiera.​_
Ni tampoco yo me voy a repetir: si allí nos faltaba y nos borraban, aquí puede decir lo mismo y nadie le borrará. Tampoco a nosotros. Solo faltaba que encima no podamos contar lo que nos pasó con él en LD, como si lo que contamos no fuera verdad. Es allí donde no podemos replicarle, y es aquí donde sí lo podemos hacer.

Y en cuanto a lo de España como el lugar oportuno para atentar, lo lías todo.

_O sí. ¿Por qué no Italia, Holanda o Polonia? Quizás porque en esos países no se había montado un follón del carajo en contra de la guerra.​_
Pues entonces bien que se puede montar un atentado en cualquiera de esos países sin afectar a los gobiernos respectivos, precisamente porque no había elecciones y no había una oposición al envío de tropas tan fuerte como en España, donde incluso los votantes de derecha estaban en contra.

_Para justificar la guerra de Irak era necesario vincularles con el atentado y la intervención en la guerra. Cualquiera de esos países valdría, pero en el único que había elecciones y el único en el que políticamente se vincularía el atentado a la guerra de la manera que se hizo era España.​_
¿Y qué sentido tiene poner en jaque al gobierno más débil de la coalición de países participantes en la guerra? Además, ¿por qué no esperar a que pasaran las elecciones para montar un atentado así en España? ¿Por qué hacerlo a tres días de unas elecciones? Lo lías todo al decir _"pero en el único que había elecciones y el único en el que políticamente se vincularía el atentado a la guerra de la manera que se hizo era España"_ Es una falacia decir eso, porque en cualquier otro país se podría vincular el atentado con el islamismo y con la guerra de Irak sin necesidad de poner en peligro un gobierno tan afín a los intereses de Estados Unidos como era el de Aznar. El que hubiese elecciones en España no hacía que la vinculación del atentado con el islamismo y con la guerra de Irak fuera mayor que si se hacía en Holanda, Italia o Polonia. No hay relación causal en lo que dices.

_La repercusión no es sólo interna en EEUU, sino internacional.​_
Nadie ha dicho lo contrario. Pero fue Bush quien sacó tajada del atentado remotando a Kerry en las encuestas por primera vez. De todos modos podría haber esperado a que pasara el 14-m para hacer lo mismo y beneficiarse igualmente.

_Con el lío que se monta con el atentado al final todos se ponen de acuerdo y se llega a un consenso respecto de la intervención y la ocupación en Irak. Quizás se hubiese llegado a lo mismo sin atentado, eso no lo sabemos.​_
*Vuelvo a lo mismo: se podría haber hecho después del 14-m sin costes políticos para un aliado como el PP. Si no se hizo así, ¿entonces cuál era la razón que había detrás? Evidentemente no era solo esa, la de unir fuerzas ante un enemigo islamista.*

_De hecho una de las primeras intoxicaciones es la del coronel de los SS iraquíes. Otra la de la Brigada Euskalherría en Irak. Desde el principio nos meten Irak, bien sea con moritos o etarras.​_
*La fecha, la fecha es clave. Eso mismo podría haberse hecho en fecha posterior a las elecciones, y sin embargo no se hizo así*

_Aznar sería muy buen aliado, pero ni seguía él, ni le podemos aportar gran cosa a EEUU. No somos una potencia, no tenemos materias primas estratégicas. Lo único que tenemos es una situación geográfica de cierto interés estratégico, aunque cada vez menor porque nos está comiendo la tostada Marruecos.​_
Dicho todo eso tampoco Zapatero sería mejor aliado que Aznar, puesto que con Zapatero tampoco íbamos a ser una potencia ni iban a aparecer materias estratégicas. *Pero Aznar sí que se puso del lado norteamericano mucho más que Zapatero, ¿o es que vas a negar eso? Además con lo que políticamente eso significa (éramos el noveno país en PIB, y eso algo significa)*. El apoyo era sobre todo político (en la ONU, en la reuniones de la UE) 

_En cualquier caso el resultado de las elecciones le resulta indiferente a EEUU porque saliese lo que saliese no le iba a afectar.​_
Sí que le iba a afectar, y prefería a Aznar que a Zapatero; solo que otros ofrecieran más que Aznar, por ejemplo Francia. Y desde luego Francia pesaba mucho más que España y por supuesto que el PP.

_Que nosostros no supiésemos lo que iba a hacer ZP no quiere decir que otros no lo conociesen.​_
¿Pero qué demonios hizo Zapatero que hoy no sepamos? Aumentó un poco el contingente de tropas en Afganistán, pero le arreó una bofetada de órdago a Bush al retirar las tropas de Irak y aconsejar a otros que lo hicieran. Y además hizo una campaña tremenda contra Estados Unidos. *Vamos a ver: tú que pretendes decirnos ¿que Zapatero era tan pronorteamericano que Aznar?*

_O que influyesen en sus decisiones.De hecho la retirada de las tropas contribuye a justificar la invasión de Irak vía atentado.​_
Haces una mezcolanza que no se sabe lo que quieres decir. El atentado es antes que la retirada de las tropas, por tanto la retirada de las tropas no puede provocar ni justificar el atentado. Es un sinsentido decir: _"De hecho la retirada de las tropas contribuye a justificar la invasión de Irak vía atentado"_ Lo que quieres decir es que el atentado dio sus resultados positivos al provocar un cambio de gobierno y que este cediese ante los autores del atentado; pero eso sería en caso de que los autores hubiesen sido islamistas ¿Fueron islamistas los autores?
_
Y en cualquier caso no es relevante para los intereses de EEUU.​_
Sí lo es políticamente. España está en la OTAN y lo que hizo Zapatero fue una afrenta política. Vamos a ver ¿acaso vas a negar que a raíz de la decisión de Zapatero de sacar las tropas de Irak no se produjo un distanciamiento entre la administración Bush y la de Zapatero? ¿No era Zapatero el que luego se quería amigar y no recibía más que desplantes por parte de Bush? ¿Acaso no refleja eso que el gobierno de Estados Unidos estaba en desacuerdo con Zapatero? Que la política de Zapatero no creaba ningún problema militar a Estados Unidos, eso es obvio, pero no así político, puesto que nadie se atreve a hacerle un desplante como ese al gallo del corral

_En cuanto a la política respecto a EEUU, no me refiero sólo a lo de Afganistán. Como mínimo hemos mantenido la misma línea de colaboración que los anteriores gobiernos en lo general. Recuerdo a Rubalcaba defendiendo los intereses de EEUU en la CE respecto del intercambio de información bancaria. El tratado aquel por el que les dábamos nuestra información sin recibir casi nada a cambio.​_
Vuelvo a lo de antes. Además lo relevante no es eso, lo relevante es que la tensión de Aznar con Francia y en menor medida con Alemania, se acabó con el PSOE ¿o es que eso también me lo invento yo? El PSOE se alejó de la política pronorteamericana emprendida por Aznar --sin llegar al enfrentamiento, pero sí a un distanciamiento evidente-- y se acercó a la de Francia y Alemania. ¿Es eso cierto o me lo estoy inventando yo? *Y para conseguir eso ¿no era conveniente provocar un cambio de gobierno que alejase la doctrina Aznar de acercamiento a Estados Unidos y la llevase a acercarse de nuevo al eje franco-alemán? ¿Y no fue eso precisamente lo que hizo el PSOE? Es que parece que las cosas que digo me las invento yo y no que realmente ocurrieron así.*

_Eso es la propaganda de consumo interno. Ya me dirás en qué políticas concretas que fuesen relevantes para los EEUU nos hemos enfrentado. Yo ya te pongo el ejemplo del convenio Swift (no me salía el nombre). Inicialmente el Parlamento Europeo se opuso al tratado y fue España la que lideró las negociaciones para que se firmase el acuerdo.​_
Y peor aun es el participar en el escudo antimisiles contra Rusia. Pero no niegues la evidencia de que la política aznarista (la de Aznar y la que iba a continuar Rajoy) era totalmente pronorteamericana; mucho más que la del PSOE. Lee el hilo inicial y dime si lo dicho por Aznar en el rancho de Texas refleja o no ese entreguismo a los Estados Unidos y ese alejamiento de Francia " vamos a cambiar la política española de los últimos doscientos años", que dijo Aznar. ¿Eso lo hizo el PSOE también? ¿Cómo va a ser lo mismo lo hecho por Aznar que lo hecho por Zapatero? 

_En cualquier caso no soy categórico. Es la visión que yo tengo, que no tiene por qué ser 100% acertada.​_
Yo tampoco soy categórico, a fin de cuentas solo hablamos de hipótesis, pero eso no está reñido con el razonamiento coherente, y en tu caso sí lo está.


----------



## swing (8 Mar 2012)

Sisebuto

<i>Supongo que, como dice Múgica, los servicios de Inteligencia siempre tienen un catálogo disponible de sospechosos habituales (etarras o islamistas) con su trama correspondiente a quienes endilgarles cualquier muerto, porque ésa es una de sus tareas fundamentales, hacer el Pirandello. Supongo. </i>


Pero eso es muy genérico. 
Claro que los SS y los policías tienen la agenda llena de sospechosos habituales. El problema está en la palabra <b>improvisar</b>.
Una de las cosas que se mantienen aquí es que a Aznar de repente le llega por sorpresa un atentado de sus socios americanos y se pone a tapar las pruebas como loco y a poner otras.
¿Pero a taparlo y sustituirlo con qué?
Y lo que vemos es que desde el primer momento aparecen las pruebas bidirecionales Eta- Alqaeda y titadyne - goma 2. 
Y así seguimos hasta el día de hoy. 
Ese es el hallazgo del titadyne en el polvo de extintor de la pericial y , probablemente, en las muestras encontradas del tren de santa Eugenia.
Podríamos llamarlo bombas de “carga retardada”.
¿Tú crees que eso fue obra de un genio improvisador que ya había mandado la muestra de polvo de extintor a las 5 de la tarde del 11M para que encontráramos titadyne en la pericial 3 años después, para que fuera grabado en video y el video fuera escondido y apareciera otros 3 años después, tres días después de que Aznar levante un dedito en tierras de Don Pelayo?
Para eso no sólo hay que hacer una improvisación genial sino que, además, hay que controlar todos los resortes –y son muchos “resortes” diferentes- sin estar siquiera en el gobierno.
Pero es que la cosa no acaba ahí, porque aparte de la obviedad de Zougham -que evidentemente no es improvisada- el resto de los elementos de las tramas son aparentemente surrealistas.
Detienen a unos indios y después a unos asturianos.
Y resulta que SI hay “relación” real entre unos y otros a través de pruebas incorporadas por diferentes cuerpos de policía.
Y tienen que conseguir que esas tramas de indios y de pequeños camellos asturianos den como resultado una trama moruna-etarra-galesa ...¡¡¡sin estar siquiera en el gobierno!!!
Y van y lo consiguen.
No hay ninguna improvisación.
Y si alguien le hizo una trampa a Aznar – que no lo descarto- desde luego le vendió todo el lote. 
Y el lote incluía "La Reconquista".


----------



## swing (8 Mar 2012)

Y como veo que no hay manera de salir de ese esquema en el cual la finalidad del atentado era echar al PP del gobierno, vamos a ampliar el zoom para ver como en un solo atentado pueden confluir varios “negocios” a la vez.
De la misma manera que el 23F no sirvió solo para una cosa sino para varias.
Cuando ocurre el 11M ha acabado la “guerra fría” y el polo ha sido desplazado hacia la guerra con “Al Qaeda”.
La guerra fría empieza con el cambalache en Grecia y tiene su punto álgido en la crisis de los misíles, cuyo resultado es que a cambio de sacar los misiles de Cuba, los EEUU se comprometen a no invadir el pais y a retirar los misiles que tienen en Turquía.
Antesde las elecciones del 11M, hemos podido ver como los jesuitas de Goldman Sach que falsearon las cuentas griegas (y las españolas y las italianas), se han colocado de presidentes en Grecia e Italia, dando un golpe de estado de salón que condicionaba los movimientos del próximo gobierno de España, obligados a cumplir las resoluciones implantadas por un grupo de tecnócratas.
Aunque el pescado estaba vendido y la mayoría absolutísima de Rajoy estaba más que clara – excepto para los que no quieren verlo porque hay que ir a votar a vida o muerte- cualquiera de los dos, Rajoy o Rubalcaba, tenía que poner sus barbas a remojo.
Es lo que pasa cuando tenemos por primera vez dos candidatos barbudos;-)

Pero aunque la ruina de Grecia tiene mucho que ver con la de España y el uso de los fondos europeos para que Alemania “blanqueara” sus dólares y también con otras características propias, la deuda Griega tiene una peculiaridad: Una compra desorbitada de armamento y un compromiso de pagar más del 3 % del PIB para la defensa de la OTAN. 
Y esta escalada armamentística empezó, precisamente, el 11M.


Desde el 12M se crea una sensación internacional de psicosis que hace que Grecia se arme hasta los dientes para garantizar la seguridad de los juegos olímpicos. La psicosis va acompañada del recuerdo de Munich 72 con la reaparición “neurótica” de Mark Spitz y se llega a anular la constitución griega , que no permite que fuerzas extranjeras estén en su territorio.

<b>No cabe duda de que los griegos y todas las “fuerzas vivas” del mundo mundial, temían el 12M que Eta atentara en las Olimpiadas Griegas</b>





Aunque el 11M es el primer atentado adjudicado a Al Qaeda en Europa, los que no creemos que el sol gira alrededor de la tierra no podemos perder de vista los oportunos atentados realizados en Turquía, aunque sus víctimas sean “muertos de segunda”.
Pero, curiosamente, si hacemos un mix entre los atentados pre - juegos de Grecia y los de Turquía nos encontramos con un remix del atentado de Carrero.
Se da la paradoja de que, en la actualidad, se supone que Grecia tiene que armarse hasta los dientes por su “tradicional enemistad con los turcos”, cuando en las fechas de las que hablamos ámbos tienen un enemigo común: Al Qaeda.


----------



## swing (8 Mar 2012)

11M Atentado en Madrid.


12M
El Chino por tierra, mar y aire contaminado. 
Aunque el 12M aun no hay ningún Chino, ni ningún morito. Sólo Eta, la tarjeta etarra de Carlos Germán, la goma 2 de Eta según Acebes y “la 2ª vía de investigación” abierta por Aznar.
Por lo visto Eta iba a atentar en los juegos olímpicos griegos;-)




<i>Grecia pide ayuda a la OTAN para evitar atentados en los Juegos Olímpicos
La Alianza vigilará con aviones AWACS y desplegará equipos de guerra biológica
Los atentados de Madrid han hecho saltar todas las alarmas en las capitales europeas. París ha activado su plan «vigipirate» para prevenir atentados como los ocurridos ayer en los trenes de Renfe. Londres vive también psicosis en los trenes y el sindicato de transportes ha pedido al Gobierno que refuerce la seguridad. Pero lo más espectacular es la petición del Gobierno de Grecia, que, ante la barbarie de ayer, ha pedido a la Alianza Atlántica ayuda para asegurar que no se cometan atentados durante los Juegos Olímpicos.
El portavoz declaró que «para completar la gestión que ya estaba en marcha, el Gobierno ha pedido a la OTAN que le brinde apoyo para la seguridad durante los Juegos Olímpicos, especialmente en los sectores de vigilancia aérea y marítima y en la protección contra una atentado terrorista biológico, químico o radiológico».</i>


http://www.belt.es/noticias/2004/marzo/17/grecia.h...




18-3-2004

<i>La OTAN promete usar todos sus medios contra el terrorismo
El Consejo Atlántico se solidariza con España y será “implacable”
Artículo V
En aquella ocasión, el Consejo Atlántico decidió activar por primera vez en su historia el Artículo V del Tratado del Atlántico Norte, que prevé la defensa mutua de los aliados en caso de un ataque procedente del exterior contra un país miembro. Dicho artículo sigue activado.
Pese a activar esa cláusula, EEUU no solicitó entonces asistencia de la Alianza Atlántica. España, hasta el momento, tampoco la ha pedido.
La víspera, la OTAN decidió extender la zona de operaciones de su misión antiterrorista de vigilancia marítima Active Endevour (Esfuerzo Activo) al conjunto del Mediterráneo. Esta operación de control del tráfico mercante, emprendida tras los atentados del 11-S de 2001 para vigilar embarcaciones con el fin de prevenir acciones terroristas, estaba limitada al Mediterráneo oriental y al Estrecho de Gibraltar. Con la medida se pretende "contribuir a la disuasión, la defensa y la protección frente al terrorismo mediante operaciones marítimas".</i>




La OTAN promete usar todos sus medios contra el terrorismo






El terrorismo empieza a llenar las principales páginas de economía de los periódicos. (O debería)




<i>29-3-2004
Juegos Olímpicos de Atenas. Un fortín contra el terrorismo 

La organización invierte más de 1.000 millones de euros en el dispositivo de seguridad. Se emplearán 52.000 hombres, 1.300 cámaras en la ciudad y protección para delegaciones de riesgo
Uno de los puntos polémicos de los que se habla estos días en Grecia son las supuestas contraprestaciones que las autoridades del país deberán pagar porque la OTAN ayude.
Se rumorea que, por ejemplo, Israel y Estados Unidos han pedido que miembros de sus propias Fuerzas Armadas puedan acompañar a sus atletas.«No hay ninguna petición. Y además es inviable porque la Constitución griega no permite la presencia de tropas extranjeras en su territorio», insiste el responsable de Asuntos Exteriores,</i>






Israel y EEUU se van a cargar la Constitución griega.


¿Quién se supone que iba atentar con misíles? ¿La banda de Edu el Moco?








<i>Previsto está, también, el despliegue de una extensa red de defensa aérea, formada por baterías de misiles de diversos tipos y alcances (Stinger, Patriot, Hawk, PAC-3), que cubrirá como un enorme paraguas, prácticamente, todo el territorio del país.</i>


http://www.belt.es/noticias/2004/abril/1/fortin.ht...





Comienza la cuenta atrás. Psicosis terrorista.






<i>3-5-2004
Explotan tres bombas en una comisaría de Atenas cien días antes del inicio de los Juegos Olímpicos
No hay víctimas, pero sí daños materiales


En septiembre pasado, un atentado de las mismas características afectó a un complejo judicial de la capital griega y causó heridas a un policía. Las principales organizaciones terroristas griegas, '17 de noviembre' y ELA, han sido desmanteladas en los dos últimos años. 
Grecia y funcionarios extranjeros probarán los planes de seguridad de los Juegos Olímpicos de Atenas durante cuatro días en mayo con un simulacro de ataque. </i>




Explotan tres bombas en una comisara de Atenas cien das antes del inicio de los Juegos Olmpicos





Miedo en el epicentro del Imperio. 
El 11S revivido.
Munich 72 revivido.
Avanza la campaña electoral.







</i>30-4-2004

Atenas da miedo en EE UU 
Al menos cuatro figuras de la NBA -Shaquille O'Neal, Kobe Bryant, Jason Kidd y Kevin Garnett- no han confirmado aún su participación en los Juegos Olímpicos de Atenas con Estados Unidos.
El ex nadador Mark Spitz, estrella de Múnich 72 con siete medallas de oro, ha sido el primero en plantear abiertamente que Estados Unidos se retire en bloque. "Hace seis meses era altamente improbable", dijo a la BBC, británica, "pero cada día hay más posibilidades de que se abran conversaciones sobre el riesgo de poner a nuestros atletas en peligro". Según Spitz, esa decisión "llegaría en el último momento" y produciría un efecto dominó en otros países, que anunciarían inmediatamente su retirada.</i>





Reunión de pastores, oveja muerta





<i>George Voulgarakis, el ministro griego de Orden Público, visitará la próxima semana Washington para reunirse, entre otros, con Tom Ridge, secretario estadounidense para la Seguridad Interior; Richard Armitage, secretario de Estado adjunto, y George Tenet y Robert Mueller, respectivos directores del FBI y de la CIA, para tratar de un asunto, el de la seguridad en la gran cita deportiva, en el que los Gobiernos de ambos países colaboran de forma estrecha.</i>






Volvemos a las páginas de economía.





<i>Para añadir un grado más de polémica y especulación, el comité norteamericano ha contratado por primera vez una póliza de seguros para cubrir las pérdidas por la suspensión de los Juegos. Se desconoce la indemnización pactada, pero la factura ha sido de 170 millones de dólares.</i>


*Atenas da miedo en EE UU







La OTAN y la Alianza de Civilizaciones






<i>10-5-2004
«La seguridad es nuestra absoluta prioridad» 
Gianna Angelopoulos. Presidenta del Comité Organizador de Atenas 2004
Hemos pedido asesoría a siete países y el Gobierno ha conseguido el paraguas de la OTAN. Estarán movilizados la policía, el ejército, la marina y la aviación. Creemos en la prevención y en la tregua olímpica que hemos lanzado y que numerosos líderes de todo el mundo han suscrito. ¿Sabe que, por vez primera, tendremos atletas afganos? ¿Sabe qué competirán los iraquíes junto a sus colegas de todos los países de Oriente Próximo?</i>




http://www.belt.es/noticias/2004/mayo/10/seguridad...







Varios países se cargan la Constitución Griega



<i>11-5-2004

Varios países tendrán seguridad propia en los Juegos de Atenas
Las autoridades griegas denuncian "histeria" tras las explosiones del miércoles
Francia, Australia, EEUU, Israel y Gran Bretaña dispondrán de agentes propios. El Ministerio del Interior español también está estudiando medidas de seguridad adicionales para proteger a los deportistas.</i>







“Grecia is different”



<i>La policía considera que el atentado puede obedecer a otras razones, además de la inminente organización de los Juegos Olímpicos. El juicio contra la banda terrorista Lucha Revolucionaria Popular (ELA) --desmantelada en 1995-- o el anuncio del traslado a una cárcel de provincias de los miembros del grupo terrorista 17 de Noviembre, condenados a múltiples penas de cadena perpetua, son otras hipótesis que baraja la policía. El ministro griego de Defensa, Spilios Spiliotopoulos, juzgó ayer "desproporcionada" la cobertura que la prensa internacional dio al atentado, lo que, a su juicio, responde a un "furor antigriego". La prensa griega también denunció ayer en sus ediciones la "histeria" de los medios extranjeros. "La dimensión alcanzada por esta cuestión es desproporcionada.
Evidentemente, existe un furor antigriego que es inadmisible", insistió Spiliotopoulos.
</i>




Donde dije digo... de entrada No...de salida tampoco.



<i>"Los agentes extranjeros no podrán llevar armas, es demasiado peligroso", aseguró un alto responsable de la seguridad de los Juegos.</i>


http://www.belt.es/noticias/2004/mayo/11/atenas.ht...






El derroche, la ineficacia, las incomodidades y la inseguridad. No vayas a Grecia...si no gastan más pasta.




<i>2-6-2004

¿Está Atenas preparada para las Olimpiadas?</i>


http://www.belt.es/noticias/2004/junio/2/olimpiada...







Empieza la cuenta atrás. Supongo que MD Anderson, donde recalan casi todos los grandes vendedores de armas, toma posiciones en la creación de la psicosis.



<i>19-7-2004

En los Juegos Olímpicos de Atenas se identificará a los enfermos tratados con radioterapia para facilitar su paso por los controles</i>



http://www.belt.es/noticias/2004/julio/19/atenas.h...







Máxima tensión ante las amenazas del Chino. 
Hasta Mazinger Z estará en Atenas.
Para unos extranjeros existe la Constitución griega, para otros no.




<i>30-7-2004

España también desplegará en los Juegos Olímpicos de Atenas un equipo de doce agentes de las Unidades de Intervención Policial (UIP) para garantizar la seguridad de los 350 deportistas españoles y sus acompañantes. Estos agentes son expertos en artes marciales, ya que, por el momento, no están autorizados por el Gobierno griego a portar armas de fuego, según supo este periódico en fuentes policiales.
España es uno de los nueve países que ha decidido enviar a sus propios agentes de Policía a la capital griega, debido a las amenazas del terrorismo islamista o grupos locales tras el 11 M.
Hasta ahora, al único país que, a regañadientes, se le dejaba tener agentes armados era Israel como consecuencia del secuestro de atletas hebreos en la Olimpiada de Munich, celebrada en la ciudad alemana en 1972.
Los atentados del 11 S y 11 M y las amenazas de Ben Laden han obligado a redefinir las «reglas» de seguridad. Dos países directamente implicados en la invasión de Iraq y en la guerra de Afganistán, como EEUU y Reino Unido, enviarán a sus agentes de policía equipados con armas largas, como fusiles ametralladores y de precisión, tras arduas negociaciones con las autoridades griegas. Sólo Estados Unidos desplegará 150 agentes federales en Atenas para proteger la delegación norteamericana, la más numerosa de todas con 500 atletas.</i>


http://www.belt.es/noticias/2004/julio/30/atenas_m...






Se acerca la Hora H. Faltan tres días para las Olimpiadas. 
Silencio...cámaras...ACCION
Tensión al "otro lado"




<i>10-8-2004

Turquía.- Dos atentados contra hoteles de Estambul dejan dos muertos y 11 heridos, cuatro de ellos españoles
El ministro de Interior turco, Abdulkadir Aksu, afirmó esta mañana que la Policía no descarta ninguna pista, y de hecho los atentados fueron reivindicados hoy dos veces, primero por un mensaje atribuido a las 'Brigadas de Abu Hafs al Masri', un grupo ligado a Al Qaeda, y luego por los 'Halcones por la Libertad del Kurdistán', un grupo kurdo hasta ahora desconocido.</i>



Turqua Dos atentados hoteles Estambul dejan muertos heridos ellos espaoles







No me resisto a poner la lista de atentados que han ido ocurriendo puntualmente en “Constantinopla”, muchos de ellos perteneciente a esta secuencia.
15-20 de noviembre de 2003
24 de junio de 2004
2 de julio de 2004
9 de agosto de 2004
10 de agosto de 2004



Paréntesis.



Rubalcaba


<i>"Si hoy tuviéramos que celebrar unos Juegos Olímpicos podríamos ofrecer la absoluta seguridad de que ETA tampoco se haría presente", aseguró.</i>








Por lo visto está preparado para evitar un atentado de la banda de Edu el Moco. No sé por qué habla de Eta;-)




...7 de septiembre de 2004

2 de julio de 2005...

Cronología de atentados en Turquía desde 2000 - 20minutos.es...





No me resisto a poner el de julio de 2008 porque es un remake del de Carrero.
“Turkía is Different”





<i>Atentado múltiple en Estambul
Al menos 15 muertos y 154 heridos
Las televisiones turcas habían evocado en un primer momento un escape de gas como posible causa de las explosiones.
La Agencia Española de Noticias (Efe) dijo que todavía no se descarta que las explosiones se hayan debido a fugas de gas.  </i>



http://www.univision.com/content/content.jhtml?cid...




En fin. Hoy Grecia sale en las páginas de economía tras, entre otras cosas, ser uno de los países que más aportan a la OTAN, más del 3 % del PIB.

Ahora le toca a España con el remate del escudo antimisiles de Myer que se aprobará tras los atentados de Rusia.


----------



## swing (8 Mar 2012)

¿Y todo esto también fue una improvisación que se le ocurrió a alguien?
Oye, que ha habido un atentado en España. Vamos a aprovechar para crear psicosis y vender seguridad y armamento a Grecia con la cosa de los juegos.
No hay improvisaciones.
Ni en el atentado, donde nos quieren hacer creer que unos terroristas con mochilas suben a los trenes, los pierden, les fallan las bombas, etc etc ni en las pruebas falsas.
No se hace un atentado y se dice: Ahora ya se encargarán de poner pruebas falsas que serán las que yo quiero.
Tampoco hay improvisación en lo de Grecia.




<i>* Agentes de EEUU burlan los controles de las instalaciones olímpicas que acogerán los juegos de Atenas (03.10.03)</i>


----------



## acedece1 (8 Mar 2012)

Alguien ha dicho que en España no hay recursos naturales. Yo creo que en el norte, en el mar Cantábrico hay gas. También tenemos la segunda mayor reserva de oro en minas de toda Uropa (no sé si seguirá siendo así).

Está el petróleo de Ceuta y Melilla. 
En el 2001 Conoco-Phillips pidió permiso a España para hacer prospecciones petrolíferas cerca de Ceuta y Melilla.
También tenemos petróleo en Canarias y cerca de la frontera Saharaui y Marroquí. En el ABC de la dictadura existen artículos donde se menciona la existencia de petróleo en el Sáhara Occidental.

Hay gas y petróleo en las costas de Galicia. Por ahí van los tiros del Prestige, creo yo. Fue un aviso: si no lo sacamos nosotros, nadie lo saca porque sabotearemos la base extractora y toda la costa acabará así. 
Creo que esas reservas de gas y petróleo están cerca de Portugal. Me parece que como esto siga así anexionan Galicia a Portugal. En Galicia ya no dan prioridad al “Galego Inventao pa salir del paso” (existe un gallego auténtico, pero es típicamente rural, y cada vez hay menos gente en el ámbito rural), sino que ya por RD pretenden enseñar portugués. En el BOE ya aparece. Lo que no sé es si ya se está aplicando.

Quiero destacar que en Argelia hay aviones rusos y en Marruecos los aviones son franceses y estadounidenses. El Real Madrid tiene buena acogida en Argelia y el Barça tiene buena acogida en Marruecos. Si hasta la Generalitat de Catalunya ha abierto oficinas de empleo en Marruecos. El huevo divide a las naciones, Y todo esto hay que relacionarlo con el hecho de que Ceuta y Melilla no pertenecen a la OTAN. ¿Lo sabe la gente? Esto de Argelia y marruecos me suena un poco a guerra fría. Debe ser algo similar a lo de los jesuitas y el Opus Dei: como muy bien dice swing, dos brazos del mismo pulpo. 

Tampoco olvidemos que fue con Ansar que se quitó la mili, se concedió competencias en educación a la Generalitat de Catalunya y se crearon los Mossos y desplazaron de malas maneras a la Guardia Civil y a la Policía Nacional. Esto es culpa del Régimen, obviamente, no del cuerpo de los Mossos.

Hay una hoja de ruta desde hace tiempo y creo que el PP la seguía. Otra cosa es Juanca. Yo creo que esa es una de las claves del 11-m. Todo esto de la memoria histérica y tal va enfocado descaradamente hacia Juanca. Es mi humilde opinión.

Tampoco olvidemos la invasión británica de Cádiz por 15 minutos en 2002 y el asunto del submarino. Presionando supongo.


España y Reino Unido tienen monarcas oficiales. Creo que Blair y Ansar no son de la cuerda de Juanca e Isabel II. Esto va por la afoto de las Azores y la guerra de Irak. Fue la excusa perfecta para asociar, sea cierto o no, los atentados del 11-m y del 7-J con la guerra de Irak. Probablemente esté relacionado con los bancos centrales. En el reino Unido están el MI5 y el MI6. Supongo que representarán a dos oligarquías con intereses opuestos. Blair estaba a favor de la entrada del Reino Unido en el euro, eso es lo que recuerdo. Y durante o antes del atentado del 7-J hubo una cumbre del G8 en Escocia.

Voy a buscar un video en you tube que vi en el que Zaplana decía algo que encuentro interesante. Si lo encuentro lo cuelgo. Puede que sea útil o que sea una intoxicación más. A saber. Si lo cuelgo y resulta ser una patraña no os mosqueéis. Ya he avisado que no soy un experto y puede que ya esté totalmente desfasado.

PD. Sobre el asunto del vagón misterioso, yo creo que es más probable que sea una as en la manga para cubrirse las espaldas que para marear la perdiz. Puede servir para cerrar carpetazo, pero creo que es una defensa, “por si sí o por si no”, que nunca se sabe. Es un poco fuerte que lo saquen ahora, pero teniendo en cuenta que el populacho se lo traga todo… ¿Ande ‘stan los indignados? ;-) Van tan sobraos. No creo que sea porque alguien se sienta acorralado. Es una defensa y lo sacan para ver si hacen el carpetazo. Esto que digo puede parecer confuso pero es que no sé muy bien cómo explicarlo. No hagáis mucho caso a este último párrafo. 


saludos a tutti


----------



## acedece1 (8 Mar 2012)

No encuentro el video, pero si no recuerdo mal Zaplana venía a decir que hay un sistema del que uno no puede salirse. Y se quedó tan pancho. ¿A qué sistema se refería? Dio a entender, al menos a mi me lo pareció, que ese sistema viene impuesto de fuera.


saludos a tutti


----------



## sisebuto (8 Mar 2012)

¿Pudo ser una sociedad secreta del NWO? Sí.
¿El ajuste de cuentas de algún grupo mafioso? Sí.
¿Un golpe geoestratégico de Ejes? Sí.
¿Una venganza de Marruecos? Sí.
¿Fue un acicate de las guerras alcaédicas? Sí.
¿Benefició la reelección de Bush? Sí.
¿Benefició la elección de ZP? Sí
¿Hizo menos mala a la ETA? Sí.

Seguro que quienes hicieron el 11-M eran conscientes de todas ellas, sin entrar en las que podamos desconocer. ¿Cuáles eran entonces exactamente las suyas? Ah, pues ahí está la gracia, porque pudo ser cualquiera, ninguna de las contempladas o varias de ellas a la vez. Inservible la fómula del _Cui prodest_.

Pero para mí la cuestión importante es: ¿Qué lleva a nuestro Estado en las dos primeras horas del 11-M a decidir contarnos una trola, corrompiendo el sistema policial y judicial (o aprovechando su corrupción) para meter en la cárcel de por vida a inocentes, montar la de Leganés y, en suma, hacer trizas el estado de Derecho maquillando la jugada tras una cortina de disputas políticas locales ficticias?

O si prefieres, swing: ¿por qué montar un atentado "raro" que active una chapuza a conciencia para dejar en evidencia a todas las instituciones y aparato político de un Estado? Porque ése es el efecto resaca conseguido, en último extremo.

Ya que sólo tengo clara una cosa, que nuestro Estado nos ha engañado, que la VO es una burda falsedad, me gustaría desde mi ingenuidad que se respondiera algún día por ello, porque desde luego me parece mucho más grave ese fraude que cualquiera de las posibles razones anteriores, las cuales, en cualquier caso, sólo podrían ser respondidas después de aclarado lo indiscutible.


----------



## belga197 (8 Mar 2012)

Priede, 

Si no sabemos diferenciar entre la propaganda para consumo interno y la realidad de lo que pasa, mal andamos. El PSOE podrá presumir de antiimperialista todo lo que quiera en los mítines, pero al final hace reverencias como el que más.

Por supuesto que podían haber hecho el atentado después. Y antes. Pero el escándalo de las WMD estalla cuando estalla, febrero de 2004. Si se necesita crear una cortina de humo que haga cerrar filas en torno a EEUU y olvidarse de las mentiras para justificar la invasión, el candidato ideal es España: fuerte oposición política y social a la guerra, mediáticamente se ha identificado con el apoyo a Bush, hay elecciones. Un petardazo la víspera se va a asociar a nivel mundial con ese apoyo a a la invasión de Irak. Lo que intento decir es que a ese nivel a EEUU le daría igual quién gane las elecciones en España porque nada cambia. Si encima llega el gamberro de ZP y saca las tropas de Irak resulta hasta conveniente porque refuerza la causa-efecto del atentado y el perjuicio es mínimo. Y lo que sucedió fue lo contrario, Francia y Alemania acabaron aceptando la invasión y la ONU la santificó. ¿Podía haber ocurrido lo mismo sin atentado? Puede ser.

En cuanto a los desplantes de Bush, es lógico que los haga para mantener el statu quo. Incluso es posible que personalmente a Bush le sentasen mal las decisiones de ZP y que el partido de su amigo "Ansar" perdiese las elecciones. Pero París bien vale una misa, que decían, ¿no?

¿ZP cambia la política y se acerca a Francia y a Alemania? Sí. Y Francia y Alemania cambian la política y se acercan a EEUU. Chirac y Schroeder desaparecen y llegan Sarkozy y Merkel. Antes del final de la primera legislatura de ZP, ya ha cambiado de orientación el eje francoalemán. Y curiosamente ahora tenemos a Rajoy apoyando al eje franco-alemán tanto o más que ZP.

Ya digo que es una hipótesis y que no tiene por qué haber sido así. Seguramente no. Pero no tiene nada de ilógica.


----------



## swing (9 Mar 2012)

Conspirado
Dices que a LD le tienen que haber apretado las tuercas con lo del 11M.
Pero , sin embargo, en LD no dejan de hablar del 11M. 
Y, además, en la misma línea de siempre.
No hace falta que nadie les “apriételas tuercas”. Se las han apretado ellos mismos.
LD no es, en líneas generales, generador de noticias del 11M sino un altavoz, un repetidor de las “investigaciones” de EM.
Cuando digo que no sé si participan en el engaño de manera consciente o inconsciente, es porque no lo sé.
Pero lo que está claro es que son esos medios los que van contando toda la VO con la recreación de las historias asturianas.
Luego, cuando ya está claro que saben lo que hay, les ponen demandas.
¿Y cual es su defensa ante esas demandas?
Que la “verdad judicial” y la “verdad periodística” son compatibles.
Así que fueran cuales fueran sus motivaciones iniciales están condenados a seguir en una huída hacia delante.
El viaje a Asturias bajo la nieve es falso, así que todas las derivadas surgidas de ahí son falsas.
Es cierto que esas tramas concretas están puestas ahí por algo y es muy interesante seguirlas para saber por qué. Pero para hacerlo hace falta dedicarle mucho tiempo a intentar descifrarlo.
Pero lo que sí es fácil de hacer es restar porque si el viaje a Asturias es falso, el colmo de los colmos es que nos digan que los que están son, pero que faltan otros.
Y que lo que explotó en los trenes fue titadyne de Mina Conchita.
Es una auténtica tomadura de pelo.
En EM nos hacen todo el relato falso de la trama asturiana. Un relato que adquiere credibilidad entre la afición, salpimentándolo con toques del Gal y paletadas de etarras y que dura, en el caso de Múgica, hasta que Díaz de Mera aparece en la COPE haciendo su obra de teatro en septiembre de 2006 y a Múgica se le multiplican las “informaciones” etarras. 
Parece que ahí captó el tongo y paró. Los escritos posteriores ya no aparecen como Agujeros Negros y tienen otro tono completamente distinto. 
Recuerda por ejemplo lo de Gabriel Fuentes y Díaz de Mera con lo de “huele a morito”.

Reportajes periodísticos « Tribuna Libre


Esto huele a morito.
Múgica durante el juicio cuestionando a quienes posiblemente le habrán pasado “información” en el pasado.


e-pesimo Auxiliar 1: 11-M: «¡Esto huele a morito!», Resumen de la semana por Fernando Múgica.


----------



## CONSPIRADO (9 Mar 2012)

swing dijo:


> Conspirado
> Dices que a LD le tienen que haber apretado las tuercas con lo del 11M.
> Pero , sin embargo, en LD no dejan de hablar del 11M.
> Y, además, en la misma línea de siempre.
> ...



Puede que lleves razón y que LD colabore voluntariamente en la ocultación de los culpables intoxicándonos.
Pero, mientras no se demuestre, prefiero seguir creyendo que no.
Creo que a los creadores de la M.O. en nada les ha beneficiado que LD y El Mundo cuestionasen la trola de los moritos.
Creo que, una vez lanzados al ruedo, los que les apretaran las tuercas, tenían que seguir dejándolos repetir su cantinela, pero sin tirar mas de los hilos.

Sl2


----------



## CONSPIRADO (9 Mar 2012)

Ojalá que lo moviesen y lo clavasen con chincheta, BHAN83, ¿qué hay que hacer para conseguirlo?

Sl2


----------



## Disolucion (9 Mar 2012)

Con respecto al tema de LD, yo no le daria muchas mas vueltas al tema.
Los esta utilizando el gobierno como coartada de su voluntad de esclarecer el 11M. Y para darle verosimilitud esta lo de las diligencias del Fiscal General. En el imaginario colectivo queda que el PP si se esta preocupando por esclarecer las cosas, no como los otros.
Le dan una baza a Federico y quedan todos tan ricamente.
Todos saben que esos restos ya no valen para nada y que cualquier cosa que se pudiese deducir de ellos estaria coja de las dos piernas y se consigue introducir un contrapeso al "¿quien mando achatarrar?" con un "¿quien mando no achatarrar?" 
Total, la pescadilla que se muerde la cola.


----------



## sisebuto (9 Mar 2012)

Cierto que LD ha seguido la misma ruta de EM, que como decís alguno ha sido la de las intoxicaciones del PP, todo de buena fe hasta que se empieza a oler la tostada. Es LdP quien marca el hito de ese cambio a partir de hace dos años aproximadamente cuando empieza a evidenciarse que el PP no es tan trigo limpio como parecía. Con su *"No ha sido ETA ni Al Qaeda"* LdP de desmarca del agua y el aceite, pero a costa de alejarse del tema para no fastidiar la linea editorial de LD y su propia participación. Es cuando echa el candado en su blog a comentaristas habituales porque la cosa pinta fea. La verdad es demasiado incómoda. Algo más tarda FJL, que insiste una temporada en manzanorubalcabear el asunto sin mucho éxito hasta terminar rendido al haiku y la Witney. 

LD necesita dinero para seguir en pie, como todos los medios, y esa pasta sólo vendrá del gobierno. Triste realidad de la prensa española. Después el tema de la publicidad. Con el Santander como anunciante de lujo en "Es la Mañana", ¿estaba FJL por la labor de reír los comentarios botinescos de zetano? Por cierto, ¿por dónde anda este hombre?


----------



## Fermintx (9 Mar 2012)

sisebuto dijo:


> Cierto que LD ha seguido la misma ruta de EM, que como decís alguno ha sido la de las intoxicaciones del PP, todo de buena fe hasta que se empieza a oler la tostada. Es LdP quien marca el hito de ese cambio a partir de hace dos años aproximadamente cuando empieza a evidenciarse que el PP no es tan trigo limpio como parecía. Con su *"No ha sido ETA ni Al Qaeda"* LdP de desmarca del agua y el aceite, pero a costa de alejarse del tema para no fastidiar la linea editorial de LD y su propia participación. Es cuando echa el candado en su blog a comentaristas habituales porque la cosa pinta fea. La verdad es demasiado incómoda. Algo más tarda FJL, que insiste una temporada en manzanorubalcabear el asunto sin mucho éxito hasta terminar rendido al haiku y la Witney.
> 
> LD necesita dinero para seguir en pie, como todos los medios, y esa pasta sólo vendrá del gobierno. Triste realidad de la prensa española. Después el tema de la publicidad. Con el Santander como anunciante de lujo en "Es la Mañana", ¿estaba FJL por la labor de reír los comentarios botinescos de zetano? Por cierto, ¿por dónde anda este hombre?



Pues todo esto que decis, es triste. Triste por que si quieren prosperar, lo ideal seria que les dejaran postes de emisión y que se ganaran las alubias a base de oyentes, no a base de favores, que nunca son gratuitos.
Ya sabemos, que no se puede hacer mucho mas que mantener el tema en el candelero, pero me resulta tan desalentador el que se creen falsas espectativas a las victimas, que me da mucho "patras" todo esto.


----------



## MELVILLE (9 Mar 2012)

BHAN83:

Para lo que dices, supongo que habrá que pedírselo a uno de los webmasters y, si les parece bien, quelo pongn en la pagina inicial.

Sl2


----------



## sisebuto (9 Mar 2012)

Fermintx dijo:


> Pues todo esto que decis, es triste. Triste por que si quieren prosperar, lo ideal seria que les dejaran postes de emisión y que se ganaran las alubias a base de oyentes, no a base de favores, que nunca son gratuitos.
> Ya sabemos, que no se puede hacer mucho mas que mantener el tema en el candelero, pero me resulta tan desalentador el que se creen falsas espectativas a las victimas, que me da mucho "patras" todo esto.



En realidad tan triste es la carencia de una prensa independiente, sin la cual jamás habrá algo parecido a una democracia, como la actitud de una sociedad siempre dispuesta a creerse cualquier mentira de sus mandantes, prefiriendo sus falsedades piadosas a la sensación de "horfandad" que supondría asumir estar gobernados por auténticos mafiosos. Tanto EM como LD hacen lo que hacen gracias a eso, a que el votante de derechas se comporta igual que el de izquierdas, prefieriendo la falsa seguridad de la mentira que enfrentarse a ella y coger las riendas de la situación. Tenemos vocación de rebaño y como tal nos tratan.


----------



## MELVILLE (9 Mar 2012)

sisebuto dijo:


> ¿Pudo ser una sociedad secreta del NWO? Sí.
> ¿El ajuste de cuentas de algún grupo mafioso? Sí.
> ¿Un golpe geoestratégico de Ejes? Sí.
> ¿Una venganza de Marruecos? Sí.
> ...



...







Creo que todos son candidatos posibles como responsables del 11-M. Incluso cabría hablar de varios sospechosos actuando 'en comandita'. 

No hay que descartar nada. Bueno, las hipótesis absurdas, por supuesto. No creo que el profesor Moriarty o Falconetti estén detrás del 11-M, ¿no? Aunque lo mismo sus hijos o nietos sí que hayan podido participar en el asunto. 

Es cuestión de investigarlo, no vaya a ser que nos estemos dejando cabo sueltos, que todo podría ser. Yo, por si acaso, los apuntaría, jajajaja 

Sl2

PS: Y tampoco descartemos a los 'iluminatti', eh. Se habla mucho de ellos en La Burbuja. Me di un paseo el otro día por algunos foros y, jodó, no hay más que iluminattis para arriba e iluminattis para abajo.


----------



## sisebuto (9 Mar 2012)

MELVILLE, está muy bien conjeturar sobre la autoría del 11-M, pero hay una trampa en ese juego: obviamos lo que tenemos delante de las narices, aquéllo sobre lo cual no hay duda, lo evidente, que no es sino la mentira que nos han colado quienes nos gobiernan. Sobre eso no hay nada que conspiranoiar porque cualquiera con medio dedo de frente que se informe de verdad sobre la investigación y juicio de esos crímenes, previo aparcamiento de su ideología o sectarismo, no tiene más remedio que reconocerlo. Entonces, ¿qué mejor manera habría de empezar a averiguar quién hizo el 11-M que obligar a nuestros gobernantes a explicarnos por qué nos han tomado el pelo con algo tan serio? Pero no hablamos sólo de cabellos, se trata de casi 200 muertos y 1800 heridos, gente como nosotros que una mala mañana estaban allí. También de personas que está en la cárcel por la cara, de un geo muerto en Leganés, o del macabro misterio de los ocupantes de aquel piso ¿Por qué esto ya es secundario? ¿Por qué en esta sociedad ha preocupado tanto el destino de los moritos de Guantánamo pero al personal se la suda el de los moritos del 11-M? ¿Quién aceptaría para sí o un familiar una condena a 42.917 años de prisión en base a pruebas y testigos como los de Jamal Zougam? 

Nunca nos saldrá gratis quedarnos de brazos cruzados ante tales tropelías porque, tarde o temprano, igual que le ha tocado a esos pobres desgraciados, mañana le podría tocar a cualquiera de nosotros. Yo no quiero vivir en un sociedad donde pasan estas barbaridades y a la gente le da exactamente igual. Una sociedad que acepta esto da miedo, porque nos convierte a TODOS en carne de cañón.


----------



## M. Priede (9 Mar 2012)

sisebuto dijo:


> MELVILLE, está muy bien conjeturar sobre la autoría del 11-M, pero hay una trampa en ese juego: obviamos lo que tenemos delante de las narices, aquéllo sobre lo cual no hay duda, lo evidente, que no es sino la mentira que nos han colado quienes nos gobiernan. Sobre eso no hay nada que conspiranoiar porque cualquiera con medio dedo de frente que se informe de verdad sobre la investigación y juicio de esos crímenes, previo aparcamiento de su ideología o sectarismo, no tiene más remedio que reconocerlo. Entonces, ¿qué mejor manera habría de empezar a averiguar quién hizo el 11-M que obligar a nuestros gobernantes a explicarnos por qué nos han tomado el pelo con algo tan serio? Pero no hablamos sólo de cabellos, se trata de casi 200 muertos y 1800 heridos, gente como nosotros que una mala mañana estaban allí. También de personas que está en la cárcel por la cara, de un geo muerto en Leganés, o del macabro misterio de los ocupantes de aquel piso ¿Por qué esto ya es secundario? ¿Por qué en esta sociedad ha preocupado tanto el destino de los moritos de Guantánamo pero al personal se la suda el de los moritos del 11-M? ¿Quién aceptaría para sí o un familiar una condena a 42.917 años de prisión en base a pruebas y testigos como los de Jamal Zougam?
> 
> Nunca nos saldrá gratis quedarnos de brazos cruzados ante tales tropelías porque, tarde o temprano, igual que le ha tocado a esos pobres desgraciados, mañana le podría tocar a cualquiera de nosotros. Yo no quiero vivir en un sociedad donde pasan estas barbaridades y a la gente le da exactamente igual. Una sociedad que acepta esto da miedo, porque nos convierte a TODOS en carne de cañón.



Durante muchos años yo caí en el error de culpar de todos los males a los españoles.

Los españoles, como los franceses, ingleses, alemanes o norteamericanos, están moldeados por la información dominante en su país. Son la casta política y el periodismo los principales responsables de lo que pasa, aquí, en España, y fuera de España.


----------



## MELVILLE (9 Mar 2012)

sisebuto dijo:


> MELVILLE, está muy bien conjeturar sobre la autoría del 11-M, pero hay una trampa en ese juego: obviamos lo que tenemos delante de las narices, aquéllo sobre lo cual no hay duda, lo evidente, que no es sino la mentira que nos han colado quienes nos gobiernan. Sobre eso no hay nada que conspiranoiar porque cualquiera con medio dedo de frente que se informe de verdad sobre la investigación y juicio de esos crímenes, previo aparcamiento de su ideología o sectarismo, no tiene más remedio que reconocerlo. Entonces, ¿qué mejor manera habría de empezar a averiguar quién hizo el 11-M que obligar a nuestros gobernantes a explicarnos por qué nos han tomado el pelo con algo tan serio? Pero no hablamos sólo de cabellos, se trata de casi 200 muertos y 1800 heridos, gente como nosotros que una mala mañana estaban allí. También de personas que está en la cárcel por la cara, de un geo muerto en Leganés, o del macabro misterio de los ocupantes de aquel piso ¿Por qué esto ya es secundario? ¿Por qué en esta sociedad ha preocupado tanto el destino de los moritos de Guantánamo pero al personal se la suda el de los moritos del 11-M? ¿Quién aceptaría para sí o un familiar una condena a 42.917 años de prisión en base a pruebas y testigos como los de Jamal Zougam?
> 
> Nunca nos saldrá gratis quedarnos de brazos cruzados ante tales tropelías porque, tarde o temprano, igual que le ha tocado a esos pobres desgraciados, mañana le podría tocar a cualquiera de nosotros. Yo no quiero vivir en un sociedad donde pasan estas barbaridades y a la gente le da exactamente igual. Una sociedad que acepta esto da miedo, porque nos convierte a TODOS en carne de cañón.



Totalmente de acuerdo, Sisebuto. Nada que objetar a tu exposición. Están claras las trampas y las mentiras que nos han colado y que, al menos unos cuantos, no nos tragamos. Lástima que muchos sí se hayan tragado la VO -o MO, como dice Conspirado- y no deseen que el 11-M se investigue más.

El otro día, sin ir más lejos, una conocida mía me comentaba que prefería no saber la verdad (ella perdió a una amiga suya en los trenes, el 11-M), no sé si por miedo o por qué pero es cierto que hay mucha gente de a pie que no quiere saber la verdad, lo que es una pena.

Sl2


----------



## M. Priede (9 Mar 2012)

Belga

_Priede, 

Si no sabemos diferenciar entre la propaganda para consumo interno y la realidad de lo que pasa, mal andamos. El PSOE podrá presumir de antiimperialista todo lo que quiera en los mítines, pero al final hace reverencias como el que más.​_
Te conozco a la hora de debatir: eres un profesional del enredo. Ahora resulta que yo me creo la propaganda del PSOE. Todo lo que te dije antes, según tú, lo único que demuestra es que me creo la propaganda del PSOE. No has rebatido nada de lo que dije, solo rebates la deducción que tú sacas de lo dicho por mí. Deducción arbitraria, claro, hecha a tu gusto.

_Por supuesto que podían haber hecho el atentado después. Y antes. Pero el escándalo de las WMD estalla cuando estalla, febrero de 2004. 
Si se necesita crear una cortina de humo que haga cerrar filas en torno a EEUU​_
¿Y tan urgidos estaban que no podían esperar cuatro días para cometer la masacre? Y no es un decir: cuatro días nos colocaban en el día 15 de marzo, un día después de las elecciones. 

_y olvidarse de las mentiras para justificar la invasión, el candidato ideal es España: fuerte oposición política y social a la guerra, mediáticamente se ha identificado con el apoyo a Bush, hay elecciones. Un petardazo la víspera se va a asociar a nivel mundial con ese apoyo a a la invasión de Irak. Lo que intento decir es que a ese nivel a EEUU le daría igual quién gane las elecciones en España porque nada cambia.​_
Que sí cambia, ¿o es que la política de Zapatero y la tensión con Estados Unidos me la invento yo? Es que razonas a la manera de un doctrinario marxista, donde todo lo que no sea marxismo trabaja para el capitalismo y el fascismo. Dado que el PSOE es socialdemócrata y se pliega cuando Estados Unidos exige, entonces a Estados Unidos le daba lo mismo Zapatero y su afrenta a Estados Unidos que la devoción de Aznar. Eso lo haces para justificar lo que quieres deducir, pero de sobra sabes que no es así y sobre todo *que no fue así.*

Y lo que sige es lo mismo que dijiste antes, así que no voy a repetirme


_Si encima llega el gamberro de ZP y saca las tropas de Irak resulta hasta conveniente porque refuerza la causa-efecto del atentado y el perjuicio es mínimo. Y lo que sucedió fue lo contrario, Francia y Alemania acabaron aceptando la invasión y la ONU la santificó. ¿Podía haber ocurrido lo mismo sin atentado? Puede ser.

En cuanto a los desplantes de Bush, es lógico que los haga para mantener el statu quo. Incluso es posible que personalmente a Bush le sentasen mal las decisiones de ZP y que el partido de su amigo "Ansar" perdiese las elecciones. Pero París bien vale una misa, que decían, ¿no?​_
Es lo mismo que digo yo, aunque esa misa es mas bien una misa-funeral a la que asiste París y los difuntos no son franceses.
_
¿ZP cambia la política y se acerca a Francia y a Alemania? Sí. Y Francia y Alemania cambian la política y se acercan a EEUU. Chirac y Schroeder desaparecen y llegan Sarkozy y Merkel. Antes del final de la primera legislatura de ZP, ya ha cambiado de orientación el eje francoalemán. Y curiosamente ahora tenemos a Rajoy apoyando al eje franco-alemán tanto o más que ZP.​_
¿Y? ¿Acaso no estás diciendo lo mismo que digo yo? La política francesa no cambia con Sarkozy sino con Chirac; Sarkozy, sencillamente, no oculta su afinidad pronorteamericana. Pero me temo que tiene los días contados. Leo todos los meses el Boletín Económico de Anticipación Política, y a Sarkozy lo odian los europeístas recalcitrantes, especialmente franceses. Todas las encuestas lo dan por perdedor. ¿Cambiará de nuevo la política francesa? Es posible una crisis UE / Estados Unidos. Yo sueño con que se levante una crisis internacional y todo esto salga a la luz vía un tercer país: Rusia, China, Venezuela, etc. Espérate a que China se quede sin el petróleo de Irán y le ataquen Pakistán, y ya veremos cómo acaba lo del 11-m. Recuerdo muy bien cuando la URSS levantó la liebre del atentado a Carrero culpando directamente a la CIA. Lo hizo cuando las presiones a España para que ingresara en la OTAN se hicieron insoportables. Y de entonces hasta hoy ha ido creciendo el número de personas que esa participación la da por hecha. Pero esto es una masacre, y de la misma manera que nunca nos olvidamos del significado del Dos de Mayo, esto va camino de convertirse en algo parecido; sin guerra, pero con un cambio de conciencia de los españoles con respecto al mundo que le rodea y que le venden como un mundo con amigos inquebrantables, "nuestros amigos y aliados". 

Desde luego como nunca llegaremos a la verdad es con los explosivos, los almalás y mojamés y ahora la chatarra. Por ahí, nunca. Lo dije hace cuatro años y lo digo aquí:

La relativa muerte de las estrellas - El blog de Federico

_Ya digo que es una hipótesis y que no tiene por qué haber sido así. Seguramente no. Pero no tiene nada de ilógica.​_
A estas alturas todavía no sé lo que defiendes, si fue obra de USA, el PSOE, Juan Carlos, Marruecos, el CNI, o todos ellos


----------



## SARC_borrado (9 Mar 2012)

Si mueven el hilo al general podría ser su fin. Los comentarios más valiosos quedarían anegados por la marea de fanboys del PPSOE y multitud de troles.


----------



## sisebuto (9 Mar 2012)

M. Priede dijo:


> Durante muchos años yo caí en el error de culpar de todos los males a los españoles.
> 
> Los españoles, como los franceses, ingleses, alemanes o norteamericanos, están moldeados por la información dominante en su país. Son la casta política y el periodismo los principales responsables de lo que pasa, aquí, en España, y fuera de España.



Culpabilizar es un juego que nos vuelve fatalistas. Se trata de actuar por nuestros intereses, no de quién merezca un castigo, y no hay peor correctivo que no velar por ellos. Dices que son las clases dirigentes y sus medios de control los responsables de la situación. Vale, pero esa regla sirve para Alemania, Zaire, Islandia, Ecuador o El Chad. Existiendo en todas esas sociedades los mismos agentes sociales, ¿en dónde radican las diferencias? Según tu argumento todo dependería de las clases dirgentes, ellas son las únicas responsables, las que modelan cada sociedad. Sabes perfectamente que eso no puede ser. Sí tienes razón en que cada sociedad tiene la casta dirigente que se merece, pero porque actúan simbióticamente. Basta que una sociedad cambie, que la voluntad de un buen número de sus integrantes sea diferente para que la simbiosis actúe. Fueron los humildes comerciantes medievales quienes dieron lugar a la burguesía que acabó derrocando a la aristocracia tras decenas de siglos. El poder cambió porque la sociedad había cambiado. Los gobernantes, como los dioses, están hechos a imagen y semejanza de sus sociedades. Mientras no cambiemos nosotros, nada cambiará.


----------



## M. Priede (9 Mar 2012)

Qué pesadez con las etiquetas, coño. No entiendo por qué cualquiera puede colgarlas. A ver si paráis ya.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 22:50 ---------- El original se escribió a las 22:37 ----------

Sisebuto

Nosotros tuvimos una aristocracia emprendedora y eficiente. Pero se acabó. De entonces hasta hoy no hemos dado con una clase dirigente demócrata y honesta. El periodismo vive de los favores de la casta dirigente, y en el futuro aun más.

Los extranjeros no son mejores individuos que los españoles. Y si piensas en el 11-m ¿cuántos alemanes, o medios de comunicación de Alemania hablaron contaron a los suyos lo de la bacteria e-coli? ¿Y sobre las masacres, destierros y genocidios cometidos con Alemania por los aliados? Y en Noruega ¿hubo alguna versión alternativa a la oficial después de que un 'loco' hiciera lo que hizo tras negarse Noruega a continuar con los bombardeos de Libia o criticar a Israel. Esto creo que me lo pasó en su día Tarúguez (Zangarri)

Google Traductor

En marzo de este año:

Google Traductor

¿Y en Gran Bretaña con el 7-j, un autoatentado ejecutado con un descaro que ni por asomo habría colado en España?


----------



## sisebuto (9 Mar 2012)

No comparto ese punto de vista paternalista sobre clases dirigentes. ¿Aristocracia emprendedora y eficiente? No dudo que la haya o hubiese, como existe la burguesía rentista, pero son excepciones a la regla. Es cierto que en España tenemos una burguesía aristocratizada que no habla precisamente bien de nuestra sociedad. No trato de idealizar a otras sociedades occidentales ni recrearme en la habitual complejitis ibérica. Hablo de matices que marcan muchísima diferencia, de detalles en actitudes del poder y sus gobernados que significan mucho. El 7J o el 11-S son atentados tan dudosos como el 11-M, claro. Pero dime si hubiera sido posible en UK o USA el espectáculo policial y judicial al que hemos asistido aquí durante estos 8 años, delante de nuestras narices y sin el más mínimo pudor. Porque lo nuestro en los foros es bastante más que marginal, y respecto a EM y LD han terminado sirviendo, consciente o inconscientemente, al juego de las mentiras. ¿Quién en nuestra sociedad ha dado la cara de verdad sobre la dudosa VO? Yo creo que sólo dos, FM y LdP, periodistas. ¿Algún médico forense, experto en explosivos, terrorismo o simple personalidad destacada en otro campo? Nadie. En USA existe una agrupación ciudadana con más de 1600 *arquitectos e ingenieros* que proclaman públicamente, sin miedo, que no se creen el atentado de las Torres Gemelas, que las derruyeron con explosivos. Entre ellos expertos en demoliciones, químicos y científicos de prestigio. Súmale más de 14.000 firmantes de sus manifiestos. Calcula la proporción. Sí hay una pequeña gran diferencia, tanto en la forma en que el poder se comporta como en la reacción las sociedades.


----------



## Tarúguez (9 Mar 2012)

Chatarras de colza Anglés.

·Jodiernos de España.


_"Lo lleváis crudo. A mí todavía me ocultan cosas del 23-F"_

"Lo llevis crudo. A m todava me ocultan cosas del 23-F" - Libertad Digital


----------



## MELVILLE (9 Mar 2012)

Tarúguez dijo:


> Chatarras de colza Anglés.
> 
> ·Jodiernos de España.
> 
> ...



Hola, Tarúguez.

Del enlace que adjuntas entresaco esta cita: "Las víctimas del 11-M aprovecharon la reunión para exponer a don Juan Carlos sus puntos de vista y sus quejas. Los representantes de alguna de las asociaciones expresaron su decepción por la labor de la fiscal del caso, Olga *******; del juez instructor, Juan Del Olmo y, sobre todo, del presidente del tribunal encargado de juzgar los hechos, Javier Gómez Bermúdez.

De este último, comentaron la sorpresa que les supuso su repentina transformación en mitad del juicio: *si durante la primera parte del mismo pareció que el juez Gómez Bermúdez estaba verdaderamente interesado en averiguar la verdad de lo sucedido e incluso acorraló con sus preguntas a alguno de los mandos policiales, de repente aquello cambió en la semana anterior a las vacaciones de Semana Santa. A partir de entonces, y sin que nadie entendiera qué había sucedido, todo se volvió un intento por consolidar a toda costa la versión oficial*. El Rey les contestó que alguna explicación tenía que haber para ese cambio de conducta."

El Rey sí que lo lleva crudo para que nos traguemos que a él le ocultan cosas del 23-F. Venga, pero si él lo sabía y lo sabe todo. No me invento ninguna hipótesis nueva si digo que hay quien sostiene que él estaba detrás de todo. Así que estuvo sembrado el Juanca, como casi siempre. Como ZP con Irene Villa diciéndole eso de 'también mataron a mi abuelo'. Esta gentuza de políticos se ha pensado que somos imbéciles o qué.

Y respecto al de 'caminito de Jerez', habría que ver quiénes le presionaron tanto como para que en una semana pasara de un aparente interés por aclarar la verdad del asunto a formar parte de la mafia cloaquera. No voy a señalar al PPOE pero tampoco creo que fuera Bush o Sarkozy quienes llamaran a 'Bermudo' y le dijeran: 'como se sepa algo de verdad sobre el caso, te damos pasaporte'. 

¿Es que no tenemos derecho a una Justica digna, íntegra y competente en España? Parece que no. Solo benefician a los poderosos.

Asco de todo, eh.

----------

ABRAZOS, TARÚGUEZ!!!


----------



## Tarúguez (10 Mar 2012)

MELVILLE dijo:


> Esta gentuza de políticos se ha pensado que somos imbéciles o qué.
> 
> ABRAZOS, TARÚGUEZ!!!




Así deben de pensar amigo MELVILLE, no hay más que ver el vídeo de la declaración institucional de la Corona pidiendo _"Unidad, firmeza y seguridad"_, y _"Contando con la acción policial, la labor de La Justicia, y la cooperación internacional."_ (3:00), y luego tenga la monárquica y campechana desvergüenza de decirles a las víctimas del 11 M _"lo lleváis crudo"_.

<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ndR0NxPcczE?version=3&feature=player_detailpage"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allow******Access" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ndR0NxPcczE?version=3&feature=player_detailpage" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allow******Access="always" width="640" height="360"></object>


Que el Jefe del Estado les diga éso, como poco, es una soberana falta de tacto, aunque muy directamente les está diciendo que no se molesten en indagar más y pedir Justicia, por que hasta a

ÉL


le ocultan cosas...

...¡¡que no os van a ocultar a vosotros que no sois Rey!!


MELVILLE, cuando veas el vídeo, ¿que sensación te provoca?

A mí me suena a vano, hueco, institucional, fingido, circunstancial, plano, monocorde...


Y me provoca :no:  :vomito:


Tanto como ésto:








Respecto a lo de tu amiga, creo que es de Santiago Rusiñol, una frase que describe muy bien su situación:

_Quienes buscan la verdad merecen el castigo de encontrarla.
_


En realidad, la frase habría que modificarla por ésta:

Quienes buscan la verdad, merecen el alivio del castigo de quién se la oculta.


Abrazacos MELVILLE.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 04:19 ---------- El original se escribió a las 02:56 ----------

El País:

*Renfe informó en 2007 al tribunal del destino de todos los trenes del 11-M*

[...]

_Fuentes de la Audiencia Nacional han señalado que en todo momento se ha sabido el destino de los trenes y que el supuesto descubrimiento de unos restos de los vagones no es tal, porque ya se sabía donde estaban y, en cualquier caso, no puede tener ninguna eficacia jurídica._















_
Las mismas fuentes han señalado que la decisión del fiscal general del Estado, Eduardo Torres-Dulce, de abrir unas diligencias informativas en la Fiscalía de Madrid y encargar a la Guardia Civil la custodia de la chatarra supuestamente encontrada es un *“brindis al sol” y “carnaza para los teóricos de la conspiración”.*

Por otro lado, fuentes de la Audiencia Nacional critican la “falta de finezza” del fiscal general del Estado al haber presumido que sus diligencias informativas se habrían incoado sobre la base de un delito de obstrucción a la justicia. *Estas fuentes consideran que Eduardo Torres-Dulce es un fino jurista que no ha podido pasar por alto que el delito de obstrucción a la justicia tiene un plazo de prescripción de cinco años y, en caso de que se hubiera producido, que no es el caso, el plazo se hubiera rebasado con creces.*_

Renfe informó en 2007 al tribunal del destino de todos los trenes del 11-M | Política | EL PAÍS


----------



## Fermintx (10 Mar 2012)

M. Priede dijo:


> Durante muchos años yo caí en el error de culpar de todos los males a los españoles.
> 
> Los españoles, como los franceses, ingleses, alemanes o norteamericanos, están moldeados por la información dominante en su país. Son la casta política y el periodismo los principales responsables de lo que pasa, aquí, en España, y fuera de España.



Estoy deacuerdo en eso. Los españoles no teniamos esa preocupación por Guantánamo por ejemplo, eso era lo que los diarios decian.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 11:49 ---------- El original se escribió a las 10:38 ----------

Por cierto, que no dejan de sucederse las noticias, primero precintan el lugar dode se halla el vagon, ahora resulta que ya han entrado alli. No si todavia lo roban y todo.


----------



## ZetaJoy (10 Mar 2012)

MELVILLE dijo:


> Y respecto al de 'caminito de Jerez', habría que ver quiénes le presionaron tanto como para que en una semana pasara de un aparente interés por aclarar la verdad del asunto a formar parte de la mafia cloaquera. No voy a señalar al PPOE pero tampoco creo que fuera Bush o Sarkozy quienes llamaran a 'Bermudo' y le dijeran: 'como se sepa algo de verdad sobre el caso, te damos pasaporte'.



Según dijo Casimiro García, la propia mujer de Bermúdez cuenta, en el libro que escribió, que su marido tuvo varias reuniones con la vicepresidenta Fernandez de la Vega durante los últimos meses de la vista oral.

Lo dice a partir del minuto 17:47 s del vídeo: 
La Farsa del 11-M Cap. 7 Skoda fabia y Conclusiones on Vimeo


----------



## MELVILLE (10 Mar 2012)

ZetaJoy dijo:


> Según dijo Casimiro García, la propia mujer de Bermúdez cuenta, en el libro que escribió, que su marido tuvo varias reuniones con la vicepresidenta Fernandez de la Vega durante los últimos meses de la vista oral.
> 
> Lo dice a partir del minuto 17:47 s del vídeo:
> La Farsa del 11-M Cap. 7 Skoda fabia y Conclusiones on Vimeo



*GRACIAS, ZETAJOY.*

Esa información se me había pasado. Vamos, que Bermudo 'caminito de Jerez' y su juicio estuvieron más teledirigidos que el lanzamiento de un cohete espacial.

Peste de justicia!

Sl2


----------



## sisebuto (11 Mar 2012)

<img width="600" height="300" src="http://diariorc.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/Foto1-600x300.jpg" title="11-m : El sistema judicial oculta las pruebas de una masacre" />

11-M: El sistema judicial oculta las pruebas de una masacre

Justicia a 191 muertos y 1.858 heridos

Cuando los peritos del 11-M realizaron pruebas sobre los explosivos que causaron la masacre, tuvieron que informar que las muestras eran insuficientes y por tanto, que las periciales practicadas, no eran concluyentes. Habían desaparecido los vagones donde estallaron las bombas, y con ellos pruebas imprescindibles para la investigación y para los fundamentos fácticos de la Sentencia.

La fiscalía clamaba en el juicio: “Es goma dos eco y vale ya”. Tenía que gritar su tesis para ocultar la impotencia de hacerlo sin pruebas concluyentes, esto es: con una pericial realizada con muestras procedentes de cada foco de explosión, donde se concluyera de modo irrebatible cual fue el tipo de explosivo, en cada uno de los focos, que había causado la mayor masacre causada por un atentado terrorista en la historia de Europa.

Una vez conocido con seguridad el tipo de explosivo, se hubiera posibilitado investigar de dónde procedía, quien lo vendió, quien lo adquirió, quien lo preparó, quien lo llevó a los trenes, ….. quien fue el autor intelectual de la masacre y por qué lo hizo. Al desaparecer las pruebas, todas estas preguntas han sido respondidas con conjeturas e indicios en una Sentencia vergonzosa, que cubría con imaginación de sus jueces o de los testigos, lo que no podía argumentar con pruebas concluyentes e irrefutables.

Los policías responsables de la investigación y el Presidente del Tribunal que dirigió el juicio, fueron condecorados varias veces con medallas pensionadas, por el entonces Ministro del Interior.

Libertad Digital, descubrió la semana pasada los restos de un vagón donde se conservaban un foco de explosión del tren de Santa Eulalia. El Fiscal General, ha ordenado abrir diligencias.

El lugar donde se encuentra pertenece a la empresa Tafesa, que al caer en concurso de acreedores fue sometida a un inventario. Gracias a este inventario, apareció, escondida, la prueba necesaria para investigar el atentado del 11-M, hoy ya, posiblemente echada a perder por la intemperie y el tiempo. Se ha convertido en prueba de que *la Administración de Justicia, jefes de la policía judicial incluidos, se han convertido en encubridores de los asesinos de la mayor masacre terrorista de España*.

Según informa Libertad Digital, periódico que sacó a la luz la existencia del tren, dirigentes de esta empresa que contrató a Tafesa, declararon a la Juez Coro Cillán, que *el día 5 julio de 2005, miembros de la Policía y de la Guardia Civil se personaron en Tafesa* para examinar el único vagón del 11-M no desguazado: “Pasó dos veces la Policía y la Guardia Civil mientras hacía la reparación de la unidad.”. *Esto indica que el Ministerio de Interior, tenía perfectamente localizado, el lugar donde ese vagón estaba* y sabía de la existencia de la chatarra que se había extraído de la zona del foco de explosión.

La prueba se ha deteriorado, la infamia delictiva que cometieron quienes la ocultaron habrá prescrito.

*Nuestros mandos policiales han ayudado a quienes atentaron contra obreros que se levantan a las seis para ir al trabajo y no serán juzgados por prescripción*. La vergüenza que sentiremos, nosotros y sentirán nuestros hijos por haberlo consentido, no prescribirá nunca. Es mas: estará inscrita en el frontispicio de la Historia de este siglo, para recuerdo de nuestros hijos, y de los hijos de nuestros hijos.

_Jose Luis Escobar Arroyo_


----------



## Tarúguez (11 Mar 2012)

ARTÍCULO 451

Será castigado con la pena de prisión de seis meses a tres años el que, con conocimiento de la comisión de un delito y sin haber intervenido en el mismo como autor o cómplice, interviniere con posterioridad a su ejecución, de alguno de los modos siguientes:

1. Auxiliando a los autores o cómplices para que se beneficien del provecho, producto o precio del delito, sin ánimo de lucro propio.

*2. Ocultando, alterando o inutilizando el cuerpo, los efectos o los instrumentos de un delito, para impedir su descubrimiento.*

3. Ayudando a los presuntos responsables de un delito a eludir la investigación de la autoridad o de sus agentes, o a sustraerse a su busca o captura, siempre que concurra alguna de las circunstancias siguientes:

a. Que el hecho encubierto sea constitutivo de traición, homicidio del Rey, de cualquiera de sus ascendientes o descendientes, de la Reina consorte o del consorte de la Reina, del Regente o de algún miembro de la Regencia, o del Príncipe heredero de la Corona, genocidio, rebelión, terrorismo u homicidio.

b. Que el favorecedor haya obrado con abuso de funciones públicas. En este caso se impondrá, además de la pena de privación de libertad, la de inhabilitación especial para empleo o cargo público por tiempo de dos a cuatro años si el delito encubierto fuere menos grave, y la de inhabilitación absoluta por tiempo de seis a doce años si aquél fuera grave.

ARTÍCULO 131

1. Los delitos prescriben:

A los veinte años, cuando la pena máxima señalada al delito sea prisión de quince o más años.

A los quince, cuando la pena máxima señalada por la Ley sea inhabilitación por más de diez años, o prisión por más de diez y menos de quince años.

A los diez, cuando la pena máxima señalada por la Ley sea inhabilitación por más de seis años y menos de diez, o prisión por más de cinco y menos de diez años.

*A los cinco, los restantes delitos graves.*

A los tres, los delitos menos graves.

Los delitos de calumnia e injuria prescriben al año.

2. Las faltas prescriben a los seis meses.

3. Cuando la pena señalada por la Ley fuere compuesta, se estará, para la aplicación de las reglas comprendidas en este artículo, a la que exija mayor tiempo para la prescripción.

4. El delito de genocidio no prescribirá en ningún caso.

elmundo.es - Artculos de Encubrimiento y Prescripcin de delitos

-------

Aún así, puede que la verdad """"periodística"""" ayude a taparle las vergüenzas tanto a los mandos policiales, o a Rodríguez Simmons > Miguel Corsini > Alvarez Cascos > J. Mª Aznar, y dejar claro que fué eta y el psoe y rubalcaba, como muchos de los sms que emitían hoy en Intereconomía.

Dos que yo he mandado en otros términos, no los han puesto.

Como uno de los participantes ha dicho, hay gente que por encima de la cruda verdad preferirían un _¡¡ha sido Titadyne y vale ya!!_

Una de las participantes, la letrada cloaquera María Ponte de la Asociación 11-M Afectados por el Terrorismo de Pilar Manjón, defendiendo _ad nauseam_ la impecable instrucción de Del Olmo, la incuestionabilidad del "restario" y la rigurosidad de la sentencia.

Y la tesis del presentador que empezaba en Perejil y éso.

Asco es poco.

Mas se perdio en Cuba - Programa Completo en Intereconomía TV 10-03-2012 | Intereconomía | 732614

Y luego se llaman a sí mismos medios independientes.


Y lo peor es que muchos se lo creen.


----------



## sisebuto (11 Mar 2012)

*Pilar Manjón arremete contra EL MUNDO y el fiscal general en el aniversario del 11-M* | España | elmundo.es

Esta señora, con todo mi respeto por su condición de familiar de un asesinado en el 11-M, su propio hijo, parece preferir tener en la cárcel a cualquier culpable, aunque sea con pruebas más que dudosas, que considerar el daño adicional que sería responsabilizar injustamente a quien no lo merece y también a otras familias; todo con tal de aliviar su dolor. Creo que además de haber sufrido la desgracia de su hijo, está siendo víctima también de la manipulación política del 11-M.


----------



## MELVILLE (11 Mar 2012)

sisebuto dijo:


> *Pilar Manjón arremete contra EL MUNDO y el fiscal general en el aniversario del 11-M* | España | elmundo.es
> 
> Esta señora, con todo mi respeto por su condición de familiar de un asesinado en el 11-M, su propio hijo, parece preferir tener en la cárcel a cualquier culpable, aunque sea con pruebas más que dudosas, que considerar el daño adicional que sería responsabilizar injustamente a quien no lo merece y también a otras familias; todo con tal de aliviar su dolor. Creo que además de haber sufrido la desgracia de su hijo, está siendo víctima también de la manipulación política del 11-M.



De acuerdo en lo que dices. Parece que a Pilar Manjón le ciega su ideología política, lo que es bien triste, habida cuenta de que perdió a su hijo y eso sería motivo suficiente para que dejase de hacer seguidismo político y se volcara en pedir que se sepa toda la verdad. La han manipulado y la han usado contra otras víctimas. Vergonzoso, como casi todo lo que rodea a este caso.

Sl2


----------



## sisebuto (11 Mar 2012)

Claro, MELVILLE. La verdad del 11-M está muy lejos del PP y el PSOE. Hasta que uno no se percata de eso es fácil que le pase como a esta señora. Al principio casi todos caímos en esa trampa, la de la manipulación política de la matanza como cortina de humo para esconder la connivencia necesaria tanto del gobierno de Aznar como el de ZP con el fraude policial y judicial que nos ha traído hasta aquí. Lo siento de verdad por ella, porque no dudo de su sinceridad, tanto como de la poca vergüenza de quienes en uno u otro sentido, hacia la izquierda o la derecha, manipulan el dolor de estas personas.


----------



## CONSPIRADO (11 Mar 2012)

¿Y si no hubiera perdido a su hijo (sobrino de Javier de Paz)?

Sl2


----------



## Nut (11 Mar 2012)

No hace falta elucubraciones raras para entender que una persona fanática se deja llevar por el maniqueísmo mas puro.Dejando de lado la racionalidad-humanidad.

Además muchas veces damos por supuestas cosas que muchas vces se demuestran que no son lo que parecen quisiéramos.Habitualmente son.

El hombre es un animal complejo y contradictorio a menudo.


----------



## MELVILLE (11 Mar 2012)

sisebuto dijo:


> Claro, MELVILLE. La verdad del 11-M está muy lejos del PP y el PSOE. Hasta que uno no se percata de eso es fácil que le pase como a esta señora. Al principio casi todos caímos en esa trampa, la de la manipulación política de la matanza como cortina de humo para esconder la connivencia necesaria tanto del gobierno de Aznar como el de ZP con el fraude policial y judicial que nos ha traído hasta aquí. Lo siento de verdad por ella, porque no dudo de su sinceridad, tanto como de la poca vergüenza de quienes en uno u otro sentido, hacia la izquierda o la derecha, manipulan el dolor de estas personas.



Lo has expresado muy bien, Sisebuto.

La pena es que ella sigue cegada totalmente por su ideología. Como tantos en España. Los sectarios del PP, siguen empeñados en que su partido nada tuvo que ver, no ya con los atentados, sino con la manipulación y ocultamiento de la verdad, cosa que ya sabemos no fue así. Los sectarios del Psoe, de igual modo, creen que su partidono colaboró en la mentira y que, aunque fuera beneficiado en las elecciones, su actitud fue escrupulosa con la Justicia, cosa que sabemos es falsa.

Todos esos sectarios, mientras no se libren de la venda ideológica que les cubre los ojos, seguirán pensando que su partido es tan inocente como un bebé.

Y de los sindicalistas, ya, ¿qué decir? Qué poca vergüenza han tenido, haciendo coincidir su manifestación innecesaria en un día como hoy, que solo pertenece al recuerdo de las víctimas. Gentuza! Así les quitasen hasta el último céntimo de subvenciones!

Sl2


----------



## Samo (11 Mar 2012)

Franco ha muerto


----------



## sisebuto (12 Mar 2012)

MEVILLE, no hay que entrar al trapo de los que diga la Sra. Majón, porque de eso se trata, para eso la pasean, para seguir alimentando el enfrentamiento que tiene dividida y cegada esta sociedad para beneficio de la gentuza que nos gobierna. Gracias a esa crispación izquierdas-derechas, esta casta dirigente de sinvergüenzas siguen robando y permitiendo robar a la oligarquía sin control, mientras nosotros nos despellejamos y no vemos lo importante. Ésa fue la táctica del 11-M, maquillar la ocultacion de una matanza por parte del Estado distrayéndonos con disputitas PePé-Soe completamente irreales, ya que ambos están de acuerdo a nuestra espaldas en todo lo que se ha hecho desde la misma mañana del 11 de marzo hasta la presente, porque si no ¿cómo es posible poner a toda la cúpula policial y judicial de acuerdo en ocultar y manipular, como ha ocurrido?

Es posible que nunca sepamos quién hizo esa carnicería, pero al menos servirá para que cada vez más gente se dé cuenta de la farsa en que vivimos y que esto hay que cambiarlo como sea, sí o sí.



Samo dijo:


> Franco ha muerto



Gracias por el aporte, pero ya nos enteramos cuando el ex magistrado Garzón pidió su partida de nacimiento. Sí, por lo visto la palmó.


----------



## Fermintx (12 Mar 2012)

Entonces se podria decir hoy que no solo esta, sino casi todas las victimas del 11M han sido "usadas", por unos y por otros.


----------



## MELVILLE (12 Mar 2012)

Fermintx dijo:


> Entonces se podria decir hoy que no solo esta, sino casi todas las victimas del 11M han sido "usadas", por unos y por otros.



Posiblemente, Fermintx, posiblemente. Que han manipulado a muchas y que las han usado como arma arrojadiza parece evidente. No dudo de que muchas de ellas quieran realmente saber la verdad pero a otras muchas parece cegarlas el partidismo político, muy marcado en España, en este como en todos los temas.

Sl2 ienso:


----------



## sisebuto (12 Mar 2012)

Creo que no posiblemente: con certeza. Muchos han participado y lo siguen haciendo de buena fe en esta manipulación psicópata del poder, que ahora se plasma cargando tintas contra Manjón. Las portadas de El Mundo o Libertad Digital participan con su tarea de convertir a esa señora en el enemigo público nº 1 de las víctimas y la aclaración del 11-M, vendiendo simultáneamente que el PePé hace algo por esa verdad con sus rituales de manoseo (les llaman homenajes) a las víctimas "buenas", que son "las suyas", las que les votan porque adoran a Aznar y Oreja, que por lo visto no les engañan.

Mientras tanto, los que ordenaron a Manzano que tomara el control absoluto de la escena del crimen y ocultara pruebas y análisis (gobierno PP 2004), los que detuvieron a Zougam y los hindúes de Alqaeda (gobierno PP 2004), los que colocaron una mochila falsa en Vallecas (gobierno PP 2004), los que rellenaron la Kangoo con las pruebas clave de la VO (gobierno PP 2004), los que escondieron los trenes (PP-PSOE), los que organizaron el macabro teatro de Leganés (PP-PSOE) o los que pusieron medallas pensionadas a la policía del PP (Manzano...) y jueces del PP (Bermúdez...), todos esos se van de rositas ante la ceguera general mientras se ofrecen "generosamente" para solucionar el "problema", cuando el problema son ellos.


----------



## M. Priede (12 Mar 2012)

MELVILLE dijo:


> Posiblemente, Fermintx, posiblemente. Que han manipulado a muchas y que las han usado como arma arrojadiza parece evidente. No dudo de que muchas de ellas quieran realmente saber la verdad pero a otras muchas parece cegarlas el partidismo político, muy marcado en España, en este como en todos los temas.
> 
> Sl2 ienso:



Aquí como en todas partes: ¿acaso los votantes de Obama, muchos de ellos enemigos a muerte de Bush, quieren saber la verdad del 11-s? ¿Y qué me decís de esa asociación de cretinos llamada Tea Party, que les importa un comino enterarse de cómo se financia Estados Unidos? Porque están convencidos de que su país se financia gracias a sus impuestos y no a los impuestos que paga todo el mundo vía inflación del dólar.


----------



## MELVILLE (12 Mar 2012)

M. Priede dijo:


> Aquí como en todas partes: ¿acaso los votantes de Obama, muchos de ellos enemigos a muerte de Bush, quieren saber la verdad del 11-s? ¿Y qué me decís de esa asociación de cretinos llamada Tea Party, que les importa un comino enterarse de cómo se financia Estados Unidos? Porque están convencidos de que su país se financia gracias a sus impuestos y no a los impuestos que paga todo el mundo vía inflación del dólar.



El pueblo es de lo más maleable e influenciable que existe. La masa no atiende a razones. Actúa a impulsos. Bien se vio el 13-M y 14-M. A muchos les sigue dando igual saber la verdad sobre el 11-S, el 11-M y el 7-J. Lo que hace falta es que los que siguen en la más fría indiferencia vayan abriendo los ojos y se den cuenta de cómo nos han manipulado. 

Para eso está bien que escribamos sobre este tema en todos los foros que podamos. Si con nuestras voces críticas logramos convencer a unos pocos de que nos han manipulado descaradamente, ya se habrá logrado algo positivo, ¿no creéis?

Sl2

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 22:10 ---------- El original se escribió a las 21:35 ----------

Jodó con Torres Dulce. Y parecía sensato. Pues si nos hacíamos ilusiones, na de na. 

Pues no dice el tío que <a href="http://www.libertaddigital.com/nacional/2012-03-12/torres-dulce-no-se-trata-de-reabrir-el-11-m-sino-de-una-preinvestigacion-1276452740/">Ni la Fiscalía General ni nadie va a reabrir el 11-M</a>. 

Este ya no es ni 'maricomplejines'. Este es 'miramelindo' y 'pisahuevos'. Oyéndole responderle a Pilar Manjón daban ganas de regalarle un paquete de <i>Mimosín</i>. Lo de 'Dulce' se lo toma al pie de la letra, el tío. Más que dulce es meloso...

Anda y que te ondulen...


----------



## Tarúguez (12 Mar 2012)

MELVILLE dijo:


> Jodó con Torres Dulce. Y parecía sensato. Pues si nos hacíamos ilusiones, na de na.
> 
> Pues no dice el tío que <a href="http://www.libertaddigital.com/nacional/2012-03-12/torres-dulce-no-se-trata-de-reabrir-el-11-m-sino-de-una-preinvestigacion-1276452740/">Ni la Fiscalía General ni nadie va a reabrir el 11-M</a>.
> 
> ...





Amigo MELVILLE, es una evidencia a voces:


_Inma Castilla de Cortázar_:

*"Te estoy preguntando sobre la autoría intelectual de los atentados..."*

_Javier Gómez Bermúdez._ Presidente del tribunal del juicio del 11M:

*"Hay cosas que son tan complejas, tan graves, que es mejor que no se sepan todavía... que se sepan más adelante"*

_Inma Castilla de Cortázar_:

*
"No sabía que los jueces teníais competencias para saber cuándo es el momento oportuno para hacer justicia"*


<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Kxxo2dG2l4k?version=3&feature=player_detailpage"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allow******Access" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Kxxo2dG2l4k?version=3&feature=player_detailpage" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allow******Access="always" width="640" height="360"></object>


Durante la presentación del libro 'La ruta del odio' de Fernando Vaquero, un libro sobre el terrorismo, la presidenta del Foro de Ermua, Inmaculada Castilla de Cortázar, relató una anécdota sobre el juez Gómez Bermúdez. En una ocasión, tras la sentencia del juicio del 11-M, le preguntó al juez por el autor intelectual de los atentados. *El juez le contestó que no era el momento adecuado para contar todo. Que "...hay cosas tan complejas, tan graves, que es mejor que no se sepan todavía, que se sepan más adelante".*


Abrazacos.


----------



## MELVILLE (12 Mar 2012)

Tarúguez dijo:


> Amigo MELVILLE, es una evidencia a voces:
> 
> 
> _Inma Castilla de Cortázar_:
> ...



Tremendo, Tarúguez, tremendo. 

Y lo peor es que Bermudo lo dijo así, con todo el descaro del mundo, y se quedó tan pancho. Vamos que ni disimulan un poquito. Podrían ser más discretos, consio, que hay mucha gente que sufre por este tema. Creo que casi todos lo sufrimos, de un modo u otro, de una forma u otra. Este tipo fue una pieza más de la colosal manipulación. Una pieza necesaria, sin duda, pero pieza, y qué pieza, el elemento. 

Asco de todo... 

Abrazos, amigo Tarúguez


----------



## ZetaJoy (12 Mar 2012)

Otra perla de Bermúdez:

[YOUTUBE]cpl7rMZfBCc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MELVILLE (12 Mar 2012)

ZetaJoy dijo:


> Otra perla de Bermúdez:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]cpl7rMZfBCc[/YOUTUBE]



Gracias, *Zetajoy*. No había visto este vídeo.

Bermudo anda como John Benjamin Toshack en sus buenos tiempos, cuando le hacían preguntas incómodas y él respondía: *No comment*.

Tipejo penoso hasta la náusea.


----------



## Tarúguez (12 Mar 2012)

CONSPIRADO dijo:


> ¿Y si no hubiera perdido a su hijo (sobrino de Javier de Paz)?
> 
> Sl2




Podrías explicarme éso *CONSPIRADO*

¿Javier de Paz, el íntimo de Zp?

¿Que relación tiene con la sra. Manjón?

Me tienes en ascuas...:fiufiu: ienso: :

Si no en público, por MP o mail.

Gracias 

----

Así es *MELVILLE*, por éso me da tanto disgusto que se intente manipular a las víctimas dándoles falsas esperanzas.

Hoy ya Sweet-Towers está pegando un pequeño aviso.

Créeme y lo sabes, que ójala no fuese así.

Ya lo puse el otro día:

Chatarras de colza Anglés y tal...

:


--------

*Zetajoy*, se complementa como en una pieza de puzzle con el de Inma C. en la presentación del libro.

Y aún 27 años me parece que son pocos.

Se nos caerían los palos del sombrajo democrático PPOE que nos han obligado a votar constitucionalmente.

Saludos.


----------



## M. Priede (13 Mar 2012)

MELVILLE dijo:


> Gracias, *Zetajoy*. No había visto este vídeo.
> 
> Bermudo anda como John Benjamin Toshack en sus buenos tiempos, cuando le hacían preguntas incómodas y él respondía: *No comment*.
> 
> Tipejo penoso hasta la náusea.



Y presumido como un ratón encima de un queso. Hay que ver, el tío


----------



## sisebuto (13 Mar 2012)

M. Priede dijo:


> Y presumido como un ratón encima de un queso. Hay que ver, el tío



El Güevo los elige con ese perfil... son capaces de lo que sea por un minuto de gloria. ¿En manos de quién estamos?

Las múltiples caras del psicópata | Alfonso Diez
De políticos y psicópatas |Maria Elvira Samper
Los políticos psicópatas | Albert Medrán
Las máscaras de los psicópatas | María del Carmen Doyharzábal
Del psicópata como político | Juan F. Marguch 
Psicopatía política | Claudia Rodríguez
JMN DESDE SU TRINCHERA: POLÍTICOS, PSICOPATÍA Y PODER


----------



## Samo (13 Mar 2012)

Los Reyes Magos son los padres.


----------



## Fermintx (13 Mar 2012)

No noy a decir por respeto a las victimas, . Pero sinceramente, pense que tardaria mas el ministro en mardar a la mierda su supuesto interes en que se siga investigando el 11M. Tan conducidos estan como para hacer lo mismo que el anterior gobierno, hoy manzanas y mañana peras?.


----------



## Samo (13 Mar 2012)

Manual para cargarse el propio prestigio | Política | EL PAÍS

De derrota en derrota hasta la victoria final


----------



## CONSPIRADO (13 Mar 2012)

Tarúguez dijo:


> Podrías explicarme éso *CONSPIRADO*
> 
> ¿Javier de Paz, el íntimo de Zp?
> 
> ...




Parece ser que la Manjón está casada con su hermano.

Sl2


----------



## swing (13 Mar 2012)

No te creas la otra mentira, Salmo.
El hombre que mató a Liberty Valance no se ha tirado al río a ver si había agua.
Sabía lo que había y ha hecho lo que tenía que hacer. Para eso le han puesto.


----------



## CONSPIRADO (13 Mar 2012)

swing dijo:


> no te creas la otra mentira, salmo.
> El hombre que mató a liberty valance no se ha tirado al río a ver si había agua.
> Sabía lo que había y ha hecho lo que tenía que hacer. Para eso le han puesto.




juasssssssssssssss


----------



## sisebuto (13 Mar 2012)

Samo dijo:


> Los Reyes Magos son los padres.



Y Papá Noel es "El Corte Inglés".

<hr>
*11-M: basta de paranoia* | Opinión | EL PAÍS

*El País no respeta a sus propios lectore*s - Los enigmas del 11M - Luis del Pino

<hr>



Fernando Múgica en marzo de 2011 dijo:


> _Hay un aspecto que no se ha tocado todavía y que yo no quiero desvelar del todo más que un poquitín. Hay alguien muy importante que estaba en IFEMA, que es de un partido político que puede ganar las próximas elecciones... que dijo que estaban buscando una mochila por IFEMA, y que esa mochila cuando llegó, apareció en Vallecas y dijeron: ya estamos tranquilos porque ya ha aparecido, estaba en Vallecas.
> 
> Yo no voy a ser quien desvele ese dato, supongo que lo tendrá que desvelar la persona que a mí me lo ha contado y que es un cargo muy importante del PP. ¿No dicen que ahora quieren en el PP escarbar para saber la verdad?, pues que empiece ésta persona por decir lo que me contó a mí..._
> 
> ...




Gracias a los _Peones Negros BCN_ que han recargado en Youtube los vídeos hace unos días.


----------



## M. Priede (13 Mar 2012)

Sisebuto

Muchas gracias por los vídeos. El segundo lo puse en la entrada del hilo, pero lo habían quitado por una supuesta reclamación, algo muy frecuente con lo vídeos comprometidos.

Gracias


----------



## sisebuto (14 Mar 2012)

Yo mismo comprobé esta tarde que los habían fulminado por reclamaciones de la _UEFA_, _Fundacion Leizaola_ y _Talking Twins_ (¿?), entre otros... pero buscando averigüé que a finales de febrero los habían subido de nuevo los _Peones Negros BCN_. Gracias a ellos. En esos programas se dijeron cosas muy interesantes, merece la pena volver a verlos.


<object width="640" height="360"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9gt-zAXQGRY?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9gt-zAXQGRY?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="640" height="360" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>

Periodista Digital. *Entrevista a Luis del Pino*. 6 de marzo 2012 - YouTube


----------



## M. Priede (14 Mar 2012)

sisebuto dijo:


> Yo mismo comprobé esta tarde que los habían fulminado por reclamaciones de la _UEFA_, _Fundacion Leizaola_ y _Talking Twins_ (¿?), entre otros... pero buscando averigüé que a finales de febrero los habían subido de nuevo los _Peones Negros BCN_. Gracias a ellos. En esos programas se dijeron cosas muy interesantes, merece la pena volver a verlos.
> 
> 
> <object width="640" height="360"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9gt-zAXQGRY?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9gt-zAXQGRY?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="640" height="360" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>
> ...



¿Y qué alegaban la Fundación Leizaola y la UEFA? Aparentemente no tienen nada que ver. ¿Sabes algo?


----------



## Tarúguez (14 Mar 2012)

*CONSPIRADO*

Gracias, quizá no entendí lo de _si no fuera su hijo_.

*Sisebuto*

Gracias por subir los vídeos, justo en el 58:44 del programa del 21/12/2010 es donde PJ dice ésto, que antes estaba cortado en otros enlaces:

_Pues enlazando tu pregunta con la del último espectador, quien va a tener que contestarla y yo creo que muy pronto va a ser el partido popular que va a volver a gobernar en España, y en el mismo momento en que vuelva a haber un presidente y un gobierno del partido popular les recordaremos que los hechos sucedieron bajo su mandato y por lo tanto tienen una doble responsabilidad de intentar esclarecerlo._


A lo que Múgica apostilla:

_La mayor parte del encubrimiento policial_


En éste enlace, estaba borrado:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5Ep6m2HKFE

_Este vídeo ya no está disponible porque la cuenta de YouTube asociada a él se ha cancelado. El motivo de la cancelación es que ha habido a varias notificaciones de infracción de derechos de copyright procedentes de terceros, entre los que se incluyen los siguientes: 

Antena 3
UEFA

Disculpa las molestias_


Saludos.


----------



## sisebuto (14 Mar 2012)

Priede, debe ser un mensaje general para cualquier vídeo suprimido. 

Tarúguez, efectivamente suprimieron los antiguos, pero volvieron a subirse a finales de enero 2012. Ya veremos cuánto tardan la Fundación Leizaola y compañía en liquidarlos... Aunque en realidad esa orden debería partir de Pedro J. o su primo. No deben estar muy contentos con el producto.

Entre Torres Dulce y Mojamé 6º se va rematando la faena:

*Marruecos condena a 8 años a un islamista vinculado que ayudó a huir a un autor del 11-M* | España | elmundo.es

<hr>
Pedro J. ha jugado a dos bandas con el 11-M, como en tantos otros asuntos: por un lado pastoreando conspiranoicos para la autoridad y por otro enseñándole algún diente. El pastor ha sido *Abadillo con sus pruebas de mentira pero autores de verdad*, todo culpa de unos mandos policiales a los que aquella mañana les entró un virus hípico-ludópata y se la liaron al Aznar. Los colmillitos eran los de Fernando Múgica. Muchas veces me he preguntado para qué llevaba a FM a esas tertulias, sabiendo las afirmaciones tan tremendas que haría, sin pelos en la lengua, *señalando directamente al PP como principal responsable de la Trola Oficial*. Pero se trataba de uno más de sus juegos de poder, seguramente ya rentabilizado. Ahora toca a la _Fundación Leizaola_ y la _UEFA_ borrar las fotos del fiestorro.


----------



## Atlantic (15 Mar 2012)

> Pues enlazando tu pregunta con la del último espectador, quien va a tener que contestarla y yo creo que muy pronto va a ser el partido popular que va a volver a gobernar en España, y en el mismo momento en que vuelva a haber un presidente y un gobierno del partido popular les recordaremos que los hechos sucedieron bajo su mandato y por lo tanto tienen una doble responsabilidad de intentar esclarecerlo.
> 
> A lo que Múgica apostilla:
> 
> La mayor parte del encubrimiento policial



¿porque el PP no cambio los mandos policiales?

Aznar:

"si levantamos las alfrombras el sistema se viene abajo"
"los ricos madrileños no nos apoyan"

_El negocio de la libertad - Jesus Cacho
una monarquia protegida por la censura - Anasagasti_
...

la regente: "su seriedad no le ayudaba mucho"

el regente no quiso posponer las elecciones como querian los populares y Almodobar salta: "el PP queria dar un golpe de estado"

De aquellos barros (Carrero, 23F), estos lodos


----------



## sisebuto (15 Mar 2012)

Atlantic dijo:


> ¿porque el PP no cambio los mandos policiales?



Ya lo hizo con Sánchez Manzano, que fue nombrado por el Gobierno del PP en 2002. El SUP (Sindicato Unificado de Policía) pidió su cese por incompetente hasta en cinco ocasiones antes del 11-M. 



Atlantic dijo:


> Aznar: "si levantamos las alfrombras el sistema se viene abajo"



¿Cuándo ha dicho Aznar eso?


----------



## acedece1 (15 Mar 2012)

¿Alguien ha visto hoy en tve1 o tve2 al mediodía un documental sobre la ejecución de un nazi que huyó a Argentina y el mossad lo capturó, y lo llevó, juzgó y ejecutó en Israel?

El reportage menciona de pasada algo sobre e cazador de nazis (con amigo nazis) whistenthal.


¿Es un reportage casual o va dirigido a alguien? Pregunto esto a los entendidos en tramas cloaqueras. Puntualizo que se ejecutó a un nazi que huyó a Argentina.


saludos


----------



## Atlantic (15 Mar 2012)

sisebuto dijo:


> Ya lo hizo con Sánchez Manzano, que fue nombrado por el Gobierno del PP en 2002. El SUP (Sindicato Unificado de Policía) pidió su cese por incompetente hasta en cinco ocasiones antes del 11-M.



habria que ver quien impuso su nombramiento como el de Dezcallar y tantos otros



sisebuto dijo:


> ¿Cuándo ha dicho Aznar eso?



sorry, no fue Aznar, fue Mayor Oreja en una entrevista que le hicieron y dio a entender que si hubieran levantado las alfrombras la "democracia" se habria venido abajo.


----------



## sisebuto (15 Mar 2012)

Atlantic dijo:


> habria que ver quien impuso su nombramiento como el de Dezcallar y tantos otros



Ya, el PePé tonto pero bueno manipulado permanentemente por las cloacas rubalcabianas, la derecha mártir de la maldad progre. Tremendo culebrón.



Atlantic dijo:


> sorry, no fue Aznar, fue Mayor Oreja en una entrevista que le hicieron y dio a entender que si hubieran levantado las alfrombras la "democracia" se habria venido abajo.



Sobre todo cuando levanten las alfombras que vende Oreja.


----------



## ralph (15 Mar 2012)

acedece1 dijo:


> ¿Alguien ha visto hoy en tve1 o tve2 al mediodía un documental sobre la ejecución de un nazi que huyó a Argentina y el mossad lo capturó, y lo llevó, juzgó y ejecutó en Israel?
> 
> El reportage menciona de pasada algo sobre e cazador de nazis (con amigo nazis) whistenthal.
> 
> ...




Lo de que se le ejecutó mejor diga "presuntamente", porque como de costumbre luego lo incineraron y sus cenizas al mar. Es como lo de Bin Laden o como lo de las fosas de Treblinka, que dicen que no quieren excavar porque ellos para eso son muy mirados jajaja!


----------



## acedece1 (15 Mar 2012)

swing ha enlazado una noticia de la vanguardia sobre la venta de documentos que implican a nazis que huyeron a España creo. Quizás por ahí vayan los tiros.


----------



## tucco (15 Mar 2012)

acedece1 dijo:


> swing ha enlazado una noticia de la vanguardia sobre la venta de documentos que implican a nazis que huyeron a España creo. Quizás por ahí vayan los tiros.



A otro nivel, por la modestia del investigador, pero en la línea de lo que apuntas, el otro día leí una entrevista curiosa. Alberto Cerezuela es el "Iker Jiménez almeriense", especializado en poltergeist, luces misteriosas y crímenes horrendos. Pues bien, decía que el caso que más miedo le dio (y, de hecho, lo abandonó intimidado) fue el de unos nazis que se habían refugiado en Mojácar. Recibió sutiles pero terribles amenazas, y se volvió a las psicofonías y otras cosas más inofensivas.


----------



## acedece1 (15 Mar 2012)

Hola tucco, no sé si sería este Alberto Cerezuela, pero ya había oido que hay muchos nazis o ex-nais en la costa mediterránea española y que es un tema tabú. Tabú por que te tabuean a boca y uno acaba en un pijama de madera.

saludos


----------



## M. Priede (15 Mar 2012)

Sisebuto / Tarúguez

Lo mejor que podemos hacer es descargarlos y luego que cada cual los vaya colgando en su cuenta de youtube

Os podéis enviar archivos de varios gigas a través de esta dirección 

http://www.wetransfer.com


----------



## sisebuto (16 Mar 2012)

M. Priede dijo:


> Sisebuto / Tarúguez
> 
> Lo mejor que podemos hacer es descargarlos y luego que cada cual los vaya colgando en su cuenta de youtube
> 
> ...



Gracias Priede. Si tienes Firefox e instalas el complemento *DownloaderHelper* te los puedes bajar fácilmente a disco.


----------



## Tarúguez (16 Mar 2012)

M. Priede dijo:


> Sisebuto / Tarúguez
> 
> Lo mejor que podemos hacer es descargarlos y luego que cada cual los vaya colgando en su cuenta de youtube
> 
> ...




*M. Priede*

He intentado hacerlo, de hecho ya me los he bajado a mi PC con el 

aTube Catcher - Descargar

que te baja cualquier vídeo de youtube al PC, al formato que quieras e incluso sólo el audio, de hecho tengo un montón de MP3 de música de los 80 de ésa manera, ése programa es genial, te baja todo lo que haya de youtube y es sencillísimo...

...peeeeeero, el problema es que son muy largos, y los cabritos del youtube me piden el nº de móvil para mandarme una clave e incrementar la duración de los vídeos de más de 15 min. y por otra parte, hacen agudas observaciones con el _copyright_ y que no se suban programas de TV o películas.

No obstante gracias.

Te aconsejo si es que aún no lo tienes que te instales el *aTubeCatcher*, y ya te/os digo, lo baja todo del youtube, sólo audio, sólo vídeo, o todo completo, y en multitud de formatos o calidades HD mp3 ETC. según lo que quieras bajarte. 

Es una caña, muy útil por si los borran, pero sólo para úso personal, por que como digo, lo de subirlos ya es más complicado, nº de tlf y *¡¡ojito!!* con los _copyrights_ de los cojones.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (16 Mar 2012)

acedece1 dijo:


> Hola tucco, no sé si sería este Alberto Cerezuela, pero ya había oido que hay muchos nazis o ex-nais en la costa mediterránea española y que es un tema tabú. Tabú por que te tabuean a boca y uno acaba en un pijama de madera.
> 
> saludos



Sip. Y si los conspiranoicos supieran contar mas alla de diez (los dedos de las manos), quizas se darian cuenta de que el mas joven de esos nazis que se dedican a eliminar a intrepidos investigadoreh tendria 90 años.


----------



## Tarúguez (16 Mar 2012)

SanStalin dijo:


> Sip. Y si los conspiranoicos supieran contar mas alla de diez (los dedos de las manos), quizas se darian cuenta de que el mas joven de esos nazis que se dedican a eliminar a intrepidos investigadoreh tendria 90 años.




Quizá olvide usted, que con el patrimonio pecuniario de ésos señores de 90 años, haya mucha peña dispuesta a _tabuearte_ la boca, o a ponerte un pijama de pino.

Y que ellos, necesariamente por su provecta edad, no puedan hacerlo, pero...

¿Quizá sus hijos?

¿Quizá cachorros de la cruz gamada y tal?


En cuanto a conspiranoicos, es verdad que muchos no saben contar ni hasta 10, sólo hasta *1*


----------



## sisebuto (16 Mar 2012)

Este hilo va sobre el 11-M, no de la caza de nazis _on the beach_. Se agradecería no desvirtuarlo con temas _off topic_. Amigo Tarúguez, no entres al trapo. Conspiranoico, hereje, apestado... palabros que ya usaron a principios del XVII contra un florentino noctámbulo al que se le ocurrían "cosas raras" tras media vida mirando las nubes. El personal ha cambiado poco en los últimos 20 siglos, por mucha modernidá cronológica evolutiva que se nos suponga, y sigue escandalizándose de lo que contravenga cualquier doctrina regente. Porque el _Homo religiosus_ se sostiene sobre su fe ciega en algún poder protector, sea de éste u otro mundo. Le dan igual los argumentos, los datos o los análisis, que son sobre los cuales únicamente merece perder el tiempo discutiendo, porque las fes son indiscutibles. Venga.


----------



## M. Priede (16 Mar 2012)

Sisebuto. Tarúguez

Yo uso el de Real Player desde hace años. Hay una versión gratuita que va muy bien. Descarga todo.

Gracias.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 19:52 ---------- El original se escribió a las 19:49 ----------

ACEDECE

No empieces con rollos raros, que te conozco de LD. Esto, como dice Sisebuto, va del 11-m y de lo que tenga que ver con ello. Si todos hiciéramos lo que tú, esto acabaría siendo un hilo de la escuela de Rafapal.


----------



## Nut (16 Mar 2012)

Los nazis y la red gladio, como sabéis, están pero que muy entrelazados.Sobre todo en España. Y la red gladio y el 11M.Pues eso.

La guerra secreta en España [Red Voltaire]

Daniele Ganser - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Operación Paperclip - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Para conectarlos.


----------



## M. Priede (16 Mar 2012)

Nut dijo:


> Los nazis y la red gladio, como sabéis, están pero que muy entrelazados.Sobre todo en España. Y la red gladio y el 11M.Pues eso.
> 
> La guerra secreta en España [Red Voltaire]
> 
> ...



La red Gladio es la OTAN. Los nazis bastante tuvieron con pasar desapercibidos. Déjense de leyendas y mitos.


----------



## Nut (16 Mar 2012)

El teniente coronel SS Otto Skorzeny adquirió toda una reputación de especialista en operaciones comando durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial. 

Su logro más importante fue la organización del rescate de Benito Mussolini, la Operación Eiche. 

Durante la guerra fría, Skorzeny creó la empresa de mercenarios Paladin Group, basada en España. 

Realiza entonces operaciones secretas para el Gladio y para otros clientes, como los coroneles griegos, el régimen sudafricano del apartheid, el coronel Kadhafi y el SDECE francés de Jacques Foccart. Trabaja también para transnacionales como Cadbury Schweppes y Rheinmetall.

La guerra secreta en España [Red Voltaire]







Se cree que fue uno de los principales organizadores de ODESSA en España.

En los años 50 fue un ferviente partidario de la creación de un cuerpo de ejército de carácter anticomunista en España, formado por antiguos alemanes nazis refugiados bajo la dictadura de Franco.

Fue apoyado y respaldado diplomáticamente por un ex capellán alemán de la División Condor y voluntario de la División azul, apodado Padre Conrado, que buscó el apoyo del Vaticano. El espionaje de Alemania Occidental estuvo al tanto de sus intenciones. 

La justificación era la creación de un ejército de reserva o integrado en el ejército español bajo el nombre de Legión Carlos V, ante una inminente guerra mundial contra el comumismo.

Publicó sus memorias en dos tomos titulados Vive peligrosamente y Luchamos y perdimos. En Argentina se publicó un condensado de los dos tomos titulado Misiones secretas, en 1954.

Durante sus últimos años Otto Skorzeny vivió en Alcudia (Mallorca), y murió de cáncer en Madrid el 7 de julio de 1975, a los 67 años. Fue incinerado y sus restos inhumados en Austria.

Otto Skorzeny - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

ODESSA (del alemán: Organisation der ehemaligen SS-Angehörigen: Organización de Antiguos Miembros de la SS) es el nombre comúnmente dado a la red de colaboración secreta desarrollada por grupos nazis para ayudar a escapar a miembros de la SS desde Alemania a otros países donde estuviesen a salvo, particularmente a España y Sudamérica.

ODESSA - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## acedece1 (16 Mar 2012)

San Stalin, tras la IIGM ingenieros nazis se refugiaron en España; hubo uno que diseñó un tipo de avión para el ejército español.

Me sorprende pedromar que me vengas con milongas. Una vez te puse imágenes que "predecían" el 11-s: de los simpson, et, terminator, etc. Me mandaste a paseo. Y va y ahora TÚ las vas poniendo por ahí. Vamos a dejarlo aquí. Este hilo va de 11-m. 

Cuando hablamos de "nazis", hablamos de "nazis" que pueden convertirse en "comunistas" cuando lo aconseje la jugada. Las cloacas de toda la vida.

Los medios no ponen información por casualidad. Yo ví un reportage en tve1 o tve2 sobre la supuesta ejección de una nazi refujiado en Argentina.

La vanguardia publica que la viuda de un nazi vende información sobre su marido el mismo día del reportage.

Es un mensaje loaquero, pero a saber si va en clave 11-m.


----------



## M. Priede (16 Mar 2012)

Nut

¿Y hay muchos como él? ¿Tantos como para decir que Gladio y los nazis son lo mismo?

Y en cuanto a Voltairenet decirte que lo leo, como todo, con sentido crítico. La primera frase del escrito ya demuestra un gran ignorancia:
_
Al terminar la Segunda Guerra Mundial, Washington y Londres, que no habían tenido el menor escrúpulo en permitir que el general Franco acabara con la República Española, tampoco tuvieron el menor reparo en establecer una alianza con el Caudillo._ 

Al terminar la Segunda Guerra Mundial esos países impusieron un boicot a España que duró hasta que Eisenhower necesitó colocar bases en nuestro país. Ignorar eso es ignorar mucho, por eso te digo que lo de Voltairenet hay que leerlo con mucho cuidado. 

Thierry Meyssan acierta solo cuando acierta. Jamás le oirás hablar de las tiranías árabes, a no ser que sean aliadas de Estados Unidos, entonces las critica

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 23:42 ---------- El original se escribió a las 23:35 ----------

Eisidisi

Oye, nene, haz el favor de no utilizar las tácticas de los marranos: quien colocó en LD vídeos donde señalaban lo que iba a ocurrir el 11-s, fui yo. Y si lo hizo otro antes, jamás le rebatí. No recuerdo que tú colocaras nada sobre ese asunto, salvo hablar de no sé qué rollo del Banco de España en el siglo XIX, día sí y día también.

Y no vengas a enfangar esto con conspiranoias tontuelas, tío bobo, que cada día eres más tonto.


----------



## sisebuto (17 Mar 2012)

Acedece1 & Nut: cuando haya indicios de que un nazi octogenario aparcó el Skoda Fabia en Alcalá, o que fue un excomandante de la SS quien ordenó a Manzano desahacerse de análisis y pruebas recogidas en los trenes del 11-M, o que un sobrino nieto de Rudolf Hess puso la mochila nº 13 en Vallecas, entonces puede que empiece a ser interesante el asunto para el hilo. Mientras, va a ser difícil que no deis la sensación de querer trollearlo, así a lo tonto.

Una sugerencia: *Hilos sobre nazis en burbuja.info*


----------



## Nut (17 Mar 2012)

Mezcláis!

La red gladio "española" y otras fueron desde el principio participadas por antiguos nazis.Es más la idea de ese tipo de red de "tras las líneas" la idea viene de los comandos Werwolf de resistencia a la ocupación de los aliados.

Werwolf - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Nadie ha dicho que hubiera exnazis en el 11M.Sólo hablamos de como se formaron esas redes y de que tipo de "material" humano echaron mano los "angloamericanos".

Especialmente en la España de franco.Nos no la cojamos con papel de fumar.Vale!
Aqui se gano una guerra civil con ayuda y mucha del fascismo italiano y el nazismo alemán.Y tras ella España fue refugio de infinidad de individuos fascistas/nazis.(Que no se dedicaban a cultivar flores precisamente).

El enlace de voltairenet.Es a un libro "imprescindible" para entender que es gladio. 
De DAniele Ganser que es profesor de historia en la universidad de Basilea y presidente de ASPO-Suiza (Association for the Study of Peak Oil and Gas).

Que ha publicado un libro de referencia sobre Gladio, *"Los ejércitos secretos de la OTAN"*. 

Ganser afirma que, a lo largo de 50 años, Estados Unidos organizó en Europa atentados falsamente atribuidos a la izquierda y a la extrema izquierda para desacreditarlas ante los electores. 

Esa estrategia perdura hoy en día como medio de propiciar el miedo hacia el Islam y de justificar guerras por el petróleo.

Videoconferencia con Daniele Ganser - 'Los ejrcitos secretos de la OTAN' (operacin Gladio). Videos, documentales y peliculas en Asamblea de Majaras

Voltairenet es simplemente un medio que ha publicado parte del ese libro por capítulos.Sabemos leer?


----------



## lalol (17 Mar 2012)

Nut dijo:


> Ganser afirma que, a lo largo de 50 años, Estados Unidos organizó en Europa atentados falsamente atribuidos a la izquierda y a la extrema izquierda para desacreditarlas ante los electores.



Pues es precisamente al revés: la mayoría de atentados en Italia (por ejemplo, tren de Bolonia) fueron atribuidos a la extrema derecha y así han quedado para la Historia. En España se llegaron a decir burradas, como por ejemplo, que el GRAPO era de extrema derecha, o que el atentado de la cafetería California47 lo había realizado la extrema derecha, cuando precisamente era un sitio frecuentado por fuerzanovistas.

En todo caso, GLADIO lo que trataría es de atribuir los atentados a los dos extremos del arco político para beneficiar a las opciones moderadas y de centro ("estrategia de la tensión"). Para ello se puede valer de extremistas de uno y otro signo, que sirven de tontos útiles.


----------



## Nut (17 Mar 2012)

De acuerdo.Totalmente de acuerdo.Utilizaban elementos de extrema izquierda y de extrema derecha.Según conviniera.

Como utilizaron, mejor colaboraron, con la mafia siciliana en Italia.

Como "ahora" utilizarán fundamentalistas islámicos.Etc....

Alguien sabe que significa la palabra "mercenario" y sabe que es uno de los oficios más antiguos del mundo?

Mercenario - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Los servicios secretos son sus clientes habituales en tiempos de "pax" luego en la guerras salen como chinches pues es su habitat específico.

Miren si no Libia,Afganistán,Siria.....


----------



## M. Priede (17 Mar 2012)

Nut

_Ganser afirma que, a lo largo de 50 años, *Estados Unidos* organizó en Europa atentados falsamente atribuidos a la izquierda y a la extrema izquierda para desacreditarlas ante los electores._ 

Pues eso. Ya lo dice Bernal. A ver si vamos ahora a liarnos y al final aparece la búsqueda del Santo Grial.

*Por cierto, Bernal: *esa máscara de Guy Fawkes la utilizan los de Anonymous, que es lo más parecido a la cloaca de Wikileaks. 

Si quieres saber sobre Guy Fawkes aquí te puedes enterar de la que organizaron para machacar a los católicos ingleses, que eran la mayoría.

cons-polv

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 14:15 ---------- El original se escribió a las 14:11 ----------

*La conspiración de la pólvora*

Incluso Pedro Jota se atrevió a hacer un paralelismo con el camelo de Al Qaeda. Era en 2006. No sé si hoy se atrevería.

La Conspiración de la Pólvora « Tribuna Libre


----------



## acedece1 (17 Mar 2012)

Estimado pedromar, dices:

Oye, nene, haz el favor de no utilizar las tácticas de los marranos: quien colocó en LD vídeos donde señalaban lo que iba a ocurrir el 11-s, fui yo. Y si lo hizo otro antes, jamás le rebatí. No recuerdo que tú colocaras nada sobre ese asunto, salvo hablar de no sé qué rollo del Banco de España en el siglo XIX, día sí y día también.

Y no vengas a enfangar esto con conspiranoias tontuelas, tío bobo, que cada día eres más tonto.

Paso de discusiones, pero yo puse unos enlaces en el que se mostraba en diferentes series y películas la insistencia en recalcar la fecha 11-s. “Y si lo hizo otro antes, jamás le rebatí”. Si no recuerdo mal tú mismo dijiste que eran tontadas. Y ahora va y lo pones y le das relevancia. Puede que tuvieras un mal día o solo quisieras dar caña. Me da igual. A mí ni me va ni me viene quien colocó primero esos videos o imágenes. Básicamente, el que izo el video se dio cuenta antes que nosotros. Sólo he dicho que a veces alguien dice algo y se lo hechas en cara y luego le das relevancia. Nada más.

Esto es como lo de la eta, que no te creías que se dirigieran desde el Estado o que el Estado no tuviera nada que ver. Ahora parece ser que si que te lo crees. No pasa nada. Es normal que vayas con pies de plomo y no te fíes de nada. Eres así. Y yo no te lo recrimino.

Yo no he venido a enfangar esto con conspiranoias tontuelas. Durante la IIGM se trincó mucho. Para muchos fue un negocio y algunos tuvieron que refugiarse en otros lares. Muchos nazis se escondieron o recibieron cobijo en otros países, como Usa, Argentina o España. Unos eran científicos, otros ingenieros, otros mercenarios, otros estaban forrados y tenían que invertir su dinero.

Así como tras la caída del muro de Berlín hubo que hacer una reconversión industrial (como dijo alguien en el blog de LdP), tras la crisis más de lo mismo. ¿Cuántos burdeles a narcos van cayendo en España? ¿Caen por casualidad o es que los dejan caer por qué no hay sitio para todos? Lo mismo que se cargaron a Alkassar de la noche a la mañana, pueden cargarse a otro.

El caso Noos, el caso millet, el chivatazo del faisán, la gurtel, el incendio del Windsor con oficinas de interligare (creo) y oficinas del despacho de abogados garrigues Walker, los urquijo y la duquesa de albal (fritz algo me parece) y ver quien se reparte su herencia, el caso campeón, los sindicatos revoltosos para defender sus constructoras, las escuchas a espe, las movidas de Caja Castilla la Mancha, el aeropuerto fantasma manchego que querían bautizar madelaine arbritch (chutes a mansalva), incendios muy oportunos en Castilla la mancha, Galicia, Cataluña, etc.

Para mí todo esto está relacionado con el 11-m. Lo mismo que los del opus se esconden tras una fachada caritativa y cristiana para proteger el tinglado que tienen montado desde el 47 con caritas. Cada grupillo se esconde y saca tajada de los huecos que deja la sociedad. A veces si se meten con la iglesia es para lanzar mensajitos a los de Caritas (no siempre).

Tampoco recuerda nadie la amenaza de atentados en el metro de BCN, ni las advertencias de que Cataluña era una de las zonas con más riesgo de atentados de Al-Qaeda. 

No sé si todo lo que he mencionado está relacionado con el 11-m, pero mucho sí.

Lo de la memoria histórica es un posicionamiento de unos contra otros. Es un posicionamiento de unos contra el opus y juanca. Fue en el 62 cuando juanca se casa, se nacionaliza el BdE y Masiel (parienta de franco) ganó urovisión (diplomacia). Y los de la memoria histérica no paran de sacar banderas republicanas. Si hasta uno de IU fue a hablar con juanca sobre las bondades de las repúblicas. Tú no le das ninguna relevancia a lo que yo decía del banco de España. Eso díselo a los de la memoria histérica que no mencionan el asesinato de José Calvo Sotelo por la Melken. Y cuando se le quiso hacer un homenaje, los de ERC se salieron de la sala. En BCN había una plaza llamada calvo Sotelo y ahora se llama Francesc Macià. Este cambio de inocente no tiene nada. Todos estos mensajitos son en clave cloaquera y la mayoría de la gente no entiende el alcance de las supuestas tontadas que hace cada político.

Hasta torrente 3 no estaba exento de mensajes políticos. ¿Nadie recuerda un avión estrellándose contra las torres Kio de Caja Madrid? ¿A cuento de qué? ¿Es una broma o algo más?

¿Y la final de la copa del rey en el camp nou con los silbidos al himno y los de la secta choteándose del himno?

Este asunto de los “nazis” puede ser un mensajito más. ¿A quién va dirigido? A saber, puede que a los Thyssen, puede que a la duquesa de albal, puede que a alguna empresilla cloaquera fundada por un exnazi, puede que a la reina que es de origen alemán (de griega no tiene nada; nadie ha visto el buen “rollo” que hay entre juanca y la reina en un acto público reciente: “pero déjame hablar mujer”, decía juanca)., puede que a alguna corporación de armamento (por el ingeniero alemán que diseño aviones para el ejército español), puede que a ninguno de estos casos. Las cloacas siempre nos llevan ventaja. Ellos saben muy bien porque lo hacen, nosotros solo podemos intentar interpretarlo y al cabo de mucho tiempo.

Cuando he mencionado lo de los nazis en un comentario anterior era porque he considerado que podría tener alguna relevancia relacionada con el 11-m. Pero si no queréis que se hable del tema pues no diré nada más.


saludos


----------



## M. Priede (17 Mar 2012)

Eisidisi

Mira, Nene, como veo que insistes he perdido media hora buscando lo dicho por ti y lo dicho por mi-

Olioagua, hace poco un tal Ebennet, también Javilau (y en el blog de Moa era frecuentísimo) acostumbraban a atribuirme palabras que no había dicho. Les exigía que pusieran eso que me endosaban y el enlace. Entonces callaban o respondían con insultos

En tu caso no solo me atribuyes lo que no dije, sino que eso es exactamente lo que dijiste tú. Y no queda ahí tu mala baba, sino que te apropias de lo que yo dije diciendo que lo dijiste tú. Tres insidiosas mentiras en un solo párrafo. 

Afortunadamente tengo muy buena memoria y eso me permitió buscar en Google mucho mejor. Te dije que era al revés. Dices aquí:

_Paso de discusiones, *pero yo puse unos enlaces en el que se mostraba en diferentes series y películas la insistencia en recalcar la fecha 11-s.* “Y si lo hizo otro antes, jamás le rebatí”. *Si no recuerdo mal tú mismo dijiste que eran tontadas. Y ahora va y lo pones y le das relevancia. *Puede que tuvieras un mal día o solo quisieras dar caña. Me da igual. A mí ni me va ni me viene quien colocó primero esos videos o imágenes. Básicamente, el que izo el video se dio cuenta antes que nosotros. Sólo he dicho que a veces alguien dice algo y se lo hechas en cara y luego le das relevancia. Nada más.​_
Mira, me borraron los comentarios y los enlaces a esos vídeos, pero no tu comentario sobre los vídeos que yo colgué:

_10 de Enero de 2011 a las 21:42*1085pedromar*
Comentario eliminado por los moderadores.

10 de Enero de 2011 a las 21:44*1086pedromar*
Comentario eliminado por los moderadores.

10 de Enero de 2011 a las 21:46*1087pedromar*
Comentario eliminado por los moderadores.

10 de Enero de 2011 a las 22:23*1088acedece*
Hola pedromar, terminator 1 es del 84, pero las imágenes que pones son de terminator 2. *Una chorrada.*

Ya he visto algunos videos de estos. También salía algo en la de ET, en el micrófono de una reportera.

*El segundo video de los Simpson lo veo un poco rebuscado, al menos me lo parece.*_

La rabia periodstica y las verdades ocultas del 11M - El blog de Federico

¿Y ahora qué vas a decir, Nene? En el blog de Moa eso que has hecho tú era lo habitual; cuando finalmente les acababas mentando a su madre entonces te borraban y a ellos los dejaban llamándote de todo.

Continúas:


_Esto es como lo de la eta, que no te creías que se dirigieran desde el Estado o que el Estado no tuviera nada que ver. Ahora parece ser que si que te lo crees. No pasa nada. Es normal que vayas con pies de plomo y no te fíes de nada. Eres así. Y yo no te lo recrimino.​_
¿Y quién eres tú para recriminar nada, tontín? ¿Quieres que busque donde les reconocía a Swing, Belga y Zetano, y otros, que llevaban razón en que ETA estaba manejada desde fuera?


Y de lo que continúas hablando no lo comento porque es lo de siempre: un cacao mental que no sabes por dónde andas.

Mira, no vengas aquí y deja este hilo en paz. Tonto, pelmazo.


----------



## Nut (17 Mar 2012)

Sí que nos interesa acadece porque hablar del "origen del mal" de la red Gladio en el Reino de España.Mal que le pese a quien le pese es hablar de fascistas, nazis, extrema derecha, OTAN,EEUU servicios secretos franquistas y demás......

*Durante la guerra fría, la dictadura de Franco dio refugio a numerosos terroristas de extrema derecha que habían participado en la guerra secreta contra el comunismo en Europa Occidental. *

En enero de 1984, el extremista italiano Marco Pozzan, miembro de la organización Ordine Nuovo, reveló al juez Felice Casson, el magistrado que descubrió la existencia de los ejércitos secretos, que una verdadera colonia de fascistas italianos se había establecido en España durante los últimos años del régimen franquista. 

Más de 100 conspiradores habían huido de Italia después del fracaso del golpe de Estado neofascista del príncipe Valerio Borghese, en diciembre de 1970. 

Los partidarios de la extrema derecha, incluyendo al propio Borghese así como a Carlo Cicuttini y Mario Ricci, se habían reagrupado en España bajo la dirección del notorio terrorista internacional Stefano Delle Chiaie, cuyos hombres habían ocupado el ministerio italiano del Interior durante el fallido golpe de Estado.

*En España, Delle Chiaie se vinculó a los fascistas de otros países europeos, como el ex nazi Otto Skorzeny; el ex oficial francés, miembro de la OAS y cercano al Gladio Yves Guerain-Serac y el director de Aginter Press, agencia de prensa ficticia basada en Portugal que servía de pantalla para la CIA.*

Los servicios secretos de Franco empleaban a Skorzeny como «consultor en seguridad» y contrataron a Delle Chiaie para perseguir a los opositores de Franco en España y en el exterior. 

Delle Chiaie organizó un millar de operaciones sangrientas, entre las que se cuentan unos 50 asesinatos. La guerra secreta en España consistió esencialmente en asesinatos y la realización de actos de terrorismo. 

*Los miembros del ejército secreto de Delle Chiaie, como Aldo Tisei, confesaron posteriormente ante magistrados italianos que durante su exilio en España habían perseguido y asesinado militantes antifascistas españoles por encargo de los servicios secretos de España*

Marco Pozzan, quien huyó de España a principios de los años 1970, reveló que «Caccola», como apodaban a Delle Chiaie, recibía muy buena paga por los servicios que prestaba en España. «Hacía viajes muy costosos, siempre en avión, incluyendo vuelos transatlánticos. Caccola recibía casi siempre el dinero de los servicios secretos y de la policía española.»

Entre los blancos del fascista se hallaban los terroristas de ETA (Euskadi Ta Askatasuna) que luchaban por la independencia del país vasco. *Por orden de Caccola, agentes subversivos se infiltraron en las células de ETA y entre sus simpatizantes. «Sabemos que Caccola y sus hombres actuaron contra los autonomistas vascos por orden de la policía española», recordó Pozzan. «Yo recuerdo que durante una manifestación en Montejurra, Caccola y su unidad organizaron una batalla entre dos movimientos políticos opuestos.* 

Para que no se pudiera acusar a la policía española de intervenciones violentas injustificadas, Caccola y su unidad tenían que provocar e instaurar el desorden. Aquel día incluso hubo varios muertos. Fue en 1976.
.......
Después de la muerte de Franco, el 20 de noviembre de 1975, la transformación del aparato español de seguridad resultó difícil. 

*El SECED (Servicio Central de Documentación de la Defensa), que era el más conocido de los servicios secretos de España, fue rebautizado como CESID (Centro Superior de Información de la Defensa).*

Su primer director, el general José María Burgón López-Doriga, se ocupó sin embargo de que el nuevo órgano se conformara esencialmente con ex agentes del SECED. 

De esa manera, la guerra secreta desatada con la complicidad de los extremistas italianos podía continuar, como subrayó la prensa en 1990, cuando se descubrió la existencia de los ejércitos secretos: «Hace una semana, el diario español El País descubrió el último vínculo conocido entre España y la red secreta. Carlo Cicuttini, cercano del Gladio, participó activamente en el atentado de la estación de Atocha, en Madrid, en enero de 1977.» «Después vino el ataque de un comando de extrema derecha contra la oficina de un abogado cercano al partido comunista, [atentado] que dejó 5 muertos. El hecho provocó pánico, (…) porque se temía que fuera el comienzo de una nueva serie de atentados tendientes a obstaculizar el proceso de transición democrática en España.

El guerrero de la sombra de extrema derecha Cicuttini había huido a España en un avión militar después del atentado dinamitero de Peteano, en 1972. 

Fue precisamente al investigar ese atentado años después que el juez Felice Casson logró llegar hasta el terrorista de extrema derecha Vincenzo Vinciguerra y el ejército secreto, lo cual llevó al descubrimiento de la red europea Gladio.

*En España, Cicuttini se había puesto al servicio de la guerra secreta de Franco quien, en pago, lo protegía de la justicia italiana. *

En 1987, esta última lo condenó a cadena perpetua por su participación en el atentado de Peteano. Sin embargo, como síntoma de la persistente influencia que su aparato militar seguía ejerciendo por debajo de la mesa, la España ya convertida en democracia se negó a entregarlo a las autoridades italianas alegando que, al casarse con la hija de un general español, Cicuttini se había convertido en ciudadano español. 

No fue hasta abril de 1998, a la edad de 50 años, que el terrorista fue finalmente arrestado en Francia y extraditado a Italia.

*Como todos los ejércitos secretos de Europa Occidental, la red anticomunista española se mantenía sistemáticamente en estrecho contacto con la OTAN.*

En 1990, al estallar el escándalo, el general italiano Gerardo Serravalle, quien dirigió el Gladio en su país desde 1971 hasta 1974, escribió un libro sobre la rama italiana del ejército secreto de la OTAN [25]. Serravalle contaba en dicho libro que, en 1973, los responsables de los ejércitos secretos de la alianza atlántica se habían reunido en el CPC, en Bruselas, en el marco de un encuentro extraordinario para discutir la admisión de la España franquista en el seno del Comité. 

Los servicios secretos militares franceses y la muy influyente CIA defendieron al parecer la admisión de la red española mientras que Italia, representada por Serravalle, se opuso porque se sabía que la red española estaba protegiendo en aquella época a varios terroristas italianos.

«Nuestras autoridades políticas se hubieran visto en una situación especialmente delicada ante el Parlamento», escribe el general en su libro, de haberse sabido no sólo que Italia mantenía un ejército secreto sino que, además, colaboraba estrechamente con la red clandestina española que albergaba y protegía a terroristas italianos. Por lo tanto, España no fue admitida oficialmente en el CPC.

En una segunda reunión del CPC, esta vez en París, los representantes de los servicios secretos de Franco estuvieron nuevamente presentes. Aseguraron que España merecía integrar el centro de comando del Gladio ya que hacía mucho que había autorizado a Estados Unidos el estacionamiento de sus misiles nucleares en territorio español y la entrada de los navíos de guerra y los submarinos estadounidenses en puertos españoles sin haber recibido nunca nada a cambio de parte de la OTAN. 

Teniendo en cuenta la barrera natural que constituyen los Pirineos y la distancia que separaba España de las fronteras de la URSS, es probable que el desarrollo de capacidades de resistencia en caso de ocupación no fuese el principal objetivo de los agentes de los servicios secretos españoles presentes en aquella reunión.

Es más probable que su objetivo fuera disponer de una red secreta operativa para luchar contra los socialistas y los comunistas españoles. «En cada reunión hay una “hora de la verdad”. Sólo hay que esperarla», explica Serravalle. «Es el momento en que los delegados de los servicios secretos, relajados ante una botella o una taza de café, están más dispuestos a hablar con franqueza. En París, aquel momento llegó durante la pausa del café. 

Me acerqué a uno de los representantes españoles y empecé por decirle que su gobierno quizás había sobrestimado la envergadura de la amenaza comunista proveniente del este. Yo quería provocarlo. Pareció muy sorprendido y reconoció que España tenía un problema con los comunistas (“los rojos”). Por fin sabíamos la verdad.

España se convirtió oficialmente en miembro de la OTAN en 1982. 

Pero el general italiano Serravalle reveló que contactos no oficiales habían tenido lugar mucho antes de esa fecha. Según Serravalle, España «no entró por la puerta sino por la ventana». 

*Por invitación de Estados Unidos, el ejército secreto español había participado, por ejemplo, en un ejercicio stay-behind bajo el mando de las fuerzas estadounidenses realizado en Baviera, en marzo de 1973 [28]. Parece además que el Gladio español también formó parte, bajo el nombre codificado de «Red Quantum», del segundo órgano de mando en el seno de la OTAN, el CC. *

«Cuando España se integró a la OTAN en 1982, su estructura stay-behind cercana al CESID (Centro Superior de Información de la Defensa), sucesora del SECED, se incorporó al ACC», precisó Pietro Cedoni, autor especializado en Gladio. 

«Eso provocó conflictos en el seno del Comité. Los italianos del SISMI [los servicios secretos militares de Italia] acusaban esencialmente a los españoles de respaldar indirectamente a los neofascistas italianos a través de su red stay-behind “Red Quantum”.»

No es posible afirmar con certeza que los socialistas españoles del primer ministro Felipe González, quien llegó al poder en 1982, conocían aquel programa de colaboración con la OTAN. El nuevo gobierno democrático se mostraba, en efecto, especialmente desconfiado hacia el CESID, que dirigía el coronel *Emilio Alonso Manglano* y sobre el que no tenían prácticamente ningún control. 

En agosto de 1983 se supo que agentes del CESID escuchaban clandestinamente las conversaciones de los ministros socialistas desde los sótanos de la sede del gobierno. A pesar del escándalo que aquello provocó, Manglano logró conservar su puesto. 

En 1986, cuando España fue aceptada en la Comunidad Europea luego de una notable transición democrática, muchos esperaban que el antiguo aparato de los servicios secretos fuera finalmente derrotado y puesto bajo estricto control del gobierno. *Pero aquella esperanza, existente también en muchos otros países de Europa Occidental, fue barrida por el descubrimiento de la red de ejércitos stay-behind conocida como Gladio.*

Cuando la prensa comenzaba a interesarse de cerca por los ejércitos secretos, *a finales de 1990, el diputado comunista español Carlos Carnero sospechó con toda razón que España había sido una de las principales bases del Gladio y que había acogido a neofascistas de numerosos países, quienes gozaron de la protección del aparato estatal franquista. 
*
*La sospecha de Carlos Carnero fue confirmada por Amadeo Martínez, un ex coronel que había tenido que dejar el ejército español* por las cosas que decía y que declaró a la prensa en 1990 que bajo el régimen de Franco España había sido efectivamente base de una estructura tipo Gladio que había realizado, entre otras operaciones dignas de condena, acciones de espionaje contra opositores políticos [30]. 

La televisión estatal transmitió entonces un reportaje sobre Gladio que confirmaba que agentes de la red habían venido a España a entrenarse bajo la dictadura de Franco. 

*Un oficial italiano familiarizado con los ejércitos secretos testimoniaba que soldados de la red stay-behind de la OTAN se habían entrenado en España desde 1966 –y quizás antes de ese año– hasta mediados de los años 1970. 

El ex agente afirmaba que él mismo se había entrenado, al igual que 50 de sus compañeros de armas, en la base militar de Las Palmas, Islas Canarias. Según él, la mayoría de los instructores de Gladio eran estadounidenses*

Pero era evidente que no todos estaban tan bien informados. Javier Rupérez, primer embajador de España ante la OTAN, de junio de 1982 a febrero de 1983, afirmó a la prensa que nada sabía de Gladio. Rupérez, entonces miembro del conservador Partido Popular y director de la Comisión de Defensa, declaró: «Nunca supe nada sobre ese tema. 

Yo no tenía la menor idea de las cosas de las que me estoy enterando ahora al leer los periódicos.» Fernando Morán, ministro socialista de Relaciones Exteriores hasta julio de 1985, dijo ante las cámaras que no sabía nada de Gladio: «Nunca durante mis años en el ministerio ni en cualquier otro momento me llegó la menor información, indicación o rumor sobre la existencia de Gladio ni de nada por el estilo.»

El diputado Antonio Romero, miembro del partido opositor Izquierda Unida (IU) se interesó mucho en el misterioso asunto y se puso en contacto con varios ex agentes implicados. Llegó a la convicción de que aquella red secreta también había operado en España y que había «actuado contra militantes comunistas y anarquistas, específicamente entre los mineros de Asturias y los nacionalistas catalanes y vascos» [33]. 

El 15 de noviembre, Romero pidió por lo tanto al gobierno español del primer ministro socialista Felipe González y al ministro de Defensa Narcís Serra que explicaran con exactitud qué papel había desempeñado España en el marco de la Operación Gladio y los ejércitos stay-behind de la OTAN. 

Al día siguiente, Felipe González declaró a la prensa que «ni siquiera había pensado» que España pudiese desempeñar algún papel en la Operación Gladio [34]. Pero Romero no se dio por satisfecho con aquella respuesta y formuló entonces 3 preguntas muy precisas. La primera fue: «*En su condición de miembro de la alianza [atlántica], ¿tiene el gobierno español intenciones de pedir a la OTAN explicaciones sobre las actividades y la existencia de una red Gladio?» *

La segunda pregunta también tenía que ver con la OTAN.

Romero quería saber si el ejecutivo español pensaba abrir «un debate y una investigación sobre las actividades de Gladio a nivel de los ministros de Defensa, de los ministros de Relaciones Exteriores y de los primeros ministros de los países miembros de la OTAN». Para terminar, el diputado preguntaba si el gobierno español creía posible una traición de la OTAN en la medida en que «ciertos países han operado a través de Gladio sin que se le informara a España en el momento de su entrada al Tratado [en 1982]»

Al día siguiente, los diarios españoles anunciaban en primera plana: «Los servicios secretos españoles mantenían estrechos vínculos con la OTAN. [El ministro de Defensa] Serra ordena una investigación sobre la red Gladio en España.»

El tema era explosivo para la frágil democracia española. 

Citando fuentes anónimas, la prensa reveló que «activistas [de Gladio] habían sido reclutados en las filas del ejército y de la extrema derecha».

Serra dio muestras de gran incomodidad y en su primera respuesta a los periodistas se apresuró a precisar que «cuando llegamos al poder en 1982 no encontramos nada por el estilo» y agregó que fue así «probablemente porque nos incorporamos a la OTAN muy tarde, cuando disminuía la intensidad de la guerra fría».

Serra aseguró además a la prensa que, en respuesta a las preguntas del diputado Romero, él mismo había ordenado la apertura de una investigación de su propio ministerio para sacar a la luz las posibles conexiones entre España y Gladio. Pero fuentes cercanas al gobierno revelaron a los periodistas que la investigación interna estaba más destinada a enmascarar los hechos que a revelarlos ya que el objetivo anunciado era «confirmar que esa organización específica no había operado en España» [36]. 

*Serra, que quería sobre todo enterrar el asunto, había puesto la investigación en manos del CESID, detalle revelador ya que el sospechoso investigaba así su propio crimen*.

Así que nadie se sorprendió cuando, el 23 de noviembre de 1990, respondiendo a la solicitud de Romero, Narcís Serra anunció al parlamento español que, según los resultados de la investigación que había realizado el CESID, España nunca había formado parte de la red secreta Gladio «ni antes ni después de la llegada de los socialistas al poder». Prudentemente, el ministro agregó: «Se ha hablado de contactos durante los años 1970, pero resultará muy difícil para los servicios actuales determinar la naturaleza exacta de esos contactos.» 

Serra, quien adoptaba un discurso cada vez más ambiguo, llamó a los diputados a confiar en su propio «buen sentido» más que en los documentos, los testimonios, los hechos y las cifras disponibles: «Dado que en aquella época España no era miembro de la OTAN, el buen sentido nos sugiere que no puede tratarse de vínculos muy estrechos.» 

Aquello no fue del agrado de la prensa española, la que replicó que el ministro de Defensa estaba haciendo propaganda o simplemente no conocía ni controlaba su propio ministerio [37].

Romero no juzgó satisfactorias las respuestas de Serra e insistió en que se interrogara al director del CESID de aquella época. «Si el CESID no sabe nada de todo esto, hay que expulsar al general Manglano», concluyó Romero ante los periodistas. 

*En efecto, Manglano no sólo era el jefe del CESID sino también el delegado español ante la OTAN en materia de seguridad. El escándalo alcanzó su punto más álgido cuando, a pesar de los pedidos del parlamento, Manglano simplemente se negó a responder. Furioso, Romero dedujo que era evidente que, en España, «las más altas autoridades militares están implicadas en el caso Gladio» *[38].

JPEG - 22.5 KB
Leopoldo Calvo-Sotelo (1926-2008), presidente [primer ministro] del gobierno español de 1981 a 1982.

Después de comprobar el fracaso del gobierno de la época en revelar la verdad, la prensa española se volvió hacia el más alto dignatario ya retirado de la joven democracia y le preguntó si sabía algo más sobre aquel misterioso asunto. 

Como primer ministro desde febrero de 1981 hasta diciembre de 1982, Calvo-Sotelo había nombrado a Manglano a la cabeza del CESID y respondió que Gladio no existía en España: «No tuve conocimiento de que haya existido aquí nada de ese género y puedo asegurarles que yo lo hubiera sabido de ser el caso.» 

Cuando los periodistas insistieron, recordando que los ejércitos stay-behind habían existido en el mayor secreto en toda Europa Occidental, Calvo-Sotelo se molestó, calificó la red Gladio de «ridícula y criminal» y declaró: «Si me hubiesen informado de una cosa tan descabellada, yo habría reaccionado inmediatamente.» [39]

El ex primer ministro confirmó que cuando España dio sus primeros pasos hacia la democracia, después de la muerte de Franco, hubo temor por la reacción del Partido Comunista Español. 

Pero «los pobres resultados que obtuvo el PCE en los primeras elecciones y los resultados aún más ridículos que obtuvo en los siguientes escrutinios disiparon nuestros temores». Calvo-Sotelo había sido uno de los principales artífices de la adhesión de España a la OTAN, pero dijo a la prensa que en el momento de unirse a la alianza atlántica, no se había informado por escrito a España de la existencia de una red Gladio clandestina. «No hubo ninguna correspondencia escrita sobre ese tema», dijo Calvo-Sotelo, antes de agregar de forma bastante sibilina: «Y por lo tanto no había tampoco por qué hablar de ello, si hubiese sido el tipo de tema del que se pudiera hablar.»

Explicó Calvo-Sotelo que, antes de la firma del Tratado por parte de España en mayo de 1982, él sólo había asistido a algunos encuentros con los representantes de la OTAN y recordó que el PSOE había llegado al poder a finales de aquel mismo año y que él había tenido que dejarle el puesto de primer ministro a Felipe González.

*Finalmente, las autoridades no ordenaron ni investigación parlamentaria ni presentación de informe público sobre la cuestión del Gladio.
*
Este artículo es el capítulo 8 del libro Armées secrètes de l’OTAN.
© Version française : éditions Demi-lune (2007).

[1] En su prefacio del libro de Ian Mac Dougall, Voices from the Spanish Civil War. Personal Recollections of Scottish Volunteers in Republican Spain, 1936–1939 (Polygon, Edimburgo, 1986).

[2] Paul Vallely, «Romancing the past: Sixty years ago, thousands of men and women went to fight in the Spanish Civil War. Are there any ideals for which we would take up arms today?», publicado en el diario británico The Independent el 22 de julio de 1996.

[3] Brian Catchcart, «They kept the red flag flying: It is 60 years since General Franco launched his assault on the Spanish Republic and thousands of young Britons joined the International Brigades to defend it. What drove them to leave homes, jobs and families, risking their lives? And what did they find when they returned?», publicado en el semario británico The Independent on Sunday el 21 de julio de 1996.

[4] Diario estadounidense The New York Times, edición del 16 de octubre de 1936.

[5] James Hopkins, Into the Heart of Fire. The British in the Spanish Civil War (Stanford University Press, Stanford, 1998), p.294.

[6] Ejemplo encontrado en el diario británico The New Statesman, edición del 26 de abril de 1958.

[7] «Calvo-Sotelo asegura que España no fue informada, cuando entró en la OTAN, de la existencia de Gladio. Morán sostiene que no oyó hablar de la red clandestina mientras fue ministro de Exteriores», publicado en el diario español El País el 21 de noviembre de 1990.
 
[8] Roger Faligot y Remi Kaufer, Les Maîtres Espions. Histoire mondiale du renseignement. De la Guerre Froide à nos jours (Robert Laffont, París, 1994), p.282.

[9] Faligot y Kaufer, Espions, p.284.

[10] Ver la interesante biografía de Franco por Paul Preston, The Folly of Appeasement: Franco: A Biography (HarperCollins, Londres, 1993).

[11] Faligot y Kaufer, Espions, p.281–285.

[12] «Calvo-Sotelo asegura que España no fue informada, cuando entró en la OTAN, de la existencia de Gladio. Morán sostiene que no oyó hablar de la red clandestina mientras fue ministro de Exteriores», publicado en el diario español El País el 21 de noviembre de 1990.

[13] Faligot y Kaufer, Espions, p.55.

[14] Angel Luis de la Calle, «Gladio: Ligacoes obscuras em Espanha», publicado en el diario portugués Expresso el 8 de diciembre de 1990.

[15] Josef Manola, «Spaniens Geheimdienste vor der Durchleuchtung. Naehe zu Rechtsradikalen», publicado en el diario alemán Der Standard el 17 de noviembre de 1990.

[16] El juez Cornu, a cargo del expediente Gladio, simplemente afirmó que Moyen no era una fuente fidedigna.

[17] «Calvo-Sotelo asegura que España no fue informada, cuando entró en la OTAN, de la existencia de Gladio. Morán sostiene que no oyó hablar de la red clandestina mientras fue ministro de Exteriores», diario español El País del 21 de noviembre de 1990.

[18] Faligot y Kaufer, Espions, p.285.

[19] Pietro Cedomi, «Services Secrets, Guerre Froide et ‘stay-behind’ Part III. Répertoire des réseaux S/B», publicación belga Fire! Le Magazine de l’Homme d’Action, noviembre/diciembre de 1991, p.83.

[20] Stuart Christie, Martin Lee y Kevin Coogan, «Protected by the West’s Secret Services, Hired by South American’s Drug Barons, the Man they called ‘Shorty’ Terrorised Two Continents.», publicado en el semanario británico News on Sunday Extra el 31 de mayo de 1987. Ver la excelente biografía de Stafano Delle Chiaie por Stuart Christie, Stefano Delle Chiaie (Anarchy Publications, Londres, 1984).

[21] Miguel González, «Un informe oficial italiano implica en el crimen de Atocha al ‘ultra’ Cicuttini, relacionado con Gladio. El fascista fue condenado en el proceso que ha sacado a la luz la estructura secreta de la OTAN», publicado en el diario español El País el 2 de diciembre de 1990.

[22] Senato della Repubblica. Commissione parlamentare d’inchiesta sul terrorismo in Italia e sulle cause della mancata individuazione dei responsabiliy delle stragi : Il terrorismo, le stragi ed il contesto storico politico. Redatta dal presidente della Commissione, Senatore Giovanni Pellegrino. Roma, 1995, p.203.

[23] Angel Luis de la Calle, «Gladio: ligacoes obscuras em Espanha», publicado en el diario portugués Expresso el 8 de diciembre de 1990. Y Miguel Gonzalez, «Un informe oficial italiano implica en el crimen de Atocha al ‘ultra’ Cicuttini, relacionado con Gladio. El fascista fue condenado en el proceso que ha sacado a la luz la estructura secreta de la OTAN», publicado en el diario español El País el 2 de diciembre de 1990.

[24] Agencia de prensa internacional Agence France Presse, 17 de abril de 1998.

[25] Gerardo Serravalle, Gladio (Edizione Associate, Roma, 1991). Otro general italiano que dirigió el ejército Gladio de 1974 a 1986, Paolo Inzirelli, escribió también un libro de homenaje al ejército secreto, Paolo Inzerilli, Gladio. La Verità negata (Edizioni Analisi, Bolonia, 1995).

[26] Serravalle, Gladio, p.81.

[27] Ibid, p.82.

[28] Ibid, p.82.

[29] Pietro Cedomi, «Services Secrets, Guerre Froide et ‘stay-behind’ 3e Partie. Répertoire des réseaux S/B» en la publicación belga Fire! Le Magazine de l’Homme d’Action, noviembre/diciembre de 1991, p.83.

[30] Josef Manola, «Spaniens Geheimdienste vor der Durchleuchtung. Naehe zu Rechtsradikalen», publicado en el diario alemán Der Standard el 17 de noviembre de 1990.

[31] «Spain says it never joined Gladio. TV says agents trained there». Reuters, agencia de prensa internacional, 23 de noviembre de 1990. Ver también de Leo Müller, Gladio. Das Erbe des Kalten Krieges. Der NATO Geheimbund und sein deutscher Vorläufer (Rowohlt, Hamburgo, 1991), p.53.

[32] «Calvo-Sotelo asegura que España no fue informada, cuando entró en la OTAN, de la existencia de Gladio. Morán sostiene que no oyó hablar de la red clandestina mientras fue ministro de Exteriores», diario español El País del 21 de noviembre de 1990.

[33] Ibid.

[34] «Germany to dissolve Gladio resistance network». Reuters. Agencia de prensa internacional, 16 de noviembre de 1990.

[35] «IU recabará en Bruselas información sobre la red Gladio en España», en el diario español El País del 20 de noviembre de 1990.

[36] «El servicio español de inteligencia mantiene estrechas relaciones con la OTAN. Serra ordena indagar sobre la red Gladio en España», en el diario español El País del 16 de noviembre de 1990.

[37] «Spain says it never joined Gladio. TV says agents trained there». Reuters, agencia de prensa internacional, 23 de noviembre de 1990.

[38] «IU recabará en Bruselas información sobre la red Gladio en España », diario español El País, edición del 20 de noviembre de 1990.

[39] «Calvo-Sotelo asegura que España no fue informada, cuando entró en la OTAN, de la existencia de Gladio. Morán sostiene que no oyó hablar de la red clandestina mientras fue ministro de Exteriores», diario español El Pais del 21 de noviembre de 1990.
Daniele Ganser

Daniele Ganser Historiador suizo, especialista en relaciones internacionales contemporáneas. Se dedica a la enseñanza en la universidad de Basilea, Suiza.

Sí el mal existe.Tiene nombre y apellidos.Y como todo tiene unos orígenes una historia.

Y no se puede entender el presente sin conocer el pasado.

Y el 11M es Gladio.

(Hasta la pelotas de los que quieren coartar la libertad del personal.Hasta las pelotas)

*En nuestro país todavía viven como apacibles jubilados algunos de los más temidos jerarcas del III Reich. El juez Ismael Moreno acaba de pedir la extradición de un oficial de las SS acusado de genocidio. 
*

Espaa, nido de nazis. diariovasco.com


----------



## SARC_borrado (17 Mar 2012)

Nut dijo:


> *En nuestro país todavía viven como apacibles jubilados algunos de los más temidos jerarcas del III Reich. El juez Ismael Moreno acaba de pedir la extradición de un oficial de las SS acusado de genocidio.
> *
> 
> Espaa, nido de nazis. diariovasco.com







 
¿No crees que exageras un poquito?

Ya sabemos gracias a la propaganda oficial con la que se nos bombardea día y noche que los nazis son malos malísimos requetemalos pero es que los más _temidos_ jerarcas del III Reich fueron juzgados en Nuremberg, condenados a la horca o encarcelados buena parte de ellos. 

Ningún _temido_ jerarca nazi recaló en la España de Franco. Que me menciones a oficiales de las SS, vale.* Pero desde luego que no fueron jerarcas* ni del Tercer Reich ni de ningún sitio.


Ahora va a resultar que Himmler no se suicidó en 1945 sino que consiguió colocarse en el CESED y que estaba bajo las ordenes de Arias Navarro...


----------



## sisebuto (17 Mar 2012)

Anda, mientras estaba buscando un nazi en la sopa descubrí para qué sirve ese link de *Ignorar usuario para siempre*...

Ruido, mucho ruido para que todo aparezca confuso, ininteligible... Se trata de que nunca miremos la clave del engaño masivo: la desaparición de las pruebas y escenarios del crimen, algo que sólo pudieron realizar las autoridades de este país a través de todos sus estamentos: policiales, politicos y judiciales. Eso es lo indiscutible, lo evidente y por tanto lo que habría que resolver para empezar a saber qué pasó el 11-M, porque cuando el Estado español nos explique sus motivaciones para encubrir a los autores de esa carnicería y sustituirlos con tramas policiales controladas por el CNI y las FyCSE desde hace años, trufadas de confidentes, entonces dejaremos de dar palos de ciego.


----------



## M. Priede (17 Mar 2012)

SARC dijo:


> ¿No crees que exageras un poquito?
> 
> Ya sabemos gracias a la propaganda oficial con la que se nos bombardea día y noche que los nazis son malos malísimos requetemalos pero es que los más _temidos_ jerarcas del III Reich fueron juzgados en Nuremberg, condenados a la horca o encarcelados buena parte de ellos.
> 
> ...



Tienes toda la razón. Todos los servicios secretos se nutren de toda la camorra que pillan. Pero el asunto no es ese, sino de a quién sirven esos sujetos. Si quien está detrás del 11-m es la OTAN y quienes la dirigen, poco importa que tengan a sueldo a exnazis, moros, mafiosos o quien sea. 

Una cosa es de qué elementos se componen esos grupúsculos (que no digo que no tenga interés; todo lo contrario) y otra determinar a quién sirven y qué intereses hay detrás.

De ahí que discrepe con Swing y otros, que creen que El Vaticano está detrás. Una cosa es que la Iglesia participe en su estrategia (el fin de los obispos separatistas vascos y el poner a Munilla coincide con lo del fin de ETA), y otra suponer que la Iglesia manda en Gladio o en los organismos militares y políticos internacionales.


----------



## lalol (17 Mar 2012)

M. Priede dijo:


> *Por cierto, Bernal: *esa máscara de Guy Fawkes la utilizan los de Anonymous, que es lo más parecido a la cloaca de Wikileaks.
> 
> Si quieres saber sobre Guy Fawkes aquí te puedes enterar de la que organizaron para machacar a los católicos ingleses, que eran la mayoría.
> 
> ...



No es exactamente así, pero como no es la primera vez que me lo decís, me cambio el avatar para no crear equívocos. Te explico por qué me lo puse:

1) En un intento de orientar las primeras protestas del 15M en un sentido positivo y patriótico.
2) En homenaje a Guido Fawkes, en lo que tiene de católico, hispanófilo y antibritánico. Los católicos ingleses ya estaban lo suficientemente machacados en esa época y no fue culpa de la última intentona de Fawkes.

La página esa del Movimiento Cóndor está muy bien, pero bebe de fuentes muy diversas y procuro ser prudente con todo lo que leo.

Pero ya digo, me cambio el avatar para no crear equívocos innecesarios, pues nada más lejos de mí que conspirar contra los católicos o colaborar con el NOM.


----------



## acedece1 (17 Mar 2012)

Mira, me borraron los comentarios y los enlaces a esos vídeos, pero no tu comentario sobre los vídeos que yo colgué:

10 de Enero de 2011 a las 21:421085pedromar
Comentario eliminado por los moderadores.

10 de Enero de 2011 a las 21:441086pedromar
Comentario eliminado por los moderadores.

10 de Enero de 2011 a las 21:461087pedromar
Comentario eliminado por los moderadores.

10 de Enero de 2011 a las 22:231088acedece
Hola pedromar, terminator 1 es del 84, pero las imágenes que pones son de terminator 2. Una chorrada.

Ya he visto algunos videos de estos. También salía algo en la de ET, en el micrófono de una reportera.

El segundo video de los Simpson lo veo un poco rebuscado, al menos me lo parece.


Busca antes. Si no recuerdo mal yo ya los colgué y te lanzaste como un jabato enfurecido. Y después los pusiste tú. Pero pasé de decirte que eso ya lo había colgado y que esos mismos enlaces que ponías los criticabas antes. 





“¿Y quién eres tú para recriminar nada, tontín? ¿Quieres que busque donde les reconocía a Swing, Belga y Zetano, y otros, que llevaban razón en que ETA estaba manejada desde fuera?”

Bueno, esto ya es demasié. Al principio no lo reconocías y lo negabas de malas maneras en alguna que otra ocasión. Al principio decías que era algo local pero que desde fuera dejaban hacer porque les beneficiaba, pero que bajo ningún concepto a la eta la manejaban desde fuera. Es normal que uno cambie su punto de vista según las aportaciones de otros. El problema es que tú te pones hecho una furia cuando no estás de acuerdo con según que ideas y según qué personas. ¿Esto lo vas a negar? Da igual, este no es el lugar para discutir esto.


Sobre la Gladio, creo que os equivocáis si lo planteáis como si fuera algo de extrema derecha o de extrema izquierda. En Italia acusaron a los “comunistas” de cometer el atentado de Bolonia, y el autor intelectual según la VO fue un profesor de universidad. Sacaron provecho para meter miedo con la guerra fría, que duraba demasiado sin que pasara nada y había que meter canguele. Y en Alemania grupos de “extrema derecha” se cargaban a gente molesta y de paso aprovechaban para que la gente se alejase de las tendencias “neonazis”.

Se echaba la culpa a un grupo asociado a una ideología determinada según lo aconsejara la jugada.

Lo vuelvo a repetir. En el 62 fallece un militar aviador amigo de Ramón Franco y crítico con Francisco Franco, juanca se casa con la reina, se nacionaliza el BdE y Masiel, parienta de Franco, gana eurovisión.
Y esto según tú no es importante cuando tras la guerra civil se trató de traer a un sucesor al trono y Franco descartó la primera propuesta pero aceptó (o le obligaron a aceptar) a juanca como sucesor al trono.
Lo que diré a continuación puede que sea incorrecto pero me parece que antes de la guerra civil Franco se reunió en Francia con Alfonso XIII.


----------



## SARC_borrado (17 Mar 2012)

M. Priede dijo:


> Tienes toda la razón. Todos los servicios secretos se nutren de toda la camorra que pillan. Pero el asunto no es ese, sino de a quién sirven esos sujetos. Si quien está detrás del 11-m es la OTAN y quienes la dirigen, poco importa que tengan a sueldo a exnazis, moros, mafiosos o quien sea.
> 
> Una cosa es de qué elementos se componen esos grupúsculos (que no digo que no tenga interés; todo lo contrario) y otra determinar a quién sirven y qué intereses hay detrás.
> 
> De ahí que discrepe con Swing y otros, que creen que El Vaticano está detrás. Una cosa es que la Iglesia participe en su estrategia (el fin de los obispos separatistas vascos y el poner a Munilla coincide con lo del fin de ETA), y otra suponer que la Iglesia manda en Gladio o en los organismos militares y políticos internacionales.




La verdad es que en el tema del El Vaticano y de los jesuitas creo que llevas razón. ¿Si tan importantes e influyentes son por qué España es cada vez menos católica? salvo que acordemos que se dedican a tirar piedras sobre su propio tejado, cosa que está por demostrar.


----------



## Nut (17 Mar 2012)

*La relación del rey Alfonso XIII con el dictador Francisco Franco es extensa y está bien documentada.5 
*
Como consecuencia de sus éxitos en Marruecos conoció a Franco, quien poco a poco se convirtió en favorito real; en enero de 1923 el rey le concedió la medalla militar, así como el cargo honorífico de gentilhombre de cámara, por lo que el padrino de su boda fue Alfonso XIII (representado por el gobernador civil de Oviedo, el general Losada). 

Franco discutió personalmente con el rey la posible retirada de Marruecos.

En marzo de 1925, durante una visita allí, el general Primo de Rivera entregó a Franco una carta del rey junto con una medalla religiosa de oro; la carta terminaba así: «Ya sabes lo mucho que te quiere y te aprecia tu afectísimo amigo que te abraza. Alfonso XIII».

*Por real decreto (4 de enero de 1928) lo nombró director de la recién creada Academia General Militar. Franco votó a favor de la candidatura monárquica en Zaragoza*.7 

El 4 de abril de 1937 Franco escribió una carta despectiva a Alfonso XIII: el rey, que acababa de donar un millón de pesetas a la causa franquista, le había escrito expresando su preocupación por la poca prioridad que se daba a la restauración de la monarquía; Franco dejó claro que el rey difícilmente llegaría a desempeñar un papel en el futuro, en vista de sus errores pasados.

Al acabar la guerra y no restaurarse la monarquía, el rey declaró: *«Elegí a Franco cuando no era nadie. Él me ha traicionado y engañado a cada paso»*.

Alfonso XIII de España - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

A partir de 1957, tras la muerte del infante Alfonso, por diversas circunstancias políticas, miembros y simpatizantes del Opus y de la ACNP (Asociación Católica Nacional de Propagandistas , unos cuantos jóvenes que, unos cuantos años después, para darse algo más de distinción pasaron a llamarse "grupo Tácito") iniciaron la denominada *"Operación Lolita".*

Con esta operación intentaban planificar con el suficiente tiempo de antelación cómo tendrían que ser las cosas cuando
Franco muriera: una evolución pacífica, sin rupturas, que permitiera la pervivencia del Régimen bajo unas formas modernizadas. 

La monarquía se consideraba más una salida que una vía alternativa a la dictadura franquista.
Hacían apuestas porque sabían que el Régimen no tenía herederos y se agotaba con Franco. 

Su "Operación Lolita" (después rebautizada en los libros de historia como "Operación Príncipe", a saber por qué) lo tenía todo previsto para gobernar hasta los años ochenta, como mínimo. Contaban con su cabeza de Estado, Juan Carlos; varias opciones alternativas para dirigir el Gobierno (Carrero Blanco en primer lugar, Torcuato Fernández Miranda después, o López Rodó) y sus "zonas de
desarrollo".

Descargar el libro Un Rey Golpe A Golpe de Sverlo Patricia gratis gracias a QuedeLibros.com
Un rey golpe a golpe.Operación Lolita.

Hasta las pelotas


----------



## M. Priede (18 Mar 2012)

Oye, niñato, voy a acabar mentándote a tu madre. ¿Pero qué tengo que hacer para dejarte más en evidencia, so idiota? O sea que me acusas de algo sin pruebas y te demuestro que mientes y que además eres tú quien califica esos vídeos de *"una chorrada"* y ahora resulta que soy yo quien tiene que probar no tus mentiras sino lo que afirmas. ¿Por qué no lo haces tú, gi.lipollas?


----------



## Nut (18 Mar 2012)

SARC dijo:


> ¿No crees que exageras un poquito?
> 
> Ya sabemos gracias a la propaganda oficial con la que se nos bombardea día y noche que los nazis son malos malísimos requetemalos pero es que los más _temidos_ jerarcas del III Reich fueron juzgados en Nuremberg, condenados a la horca o encarcelados buena parte de ellos.
> 
> ...



Yo no exagero ni dejo de exagerar.En todo caso será el diario vasco o el profesor de historia de Basilea.

Yo me limito a exponer.

En lo de que el régimen de franco no ocultó, amparó y protegió a jerarcas nazis....Sabemos de lo que hablamos?

(Se ve que Otto Skorzeny NO Era un jerarca nazi)Aqui Sus medallitas.







Aquí hablando de la criatura.

*OTTO SKORZENY - "El hombre más peligroso de Europa" *

Foro Segunda Guerra Mundial &bull; Ver Tema - Otto Skorzeny

Otro ejemplo.

Tras la derrota del tercer imperio alemán, *el famoso diseñador de aviones Wilhem Messerschmitt (1898-1978) vivió y trabajó durante años en España*, junto con un equipo de ingenieros germanos. Además de dos proyectos bastante convencionales (dos aviones de escuela fabricados por la Hispano Aviación, que recibieron los nombres de Triana y Saeta) Messerschmitt negoció un encargo extraordinario con el gobierno español a finales de los años 50: un avión de guerra Mach 2 de ala delta, que recibió la denominación Hispano Aviación HA 300.

Helwan HA-300 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







Willy Messerschmitt - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Mira a la criatura junto a A.Speer.

Y podemos seguir con muchos más.Hemos leído el artículo del diario vasco?

San Google es una bendición.

Podemos hacer un concurso e ir coleccionándolos.Nazis y fascistas italianos amparados protegidos por franco.

Sería muy divertido.

Te suena la operación Odessa?Pero si hemos puesto un enlace y todo.Hombre.


----------



## M. Priede (18 Mar 2012)

Nut dijo:


> Yo no exagero ni dejo de exagerar.En todo caso será el diario vasco o el profesor de historia de Basilea.
> 
> Yo me limito a exponer.
> 
> ...



¿Y por qué no hablas de la cantidad de ingenieros alemanes expertos en cohetes que se llevó Stalin, algunos de ellos premiados con las máximas distinciones? O los Estados Unidos.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 13:01 ---------- El original se escribió a las 12:50 ----------




Alamán dijo:


> Si nos han engañado sobre hechos tan enormes como el 11-S y el 11-M, ¿tenemos que creernos la versión oficial del holocausto?
> 
> Y si se hunde la versión OFICIAL del holocausto, ¿no se hunde todo? ¿No caemos en una especie de agujero negro?
> 
> Me gustaría conocer la opinión de M. Pride.



Pregúntale a Jaimitodp, que parece que sabe mucho de todo.

Como para abrir otro frente estamos aquí. Solo decir que cualquier hecho histórico se puede abordar crítica y libremente, salvo uno. ¿Por qué? Pues porque todos los vencedores de la segunda guerra mundial son parte interesada en que no se aborde. Eso es indiscutible. ¿Hay algún otro hecho histórico al que puedas poner en duda y por ello meterte en la cárcel? Con eso ya está dicho si no todo, casi todo

Aquí, los de Jaimito, intentaron meter en la cárcel a Moa por 'negacionista' de lo que ellos llaman 'genocidio franquista'. Incapaces de rebatirlo quisieron procesarlo. Los mismos que según las encuestas no quieren que el 11-m se investigue. Ahí tenéis a la Manjón:

_"Lo inquietante de la encuesta de 'El Mundo' es que la mayoría de los votantes de IU (no los del PSOE) crea que los tribunales no deberían investigar la manipulación de pruebas ni si hubo falso testimonio de las rumanas que"_

Emilio Campmany - La extrema izquierda y el 11-M - Libertad Digital


----------



## SARC_borrado (18 Mar 2012)

Nut dijo:


> Yo no exagero ni dejo de exagerar.En todo caso será el diario vasco o el profesor de historia de Basilea.
> 
> Yo me limito a exponer.
> 
> ...






Ni* Otto Skorzeny *ni *Willy Messerschmitt* eran jerarcas del Tercer Reich.

El primero era jefe de comandos, ¿el mejor en su clase? puede, vale, pero no era un jerarca para nada.

El segundo era y tu mismo lo dices un diseñador de aviones, de _temido _jerarca nada.


Jerarcas eran Himmler, Goering, Speer, Goebels, Hess, Heydrich, Borman y ninguno de ellos acabó en la policía armada, que yo sepa...


Nazis acogidos en España, pues claro que había, te has olvidado de *Léon Degrelle*, pero es igual, tampoco era un jerarca.

Ahora nómbrame un sólo jerarca nazi que fuera acogido en la España de Franco.


Sigo esperando...


----------



## M. Priede (18 Mar 2012)

Añado:

Bien es verdad que si la mayor parte de los votantes de derecha intuyeran por dónde puede caer la autoría, tampoco querrían que se investigara. Mientras el PSOE aparezca en ese horizonte, si querrán. O Marruecos. Pero en cuanto aparecen sus admirados Estados Unidos te llaman de todo. En ese sentido son más agresivos que la izquierda


----------



## Tarúguez (18 Mar 2012)

*M. Priede*

Pues entonces les chirriarán éstas declaraciones.




El presidente de los EEUU, George Bush, advirtió al embajador de España en Washington, Javier Rupérez, en la tarde de 12 de marzo de 2004 de que los autores de los atentados perpetrados el día anterior en Madrid podrían ser islamistas y no la organización terrorista ETA, como sostenía entonces el Gobierno de España. Rupérez revela en su libro "Memoria de Washigton", prologado por el ex presidente del Gobierno José María Aznar, que hacia las 13:00 horas del 12 de marzo -última hora de la tarde en España- recibió en su residencia la visita de Bush, su esposa Laura y la secretaria de Estado Condoleeza Rice, quienes le trasladaron su pésame por la matanza ocurrida el día anterior en Madrid.

Tras firmar en el libro de condolencias abierto en la embajada, y ya en el despacho de Rupérez, Bush se interesó por el impacto de los atentados en la sociedad española, por la posible repercusión en las elecciones convocadas para dos días después y por las impresiones que el Gobierno español tenía sobre la autoría.

*Respecto a este último asunto, Rupérez le expresó su convencimiento de que ETA había perpetrado la matanza. En ese momento, narra el entonces embajador, "me dice que sus servicios le acaban de informar, y piensa ponerse inmediatamente en contacto con José María Aznar para decírselo, que posiblemente sean otros los autores y que no cabe descartar la conexión islamista".*

*"Le miro con algo de incredulidad y lo subraya: 'Sí, es posible que sean islamistas los autores, es lo que dice nuestra gente'", escribe Rupérez. El embajador reconoce en el libro que esa afirmación le dejó desconcertado y añade que pudo comprobar más tarde, "hablando con Moncloa" que en el complejo presidencial todavía no tenían esa información. "¿La tenían nuestros servicios de inteligencia?", se pregunta.*

*Tras este encuentro privado Bush hizo una breve declaración pública que recogieron en aquella fecha los medios de comunicación en la que mostró su dolor por lo ocurrido y alabó la firmeza del Gobierno español "en contra del terrorismo y de organizaciones terroristas como ETA" a la que no atribuye los atentados del día anterior.*

Casi a la misma hora el Gobierno de España afirmaba en una comparecencia ante la prensa del ministro del Interior Angel Acebes que ETA seguía siendo "la principal línea de investigación" sobre la autoría, aunque sin "desatender" otras vías de investigación pese a que, aseguraba, ninguno de los otros países que colaboran en la investigación tenía "datos fiables" que apuntase a una línea distinta a la de ETA.

Antes de abandonar la embajada y gracias a la mediación del propio Rupérez, Bush concedió una entrevista a TVE, en la que, a preguntas del periodista Lorenzo Milá, dijo: "No sabemos todavía quién lo hizo y yo no excluiría a nadie. Escucharemos todo tipo de rumores y llevará un cierto tiempo aclarar los hechos. *A nosotros nos llevó un tiempo averiguar quién había ordenado los ataques contra Estados Unidos".*

Bush advirtió el 12-M de que los autores del atentado de Madrid podían ser islamistas | Actualidad | EL PAÍS

-----------

En otro orden de cosas:


_*A nosotros nos llevó un tiempo averiguar quién había ordenado los ataques contra Estados Unidos".
*_

:8: ienso: : :bla: :vomito: :abajo:


----------



## M. Priede (18 Mar 2012)

Tarúguez:

Le dieron hilo a Aznar con lo de ETA, y poco a poco lo fueron dejando colgado de la brocha. Lo mismo se hizo desde Francia, filtrando información de que había sido Al Qaeda.

Lo que yo me pregunto es cómo se puede ser tan miserable de aceptar el dinero de quienes te han hechado de su lado a patadas. ¿Tan peligroso es rechazarlo y que puedan entender que te opones y rebelas? Me refiero a Aznar, claro.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 17:17 ---------- El original se escribió a las 17:16 ----------

'echado', no 'hechado'


----------



## Tarúguez (18 Mar 2012)

M. Priede dijo:


> Tarúguez:
> 
> Le dieron hilo a Aznar con lo de ETA, y poco a poco lo fueron dejando colgado de la brocha. Lo mismo se hizo desde Francia, filtrando información de que había sido Al Qaeda.
> 
> ...




Es un tópico *Priede*, pero todos tenemos un precio y sería estúpido oponerse y no aceptarlo creando suspicacias y recelos.

El de Aznar tampoco es barato, ahí lo tienes, ora defendiendo el cambio climático, ora de consejero en la minera Barrick Gold, diciendo aquí lo de desiertos lejanos, en Georgetown lo del problema islamista de España desde la Reconquista, en Endesa.

A los que sirven bien al """""Estado""""" se les recompensa.

Tú lo has dicho:

*miserable*, uno de los muchos que nos han gobernado, y la lista sigue y sigue...


----------



## Nut (18 Mar 2012)

Fue mucho mucho peor.SArc.Mucho peor.

Aquí el libro de referencia es."España Refugio de nazis" de Carlos Collado Seidel.

Donde se dice:

'El delegado de Polonia en la ONU, Oscar Lange, presentó al Consejo de Seguridad un informe en el que afirmaba que *el gobierno de Madrid había otorgado pasaporte a 2.000 agentes de la Gestapo y les había dado empleo como policías en los servicios de seguridad',* escribe el autor. Personajes como León Degrelle, fundador del movimiento de extrema derecha belga REX o René Lagrou, oficial de las SS, pasearon por el territorio español.

O descubres cosas como esta.

'Infiltrados en los valores económicos, los nazis gozaron de una infraestructura excelente para lograr su cometido en España', señaló Collado, *partiendo de cifras de 1942 según las cuales 'el capital alemán controlaba ese año directa o indirectamente más de 900 de las 4.800 empresas registradas en España'.*

Franco protegi a los nazis tras la cada del III Reich

Para el que quiera profundizar

LA LISTA NEGRA
Los espías nazis en España
D. José María Irujo
Periodista
Bilbao, 17 de febrero de 2003

LA LISTA NEGRA. Los espías nazis en España D. José María Irujo. EL CORREO DIGITAL

En el inicio de su misiva al canciller, Skorzeny menciona a Juan Hoffman, un hispano-germano establecido en Málaga que fue persona clave en las relaciones de la España franquista con el gobierno de Adenauer en los años cincuenta.

Oficial de la Gestapo y combatiente de la Legión Cóndor, Hoffmann había sido el traductor de español de Hitler. Su nombre lo lleva hoy el colegio alemán de Málaga. Un hijo de Hoffmann fue vinculado este año con la trama urbanístico-delictiva de Marbella.

*Fuerte presencia económica
*
Las empresas alemanas habían tenido una importante presencia en España entre los años 1937 y 1944. Muchos españoles, como el padre del Marqués de Villaverde, yerno de Franco, hicieron sus fortunas bajo la sombra de aquellas empresas del régimen nazi. Superado el paréntesis del derrumbe bélico alemán, a partir de 1948 y 1949, se reanudaron los contactos alemanes con España para retomar el control de aquellos intereses económicos. Así, cuando los nazis alemanes se escapaban de su país, en España había cierto tejido económico propicio.

*Administración postnazi en Bonn*

La administración de Adenauer estaba infestada de ex nazis. En el cargo de director de la cancillería, Adenauer colocó a Hans Globke (1898-1973), su hombre de confianza hasta 1963, con gran poder en el ámbito de la seguridad nacional. Globke era un jurista nazi que había participado en la redacción de las leyes racistas de Nuremberg de 1935.

*Como jefe de sus servicios secretos, Adenauer colocó a Reinhard Gehlen (1902-1979), un general nazi que había sido jefe de inteligencia del frente del Este. Al terminar la guerra fue captado por la antecesora de la CIA (OSS), con la que organizó una red de miles de ex agentes de la inteligencia nazi conocida como la "Organización Gehlen". *

En 1956 esa organización se transformó en los servicios secretos de la República Federal Alemana, Bundesnachrichtendienst (BND), que hoy día siguen siendo muy opacos y muy celosos en no ventilar sus orígenes.

Globke, Gehlen, Skorzeny y Adenauer -los tres primeros nazis, el último democristiano- tenían en común su condición de católicos y anticomunistas. El anticomunismo fue, y sigue siendo, una seña de identidad de la Alemania democrática.

Un nazi en la España de Franco

España protegió a grandes nazis

El criminal Belga Léon Degrelle acabó sus días en Marbella y aún se sospecha
que Martin Bormann murió en Dènia

FELIX MARTINEZ / NANDO GARCIA

BARCELONA.- España fue un refugio de nazis desde el final de la Segunda
Guerra Mundial. Esa es la principal conclusión a la que ha llegado el profesor
hispanoalemán de la Universidad de Marburg Carlos Collado Seidel tras años
de investigaciones.
Collado Seidel, autor de España, refugio nazi, afirma que, tras la rendición de
Alemania en 1945, se planteó un serio dilema a las autoridades franquistas.

La consideración de país neutral, pero con una más que sospechosa colaboración
con la Alemania nazi y con la Italia fascista obligaba a las autoridades a
intentar lograr el favor de los Aliados colaborando en aquello que solicitaran.

Pero por otro lado, la deuda de gratitud con el III Reich, especialmente por su
participación en la Guerra Civil española del bando nacional con unidades como
la Legión Cóndor, llevó a buena parte de los dirigentes franquistas a proteger
a los refugiados nazis que lo solicitaran.

El caso más espectacular lo protagonizó, según explicó el profesor Collado
Seidel a este diario, Léon Degrelle, líder del movimiento belga nazi Rex y jefe
de la Legión valona de las Wafen-SS, que, a finales de 1944 aterrizó con un
destartalado avión en la playa de La Concha en San Sebastián. 
Tras un tira y
afloja con los aliados, Degrelle se instalaría definitivamente en Marbella bajo la
protección del falangista José Antonio Girón de Velasco.

No sería el único nazi destacado que acabaría sus días en la Costa del Sol.

Collado Seidel incluye en su lista a *Hans Hoffmann*, el intérprete de Joachimvon Ribbentrop, el ministro de exteriores de Hitler, también acabó sus días en la costa malagueña convertido en un próspero promotor inmobiliario.

*El criminal de las SS Wolfgang Juggler sigue hoy viviendo en Marbella y las
últimas noticias sobre el general de las SS Otto Bremer también le sitúan en
la misma localidad*.
Pero no todos buscaron el sol del mediterráneo. Otto Scorzeni, el libertador de
Mussolini, se instaló en Madrid también bajo la protección de las autoridades
franquistas. Scorzeni está considerado una de las piezas clave de la supuesta
organización Odessa, que daba cobertura a los criminales nazis para ayudarles
en su huida.

Además, los puertos españoles se convirtieron en una escala
obligada para muchos de los nazis que huyeron a América del Sur desde las
ciudades costera italianas. *Dènia, en Alicante, también acogió a destacados
criminales nazis, como el comandante de las Waffen-SS, asesino de mujeres y
niños, Anton Galler fallecido en 1995.* La leyenda, además, sitúa en Dènia a Martin Bormann, jefe de la cancillería del Reich y mano derecha de Hitler. Los historiadores Ian Kershaw y Antony Beevor aseguran que Bormann murió en Berlín huyendo de la cancillería en 1945, aunque el primero afirma que se
suicidó con cianuro y el segundo que murió a manos del Ejército Rojo.

(Miquel Ezquerra, personaje curiosísimo lo situa en una colonia en ,creo Brasil donde el acabó huyendo durante un tiempo).

Hubo una colonia, sin embargo, que pudo colaborar en la ocultación de Aribert
Heim. Cerca de 60 nazis fueron internados en el balneario de Caldes de
Malavella a petición de los aliados mientras se encontraba una solución técnica
a su repatriación. Sólo 15 fueron repatriados. El resto escapó o fue liberado.
Muchos de ellos decidieron establecerse en la Costa Brava.

Lunes, 3 de octubre de 2005. Año XVII. Número: 5.774.
CATALUNYA

Lee el enlace de la lista negra y encontrarás.

Y el artículo de Rafael Poch completo de la vanguardia no tiene desperdicio.

El 11M es Gladio y Gladio tiene unos orígenes y una historia.


----------



## SARC_borrado (18 Mar 2012)

Nut,

Qué sí, de acuerdo, muchos nazis malos malosos pero de *jerarcas *nada de nada. Ni uno solo. 

Esa era mi puntualización.


----------



## M. Priede (18 Mar 2012)

Nut

Vamos a ver, hombre, ¿por qué no abres un nuevo tema sobre los nazis en España? ¿Es que el 11-m lo hicieron los nazis?

No me gustaría avisar de que te sacaran de aquí por trollear el hilo, pero si insistes voy a tener que hacerlo.


----------



## Atlantic (18 Mar 2012)

Tarúguez dijo:


> El de Aznar tampoco es barato, ahí lo tienes, ora defendiendo el cambio climático,



¿comor?

*«PLANETA AZUL (NO VERDE)»*

«Planeta Azul (No Verde)», de la mano de José María Aznar - Internacional - Internacional - ABC.es

[YOUTUBE]EkB7_a5Zq9M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MELVILLE (18 Mar 2012)

Nut dijo:


> Fue mucho mucho peor.SArc.Mucho peor.
> 
> Aquí el libro de referencia es."España Refugio de nazis" de Carlos Collado Seidel.
> 
> ...



Nut:

Nada que añadir respecto a lo que escribes, pero sí en lo que se refiere a *Martin Bormann*, jerarca nazi que incluso asistió como testigo a la boda macabra entre Adolf Hitler y Eva Braun, hace años que está demostrado que murió en 1945:

_En 1972, los obreros de una construcción berlinesa encontraron los restos de dos esqueletos en la avenida Invalidenstrasse, ambos esqueletos mostraban un curiosa coloración rojiza y se sospechó de Bormann y Stumpfegger por la diferencia de estatura.

Uno de ellos correspondía a un hombre corpulento y el otro a un individuo más bajo. La policía sospechó que podía tratarse de los esqueletos de Stumpfegger (medía 1.90 m de altura) y de Bormann (medía 1.68 m), comprobando el relato de Axmann.

Como parte de las investigaciones, la policía interrogó en Berlín a quien fuera dentista de Bormann, el doctor Fritz Echtmann, quien reconoció las coronas que había colocado al lugarteniente de Hitler.

En 1999, a petición de la familia, se realizaron pruebas de ADN a los restos encontrados en Berlín en 1972, confirmando que eran los de Martin Bormann, poniendo así fin al misterio._

Bormann fue, en efecto, juzgado en rebeldía y condenado a muerte por el tribunal de Nuremberg. Se había especulado mucho si Bormann habría huido a Chile o Argentina, o incluso a España, pero el hallazgo de esos restos confirmaron que murió en Berlín en 1945.

Sl2


----------



## Tarúguez (18 Mar 2012)

Atlantic dijo:


> ¿comor?
> 
> *«PLANETA AZUL (NO VERDE)»*
> 
> ...




*Atlantic*

Cambió de postura:

_*El ex presidente del Gobierno cambió hace poco tiempo su bien conocida militancia negacionista sobre el cambio climático para abrazar la causa de la lucha contra el deterioro del medio ambiente. Así, en octubre, Aznar pasó a presidir el consejo asesor de Global Adaptation Institute, una iniciativa privada que aspira a convertirse en una voz pragmática en el debate sobre el cambio climático.

Mi Gobierno fue el primero de la historia de España en crear un ministerio de Medio Ambiente*_

Aznar defiende que todos los españoles deberían ser "ecologistas sensatos" - 20minutos.es



Del más completo negacionismo a la lucha activa contra el cambio climático. Es la evolución que ha sufrido en un corto espacio de tiempo el ex jefe del Gobierno español y presidente de la Fundación para el Análisis y los Estudios Sociales FAES, José María Aznar, que acaba de ser nombrado presidente del consejo asesor de Global Adaptation Institute, una iniciativa privada que aspira a convertirse en una voz pragmática en el debate sobre el cambio climático, según ha informado este lunes FAES.

Apenas dos años han transcurrido desde que el ex presidente del Gobierno comenzara a cuestionar públicamente la teoría del calentamiento global y criticara los recursos económicos destinados a luchar contra este en plena crisis económica. *Aznar criticaba entonces que "los abanderados del apocalipsis climático" destinaran miles de millones de euros, no a paliar el hambre en el mundo, sino a "resolver un problema que quizá, o quizá no, tengan nuestros tataranietos".*

"Nos enfrentamos a una catástrofe global a causa de las medidas que los gobiernos han adoptado para luchar contra él", aseguraba Aznar, al tiempo que se quejaba de que "la mera duda sobre el origen antropológico del cambio climático" fuera, según él, "causa automática de eco-excomunión". De esta forma, Aznar continuaba con la controversia abierta poco antes por el actual presidente del PP, Mariano Rajoy, que cuestionaba "¿cómo alguien puede decir lo que va a pasar en el mundo dentro de 300 años?", fundamentándose en la opinión de un primo suyo, catedrático de Física en la Universidad de Sevilla.

Aznar abandona el negacionismo para liderar la lucha contra el cambio climático - 20minutos.es


----------



## Nut (18 Mar 2012)

M. Priede dijo:


> Nut
> 
> Vamos a ver, hombre, ¿por qué no abres un nuevo tema sobre los nazis en España? ¿Es que el 11-m lo hicieron los nazis?
> 
> No me gustaría avisar de que te sacaran de aquí por trollear el hilo, pero si insistes voy a tener que hacerlo.



Haga lo que le salga de las narices.Querido.

En los orígenes de la gladio Española.Están nazis(Otto Skorzeny).Refugiados-prtegidos-amparados-ocultados por la dictadura de franco.

De la que se dijo.Que no había tenido red gladio porque todo el gobierno era gladio.

Más o menos como ahora.(Quién nombró y quienes apoyaron al actual jefe del estado?).

De ahí que NINGUNO de los partidos que han tenido el poder en el Reino quieran saber nada del tema y lo quieran cerrar-tapar.

La Transición fue lo que fue y por eso tenemos lo que tenemos.

Esclarecer el 11M es cargarse este régimen.Que nació donde nació.

Saludos.


----------



## M. Priede (18 Mar 2012)

Atlantic

Eso es de 2008, cuando Rajoy dijo aquello de "mi primo, que sabe mucho de esto, no se cree nada". Hasta que lo pusieron firme. A él y a todos los del PP. Avisaron a Costa y este los 'ilustró' de por dónde iban los tiros:
*
"Será director de la división para el cambio climático "*

El ex ministro Juan Costa abandona el Congreso y ficha por Ernst & Young - CincoDías.com

El cambio climático (antes _calentamiento global_, hasta que los inviernos empezaron a venir más fríos que de costumbre) es una estrategia también global, donde se pretende concienciar a la gente de que hemos de emitir menos CO2 para que la Pachamama no se enfade, haciendo de la necesidad virtud, ya que cada vez emitiremos menos gases originados por combustibles fósiles por la sencilla razón de que cada día hay menos reservas. Desde 2005 (otros dicen que fue en 2007) la extracción de petróleo no cubre la demanda; en esa fecha se alcanzó el cénit en la extracción. El carbón lo hará antes de 20 años. Y el gas está ligado al petróleo.

Esto lo envié por mi correo-e hace dos años:

"Aunque antes voy a recordarles que, tanto si ustedes 'creen' como si 'descreen' del cambio climático, la decisión ya está tomada: tendrán que creer por narices. Lo ha dicho Tony Blair, estrella invitada a la cumbre de Copenhague (les acomodo la sintaxis de la traducción automática): "Se dice que la ciencia sobre el cambio climático no está en lo cierto, tal y como sus defensores alegan. *No es necesario que lo esté.* Más allá del debate lo cierto es que hay un enorme apoyo científico a la opinión de que el clima está cambiando como resultado de la actividad humana. Por lo tanto, aunque únicamente sea como medida de precaución, dada la gravedad de las consecuencias si esa opinión es correcta y el tiempo que llevará hacerlas efectivas, se hace obligado actuar. No hacerlo sería una gran irresponsabilidad"

Copenhagen climate summit: Tony Blair calls on world leaders to &lsquo;get moving&rsquo; - Telegraph

Tony Blair tuvo de asesor a Anthony Giddens, al cual se le entiende todo:

_Anthony Giddens, sociólogo y divulgador de la Tercera Vía de Tony Blair, fue director de la London School of Economics._

_Según Sigmund Freud, cualquier crisis puede suponer un estímulo para la parte positiva de nuestra personalidad, siendo una oportunidad de empezar de nuevo. Y esto es algo que no se les ha escapado a los dirigentes políticos. Siguiendo el ejemplo del presidente estadounidense Obama, muchos se han apuntado a la idea de un New Deal del cambio climático. Se entiende que la inversión en tecnologías que producen pocas emisiones de dióxido de carbono, el aislamiento de los edificios y el uso del transporte público pueden ser cruciales para volver a poner en marcha la economía._

Y_o soy partidario de ese New Deal del cambio climático y confío en que produzca el doble beneficio que se pretende (que, en realidad, sería triple si los países consiguieran también reducir su dependencia respecto al crudo importado). *Sin embargo, el efecto estimulante del que hablaba Freud debería galvanizarnos para que nuestras ideas y nuestros actos se orientaran a un frente mucho más amplio.*_

Y entonces nos hablan de la Pachamama, Avatar, de los osos polares que se mueren porque desaparece el hielo. En realidad es una mentira piadosa para no alarmar a la gente de que el petróleo se acaba. Dejemos al margen las tasas para las emisiones de CO2, de las cuales ya se empieza a hablar como una burbuja más, dado que hay compra-venta de emisiones.

Recesión, cambio climático y planificación | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 20:43 ---------- El original se escribió a las 20:33 ----------

Nut

_Haga lo que le salga de las narices.Querido.

En los orígenes de la gladio Española.Están nazis(Otto Skorzeny).Refugiados-prtegidos-amparados-ocultados por la dictadura de franco._​Se lo vuelvo a decir: y de los nazis protegidos por Estados Unidos ¿por qué no nos habla de eso?
_
De la que se dijo.Que no había tenido red gladio porque todo el gobierno era gladio_.​
¿Pero la Gladio era made in Spain o más bien made in USA? A ver si se aclara

_Más o menos como ahora.(Quién nombró y quienes apoyaron al actual jefe del estado?)._​
Los nazis, claro. Quién si no.

_De ahí que NINGUNO de los partidos que han tenido el poder en el Reino quieran saber nada del tema y lo quieran cerrar-tapar.

La Transición fue lo que fue y por eso tenemos lo que tenemos._​Por culpa de los nazis, por descontado.

_Esclarecer el 11M es cargarse este régimen.Que nació donde nació._​
De ex nazis, por supuesto. 

Por cierto: ¿a qué viene ese empeño de restregarnos la Constitución de los Estados Unidos como si fuera la panacea del Derecho? ¿Es usted de los que considera que los Estados Unidos son un modelo de democracia? No me extrañaría, con ese empeño que pone en culpar a los nazis de Gladio del atentado del 11-m


----------



## MELVILLE (18 Mar 2012)

Tarúguez dijo:


> *M. Priede*
> 
> Pues entonces les chirriarán éstas declaraciones.
> 
> ...



Muy interesante, *Tarúguez*.

Sin duda, Bush sabía mucho más de lo que le comentó a Rupérez y probablemente nuestro gobierno también sabía mucho más de lo que comunicó a la opinión pública el 12 de marzo. Por eso revienta tanto y da tanta rabia que Aznar amagase con lo de los 'desiertos lejanos' y nos dejara en ascuas. Si sabía (si sabe) algo, que lo diga y se deje de tirar piedras y esconder la mano. Pero mucho le irá en ello cuando actua de esa manera.

Saludos, Tarúguez!

)


----------



## Tarúguez (18 Mar 2012)

MELVILLE dijo:


> Muy interesante, *Tarúguez*.
> 
> Sin duda, Bush sabía mucho más de lo que le comentó a Rupérez y probablemente nuestro gobierno también sabía mucho más de lo que comunicó a la opinión pública el 12 de marzo. Por eso revienta tanto y da tanta rabia que Aznar amagase con lo de los 'desiertos lejanos' y nos dejara en ascuas. Si sabía (si sabe) algo, que lo diga y se deje de tirar piedras y esconder la mano. Pero mucho le irá en ello cuando actua de esa manera.
> 
> ...




*MELVILLE*


*"Yo tengo todos los informes del servicio de inteligencia y comprenderá que los tenga porque era presidente del gobierno"*

_La pasada semana, Aznar dijo en 'Radio Caracol' que disponía de documentos del CNI en torno al 11-M por haber sido jefe del Ejecutivo español._


Posteriormente recula y declara:


_El ex presidente, que se encuentra en Bogotá para presentar su libro "Ocho años de gobierno, una visión personal de España", volvió a hacer declaraciones a 'Radio Caracol':_

*"Los documentos del CNI correspondientes a los años del Gobierno del PP están en el CNI. El actual Gobierno y los actuales dirigentes socialistas disponen de todas las notas y todos los informes del CNI correspondientes a los ocho años que gobernó el Partido Popular --incidió--. No hay ningún papel que no esté en manos del Gobierno. Eso es muy claro y quien dice lo contrario, no dice la verdad".*


...con la sesuda observación de [a la sazón] la _señá_ alcaldesa de Madrid:

_* afirmó que ella no había visto esos papeles.*_


A lo que el esposo reafirmó:

*"Mi mujer es la que conoce bien mi casa, es lo único que puedo decir. La que mejor conoce mi casa es mi mujer. Siempre la ha conocido bien"*


Aznar Gobierno tiene notas informes CNI intenta perturbar honorabilidad

El PSOE considera apropiación indebida el que Aznar tenga documentos del CNI | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS

-----

Supongo que en ésas declaraciones se le fué la boca.


Abrazacos


----------



## tucco (18 Mar 2012)

Creo que, por desgracia, nunca sabremos la verdad. Pero lo peor no es eso. Lo peor es que alguien está interesado en prolongar eternamente el guerracivilismo de los "3 días de marzo". Ahora, sin elecciones por delante. La ideología suplantando al razonamiento lógico. El rebaño izquierdista no sale del "fue Al-Qaeda, y vale ya", y el derechista del "detrás de los moros tenían que estar el PSOE y/o ETA y/o Marruecos". En realidad, quizás se ideó todo precisamente para eso.
En mi humilde opinión, lo "electoral" no fue la causa del atentado, sino su coartada. Algo así no se hace sólo para ganar unas elecciones, habida cuenta de la intercambiabilidad fáctica de los gobiernos, por encima de la tramoya de medidas como el matrimonio gay, o la irrelevante retirada de tropas de Irak.
Terrorismo de Estado, valga la redundancia.


----------



## Tarúguez (18 Mar 2012)

tucco dijo:


> La ideología suplantando al razonamiento lógico.




Me quito el cráneo.

:Aplauso:


Saludos.


----------



## MELVILLE (18 Mar 2012)

Tarúguez dijo:


> *MELVILLE*
> 
> 
> *"Yo tengo todos los informes del servicio de inteligencia y comprenderá que los tenga porque era presidente del gobierno"*
> ...



Desconocía esas declaraciones. Gracias por traerlas aqui, Tarúguez. Aznar sabe mucho más de lo que ha contado, creo que eso es evidente. Nos haria un gran favor revelando lo que sabe. Y si no lo hace supongo que sera por interés, claro. Tal vez porque diciendolo quedaria como el c... O sea.

Abrazos y gracias


----------



## Tarúguez (18 Mar 2012)

M. Priede dijo:


> "Aunque antes voy a recordarles que, tanto si ustedes 'creen' como si 'descreen' del cambio climático, la decisión ya está tomada: tendrán que creer por narices. Lo ha dicho Tony Blair, estrella invitada a la cumbre de Copenhague (les acomodo la sintaxis de la traducción automática): "Se dice que la ciencia sobre el cambio climático no está en lo cierto, tal y como sus defensores alegan. *No es necesario que lo esté.* Tony Blair tuvo de asesor a Anthony Giddens, al cual se le entiende todo:
> 
> _Anthony Giddens, sociólogo y divulgador de la Tercera Vía de Tony Blair, fue director de la London School of Economics._
> 
> ...




Y de plantar árboles a precios astronómicos expropiando las tierras a los nativos que las habitan, en algunos casos.

Cifras millonarias...

*1.800 Millones $/año*



Imaginemos que en una ciudad llamada Kyoto, se firman unos acuerdos para prevenir las emisiones contaminantes de CO2, que ponen cachonda a la atmósfera y como no tiene atmósfero para aliviarse, es un serio problema.

Imaginemos que todos los próceres de los países desarrollados asienten que hay que aliviar la calentura atmosférica, y cuando llegan a sus dominios convencen a las empresas de que por el bien de la Natura y por el nuestro han de rebajar las emisiones de CO2.

Peeeeero, hay empresas u países, que ante la imposibilidad de reducir ésas emisiones, han de pagar unos impuestos para que de alguna manera, le baje la quemazón a la atmósfera, llamados CO2-bonos.

Imaginemos que hay alguna empresa que ¡¡¡EUREKA!!!, piensa en reforestar zonas sin vegetación, y vende ésas parcelas arboladas ganando 1.800 Millones $/año a ésos países que sería su tributo CO2-bono para compensar sus irrebajables emisiones.

Ahora imaginemos que una de ésas empresas se llame *New Forest, que se vaya a Uganda, que prometa a aldeanos autóctonos 100$ a cambio de su propiedad para plantar árboles, pero que sólo les pague 30, y a los que se resistieran, mandase a mafiosos y policías nativos corruptos, para desalojarlos a la fuerza,







y si fuera preciso quemando sus casas*, y a lo mejor...

...imaginemóslo sólo, con alguna persona sola e impedida dentro.








_*Olivia Mukamperezida, de 28 años, dijo que su casa estaba entre los primeros de su comunidad para ser quemadas. Un día a finales de 2009, dijo, su hijo mayor, el viernes, estaba enfermo en casa, así que fue a buscar la medicina. Los pobladores de repente le dijo que volver corriendo. Todo fue incinerado.*

"Encontré a mi casa cuando se terminó por completo", dijo. "Acabo de llorar".

La Sra. Mukamperezida nunca encontró a los culpables. Ella enterró los huesos del viernes en una tumba, pero dice que no sabe si todavía está allí.


*"Se están plantando árboles"*, dijo.


*"Dijeron que si dudamos que nos iban a disparar"*, dijo William Bakeshisha._



http://www.nytimes.com/2011/09/22/w...e-pushed-out.html?_r=3&scp=3&sq=uganda&st=cse


----------



## Atlantic (19 Mar 2012)

MELVILLE dijo:


> Aznar sabe mucho más de lo que ha contado, creo que eso es evidente. Nos haria un gran favor revelando lo que sabe. Y si no lo hace supongo que sera por interés, claro.















Interstitial - Noticia


----------



## sisebuto (19 Mar 2012)

El cachondeo de los explosivos. Zaplana confirma que la misma mañana del 11-M se comunica al gabinete de crisis que en los trenes había Titadyne con cordón detonante, dando la razón a la declaración de Díaz Pintado sobre lo que Cuadro Jaén le comunicó a las 12 del mediodía del 11-M, pero que éste niega: : "_No, yo no dije que era Titadyn, porque entre otras cosas el Titadyn es una marca comercial que utiliza ETA (...) Sólo le dije que era dinamita reforzada con cordón detonante_". Reconociendo que, en útimo extremo, se habría detectado _Pentrita_. Un autetico cachondeo que debería explicar el PP y su cadena de mandos policiales, desde Manzano a Acebes, pero que nunca harán porque ni sus votantes ni la clientela de la competencia tienen previsto hacerlo, incluyendo los correspondientes medios afines. 


<object width="560" height="315"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7lEQc8__1vI?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES&start=445"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7lEQc8__1vI?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES&start=445" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="560" height="315" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>

ZAPLANA EN LA VUELTA AL MUNDO 11M (15-03-2011) - YouTube


----------



## MELVILLE (19 Mar 2012)

sisebuto dijo:


> El cachondeo de los explosivos. Zaplana confirma que la misma mañana del 11-M se comunica al gabinete de crisis que en los trenes había Titadyne con cordón detonante [...] Un autetico cachondeo que debería explicar el PP y su cadena de mandos policiales, desde Manzano a Acebes, pero que nunca harán porque ni sus votantes ni la clientela de la competencia tienen previsto hacerlo, incluyendo los correspondientes medios afines.
> 
> 
> ZAPLANA EN LA VUELTA AL MUNDO 11M (15-03-2011) - YouTube



Pues eso, que expliquen 'el cachondeo de los explosivos', como muy bien lo llamas. Pero ni tienen lo que hay que tener ni se ven en la necesidad de hacerlo ni seguramente quieran darnos el gustazo porque se le vería el plumero a mas de uno y mas de dos.

Sl2


----------



## ZetaJoy (20 Mar 2012)

MELVILLE dijo:


> Pues eso, que expliquen 'el cachondeo de los explosivos', como muy bien lo llamas. Pero ni tienen lo que hay que tener ni se ven en la necesidad de hacerlo ni seguramente quieran darnos el gustazo porque se le vería el plumero a mas de uno y mas de dos.
> 
> Sl2



El plumero ya se vio en su momento:
[YOUTUBE]ucLYx0ppjUY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MELVILLE (20 Mar 2012)

ZetaJoy dijo:


> El plumero ya se vio en su momento:
> [YOUTUBE]ucLYx0ppjUY[/YOUTUBE]



Pues es verdad,* Zetajoy*. Se les vio el plumero. Y algunos siguen tan anchos y tan panchos despues de tantas mentiras y tanta intoxicación. 

El video que pones demuestra que algunas personas -o muchas- mienten y que en torno a los explosivos se ha creado una maraña desinformativa tan grande como para despistar a cualquiera que se asome a la verdad de los hechos. 

Uno puede creer que algunas cosas sean errores de desconocimiento pero no somos tan ingenuos como para tragarnos semejantes bolas que obedecen, sin duda, a la mala fe de ciertos personajes y a su deseo de enredarlo todo.

Sl2


----------



## sisebuto (20 Mar 2012)

MELVILLE, la auténtica maquinaria de intoxicación ha sido la de El Mundo y LD acosando durante años a Manzano y Rubalcaba pero no a quienes tomaron las decisiones fundamentales de la Mentira Oficial, que encima son presentados como víctimas del atentado. Ésa ha sido la verdadera trama de ocultación durante estos 8 años.

Ahora toca jugar a los trenes.

Torres-Dulce pide un informe exhaustivo a la Audiencia sobre los trenes del 11-M - Libertad Digital


----------



## MELVILLE (20 Mar 2012)

sisebuto dijo:


> MELVILLE, la auténtica maquinaria de intoxicación ha sido la de El Mundo y LD acosando durante años a Manzano y Rubalcaba pero no a quienes tomaron las decisiones fundamentales de la Mentira Oficial, que encima son presentados como víctimas del atentado. Ésa ha sido la verdadera trama de ocultación durante estos 8 años.
> 
> Ahora toca jugar a los trenes.
> 
> Torres-Dulce pide un informe exhaustivo a la Audiencia sobre los trenes del 11-M - Libertad Digital



Eso parece, *SISEBUTO*, eso parece. 

Durante mucho tiempo hemos estado con la mosca tras la oreja en una dirección y se nos ha pasado que los que tenían la sartén por el mango en aquel entonces eran otros. Y aun hay mucha gente que sigue pensando eso, ojo, y no ve mas allá de las anteojeras partidistas. 

No obstante, creo que en el caso del 11-M tienen mucho que callar y mucho que ocultar ambos partidos, aunque desde algunos medios nos hayan vendido que 'los buenos' eran unos y 'los malos', otros. Me puedo equivocar, claro, pero a mí me da que se pusieron de acuerdo en apuntalar la falacia oficial y en esas siguen. 

Mantienen el teatrillo de la discordia, de echarse en cara lo mal que lo gestionaron unos y la escandalera que formaron otros, con el consiguiente beneficio electoral, pero no es más que eso: un teatrillo de cara a la galería. 

Ambos saben que el 11-M les sacaria las vergüenzas al aire y, aunque unos, por la manifiesta ocultación, sean mas responsables que los otros, me parece que ambos han participado de la bazofia contaminadora. 

Y ahora se les llena la boca con la Constitución de 1812, el liberalismo y su tía en bragas. ¡Panda de mentirosos! Así os caigais con todo el equipo, mamonazos. :

Menos mal que hay mucha gente como vosotros que se mantiene firme en la búsqueda de la verdad.

Saludos


----------



## Tarúguez (21 Mar 2012)

Torres-Dulce pide a la AN un informe exhaustivo sobre los trenes del 11-M - Libertad Digital

Seguro estoy que el que lo redacte, va a quedar muy """"exhausto""""...

...digooooo a-gusto.

:ouch:

Engordar para morir se le llama.

Como juegan con la gente.

:vomito:

El fiscal Zaragozá que ha de redactarlo:

_"Da igual lo que estallara en los trenes"_

Lo dicho, quedará exhausto del _tó_.


----------



## CONSPIRADO (21 Mar 2012)

MELVILLE dijo:


> Nut:
> 
> Nada que añadir respecto a lo que escribes, pero sí en lo que se refiere a *Martin Bormann*, jerarca nazi que incluso asistió como testigo a la boda macabra entre Adolf Hitler y Eva Braun, hace años que está demostrado que murió en 1945:
> 
> ...



Yo tenía unos compañeros del colegio alemán que se apellidaban Rüdiger, a cuyo padre nadie lo había visto nunca. Decían que no salía de casa. Otro compañero, que luego fue dirigente de UCE (Unificación Comunista de España), que vivía puerta con puerta de los Rüdiger, que aseguraba haber visto al padre en un descuido y que se parecía mucho a Martin Borman.


----------



## swing (21 Mar 2012)

Caty
Me parece que para que aparezca el botón de gracias hay que iniciar sesion.


----------



## M. Priede (21 Mar 2012)

LOS VÍDEOS DEL JUICIO DEL 11-M

(Correo que envié en junio de 2008)

1-No se hacen autopsias a los suicidas. Los cuerpos (restos humanos entregados por la Policía) no contienen vestigio de los gases empleados por las unidades de asalto y que supuestamente se usaron antes de la explosión.
Juicio 11M sin censura - YouTube


2- Las tarjetas de los móviles fueron activadas, casi con toda probabilidad, después del atentado. Es decir que no hay ninguna garantía de que fueran activadas antes, tal y como debería ser.
También se trata el asunto del titadyne y del jefe de los Tedax Sánchez Manzano, que recoge las muestras de los trenes sin ser ésa una labor propia de él. Después las lleva al laboratorio de los Tedax, no al de la policía científica, tal y como corresponde por el protocolo a seguir.
Juicio 11M sin censura 2 - YouTube


3- Constaba que las muestras habían sido lavadas con agua y acetona y arrojados los líquidos. Se sostiene durante años que el explosivo que estalló en los trenes fue goma2. Cuando las pruebas mandadas a analizar por Gómez Bermúdez confirman que estalló titadyne (explosivo utilizado exclusivamente por ETA), los peritos tedaxos cambian la versión anterior y hablan de componentes de los que nunca hasta entonces se había hablado porque, según la directora del laboratorio "no se lo habían preguntado". Ella no conserva las muestras ni los resultados de estos análisis. Se dice que hubo contaminación de las muestras, y la misma persona que lo sostiene, la jefa de laboratorio, no recuerda ningún caso anterior en el que hubiera contaminación. Las muestras, según ella, se guardan en una bolsa que contiene una caja, cuya caja contiene bolsas y en las bolsas sobres que a su vez contienen bolsas precintadas; y todo ello cerrado en un armario. Sin embargo, sin saber cómo, se contaminaron.
Juicio 11M sin censura 3 - YouTube


4- Tremendo. La directora del laboratorio sostiene que los restos de una explosión nunca se llevan al laboratorio de la policía científica, aunque éste disponga de mejores medios. No explica porqué. Un abogado le enseña un informe en el que sí se remitieron las muestras. "Es que estaba de viaje en Barcelona y se hizo sin mi permiso". Gómez Bermúdez hace de inquisidor. El abogado le recuerda otro informe más en el que sí se envía. "No recuerdo por qué razón lo hice", contesta. Gómez Bermúdez saca un fajo de 43 folios con una relación de muestras de atentados remitidas al laboratorio de la policía científica.
Juicio 11M sin censura 4 - YouTube


5- Durante años se les niega a los peritos nombrados por el juez los resultados de los análisis. Se enteran en el juicio de los componentes que dice la jefa del laboratorio. En este vídeo queda clara la valía del juez, que ataja a un perito de Rubalcaba por querer liar la explicación que no sabe dar, al insistir este perito en presentar como prueba lo que no es más que una hipótesis.
Juicio 11M sin censura 5 - YouTube


6- Las traducciones son pura invención. Los intérpretes nombrados por el tribunal reconocen la falsedad de las traducciones oficiales. La fiscal arremete contra ellos. A pesar de su lamentable estado anímico no debemos sentir piedad por esta mujer: con tal de sacar adelante su tesis no duda ni un instante en solicitar condenas, prácticamente perpetuas, para acusados contra los cuales no existen más pruebas que las imaginadas por ella o fabricadas por la Policía. Hay ocasiones -en este caso al dirigirse al perito- en que recuerda al gato Silvestre cuando en los dibujos animados hablaba de sus "mardito roedore". Es suficiente recordar aquello de la casa de Morata de Tajuña: "todo er mundo sabe que el agujero era para esconder explosivo, porque las cabra comen en arto y las gallina en er suelo".
Juicio 11M sin censura 6 - YouTube



7- Un yihadista temible: El Gitanillo
11M Juicio sin censura 7 - YouTube



8- El Gitanillo acompaña a los jefes yihadistas, naturales de Lavapiés y que, mira por donde, tienen una academia para formar sherpas y enseñarles los secretos del alpinismo.
Juicio 11M sin censura 8 - YouTube


9- Los explosivos. Los peritos nombrados por el tribunal coinciden en que fue titadyne y no goma 2. Los nombrados por Rubalcaba insitían en que hubo contaminación en Mina Conchita, tesis que resultó insostenible. Después sostienen que fue en los moldes de fábrica, explicación que también hubo que descartar; finalmente en que se produjo en el laboratorio, cosa que no pudo hacerse a no ser de manera intencionada. Las muestras custodiadas por la Guardia Civil no presentan contaminación.
Juicio 11M sin censura 9 - YouTube


10- Un testigo había identificado a Zougam. Sin embargo en el juicio responde que viajaba en el piso superior del vagón mientras que la explosión se produjo en el de abajo. Contradicciones con la declaración inicial. Al final concluye: "Mire, señor juez, si le digo la verdad no sé dónde iba sentado".
Otro testigo: una mujer que cambia la declaración después de leer un libro sobre el 11-M: ahora identifica a un tipo diferente al anterior y que está en paradero desconocido. (Si en el futuro las cosas siguieran el rumbo propio de un país realmente democrático y en algún momento hubiese que trasladar a toda la gente pringada en este asunto, habría que ponerle dos locomotoras al tren que los tranportara. Antes de que eso suceda me temo que veremos estallar otros muchos trenes). Los testimonios tienen tanto valor que el acusado Zougam tendría que haber estado en tres trenes diferentes. Y eso que todos aseguran no haber leído periódicos.
Juicio 11M sin censura 10 - YouTube


11- Las mochilas que van y vienen. La que no estalló estaba preparada para que no lo hiciera.
Juicio 11M sin censura 11 bolchila - YouTube


12- La furgoneta Kangoo llega a la comisaría antes de lo que aparece en el documento oficial. El guía canino asegura que el perro no olfateó nada cuando introdujo al perro en la furgoneta cuando estaba en el aparcamiento. Sin embargo en comisaría aparecen explosivos en la zona de carga de la Kangoo y más de sesenta objetos relacionados. (En un vídeo posterior 'Las mentiras de Prisa' aparecen más detalles sobre la furgoneta; falta –y alguien tendría que explicar por qué razón- la comparecencia del policía que entró en el vehículo para dejarlo en punto muerto y subirlo a la grúa. Consta por las declaraciones que hizo a la prensa que no vio nada dentro de ese vehículo). Comparece también ¡el famoso portero automático de Rubalcaba!, portero de una finca cercana al lugar donde se encontró la furgoneta. El portero automático preparó en la sede del PSOE la declaración hecha en la comisión parlamentaria sobre el 11-M. Asegura ser testigo de ver a un hombre de tez clara; sin embargo también asegura que iba encapuchado, y no sabe si llevaba una mochila, una mochila y un bolso o dos bolsos.
Juicio 11M sin censura 12 kangoo portero - YouTube


CONCLUSIONES DEL GATO SILVESTRE Y SUS LEONES FISCALES

La fiscal intenta descalificar a los medios de comunicación que le han sido críticos. Apela a la carrera de periodismo como garante que debería ser de la verdad. (Demuestra con ello la idea que algunos tienen de sus cargos: "tengo oposición a fiscal y yo soy la verdad", vienen a decir; de ahí que con tanta frecuencia los tribunales sean algo así como el cortijo de jueces y fiscales, siendo nosotros los peones de la finca que comparecen ante el señorito, o señorita). Bermúdez la reconviene. Da un poco de pena, sí. Da pena porque se le va la voz cuando se siente desautorizada. Sin embargo el juez no reconvino al cretino que la fiscal jefe tenía a su derecha. Es intolerable que un fiscal se dirija a los acusados como "estos personajes". Intolerable.
http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=O8cyzZczigc



LAS MENTIRAS DE PRISA (Contraste entre la verdad y la realidad gabilonda)

1- La misma mañana del 11-M, estando los cadáveres aun calientes, el nieto del capitán Lozano difunde el rumor de que hay terroristas suicidas. Iñaki hace de vocero. En esos días se acusaba al Gobierno de conspiración para ocultar la verdad a los españoles. Iñaki presenta el juicio del 11-M ocultando todo lo que vimos en los vídeos anteriores.
http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=EqgzfAsR2hA



2- Contrastes entre las declaraciones de los mandos policiales y las pruebas.
http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=IH1OFxf9kxY


3- La información que pasa Ángel Acebes es la que le van facilitando los distintos cuerpos de seguridad, siempre a remolque de lo que aparece en la SER
http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=S1bQ3tj1Ngo


4- "¡Como este moro hable la hemos cagao!"
Otra: Al madero Pintado, subinspector general operativo, le preguntan "¿Cree usted que dentro del piso de Leganés había gente retenida contra su voluntad?" El inspector Clouseau, versión Morancos, responde: "A ehta pregunta yo le podría contehtar con un versso de Antonio Mashado que dise...". Le ataja el juez "¡Por favor, responda usted con algo más sencillo!" Ay, la leche, qué gente; no sabes si reír o llorar. El grupo Prisa como bastión de la mentira.
http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=lovEZ6Vewrc



5- Ñaki bilondo gavilanea. Pienso que el truco zapateril de poner carita de niño bueno lo aprendió el nieto del capitán Lozano de un maestro como Ñaki, que así le decían las marujas que en los años noventa llamaba a su programa matinal . Tener credibilidad es fundamental hasta para vender peines. Vean a Ñaki bilondear cual gavilán y contrasten con la información de Telemadrid
http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=V07a2bNxVz0


6- Prisa se sale de madre: los únicos responsables son los mineros y los moros de Lavapiés, a los que presenta como confidentes de la policía y –agarráos- del periódico El Mundo. El juez Bermúdez machaca al agente 'Víctor'. Tras la paliza, allí, al fondo, se ve a Pilar Manjón mazcando chicle.
http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=enF4Po4VeQ0


7- La Guardia Civil detiene a los yihadistas que van camino de Madrid. Portan cuchillos y mazos, ropa robada. Nada les levanta sospechas. También declara Zougam, que a todas luces es inocente de todo lo que se le imputa. No hay ninguna prueba contra él. (No tengan piedad de la fiscal)
http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=LA8VEP-KDtg


8- Prisa reconoce que la Policía y la Guardia Civil no han sido diligentes. La culpa, es evidente, será para quienes dirigían el Ministerio del Interior, tal y como se viene diciendo desde años en las tertulias de la cadena SER
http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=gHkBvPO1cjk


9- Hasta la mitad ya lo habíamos visto. A partir de la segunda mitad interviene Ñaki: para él todo está clarísimo. Y como prueba el testimonio de las fotografías de las víctimas, con musiquita de fondo y una paloma de la paz que suda sangre: "Sonó el despertador, or, or ; y estaba por llegar la pesadilla, illa, illa,....., mientras me desplomaba en una silla", (qué ripios, Dios mío, sólo faltaba que en el tren el cantautor viajara comiendo peladillas)
http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=1BS9qKRwZug


----------



## CONSPIRADO (21 Mar 2012)

M. Priede dijo:


> LOS VÍDEOS DEL JUICIO DEL 11-M
> 
> (Correo que envié en junio de 2008)
> 
> ...




Los vídeos ya los conocía, pero tus comentarios he de decir que son muuuuuuuuuuuuuy bueeeeeeeeeeeeenos.

Sl2


----------



## M. Priede (21 Mar 2012)

NUESTROS AMIGOS FRANCESES

*La televisión pública francesa intenta boicotear la presentación de resultados de Inditex*
La televisión pública francesa intenta boicotear la presentación de resultados de Inditex - elConfidencial.com

No hay nada nuevo:
_Amancio Ortega ultima la compra de un inmueble en Londres *después de que Paris denegara la apertura de una tienda en los Campos Elíseos*_
Zara se hace con una de las mejores manzanas de Londres - Libre Mercado

Isla podía responder pregúntandole qué hicieron en Francia con los 200.000 niños hijos de francesa y alemán nacidos durante la ocupación nazi. Y no fueron violadas, no. O puestos a hacer daño, preguntarle por algo más reciente: la operación Noirot, en la que oficiales franceses entrenaron a los hutus para llevar a cabo el genocidio de tutsis, que eran proanglosajones.

*Marruecos refuerza su marina con ayuda de Francia*

_La Armada de Marruecos ha dado un salto definitivo en la zona del Estrecho. La gran base naval cercana a Ceuta está lista para recibir a la moderna fragata francesa y tres corbetas_
El Confidencial Digital - Prensa digital | Diario actualidad | Noticias internacionales | Economia internacional

Todo esto vino impuesto a nuestros valientes patriotas peronistas y progretarios.

Espaa cede el control del Estrecho - Nacional - Nacional - ABC.es

Suma y sigue. Los que faltaban: 

18 de marzo del 2012
*Gibraltar reta a España. Prohibirá a los pescadores gaditanos faenar en aguas de la Bahía de Algeciras. Exteriores augura un grave conflicto diplomático*

El Confidencial Digital - Prensa digital | Diario actualidad | Noticias internacionales | Economia internacional

Que cedieron ante quienes los llevaron al gobierno el 11 de marzo de 2004 (cita propia):

"Por otra parte, nuestro país, no le podía dar garantías de continuidad a Estados Unidos en lo que se refiere a política exterior, pues en cuanto el PSOE volviese al gobierno lo más probable es que se produjese otro giro en favor de Francia y Alemania. Por su parte Gran Bretaña, cediendo ante Francia, se libraba de tener de socio a un país donde posee una colonia; por eso Gran Bretaña --con el silencio de Francia, que tendría mucho que decir en el asunto y nada dice-- se expande en aguas españolas y agrede a la guardia civil de manera continua. A cambio les damos los áridos para ayudarles

Por si fuera poco, un año después de la matanza, Zapatero renunció a que España continuara recibiendo fondos europeos a partir de 2013":

_"Blair afirmó al concluir la cumbre de Bruselas que España es uno de los países que más dinero dejará de percibir en el nuevo presupuesto comunitario"_

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ebas-mas-verosimiles-de-autoria-del-11-m.html

El PP ni está ni se le espera


----------



## M. Priede (21 Mar 2012)

CONSPIRADO dijo:


> Los vídeos ya los conocía, pero tus comentarios he de decir que son muuuuuuuuuuuuuy bueeeeeeeeeeeeenos.
> 
> Sl2



Gracias. Pues ya ves, si no los quité fue porque ando apurado de tiempo, porque ahora no me hacen gracia.


----------



## CONSPIRADO (23 Mar 2012)

Vuelvo a colgar el enlace al buscador del 11-M(entira), donde podréis encontrar casi todo lo investigado sobre el asunto:

http://bi11m.dyndns.org/

Sl2


----------



## sisebuto (24 Mar 2012)

¿Cómo puede ser tan fácil engañar a tanta gente? 

En estos documentales de _National Geographic_ se explica por qué.

Pon a Prueba tu Cerebro - *La Atención* - Dailymotion
Pon a Prueba tu Cerebro - *Aunque lo Veas no lo Creerás* - Dailymotion
Pon a Prueba tu Cerebro - *La Memoria* - Dailymotion


----------



## Tarúguez (24 Mar 2012)

Imposible resistirme a traer el post de *javilau*

:Aplauso: :Aplauso:
-------

Vuelve el inefable Torres-Dulce a exhibir su virtuosismo en el baile de la yenka. Basta con que se vislumbren en el horizonte unas elecciones o un acontecimiento importante, como el aniversario del 11 M, para que, repentinamente, nuestro eximio fiscal se vea poseído por un celo investigador incontenible que, inexorablemente, se esfuma por completo una vez salvado el trascendental acontecimiento. Salta a la vista que el PP no las tiene todas consigo en cuanto al resultado de las elecciones andaluzas y, como no, ha decidido tirar de su perenne recurso para intentar galvanizar a las desencantadas huestes populares ante sus flagrantes incumplimientos y traiciones, la investigación del 11 M, reforzada en esta ocasión por la reiteración de la petición de busca y captura de Josu Ternera. 

Torres-Dulce, como buen crítico de cine y admirador de los grandes maestros del séptimo arte, sabe perfectamente que el guión que interpreta, que con seguridad no ha escrito él, sino sus jefes, es muy flojo por previsible y repetitivo, pero insiste en su representación. Pues que lo deje ya, que abandone de una vez esta abyecta mascarada con la que está causando un inde******ible daño a las víctimas. Porque es indudable que, una vez celebradas las elecciones, el 11 M y la detención de Ternera volverán al rincón más oscuro y polvoriento del desván de los asuntos turbios del Estado. 

La verdad es que el PP y, en consecuencia, su tentáculo dentro de la Administración de Justicia, la Fiscalía, no tienen ninguna voluntad de avanzar en el esclarecimiento de la masacre, porque, entre otras cosas, al menos la cúpula del partido, sabe perfectamente lo que pasó y no está dispuesta, lo que ocurriría indefectiblemente si se conociera la verdad, a derribar el Régimen que permite vivir opíparamente a este partido, a través de la explotación de todos los españoles.

Si los populares y su Fiscalía quisieran realmente establecer públicamente la verdad de los atentados no repetirían insistentemente la siniestra cantinela de que los hechos probados son intocables, porque cualquier persona decente con un mínimo de información sobre el tema, y mucho más, por tanto, un fiscal de alto rango, sabe que los hechos “probados” en el juicio del 11 M son un conjunto de clamorosas falsedades. Si quisieran realmente juzgar a los verdaderos autores de la masacre, todos los cuales están libres y gozando de una impunidad absoluta, su primera medida habría sido instar la nulidad de pleno derecho del delictivo auto de sobreseimiento libre de la causa contra Sánchez Manzano, en vez de aferrarse al grotesco clavo ardiendo de que dicho auto no es recurrible, llevándole la contraria a la propia Audiencia Provincial de Madrid que en su infame auto argumentaba extensamente que su resolución se podía recurrir en casación ante el Supremo.

Si por algo tan insignificante como el asunto del hijo de Chaves se destituyó nada menos que al jefe de la UDYCO en Sevilla, al negarse a dar carpetazo al tema, que no se habrá hecho y se hará para encubrir y garantizar la impunidad de los autores del 11 M, tratándose de unos crímenes de una gravedad tan extrema y estando detrás de los mismos unos sujetos tan poderosos.

La relativa muerte de las estrellas - El blog de Federico

-----


----------



## Fermintx (24 Mar 2012)

Ah, que ahora ya dejan escribir esas cosas por alla?.


----------



## M. Priede (24 Mar 2012)

Sobre Javilau

Le suplico que nos cuente todo lo que sabe

La relativa muerte de las estrellas - El blog de Federico

Ya el otro día tuvimos unas palabras. Viene de hace tiempo.

La relativa muerte de las estrellas - El blog de Federico

El último lío con este sujeto y con el que firma Ebennet (estos dos más Churumbe y Olioagua son Peones Negros Libres, esa terminal cloaquera. Churumbe y Olioagua, seguro; de los otros dos sospecho que también).

Aquí empezó. Empezó la última vez, quiero decir:

La relativa muerte de las estrellas - El blog de Federico


----------



## Tarúguez (24 Mar 2012)

*Priede*

Sin entrar en los recientes intercambios que has tenido con _javilau_, me da el pálpito que por su post, está empezando a quitarse la venda azul.

De hecho, me sorprendió gratamente.

Pienso que muchas personas, presuponiendo el buen rollito de Sweet-Towers con LD, se iba a lanzar de cabeza a destapar y relanzar el caso.

Y en ése sentido, el citado post pone los puntos sobre las íes, lo cual es bastante obvio para nosotros, pero no para los que aún llevan la venda y empieza a aflojárseles el nudo.

Aún en LD, hay quién se apreta más el nudo, y no está de más, que los que antes la portaban, ayuden a otros a quitársela.


Abrazacos.


----------



## M. Priede (25 Mar 2012)

Tarúguez dijo:


> *Priede*
> 
> Sin entrar en los recientes intercambios que has tenido con _javilau_, me da el pálpito que por su post, está empezando a quitarse la venda azul.
> 
> ...



Creo que te equivocas, simplemente dirán que los del PP no quieren investigar por aquello <i>del sentido de Estado</i> de la derecha. Pero javilau y los suyos seguirán erre que erre con que los autores son moros, etarras y socialistas.

O son bobos manipulados, o cobran; no hay otra explicación


----------



## Tarúguez (25 Mar 2012)

Bobos no son, aunque tampoco creo que cobren, lo que pasa es que el mantra psoe-eta-moros es la baza pepera.

Por el bien de la verdad y el suyo moral propio, cuanto antes se den cuenta del engaño, mejor, y por el bien de no intoxicar.

De momento éste parece haberse dado cuenta de que Sweet-Towers>Gallardón>Rajoy.

Abrazacos.


----------



## Tarúguez (26 Mar 2012)

* "Eso no significa en modo alguno cuestionar el 11-M, sino un hecho que aparece, vamos a decir, extramuros del proceso del 11-M; pero en modo alguno implica la revocación, la investigación, la reprobación de la sentencia del 11-M, que es cosa juzgada y que merece el respeto más absoluto"

"Los hechos declarados probados, los culpables declarados culpables, y los delitos sancionados por la sentencia del 11-M, en el proceso del 11-M, son cosa juzgada y no se puede reabrir esta causa"

"Entonces hay que tener el más escrupuloso respeto y acatamiento respecto a las decisiones de los tribunales aunque cualquiera, evidentemente en términos del debido respeto y acatamiento, puede ejercer la crítica que se pueda establecer"*

_Eduardo Torres- Dulce_


Torres-Dulce será "implacable" contra la corrupción política



: *¿IMPLACABLE?* :


*El PP indulta a dos condenados por malversación de fondos públicos de CiU*

El PP indulta a dos condenados por malversación de fondos públicos de CiU :: Barcelona :: Cataluña

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 02:24 ---------- El original se escribió a las 02:02 ----------

Visto el expediente de indulto de don Josep María Servitje Roca, condenado por la Audiencia Provincial de Barcelona, Sección Décima, en sentencia de 30 de marzo de 2009, como autor de un delito continuado de prevaricación en concurso medial con un delito continuado de malversación de caudales públicos a la pena de cuatro años y seis meses de prisión y seis años de inhabilitación absoluta, por hechos cometidos en el año 1994, en el que se han considerado los informes del Tribunal sentenciador y del Ministerio Fiscal, a propuesta del Ministro de Justicia y previa deliberación del Consejo de Ministros en su reunión del día 17 de febrero de 2012,

Vengo en conmutar a don Josep María Servitje Roca la pena privativa de libertad impuesta por otra de un año de multa, que se satisfará en cuotas diarias de diez euros, cuyo inicio y forma de cumplimiento serán determinados por el Tribunal sentenciador, dejando subsistentes los demás pronunciamientos contenidos en la sentencia, a condición de que no vuelva a cometer delito doloso en el plazo de tres años desde la publicación del real decreto.

Dado en Madrid, el 17 de febrero de 2012.

JUAN CARLOS R.

El Ministro de Justicia,
ALBERTO RUIZ-GALLARDÓN JIMÉNEZ

BOE.es: Documento BOE-A-2012-3577 de 13/03/2012




Visto el expediente de indulto de don Víctor Manuel Lorenzo Acuña, condenado por la Audiencia Provincial de Barcelona, Sección Décima, en sentencia de 30 de marzo de 2009, como autor de un delito continuado de prevaricación en concurso medial con un delito continuado de malversación de caudales públicos a la pena de dos años y tres meses de prisión y cuatro años de inhabilitación absoluta, con la accesoria de inhabilitación especial para el desempeño de cargos de administración o representación de sociedades, para contratar con las administraciones públicas y obtener concesiones o subvenciones de las mismas durante el tiempo de duración de la pena de prisión, por hechos cometidos en el año 1994, en el que se han considerado los informes del Tribunal sentenciador y del Ministerio Fiscal, a propuesta del Ministro de Justicia y previa deliberación del Consejo de Ministros en su reunión del día 17 de febrero de 2012,

Vengo en conmutar a don Víctor Manuel Lorenzo Acuña la pena privativa de libertad impuesta por otra de un año de multa, que se satisfará en cuotas diarias de diez euros, cuyo inicio y forma de cumplimiento serán determinados por el Tribunal sentenciador, dejando subsistentes los demás pronunciamientos contenidos en la sentencia, a condición de que no vuelva a cometer delito doloso en el plazo de tres años desde la publicación del real decreto.

Dado en Madrid, el 17 de febrero de 2012.

JUAN CARLOS R.

El Ministro de Justicia,
ALBERTO RUIZ-GALLARDÓN JIMÉNEZ

BOE.es: Documento BOE-A-2012-3574 de 13/03/2012


----------



## CONSPIRADO (29 Mar 2012)

Buenos días, amigos, ¿estáis de huelga o qué? Je, je.

Pongo el comentario para que el hilo reaparezca en la primera página.

Sl2


----------



## MELVILLE (29 Mar 2012)

CONSPIRADO dijo:


> Buenos días, amigos, ¿estáis de huelga o qué? Je, je.
> 
> Pongo el comentario para que el hilo reaparezca en la primera página.
> 
> Sl2



Hola, CONSPIRADO, y saludos a todos los 'burbujeros':

No, yo no estoy de huelga ni lo he estado hoy, lo que pasa es que estos días no he podido pasarme por este hilo de la burbuja -bueno, ni por este ni por ningún otro. Y eso que he andado por el interneque pero...

A ver qué sacan del famoso vagón 'perdido y hallado en el templo'. Ya nos mentirán lo que sea 

Saludos


----------



## sisebuto (30 Mar 2012)

¿Qué os parece la "exposición de patita" de FJL y LD con el 11-M? ¿Por qué ese abandono súbito del interés por saber la verdad? En el caso de FJL enterrando el blog con una charlas sobre el haiku y unos videos de la Güitnei Jiuston. La verdad que me temía algo así en cuanto la PP gobernara pero nunca pensé que podrían llegar a hacerlo con tal descaro. Qué forma de engañar y manipular a la gente, joé.


----------



## Marxista Fashionista (30 Mar 2012)

Yo creo que lo de LD y el 11-M era previsible totalmente para un libelo de tal categoría. A pesar de que la labor de Luis del Pino me parece encomiable (si bien no estoy de acuerdo con su hipótesis sobre la autoría) e imparcial, el uso que se han hecho de las investigaciones de manera torticera y partidista por el vocero mayor del grupo (FJL) me dan asco y risa al mismo tiempo.

¿Qué se puede esperar de alguien que ha alentado toda clase de dudas -fundadas e infundadas- sobre el 11-M y que tras la supuesta ejecución de Bin Laden el pasado años escribe lo que abajo remito?

_*A diferencia del 11-S, donde siempre estuvo clara la autoría y la voluntad de aniquilar a los culpables, la peor masacre española con nítida intencionalidad política, el 11M, sigue por investigar.* En realidad, lo que hay que investigar es la relación de los policías falsificadores de pruebas con los que pusieron las bombas y con el Gobierno socialista salido del atentado, que ha hecho todo lo posible para impedir que pueda averiguarse la verdad acerca de su autoría intelectual y material._

Link al original: El 11-S, vengado; el 11-M por investigar - El blog de Federico

Si bien LD y ElMundo han sido los medios que han "derribado" la V.O. del 11-M para aquellos que se han molestado en informarse, la actitud totalmente ausente de crítica y de seguidismo fanático de la política exterior norteamericana y sus dogmas que hace LD y Jiménez Losantos es ABSOLUTAMENTE REPUGNANTE, por lo que no se puede esperar otra cosa de gentuza como esta, por más que se valga de las buenas intenciones de investigadores más o menos imparciales y que la gente que lee y se cree sus informaciones e intoxicaciones lo haga de buena fe.

Lo que más me divierte es que desde los dos medios anteriormente mencionados, que alentaron en cierta medida el movimiento de los Peones Negros han creado un "monstruo" que se les ha ido de las manos, cuando (parte de) éstos se han quitado la venda y han comenzado a situar el 11-M en una estrategia global de terror, más allá de la disputas políticas locales y el binomio PP-PSOE. Federico debe estar hasta los mismísimos de esos impertinentes que ahora le recriminan su actitud en el blog. Que se joda.


----------



## M. Priede (30 Mar 2012)

Marxista Fashionista dijo:


> Yo creo que lo de LD y el 11-M era previsible totalmente para un libelo de tal categoría. A pesar de que la labor de Luis del Pino me parece encomiable (si bien no estoy de acuerdo con su hipótesis sobre la autoría) e imparcial, el uso que se han hecho de las investigaciones de manera torticera y partidista por el vocero mayor del grupo (FJL) me dan asco y risa al mismo tiempo.
> 
> ¿Qué se puede esperar de alguien que ha alentado toda clase de dudas -fundadas e infundadas- sobre el 11-M y que tras la supuesta ejecución de Bin Laden el pasado años escribe lo que abajo remito?
> 
> ...



Coincido con usted en todo salvo en la descalificación a Jiménez Losantos. Reúne otros muchos méritos que compensan ese seguidismo y papanatismo ante los Estados Unidos. No es César Vidal, que el hombre, en fin.

Y sí, creyeron que tras la masacre había otra autoría y al final no pueden eludir la evidencia, salvo diciendo que exigen saber la verdad, al paso que alaban la política de expolio y crimen que se está llevando a cabo en Irak, Libia, y pronto Irán. Por el medio Siria, y Egipto, a las que me temo que van a despedazar como hicieron con Libia e Irak. De Egipto nadie habla pero van a convertirlo en un estado fallido y por tanto ingobernable, como los anteriores. Y como México

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/politica/252076-mexico-fallido-segun-estados-unidos.html

Ahora vuelven a dejar hablar en el blog de Federico, pero ya veremos hasta cuando. Por supuesto ni citar el 11-s, Londres, Ben Laden, etc.

Una pena. Yo sigo admirando a Federico, mucho, pero ya no tanto. César Vidal se ha convertido para mí en un fantoche. Una prueba viviente de que la erudición no está reñida con la estupidez.

"Desde el 11-m todo es 11-m", dicen ellos. O decían. Por supuesto, y antes del 11-m, porque el asunto de la pérdida de nuestra soberanía no arranca en esa fecha. En esa fecha se remata. Pero de eso no quieren ni oir hablar.


----------



## M. Priede (30 Mar 2012)

Cada día que pasa estoy más convencido de que Sarkozy en la presidencia francesa fue una de las muchas exigencias de Estados Unidos a Francia por la entrega de la oveja española.

Más que exigencia, una garantía de que los acuerdos se llevarían a buen puerto.

Este artículo es más que conocido

http://www.voltairenet.org/Operacion-Sarkozy-Como-la-CIA-puso

Y de cómo las cloacas francesas le limpiaron el terreno hacia la presidencia a Sarko. Y aun despúes. Recordemos que Sarkozy había cesado como ministro de Interior a finales de marzo de 2004, le sustituyó otra alcantarilla como Villepin y luego volvió Sarkozy.

Quién era la víctima de la manipulación en el caso Clearstream: ¿el presidente francés Sarkozy o el ex Primer ministro Villepin? [Red Voltaire]

Meyssan se tuvo que exiliar a raíz de la llegada de Sarkozy a la presidencia. Aun así, desde Líbano, lo tiene sometido a marcaje.

Numerosos artículos de Meyssan sobre el hombre de la CIA en París

http://www.voltairenet.org/+-Sarkozy-Nicolas-+?lang=es


----------



## M. Priede (30 Mar 2012)

Cada día que pasa estoy más convencido de que Sarkozy en la presidencia francesa fue una de las muchas exigencias de Estados Unidos a Francia por la entrega de la oveja española.

Más que exigencia, una garantía de que los acuerdos se llevarían a buen puerto.

Este artículo es más que conocido

Operación Sarkozy: Cómo la CIA puso uno de sus agentes en la presidencia de la República Francesa [Red Voltaire]

Y de cómo las cloacas francesas le limpiaron el terreno hacia la presidencia a Sarko. Y aun despúes. Recordemos que Sarkozy había cesado como ministro de Interior a finales de marzo de 2004, le sustituyó otra alcantarilla como Villepin y luego volvió Sarkozy.

Quién era la víctima de la manipulación en el caso Clearstream: ¿el presidente francés Sarkozy o el ex Primer ministro Villepin? [Red Voltaire]

Meyssan se tuvo que exiliar a raíz de la llegada de Sarkozy a la presidencia. Aun así, desde Líbano, lo tiene sometido a marcaje.

Numerosos artículos de Meyssan sobre el hombre de la CIA en París

Sarkozy, Nicolas [Red Voltaire]


----------



## MELVILLE (30 Mar 2012)

M. Priede dijo:


> [...]
> 
> Ahora vuelven a dejar hablar en el blog de Federico, pero ya veremos hasta cuando. Por supuesto ni citar el 11-s, Londres, Ben Laden, etc.
> 
> ...



PRIEDE:

Dejarán hablar en el blog de FJL hasta que vuelvan los oliaguados a enmerdar y vuelva a subir el tono de las discusiones, y entonces FJL le dé otra vez cancha al moderador moderadito (Daniel SH), saque la guillotina y vuelvan las escabechinas de comentarios. En eso la Burbu es mejor. Al menos en lo que yo sé...

Yo tambien sigo admirando a Federico. A CV sí que no puedo tragarle: me parece un pedante insufrible, un tipo que se ha quitado la careta desde que salió de COPE y encima sus libros de Historia no son tan buenos como muchos suponen. Están llenos de errores, olvidos totalmente premeditados o tergiversaciones interesadas, algo que un historiador serio nunca haría.

Sl2


----------



## M. Priede (30 Mar 2012)

MELVILLE dijo:


> PRIEDE:
> 
> Dejarán hablar en el blog de FJL hasta que vuelvan los oliaguados a enmerdar y vuelva a subir el tono de las discusiones, y entonces FJL le dé otra vez cancha al moderador moderadito (Daniel SH), saque la guillotina y vuelvan las escabechinas de comentarios. En eso la Burbu es mejor. Al menos en lo que yo sé...
> 
> ...



De C. Vidal compré en un despiste, en una gasolinera, el de 1808. Madre mía, qué tomadura de pelo: doscientas páginas con letra para cegatón y no decían nada.

Moa (que me baneó dos veces) lo está dejando muy mal.


----------



## MELVILLE (30 Mar 2012)

M. Priede dijo:


> De C. Vidal compré en un despiste, en una gasolinera, el de 1808. Madre mía, qué tomadura de pelo: doscientas páginas con letra para cegatón y no decían nada.
> 
> Moa (que me baneó dos veces) lo está dejando muy mal.



Yo compré dos novelas suyas y me regalaron uno sobre Historia de España. Las novelas no pude terminarlas y el de Historia me pareció sectario y parcial.

En efecto, creo que Moa le está atizando de lo lindo. Se me había olvidado eso. Si echaron a Moa fue porque le hacia sombra a Cesaraugusto Vidalito, en efecto. Y con ello Ld ha perdido una buena cantidad de seguidores.


----------



## M. Priede (31 Mar 2012)

MELVILLE dijo:


> Yo compré dos novelas suyas y me regalaron uno sobre Historia de España. Las novelas no pude terminarlas y el de Historia me pareció sectario y parcial.
> 
> En efecto, creo que Moa le está atizando de lo lindo. Se me había olvidado eso. Si echaron a Moa fue porque le hacia sombra a Cesaraugusto Vidalito, en efecto. Y con ello Ld ha perdido una buena cantidad de seguidores.



No, no fue por eso, fue porque Moa iba demasiado por libre y se estaba poniendo muy pesado con reivindicar el franquismo. Además es un pésimo columnista político; a la altura de la banda que tiene de comentaristas en su blog. Como historiador ahí están sus libros sobre la guerra, que no son capaces de rebatir. Además, en sus libros, escribe muy bien, con sobriedad y claridad; no así en el blog, que a veces parecen palabras de un completo energúmeno

El colmo fue cuando en un programa de televisión llamó pu.ta a Paz Vega y luego usó el blog de LD para seguir en lo mismo. Antes trató a los homosexuales de enfermos, hecho que provocó la salida de LD de José María Marco. Y la reivindicación permanente del franquismo, en el blog y en las columnas.

Pero el remate fue ese, lo de Paz Vega, que ciertamente era inadmisible y comprometía a la empresa LD


----------



## MELVILLE (31 Mar 2012)

M. Priede dijo:


> No, no fue por eso, fue porque Moa iba demasiado por libre y se estaba poniendo muy pesado con reivindicar el franquismo. Además es un pésimo columnista político; a la altura de la banda que tiene de comentaristas en su blog. Como historiador ahí están sus libros sobre la guerra, que no son capaces de rebatir. Además, en sus libros, escribe muy bien, con sobriedad y claridad; no así en el blog, que a veces parecen palabras de un completo energúmeno
> 
> El colmo fue cuando en un programa de televisión llamó pu.ta a Paz Vega y luego usó el blog de LD para seguir en lo mismo. Antes trató a los homosexuales de enfermos, hecho que provocó la salida de LD de José María Marco. Y la reivindicación permanente del franquismo, en el blog y en las columnas.
> 
> Pero el remate fue ese, lo de Paz Vega, que ciertamente era inadmisible y comprometía a la empresa LD



Es cierto. No recordaba lo de Paz Vega. Lo de los homosexuales fue sonado. Fue un ataque que tampoco le toleró Federico, como lo del franquismo. Sí, fue una acumulación de encontronazos. Es que parece como si Moa se lo hubiera estado buscando, con tanta provocacion. "A ver hasta donde aguantan, a ver cuanto me consienten..." Hasta que lo defenestraron.


----------



## SARC_borrado (31 Mar 2012)

Desde que comenzaron a censurar los comentarios incómodos sobre el 11M y echaron a Pio Moa apenás entro en LD. La verdad es que apenas encuentro algo de interés en ese medio salvo que uno quiera informarse por donde respira el régimen actual.

Moa podrá tener sus cosas, (que a estas alturas de la película aún culpe a ETA del asesinato de Carrero Blanco es que manda huevos) pero lo que no se le puede negar es que no se pliega a intereses espurios.

En este país si quieres progresar aunque sea un poquito hay temas que no se pueden ni mencionar. Que hayan largado a Moa por reivindicar algunos aspectos positivos del franquismo, por criticar la agenda del loby gay o por dejar en ridículo las gilipolleces anicatólicas de CV es que es sintomático de lo que es LD.

Por que esa es otra, LD se ha mostrado al fin como lo que es, una absoluta engañifa para el lector de derechas. Lo único que hacen es vender mercancía averiada.


----------



## M. Priede (31 Mar 2012)

Sarc

Lo expulsaron no por los temas tratados, además, a fin de cuentas, de no haber sido por Federico y por César Vidal cuando estaban en la COPE, Moa sería un completo desconocido. Lo echaron por la insistencia en reivindicar el franquismo como base de la democracia actual --y en eso lleva razón, otra cosa es que esa vía sea camino a ninguna parte-- y por las maneras, muy groseras. 

Tienes que saber lo que tienes que decir y cómo, dependiendo del sitio donde estés. No puedes emplear el mismo lenguaje en todos sitios ni perseverar en una línea que choca con los intereses del grupo donde publicas. Eso es lógico. Moa llegó a creer que su blog era suyo, exclusivamente. Sus artículos cada día eran más previsibles, prácticamente repetitivos.

Es una lástima, porque en su página yo tenía total libertad para escribir lo que me diera la gana, sin embargo permitía que una banda de necios incapaces de centrarse en el asunto que se debatía, me pusieran a caldo; y yo a ellos, claro está. Los insultaba con gana, como aquí, o más, porque hay que ver qué gente era aquella; y ellos no perdían ocasión de ningunearme o faltarme. A mí me borraban y a ellos les dejaban los comentarios intactos. Me baneó. Esto se repitió en el penúltimo blog que abrió, en Intereconomía, pero esta vez no transigí más de dos veces. Le dije que se fuera a tomar por el c.ulo (literal) y que hiciera el favor de banearme para no caer en la tentación de volver por allí. Esta vez fue muy atento conmigo: dicho y hecho.

De todos modos no mezclo las cosas; he seguido y sigo el debate que se trae con C. Vidal, y le está dando hasta en el forro. Moa es inteligente y culto, y coincido en muchas de sus apreciaciones, en otras razona como un energúmeno. El problemas no son sus defectos, que todos el mundo los tiene, sino que acaban por gobernarle, como a tantos, y separarle de lo que más le conviene.

De haber dicho las cosas de otras manera --y tiene talento de sobra para hacerlo-- nunca habría salido de LD.

Él culpa a C. Vidal por haberle rebatido, y nunca sabremos si Moa, de haber utilizado otras maneras, habría acabo por ser expulsado igualmente. Nunca lo sabremos. Pero, sin duda, que la causa o causas que indico han sido más que suficientes para apartarlo de LD.

LdP continúa entrevistándolo todos los domingo, para que opine durante 10 minutos. Eso habla bien de los dos, y de la empresa.

Aquí tenéis una explicación que a mi juicio no responde a la realidad, al menos del todo:

Pío Moa: "César Vidal llevaba tiempo intentando echarme de Libertad Digital" :: Periodismo :: Internet :: Periodista Digital

Se olvida de que para criticar a quienes defienden un boicot a Cataluña no se hace con un título como este. Eso lo puede hacer alguien como yo, o como nosotros, en un comentario en un blog, pero no en un artículo. Y no digamos de título del mismo. Lo raro es que en su día se lo colgaran. Y esto prueba también el energumenismo de Moa

Po Moa - No es la economa, estpido - Libertad Digital


----------



## SARC_borrado (31 Mar 2012)

M. Priede dijo:


> Sarc
> 
> Lo expulsaron no por los temas tratados, además, a fin de cuentas, de no haber sido por Federico y por César Vidal cuando estaban en la COPE, Moa sería un completo desconocido. Lo echaron por la insistencia en reivindicar el franquismo como base de la democracia actual --y en eso lleva razón, otra cosa es que esa vía sea camino a ninguna parte-- y por las maneras, muy groseras.
> 
> ...





Donde tu ves maneras groseras y energumenismo yo veo alguien que escribe sin complejos, haciendo frente donde más les duele a los policías del pensamiento de toda la vida.

En cuanto a sus artículos cada vez más _repetitivos _que mencionas, bueno, eso es interpretable, la verdad es que lo más probable es que su blog fuera de lo más leído en LD con diferencia.


----------



## M. Priede (31 Mar 2012)

SARC dijo:


> Donde tu ves maneras groseras y energumenismo yo veo alguien que escribe sin complejos, haciendo frente donde más les duele a los policías del pensamiento de toda la vida.
> 
> En cuanto a sus artículos cada vez más _repetitivos _que mencionas, bueno, eso es interpretable, la verdad es que lo más probable es que su blog fuera de lo más leído en LD con diferencia.



No, no lo creas, el de deportes es el de más lectores, con diferencia. El suyo, que llegó a tener diez mil entradas diarias, últimamente estaba por las dos mil.

Yo creo que no lo echaron antes porque hay mucho liberal que entiende el liberalismo simplemente como pagar menos impuestos. De hecho, en su blog, la mayoría eran liberales sector carcundia.

Una cosa es hablar _sin complejos,_ que dices, y otra hacerlo como él lo hace. Luis del Pino tiene un programa que se titula así: sin complejos

Moa da por buena la versión oficial del 11-s, la invasión de Afganistán por culpa de los talibanes, el atentado de ETA a Carrero. Y es muy chocarrero a la hora de rebatirte --pero mucho, eh--; a la altura de cualquiera de los que escriben en su blog. Tremendo. Ni comparación con LdP

Incluso le costó rechazar la versión oficial del 11-m. Se ve que le encajaba, que le gustaba, que fueran islamistas. Mira esto:

Un artculo de Po Moa - Los enigmas del 11M - Luis del Pino

Y no te pongo lo del 11-s, que te caerías de espalda. O el cénit del petróleo, aunque en esto últimamente ya se callaba.


----------



## SARC_borrado (1 Abr 2012)

M. Priede dijo:


> No, no lo creas, el de deportes es el de más lectores, con diferencia. El suyo, que llegó a tener diez mil entradas diarias, últimamente estaba por las dos mil.
> 
> Yo creo que no lo echaron antes porque hay mucho liberal que entiende el liberalismo simplemente como pagar menos impuestos. De hecho, en su blog, la mayoría eran liberales sector carcundia.
> 
> ...




De acuerdo, pero al menos me reconocerás una cosa, y es que en su blog, se permitió una gran libertad en el tema de los comentarios, incluso en los directamente injuriosos contra su persona.

Semejante manga ancha es impensable en el de por ejemplo FJL.


----------



## M. Priede (1 Abr 2012)

SARC dijo:


> De acuerdo, pero al menos me reconocerás una cosa, y es que en su blog, se permitió una gran libertad en el tema de los comentarios, incluso en los directamente injuriosos contra su persona.
> 
> Semejante manga ancha es impensable en el de por ejemplo FJL.



Es cierto. Y una libertad total para abordar cualquier tema y desde cualquier perspectiva. Eso es lo incomprensible de Moa, que permitiendo todo eso sin embargo mimó y cameló a los más necios. Allí siguen con él, ahora en intereconomía y en el blog personal.


----------



## M. Priede (1 Abr 2012)

No descarto tampoco que la inquina de C. Vidal fuera grande, porque Moa no comulgaba con la devoción por Israel ni por lo anglosajón, algo que se ha convertido en seña de identidad en LD. Más que España, mucho más. No digamos en el evangelista de Vallecas.


----------



## lalol (1 Abr 2012)

Razones por las que LD echó a Moa:

- Desliza críticas de peso a judíos, yanquis, protestantes y liberales.
- Es rabiosamente anglófobo e hispanófilo, hasta el punto de considerar a Esperanza Aguirre una vendepatrias.
- Se opone en cierta medida al orden mundial actual. Por ejemplo, calificó a Sarkozy de *asesino* por lo que hizo con Gadafi en Libia, mientras el resto de LD aplaudía la jugada hasta con las orejas.
- Aunque sigue siendo liberal en lo político, se está adentrando en terrenos de la derecha radical que les resultan sumamente incómodos a los prebostes de LD. Formula críticas de fondo --y no de mentirijilla, como Federico y el resto-- a la derecha pepera. Ciertas cosas que dice de Franco ya han dejado de resultar útiles.
- En su blog admite que comentaristas pongan en duda dogmas oficiales como el Holocausto, aunque procure rebatirlo, y desliza él mismo dudas peligrosas acerca de la II Guerra Mundial (por ejemplo, sostiene que fue la URSS quien salvó el culo a las potencias democráticas).
- Ha tocado terrenos singularmente sensibles en su crítica a homosexuales y feministas.
- Y muy especialmente, UNA VEZ QUE GANA EL PP, Moa se convierte por fuerza en alguien sumamente incómodo para LD, pues ahora se trata de mostrar un perfil moderado y de obtener favores de los amiguetes del PP que han subido al poder. Moa servía para movilizar el voto conservador y no liberal, pero ahora puede resultar molesto.

Con todo eso, no creo grave que Moa no sea especialmente receptivo a determinadas teorías alternativas. Ya hace suficientemente con lo que hace. Además es cierto que en sus blogs permite a los comentaristas un nivel de crítica que ni de lejos admiten el resto, y, lo que es más importante, desciende a discutir con los que comentan en su blog, los trata como personas y no como simples borregos que hacen subir las visitas...


----------



## M. Priede (1 Abr 2012)

Bernal

Totalmente de acuerdo. Su carácter era causa suficiente como para apartarlo, pero ya dije que nunca llegaremos a saber si de haber dicho lo mismo pero de otras maneras no hubiese acabado igual.

En esto último discrepo: _Con todo eso, no creo grave que Moa no sea especialmente receptivo a determinadas teorías alternativas._

Esa sospecha también la tuve yo; no era concebible tal burricie. Al final me convencí de que yo mismo me engañaba, porque muchas de sus críticas eran totalmente innecesarias. Todo el mundo tiene sus carencias; Moa también. Mira a César Vidal: 28 carreras, 18 mil libros, 15 idiomas, y todo para razonar con una simpleza propia del más burdo ideólogo.

Y de Moa ahí está su resistencia a aceptar que el islamismo no era el responsable de la matanza del 11-m. Yo lo achacaba a una deformación profesional propia de los buenos historiadores, que no fían tanto de la bibliografía como de los hechos en sí, avalados por documentos contrastados, y no por interpretaciones o meras hipótesis y conjeturas, por más fundamentadas que estén. Por eso digo que Moa es un pésimo analista de la política cotidiana, ya que de la razón última de los acontecimientos políticos presentes, al menos de la mayoría de ellos, solo podemos juzgar con un mínimo conocimiento después de pasado un tiempo; a veces muchas décadas. Y ni aun así, porque la bibliografía --con frecuencia insostenible-- que el sistema acaba imponiendo entre los hechos ocurridos y el estudio crítico, puede generar prejuicios que duran siglos. Ahí está la Leyenda Negra.
_
Ya hace suficientemente con lo que hace. Además es cierto que en sus blogs permite a los comentaristas un nivel de crítica que ni de lejos admiten el resto, y, lo que es más importante, desciende a discutir con los que comentan en su blog, los trata como personas y no como simples borregos que hacen subir las visitas..._

Bueno, el único crítico era yo y dos o tres más, que por otra parte no se molestaban mucho en debatir (con razón); el resto se dividía entre la fachenda, la pedantería bibliográfica y el liberalismo más ramplón. El nivel de debate en su blog era y es bajísimo. Te lo digo yo, que durante años solo entré allí para leer sus escritos, pero jamás a los comentaristas; y cuando lo hice me quedé un par de años. Te aseguro que es uno de los blogs que más llegué a odiar, precisamente por las posibilidades que ofrecía, tanto de libertad de expresión --prácticamente total-- como de extensión (cada comentario permitía 10 mil caracteres, y podías repetir cuantas veces quisieras con solo esperar dos minutos. Un lujo en cualquier blog). Desgraciadamente acampó allí lo más necio, no en vano bauticé el lugar como _el Casino de Moa_, porque era eso: un casino de provincias, tratando los mismos asuntos una y mil veces y cada vez repitiendo lo dicho desde hacía años. La segunda guerra mundial y las discusiones de por dónde tenía que haber avanzado Zukov, o Rommel, o Montgomery; lo de Fray Bartolomé de las Casas, o la hambruna irlandesa y la política genocida al respecto llevada a cabo por Gran Bretaña, eran temas que se trataban cada dos o tres meses. Y aun siguen en ello. Gente como Gaditano, Manuelp, Hegemon, Menorqui, Bacon, eran totalmente previsibles; alguno necio hasta extremos incocebibles, caso de Hegemon. Además no les interesaba lo más mínimo la actualidad política ni sabían interpretarla, nunca pasaban información; se limitaban a un copia y pega de artículos de historia o a decir lo primero que se les pasara por la cabeza, incluso gente como Lead, cuya bibliografía era grande, y que no sabía salir del doctrinarismo liberal.


----------



## M. Priede (1 Abr 2012)

Y en cuanto a bajar al ruedo a debatir, lo hace desde hace poco; cuando yo estaba no era así. Seguramente que ahora dispone de más tiempo. Además lo hace de manera chocarrera, displicente. Aunque según con quién. Se ha hecho con una corte a su alrededor que no tienen _dos tortas dialécticas_. De los dos más protegidos, unos es incapaz de pasar de los ocho renglones de cosecha propia, y otro, necio como no hay ninguno en la Burbuja, donde hay de todo. Y lo son porque los deja hacer, por eso no salen de allí, porque en otros blogs jamás asoman la patita, ya que es muy fácil dejarlos en ridículo y ellos lo saben. En el de Federico, donde la gente está o estaba muy informada, cada vez que aparecía alguno era el hazmerreír.


----------



## CONSPIRADO (1 Abr 2012)

Por lo que conozco a Fede y a Luis del Pino, creo que a ambos les han dejado llegar hasta donde han llegado y les han cortado las alas.
Han hecho y hacen todo lo que han podido, a nadie se le puede exigir la heroicidad.
Fede es muy inteligente y creo que su prouseñismo es puramente utilitario. Cree que la única posibilidad de avanzar en el conocimiento de lo que pasó es pasito a pasito y desde abajo y que puede que así, los de arriba, vayan soltando lastre poniendo sucesivos cortafuegos.

Sl2


----------



## sisebuto (1 Abr 2012)

CONSPIRADO dijo:


> Por lo que conozco a Fede y a Luis del Pino, creo que a ambos les han dejado llegar hasta donde han llegado y les han cortado las alas.
> Han hecho y hacen todo lo que han podido, a nadie se le puede exigir la heroicidad.



Ya, CONSPIRADO, pero ¿quién les ha cortado las alas? ¿Rubalcaba? ¿Bermúdez? ¿La PSOE? 
Si así fuese habría que aplicarles el dicho ése de: Manolete, si no sabes torear, ¿pa qué te metes?. También le cortaron las alas a decenas de periodistas, policías y jueces que ha mentido y siguen mintiendo sobre el 11-M. Bienvenidos al club de los sin alas. Pero para ese viaje no hacía falta tanta alforja, para eso mejor que se hubiesen tragado la V.O. desde el principio y nos hubiésemos ahorrrado este jaleo. Si el corte alar vino desde la PP, ¿por qué no lo denuncian? ¿No querían saber la verdad a cualquier precio? ¿O es que ya llegaron a un acuerdo sobre el suyo?



CONSPIRADO dijo:


> Fede es muy inteligente y creo que su prouseñismo es puramente utilitario. Cree que la única posibilidad de avanzar en el conocimiento de lo que pasó es pasito a pasito y desde abajo y que puede que así, los de arriba, vayan soltando lastre poniendo sucesivos cortafuegos.
> Sl2



Sí, pasito a pasito pero palante y patrás, mientras llegan las subvenciones que salven el chiringuito. El mismo chachachá que el resto de la prensa, sindicatos, partidos, colegios profesionales, Iglesia.... 

En resumen: Spain.


----------



## M. Priede (1 Abr 2012)

Sisebuto

Spain y lo que no es Spain. Qué manía con flajelarse. Mira esto que vinculaba ayer:

Nicolas Sarkozy ahoga a los periodistas franceses [Red Voltaire]

¿Dónde está la prensa inglesa con lo suyo, o la norteamericana? Y aquello todavía fue más grave, porque fue obra exclusivamente interna. De cara a las élites políticas, no; de cara al pueblo llano, al que siempre despreciaron, pues ya me dirás.

Yo lo dije hace mucho tiempo en su blog: no es lógico pedirte a nadie que se suicide. Sin embargo me parece más honesto lo de F. Múgica: apartarse. El otro día volví sobre el asunto:

La relativa muerte de las estrellas - El blog de Federico

No hablemos de Aznar, De Palacio, Rato y demás.

Y no es justo decirles ni a Federico ni a LdP que callan por intereses económicos. Federico no habría pisado el banquillo de haber dado por buena la versión oficial. Y de haberse quedado en El País cuando lo fichó Javier Pradera, hoy, sin ser pobre, que no lo es, sería bastante más rico. Otra cosa es que al final se acabaran dando cuenta de que la autoría no iba de cuenta de los que ellos creían. Creían y querían. Son sus amigos, a los que con tanta pasión defienden. Denunciarlo es el fin, al menos del medio; probablemente también de su vida.


----------



## sisebuto (1 Abr 2012)

Priede, partamos de lo que hay: es este país la prensa depende del dinero público que reparte el poder, así que, por ejemplo, LD debería ahorrarse su discursito sobre sindicatos subvencionados, a no ser que discutan los precios, porque están tan comprados como ellos. A LD, Interconomía y El mundo les interesa el 11-M exclusivamente como arma contra el PSOE, no quieren averiguar ninguna verdad sobre nada, tan solo participan en el proceso permanente de estabulamiento de la sociedad en dos grandes rebaños, el de la derechona y el de la izquierdona. Federico se lo ha montado por su cuenta por simple ambición personal, profesional y económica, -sobre lo que tiene legítimo derecho, faltaría más- así que dejemos el heroísmo para las películas. Pedro J. ha estado jugando con el 11-M por medio de FM para subir su precio en "la subasta", punto. Tanto él como FJL saben perfectamente lo que hay detrás de la VO: una mentira pactada por todas las instancias superiores del Estado, políticas, juiciales y policiales, para tapar la autoría de una carnicería, por razones que desconocemos pero sobre las que tenemos derecho a saber.

A partir de ese mapa de situación y después de tantos años tomándosenos el pelo, sólo puedo mandar a donde se merecen a estos dizque buscadores de la verdad, en realidad de subvenciones.


----------



## CONSPIRADO (1 Abr 2012)

Sisebuto,
si no hubiera sido por Fede e incluso por el mismo Citizen PiYei, nadie dudaría de la M.O. Y, en el caso de Fede, esto le ha costado mucho dinero y disgustos.

Sl2


----------



## M. Priede (1 Abr 2012)

sisebuto dijo:


> Priede, partamos de lo que hay: es este país la prensa depende del dinero público que reparte el poder, así que, por ejemplo, LD debería ahorrarse su discursito sobre sindicatos subvencionados, a no ser que discutan los precios, porque están tan comprados como ellos. A LD, Interconomía y El mundo les interesa el 11-M exclusivamente como arma contra el PSOE, no quieren averiguar ninguna verdad sobre nada, tan solo participan en el proceso permanente de estabulamiento de la sociedad en dos grandes rebaños, el de la derechona y el de la izquierdona. Federico se lo ha montado por su cuenta por simple ambición personal, profesional y económica, -sobre lo que tiene legítimo derecho, faltaría más- así que dejemos el heroísmo para las películas. Pedro J. ha estado jugando con el 11-M por medio de FM para subir su precio en "la subasta", punto. Tanto él como FJL saben perfectamente lo que hay detrás de la VO: una mentira pactada por todas las instancias superiores del Estado, políticas, juiciales y policiales, para tapar la autoría de una carnicería, por razones que desconocemos pero sobre las que tenemos derecho a saber.
> 
> A partir de ese mapa de situación y después de tantos años tomándosenos el pelo, sólo puedo mandar a donde se merecen a estos dizque buscadores de la verdad, en realidad de subvenciones.



Solo te digo dos cosas: es fácil hacer esa acusación y es muy difícil hacer lo que les exiges. Les estás pidiendo que se inmolen. Si tú estuvieras dispuesto a ello podrías decir eso, pero me temo que tú, como todos nosotros, de estar en el lugar de ellos, no haría algo semejante .


----------



## sisebuto (1 Abr 2012)

No es una acusación, es constatar los hechos. Los dos "mosqueteros" de la verdad del 11-M han terminado pasando por el aro con 7 años de retraso respecto al resto. No quiero hacer mejores a los de ese "resto", claro, pero los que asumieron las mentiras del 11-M desde el principio no han quedado peor que los paladines de la verdad y la anticorrupción cloaquera. ¿O no? Ahora están todos en el mismo barco después de haber sido utilizados por el PPSOE para pastorearnos. Cada cual ha cumplido con su tarea de ofuscación de la opinión pública, son parte de lo mismo. ¿Qué hay que agradecerles? Nada. Me quedo con Luis del Pino y Fernando Múgica, nadie más. Ambos rentabilizados, como nosotros.


----------



## M. Priede (1 Abr 2012)

sisebuto dijo:


> No es una acusación, es constatar los hechos. Los dos "mosqueteros" de la verdad del 11-M han terminado pasando por el aro con 7 años de retraso respecto al resto. No quiero hacer mejores a los de ese "resto", claro, pero los que asumieron las mentiras del 11-M desde el principio no han quedado peor que los paladines de la verdad y la anticorrupción cloaquera. ¿O no? Ahora están todos en el mismo barco después de haber sido utilizados por el PPSOE para pastorearnos. Cada cual ha cumplido con su tarea de ofuscación de la opinión pública, son parte de lo mismo. ¿Qué hay que agradecerles? Nada. Me quedo con Luis del Pino y Fernando Múgica, nadie más. Ambos rentabilizados, como nosotros.



Bien. No eres justo, pero también es verdad que no te falta razón en lo que dices.


----------



## Ludovicus (1 Abr 2012)

Como bien dices, Priede, no se debe exigir a nadie que se inmole, pero lo que sí podemos exigirles a quienes no quieren inmolarse es que no presuman tanto de heroísmo y, sobre todo, de que quieren saber la verdad. Es lo que dices tú: que se ponga un poco de perfil, como Múgica, y deje de dar el coñazo con su falso "queremos saber", tan falso como el "quremos saber" de las hordas giliprogres la noche del 13M al 14M de 2004 (en la que por cierto Losantos estuvo en su casita en lugar de delante de los micrófonos de la COPE, mientras la SER alentaba a esas hordas).

Creo que eres demasiado generoso con Losantos: a mí me repugna oírle criticar (justamente) con su habitual crudeza (o sea, insultar) a quienes comulgan con la endeble versión oficial del 11M y que al mismo tiempo calle sobre la aún menos creíble versión oficial del 11S, dándola por buena sin el menor asomo de duda. Es un sectario tan sectario como los de la giliprogresía, no sé si por convicción, por interés o por una mezcla de las dos cosas.


----------



## M. Priede (1 Abr 2012)

Ludovicus dijo:


> Como bien dices, Priede, no se debe exigir a nadie que se inmole, pero lo que sí podemos exigirles a quienes no quieren inmolarse es que no presuman tanto de heroísmo y, sobre todo, de que quieren saber la verdad. Es lo que dices tú: que se ponga un poco de perfil, como Múgica, y deje de dar el coñazo con su falso "queremos saber", tan falso como el "quremos saber" de las hordas giliprogres la noche del 13M al 14M de 2004 (en la que por cierto Losantos estuvo en su casita en lugar de delante de los micrófonos de la COPE, mientras la SER alentaba a esas hordas).
> 
> Creo que eres demasiado generoso con Losantos: a mí me repugna oírle criticar (justamente) con su habitual crudeza (o sea, insultar) a quienes comulgan con la endeble versión oficial del 11M y que al mismo tiempo calle sobre la aún menos creíble versión oficial del 11S, dándola por buena sin el menor asomo de duda. Es un sectario tan sectario como los de la giliprogresía, no sé si por convicción, por interés o por una mezcla de las dos cosas.



La crítica que haces es justa, pero te olvidas de que fue de los pocos, contados, empezando por la derecha, que no tragaron.

Lo de la devoción por los Estados Unidos es algo demoledor. Tiene razón Moa en que eso hace mucho más daño que el separatismo con sus persecuciones lingüísticas.

Era de vergüenza ajena leer lo que escribieron en el último aniversario del 11-s, cuando resulta que en aniversario anteriores lo dejaron casi sin citar.

Pero estaba el saqueo de Libia por el medio, y amigo, lo de Donald Rumsfeld recogiendo trozos de misil delante del Pentágono y sellando con su presencia la conspiración, impone mucho: a buen entendedor... 

A veces me pregunto qué pasará por sus cabezas cuando tienen que comulgar con esas ruedas de molino, y deduzco que lo mismo que cuando muchos de ellos eran comunistas. Yo lo fui y bien lo sé: se hace un rizo y lo que es inmoral pasa a ser útil y de útil vuelve a ser moral puesto que el bien está en la ideología. "No se puede hacer tortilla sin romper huevos", dirán ellos.


----------



## sisebuto (2 Abr 2012)

Priede, no es para menos. Ha sido vergonzoso lo de FJL quitándose de encima el blog y los participantes a partir del 20-N. Ahí lo tiene abandonado, ya no interesa.

Pedro J. y su fiel escudero Abadillo vienen mañana con una noticia en la 3ª columna de la 5º página:

_Las víctimas piden al TS que reabra el ‘caso Manzano’ 

Alegan que, antes de su querella, nunca se investigó al ex jefe de los Tedax
La Asociación de Ayuda a Víctimas del 11-M ha pedido al Tribunal Supremo (TS) que ordene reabrir la investigación sobre el jefe de los Tedax en el 11-M, Juan Jesús Sánchez Manzano. El recurso de casación solicita revocar el archivo decretado por la Sección 17ª de la Audiencia Provincial deMadrid, que en febrero consideró que el caso Manzano instruido por la juez Coro Cillán era cosa juzgada._​

Y digo yo, ¿cuándo pedirán estas víctimas que se investigue también a Cuadro Jaén, Díaz Pintado, Astarloa y Acebes?

_
Cuadro era la persona en la que comenzaba la cadena de información que llegaba al ministro Acebes para que éste la transmitiera a la ciudadanía. Los Tedax le informaban del tipo de explosivos, Cuadro reportaba a Pedro Díaz-Pintado, número dos de la Policía, y éste a la cúpula de Interior: Astarloa, entonces secretario de Estado de Seguridad, y Acebes.

*El falso dilema ETA-Islam: la comparecencia de Astarloa*_​

Veamos lo manifestado la mañana del 11 de marzo de 2004:

*Sánchez Manzano*: Dinamita a palo seco
*Cuadro Jaén*: Dinamita con cordón detonante
*Díaz Pintado*: Titadyne con cordón detonante 
*Acebes*: Acebes afirmó en la Comisión que nunca habló de Titadyne, sólo de dinamita. (A pesar de que Zaplana confirmó que al Gabinete de crisis llegó el dato de Titadyne con cordón detonante - *video*) 
_Angel Acebes subrayó hoy, en rueda de prensa, que él no dijo que el explosivo empleado en las bombas del 11-M fuera Titadyne sino que se limitó a asegurar que se trataba de dinamita, "que es habitual en ETA y no en el terrorismo islámico" en el que lo más normal es el uso de "explosivos caseros"._ ​
Evidentemente aquí miente alguien, algunos o todos a la vez. ¿Seguro que es Manzano el mentirosillo? ¿Seguro que no se analizaron restos por la Policía Científica? ¿Seguro que fue Manzano a quien se le ocurrió aquella mañana deshacerse de las pruebas con la única intención de que Rubalcaba le regalase una medalla pensionada 6 años después? Ya ves qué chollo. ¿Por qué nunca han pedido las víctimas del PP que se investigue a la cadena de mando de Interior, a los jefes de Manzano? Pues porque tanto Pedro J. como LD se han encargado de que así sea. El juego de la oca: de Manzano a Rubalcaba y de Rubalcaba a Manzano. 8 años así. Y después vienen con que es Pilar Manjón la manipulada.


----------



## Fermintx (2 Abr 2012)

M. Priede dijo:


> La crítica que haces es justa, pero te olvidas de que fue de los pocos, contados, empezando por la derecha, que no tragaron.
> 
> Lo de la devoción por los Estados Unidos es algo demoledor. Tiene razón Moa en que eso hace mucho más daño que el separatismo con sus persecuciones lingüísticas.
> 
> ...



Es una buena pregunta. El error que cometemos muchos, y ahi puede que des en el clavo, esta en que cuando crees toparte con personas íntegras, y las sigues, las lees o escuchas, pronto pasas a pedirles casi la perfección.
Y eso, ni ellos ni nadie. Luego estan los que por sus creencias, seguidismo ideológico o por el sectarismo que fuese, se creen en posesión de la verdad; pero ese ya es un escalon inferior, donde estan otros quizas ya pasados de vueltas, de tanto estudiar.
Hacia dias que no veia internet, en LD yo no veo ya los enlaces a los blog, y aqui, me he llevado una grata sorpresa con estas tres últimas páginas, gracias por los interesantes aportes que realizais.


----------



## sisebuto (5 Abr 2012)

*7/7 Ripple Effect*

Priede, vi el enlace que pusiste en el foro e FJL a este interesante documental sobre el 7-J londinense y, como no sé si hay hilo abierto del tema, lo coloco por aquí. Abajo hay links a cada capítulo.

<embed allow******Access="never" src="http://www.youtube.com/p/A605C31EFA2CF995?version=3&autohide=1&modestbranding=1" loop="false" quality="high" scale="noborder" wmode="transparent" bgcolor="#000000" width="670" height="500" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/shockwave/download/index*****?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash"></embed>

7/7 Ripple Effect
Atentados del 7 de julio de 2005 en Londres - Crónica de un atentado anunciado (9 videos)

*1.SIMULACROS TERRORISTAS Y FALSAS AMENAZAS...*
Atentados del 7 de julio de 2005 en Londres / Crónica de un atentado anunciado / BBC: máquina de propaganda gubernamental / Falsas alarmas de bomba.

*2.PETER POWER: ¿VÍCTIMA O CÓMPLICE?*
Coincidencias / ¿Quién eligió el escenario exacto?

*3.LAS EMPRESAS EXTRANJERAS DE SEGURIDAD ¿SE PUEDE CONFIAR?*
Verint Systems / ¡Las cámaras no estaban funcionando!

*4.LOS CUATRO MUSULMANES, ¿ACTORES O VÍCTIMAS ENGAÑADAS?*
Simulacro / Nadie reclama la autoría de los atentados del 7/7/2005... / Cumbre del G-8 en Greneagles / ICTS, otra empresa israelí / Ian Blair, Rudy Giuliani, Benjamin Netanyahu y Peter Power están presentes... / Falsificación de imágenes / Pierden el metro... / "La cobertura va a ser organizada"...

*5.LOS TRENES FANTASMA*
El tren de las 7:40 fue cancelado / ¡Atrapados!

*6.EL AUTOBÚS #30*
"Terror descarado, audaz y genial" / ¿Quién desvió el autobús "LX03BUF"? / "Matar a Hasib Hussain" / Coincidencias / Kingstar / Richard Jones desaparece / Las CCTV no funcionaban ese día / Richard Jones, no es un testigo fiable / Richmal Marie Oates-Whitehead oyó dos explosiones en el autobús. Fue "crucificada" en la prensa y finalmente es asesinada / Otros testigos confirman la segunda explosión.

*7.EXPLOSIVOS PRE-COLOCADOS*
Los vagones explotan de abajo a arriba / No habían mochilas / Las bombas no era de fabricación casera / Netanyahu dice haber sido alertado Scotland Yard diez minutos antes / El jefe del Mossad declara haber avisado él a Netanyahu a las 8,40 / Tony Blair acusa sin pruebas / Jean Carlos de Menezes es asesinado / Probabilidades.

*8.CONCLUSIÓN*
Cabezas de turco / NO fueron ellos.

*9.EPÍLOGO*
Gran Hermano / Nuevo Orden Mundial / Programación Mental / ¿Por qué cree que se llaman PROGRAMAS / Lavado de Cerebro / El dormido debe despertar / Televisión, herramienta de control / CCTV / ¿Quién sirve a quién?


----------



## M. Priede (5 Abr 2012)

Sisebuto

Malpharus y otros lo colgaron aquí:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-oligarquia-y-crimen-atentado-de-londres.html


----------



## MELVILLE (5 Abr 2012)

Un amigo escribe sobre la multa que le pusieron al 'Chino' en el supuesto viaje que supuestamente hizo desde Mina Conchita. A ver qué os parece:

La <strong>falsa multa</strong> al <strong>falso “Chino”</strong> en el <strong>falso viaje</strong> desde “Mina Conchita”, con la <strong>falsa Goma 2-ECO</strong><br>
<strong><em>¡Y vale ya!</em></strong></p>
<p></p><center><embed src="http://img507.imageshack.us/slideshow/smilplayer.swf" name="smilplayer" id="smilplayer" bgcolor="FFFFFF" menu="false" wmode="transparent" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" flashvars="id=img507/9081/1172777974k8l.smil" height="320" width="426"><br>
<br><a href="http://imageshack.us/slideshow/index.php" rel="nofollow">Go to ImageShack® to Create your own Slideshow</a></center><p></p>
<p>1. Obsérvese que, pese a la <strong>intensa nevada caída</strong> el día anterior en esa misma zona, que obligó a cerrar puertos de montaña, <strong>NO HAY NI UNA BRIZNA DE NIEVE EN LAS ZONAS DE UMBRÍA.</strong><br>
2. Obsérvese cómo, <strong>a diferencia de la “multa real”</strong> de un radar del mismo tipo, <em>en el de la falsa multa no figuran no la fecha ni el punto kilométrico</em> en el que fue tomada la foto.<br>
3. Obsérvese cómo en la fecha en que se supone que fue tomada la foto de radar en ese cruce, 2004, los radares de la Guardia Civil ya eran <strong>digitales</strong>, incorporando todos los datos en la banda superior, sin necesidad de pegatina, como en 1996, tal como se ve en la foto real de multa real.<br>
Después de observado todo esto qué diría usted:<br>
- ¿Existieron de verdad el viaje con el explosivo y la multa al coche lanzadera?<br>
- Pa’mí que no.</p>

Hasta aquí el texto de mi amigo. Yo no conocía las imágenes de la multa. ¿Qué os parece el tema?

Sl2


----------



## M. Priede (5 Abr 2012)

Melville

El falso viaje está muy bien explicado aquí. Creo que ya lo enlacé hace tiempo, y seguramente que lo has visto. Muy bueno lo de la multa:

11M: El extrao viaje (I) - Asturias Liberal, cr?tica y pensamiento


----------



## MELVILLE (5 Abr 2012)

M. Priede dijo:


> Melville
> 
> El falso viaje está muy bien explicado aquí. Creo que ya lo enlacé hace tiempo, y seguramente que lo has visto. Muy bueno lo de la multa:
> 
> 11M: El extrao viaje (I)*-*Asturias Liberal, cr?tica y pensamiento



Gracias por el enlace. Si te soy sincero, no lo conocia y es verdad que lo explican muy bien. 

Todo en el 11-M está lleno de incoherencias y disparates. Hacen un viaje sin el calzado adecuado, sin linternas, sin sitio donde guardar los explosivos y, para colmo, en medio de un temporal de frio de tres pares de narices. 

Los que pusieron las bombas en los trenes no debian ser unos chapuzas y, sin embargo, estos del viaje a Mina Conchita no valian ni para hacer una excursion a la Casa de Campo.

Sl2


----------



## Tarúguez (5 Abr 2012)

-*Parece que aunque el caso del 11-M está cerrado, siguen investigando la aparición de más aspectos...*

-_No, el caso del 11-M está cerrado. Se está siguendo una investigación en relación con la aparición de unos vagones que un periódico atribuyo a que habían sido ignorados en el proceso judicial. De todos modos, insisto en que no se ha reabierto el caso, sino que el objetivo es comporbar si la denuncia de este medio se adhiere a la realidad._


-*Judicialmente el caso está cerrado, pero socialmente la herida sigue muy abierta...*

-_Un hecho tan brutal como fue el 11-M y cualquier acto terrorista tienen mucho impacto social y dejan abiertas muchas heridas en la sociedad. Tendrá que ser la sociedad, el respeto a las víctimas y la justicia los que cierren este capítulo. Si miramos a lo largo de la historia, este tipo de terribles hechos no cicatrizan en la sociedad de forma repentina, si no que es a lo largo del tiempo cuando se superan._


Eduardo Torres Dulce: "El caso 11-M está cerrado, pero sólo cicatrizará con el tiempo" - Salamanca - La Gaceta de Salamanca


----------



## M. Priede (5 Abr 2012)

Tarúguez

Espérate a que le azucen a la Manjón otra vez. Como lo hagan, dejará de andar por ahí diciendo sandeces. Porque eso son: sandeces. O se reabre el caso o se mantiene cerrado, pero esto de pretender estar en la procesión y repicando pronto quedará en evidencia.


----------



## El Moñas (6 Abr 2012)

No se si le habéis respondido, pero al que preguntó en tiempos sobre el nazi capturado en Argentina: Se trataba de Adolf Eichmann, el del motor del submarino de Lublin que hacía mucho ruido y resulta que los vecinos se quejaban. (Ver episodio del Holocausto: Exterminio con motores diesel de artefactos rusos)

Sigamos con el 11M, que por mi que se siga investigando, aunque a los "conspis" les convendría revisar los "papeles de wikileaks", para no hacer el lelo más de lo extrictamente necesario.


----------



## Tarúguez (6 Abr 2012)

*Priede*


A ver si los "libres" van despertando.

Aunque siempre les/"""""nos""""" quedará la causa que investiga la juez Cillán [ironic off],
ésa causa que en vez de tirar p´arriba tira hacia abajo o en horizontal.

Es lo mismo que hace Sweet-Towers, hcia abajo y en diagonal, nunca p´arriba. Tienen que crear ciertas ilusiones entre las víctimas, y personas y, (votantes del pp), mareando la perdiz.

Más claro que lo dijo Múgica (_"no durarías vivo ni 24 horas"_, MaxiBermúdez (_"pasará mucho tiempo"_), y ahora él :

_Tendrá que ser la sociedad, el respeto a las víctimas y la justicia los que cierren este capítulo_


-----------

*MELVILLE*

_La falsa multa al falso “Chino” en el falso viaje desde “Mina Conchita”, con la falsa Goma 2-ECO_

[ironic on] ¡¡Quiáá!!, si lo tién hasta grabao... ::

<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/i7OsHLelIyU?version=3&feature=player_detailpage"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allow******Access" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/i7OsHLelIyU?version=3&feature=player_detailpage" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allow******Access="always" width="640" height="360"></object>


----------



## M. Priede (6 Abr 2012)

El Moñas dijo:


> No se si le habéis respondido, pero al que preguntó en tiempos sobre el nazi capturado en Argentina: Se trataba de Adolf Eichmann, el del motor del submarino de Lublin que hacía mucho ruido y resulta que los vecinos se quejaban. (Ver episodio del Holocausto: Exterminio con motores diesel de artefactos rusos)
> 
> Sigamos con el 11M, que por mi que se siga investigando, aunque a los "conspis" les convendría revisar los "papeles de wikileaks", para no hacer el lelo más de lo extrictamente necesario.



Así que disponiendo de los gases más mortíferos empleados treinta años antes en la primera guerra mundial, a este sujeto no se le ocurrió otra cosa que matar judíos asfixiándolos con tubos de escape. Curioso.

Lo de Wikileaks está bien para informarse de por dónde van los tiros del Departamento de Estado norteamericano. Cuando Estados Unidos tiene un problema con un país, Wikileaks desclasifica. Aunque sea muy reciente, tal y como pasó con Corea del Norte y ahora con Irán. Y el Julián de viaje por ahí, de Suecia a Inglaterra y de Roma a Berlín. Qué tío. Y eso después de robarle 300 mil documentos a la CIA. Qué tontos los de la CIA.

No cabe un tonto más, desde luego que no.


----------



## ZetaJoy (6 Abr 2012)

El Moñas dijo:


> Sigamos con el 11M, que por mi que se siga investigando, aunque a los "conspis" les convendría revisar los "papeles de wikileaks", para no hacer el lelo más de lo extrictamente necesario.



Por si M. Priede no te lo ha dejado claro, te lo voy a explicar para que lo entiendas:
[YOUTUBE]STm3ImjpvRQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SARC_borrado (6 Abr 2012)

M. Priede dijo:


> Así que disponiendo de los gases más mortíferos empleados treinta años antes en la primera guerra mundial, a este sujeto no se le ocurrió otra cosa que matar judíos asfixiándolos con tubos de escape. Curioso.
> 
> *Lo de Wikileaks está bien para informarse de por dónde van los tiros del Departamento de Estado norteamericano.* Cuando Estados Unidos tiene un problema con un país, Wikileaks desclasifica. Aunque sea muy reciente, tal y como pasó con Corea del Norte y ahora con Irán. Y el Julián de viaje por ahí, de Suecia a Inglaterra y de Roma a Berlín. Qué tío. Y eso después de robarle 300 mil documentos a la CIA. Qué tontos los de la CIA.
> 
> No cabe un tonto más, desde luego que no.




Y tanto. Pero por lo menos tienen sentido del humor. O se puede ver de otra manera, y es que nos toman por gilipollas. Creo recoradar cual fue la gran revelación de wikileaks sobre Aznar: un par de pavas americanas comentando el pelazo que luce el Josemari.


----------



## ZetaJoy (6 Abr 2012)

SARC dijo:


> Y tanto. Pero por lo menos tienen sentido del humor.* O se puede ver de otra manera, y es que nos toman por gilipollas.* Creo recoradar cual fue la gran revelación de wikileaks sobre Aznar: un par de pavas americanas comentando el pelazo que luce el Josemari.



Nos toman por gilipollas , es la única manera de verlo. 

Y lo malo es que tienen razón. 

Si me dieran un céntimo por cada borrego que me ha salido con lo de los cables Wikileaks sobre el 11-M, tendría suficiente para llenar el depósito de gasolina. 

Además, siempre lo suelen soltar con ese aire de superioridad como si estuviesen manejando información muy sensible, confidencial y veraz.

En fin, así manipulan al rebaño:
El 11M también sale en Wikileaks Vídeos laSexta|Noticias


----------



## SARC_borrado (6 Abr 2012)

ZetaJoy dijo:


> Nos toman por gilipollas , es la única manera de verlo.
> 
> Y lo malo es que tienen razón.
> 
> ...




Ese video de la Sexta es algo realmente repugnante. Nauseabundo. De verdad que no he podido verlo entero. Y ese busto parlante anoréxico con cara de zombi estreñido aún lo empeora si cabe.

Qué mal cuerpo que me ha dejado toda esa basura.


----------



## sisebuto (7 Abr 2012)

Manda güevos que entre aquí a llamarnos "conspis" uno que se ha tragado las mamarrachadas de wikileaks. Con que dieran a Fernando Múgica o a Luis del Pino una trigésima parte de la cobertura mediática que regalan al Assange -ahora candidato al senado aussie- me conformaría; y hasta con una quincuagésima.

Me quedo con los "cables" de Luis y Fernando, que nunca salen en la 6ª.

Cable 1º:
*Ministro del PP avisa a Fernando Múgica de que su vida corre peligro si continúa profundizando el 11-M*

Cable nº 2:
*Cargo importante del PP buscaba una mochila por IFEMA el 11 de marzo del 2004, hasta que tras aparecer en Vallecas manifiesta quedarse tranquilo (o tranquila)*

Cable nº 3:
*"Cable" televisivo de Luis del Pino; "no ha sido ni ETA ni Alqeda; se trata de una operación de servicios de inteligencia*"

Cable nº 4:
*"Los enigmas del 11-M": Coleccción de 49 "cables" de Luis del Pino sobre la tomadura de pelo de la versión oficial.*

Valgan éstos como muestra. En fin.


----------



## MELVILLE (7 Abr 2012)

Es que hay gente, mucha gente, a la que le molesta que se investigue el 11-M. Es como si les diera grima o alergia el tema. Les revienta el solo hecho de que se hable de ello, de que se escriba sobre ello o incluso que se mencione.

¿Por que? 

Digan lo que digan, seguiremos hablando del 11-M, aunque algun lelo nos venga con que hacemos el lelo.


----------



## ZetaJoy (7 Abr 2012)

sisebuto dijo:


> Cable 1º:
> *Ministro del PP avisa a Fernando Múgica de que su vida corre peligro si continúa profundizando el 11-M*
> 
> Cable nº 2:
> ...



Cable nº 5:
*Cable Policial: La Policía y la Guardia Civil denuncian presiones políticas y mediáticas contra Coro Cillán (¿y esta tía quién coño es? ienso: ...tertuliana de "a tu lado" seguro que no...)*

Cable nº 6: 
*Cable Judicial: Cocoliso Bermudez, Presidente del Tribunal del 11-M: " Hay cosas tan graves que es mejor que no se sepan"*

Cable nº 7: (Galardonado en varios Festivales Internacionales de Humor)
*Cable Real: Su Majestad a las víctimas:" Lo lleváis claro, a mi me siguen ocultando cosas del 23 F"*


----------



## Tarúguez (7 Abr 2012)

[size=+2]*Cable nº 8*[/size]

*Da igual lo que estallara en los trenes*

(Ministerio Fiscal)


-----

*sisebuto y Zetajoy*

Muy buenos los cables de _GüisquiDycs_


El Cable 2º...

_Cable nº 2:

Cargo importante del PP buscaba una mochila por IFEMA el 11 de marzo del 2004, hasta que tras aparecer en Vallecas manifiesta quedarse tranquilo *(o tranquila)*_

...obvia que ésos pecadillos (o pecadillas ) se purgan procesionando en Semana Santa, de luto, peineta y mantilla...como Dios manda ::

:vomito:


----------



## M. Priede (8 Abr 2012)

¿Qué andarán tramando ahora?

_Richard Clarke: "Todas las empresas grandes de Estados Unidos han sido hackeadas por China"_

Con estos precedentes, nada bueno: _Richard Clarke es un experto en ciberseguridad que alertó al gobierno de George Bush en julio de 2001 que “algo verdaderamente tremendo va a pasar aquí, y va a pasar pronto”. Diez semanas después, Al-Qaeda atacaba el World Trade Center de Nueva York_

Richard Clarke: "Todas las empresas grandes de Estados Unidos han sido hackeadas por China"


----------



## M. Priede (8 Abr 2012)

Tarúguez

¿Eso que acabo de colgar me lo enviaste tú? Es que lo tenía guardado desde hace días y ahora no me acuerdo


----------



## Tarúguez (8 Abr 2012)

M. Priede dijo:


> Tarúguez
> 
> ¿Eso que acabo de colgar me lo enviaste tú? Es que lo tenía guardado desde hace días y ahora no me acuerdo



No, me acordaría, hace tiempo si que creo que colgué algo en ande Fede sobre un informe pormenorizado y detallado sobre geoestrategia militar del Dpto de Defensa usano sobre China, bases, silos nucleares, alcance bajo, medio y largo de sus misiles, tropas etc.

Aunque no sé si sabría rescatarlo ahora.

Se vigilan entre ellos.


----------



## Tarúguez (8 Abr 2012)

*Vale, ya lo tengo*

Es bastante extenso, y por un módico precio a sus contribuyentes..., por lo menos éso dicen, $73,212. 

*ANNUAL REPORT TO CONGRESS

Military and Security Developments Involving the People’s Republic of China 2011

Office of the Secretary of Defense

Preparation of this report cost the Department of Defense a total of approximately $73,212 in Fiscal Years 2010-2011.

Generated on 2011 May06 RefID: 1-4AE81FF*

http://www.defense.gov/pubs/pdfs/2011_cmpr_final.pdf


----------



## M. Priede (8 Abr 2012)

El otro día, en un comentario anterior, me preguntaba:

****¿Qué andarán tramando ahora?
Richard Clarke: _"Todas las empresas grandes de Estados Unidos han sido hackeadas por China"_

Con estos precedentes, nada bueno: _Richard Clarke es un experto en ciberseguridad que alertó al gobierno de George Bush en julio de 2001 que “algo verdaderamente tremendo va a pasar aquí, y va a pasar pronto”. Diez semanas después, Al-Qaeda atacaba el World Trade Center de Nueva York_

Richard Clarke: "Todas las empresas grandes de Estados Unidos han sido hackeadas por China"

Esto estaban tramando:

Avaaz - Salvemos Internet del ataque de los EEUU


----------



## sisebuto (8 Abr 2012)

Es la ecuación del terror: a más amenazas mayor demanda de protección. Si no existen peligros rentables, se inventan. Es una estrategia elemental de cualquier poder. Lo hemos visto en cientos de películas sobre la Mafia, con sus mordidas protectoras; lo hemos vivido en propias carnes durante décadas en este país hasta asumir la imposibilidad de derrotar a ETA. Lo seguimos viviendo con esa "Spectra" alcaédica y sus atentados imposibles sin ayudita de las autoridades.

Nos fascina la Mafia porque es el modelo a seguir, las reglas que gobiernan el mundo, la cruda realidad.

*Aprenda de La Mafia para alcanzar el éxito en su empresa de forma legal* | Noticias de Empresa


----------



## sisebuto (8 Abr 2012)

sisebuto dijo:


> Cable 1º:
> *Ministro del PP avisa a Fernando Múgica de que su vida corre peligro si continúa profundizando el 11-M*
> 
> Cable nº 2:
> *Cargo importante del PP buscaba una mochila por IFEMA el 11 de marzo del 2004, hasta que tras aparecer en Vallecas manifiesta quedarse tranquilo (o tranquila)*



Último "cable" de un alto cargo del PP, el Sr. Ministro de Interior:

*Jorge Fernández Díaz: "El 11-M es un tema juzgado y sentenciado*" - Libertad Digital

Enhorabuena a los premiados del club _"Que Tiemblen las Cloacas del PSOE"_.


----------



## Tarúguez (8 Abr 2012)

Lo de interné, es por nuestra seguridad...¡¡_y valeyá_!!

3/04/2012 

Un misterioso mensaje en internet alerta a las fuerzas de seguridad de EEUU: ?Al Qaeda volverá pronto a Nueva York? ? Mundo ? Noticias, última hora, vídeos y fotos de Mundo en lainformacion.com


[...]

*La Red, campo de entrenamiento radical*

_A finales de 2011, Robert Mueller, el director del FBI, advirtió al Congreso estadounidense de los peligros de la red de propaganda instaurada por Al Qaeda en internet. “Durante la última década, la presencia en la Red de Al Qaeda es tan importante para el grupo terrorista como su presencia física”, explicó Mueller, quien advirtió de que “utilizan internet para reclutar, radicalizar e incitar al terrorismo” a sus seguidores. 

Un claro ejemplo es el de Faisal Shahzad, el estadounidense de origen pakistaní que en la primavera de 2010 colocó un coche bomba en la céntrica plaza neoyorquina de Times Square que, por suerte nunca llegó a explosionar. 

Shahzad, que había sido entrenado por Al Qaeda para fabricar bombas, recibió toda la información y los planos por internet, además de utilizar la Red para difundir su mensaje de odio contra el Gobierno de Estados Unidos._


----------



## acedece1 (8 Abr 2012)

Ha llovido mucho desde el 11-m.

En un momento dado se anunció el libro de Lavandera “a tumba abierta”. Yo me lo compré y me lo leí. No sé si lo anunciaron en LD o el Mundo. Al final el asunto Lavandera resultó un bluf. Pero creo que esta clase de libros tienen un doble fondo para apuntar a ciertas personas y que se den por aludidas. Aunque el libro no aporte nada sobre el 11-m si ayuda a entender cómo funcionan las cloacas: mercenarios, prostíbulos, traficantes, policía encubridora, confidentes, etc. Visto con perspectiva, es graciosa la imagen que da el libro de mercenario exmilitar putero minero segurata de narcoburdel buen samaritano que en un momento de lucidez trata de avisar a la Guardia Civil sobre tráfico de explosivos a la “eta” y tal.

Me parece que Fernando Múgica ayudó a escribir el libro a Lavandera y hasta le hace el prólogo. Yo no sé hasta qué punto lavandera timó a Múgica o fue un tonto útil. Quizás quisieran empitonarlo pero al darse cuenta Múgica que había gato encerrado, Lavandera pasó por el 11-m sin pena ni gloria. Bueno, creo que en el mundo sacaron una afoto suya en una carretera con una serpiente muerta en el suelo. Tampoco sé si todo lo que cuenta Lavandera es cierto. Pero si no recuerdo mal el libro coloca en el mapa a Asturias. ¡Qué fijación por Asturias!

No estoy negando que lavandera sea un chungo, sino más bien que es la típica trama que solo los SS saben por qué la ponen pero Múgica supo salirse enseguida por precaución.

Otro bluf espectacular es el libro “la cuarta trama”. Desde el Mundo lo anunciaban incluso en portada: muy pronto se sabrá la verdad. El autor y abogado del 11-m tampoco sale mucho ahora. La verdad es que era muy repelente. Si alguien busca videos suyos dando la imagen que se preocupa por las víctimas, que lo haga con un cubo al lado. Hoy en día sigo sin ver qué papel juega el periódico el Mundo. Promociona el libro la “cuarta trama” y después deja de dar cancha al libro de golpe sin más ni más. Bueno, la impresión del libro es que defendía la actuación del PP a saco: la actuación de Acebes fue correctísima y eso, y bla, bla, bla.

Hay tantos detalles. Puede que estos dos libros sean inútiles, pero van bien desde la perspectiva de cómo los medios y periodistas colaboran con los pufos. Algunos conscientemente y otros no. Yo creo que un sector de la “izquierda” ya tenía su versión oficial. Faltaba explicar al corral de “derechas” qué pasó el 11-m y sacaron su libro-insignia “la cuarta trama”. “Sale eta, ya me quedo tranquilo”, debieron de pensar muchos lectores. 
Es que lo flipante es eso, que con que a unos se les mente a Eta ya se quedan tranquilos. ¡Como si el autor del atentado legitimase la existencia de cada individuo de cada parte del corral! Yo creo que uno de los motivos por los que se escribió el libro de la cuarta trama era para que la “derecha” tuviera alguna explicación sobre lo que ocurrió y se quedara tranquila y para marear la perdiz con etarras y moritos, juego que todavía dura. Si a la derecha no le mentan a la eta sería una presión social y psicológica tremenda, y si no tienen un clavo al que agarrase quizás fuera contraproducentey muy peligroso. Menudo partida han sacado a su eta.

Es psicología de masas. Nos conocen demasiado. ¿Alguien se ha planteado que hubiera ocurrido si desde los medios no se presentaba a eta como una verdadera autora o falsa autora del 11-m y solo se mentase a Al-Qaeda? 
Yo, sinceramente, lo vería arriesgado. Las masas con oír lo que quieren ya no hacen nada y se quedan satisfechas. Además, con oír a sus gurús diciendo que están investigando crea una confianza en el populacho que les lleva a no investigar nada por su cuenta, es un truco buenísimo. Si a los borregos de derechas no se les mentaba a la eta relacionada con el 11-m tendrían a un sector descontrolado. Tendrían que estar muy seguros, porque si eta ya estaba descartada y al populacho se le cayera la venda de los ojos sobre al-qaeda, esto explotaba. Si se descartase eta con toda la presión que se llevaría la “derecha” y resulta que tampoco fue al-qaeda, los de “izquierdas” quedarían como el culo por haberse propasado con la derecha (ya lo hacen ahora, no nos engañemos) y los de derechas se propasarían a su vez y todo esto en una situación en que tanto derechas como izquierdas se acabarían dando cuenta como les estaban vacilando. Y de hecho no ha explotado nada, todo gracias a estas tramas etarramoras asturianas.

Estoy planteando ciertas actuaciones de los medios y justicia como cortafuegos psicológicos. Hay que manejar las pruebas cloaqueras que apuntan hacia unos y otros (sin que el populacho se entere de la mitad) y encima mantener a las masas tranquilas. El Sistema cuando quiere puede movilizar a las masas a su antojo. Es como el no a la guerra de Irak o el 15-m, pero de Libia y Afganistán ni mu. Hay que manejar a los peones, pero también manejar y apacigüar a las masas.

Cada uno tendrá sus versiones sobre a quién benefició el 11-m y a quién perjudicó. Esto no viene a cuento con lo que diré a continuación. Más bien quiero centrarme en la posibilidad de que tengo la impresión que el post 11-m, antes de los resultados electorales del 14-m, se planteó de la siguiente manera: vamos a politizar el voto, el partido que gane dará la respuesta sobre la autoría. Algo inaudito. No estoy insinuando que el motivo del 11-m fuera cambiar el partido en el poder, sino más bien que “ya que montamos el atentado, dividimos a la sociedad y ya tenemos varias capas de la cebolla tras la que escondernos”. 
Es la justicia quien determina la autoría, no el resultado de las elecciones. Una posibilidad: inyectar veneno en vena a la sociedad. Como nos conocen. Yo ya no sé si es indosincrasia o es que nos han programado a su antojo a base de bombas y guerra civilismo. O ambas cosas a la vez, una cosa lleva a la otra.

Esto no aporta nada, pero solo quería recordar estos dos libros. Sobre todo el libro de Lavandera “a tumba abierta”. Más que nada por si alguien no lo conocía que sepa que existe y ya está olvidado, como tantas cosas extrañas relacionadas con el 11-m.


----------



## M. Priede (8 Abr 2012)

Oye, acedece, ¿qué coño haces que tus mensajes siempre se me salen fuera de la pantalla, por la derecha y por la izquierda?


----------



## MELVILLE (8 Abr 2012)

M. Priede dijo:


> Oye, acedece, ¿qué coño haces que tus mensajes siempre se me salen fuera de la pantalla, por la derecha y por la izquierda?



Puede ser que pase eso porque la ubicacion que pone acedece es demasiado larga y se va de pantalla un poco, no se.

Sl2


----------



## acedece1 (8 Abr 2012)

Hola Priede, a mi no me pasa, pero si me pasa con los comentarios de algunos foreros. No lo sé. A veces se pone bien cuando acaba de cargarse bien a página. 

A saber.

saludos


----------



## acedece1 (8 Abr 2012)

PD: ¿Por la izquierda también?

Eso si que es raro.


----------



## M. Priede (8 Abr 2012)

No, solo por la derecha, es verdad. Pero mucho. Voy a probar abriendo la ventana esta en la que escribo todo lo que pueda y hacia la derecha. A ver si es eso. Es que es una lata, oye


----------



## M. Priede (8 Abr 2012)

MELVILLE dijo:


> Puede ser que pase eso porque la ubicacion que pone acedece es demasiado larga y se va de pantalla un poco, no se.
> 
> Sl2



¿Qué es eso de la ubicación?


----------



## Tarúguez (8 Abr 2012)

M. Priede dijo:


> ¿Qué es eso de la ubicación?




La de _acedece1_

Fecha de Ingreso: 21-febrero-2012
Ubicación: RATICULÍN, ESPERANDO A QUE CARLOS JESUS Y EL PENUMBRA PASEN A RECOJERME EN SU NAVE ESPASIÁ
Mensajes: 418 
Gracias: 60
115 Agradecimientos de 80 mensajes 

Creo que es por lo que ha dicho _MELVILLE_, luego se arregla cuando se carga la página, a mí me pasa lo mismo pero es momentáneo.

Abrazacos.


----------



## MELVILLE (8 Abr 2012)

La ubicación es lo que dice Tarúguez. Yo no la tengo puesta. También es verdad que esto depende del tamaño de pantalla de ordenador que uno tenga. También puede solucionarse cambiando el tamaño de pantalla con las teclas control + / - (grande / pequeña) o con control y la ruedecita del ratón.

Saludos, MPriede y Tarúguez


----------



## M. Priede (8 Abr 2012)

Ya, pero tengo que reducirla tanto que me queda la letra minúscula.

Lo mismo hacía en el blog de Moa, que dejaba todo desparramado. Le quedaban los párrafos tan separados que había que andar buscándolos. Y no lo corregía.


----------



## swing (10 Abr 2012)

Conspirado


<i>si no hubiera sido por Fede e incluso por el mismo Citizen PiYei, nadie dudaría de la M.O. Y, en el caso de Fede, esto le ha costado mucho dinero y disgustos.</i>


Si hubieran querido que el atentado quedara como de Al Qaeda, sin más, así habría sido.
Pero parece evidente que la intención no era esa.
La intención era polarizar a la opinión pública y son esos medios los que dev forma consciente o inconsciente (en un principio) lo hacen.
No hay una versión oficial que ers desmontada por El Mundo.
Hay un secreto del sumario y una versión que es relatada por El Mundo, quien se adelanta a veces al propio Del Olmo.
Una versión que empieza el día siguiente del traspaso de poderes y que es falsa de principio a fin.
Si en algún momento se dan cuenta de que les han estado contando trolas, saben de sobra quienes lo han hecho y en cambio...apuntan hacia el otro lado, salvo en el caso de Múgica.
Lo de la multa del Chino es un cuento y un cuento tardío.
De hecho, al principio se la adjudican a uno de los “Oulad”, pero parece que el asunto sale de un relato de Rafá.
En realidad, aquí tenemos prácticamente todo el esquema de la VO que ha llegado a juicio.


Los agujeros negros del 11-M (I) « Tribuna Libre



Un enlace para Perasalo, que anda muy despistado y me ha dicho que se lo deje aquí;-)




http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/politica/289177-eta-y-gal-tentaculos-de-red-gladio.html


----------



## CONSPIRADO (10 Abr 2012)

Así es, Swing.
Ambas trolas están perfectamente diseñadas para meternos en un bucle inextinguible de rencor social.
Pero a lo que yo me refería en aquel post era a las motivaciones personales de Fede y Luis, que negaba que fuesen espurias o mercantiles.

Sl2


----------



## M. Priede (10 Abr 2012)

Pobre España; sí, pobre. Con ‘los mercados’ (es decir: los grandes fondos de inversión forzando la máquina para hacer subir los intereses de la deuda española y así ganar más) acosando a una economía agónica, y con los medios de comunicación sin explicar qué es lo que hay detrás. Viendo lo que los medios hacen con nuestro país, no debemos extrañarnos cuando vemos al de los tirantes, a Piyéi, alabando en su día la obra de los criminales mercenarios en Libia y ahora en Siria.

“El PSOE tiene la culpa de todo”, dicen en la derecha. “La culpa es del PP, que tanto hablar y ahora estamos peor que nunca”, dicen en la izquierda.

¿Y con respecto al 11-m? “Ya sabemos todo”, dice Pilar Manjón, que perdió un hijo también de izquierda y se niega –y no le falta razón—a que otros sigan mareando la perdiz de la autoría. Porque esos a quienes critica Manjón, no buscan, ciertamente, a los autores, sino marear la perdiz de una versión oficial que hace años nadie se cree. ¿Y qué dicen los de derecha que también perdieron un familiar en la masacre? Lo que era de esperar en alguien de derecha tradicional y conservadora: 

_“(...) sobre *el milagroso* hallazgo de los restos, del único vagón que explosionó en la estación de Santa Eugenia. *Los santos,* con frecuencia, valiéndose de las personas, producen hechos difícilmente explicables. Algunos podrían interpretar esta aparición como un *milagro de la mártir romana*._

Qué menos que recordar aunque solo sea una pequeña parte de la alineación del Cielo F.C.: Madre del Verbo Divino, Virgen del Panizo y Cristo de la boca abierta. 

Y sigue:

_”Respecto a la utilidad práctica de lo hallado, después de ocho años, creo que no podemos mostrarnos optimistas. De cualquier forma, espero que se pueda hacer alguna investigación que aporte algo de luz entre las sombras que ocultan los hechos.”_

Esperando a Godot. Esa es la propuesta no solo de Moris sino de toda la derecha.

Cada día entiendo mejor a Pilar Manjón, qué quieren que les diga. No comparto nada de lo que dice, pero la entiendo: mejor dejarlo como está que seguir dando palos de ciego *por no querer ver*. Porque no es un problema de ceguera; es otra cosa bien distinta.

Gabriel Moris - Milagro: un foco de explosin de Santa Eugenia - Libertad Digital


----------



## CONSPIRADO (11 Abr 2012)

OFF TÓPIC (o no tanto)

me informa mi espía paraguayo, de que la mucha blandenguería de Mariardón en encarar la situación económica no se debe sólo a las elecciones andaluzas, sino también, y muy principalmente, a las presidenciales gabachas.
La abyecta servidumbre a la que nos ha sometido Petit Colate incluye ayudarle en sus campañas electorales, mal que nos pese.
No se, no se…
DESDE EL 11-M, TODO ES 11-M.

Sl2


----------



## M. Priede (11 Abr 2012)

CONSPIRADO dijo:


> OFF TÓPIC (o no tanto)
> 
> me informa mi espía paraguayo, de que la mucha blandenguería de Mariardón en encarar la situación económica no se debe sólo a las elecciones andaluzas, sino también, y muy principalmente, a las presidenciales gabachas.
> La abyecta servidumbre a la que nos ha sometido Petit Colate incluye ayudarle en sus campañas electorales, mal que nos pese.
> ...



Los de Nicolás Toisón de Oro es normal: sigue las directrices de los grandes fondos de inversión, que consiste en sacar todo el jugo del país que se ponga a tiro. Y encima machacarnos políticamente.

El Sr. Toisón de Oro se irá como vino; gracias al 11-m. Lo de ayer criticando a España es el mar de fondo del 11-m, no otra cosa. Ese es su patio trasero, y Sarkozy llegó al poder gracias al 11-m, que cada día estoy más convencido. Trabaja para quienes le pusieron ahí.

¿Y los nuestros? ¿Son nuestros o son de Sarkozy y Cía? Y CIA.


----------



## M. Priede (15 Abr 2012)

Y a lo de Nicolás Toisón de Oro hay que añadamos lo de sus socios

Dejado en libertad digital. Lo pongo aquí porque seguramente que lo quitarán

LA SUMISIÓN

‘WSJ’, ‘The Economist’ y BBC achacan a España las caídas en bolsa - Libre Mercado

¿A vosotros no os da vergüenza jugar a favor de esos canallas? ¿Por qué no recordáis a todos la deuda de EEUU o de Gran Bretaña, esta última de un 900% de su PIB?

Gracias a vosotros habrá que celebrar --como algunos separatistas ya lo hacen por los foros, sin darse por aludidos-- palabras como estas:

â€œEspaÃ±a solo vale para flamenco y vinoâ€ | PolÃ­tica | EL PAÍS

¿Me pueden decir ustedes, papanatas anglómanos, qué razón hay para jugar a favor de estos sujetos? Me lo imagino, pero mejor me lo callo. 

La relativa muerte de las estrellas - El blog de Federico


----------



## CONSPIRADO (17 Abr 2012)

AVISO PA NAVEGANTES

Dice Swing que en la "anchoa" han puesto contraseña.
Seguiré informando de lo que me entere.

Sl2


----------



## M. Priede (17 Abr 2012)

CONSPIRADO dijo:


> AVISO PA NAVEGANTES
> 
> Dice Swing que en la "anchoa" han puesto contraseña.
> Seguiré informando de lo que me entere.
> ...



¿Y eso? ¿Para controlar quién entra? Pero qué más les dará. ¿Qué intención lleva restringir el acceso? Creo que no hay otro: quedarse con toda la información y que solo puedan acceder a ella los elegidos.

Jo. Cada vez peor. Acabarán haciendo buena a Pilar Manjón. De hecho, el otro día ya les dije que cada día la entiendo mejor: es preferible comulgar con la versión oficial que hacer lo que están haciendo.


----------



## M. Priede (17 Abr 2012)

Colgado en Ca´n Federico. Sobre la expropiación de Repsol

17 de Abril de 2012 a las 16:05488Priede
(I)
Kirchner:
_En 2011 tuvimos que importar combustibles en 9.000 millones de dólares, lo que casi supera el superávit comercial argentino. Bastaría con mostrar estos gráficos para saber que de proseguir esta política de vaciamiento nos convertiremos en un país inviable, por políticas empresariales y no por recursos, porque somos el tercer país en nivel de recursos._

Kirchner: "La curva de desinversin de YPF se parece a la trompa del elefante" - Libre Mercado

A quienes comentan la noticia: ¡Payasos! Zapatero entrega Endesa al Estado italiano y chilláis durante dos días. Y además porque lo hizo Zapatero, no por otra cosa, que ahí está Aznar de consejero nombrado por los italianos, y nada decís. Habrá que ver qué es lo que hacéis si un día Endesa restringe la electricidad en España al paso que la exporta a Italia, tal y como ha hecho Repsol en Argentina con el gas y el petróleo.

Abu Dabhi se queda con Cepsa; silencio total, que eso es libre mercado, aunque el libre mercado no permita que ninguna empresa española se radique, sin ir más lejos, en Francia; solo Zara y con dificultades crecientes. Y en Abu Dabhi ¿se puede comprar un empresa en Abu Dabhi? Que Cepsa se la quede ese país, o lo que eso sea.

17 de Abril de 2012 a las 16:10489Priede
(y II)

Hemos estado perdiendo soberanía a raudales, política y económica, y salvo un botarate que habla del imperio español y de la unidad con EEUU y GB en Hispanoamérica, que hace falta ser necio, el resto alaba los insultos o calla.

El embajador de Estados Unidos en la OCDE insulta a todos los españoles diciendo que somos un país de flamenco y vino, y le reís la gracia y le dais la razón, y además insultáis a López Garrido llamándole hipócrita por exigirle al embajador una rectificación, ya que según vosotros López Garrido es de izquierda y no merece tener razón.

Hace veinte años que ningún embajador estadounidense en España se digna aprender español, salvo uno que era de origen cubano. Una lengua que hablan 55 millones de personas en su país y casi 500 en aquel hemisferio. Calláis, incluso os burláis de los que no saben dirigirse a él en inglés. Y aceptáis y apoyáis el desastre en la enseñanza al forzar a los chicos a aprender (es un decir) materias didácticas en una lengua extranjera y enrevesada.

Sois una banda de idiotas. Idiotizados como perros, incapaces de reaccionar cuando se debe y ladradores cuando el que os dice que no tenéis razón lo consideráis débil, como los argentinos. Sí, como los perros, como los perros más estúpidos; eso sois.

La relativa muerte de las estrellas - El blog de Federico


----------



## CONSPIRADO (20 Abr 2012)

YUJUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

¿Hay alguien ahí?

Sl2


----------



## M. Priede (20 Abr 2012)

CONSPIRADO dijo:


> YUJUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
> 
> ¿Hay alguien ahí?
> 
> Sl2



Jodíos, os habéis ido todos con Swing. Pues mira, me has dado una idea: voy a colgar aquí lo que envío por correo-e


----------



## M. Priede (20 Abr 2012)

*****REPSOL Y NUESTROS AMIGOS Y ALIADOS. ¿DÓNDE ESTÁN LOS DE GEES, O FLORENTINO PORTERO? *
Tranquilos, que Campmany está de guardia:
_En las riberas del Potomac tampoco moverán un dedo porque bastante tienen con proteger sus inversiones allí, que no son tan cuantiosas como las nuestras, pero no son despreciables. Y sobre todo, si sienten la pulsión de echarnos una mano, puede que haya alguien en el departamento de Estado que se acuerde de cómo les dejamos en la estacada en Irak hace ocho años, una huida que los españoles aplaudimos tanto como los argentinos jalean hoy la expropiación de YPF. Bueno, dirán algunos, eso eran cosas de Zapatero y ahora está Rajoy, que es mucho más serio. Aparte el hecho de que nuestro presidente no movió un músculo cuando Zapatero retiró nuestras tropas, quien les abandonó, a ojos de Washington, no fue ni Zapatero ni Rajoy, sino España. Y desde entonces llevamos en la frente un letrero, que también llevan los argentinos, que dice "país poco fiable". ¿Cabe entonces extrañarse de que la respuesta de Clinton haya sido tibia?_
Emilio Campmany - Lo que va de capo a otario - Libre Mercado

Que lea a su colega en LD:
_En una hábil maniobra, la viuda anunció la expropiación después de reunirse con Obama y, así, la tibia, tirando a gélida, respuesta de Washington hizo pensar que la Casa Blanca daba su plácet. El bandolero no tiene por qué ser tonto._
Cristina Losada - Ms solos que la una - Libre Mercado

******Hace muchos años que Ciencias Políticas es una de las Facultades más politizadas, en una universidad progretaria donde las haya*. Súmese el señoritismo de los que ascienden por méritos en Génova 13. Consecuencias:
Las representaciones diplomáticas de las naciones más avanzadas informan de todo ello, sin excepción, y en seguida se movilizan para proteger dichos intereses, sea cual sea su naturaleza. ¿Ha hecho esto la embajada española en Buenos Aires? Esta es una cuestión importante a dilucidar, teniendo en cuenta que todo este asunto de la nacionalización de YPF parece que ha cogido de improviso al Ejecutivo de Mariano Rajoy.
Emilio J. Gonzlez - Repsol y la diplomacia espaola - Libre Mercado
*
*****Tampoco se ocupan de los empresarios españoles en Marruecos*
Espaa Marruecos Empresarios espaoles piden ayuda al Gobierno ante los 'ataques' que sufren en Marruecos | Economa

*****Y nuestros servicios secretos, los del 11-m. Ni siquiera informaron al Gobierno de adónde había ido el rey con Corinna.* 
(Es guapa, la Corinna. Hay que ver cómo les gustan las rubias de ojos claros a los Borbones. Igual lo de la cadera..... El elefante no fue, eso ya está aclarado. Un legionario de mi pueblo cobraba por haberse quedado cojo cuando la guerra, pero sus amigotes decían que fue en una escalera de una casa de p.utas en Oviedo).

Y la superespía Sorayita, la que dirige el CNI, de maripimplina por ahí. ¿Alguien le ha preguntado algo al respecto?
GEES - El CNI, los elefantes y el rey - Libertad Digital

*
****¿Y cuál es la mayor preocupación de nuestra perica anglómana?*

_"vamos a pasar a la insumisión"
Aguirre, atónita porque no se pueda contratar profesores de inglés nativos
La presidenta, que pensaba que sí, se quedó boquiabierta al enterarse: "Me he quedado sin habla"._

¿Sabrán español esos profesores? Para qué. Seguro que algunos piensan que así es mejor, pues forzarán a los alumnos a aprender inglés.
Aguirre, atnita porque no se pueda contratar profesores de ingls nativos - Libertad Digital
*
*****Los holandeses, esos luteranos esforzados y ahorradores*
La Deuda de los hogares es 249% de ingresos, la mas alta, en comparación con el 202% en Irlanda, el 149% en el Reino Unido, el 124% en España, el 90% en Alemania, el 78% en Francia y el 66% de Italia - según datos de Eurostat de 2010.
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...es-holandeses-endeudados-249-de-ingresos.html

******Este leonés afincado en Galicia debe de ser luterano*
Inditex da el gran salto y supera en valor en bolsa a Santander
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...da-gran-salto-y-supera-bolsa-a-santander.html

******Nuestra casta política va entregando las joyas de la Corona: *Endesa, Cepsa, Repsol. Y además entregó Iberia sin que nos diéramos cuenta. (Nuestros periodistas creen más que nadie en ese mito llamado liberalismo)
_El jefe sindical del Sepla en Iberia, Justo Peral, pidió este viernes al Gobierno "que no permita que los británicos roben Iberia", y le exhortó a que "proteja los intereses de 8.000 trabajadores y los acuerdos de fusión" entre British Airways (BA) y la matriz española.

En rueda de prensa, Peral denunció lo que considera "un desmantelamiento de la 'españolidad' de Iberia y los aeropuertos de El Prat y Barajas", por lo que pidió al Ejecutivo de Mariano Rajoy que actúe._

Los pilotos de Iberia invocan al nacionalismo y comparan su situación con Repsol - elEconomista.es

_No obstante, el proceso de fusión ha recibido críticas. Diversos medios han recogido que desde que se hizo efectivo el proceso de integración se ha favorecido a British Airways, la cual aumentó su cuota de mercado un 23% en España, en detrimento de Iberia, que ha reducido su cuota en más un 15%, siendo la caída del 4,6% si se suma los datos de la franquicia Iberia Regional-Air Nostrum y de la aerolínea participada Vueling.32 33 34 Los mismos medios dicen que la fórmula de crecimiento de las dos compañías es distinta, ya que mientras la aerolínea británica tiene una previsión de incorporar 39 nuevas aeronaves (de los cuales 12 Airbus A380, 3 Boeing 777 y 24 Boeing 787) y 800 pilotos, Iberia recibirá 8 aeronaves Airbus A330-300 sin incorporar más pilotos.32

Asimismo, poco después del anuncio de creación de Iberia Express, desde el Sindicato Español de Pilotos de Líneas Aéreas (SEPLA), criticaron la medida ya que consideran que no es nueva. Citan que anteriores iniciativas similares como Viva Air, Binter Mediterráneo o Clickair hicieron perder cerca de 200 millones de euros a Iberia.35 Asimismo, el SEPLA afirma que el objetivo final que existe detrás de la creación de esta aerolínea es la entregar y regalar la matriz Iberia a la aerolínea británica British Airways._

Iberia (aerolínea) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

*****Para acabar: un hombre riñe con su mujer porque ella quiere que la niña haga la Primera Comunión. Lo cuenta él mismo. Divertido. Aunque esto es probable que acabe mal.*

_Conflicto de pareja por rito visillero_ 

(Ya les expliqué un día lo que era una visillera, un término que se utiliza mucho en la Burbuja: una especie de sabelotodo que trae a la familia y amistades de cabeza a cuenta de su obsesión por la decoración de su casa)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...to-de-pareja-rito-visillero-aka-comunion.html


----------



## Fermintx (21 Abr 2012)

Esa insinuación que hizo el gobierno de que sabian de la ausencia del rey pero no que hacia , por ser algo "privado" no coló ni dos segundos.
Este gobierno se a propuesto cometer los mismos errores que el anterior, y lo esta superando ya, que torpeza.
Y lo de el rey, es que ya no lo soporto. El miercoles, tuve un viaje y madrugué un poco, a las 7.00h encendí la radio del coche, y de lo que menos me acordaba yo era del trompazo del rey. Me dio tanto asco escuchar eso de : "iniciamos este informativo con una noticia insólita e histórica, jamas se habia producido y no tiene precedentes........................".
En un primer instante, adormilado como estaba me asusté, cuando reaccione me dio asco y vergüenza ajena.
Es general el pensamiento que mas o menos se tiene sobre la casta política, pero es que la periodistica va un paisito por detras en el mismo camino.
Se entiende entonces, que tambien son una casta, y que no ven la que esta cayendo. Bueno que digo, sirven a quien se deben.
Y el rey, pues que se puede decir, oportuna disculpa si, pero cuidado, que actuó como si fuese la única vez que ha hecho esto, y no. Es un vividor, vive como un rey, nunca mejor dicho.
Dicen que los españoles nunca van a reaccionar, por que somos asi. Yo solo se que todo tiene un límite, no se donde esta ese límite, pero seguro que ahi esta, ya veremos si se rebasa que ocurre.


----------



## M. Priede (21 Abr 2012)

Fermintx dijo:


> Esa insinuación que hizo el gobierno de que sabian de la ausencia del rey pero no que hacia , por ser algo "privado" no coló ni dos segundos.
> Este gobierno se a propuesto cometer los mismos errores que el anterior, y lo esta superando ya, que torpeza.
> Y lo de el rey, es que ya no lo soporto. El miercoles, tuve un viaje y madrugué un poco, a las 7.00h encendí la radio del coche, y de lo que menos me acordaba yo era del trompazo del rey. Me dio tanto asco escuchar eso de : "iniciamos este informativo con una noticia insólita e histórica, jamas se habia producido y no tiene precedentes........................".
> En un primer instante, adormilado como estaba me asusté, cuando reaccione me dio asco y vergüenza ajena.
> ...



A propósito de eso colgué esto en Ca´n Federico
La relativa muerte de las estrellas - El blog de Federico


----------



## Fermintx (23 Abr 2012)

Pues gracias, la verdad es que apenas paro ya por alli, los sitios en los que no sabes a que atenerte me cansan.
Yo tengo una gran sensación de decadencia en este pais, decadencia que si bien viene de lejos, desde el 11M se ve cada vez mas. Debe de ser cierto que quienes estan en y junto al poder, no se suelen enterar o ven una realidad distorsionada. El que estaba antes al frente del gobierno, que jamas fué nadie, ni siquiera sabia el precio de un cafe en la calle. Desgraciadamente, es extensible a todos ellos. 
El goteo de gente conocida que esta cayendo en las filas del paro acojona un rato, y eso que por aqui es "leve" comparado con otras zonas, aunque me temo que tambien hay un efecto retardo. Mis últimos amigos despedidos no eran precisamente currelas normales, y aunque se van a arreglar casi seguro, cerca de los 50 no es un gran panorama.
El consumo, lentamente ya, sigue cayendo, y con eso todo, se va a recaudar menos, se van a invalidar de facto los presupuestos, en definitiva. Seguimos en la misma senda que antes, no en caida libre, pero ahi. Lees a gente como Centeno y te dan ganas de correr y no parar


----------



## M. Priede (23 Abr 2012)

Fermintx dijo:


> Pues gracias, la verdad es que apenas paro ya por alli, los sitios en los que no sabes a que atenerte me cansan.
> Yo tengo una gran sensación de decadencia en este pais, decadencia que si bien viene de lejos, desde el 11M se ve cada vez mas. Debe de ser cierto que quienes estan en y junto al poder, no se suelen enterar o ven una realidad distorsionada. El que estaba antes al frente del gobierno, que jamas fué nadie, ni siquiera sabia el precio de un cafe en la calle. Desgraciadamente, es extensible a todos ellos.
> El goteo de gente conocida que esta cayendo en las filas del paro acojona un rato, y eso que por aqui es "leve" comparado con otras zonas, aunque me temo que tambien hay un efecto retardo. Mis últimos amigos despedidos no eran precisamente currelas normales, y aunque se van a arreglar casi seguro, cerca de los 50 no es un gran panorama.
> El consumo, lentamente ya, sigue cayendo, y con eso todo, se va a recaudar menos, se van a invalidar de facto los presupuestos, en definitiva. Seguimos en la misma senda que antes, no en caida libre, pero ahi. Lees a gente como Centeno y te dan ganas de correr y no parar



La depresión es camino a ninguna parte; procura que tenga el mismo alcance que la euforia: breve; si te encuentras atrapado, no le des cuerda. Vamos hacia atrás, eso es todo. Ya pasó más veces en la historia.

Tus amigos están en la misma situación que yo, claro que yo no tengo que alimentar a nadie; pero conviene que los papás y mamás empiecen a educar a sus hijos en la austeridad, tal y como nos enseñaron a los de mi generación. Los hijos se han vuelto unos gastizos por culpa de sus padres. Han hecho lo que han visto.

Y fuera de España no te vayas a pensar que atan los perros con longaniza. Los alemanes son los que mejor están, y mira cómo es el asunto:

04º SALVADOS 19-Feb-12 5/5 ANTONIO BRETTSCHNEIDER ... SOCIÓLOGO ALEMÁN - YouTube


----------



## sisebuto (23 Abr 2012)

Interesante ese reportaje de Évole sobre el "milagro alemán". 

<object width="480" height="360"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NHgXi0EayYw?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NHgXi0EayYw?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="480" height="360" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## M. Priede (23 Abr 2012)

sisebuto dijo:


> Interesante ese reportaje de Évole sobre el "milagro alemán".
> 
> <object width="480" height="360"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NHgXi0EayYw?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NHgXi0EayYw?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="480" height="360" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>



Lástima que el 'follonero' resulte cargante, pero a la gente le gusta. La explicación del alemán es sencilla y rigurosa.


----------



## sisebuto (23 Abr 2012)

Jordi Évole tiene una habilidad especial para hacer hablar a las piedras y dirigir las charlas hacia puntos que reafirmen sus propias premisas, lo que no disimula. Pero en el proceso resultan entrevistas interesantes que llegan a transcender su estrategia tendenciosa.


----------



## Fermintx (24 Abr 2012)

sisebuto dijo:


> Jordi Évole tiene una habilidad especial para hacer hablar a las piedras y dirigir las charlas hacia puntos que reafirmen sus propias premisas, lo que no disimula. Pero en el proceso resultan entrevistas interesantes que llegan a transcender su estrategia tendenciosa.



Si, solo falta que hubiese salido eso de "me alegro de que me hagas esa pregunta":: .
En cualquier caso es bastante ilustrativo, refleja para mi, que cada vez somos todos los pueblos menos diferentes, y por otro lado me recuerda a esa discusion que esta por ahi acerca de si se vivia mejor en el final de la dictadura que ahora, a lo que cada vez mas gente dice "si" con matices.


----------



## M. Priede (24 Abr 2012)

Fermintx dijo:


> Si, solo falta que hubiese salido eso de "me alegro de que me hagas esa pregunta":: .
> En cualquier caso es bastante ilustrativo, refleja para mi, que cada vez somos todos los pueblos menos diferentes, y por otro lado me recuerda a esa discusion que esta por ahi acerca de si se vivia mejor en el final de la dictadura que ahora, a lo que cada vez mas gente dice "si" con matices.



Claro que sí. Era más caro tener un coche, un tocadiscos, un equipo de música; pero los bienes básicos eran mucho más asequibles, empezando por la vivienda. Hipotecarse más de diez años era inimaginable, y como mucho el 25 ó 30% de los ingresos de la familia, y eso teniendo en cuenta que en la mayor parte de los matrimonios solo trabajaba uno.

Por supuesto que la vida era más relajada.


----------



## Fermintx (24 Abr 2012)

Yo por las edades que tenia, tampoco puedo decir otra cosa, era feliz, como cualquier chaval. Nunca olvidaré cuando murió Franco, mi padre decia: si yo voy a trabajar, tu vas a estudiar. Y alla que me fuí yo a la calle con mi cartera y mis libros, hasta que un señor mayor me paró y me dijo: "pero chaval, que pasa que no sabes que Franco ha muerto, vete a casa, anda".

Donde yo trabajo, hay mayoria de jubilados que en su dia emigraron de sus provincias de origen. Y quien mas y quien menos, en la década de los 60-70, se hizo con un patrimonio, luego la cosa se fue torciendo, y gracias a aquello hoy tienen con que avalar o ayudar a sus nietos o hijos. Se que es facil subir cuando partes de una posguerra y un pais en la miseria y tambien facil bajar cuando estas "bien". Pero asi fué y asi es.
Y por no seguir desviando el tema, jamas en la mentalidad de aquellos años nadie hubiese imaginado un horror parecido al 11M, no se si transladarlo tambien a otros delitos tan comunes hoy y tan frecuentes.


----------



## Rebequita quita quita (26 Abr 2012)

interesante hilo el de hoy en el blog de LDP...

.._.Todas las evidencias apuntaban a lo mismo: a que Rajoy se había comprometido, a cambio de que le permitieran acceder al Gobierno, a continuar la hoja de ruta de negociación trazada, no por Zapatero, sino por quienes diseñaron y ejecutaron el golpe de timón del 11-M...
_
y sigue:
_
...Pero no era verdad. Nunca lo fue. Como se ha terminado de evidenciar hoy - tras el anuncio por parte del gobierno de un plan de acercamiento masivo de etarras - la doctrina Aznar murió un 11 de marzo de 2004 y fue enterrada allende el océano, en tierras mexicanas, cuatro años después, no sabemos con qué tipo de ceremonia..._


----------



## swing (26 Abr 2012)

Eso de México es una tontería como un piano. Pero parece que la historia de los tíos con cuernos vende mucho. En noviembre de 2007 Rajoy ya escenificó lo que todo el mundo dice que ocurrió tras las elecciones de marzo del 2008.
Se sigue con el cuento de los maricomplejines y no es más que eso: Un cuento.


----------



## Tarúguez (27 Abr 2012)

Ahora insiste una y otra vez en el error de negociar con ETA, pero cuando Mayor Oreja formaba parte del Gobierno no pensaba igual. El 30 de enero de 2000 y ya rota la tregua que la banda inició tras la llegada de Aznar al poder, el entonces ministro de Interior declaraba, según una entrevista recogida por El Diario de Sevilla, que “estaría dispuesto a sentarme con ETA” de nuevo. Entonces señalaba que parecía lejano porque se esperaban atentados inminentes, *pero que si no había muertes y los terroristas declaraban “otra tregua indefinida, que lo harán, evidentemente se habrá creado otro escenario”.* 








*“El proceso y el procedimiento (en la lucha contra ETA) serán largos. No podrá haber nunca ni vencedores ni vencidos". (Ricardo Martí Fluxá, 28-11-97)*


----------



## M. Priede (27 Abr 2012)

swing dijo:


> Eso de México es una tontería como un piano. Pero parece que la historia de los tíos con cuernos vende mucho. En noviembre de 2007 Rajoy ya escenificó lo que todo el mundo dice que ocurrió tras las elecciones de marzo del 2008.
> Se sigue con el cuento de los maricomplejines y no es más que eso: Un cuento.



Sí que hay cambios. Y grandes. Colgué esto en Ca´n Federico
La relativa muerte de las estrellas - El blog de Federico

---------------------------------------------------------------

****Una crítica a los empresarios catalanes realizada en el foro de economía, es sancionada con tarjeta amarilla por el moderador al considerar que debería estar en el foro de política:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-que-queremos-a-catalanistas.html#post6060148

****El entrar una y otra vez en hilos ajenos con todo tipo de insidias no es sancionado; pero lo es si al sujeto en cuestión se le mienta a su pastelera madre:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...amelo-del-cambio-climatico-2.html#post6042620

****Se cuelgan en el foro de política unas declaraciones de Paul Preston hablando de su último libro, y, con razón, se mantienen ahí:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...sponsable-de-paracuellos-de-que-reconoce.html

*Pero en ese mismo foro se cuelgan las críticas de Stanley Payne a Paul Preston y se pasa el hilo a Temas de baja calidad, demostrando así que la dirección de la Burbuja actúa con total arbitrariedad a la hora de manejar eso de la 'calidad'; concepto que nadie, salvo la dirección, sabe muy bien a qué se atiene, aunque los sospechamos*:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...118-ese-manipulador-llamado-paul-preston.html


----------



## M. Priede (27 Abr 2012)

Tarúguez dijo:


> Ahora insiste una y otra vez en el error de negociar con ETA, pero cuando Mayor Oreja formaba parte del Gobierno no pensaba igual. El 30 de enero de 2000 y ya rota la tregua que la banda inició tras la llegada de Aznar al poder, el entonces ministro de Interior declaraba, según una entrevista recogida por El Diario de Sevilla, que “estaría dispuesto a sentarme con ETA” de nuevo. Entonces señalaba que parecía lejano porque se esperaban atentados inminentes, *pero que si no había muertes y los terroristas declaraban “otra tregua indefinida, que lo harán, evidentemente se habrá creado otro escenario”.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Han pasado doce años, una generación. ¿Tú te acuerdas de lo que pensabas entonces sobre temas concretos? A mí me cuesta reconocerme. Y no digamos si me voy dos décadas atrás.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

****Una crítica a los empresarios catalanes realizada en el foro de economía, es sancionada con tarjeta amarilla por el moderador al considerar que debería estar en el foro de política:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-que-queremos-a-catalanistas.html#post6060148

****El entrar una y otra vez en hilos ajenos con todo tipo de insidias no es sancionado; pero lo es si al sujeto en cuestión se le mienta a su pastelera madre:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...amelo-del-cambio-climatico-2.html#post6042620

****Se cuelgan en el foro de política unas declaraciones de Paul Preston hablando de su último libro, y, con razón, se mantienen ahí:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...sponsable-de-paracuellos-de-que-reconoce.html

Pero en ese mismo foro se cuelgan las críticas de Stanley Payne a Paul Preston y se pasa el hilo a _Temas de baja calidad_, demostrando así que la dirección de la Burbuja actúa con total arbitrariedad a la hora de manejar eso de la 'calidad'; concepto que nadie, salvo la dirección, sabe muy bien a qué se atiene, aunque los sospechamos:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...118-ese-manipulador-llamado-paul-preston.html


----------



## Tarúguez (27 Abr 2012)

M. Priede dijo:


> Han pasado doce años, una generación. ¿Tú te acuerdas de lo que pensabas entonces sobre temas concretos? A mí me cuesta reconocerme. Y no digamos si me voy dos décadas atrás.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...




No sabría decirte en 12 años, pero desde hace más o menos 7, soy más desconfiado, menos crédulo, más crítico, más malpensado y a veces acierto.


Quisiera pensar que éstas actitudes forman parte de lo que se llama experiencia, o de hacerse perro viejo.

Lo de la moderación con tu hilo, huele a criterio poco imparcial.

Vendas, hay en _tós laos._


----------



## M. Priede (27 Abr 2012)

Tarúguez dijo:


> No sabría decirte en 12 años, pero desde hace más o menos 7, soy más desconfiado, menos crédulo, más crítico, más malpensado y a veces acierto.
> 
> 
> Quisiera pensar que éstas actitudes forman parte de lo que se llama experiencia, o de hacerse perro viejo.
> ...



*El último, recién salido del horno: lo han pasado del foro de Política a Guardería*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/304243-lysenko-y-biologia-proletaria.html


----------



## M. Priede (28 Abr 2012)

En el artículo de C. Jordá dejé esto. Por si no aparece

"Un Irn nuclear cambia el mundo tal y como lo conocemos" - Libertad Digital

Señor Jordá; por favor: contraste las informaciones. ¿Qué opinión le merece las declaraciones de este mando israelí?

Es evidente que Estados Unidos ha dado marcha atrás con la desestabilización de Siria, sobre todo desde que Rusia y China dijeron que tomarían cartas en el asunto (se habla de unos cien mil militares rusos y chinos en Siria, sobre todo en defensa antiaérea).

Tan evidente es esa marcha atrás, que "Las declaraciones de Gantz han surgido después de que 16 agencias de Inteligencia estadounidenses confirmaran que Teherán no está fabricando armas nucleares."

Alto cargo militar israelí confirma que Irán no desarrolla armas nucleares [Red Voltaire]

Y ustedes, tan proamericanos, siempre con el paso cambiado

El jefe militar israelí cree que Irán se abstendrá de desarrollar armas nucleares | Internacional | EL PAÍS

Alto cargo militar israelí confirma que Irán no desarrolla armas nucleares [Red Voltaire]


----------



## CONSPIRADO (2 May 2012)

DESDE EL 11-M, TODO ES 11.M.
Queremos saber la verdad, caiga quien caiga.

Sl2


----------



## M. Priede (2 May 2012)

CONSPIRADO dijo:


> DESDE EL 11-M, TODO ES 11.M.
> Queremos saber la verdad, caiga quien caiga.
> 
> Sl2



Caerá el que la cuente, y el resto seguirá diciendo "queremos saber la verdad". ¿No ves en Ca´n Federico?


----------



## CONSPIRADO (2 May 2012)

M. Priede dijo:


> Caerá el que la cuente, y el resto seguirá diciendo "queremos saber la verdad". ¿No ves en Ca´n Federico?



No se puede estar engañando a todo el mundo durante todo el tiempo.
Tarde o temprano lo sabremos.
Y, si no, pasaremos el testigo a la siguiente generación.

Sl2


----------



## swing (2 May 2012)

M. Priede dijo:


> Sí que hay cambios. Y grandes. Colgué esto en Ca´n Federico
> La relativa muerte de las estrellas - El blog de Federico
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> ...





Priede
Lo que quiero decir, con respecto al tema del que estamos hablando es que desde octubre del 2007 Rajoy se descabalgó de las manis de Alcaráz (mani de noviembre) y participó en la mani de la UNIDAD de diciembre de 2007. Todo eso antes de las elecciones de marzo de 2008.
Así que Alcaráz y compañía deberían de haberse caído del guindo antes de las elecciones del 2008, no DESPUES de las elecciones del 20N del 2011, durante las cuales Alcaraz ha seguido con ZP malo, malo y con el PP esto va a cambiar y tal y tal pascual.
¿Conclusión?
Que no me lo creo.
Y que las negociaciones están realizadas ENTRE TODOS desde hace mucho y que a lo que estamos asistiendo es a una representación.
Ahora busca en que fecha se empezó con las indemnizaciones a las víctimas y ponlo en el contexto (en lo que concierne al terorismo de Eta y a las negociaciones) de la época. 
Ya verás cual es el "sorprendente" resultado.


----------



## sisebuto (2 May 2012)

Estamos dirigidos por equipos de mentalistas. Técnicas de manipulación tan simples como efectivas, delante de nuestras narices, todos los días.



Spoiler: Tipos de Manipulación



Tipos de Manipulación
Las tácticas de manipulación que menciono aquí recogen tanto la manipulación interpersonal (hacia una persona o hacia un pequeño grupo) como la social (la propaganda propiamente dicha). Vamos a distinguir entre tres técnicas de manipulación fundamentales que a su vez se dividen en técnicas específicas. Un ejercicio manipulativo generalmente no usa una única de estas técnicas sino que las combina para obtener el efecto deseado. Estas tres técnicas sonlas siguientes:


*Manipulación por sesgo:* es la táctica que toma los datos parcial o totalmente hacia un rumbo, no proporcionando toda la información de que se dispone al oyente para que tomeuna decisión.

*Manipulación por deformación:* es la táctica que presenta datos reales pero deformados ante el oyente. Esta técnica de manipulación y la anterior suelen ir unidas.

*Manipulación emocional:* es la táctica que pretende manipular la opinión del oyent emanejando totalmente sus sentimientos (lo que mencione anteriormente). Las dos primeras técnicas hacen referencia a lo objetivo, es decir, a la información que se lepresenta al oyente por lo que, suelen ir unidas y están estrechamente vinculadas. La técnica de manipulación emocional es, con mucho, la más peligrosa y eficaz y trata de producir una modificación en la mentalidad del oyente manipulándolo subjetivamente (su modo depensar).La manipulación emocional suele venir reforzada por la manipulación por sesgo o por deformación.

1 - MANIPULACIÓN POR SESGO

Tiene un gran poder de manipulación sobre personas ignorantes y sin posibilidad o sin interés en verificar los datos que el manipulador le proporciona. El poder de este tipo demanipulación se ve intensificado con la reiteración por múltiples canales de la información modificada (por ejemplo: le digo a una persona algo y creo páginas web con mi información falsa, si esa persona busca información, encontrara lo que yo puse reiterando y reforzando mis palabras). Vamos a ver algunos tipos de tácticas de manipulación por sesgo.


*Sesgar el grueso de los datos:* es cuando se omiten la mayoría de los datos en una argumentación y sólo se muestran aquel pequeño grupo de datos favorables al manipulador.

*Sesgar datos relevantes:* se produce cuando se omiten datos relevantes para que el informado se forme un juicio propio con conocimiento incompleto (en el tipo anterior se omitían la mayoría de los datos en este los datos omitidos son pocos e incluso mínimos peroson esenciales).


2 - MANIPULACIÓN POR DEFORMACIÓN

Es aquella que presenta una información distorsionada pero con toques de credibilidad. La información deformada pretende, a su vez, generar en el oyente una percepción de la realidad diferente. Veamos varios tipos de manipulación por deformación.


 *Saturación:* esta táctica de manipulación usa la repetición de datos falsos, es más efectiva cuanto más intensa sea y cuanto más canales de información se usen para provocarla. Como decía Goebbels, ministro de Propaganda nazi, “una mentira repetida milveces se convierte en una verdad”.

*Exageración:* esta táctica de manipulación supone la amplificación de una información.Por ejemplo, cuando queremos convencer a un oyente para que cumpla un deseo diciéndolealgo así como “Nunca haces X” o “Siempre que te pido algo tienes una excusa”. Por lo que espoco probable que el oyente haga lo que se le pide. La forma correcta de presentar estaqueja sería algo así como “La mayoría de las veces no haces X” o “Suele ser habitual quecuando te pido algo tengas una excusa”.

*Desplazamiento de la responsabilidad*: esta táctica pretende presentar hechos comoconsecuencias de personas que no son responsables de ellos. Esta táctica puede usarse tantopara arrogarse los méritos de otros como para desplazar la responsabilidad propia haciaterceras personas. “He suspendido porque el profesor me tiene manía” es un ejemplo de estetipo de táctica.


3 - MANIPULACIÓN EMOCIONAL

Este tipo de manipulación es, con mucho, el tipo más peligroso y efectivo ya que hace uso del control de los afectos en vez del control sobre la información como en los métodos de manipulación anteriores. Mientras que en la manipulación por sesgo y por deformación el individuo puede rechazar los datos como erróneos o parciales con cierta objetividad en la manipulación emocional, al estar en juego sentimientos, es mucho más difícil para el oyent emantener la distancia afectiva entre lo que se dice y sus propios pensamientos. Por esta razón, como se dijo ya, es muy frecuente que las tácticas por sesgo y deformación vayan unidas a tácticas de manipulación emocional. Es importante decir que de la misma manera que el mejor método contra las tácticas de manipulación por sesgo y deformación es tener una buena y variada información de la realidad, el mejor método contra la manipulación emocional suele ser una estructuración emocional fuerte y una buena autoestima; es notar que esto último es más difícil de conseguir que una información verídica, lo que es una razón más del gran poder que tiene la manipulación emocional. A continuación veremos algunas de estas tácticas:


*El chantaje emocional:* es aquella táctica de manipulación que genera en la víctima sentimientos que le obligan emocionalmente a actuar en la dirección deseada por el manipulador. Los sentimientos que con más frecuencia usa el manipulador para realizar el chantaje emocional son los de culpa y adulación. Por ejemplo, el manipulador hace sentir a su oyente culpable de una determinada situación pasada, presente o futura y lo hace sentir en deuda con él o culpable de una situación indeseable. También puede mostrar una admiración fingida por el oyente o hacer ver que espera mucho de él para que el sujeto víctima de la manipulación se sienta obligado a no romper las expectativas del manipulador. En manos de personas sin escrúpulos morales esta técnica puede causar un gran sufrimiento emocional.

*Alimentar el odio:* Es obvio que una persona que carezca de control sobre sus procesos intelectuales es mucho más fácilmente manipulable que una persona que sí posea ese control. Un modo habitual de anular el control del individuo sobre sus pensamientos es alimentar un fuerte sentimiento en él que le incapacite para un cálculo frío de sus pensamientos. El odio suele ser un sentimiento bastante arrebatador y usado habitualmente en las tácticas de manipulación emocional. Generar odio en las masas permite la creación del “chivo expiatorio” que carga con las culpas y con la necesidad social de tener un enemigo mientras que los que han alimentado ese odioquedan al margen de él.

*Fomentar el miedo:* Como en la táctica anterior en esta se intenta minar la capacidad de juicio de la víctima empujándola a un estado emocionalmente irracional. El miedo nace del instinto de autoconservación y es, por lo tanto, uno de los sentimientos más fuertes tanto del hombre como de los animales. Cuando un manipulador alimenta el miedo en su víctima suele presentarse a sí mismo como salvaguarda o protección contra ese peligro acechante. El miedo al enemigo, a la soledad, a la libertad, etc; son miedos típicos que explota en manipulador emocional.

*Autoarrogación de valores:* Esta táctica es usada cuando el manipulador se auto arroga ciertos valores asociados a las opiniones o decisiones que quiere inculcar en sus víctimas. 

Estos valores pueden ser de muchos tipos ser intelectuales (“sólo un idiota creería que...”), de consenso (“todo el mundo bebe...”), de éxito sexual (“si usas tal producto tendrás éxito con el sexo contrario”), etc. La autoarrogación de valores no suele ser explícita ya que la víctima se percataría evidentemente del intento de manipulación. En esta táctica, como en todas las de manipulación emocional, la sutileza juega un papel muy importante para el éxito manipulativo. El mejor ejemplo de manipulación para mí, es uno que vemos a diario: los comerciales y no nos damos cuenta. Los comerciales se basan en diseñar formas de hacer sentir mal a la gente (así pueden vender sus productos), es el juego de la sustitución. Les recuerdas a las personas que les falta en sus vidas (a todos nos falta algo en la vida), y cuando se sientan suficientemente incompletos les convencen de que X producto es lo único que puede llenar el vacío. Y en lugar de hacer algo por sus vidas y tratar de averiguar la causa de su infelicidad las personas salen a comprar lo que se anuncia.

*Mentalismo* | scribd.com​


----------



## M. Priede (3 May 2012)

swing

_Ahora busca en que fecha se empezó con las indemnizaciones a las víctimas y ponlo en el contexto (en lo que concierne al terorismo de Eta y a las negociaciones) de la época.
Ya verás cual es el "sorprendente" resultado_

¿Cuándo empezaron?

No, yo creo que te pasas. Alcaraz, en principio, me parece un hombre honesto. Le ha costado dinero el asunto. Perdió muchísimos clientes en su tienda. Aparte los insultos y las amenazas.

Son como son la mayoría de la gente de la derecha española tradicional: honesta y sin recovecos, con frecuencia confiados, incluso simples. Si les cuentas esto de la OTAN y demás, no te creen; pero no te insultarán. Eso solo los pericos del PP, de la ultraderecha o los alcoholizados con el liberalismo y lo anglosajón.

Cuéntame eso de las indemnizaciones,


----------



## Fermintx (3 May 2012)

Pero que las negociaciones se realicen entre todos, no quiere decir que las victimas no sean honestas en su mayoria. Yo es que creo que desgraciadamente, no pintan nada. Se les dió notoriedad cuando se creyó que eran de utilidad política y ahora no se les da.


----------



## swing (3 May 2012)

Priede

Ley 32/1999, de 8 de octubre, de Solidaridad con las víctimas del terrorismo.

Ley 32/1999, de 8 de octubre, de Solidaridad con las víctimas del terrorismo.



Ley 32/1999, de 8 de octubre, de Solidaridad con las víctimas del terrorismo. 


A ver si puedes ponerlo en contexto, que yo ando mal de tiempo.
Sobre todo ten en cuenta que la "garganta profunda" de Alcaraz es "Mr escoltas para todos", Mayor "Eulen" Oreja.

Y ya de paso que le pregunte a Mayor que tal vigilaba Eulen las estaciones del 11M.


RESOLUCION DE LA AUDIENCIA PROVINCIAL DE VITORIA SOBRE EL PLEITO INTERPUESTO POR JAIME <b style="color:black;background-color:#ffff66">MAYOR</b> <b style="color:black;background-color:#a0ffff">OREJA</b>, MARIANO RAJOY Y OTROS CONT


----------



## bakea (3 May 2012)

Jaime Mayor Oreja aproximadamente dos meses después del 11M, en una entrevista en El Mundo decía que tenía la certeza moral de que la ETA estaba detrás de los atentados, me gustaría que alguno de vosotros pudiera recuperar esa entrevista.

Está claro que fué el gobieno de Aznar el que diseñó la mentira oficial y tapó la verdadera autoría de los atentados, luego fueron otros los que se aprovecharon de esto para llegar al poder, pero el gobierno actuó improvisando y de una manera chapucera porque no lo esperaban, probablemente esperaban otra cosa.


----------



## M. Priede (3 May 2012)

bakea dijo:


> Jaime Mayor Oreja aproximadamente dos meses después del 11M, en una entrevista en El Mundo decía que tenía la certeza moral de que la ETA estaba detrás de los atentados, me gustaría que alguno de vosotros pudiera recuperar esa entrevista.
> 
> Está claro que fué el gobieno de Aznar el que diseñó la mentira oficial y tapó la verdadera autoría de los atentados, luego fueron otros los que se aprovecharon de esto para llegar al poder, pero el gobierno actuó improvisando y de una manera chapucera porque no lo esperaban, probablemente esperaban otra cosa.



Mira esta de hace tres años.

Rifirrafe entre Mayor Oreja y Pedro J. a cuenta del 11-M - YouTube


----------



## Atlantic (4 May 2012)

bakea dijo:


> Está claro que fué el gobieno de Aznar el que diseñó la mentira oficial y tapó la verdadera autoría de los atentados, luego fueron otros los que se aprovecharon de esto para llegar al poder, pero el gobierno actuó improvisando y de una manera chapucera porque no lo esperaban, probablemente esperaban otra cosa.



aceptemos pulpo como animal de compañia, si unos diseñaron la mentira oficial los otros hicieron lo mismo, segun un coronel de la G.C. la orden de silenciar el golpe de estado vino de arriba.
o estamos en una monarquia absoluta encubierta con un dictador jefe del ejercito y del CNI (23F) a la cabeza o un protectorado judio dueño de la banca y medios de comunicacion, hay mas?
cuando quitaron a Acebes y Zaplana la postura del PP cambio radicalmente


----------



## Fermintx (4 May 2012)

M. Priede dijo:


> Mira esta de hace tres años.
> 
> Rifirrafe entre Mayor Oreja y Pedro J. a cuenta del 11-M - YouTube



A este al menos, se lo pudieron preguntar. A Acebes y a Zaplana, supongo que ni eso. Como a otros.


----------



## Tarúguez (4 May 2012)

bakea dijo:


> Jaime Mayor Oreja aproximadamente dos meses después del 11M, en una entrevista en El Mundo decía que tenía la certeza moral de que la ETA estaba detrás de los atentados, me gustaría que alguno de vosotros pudiera recuperar esa entrevista.
> 
> 
> > Te pongo algunas, hay una muy escueta de M. Oreja aunque no en ésos términos, pero a buen entendedor.
> ...


----------



## M. Priede (5 May 2012)

Tarúguez

Excelente recopilación


----------



## Tarúguez (5 May 2012)

*Marcando el camino* y """""fortaleciendo"""""" el tan *caca*reado Estado de """"Derecho"""".


La Guardia Civil tumba el bulo de la chatarra del 11-M >> Voto Particular >> Blogs EL PAÍS


La Guardia Civil no ha hallado ninguna irregularidad en los restos de uno de los trenes del 11-M descubiertos en el taller de Tafesa (la empresa que se encargó de la reparación de los convoyes destruidos por las mochilas/bomba de Atocha). Se trata de la chatarra procedente del tren que explotó en la estación de Santa Eugenia. Este hallazgo, aireado por el diario Libertad Digital, dio alas a los abanderados de la llamada teoría de la conspiración y, además, propició que el actual fiscal general del Estado, Eduardo Torres-Dulce, ordenara a la Fiscalía de Madrid que investigase esa “notitia criminis” y dictaminase si había alguna ilegalidad en torno a ese hallazgo.

La Guardia Civil ya ha elaborado el atestado sobre esos restos y lo ha entregado a la Fiscalía de Madrid, que tiene previsto analizar su contenido y elaborar su propio informe para elevarlo a quien lo demandó, Torres-Dulce. Según fuentes cercanas al instituto armado, el informe descarta que, como sostienen los conspiranóicos, se trate de restos escondidos allí para ocultar pruebas del 11-M. Al contrario, apunta a que fue Renfe la que, tras el oportuno permiso judicial, los depositó allí por si podían tener alguna utilidad futura dado que es la propietaria de los mismos. Los agentes no entran en valoraciones y se limitan a aportar datos y fechas de cómo, cuándo y por orden de quién llegó allí esa chatarra, y lo ocurrido con ella desde entonces. Aunque de estos datos, señalan fuentes conocedoras del mismo, se desprende que no hubo ninguna irregularidad.

Tras este hallazgo, los seguidores de la teoría conspirativa del 11-M insinuaron que fue la policía o el propio juez Del Olmo (el que investigó los atentados) quienes habrían ordenado mantener esos restos allí para ocultar pruebas de los explosivos. Y pedían, una vez más, la reapertura judicial del caso de los trenes de la muerte. “Llama la atención que no se hiciera ningún estudio de los mismos o, en caso de que se hiciera, que se haya mantenido oculto”, señalaban. Los defensores de esta teoría mantenían que los que trataron de ocultar pruebas fueron los que ordenaron desguazar los vagones, a pesar de que, antes de hacerlo, se tomaron de ellos todas las pruebas para analizar el explosivo utilizado. Existe un informe que puede consultarse en la web de El PAÍS. El informe de la Guardia Civil echa por tierra estas especulaciones. Los restos estaban allí con las autorizaciones pertinentes y nada se ocultó.

El hallazgo de esta chatarra es otro de los intentos de los afectos a la teoría de la conspiración (consistente en que detrás de los atentados del 11-M no solo estuvo ETA sino que también hubo una confabulación de policías y guardias civiles para desalojar del poder al PP) con vistas a reabrir el atentado de los trenes de Atocha. Al menos ha habido media docena de intentos de reabrir este caso, pero ni el exjuez instructor del 11-M Juan del Olmo ni los magistrados de ese tribunal Javier Gómez Bermúdez, Alfonso Guevara y Fernando García Nicolás vieron motivos para volver a abordar un tema juzgado y sentenciado por la Audiencia Nacional y por el Tribunal Supremo.

A ellos se unieron recientemente otros tres jueces de la Sección 17 de la Audiencia de Madrid, que acordaron cerrar las diligencias que durante dos años mantuvo abiertas la juez de la plaza de Madrid Castilla Coro Cillán al hilo de una querella presentada por la Asociación de Ayuda a las Víctimas del 11-M contra el excomisario de los Tedax a cuenta de la supuesta desaparición de restos de explosivos.

El informe de la Guardia Civil instado por Torres-Dulce también da al traste con este último intento de mantener el bulo del 11-M a cuenta de una chatarra que, a juzgar por los agentes, nadie ocultó.


----------



## CONSPIRADO (5 May 2012)

¡Qué fuerte!, ¿no Zangarri?

O'shea que todos sabían que estaban allí, que se respetó la cadena de custodia, y tal

peeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeero,

pa la pericial de explosivos sólo había tres clavos y una pizca de polvo de extintor.


Nos toman por gilipollas...

Sl2


----------



## Tarúguez (5 May 2012)

CONSPIRADO dijo:


> ¡Qué fuerte!, ¿no Zangarri?
> 
> O'shea que todos sabían que estaban allí, que se respetó la cadena de custodia, y tal
> 
> ...




Total, aunque sólo se analizase el polvo de extintor o todos los restos de los focos, ya lo dijo el jefe Fiscal Zaragozá:

*"En definitiva da igual lo que estallase en los trenes"*


Todo un repaso a La Verdad.


----------



## bakea (5 May 2012)

Tarúgez, gracias por la recopilación, extensa pero también clarificadora.
No hay duda de que el atentado fué político, la finalidad parece ser que para dar un vuelco electoral pero con el matiz de que el chantaje afecta a los dos partidos.
Estos años decíamos que la ËTA tenía cogido a ZP por los vagones y ahora nos podemos preguntar por donde tiene la banda cogido a Rajoy.


----------



## bakea (7 May 2012)

*análisis*



Tarúguez dijo:


> Total, aunque sólo se analizase el polvo de extintor o todos los restos de los focos, ya lo dijo el jefe Fiscal Zaragozá:
> 
> *"En definitiva da igual lo que estallase en los trenes"*
> 
> ...



Yo pensé durante mucho tiempo que el atentado se cometió para echar al PP del poder y que engañaron al gobierno.
Después de leer el libro Titdyne de Antonio Iglesias, perito independiente actuante en la pericial de explosivos durante el juicio, me di cuenta que fue a partir de las 10 de lamañana del mismo 11 cuando se empezó a maquinar la destrucción de pruebas y la sustitución del explosivo utilizado por goma 2 ECO. Es imposible que esta labor de destrucción desde las primeras horas que involucra a fuerzas y cuerpos de seguridad del estado y al laboratorio tanto de los tedax como al de la policia científica se hiciese sin conocimiento del gobierno, es imposible.
Me gustaría saber en que lugar os puedo seguir, echo de menos las intervenciones de perasalo y de otros que nos ayudaron a acercarnos a la verdad de lo sucedido.


----------



## Tarúguez (9 May 2012)

bakea dijo:


> Me gustaría saber en que lugar os puedo seguir, echo de menos las intervenciones de perasalo y de otros que nos ayudaron a acercarnos a la verdad de lo sucedido.




Con toda humildad te diré que yo nada he aportado, pues me incorporé con ideas fanboyeras y preconcebidas allá por 2008.


Sobre _perasalo_ no sabría decirte.


_Nostante_ te pongo la _anchoílla_

http://bi11m.dyndns.org/


Y me quedo con un post de _carioca_ en el blog de LdP, que extrae (sin restarle demérito) de la carta del diector de PJ éste domingo pasado:

_Hoy PJ sobre el fiscal Torres Dulce, en su carta:

*hasta el apellido del fiscal general parezca predestinarle a amasar el bizcocho con la nata -y ya está dando síntomas de ello en su inconsistente actitud sobre el 11-M-,*
8-)_


Dos enlaces imprescindibles - Los enigmas del 11M - Luis del Pino


Abrazacos.


----------



## M. Priede (10 May 2012)

Sobre un artículo de Gabriel Moris:

La relativa muerte de las estrellas - El blog de Federico


----------



## sisebuto (10 May 2012)

Yo es que alucino con la peli. Federico desertando del blog con un homenaje a la Jiuston; del Pino con los agujeros decorando el suyo; el 11-M esfumado de la linea editorial de LD... y mientras don Gabriel resignado a la divina providencia.... En fin, que se quería "de saber" hasta cierto límite, y se topó.


----------



## swing (10 May 2012)

Estaba cantado que el PP iba a Pasar Pagina. A pasar SU Página.
Prometer, prometer hasta meter.


Taruguez
Las declaraciones que has puesto se producen después de que la prensa , - principalmente El Mundo, pero no solo El Mundo- saca las intoxicaciones con las que crean la VO. Unas intoxicaciones que provienen principalmente de ex altos cargos de interior, aunque también de Rubalcaba y Gallizo (las historietas de las cárceles).
En líneas generales podríamos decir que el PP intoxica al Mundo, contándole una trola asturiana aderezada con falsas historias etarras. Los de EM lo publican y los del PP se rasgan las vestiduras con los "descubrimientos" de EM.

¿Te parece "improvisado"?


----------



## Tarúguez (10 May 2012)

swing dijo:


> Estaba cantado que el PP iba a Pasar Pagina. A pasar SU Página.
> Prometer, prometer hasta meter.
> 
> 
> ...




Hace años, me parecía coherente.

*Hoy, sé que es inducido*

Carnaza para sus votantes.

Y aunque endemoniado y tendencioso, entra en los esquemas de los políticos,

peeeero, me joden más los medios, me debato entre pensar que se amoldan por miedo al Huevo, a que si se supiera la Verdad se iba a la mierda el chiringuito democrático, o a intereses partidistas.

Quizá al 33% cada cosa.


Abrazacos.


----------



## sisebuto (11 May 2012)

No hay partitocracia sin control mediatico. LD entró en esto con buena intención pero las cosas hace tiempo que indicaron con claridad de qué iba el juego, y ahí empezaron a plegarse progresivamente, por intereses económicos o necesidad, si se prefiere, que es lo mismo. La operación "muerte de las estrellas del 11-M" arrancó en el blog de Luis del Pino; luego Federico la remató con haikus y unas baladas de la Güitnei. 

En este país ningún medio, escrito o audiovisual, es independiente, lo que pasa por someterse forzosamente a una de las dos únicas opciones. A LD lo salvará una inyección de euros a cargo de algún programa fantasma, como a El Mundo, como a todos. Es la ley del silencio.

Pedrojota y los amos del papel respiran tranquilos: Rajoy ayudará a los medios en crisis con el plan 'Marca España' :: Periodismo :: Prensa :: Periodista Digital


----------



## M. Priede (11 May 2012)

sisebuto dijo:


> No hay partitocracia sin control mediatico. LD entró en esto con buena intención pero las cosas hace tiempo que indicaron con claridad de qué iba el juego, y ahí empezaron a plegarse progresivamente, por intereses económicos o necesidad, si se prefiere, que es lo mismo. La operación "muerte de las estrellas del 11-M" arrancó en el blog de Luis del Pino; luego Federico la remató con haikus y unas baladas de la Güitnei.
> 
> En este país ningún medio, escrito o audiovisual, es independiente, lo que pasa por someterse forzosamente a una de las dos únicas opciones. A LD lo salvará una inyección de euros a cargo de algún programa fantasma, como a El Mundo, como a todos. Es la ley del silencio.
> 
> Pedrojota y los amos del papel respiran tranquilos: Rajoy ayudará a los medios en crisis con el plan 'Marca España' :: Periodismo :: Prensa :: Periodista Digital



Jo, con la marca España. Mira esto.
Vozpópuli - La equipación para los JJ.OO. de Londres daña la 'marca España', según el sector textil

Que vistan a los redactores como a los deportistas, como Georgie Dann. Que hablen con Ágatha Ruiz de la Prada.


----------



## M. Priede (11 May 2012)

Inglaterra envía a uno de sus vástagos reales de visita a Gibraltar: La reina Sofía se va de visita a Gran Bretaña, a una celebración de la Reina, y el gobierno del PP dice que está bien, que es una visita privada, que no choca con los intereses de la nación española. 

Y por si fuera poco, esto:

Aznar presenta en Washington el informe FAES sobre Amrica Latina - Libertad Digital

Después hablamos de la Corte de Carlos IV, cuando resulta que una casta política similar, incluso más traidora, la tenemos aquí y ahora.

La culpa es de Rubalcaba y de Zapatero, cómo no.


----------



## MELVILLE (11 May 2012)

sisebuto dijo:


> No hay partitocracia sin control mediatico. LD entró en esto con buena intención pero las cosas hace tiempo que indicaron con claridad de qué iba el juego, y ahí empezaron a plegarse progresivamente, por intereses económicos o necesidad, si se prefiere, que es lo mismo. La operación "muerte de las estrellas del 11-M" arrancó en el blog de Luis del Pino; luego Federico la remató con haikus y unas baladas de la Güitnei.
> 
> En este país ningún medio, escrito o audiovisual, es independiente, lo que pasa por someterse forzosamente a una de las dos únicas opciones. A LD lo salvará una inyección de euros a cargo de algún programa fantasma, como a El Mundo, como a todos. Es la ley del silencio.
> 
> Pedrojota y los amos del papel respiran tranquilos: Rajoy ayudará a los medios en crisis con el plan 'Marca España' :: Periodismo :: Prensa :: Periodista Digital



Es cierto que la entrada de "la relativa muerte de las estrellas" ha supuesto, al menos de momento, "la absoluta muerte" del blog de Fede. Tal vez un día de estos se anime a actualizarlo y cuelgue algo pero ya no será lo mismo que hace años, cuando se podía hablar del 11-M y del tema que fuera. 

Desde que puso al moderador aquello ya no es lo mismo. Y la prueba es que la mayoría de los que escribían allí han huido a otra parte, como la Burbuja, el blog de Pío Moa en Intereconomía, etc, etc. Una verdadera pena. 

Es algo que no entiendo en absoluto porque con ello Fede y LD están perdiendo muchas visitas, cosa que no les interesa, pero... ellos sabrán.


----------



## M. Priede (12 May 2012)

MELVILLE dijo:


> Es cierto que la entrada de "la relativa muerte de las estrellas" ha supuesto, al menos de momento, "la absoluta muerte" del blog de Fede. Tal vez un día de estos se anime a actualizarlo y cuelgue algo pero ya no será lo mismo que hace años, cuando se podía hablar del 11-M y del tema que fuera.
> 
> Desde que puso al moderador aquello ya no es lo mismo. Y la prueba es que la mayoría de los que escribían allí han huido a otra parte, como la Burbuja, el blog de Pío Moa en Intereconomía, etc, etc. Una verdadera pena.
> 
> Es algo que no entiendo en absoluto porque con ello Fede y LD están perdiendo muchas visitas, cosa que no les interesa, pero... ellos sabrán.



Federico ha decidido desentenderse del Blog, tal y como hizo César Vidal con el suyo.

Los que se han ido al blog de Moa son los cuatro gatos que ya estaban, y que no salí´an de allí. Cada vez que lo hacían eran la rechifla: a cual más zote.


----------



## bakea (12 May 2012)

Todos los que no podíamos digerir la mentira que nos sirvieron sobre la autoría del atentado fabricada con pruebas absolutamente falsas y la destrucción descarada de todas las muestras junto con el desguace de los trenes, nos ilusionamos con la investigación periodística independiente del diario El Mundo y posteriormente con Libertad Digital. El blog de Luis Del Pino fué para muchos la puerta a la verdad, todos los que estuvimos ahí aportabamos lo que podíamos para colaborar en esta labor y con la única esperanza de que se mantuviera viva la memoria de estas víctimas inocentes y de que se hiciese justicia.
Cuando nos empezamos a dar cuenta de que la destrucción de pruebas comienza en las primeras horas después del atentado y empezamos a intuir que tuvo que ser el gobierno de Aznar el que dió las órdenes que permitieron la destrucción de las pruebas y la sustitución del explosivo utilizado por goma 2 eco, es entonces cuando se censura el blog sin ninguna explicación y empieza la huida de peones muy valiosos que no tragan con esto.
Estamos muy cerca de la verdad, no podemos renunciar a ella, queremos vivir en libertad y no vamos a olvidar a tantas víctimas inocentes y es sólo por eso por lo que no vamos a dejar de pedir justicia.
Da lo mismo escribir en un blog o en otro, nos da igual seguiremos donde sea y nunca olvidaremos a los mártires del terrorismo.


----------



## Atlantic (12 May 2012)

no lo creo, al PP y Aznar se la colaron desde dentro empezando por el CNI y desde fuera, no son antiespañoles como el PSOE y luego han tragado si o si y premiados,

El 11 de marzo de 2004 a las 5 de la tarde Ana Palacio envió a todos los embajadores españoles una comunicación oficial exhortándolos a atribuir la autoría de los atentados a ETA por indicacion del CNI:

* La ministra de Exteriores conversó en al menos *siete ocasiones* con él durante el 11-M para que le confirmara la autoria de los atentados (Dezcallar dijo a Ana Palacio el 12-M que había acertado al acusar a ETA, luego se desdijo en la "Comisión de investigación")

* El jefe del CNI la tranquilizó restando toda credibilidad a las pruebas de la Kangoo (pruebas falsas)

* En el CNI pusieron en duda la autoría que señalaba la Policía

Ana Palacio fue premiada como vicepresidenta del Banco Mundial y Dezcallar embajador en Washington 
Rato FMI, etc y quitandose de enmedio a los incomodos como la hermana Loyola de Palacio, Zaplana, Acebes etc


----------



## MELVILLE (12 May 2012)

bakea dijo:


> Todos los que no podíamos digerir la mentira que nos sirvieron sobre la autoría del atentado fabricada con pruebas absolutamente falsas y la destrucción descarada de todas las muestras junto con el desguace de los trenes, nos ilusionamos con la investigación periodística independiente del diario El Mundo y posteriormente con Libertad Digital. El blog de Luis Del Pino fué para muchos la puerta a la verdad, todos los que estuvimos ahí aportabamos lo que podíamos para colaborar en esta labor y con la única esperanza de que se mantuviera viva la memoria de estas víctimas inocentes y de que se hiciese justicia.
> Cuando nos empezamos a dar cuenta de que la destrucción de pruebas comienza en las primeras horas después del atentado y empezamos a intuir que tuvo que ser el gobierno de Aznar el que dió las órdenes que permitieron la destrucción de las pruebas y la sustitución del explosivo utilizado por goma 2 eco, es entonces cuando se censura el blog sin ninguna explicación y empieza la huida de peones muy valiosos que no tragan con esto.
> Estamos muy cerca de la verdad, no podemos renunciar a ella, queremos vivir en libertad y no vamos a olvidar a tantas víctimas inocentes y es sólo por eso por lo que no vamos a dejar de pedir justicia.
> Da lo mismo escribir en un blog o en otro, nos da igual seguiremos donde sea y nunca olvidaremos a los mártires del terrorismo.



Chapó, Bakea. De diez, sobre todo lo que dices al final. Lo que importa es mantener esa búsqueda de la verdad, sea donde sea, y ese homenaje perpetuo a la memoria de las víctimas, tan deshonradas por PP, Psoe y no digamos ya por los nacionalistas...


----------



## MELVILLE (12 May 2012)

Atlantic dijo:


> no lo creo, al PP y Aznar se la colaron desde dentro empezando por el CNI y desde fuera, no son antiespañoles como el PSOE y luego han tragado si o si y premiados,
> 
> El 11 de marzo de 2004 a las 5 de la tarde Ana Palacio envió a todos los embajadores españoles una comunicación oficial exhortándolos a atribuir la autoría de los atentados a ETA por indicacion del CNI:
> 
> ...



Yo no tengo nada claro si se la colaron, se la dejaron colar o fueron ellos los que nos colaron el golazo de los explosivos y demás ocultamientos, falseamientos, etc.

Hace años, al poco del 11-M, pensaba que el PP había sido vilmente engañado por la policía afecta al Psoe, estilo Vera y demás. Era casi la opinión dominante en muchos foros, en algunos medios, no muchos, y en parte de la opinión pública.

Con el correr de los años, la lectura de algunos textos, de algunas de las aportaciones vuestras y de otros, y con el devenir de los acontecimientos, pongo en duda que el PP fuera estafado. Tampoco tengo claro que fuese el estafador pero... ¿Fifty fifty? Le estafaron y estafó. 

Hasta que no cante alguien que sepa toda la podrida verdad del 11-M, como pasó con los GAL, veo difícil que esto avance hacia la verdad de verdad, valga la rebuznancia.

Sl2


----------



## Atlantic (12 May 2012)

MELVILLE dijo:


> Hasta que no cante alguien que sepa toda la podrida verdad del 11-M, como pasó con los GAL, veo difícil que esto avance hacia la verdad de verdad, valga la rebuznancia.Sl2



politicastros leales al dictador y traidores al pueblo

«¿Juráis o prometéis por vuestra conciencia y honor cumplir fielmente *las obligaciones del cargo... con lealtad al Dictador*, y guardar y hacer guardar la Constitución como norma fundamental del Estado?».

[YOUTUBE]Od01GvIdS_s[/YOUTUBE]

LA LEGITIMIDAD POLITICA del golpe de estado del 81. Republicano mason y a favor del golpe de Estado sionista. Si en España hubiera habido un juicio real, este sujeto estaría en la cárcel y no como el jefe del Estado creado y nombrado por un dictador agonizante. Ésta es nuestra "democracia", una verguenza, una monarquia absoluta encubierta


----------



## sisebuto (12 May 2012)

MELVILLE, los únicos verdaderamente estafados hemos sido nosotros, jamás la PePé o la Soe. El 11-M me ha servido para ver con cristalina transparencia cómo funciona este juego perverso de la partidocracia con el que nos pastorean para engañarnos y robarnos sistemáticamente. Es una forma de consolarse pensando que todas esas muertes, y las anteriores, no ha sido en vano, que finalmente no serán rentables para quienes las ejecutaron ni los que les protegen para que no perder el chollo de los sueldos vitalicios, el expolio crónico de dinero publico o sus retiros dorados en consejos de administración. Esos dizque servidores públicos, empleadillos de la oligarquía más miserable, no tienen excusa, MELVILLE, son unos canallas.


----------



## bakea (14 May 2012)

Atlantic dijo:


> no lo creo, al PP y Aznar se la colaron desde dentro empezando por el CNI y desde fuera, no son antiespañoles como el PSOE y luego han tragado si o si y premiados,
> 
> Yo no creo que al gobierno le colaran nada, pienso que tenían información, seguro que había un seguimiento de los terroristas y probablemente se tenía preparado el dispositivo para detener a los terroristas, el explosivo utilizado se conocía, probablemente estaba marcado y es por eso que desde el primer momento se planifica la destrucción de las muestras (lavados con agua y acetona) y el desguace de los trenes.
> Dentro del gobierno de Aznar hubo negligencias a la hora de abortar el atentado, hubo utilización del terrorismo porque buscaban una operación de descabezamiento de ETA próxima a las elecciones que les permitiera una mayoría absoluta que no tenían y al final cuando se adelantó lo que pretendían evitar con golpe de efecto hubo pánico.
> ...


----------



## CONSPIRADO (14 May 2012)

bakea dijo:


> Atlantic dijo:
> 
> 
> > no lo creo, al PP y Aznar se la colaron desde dentro empezando por el CNI y desde fuera, no son antiespañoles como el PSOE y luego han tragado si o si y premiados,
> ...


----------



## M. Priede (14 May 2012)

Nada más producirse el atentado y ver la magnitud del mismo, Aznar se dio cuenta de que iban a por el PP. Dos opciones

*A-* Si había un pacto anterior de Aznar y Bush, eso que había ocurrido en los trenes era evidente que no podía ser lo pactado (mejor dicho: pactado en las terminales cloaquiles de ambos Estados --como mínimo dos Estados-- con el visto bueno de los gobiernos, puesto que ningún gobernante es tan bobo de tratar de comprometer a otro gobernante de otro país, ni pillarse los dedos él mismo, con una negociación criminosa). 

*B-* Y si no había pacto de ningún tipo, también estaba claro que no era obra de ETA ni de islamistas.

En resumen: en el Gobierno del PP sabían desde el primer momento que el atentado era obra de servicios secretos con intereses políticos. *Eso sí está claro*

Mientras tanto seguro que en el Gobierno trataron de negociar la autoría, *o mejor dicho: estaban a la espera de que les dieran el visto bueno de que había sido ETA*, y como la información se la pasaba Dezcallar y les decía que había sido ETA, seguro que confiaban en que el Huevo, al no decirles ni que sí ni que no, les autorizaba, vía Dezcallar, a dar por buena esa autoría. 

No obstante, para no pillarse los dedos, rápidamente abrieron una vía islamista, por si la etarra no servía, y como en cualquier caso había que hacer desaparecer las pruebas, porque ni islamistas ni etarras habían sido los autores, pues abrieron dos vías y esperaron a ver por dónde se decidía el Huevo. Las filtraciones a los medios desde Francia y desde la Casa Blanca de que los autores eran islamistas (ahí están las informaciones de los corresponsales de la SER desde Washington y París) decidieron el final.


----------



## Disolucion (15 May 2012)

bakea dijo:


> Atlantic dijo:
> 
> 
> > no lo creo, al PP y Aznar se la colaron desde dentro empezando por el CNI y desde fuera, no son antiespañoles como el PSOE y luego han tragado si o si y premiados,
> ...


----------



## CONSPIRADO (15 May 2012)

M. Priede dijo:


> Nada más producirse el atentado y ver la magnitud del mismo, Aznar se dio cuenta de que iban a por el PP. Dos opciones
> 
> *A-* Si había un pacto anterior de Aznar y Bush, eso que había ocurrido en los trenes era evidente que no podía ser lo pactado (mejor dicho: pactado en las terminales cloaquiles de ambos Estados --como mínimo dos Estados-- con el visto bueno de los gobiernos, puesto que ningún gobernante es tan bobo de tratar de comprometer a otro gobernante de otro país, ni pillarse los dedos él mismo, con una negociación criminosa).
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo, amigo.
Yo opino (ya ves Disolución que no pasa nada por opinar) que algo esperaba Aznar que pasase. Por eso pudieron agarrarle por los webos.
Caso contrario, no hubiera tenido que ocultar nada.

Sl2P


----------



## Fermintx (15 May 2012)

Siempre me pregunté si de verdad era necesario matar a casi 200 personas, si no disponen de otros medios de coaccionar a un gobierno y teledirigirlo.
Claro que como esta gente no piensa como nosotros, que no valemos nada para ellos, quizas sea esta su carta de presentacion para teledirigirlo todo. que prefieres 11M , 11S o seguir por la senda de los elefantes?.
Por que si crees tenerlo todo controlado, y en víspera electoral te montan un 11M, no eres nada, ni como gobierno ni como pais.


----------



## M. Priede (15 May 2012)

CONSPIRADO dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo, amigo.
> Yo opino (ya ves Disolución que no pasa nada por opinar) que algo esperaba Aznar que pasase. Por eso pudieron agarrarle por los webos.
> Caso contrario, no hubiera tenido que ocultar nada.
> 
> Sl2P



Los _premios_ que aceptó Aznar son más que sospechosos. Viendo cuál es su carácter, parece difícil que le puedan doblegar, y sin embargo lo han hecho. Efectivamente: todo parece indicar que le tienen agarrado. Huele a algún pacto previo para un atentado de falsa bandera, pero de menor escala que el acontecido.

Podríamos resumirlo en un "o aceptas el premio (en realidad 'premios') o de lo contrario entenderemos que serás beligerante con nosotros, y eso ya sabes lo que significa".


----------



## M. Priede (15 May 2012)

Disolucion dijo:


> bakea dijo:
> 
> 
> > Si le das un par de vueltas mas y añades algo que ninguna fuerza de seguridad puede permitirse lo tienes. En mi opinion, claro, (Ups, perdon, que en este hilo no se puede opinar)
> ...


----------



## bakea (17 May 2012)

Priede, En resumen: en el Gobierno del PP sabían desde el primer momento que el atentado era obra de servicios secretos con intereses políticos. Eso sí está claro.
Yo no tengo ni idea de temas políticos ni de como actuan los servicios secretos, lo poco que se es lo que vais escribiendo los que entendeis más de esto, pero lo que a mi me extraña de este atentado es la chapuza , es decir la improvisación a la hora de tapar el atentado. No se si me explico bien, el atentado en si se planificó y se ejecutó por desgracia bien y desde el primer momento se planifica la destruccion de pruebas y la sustitución del explosivo utilizado por goma 2 eco.

Pienso que si hubiera sido obra de los servicios secretos por ejemplo la furgoneta Kangoo hubiera estado preparada con todas las pruebas falsas desde el principio, me gustaría saber que opinas sobre este tema porque para mi es una de las mayores incógnitas.

A mi me parece, sin tener ni idea, que los servicios secretos sólo colaboraron en la labor chapucera de ocultación y fabricación de pruebas falsa, pero que el atentado lo cometió una organización terorista.

El atentado sirve a unos fines políticos y beneficia economicamente a la banda terrorista ETA y a mi me cuesta creer que dicha banda no tenga nada que ver con esto.


----------



## swing (17 May 2012)

Entonces habrá que llegar a la conclusión de que los que hicieron el atentado han fracasado ::



Sabemos lo que sabemos del 11S porque han querido que lo supieramos.

Sabemos lo que sabemos del 11M ( o más bien la mayoría cree saber lo que cree saber, cada cual en su lado del espectro político ) porque han querido que supieran eso.

Lección primera.
Polarícese a la sociedad escenificando un tongo electoral que será cortocircuitado por el partido "perjudicado".

El costo de la democracia 4 - YouTube



¿Se puede saber que han hecho con Bush que no podrían haber hecho con Gore... o con Clinton de su mismo partido, que escenificó el peligro Bin Laden - a través del mismo juez francés de la rogatoria de Zougham - la misma nochebuena del 99 en que aquí fue noticia la detención de una caravana de la muerte etarra con goma 2 el mismo día que Piqué convocaba las elecciones del 2000?


----------



## M. Priede (17 May 2012)

bakea dijo:


> Priede, En resumen: en el Gobierno del PP sabían desde el primer momento que el atentado era obra de servicios secretos con intereses políticos. Eso sí está claro.
> Yo no tengo ni idea de temas políticos ni de como actuan los servicios secretos, lo poco que se es lo que vais escribiendo los que entendeis más de esto, pero lo que a mi me extraña de este atentado es la chapuza , es decir la improvisación a la hora de tapar el atentado. No se si me explico bien, el atentado en si se planificó y se ejecutó por desgracia bien y desde el primer momento se planifica la destruccion de pruebas y la sustitución del explosivo utilizado por goma 2 eco.
> 
> Pienso que si hubiera sido obra de los servicios secretos por ejemplo la furgoneta Kangoo hubiera estado preparada con todas las pruebas falsas desde el principio, me gustaría saber que opinas sobre este tema porque para mi es una de las mayores incógnitas.
> ...



No hay tal chapuza; ellos, los autores, sabían de antemano que una vez tocaran el silbato todos se iban a poner firmes, por supuesto la casta política (Llamazares se salió del guión y lo pusieron en una diana), militar, policial y parapolicial. Todos sin excepción, *incluso los jueces, que ahí está Bermúdez para confirmarlo; y con él todos los órganos de la judicatura*

Lo que ocurre es que para evitar filtraciones no se informa de lo que va a ocurrir a todos los que después tendrán que colaborar, porque si lo hicieran así sería difícil mantener el secreto. La chapuza queda en evidencia para los cuatro que se molestan en buscar información; el 95% restante o cree la versión oficial o bien, si duda, tampoco se va a lanzar a la calle. Mira lo de Kennedy, los años que hace que el fiscal Garrison habló del asunto y aun siguen negando que fuera un atentado propio

Muerte de Kennedy CONSPIRACIÓN - Fiscal Jim Garrison - YouTube

¿Y qué pasó después? Nada. Lo mismo ocurrirá con el 11-m. O con el 11-s. Es más: sellan y certifican sus actos con total descaro. Ahí está Donald Rumsfeld recogiendo delante del Pentágono los restos de un avión inexistente. O lo del inexistente avión de Pensilvania; un acto totalmente innecesario, pero que muestra el desafío que te lanzan: "sí, efectivamente, hemos sido nosotros, ¿a ver quién se atreve a abrir una portada de un periódico contando que somos nosotros?"


Vídeo

Zeitgeist - Español 2/4 - World Trade Center - 11S - Torres Gemelas - YouTube

La más importante



Killtown's:* Did Flight 93 Crash in Shanksville? - Image Gallery


Direcciones avión Pensilvania



http://www.utopiax.org/911/ilyu2.jpg



Archivo:UA93 crash site.jpg - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



http://killtown.911review.org/images/flight93/gallery/aerial_msnbc.jpg



http://img444.imageshack.us/img444/1033/ua93crashingmk2.gif

DE ESA MANERA ACTÚAN, DEJANDO CONSTANCIA. 

Mira esto

www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/politica/283307-7-j-oligarquia-y-crimen-atentado-de-londres.html


----------



## M. Priede (17 May 2012)

swing dijo:


> Entonces habrá que llegar a la conclusión de que los que hicieron el atentado han fracasado ::
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Han trabajado todos los niveles de información; en los grandes medios, que los temen más que nadie y por eso se encuentran atenazados, y de paso, en los pequeños, en los foros, en los blogs, la información alternativa, que a su vez también les conviene, para que quede constancia del poder inmenso que tienen.

Nosotros colaboramos con ellos. Así de crudo. Lo dije en el blog de Federico, y no me han borrado:

_Tan audaces, tan soberbiosamente inteligentes han sido que incluso señalándolos les favorecemos; lo único que no podemos hacer es equivocarnos de sitio y hacerlo donde no debemos. Y de sobra sabemos, todos, dónde no se debe hacer. (¿No se debe o no se puede?) _

La relativa muerte de las estrellas - El blog de Federico


----------



## Fermintx (18 May 2012)

Como te lo van a borrar?, eso ya no es la relativa muerte de las estrellas, sino del propio foro.


----------



## Remkool (18 May 2012)

.

.....tema de ABSOLUTA INTRASCENDENCIA, salvo para peperos avergonzados por el ACTUAL GOBIERNO

que está vendiendo miles de empresas quebradas a alemanes, como fruto

de los "compromisos adquiridos"....y de su política de siervos de Merkel...!



::​
.


----------



## CONSPIRADO (18 May 2012)

Remkool dijo:


> .
> 
> .....tema de ABSOLUTA INTRASCENDENCIA, salvo para peperos avergonzados por el ACTUAL GOBIERNO
> 
> ...



JUERRRRRRRRRRRRRRR, qué necio bausán asnalfabestia, ¿qué conseguirá negando las evidencias?

Sl2


----------



## socrates99 (18 May 2012)

Sin reptilianos no me creo nada


----------



## sisebuto (18 May 2012)

Lo que sería de absoluta intranscendencia es perder el tiempo respondiendo a fanboys partidófilos con mucha pegatina y cero argumentos.


----------



## M. Priede (18 May 2012)

Remkool dijo:


> .
> 
> .....tema de ABSOLUTA INTRASCENDENCIA, salvo para peperos avergonzados por el ACTUAL GOBIERNO
> 
> ...



Nombre de las empresas en venta y de las compradoras, si no, es hablar por no estar callado


----------



## SARC_borrado (18 May 2012)

El remculo este tiene una extraña fijación por la Merkel. Ya tiene que ser degenerado para que le guste el culo mantecoso ese.


----------



## tucco (19 May 2012)

M. Priede dijo:


> Nada más producirse el atentado y ver la magnitud del mismo, Aznar se dio cuenta de que iban a por el PP. Dos opciones
> 
> *A-* Si había un pacto anterior de Aznar y Bush, eso que había ocurrido en los trenes era evidente que no podía ser lo pactado (mejor dicho: pactado en las terminales cloaquiles de ambos Estados --como mínimo dos Estados-- con el visto bueno de los gobiernos, puesto que ningún gobernante es tan bobo de tratar de comprometer a otro gobernante de otro país, ni pillarse los dedos él mismo, con una negociación criminosa).
> 
> ...



Exacto. Como decía swing, la frase clave para entender el 11M es "por si sí, o por si no".


----------



## bakea (20 May 2012)

swing, pones: Entonces habrá que llegar a la conclusión de que los que hicieron el atentado han fracasado .
¿Crees qu han fracasado?
Priede, En resumen: en el Gobierno del PP sabían desde el primer momento que el atentado era obra de servicios secretos con intereses políticos. Eso sí está claro.
Me gustaría saber que interés político tenían los S.S con este atentado y si crees que los autores del mismo fueron los que pusieron las pruebas falsas, yo pienso que no.
Me gustaría saber porque se da el giro en política antiterrorista que implica a los dos grandes partidos, ¿había necesidad de ello?.


----------



## M. Priede (20 May 2012)

Bakea

_Me gustaría saber que interés político tenían los S.S con este atentado_

Lee la cabecera del hilo, ahí está todo.

Y los que intervinieron tanto en la destrucción de pruebas como en la colocación pruebas falsas, resultan demasiados como para estar implicados en la autoría, por eso se nota la improvisación. Puede que alguno sí estuviera informado, pero la inmensa mayoría solo recibía órdenes. 

El choque posterior entre diferentes versiones, (sobre todo entre la Guardia Civil y la Policía, aunque mucho menores de lo que se muchos creen), prueba que no estaban en el ajo de la autoría, al menos la mayoría. Hasta que el PP tocó el silbato y se unificaron todas las declaraciones.

La _trama asturiana_, la de los confidentes, existía desde hacía mucho tiempo, y lo mismo valía para un roto que para un descosido. En este caso les sirvió de comodín para encajar la versión oficial, que a poco que se mire es insostenible, por absurda y contradictoria.


----------



## M. Priede (20 May 2012)

De Carmelo Jordá: _Por ejemplo, durante el recordado momento de la invasión de Perejil, en julio de 2002 la posición de EEUU del lado de España y la política de respuesta contundente diseñada por Aznar fue capital para que Marruecos acabase aceptando sin más la vuelta al statu quo anterior a la provocación marroquí.

Y en otros muchos casos la ayuda, la logística civil o militar, la información o los famosos satélites espía, la presión diplomática y económica que es capaz de ejercer EEUU son vitales para solucionar un secuestro, un ataque pirata o cualquier incidente en cualquier remoto rincón del planeta.

Eso sin tener en cuenta el factor disuasorio que una fuerte amistad con el amigo americano puede tener: *en el patio de colegio de las relaciones internacionales contar con el apoyo del más fuerte de la clase es, sin duda, un seguro de vida*._

Eso es LD

De las Azores a Chicago: ¿recuperará Rajoy la historia de amor de Aznar con EEUU? - Libertad Digital


----------



## bakea (20 May 2012)

Priede, he leido la cabecera, es escalofriante. Creo en mi modesta opinión sin saber gran cosa que tienes una gran parte de razón.
Pones, "Y los que intervinieron tanto en la destrucción de pruebas como en la colocación pruebas falsas, resultan demasiados como para estar implicados en la autoría, por eso se nota la improvisación. Puede que alguno sí estuviera informado, pero la inmensa mayoría solo recibía órdenes. "
Estoy de acuerdo contigo en que la mayoría (entre los que se encuentra Sánchez Manzano) sólo recibían órdenes, el atentado no se hizo para poner medallas y condecoraciones.
Yo de lo que estoy segura es que los que ordenaron destruir las pruebas ( muestras y focos) sabían desde el primer momento lo que había estallado, es decir sabían el explosivo que se había utilizado, las primeras decisiones que se tomaron fueron desde el principio y entonces se tenía que saber lo que se estaba tapando.
Este hecho importántisimo desde mi punto de vista implica a cuerpos y fuerzas de seguridad del estado, tenían que saber lo que se estaba preparando.
También creo que dentro del gobierno de Aznar se actuó de esa manera por miedo, el chantaje actúa en las dos direcciones y el miedo es un fáctor muy importante y yo creo que fué decisivo en los primeros momentos y que marcó la actuación del gobierno. El silencio es cómplice y a día de hoy seguimos sin saber exactamente lo que pasó principalmente por la cobardía de los dirigentes políticos.

Creo que también es importante tener en cuenta que aunque todas las encuentas daban mayoría al PP antes del atentado, no hubiera conseguido la mayoría absoluta que necesitaba para gobernar sin presiones, hubiera sido una legislatura complicada. Parece que el atentado se hizo para que el PP perdiera las elecciones, pero puede que no fuese esta la razon.

Es importante y más que eso, necesario que sigamos discutiendo sobre el 11M porque es la única manera de que algún día se llegue a saber la verdad y los españoles podamos salir adelante. Las víctimas del terrorismo se merecen el apoyo de los ciudadanos y la justicia para poder seguir adelante.

Desde este espacio de libertad animo a todos a participar en la concentración de apoyo a las víctimas, creo que es el 9 de junio.
Un saludo


----------



## Leolfredo_borrado (21 May 2012)

M.Priede, sabes si existe entre tanto clan anglófilo, filosionista, francófilo, etc, alguien en el CNI o en el aparato de Estado, partidos, etc, que defienda los intereses espannoles?

Me refiero a alguien de peso, no a gente de partidos marginales/marginados que no cuentan.

Un equivalente a Carrero Blanco o algo así... (aunque tengo entendido que tenía un cierto ramalazo gabachoide)


----------



## M. Priede (21 May 2012)

bakea dijo:


> Priede, he leido la cabecera, es escalofriante. Creo en mi modesta opinión sin saber gran cosa que tienes una gran parte de razón.
> Pones, "Y los que intervinieron tanto en la destrucción de pruebas como en la colocación pruebas falsas, resultan demasiados como para estar implicados en la autoría, por eso se nota la improvisación. Puede que alguno sí estuviera informado, pero la inmensa mayoría solo recibía órdenes. "
> Estoy de acuerdo contigo en que la mayoría (entre los que se encuentra Sánchez Manzano) sólo recibían órdenes, el atentado no se hizo para poner medallas y condecoraciones.
> Yo de lo que estoy segura es que los que ordenaron destruir las pruebas ( muestras y focos) sabían desde el primer momento lo que había estallado, es decir sabían el explosivo que se había utilizado, las primeras decisiones que se tomaron fueron desde el principio y entonces se tenía que saber lo que se estaba tapando.
> ...



Sin duda que los cerebros y autores contaron con colaboración interna española, de miembros de las FyCSE. Más que miembros aislados, de algún clan concreto. Y poderoso, dentro de los servicios secretos.


----------



## M. Priede (21 May 2012)

Leolfredo dijo:


> M.Priede, sabes si existe entre tanto clan anglófilo, filosionista, francófilo, etc, alguien en el CNI o en el aparato de Estado, partidos, etc, que defienda los intereses espannoles?
> 
> Me refiero a alguien de peso, no a gente de partidos marginales/marginados que no cuentan.
> 
> Un equivalente a Carrero Blanco o algo así... (aunque tengo entendido que tenía un cierto ramalazo gabachoide)



Nadie, absolutamente nadie, estimado carlistón. Esta deriva viene de lejos. Ahí están las palabras del comandante Cortina cuando el juicio del 23-f: "QUE NO ME JODAN QUE CUENTO LO DE CARRERO"

A Carrero lo volaron con minas anticarro, y no hay más que ver el corte que hizo en el asfalto. Mandaron a un coche por encima de un quinto piso y no tocó ni los cimientos ni las paredes de las casas. Ni siquiera la parte más pegada al foco de explosión:

http://lacomunidad.elpais.com/blogfiles/la-madriguera/284607_blancopozza.jpg

Bueno, hay mil pruebas más de que fue cosa de la OTAN, en concreto de Estados Unidos.


----------



## Leolfredo_borrado (21 May 2012)

Sí, es sabido que viene de lejos, aunque no por ello deja de sobrecoger que ni siquiera exista una corriente proespannola. Supongo que con Carrero le dieron la puntilla a lo que pudiera quedar de honor en nuetras estructuras de Estado.

Imagino que alguna de las víctimas de ETA haya llegado ya a dar con el manejo de hilos detrás de esa extranna organización, porque desde fuera sólo es necesario atar un par de cabos para, sin ser un lince, comprender ciertas cosas.

En fin, un asco... 

PD: Todo empuja sin prisa ni pausaa las personas con un mínimo de cabeza y de principios al carlismo . Al final, hasta puede que un día no ande tan desatinado como hoy al llamarme "carlistón".



M. Priede dijo:


> Nadie, absolutamente nadie, estimado carlistón. Esta deriva viene de lejos. Ahí están las palabras del comandante Cortina cuando el juicio del 23-f: "QUE NO ME JODAN QUE CUENTO LO DE CARRERO"
> 
> A Carrero lo volaron con minas anticarro, y no hay más que ver el corte que hizo en el asfalto. Mandaron a un coche por encima de un quinto piso y no tocó ni los cimientos ni las paredes de las casas. Ni siquiera la parte más pegada al foco de explosión:
> 
> ...


----------



## M. Priede (21 May 2012)

Leolfredo dijo:


> Sí, es sabido que viene de lejos, aunque no por ello deja de sobrecoger que ni siquiera exista una corriente proespannola. Supongo que con Carrero le dieron la puntilla a lo que pudiera quedar de honor en nuetras estructuras de Estado.
> 
> Imagino que alguna de las víctimas de ETA haya llegado ya a dar con el manejo de hilos detrás de esa extranna organización, porque desde fuera sólo es necesario atar un par de cabos para, sin ser un lince, comprender ciertas cosas.
> 
> ...



Olvídate, amigo. La derecha liberal, y también la conservadora, incluso la extrema derecha, son de un papanatismo hacia los Estados Unidos que pasma a cualquiera. Te lo digo por experiencia.

Yo fui comunista en los setenta y ochenta, hasta la caída del Muro, y te aseguro que entre la izquierda yo no era bien visto por ser prosoviético. Ya entonces la izquierda apuntaba al progretariado hoy dominante. Esa sumisión que tiene la derecha ante lo anglosajón, y concretamente ante lo norteamericano, jamás la conocí en la izquierda, ni siquiera en el PCE --excuso decir en el peronismo del PSOE-- con respecto a la URSS. La derecha española es de una idiocia y entreguismo que pasma. A largo plazo, su estrategia es más dañina para España que la propia de la izquierda _expañola_


----------



## Leolfredo_borrado (21 May 2012)

Bfff... ahora entiendo algunas cosas. Tengo la teoría de que toda persona que se sumerge en literatura marxista y se implica en este movimiento acaba con una avería irreversible para el resto de su vida, aunque después abandonen esa ideología. Imagino que la excepción sean personas de una inteligencia y autocontrol extraordinariamente elevado.

Si no es indiscreción, en qué marco ideológico se englobaría ahora?
No es examen personal, sólamente estoy tratando de hacerme una idea de por dónde anda la escasa gente que he leído en este foro que escribe cosas que valoro y son tan difíciles de hallar en otros participantes.

Me refiero a casos como "Azúcar" -una joven que se define como carlista- o bernal -creo que este es falangista o, al menos, creo que joseantoniano- porque es evidente que la mayoría de la autodenominada "derecha" adolecen de un papanatismo, panfilismo, acomplejamiento o, sencillamente, están vendidos a potencias ajenas.

Como bien dice, es espectacular el seguidismo que están captando el USanismo y el sionismo entre los que se dicen "espannolistas". Es que a veces me cuesta hasta creerlo, por más que Maeztu ya hace décadas -o anteriormente y de otra manera también Menéndez Pelayo- dejara bien explicado el cómo y el porqué. 



M. Priede dijo:


> Yo fui comunista en los setenta y ochenta...


----------



## M. Priede (21 May 2012)

Caray, con Angell

_21 de Mayo de 2012 a las 23:0116angell

Enhorabuena, Federico.

Nunca, y soy antiguo en tu blog, te he llamado de tú. Esta es la primera vez.

Enhorabuena porque has conseguido echarnos a todos. Quince posts en un día es todo un record.

Enhorabuena porque te has distanciado de todos los que queremos saber la verdad. Creo que tú también lo quieres saber, pero cada día lo demuestras menos. Tú, y sólo tú, nos sacaste a la calle entre 2004 y 2008. El PP era la rémora, y tú el tiburón. ¿Qué ha cambiado? ¿Tú también has ido a Méjico? A este respecto te recuerdo una frase tuya a vuelamicrófono en la Cope, cuando Rajoy se quitaba de enmedio (no le van las multitudes), y que guardo en mi memoria por lo impresionante:

"El líder político tiene que ir a la cabeza de la manifestación. Si va detrás no es un líder, es un PASTOR".

Sustituye POLÍTICO por PERIODISTA, y aplícatelo.

Para leer sobre literatura, te garantizo que tengo otros sitios a los que acudir. Si este blog, y tú, váis a seguir así, mejor ciérralo.

Te sigo oyendo todas las mañanas sin falta, pero te recuerdo que te alejas cada día más de la base sociológica que te sustenta. Por más que intentes disfrazarte, para el resto del mundo siempre eres y serás la ULTRADERECHA. Los juicios penales y formales ya no te llueven, porque ya no te temen.

¿Me podrías decir, D. Federico Jiménez Losantos, a dónde me puedo dirigir para que la derecha española, de una puñetera vez, SE PLANTE y salga a la calle (como los sindicatos, los IU's, los "maestros", los de sexo incierto, y tantos de camiseta verde) de nuevo, a quejarnos?

¿O es que ya sólo quedan los "eventos consuetudinarios que acontecen en la rúa"?_

P.D. James, Jane Austen y la piedad de gnero - El blog de Federico


----------



## M. Priede (21 May 2012)

Leolfredo dijo:


> Bfff... ahora entiendo algunas cosas. Tengo la teoría de que toda persona que se sumerge en literatura marxista y se implica en este movimiento acaba con una avería irreversible para el resto de su vida, aunque después abandonen esa ideología. Imagino que la excepción sean personas de una inteligencia y autocontrol extraordinariamente elevado.
> 
> Si no es indiscreción, en qué marco ideológico se englobaría ahora?
> No es examen personal, sólamente estoy tratando de hacerme una idea de por dónde anda la escasa gente que he leído en este foro que escribe cosas que valoro y son tan difíciles de hallar en otros participantes.
> ...



Pues me apetece decir que "no soy de derechas ni de izquierdas, sino todo lo contrario". Como eso lo decían los falangistas, yo no lo digo.

Me preocupan dos cosas: *la continuidad histórica de España, aunque sea con amputaciones* (lo más probable es que no haya ninguna secesión y que todo el país pase a convertirse en un corral en manos de potencias extranjeras); *y la verdad*, porque ya me engañaron y estafaron demasiadas veces, unos y otros. 

Desde que existe la política, la mentira es un arma que todos usan, pero una cosa es aceptarla como un mal ineludible y otra participar en su difusión o, que aun es peor, como algo que hay que interiorizar sistemáticamente, como autoengaño. Eso para los ideólogos, que ya tienen la verdad en la ideología, y todo lo demás solo es verdadero si les refuerza el credo ideológico, y falso si les rebate. Eso ya no va conmigo.


----------



## Leolfredo_borrado (22 May 2012)

capito! 8:

PD: La continuidad histórica de Espanna, en sí misma, no es posible sin la amalgama que la unió, sin el ideal que la conformó. Del mismo modo que sus enemigos tuvieron en cuenta esto para arrodillarla, los que busquen una continuidad que trascienda lo meramente administrativo o geográfico, tendrán tembién que contar con esto. Fuera de ahí, sólo quedarán "torrentes" o "cipayos" ::. A las güenas noches... 



M. Priede dijo:


> Pues me apetece decir que "no soy de derechas ni de izquierdas, sino todo lo contrario". Como eso lo decían los falangistas, yo no lo digo.
> 
> Me preocupan dos cosas: *la continuidad histórica de España, aunque sea con amputaciones* (lo más probable es que no haya ninguna secesión y que todo el país pase a convertirse en un corral en manos de potencias extranjeras); *y la verdad*, porque ya me engañaron y estafaron demasiadas veces, unos y otros.
> 
> Desde que existe la política, la mentira es un arma que todos usan, pero una cosa es aceptarla como un mal ineludible y otra participar en su difusión o, que aun es peor, como algo que hay que interiorizar sistemáticamente, como autoengaño. Eso para los ideólogos, que ya tienen la verdad en la ideología, y todo lo demás solo es verdadero si les refuerza el credo ideológico, y falso si les rebate. Eso ya no va conmigo.


----------



## Tarúguez (22 May 2012)

*Priede*


No me había enterado del hilo nuevo.

Ya he puesto algo novelístico y tal.

::

Saludos.


----------



## lalol (22 May 2012)

Leolfredo dijo:


> Me refiero a casos como "Azúcar" -una joven que se define como carlista- o bernal -creo que este es falangista o, al menos, creo que joseantoniano- porque es evidente que la mayoría de la autodenominada "derecha" adolecen de un papanatismo, panfilismo, acomplejamiento o, sencillamente, están vendidos a potencias ajenas.



Leolfredo, es un honor que usted valore así mis intervenciones, pues yo también tengo en alta estima las suyas. 

Va bien orientado en lo que se refiere a mis referentes doctrinales, aunque no soy sectario y procuro beber de todo aquello que encuentro valioso, especialmente de la tradición española. 

En cuanto a la derecha, es difícil ponerse de acuerdo al tratar de una palabra que suscita impresiones tan diferentes según el interlocutor. ¿Podríamos definir la derecha como aquella corriente que se opone a los procesos revolucionarios iniciados en 1789 (aunque vinieran de antes)? Unos dirán que sí --en cuyo caso, ni el PP ni los liberales formarían parte de dicha corriente-- y otros argumentarán que la derecha siempre fue una versión más moderada de la Revolución, lo cual le casaría perfectamente al PP.

Pienso que, en todo caso, el PP no puede ser considerado de derechas si nos atenemos a lo que dicen sus dirigentes. El PP a lo más que ha llegado en sus documentos es a definirse como centro-derecha o centro reformista, mientras que sus dirigentes han rechazado explícitamente el voto de derechas como almas que lleva el diablo (VEÁSE ESTA NOTICIA). Por otra parte, el PP y en general la derecha liberal viene siendo tan subversiva para la religión y la moral como la izquierda, con lo que ya ni siquiera se les podría considerar el ala moderada.

Aparte de la repugnante anglofilia y del rechazo a lo español, ahora lo que más está pegando en la derecha (incluida la extrema) es lo que yo llamo "islamofobia de servicio". Se rechaza al moro, algo que en sí mismo no tendría por qué ser malo, pero se le rechaza para servir a una agenda laicista, corruptora de las costumbres y netamente anticristiana --aunque en un primer momento aparente defender a los cristianos--, en nombre de un Occidente que es la antítesis de la verdadera Cristiandad.

A este respecto, es incalculable el daño que han hecho Losantos y su _think tank_ neocón desde su anterior trinchera de la COPE. "Buenas gentes de derechas" se acostaban pensando en las glorias de España y al día siguiente se levantaban entonando himnos de alabanza a Israel, Inglaterra y Estados Unidos merced a la acción de estos agitadores.


----------



## Fermintx (22 May 2012)

Respecto a FJL, y tras leer a Angell, recuerdo la sensación que me produce, el escuchar al Federico de la radio (lo hago unos minutos por la mañana) y por otro lado leer al que me encuentro en su blog.
Y me pregunto quien quiere ser esta persona, que de alguna manera pretende crear opinión en las gentes, y por otra los acorrala y pastorea donde pueden contestarle.

Por cierto muy interesante el hilo ahora. Y muy interesante el futuro de España; yo no creo en la posibilidad de escisiones, por que casi nadie se lo cree. Todo esto es mas un reparto del pastel desigual, que pretende seguir siendolo.
Otra cosa es que se haga desde el otro lado, que pase con Europa etc.


----------



## sisebuto (23 May 2012)

No necesitan más paripés para controlar los pequeños focos de disidencia, todo bajo control. El PP ha cumplido con su agenda a la perfección y el 11-M ya es un caso cerrado y rentabilizado a todos los efectos. 

*La Fiscala se niega a investigar el testimonio que condenó a Zougam* - Libertad Digital


----------



## ZetaJoy (24 May 2012)

sisebuto dijo:


> No necesitan más paripés para controlar los pequeños focos de disidencia, todo bajo control. El PP ha cumplido con su agenda a la perfección y el 11-M ya es un caso cerrado y rentabilizado a todos los efectos.
> 
> *La Fiscala se niega a investigar el testimonio que condenó a Zougam* - Libertad Digital



Lo que están haciendo con ese muchacho no tiene nombre. Cada vez que lo pienso me hierve la sangre.

[YOUTUBE]ui7Q4J5hAnA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## swing (24 May 2012)

Bakea
No creo que haya fracasado, sino todo lo contrario. Por eso está el PP en el gobierno para hacer su parte del trabajo.


PD No he visto que haýáis comentado lo de Pedraza y su "consejero".
Las asociaciones de víctimas siempre están muuuuy bien aconsejadas por cloaqueros de pro.
En realidad no lo comenta nadie aparte de Belga, porque hay temas tabú y contradiciones insalvables para los que se supone que cuestionan la versión oficial. 



La cartera vaca - Los enigmas del 11M - Luis del Pino


----------



## M. Priede (24 May 2012)

swing dijo:


> Bakea
> No creo que haya fracasado, sino todo lo contrario. Por eso está el PP en el gobierno para hacer su parte del trabajo.
> 
> 
> ...



Nadie muerde la mano que le da de comer. Esas asociaciones, como tantas otras, dependen de las subvenciones que arbitrariamente concede el gobierno de turno.

Siempre dije que es un error echar mano de las víctimas para enfrentarse al terrorismo. La Justicia está más allá del resarcimiento moral de las víctimas. Y la prueba de que no solo está mal sino que además es una desvergüenza, el que se tase en dinero contante y sonante el daño inflingido, es decir: sufres moralmente, pero como te doy dinero, sufres menos. Extraño sufrimiento. Además, como el asesino siempre se declara insolvente, paga papá Estado, para así usar a esas asociaciones a su conveniencia.

Maldita compasión. La Justicia no es compasión.


----------



## sisebuto (26 May 2012)

Claro, Priede. Cuando no hay justicia ni intención de hacerla sino un "manoseo" indecente de las víctimas, desde todas las partes sin excepción, será porque lo que de verdad les interesa es pastorearlas, y como ellas a todos nosotros. Para eso han servido 40 años de terrorismo, para mover los rebaños. Y bien que los han movido. 

Estoy aucinando con LD. Comenté en un par de noticias sobre el tema Bankia y en ambas me borraron después de publicados. Pero no sólo a mí, también muchos otros, todos ellos denunciando este fraude de la "nacionalización" de pérdidas a costa de nuestros bolsillos y sin pedir responsabilidades a nadie. Vaya con los liberales de LD, una parte más de este asco de prensa al servicio de los partidos. Liberales, sí.


----------



## Oikonomia. (26 May 2012)

M. Priede dijo:


> Yo fui comunista en los setenta y ochenta, hasta la caída del Muro, y te aseguro que entre la izquierda yo no era bien visto por ser prosoviético. Ya entonces la izquierda apuntaba al progretariado hoy dominante. Esa sumisión que tiene la derecha ante lo anglosajón, y concretamente ante lo norteamericano, jamás la conocí en la izquierda, ni siquiera en el PCE --excuso decir en el peronismo del PSOE-- con respecto a la URSS. La derecha española es de una idiocia y entreguismo que pasma. A largo plazo, su estrategia es más dañina para España que la propia de la izquierda _expañola_



El progresismo salido del 68 es la una de las mayores herramientas de ingenieria social del neoliberalismo.

La izquierda se ha degradado a pasos agigantados desde la caida del Muro, adoptando una visión que es precisamente la que el poder financiero y mediático quiere, es decir, a través de la progresia han convertido a la izquierda en un arma globalizadora, afín a sus intereses aunque de cara al público esta critique al capitalismo y al neoliberalismo.

La UE es la herramienta que tienen Francia y Alemania (el Reino Unido es un caballo de Troya de los EEUU) para seguir manteniendo hegemonia y poder en el futuro.

En un mundo donde hay naciones como China, India, Brasil o los EEUU, con tamaños y poblaciones gigantescos, paises del tamaño y de la población de Francia o Alemania (que podrian pasar por una provincia de China), estan condenados a perder hegemonia y desde luego no pueden permitirlo, asi que estan formando un bloque (la UE) para mantener el peso internacional mirando ya a muchas décadas vista.

Y en ese proceso, potencias secundarias como España, se han visto obligadas por su propia historia, por su peso internacional, por las evoluciones de las sociedades occidentales, a unirse a otros paises en pos y con la esperanza de ser la ramera de los jefes.

Los politicos de este pais, la han traicionado, la han desindustrializado para contentar a los alemanes y franceses que llevan desde los 80 pagando los cortijos de los caciques locales mientras estos les presten su apoyo.

España necesitaria un cambio radical, de 180 grados en toda la estructura del Estado, un replanteamiento integral, pero la sociedad no está por la labor.

Esta ha sido la tragedia del pais que se ha suicidado asi mismo, de una sociedad que se odia a si misma, que no es capaz de comprender o de ver las cosas en perspectiva.


----------



## M. Priede (26 May 2012)

sisebuto dijo:


> Claro, Priede. Cuando no hay justicia ni intención de hacerla sino un "manoseo" indecente de las víctimas, desde todas las partes sin excepción, será porque lo que de verdad les interesa es pastorearlas, y como ellas a todos nosotros. Para eso han servido 40 años de terrorismo, para mover los rebaños. Y bien que los han movido.
> 
> Estoy aucinando con LD. Comenté en un par de noticias sobre el tema Bankia y en ambas me borraron después de publicados. Pero no sólo a mí, también muchos otros, todos ellos denunciando este fraude de la "nacionalización" de pérdidas a costa de nuestros bolsillos y sin pedir responsabilidades a nadie. Vaya con los liberales de LD, una parte más de este asco de prensa al servicio de los partidos. Liberales, sí.



Mira esto:

Goirigolzarri reconoce que los 23.500 millones públicos para Bankia no se devolverán - elConfidencial.com

Y ha sido todo por culpa de la corrupción del PP de Valencia, que le ha endosado un agujero a Caja Madrid (que también llevaba lo suyo) a través de Bancaja.

El gobernador del BCE, el peronista Fernández Ordóñez, se la ha jugado al PP. Me temo que les amenazó (a los del PP) con que si Caja Madrid no se hacía cargo de Bancaja sacaría a la luz todo el pastel del PP de Valencia es esa caja. *Oye, que son cuatro billones, con b, de pesetas*. Como lo de Banca Catalana de hace 30 años. Puede que bastante más. Aquello fueron 300 mil millones, la treceava parte


----------



## M. Priede (26 May 2012)

Oikonomia. dijo:


> El progresismo salido del 68 es la una de las mayores herramientas de ingenieria social del neoliberalismo.
> 
> La izquierda se ha degradado a pasos agigantados desde la caida del Muro, adoptando una visión que es precisamente la que el poder financiero y mediático quiere, es decir, a través de la progresia han convertido a la izquierda en un arma globalizadora, afín a sus intereses aunque de cara al público esta critique al capitalismo y al neoliberalismo.
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo. Y en cuanto a _El progresismo salido del 68 es la una de las mayores herramientas de ingenieria social del neoliberalismo_ échale una ojeada a esto:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/politica/261169-simbiosis-capitalismo-y-progretariado.html


----------



## M. Priede (27 May 2012)

¿Y lo de estos sinvergüenzas?

GEES - ¿Es Gibraltar el ombligo de España? - Libertad Digital


----------



## sisebuto (27 May 2012)

M. Priede dijo:


> Mira esto:
> 
> Goirigolzarri reconoce que los 23.500 millones públicos para Bankia no se devolverán - elConfidencial.com
> 
> ...



Por eso mismo te digo que me lo pienso mucho antes de entrar al trapo banderero de esta panda de trincones, los que dan pleno sentido a la frase de Samuel Johnson: "El patriotismo es el último refugio de los canallas". Táctica replicada en los feudos periféricos, claro. Son unos y otros los que deprecian las "simbologías". Qué curioso que este golpe de 4 billones de pelas haya coincidido con los rugidos de enseñas y unas batallitas navales en Gibraltar de guarnición. Casualidades de la vida nacional.

No creo que al PePé le hayan hecho ninguna jugada, Priede. Aquí está todo pactado, sobre todo el reparto de papeles para seguir dividiendo y desarmando a la sociedad. PePé y Soe: monstruo bicéfalo con un solo estómago.


----------



## CONSPIRADO (27 May 2012)

Oikonomia. dijo:


> El progresismo salido del 68 es la una de las mayores herramientas de ingenieria social del neoliberalismo.
> 
> La izquierda se ha degradado a pasos agigantados desde la caida del Muro, adoptando una visión que es precisamente la que el poder financiero y mediático quiere, es decir, a través de la progresia han convertido a la izquierda en un arma globalizadora, afín a sus intereses aunque de cara al público esta critique al capitalismo y al neoliberalismo.
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo, además está muy bien expresado.

Excepto lo del país "que se ha suicidado asi mismo."

Sl2


----------



## bakea (28 May 2012)

swing pones referido al 11 M, 
No creo que haya fracasado, sino todo lo contrario. Por eso está el PP en el gobierno para hacer su parte del trabajo. 
Una masacre ejecutada tres días antes de unas elecciones generales sólo puede tener como objetivo influir en estas. El atentado pudo tener dos objetivos, provocar un cambio de gobierno, que fué lo sucedió o que el PP consiguiera la mayoría absoluta que necesitaba para poder gobernar.
La ocultación y destrucción de pruebas y la sustitución del explosivo utilizado por goma 2 eco se hizo desde el principio y esto implica a fuerzas de seguridad del estado. Si el gobierno actuó permitiendo que se destruyeran estas pruebas es porque conocía lo que se había utilizado.
Lo que sabemos hoy es que Rajoy es también rehen de estos terroristas, nada ha cambiado respecto a Zapatero.


----------



## Cosmopolita (28 May 2012)

He encontrado otro hilo para las vacaciones y para cuando acabo examenes.Una pregunta rápida.¿Que opináis sobre las teorias de Luis del Pino sobre 11m? En el atentado murieron también 4 polacos que trabajaban en España.


Enviado desde mi GT-S5830i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## CONSPIRADO (28 May 2012)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> He encontrado otro hilo para las vacaciones y para cuando acabo examenes.Una pregunta rápida.¿Que opináis sobre las teorias de Luis del Pino sobre 11m? En el atentado murieron también 4 polacos que trabajaban en España.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830i usando Tapatalk 2




No se trata de teorías, sino de evidencias de que toda la V.O. es falsa.

Sl2


----------



## Disolucion (28 May 2012)

bakea dijo:


> swing pones referido al 11 M,
> No creo que haya fracasado, sino todo lo contrario. Por eso está el PP en el gobierno para hacer su parte del trabajo.
> Una masacre ejecutada tres días antes de unas elecciones generales sólo puede tener como objetivo influir en estas. El atentado pudo tener dos objetivos, provocar un cambio de gobierno, que fué lo sucedió o que el PP consiguiera la mayoría absoluta que necesitaba para poder gobernar.
> La ocultación y destrucción de pruebas y la sustitución del explosivo utilizado por goma 2 eco se hizo desde el principio y esto implica a fuerzas de seguridad del estado. Si el gobierno actuó permitiendo que se destruyeran estas pruebas es porque conocía lo que se había utilizado.
> Lo que sabemos hoy es que Rajoy es también rehen de estos terroristas, nada ha cambiado respecto a Zapatero.



Muy bien tirado.
Solo un matiz: los rehenes somos tu, yo, este, el otro, incluso Priede.
Rajao y ZP, en tanto que representantes del estado, son los paganos.


----------



## swing (28 May 2012)

Bakea
Su hibiera sido un "atentado electoral" para que no saliera el PP los que hicieron el atentado habrían fracasado.
El 11M es un atentado de bandera falsa y la principal cortina de humo es precisamente el tema de las elecciones con el que llevan mareando la perdiz la friolera de 8 años.
Es como pensar que el 23F fue un golpe de estado fracasado porque nos salvó el rey.

_ 28 de mayo del 2012
El Gobierno va a nombrar jefe de los Servicios de Información de la Guardia Civil al general Faustino Álvarez Sola: lideró la investigación del 11-M que llevó el Cuerpo
_

El Confidencial Digital - Prensa digital | Diario actualidad | Noticias internacionales | Economia internacional


Y Barón, el de la goma 2, puede que vaya al CNI. 
¿Y Rato? ¿Y Ana Palacio? ¿Y Aznar?¿Y De Guindos?
Pues aun hay quien defiende que el 11M se hizo para que a Manzano le pusieran un sambenito, perdón, le dieran una medalla.
El 11M es la transición Eta- AlQaeda, tras un proceso que está llegando a su fin. Y para que los creadores de la burbuja no se comieran la burbuja y pudieran venir ahora a liarla de "pobres" herederos del gobierno anterior.


11M y Macroestafa Inmobiliaria


----------



## swing (28 May 2012)

Tres periódicos de los días clave.


Diario El Mundo del siglo XXI. Bienvenido



ESPAÑA | Aznar mantiene que no volverá a ser candidato y desautoriza el debate sobre su futuro


Diario El Mundo del siglo XXI. Bienvenido


----------



## Disolucion (28 May 2012)

Joder Swing, cada vez mas chusco.


----------



## M. Priede (28 May 2012)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> He encontrado otro hilo para las vacaciones y para cuando acabo examenes.Una pregunta rápida.¿Que opináis sobre las teorias de Luis del Pino sobre 11m? En el atentado murieron también 4 polacos que trabajaban en España.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830i usando Tapatalk 2



Luis del Pino no tiene ninguna teoría, simplemente ha demolido la versión oficial. Dice que fue obra de servicios secretos, pero jamás toca el porqué, como no sea tumbar al PP y darle juego al PSOE, la ETA y el separatismo en general. En definitiva, que si seguimos a LdP lo de servicios secretos pudo ser Marruecos, lo que al final nos llevaría a la intoxicación que se presenta como versión alternativa a la oficial y que es tan intoxicadora como ella: fueron servicios secretos más marroquíes más etarras más socialistas.

Ni LdP ni nadie toca la autoría.


----------



## Fermintx (28 May 2012)

Joer, cuantos mas datos aportais, mas asco da todo esto.
Desde que conocemos estas cosas, me he preguntado por que Rato y sus secuaces hicieron aquello, eran unos ineptos, se querian forrar, las dos cosas?.
Por que si, Sebastian es muy listo, pero en 2011, despues de verle los huevos, macho.


----------



## M. Priede (28 May 2012)

SWING

_Su hibiera sido un "atentado electoral" para que no saliera el PP los que hicieron el atentado habrían fracasado.​_Falso, salvo que nos demuestres que ganó las elecciones el PP y no el PSOE.
------------------------------------------

_El 11M es un atentado de bandera falsa y la principal cortina de humo es precisamente el tema de las elecciones con el que llevan mareando la perdiz la friolera de 8 años.
Es como pensar que el 23F fue un golpe de estado fracasado porque nos salvó el rey.​_
Entonces podrían haberlo hecho en cualquier otro momento para no perjudicar al PP. Total, como según tú el 11-m ganó el PP, puesto que el PSOE es lo mismo que el PP.....

Zapatero --según tú-- continuó la misma política exterior que Aznar. Según se deduce de lo que escribes, parece ser que sí. Y también la salida de Irak fue bien vista por Estados Unidos, y los abrazos con los palestinos, Chávez y demás. *la invasión de Perejil, otra mentira concertada, según tú; lo mismo el que Girac se negara a condenarla y que Giscard nos recortara escaños en el borrador de la futura constitución europea. TODO PURA ENGAÑIFA. Todo estaba acordado entre franceses, alemanes, ingleses, norteamericanos y españoles, tanto del PP como del PSOE. Todos en el mismo bote y remando en la misma dirección. Bien. Explícanos esto, entonces:*

"Lo que estamos haciendo [dice Aznar a Bush] es un cambio muy profundo para España y para los españoles. Estamos cambiando la política que el país había seguido en los últimos doscientos años." ¿Cómo se puede saber lo que se dijo en aquella reunión en el rancho que tiene Bush en Texas, si no estaban más de cuatro personas? Pues una de las cuatro levantó acta de la conversación hasta que el abogado británico, Philips Sands, especialista en Derecho Internacional, dio a conocer el contenido de esas actas secretas de la reunión que tuvo lugar en el rancho de Crawford (Texas), el 31 de enero de 2003,

http://archivo.abc.com.py/2007-10-22...america-latina

__________________________________


_Y Barón, el de la goma 2, puede que vaya al CNI. 
¿Y Rato? ¿Y Ana Palacio? ¿Y Aznar?¿Y De Guindos?
Pues aun hay quien defiende que el 11M se hizo para que a Manzano le pusieran un sambenito, perdón, le dieran una medalla.

El 11M es la transición Eta- AlQaeda, tras un proceso que está llegando a su fin. Y para que los creadores de la burbuja no se comieran la burbuja y pudieran venir ahora a liarla de "pobres" herederos del gobierno anterior.​_
ETA jamás jugó un papel a escala internacional, de haber sido así la habrían fulminado en cinco minutos, pero sí tuvo un gran papel como herramienta de presión constante contra el débil estado español. Ahí jugaron sus bazas la OTAN y sobre todo Francia.

Cabría una transición OLP (Al Fatah, Hamas, Hezbola) a Al Qaeda, pero nunca ETA - Al Qaeda, y en clave española mucho menos, puesto que Al Qaeda o el islamismo terrorista no tienen ningún efecto de desiquilibrio en España, cosa que sí logró ETA. ETA es un terrorismo que afectó exclusivamente a España, no así el invento Al Qaeda. ETA la han aparcado porque la UE no puede permitirse más vías de agua de las que ya tiene, y meno aún desde que Estados Unidos ha triturado una ampliación de la UE al colocar varios estados islámico en Europa, y ahi esta Bosnia y Kosovo. "«El reconocimiento de la independencia de Kosovo constituye, en mi opinión, el principio del fin para los procesos de integración en Europa. El mecanismo que conducirá al debilitamiento de la competitividad de Europa ante Estados Unidos, *al redespliegue de la energía de la Unión Europea hacia la liquidación de todas las tendencias separatistas observadas en Europa, se puesto en marcha*»
Para el general Ivashov, ya está en marcha la autodestrucción de Occidente [Red Voltaire]

Y en cuanto a esto que colocas, da un poco de risa: o sea, que el PP se inmola por ocho años para que el marrón se lo quede el PSOE. Joder, qué cálculo. Y todo este sufrimiento actual ya estaba calculado por Rato (que en realidad no lo echaron de Bankia, sino que se ha ido él después de cumplir su trabajo), y Rajoy perdió las elecciones de 2008 a sabiendas, y Zapatero las de año pasado. Todo calculado, oye. Todo. Ni crisis UE/Estados Unidos, ni Hollande, Sarkozy (probablemente el hombre que la CIA exigió a Francia como presidente a cambio de devolverle a Francia la oveja española), Chirac, Merkel. Nada, todo pantomima, todo ficción, porque en el fondo ya está todo pactado desde hace veinte años, o treinta, o sesenta. Desde la segunda guerra mundial.


11M y Macroestafa Inmobiliaria[/QUOTE]


----------



## swing (28 May 2012)

Priede
Pues claro que es pantonima. 
A ver si nos enteramos. Ni Aznar perdió en 2004 ni Zp en 2011.
No se presentaban.
Y no veo a ninguno inmolado. Mucho menos a Rato.
El papel de todos éstos es exactamente el mismo que el de Menem en Argentina. Literalmente.
En cuanto a lo de la transición del terrorismo de Eta al de Al Qaeda, si no lo entiendes es porque no lo quieres entender.


----------



## M. Priede (28 May 2012)

swing dijo:


> Priede
> Pues claro que es pantonima.
> A ver si nos enteramos. Ni Aznar perdió en 2004 ni Zp en 2011.
> No se presentaban.
> ...



Mira, Swing, sabes de sobra que cuando te pierdes en enredijos indemostrables que solo aparecen ahí para casar tu teoría, dejo de hacerte caso.

Aznar perdió en 2004 porque perdió el PP, y ZP perdió antes de 2011 porque le cortaron la cabeza antes de las elecciones en previsión de que la deblace fuera mayor. Y no te engañes más. En 2004 fue derrotada la línea que antes, y muy certeramente, el difunto Vázquez Montalbán definió como _la aznaridad_. Toda esa línea política, interior y exterior, fue derrotada el 11-m. A cambio del castigo recibido los premiaron con bicocas en consejos de administración. Y sí, el PSOE perdió las últimas elecciones. ¿No era el PP el que se iba a lucir tras Zapatero? De momento igual nos tienen que rescatar, así que si los resultados de las elecciones de 2004, y las de 2008 y las de 2011 han sido pactadas por el PSOE y el PP y NOM antes de 2001, se han lucido todos ellos, especialmente el PP. Y si a Rato no lo han largado a patadas de Bankia entonces es que todos estamos locos salvo tú. 

Todo es apariencia y engañifa, claro, la única verdad es tu teoría, la cual no se puede sostener más que a la sombra de una conjura extraña, indeterminada; tan extraña y tan indeterminada que según tú y PIVA es el Vaticano el que proyecta esa sombra que todo lo oscurece y controla, que hay que echarle narices.


----------



## swing (28 May 2012)

Priede
Y tú, por lo visto, crees que Rato es tonto. Y que va a ir a vivir debajo de un puente.
Y que ZP cambió la política económica. Y que Rajoy ha cambiado la de ZP. O que Obama ha cambiado la de Bush, cuando no son más que nuevas vueltas de tuerca a lo mismo cuando los personajes anteriores están gastados. Siempre se gastan casualmente 8 años;-)
Tampoco González perdió las elecciones. Ni siquiera Suarez.
Lo de Calvo Sotelo era otra cosa. Lllegó hizo su trabajito y se marchó.
Las elecciones las ganana quien quieran que las gane, hombre.
Mira como ganó Suarez y , cuando dejó de interesar, como si no hubiera existido.
En cuanto a las últimas las han telegrafiado. Cuando a través de los medios empezaron a decir que ZP era el culpable de todo se acabó el asunto.
Si hubieran matado a 200 personas para que el PP no gobernara (de una forma muy rocambolesca, por cierto) hubieran matado a otras 200 o a 5000 para que no volvioera a hacerlo.
Pero es que los resultados de las elecciones son mucho más fáciles de dirigir.
Mira la que pueden liar con un simple partido de fútbol. Hooligans y slogans. eso es lo que hay.
Y no hay que fiarse de lo que dicen los políticos sino de lo que hacen. Y también seguir el rastro de la pasta, para ver lo que es el cuento ese de los partidos.
Bankia, sin ir más lejos, es un buen ejemplo


----------



## M. Priede (28 May 2012)

Swing

Cuando te pones eres único al hacer tutti frutti

_Priede
Y tú, por lo visto, crees que Rato es tonto. Y que va a ir a vivir debajo de un puente.​_Ni dije que fuera tonto ni que se iría a vivir debajo de un puente, simplemente lo han largado y su orgullo y ambición han quedado hechos cisco. Probablemente de por vida.
-----------------------------------------
_Y que ZP cambió la política económica.​_Tampoco dije eso; eso lo decía Zapatero cuando estaba en la oposición, que teníamos el crecimiento de la especulación y del ladrillo. Él continuó dándole a ese manubrio. Por eso relacionar el 11-m con la burbuja inmobiliaria no tiene sentido. Para qué cambiar de partido con un masacre por el medio si continuarían haciendo lo mismo, ¿para que el PP apareciera como salvador en 2012? Joder, menudos cálculos. Claro, juegas con la ventaja de que pase lo que pase, ya estaba todo pensado y calculado. *Eres como los que creen en el Destino*, que pase lo que pase ya todo estaba decidido. Por ejemplo; si estas generales llega a pasar lo que en las andaluzas, que el PP pierde, también estaría calculado ¿no? Total, como el PP y el PSOE son lo mismo para el NWO, ¿verdad? 
--------------------------------
_Y que Rajoy ha cambiado la de ZP​_.
Pues sí, sí que la ha cambiado; ya no hay planes E, por ejemplo.
-------------------------------
_O que Obama ha cambiado la de Bush, cuando no son más que nuevas vueltas de tuerca a lo mismo cuando los personajes anteriores están gastados. Siempre se gastan casualmente 8 años;-)​_Aznar no estaba gastado como se gastó Bush; para eso le faltaban al PP cuatro años más de gobierno. ¿Por qué no dejar que el PP se cayera con la burbuja y que el PSOE estuviese gobernando ahora? Sería más lógico, ¿no crees? Así hizo el _stablishment_ en Estados Unidos.
---------------------------------------------------------------
_Tampoco González perdió las elecciones.​_¿Y por qué no ganó el PP las del 93 en lugar de las del 96? El Destino dijo que tenía que ganar González. Y en el 96 el PP, pero por la mínima. Cosas del Destino que dicta el NOM
---------------------------------------------------------------
_Ni siquiera Suarez.
Lo de Calvo Sotelo era otra cosa. Lllegó hizo su trabajito y se marchó.​_*Exactamente: se cargaron a Carrero para meter de hoz y coz a España en la OTAN. Luego se cargaron a Suárez por sus coqueteos con países No Alineados y porque en USA temían una deriva de España a la portuguesa, cuando la revolución de los claveles y la entrada en escena de los militares de extrema izquierda. Calvo Sotelo hizo el trabajo, efectivamente. Y por eso mismo se cargaron a Aznar, porque su política rompía el statu quo de las grandes potencias. Por eso no son lo mismo Suárez, González, Aznar y Zapatero. Por eso los cambian, a tenor de por donde vayan los intereses de los grandes.*
---------------------------------------------------------------------
_
Las elecciones las ganana quien quieran que las gane, hombre.​_Si las encuentas hubieran dado por ganador a Zapater en 2012, tal y como daban al PP en 2004 (aunque a última hora, por la inepcia del PP perdieran comba) habríamos visto cualquier cosa antes de permitir que el PSOE volviese a ganar. Por eso le dieron estopa al PSOE, fuera y dentro de España.
---------------------------------------------------------------------
_Mira como ganó Suarez y , cuando dejó de interesar, como si no hubiera existido.​_*Exacto, Swing, exacto. Y cuando dejó de interesar Aznar, le montaron el 11-m, porque si no, gana el PP*
--------------------------------------------------------------------
_En cuanto a las últimas las han telegrafiado. Cuando a través de los medios empezaron a decir que ZP era el culpable de todo se acabó el asunto.​_Cosa que no pudieron hacer con Aznar; por eso tuvieron que armar una masacre.
---------------------------------------------------------------------
_Si hubieran matado a 200 personas para que el PP no gobernara (de una forma muy rocambolesca, por cierto) hubieran matado a otras 200 o a 5000 para que no volvioera a hacerlo.​_¿No decías en que a los otros les montaron el 23-f y en el caso de González el sacar a la luz toda la información confidencial del terrorismo de Estado para que no ganara otra vez? Entonces ¿por qué el 11-m no se hizo para que no ganara el PP, según sostienes tú? Para unos casos sí que sirve montar el 23-f; para otros casos el 11-m no sirve de nada, porque según tú lo mismo da el PP que el PSOE *Te contradices, Swing*
------------------------------------------------------------------------
_Pero es que los resultados de las elecciones son mucho más fáciles de dirigir.​_Creo que quieres decir 'digerir'. Por eso mismo para cambiar el rumbo de la política exterior española tuvieron que hacer la masacre a tres días de unas votaciones.
-------------------------------------------
_Mira la que pueden liar con un simple partido de fútbol. Hooligans y slogans. eso es lo que hay.​_Eso es factura interna, aunque no dudo de que fuera lo vean con buenos ojos. Cuanto más débiles seamos, mejor. Aunque no tanto que los arrastre a ellos también.
------------------------------------------------
_Y no hay que fiarse de lo que dicen los políticos sino de lo que hacen. Y también seguir el rastro de la pasta, para ver lo que es el cuento ese de los partidos.
Bankia, sin ir más lejos, es un buen ejemplo​_Lo que hizo ZP en política exterior es lo contrario de lo que hizo el PP, por más que no se atreviera a hacer en Afganistán lo que hizo en Irak. Y a Libia fuimos porque fue Francia, que, por lo que ya todos sabemos de quién era Sarkozy, estaba a partir un piñón con USA. Zapatero se ponía a los pies de los dos.
Y lo de Bankia no es otra cosa que la corrupción del PP, sobre todo el de Valencia, cuya mierda les obligaron a tragarse bajo amenaza de MAFO de sacar a la luz toda la corrupción de los políticos valencianos del PP en Bancaja.


----------



## M. Priede (29 May 2012)

Estaba releyendo ahora el interesante artículo que vinculaba Swing sobre las palabras de Sebastián

_Dice Sebastián: "Menos mal que no vamos a ganar porque la que viene sobre España es gorda. (Estamos) peor que mal. Tenemos una burbuja inmobiliaria y es inevitable que estalle, y cuando esto ocurra se lo va a llevar todo por delante incluyendo los bancos (...) estoy totalmente convencido. El Gobierno del PP ha sido un irresponsable. En lugar de frenar la concesión de créditos hipotecarios a través del Banco de España, ha echado más gasolina al fuego con las desgravaciones fiscales. Este ha sido el mayor error de su mandato: no eliminar la desgravación a la vivienda pasándola a los alquileres".

Ante su contundencia, los periodistas le preguntan por qué eso que dice no figura en el programa electoral del PSOE. La respuesta es desconcertante: "No es un programa electoral para gobernar sino para que José Luis (Rodríguez Zapatero) obtenga un resultado lo suficientemente bueno para salir reelegido secretario general del PSOE en el próximo congreso. Después ya haremos un programa económico en serio para gobernar". Supongo que estupefactos, los periodistas le formulan la única pregunta lógica: "¿Y si ganáis". "¡Qué horror! -responde Sebastián-. Eso sería muy malo para mí porque (José Luis) trataría de implicarme y no me podría negar... y mucho peor para él. No estamos preparados ninguno de los dos para gobernar este país...".

Margin call y las respuestas de Sebastián tienen mucho en común. Por lo visto, algunos conocen previamente las catástrofes, saben sus consecuencias, tienen poder para en su momento remediarlas y no hacen nada, es más, empeoran la situación. Incompetentes, irresponsables y mentirosos. ¿En manos de quiénes estamos? Estos días los indignados han vuelto a sus plazas. Quizás no tienen la solución. Pero razones morales las tienen todas_

La razón moral del indignado, por Francesc de Carreras

Ciertamente sabían la que se venía encima, y lo que no contaban era con que los autores del 11-m les pondrían en las manos el gobierno de la nación. Seguramente su cálculo era seguir denunciando la especulación (Zapatero repetía una y otra vez que el crecimiento que teníamos era el de la especulación, y hablaba --como ahora Rosa Díez, y también el PP cuando mientras estuvo en la oposición; se ve que es un recurso fácil-- de la inversión en I+D+ i. 

Por eso digo que al PP lo apartaron del poder por razones bien diferentes a las económicas, en concreto a la burbuja del crédito, y que lo que hubo detrás fue una razón estratégica motivada por la ruptura del statu quo europeo que Aznar osó atacar. De no ser así no tendría sentido cambiar de gobierno, cuando resulta que el fiel aliado _Ánsar_ y su escudero, la culebra Rodrigo Rato, estaban haciendo la labor perfectamente, esto es: endeudar a los países del sur de Europa, en este caso a España, dando salida al excedente de capital que tenía Alemania merced a sus exportaciones a Estados Unidos, al paso que consolidaban al sector financiero internacional como dueño y señor de los destinos de Occidente, ya que el sector industrial estaba claro que había emigrado a Oriente.


----------



## swing (29 May 2012)

Priede
Yo ni creo en el destino ni me imagino nada. 
¿Qué habría pasado si el PP no hubiera ganado las elecciones cómo yo decía cuando las encuestas no lo reflejaban?
Pues que estaría equivocado. Y también estaría equivocado al decir que iban a ser los que Pasarían la Página del 11M y los que iban a terminar lo de la “negociación” con Eta, a pesar de que en sus declaraciones decían lo contrario.
Pero el caso es que no lo estaba y, sencillamente, ese es el papel adjudicado a ese partido porque cuando lo hacen sus fans no se quejan.
Había quien pensaba, incluso, que iban a hacer otro “milagro económico” como en el 96. Pero es que no los han colocado ahora ahí para eso sino para todo lo contrario.
Tiene gracia que cuando lo decía era un tal y un cual y ahora resulta que es decirlo a toro pasado.

Quien si imagina demasiado eres tú.
Si yo digo que no es cierto que ha sido ZP quien creó la burbuja que nos ha llevado a la ruina como cree la gran mayoría de la sociedad española y doy la cronología de cómo se fue gestando desde el minuto menos 1 (antes de la victoria del PP, en enero del 96, vinculándolo a la financiación de las autonomías) y que ese sistema fue continuado por ZP y que, por lo tanto, no es ese el motivo del 11M, tú imaginas que yo estoy diciendo que el 11M se hizo por la burbuja inmobiliaria.
Si yo digo que los resultados electorales son fáciles de dirigir tu imaginas que estoy diciendo que son fáciles de digerir. 
Y a partir de entonces te pones a discutir contigo mismo como si me estuvieras respondiendo a mí.
Los resultados electorales son tan fáciles de dirigir como a los hooligans de un club de fútbol. 
Para eso se cuenta con esa arma de destrucción masiva de cerebros que son los medios de comunicación.
Con ellos, y sin necesidad de atentados, quitaron a dos presidentes que no se querían ir: Suárez y González. 
Pero ni siquiera perdieron las elecciones porque entendieron el mensajito y no se presentaron. Ese es el Pacto de la Zarzuela de noviembre del 95. 
Pero ese mensaje de los 8 años no tuvieron que dárselo a Aznar y es el que se explicita en esos días cruciales de noviembre de 2001 cuyas páginas he colgado: Fin de Eta, principio de Al Qaeda, retirada a los 8 años y continuidad del régimen.
Dices que se cargaron a Carrero, A Suarez, a Aznar y doy por supuesto que también a González y a ZP, tal como lo escribes.
¿Se los cargaron quienes? ¿El destino?
¿Y por que, de repente, rompen el status quo internacional tanto los de un partido como los del otro? ¿Al destino le molestaba que Aznar o la Aznaridad siguieran al pie de la letra sus instrucciones y por eso colocaban a ZP que, según los mentideros, se rebelaba contra el destino?
¿Qué es eso de que Aznar estaba cambiando la política de 200 años, según el publicista Ruperez? 
¿Acaso tuvo una reunión con Ike para poner las bases? ¿De qué cambio se supone que estamos hablando?
La Aznaridad ha continuado. Ha continuado con Rato, con De Guindos, con Montoro, con Palacio, con Oyarzabal, con el mismo Aznar.
Pero han dejado sus papeles de burbujeros nacionales para pasar a ser burbujeros internacionales. Y ahora vuelven al primer plano aquí, no para hacer ningún milagro, sino para gestionar el desastre con la coartada de la herencia recibida.
Pero es que Rato va de desastre en desastre hasta la victoria final.
Por donde pasa sube el pan y al final igual resulta que nos tiene que dar pena.
¡Qué igual no se recupera en la vida del tongo anunciado de Bankia! (que no es del PP sino de todos los partidos)
A lo mejor lo que la pasa a Rato es que nunca se ha recuperado de lo de su padre, por ejemplo, y está condenado a seguir sus pasos;-)

Y, finalmente, ¡¡¡Aleluya!!!

Por fin. La gallina.


<i>
Por eso digo que al PP lo apartaron del poder por razones bien diferentes a las económicas, en concreto a la burbuja del crédito, y que lo que hubo detrás fue una razón estratégica motivada por la ruptura del statu quo europeo que Aznar osó atacar. De no ser así no tendría sentido cambiar de gobierno, cuando <b>resulta que el fiel aliado Ánsar y su escudero, la culebra Rodrigo Rato, estaban haciendo la labor perfectamente, esto es: endeudar a los países del sur de Europa, en este caso a España, dando salida al excedente de capital que tenía Alemania merced a sus exportaciones a Estados Unidos, al paso que consolidaban al sector financiero internacional como dueño y señor de los destinos de Occidente, ya que el sector industrial estaba claro que había emigrado a Oriente.</b></i>



¿Pero no es eso el status quo?
Gracias a esa deuda (que es un marrón de ida y vuelta) están quitando oficialmente poder a los Estados y Niza o Nizo no significan nada de nada.

Pero supongo que estarás de acuerdo en que ese lavado de dólares alemanes a través de los fondos de cohesión convenía a Alemania y a España (según tu terminología)
Pues, mira por donde, eso supuso el primer enfado oficial entre Schroeder y Aznar en la primavera de 1999. 
¿Tú crees que no se ajuntaban en serio o estaban haciendo una representación? 
Deberíamos conocer de sobra ese truquito utilizado aquí hasta la saciedad con la financiación de las autonomías.
Menos mal que "España y Alemania" se reconciliaron en septiembre del 2000 con lo de la goma 2 y los trenes;-)
Se hablaba mucho de química entre presidentes en esos años. 
Lo curioso es que la química era buena un día y mala el siguiente, como en los análisis mutantesdel 11M.
Siempre iban con mala química y lo arreglaban en las reuniones para la galería.
En efecto, el objetivo del 11M es geoestratégico. 
Es de cajón: Meter el terrorismo de Al Qaeda en Europa. 
Pero no creo que tuvieran que convencer de eso a Aznar ni a los del comando Dixan, sino a los que se reían del comando Dixan. Y no hablo de políticos.
¿Qué por qué se hace antes de las elecciones? Porque si lo hubieran hecho en una fecha cualquiera en el blog de Fede no estarían ahora salivando cual hooligans con una de las únicas noticias (se supone que falsa) desmentida antes de las elecciones: La de los terroristas suicidas.
Otra fue la llamada de Dezcallar a la SER para decir lo mismo que dicen Aznar ycompañía y lo mismo que dice el amigo Faustino de la GC.
Curiosamente, todas las noticias de esos días son falsas y todas son parte de la creación de la VO, pero sólo se desmiente la única noticia que sería verdadera si hubieran engañado a Aznar: La de los terroristas suicidas.


----------



## SARC_borrado (29 May 2012)

Y el Vaticano, ¿pinta algo en todo esto?

¿Ha dicho algo que se salga de la línea oficial sobre el 11M?

¿Dijo algo después del asesinato de Carrero Blanco?





Ahí lo dejo.


----------



## bakea (30 May 2012)

swing, según tu el motivo del atentado no es electoral sino geoestratégico y la causa es la burbuja inmobiliaria, corrígeme si te estoy interpretando mal. 

No podemos estar totalmente seguros pero lo más probable es que si no hubiera habido atentado el ganador de las elecciones hubiera sido el PP, pero todavía más importante desde mi punto de vista si hubiera sido tytadine (implicando a la ETA) el PP hubiera ganado con mayoría absoluta. Todo esto son suposiciones y me puedo equivocar. Respecto a la política antiterrorista el atentado hace que de un giro de 360 grados, el atentado convierte a la banda terrorista ETA casi en angelitos y legitima a ZP para darles todo lo que van pidiendo, muchos pensábamos que la banda le tenía cogido por los vagones.

Yo no tengo las cosas sobre el atentdo nada claras, por una parte parece que el PSOE sabía de antemano algo que permitió a ZP hacer una campaña como si fuera el vencedor cuando las encuestas decían todo lo contrario y además negociaba con la ETA por debajo de la mesa con un trato especial y por otra parte el PP presentándose como la víctima de los atentados cuando fueron ellos los que evitaron que se investigara consintiendo la destrucción de pruebas y fabricción de la mentira oficial.


----------



## Fermintx (30 May 2012)

Lo que pasa, y desconozco si le dais importancia, es que Sebastian habla de los dias/semanas previos a las elecciones del 2004, pero en una entrevista hecha en 2011, no se si en El Pais. Y claro, eso vale lo que vale.


----------



## swing (30 May 2012)

Fermintx
No hace falta ser Miguel Sebastián para saber que se estaba montando un burbujón del copón. Basta con vivir en este mundo. Hasta el banco de España dijo en 2002 que esto iba a reventar. Y salieron precisamente De Guindos, Montoro y Rato a decir que era buenísimo que las familias se endeudaran. Luego salió el otro ministro del ramo, Cascos, a decir que si los pisos estaban muy caros es porque la gente tiene mucho dinero.
Ese fue el primer tema de oposición de ZP y Gallardón aprovechó que el Pisuerga pasa por Valladolid para decir que había que poner un impuesto a las casas vacías.
Si no lo recuerdas de entonces lo puedes ver en los enlaces colgados en este mismo hilo. 
Rato marcho al FMI, Ana Palacio al Banco Mundial y De Guindos a Lehman que fue la que explotó dando inicio al crack financiero y los “rescates” desorbitantes.


Bakea
Digo que no fue por la burbuja puesto que ZP continuó la burbuja empezada por los que están ahora. Continuidad absoluta. La diferencia es que los narcoconstructores empezaron a dedicarse, a partir de 2006, a todo lo relacionado con la calentología.
El 12M parece que el PP no tenía otra cosa que hacer que firmar un decreto calentólogo.
Y el PSOE firmó otro el último viernes de gobierno.
Parece que es una tradición;-)
El objetivo fue meter Al Qaeda en Europa tras la estrategia de la tensión de la guerra de Irak. Y aquí hacer el trasvase de Eta a Al Qaeda. Agua y aceite y tal. Bacalao al Pil Pil;-)
Ya empiezan con ello en noviembre de 2001.

Lo de las reuniones del PSOE con Eta a través de Madariaga es una intoxicación de estos años. 
¿Has visto cuántas veces han cambiado las fechas para que coincidan con el bulo del momento?
Parece que Acebes enmudece cuando le hablan del supuesto reunido, Esparza Luri, ese que fue detenido el día anterior de Leganés, mientras el jefe de la UCII estaba con DdM haciendo no sé que en Albolote.

¿Titadyne?
¿Por qué si es dinamita extranjera el atentado lo han hecho españoles y si la dinamita es española el atentado lo han hecho extranjeros?
¿No te parece absurda la moto que nos han vendido? 
Pero tiene que tener algún sentido.
No sé cuántas veces tendré que decir que Eta no tenía titadyne.
A lo mejor resulta que si era titadyne era el ministerio del interior y si era goma 2 era pólvora Real del Instituto Elcano y de General Dynamics;-)


Sarc
Tras el 11S se inicia una cruzada, “con Dios de nuestra parte”. 
Pero en el Vaticano ni la han apoyado ni han excomulgado a Bush.
Como va a tener la Iglesia algo que ver con una cruzada religiosa;-)
El caso es que no ha dicho nunca ni mú sobre ninguna guerra con “el infiel”...salvo en la estrategia de la tensión de la guerra de Irak – verdadero globo sonda- en la cual oímos a Frutos, de IU apoyarse en las declaraciones del Papa para oponerse a la guerra.
Dividieron y encabronaron a la sociedad en todo el mundo.
En España hicieron el paripé de las votaciones y mientras mirábamos el pajarito inane de la votación de la guerra aprobaron por unanimidad la nueva ley de suspensiones de pagos que seguro que está siendo muy utilizada ahora.
Después del 11M volvieron a encabronar a la gente con otra gilipoyez, la del matrimonio de los homosexuales. 
Mientras nos distraían con ese pajarito volvieron a votar otra ley: La de las Sicavs.


----------



## M. Priede (30 May 2012)

Swing

Si hay algo que no se debe hacer jamás es rebajarse a cuestionar lo evidente, porque imposibilita cualquier debate. Es tanto como si alguien te dice que la Tierra es plana o que el Sol gira alrededor de ella. No hay nada que debatir. Tú niegas las evidencias.

Te las voy a poner --y seguro que me olvido de alguna-- *al paso que te recuerdo que no son opiniones, son hechos ocurridos que nadie puede negar, ni siquiera tú, solo que para ti son pura pantomima. Es decir: no niegas que exista el Sol ni la Tierra, niegas que giren tal y como todos sabemos o, según tú, creemos saber.*

Por tanto niegas la causa de los hechos, no los hechos, aunque para los demás esté más que probada la causa de los mismos.

*Primera evidencia que niegas*:

Según tú la invasión de Perejil y la crisis entre España y Marruecos, con Francia en el horizonte, puesto que Chirac se negó a condenar la agresión marroquí y Marruecos no mueve un dedo sin permiso de Francia, fue una pantomima, en la cual estaba implicado el PP.

*Segunda evidencia:*

Lo dicho por Aznar a Bush en el rancho de Texas es un montaje de Rupérez.

*Tercera evidencia:*

El acercamiento al eje anglosajón de Aznar puesto en evidencia en la reunión de las Azores, es otra pantomima.

*Cuarta evidencia:*

Las movilizaciones en toda Europa (Alemania, Francia y España) en contra de la invasión de Irak, promovidas por los gobiernos de esos países y en España por la oposición al PP, también son puro embeleco, puesto que todos estaban de acuerdo en esa agresión, pero había que simular que no era así.

Hay muchas más evidencias que niegas, pero vamos a dejarlo ahí, porque con esas ya considero que son suficientes para demostrar cómo tejes tu versión, acomodando y valorando los hechos a conveniencia para tejer tu teoría de que el 11-m se hizo para _* (...) meter Al Qaeda en Europa tras la estrategia de la tensión de la guerra de Irak. Y aquí hacer el trasvase de Eta a Al Qaeda. Agua y aceite y tal. Bacalao al Pil Pil;-)
Ya empiezan con ello en noviembre de 2001*_

1- Deberías explicar por qué ETA y Al Qaeda chocan frontalmente en la estrategia de la OTAN, o de cualquier otra nación influyente, puesto que ETA no combate a otro país que no sea España y sin embargo Al Qaeda (ese invento de la CIA que ahora gobierna en Libia) combate supuestamente a la civilización occidental. ¿Han dejado de existir Hezbolá o Hamas para dar paso a Al Qaeda?

Para debilitar a España, ETA les vino muy bien a la OTAN y a Francia, no así el terrorismo islámico, que reforzaría a España frente a un enemigo exterior; de ahí que ETA estuviera amparada por Francia y la OTAN (y en menor medida por El Vaticano, que solo se desprendió de los Setién y Cía recientemente; *y por supuesto nuestro CNI, que ya sabemos para quién trabaja*) que ahora hay que liquidar por la razón que ya expuse en otro comentario y que tú evitas comentar: _«El reconocimiento de la independencia de Kosovo constituye, en mi opinión, el principio del fin para los procesos de integración en Europa. El mecanismo que conducirá al debilitamiento de la competitividad de Europa ante Estados Unidos, al redespliegue de *la energía de la Unión Europea hacia la liquidación de todas las tendencias separatistas observadas en Europa, se puesto en marcha*», concluyó el general Ivashov._

En resumen: tienes que explicar por qué el nacimiento de Al Qaeda liquida a ETA, cosa que no haces

2- Si hay que sustituir a ETA por Al Qaeda no es necesario llevar a cabo esa masacre del 11-m, es suficiente con tocar el silbato y cerrarle las puertas a ETA, que es precisamente lo que ha hecho la OTAN a través de Solana:

Solana asegura que nunca participó en ninguna negociación y defiende el papel de la fundación Henry Dunant

3- Pero como tienes que encajar los hechos con tus teorías apriorísticas, entonces todo vuelve a ser pantomima, sin ir más lejos *la pantomima de que la masacre se hiciera a tres días de unas elecciones* y después de enredar al Gobierno del PP y llevarlo al precipicio, porque, según tú, eso tapa mejor las verdaderas intenciones y divide a la opinión pública en si fueron unos u otros partidos los que estaban detrás del atentado.

4- Todo es pantomima, según tú, porque los países ricos de Occidente estaban a partir un piñón entre ellos endeudando a los países de sur de Europa, dado que Alemania nos colocaba vía crédito su excedente de capital fruto de las exportaciones a Estados Unidos. *(Me recuerdas a los que sostienen que los anglosajones y burgueses crearon a los bolcheviques, porque Alemania envió a Lenin a Rusia y además, durante la guerra fría, Rusia se alimentaba del grano excedentario que le vendían los EEUU, lo cual prueba, según esta gente, que todo el conflicto ESte / Oeste era pantomima. No digamos los créditos y las ayudas durante la segunda guerra mundial que recibió la URSS)*

Hagamos una traslación a una película o una novela de serie negra: para ti sería contradictorio, imposible que ocurriese, un pésimo argumento, que el capo A (EEUU) negociara con los capos B y C (Alemania y Francia), que un mandado de los capos B y C lavara el dinero de todos, y que el mandado se creciese y se saliese de madre negociando directamente con el capo A. Aprovechando ese acercamiento del mandado, el capo A fuerza una nueva relación con sus socios B y C que para él le resulte más rentable. B y C, sobre todo C, aceptan la nueva relación con A, y hacen pagar al mandado su osadía liquidándolo en la dirección del negocio y poniendo en esa dirección a otro más afín. Bien, todo esto, según tú, es imposible que se dé puesto que A, B y C, junto con el mandado, estaban haciendo buenos negocios hasta entonces.

5- Por otra parte, eres un impertinente, puesto que en la Transición Estructural dices _Un montaje para el público y para justificar esa *gilipoyez* de la enemistad con Francia y alemania cuando resulta que el gobierno de Aznar ha consitido en "blanquear" los dólares en posesión de los alemanes por su comercio con EEUU a través del ladrillo y la baldosa_. Mira, no sé si eres "gilipoyas" o gilipollas; si no es así, entonces es que eres de neurona epiléptica, *incapacitado para la síntesis*, lo cual me recuerda mucho el estilo olioaguado, donde se mezclan datos y datos que no vienen a cuento para dar la impresión de que se sabe de lo que se habla. Eres incapaz de explicar por qué hay que cambiar ETA por Al Qaeda y por qué, por si fuera poco, hay que cargarse al gobernante más pronorteamericano que haya tenido España. Mírate, rey:

_Digo que no fue por la burbuja puesto que ZP continuó la burbuja empezada por los que están ahora. Continuidad absoluta. La diferencia es que los *narcoconstructores* empezaron a dedicarse, a partir de 2006, a todo lo relacionado con la *calentología*.
El 12M parece que el PP no tenía otra cosa que hacer que firmar un decreto calentólogo.
Y el PSOE firmó otro el último viernes de gobierno.
Parece que es una tradición;-)
El objetivo fue meter Al Qaeda en Europa tras la estrategia de la tensión de la guerra de Irak. Y aquí hacer el trasvase de Eta a Al Qaeda. *Agua y aceite y tal. Bacalao al Pil Pil*;-)
Ya empiezan con ello en noviembre de 2001._

Y sin dar más explicaciones, empiezas con la matraca de los nombres, fechas y sucesos, *táctica olioaguada, en tu caso, si no es de Olioagua (nunca se sabe), epiléptica. Mírate:*

_Lo de las reuniones del PSOE con Eta a través de Madariaga es una intoxicación de estos años.
¿Has visto cuántas veces han cambiado las fechas para que coincidan con el bulo del momento?
Parece que Acebes enmudece cuando le hablan del supuesto reunido, Esparza Luri, ese que fue detenido el día anterior de Leganés, mientras el jefe de la UCII estaba con DdM haciendo no sé que en Albolote. _

¿Y qué tiene que ver esto con la liquidación de ETA y el cambio por Al Qaeda? Lo de siempre: fechas, datos, marcha adelante, marcha atrás, vuelve a retomar, empieza por el medio, vuelve a 1945, sigue por el Vaticano, vuelve a la burbuja, pasa al Calentamiento Goblal. *Y todo en el mismo párrafo*

Lo dicho: no voy a debatir con un sujeto incapaz de sintetizar y que para encajar sus teorías fuerza los hechos a tal punto que arbitrariamente los reduce a pantomimas cuando le conviene, o transforma lo que no son más que especulaciones gratuitas en hechos indiscutibles.

Saludos


----------



## swing (30 May 2012)

Priede
Hablo de cosas diferentes porque respondo a Bakea sobre cosas diferentes. Y sintetizo y doy por supuesto que se sabe de que estoy hablando porque no tengo tiempo para escribir y lo que digo lo he contado - con sus correspondientes enlaces- muchas veces.
Los paripés están a la orden del día y son de primera página de Maquiavelo: La táctica del enemigo exterior, utilizada en España por las autonomías.
Es una táctica utilizada habitualmente para pastorearnos.
Por ejemplo cuando vemos como negocian los sindicatos y la patronal, supuestamente defendiendo cada uno de ellos a su respectiva clientela. 
O con el famoso “cupo” del Concierto concedido por Aznar en pleno “frentismo”.

Tomemos el ejemplo de Aznar y Schroeder.
Ambos quieren hacer ésto a lo que se dio luz verde en marzo del 95, pero que estaba siendo cuestionado por la Sra Born que dimite en abril del 99:



<i>Alemania nos colocaba vía crédito su excedente de capital fruto de las exportaciones a Estados Unidos.</i>


Pero no nos van a contar como es el negocio. 
Los dos sacan pecho defendiendo a su pais y Schroeder dice que hay que acabar con los fondos de cohesión.
El lugar escogido para la primera reunión no podía ser más adecuado: Marbella.
La parafernalia al gusto del consumidor.
Un día Schroeder presiona a Aznar:


<i>Schröder presionará a Aznar para cerrar un acuerdo en marzo sobre el Fondo de Cohesión El canciller alemán y el presidente español se reunirán hoy en Marbella</i>



http://www.ucm.es/***-bin/show-prensa?mes=01&dia=4&ano=1999&art=3


y el otro Aznar presiona a Schroeder



Martes, 5 de enero de 1999 


<i>El presidente contactará con los líderes de la UE para desbloquear la Agenda 2000 - Bonn cosechará un fracaso si no hay un pacto antes de junio Aznar emprende la defensa del Fondo de Cohesión presionando a Schröder </i>

El Mundo: EUROPA




¿Tú crees que Schroder no quería dar los fondos de su comercio con EEUU a “los países del sur”?
Mira que si lo llega a conseguir ;-)


<i>"Tenemos que mantener la financiabilidad de la UE, si no lo logramos se hunden, por ejemplo, los Fondos de Cohesión que benefician a los países más pobres." señala el canciller.
A continuación Schröder advierte: "Esto tienen que saberlo todos aquellos que viven en el sur y suroeste de Europa. Los fondos de cohesión se terminarán entonces ya que no habrá más dinero."
Tras la implícita referencia a España -que encabeza la defensa de sus intereses y las de los otros tres países de la cohesión -Portugal, Irlanda y Grecia- el canciller advierte que de igual forma hay riesgo de que "en los Fondos Estructurales también habrá dificultades".</i>

Schröder afirma que peligran los fondos de cohesión si no se reduce la aportación alemana

El 10 de marzo del 99 se otorgan los fondos. 
No se sabe como, pero Aznar es nuestro gran “campeón” ante un “derrotado” Schroder que presidía la UE.



ABC (Madrid) - 27/03/1999, p. 21 - ABC.es Hemeroteca


Muy bélico todo el relato , con nuestro “general” impasible. 
Toda esta parafernalia para llegar a un acuerdo previamente pactado y que interesaba a las dos partes. Sobre todo a nuestros gangsters locales.

Cuando vuelven a verse en septiembre del 2000, siguen siendo enemigos que se tendrán que reconciliar.




<i>
La relación entre España y Alemania era especialmente tirante desde marzo de 1999, cuando Aznar consiguió en la Cumbre de Berlín garantizar para España ayudas multimillonarias de cohesión en detrimento de la pretensión alemana de reducir sustancialmente sus abultadas contribuciones al presupuesto comunitario.
«Socio antipático»
Fuentes diplomáticas reconocen que entre la Cancillería y La Moncloa han existido, a menudo, roces, disensiones y malentendidos. Mientras la prensa alemana en los últimos días ha calificado las relaciones entre ambos gobernantes de «frías» y «distantes», llegando a aludir a España como el «socio europeo antipático», en Madrid, los círculos gubernamentales y diplomáticos se han esforzado por allanar el reencuentro con Berlín.</i>

Pero aquí ya estamos hablando de goma 2 y de trenes.

<i>16- 9-2000

España garantiza su voluntad de mantener el programa Leopard - Madrid y Berlín proponen celebrar una nueva Conferencia Intergubernamental en el 2004 para acabar de reformar la UE 
Aznar ofrece a Schröder aplazar la venta de Santa Bárbara 

España tiende la mano a Alemania para mejorar las relaciones entre ambos países 

ANA ALONSO MONTES. MARISA CRUZ. Enviadas especiales 

LA GRANJA (SEGOVIA).- El presidente del Gobierno español anunció ayer al canciller alemán, Gerhard Schröder, su intención de aplazar la decisión definitiva de la venta de la empresa Santa Bárbara por la que hoy compiten la firma estadounidense General Dynamics y las alemanas Rheinmetall y Krauss Maffei. Este es un gesto importante de buena voluntad con el que Madrid desea recomponer las relaciones, actualmente frías, con Berlín.</i>


EUROPA | XV Cumbre Hispano-Alemana. José Maria Aznar ofrece a Gerhard Schröder aplazar la venta de Santa Bárbara


Y no tengo suficiente tiempo para hacerlo hoy.
Lo importante es diferenciar entre lo que los políticos dicen de cara a la galería y lo que realmente hacen. Lo estamos viendo con el gobierno todos los días. Con el gobierno y la oposición, por supuesto.
¿No tenía Rubalcaba sus ahorros en Bankia?
A ver si se ha arruinado;-)
Esto hacían de verdad los “defensores de la pymes” con el negocio de los fondos de cohesión:
<i>
16 de septiembre de 2000 

Economía estudia limitar el acceso de las pymes a la construcción de obra pública 

La Ley de Contratos endurece los criterios de clasificación de aspirantes 

VALENCIA.- El Ministerio de Economía y Hacienda ha remitido a todos los operadores del sector de la obra pública un Anteproyecto de Reglamento General de la Ley de Contratos de las Administraciones Públicas que puede dejar fuera, en la práctica, a las pequeñas y medianas constructoras, fundamentalmente de ámbito territorial, del importante paquete de inversiones programado por el Gobierno para el periodo 2000-2007.

Para ello, y en su punto más caliente, el Anteproyecto que ha remitido el Ministerio a las constructoras modifica los criterios de clasificación de las firmas que compitan por una obra pública, por la vía del endurecimiento de los requisitos para acceder a los concursos más jugosos.
Así, de aplicarse el borrador, sólo las empresas que acrediten haber realizado contratos de más de 1.600 millones de pesetas en el subgrupo a licitación (por ejemplo, las carreteras) recibirán el grado de clasificación más elevada en ese capítulo. Hay que tener en cuenta que muchas de estas pymes se han especializado en determinadas construcciones, por lo que se verían condenadas a crecer sólo en ese segmento de su actividad y a convertirse en subcontratistas en el resto con muchas menos posibilidades de expansión.</i>
Las pequeñas y medianas empresas españolas ya han empezado a movilizarse para evitar que el borrador vea finalmente la luz. La Asociación Nacional de Empresas Regionales de la Construcción (Aerco), y las federaciones sectoriales de Las Palmas de Gran Canaria, Santa Cruz de Tenerife, Cataluña, Murcia, Rioja, Comunidad Valenciana y Cáceres, remitieron en abril un escrito al vicepresidente segundo del Gobierno en el que aseguraron que el mencionado reglamento puede implicar la desaparición del 36% de las pymes que se dedican a la obra pública desde una fuerte implantación territorial, y dificultaría el acceso a concursos públicos al 77% de las empresas territoriales.


ECONOMIA | Anteproyecto de Reglamento General de la Ley de Contratos de las Administraciones Públicas. Economía estudia limitar el acceso de las pymes a la construcción de obra pública


----------



## M. Priede (30 May 2012)

Swing

Y como en la política hay muchas trampas, todo es mentira, solo es verdad tu interpretación de los hechos, realizada gratuitamente.

Y como en la vida hay muchas mentiras, nada es verdad; solo lo que cada cual interpreta como verdad.

No insistas; si no das por hechos probados los que he enumerado, no hay nada de qué debatir. Para el debate, lo mismo que para un acuerdo, se precisan bases comunes que sirvan para entenderse o para discutir; si no se dan, todo se convierte en un diálogo de sordos.


----------



## swing (30 May 2012)

Pues nada, Priede.
España iba bien y venciendo a Alemania y Francia. No sé que ha pasado.
Lo del fin de Eta y el cambio por Al Qaeda lo dice Astarloa en la Comisión. Pero , la verdad, ya estoy harto de repetir estas cosas.
La orden la da el actual jefe del CFR.
Lo tienes en esas páginas que no quieres mirar.


<i> ENTREVISTA DE ANA ROMERO
«Para Estados Unidos las cosas han cambiado respecto a ETA»
La mano derecha de Colin Powell en el Departamento de Estado, Richard Haass, afirma, en declaraciones a EL MUNDO, que 'desde el 11 de Septiembre hay 'tolerancia cero' hacia el terrorismo' </i>

Diario El Mundo del siglo XXI. Bienvenido

Y ya empiezan a mezclar Eta con Al Qaeda.
Dos dias después empieza la Operación Dátil, con tramas para el 11S que serán utilizadas para el 11M.


----------



## M. Priede (3 Jun 2012)

swing dijo:


> Pues nada, Priede.
> España iba bien y venciendo a Alemania y Francia. No sé que ha pasado.
> Lo del fin de Eta y el cambio por Al Qaeda lo dice Astarloa en la Comisión. Pero , la verdad, ya estoy harto de repetir estas cosas.
> La orden la da el actual jefe del CFR.
> ...



No le des más vueltas: si tratan de meter a Al Qaeda (que nunca existió) y a ETA (que sí existió y existe) es para no hablar de lo innombrable: la autoría y la razón verdadera de la masacre. Eso no lo verás en ninguna parte. Ni siquiera planteada como hipótesis. Nadie cita a la OTAN, solo Llamazares, y acabó en una diana. No digamos las razones de fondo.

Nada, sigue dándole al manubrio de gales, astarloas y donovanes. ESTÁS IGUAL QUE YEDA-OLIOAGUA. Igualito. Él con los Lamaris y chinos y tú con ensaladilla cloaquil


----------



## sisebuto (7 Jun 2012)

¿Cómo lo veis... se averiguará antes el asesinato de 192 personas el 11-M de 2004 o el de JFK el 22-N de 1963?

Yo creo que mucho antes veremos surtidores de hidrógeno y PCs cuánticos. Total, ¿a quién le importa realmente? Ya hay unos culpables oficiales que, aun inocentes, pagarán por ellos. Exactamente igual que haremos los españolitos con la roncha que nos han dejado los queridos políticos y sus simpáticas cajas de ahorros. Así es la vida y seguira siéndolo, incluso con taxis a hidrógeno. Lo importante es que se paguen las facturas, no importa quién.


----------



## Fermintx (7 Jun 2012)

Swing, ya se que lo de la burbuja ya era conocido, me referia a que Sebastian dice mas cosas.Y a cuando las dice.
Cosas que a priori, antes de las elecciones(2004) hubiesen sido muy valiosas, en 2011, no valen nada. Pero esto es opinión.
Es como si Rubalcaba dice que en 2003-4 el habia comentado que aumentar el gasto público (tipo plan E) seria un error que se pagaria caro, y luego entre 2008-11, participa de ello, y nos lo cuenta todo ahora.
Solo era eso, mi comentario.


----------



## sisebuto (15 Jun 2012)

<img src="http://estaticos.elmundo.es/elmundo/imagenes/2012/03/22/internacional/1332428047_0.jpg" width="400"/>

Un asesino «manipulado»

Los abogados de la familia de Merah denuncian que el terrorista fue «utilizado por los servicios secretos franceses y asesinado»

*¿Fue manipulado Mohamed Merah por los servicios secretos franceses?* ¿Pudo haberse evitado su muerte durante el asalto de los efectivos del Raid al apartamento donde se hallaba rodeado? Esas incógnitas son las que plantean los abogados de su familia al Tribunal de París, donde estos días han presentado una denuncia contra X por «asesinato con agravantes».

La denuncia contra X es una fórmula de la ley francesa que obliga a la fiscalía a investigar unos hechos criminales sin que haya un sospechoso señalado, aunque la letrada Isabelle Coutant-Peyre, que representa a los Merah en el Hexágono, ha reconocido que señala implícitamente «a quienes dieron las órdenes» durante el operativo policial desplegado en Tolouse que acabó con la vida del terrorista el 22 de marzo. En cuanto a los agravantes, se trataría de «premeditación» y «banda organizada», ya que durante el asalto al escondite de Merah intervinieron más de 300 personas armadas, mientras que él estaba solo en su domicilio y «podría haberse evitado matarle».

Para sostener su acusación, *el padre del asesino confeso de siete personas -incluidos tres niños judíos- en Toulouse afirma disponer de dos vídeos de 20 minutos, grabados por el propio Mohamed, que demostrarían que su hijo fue «utilizado por los servicios franceses y liquidado»*. Pero la fiscalía parisina, que solicitó una copia de dichas cintas, afirmó que el demandante no las ha facilitado y que constata «incoherencias».

*¿Qué dicen esas cintas?* Pues, según la abogada argelina Zahia Mokhtari, *el joven de 23 años declaraba haber descubierto, poco antes de su muerte, que uno de sus mejores amigos, que él creía un yihadista, era un agente de la Dirección Central de Información Interior, servicio de contraespionaje que vigila a posibles terroristas islámicos en Francia.*

*«Soy inocente. Descubro que mi colega Zuheir trabaja para los servicios secretos»*, dice al parecer Merah en ese video-testamento que habría filmado antes de ser abatido con ayuda de un móvil que no ha aparecido. Su padre, Mohamed Benalel Merah, ha contado además al *diario argelino Echourouk* que *Zuheir fue uno de los negociadores que intentaron hasta el final convencer al pistolero para que se entregara*.

«Tú me enviaste a Irak y a Pakistán para ayudar a los musulmanes y ahora revelas que eres un capitán de los servicios franceses. Jamás te perdonaré», le habría dicho Merah en su diálogo previo al asalto.

14/06/2012 - EL MUNDO


----------



## M. Priede (15 Jun 2012)

sisebuto dijo:


> <img src="http://estaticos.elmundo.es/elmundo/imagenes/2012/03/22/internacional/1332428047_0.jpg" width="400"/>
> 
> Un asesino «manipulado»
> 
> ...



Como en el 11-s, como aquí, como en Londres

www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/politica/283307-7-j-oligarquia-y-crimen-atentado-de-londres.html

Como en Bali, Bombay.


----------



## sisebuto (15 Jun 2012)

¿Te extrañaría que algún día se desvelase algo parecido del también mataniños noruego? Habrá que esperar a que se demuestre la existencia de esos vídeos y su contenido real, cosa poco probable porque no permitirían, en su caso, reventar el "cierre de archivo" descarnando el juego sucio cloaquil. Sería demasiado fuerte.


----------



## lalol (15 Jun 2012)

Sisebuto y M. Priede, aquí tenéis la transcripción en francés de las cintas que recogen la conversación entre Merah y el negociador:

Le Clan des Vénitiens: EXCLUSIVITÉ DU CLAN DES VÉNITIENS ! UN JOURNAL ALGÉRIEN SORT LES ÉCHANGES ENTRE MERAH ET SON NÉGOCIATEUR ! (on conseille au journal de rendre publiques les bandes pour que chacun puisse s'assurer de leur contenu et de leur véra


----------



## M. Priede (15 Jun 2012)

No os olvidéis tampoco de la bacteria E.Coli en Alemania, puesto que este país se negó a participar en el saqueo de Libia.

Noruega había advertido de que se retiraría antes de un mes. Y zas, viene el loco y empieza a disparar. Además hubo una crisis previa entre Noruega e Israel.

Esto lo envié por mi correo-e en julio del año pasado:

Dos días antes la policía de Oslo llevó a cabo estas maniobras:

*****zangarri

Güenas tardes

La policía Oslo llevó a cabo días antes de los bombardeos ejercicio terroristas

_"En otro ejemplo de cómo casi todos los eventos importantes de terror se acompaña de un ejercicio militar, este se centró en torno a un mismo escenario, la policía de Oslo estaban realizando un ejercicio de bombardeo en un lugar cerca de la Casa Opera de Oslo sólo 48 horas antes de la explosión terrorista golpeará el edificio gubernamental en la capital noruega."

De acuerdo con la versión traducida de un informe de Aftenposten ",La policia anti-terrorista lanzo cargas explosivas contra un centro de estudios en Oslo, 200 metros de la Opera, pero se les olvidó de notificar al público."

El ejercicio tuvo lugar el miércoles y giró en torno a las unidades anti-terroristas atacando a un edificio en desuso en el borde del muelle Bjørvika con bombas y armas de fuego.

"Los hombres se bajó desde el techo y por la ventana que acababa de ser apagada, mientras disparaban sus armas a mano", señala el informe, señalando que el ejercicio era "dramática", producido "explosiones violentas", y se vio por los espectadores cerca del teatro de ópera.

Ya no va el enlace que puso Zangarri. Lo he buscado en otra parte.

Google Translate

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0D8dIVZNY0&feature=player_embedded_

Pero eso es poca cosa mientras no encaje con otros sucesos existentes, contrastados. Veamos: el psicópata odia a los musulmanes pero masacra a cristianos. Raro. Vuela un edificio con un explosivo casero fabricado con abonos sintéticos. Ya. La explosión se produce en múltiples puntos de ese edificio, y además de dentro hacia afuera, algo evidente y que todos los medios callan:

_"Vi que las ventanas del edificio del (diario) VG y de la sede del gobierno estallaron. Hay personas ensangrentadas en la calle", declaró una periodista de la radio estatal NRK que se encuentra en el lugar.

"Hay cristales por todas partes. Es el caos total. Las ventanas de todos los edificios de los alrededores saltaron por los aires"_
4 Noticias de Misiones - Explosión en el centro de Oslo deja ocho heridos

*Los edificios.* Vean dónde acabaron los restos de las ventanas y de la fachada. Además no hay un solo foco de explosión, sino múltiples. Repito: hubo múltiples focos de explosión, y en el interior, no en el exterior.

http://www.mbtelevision.com.mx/siti...ubernamental_llamas_explosion_centro_Oslo.jpg

La Prensa Gráfica - Media Center - Galerías Varios heridos por explosión en el interior de edificio en Oslo, Noruega

El psicópata no estaba solo, hoy le han encontrado un socio en Polonia.
Detienen a un hombre en Polonia en relacin con el doble atentado de Noruega - Libertad Digital


Ahora hagamos memoria: Alemania se negó a participar en la guerra de Libia; posteriormente, por casualidad, claro, sufrió el ataque de una bacteria de origen desconocido, 'mutada', puesto que ningún antibiótico era capaz de acabar con ella; casualmente, siempre casualmente, claro, la bacteria había mutado repentinamente justo después de que Alemania rechazase los planes de Gran Bretaña, Francia y Estados Unidos de atacar Libia. A su vez Polonia, como Alemania, también se desentendió de lo de Libia. Después de lo ocurrido con la bacteria avisan a Alemania de nuevo: _"Otras fuentes han confirmado que Gates también reclamó a Polonia y a Alemania que participaran en la operación militar en Libia"_. Noruega sí participa, pero... Además, por si fuera poca su osadía _"Noruega, que aporta seis cazas F-16, está estudiando poner fin a su participación en las operaciones de ataque a finales de mes, [el mes pasado, en junio]según han confirmado fuentes militares aliadas._

Y además Noruega tenía previsto reconocer el estado palestino antes de finales de este año. Hoy ya avisan a Polonia directamente. Y a España también la vienen avisando desde hace tiempo, ojo:

_"Fuentes aliadas han confirmado que el secretario de Defensa, Robert Gates, citó ayer expresamente en la reunión de ayer a España, Países Bajos y Turquía entre los países que desearía que contribuyeran a las operaciones de bombardeo_.

España no participará en los ataques sobre Libia

****La tensión entre Noruega e Israel, que es el brazo armado de los Estados Unidos en Oriente Próximo, viene de lejos. El año pasado. (Lo tomo también de Zangarri):

Traductor de Google

En marzo de este año:

Traductor de Google

Y es que o estamos o no estamos en guerra, Carma. A la guerra no se va a tontear, hombre, porque los aliados se mosquean ¿A que nos atizan un bombazo en vísperas electorales y le cuelgan el muerto a Gadafi? Como el 11-m pero con viaje de vuelta, en este caso para favorecer al PP, y también con el visto bueno de Francia, por supuesto. Anda que los norteamericanos no le tienen ganas al PSOE desde lo de Irak.

¿No se creen ustedes que nos están llamando al orden, que entramos en el lote de los candidatos? Miren, este es un amigo internauta que conozco desde hace tres o cuatro años. Observen cuatro detalles: uno que nada más matar a toda esa gente ya estaba colgado en la red el currículum completo del psicópata (recuerden la película JFK, de Oliver Stone, y cómo hicieron lo mismo con Oswald). Dos: publica unas memorias de más de 1.500 páginas. Casi ná. Tres: en esas memorias aparece como modélico el blog de mi amigo internauta, en España, y lo señala un psicópata ¡desde Noruega! Mi amigo es de ideología tradicionalista, y critica la invasión musulmana que padecemos y también a Israel, es decir: el perfil justo que necesitan para asociarlo al psicópata, ya que el dictado supranacional no permite más nacionalismos que el de la superpotencia, el anglosajón, y por extensión el sionista. Cuatro: chequean la Red, al menos en España, de arriba a abajo y de abajo a arriba. Tienen buenos colaborades en España, sin duda.


----------



## sisebuto (15 Jun 2012)

El habitual _déjà vu_ del terrrorista requetefichado por los servicios de inteligencia que se escapa a sus controladores. 



<hr/>_Aunque en los últimos meses Merah vivía solo en el apartamento de Toulouse que asaltaron los agentes del RAID tras un cerco de más de 30 horas, todo apunta a que *hace un año compartía con alguien su casa de la calle Sergent-Vigné*, según revela hoy el diario 'Le Monde'.

El diario se basa en un parte de la Policía registrado en enero de 2011. Entonces, los agentes se presentaron en la casa de Merah tras una denuncia relacionada con un problema de estacionamiento. Según el periódico, los agentes procedieron a la identificación de los implicados, entre los que se encontraba *un francés nacido en Argelia en 1973 y que, según el documento policial, residía en el mismo piso que Merah*.

*Fue en ese periodo en el que supuestamente compartía casa con el citado inquilino cuando Merah se radicalizó y cuando preparó su viaje a Pakistán, donde se formó en el manejo de armas y de donde volvió a Toulouse en octubre de 2011*._

Mohamed Merah se gast 20.000 euros en armamento gracias a sus robos | Mundo | elmundo.es​

<hr/>_Este jueves 'The Wall Street Journal' también señaló que *Merah estaba en una lista del FBI que le impedía volar a Estados Unidos por estar clasificado como presunto terrorista.*

_La polica francesa mat a Merah de un disparo en la cabeza | Mundo | elmundo.es​
<hr/>_Security authorities have been criticized for not acting more effectively—*Merah was already on a terrorist watch-list*—but every free society will always be at an initial disadvantage against individual killers..._

Review & Outlook: Jihad in Toulouse - WSJ.com​

*¿Por qué no se neutralizó a Merah?* | Internacional | EL PAÍS


----------



## CONSPIRADO (16 Jun 2012)

Priede,

seguramente los alemanes sospechasen que la bacteria la habían puesto nuestras perdices por encargo del "Huevo".
De ahí que liasen la de los pepinos...

Slds.


----------



## M. Priede (16 Jun 2012)

CONSPIRADO dijo:


> Priede,
> 
> seguramente los alemanes sospechasen que la bacteria la habían puesto nuestras perdices por encargo del "Huevo".
> De ahí que liasen la de los pepinos...
> ...



No, yo creo que tenían que culpar a alguien, y como nosotros desde 2004 somos el saco de las hostias, pues ahí fueron a dar.


----------



## CONSPIRADO (22 Jun 2012)

Hooooooooooooooooooooooola


----------



## sisebuto (27 Jun 2012)

*Detenidos en Melilla dos islamistas 'tan peligrosos como los de Leganés del 11-M'* | España | elmundo.es

No olvides que es comedia nuestra vida
y teatro de farsa el mundo todo
que muda el aparato por instantes
y que todos en él somos farsantes;
acuérdate que Dios, de esta comedia
de argumento tan grande y tan difuso,
es autor que la hizo y la compuso.
al que dio papel breve,
solo le tocó hacerle como debe;
y al que se le dio largo,
solo el hacerle bien dejó a su cargo.
Si te mandó que hicieses
la persona de un pobre o un esclavo,
de un rey o de un tullido,
haz el papel que Dios te ha repartido;
pues solo está a tu cuenta
hacer con perfección el personaje,
en obras, en acciones, en lenguaje;
que al repartir los dichos y papeles,
la representación o mucha o poca
solo al autor de la comedia toca.

Francisco de Quevedo
_Epicteto y Phocílides en español con consonantes_​
<object width="480" height="360"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9i5-x_ceiBg?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9i5-x_ceiBg?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="480" height="360" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>

La explosión del piso de Leganés (parte 1) - YouTube
La explosión del piso de Leganés (parte 2) - YouTube
La explosión del piso de Leganés (parte 3) - DESAPARECIDA DE YOUTUBE


----------



## M. Priede (27 Jun 2012)

Los mismos que van de que _quieren saber la verdad del 11-m_. ¿No era estos los que hablaban de la farsa de los suicidas de Leganés? Bueno, qué vas a esperar del periódico que nos contó, y nos cuenta, lo malo que era Gadafi y de cómo los libios amantes de la libertad --"los rebeldes"-- lo derrocaron. Porque fueron _los rebeldes_ quienes derrocaron el régimen libio; la OTAN solo puso los medicamentos y las conservas ¿no?


----------



## ZetaJoy (27 Jun 2012)

sisebuto dijo:


> <object width="480" height="360"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9i5-x_ceiBg?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9i5-x_ceiBg?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="480" height="360" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>
> 
> La explosión del piso de Leganés (parte 1) - YouTube
> La explosión del piso de Leganés (parte 2) - YouTube
> La explosión del piso de Leganés (parte 3) - DESAPARECIDA DE YOUTUBE



En este vídeo está bastante bien explicado:
[YOUTUBE]2z1Wdiv1OaI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sisebuto (27 Jun 2012)

Gracias pero prefiero las explicaciones de Luis del Pino, que se limita a analizar las contradicciones y agujeros de la versión oficial mientras que en este último video intentan colar circunstancias muy discutibles, como que algunos de Leganés fuesen islamistas radicales. ¿Qué coj*nes es un islamista radical? Por lo visto cualquier morito que vaya los viernes a la mezquita y cumpla con el Ramadán. Eso es como relacionar a un católico de misa diaria con Breivick.


Oigan al Sr. Ministro de Interior.

<object width="420" height="315"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/O1S4R4Zk1gE?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/O1S4R4Zk1gE?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="420" height="315" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>

_"Se ha procedido a la detencíon de dos integrantes de una célula radical islámica.... dos jóvenes de una muy especial radicalidad en cuanto a su ortodoxia que es la misma que los que se inmolaron en Leganés el 3 de abril de 2004, después de los atentados del 11-M..."_​
Debo ser muy torpe pero no acabo de entender en base a qué artículos del código penal han sido detenidos, qué es una célula radical islámica y qué actividades se desarrollaban concretamente en ésa, ni tampoco qué delito hay en seguir la ortodoxia religiosa islámica.


----------



## ZetaJoy (27 Jun 2012)

sisebuto dijo:


> Gracias pero prefiero las explicaciones de Luis del Pino, que se limita a analizar las contradicciones y agujeros de la versión oficial mientras que en este último video intentan colar circunstancias muy discutibles, como que algunos de Leganés fuesen islamistas radicales. ¿Qué coj*nes es un islamista radical? Por lo visto cualquier morito que vaya los viernes a la mezquita y cumpla con el Ramadán. Eso es como relacionar a un católico de misa diaria con Breivick.



Entre los "suicidas" de Leganés había personas religiosas que iban a la mezquita y que estaban siendo controladas por el CNI y la Policía precisamente por ser islamistas, ya que no eran delincuentes. Además de estos individuos estaba también en el piso de Leganés el grupo del Chino, que eran delincuentes comunes, traficantes, consumidores de drogas, puteros... En el vídeo se señala esta contradicción. 

Además, prácticamente toda la parte del vídeo que trata el tema de los suicidas de Leganés está basado en el reportaje de Luís del Pino ("las sombras del 11-M), además de un extracto del programa de Luis del Pino sobre el 11-M en LD ("11-M la sentencia") y extractos de las declaraciones de los testigos policiales durante el juicio.


----------



## ZetaJoy (27 Jun 2012)

sisebuto dijo:


> Oigan al Sr. Ministro de Interior.
> 
> <object width="420" height="315"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/O1S4R4Zk1gE?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/O1S4R4Zk1gE?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="420" height="315" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>
> 
> _"Se ha procedido a la detencíon de dos integrantes de una célula radical islámica.... dos jóvenes de una muy especial radicalidad en cuanto a su ortodoxia que es la misma que los que se inmolaron en Leganés el 3 de abril de 2004, después de los atentados del 11-M..."_​



El señor ministro se está riendo de los asesinados el 11-M.


----------



## sisebuto (27 Jun 2012)

Ya, zetajoy, pero voy al nudo de la manipulación, a cómo te van colando conceptos subliminalmente. Se divide a los ocupantes del piso en dos grupos: los moritos "islamistas ortodoxos" y los moritos delincuentes, haciéndote identificar sin querer a los primeros con terroristas. ¿Por qué? Como se ve en el vídeo del Ministro, aquí se nos vende como terrorista a cualquier seguidor esctricto de Mahoma, sin más. ¿Nos toman por subnormales? Eso creo.

Es la técnica del mensaje transparente:

_En cierta ocasión, un buen amigo me comentaba un ejemplo paradigmático de este tipo de técnica. Se trata de una leyenda urbana atribuida a Goebbels, el ministro de propaganda del régimen nazi. Goebbels está intentando explicarle a Hitler una campaña que van a poner en marcha por toda Alemania, consistente en empapelar las calles con carteles donde se ve a una persona montando en bicicleta. Debajo de esa persona, el cartel muestra una única frase: "La culpa de los males de Alemania la tienen los judíos y los ciclistas".

- ¿Por qué los ciclistas? - pregunta Hitler extrañado.

- Ésa es, exactamente, la pregunta que quiero que todos se hagan al ver el cartel - responde Goebbels.

En la técnica del mensaje transparente, se utiliza el mensaje cebo ("la culpa es de los ciclistas") para hacer que la capacidad crítica de la audiencia se centre en ese cebo, de modo que acepte sin cuestionarlo el mensaje falso que se pretende transmitir ("la culpa es de los judíos")._

*Judíos y ciclistas* - Los enigmas del 11M - Luis del Pino​


----------



## ZetaJoy (28 Jun 2012)

sisebuto dijo:


> Ya, zetajoy, pero voy al nudo de la manipulación, a cómo te van colando conceptos subliminalmente. Se divide a los ocupantes del piso en dos grupos: los moritos "islamistas ortodoxos" y los moritos delincuentes, haciéndote identificar sin querer a los primeros con terroristas. ¿Por qué? Como se ve en el vídeo del Ministro, aquí se nos vende como terrorista a cualquier seguidor esctricto de Mahoma, sin más. ¿Nos toman por subnormales? Eso creo.



Nos toman por subnormales, eso por descontado.
Pero entre los supuestos suicidados en Leganés, había algunos que no eran musulmanes practicantes y otros que sí lo eran. Esto es lo que se dice en el vídeo y es verdad. La manipulación está, como bien has explicado, en identificar a islamistas con terroristas, cosa que no hace el vídeo en ningún momento. Es más, en el vídeo se explica que unos terroristas islamistas nunca se hubieran suicidado de esa forma porque se lo prohíbe el Islam (te pongo el vídeo en el momento en que lo explican: La farsa del 11-M cap 4 Suicidas leganes, skoda y conclusiones - YouTube )


----------



## Dan Daly (28 Jun 2012)

Si se me permite un consejo en general sobre el 11m... en vez de echar mano de periodistas, vídeos televisivos e informaciones wikiperas, ¿por qué no tiramos del sumario, del juicio y de los representantes de las víctimas? 

Un ejemplo:
Ciudadela Libros: La cuarta trama. (Jos Mara de Pablo)


----------



## morpheus2010 (28 Jun 2012)

Dan Daly dijo:


> Si se me permite un consejo en general sobre el 11m... en vez de echar mano de periodistas, vídeos televisivos e informaciones wikiperas, ¿por qué no tiramos del sumario, del juicio y de los representantes de las víctimas?
> 
> Un ejemplo:
> Ciudadela Libros: La cuarta trama. (Jos Mara de Pablo)



Hombre enlace entonces el sumario y ya está.
No ponga libros de interesados de parte, llenos de valoraciones personales subjetivas.


----------



## M. Priede (28 Jun 2012)

Dan Daly dijo:


> Si se me permite un consejo en general sobre el 11m... en vez de echar mano de periodistas, vídeos televisivos e informaciones wikiperas, ¿por qué no tiramos del sumario, del juicio y de los representantes de las víctimas?
> 
> Un ejemplo:
> Ciudadela Libros: La cuarta trama. (Jos Mara de Pablo)



Muy sencillo: porque eso sería tanto como trillar lo trillado. Aquí se habla de la autoría, que precisamente es de lo que está prohibido hablar, aquello de lo que nadie habla. 

Del sumario, del juicio y de la sentencia ya está todo dicho. Precisamente los intoxicadores vuelven una y otra vez sobre ese asunto: que si almalás, mojamés, dinitrotolueno, goma dos, etc,etc.


----------



## M. Priede (3 Jul 2012)

Hace ahora cuatro años recuerdo que comentaba que si algún día empiezan a largar lo que realmente hubo detrás del 11-m, será cuando estalle una crisis grave entre EEUU y Francia. 

Sarkozy es un hombre de EEUU, [1] y muy posiblemente el facilitarle la llegada a la presidencia crujiendo a los demás candidatos, caso por ejemplo de Villepin, [2] al que apartaron después de sacar varios escándalos a luz justo cuando empezaba la campaña electoral, fue una de la condiciones impuestas a Francia para la entrega de la oveja española al viejo redil francés.

[1] Operación Sarkozy: Cómo la CIA puso uno de sus agentes en la presidencia de la República Francesa [Red Voltaire]

Daniele Ganser: «El presidente Sarkozy ha aceptado la dominación estadounidense» [Red Voltaire]

[2] Quién era la víctima de la manipulación en el caso Clearstream: ¿el presidente francés Sarkozy o el ex Primer ministro Villepin? [Red Voltaire]


Quién sabe en qué acabará esto.

La Policía francesa registra el domicilio de Sarkozy

Aunque conviene no hacerse ilusiones, puesto que ambos países no tendrían nada que ganar echándose en cara un crimen que implica a los dos. *Fíjense que del 11-s la verdad está a la vista, aunque tapada para el gran público por mares de ocultación o desinformación.* Pero, no siempre todo está bajo control, y de repente puede aparecer alguien que pase información a terceros, bien por venganza o por cualquier otra cosa. 

Por imaginar que no quede ¿verdad? Pero es que de otra manera nunca jamás se hablará de este asunto, como de hecho así viene ocurriendo desde aquel 11 de marzo de 2004


----------



## sisebuto (3 Jul 2012)

Priede, no creo que por mucho que quieran cepillarse a Zarko, o cualquier otro peón de la partida, lleguen jamás a destapar algo en lo que estan pringados tantos centros de poder. El árbol del _status quo_ suele podarse, pero nunca se tala.


----------



## M. Priede (3 Jul 2012)

sisebuto dijo:


> Priede, no creo que por mucho que quieran cepillarse a Zarko, o cualquier otro peón de la partida, lleguen jamás a destapar algo en lo que estan pringados tantos centros de poder. El árbol del _status quo_ suele podarse, pero nunca se tala.



Ya, hombre, pero de ilusiones también se vive. Eso dicen.


----------



## sisebuto (4 Jul 2012)

Eso, que no nos falte la ilusión... pero ya ves lo que tardan éstos en desengañarnos..

<img src="http://estaticos01.cache.el-mundo.net/elmundo/imagenes/2012/07/03/espana/1341336813_0.jpg"/>

Javier Zaragoza, sobre la masacre
"*Como el resultado del 11-M no le satisface, piensa que es todo una farsa*"

"*Los autores materiales se suicidaron en Leganés. ¿Quiere usted que los autores materiales siempre estén vivos?*"
​
El fiscal jefe de la Audiencia Nacional, *Javier Zaragoza*, respondió ayer con vehemencia a la pregunta de uno de los asistentes al curso 'Lucha contra la impunidad del terrorismo en la Audiencia Nacional', que impartía en el marco de los Cursos de Verano de la Universidad Complutense de Madrid

Cuando *un alumno le inquirió acerca de la posibilidad de volver a abrir la causa del 11-M*, Zaragoza elevó el tono de voz para preguntarle, reiteradamente, si de verdad pensaba que la causa del 11-M no se había investigado con suficiente profundidad.

El alumno aseguró querer "ir más allá" y afirmó: "*En la sociedad se ha creado una impresión de que ahí hay algo que no se ha hecho de una forma correcta* desde el punto de vista del interés social. Son muchas víctimas y no encontramos autores materiales directos o indirectos, y lo de indirectos lo digo de una forma muy tendenciosa porque ha tenido que haber algunos elementos que han actuado y no figuran en la sentencia".

El tono de Zaragoza se endureció con esta segunda pregunta. *"¡Que no hay autores materiales! Se suicidaron en Leganés. Pero si está muy claro..."*, espetó. "¿Qué quiere usted, siempre autores materiales? ¿Pero usted se hace a la idea de lo que es una investigación?", le preguntó, y añadió: "*Usted sólo se fija en el resultado pero como el resultado no le satisface, piensa que es todo una farsa, pero no es así, no es así*".


----------



## M. Priede (4 Jul 2012)

Muy bueno, Sisebuto. Cuelga todo lo que veas. Lo guardo para enviarlo a quien yo me sé.


----------



## M. Priede (4 Jul 2012)

Ahí os va un debate que traigo con Moa desde hace unos días, donde me dice de todo menos responderme a las preguntas que le hago. Os pongo aquí el último comentario que me ha borrado:

Me llamó agente de la _TIA_ y yo le respondí que muchos piensan que él era un infiltrado en el GRAPO.

_No, señor provocador. Nadie está convencido de eso, Durante muchos años el ministerio del Interior y sus archivos han estado a disposición de esos mierdas, así que podrían estar bien informados y de hecho lo están. No hay nada. _


Sí, sí que están convencidos; otra cosa es que tengan razón. Aunque para provocar, nada mejor que calificar al otro de histérico y paranoico, que no es la primera vez. No sé cómo se atreve a decir que Gaditano está mal de la cabeza cuando resulta que usted razona como él cuando le conviene. Lo de llamarle enfermo mental a otro era muy frecuente en el paraíso de la URSS, parece ser que no hace falta ser comunista para hacer lo mismo.


_Pero su estupidez o histerismo radica en la imposibilidad de convencerle de cuatro realidades elementales, porque parte de ideas generales paranoicas y solo atiende y atenderá a las chorradas que cree usted que las demuestran._

Muy bien: cíteme “cuatro realidades elementales”, veremos a ver si son o no son paranoias fruto de la histeria. La mejor manera de debatir es preguntando. Ya le haré unas preguntas al final. Y YO ESTARÉ ENCANTADO DE RESPONDER A LAS PREGUNTAS QUE SE ME HAGAN. PERO ANTES EXIJO QUE SE RESPONDA A LAS MÍAS. O BIEN RESPONDO PRIMERO A LAS SUYAS, PERO A CONDICIÓN DE QUE DESPUÉS RESPONDA USTED A LAS QUE YO LE HE HECHO PREVIAMENTE. ¿NO ES USTED EL QUE RECLAMA DEBATES? SEGURAMENTE QUE QUIENES RECHAZAN DEBATIR CON USTED APELAN A LO MISMO: NO SE DEBATE LO EVIDENTE.


_Las tonterías no se pueden discutir porque llevan a más tonterías._

Por ejemplo ponerse a debatir a estas alturas si Franco fue o no fue culpable de la guerra civil ¿no? La mayoría de los historiadores piensa eso, porque da por supuesto que Franco fue el único responsable.


_Así que quédese usted con su blog, que bastante propaganda ha hecho de él aquí, y váyase con la música a otra parte._


Ya se lo he dicho: mejor me banea, y así recupera al rebaño que tanto le gusta. Como que está hecho a su medida. Porque esos sí que pueden insultar; pero a ellos, no. Ni siquiera como réplica. Manuelp está que arde porque me banee y así volver aquí, donde estuvo faltándome cuatro días seguidos, y como le llamé Manolito Morteros, se fue. Decídase, hombre.

Vamos a ver algunas chorradas


1-¿Hay restos de avión aquí? http://stj911.org/evidence/docs/P200059_1.jpg


2-Muéstrenos un solo caso de un avión estrellado en tierra que no haya dejado restos. OBSERVE QUE NO LE ESTOY PREGUNTANDO QUIÉNES FUERON LOS AUTORES Y MUCHO MENOS POR QUÉ LO HICIERON. SOLO LE PREGUNTO SI HAY RESTOS DEL FUSELAJE


3-¿Se equivocaron los banqueros en la crisis del 29? ¿Por qué entonces ganaron tanto dinero cuando se incautaron del oro de los norteamericanos? Y esto lo dice Libre Mercado:

"No es la primera vez, en los tiempos modernos, que los gobiernos, especialmente el americano, restringen seriamente la libertad del mercado del oro. Mediante la Orden Ejecutiva 6102 el presidente Franklin D. Roosevelt obligó a “todas las personas” a “entregar antes del 1 de mayo de 1933 todas las monedas de oro, lingotes de oro y certificados de oro ahora en poder de ellos a un banco, filial o agencia de la Reserva Federal, o a cualquier banco miembro del Sistema de la Reserva Federal.”

A cambio del oro, recibieron 20,67 dólares por onza. La pena por violar esta orden se fijó en una “multa de 10.000 dólares o 10 años de prisión, o ambos”. Téngase en cuenta, que 10.000 dólares de 1933 equivaldrían a 167.700 dólares de 2010."

Washington comienza a vigilar de cerca la compraventa de oro en EEUU - Libre Mercado


¿Y sabe usted de dónde sacó esos datos?; pues de un correo que yo remití a LM donde colgaba mi comentario en la Burbuja, que a su vez resumía un excelente documental que no se ha divulgado lo suficiente, precisamente porque es un estudio pormenorizado y serio de la historia de la banca. Dura tres horas y media. Este comentario, que es de fecha posterior al LM, pero que yo le había enviado con anterioridad, y se puede ver mirando el vídeo que cito:


Sin embargo gastaron miles de millones en rescatar a los bancos mientras los banqueros ya se habían puesto a resguardo comprando oro; al mismo tiempo que se prohibió la tenencia privada del mismo a los particulares, salvo las monedas de los coleccionistas. En realidad era una confiscación, ya que quien no entregase el oro se arriesgaba a una condena de diez años de prisión y a una multa de diez mil dólares de los de entonces. He ahí el país donde la propiedad y la seguridad jurídica son inviolables desde siempre, no lo olviden.
El oro de los particulares fue pagado a 20,66 dólares la onza, y con la fanfarria propia del patriotismo se edificó Fort Knox. En 1937, un año después de acabar la construcción, comenzó el transporte del oro confiscado. Justo en ese momento el oro subió a 35 dólares la onza, pero solo los extranjeros podían vender el oro a ese precio, para los norteamericanos seguía vigente la ley anterior, y nunca podían comprar. Los banqueros, que antes del martes negro habían comprado oro, lo habían enviado a Inglaterra, de ese modo ahora vendían oro inglés a 35 dólares.”

Los amos del dinero



3-En lo que se refiere a la crisis actual, según usted, todos los banqueros del mundo occidental y todos los políticos se equivocaron. ¿Todos? Sí, según usted. “Salvo Calvotelo, todo el mundo se puede equivocar, incluido el gremio entero de los políticos y banqueros”. Toda la clase financiera y toda la clase política, desde EEUU a Alemania pasando por GB y Francia. Toda. Realmente quién es el paranoico ¿usted o yo? Ya ve que no afirmo nada, solo pregunto. ¿Responderá a las preguntas?


4-Sobre el 11-m. ¿Fue Al Qaeda? No, eso ya no lo sostiene nadie, salvo Gaditano, y usted hasta fecha no muy lejana. ¿Fue Mohamed? Tampoco; es imposible que el Sultán sea capaz de decidir por su cuenta quién va a gobernar en España sin pedirle permiso a nadie. ¿El PSOE? Caray, qué poderío. Más que si fuera Mohamed. ¿ETA? Lo mismo. ¿Francia? ¿Estados Unidos? No hay más opciones. Y si las hay, díganoslas. Se lo agradeceríamos todos. Ya ve qué “chorradas” pregunto. ¿Responderá a estas preguntas o volverá a decir esto?: “Pero su estupidez o histerismo radica en la imposibilidad de convencerle de cuatro realidades elementales, porque parte de ideas generales paranoicas y solo atiende y atenderá a las chorradas que cree usted que las demuestran.”


Con que responda a esas cuatro preguntas me daré por satisfecho. O si lo prefiere antes respondo yo a las suyas ¿Lo hará?, ¿o volverá a insultarme?

La batalla literaria. No compren Adidas. Europeísmo carpetovetónico. | Dichos, Actos y Hechos


----------



## Antihéroe (4 Jul 2012)

A ver sí me aclaro.

España con la llegada de Aznar a la presidencia, quiere dejar de ser lacaya de Francia y Alemania y se aproxima al eje anglosajón. Pero luego es traicionada por estos últimos porque les inetresa más que Francia sea su aliada. Así que le montan el 11M sabiéndolo el gobierno de Aznar, que no se pensaba que al final atentarían. Es así más o menos?


----------



## M. Priede (4 Jul 2012)

Antihéroe dijo:


> A ver sí me aclaro.
> 
> España con la llegada de Aznar a la presidencia, quiere dejar de ser lacaya de Francia y Alemania y se aproxima al eje anglosajón. Pero luego es traicionada por estos últimos porque les inetresa más que Francia sea su aliada. Así que le montan el 11M sabiéndolo el gobierno de Aznar, que no se pensaba que al final atentarían. Es así más o menos?



La duda es si el gobierno de Aznar sabía si iba a ocurrir un atentado o no. Si lo sabía esperaba un atentado de bandera falsa para culpar a ETA. Luego le dieron el cambiazo y los dejaron con el culo al aire. 

El atentado se hizo para devolver a España al redil 'uropeo', en concreto francés. A cambio Francia renunció a su _excepcionalité_ e incluso a Sarkozy, un proamericano cuyo padre estuvo en nómina de la CIA, le despejaro el camino para llegar a la presidencia.


----------



## SARC_borrado (4 Jul 2012)

M. Priede dijo:


> La duda es si el gobierno de Aznar sabía si iba a ocurrir un atentado o no. Si lo sabía esperaba un atentado de bandera falsa para culpar a ETA. Luego le dieron el cambiazo y los dejaron con el culo al aire.
> 
> El atentado se hizo para devolver a España al redil 'uropeo', en concreto francés. A cambio Francia renunció a su _excepcionalité_ e incluso a Sarkozy, un proamericano cuyo padre estuvo en nómina de la CIA, le despejaro el camino para llegar a la presidencia.






Puede ser, pero veo una falla en tu teoría, a ver que te parece:

Y es el papel jugado por la (presunta) derecha liberal mediática en todo este tinglado: ¿Tú crees qué si realmente Francia estuviese detrás del 11-M la santísima Trinidad de FJL, Cesar Vidal o Luis del Pino hubiesen hecho el paripé que han hecho? yo creo que si la pista francesa fuese la cierta hubiesen tirado por ese lado. A los franchutes poco cariño les tienen esos anglófilos.

Pero no. Ellos han llegado hasta donde han llegado. Y se acabó, el tema de la autoría es tabú, _y vale ya_, ¿por qué? pues es que si las cosas apuntan a USA/OTAN/PP está claro que se van a callar como presciputas. Que es lo que han hecho. Con la iglesia hemos topado que dirían ellos...


----------



## M. Priede (4 Jul 2012)

SARC dijo:


> Puede ser, pero veo una falla en tu teoría, a ver que te parece:
> 
> Y es el papel jugado por la (presunta) derecha liberal mediática en todo este tinglado: ¿Tú crees qué si realmente Francia estuviese detrás del 11-M la santísima Trinidad de FJL, Cesar Vidal o Luis del Pino hubiesen hecho el paripé que han hecho? yo creo que si la pista francesa fuese la cierta hubiesen tirado por ese lado. A los franchutes poco cariño les tienen esos anglófilos.
> 
> Pero no. Ellos han llegado hasta donde han llegado. Y se acabó, el tema de la autoría es tabú, _y vale ya_, ¿por qué? pues es que si las cosas apuntan a USA/OTAN/PP está claro que se van a callar como presciputas. Que es lo que han hecho. Con la iglesia hemos topado que dirían ellos...



Creo que tú mismo te respondes. Si no hablan del asunto es porque detrás también están los suyos, EEUU.


----------



## SARC_borrado (4 Jul 2012)

M. Priede dijo:


> Creo que tú mismo te respondes. Si no hablan del asunto es porque detrás también están los suyos, EEUU.




Sí y no. Si Francia hubiese tenido algo que ver en el 11-M creo que lo hubiesen apuntado al menos. Pero ni eso. ¿Cuántos años llevamos del blog de LdP? ¿Y que pasa con la *autoría*? pues que ni está ni se la espera.


----------



## M. Priede (4 Jul 2012)

SARC dijo:


> Sí y no. Si Francia hubiese tenido algo que ver en el 11-M creo que lo hubiesen apuntado al menos. Pero ni eso. ¿Cuántos años llevamos del blog de LdP? ¿Y que pasa con la *autoría*? pues que ni está ni se la espera.



Que no, hombre, que es muy arriesgado. Y además teniendo de socios de los franceses a los Estados Unidos.


----------



## Fermintx (5 Jul 2012)

Como me repugna leer lo que dice el Sr.Zaragoza, que asco.


----------



## swing (5 Jul 2012)

El 11M lo hizo España.


----------



## sisebuto (5 Jul 2012)

swing dijo:


> El 11M lo hizo España.



Hombre, swing, cuánto tiempo. ¿Qué entiendes concretamente por "España"? 



> Javier Zaragoza, sobre la masacre:
> 
> "*¿Quiere usted que los autores materiales siempre estén vivos?*"



Qué malamente suena esa frase del señor fiscal, ¿verdad? :


----------



## M. Priede (5 Jul 2012)

swing dijo:


> El 11M lo hizo España.



Sí. Aznar, para pasarle la burbuja a Zapatero. Y ahora ellos se vuelven a presentar como salvadores. ¿No era así? 

Pues los salvadores ya se pueden andar listos, no vaya a ser que haya que salvarlos a ellos. ¡Menuda herencia, la que según tú se prepararon ellos mismos!


----------



## bakea (5 Jul 2012)

El atentado del que aún no sabemos nada, no concemos ni el explosivo que se utilizó ni los autores materiales ni como se activaron las bombas, ni sabemos el peso del explosivo ni donde fueron colocadas, tampoco sabemos cuando se pusieron, ni cuantas personas actuaron, este atentado en que lo único real que conocemos es la cifra de 192 personas muertas y más de mil heridos y mutilados tanto síquica como fisicamente, el atentado tuvo un efecto inmediato sobre la sociedad que empezó a preguntarse quién estaba detrás y acabó dividiendo a los ciudadanos.
Sabemos que los que idearon y ejecutaron el atentado son terroristas, asesinos desalmados y sin embargo el 11M hace que una parte de la sociedad salga en defensa de la banda terrorista ETA con tonterías como que ETA nunca actuaba de esa manera, que siempre avisan, incluso creo que Rubalcaba llegó a decir que siempre decían la verdad. Después de los atentados tenemos una sociedad más envilecida y también más tolerante con los terroristas. 
Yo no se el papel que jugó la banda en los atentados, lo que tengo claro es que saben todo y el chantaje lo demuestra.


----------



## M. Priede (5 Jul 2012)

bakea dijo:


> El atentado del que aún no sabemos nada, no concemos ni el explosivo que se utilizó ni los autores materiales ni como se activaron las bombas, ni sabemos el peso del explosivo ni donde fueron colocadas, tampoco sabemos cuando se pusieron, ni cuantas personas actuaron, este atentado en que lo único real que conocemos es la cifra de 192 personas muertas y más de mil heridos y mutilados tanto síquica como fisicamente, el atentado tuvo un efecto inmediato sobre la sociedad que empezó a preguntarse quién estaba detrás y acabó dividiendo a los ciudadanos.
> Sabemos que los que idearon y ejecutaron el atentado son terroristas, asesinos desalmados y sin embargo el 11M hace que una parte de la sociedad salga en defensa de la banda terrorista ETA con tonterías como que ETA nunca actuaba de esa manera, que siempre avisan, incluso creo que Rubalcaba llegó a decir que siempre decían la verdad. Después de los atentados tenemos una sociedad más envilecida y también más tolerante con los terroristas.
> Yo no se el papel que jugó la banda en los atentados, lo que tengo claro es que saben todo y el chantaje lo demuestra.



¿Usted ha leído la cabecera del hilo? Me da que no.


----------



## Fermintx (5 Jul 2012)

bakea dijo:


> El atentado del que aún no sabemos nada, no concemos ni el explosivo que se utilizó ni los autores materiales ni como se activaron las bombas, ni sabemos el peso del explosivo ni donde fueron colocadas, tampoco sabemos cuando se pusieron, ni cuantas personas actuaron, este atentado en que lo único real que conocemos es la cifra de 192 personas muertas y más de mil heridos y mutilados tanto síquica como fisicamente, el atentado tuvo un efecto inmediato sobre la sociedad que empezó a preguntarse quién estaba detrás y acabó dividiendo a los ciudadanos.
> Sabemos que los que idearon y ejecutaron el atentado son terroristas, asesinos desalmados y sin embargo el 11M hace que una parte de la sociedad salga en defensa de la banda terrorista ETA con tonterías como que ETA nunca actuaba de esa manera, que siempre avisan, incluso creo que Rubalcaba llegó a decir que siempre decían la verdad. Después de los atentados tenemos una sociedad más envilecida y también más tolerante con los terroristas.
> Yo no se el papel que jugó la banda en los atentados, lo que tengo claro es que saben todo y el chantaje lo demuestra.



Refiriendome al primer párrafo, es por eso que me asquea tanto oir a esa gente decir esas cosas. Otros que no hicieron nada en favor de esclarecer los hechos, al menos callaron, creo.

Quien habla del papel de la banda en los atentados?. quienes saben todo?


----------



## sisebuto (5 Jul 2012)

La focalizacion sobre ETA forma parte de la manipulacion y me parece torpe morder ese cebo. Nos obligan desde el principio a discutir de la autoria en un dilema cerrado; ETA o Alqeda. Si no ha sido uno, tuvo que ser el otro. Y ése es el bucle. Claro que nada apunta a ETA, como tampoco hay una sola prueba sólida en la escena del crimen que señale a esos islamistas de chichinabo bajo control de policias y perdices. En realidad no hay nada que apunte a nada desde el momento en que decidieron deshacerse de la escena del crimen durante las dos primeras horas tras el atentado. Después pusieron en marcha la maquinaria de manipulación de las dos Españas, como hacen habitualmente cuando quieren metérnosla.

No se puede discutir sobre una autoría imposible de rastrear en cuanto las autoridades se encargaron desde el principio de borrar cualquier huella que pudiera delatarla. Así que en realidad tenemos dos autorías: la de la carnicería y la de la di-version oficial que nos entretuvo en un laberinto de mentiras durante ya 8 años. La primera es irresoluble sin las pruebas de los trenes, tanto como la segunda en una sociedad con dos mitades cainitas y dispuestas a tragarse lo que sea con tal de acabar con la otra.


----------



## SARC_borrado (5 Jul 2012)

sisebuto dijo:


> La focalizacion sobre ETA forma parte de la manipulacion y me parece torpe morder ese cebo. Nos obligan desde el principio a discutir de la autoria en un dilema cerrado; ETA o Alqeda. Si no ha sido uno, tuvo que ser el otro. Y ése es el bucle. Claro que nada apunta a ETA, como tampoco hay una sola prueba sólida en la escena del crimen que señale a esos islamistas de chichinabo bajo control de policias y perdices. En realidad no hay nada que apunte a nada desde el momento en que decidieron deshacerse de la escena del crimen durante las dos primeras horas tras el atentado. Después pusieron en marcha la maquinaria de manipulación de las dos Españas, como hacen habitualmente cuando quieren metérnosla.
> 
> No se puede discutir sobre una autoría imposible de rastrear en cuanto las autoridades se encargaron desde el principio de borrar cualquier huella que pudiera delatarla. Así que en realidad tenemos dos autorías: la de la carnicería y la de la di-version oficial que nos entretuvo en un laberinto de mentiras durante ya 8 años. La primera es irresoluble sin las pruebas de los trenes, tanto como la segunda en una sociedad con dos mitades cainitas y dispuestas a tragarse lo que sea con tal de acabar con la otra.





Y teniendo en cuenta que ETA y Alqaeda están controlados exáctamente por los mismos pues ya me dirá, ¿dilema cerrado o falso dilema?


----------



## bakea (6 Jul 2012)

sisebuto dijo:


> La focalizacion sobre ETA forma parte de la manipulacion y me parece torpe morder ese cebo. Nos obligan desde el principio a discutir de la autoria en un dilema cerrado; ETA o Alqeda. Si no ha sido uno, tuvo que ser el otro. Y ése es el bucle. Claro que nada apunta a ETA, como tampoco hay una sola prueba sólida en la escena del crimen que señale a esos islamistas de chichinabo bajo control de policias y perdices. En realidad no hay nada que apunte a nada desde el momento en que decidieron deshacerse de la escena del crimen durante las dos primeras horas tras el atentado. Después pusieron en marcha la maquinaria de manipulación de las dos Españas, como hacen habitualmente cuando quieren metérnosla.
> 
> No se puede discutir sobre una autoría imposible de rastrear en cuanto las autoridades se encargaron desde el principio de borrar cualquier huella que pudiera delatarla. Así que en realidad tenemos dos autorías: la de la carnicería y la de la di-version oficial que nos entretuvo en un laberinto de mentiras durante ya 8 años. La primera es irresoluble sin las pruebas de los trenes, tanto como la segunda en una sociedad con dos mitades cainitas y dispuestas a tragarse lo que sea con tal de acabar con la otra.



Se que es simple o torpe hablar sobre la autoría de ETA o la participación de esta en los atentados, pero a día de hoy tenemos a una banda terrorista que está consiguiendo sus objetivos y el año que viene con seguridad va a tomar el poder definitivo en el Pais Vasco. Yo lo que no entiendo es porque se ha legalizado el partido que representa a la banda terrorista y que interés tiene el gobierno en seguir negociando con los terroristas, no tiene sentido.


----------



## Fermintx (6 Jul 2012)

Entonces que sugieres, que se les hacen concesiones por que participaron en el atentado?.


----------



## sisebuto (6 Jul 2012)

bakea dijo:


> Se que es simple o torpe hablar sobre la autoría de ETA o la participación de esta en los atentados, pero a día de hoy tenemos a una banda terrorista que está consiguiendo sus objetivos y el año que viene con seguridad va a tomar el poder definitivo en el Pais Vasco. Yo lo que no entiendo es porque se ha legalizado el partido que representa a la banda terrorista y que interés tiene el gobierno en seguir negociando con los terroristas, no tiene sentido.



Por supuesto que es indignante y con torpeza me refiero a a cómo dejamos de razonar bajo la manipulación. Porque digo yo ¿cómo nos podemos escandalizar de la legalización de un partido abertzale cuando nuestro Estado, PePé y Soe, están sentándose en una mesa con los asesinos desde hace décadas¿ ¿Tiene sentido ese doble juego? ¿Por qué se empeñan en no separar lo puramente político de lo terrorista? Porque no es lo mismo, y hasta que no lo tengamos claro seguiremos atrapados en este juego diabólico.

Hay que dar vía a cualquier iniciativa política que respete las reglas legales y el sentido común. ¿Es igual se independentista que ser terrorista? Según se nos ha tatuado en nuestro cerebro durante 40 años, sí. De la misma forma que se ha hecho con el Islam y Alqaeda. Hemos asumido que ETA=Independentismo e Islam=Alqeda. Pues no. 

¿Los independentistas escoceses son terroristas?

A mi me indigna que el Estado negocie con ETA y que al mismo tiempo impida la constitución de partidos abertzales porque dicen que son lo mismo. Lo serán porque se han empeñado en que lo sean. A un terrorista o colaborador de la banda, ni agua, ni el más mínimo miramiento o trato de favor, como de hecho y lamentablemente está haciendo nuestro Estado. Pero a un ciudadano que abogue por la independencia, los mismos derechos políticos que el resto mientras actúe legalmente.

ETA ha sido un institución más de las que se diseñaron en la Transición.


----------



## Fermintx (6 Jul 2012)

sisebuto dijo:


> Por supuesto que es indignante y con torpeza me refiero a a cómo dejamos de razonar bajo la manipulación. Porque digo yo ¿cómo nos podemos escandalizar de la legalización de un partido abertzale cuando nuestro Estado, PePé y Soe, están sentándose en una mesa con los asesinos desde hace décadas¿ ¿Tiene sentido ese doble juego? ¿Por qué se empeñan en no separar lo puramente político de lo terrorista? Porque no es lo mismo, y hasta que no lo tengamos claro seguiremos atrapados en este juego diabólico.
> 
> Hay que dar vía a cualquier iniciativa política que respete las reglas legales y el sentido común. ¿Es igual se independentista que ser terrorista? Según se nos ha tatuado en nuestro cerebro durante 40 años, sí. De la misma forma que se ha hecho con el Islam y Alqaeda. Hemos asumido que ETA=Independentismo e Islam=Alqeda. Pues no.
> 
> ...



Joe, pues ahora no termino de entenderte.
Que partidos abertzales no se pueden constituir? entiendes como un partido normal, ademas de abetzale independentista, a lo que conforma la izquierda abertzale, con todos sus nombres?. es decir, no te parece que apoyan el terrorismo pasado, y el actual, cuando sea pasado tambien?.


----------



## sisebuto (6 Jul 2012)

Lo que quiero decir es que habría que hacer el esfuerzo de distinguir entre terrorismo y política, y que la situación actual es consecuencia de haberse hecho todo lo posible durante 40 años para revolver los conceptos. ETA es un cóctel de nacionalismo secesionista con extrema izquierda, digamos que una versión ibérica del modelo terrorista Gladio. La existencia de ETA durante tantos años es imposible sin la cobertura de alguna inteligencia cloaquera en conjunción con decisiones gubernamentales esquizoides que han ido alimentado el monstruo durante medio siglo. El resultado es una presunta indestructibilidad de ETA que no tiene parangón con ningún otro terrorismo mundial y que sólo podría ser explicado por una especial superdotación de los pobladores de Euskadi. Ésa es la idea disparatada que nos han hecho asumir a los españoles, algo tan creíble como los Reyes Magos. Pero sabemos que este "problema" ha sido muy útil para la gobernabilidad de este país durante todo este tiempo. 

Hay que reconocer que se trata de algo tan desagradable que cuesta asumir.

Claro que la actual izquierda abertzale está "contaminada", porque ellos también han sido "víctimas" de la manipulación. Pero para descontaminar no se puede estar por un lado negociando con los criminales y por otro escandalizándose de que se legalice el supuesto partido de esos criminales. Pero eso es precisamente lo que se hace y no tiene el más mínimo sentido porque se nos ha convenciado de que no hay otra salida que negociar con ETA. Mentira.


----------



## swing (6 Jul 2012)

Sisebuto
España hizo el 11M. 
¿A que parece absurdo escrito así?
Pues así de absurdo es el planteamiento de este hilo.
Habéis dejado pasar el mejor artículo de Luis del Pino sobre la farsa.

Un tribunal para un cambio de rgimen - Los enigmas del 11M - Luis del Pino


Ese artículo explica lo que estáis discutiendo ahora con respecto a Eta *desde antes del 11M*. Pero también explica la farsa electoral y la farsa del 11M con los dos partidos metiendo falsas pruebas etarras.
¿Pero, sacará LdP conclusiones de esos hechos?
Que va. La finalidad del artículo parece que es volvernos griegos;-)

Al asalto del palacio vaco - Los enigmas del 11M - Luis del Pino


Reconversion - Los enigmas del 11M - Luis del Pino


Desde luego este blog no necesita que LdP lo aliente. 
Si no es puramente griego por lo menos es troyano;-)


----------



## sisebuto (6 Jul 2012)

Lo de la farsa institucional es indiscutible, tanto como la incondicionalidad del patio y gallinero nacionales incluso ante el vacío de escenario. En cualquier caso, swing, sigo sin ver claro quién dirige la compañía teatral España y su reconversión. Qué complicado es señalar las identidades reales tras estas sociedades anónimas nacionales.



jmdp dijo:


> Te entiendo perfectamente, como después de años tus deseos de vincular a ETA con el 11M no se materializan prefieres vivir en tu estremismo impermeable a la realidad .



Pues yo no te entiendo, amigo, no tengo ni p. idea de quién ni de qué hablas.


----------



## Fermintx (7 Jul 2012)

sisebuto dijo:


> Lo que quiero decir es que habría que hacer el esfuerzo de distinguir entre terrorismo y política, y que la situación actual es consecuencia de haberse hecho todo lo posible durante 40 años para revolver los conceptos. ETA es un cóctel de nacionalismo secesionista con extrema izquierda, digamos que una versión ibérica del modelo terrorista Gladio. La existencia de ETA durante tantos años es imposible sin la cobertura de alguna inteligencia cloaquera en conjunción con decisiones gubernamentales esquizoides que han ido alimentado el monstruo durante medio siglo. El resultado es una presunta indestructibilidad de ETA que no tiene parangón con ningún otro terrorismo mundial y que sólo podría ser explicado por una especial superdotación de los pobladores de Euskadi. Ésa es la idea disparatada que nos han hecho asumir a los españoles, algo tan creíble como los Reyes Magos. Pero sabemos que este "problema" ha sido muy útil para la gobernabilidad de este país durante todo este tiempo.
> 
> Hay que reconocer que se trata de algo tan desagradable que cuesta asumir.
> 
> Claro que la actual izquierda abertzale está "contaminada", porque ellos también han sido "víctimas" de la manipulación. Pero para descontaminar no se puede estar por un lado negociando con los criminales y por otro escandalizándose de que se legalice el supuesto partido de esos criminales. Pero eso es precisamente lo que se hace y no tiene el más mínimo sentido porque se nos ha convenciado de que no hay otra salida que negociar con ETA. Mentira.



En mi opinión, no se puede distinguir entre terrorismo y politica, si hay políticas que se sirven del terrorismo para perpetuarse. Si se lo estas diciendo a ellos, a los políticos, vale. Si no, pues no. En mi cabeza no entra que se pueda dar una disputa electoral en la que unos candidatos estan amenazados de muerte, otros amedrentados y otros como pedro por su casa mas tiesos que un ocho.
Pero cierto es que por eso que dices aqui se sigue alimentando la enfermedad politico/mental que padecemos. Lo que parece dara como resultado un boto abertzale total histórico, voto que lo que realmente expresa es el deseo de continuidad de una situación que visto lo visto en el contexto español y europeo es muy poco mejorable (en el pais vasco me refiero). La gente no somos tonta, lo que somos es egoistas, y sabemos lo que pasa en España. La garantia de esta situacion, la menos mala, y la mejor para Euskadi, de que continue, se llama PNV. Muy poco preocupado veo yo al pnv con bildu, por que sera?.


----------



## M. Priede (7 Jul 2012)

sisebuto

_Pero sabemos que este "problema" ha sido muy útil para la gobernabilidad de este país durante todo este tiempo_

¿Por qué ha sido útil?


----------



## M. Priede (7 Jul 2012)

SWING

_Sisebuto
España hizo el 11M. 
¿A que parece absurdo escrito así?
Pues así de absurdo es el planteamiento de este hilo._​
Como siempre, no se sabe si te dedicas a intoxicar o a aclarar las cosas. Tres oraciones inconexas que no dicen nada y que sin embargo el autor de las mismas les da una gran relevancia . 

1"España hizo el 11-m" ¿Quién es España? ¿El PP, el PSOE, el Real Madrid? 

2- "¿A qué parece absurdo escrito así?" No lo parece; lo es

3-"Pues así de absurdo es el planteamiento de este hilo" *Por tanto, si este hilo es absurdo, lo es en la misma medida que también lo es el decir 'España hizo el 11-m'. No lo digo yo, lo dice Swing, aunque tengo la impresión de que esta variante de Yeda-Olioagua que es Swing, ha querido decir todo lo contrario de lo que dice, pero es incapaz de darse cuenta de lo que escribe*

_Habéis dejado pasar el mejor artículo de Luis del Pino sobre la farsa.

Un tribunal para un cambio de rgimen - Los enigmas del 11M - Luis del Pino​_
Me parece que alguien lo colgó más atrás. Yo lo envié por correo-e

_Ese artículo explica lo que estáis discutiendo ahora con respecto a Eta *desde antes del 11M*. Pero también explica la farsa electoral y la farsa del 11M con los dos partidos metiendo falsas pruebas etarras.
*¿Pero, sacará LdP conclusiones de esos hechos?*
Que va. La finalidad del artículo parece que es volvernos griegos;-)

Al asalto del palacio vaco - Los enigmas del 11M - Luis del Pino


Reconversion - Los enigmas del 11M - Luis del Pino​_
¿Qué conclusiones? Explícalas tú,cosa que nunca haces. Tardaste muchos años en decir que el Vaticano está detrás de todo, y la derecha española. De el hecho de que el país se vaya al guano no se deduce nada de lo que tú pretendes. *Y eso se debe a que no eres capaz de hacer el doble recorrido que es obligado hacer para demostrar una teoría o hipótesis: ir de los hechos a la teoría y de la teoría a los hechos. Ambas han de ser coherentes y reconstuir todo el proceso íntegramente. Tú partes de la teoría y vas sumando hechos y descartando otros según te convenga. Por otra parte, aun resultas más patético cuando de los hechos quieres demostrar la teoría, cosa que tampoco consigues, salvo por afirmaciones gratuitas y arbitrarias tuyas.*

Ya te lo dije una vez. Y sigues sin dar explicación a las evidencias. Eres incapaz de explicar todos estos hechos indiscutibles que tú reduces a pantomima porque así tu teoría se mantiene inalterable.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...miles-de-autoria-del-11-m-89.html#post6449841


_Pues así de absurdo es el planteamiento de este hilo


Desde luego este blog no necesita que LdP lo aliente. 
Si no es puramente griego por lo menos es troyano;-)​_
Para intoxicar con 'planteamientos' imposibles de demostrar, te bastas y te sobras tú. Una de las estrategias seguidas por todas las cloacas es desviar la atención hacia extraños poderes en la sombra y razones políticas que se pierden en la noche de los tiempos. De ahí el apoyo a todos los que predican semejantes extravagancias.

La explicación del 11-m está en la tensión política anterior, con Pepemari chuleando ante Schroeder y Chirac (la vergüenza ajena que debían estar pasando al verle, semejante a la que paso yo todavía hoy)
http://imagenes.publico.es/resources/archivos/2012/2/26/1330290841980aznarc4.jpg

Y el cambio total de estrategia en Francia con respecto a EEUU, ya que incluso Sarkozy, un hombre próximo a la CIA, Muy problablemente haya sido una exigencia de los Estados Unidos a Francia.

Sarkozy confirma el ingreso de Francia al mando integrado de la OTAN | Internacional | EL PAÍS

Para troyano y para intoxicador (probablemente no lo seas, simplemente tonto) te bastas tú. *Acabarás como Rafapal, o PIVA, que ha decidido salir del armario y mostrar sus cartas en el blog de Federico y es la risión. Podiáis haber empezado por ahí.*

Al principio te pedía que pusieras todo en orden dada la imposibilidad de seguirte; HOY ME DOY CUENTA DE QUE ESE ORDEN ES IMPOSIBLE, PUESTO QUE NO TIENES MÁS QUE UN POPURRÍ DE COSAS EN LA CABEZA QUE TRATAS DE ENCAJAR COMO SEA EN UNA TEORÍA PRECONCEBIDA QUE TE VES INCAPAZ DE DEMOSTRAR. *POR ESO TE PASAS EL DÍA MAREANDO LA PERDIZ DANDO PARA ATRÁS Y PARA DELANTE, POR INCAPACIDAD DE DESARROLLAR COHERENTEMENTE NADA.*


----------



## M. Priede (7 Jul 2012)

Jaimito (jmdp)

_"ETA mata pero no miente" el que se forra con compañias de seguridad mientras ETA siga activa

Te entiendo perfectamente, como después de años tus deseos de vincular a ETA con el 11M no se materializan prefieres vivir en tu estremismo impermeable a la realidad_ 

Una de las consecuencias que trae ser un idiota y un imbécil irreversible, es la de ser insidioso. Incapaz de rebatir nada, te ves en la obligación de atribuir a los otros lo que no dicen, para así soltar el discursito único y ramplón que eres capaz de desarrollar y que te vale para todo.


----------



## sisebuto (7 Jul 2012)

M. Priede dijo:


> sisebuto
> 
> _Pero sabemos que este "problema" ha sido muy útil para la gobernabilidad de este país durante todo este tiempo_
> 
> ¿Por qué ha sido útil?



Ante una amenaza a la integridad física, la masa simplica sus preferencias y el poder las soluciones para satisfacerlas. Las aspiraciones sociales descienden escalones en la pirámide de Mashlow hasta demandar más control del poder como salida a la inquietud del caos. Es ese mecanismo primitivo de adhesión incondicional al lider de la manada que restablezca el necesario orden, o paz. El terrorismo, o cualquier amenaza externa que menoscabe la seguridad del grupo (ETA, Alqaeda, Gibraltar, Malvinas, emigración, imperialismo, judeo-masones...) son amenazas que, percibidas como tales aun, siempre favorecen la cohesion de los grupo en torno a sus lideres, colocando a éstos en disposición de imponer condiciones que previamente podían discutírseles. Dada la utilidad que tales escenarios pueden ofrecer a los gobernantes a la hora de "convencer" a sus gobernados sobre la necesidad de sus personas y planes, sólo cabe preguntarse si todos los poderes pueden siempre resistirse a la tentación de provocar estos escenarios, como es bien sabido hacen las mafias con sus estrategias de problema-reacción-solución para generar clientela. En resumen: Todas las empresas de la protección viven de las empresas de la agresión, y como en cualquier actividad comercial cabe el riesgo de especulación e incluso de burbuja. ¿Podría ser ETA un burbuja de terror alimentada por los proveedores de seguridad? ¿Y Alqaeda? Sobre esto mismo solemos discutir por estos lares en base a hechos que difícilmente eluden cierta sospecha.


----------



## SARC_borrado (7 Jul 2012)

sisebuto dijo:


> Ante una amenaza a la integridad física, la masa simplica sus preferencias y el poder las soluciones para satisfacerlas. Las aspiraciones sociales descienden escalones en la pirámide de Mashlow hasta demandar más control del poder como salida a la inquietud del caos. Es ese mecanismo primitivo de adhesión incondicional al lider de la manada que restablezca el necesario orden, o paz. El terrorismo, o cualquier amenaza externa que menoscabe la seguridad del grupo (ETA, Alqaeda, Gibraltar, Malvinas, emigración, imperialismo, judeo-masones...) son amenazas que, percibidas como tales aun, siempre favorecen la cohesion de los grupo en torno a sus lideres, colocando a éstos en disposición de imponer condiciones que previamente podían discutírseles. Dada la utilidad que tales escenarios pueden ofrecer a los gobernantes a la hora de "convencer" a sus gobernados sobre la necesidad de sus personas y planes, sólo cabe preguntarse si todos los poderes pueden siempre resistirse a la tentación de provocar estos escenarios, como es bien sabido hacen las mafias con sus estrategias de problema-reacción-solución para generar clientela. En resumen: Todas las empresas de la protección viven de las empresas de la agresión, y como en cualquier actividad comercial cabe el riesgo de especulación e incluso de burbuja. ¿Podría ser ETA un burbuja de terror alimentada por los proveedores de seguridad? ¿Y Alqaeda? Sobre esto mismo solemos discutir por estos lares en base a hechos que difícilmente eluden cierta sospecha.





Cierto, pero no en el caso de ETA, hablas de _favorecer la cohesión del grupo_, si por grupo entendemos España, es todo lo contrario, ETA ha servido para disgregar, destruir, cuartear...el eufemismo que se ha utilizado por el régimen es el de *descentralizar*.

España es el país más descentralizado del mundo, (hasta aspectos ridículos como el de las competencias en extinción de incendios, como si el fuego entendiese de límites autonómicos) poco o nada queda de España en esta grotesca parodia de nación que es el estado de las autonomías. 

¿Cómo era España en 1975 y como es ahora? pues para empezar en casi la mitad del país la lengua española está prohibida de facto en el ámbito público (educación y resto de la administración, medios de comunicación públicos, etc... ¡vaya con la cohesión!) reducida al uso exclusivamente privado. Por no hablar de otros temas como policías autonómicas.

¿Cuánto dinero han recibido los partidos separatistas y terroristas desde 1975 hasta hoy? montañas de dinero que han sido proporcionadas por los sucesivos gobiernos de la UCD/PSOE/PP.

¿Cohesión de grupo? pues por ejemplo en el caso de Al quaeda y su 11-M sirvió para movilizar a una nación. 

No en el caso de ETA donde la clase política profundamente traidora a España ha hecho todo lo contrario a _cohesionar al grupo._


----------



## M. Priede (7 Jul 2012)

sisebuto dijo:


> Ante una amenaza a la integridad física, la masa simplica sus preferencias y el poder las soluciones para satisfacerlas. Las aspiraciones sociales descienden escalones en la pirámide de Mashlow hasta demandar más control del poder como salida a la inquietud del caos. Es ese mecanismo primitivo de adhesión incondicional al lider de la manada que restablezca el necesario orden, o paz. El terrorismo, o cualquier amenaza externa que menoscabe la seguridad del grupo (ETA, Alqaeda, Gibraltar, Malvinas, emigración, imperialismo, judeo-masones...) son amenazas que, percibidas como tales aun, siempre favorecen la cohesion de los grupo en torno a sus lideres, colocando a éstos en disposición de imponer condiciones que previamente podían discutírseles. Dada la utilidad que tales escenarios pueden ofrecer a los gobernantes a la hora de "convencer" a sus gobernados sobre la necesidad de sus personas y planes, sólo cabe preguntarse si todos los poderes pueden siempre resistirse a la tentación de provocar estos escenarios, como es bien sabido hacen las mafias con sus estrategias de problema-reacción-solución para generar clientela. En resumen: Todas las empresas de la protección viven de las empresas de la agresión, y como en cualquier actividad comercial cabe el riesgo de especulación e incluso de burbuja. ¿Podría ser ETA un burbuja de terror alimentada por los proveedores de seguridad? ¿Y Alqaeda? Sobre esto mismo solemos discutir por estos lares en base a hechos que difícilmente eluden cierta sospecha.



Lo de crearse un enemigo para así controlar a la población, es muy viejo, ciertamente. Ahora bien: explícanos cómo gracias a ETA el Estado español se hizo fuerte. Mas bien lo que hemos visto --y lo que ahora tenemos que ver-- es todo lo contrario: un Estado débil, incapaz de hacer frente a una banda --al menos ante la opinión pública-- y durante 40 años, para finalmente rendirse, dejarlos en libertad y entregarles el gobierno del País Vasco. Curiosa invención la del Estado. Es tanto como pegarse un tiro en una pierna para correr más deprisa.

Y en cuanto a los negocios de las empresas de seguridad, tarde se les ocurrió, porque hasta mediados de los ochenta --y ETA ya llevaba muchos años matando-- la desprotección de cargos fue mayúscula. Además ese es un cuentito muy viejo: se hacen guerras para que los fabricantes vendan armas, ignorando razones económicas o estratégicas; las farmacéuticas crean enfermedades para así vender medicamentos (y ahí están los ejemplo de la gripe aviar, el tamiflú y tantas cosas, lo cual no quiere decir que los inventores de la aspirina inventaran previamente el dolor de cabeza).

ETA se la inventó la OTAN para debilitar a España, luego la protegieron los franceses, y entre ellos y los nuestros, que trabajan para ellos, sobre todo para la OTAN y no para España, así nos tuvieron en un puño. Y cuando quieran la volverán a activar.

¡Cuántas veces lo habré puesto ya! ES LA OTAN QUIEN OBLIGA AL ESTADO A LA NEGOCIACIÓN CON ETA

Solana asegura que nunca participó en ninguna negociación y defiende el papel de la fundación Henry Dunant

A ver si aprendéis a ponderar la información y no prescindir de lo que no os gusta. Confundís hechos con causas, y sobre todo con opiniones.


----------



## sisebuto (7 Jul 2012)

Bueno, el primer y gran negocio de la seguridad es el Estado, que era la "empresa" a que me refería. Si ETA se hizo para debilitar España tuvo que ser en la misma medida que Gladio con otros países auropeos ¿no crees? Hay demasiados indicios de que el terrorismo está controlado y por tanto manipulado, porque si no destruyes lo que tienes bajo control es porque te sirve. ¿Para qué? Yo creo que para varias cosas y entre ellas fortalecer la _autoritas_ además de distraer la atención del personal sobre otros problemas. El terrorismo no es nada sin protaginismo mediático y se le ha dado siempre el máximo con la rentabilización consiguiente por nuestros jefes llamando a la cohesión de todos bajo su manto protector.

¿Por qué la OTAN quería debilitar España? ¿Por qué decide después traspasar el yugo a Francia? Pregunto.


----------



## SARC_borrado (7 Jul 2012)

sisebuto dijo:


> Bueno, el primer y gran negocio de la seguridad es el Estado, que era la "empresa" a que me refería. Si ETA se hizo para debilitar España tuvo que ser en la misma medida que Gladio con otros países auropeos ¿no crees? Hay demasiados indicios de que el terrorismo está controlado y por tanto manipulado, porque si no destruyes lo que tienes bajo control es porque te sirve. ¿Para qué? Yo creo que para varias cosas y entre ellas fortalecer la _autoritas_ además de distraer la atención del personal sobre otros problemas. El terrorismo no es nada sin protaginismo mediático y se le ha dado siempre el máximo con la rentabilización consiguiente por nuestros jefes llamando a la cohesión de todos bajo su manto protector.
> 
> ¿Por qué la OTAN quería debilitar España? ¿Por qué decide después traspasar el yugo a Francia? Pregunto.




La España debilitada, dividida, arruinada para muchos que muchos años es un hecho. Quién no lo quiera ver que no lo vea. En cuánto a las razones pues eso te las deberían explicar ellos. Pero se pueden intuir. Imagina una España fuerte y la proyección estratégica que tendría. 

Y ahora imagina una España fuerte a la que Portugal se le uniese. (Según algunas encuestas de hace pocos años, buena parte de los portugueses estarían dispuestos). Imagina una presunta Unión Ibérica y de nuevo su proyección: No sólo el estrecho de Gibraltar o las Canarias, las Azores y Madeira. Y la influencia en Europa e Iberoamérica o en las antiguas colonias africanas...

¿Y tu qué crees que pensarían de todo eso los gobiernos de Francia, Reino Unido y sobre todo USA? ¿A qué no les haría mucha gracia? no. Gracia no, lo contrario, mejor continuar así que dirían...


----------



## M. Priede (7 Jul 2012)

sisebuto dijo:


> Bueno, el primer y gran negocio de la seguridad es el Estado, que era la "empresa" a que me refería. Si ETA se hizo para debilitar España tuvo que ser en la misma medida que Gladio con otros países auropeos ¿no crees? Hay demasiados indicios de que el terrorismo está controlado y por tanto manipulado, porque si no destruyes lo que tienes bajo control es porque te sirve. ¿Para qué? Yo creo que para varias cosas y entre ellas fortalecer la _autoritas_ además de distraer la atención del personal sobre otros problemas. El terrorismo no es nada sin protaginismo mediático y se le ha dado siempre el máximo con la rentabilización consiguiente por nuestros jefes llamando a la cohesión de todos bajo su manto protector.
> 
> ¿Por qué la OTAN quería debilitar España? ¿Por qué decide después traspasar el yugo a Francia? Pregunto.



En Italia acabaron con el terrorismo hace muchos años. Y en Alemania. Salvo el IRA, que tenía la protección de Irlanda por razones obvias, y gran parte de la emigración irlandesa en EEUU, solo nos queda ETA. Por tanto detrás de todo grupo terrorista hay uno o varios Estados. Siempre. Lo cual no quiere decir que detrás de ETA esté Mayor Oreja. Porque eso hay que probarlo, y decir que M. Oreja tiene dinero en una empresa de seguridad y que le interesa que ETA continúe, es, en el mejor de los casos, gratuito, caprichoso. ¿Por qué no siguen ahora, si tan buen negocio es?

La ETA se crea justo cuando España y Francia, Franco y De Gaulle, hacían mejores migas. De la relación del PNV con la CIA no hace falta hablar mucho. Carrero y Franco no querían ingresar en la OTAN a pesar de las presiones enormes de EEUU. Apoyar a un grupo terrorista es una manera de debilitarte y que cedas a su chantaje. No sé qué papel jugó Francia en esos momentos, pero sí sé que en los 70 y 80 entre Giscard y Mitterrand ampararon a la ETA cuanto les vino en gana. Y ahí están las tensiones entre ambos países. Se negaron durante décadas a entregar etarras, solo con cuentagotas, y a medida que cedíamos la influiencia en Guinea o cerrábamos empresas que a ellos les interesaban. O aceptábamos que Francia produjese más leche siendo como era un país exportador, y nosotros reducíamos cuota de producción siendo un país importador. No hablemos de los ataques a los agricultores españoles. Muchos sacaron jugo a España a cuenta de ETA. *Y no fue ni Mayor Oreja ni los intereses del Estado, que se debilitó hasta la situación en la que estamos.* Eso son mandangas de Swing, de sus poderes en la sombra semivaticanos y demás bobadas que nunca logra demostrar. 

Es un argumento muy pobre decir que ETA es una cloaca al servicio del Estado, porque lo único que ha hecho ha sido perjudicarlo. No lo es decir que es una cloaca manejada por el CNI y otros, entre otras razones porque el CNI no trabaja para España. Salvo Swing, que dice que el PP hizo el 11-m y que toda la tensión Aznar/Chirac, España/Francia/Marruecos fue una pantomima para engañarnos. Y lo de las Azores y lo de Irak. Todo embeleco, porque ya todo está pactado desde los tiempos de Al Capone


----------



## sisebuto (8 Jul 2012)

SARC, esa España de la que hablas se acabó en el siglo XVII. Lo que tenemos ahora son los residuos de un imperio que no volverá jamás, de un proyecto agotado e irrecuperable. Tenemos el problema de las familias aristocráticas arruinadas desde varias generaciones que aun pretenden una identidad imposible. Hay que quitarse los anillos y ponerse a currar humildemente. Madrid ya no es la corte de ese imperio y la crispación con las familias periféricas surge inevitable. Decir que desde Europa nos putean para que nuestro imperio no renazca... en fin.

Si Francia teledirige ETA, por narices debe teledirigir también la lucha antiterrorista, el CNI y a las cupulas de Interior, incluido su ex Oreja. Así que teledirigiendo la inteligencia y elementos clave de la gobernación de España, ¿para qué narices necesitan a ETA? Cualquiera sabe, hasta quizá lleves razón.


----------



## M. Priede (8 Jul 2012)

Jaimito

_Tus esfuerzos para limpiar la mierda pepporra veo que sigen sin que desfallezcas lo más minimo.​_
Soy de los que sostienen que la versión oficial y la paralela --que en definitiva son la misma-- la hizo el PP. Pero como eres necio y sectario y no tienes más que el credo ideológico, insistes en que defiendo al PP. *Nadie más que tú lo dice aquí, porque los demás saben leer, o bien no tienen tu necedad*


_No voy a perder el tiempo discutiendo tus paranoias extremistas unicamente sustentadas por tus fobias._​
Siempre dices lo mismo, Jaimito. Siempre. ¿A qué vienes aquí, entonces? ¿Soy yo el que entra en tus hilos o eres tú el que entra en los míos, y a decir siempre lo mismo?

_Discutir con un imbecil es una perdida de tiempo ya que obligas al resto a bajarse a tu nivel y aqui los derrotas dada tu enorme experiencia.​_
Pues por eso mismo sobras aquí, payaso. Si tu nivel es tan alto y el mío tan bajo ¿a qué vienes, baboso?

*Y a ver si aprendes a escribir. Existen las tildes. Dada tu capacidad de razonar y tu conocimiento de la ortografía, el cubrir impresos ya se te queda grande. Zote. Burrín*


----------



## SARC_borrado (8 Jul 2012)

sisebuto dijo:


> SARC, esa España de la que hablas se acabó en el siglo XVII. Lo que tenemos ahora son los residuos de un imperio que no volverá jamás, de un proyecto agotado e irrecuperable. Tenemos el problema de las familias aristocráticas arruinadas desde varias generaciones que aun pretenden una identidad imposible. Hay que quitarse los anillos y ponerse a currar humildemente. Madrid ya no es la corte de ese imperio y la crispación con las familias periféricas surge inevitable. Decir que desde Europa nos putean para que nuestro imperio no renazca... en fin.
> 
> Si Francia teledirige ETA, por narices debe teledirigir también la lucha antiterrorista, el CNI y a las cupulas de Interior, incluido su ex Oreja. Así que teledirigiendo la inteligencia y elementos clave de la gobernación de España, ¿para qué narices necesitan a ETA? Cualquiera sabe, hasta quizá lleves razón.






Puede que me haya explicado mal. No hablo de resucitar imperios pasados. Hablo de *no-ser-la-mierda-que-somos-actualmente*. De no ser la puta de Francia, o de Alemania, o de USA.

¿Hablas de _crispación con las familias periféricas_? ¿y quién ha alentado, promocionado, financiado esa crispación? ¿Quién hizo la ley electoral que otorga una sobrerrepresentación a los independentistas y terroristas? ¿quién no ha cambiado esa ley electoral después de tantos años? pues el régimen del PPSOE, ese régimen con capital nominal en Madrid digno sucesor del Conde don Julián.

Mira a Francia, también tienen _familias periféricas_: el País Vasco francés, el Rosellón, Bretaña... ¿a qué no están como nosotros? ¿a qué no tienen una ley electoral cómo la nuestra? ¿a qué no financian con montañas de dinero como hacemos nosotros a los separatas y terroristas? ¿tienen ellos un tribunal constitucional como el nuestro, lo más traidor que se ha visto en relación a su propia nación? No. No. No y no.

O mira a Portugal, en su constitución se prohiben no ya los partidos independentistas o terroristas sino simplemente los partidos regionalistas. ¿Igual que aquí, no? donde el gobierno de turno del PPSOE pierde el culo por pactar con los separatas de CIU aunque aquéllos tengan *mayoría absoluta*.


----------



## sisebuto (8 Jul 2012)

El problema de nuestra identidad española es que tenemos como única referencia de grandeza el pasado imperial, porque en realidad no hay otra. España nació hace mucho como un imperio y a estas alturas tiene que inventarse como nación. Otros países europeos, como Fracia o UK, se articularon primero como naciones y después construyeron sus imperios. Necesitamos resetearnos. Llevamos casi dos siglos intentándolo pero no hay manera. En la II República terminamos de bloquearnos.

Hablas de "independentistas y terroristas" como si fuesen la misma cosa y como nos vienen repitiendo los jerarcas nacionales desde mucho tiempo. Hay que abandonar ese prejuicio para ver las cosas con más serenidad, precisamente la que nuestra casta nunca quiere que tengamos. Para reiniciarnos como país tenemos que distanciarnos de disputas alimentadas desde arriba por una oligarquía que nos prefiere en permanente conflicto. Yo estoy convencido de que la bomba de relojería autonomista se diseñó a conciencia en la Transición. Tenemos una clase dirigente infumable, pero no menos que la sociedad que la sostiene. Toda la corrupción de nuestra oligarquía tiene su correspondencia en la doble moral, o amoralidad, del español medio, incapaz de distinguir entre la ley y la arbitrareidad del poder. España sigue siendo un país descabezado, antes por la eclecisático y ahora por la fe del estado de bienestar. Nos guste o no, aquí sigue rigiendo el "¡Muera la inteligencia!", ya sea disfrazado de militar golpista o de revolucionario sostenible. No creo que tengamos mucha solución, por eso a veces llego a comprender a aquellos afrancesados del XIX que aspiraban a ser colonizados por Francia como única salida para modernizar el país. Y no es improbable que lleguemos a serlo en breve, dada la coyuntura. Cualquiera sabe si para bien.


----------



## M. Priede (8 Jul 2012)

sisebuto dijo:


> El problema de nuestra identidad española es que tenemos como única referencia de grandeza el pasado imperial, porque en realidad no hay otra. España nació hace mucho como un imperio y a estas alturas tiene que inventarse como nación. Otros países europeos, como Fracia o UK, se articularon primero como naciones y después construyeron sus imperios. Necesitamos resetearnos. Llevamos casi dos siglos intentándolo pero no hay manera. En la II República terminamos de bloquearnos.
> 
> Hablas de "independentistas y terroristas" como si fuesen la misma cosa y como nos vienen repitiendo los jerarcas nacionales desde mucho tiempo. Hay que abandonar ese prejuicio para ver las cosas con más serenidad, precisamente la que nuestra casta nunca quiere que tengamos. Para reiniciarnos como país tenemos que distanciarnos de disputas alimentadas desde arriba por una oligarquía que nos prefiere en permanente conflicto. Yo estoy convencido de que la bomba de relojería autonomista se diseñó a conciencia en la Transición. Tenemos una clase dirigente infumable, pero no menos que la sociedad que la sostiene. Toda la corrupción de nuestra oligarquía tiene su correspondencia en la doble moral, o amoralidad, del español medio, incapaz de distinguir entre la ley y la arbitrareidad del poder. España sigue siendo un país descabezado, antes por la eclecisático y ahora por la fe del estado de bienestar. Nos guste o no, aquí sigue rigiendo el "¡Muera la inteligencia!", ya sea disfrazado de militar golpista o de revolucionario sostenible. No creo que tengamos mucha solución, por eso a veces llego a comprender a aquellos afrancesados del XIX que aspiraban a ser colonizados por Francia como única salida para modernizar el país. Y no es improbable que lleguemos a serlo en breve, dada la coyuntura. Cualquiera sabe si para bien.



Deberías dejar las jeremiadas a un lado

_En esa disposición a convertir en asunto de orgullo o vergüenza las vicisitudes por las que pasa España, y en la tendencia a autoflagelarse, asoma la herencia bastardeada de aquel noventayochismo que veía a España como problema. En su versión de sobremesa, es el desprecio por nuestro pasado, su reducción al "atraso secular", España como anomalía, y otros lugares comunes que afloran cuando se mascan el revés y el fracaso. Yo creo que, por ser españoles, no hay que andar ni con la cabeza alta ni con la cabeza gacha. La cabeza, mejor en su sitio._

Cristina Losada - Cabeza alta, cabeza gacha - Libertad Digital


----------



## sisebuto (8 Jul 2012)

Hay cosas más importantes que ser español, catalán, vasco, gallego o chicharrero. Un país que emplea el 90% de sus seseras y mala leche en discutir de identidades patrias y banderitas en vez de la sociedad que heredarán sus hijos y nietos, sin duda que es una anomalía total.


----------



## M. Priede (8 Jul 2012)

sisebuto dijo:


> Hay cosas más importantes que ser español, catalán, vasco, gallego o chicharrero. Un país que emplea el 90% de sus seseras y mala leche en discutir de identidades patrias y banderitas en vez de la sociedad que heredarán sus hijos y nietos, sin duda que es una anomalía total.



Y dale. El mundo nunca será lo que uno quiere, sino lo que es. En lugar de quejarte de que España sea así, piensa por qué es así y qué se podía hacer para cambiarla.


----------



## sisebuto (9 Jul 2012)

M. Priede dijo:


> Y dale. El mundo nunca será lo que uno quiere, sino lo que es. En lugar de quejarte de que España sea así, piensa por qué es así y qué se podía hacer para cambiarla.



Para empezar a cambiarla primero hay que manifestar el descontento. No se superan las desgracias sólo conociendo sus causas sino queriendo. Lo que si tengo claro es que este tira y afloja nacional-secesionista se ha engordado desde arriba y también queriendo. A medida que nos vayamos hundiendo más y más en la miseria que nos espera, ya iremos dándonos cuenta del tiempo perdido con estas neurosis y de la rentabilidad que le ha sacado los listos de siempre.


----------



## lalol (11 Jul 2012)

M. Priede, lo pongo en este hilo porque veo que eres el más interesado en este tema:

EXCLUSIF. La DCRI téléphone à Merah 2 heures après la tuerie d'Ozar-Hatorah - Le Point

Las factura del móvil de *Mohamed Merah* muestra que entre los días 22 de octubre de 2011 y 19 de marzo de 2012 (día en que asesinó a 4 persona, 3 de ellas niños), tuvo ocho contactos telefónicos con la DCRI (CNI francés).


----------



## M. Priede (11 Jul 2012)

bernal dijo:


> M. Priede, lo pongo en este hilo porque veo que eres el más interesado en este tema:
> 
> EXCLUSIF. La DCRI téléphone à Merah 2 heures après la tuerie d'Ozar-Hatorah - Le Point
> 
> Las factura del móvil de *Mohamed Merah* muestra que entre los días 22 de octubre de 2011 y 19 de marzo de 2012 (día en que asesinó a 4 persona, 3 de ellas niños), tuvo ocho contactos telefónicos con la DCRI (CNI francés).



En NY, en Madrid, en Londres, en París. Siempre se da la misma coincidencia: confidentes o gente controlada (manejada) por los servicios policiales y que cometen crímenes que en teoría esa mismas fuerzas policiales debería evitar. Siempre es así.


----------



## Tarúguez (11 Jul 2012)

bernal dijo:


> M. Priede, lo pongo en este hilo porque veo que eres el más interesado en este tema:
> 
> EXCLUSIF. La DCRI téléphone à Merah 2 heures après la tuerie d'Ozar-Hatorah - Le Point
> 
> Las factura del móvil de *Mohamed Merah* muestra que entre los días 22 de octubre de 2011 y 19 de marzo de 2012 (día en que asesinó a 4 persona, 3 de ellas niños), tuvo ocho contactos telefónicos con la DCRI (CNI francés).




Muy buen aporte *bernal*, parece un _dèjá vú_


----------



## sisebuto (11 Jul 2012)

Bernal, ¿que pasó finalmente con estas conversaciones telefónicas denunciadas por la abogada de los Merah? 

_Los abogados de la familia de Merah denuncian que el terrorista fue «utilizado por los servicios secretos franceses y asesinado»_
_Echorouk Online - Merah Was Liquidated By French Inteligence, Lawyer_​
Porque se han publicado transcripciones, pero sin alusión alguna a lo apuntado por la familia.


----------



## lalol (11 Jul 2012)

sisebuto dijo:


> Bernal, ¿que pasó finalmente con estas conversaciones telefónicas denunciadas por la abogada de los Merah?
> 
> _Los abogados de la familia de Merah denuncian que el terrorista fue «utilizado por los servicios secretos franceses y asesinado»_
> _Echorouk Online - Merah Was Liquidated By French Inteligence, Lawyer_​
> Porque se han publicado transcripciones, pero sin alusión alguna a lo apuntado por la familia.



Un blog transcribió y tradujo al francés parte de las cintas que un periódico argelino tenía en su poder:

Le Clan des Vénitiens: EXCLUSIVITÉ DU CLAN DES VÉNITIENS ! UN JOURNAL ALGÉRIEN SORT LES ÉCHANGES ENTRE MERAH ET SON NÉGOCIATEUR ! (on conseille au journal de rendre publiques les bandes pour que chacun puisse s'assurer de leur contenu et de leur véra

La abogada de la familia Merah confirmó que la transcripción era fidedigna:

Le Clan des Vénitiens: Contenu des vidéos de Mérah : "L'avocate française Isabelle Coutant-Peyre, qui assiste l'avocate algérienne de la famille Merah, a confirmé à l'AFP la substance du contenu des documents. "Je confirme que, mis à part le choix de

¿Entendéis alguno el francés?


----------



## CONSPIRADO (16 Jul 2012)

YUJUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU, juerrr, cómo corre esto p'atrás.

Slds.


----------



## Vulcan86 (16 Jul 2012)

A los paises de nuestro entorno nunca le intereso una España fuerte y economicamente bien.


----------



## M. Priede (16 Jul 2012)

Islandizador dijo:


> Este tema genera una altísima confusión, contradicciones e incertidumbres. Muchas fuentes, opiniones distintas, incluso de los expertos (de pablos, ldp, luego sale el otro, enrique de diego diciendo que la versión oficial está bien..). Creo que es más claro estudiar una ingeniería superior, más fácil. Este hilo termina siendo un despropósito, cada uno una intuición.. Se trata de intuiciones..
> 
> Nunca se sabrá.



Pues entonces usted estará encantado de que le engañen continuamente, en esto del 11-m y en tantísimas otras cosas, ya que es difícil encontrar hoy en día información incontestable, dado que los medios se dedican a crear opinión y no a informar.

Piense por sí mismo y guíese (le digo que se 'guíe', no que 'crea') por las hipótesis mejor argumentadas. Si no es capaz de pensar por sí mismo, vaya a Génova 13 o a la calle Ferraz y pida que le hagan militante. Con suerte, prosperará sin necesidad de esfuerzo


----------



## bakea (16 Jul 2012)

Este foro representa desde mi punto de vista una puerta para llegar a conocer poco a poco la terrible realidad. Es importante que opinemos porque paso a paso nos vamos acercando a la verdad. Hace poco más de tres meses y coincidiendo con el aniversario del 11M Libertad digital halló uno de los vagones donde explosionó uno de los artefactos, lesconil nos ha mostrado cientos de fotos de vagones y entre ellas de este último donde se ve que el precinto está totalmente abierto y ahí puede entrar cualquiera. Existen medios sobrados para hacer un análisis sobre ese vagón y debería haberse hecho. No tenemos nada porque no se investiga nada y las muestras se empezaron a destruir el mismo día 11 porque se conocía perfectamente lo que había sucedido y era necesario taparlo.

Desde aquí sólo podemos opinar porque no tenemos capacidad para hacer otra cosa.
Tenemos que mantener viva la esperanza y es necesario que sigamos exigiendo la verdad. Tenemos derecho a conocer la verdad de lo sucedido y de lo que estamos totalmente seguros es de que nos han mentido, cada uno lo interpretamos de una manera, sin saber exactamente lo que sucedió.


----------



## sisebuto (16 Jul 2012)

Islandizador dijo:


> Este tema genera una altísima confusión, contradicciones e incertidumbres. Muchas fuentes, opiniones distintas, incluso de los expertos (de pablos, ldp, luego sale el otro, enrique de diego diciendo que la versión oficial está bien..). Creo que es más claro estudiar una ingeniería superior, más fácil. Este hilo termina siendo un despropósito, cada uno una intuición.. Se trata de intuiciones..
> 
> Nunca se sabrá.



Pero no sólo el 11-M: también las particulas subatómicas, la explosión demográfica, el medio ambiente, la materia y energía oscuras, el ácido desoxirribonucleico, la naturaleza del bien y del mal.... Cualquier reto del conocimiento se mueve en terrenos movedizos de opiniones distintas, controversias e inseguridad, incluso entre los "expertos".

La complejidad de la realidad siempre nos plantea retos difíciles e incómodos, pero de cuya resolución depende incluso el progreso de la ingeniería superior. Aunque puedes llevar razón en que si los señores del paleolítico no se hubiesen enfrascado en resolver "bobadas" inaprensibles y se hubieran centrado exclusivamente en su ingeniería superior de artefactos líticos, ahora, quizá, viviríamos mejor. Eso sí que nunca se sabrá.


----------



## M. Priede (16 Jul 2012)

bakea dijo:


> Este foro representa desde mi punto de vista una puerta para llegar a conocer poco a poco la terrible realidad. Es importante que opinemos porque paso a paso nos vamos acercando a la verdad. Hace poco más de tres meses y coincidiendo con el aniversario del 11M Libertad digital halló uno de los vagones donde explosionó uno de los artefactos, lesconil nos ha mostrado cientos de fotos de vagones y entre ellas de este último donde se ve que el precinto está totalmente abierto y ahí puede entrar cualquiera. Existen medios sobrados para hacer un análisis sobre ese vagón y debería haberse hecho. No tenemos nada porque no se investiga nada y las muestras se empezaron a destruir el mismo día 11 porque se conocía perfectamente lo que había sucedido y era necesario taparlo.
> 
> Desde aquí sólo podemos opinar porque no tenemos capacidad para hacer otra cosa.
> Tenemos que mantener viva la esperanza y es necesario que sigamos exigiendo la verdad. Tenemos derecho a conocer la verdad de lo sucedido y de lo que estamos totalmente seguros es de que nos han mentido, cada uno lo interpretamos de una manera, sin saber exactamente lo que sucedió.



Ten la completa seguridad de que cada vez que veas algo de explosivos, vagones, sumario, declaraciones, obedece a basura intoxicadora. Por ahí ya está todo recorrido. Además, si apareciera algo nuevo, lo pararían cuando les viniera en gana, como lo de Sánchez Manzano, los explosivos, los vagones y todo lo demás.

Hay que afrontar la autoría buscando pruebas. *Y ese campo está muy bien delimitado*; otra cosa es que sea inaccesible y peligroso. 

*Posibles autores*. No hay mucho donde elegir: quedan descartados Marruecos, puesto que no tiene peso político, económico ni militar como para decidir quién gobierna en España, y menos arrebatarle a EEUU al mejor aliado que tuvo en nuestro país. Tampoco ETA, aunque pudo colaborar en la intoxicación, teniendo en cuenta que estaba totalmente infiltrada y que la dirección de la banda podía llegar a algún acuerdo con la CIA o el CNI, que para el caso son lo mismo desde hace décadas(no olvidar lo de Carrero). Tampoco el PSOE. Queda solo la teoría de Swing, que es descabellada: fue el PP para esquivar la explosión de la burbuja y pasarle el muerto al PSOE y así heredar después. Y todo de acuerdo con Washington, París y Berlín, porque según él son todos lo mismo. Además nos hacíamos realmente globalistas al cerrar el chiringuito ETA y adquirir el de Al Qaeda. 

La única opción que resta es la que yo planteo. Piénsalo bien: no hay más.


----------



## sisebuto (16 Jul 2012)

Islandizador dijo:


> Eso lo dices TU, para aumentar la retórica de tu argumentación, es decir, una de esas interpretaciones basura que confunden más.



Basura es tu dilema entre la ingeniería superior y el 11-M, campos tan relacionados o excluyentes como un trasero y las liturgias estacionales. 

Cualquiera que sea el tema, 11-M o la reproducción del urogallo, entre quienes opinan los habrá mejor o peor informados, pero dado que en este caso no existe una regulación académica sobre el asunto, es fácil dar la sensación de que todo lo que se dice es igual de voluble o sin fundamento. Ruido, le llaman. Pero los que hemos perdido más tiempo en esto, que no los más listos, hemos podido localizar las suficientes certezas como para saber distinguir entre lo indiscutible y lo interpretable, precisamente esa "opinionitis" que titula el hilo.


----------



## M. Priede (16 Jul 2012)

Sisebuto

Déjalo. Es idiota. Viene a trollear


----------



## Ciudadan@s de Espartinas (16 Jul 2012)

Por si sirve de algo al hilo dejamos este enlace:


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ia-policial-burdeles-narcotrafico-y-11-m.html


----------



## sisebuto (16 Jul 2012)

Islandizador dijo:


> No lo tienen claro ni los secreta lo vaís a tener claro vosotros..



¿Qué es lo que hay que tener claro...? Tengo la impresión de que si estuvieramos diciendo que fue ETA, ni te hubieras molestado en entrar a redimirnos con la ingeniería superior.


----------



## M. Priede (16 Jul 2012)

sisebuto dijo:


> ¿Qué es lo que hay que tener claro...? Tengo la impresión de que si estuvieramos diciendo que fue ETA, ni te hubieras molestado en entrar a redimirnos con la ingeniería superior.



Por favor, déjalo. No me ensucies el blog. ¿No ves que es un niñato?


----------



## Antihéroe (16 Jul 2012)

Hay una cosa que no me queda del todo clara partiendo de la hipótesis que Aznar sabía del atentado, porque quería hacerlo? En 2004 iba a ganar el PP sí o sí, la única duda era sí lo conseguia por mayoría absoluto o no. Entonces porque meterse en ese berenjenal de hacer un intento de atentado y pillar con la masa a los supestos terroristas? Y él ya no se presentaba.

La otra hipótesis es que no sabía nada y se la metieron doblada, pero no me parece muy realista. Además el PP o alguien dentro del partido lo sabía porque ordenaron destruir los trenes afectados no?


----------



## SARC_borrado (16 Jul 2012)

Antihéroe dijo:


> Hay una cosa que no me queda del todo clara partiendo de la hipótesis que Aznar sabía del atentado, porque quería hacerlo? En 2004 iba a ganar el PP sí o sí, la única duda era sí lo conseguia por mayoría absoluto o no. Entonces porque meterse en ese berenjenal de hacer un intento de atentado y pillar con la masa a los supestos terroristas? Y él ya no se presentaba.
> 
> La otra hipótesis es que no sabía nada y se la metieron doblada, pero no me parece muy realista. Además el PP o alguien dentro del partido lo sabía porque ordenaron destruir los trenes afectados no?




Los trenes se destruyeron para ocultar el explosivo utilizado. A partir de ahí nos cuelan la disyuntiva entre la goma-2 o el titadine. Dilema tan falso como lo de Al-qaeda o Eta.


¿Qué se utilizó en realidad? 


A recordar que en los atentados de Bali del 2002 la primera línea de investigación fue que el explosivo fue C4, que es un explosivo militar muy dificil de conseguir, *salvo que tus controladores sean militares, claro*. Como lo del C4 era muy sospechoso la versión oficial (wikipedia dixit) dictaminó que en Bali se utilizo clorato de potasio, que queda como más casero o artesanal y vale ya.




¿Se utilizó C4 en el 11M? ni idea, parece que seguimos centrados en goma 2 o en titadine y de ahí no salimos. Supongo que esa es la intención perseguida por los que idearon todo esto.


----------



## ZetaJoy (16 Jul 2012)

Islandizador dijo:


> creo que no salimos de la opinionitis.



Cualquiera que haya dedicado un mínimo tiempo en informarse SABE que la versión oficial es falsa (la oficial y la alternativa). A partir de esta certeza y, basandonos en otras informaciones y evidencias podemos empezar a especular en relación a la autoría (OTAN-CIA, Francia-Marruecos, todos los anteriores, algunos de los anteriores más CNI-Cloacas...), a si el PP es más responsable que el PSOE o viceversa, si EM y LD están informando o despistando... Todas esas cosas son opinables (con mayor o menor fundamento, eso sí). Ahora bien, dado que la investigacion, instrucción y juicio fueron una farsa y dado que las pruebas se destruyeron, es imposible que tengamos pruebas judicialmente válidas que incriminen a los auténticos autores materiales e intelectuales.


----------



## Tarúguez (17 Jul 2012)

Los 8 vídeos de _Vimeo_ que *Zetajoy* puso en otro hilo:

<iframe src="http://player.vimeo.com/video/24051925?color=00a++def" width="360" height="202" frameborder="0" webkitAllowFullScreen mozallowfullscreen allowFullScreen></iframe>


<iframe src="http://player.vimeo.com/video/28561597" width="400" height="300" frameborder="0" webkitAllowFullScreen mozallowfullscreen allowFullScreen></iframe>


<iframe src="http://player.vimeo.com/video/30059773" width="400" height="300" frameborder="0" webkitAllowFullScreen mozallowfullscreen allowFullScreen></iframe>


<iframe src="http://player.vimeo.com/video/24666122" width="400" height="300" frameborder="0" webkitAllowFullScreen mozallowfullscreen allowFullScreen></iframe>


<iframe src="http://player.vimeo.com/video/24973302?color=00a++def" width="400" height="225" frameborder="0" webkitAllowFullScreen mozallowfullscreen allowFullScreen></iframe>


<iframe src="http://player.vimeo.com/video/25270644" width="400" height="300" frameborder="0" webkitAllowFullScreen mozallowfullscreen allowFullScreen></iframe>


<iframe src="http://player.vimeo.com/video/25611014" width="400" height="300" frameborder="0" webkitAllowFullScreen mozallowfullscreen allowFullScreen></iframe>


<iframe src="http://player.vimeo.com/video/25916206?color=00a++def" width="399" height="225" frameborder="0" webkitAllowFullScreen mozallowfullscreen allowFullScreen></iframe>


----------



## M. Priede (17 Jul 2012)

SARC dijo:


> Los trenes se destruyeron para ocultar el explosivo utilizado. A partir de ahí nos cuelan la disyuntiva entre la goma-2 o el titadine. Dilema tan falso como lo de Al-qaeda o Eta.
> 
> 
> ¿Qué se utilizó en realidad?
> ...



¿Lo de Carrero no fue también c4? Parece ser que minas anticarro.


----------



## ZetaJoy (17 Jul 2012)

Islandizador dijo:


> Y esto significa que más allá de opiniones "fundadas" no hay nada más y bueno, tu con esto, como te diría yo, no te vale ni para trabajo de universidad.. es decir, que no sale de conversación de amigos seria.. *De acuerdo con que la versión oficial es falsa*, pero el número de hipótesis que he leído y sigo leyendo me terminan por poner nervioso porque terminan siendo demasiado, digamos, heterogéneas. Sin olvidar la ideología que lleva detrás, que ese es otro tema, y heterogeniza más la cuestión.



A mí, sinceramente, lo que menos me importa es saber si fue la CIA, la OTAN, el MOSSAD o la madre que los parió a todos. Lo que realmente me importa es el hecho de que los políticos españoles, los medios de comunicación españoles, todos los Jueces y Fiscales del 11-M, los servicios de inteligencia, muchos altos mandos policiales, muchos altos funcionarios... han participado en la trama de encubrimiento y son, por tanto, cómplices de los asesinos. Esto no es opinión sino realidad.


----------



## Fermintx (17 Jul 2012)

ZetaJoy dijo:


> A mí, sinceramente, lo que menos me importa es saber si fue la CIA, la OTAN, el MOSSAD o la madre que los parió a todos. Lo que realmente me importa es el hecho de que los políticos españoles, los medios de comunicación españoles, todos los Jueces y Fiscales del 11-M, los servicios de inteligencia, muchos altos mandos policiales, muchos altos funcionarios... han participado en la trama de encubrimiento y son, por tanto, cómplices de los asesinos. Esto no es opinión sino realidad.



Pienso de una manera parecida, quizas debido a que poco podemos hacer sea quien sea. Ahora, cuando gente algo mas "proxima" tiene actitudes como la del Sr zaragoza por ejemplo, pues este pensamiento se acrecienta. Y es que esa actitud es casi la única en todos los responsables públicos.


----------



## swing (17 Jul 2012)

Priede
A mí me aburre el tema. Pero esa que das como mi teoría no es mi teoría. Yo no hago esas distinciones entre los muñegotes del PPSOE.


----------



## Tarúguez (21 Jul 2012)

*Calculadora cloaquera

2.07.2012*


*El 11-M no costó más de 100.000 euros, según los cálculos de los servicios secretos*

La preparación y ejecución de los atentados del 11-M en Madrid contra varios trenes de cercanías en 2004 "no costó más de 100.000 euros", según cálculos de los servicios secretos españoles desvelados este lunes por el ministro de Asuntos Exteriores y de Cooperación, José Manuel García-Margallo.

En su intervención en el curso 'Terrorismo y Justicia' de la Universidad Rey Juan Carlos en Aranjuez, el ministro ha puesto de relieve como el fenómeno relativamente nuevo del terrorismo islamista se basa en el uso masivo de las nuevas tecnologías, lo que le permite perpetrar ataques a gran escala con una "tropa muy reducida", como fue también el caso de los atentados contra las Torres Gemelas en 2001.

Para combatirlo, solo vale recurrir a "medios legales", ha subrayado. "Solo con la ley, pero con toda la ley" pues "lo otro son atajos que no conducen a ningún sitio" salvo a deslegitimar el Estado de Derecho.

:vomito:

[...]


El 11-M no costó más de 100.000 euros, según los cálculos de los servicios secretos - RTVE.es


----------



## sisebuto (21 Jul 2012)

¿Cómo han hecho ese cálculo los SS secretos? Cuando son incapaces de dar explicaciones con datos congruentes, nada mejor que echar mano de servicios secretos y "expertos" anómimos. Qué nivel.


----------



## M. Priede (21 Jul 2012)

Tarúguez

Qué caro. ¿Tanto cuesta el explosivo y las mochilas? Quizá es que los confidentes --todos los que acabaron en la cárcel-- cobraban horas extras. Alguien tendría que habérselo recordado, si hay libro de contabilidad para los fondos reservados.


----------



## CONSPIRADO (29 Jul 2012)

Buenas tardes, colegas.

Slds.


----------



## M. Priede (30 Jul 2012)

Coño, voy a hacer el comentario número 1.000. Ya que lo empecé.


----------



## serradell (30 Jul 2012)

que si que si que fue zp en un momento de anAjenacion 
JODERRRR COMO ESTA EL PATIO FASCISTA


----------



## CONSPIRADO (30 Jul 2012)

serradell dijo:


> que si que si que fue zp en un momento de anAjenacion
> JODERRRR COMO ESTA EL PATIO FASCISTA



Mira que eres burro y asnalfabestia, ¿sabes lo que es el fascismo, imbécil?

Te lo diré: algo muy parecido a lo que haces y a tus creencias.

Becerrito de moi...


----------



## serradell (30 Jul 2012)

conspirado dijo:


> mira que eres burro y asnalfabestia, ¿sabes lo que es el fascismo, imbécil?
> 
> Te lo diré: Algo muy parecido a lo que haces y a tus creencias.
> 
> Becerrito de moi...



imbecil sera tu putisima madre anormal

estamos en paz


----------



## CONSPIRADO (30 Jul 2012)

serradell dijo:


> imbecil sera tu putisima madre anormal
> 
> estamos en paz



No, no lo estamos.
¿Tienes algo contra los anormales, racistilla?
Lo que dices de mi madre sólo ensucia tu boca.
¿Te molesta mas ser imbécil que asnalfabestia?

Mira, cagapoquito, te llamaré tonto con palabras sinónimas:

abobado, abombado, adoquín, adufe, agilipollado, ahuevado, alcornoque, alelado, animal, asno, atontado, atontolinado, babanca, badea, bambarria, bato, bausán, beocio, bestia, bobalicón, bobatel, bobo, bobote, boceras, bolonio, borrico, bozal, bruto, burro, calabaza, calamidad, calilo, camote, cancano, cándido, cantimpla, cebollino, chirote, chorra, cipote, ciruelo, corto, cojudo, cretino, desdicha, desentido, desustanciado, dundo, embobado, estólido, estulto, estúpido, gili, *********** gilipuertas, golfo, guaje, guanaco, hebén, ******* imbécil, insustancial, insulso, lechuzo, lelo, lento, lila, limitado, majagranzas, mamacallos, meliloto, melón, memo, menso, mentecato, microcéfalo, modorro, moniato, moscatel, mostrenco, motolito, nango, necio, nulidad, nulo, ñaño, otario, palomino, panarra, pandero, pánfilo, papilote, panoli, papahuevos, papamoscas, papanatas, paparote, papatoste, papirote, pasmado, pavisoso, pavitonto, pavo, pazguato, pelotudo, pendejo, pringado, rocín, sanaco, sanano, sandio, sansirolé, simple, simplote, sinsustancia, sonso, tardo, tilingo, tocho, tolete, tontaina, tontarrón, tontiloco, tontín, tontón, tontorrón, tontucio, tontuelo, torpe, trincapiñones, yegua, zampabodigos, zampabollos, zampatortas, zolocho, zorzo, zorzal, y zote.


----------



## serradell (30 Jul 2012)

CONSPIRADO dijo:


> No, no lo estamos.
> ¿Tienes algo contra los anormales, racistilla?
> Lo que dices de mi madre sólo ensucia tu boca.
> ¿Te molesta mas ser imbécil que asnalfabestia?
> ...



Que me llames ignorante no me molesta , pero imbécil no lo paso a nadie 

SABÉIS INSULTAR PERO OS MOLESTA CUANDO OS RESPONDEN


----------



## ZetaJoy (31 Jul 2012)

*Para serradell*:

Vamos a ver. Has entrado al hilo insultando:


serradell dijo:


> que si que si que fue zp en un momento de anAjenacion
> JODERRRR COMO ESTA EL PATIO FASCISTA



Además con mayúsculas para resaltar el insulto. 
Cuando te responden llamándote "imbécil" (con el comentario que has hecho no esperarás que te llamen premio nobel) contestas de una forma totalmente desproporcionada insultando a la madre de un forero y dejando claro cuales son tus modales y tu catadura moral (tu nivel intelectual ya quedó claro en tu primer comentario).

Y, para rematar, sueltas la frasecita:


serradell dijo:


> Que me llames ignorante no me molesta , pero imbécil no lo paso a nadie
> 
> SABÉIS INSULTAR PERO OS MOLESTA CUANDO OS RESPONDEN



¿tenemos que "pasarte" que tú nos insultes llamandonos fascistas simplemente porque no te guste nuestra opinión sobre la autoría del 11-M?
¿quién ha empezado insultando y molestándose cuando le responden?
¿eres así de coherente en todo?

P.D.: Sobra decir que te acabo de reportar.


----------



## M. Priede (31 Jul 2012)

ZetaJoy dijo:


> *Para serradell*:
> 
> Vamos a ver. Has entrado al hilo insultando:
> 
> ...



Lo hacen continuamente: presumir de educados y acto seguido insultarte. O al revés.


----------



## Tarúguez (3 Ago 2012)

:8:


ienso:



:vomito:


Las principales actuaciones contra el yihadismo en España desde el 11-M | Política | EL PAÍS


Desde los atentados de Atocha han sido numerosas las detenciones de yihadistas en España. La mayor parte de las operaciones se ha dirigido contra células de apoyo logístico para el reclutamiento, adoctrinamiento y envío de radicales a zonas de conflicto como Afganistán o Irak. Otras muchas han conseguido desarticular grupos encargados de la financiación de la red de Al Qaeda. Sin embargo, también se han abortado planes de ataque contra objetivos en España y otros países europeos. *Además, en el marco de estas acciones antiterroristas, los Cuerpos y Fuerzas de Seguridad del Estado han conseguido capturar a individuos implicados en el 11-M.* Esta es la cronología de las principales actuaciones policiales.

Entre octubre y noviembre de 2004 se desarrolló, en dos fases, la Operación Nova, dirigida por el juez de la Audiencia Nacional, Baltasar Garzón, en la que se desarticularon dos células islamistas compuestas por 37 individuos que pretendían atentar contra edificios emblemáticos de Madrid, como la Audiencia Nacional, la estación de Príncipe Pio o el Santiago Bernabéu.

Entre el 13 y el 14 de diciembre de 2004, una acción policial incluida dentro de la Operación Nova acabó con la detención de tres argelinos, dos en Vitoria y uno en Teruel, acusados de organizar una célula yihadista para cometer atentados. Dos marroquíes relacionados con los atentados del 11-M fueron arrestados en Madrid.

El 17 de diciembre de 2004, una operación ordenada conjuntamente por los jueces Garzón y Del Olmo desarticuló en Lanzarote una célula de cuatro miembros del Grupo Islámico Combatiente Marroquí, que preparaba su base logística en la isla canaria tras la detención de miembros de su grupo en Francia y Bélgica. Uno de sus integrantes estaba implicado en los atentados de Atocha, mientras que otro guardaba relación con los atentados de Casablanca (Marruecos) en 2003. La documentación requisada permitía concluir que preparaban atentados en Europa contra grandes aglomeraciones de personas.

El 22 de marzo de 2005, dos presos preventivos en la cárcel de Ceuta fueron acusados de vinculación con el terrorismo islamista, al serles intervenidos planos detallados del ferry Ceuta-Algeciras y otros documentos que hacían sospechar que planeaban un atentado.

El 1 de abril de 2005, 13 personas fueron detenidas en la Operación Saeta, desarrollada en varias localidades madrileñas. Los arrestados fueron acusados de adoctrinamiento terrorista y de implicación en los atentados de Atocha.

El 15 de junio de 2005, la policía lanzó las operaciones Sello y Tigris contra el terrorismo islámico, desarrolladas en Madrid, Valencia, Cádiz, Ceuta, y los municipios catalanes de Barcelona, Santa Coloma de Gramanet, Sabadell y Villafranca del Penedés. La primera de ellas condujo a la captura de cinco integristas que habían ayudado a huir a uno de los suicidas de Leganés y enviaban terroristas a Irak. En la segunda operación, fueron detenidos 11 yihadistas, también acusados de organizar la captación, adoctrinamiento y envío de terroristas a Irak.

El 9 de diciembre de 2005, la Operación Green de la Guardia Civil detuvo a siete argelinos acusados del robo en urbanizaciones de lujo en la Costa del Sol para prestar apoyo económico a una facción argelina de Al Qaeda, así como de haber financiado ataques terroristas contra las tropas de la OTAN desplegadas en Afganistán. El 4 de julio de 2006 otro argelino fue detenido en Valencia por este mismo motivo.

El 10 de enero de 2006, agentes de la Policía Nacional y la Guardia Civil detuvieron a 20 personas en Vilanova i la Geltrú (Barcelona), Madrid y Lasarte (Guipúzcoa), acusadas de pertenecer a dos células islamistas dedicadas a enviar terroristas a Irak. Ambas redes estaban relacionadas con el Grupo Islámico Combatiente Marroquí, implicado en los atentados del 11-M y Casablanca, y el Grupo Salafista para la Predicación y el Combate.

El 12 de diciembre de 2006 fueron detenidos 11 yihadistas en Ceuta, en el marco de la Operación Duna, cuando los investigadores de la policía consideraron que los miembros de la célula radical planeaban pasar del discurso fanático a la acción terrorista contra un polvorín y el recinto ferial de la ciudad norteafricana.

El 5 de febrero de 2007 fue detenido en Reus (Tarragona) un islamista acusado de planificar acciones terroristas en Marruecos y captar a jóvenes dispuestos a cometer atentados suicidas en Irak.

El 24 de julio de 2007, dos ciudadanos sirios fueron detenidos por orden de la Audiencia Nacional, acusados de blanquear dinero para financiar el terrorismo islamista.

El 19 de enero de 2008 la Guardia Civil detuvo en Barcelona a 11 paquistaníes, acusados de planear atentados suicidas contra el metro de la ciudad catalana en respuesta a la presencia de tropas españolas en Afganistán. La colaboración de los servicios secretos franceses con el Centro Nacional de Inteligencia (CNI) resultó fundamental para desbaratar el plan terrorista. A los detenidos se les intervino material para la fabricación de explosivos.

El 10 de junio de 2008, la Policía Nacional detuvo en Barcelona, Castellón y Pamplona a ocho argelinos. La denominada Operación Submarino desarticuló una célula islamista relacionada con la financiación del terrorismo internacional, la captación de yihadistas y el apoyo logístico a integrantes de grupos pertenecientes a la estructura de Al Qaeda en el Magreb Islámico (AQMI). El 1 de agosto otro hombre fue detenido en Alicante acusado de ser el responsable de las actividades logísticas y financieras de este grupo.

El 1 de julio de 2008, cuatro presuntos financiadores de Al Qaeda fueron detenidos en Huelva y en Guipúzcoa por la Guardia Civil, y se desarticuló una célula radical vinculada a la financiación del terrorismo islamista, singularmente a través del Reino Unido. Los detenidos obtenían el dinero de negocios vinculados a la delincuencia común (falsificación de documentos y de ropa o tráfico ilegal de vehículos).

El 17 de febrero de 2009, la policía detuvo en Granada a un militar y a su novia, de origen ruso, acusados de editar y difundir vídeos de contenido yihadista en los que se incitaba a cometer atentados en España y en los que llamaban a recuperar Al Andalus. Los arrestados en esta operación, dirigida por el juez Garzón, actuaban con identidades ficticias y habían colgado 11 vídeos en un portal de Internet.

El 5 de marzo de 2009, la Guardia Civil detuvo en Tarragona a un joven marroquí por su presunta vinculación con la banda yihadista denominada Fatah Al Andalus, que preparaba atentados contra intereses turísticos en Marruecos. Según los investigadores, propuso cometer atentados en España.

El 21 de mayo de 2009, la policía detuvo en Bilbao a 12 argelinos de Orán y a un iraquí, todos investigados por presunta financiación de las actividades terroristas de AQMI en Argelia a través de narcotráfico y robos.

El 14 de noviembre de 2009, la Guardia Civil detuvo en Pamplona a un ciudadano argelino presuntamente relacionado con una organización islamista con ramificaciones en varios países europeos. El arrestado, contra quien pesaba una Orden Europea de Detención, prestaba apoyo logístico y financiero a células yihadistas argelinas. El arresto se produjo en el marco de un operativo internacional coordinado por Italia en el que fueron detenidas 10 personas.

El 30 de noviembre de 2009, ocho paquistaníes fueron detenidos en Barcelona por su presunta vinculación con redes del terrorismo islamista en Pakistán. Los arrestados falsificaban documentos, en especial pasaportes, que eran enviados a países asiáticos para su posterior utilización por parte de grupos yihadistas paquistaníes, entre ellos, el grupo Lashkar e Toiba, acusado de perpetrar los atentados de Bombay en 2008. La operación también incluyó detenciones en otros países europeos.

El 28 de agosto de 2010, la Guardia Civil detuvo en Alicante a un marroquí por su presunta relación con Al Qaeda. El arrestado, que llevaba siete años en la provincia, supuestamente reclutaba a aspirantes a terroristas a través de Internet, y también colaboraba en la financiación del terrorismo. Además, se le acusó de haber actuado como facilitador de rutas de tránsito de posibles yihadistas hacia zonas de conflicto como Afganistán, y como coordinador de envíos de voluntarios a esas zonas.

El 17 de agosto de 2011, un marroquí fue detenido en La Línea de la Concepción (Cádiz) por su presunta relación con la red terrorista AQMI. Se le acusó de ser el administrador y probable propietario de un foro yihadista en el que había manifestado que quería envenenar reservas de agua para consumo humano en complejos turísticos y viviendas. También fue acusado de pertenencia a banda armada por las conexiones detectadas con AQMI.

El 27 de marzo de 2012, un hombre de nacionalidad saudí residente en España fue detenido en Valencia por la Guardia Civil. Mudhar Hussein Almaliki, conocido como el bibliotecario de Al Qaeda, era miembro activo de importantes redes globales de apología de la Yihad. Según las investigaciones, pasaba casi todo el día encerrado en casa dedicado a la gestión de webs de adoctrinamiento y captación de terroristas que también facilitaban el transporte de muyahidin voluntarios a países como Afganistán.

El 26 de junio de 2012 fueron detenidos en Melilla dos individuos relacionados con la secta integrista Takfir wal Hijra (Anatema y Exilio), acusados de un doble asesinato en Marruecos en 2008.


----------



## M. Priede (8 Ago 2012)

Interligare tuvo a su disposicin el complejo policial de Canillas - Libertad Digital


----------



## M. Priede (8 Ago 2012)

_Pero según Eduardo Inda, uno de los periodistas que ha destapado el escándalo Interligare en el diario de Unidad Editorial, la magistrada tiene más motivos para querer desentenderse del caso. En Es la Mañana... de esRadio, el periodista ha explicado que "la juez está literalmente asustada y ha recibido alguna que otra visita". Explicó que Cristina García es "una juez encargada es muy joven y se asustó "desde el minuto uno"._

Eduardo Inda:"La juez est literalmente asustada y ha recibido alguna que otra visita" - Libertad Digital


----------



## M. Priede (19 Ago 2012)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/politica/336768-manjon-y-bermudez-made-in.html


----------



## M. Priede (19 Ago 2012)

jmdp dijo:


> Desde el fichaje de Villa por el Real Madrid no me reia tanto.



Qué tal, Jaimito. Tu PSOE en la diana ¿verdad? Eso es lo que no puedes aceptar. Antes prefieres que venga un cataclismo y nos mate a todos a que tu PSOE se le pueda poner en entredicho.


----------



## swing (19 Ago 2012)

Siguen las intoxicaciones en la misma línea de las pruebas falsas del 11M. Intoxicaciones que no tienen ni pies ni cabeza si alguien sigue desde el principio las andanzas de los personajes principales.


----------



## M. Priede (19 Ago 2012)

swing dijo:


> Siguen las intoxicaciones en la misma línea de las pruebas falsas del 11M. Intoxicaciones que no tienen ni pies ni cabeza si alguien sigue desde el principio las andanzas de los personajes principales.



Y lo que nos rondarán, moreno.


----------



## M. Priede (20 Ago 2012)

El firmante es de Democracia Nacional, pero tiene razón

*Ben Laden y el Once de Marzo


Los que ponen en duda la autoría del 11-M se alegran de la muerte de Osama*

Ahora resulta que los mismos que ponen en tela de juicio la participación de Al Qaeda en los atentados del Once de Marzo, se alegran por la muerte de Ben Laden por ser su instigador. ¿En qué quedamos? Si fue Ben Laden el autor intelectual de la masacre, la versión oficial sobre los atentados es cierta. 

Si no fue él, que los norteamericanos se apañen con sus líos en Oriente Medio. ¿A qué viene tanta felicitación y tanto bombo y platillo por un asesinato de Estado? No podemos condenar la actuación de los GAL, y aplaudir los asesinatos perpetrados por los sicarios de Obama.

En España el terrorismo tiene un nombre propio desde hace más de cuarenta años: ETA. Y la colaboración que sobre el particular nos han prestado Estados Unidos y Reino Unido ha sido más que discreta, por emplear un término tibio. Los norteamericanos tenían, y tienen catalogada a ETA como “organización independentista vasca”. Y los británicos, recientemente, negaron a España la extradición del huido Iñaki de Juana Chaos por no reconocer como delito el “enaltecimiento del terrorismo”.

¿Cuándo nos convenceremos de que los norteamericanos y británicos no son, y nunca han sido, nuestros amigos y/o aliados? Cualquiera que conozca someramente nuestra historia podrá corroborarlo.

Nuestras tropas se retiraron de Iraq por decisión de Zapatero, pero siguen en Afganistán, y ahora corren el riesgo de atacadas por los talibanes. ¿Para qué? Los soberbios yanquis nos siguen considerando un aliado de segunda fila, y la actitud chulesca de las autoridades británicas en Gibraltar no invita a pensar que se vaya a producir ningún cambio sustancial en su postura sobre la soberanía de El Peñón.

Obama ha llamado personalmente a los principales jefes de Gobierno y de Estado europeos. Por supuesto, Zapatero ha sido ignorado. Entonces ¿por qué le manda éste grandísimo bobo un telegrama de felicitación por el asesinato de Ben Laden perpetrado por sus esbirros? ¿Qué necesidad tiene este memo de significarse tanto para nada?

España nunca ha tenido problemas con el mundo musulmán. La única excepción es Marruecos por problemas geoestratégicos, no por antagonismos religiosos. Y quiero recordar que Estados Unidos y Reino Unido, además de Francia, son los principales aliados de ese país norteafricano.

En caso de conflicto armado con Marruecos, cosa más que previsible en un futuro no muy lejano, ¿estamos seguros de que nuestros aliados cumplirán sus compromisos militares con España? Yo tengo mis serias dudas.

Por cierto, Ben Laden jamás reconoció su participación intelectual en los atentados del Once de Marzo. Como alguien dijo en cierta ocasión: los terroristas que nos interesan no se ocultan en remotas montañas y desiertos lejanos.


----------



## sisebuto (21 Ago 2012)

M. Priede dijo:


> Como alguien dijo en cierta ocasión: los terroristas que nos interesan no se ocultan en remotas montañas y desiertos lejanos.



Simplemente es que no se esconden, por eso nadie los encontrará.


----------



## M. Priede (21 Ago 2012)

sisebuto dijo:


> Simplemente es que no se esconden, por eso nadie los encontrará.



Muy bueno. Así es. Es como lo de Rubalcaba contándonos con pelos y señales quiénes son los autores del 11-m. Como está a la vista de todos, nadie lo ve.

¿11-M, QUIÉN ESTÁ DETRÁS? - YouTube


----------



## sisebuto (21 Ago 2012)

Totalmente, es como la carta robada de Poe. El 11-M es pura prestidigitación mentalista, en la que lo importante es dónde mira el público, no lo que realmente ocurre. Lo terrible es que todo funciona así, diariamente y a propósito de cualquier asunto. Me temo que estamos vendidos, en el 11-M y en todo. Es lo único bueno, si quiere verse así, de aquella tragedia, que gracias a ella le hemos visto las bragas hasta al apuntador. Quizá fuese ése otro de sus objetivos.


----------



## M. Priede (21 Ago 2012)

sisebuto dijo:


> Totalmente, es como la carta robada de Poe. El 11-M es pura prestidigitación mentalista, en la que lo importante es dónde mira el público, no lo que realmente ocurre. Lo terrible es que todo funciona así, diariamente y a propósito de cualquier asunto. Me temo que estamos vendidos, en el 11-M y en todo. Es lo único bueno, si quiere verse así, de aquella tragedia, que gracias a ella le hemos visto las bragas hasta al apuntador. Quizá fuese ése otro de sus objetivos.



No me gusta este artículo porque no cuida el lenguaje. Acaban aceptando sin darse cuenta que son conspiranoicos, cuando resulta que nadie más conspiranoico y necio que quies es capaz de creerse que Trashorras es el mayor responsable del 11-m o que unos desharrapados en los montes de Tora Bora hicieron el 11-s

¿Por qué rechaza la gente las Teorías de la Conspiración? | La próxima guerra.


----------



## sisebuto (21 Ago 2012)

M. Priede dijo:


> No me gusta este artículo porque no cuida el lenguaje. Acaban aceptando sin darse cuenta que son conspiranoicos, cuando resulta que nadie más conspiranoico y necio que quies es capaz de creerse que Trashorras es el mayor responsable del 11-m o que unos desharrapados en los montes de Tora Bora hicieron el 11-s
> 
> ¿Por qué rechaza la gente las Teorías de la Conspiración? | La próxima guerra.



Muy bueno, gracias. Parece ser una traducción de otro en inglés: _The Excavator: Why People Reject Conspiracy Theories_

La gente cree, o nos han hecho creer, que somos muy diferentes a como éramos hace miles de años. Nos han hecho devotos ciegos, entre otros, del mito de la modernidad. Pero en realidad funcionamos sobre la misma base de prejuicios, miedo y superchería de siempre, con el agravante de una dependencia casi completa de la realidad contada en los medios de comunicación. Vamos de culo y cuesta abajo, pero con iPad.


----------



## M. Priede (21 Ago 2012)

sisebuto dijo:


> Muy bueno, gracias. Parece ser una traducción de otro en inglés: _The Excavator: Why People Reject Conspiracy Theories_
> 
> La gente cree, o nos han hecho creer, que somos muy diferentes a como éramos hace miles de años. Nos han hecho devotos ciegos, entre otros, del mito de la modernidad. Pero en realidad funcionamos sobre la misma base de prejuicios, miedo y superchería de siempre, con el agravante de una dependencia casi completa de la realidad contada en los medios de comunicación. Vamos de culo y cuesta abajo, pero con iPad.



Yo siempre digo que el hombre es un animal de creencias, que no de ideas. Incluso las ideas se transforman en creencia rápidamente,y ahí están las ideologías políticas.

Mantenerse limpio de creencias es un esfuerzo diario, y no siempre posible. A veces crees que no estás prejuzgando y con el paso del tiempo, cuando miras atrás, te das cuenta de que sí lo estabas haciendo.


----------



## sisebuto (21 Ago 2012)

Las creencias son más útiles para vivir que la duda racional. Por eso siempre seremos mayoritariamente mitómanos, creyentes. El poder se aprovecha de ello y muy bien, pero con el beneplácito general. Pura simbiosis. Muy pocos asumirán el sacrificio de la honradez intelectual. En el fondo es una cuestión de adrenalina, de vivir al borde del precipicio de la incertidumbre. Siempre han existido esos precipicios y herejes paseándose junto a éllos, desafiando la geografía del conocimiento y tonteando con el caos. Sin ese espíritu desafiante y explorador nunca hubiéramos abandonado el primer Paraíso. Pero la humanidad sigue construyéndolos cada día con nuevas creencias y expulsando de ellos a los descreídos. Es nuestro pecado original.


----------



## belga197 (21 Ago 2012)

swing dijo:


> Siguen las intoxicaciones en la misma línea de las pruebas falsas del 11M. Intoxicaciones que no tienen ni pies ni cabeza si alguien sigue desde el principio las andanzas de los personajes principales.



Coño, explícate un poco. Yo estoy muy escamado con lo de Interligare desde la primera noticia en que metieron con calzador a Rubalcaba en la portada. Después no ha mejorado la cosa porque apenas han filtrado nada con algo de chicha. Eso sí, entre los medios han sacado algunas pinceladas interesantes de los Barón, Pedro Agudo, etc.

A ver cómo me enlazas la historia por si coincide con lo que yo pienso.


----------



## M. Priede (21 Ago 2012)

sisebuto dijo:


> Las creencias son más útiles para vivir que la duda racional. Por eso siempre seremos mayoritariamente mitómanos, creyentes. El poder se aprovecha de ello y muy bien, pero con el beneplácito general. Pura simbiosis. Muy pocos asumirán el sacrificio de la honradez intelectual. En el fondo es una cuestión de adrenalina, de vivir al borde del precipicio de la incertidumbre. Siempre han existido esos precipicios y herejes paseándose junto a éllos, desafiando la geografía del conocimiento y tonteando con el caos. Sin ese espíritu desafiante y explorador nunca hubiéramos abandonado el primer Paraíso. Pero la humanidad sigue construyéndolos cada día con nuevas creencias y expulsando de ellos a los descreídos. Es nuestro pecado original.



Lo suscribo totalmente. Y además no pedimos nada a cambio. Si así fuera, lo nuestro sería una frustración continua.


----------



## Tarúguez (21 Ago 2012)

M. Priede dijo:


> Lo suscribo totalmente. Y además no pedimos nada a cambio. Si así fuera, lo nuestro sería una frustración continua.




Coño *belga*, que poco te prodigas.

Abrazacos.


*M. Priede*

Me ha venido un mensaje de error de tu mail personal, revísalo a ver.

Y no sé mandarte un MP.

Perdón por el _off topic_, hay veces que si haces algo desde algún locutorio luego vienen cosas raras.


----------



## M. Priede (21 Ago 2012)

Tarúguez dijo:


> Coño *belga*, que poco te prodigas.
> 
> Abrazacos.
> 
> ...



No entiendo nada. ¿Belga? ¿Mensaje? ¿Off topic?


----------



## sisebuto (21 Ago 2012)

M. Priede dijo:


> Lo suscribo totalmente. Y además no pedimos nada a cambio. Si así fuera, lo nuestro sería una frustración continua.



Bueno, digamos que al menos un poco de adrenalina. La libertad, en el fondo, no es más que un chute de hormonas y neurotransmisores. Y crea adicción.


----------



## swing (22 Ago 2012)

belga197 dijo:


> Coño, explícate un poco. Yo estoy muy escamado con lo de Interligare desde la primera noticia en que metieron con calzador a Rubalcaba en la portada. Después no ha mejorado la cosa porque apenas han filtrado nada con algo de chicha. Eso sí, entre los medios han sacado algunas pinceladas interesantes de los Barón, Pedro Agudo, etc.
> 
> A ver cómo me enlazas la historia por si coincide con lo que yo pienso.




Belga
Si pensamos en como meten a Rancaño( que fue quien impidió que la kangoo fuera a manos del supuesto miembro del Psoe Santano, yendo a parar a manos de manzano, colocado por Cotino - Cuadro) y a Fuentes - que fue quien empezó con lo de Al Qaeda en la mañana del 11m, a través de la vía valenciano- calentóloga- Ernst &Young, Cotino y Costa, y quien con Díaz de Mera andaba en Ifema con eso de "Huele a morito" y ya están todas las mochilas al aparecer la de Vallecas, el asunto es el contrario al que nos quieren vender.
Si pensamos que Interligare -padrinazgo de la Otan y la CIA- fue montado en el 2004 por una concejal del PP de Aranjuez que aparece como administradora única...
Si pensamos que espiaban a Gallardón y que la filtración de la que habla la "cuida-restos" del Ifema Cospedal fue hecha , en realidad, por Granados, mano derecha de Esperanza Aguirre...
Si pensamos que Barón, el chantajeador de Parrilla, reintroductor de la goma 2 en la comisaría de Vallecas en 2006 -mientras también dimitían al fiel Manzano- , como JSP de Madrid, pasó luego a trabajar - y de qué manera- para la Comunidad de Aguirre...
Si hemos visto como el investigador de Interligare fue destituído fulminantemente cuando investigaba simultáneamente el piso en Marbella de uno de los hombres de confianza de Esperanza...
Me sale lo mismo que a tí: La Gestapillo.
¿Y Rubalcaba, la bestia negra? Ni está ni se le espera, pero hace muy bien su papel de malo maloso. 
Esperanza: Ifema- Enredos de Baron- Corsini - homenajes a las víctimas vía Correa...Menos mal que son los buenos
Todod en el 11M es así.
Aunque aquí parece que hay quien piensa que el Psoe depende de la CIA-OTAN- que,por supuesto que sí- y el PP es un enemigo de la CIA, La OTAN y los EEUU. Hasta ese grado de absurdo y de vuelta de tortilla hemos llegado para defender lo indefendible: Rubalcaba era socio de Bush y Aznar, por lo visto, su enemigo.


----------



## sisebuto (22 Ago 2012)

swing dijo:


> ....la "cuida-restos" del Ifema Cospedal.....



¿Entonces era Cospedal la que buscaba una mochila por IFEMA aquella noche del 11 al 12 de marzo de 2004?


<object width="560" height="315"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/G3Jve-zQXE0?version=3hl=es_ES&start=1667"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/G3Jve-zQXE0?version=3&hl=es_ES&start=1667" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="560" height="315" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>



Fernando Múgica en marzo de 2011 dijo:


> _Hay un aspecto que no se ha tocado todavía y que yo no quiero desvelar del todo más que un poquitín. Hay alguien muy importante que estaba en IFEMA, que es de un partido político que puede ganar las próximas elecciones... que dijo que estaban buscando una mochila por IFEMA, y que esa mochila cuando llegó, apareció en Vallecas y dijeron: ya estamos tranquilos porque ya ha aparecido, estaba en Vallecas.
> 
> Yo no voy a ser quien desvele ese dato, supongo que lo tendrá que desvelar la persona que a mí me lo ha contado y que es un cargo muy importante del PP. ¿No dicen que ahora quieren en el PP escarbar para saber la verdad?, pues que empiece ésta persona por decir lo que me contó a mí..._


----------



## swing (22 Ago 2012)

Sisebuto
Es Díaz de Mera.
La Cospedal guardaba bolsas con restos, uno de los cuales era una columna vertebral. hasta finales de mes no se supo el número real de víctimas- en el New York Times sí- por lo que es mentira eso del fin de las autopsias a contrareloj y lo de no hay terroristas suicidas de la madrugada del 11 al 12M.
A lo mejor Lamela nos podía hablar de eso.
Y volvemos a lo de siempre... los buenos y tal.


----------



## M. Priede (22 Ago 2012)

swing dijo:


> Belga
> 
> Aunque aquí parece que hay quien piensa que el Psoe depende de la CIA-OTAN- que,por supuesto que sí- y el PP es un enemigo de la CIA, La OTAN y los EEUU. Hasta ese grado de absurdo y de vuelta de tortilla hemos llegado para defender lo indefendible: Rubalcaba era socio de Bush y Aznar, por lo visto, su enemigo.



Coño, Belga no te había visto.

Swing: ¿va por mi lo de que el PP es enemigo de la CIA y la OTAN? Si es así, ¿dónde dije yo semejante cosa? Si acaso todo lo contrario. Eso me lo atribuyes para dar coherencia a tus discurso, que no encaja con los hechos ni a martillazos.

Asunto diferente es que Aznar, baboso proanglosajón, les sobraba para sus planes. Lo echaron y lo premiaron por guardar silencio. Y él aceptó gustoso. Y lo mismo toda la plana del PP. 

Y si Rubalcaba acepta el papel de malo es porque se lo asignan, a su pesar. También lo aceptó Bush. Y Aznar. ¿Quiere decir que todos forman parte del mismo plan? Sí, pero unos como autores y los otros como encubridores, sea esto por miedo más que por otra cosa. Es el miedo recubierto de "en interés del Estado" de Bermúdez y tantos otros.


----------



## Chotorunner (22 Ago 2012)

Al final, como parece que no va a haber manera de saber la verdad, lo mejor será hacer como hizo el legado papal en la campaña contra los cátaros.

*Matarlos a todos, que Dios, ya reconocerá a los suyos.*

Y como son todos enemigos de España, sean Moros, Etarras, o Traidores al servicio de la Pesoe, pues se habrá hecho *lo correcto.*


----------



## M. Priede (22 Ago 2012)

Chotorunner dijo:


> Al final, como parece que no va a haber manera de saber la verdad, lo mejor será hacer como hizo el legado papal en la campaña contra los cátaros.
> 
> *Matarlos a todos, que Dios, ya reconocerá a los suyos.*
> 
> Y como son todos enemigos de España, sean Moros, Etarras, o Traidores al servicio de la Pesoe, pues se habrá hecho *lo correcto.*



Creo que haría mejor empezando a leer por la cabecera del hilo. Ninguno de esos que cita son los autores. Ya sabemos quiénes han sido; hay discrepancia sobre lo que pretendían


----------



## Chotorunner (22 Ago 2012)

Que usted crea saber quien es el autor, no significa, en absoluto, que su verdad sea la correcta. Pero vamos, si tiene pruebas y me puede ahorrar echar un ojo al hilo entero...

Los hilos de otras fuentes que he leído, no llegan, hoy por hoy, a ninguna seguridad absoluta. Lamentáblemente.

Un saludo.


----------



## M. Priede (22 Ago 2012)

Chotorunner dijo:


> Que usted crea saber quien es el autor, no significa, en absoluto, que su verdad sea la correcta. Pero vamos, si tiene pruebas y me puede ahorrar echar un ojo al hilo entero...
> 
> Los hilos de otras fuentes que he leído, no llegan, hoy por hoy, a ninguna seguridad absoluta. Lamentáblemente.
> 
> Un saludo.



Pues entonces lo que tiene que hacer es rebatir lo que ahí digo y no afirmar gratuitamente que esa es mi opinión. Si lo que usted quiere son documentos firmados sobre la autoría le recuerdo que en el 99% de los delitos no aparece documento alguno que firme el delito; otra cosa son las pruebas, y de eso trata mi escrito. Si no le parecen suficientes o bien le parecen contradictorias, rebátalas, tal y como hacen otros, entre ellos Swing.


----------



## belga197 (22 Ago 2012)

swing dijo:


> Me sale lo mismo que a tí: La Gestapillo.



Sí, pero me gustaría ordenarlo un poco porque aparecen nuevos actores y nuevos datos. Porque no sé si parte de lo nuevo que se ha publicado es 100% cierto, o es también intoxicación. Y obviamente no me refiero a los maletines espía de García Castaño o la omnipotente y omnipresente mano negra de Rubalcaba. Lo que me interesa son los clanes de los unos, los otros y los de más allá.

Intentaré en los próximos días hacer un resumen cronológico, a ver si nos vamos aclarando.


----------



## belga197 (22 Ago 2012)

Ah, y saludos a todos. No quiero ser maleducado pero es que estoy escaso de tiempo.


----------



## Chotorunner (23 Ago 2012)

M. Priede dijo:


> Pues entonces lo que tiene que hacer es rebatir lo que ahí digo y no afirmar gratuitamente que esa es mi opinión. Si lo que usted quiere son documentos firmados sobre la autoría le recuerdo que en el 99% de los delitos no aparece documento alguno que firme el delito; otra cosa son las pruebas, y de eso trata mi escrito. Si no le parecen suficientes o bien le parecen contradictorias, rebátalas, tal y como hacen otros, entre ellos Swing.



Bueno. Leído: y muy, muy elocuente. Desgraciademente, plausible.

Pero, aunque así fuera, la obligación de todo aquel Múgica, Luis Del Pino, y quienquiera que pudiera aportar algo, es REVENTAR la puta cáscara, y comportarse, exáctamente como el Alcalde de Móstoles, al declarar él, que no era nadie, la Guerra al Francés (El ejemplo, no me negará que viene al pelo con la cuestión). En las FyCse debería haber pruebas suficientes, todavía, para sacar a la luz a los autores materiales. 

Y que se caiga el puto mundo si hace falta!!!! Aún tienen que quedar españoles con cojones...¿o tan bajo hemos caído? 

Hace años, como creo que cualquier español de bien, me dije que no me gustaría morir, sin saber, de verdad, quien era el autor del puto 11-M. Esta es una buena teoría. Ojalá, algún día, se avance en el camino que pueda detener, y juzgar, a los ejecutores. Por la vía ordinaria, o por cualquiera otra.

Un saludo y, también, un ¡VIVA ESPAÑA!


----------



## M. Priede (23 Ago 2012)

Chotorunner dijo:


> Bueno. Leído: y muy, muy elocuente. Desgraciademente, plausible.
> 
> Pero, aunque así fuera, la obligación de todo aquel Múgica, Luis Del Pino, y quienquiera que pudiera aportar algo, es REVENTAR la puta cáscara, y comportarse, exáctamente como el Alcalde de Móstoles, al declarar él, que no era nadie, la Guerra al Francés (El ejemplo, no me negará que viene al pelo con la cuestión). En las FyCse debería haber pruebas suficientes, todavía, para sacar a la luz a los autores materiales.
> 
> ...



Los españoles de hoy no somos los de 1808, en este caso para nuestra desgracia.

Hay tres responsables directos en todo el desastre que nos inunda, y que yo defino como las tres pes: políticos, periodistas y pedagogos. De derecha y de izquierda, separatistas o españolistas. El 11-m no iba a ser menos que todo lo demás. 

Durante décadas estaba prohibido decir que el gremlins apellidado Pujol era un canalla hipócrita. Te la jugabas si hacías eso, sobre todo en _Madrit_. Hoy ya nadie lo niega. Lo mismo con el PNV y aquel hijoputa jesuita de aspecto mussoliniano que no perdía ocasión de insultar y ofender a todo el mundo; incluso de ese canalla estaba prohibido hablar mal; solo se atrevían Ussía y cuatro más. Por eso estamos como estamos. Sobre el 11-m la izquierda no se atreve a abrir el pico, y la derecha, tanto social como política, es de una devoción absoluta a los EEUU. Piensan lo mismo que César Vidal solo que no son tan exhibicionistas, pedantes ni ególatras.


----------



## Fermintx (23 Ago 2012)

Y esto que dices, no es otra cosa que la extensión de esa actitud en las comunidades con nacionalismos, al resto de España; y alcanza ya por igual a izquierda y derecha.


----------



## belga197 (25 Ago 2012)

Cosas que al parecer sabemos:

*Fernández Rancaño*

- Al parecer Barón y Rancaño no se llevan bien ¿????

- Rancaño era el JSP de Madrid en 2004. Tras el 11-M pasa a Jefe de Seguridad de la Caixa. 

- Rancaño pertenece al clan Garzón. ¿¿??

*Barón Castaño*

- Si no me engañan procede del Ejercito.

-Estuvo de JSP del País Vasco desde 1999 hasta 2005. EL 10 de marzo de 2004 un comisario con 40 años de servicio en Bilbao presenta una denuncia contra Barón por vejaciones. Le imputan en junio de ese año y le absuelven al año siguiente

- Desde 2005 a 2008 fue JSP de Madrid, nombrado por García Hidalgo. Le tocó lidiar con las "agresiones" a Bono.

- En diciembre de 2007 se reabre el caso de la denuncia contra Barón.

- En 2008 pide una excedencia para irse de Director General de Seguridad con Esperanza Aguirre. Releva a un ilustre de la gestapillo, Sergio Gamón, con el que parece que no se lleva bien. Depende de Francisco Granados.

- En 2009 salta el escándalo de los espionajes por los que imputan a Gamón. A partir del escándalo le dan a Barón el "mando único" en la Comunidad de Madrid. 

Según El Plural una consecuencia es que Aguirre pierde la batalla de Caja Madrid, a Granados lo fulmina Aguirre del Gobierno y pasa a las filas marianistas.

- En enero de 2012 Cosidó ficha a Barón como CG de Información. Poco antes del nombramiento Barón se había reincorporado a la Policía.

- Afiliado al SPP si no me equivoco.

*Pedro Agudo Novo*

- Jefe de Gabinete con Enrique Barón en la JSP del País Vasco y en la JSP de Madrid.

- Portavoz de Relaciones Institucionales del SPP.

- Caballero del Gran Priorato de España de la Orden Militar y Hospitalaria de San Lázaro de Jerusalén. Debe ser tradición familiar. También es caballero de la Orden un viejo conocido: El coronel Cándido Acedo Pérez.

- Su mujer es la propietaria de la academia Legispol, la de mayor índice de aprobados.

- Según Intereconomía (poner entre paréntesis) Pedro Agudo acordó con Jaime Barrado en octubre de 2011 investigar a Interligare para detener a Rancaño y Fuentes. En esa época Pedro Agudo estaba destinado todavía en la División de Personal. La recompensa por la investigación "irregular" era una medalla con distintivo rojo.

- El 9 de enero de 2012, cuando Pedro Agudo era Jefe de Gabinete de Cosidó, Barrado le envió una nota informativa sobre Interligare pero no se llegaron a producir detenciones porque no estaba probada la existencia de delitos.

*Jaime Barrado*

- Comisario de la Unidad de Delincuencia Económica.

- Destituido en julio de 2012. Además de Interligare también investigaba el ático de Marbella, supuestamente propiedad de Ignacio González, vicepresidente de la C.A. de Madrid. Es destituido después de que el comisario García Losada sustituyese a Rodríguez Ulla debido a la investigación del ático de Marbella.

- Al parecer la investigación sobre Interligare la llevaba Barrado en secreto con dos inspectores de su brigada, D.G.M. y A.A.

- Asuntos Internos investiga a Barrado como autor de las filtraciones a la prensa sobre Interligare.

- Según El País Asuntos Internos también estaría acusando a Barrero de amenazas y coacciones, ya que éste se reunió después de su sustitución con Agudo y le amenazó con tirar de la manta y revelar todos los datos a la prensa. Agudo abría informado de la reunión y las amenazasd a Eugenio Pino, que habría puesto todo en conocimiento de Asuntos Internos.


----------



## belga197 (26 Ago 2012)

Las dudas que me asaltan son:

¿Será verdad que le propusieron a Jaime Barrado investigar a Fuentes y Rancaño para meterles un puro o son invenciones?

¿Es verdad que Barrado también estuvo investigando lo del ático o están creando confusión?

¿Esta historia tiene algo que ver con lo del ático? No hace falta ser muy sagaz para darse cuenta de que el jefe de Barón en la Comunidad de Madrid era Ignacio González, el supuesto propietario del ático. Teniendo en cuenta que hay una guerra de clanes en el PP, especialmente en Madrid, no debería sorprendernos. No sé en qué bando se encuentra Cosidó y si es el mismo que el de sus subordinados, porque alguien me comentaba que quizás también le estaban haciendo la cama y metiéndole en un embolado, no sé.

Lo de Interligare tiene pinta de chanchullo, pero quizás el fin último no era ganar dinero con esos contratos, sino acceder a información confidencial que pudiesen facilitar a terceros. En este contexto la historia del espionaje me parece chusca y cogida por los pelos. 

Es curioso que en El Mundo se fijasen en Pedro Agudo y la academia de su mujer y al poco salda lo de Interligare. Lo primero ha podido ser información facilitada por el SUP. Pero, ¿la filtración de lo de Interligare ha sido para meter en un aprieto a Barrado? Me llama la atención que ante asuntos internos le acusen de amenazas y que consideren que al publicarse las informaciones, las amenazas se han cumplido. Suena a profecía autocumplida. Y me huele mal porque puede ser una forma de quitar a alguien de enmedio.

Lo que resulta ridículo es que se responsabilice a Rubalcaba de lo que hacen sus subordinados, pero se exculpe a Fernández Díaz por no conocer que su segundo había fichado a Fuentes de asesor. Sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que parece que los 3 comparten aficiones comunes.

No mencionado nada del curioso periplo de Rodrigo Gavilán porque no sé cómo interpretarlo, ni si tiene relación. Pasó de ser portavoz de la CEP, muy involucrado contra la negociación con ETA y el 11-M, a ser afiliado y asesor del SUP, además de reportero de investigación de Intereconomía. Y hace unos meses lo dejó todo para irse de asesor de Eugenio Pino, que por cierto creo que es del SPP, el sindicato de Manzano y otros mártires. 

A ver si Swing me encuentra alguna conexión que no haya visto.


----------



## M. Priede (26 Ago 2012)

_No mencionado nada del curioso periplo de Rodrigo Gavilán porque no sé cómo interpretarlo, ni si tiene relación. Pasó de ser portavoz de la CEP, muy involucrado contra la negociación con ETA y el 11-M, a ser afiliado y asesor del SUP, además de reportero de investigación de Intereconomía. Y hace unos meses lo dejó todo para irse de asesor de Eugenio Pino, que por cierto creo que es del SPP, el sindicato de Manzano y otros mártires. _

Cabe decir lo que sentenciaba Pío Cabanillas (padre) en los inicios de la Transición: "Yo es que ya no sé si soy de los nuestros". Estos igual. ¿Qué coño habrá por el medio? Porque no son solo intereses personales --que eso por supuesto--, es que en las FYCSE ya nadie se debe de fiar de nadie.


----------



## Rodas (27 Ago 2012)

swing dijo:


> Belga
> Aparte de cancerbero y escolta de Corsini, que me parecen símiles muy adecuados mientras no cambie su opinión sobre quien se hizo cargo de los trenes, lo único que digo es que Lesconil no es "tonto";-)
> 
> _Si Lesconil fuera tan tonto como parece tal vez no se habría dado cuenta de que hasta hace 10 minutos defendía que quien guardó el tren de Santa Eugenia cuyas muestras ahora sacan como prueba suprema –pero inútil y tal y tal- tenía que ser alguien con continuidad como Abelardo Carrillo, porque –según él- Corsini fue “defenestrado” por Magdalena Alvarez en mayo de 2004._
> ...



Hola swing, es un placer seguir leyendote 
Me acabo de incorporar al blog y he llegado en el hilo hasta tu post #526.


No se si alguien en los 500 post del hilo que aún que me faltan por leer, ha contestado a la pregunta que formulas al final. Tengo que decirte que me ha aliviado mucho leerla porque hace tiempo que le doy vueltas a ese tema. 

Me voy a arriesgar a darte una respuesta que intuyo, ya conoces si formulas la pregunta. Todos sabemos que lo importante no son las respuestas, son las preguntas. 

Es como en La carta Robada, como tantas veces hemos dicho. 

Solo hay una respuesta a tu pregunta. *Las mochilas "falsas" nunca fueron falsas, eran auténticas incluida la bolchila de Vallecas con sus cables sin conectar y su tornilleria*. Por eso Diaz de Mera pudo decir que *"ya están todas"* cuando aparecio la bolchila, !si lo sabría el¡. Eran mochilas auténticas para un miniatentado planificado estupidamente por el PP, *solo o en compañia de otros*, ¿un pacto para escenificar el fin de una ETA cloaquil?. 

El PP reconvirtio las mochilas de verdaderas a falsas a toda prisa, para salvar los muebles y tiró de los confidentes habituales, totalmente controlados, para crear la banda de moritos colocadores mochilas a destajo. Habia que ocultar que eran malos y tontos, por ese orden.

Pienso que en los planes iniciales del PP, *solo o en compañia de otros,* estaba previsto que alguna/s de las mochilas *falsas=verdaderas* explotara y que probablemente lo hizo en algún vagon, ¿los conservados?.

Quizá así se entiende el vodevil del *NO* *desguace del vagón* guardado por años ó el *reciclado del vagón *que tenemos circulando sin problema. Serían la prueba de la existencia del "otro" explosivo, el del plan inicial. Para que todo el mundo esté calladito.

Las pruebas falsas serian la kangoo que parecía el camarote de los Marx, el skoda, la mina Conchita, el viaje cual rayo en medio de la tormenta, los listados de llamadas, Leganés y los moritos sin sangre en las venas, las identidades varias y rastritos varios que el listo de turno decidió dejar para confundir mas el asunto y *hacernos creér, SOBRE TODO, que las mochilas eran falsas.*

Asi encajan bastante los hechos, al menos para mi, agradecería tu opinión

Respecto a la autoria, si tiramos del *solo o en compañia de otros*, el socio próximo del PP en el asunto huele a perdiz que apesta y podemos ampliar e internacionalizar el espectro sin problema, manteniendonos en la misma especie.

Un saludo swing y gracias por tu ingente trabajo, no se como te caben tantos datos en la cabeza

PD: leyendo el hilo de corrido, hasta donde yo he llegado al menos, se aprecia que la jugada de cortar/dispersar/atacar para romper el hilo argumental cuando se pone interesante, tambien se repite en este hilo. Invito a comprobarlo a quien le interese. Nada nuevo despues de LDP y FJL. Es como el juego del quien es quien ...


----------



## Fermintx (27 Ago 2012)

Pues menos mal que pretendian un miniatentado (creo que no te has explicado del todo).


----------



## Rodas (27 Ago 2012)

Fermintx dijo:


> Pues menos mal que pretendian un miniatentado (creo que no te has explicado del todo).



Efectivamente, creo que no me he explicado del todo. He pensado que se entendía despues de tanto leido sobre el tema.
Hablo de miniatentado, porque dudo que originariamente tuvieran pensada semejante masacre. pienso en las mochilas de Baqueira y todo ese circo previo. Solo había que verles la cara el dia 11 a los del PP para ver que estaban cagados.

El miniatentado del PP, *solo o en compañia de otros*, fué utilizado por los autores reales del 11M, *la compañia ampliada*, para efectuar una masacre bestial con objetivos muy distintos a los que tenía el PP, que supongo eran un golpe de efecto para escenificar el fin de la ETA cloaquil

Al PP no le queda mas remedio que estar calladito, comerse el "ha mentido", y fabricar pruebas falsas a todo trapo para salvar los muebles.

No se puede pactar con las perdices y pensar que tienes mas vista que ellas, sobre todo si eres tan lerdo como Acebes. Tampoco se puede creér que el amigo americano no va a cuidar sobre todo de sus intereses.

Eso siendo bienpensante, que me puedo volver peór segun le vaya dando vueltas. Sobre todo cuando pienso donde esta la raya en que empiezan a volar las perdices


----------



## Fermintx (27 Ago 2012)

Ahora si.
Ya saldran a rebatirte, yo que no tengo ni idea, solo tocar lo mas adyacente por asi decirlo.
Inicialmente, la cara de los del pp era la lógica de una situación en la que te asesinan a 192 ciudadanos, mas o menos la que teniamos todo el mundo, aqui, muchos ni se dejaban ver la cara, por si acaso.

Ojo, todo es posible y la realidad suele ser muy cruel, pero un mini atentado tendria dificil conseguir lo de MAB, Ortega Lara, o Hipercor (como efecto mediatico/social etc ). Tristemente hubiese sido uno mas y asi hasta el siguiente.

Baqueira, mochilas, trenes, caravanas de la muerte. Puede sugerir eso y otras cosas, total, si todo esta/estaba cuasi teledirigido/intervenido desde su creación............


----------



## M. Priede (27 Ago 2012)

Sobre las mochilas de Baqueira

Y también sobre aquel etarra que pillaron con una maleta cargada de explosivos en Chamartín.

Y lo de la furgoneta de Cañaveras, con los etarras y los planos del Corredor del Henares 

Todo parece indicar que es muy posible que el PP preparase un autoatentado, aunque nunca de esa envergadura. Es posible que las cloacas se lo propusieran, y que a Aznar le dijeran desde el Huevo que adelante. De ese modo Aznar metía la lucha contra ETA en la lucha contra el _terrorismo internacional_, que era su verdadera obsesión. Acordaos de lo de la Red Echelon y los sarpullidos que creó en Alemania y Francia, que no pertenecen a ella; solo los norteamericanos y la Commonwealth.

De ser así, encajaría con lo que ya sabemos: que ETA estaba manejada por las cloacas y que estas trabajan no para España sino para otros Estados y Organizaciones. Y prueba también que el atentado se hizo para echar al PP y colocar a España en el sitio donde estaba hasta que Aznar trató de ponerlo bajo otra órbita (está en la cabecera del hilo):

_"Lo que estamos haciendo [dice Aznar a Bush] es un cambio muy profundo para España y para los españoles. *Estamos cambiando la política que el país había seguido en los últimos doscientos años.*" ¿Cómo se puede saber lo que se dijo en aquella reunión en el rancho que tiene Bush en Texas, si no estaban más de cuatro personas? Pues una de las cuatro levantó acta de la conversación hasta que el abogado británico, Philips Sands, especialista en Derecho Internacional, dio a conocer el contenido de esas actas secretas de la reunión que tuvo lugar en el rancho de Crawford (Texas), el 31 de enero de 2003, _

http://archivo.abc.com.py/2007-10-22/articulos/366496/aznar-y-america-latina


----------



## Fermintx (27 Ago 2012)

Y que resultados podia pretender ese autoatentado?
Quiero decir, pensais en que se esperaban muertos?.
De todas maneras aun sufrimos en los años posteriores varios, ademas de muchos heridos y bombas con el consiguiente terror.
No se, entiendo que si tienes un grupo asi intervenido es facil convencer a los asesinos de que actuen como tales, y luego los detengas o lo que sea, pero no entiendo nada, por que no ganar una batalla que puedes ganar?.


----------



## bakea (27 Ago 2012)

Rodas, yo creo que las pruebas falsas, mochilas sin explosionar y furgoneta Kangoo, no estaban preparadas de antemano, creo que se fueron improvisando.
Tampoco creo que el PP preparase un autoatentado, nada que ver con lo que pasó realmente, porque no hubiera dado resultado ya que tenían la experiencia de los atentados fallidos y tampoco habían tenido gran repercusión.

Este atentado terrorista no necesitaba grandes medios, era sencillo de ejecutar y el coste económico debió ser escaso, es lo que yo pienso aunque seguramente me equivoco.

Dede el primer momento lo prioritario es destruir las muestras que se van obteniendo por parte de los tedax mediante lavados y dar el cambiazo del explosivo utilizado por la goma 2 ECO y con este explosivo se elabora la mochila encontrada en la comisaría de Vallecas. Además de aquí también se obtiene la muestra de goma 2 ECO de la furgoneta.

Yo creo que el gobierno actuó con negligencia, creo que esperaron demasiado y el atentado se adelantó sobre la fecha, si no la furgoneta hubiera estado ya preparada.
El gobierno esperaba una actuación que acabará con la banda terrorista ETA, una operación de gran embergadura y con un impacto social importante.

Primero todas las muestras que van obteniendo los tedax son recogidas por Sánchez Manzano que es el gran protagonista y en su laboratorio se lavan con agua y acetona y se destruye el líquido de lavado. Luego, se envían al laboratorio de la policía científica las primeras tres muestras encminando la investigación hacia la goma 2 eco y en la mañana del día 12 se envía la muestra de goma 2 eco de la famosa mochila encontrada en vallecas.
El resto de muestras, cientos, recogidas por los tedax directamente de los focos nunca llegarán al laboratorio de la PC, el informe elaborado por Sánchez Manzano el mismo día 12 sin haber finalizado todavía el análisis sobre la M4 ( mochila), dice que el explosivo encontrado en la furgoneta y el de la mochila de Vallecas coinciden con la goma 2 eco patrón. Todo esto es una auténtica chapuza que se pudo hacer porque las órdenes las daba el jefe.


----------



## jelou (27 Ago 2012)

Pruebas? no he leido nada que apunte a una prueba, no es más que más opiniones que es lo único que podemos tener los simples ciudadanos hasta ahora.

Que nadie se esfuerce, no van a salir a contarnos la verdad. 

Lo único cierto es que alguien quiso cambiar el gobierno.


----------



## M. Priede (27 Ago 2012)

bakea dijo:


> Rodas, yo creo que las pruebas falsas, mochilas sin explosionar y furgoneta Kangoo, no estaban preparadas de antemano, creo que se fueron improvisando.
> Tampoco creo que el PP preparase un autoatentado, nada que ver con lo que pasó realmente, porque no hubiera dado resultado ya que tenían la experiencia de los atentados fallidos y tampoco habían tenido gran repercusión.
> 
> Este atentado terrorista no necesitaba grandes medios, era sencillo de ejecutar y el coste económico debió ser escaso, es lo que yo pienso aunque seguramente me equivoco.
> ...



Si los Estados Unidos y la comunidad internacional hubiesen culpado a ETA, el PP habría arrasado, ETA desaparecido y el nacionalismo vasco quedaría temblando durante dos décadas. Eso le hicieron creer a Aznar, que le darían el visto bueno a un autoatentado atribuible a ETA. 

Aunque todo son suposiciones,claro. 

La fundamental es que España quedó fuera de la escena internacional, Francia se hizo con las riendas, Francia entró en la OTAN y EEUU colocó a uno de los suyos, Sarkozy, en la presidencia francesa a cambio de devolver a su amo francés la oveja española.


----------



## catleya (27 Ago 2012)

Empeñado en el origen externo del 11-M. Con una teoría, al menos para mí, altamente inverosímil. ¿Por qué descarta la hipótesis más sencilla del origen interno del 11-M para conseguir que ZP gobernase? Vista la alucinante degradación de España desde entonces, a veces me planteo de si no era ese el verdadero y único objetivo de los auspiciadores de ZP mediante 200 muertos.


----------



## sisebuto (27 Ago 2012)

catleya dijo:


> Empeñado en el origen externo del 11-M. Con una teoría, al menos para mí, altamente inverosímil. ¿Por qué descarta la hipótesis más sencilla del origen interno del 11-M para conseguir que ZP gobernase? Vista la alucinante degradación de España desde entonces, a veces me planteo de si no era ese el verdadero y único objetivo de los auspiciadores de ZP mediante 200 muertos.



Esa idea ha sido una de las mayores intoxicaciones del 11-M, todavía más envenenada que la de ETA.

Para que sea verosímil primero habría que demostrar que Aznar estaba compinchado con ZP, porque sin el PP no habría ni versión oficial ni versiones conspiroficiales.


----------



## M. Priede (27 Ago 2012)

jelou dijo:


> Pruebas? no he leido nada que apunte a una prueba, no es más que más opiniones que es lo único que podemos tener los simples ciudadanos hasta ahora.
> 
> Que nadie se esfuerce, no van a salir a contarnos la verdad.
> 
> Lo único cierto es que alguien quiso cambiar el gobierno.



Yo he puesto las pruebas de la hipótesis que considero más verosímil, queda la investigación que nunca se hará. Como lo de Kennedy. Y tantas otras cosas. ¿O es que usted solo es capaz de reflexionar con jueces y abogados por el medio? A la vista está que eso, con frecuencia, lo único que busca es ocultar la verdad, no esclarecerla. Incluso condenando a inocentes a treinta mil años de cárcel y a la vista de todo el mundo.


----------



## M. Priede (27 Ago 2012)

catleya dijo:


> Empeñado en el origen externo del 11-M. Con una teoría, al menos para mí, altamente inverosímil. ¿Por qué descarta la hipótesis más sencilla del origen interno del 11-M para conseguir que ZP gobernase? Vista la alucinante degradación de España desde entonces, a veces me planteo de si no era ese el verdadero y único objetivo de los auspiciadores de ZP mediante 200 muertos.



Arguméntelo. Adelante.

Además, si la versión oficial es falsa y todo fue obra interna ¿por qué dan por buena esa misma versión los EEUU, Francia, Gran Bretaña, Italia, Alemania, Marruecos, etc, etc? Ya lo preguntaba yo en la cabecera del hilo cuando ponía esto. Escuche a Rubalcaba. Todos estos países que cita don Alfredo dan por buena la versión oficial, es decir, que cuando menos son cómplices en la ocultación de la autoría. ¿No lo cree usted así? ¿Y por qué se ponen del lado del PSOE, que fue el que salió ganador? ¿Estados Unidos permite que un zetapenco le robe al más proamericano de los presidentes que tuvo España en toda su historia? Caray con Zetapé y Lapesoe

¿11-M, QUIÉN ESTÁ DETRÁS? - YouTube


----------



## catleya (27 Ago 2012)

Suspendo el juicio. Ninguna hipótesis me convence lo suficiente como para sentirme cómodo con ella. Como método primo a las hipótesis más sencillas, aquellas que con el menor número de postulados y suposiciones me permita una explicación lo más verosímil posible. El problema de su tesis es que la veo muy alambicada. Los reajustes estratégicos internacionales que se producen todos los días no implican casi nunca provocar carnicerías como la del 11-M. Máxime en un país en teoría amigo de USA y Francia.


----------



## M. Priede (27 Ago 2012)

catleya dijo:


> Suspendo el juicio. Ninguna hipótesis me convence lo suficiente como para sentirme cómodo con ella. Como método primo a las hipótesis más sencillas, aquellas que con el menor número de postulados y suposiciones me permita una explicación lo más verosímil posible. El problema de su tesis es que la veo muy alambicada. Los reajustes estratégicos internacionales que se producen todos los días no implican casi nunca provocar carnicerías como la del 11-M. Máxime en un país en teoría amigo de USA y Francia.



Mire, haga el favor de irse a la mier.da y deje de opinar. A mi me ha llevado años (había que esperar a que se produjeran hechos que de no haber ocurrido nunca hubiésemos podido deducir lo que hoy sabemos) y desde luego no le aguanto que venga aquí y en seis renglones trate de ponerse a mi altura, ¿lo entiende ahora? Que alguien me venga a rebatir diciendo _Ninguna hipótesis me convence lo suficiente como para sentirme cómodo con ella_ ¿Y quién coño le ha dicho a usted que la misión de prójimo es construir tesis donde usted se sienta cómodo?

Sin embargo tiene clarísimo que el 11-m fue cosa interna. Y cuando está obligado a explicarse el muy.... soltará lo de antes: que eso le hace sentirse cómodo. No rebate mis tesis, simplemente opina que no le gustan. Ni es capaz de exponer las suyas, pero se atreve a criticar las del prójimo .

_Como método primo a las hipótesis más sencillas, aquellas que con el menor número de postulados y suposiciones me permita una explicación lo más verosímil posible_ Tú lo que quieres es que te den los documentos firmados y a ser posible la autoconfesión de los responsables. Pero si aun así tampoco te hicieran sentir cómodo, dirás que los documentos son falsos.Todo con tal de que te digan con pruebas o sin ellas que fue obra interna, para que vuecencia se siente cómodo.

Pero no _cree_ [como si se tratara de creer y no de averiguar o saber], que _Los reajustes estratégicos internacionales_ Todo los días hay reajustes, según él; nos acostamos pensando que los iraníes son aliados de Estados Unidos y nos levantamos en guerra entre ambos. Y además, añade el muy gañán que no todos los días hay atentados como el 11-m.



*¿Y tengo que aguantar que en mi hilo venga un imbé.cil a decir estar cosas?*


----------



## bakea (28 Ago 2012)

Priede, lo que pienso es que el gobierno de Aznar fué el que manipuló las pruebas y destruyó las primeras muestras, creo que no para tapar el explosivo utilizado, sino más bien para ocultar la etiqueta de este.
Da la sensación de que había algo diseñado como "autoatentado" pero faltaba la puesta a punto. Lo que intento decir es que la furgoneta estaba antes de que empezaran las explosiones, pero estaba vacía. A mi me da la sensación de un adelanto de la operación y mucha improvisación.
Estoy de acuerdo contigo en que el atentado no se hizo unicamente para cambiar el gobierno, aunque si era necesario ese cambio, el atentado tiene un alcance mucho mayor, aunque pienso que los que los que lo diseñaron y ejecutaron no están muy lejos.

Creo que es necesario no olvidar e intentar desde aquí mantener viva la esperanza, es lo único que tenemos. Poco a poco vamos conociendo más cosas que nos van acercando a la verdad de lo sucedido y eso nos mantiene a unos pocos con ilusión. Creo que las víctimas del terrorismo se merecen todo nuestro apoyo y la mejor manera es no perder la memoria. El 11M es un atentado que no se ha investigado ni juzgado y las víctimas lo que piden es que se haga justicia.
Darte las gracias Priede porque este hilo que has abierto supone para muchos una puerta a la esperanza.


----------



## catleya (28 Ago 2012)

He leído con atención e interés su tesis. A pesar de estar correctamente elaborada y de que en absoluto es despreciable a mí no me acaba de convencer. Lo siento, no es nada personal y creo que no merezco ir a la mierda por, sin duda, dicha debilidad.
Y no me convence por: excesivamente compleja y alambicada, por existencia de hipótesis más sencillas tan verosímiles como la suya, y porque de ser cierta la suya, no entiendo como no ha habido denuncias públicas españolas de USA y de Francia, incluyendo posibles rupturas diplomáticas,. Además el origen externo conllevaría incluso el riesgo de una guerra o de represalias terroristas contra los países culpables o colaboradores como sería el caso de Marruecos.
Francia, la OTAN o quien fuese tiene pistoleros capacitados para realizar el atentado. Pero ¿cómo se transforma en victoria electoral? ¿Estaban en nómina francesa el equipo de agitación propagandística que tradujo sangre en votos, como los Gabilondo, la SER, el País y demás ralea? ¿Estaban en nómina francesa el equipo de agitación que realizó las movilizaciones contra el PP, es decir, los Pepiños Blancos y demás miembros del PSOE, quienes con SMS e internet en mano dirigieron el cotarro? ¿Estaba en nómina la cara pública de la manipulación política del atentado, es decir Rubalcaba y demás palmeros del PSOE, quienes pidieron descaradamente el voto al PSOE presentando al PP casi como coautor del atentado? ¿Estaban en nómina francesa el CNI, guardia civil y policía nacional y sus inestimables ayudas en eliminar pistar, crear pistas falsas y dificultar el esclarecimiento de los hechos? ¿El núcleo básico estatal español está en nómina francesa? ¿Estaban en nómina socialista?
Con los mimbres descritos anteriormente ¿Qué hipótesis es más verosímil, la francesa o el PSOE?
Como verá ni un insulto a su persona en este humildísimo escrito. Acabo: dicho lo anterior, certezas no tengo ninguna.

Dices: “¿Y tengo que aguantar que en mi hilo venga un imbé.cil a decir estar cosas?” 
Desconocía que los hilos fuesen propiedad privada de nadie. Si es así tomo nota pues no me gusta ir a sitios a los que sé que no seré bien recibidos. Sobre adjetivos, descalificaciones e insultos no opino. Creo que describen a quien los emite.
Salud.


----------



## catleya (28 Ago 2012)

El 11-M se hizo para determinar el resultado electoral del 14-M ¿O no? Sus autores lo hacen para que ganara el PSOE, resultado que en vísperas no estaba nada claro que lo consiguiese. Si la lógica dice que pensar en quien se beneficia de un delito ayuda a encontrar a los autores ¿A quién benefició el 11-M?
Tiene razón en lo que respecta a la postura del PP sobre el 11-M hasta hoy. Por qué asume sin más la versión oficial que es la sentencia del tribunal no lo he entendido jamás, máxime cuando la propia sentencia dice que no se conocen los autores intelectuales del atentado. Es cierto que al PP no le interesa saberlo o remover el 11-M. 
La castuza se hizo con el poder el 23-F y ató cabos que podrían haber estar deshilachándose el 11-M. Sospecho que podría haber un nexo entre la hecatombe actual y el 11-M. Castuza que incluye al PP, PSOE, IU, separatistas, etarras, cajeros, sindicalistas y demás ralea.
Al menos cronológicamente, el 11-M es el principio de la actual situación.


----------



## Rodas (29 Ago 2012)

catleya, creo que el 11M NO se hizo para dar un vuelco electoral, aunque lo hubo. Su alcance ha sido mucho mas amplio que un cambio de gobierno. Al fin y al cabo, ahora gobiernan los otros y no hay ninguna diferencia en política antiterrorista. Los cambios han sido a nivel mundial, ha sido una pieza mas en un movimiento de cesión de poder. Creo.

Nada garantizaba a priori el 11M que el vuelco electoral se diera. Podría haber habido un cierre de filas alrededor del gobierno.

El vuelco se dió porque el PP quedó con el culo al aire desde el minuto cero. Con el atentado blando, (¿como de blando?), lo tenián cogido por los cataplines. Se quedó sin socios en general.

Un atentado tan preciso como el 11M cuatro moritos voluntariosos y fanáticos y un esquizofrénico desnortado, no tienen medios ni conocimientos para hacerlo , como nos vendieron. Y como quedo claro cuando mucha, mucha gente, echó horas durante años investigando y deconstruyendo el sumario. Muchos esos investigadores escriben en este hilo y son expertos totales en cada detalle del 11M. Me consta. Por eso se enfadan, como Priede, cuando alguien que entra en el tema de casi nuevas se permite cuestionar años de trabajo. No justifico las formas que utiliza, pero el trabajo minucioso de investigación de años sin duda merece un respeto. 

Pienso que no valen igual todas las opiniones. Si tuvieras que someterte a una intervención quirúrgica no darias el mismo valor a la opinión sobre el riesgo de la misma de tu cirujano que a la de un familiar voluntarioso. Algo parecido pasa aqui, este es un foro publico pero el grado de conocimientos sobre el 11M no son ni parecidos.

Un atentado así lleva el sello y la precisión de las cloacas en general, que son las mismas vayas al país que vayas.

Pensar en conflictos diplomáticos con Fracia, Marruecos, USA ... y demas recursos habituales, ante un atentado como el 11M, es tener una visión ingenua y voluntariosa de como funciona el mundo. En mi modesta opinión. 

Gracias a que esa opinion bastante extendida ya que los "normales" no nos movemos en esos registros, nos la meten doblada repetidamente. Carrero, 23F, Hotel Corona, accidente del monte Oiz etc. Sin salirnos de la clave local, si amplias el campo, empiezas por el 11S y el WTC7, edificio que se cayo solo ..., debio asustarse.

Me tengo que ir a trabajar, seguiré mas tarde


----------



## sisebuto (31 Ago 2012)

Otro gatillazo de la ideología de la "amenaza yihadista". Y van...

Permalink 28.08.12 @ 21:52:00. Archivado en Derecho Público (Constitucional e Internacional), Terrorismo, Servicios de inteligencia

Carlos Ruiz Miguel

He sostenido en este blog desde hace mucho tiempo que en España no existe "amenaza yihadista". Los tribunales, sobre todo el Tribunal Supremo, han ido desmontando una a una las "operaciones antiyihadistas" a las que se ponen nombres a cual más ridículo (Nova, Tigris, Fitch, Duna, Frontón, etc.). Ahora la Audiencia Nacional ha vuelto a desmontar otra de esas operaciones.

Una a una las "operaciones antiyihadistas" montadas por el ex-juez prevaricador Garzón y ciertos sectores de la inteligencia policial han seguido el mismo ciclo: 1) anuncio a bombo y platillo del desmantelamiento de una "peligrosísima" "célula" dizque "yihadista" a instancias de la "inteligencia" policial; 2) complicidad de los jueces de instrucción de la Audiencia Nacional; 3) Absolución de una parte de los "peligrosísimos" dizque "yihadistas" por la Audiencia Nacional; y 4) Absolución de aún más "peligrosísimos" supuestos "terroristas" por el Tribunal Supremo.

La lista de esas operaciones es larga. A la misma se añade ahora otra más. Reproduzco el despacho publicado por Europa Press.

Sentencia de la Audiencia Nacional
*Absuelto un presunto islamista porque a pesar de sus "ideas violentas", no había pasado "a la acción"*

MADRID, 28 Ago. (EUROPA PRESS) -

La Audiencia Nacional ha absuelto al presunto islamista Abdelkader Ayachine, que regentaba una carnicería musulmana en Burgos, de los cargos terroristas que le imputaba la Fiscalía, al considerar que a pesar de que tenía "ideas violentas propias de un islamismo radical", no había pasado "del plano del pensamiento al de la acción", por lo que su actuación no merece reproche penal.

Así consta en una sentencia dictada por la Sección Segunda de la Sala de lo Penal, a la que ha tenido acceso Europa Press, en la que se absuelve por falta de pruebas a Ayachine, para el que el fiscal Daniel Campos y la Asociación de Víctimas del Terrorismo (AVT) pidieron en julio pasado diez años de cárcel por un delito de integración en organización terrorista.

Los magistrados Ángel Hurtado (presidente y ponente), Julio de Diego y José Ricardo de Prada sostienen que "el mantenimiento de ideas violentas propias de un islamismo radical, incluso las relaciones con otras personas que participen de esas mismas ideas, en principio, no constituye delito". Para ello, argumentan, es "necesario la realización de alguna actividad o manifestación externa reveladora de que se pasan a hacer efectivas esas ideas".

[...]​
Artículo completo aquí: Desde el Atlántico - Otro gatillazo de la ideología de la "amenaza yihadista". Y van...


----------



## M. Priede (31 Ago 2012)

Sisebuto

Carlos Ruiz Miguel escribía en LD. Es de derecha liberal, pero no comulga con ruedas de molino. Fíjate todo lo que ha escrito sobre el tema. Está al pie de la noticia que enlazas

_ARTÍCULOS SOBRE EL TEMA PUBLICADOS EN ESTE BLOG

Operación Duna: nuevo ridículo de la ideología de la "amenaza yihadista" (25-IV-2012)

¿No habrá paz para la verdad? (25-II-2012)

Obsesión "yihadista": inasequibles al ridículo (2-X-2011)

Farsa "yihadista": representación en Marruecos. Interrogantes (30-VI-2009)

"Operación Frontón" contra el "yihadismo": otra siniestra farsa (25-V-2009)

Bengalas infantiles, explosivos yihadistas (6-V-2009)

Operación Tigris: otro engaño de la ideología de la "amenaza yihadista" (25-III-2009)

Nuevas mentiras sobre la "amenaza yihadista": ahora sobre el PSC (11-II-2009)

"Operación Fish": otra mentira de la ideología de la "amenaza yihadista" (6-II-2009)

El fraude de la ideología de la "amenaza yihadista": nuevos datos (2-II-2009)

Otra mentira sobre la "amenaza" "yihadista" al descubierto (7-I-2009)_

Desde el Atlántico - Otro gatillazo de la ideología de la "amenaza yihadista". Y van...


----------



## sisebuto (1 Sep 2012)

Carlos Ruiz Miguel es un analista fundamental para saber qué se cuece por la morería, en este caso sobre la "franquicia" Alqaeda con que Mojamé despeja la zona de testigos incómodos para fagotizarse el Sahara Occidental con banco pesquero, petroleo, fosfatos, jaimas y saharauis. Todo ello con patrocinio gabacho, bajada de bragas de la "potencia" colonizadora y bendición del Imperio.


----------



## M. Priede (1 Sep 2012)

sisebuto dijo:


> Carlos Ruiz Miguel es un analista fundamental para saber qué se cuece por la morería, en este caso sobre la "franquicia" Alqaeda con que Mojamé despeja la zona de testigos incómodos para fagotizarse el Sahara Occidental con banco pesquero, petroleo, fosfatos, jaimas y saharauis. Todo ello con patrocinio gabacho, bajada de bragas de la "potencia" colonizadora y bendición del Imperio.



Imposible una síntesis mejor.


----------



## swing (5 Sep 2012)

Rodas
No estoy de acuerdo con tu teoría sobre las mochilas y el "atentado menor". Cuando saque un poco de tiempo te explicaré detalladamente por qué.

Belga
Hay que tener en cuenta que parte de la información proviene de JAR... y tal;-)


----------



## belga197 (5 Sep 2012)

swing dijo:


> Hay que tener en cuenta que parte de la información proviene de JAR... y tal;-)



Por supuesto. Por cierto, actualización. Pedro Agudo dimite como asesor de Cosidó, supuestamente por lo de la Academia de su mujer, y se reincorpora a la Comisaría General de Información en donde manda...¡tachán!!!! su amigo Enrique Barón.

Y luego nos cuentan lo de las células de Rubalcaba.


----------



## CONSPIRADO (5 Sep 2012)

Lo del "atentado menor" es una teoría muy antigua que defendían Trola y otros.
Se trataría de que a Aznar, con objeto de darle un buen empujón electoral a Mariano, le vendieron un atentado de etarras con moritos en los trenes, organizado desde las cárceles y perpetrado por los pocos cabecillas que le quedaban entonces a la ETA. Seguramente le vendieron que sería sin víctimas porque pillarían a los autores in situ, les fallarían las bombas (¿mochila de Vallecas?). Probablemente lo esperaban para última hora del Jueves o para el Viernes, justo antes de la jornada de reflexión.
Y el sábado detendrían a toda la cúpula de la ETA y a un buen puñado de moritos.
Esto, sin duda, implicaría meses de preparación de la jugada.
Quizás otras "perdices" que trabajaban para Francia dieron el cante de lo que se preparaba a sus jefes gabachos. Entonces estos prepararon los atentados del 11-M para la mañana del Jueves. 
Debieron darle hilo a la cometa y dejar hacer a los que preparaban el "atentado menor", mientras acopiaban pruebas de lo que aquellos estaban preparando para tener a Aznar bien agarrado de los webos.
Sin duda tuvieron que venderle la jugada a USA para que aceptase esto a cambio de contrapartidas como la entrada de Francia en la estructura militar de la OTAN y algunos trabajitos en África, Pakistán y Siria.
Algo así explicaría muchas de las cosas que hemos visto tanto del pre, como del post 11-M.
Yo, como Rodas y otros, también creo que debió pasar algo parecido.

Slds.


----------



## M. Priede (5 Sep 2012)

CONSPIRADO dijo:


> Lo del "atentado menor" es una teoría muy antigua que defendían Trola y otros.
> Se trataría de que a Aznar, con objeto de darle un buen empujón electoral a Mariano, le vendieron un atentado de etarras con moritos en los trenes, organizado desde las cárceles y perpetrado por los pocos cabecillas que le quedaban entonces a la ETA. Seguramente le vendieron que sería sin víctimas porque pillarían a los autores in situ, les fallarían las bombas (¿mochila de Vallecas?). Probablemente lo esperaban para última hora del Jueves o para el Viernes, justo antes de la jornada de reflexión.
> Y el sábado detendrían a toda la cúpula de la ETA y a un buen puñado de moritos.
> Esto, sin duda, implicaría meses de preparación de la jugada.
> ...



¿Cuándo dijo eso Trola?


----------



## CONSPIRADO (5 Sep 2012)

A Trola no le leí decirlo así, pero siempre hablaba de dos trolas, una etarra y una mora y de dos atentados, uno trampa y otro real.
Hubo bastantes debates sobre el asunto, puedes verlo en la anchoa.


Slds


----------



## belga197 (7 Sep 2012)

Ha habido cambios. Pedro Agudo no se queda en Información. Le "destierran" a la Embajada en Roma. 

Cosidó envía a Pedro Agudo a la embajada en Roma - Seguridad y Tribunales

A ver si esta es la definitiva.


----------



## Tarúguez (8 Sep 2012)

Tenemos nueva red terrorista:

*US declares Haqqanis terrorists; implications for Afghan talks, Pakistan, captured US soldier*

US declares Haqqanis terrorists; implications for Afghan talks, Pakistan, captured US soldier - The Washington Post



Se veía venir:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ion-a-pakistan-nueva-amenaza-red-haqqani.html


----------



## M. Priede (8 Sep 2012)

Tarúguez dijo:


> Tenemos nueva red terrorista:
> 
> *US declares Haqqanis terrorists; implications for Afghan talks, Pakistan, captured US soldier*
> 
> ...



Se veía venir desde 2009 por lo menos. 

Advertencia de Ataque Biológico para el 2013 - YouTube

No se cortan un pelo. cuatro años anunciándolo. Lo mismo la bombas nucleares de Irán. No, con eso llevan más tiempo


----------



## Tarúguez (9 Sep 2012)

*Uno de los ceutíes que murieron en Siria se suicidó al volante de un camión bomba*

*Su viuda la ha reconocido en un vídeo difundido por Al Qaeda

Las Fuerzas de Seguridad temen que se preparen atentados en España en homenaje al "mártir"*


Uno de los ceutíes que murieron en Siria se suicidó al volante de un camión bomba | Política | EL PAÍS


----------



## sukumvir (9 Sep 2012)

M. Priede dijo:


> ¿Cuándo dijo eso Trola?



La trama/trampa de Aznar empezo a circular como hipotesis de trabajo por estos lares de burbuja.info y de alguna manera se retroalimento hacia el Blog de LdP.

Movidas de ficha por Francia, EEUU, etc que mencionais creo que se elabora posteriormente en el Blog de LdP.

Sea como sea, mi opinion es que a traves de estas hipotesis de trama/trampas, o aproximaciones en esa linea, se pueden explicar muchas cosas. Entre ellas el silencio a reganyadientes de Aznar y su sequito; asi como lo que siempre me parecio como una huida repentina a Washington DC, por miedo a ser implicado.

Tambien encaja en la "plantilla" o modus operandi de grandes acciones del ETAdo, donde se traza una linea directa que implica por accion u omision a los titeres politicos:

1.- Chalet de Aravaca donde alguien reunio toda la clase politica "en espera" antes del atentado a Carrero Blanco (incluidos miembros destacados de la Junta Democratica); y que no seria mas que una reunion tertulia que se organizo para documentar con detalle: fotos de entradas/salidas, asistentes, declaraciones vertidas, etc... y donde poco a poco se estan filtrando sus contenidos.

2.- Conversaciones de Lerida entre Armada y lideres del PSOE (pre 23-F) y que no habria sido mas que un cafe informal para "tantear".

Todo organizado con la intencion ulterior de tener:

a.- una version B con la que coaccionar a los titeres politicos a guardar silencio e incluso implicarse en la fabricacion de pruebas falsas por puro pudor a lo que realmente se pudiera atar, y que explica las formas chapuceras con las que falsean y eliminan pruebas; y los extremos a los que tienen que llegar.

b.- una segunda "version" que se va oficializando en el tiempo a traves de una segunda tropa de desinformadores (Palacios et al), cuando la "original" ya no convence al publico.

No me cabe duda que todo lo que se cataloga como "papeles del Cesid" son escenificaciones para tener a los titeres politicos cogidos por donde mas duele.

No entiendo muy bien toda las hipotesis posteriores de Francia, USA etc... A mi siempre me ha parecido estar ante una operacion militar a gran escala con distintos grados y jerarquias y donde como siempre se busca la complicidad de unos y otros a traves del miedo, mentira, amenaza o simples pretensiones falsas; con muy poco margen de error e improvisacion.


----------



## M. Priede (9 Sep 2012)

Sukumbir

_La trama/trampa de Aznar empezo a circular como hipotesis de trabajo por estos lares de burbuja.info y de alguna manera se retroalimento hacia el Blog de LdP.

Movidas de ficha por Francia, EEUU, etc que mencionais creo que se elabora posteriormente en el Blog de LdP._
Si algo se prohibió expresamente en el blog de LdP fue hablar de la autoría desde el momento en dejaron de aparecer en el horizonte los moros los etarras y los socialistas​--------------------------
_Sea como sea, mi opinion es que a traves de estas hipotesis de trama/trampas, o aproximaciones en esa linea, se pueden explicar muchas cosas. Entre ellas el silencio a reganyadientes de Aznar y su sequito; asi como lo que siempre me parecio como una huida repentina a Washington DC, por miedo a ser implicado._

¿Huida a W.? ¿Se refiere a Dezcallar? A Dezcallar lo premiaron con la embajada en el Vaticano y luego con la embajada en Was., con el vistro bueno de Washington, claro. Cómo si no.​---------------------------------------------
_Tambien encaja en la "plantilla" o modus operandi de grandes acciones del ETAdo, donde se traza una linea directa que implica por accion u omision a los titeres politicos:

1.- Chalet de Aravaca donde alguien reunio toda la clase politica "en espera" antes del atentado a Carrero Blanco (incluidos miembros destacados de la Junta Democratica); y que no seria mas que una reunion tertulia que se organizo para documentar con detalle: fotos de entradas/salidas, asistentes, declaraciones vertidas, etc... y donde poco a poco se estan filtrando sus contenidos._

Si lo que quiere es dar marcha atrás y adelante y hacer un totum revolutum, creo que mejor le irá el hilo abierto por Swing​---------------------------------------------
_2.- Conversaciones de Lerida entre Armada y lideres del PSOE (pre 23-F) y que no habria sido mas que un cafe informal para "tantear".

Todo organizado con la intencion ulterior de tener:

a.- una version B con la que coaccionar a los titeres politicos a guardar silencio e incluso implicarse en la fabricacion de pruebas falsas por puro pudor a lo que realmente se pudiera atar, y que explica las formas chapuceras con las que falsean y eliminan pruebas; y los extremos a los que tienen que llegar.​_
Sigue mezclando el 23-f con el 11-m. Ponga orden en la exposición, porque si tienen algo que ver, con lo que usted dice no se entiende nada​---------------------------------------------------
_b.- una segunda "version" que se va oficializando en el tiempo a traves de una segunda tropa de desinformadores (Palacios et al), cuando la "original" ya no convence al publico._

Palacios no es ningún desinformador. Habla de lo que tantos sabían y nadie podía publicar hasta que pasan los años debidos, y siempre en libro,nunca en televisión. Lo mismo con Pilar Urbano y el atentado a Carrero. ¿Vio los últimos documentales sobre el 23-f realizados por TVE? Se entiende menos que en los de hace 30 años. El arte de no decir nada.​------------------------------------------------------
_No me cabe duda que todo lo que se cataloga como "papeles del Cesid" son escenificaciones para tener a los titeres politicos cogidos por donde mas duele._

Se exige una explicación argumentada. Afirmar no es probar​------------------------------------------------------
_No entiendo muy bien toda las hipotesis posteriores de Francia, USA etc... A mi siempre me ha parecido estar ante una operacion militar a gran escala con distintos grados y jerarquias y donde como siempre se busca la complicidad de unos y otros a traves del miedo, mentira, amenaza o simples pretensiones falsas; con muy poco margen de error e improvisacion._

No entiende los de EEUU y Francia pero entiende lo incomprensible para cualquiera, esto es: que el 11-m fue un golpe interno y que sin embargo todo el mundo lo avala al darle cobertura islamista. ¿Por qué? ¿Qué salían ganando en esos países quitando a Aznar y poniendo a Zapatero? 

¿11-M, QUIÉN ESTÁ DETRÁS? - YouTube​


----------



## belga197 (9 Sep 2012)

Alguna novedad sobre Interligare que nos "adelanta" Intereconomía.

Interligare fue considerada filial del CNI en un juicio contra yihadistas en 2010 | Intereconomía | 840855

_La defensa de los 11 yihadistas que planearon volar el Metro de Barcelona en 2008 presentó como pruebas en el juicio celebrado en 2010 diversos trabajos y documentos de Interligare y el testimonio de José Luis Martín Juárez, el presidente de la empresa, a la que consideraba “de facto” filial del Centro Nacional de Inteligencia (CNI). 

Según consta en la sentencia del Tribunal Supremo de diciembre de 2010, en la que se estima el recurso de los condenados y una considerable rebaja de penas, la defensa presentó como pruebas, que finalmente fueron denegadas por diversas razones, una conferencia sobre organizaciones criminales impartida por Martín Juárez en 2008 y el testimonio de este como responsable, “a la postre”, de una empresa filial del CNI._

La sentencia a la que alude. Páginas 32 y 33.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/92089271/Casación Supremo islamistas metro Barcelona 2008.pdf


----------



## M. Priede (9 Sep 2012)

belga197 dijo:


> Alguna novedad sobre Interligare que nos "adelanta" Intereconomía.
> 
> Interligare fue considerada filial del CNI en un juicio contra yihadistas en 2010 | Intereconomía | 840855
> 
> ...



En España todos los caminos conducen a Roma, es decir: al CNI.

El CNI es como Gibraltar, solo que en la Cuesta de las Perdices


----------



## swing (10 Sep 2012)

Rodas dijo:


> Hola swing, es un placer seguir leyendote
> Me acabo de incorporar al blog y he llegado en el hilo hasta tu post #526.
> 
> 
> ...









Rodas 
Voy a intentar responderte aunque sea de forma un poco esquemática.
El hecho de que el tema del 11M tomara fuerza dos años después del atentado, cuando se dice que la mochila de Vallecas y la kangoo son pruebas falsas nos hace perder la perspectiva.



<i>El PP reconvirtio las mochilas de verdaderas a falsas <b>a toda prisa,</b> para salvar los muebles y tiró de los confidentes habituales, totalmente controlados, para crear la banda de moritos colocadores mochilas a destajo. Habia que ocultar que eran malos y tontos, por ese orden.</i>



Si el PP tuviera preparado un atentado con mochilas hubiera huído de ellas como de la peste. Sin embargo, con ellas se monta toda la estructura de esa ambigua versión oficial que nos lleva a Asturias y en la que nos cuentan historias falsas de moritos con etarras y negligencias o complicidades de gente relacionada con el PSOE o el Gal. Hernando y Huarte.
Se dedican a ello durante dos largos años y añaden las falsas mochilas de los de Cañaveras en Baqueira.
Por otra parte, las mochilas son tan falsas como los móviles, lo de Asturias y todo lo demás. En algunos lugares donde explotaron las bombas no cabe una mochila. Tanto las mochilas como lo de Alcalá lo que pretenden es dar la sensación de que el atentado lo han hecho unos terroristas (moritos o etarras el 12M y hasta el día de hoy) subiendo y bajando de los trenes. 
Si vamos a los hecho concretos, nos encontramos con lo siguiente.



La mochila de Jacobo en el Pozo lleva por allí dando vueltas desde las 8:30 aproximadamente y nos dicen que es explotada a las 10:30.
Un policía municipal encuentra una mochila buscando víctimas en un vagón donde no ha explotado ninguna bomba.
Dos motoristas del nuevo grupo que empieza ese día (asturianos, que tiene tela la cosa) dicen que ven la mochila sacada por Jacobo del tren. Pero la descripción de las tres (mochilas) es diferente. Incluso el dibujo realizado por el de la científica al díasiguiente cambia la descripción de la mochila y el color de los cables. En un primer momento nos dicen que la goma 2 eco analizada salió de una muestra de esa mochila que es sacada por la policía en la misma estación. 
Repito: La mochila se supone que ha estado en la estación de El Pozo 2 horas antes de que “se les vaya”.
Hasta Cuadro va a el Pozo a las 10 e informa sobre sus características a las 10:15.
¿Por qué no hay fotos y video de las supuestas mochilas? ¿Por qué no hay restos, como no hay restos de los móviles? Hablamos de una(s) mochila(s) que se supone que ha(n) estado dando vueltas por la estación durante dos horas.
Por el riesgo, desde luego, no es.
El caso es que esa melé de mochilas permite montar el paripé de Vallecas. Pero cuando llega el juicio en febrero de 2007, Manzano ya ha sido nombrado malo oficial y dimitido en diciembre de 2006. Será él quien se cargue la mochila de Vallecas, diciendo que sus policías revisaron los objetos de la estación dos veces. Y Cuadro se cargará ambas, la del Pozo y la de Vallecas, cuando se equivoca y queda en evidencia que conocía el explosivo de la mochila de Vallecas antes de que fuera analizado.



En el juicio se carga la mochila de Jacobo -que había descrito a las 10:15 a Pintado- con su telefonillo y tal y tal.



<i>Imposible tenerla en esos momentos, ¿eh? porque, en primer lugar, el TEDAX, cuando… después de explosionar la eh… la, el paquete de… eh, El Pozo, y hablar conmigo, y hablar los que estábamos allí, <b>no habían visto ninguno el contenido del paquete porque estaba recubierto en una bolsa de plástico. Por tanto, nadie sabe lo que había dentro del paquete,</b> sabían que había un explosivo. (Juicio 11-M, preguntas de acusación de Celestino Pires))</i>




Y “despedaza” la mochila de Vallecas




<i>5:15 h., Llama al Subdirector Gabinete Técnico y le dice que el artefacto está desactivado. Fuentes es el encargado de avisar a Díaz Pintado. Cuadro llama a De la Morena (***). Va a ver la bolsa con SM después de desactivada. (Juicio 11-M, preguntas de acusación Ángeles Pedraza) 

Cuando, ya cuando fue antes. Es decir, cuando aquello<b> lo desact… lo despedazan, porque no fue desactivado, fue despedazado, eh</b>… acto seguido… y ya no revestía ningún peligro, entonces yo llamo al Comisario General de Información ¿eh? y llamo al Subdirector General del Gabinete Técnico, ya lo he comenté anteriormente. (Juicio 11-M, preguntas de acusación)</i>


Tampoco hay fotos de la mochila de Vallecas (se supone que Cuadro le ha quitado la cámara y luego el carrete al fotógrafo de la PC), hasta que el 30 de marzo, la cadena americana ABC nos saca una foto de la mochila intacta que había sido despedazada. Esa mochila que no sabemos si tenía Manzano o los de la “sección logística del atentado”, según Llamazares en sus conclusiones de la Comisión: Los de Rebiz Moda;-)


En cuanto a la mochila que aparece en el centro del primer vagón del tren de Atocha , tampoco tiene ningún sentido. Basta con ver el video del calvo con el que han intoxicado a destajo.
Nos dicen que la explotan a las 9:59.

La mochila de Atocha estorbaba a todos los que tenían que salir del tren.
Y salían tranquilamente, que aun no había explotado nada.
Como mínimo la tenían que haber apartado o se apartaría ella sola de las patadas o los tropezones de la gente al salir. Y habría numerosos testigos que habrían declarado que pasaron por encima de aquella mochila y que fueron afortunados porque no explotó.
Nadie vio esa mochila. Nadie vio ninguna mochila, ni hay fotos de ninguna mochila porque no había ninguna mochila.


----------



## M. Priede (10 Sep 2012)

Swing

Te contradices: _Si el PP tuviera preparado un atentado con mochilas hubiera huído de ellas como de la peste._

No tendría por qué hacerlo. Esas mochilas llevan a la ETA, no al PP. Tú mismo lo dices a renglón seguido

_Sin embargo, con ellas se monta toda la estructura de esa ambigua versión oficial que nos lleva a Asturias y en la que nos cuentan historias falsas de moritos con etarras y negligencias o complicidades de gente relacionada con el PSOE o el Gal. Hernando y Huarte.
Se dedican a ello durante dos largos años y añaden las falsas mochilas de los de Cañaveras en Baqueira.
Por otra parte, las mochilas son tan falsas como los móviles, lo de Asturias y todo lo demás. En algunos lugares donde explotaron las bombas no cabe una mochila. Tanto las mochilas como lo de Alcalá lo que pretenden es dar la sensación de que el atentado lo han hecho unos terroristas (moritos o etarras el 12M y hasta el día de hoy) subiendo y bajando de los trenes. _


----------



## M. Priede (10 Sep 2012)

Ahora que hay negociación el Vaticano ataca a la ETA. No antes, que era cuando interesaba. Recuerden los tiempos de Añoveros y Setién y de todo el clero vasco. Tocó el silbato la OTAN y hubo negociación por narices. La Iglesia, como siempre, a la sombra del árbol que más sombra da. 

Recuerden aquello de la Red Gladio, Aldo Moro, el atentando en la estación de Bolonia, la Democracia Cristiana. En fin. Aquí los tienen, al lado del que ordenó que ETA dejara de matar y España se rindiera

Munilla mete el dedo en la llaga en el caso Bolinaga - Libertad Digital


----------



## swing (10 Sep 2012)

Priede
Algún día deberías de dejar tu pensamiento entrecortado y entender el contexto de las cosas. 
La teoría que plantea Rodas es que el PP tiene preparado un "miniatentado" de Eta con mochilas y le chantajean con ello.
Por eso dice: 
<i>El PP reconvirtio las mochilas de verdaderas a falsas a toda prisa</i>

Pero no es eso lo que ocurrió, sino lo que digo a continuación. Plantó las mochilas y siguió con ellas hasta crear toda la trama.
La última intoxicación pepera para celebrar el aniversario del 11M del 2012 ha sido (aparte de lo de los trenes encontrados de los que ya hemos hablado aquí) la que tú planteas. Francia y Marruecos con lo de Perejil, que lo sacó Ana Botella.
A estás alturas de la peli resulta tan absurdo como si mantuvieramos que el PP dice que subir el IVA es malo.

PD A ver cuando dejas de tomar la parte por el todo.


----------



## M. Priede (11 Sep 2012)

Swing

_Priede
Algún día deberías de dejar tu pensamiento entrecortado y entender el contexto de las cosas. _
No me digas las mismas cosas que yo te digo a ti, anda​
-------------------------------
_La teoría que plantea Rodas es que el PP tiene preparado un "miniatentado" de Eta con mochilas y le chantajean con ello.
Por eso dice: 
<i>El PP reconvirtio las mochilas de verdaderas a falsas a toda prisa</i>_

Rodas tiene el cacao mental producido por todos los que tenéis el síndrome que afectaba al protagonistas de Puente sobre el Kwai, que no sois capaces de olvidaros de los tejemanejes del 11-m, en días sucesivos y meses posteriores, cuando resulta que eso no lleva a ninguna autoría, solo al encubrimiento.

Y sí te contradices cuando primero dices que el PP no le gustaría que le asociaran con las mochilas cuando restulta luego apuntas a que toda la trama está montada para asociar islamistas y etarras. Al menos los etarras ya venían 'avisando', aunque siempre sospechamos que las cloacas propusieron a Aznar un atentado de falsa bandera​----------------------------
_Pero no es eso lo que ocurrió, sino lo que digo a continuación. Plantó las mochilas y siguió con ellas hasta crear toda la trama.
La última intoxicación pepera para celebrar el aniversario del 11M del 2012 ha sido (aparte de lo de los trenes encontrados de los que ya hemos hablado aquí) la que tú planteas. Francia y Marruecos con lo de Perejil, que lo sacó Ana Botella.
A estás alturas de la peli resulta tan absurdo como si mantuvieramos que el PP dice que subir el IVA es malo._

Yo no planteo que fuera Francia y Marruecos (eso lo sostuve hasta marzo de 2009) sino que como sabes muy bien desde entonces sostengo que fueron Francia y Estados Unidos los autres, con la complicidad de nuestras cloacas, que trabajan para ellos​
-----------------------------

_PD A ver cuando dejas de tomar la parte por el todo._

Joder, qué cara, es lo que yo siempre te digo a ti. Que mezclas todo. Me remito a lo que te dije en su día

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...miles-de-autoria-del-11-m-89.html#post6449841


----------



## swing (11 Sep 2012)

Priede

Todo es cuestión de condicionales y disyuntivas para poder quitar el grano de la paja , poder avanzar en alguna dirección y no tirarse más de 1000 post hablando por hablar.
El sistema es muy sencillo.

Si yo fuera rico...dubidubi , dubidubi dubidu
Pero como no lo soy...


Si el PP fuera chantajeado por preparar un “miniatentado” con mochilas que iban a ser encontradas en el último momento... se habría alejado de ellas como de la peste.
Pero como lo que hizo fue montar la historia de las mochilas y crear a partir de ellas las tramas falsas...no fue chantajeado por ésto.
Si los hechos conocidos ( el comentario siguiente que ignoras) demuestran que lo de las mochilas es un juego de trileros ni te cuento.




Y así con todo. Hay que poder ir descartando cosas, restando, para no acabar como EM y los otros medios “conspiranóicos”, que sólo saben sumar y sumar tramas.




Si las pruebas fueran verdaderas... las tramas surgidas de esas pruebas podrían ser verdaderas.
Pero si mantenemos que las pruebas son falsas no podemos mantener simultáneamente que las tramas surgidas de esas pruebas son reales y los personajes los verdaderos culpables. Y menos aun, como da a entender EM, con titadyne de Mina Conchita.




Si -como defendía Alioli- las pruebas eran falsas, pero colocadas para detener a los verdaderos culpables , no podemos acusar al PSOE de haberlas puesto (habría que estarles agradecidos por resolver el caso) , sobre todo cuando esas pruebas que se supone que ha puesto el PSOE implican en el atentado a gente del PSOE. Y encima mantener que son los del PP los que se han pegado un tiro en el pie porque los pobres son buenos pero tontos.




Si el PP fue chantajeado para decir que el atentado lo había hecho Al Qaeda y había aceptado el chantaje, se habría callado también después en lugar de seguir creando pruebas falsas durante años y no estaríamos aquí 8 años después escribiendo chorradas en un blog.

Si dudas o niegas la VO del 11M, deberías de dudar o negar también las VO y los titulares que condujeron a esa situación, sobre todo cuando el paso del tiempo ha demostrado que muchas “verdades” de entonces no eran más que un espejismo...y un timo.




Si tu intención era montar un hilo en el que no se dieran opiniones sobre el 11M sino que se hablara de hechos concretos que pueden ser demostrados y documentados no te saldrían granos cada vez que alguien habla de hechos concretos de lo que ocurrió el 11M.



Si no te salieran granos cada vez que alguien habla de los hechos que ocurrieron aquél día y durante por lo menos 4 años y leyeras lo que se escribe y lo comprobaras, verías que las tramas falsas no son improvisadas, aunque algunas tuvieron que ir mutando para hacer los chantajes oportunos en cada momento.




Si las tramas falsas no son improvisadas y Bush y Chirac estaban traicionando a Aznar, Aznar sabía que iba a ser traicionado por Bush y Chirac y tenía una respuesta preparada.



Si como afirmas, el PSOE es antiamericano (esto es para caerse al suelo de la risa y dejar el debate) y el PP proamericano, no tiene sentido que los americanos hagan un atentado para quitar a su aliado y colocar a su enemigo.



Si afirmas que Chirac propuso a Bush hacer un atentado en España (¿y luego qué?) no puedes presentar como prueba de esa afirmación el enfado de Bush y Chirac por la guerra de Irak.




Si la reconciliación entre Bush y Chirac (la primera de ellas, que se pasaron dos años reconciliándose una y otra vez) tuvo lugar en abril del 2004, no puedes afirmar que vino después del 11M porque sí y vale ya.




Si la prueba de que los franceses hicieron el 11M con los americanos es la integración total en la OTAN con Sarkozy, no tiene sentido que para meter de presidente a Sarkozy tengan que montar la Operación Clearstream, puesto que ya lo habrían conseguido con Chirac.



Si el episodio definitivo de la Operación Clearstream es montado por Rondot (implicado en el atentado de Karachi por la negativa de Chirac a pagar las comisiones) y aquí hubiera ocurrido algo similar ,el atentado se habría hecho en Cataluña, no en Madrid con un Aznar que perdía el culo por ir a salvar al soldado Rondot.
Ni Michavila estaría en Francia el 2 de marzo condecorando al ministro Perben mientras éste sacaba lo de AZF. 
Ni Loyola de Palacio se dedicaría al negocio de los trenes con Perben cuando éste se convirtió en ministro de transportes. 
Ni Ana Palacio, la enemiga de los franceses con su “guerra de guerrillas” durante su actuación en los prolegómenos de la guerra de Irak, trabajaría para empresa estatal francesa Areva.






Igualmente, antes de arremeter contra todo el que escriba en tu hilo, deberías de pensar que no todo son condicionales y disyuntivas.
El que Dezcallar fuera de embajador a EEUU no excluye el que Aznar lo hiciera 4años antes como te dice Sukumbir. Y el que te hayas creado tu particular historieta de buenos y malos no debería impedirte reconocer que Dezcallar defendió exactamente lo mismo que Aznar cuando participó en la Comisión de Investigación.
Incluyendo el atentado electoral que tú defiendes.




<i>11-M LA INVESTIGACION / Dezcallar afirma que los servicios secretos no «espían a políticos, sólo persiguen a terroristas» y que Bin Laden no dirigió ni organizó la masacre de Madrid / No descartó la pista etarra hasta el día 13</i>

<i>El ex director del CNI considera que los terroristas eligieron la fecha del 11-M «con intención»</i>




Y que el director del CNI, Saiz, no le pide los papeles del CNI a Dezcallar. 
Se los pide a Aznar.

ESPAA / EL MUNDO / Martes, 20 de julio de 2004


Y que en el interludio entre su estancia en el Vaticano y en Washington (2006), Dezcallar se dedicaba a vender goma 2 eco con otro pepero del clan Agag, Alejandro de Oyarzabal, siendo también vicepresidente del Instituto Elcano, los de la página noruega que fue tan decisiva el 11M.


----------



## M. Priede (11 Sep 2012)

Swing

_Priede

Todo es cuestión de condicionales y disyuntivas para poder quitar el grano de la paja , poder avanzar en alguna dirección y no tirarse más de 1000 post hablando por hablar.
El sistema es muy sencillo.

Si yo fuera rico...dubidubi , dubidubi dubidu
Pero como no lo soy..._

No entiendo nada. Yo siempre dije que solo se podía apuntar a la autoría con hipótesis, lo mismo que cuando se investiga un crimen. Las pruebas definitivas nunca las tendremos. Ni siquiera aunque alguno cantara. Con desacreditarlo, pues ya está. *Solo una crisis terrible entre la UE y EEUU podría desatar algo así, y siempre off the record, jamás acusándose unos a otros*​------------------------------------------

_Si el PP fuera chantajeado por preparar un “miniatentado” con mochilas que iban a ser encontradas en el último momento... se habría alejado de ellas como de la peste._

O todo lo contrario: puesto que lo van a incriminar tendrá que coger esas mochilas y decir que son de islamistas y no de etarras. Por la cuente que le trae.​-------------------------------------------
_Pero como lo que hizo fue montar la historia de las mochilas y crear a partir de ellas las tramas falsas...no fue chantajeado por ésto._

Eso de que no fue chantajeado lo dices tú porque sí. Además ya sabes que considero secundario si el PP sabía o no del atentado, porque tanto si sabía como si no, el caso es que se puso a las órdenes de quienes lo cometieron. Y cuando digo el PP digo el Gobierno de Aznar​--------------------------------------------
_Si los hechos conocidos ( el comentario siguiente que ignoras) demuestran que lo de las mochilas es un juego de trileros ni te cuento._

De cualquier manera es pura farsa, tanto si en el PP sabía antes del 11-m de un atentado con mochilas como si no​-------------------------------------------
_Y así con todo. _
Y así con nada. No has dicho nada que pruebe tu teoría de que el 11-m, tal y como sucedió, se llevó a cabo con el visto bueno de Aznar y parte de su gobierno​--------------------------------------------
_Hay que poder ir descartando cosas, restando, para no acabar como EM y los otros medios “conspiranóicos”, que sólo saben sumar y sumar tramas._

Y lo dices tú, que en tres párrafos pasas de Gladio a Sánchez Manzano y acabas en la OAS y la Batalla de Argel​---------------------------------------------
_Si las pruebas fueran verdaderas... las tramas surgidas de esas pruebas podrían ser verdaderas._

No conozco a nadie que diga que las pruebas son verdaderas. Las pruebas oficiales, me refiero​-----------------------------------------
_Pero si mantenemos que las pruebas son falsas no podemos mantener simultáneamente que las tramas surgidas de esas pruebas son reales y los personajes los verdaderos culpables. Y menos aun, como da a entender EM, con titadyne de Mina Conchita._

Estás hablando con otro, no conmigo. Jamás dije que las pruebas fueran verdaderas​-------------------------------
_Si -como defendía Alioli- las pruebas eran falsas, pero colocadas para detener a los verdaderos culpables , no podemos acusar al PSOE de haberlas puesto (habría que estarles agradecidos por resolver el caso) , sobre todo cuando esas pruebas que se supone que ha puesto el PSOE implican en el atentado a gente del PSOE. Y encima mantener que son los del PP los que se han pegado un tiro en el pie porque los pobres son buenos pero tontos._

Alioli era de los Peones Negros Libres, una terminal del CNI, no sé si a sueldo o como tontos útiles​-----------------------------------
_Si el PP fue chantajeado para decir que el atentado lo había hecho Al Qaeda y había aceptado el chantaje, se habría callado también después en lugar de seguir creando pruebas falsas durante años y no estaríamos aquí 8 años después escribiendo chorradas en un blog._

No señor. Precisamente si guarda silencio es cuando levanta sospechas. Mejor enredarlo todo, tal y como hacía Jaime Ignacio del Burgo y otros, que en la Comisión decían una cosa y a la prensa de derecha otra cosa bien diferente. La mayor parte de las páginas que encentras por ahí hablando del 11-s, están bajo control del Huevo. Bien directamente o bien infiltradas. Casi con toda probabilidad que Alex Jones y Daniel Estulin trabajan para aquellos a quienes denuncian; lo mismo los PPNNLL en España​-----------------------------------------
_Si dudas o niegas la VO del 11M, deberías de dudar o negar también las VO y los titulares que condujeron a esa situación, sobre todo cuando el paso del tiempo ha demostrado que muchas “verdades” de entonces no eran más que un espejismo...y un timo._

Joder, ¿pero me puedes decir dónde he afirmado que la VO sea verdadera? Si yo nunca participé en los Peones Negros, desmontando el sumario ni la versión oficial. *Desde el principio supe que la versión oficial era falsa y que por tanto jamás nos llevaría a la autoría, por eso me fijé exclusivamente en los movimientos anteriores y posteriores de la política internacional y que podían llevar por el medio el asunto del 11-m. Y por eso mismo hasta el 11 de marzo de 2009 no caí en la cuenta del negocio habido entre franceses y norteamericanos* A mí el Titadyne, la Goma dos, los almalás y los mojamés nunca me importaron, viendo desde el principio que todo era un montaje​-----------------------------------------
_Si tu intención era montar un hilo en el que no se dieran opiniones sobre el 11M sino que se hablara de hechos concretos que pueden ser demostrados y documentados no te saldrían granos cada vez que alguien habla de hechos concretos de lo que ocurrió el 11M._
Hechos a los que volvéis una y otra vez y que no conducen a nada, salvo a que el PP hizo todo lo posible por ocultar a los verdaderos autores.​---------------------------------------------
_Si no te salieran granos cada vez que alguien habla de los hechos que ocurrieron aquél día y durante por lo menos 4 años y leyeras lo que se escribe y lo comprobaras, verías que las tramas falsas no son improvisadas, aunque algunas tuvieron que ir mutando para hacer los chantajes oportunos en cada momento._

Está bien saber si fueron o no improvisadas, pero eso no conduce a la autoría. Ya te he dicho que el hecho de que Aznar hubiese preparado un atentado de falsa bandera no significa que tuviese que ver con lo que definitivamente fue y significó el 11-m. *Ahora bien: como tú sostienes que el PP estaba detrás de todo para pasarle la burbuja inmobiliaria al PSOE y luego heredar... ¿Heredar el qué? Ya se ve lo feliz que está el PP con la situación actual. En las elecciones de 2004 y 2008 Mariano Rajoy hizo todo lo posible para no ganar, ¿verdad que sí? Si todo es pantomima, según tú*​---------------------------------------

_Si las tramas falsas no son improvisadas y Bush y Chirac estaban traicionando a Aznar, Aznar sabía que iba a ser traicionado por Bush y Chirac y tenía una respuesta preparada._

Claro, y por eso andaba mendigando que en la Casa Blanca y en París dieran por buena la autoría de ETA. Pero como todo es pantomima, quizá es acción de mendigar también entraba en el guión ¿verdad, Swing?​--------------------------------------
_Si como afirmas, el PSOE es antiamericano (esto es para caerse al suelo de la risa y dejar el debate) y el PP proamericano, no tiene sentido que los americanos hagan un atentado para quitar a su aliado y colocar a su enemigo._
He dicho siempre que el PSOE es, históricamente, pro-francés, y eso lo convertía en antiamericano cuando Aznar decidió ponerse del lado anglouseño en lo de Irak y en contra del Eje franco-alemán. No he dicho que fuera antiamericano como si fuera Chávez. Eso lo dices tú.​------------------------------------
_Si afirmas que Chirac propuso a Bush hacer un atentado en España (¿y luego qué?)_ 

Luego nada, ¿verdad Swing? A lo mejor la política profrancesa de Zapatero era para disimular. Por eso sacó las tropas de Irak cuando nadie lo esperaba. Y no se lo tuvieron en cuenta porque todo el mundo se dio cuenta de que era un completo irresponsable. Si Zapatero tuviera intención de pesar algo en la escena internacional, jamás se hubiese atrevido a sacar las tropas de Irak, tal y como sugirió Felipe González​[/I]
----------------------------------------
_no puedes presentar como prueba de esa afirmación el enfado de Bush y Chirac por la guerra de Irak._
Eso de que no puedo lo dirás tú. Quizá es invención mía la tensión de Francia y Alemania con EEUU y GB por la invasión de Irak. Quizá. Como todo eray es pantomima, ¿verdad?​--------------------------------------------
_Si la reconciliación entre Bush y Chirac (la primera de ellas, que se pasaron dos años reconciliándose una y otra vez) tuvo lugar en abril del 2004, no puedes afirmar que vino después del 11M porque sí y vale ya._

Es que esa tensión fue todo invención. Como lo del trío de las Azores y el que Giscard nos quitara escaños en el Parlamente Europeo, y Marruecos (notre ami le roi) invadiera Perejil y que Francia, Girac, se negara a condenar esa invasión , y que todo se arreglara por las súplicas de Aznar a Bush. Todo pantomima, ya lo sabemos​------------------------------------------------
_Si la prueba de que los franceses hicieron el 11M con los americanos es la integración total en la OTAN con Sarkozy, no tiene sentido que para meter de presidente a Sarkozy tengan que montar la Operación Clearstream, puesto que ya lo habrían conseguido con Chirac._

Hablamos del 11-m, no de Clearstream y otras cosas que a ti te gusta meter en el totum revolutum en el que te mueves siempre. Sarkozy fue parte de la exigencia de Bush a Francia a cambio de recuperar España, y para eso les sobraba Aznar, el PP, _la aznaridad_ que tan bien definió V. Montalbán q.e.p.d​---------------------------------------
_Si el episodio definitivo de la Operación Clearstream es montado por Rondot (implicado en el atentado de Karachi por la negativa de Chirac a pagar las comisiones)_

Ya está mezclando churras con merinas. Te encanta. Haces un puré con todo para tragar todo lo que quieres tragarte​-----------------------------------------
_y aquí hubiera ocurrido algo similar ,el atentado se habría hecho en Cataluña, no en Madrid con un Aznar que perdía el culo por ir a salvar al soldado Rondot.
Ni Michavila estaría en Francia el 2 de marzo condecorando al ministro Perben mientras éste sacaba lo de AZF. 
Ni Loyola de Palacio se dedicaría al negocio de los trenes con Perben cuando éste se convirtió en ministro de transportes. 
Ni Ana Palacio, la enemiga de los franceses con su “guerra de guerrillas” durante su actuación en los prolegómenos de la guerra de Irak, trabajaría para empresa estatal francesa Areva._

No eres capaz de valorar los hechos. Es un problema cuando nos tenemos que mover con hipótesis. Das una trascendencia a cosas secundarias y relegas las prioritarias. En fin, lo de siempre.​-----------------------------------------
_Igualmente, antes de arremeter contra todo el que escriba en tu hilo, deberías de pensar que no todo son condicionales y disyuntivas._

Todo no, pero a veces sí. O lo uno o lo otro, como haces tú con lo de la versión oficial, que o la tomas o la dejas, lo cual me parece correcto. No me lo parece que me lo digas a mí, que jamás acepté ninguna versión oficial o para-oficial​------------------------------------------------
_El que Dezcallar fuera de embajador a EEUU no excluye el que Aznar lo hiciera 4años antes como te dice Sukumbir._
Aznar fue premiado por Washington, sí. Y Dezcallar. Eso no significa que Aznar no aceptara los hechos consumados, para vergüenza de él. Lo echan y se pone a sueldo de quienes lo echan.​---------------------------------------
_Y el que te hayas creado tu particular historieta de buenos y malos no debería impedirte reconocer que Dezcallar defendió exactamente lo mismo que Aznar cuando participó en la Comisión de Investigación.
Incluyendo el atentado electoral que tú defiendes._

¿Dónde dije yo que defendiera versiones contrarias? El que inventas eres tú​----------------------------------------
<i>11-M LA INVESTIGACION / Dezcallar afirma que los servicios secretos no «espían a políticos, sólo persiguen a terroristas» y que Bin Laden no dirigió ni organizó la masacre de Madrid / No descartó la pista etarra hasta el día 13</i>
¿He negado yo que Dezcallar dijera eso? ¿Dónde? ¿Cuándo?​----------------------------------------

_<i>El ex director del CNI considera que los terroristas eligieron la fecha del 11-M «con intención»</i>
_
Y descubrió el Mediterráneo. ¿O es que los autores no la eligieron con intención? *Según tú, no, que tiene narices el asunto. Tienen todo el año para escoger fecha y lo hacen tres días antes de las elecciones. Casualidades, oye*​--------------------------------------------
_Y que el director del CNI, Saiz, no le pide los papeles del CNI a Dezcallar. 
Se los pide a Aznar.

ESPAA / EL MUNDO / Martes, 20 de julio de 2004_

¿Y por qué se los tenía que pedir a Dezcallar y no a Aznar, si todo el mundo sabe que se los llevó Aznar?​-----------------------------------------------
_Y que en el interludio entre su estancia en el Vaticano y en Washington (2006), Dezcallar se dedicaba a vender goma 2 eco con otro pepero del clan Agag, Alejandro de Oyarzabal, siendo también vicepresidente del Instituto Elcano, los de la página noruega que fue tan decisiva el 11M._
¿Y eso convierte a Dezcallar en inocente o en culpable? Si es que sueltas cosas que no vienen a cuento. Comos si alguien hubiese dicho que Dezcallar no es un pájaro de mucho cuidado.

Mira, Swing, tienes el problema de que manejas mucha información pero no eres capaz de organizarla. Tú crees que sí, pero mezclas todo sin orden ni concierto. En fin, no te estoy diciendo nada neuevo. Saludos.​


----------



## swing (12 Sep 2012)

Priede
Discutir contigo es surrealista y pesadísimo.
Te canto El violinista en el tejado para ver si entiendes como funcionan las condicionales 


<i>Priede

Todo es cuestión de condicionales y disyuntivas para poder quitar el grano de la paja , poder avanzar en alguna dirección y no tirarse más de 1000 post hablando por hablar.
El sistema es muy sencillo.

Si yo fuera rico...dubidubi , dubidubi dubidu
Pero como no lo soy...</i>


¡¡¡Y me respondes ésto!!!



<i>No entiendo nada. Yo siempre dije que solo se podía apuntar a la autoría con hipótesis, lo mismo que cuando se investiga un crimen. Las pruebas definitivas nunca las tendremos. Ni siquiera aunque alguno cantara. Con desacreditarlo, pues ya está.<b> Solo una crisis terrible entre la UE y EEUU podría desatar algo así, y siempre off the record, jamás acusándose unos a otros</i></b>



Y luego empiezas a separar los siguientes párrafos como si yo aceptara la primera premisa; y a responder al buen tuntún, generalmente diciendo manzanas traigo, hasta el punto de que cuando ha comenzado la discusión aceptas mochila como animal de compañía. Algo que, evidentemente, haces sólo por discutir.


Dices que Del Burgo decía una cosa en la Comisión y otra en la prensa, porque sí y vale ya. 
Falso. 
Del Burgo contaba las mismas mentiras en la Comisión que en la prensa. 
Otra cosa es que las mentiras variaran con el paso del tiempo, según lo aconsejara la jugada.
Y una cosa es que el PP entrara en un mutismo que podría ser indicativo de “robo de cartera” y otra muy diferente que se dedicara a poner pruebas falsas con tramas previamente preparadas.


Lo siguiente parece que no lo entiendes tampoco o no lo quieres entender.
Si dudas de la Versión Oficial del 11M deberías cuestionar también lo antecedentes que llevan a esa situación. Desde el “España va bien” hasta la autenticidad del comando Dixan o la Operación Dátil. Incluso tener en cuenta el marrón de Yemen del que habla Gómez Menor en la Comisión ya que te interesa tanto lo geoestratégico. 

Ya veo que eres un lince que porque sí y vale ya sabías desde el principio que el PP colocó las pruebas falsas. Lo que no entiendo es porque sigues buscando desesperadamente quien traicionó a Aznar y porqué te preocupa tanto la situación del pobre Rajoy que no tiene más remedio que robarnos la cartera.
El hecho de que el atentado se hiciera tres días antes de las elecciones es la mayor cortina de humo y la que más ha confundido a la opinión pública.
De hecho hay muchísima gente que incluso ahora que Rajoy mete la mano en su bolsillo está convencida de que si Rajoy hubiera salido elegido en 2004, los ayuntamientos, comunidades y cajas regidas por gente del PP no se habrían endeudado como las demás o más aun.


ZP ha estado en las guerras que le han indicado, incluyendo Irak. 
Y ha comprado y vendido las armas que le han dicho que comprara, lo mismo que los demás presidentes. Ver quien se lleva esos beneficios debería ser de obligado cumplimiento si quieres mantener o desechar tu teoría.



Te pongas como te pongas el enfado entre Bush y Chirac no es la prueba de que Chirac propuso a Bush hacer un atentado en España. El planteamiento es absurdo.



Siempre has defendido que Dezcallar traiciona a Aznar. Basta con ver como saltas a la yugular de Sukumvir cuando éste menciona su periplo americano; y como tienes dos varas de medir. 
Si Dezcallar va a Washington es porque le pagan los que hicieron el atentado. 
Si pagan a Aznar que mantiene negocios con los que según tú hicieron el atentado contra él es por vete a saber qué.
Pero eres tú el que dice que Dezcallar es el culpable. No traslades el foco hacia él, dejando a Oyarzabal en la oscuridad. 
Lo que yo digo es que Dezcallar mantiene lo mismo que Aznar en la Comisión y tiene negocios de armas con gente del clan de Aznar. 
Negocios en los que Dezcallar entra 2 años después del 11M y que el clan de Aznar comienza antes del 11M y continúa en la actualidad.
Luego si uno es culpable el otro también, o más.




Lo mismo ocurre con tu teoría francesa. 
No puedes afirmar que el 11M lo hicieron Francia y EEUU sólo porque en 2009 Francia entró en la estructura militar de la OTAN. Y quedarte tan ancho.


Primero porque en España, tras el periplo de OTAN de Entrada Sí a De salida Tampoco y un referéndum que supuestamente dividió a la población española provocando una fractura supuestamente irrecuperable, se entró en la estructura militar con Aznar y se empezó bombardeando Yugoeslavia precisamente bajo el mando del responsable de la campaña De Entrada no. 
¿Y qué ocurrió? Nada. No hubo ninguna protesta, ninguna referencia al referéndum incumplido. Nada de nada.

Pero sobre todo porque si quieres defender tu teoría tienes que estudiar esas tramas y esos atentados de bandera falsa por cuestión de comisiones en ventas de armas atribuidos a Al Qaeda. 
Eres tú quien afirmas que el atentado lo hizo Francia, por lo tanto no puedes decir que las tramas francesas son secundarias. Eso podría decirlo yo.
Tendrás que comprobar si tu teoría es posible o no.

Por una sencilla razón.
En 2004 el presidente es Chirac.
Y en 2009 Sarkozy, “el amigo americano”.
Y Sarkozy y Chirac pertenecen a clanes rivales desde los tiempos de Balladour hasta hoy mismo. 
Y sus peleas se dirimen en los tribunales o a bombazo limpio, como en Karachi.




Francia El espía Rondot implica a Villepin en el escándalo de Clearstream - Worldnews.com




Podrías arreglarlo y mantener el grueso de tu teoría diciendo que, efectivamente, Chirac estaba enfadado con Bush y quien hace el atentado es el clan de Sarkozy, al que luego colocan de presidente gracias al caso Clearstream. Y entonces Sarkozy hace la entrada en la OTAN.
Bueno... A priori ... ¿Por qué no?


El problema para tu teoría si aceptaras eso (ya sabes, los condicionales: Si acepto pulpo como animal de compañía, entonces...) se produce en España.
Y es que este clan de Sarkozy, está relacionado en la venta de armas, antes y después del 11M, con la plana mayor del PP.
Empezando por el clan Aznar - Agag y siguiendo con la familia (son familiares literalmente) de los Grandes de España que incluye al Ministro de Defensa, Pedro Morenés, al presidente de RENFE el 11M, Miguel Corsini, al jefe de gabinete de Acebes, Tembouri o a la futura jefa del CNI, Beatriz Méndez de Vigo.
Una familia que incluye también a “los transversales” Patricia Botín o a Borja Prado Eulate.
Unos clanes por los que siempre merodea el rey a pesar de que la VO española diga que el rey se lleva fatal con el PP.
El nexo de unión es El Asir.



Ministros y Familia II. Pedro Morenés Eulate


----------



## M. Priede (12 Sep 2012)

swing dijo:


> Priede
> Discutir contigo es surrealista y pesadísimo.
> Te canto El violinista en el tejado para ver si entiendes como funcionan las condicionales
> 
> ...



*En vista de que te gusta marearte solo y enredar (en el hilo de los falsos alunizajes pasa lo mismo, que ninguno se centra en lo que expongo en la cabecera del hilo, sino que andan dando vueltas con la potencia de los cohetes, las antenas, el combustible milagroso, y en tu caso es igual), pongo otra vez lo expuesto hace años, para que así quede claro por dónde vas tú y por donde voy yo, y que son caminos que no se cruzan por más que te empeñes. 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ebas-mas-verosimiles-de-autoria-del-11-m.html

Estoy cansado desde hace años de verte dar para atrás y para adelante en puré de noticias sin hilazón. Miles de veces te dije que pusieras orden enla exposición, pero ya lo doy perdido porque eres incapaz, valoras los hechos de manera tan subjetiva y arbitraria que es imposible debatir de nada. Tus hipótesis y las mías quedan claras aquí. Y no hay más que añadir.:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...miles-de-autoria-del-11-m-89.html#post6449841*


----------



## swing (12 Sep 2012)

Priede
El que no va para adelante, ni para atrás, ni para ningún sitio eres tú.
Si expones la teoría de que Francia y EEUU hicieron un atentado contra España el 11M, deberías de comprobar por lo menos cual era la situación en esos momentos.
Y saber que es absurdo hablar de Francia, España o EEUU. 
Y en el caso de Francia saber que no es lo mismo el 2004 que el 2009, Chirac que Sarkozy, que andan a navajazos de los de verdad todos los días, no como en el teatrillo montado en España con el PPSOE.
Y si dices que hicieron el atentado contra Aznar deberías de ver si antes y después los personajes eran socios en los negocios con Aznar o no.
Deberías, en resumen aportar algo que avale tu teoría, que parece estar basada en que alguien tuvo que engañar a Aznar y luego ya veremos quien es. Y el que nos ha engañado con las pruebas falsas es él.
Pero es que además todo el planteamiento del hilo es demencial. 
Lo titulas Lejos de la opinionitis y aun no has hablado una palabra sobre hechos relacionados con el 11M.
Es más, entra Bakea - por hablar de un caso reciente- colgando unos datos sobre las muestras de los trenes, sacando unas conclusiones con las que se podrá estar de acuerdo o no, pero dando unos datos indubitados... y le mandas a que lea el encabezamiento del hilo. O sea, a mamarla a Parla.
Así que este hilo, ¿para qué es, si nadie puede hablar del 11M? 
¿Para decir: Sí, Priede, lo que tú digas, Priede. Que desgraciados. Echaron al pobre Aznar y desde entonces no levantamos cabeza?
A lo mejor voy yo y montó un hilo que diga: El 11M lo hicieron los extraterrestes.
Y a todo aquél que no me de la razón o cometa la insolencia de hablar del 11M le remito al título del hilo. 

PD Y ya que hablamos de los amigos de Frank Carluci y de la venta de goma 2 , podríamos preguntar al ferroviario del Foro de la Familia, Benigno Blanco, como es el amor de Siemens por españa.

Siemens chantajea a Rajoy | Hispanidad.com




<i>Blanco negó tajantemente que hubieran existido razones políticas para la adjudicación como la compensación a Alemania por la venta de Santa Bárbara a General Dynamics, en el caso de Siemens, o la defensa de la industria nacional, en el caso de Talgo.</i>


Renfe perjudicó a Alstom al descartar su modelo más barato para el AVE | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS



En los sindicatos ferroviarios acusaban a Cascos y Corsini de cambiar los trenes de Alstom -como los del 11M- por trenes de Siemens a golpe de accidente. 
El mismo Corsini, record de cacerías reales, que adjudicaba las obras de RENFE a su familia en cuanto fue colocado por Aznar en el 96.
Cualquier cosa supone un negocio para la familia de los Cotoner. 



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ifuentes-y-aguilar-viyuela-4.html#post7144435


----------



## M. Priede (12 Sep 2012)

_Priede
El que no va para adelante, ni para atrás, ni para ningún sitio eres tú.
Si expones la teoría de que Francia y EEUU hicieron un atentado contra España el 11M, deberías de comprobar por lo menos cual era la situación en esos momentos._

En realidad no he hecho otra cosa​-----------------------------------
_Y saber que es absurdo hablar de Francia, España o EEUU. _
Mejor el Vaticano y el mundo de las sombras​-------------------------------------------
_Y en el caso de Francia saber que no es lo mismo el 2004 que el 2009, Chirac que Sarkozy, que andan a navajazos de los de verdad todos los días, no como en el teatrillo montado en España con el PPSOE.
_
¿Quién habrá dicho que son lo mismo, cuando resulta que lo más probable es que la presidencia fen manos de Sarkozy haya sido una condición de USA a Francia?​----------------------------------------
_Y si dices que hicieron el atentado contra Aznar deberías de ver si antes y después los personajes eran socios en los negocios con Aznar o no.
Deberías, en resumen aportar algo que avale tu teoría, que parece estar basada en que alguien tuvo que engañar a Aznar y luego ya veremos quien es.
Y el que nos ha engañado con las pruebas falsas es él.
Pero es que además todo el planteamiento del hilo es demencial. 
Lo titulas Lejos de la opinionitis y aun no has hablado una palabra sobre hechos relacionados con el 11M._
Es verdad, yo me dedico a hablar de Gladio, del Vaticano, de la OAS​------------------------------------
_Es más, entra Bakea - por hablar de un caso reciente- colgando unos datos sobre las muestras de los trenes, sacando unas conclusiones con las que se podrá estar de acuerdo o no, pero dando unos datos indubitados... y le mandas a que lea el encabezamiento del hilo. O sea, a mamarla a Parla.
Así que este hilo, ¿para qué es, si nadie puede hablar del 11M? _
Aquí se habla del 11-m sin hacer el Alioli, cosa que tanto os gusta a algunos cuando le dabáis tanta cuerda. Aquí los almalás, las mochilas y los mojamés, no pintan nada, porque eso conduce a nada, a seguir mareando la perdiz, cosa que tanto os gusta a algunos​--------------------------------------------------------
_¿Para decir: Sí, Priede, lo que tú digas, Priede. Que desgraciados. Echaron al pobre Aznar y desde entonces no levantamos cabeza?
A lo mejor voy yo y montó un hilo que diga: El 11M lo hicieron los extraterrestes.
Y a todo aquél que no me de la razón o cometa la insolencia de hablar del 11M le remito al título del hilo._ 

Pues hazlo, ¿por qué no?​---------------------------------------
_PD Y ya que hablamos de los amigos de Frank Carluci y de la venta de goma 2 , podríamos preguntar al ferroviario del Foro de la Familia, Benigno Blanco, como es el amor de Siemens por españa.

Siemens chantajea a Rajoy | Hispanidad.com




<i>Blanco negó tajantemente que hubieran existido razones políticas para la adjudicación como la compensación a Alemania por la venta de Santa Bárbara a General Dynamics, en el caso de Siemens, o la defensa de la industria nacional, en el caso de Talgo.</i>


Renfe perjudicó a Alstom al descartar su modelo más barato para el AVE | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS



En los sindicatos ferroviarios acusaban a Cascos y Corsini de cambiar los trenes de Alstom -como los del 11M- por trenes de Siemens a golpe de accidente. 
El mismo Corsini, record de cacerías reales, que adjudicaba las obras de RENFE a su familia en cuanto fue colocado por Aznar en el 96.
Cualquier cosa supone un negocio para la familia de los Cotoner. 



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ifuentes-y-aguilar-viyuela-4.html#post7144435_
*Ahí está la clave. Por esa vía daremos con los autores. Seguro. Si por ahí va Swing, habrá que seguirle*​


----------



## CONSPIRADO (13 Sep 2012)

JUERRR
el sistema está diseñado para esconder hilos como este. En un día sin comentar, pasa a la segunda página.
Aunque tenga 86000 visitas.

Slds.


----------



## malpharus (13 Sep 2012)

Oye Pedro en tu presentación del hilo, o más abajo... hablas de la "deriva de Portugal". ¿A qué te refieres?


----------



## M. Priede (13 Sep 2012)

malpharus dijo:


> Oye Pedro en tu presentación del hilo, o más abajo... hablas de la "deriva de Portugal". ¿A qué te refieres?



En que tras la caída del régimen de Salazar la llamada Revolución de los Claveles, en manos de oficiales, no de generales, derivó hacia el comunismo, poniéndose a la cabeza de ese movimiento Otelo Saraiva de Carvalho y otros muchos; hasta que hubo un contragolpe de Spínola y del Partido Socialista, encabezado por Soares, para dejar a Portugal en el eje atlantista donde estaba. 

Estados Unidos temía que la situación de inestabilidad de España se les fuera de las manos, tal y como ocurrió en Portugal. Además le tenía gana a Suárez, por lo coqueteos con Fidel Castro y los no alineados.


----------



## M. Priede (13 Sep 2012)

CONSPIRADO dijo:


> JUERRR
> el sistema está diseñado para esconder hilos como este. En un día sin comentar, pasa a la segunda página.
> Aunque tenga 86000 visitas.
> 
> Slds.



Yo creo que este hilo merecía una chincheta. Aunque bien es verdad que no es imaginable otro lugar de divulgación donde lo mantuviesen activo, tal y como hacen aquí. Así que agradecido tengo --tenemos-- que estar. En cualquier otro sito lo habrían fulminado nada más salir, o como mucho estaría abierto una semana.


----------



## swing (14 Sep 2012)

Priede

Aparte de lo pesado que se hace leer esos posts con el sistema que utilizas, no respondes a nada de lo que se te dice y te dedicas a tirar balones fuera.
No estoy hablando del Vaticano, ni de sombras, de Gladio, ni del Vaticano otra vez, ni de la OAS. 
Tampoco de Almalás, mochilas, ni mohamés.

Aunque saber lo que ocurre con los hermanos Almallah, con las mochilas o con tantas otras cosas, resulta imprescindible para entender lo que pasó el 11M. 
Y a quien desprecia estas investigaciones como haces tú quizás habría que decirle lo que tú le dices a Catleya.



<i>Mire, haga el favor de irse a la mier.da y deje de opinar. A mi me ha llevado años (había que esperar a que se produjeran hechos que de no haber ocurrido nunca hubiésemos podido deducir lo que hoy sabemos) y desde luego no le aguanto que venga aquí y en seis renglones trate de ponerse a mi altura, ¿lo entiende ahora? </i>


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/7081134-post1062.html





Yo estoy hablando de que los franceses y americanos que tú dices que hicieron el 11M son socios en los negocios de ventas de armas de los que tú dices que son las víctimas del 11M . 
Antes y después del atentado.


El único que daba cuerda a Alioli en el blog de Federico eras tú. Y parece que querías que viniera también aquí. 
Alioli, cuando era Yeda en el blog de LdP, quería que la kangoo estuviera simultáneamente llena y vacía. Quería incluir el agua, el aceite, todos los ingredientes de la ensalada y además dos huevos duros. Yo le dí a elegir entre llenar la kangoo o vaciarla y como, a diferencia de aquí o en el blog de Federico, en el blog de LdP la gente si sabía distinguir entre Almallahs, mochilas y demás historias del atentado, optó por dejar el blog.


Dos enlaces y una ancdota - Los enigmas del 11M - Luis del Pino



Lo que tú dices, resumiéndolo mucho, es que Chirac propone a Bush hacer un atentado para quitar a su amigo Ansar, que no se presentaba. Lo curioso es que con este atentado bestial, Chirac le estaría dando la oportunidad de quedarse porque eso fue lo que se dijo en la surrealista declaración del 13 de noviembre de 2001.




<i>"La iniciativa de Alvarez Cascos no puede ser más desafortunada e inoportuna. Tanto en el fondo del asunto, como en el momento que ha elegido para hacerla pública. La única justificación que tendría la ruptura de la promesa hecha por José María Aznar de no gobernar más que dos legislaturas consecutivas sería una situación de emergencia nacional que, de momento, no se vislumbra. *El mismo, y recientemente su esposa, Ana Botella, han asegurado que sólo la intervención militar española en un conflicto bélico que se agudizara a escala mundial o un órdago proveniente del nacionalismo vasco que pusiera en riesgo la actual estructura del Estado llevarían al presidente a repetir como candidato por considerar que un abandono en situaciones como las descritas significaría una huida de sus responsabilidades, una deserción casi. Nadie duda que, en tales circunstancias, los ciudadanos comprenderían que Aznar pospusiera el cumplimiento de su compromiso."*</i>






Y la gestión del atentado quedaba en manos de Aznar. Y vaya si lo gestionó que mucha gente todavía se cree que fue Eta o el PSOE por las pruebas falsas que fueron apareciendo incluso cuando ya no estaba en el gobierno.
Y sigues insistiendo en que da lo mismo Chirac que Sarkozy sólo porque lo envuelves en la bandera francesa. ¿Es que no abres los enlaces?



<i>El caso del supuesto espionaje a Sarkozy salpica ahora a Chirac

El Periodico 2006-04-29: Los tentáculos del caso Clearstream, un complicado entramado de manipulaciones y falsas acusaciones de corrupción financiera en torno a personalidades políticas, entre ellas el ministro de Interior, Nicolas Sarkozy, salpicó ayer a la cúpula del Estado francés, que inmediatamente se defendió de las acusaciones, desviando los rumores de un posible complot contra el aspirante a sucederle en el Elíseo en el... more </i>


El caso del supuesto espionaje a Sarkozy salpica ahora a Chirac - Worldnews.com




<i>2006-05-12: Las notas del general Rondot incriminan directamente al presidente francés en el escándalo sobre un supuesto espionaje al ministro del Interior, Nicolas Sarkozy Las notas del general de los servicios secretos Philippe Rondot sobre su investigación del 'escándalo Clearstream', presuntamente encargada por el primer ministro, Dominique de...</i>



Nuevos documentos implican a Chirac en el caso Clearstream - Worldnews.com




<i>

Las notas del general Rondot implican de lleno a Chirac en el «Clearstream»




ABC ES 2006-05-12: JUAN PEDRO QUIÑONERO CORRESPONSAL PARÍS. Hay quienes piensan que el escándalo «Clearstream» se ha convertido en el más grave de la historia de la V República. Las notas personales de un general, Philippe Rondot, consagrado al espionaje de Estado, ponen de manifiesto que Jacques Chirac, presidente; Dominique de Villepin, primer ministro y Michelle Alliot-Marie, ministra de la Defensa, estaban al corriente e intentaron utilizar las listas bancarias falsas, con las que se pretendía comprometer la honorabilidad personal de Nicolas Sarkozy,... more »
</i>



Las notas del general Rondot implican de lleno a Chirac en el «Clearstream» - Worldnews.com




<i>

Chirac recibe una citación judicial por el caso Clearstream 
París. (EFE).- El ex presidente francés Jacques Chirac ha sido convocado por los jueces instructores del caso Clearstream, una trama para acusar falsamente de corrupción a industriales y políticos franceses, incluido a su sucesor, Nicolas Sarkozy, según informa mañana el semanario satírico "Le Canard Enchainée". 

*El rotativo precisa que Chirac ha sido citado el próximo lunes, dos días después de que expire la inmunidad presidencial que le protegía ante la Justicia.* </i>


Chirac recibe una citación judicial por el caso Clearstream





¿Me estás diciendo que esto fue lo que pactó Chirac con Bush?
¿Y por qué se metería Chirac en ese marrón? ¿Por patriotismo??????? 
Son las famosas condicionales y disyuntivas. 
O kangoo llena o kangoo vacía. 
O Chirac o Sarkozy.
Las dos cosas a la vez no pueden ser, Priede. 
El rastro de la pasta no nos lleva necesariamente a los autores del atentado. Por ejemplo, el que Correa el de la Gürtel hiciera un negociete con los homenajes a las víctimas no implica que haya hecho el atentado para rascar unas migajas.
De la misma manera que Manzano no hizo el atentado para no conseguir nada. Pero si ayuda a descartar.
No hay por qué descartar que el clan Sarkozy, Bush que gira alrededor de Carlyle (Oliver Sarkozy) y de Frank Carlucci hiciera el atentado. Pero te faltan sus socios españoles en General Dynamics, la empresa de la goma 2. 
En noviembre de 2003 queda en evidencia que no había armas de destrucción masiva. Richard Armitage será condenado por ello. Bush cae en picado en las encuestas y el 11M dará la vuelta a la tortilla. Posteriormente Bush indulta a Armitage.
En cuanto a lo de la OTAN volvemos a lo mismo. Aznar es un ferviente partidario de la OTAN antes y después del 11M. 
Hasta el punto de que en la entrevista que hace para la BBC en 2006, además de decir que estaban apareciendo pruebas que implicaban a Eta, (y todavía no había aparecido Díaz de Mera en la Cope) defiende que la OTAN tiene que bombardear un país en el que ha entrado un terrorista. Me río de los GAL.


Tortuga - Aznar vuelve. Increíble entrevista para la BBC.



Todo esto se puede alargar con más documentación sobre las relaciones de Aznar y su gobierno con Rondot los días anteriores al 11M. Pero esto parece la historia interminable. Prefiero acabar con el mejor resumen que he leído sobre lo que ha ocurrido en España en los últimos 40 años, lo que ha ocurrido después de escrito el artículo y lo que aun está por venir.



<i>Culmínese la fase de terrorismo demoscópico. <b>Aténtese de forma masiva contra la sociedad, haciendo que parezca dirigido contra un gobierno.</b> Foméntese el encanallamiento masivo de la ciudadanía en todos los ámbitos

Cuando huela a chamusquina, désele la vuelta a la tortilla.

Sírvase fría. 
</i>



Joan Valls - Patatas de tortilla - Libertad Digital



Golpe de timón


----------



## malpharus (14 Sep 2012)

Es imposible con tantas citas, y tanto corta y pega y tantas mandagas, saber lo que está diciendo, en este caso. Swing...


----------



## swing (14 Sep 2012)

Ya salió uno presumiendo de tonto. Con ésto del 11M es una verdadera epidemia.


Malpharus

Veo que tienes problemas para leer un artículo de un periódico. Pero no tienes ningún problema para entender los fangales de respuestas que da Priede cortando por donde le da la gana.
Le dices: Elige, Priede: Chirac o Sarkozy.
Y te responde al “o” o te vuelve a vender su libro.


Respuesta abreviada para tontos selectivos.
Dice Priede:


<i> ¿Quién habrá dicho que son lo mismo, cuando resulta que lo más probable es que la presidencia fen manos de Sarkozy haya sido una condición de USA a Francia?</i>



O sea, que a falta de saber que demonios es eso de “Francia”, Chirac pactó esto con Bush:



<i>Chirac recibe una citación judicial por el caso Clearstream 
París. (EFE).- El ex presidente francés Jacques Chirac ha sido convocado por los jueces instructores del caso Clearstream, una trama para acusar falsamente de corrupción a industriales y políticos franceses, incluido a su sucesor, Nicolas Sarkozy, según informa mañana el semanario satírico "Le Canard Enchainée". 

<b>El rotativo precisa que Chirac ha sido citado el próximo lunes, dos días después de que expire la inmunidad presidencial que le protegía ante la Justicia.</i></b>


Y que si descartamos que Chirac pactara eso con Bush, para que la teoría de Priede fuera válida, el atentado tendría que haberlo hecho el clan de Sarkozy.
Y que ese clan de Sarkozy-Bush es socio del clan de Aznar en la venta de armas desde el 2001. Que el negocio iba viento en popa y mejoró con ZP. Y ni te cuento con Morenés, que quiere reducir el ejército y aumentar el gasto en armamento.
Y que entre bomberos no se pisan la manguera.

¿Lo vas pillando, espabilao?


----------



## CONSPIRADO (14 Sep 2012)

Swing,

EMHO, que el clan de Aznar fuera socio del de Bush-Sarkozy en la venta de armas desde 2001, en nada empece para que le montasen el 11-M.
Sobre todo cuando el negocio mejoró con zETA.

Slds.


----------



## swing (14 Sep 2012)

Conspirado

_

Sobre todo cuando el negocio mejoró con zETA._


Jajaja.
Pues ya está. Si sale ZP por en medio asunto resuelto;-)

¿En serio que el hecho de que los beneficios de la descomunal venta de armas de los años de ZP fuera a parar a los chicos de Carluci, los Oyarzabal, Agag, los Morenés, etc... no te indica otra cosa?


----------



## CONSPIRADO (14 Sep 2012)

swing dijo:


> Conspirado
> 
> _
> 
> ...



Me indica dos cosas:

1.- Que dicho negocio no salvó a Aznar del 11-M.
2.- Que dicho negocio es transversal a todos los partidos.

Slds.


----------



## swing (14 Sep 2012)

Conspirado

O sea que la premisa incuestionable es que el 11M fue un atentado contra Aznar.
Mantener eso y simultáneamente mantener que el 11M fue un atentado de falsa bandera no es precisamente muy coherente;-)


----------



## CONSPIRADO (14 Sep 2012)

Fue un atentado contra la aznaridad, entendida como hacer de España una mediana potencia unida y bien administrada y librarnos de las garras de Francia por primera vez en doscientos años.
EMHO.

Slds.


----------



## swing (14 Sep 2012)

Y por lo visto" la aznaridad" era Rajoy. Pues nada, ya ha vuelto la aznaridad. Bush y Chirac o Sarkozy o Francia o lo que sea han fracasado;-)


En un atentado de falsa bandera la víctima no suele ser la que aparece como víctima.
Si encima la víctima se puede permitir enredar durante 8 años con pruebas falsas... no parece que hicieron mucha mella en la aznaridad esa.


----------



## CONSPIRADO (14 Sep 2012)

swing dijo:


> Y por lo visto" la aznaridad" era Rajoy. Pues nada, ya ha vuelto la aznaridad. Bush y Chirac o Sarkozy o Francia o lo que sea han fracasado;-)
> 
> 
> En un atentado de falsa bandera la víctima no suele ser la que aparece como víctima.
> Si encima la víctima se puede permitir enredar durante 8 años con pruebas falsas... no parece que hicieron mucha mella en la aznaridad esa.



Ja, ja, ja, ja, ja, ja, amigo, eres un tergiversador dialéctico incomparable.
Y, además, tienes gracia.
La aznaridad murió el 11-M. A Mariardón le hicieron enterrador, papel que aceptó con sumo gusto.
Y Francia consiguió su objetivo de tener a España de chacha.

Slds.


----------



## M. Priede (14 Sep 2012)

malpharus dijo:


> Es imposible con tantas citas, y tanto corta y pega y tantas mandagas, saber lo que está diciendo, en este caso. Swing...



Es tremendo, sí. No hay nada que hacer. Él afirma una cosa y luego mete un enlace que una vez leído te das cuenta de que no tiene nada que ver con lo que está afirmando, si acaso muy tangencialmente. 

El problema de Swing es que no es capaz de separar el grano de la paja, y valora de manera determinante cosas que son secundarias, es decir: paja. No hay nada que hacer. Y es una lástima, porque no hay nadie que maneje más información que él. Pero el jugo que saca de tanta información es un puré incomestible, porque no sabes lo que es.

Nunca sabes adónde te quiere llevar,y las pocas veces que lo hace te quedas asombrado: que si el 11-m se hizo para acabar con ETA y meternos Al Qaeda, sin explicar por qué razón había que cargarse al PP para hacer eso, aunque para dar esa explicación incomprensible introduce otra variante como causa del 11-m: para que el PSOE se quedara con el marrón del ladrillo y luego el PP regresara como salvador. Y como son dos cosas tan dispares, entonces mezcla Gurtel con la CIA y con los delfines del PP y con no sé qué más. Y TODO SE DEBE A QUE PREDETERMINA QUIÉN ES EL CULPABLE Y LUEGO VA BUSCANDO POR AQUÍ Y POR ALLÁ HECHOS QUE VAYAN ENCAJANDO AUNQUE SEA MARTILLAZOS CON AQUELLO QUE PREVIAMENTE A DENOMINADO COMO AUTORÍA.

Es una batalla en la que ya me niego a intervenir. De vez en cuando me pongo a ello, pero es que es muy cansino, es siempre lo mismo. En fin, qué se le va a hacer. Pasa información muy buena, excelente, tal y como hace en el hilo que tiene abierto, el de Gladio y ETA, pero no esperes más que eso: mucha información pero muy mal elaborada.


----------



## M. Priede (14 Sep 2012)

swing dijo:


> Ya salió uno presumiendo de tonto. Con ésto del 11M es una verdadera epidemia.
> 
> 
> Malpharus
> ...



O sea que todo es pantomima, lo del rancho de TExas, lo del trío de las Azores, la tensión franco-americana por lo de Irak. Todo pantomima. Pero lo de Chirac y Sarkozy no, eso no. ¿Por qué? Ah, Swing sabrá.

Yo no niego esa tensión, pero el pacto de llevar a Sarkozy a la presidencia estaba por encima de los intereses particuales de Chirac También se cargaron a Villepin para despejarle el camino a Sarkozy, y aun sigue el asunto, vuelven a por él

Detienen al exprimer ministro francs Villepin por supuesto fraude financiero - ABC.es

Y que la tensión es enorme nadie lo niega, ahí está el registro del domicilio de Sarkozy
_La derecha francesa entra en barrena. Con o sin problemas judiciales, Sarkozy sigue siendo el valor más seguro de la derecha francesa, más aún desde que el exprimer ministro François Fillon y el secretario general de la UMP, Jean-François Copé, han empezado una lucha fratricida por el control de un partido claramente derrotado en las legislativas. Por lo tanto, una imputación de Sarkozy por parte de Gentil es lo último que necesita la derecha francesa._
Las claves del registro en casa de Sarkozy | Intereconomía | 806138

En resumen: una pugna por el poder dentro de la derecha francesa es interpretado por Swing según convenga: unas veces como pantomima, otras como lucha a muerte. 

Todo depende de lo que Swing esté interesado en deducir a priori.


----------



## M. Priede (14 Sep 2012)

swing dijo:


> Conspirado
> 
> O sea que la premisa incuestionable es que el 11M fue un atentado contra Aznar.
> Mantener eso y simultáneamente mantener que el 11M fue un atentado de falsa bandera no es precisamente muy coherente;-)



Es decir: que Aznar está detrás de la masacre o bien el autor fue Al Qaeda. Olé


----------



## M. Priede (14 Sep 2012)

_Y por lo visto" la aznaridad" era Rajoy. Pues nada, ya ha vuelto la aznaridad. Bush y Chirac o Sarkozy o Francia o lo que sea han fracasado;-)_
Lo era hasta el viaje a México. ¿No lo recuerdas? Y era la aznaridad antes del 11-m​
_
En un atentado de falsa bandera la víctima no suele ser la que aparece como víctima.
Si encima la víctima se puede permitir enredar durante 8 años con pruebas falsas... no parece que hicieron mucha mella en la aznaridad esa_

Que el PP sean una panda de cobardes no demuestra que estén detrás de la masacre​


----------



## Tarúguez (14 Sep 2012)

Entre unos y otros, me tenéis el _corazón partío_


Que no me entero yo que llegue el güisqui al río... EIN??





Abrazos gordos.


----------



## sukumvir (15 Sep 2012)

M. Priede dijo:


> Sukumbir



Priede, es Sukumvir con V. 

Me es imposible dignificar tu post con una respuesta precisa debido a tu falta de buenos modos.

La verdad! no se quien te crees que eres...Ah si! el autor del Hilo... si es asi supongo que estaras de acuerdo que la tuya, es una actitud mas propia de marimandon@ de patio de colegio.

Para continuar creo que sufres un caso serio de disonancia cognitiva que te impide barajar distintos paisajes de calculo politico sobre los que apoyar tus hipotesis (que aun por distintos motivos llego a compartir). 

Todo lo ves bajo el paisaje de una politica de Estado, que dejo de existir en Europa (y por extension USA) a partir de la caida de gracia de Metternich.

Si buscaras abrir tus horizontes tal vez pienso que estarias mas seguro de tus planteamientos y no atacarias a todo aquel que llega a conclusiones distintas a las tuyas o que no encajan dentro de la camisa de fuerza desde la que operas.

Por ejemplo! Te has planteado en tu hilo sobre las fotos de la luna etc... que tal vez, a alguien no le interesaba que se viera con precision el verdadero modulo lunar que se utilizo para "la vuelta", y que el hecho que las imagenes vertidas entonces fueran falsas es solo una maniobra para esconder un modulo algo mas sofisticado de lo que nos mostraron.

Te has planteado el por que de esa "cortina de humo" que tu ayudas a perpetuar y canalizar: "Si las imagenes son falsas, entonces es que no llegaron a la Luna", algo que das por sentado sin considerar otras hipotesis.

Pues bien: con el 11-M, y todo lo que tu consideras un Totum Revolutum hay "cortinas de humo" por doquier; y para apagarlas lo mejor es cenyirse al verdadero contexto historico.

No hablare del 11_M y mas Totum Revolutum en tu hilo. Pero si me lo permites te voy a dar un consejo para la cuestion de la Luna.

1.- Investiga el origen de todas las personas que estaban en la sala de control esos dias. Cuantos eran del equipo de Von Braum y que personaje aleman no lo era en origen (Paperclip), de donde venia y cual habia sido su campo de especializacion (pista: no los motores a propulsion)

2.- Mira el marco historico de Suez...la traicion de Eisenhower a los Aliados (Francia y UK)... Por que? Que explicacion tiene (si la tiene) dentro de tu restringido marco de Diplomacia entre Estados Nacion. Por que se dio o dejo paso a Nasser y a Mossadegh (Iran) y los que siguieron... Quien exigia eso?

Tambien te recomiendo que veas Diamantes para la Eternidad, producida por Albert Broccoli, donde introduce escenas que no estan en el libro original de Ian Fleming.

Si llegas a entender (o quieres entender) entonces tal vez puedas hacer el Totum Revolutum que tu mencionas desde una perspectiva de como funcionan realmente estructuras complejas como la Nasa, Pentagono, CIA y que no son unitarias...

Solo entonces pienso que desistiras en atacar a todo el que no ve el mundo como tu lo ves; y tal vez se pueda intercambiar algo de valor contigo.

Saludos,

Sukumvir


----------



## M. Priede (16 Sep 2012)

Sukumvir

_Priede, es Sukumvir con V. 

Me es imposible dignificar tu post con una respuesta precisa debido a tu falta de buenos modos._

O sea: que la dignidad va allí adonde quiera que tú vas. Vaya. Si lo llego a saber te pongo almohadones en la silla, hombre​----------------------------------------
_La verdad! no se quien te crees que eres...Ah si! el autor del Hilo... si es asi supongo que estaras de acuerdo que la tuya, es una actitud mas propia de marimandon@ de patio de colegio._
Yo abrí el hilo y cuido de él. Hay hilos que he perdido debido a que se meten en ellos tres o cuatro sujetos a decir chorradas y expulsan a la gente valiosa. Prefiero pocos y buenos que muchos y necios. Esa labor de limpieza me ha costado varios baneos. Les miento a su pastelera madre y me echan, pero es frecuente que también eche a quienes no me interesa que anden por mis hilos dañándolos con estupideces. Además no le he insultado. Compruébelo: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...iles-de-autoria-del-11-m-109.html#post7165131

Si no le gustan mis modos, allá usted. Pero haga el favor de no ponerse exquisito ni de dar normas de conducta a los demás; dedíquese a lo que tiene que hacer: comentar y rebatir​------------------------------------------
_Para continuar creo que sufres un caso serio de disonancia cognitiva que te impide barajar distintos paisajes de calculo politico sobre los que apoyar tus hipotesis (que aun por distintos motivos llego a compartir). 

Todo lo ves bajo el paisaje de una politica de Estado, que dejo de existir en Europa (y por extension USA) a partir de la caida de gracia de Metternich._

Vaya por Dios, y yo todavía con estos pelos. Mire, buen hombre, que las élites dirijan un país o países eso ha ocurrido desde que existen estados. Las crisis de esos Estados se producen cuando sus élites no están a la altura de las circunstancias o bien pierden su sentido de Estado en favor exclusivo de sus intereses particulares. Me temo que no fue el caso ni del Imperio Británico ni lo es de los EEUU, por más que efectivamente ahora se esté produciendo esa separación *radical* entre clases populares y élites, debido a la crisis económica que atenaza a todo el mundo desarrollado y más concretamente al Imperio.​-------------------------------------------------
_Si buscaras abrir tus horizontes tal vez pienso que estarias mas seguro de tus planteamientos y no atacarias a todo aquel que llega a conclusiones distintas a las tuyas o que no encajan dentro de la camisa de fuerza desde la que operas._
Está bien. Qué yerba me recomienda ¿la sativa o la índica? El hasch no me va bien. El clarete me gusta, y ahora que baja la temperatura, el tinto.​-------------------------------------------------
_Por ejemplo! Te has planteado en tu hilo sobre las fotos de la luna etc... que tal vez, a alguien no le interesaba que se viera con precision el verdadero modulo lunar que se utilizo para "la vuelta", y que el hecho que las imagenes vertidas entonces fueran falsas es solo una maniobra para esconder un modulo algo mas sofisticado de lo que nos mostraron._
Vaya. Oiga, pues vaya a mi hilo y muestre sus argumentos. Claro que si solo se basan en sus "horizontes" subjetivos me temo que no serán tenidos en cuenta. A no ser que usted nos demuestre que maneja la ciencia infusa, entonces sí. Si usted recibe una verdad revelada y la puede mostrar, adelante, si no mejor se queda en casa.

O sea que nos muestran unos módulos lunares hechos de cartón y hojalata, decimos que no valen y usted, como prueba contundente, nos dice que esos módulos los han hecho así para no mostrar los verdaderos. ¿Conoce usted los verdaderos? Al menos dibújelos, y ya le diremos si son o no son creíbles. Ahora bien, entenderá que presentarse en un sitio a decir que usted sabe dónde está la verdad pero que no puede mostrarla, y al mismo tiempo exigir que le crean, es un tanto comprometido. Comprometido para usted, claro. ¿No cree?​----------------------------------------------
_Te has planteado el por que de esa "cortina de humo" que tu ayudas a perpetuar y canalizar: "Si las imagenes son falsas, entonces es que no llegaron a la Luna", algo que das por sentado sin considerar otras hipotesis._
O sea, si no entiendo mal, para acercarse a la verdad hay que decir que esos módulos lunares son los que realmente se emplearon para subir a la Luna, y de esa manera contribuyo a revelar la verdad oculta. Jo, qué complicado. Mas bien sería al contrario: mostrando el cambalache de esos módulos sitúo a la gente más cerca de lo que usted sostiene, es decir, que quienes me leen dirán: _"efectivamente esto es puro cartón,porque los verdaderos módulos no están al alcance de gente vulgar. Y como yo no soy vulgar no caeré en la trampa de creer que no se fue a la Luna"_. *Mejor así ¿no?*. En resumen: que siguiendo su tesis yo hago más por divulgar que el hombre fue a la Luna que usted guardando silencio sobre los cartonajes y la cinta americana con la que hicieron los módulos que nos muestran.​-----------------------------------
_Pues bien: con el 11-M, y todo lo que tu consideras un Totum Revolutum hay "cortinas de humo" por doquier; y para apagarlas lo mejor es cenyirse al verdadero contexto historico.

No hablare del 11_M y mas Totum Revolutum en tu hilo. Pero si me lo permites te voy a dar un consejo para la cuestion de la Luna._ 

*Jo, con los consejos. ¿Y por qué no hace crítica como Dios manda en lugar de dar consejos que nadie le pide, señor consejero aconsejador?*​------------------------------------------
_1.- Investiga el origen de todas las personas que estaban en la sala de control esos dias. Cuantos eran del equipo de Von Braum y que personaje aleman no lo era en origen (Paperclip), de donde venia y cual habia sido su campo de especializacion (pista: no los motores a propulsion)_
Joder, ¿y por qué no lo investigas tú? Anda con el tío. Ahora entiendo por qué tanto consejito y tanta ñoñería​----------------------------------------------
_2.- Mira el marco historico de Suez...la traicion de Eisenhower a los Aliados (Francia y UK)... Por que? Que explicacion tiene (si la tiene) dentro de tu restringido marco de Diplomacia entre Estados Nacion. Por que se dio o dejo paso a Nasser y a Mossadegh (Iran) y los que siguieron... Quien exigia eso?_
La 'Firgen', cuánto alucinado hay por ahí. Ya le dije que en el hilo de Swing tendría futuro, aquí no, no lo creo. Aquí cada día para menos gente, pero lo prefiero así a tener el hilo asaltado por foreros como Klonete / Piva. Antes prefiero a Lawrence de Babia, mi queridísimo Lawrenzo, un jornalero del CNI adscrito a los Peones Negros Libres. Me acabó cayendo bien. Muy bien. Oye, se lo curraba, que su labor era lo que se dice realmente difícil, ingrata y agobiante.​-----------------------------------------
_Tambien te recomiendo que veas Diamantes para la Eternidad, producida por Albert Broccoli, donde introduce escenas que no estan en el libro original de Ian Fleming.

Si llegas a entender (o quieres entender) entonces tal vez puedas hacer el Totum Revolutum que tu mencionas desde una perspectiva de como funcionan realmente estructuras complejas como la Nasa, Pentagono, CIA y que no son unitarias..._

Oye, y no se te olvide El Péndulo de Foucault.​---------------------------------------------
_Solo entonces pienso que desistiras en atacar a todo el que no ve el mundo como tu lo ves; y tal vez se pueda intercambiar algo de valor contigo._
Yo, querido Sukumvir, prefiero mis razones que no perderme en rarísimas explicaciones omniscientes. Es que soy muy de pueblo, ¿sabe usted?; y en esto prefiero seguir centrado por el camino que estimo conveniente y convincente que no andar por ahí _echáu pal sucu_, que diría mi abuela, que es lo que les pasa a muchos que yo me sé, que a base de egolatría y darle a la magín acaban a medio camino entre el retraso mental y el LSD. 

Creo que me he explicado suficientemente, don Sukumvir. Cuando usted quiera volvemos a charlar, pero eso sí: olvídese de ese tono de consejero sabio y hombre de mundo y con educación. Yo ya le digo, como Tarúguez, con el celtas en los labios y dándole al teclado. Además ahora estoy poniendo un huerto y un invernaderito para atenuar la crisis, y resulta que siento cómo aflora en mí una especie de llamada ancestral. Aaaah mis humildes abuelos, ¡cuánto sabían!, ¡y cuánto descreían salvo de lo esencial! Todo eso vuelve a mí, querido. Mi abuela materna no se creía que el hombre hubiese ido a la Luna ("Bah, creéis cualquier cosa que os cuenten. Qué bobos sois. Si ye tou cine, na más que cine") y los otros vivían un día a día hecho de sencillez y austeridad. Mira por dónde quizá estos tiempos nos curen de tanta estupidez como hemos acumulado en cuarenta años. Es posible que sí.

Saludos​


----------



## CONSPIRADO (17 Sep 2012)

Hala,

hilo p'arriba.

Slds.


----------



## CONSPIRADO (17 Sep 2012)

Pues esto lleva un ritmo de relegación diabólico.
Esta mañana he puesto un comentario y, pese a las 125 visitas, ahora ya estaba en la segunda página.
Procuraré estar pendiente.

Slds.


----------



## yuriapc (17 Sep 2012)

Vamos a ver.

Despues de la transicion quedo claro que la culpa de todo la tuvo Franco.

Pues nada, de esto tambien y asunto olvidado.

ay ay ay si es que os liais con nada.


----------



## CONSPIRADO (18 Sep 2012)

Buenos días.

Alé, p'arriba con el hilo.

Slds.


----------



## M. Priede (21 Sep 2012)

Aznar

_Unos ingresos que el político complementa con otras retribuciones, como las que recibe como consejero de News Corporation,* el imperio audiovisual del magnate Rupert Murdoch,* o desde el pasado año como asesor de Endesa.
Por ejemplo y según consta en la información facilitada por News Corp. a los accionistas de cara a la Junta que tendrá lugar el próximo 16 de octubre, José María Aznar percibió como consejero de la compañía una retribución de 247.639 dólares (unos 190.000 euros) en el año fiscal que concluyó el 30 de junio. De ese montante, 107.639 dólares (en torno a 83.000 euros) le fueron abonados en efectivo y 140.000 en acciones de la firma. El ex presidente del Gobierno eleva sus emolumentos respecto al año anterior, en el que percibió 100.000 euros en cash y 130.000 euros en títulos de la sociedad. Todo en pleno escándalo en Reino Unido por las escuchas ilegales del rotativo News of the World. Aznar se incorporó al Consejo de Administración del gigante audiovisual en junio de 2006.

“Aznar, con su extensa trayectoria, incluida la presidencia del Gobierno de España, aporta conocimiento, experiencia y perspectiva internacional al Consejo, proporcionando una visión valiosa en cuestiones políticas y de gobierno por todo el mundo, con una perspectiva única y en profundidad respecto a varios países en los que la compañía opera”, asegura la firma de Murdoch para justificar la presencia del político en su cónclave._


BolsayOtrasCosas: La empresa de Aznar y Botella desafía a la crisis: se embolsa 232.000 euros en 2011


----------



## belga197 (23 Sep 2012)

Como el hilo es bastante heterodoxo y a alguno le puede interesar, aunque no esté directamente relacionado con el 11-M, os paso un enlace sobre el Karachigate.

francaisdeletranger.org | Karachigate XXXVII : Édouard Balladur : le point cardinal III ?

Hacia atrás podéis ir repasando el desarrollo de la investigación y lo que se ha publicado en Francia. De repente en España ha dejado de interesar y apenas se publica nada.


----------



## Ciudadan@s de Espartinas (23 Sep 2012)

belga197 dijo:


> Como el hilo es bastante heterodoxo y a alguno le puede interesar, aunque no esté directamente relacionado con el 11-M, os paso un enlace sobre el Karachigate.
> 
> francaisdeletranger.org | Karachigate XXXVII : Édouard Balladur : le point cardinal III ?
> 
> Hacia atrás podéis ir repasando el desarrollo de la investigación y lo que se ha publicado en Francia.* De repente en España ha dejado de interesar y apenas se publica nada*.




Sarkozy, el traficante de armas, Al Qaeda, el Rey, Marbella y CajaSur


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...rey-marbella-y-cajasur-bis-3.html#post6688219


----------



## M. Priede (24 Sep 2012)

Ciudadan@s de Espartinas dijo:


> Sarkozy, el traficante de armas, Al Qaeda, el Rey, Marbella y CajaSur
> 
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...rey-marbella-y-cajasur-bis-3.html#post6688219



Bien, una información excelente. ¿Pero tiene algo que ver con el 11-m? ¿Tienen algo que ver los submarinos de Pakistán con el atentado de Madrid? ¿Se debió a que el rey no pagó comisiones a los paquistaníes?, ¿o bien a que Alejandro Agag le quitó una novia a Kashogui? No entiendo.

Si queréis tratar este asunto aquí, allá vosotros, pero no veo qué tiene que ver con el 11-m. ¡Pues anda que los autores del 11-m no estarán enfangados en asuntos de lo más diverso y más turbio!


----------



## M. Priede (24 Sep 2012)

Ciudadan@s de Espartinas dijo:


> Sarkozy, el traficante de armas, Al Qaeda, el Rey, Marbella y CajaSur
> 
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...rey-marbella-y-cajasur-bis-3.html#post6688219



Bien, una información excelente. ¿Pero tiene algo que ver con el 11-m? ¿Tienen algo que ver los submarinos de Pakistán con el atentado de los trenes de cercanías? ¿Se debió a que el rey no pagó comisiones a los paquistaníes?, ¿o bien a que Alejandro Agag le quitó una novia a Kashogui? No entiendo.

Si queréis tratar este asunto aquí, allá vosotros, pero no veo qué tiene que ver con el 11-m. ¡Pues anda que los autores de la masacre de Madrid no estarán enfangados en asuntos de lo más diverso y más turbio!


----------



## Ciudadan@s de Espartinas (24 Sep 2012)

M. Priede dijo:


> Bien, una información excelente. ¿Pero tiene algo que ver con el 11-m? ¿Tienen algo que ver los submarinos de Pakistán con el atentado de Madrid? ¿Se debió a que el rey no pagó comisiones a los paquistaníes?, ¿o bien a que Alejandro Agag le quitó una novia a Kashogui? No entiendo.
> 
> Si queréis tratar este asunto aquí, allá vosotros, pero no veo qué tiene que ver con el 11-m. ¡Pues anda que los autores del 11-m no estarán enfangados en asuntos de lo más diverso y más turbio!




Contestábamos al post de *belga197*.

No se preocupe, no volveremos a ensuciar "su" hilo.


----------



## MELVILLE (9 Oct 2012)

Permitidme que os diga unas cosillas, desde el respeto y la amistad, en la distancia:

Lo cierto es que este hilo, aunque se titule 'lejos de opinionitis', esta lleno de algunos participantes que caen en la opinionitis mas abundante. 

No es que uno sea quien para decir quien lleva razon o cual es la verdad de verdad pero, por desgracia, el hilo ha ido derivando hacia eso de lo que queria huir: la opinionitis. 

Siento decirlo y, por supuesto, no señalare quienes son los mas aquejados de la enfermedad de la opinionitis (puede que incluso yo sea uno de ellos) pero... O reconducimos el hilo o acabara como tantos y tantos blogs donde se trata el 11-M.

Por otra parte, sigo identificandome con muchas de las opiniones y con la mayoria de los participantes que aqui concurren. No todo sean criticas...

Saludos


----------



## malpharus (9 Oct 2012)

MELVILLE dijo:


> Permitidme que os diga unas cosillas, desde el respeto y la amistad, en la distancia:
> 
> Lo cierto es que este hilo, aunque se titule 'lejos de opinionitis', esta lleno de algunos participantes que caen en la opinionitis mas abundante.
> 
> ...



Podría usted explicarme que es eso de la "opinionitis"...


----------



## Samo (9 Oct 2012)

Franco ha muerto


----------



## MELVILLE (9 Oct 2012)

malpharus dijo:


> Podría usted explicarme que es eso de la "opinionitis"...



Malpharus:

Tendria que explicarlo el amigo Priede pero, en mi corto entender, la 'opinionitis' es la enfermedad de los que opinan sin saber, sin conocimiento de causa. Si la definicion no le vale, inventemos otra.

Saludos


----------



## malpharus (9 Oct 2012)

MELVILLE dijo:


> Malpharus:
> 
> Tendria que explicarlo el amigo Priede pero, en mi corto entender, la 'opinionitis' es la enfermedad de los que opinan sin saber, sin conocimiento de causa. Si la definicion no le vale, inventemos otra.
> 
> Saludos



No, está bien. Lo entiendo...


----------



## MELVILLE (9 Oct 2012)

Islandizador dijo:


> Nada, no hemos salido de ahí. Una pena. Conclusión: tenemos pálpitos. Y muchas muchas hipótesis no definitivas, parciales y con dudosa demostrabilidad real.



Y esta es buena definicion tambien. 

Por desgracia, en cuanto al 11-M, este post de Islandizador resume casi todo: no hemos salido de la certeza de que nos han engañado y sabemos mucho sobre el 11-M pero ni toda la verdad ni algo que se parezca a ella.

En fin... No por ello vamos a dejar de dar pelea hasta que vayamos sabiendo mas verdades del tema.

SL2


----------



## MELVILLE (9 Oct 2012)

Se acerca un nuevo dia 11 de mes. Recordemos a los que nos arrebataron y nunca olvidemos que les debemos todo: memoria, dignidad, justicia.

193 personas claman por ello desde alguna parte, no sabemos muy bien donde.


----------



## M. Priede (9 Oct 2012)

MELVILLE dijo:


> Malpharus:
> 
> Tendria que explicarlo el amigo Priede pero, en mi corto entender, la 'opinionitis' es la enfermedad de los que opinan sin saber, sin conocimiento de causa. Si la definicion no le vale, inventemos otra.
> 
> Saludos



Correcto. Aunque peor que eso es valorar arbitrariamente los hechos, unas veces concediéndoles verosimilitud y otras ninguna, siempre según convenga.

Una hipótesis bien planteada no es una opinión; es más: la opinión estaría fuera de lugar.


----------



## malpharus (9 Oct 2012)

Yo creo que esto del 11-M hay que tratarlo con sentido común. De las pocas o muchas pruebas que hayan, sacar conclusiones que no se contradigan con las mismas... y hay que comprender que muchas pruebas han sido eliminadas pero eso no impide preguntarnos y contestarnos, las preguntas básicas que hay que hacer en todo asesinato: "A quién beneficia". "Quien tenías motivos para hacerlo". Y teniendo en cuenta que hablamos de asesinatos políticos... "que consecuencias ha producido el mismo". "Que ha cambiado en España y por extensión en el panorama político internacional, a raíz de los asesinatos".

Dicho esto. Es posible especular sobre lo que pudo ocurrir ese trágico día para España, pero también para el mundo. O al menos para una buena parte de ambos, excepto para quienes se han visto favorecidos por las consecuencias. También hay que tener en cuenta a la hora de analizar el tema, como se han comportado después del 11-M, todos los que conformaban el entorno del suceso.

Lo que no se puede tolerar, y en eso coincido con Priede, es opinar sobre el tema por conveniencia, de forma oportunista, siendo que uno no se crea ni una palabra de lo que está diciendo. Eso en mi opinión equivale casi a convertirse en cómplices de los culpables de la barbarie. Pero quien hace eso, no padece de opinionitis, sino que directamente es un *malnacido* y un *miserable*... que no merece vivir en sociedad, y que estaría probablemente mucho mejor en un centro psiquiátrico por si hay algo que se puede hacer por él, o quizá sea demasiado tarde y haya que enviarlo a un atolón del Pacífico donde pase un barco cada diez años, como muy cerca a cincuenta kilómetros...


----------



## M. Priede (9 Oct 2012)

Miguel Ángel

_Lo que no se puede tolerar, y en eso coincido con Priede, es opinar sobre el tema por conveniencia, de forma oportunista, *siendo que uno no se crea ni una palabra de lo que está diciendo. Eso en mi opinión equivale casi a convertirse en cómplices de los culpables de la barbarie. Pero quien hace eso, no padece de opinionitis, sino que directamente es un malnacido y un miserable... que no merece vivir en sociedad, y que estaría probablemente mucho mejor en un centro psiquiátrico* por si hay algo que se puede hacer por él, o quizá sea demasiado tarde y haya que enviarlo a un atolón del Pacífico donde pase un barco cada diez años, como muy cerca a cincuenta kilómetros..._

Al centro psiquiátrico es adonde nos quieren enviar quienes tú ya sabes. Y cuidado con lo de malnacidos y miserables, que son los mismos. Cuidado que tienes que volver por el Casino


----------



## TAG (9 Oct 2012)

11-9-2001 Bush

11-9-2004 Aznar

11-7-2005 Blair


Salió cara esas foto, muy cara


----------



## malpharus (9 Oct 2012)

Yo recomiendo el centro psiquiátrico para quienes son unos simples paisanos que por ser de este o de aquel determinado partido opinan algo sobre lo que siquiera han reflexionado, para que aprendan algo de empatía, de lo cual andamos todos bastantes escasos. Se limitan a repetir consignas sin saber lo que están diciendo en realidad, y eso puede que tenga remedio.

Para otros no hay caso. Ya la maldad se ha instalado en sus corazones como un virus, y son de muy difícil recuperación. Esos son indefectiblemente miserables sean o no del casino, o de cualquier otra parte. Pero ellos ya lo saben, Pedro. Quién se revuelca en el fango moral, siente la humedad en el cuerpo... y están al tanto. 

Por cierto, el Casino anda bastante decaído la verdad. Lo cual no quiere decir que no siga interviniendo, pero... no colma las expectativas, más allá, de alguna conversación medio satisfactoria. El que está que se sale es Kufisto, que nos trae a todos revueltos con su blog, y sus escritos que están la mar de bien. Yo aprovecho la ocasión de intervenir en algún hilo tuyo aquí en Burbuja, como te decía, alguna intervención en el Casino. Leo bastante Alerta Digital, ahora. Y poniendo cosillas de otros (pero que están muy bien) en mi blog. También otras cosas pero ya son más a nivel personal. Sigo poniendo cosas en YouTube también, aunque cada vez están más pesados con el copyright de los cojones...


----------



## CONSPIRADO (9 Oct 2012)

malpharus dijo:


> Yo recomiendo el centro psiquiátrico para quienes son unos simples paisanos que por ser de este o de aquel determinado partido opinan algo sobre lo que siquiera han reflexionado, para que aprendan algo de empatía, de lo cual andamos todos bastantes escasos. Se limitan a repetir consignas sin saber lo que están diciendo en realidad, y eso puede que tenga remedio.
> 
> Para otros no hay caso. Ya la maldad se ha instalado en sus corazones como un virus, y son de muy difícil recuperación. Esos son indefectiblemente miserables sean o no del casino, o de cualquier otra parte. Pero ellos ya lo saben, Pedro. Quién se revuelca en el fango moral, siente la humedad en el cuerpo... y están al tanto.



Totalmente de acuerdo, querido amigo (si me permites el tratamiento).

Slds.


----------



## malpharus (9 Oct 2012)

No sólo te lo permito, sino que te lo agradezco...


----------



## M. Priede (9 Oct 2012)

malpharus dijo:


> Yo recomiendo el centro psiquiátrico para quienes son unos simples paisanos que por ser de este o de aquel determinado partido opinan algo sobre lo que siquiera han reflexionado, para que aprendan algo de empatía, de lo cual andamos todos bastantes escasos. Se limitan a repetir consignas sin saber lo que están diciendo en realidad, y eso puede que tenga remedio.
> 
> Para otros no hay caso. Ya la maldad se ha instalado en sus corazones como un virus, y son de muy difícil recuperación. Esos son indefectiblemente miserables sean o no del casino, o de cualquier otra parte. Pero ellos ya lo saben, Pedro. Quién se revuelca en el fango moral, siente la humedad en el cuerpo... y están al tanto.
> 
> Por cierto, el Casino anda bastante decaído la verdad. Lo cual no quiere decir que no siga interviniendo, pero... no colma las expectativas, más allá, de alguna conversación medio satisfactoria. El que está que se sale es Kufisto, que nos trae a todos revueltos con su blog, y sus escritos que están la mar de bien. Yo aprovecho la ocasión de intervenir en algún hilo tuyo aquí en Burbuja, como te decía, alguna intervención en el Casino. Leo bastante Alerta Digital, ahora. Y poniendo cosillas de otros (pero que están muy bien) en mi blog. También otras cosas pero ya son más a nivel personal. Sigo poniendo cosas en YouTube también, aunque cada vez están más pesados con el copyright de los cojones...



Alerta Digital es un periódico del que fue jefe de campaña de Jesús Gil. Es un medio basura; no hagas caso de lo que lees ahí.

Kufisto merece mucho la pena. Me alegro de haberle animado en su día a que escribiese. Va de eso unos dos o tres años. Siempre andaba colgando putillas y haciendo el bobo en el Casino y me enzarcé con él. Pero un día entré por primera vez en su blog y me pareció original, de un tío con talento para escribir, ya lo creo. La gente valiosa siempre me merece respeto. 

Escribe además de cosas cotidianas que le pasan en el bar y en el día a día, pero lo hace con arte, con reflexiones a bote pronto que demuestran eso, su ingenio. Y vive en un pueblo de La Mancha, que parece que le diera más fuerza. A ver si me paso un día. Antes paraba a diario. Lo pongo aquí:

el blog de kufisto


----------



## CONSPIRADO (11 Oct 2012)

OFF TÓPIC (no tanto)

El cacofiscalillo Bautista, aquel Miniyó de Vladivostock durante el juicio del 11-M(entira) dice que le han mangao las pruebas claves del Faisán.
Jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja

Yo rebuscaría por su casa...

Slds.


----------



## M. Priede (11 Oct 2012)

CONSPIRADO dijo:


> OFF TÓPIC (no tanto)
> 
> El cacofiscalillo Bautista, aquel Miniyó de Vladivostock durante el juicio del 11-M(entira) dice que le han mangao las pruebas claves del Faisán.
> Jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja
> ...



Es terrible, sí. Lo más curioso es ver cómo está de extendida esa creencia de que los jueces y fiscales tienen como labor hacer justicia. Y no solo en España, porque basuras como estas hay en todos los países. Bien es verdad que aumenta día a día el desprestigio de esta castuza, que eso sí que es una castuza.


----------



## MELVILLE (11 Oct 2012)

Monumento a las victimas del 11-M en Alcala de Henares







193 VICTIMAS, QEPD; y miles de heridos y afectados-

Gobiernos de PP y PSOE mentirosos, falsos, traidores

MEMORIA, DIGNIDAD, JUSTICIA.

QSV


----------



## MELVILLE (15 Oct 2012)

Hola a todos:

Supongo que estas imagenes ya las conocereis mas que de sobra pero, por si alguno no habia visto este video, os lo dejo aqui. Como todos los videos, o casi todos los que tratan sobre este tema, es tendencioso.

Lo interesante esta hacia el minuto 4, mas o menos. A mi no me convence demasiado. Mas que nada porque las imagenes son muy borrosas y no permiten sacar conclusiones definitivas pero... por considerar la posibilidad, que no quede. Tal vez alguno de vosotros lo vea mejor y pueda poner luz sobre el tema.

Saludos

<iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/UT-EOE9vlak?feature=player_detailpage" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## M. Priede (15 Oct 2012)

Melville

Fue pura intoxicación. Y muchos cayeron en la trampa. ¿Cómo demonios va a ponerse en el andén para hacer estallar las bombas? Poco más y muere asfixiado

Se trataba de mostrar a los etarras como autores, y eso partía de los mismos que se inventaron lo de Al Qaeda


----------



## MELVILLE (15 Oct 2012)

M. Priede dijo:


> Melville
> 
> Fue pura intoxicación. Y muchos cayeron en la trampa. ¿Cómo demonios va a ponerse en el andén para hacer estallar las bombas? Poco más y muere asfixiado
> 
> Se trataba de mostrar a los etarras como autores, y eso partía de los mismos que se inventaron lo de Al Qaeda



Eso pienso yo, Priede.

Si hasta la vocecilla del 'presentador' suena a periodista pepero, ¿verdad? :Baile: o ppriodista...

Es que se les nota mucho. Ese que sale en el video puede ser lo mismo un etarra con dos detonadores a distancia que un tio asustao por el mogollon de Atocha ese dia, que es lo mas normal, que fuera un transeunte.

El historial de terroristas etarras 'abonados a la chapuza' es largo, pero eso de que le pillaran saliendo con 'los detonadores en la masa' parece ya más que exagerao.

Pero podemos concluir que se manipuló entonces y aun se manipula a cuenta del 11-M. 

Saludos


----------



## M. Priede (18 Oct 2012)

*¿Para quién trabajan en PAZ DIGITAL?*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...asionaron-masacre-del-11-m-3.html#post7458988


----------



## Skylar (18 Oct 2012)

No sé si el M.Priede u otro forero lo ha comentado pero como algunos sostienen la teoría OTAN pues dejo esto por aquí:

OTAN.- Morenés y Panetta firman hoy el acuerdo para desplegar cuatro destructores de EEUU en Rota - EcoDiario.es



> BRUSELAS, 10 (EUROPA PRESS)
> 
> El ministro de Defensa, Pedro Morenés, y el secretario de Defensa estadounidense, León Panetta, firmarán este miércoles en Bruselas la enmienda de protocolo al Convenio de Defensa bilateral para autorizar el despliegue de cuatro destructores estadounidenses en la base naval de Rota (Cádiz).
> 
> ...



Referencias en burbuja.info:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...acuerdo-ee-uu-escudo-antimisiles-de-rota.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cuerdo-despliegue-de-4-destructores-rota.html

Una pregunta un poco idiota ¿cuando se cambió la ley para que se instalaran cabezas nucleares en España? Punto 2 del referendum:


----------



## M. Priede (18 Oct 2012)

Skylar

Ya no me acordaba de las perguntas del referéndum. Y nadie pasa cuenta de las mentiras con que llevaron a los españoles a las urnas. Además se habló mucho de pucherazo, de que no hubo un verdadero control.

Qué tiempos aquellos, cuando no queríamos que nos gobernaran desde fuera.


----------



## sisebuto (21 Oct 2012)

La juez, la fiscal e Interior ahogan el 'caso Zougam'

El juzgado rechaza citar a las imputadas y el Ministerio se niega a dar documentación



<IMG SRC="http://img688.imageshack.us/img688/8753/jamalzougam.jpg" style="float:left; margin:0 20px 10px 0;" BORDER="1" ALT="Jamal Zougam" /> JOAQUÍN MANSO MADRID - 21/10/2012

La juez, la Fiscalía, el Ministerio del Interior y el Consulado de Rumanía están conduciendo hacia un callejón sin salida el procedimiento por posible falso testimonio contra Jamal Zougam en el juicio del 11-M. Y sin practicar la más mínima diligencia, en contra de lo que ordenó la Audiencia Provincial en un contundente auto de junio en el que apreció «apariencia de delito» en la conducta de las dos rumanas testigos protegidos que determinaron su condena y ordenó investigar si mintieron.

Pues bien, la juez Belén Sánchez y la fiscal Rosa Mayoral prescinden del criterio del tribunal y rechazan citar a C-65 y J-70, ya formalmente imputadas, y a suprimirles la condición de testigos protegidas hasta que el Ministerio del Interior les envíe la documentación que confirme las circunstancias que fueron publicadas en una serie de reportajes de este diario. Pero ocurre que el Departamento que dirige Jorge Fernández Díaz se niega a entregar los expedientes que se le han solicitado si previamente no se les indica el nombre de las dos afectadas cuya identidad la juez mantiene en secreto.

Es decir: si no hay nombres no habrá documentos pero no habrá nombres hasta que haya documentos.

En concreto, la fiscal -que ya se opuso a la admisión de la querella tras retenerla sin aparente motivo durante dos meses cuando sabía que el plazo de prescripción estaba a punto de cumplirse- argumenta en un escrito de septiembre que «es prematuro especialmente la toma de declaración de las querelladas hasta tanto [sic] no se examine la documentación requerida y con ello se verifique con suficiencia la realidad del hecho punible».

Y también razona que «no procede suprimir la condición de testigos protegidos de las querelladas hasta tanto [sic] del resultado de la investigación no resulten datos que impliquen una inequívoca imputación formal como autoras del hecho punible y excluyan el archivo de la causa».

La Audiencia de Madrid ya verificó en junio la suficiencia del hecho punible, ordenó la imputación formal de las querelladas y excluyó el archivo de la causa. Es más, ordenó practicar «cuantas diligencias de prueba fueran necesarias para investigar» si las dos rumanas «pudieron confabularse con la finalidad de alcanzar ciertos beneficios personales y económicos, faltando a la verdad en las manifestaciones que realizaron en la vista del juicio oral».

Y todo ello, decía la Audiencia, porque la querella de los abogados Eduardo García Peña y Francisco Andújar relata «nuevas revelaciones que no pudieron ser tenidas en cuenta» por el tribunal del 11-M y aporta «indicios que bien pudieran avalar razonablemente la verosimilitud de la apariencia delictiva de la conducta» de las testigos, cuya defensa ejerce el ex colaborador terrorista Gonzalo Boye. Es decir, que «los hechos contenidos en la querella, de ser ciertos, pudieran ser constitutivos de un delito de falso testimonio».

Tanto la Dirección General de Apoyo a las Víctimas como la Delegación del Gobierno de Madrid, dependientes de Interior, se han negado en sendas resoluciones de junio y julio a entregar los documentos que se le piden, pese a que en ambos casos se les especificó el número de expediente. Antes y después de las últimas elecciones, el PP se comprometió a colaborar con la Justicia.

La solicitud pretende confirmar la que la testigo J-70 no se decidió a declarar contra Zougam hasta 11 meses después del atentado y sólo cuando el Ministerio le cerró las puertas a las indemnizaciones y a los papeles tras rechazarla como víctima, ya que sus técnicos no la creyeron cuando dijo que fue herida en los trenes. Tras testificar, terminó cobrando 48.000 euros.


El consulado rumano avisa de que no colaborará

El Consulado de Rumanía en Madrid ha enviado al juzgado que investiga a las dos testigos de esa nacionalidad una nota en la que asegura que en su archivo no tiene ningún expediente relativo a las víctimas del 11-M ni tampoco un registro de visitas, que es lo que se le solicitaba. A mayor abundamiento, solicita que no se le vuelva a pedir nada más, sino que, en adelante, las autoridades españolas se entiendan con las rumanas a través de una comisión rogatoria internacional dirigida a Bucarest.

Este diario publicó en diciembre de 2011 que la testigo C-65 declaró en el juicio del 11-M que iba en el tren acompañada por J-70, pero en abril de 2004 había acudido a su consulado para informarse de las ayudas e indemnizaciones que podía obtener y manifestó que viajaba contra otra mujer, con la que precisamente acudía en ese momento a la oficina consular. La Audiencia de Madrid destacó ese relato como «singularmente» relevante y reclamó que fuese investigado por encima de los demás. El consulado no entrega los documentos y el juzgado ha rechazado además citar como testigo a la persona que ocupaba el cargo de cónsul en Madrid en abril de 2004.​


EL MUNDO. DOMINGO 21 DE OCTUBRE DE 2012
​


----------



## M. Priede (21 Oct 2012)

Ni la _deresha sosiá_ de la que hablaba Solís Ruiz y que a día de hoy _persevera en el ser_, ni la izquierda redentora cuya estrategia pasa por hacerse funcionario, sobre todo en la Educación, para _educar a la ciudadanía_, les importa un rábano que este hombre y el pobre Trashorras cumplan condenas de más de 30.000 años cada uno por unos delitos que no cometieron. Ni le importa a la 'supervíctima' Pilar Manjón, cuyo única esperanza consiste en procesar a Aznar por no ser progresista, ni le importa a nadie, porque estos de El Mundo, y los de LD, estarían con el asunto noche y día si detrás del 11-m se vislumbrara la sombra del PSOE. Pero como no es así y de sobra saben quiénes tienen todas la papeletas de la autoría y eso sí que no se puede tocar, pues Zougam y Trashorras se pudrirán en la cárcel el resto de sus vidas.

Vaya en favor de El Mundo el que al menos nos recuerden que los inocentes continúan en la cárcel. Pero no sé por qué razón se le exige a la Fiscalía y a los jueces lo que los medios no se atreven a publicar. 

Este es _er_ mundo libre en el que se supone que vivimos.


----------



## M. Priede (26 Oct 2012)

Menuda panda de intoxicadores que son estos de Paz Digital. Ya me lo olí cuando entré en su página, hace años. Al principio no fue así, pero no tardé en darme cuenta.

Mirad esto:

_El problema de Euskal Herría, con ETA a la cabeza de la internacionalización del conflicto, ha sido la causa de los atentados del 11 M en España._

Veréis que no ponen ni un enlace. O cuando citan la fuente dicen que no hay enlace desde España. O que se publicó en tal fecha, pero ni copia ni fotocopia ni nada de nada.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...alizacion-del-conflicto-de-euskal-herria.html

Anda que no se les ve el plumero al Tocqueville, Donald Rumsfeld y la dosydós.


----------



## M. Priede (26 Oct 2012)

Islandizador dijo:


> Esos son los peores, los que envenenan. Así imposible.



Intoxican, mejor que envenenan. Es que hay que ver la cantidad de dinero que se ha empleado en estos fines. No hay página donde no estén varios intoxicadores desviando la atención.

Para esta gente unas veces fue el eje Franco-Alemán. Otras la ETA, otras el PSOE. Cualquier día HAARP. Les gusta la milonga esa de los terremotos.

Tienen una página, Paz Digital, donde escriben para sí mismos y se lanzan mutuamente todo tipo de flores


----------



## sisebuto (21 Nov 2012)

Pedro Jota da por concluido el folletín de los testigos comprados del 11-M, dada la caída de interés en la audiencia. Final feliz para muchos, decepcionante para otros y "melasuda" para la mayoría. Un morito gimnasta y un cristiano esquizoide pagarán por aquellos crímenes, sabe Dios si suyos o de quiénes. Poco importa ya. _The End_. 


_El juez acredita que EL MUNDO no presionó a las testigos del 11-M_

Archiva su denuncia por coacciones al comprobar que «no hay atisbo alguno de delito» / «En ningún caso se les requirió para decir algo diferente a lo que era verdad»

El juez de Madrid Juan Antonio Sáenz de San Pedro ha archivado la denuncia por coacciones que habían presentado contra EL MUNDO las dos testigos rumanas del 11-M imputadas por mentir contra Jamal Zougam. El sobreseimiento es libre y definitivo, y no meramente provisional, decisión excepcional que significa que no es que no haya pruebas contra los dos periodistas denunciados, sino que las hay de que «no hay atisbo alguno de delito» y de que «en ningún caso se les requirió [a las testigos] para decir algo diferente a lo que era verdad».

<hr>

OPINIÓN
_Las testigos del 11-M acusaron en falso a EL MUNDO _



Spoiler: Abrir texto...



LA RESOLUCIÓN del juez Juan Antonio Sáenz de San Pedro que sobresee la denuncia contra los periodistas de EL MUNDO que investigaron a las dos rumanas testigos protegidas del 11-M es muy esclarecedora. El periódico denunció las dudas que ofrecían sus testimonios, claves para condenar a Jamal Zougam como autor material de los atentados. Una de ellas modificó ante el juez, y de forma sustancial, sus primeras manifestaciones a la Policía. La otra tardó un año en declarar, y sólo lo hizo días después de ser rechazada por Interior como damnificada.

Las dos testigos reaccionaron a nuestras informaciones con una denuncia contra el diario, y han reconocido dos cosas: que dieron ese paso de la mano de Pilar Manjón, presidenta de la Asociación 11-M Afectados del Terrorismo, y que la entidad les puso en contacto con un abogado. Lo asombroso y denigrante para una asociación dedicada a defender a víctimas del terrorismo es que ese letrado sea Gonzalo Boye, condenado por colaborar en el secuestro de Emiliano Revilla en los años más sanguinarios de ETA. Sorprende también que a aquella denuncia contra las informaciones de EL MUNDO que el juez califica en su resolución de «vago escrito», el diario El País le concediera honores de portada.

El magistrado es rotundo en sus conclusiones. «No existe atisbo alguno», advierte, «de que se haya cometido conducta delictiva por parte de los denunciados». Así mismo, asegura que los periodistas tampoco requirieron a las denunciantes «para decir algo diferente a lo que era verdad ni en absoluto que se les intimidase para que lo hicieran». Conviene subrayar que este sobreseimiento libre tiene valor de cosa juzgada: no es que el juez interprete que estamos ante la palabra de las denunciantes contra la de nuestros periodistas, sino que existen pruebas de que éstos actuaron correctamente.

La resolución da pie a seguir cuestionando la conducta de las testigos del 11-M. Si no dijeron la verdad al acusar de coacciones a EL MUNDO, ¿por qué hay que creerlas cuando aseguraron haber visto a Zougam? Pero además, el auto debería servir de estímulo para desatascar la querella por falso testimonio que contra ellas presentó la familia de Zougam. La juez y la fiscal rechazan suprimirles la condición de testigos protegidas hasta que Interior les envíe la documentación que confirme lo publicado por este diario. Y el Ministerio se niega a entregarla si antes no se le facilita su identidad. Es decir: no habrá nombres hasta que haya documentos, pero no habrá documentos hasta que haya nombres. Un bucle absurdo.

El fallo del juez Juan Antonio Sáenz de San Pedro, como ya ocurrió con el de la Audiencia Provincial contra el ex jefe de los Tedax Sánchez Manzano, corrobora la validez de nuestras investigaciones. Ayer, 25 años después del asesinato de García Goena, su viuda declaraba en la Audiencia Nacional para aportar la identidad de uno de los cómplices del atentado, desvelada gracias a las averiguaciones de EL MUNDO. De la misma forma, seguimos manteniendo la esperanza de que algún día, sin tener que aguardar tantos años, se revisen las pruebas que llevaron a condenar a Zougam a 42.000 años de cárcel en base a dos probables falsos testimonios.​




_«Nunca se les requirió para decir algo diferente a lo que era verdad»_

El juez considera probado que EL MUNDO «en absoluto intimidó» a las testigos del 11-M



Spoiler: Abrir texto....



El juez de Madrid Juan Antonio Sáenz de San Pedro ordenó ayer el archivo de la denuncia por coacciones que las dos testigos rumanas imputadas por mentir en el juicio del 11-M interpusieron contra el vicedirector de EL MUNDO Casimiro García-Abadillo y el periodista Joaquín Manso. El sobreseimiento es libre y, por tanto, definitivo y con valor de cosa juzgada, lo que constituye una decisión excepcional frente a la norma habitual, que es el archivo provisional.

Es decir, no se trata meramente de que no tuviesen ninguna prueba de sus acusaciones o de que la palabra de unas se enfrentase con la de los otros sino, más aún, de que este diario ha acreditado que «no existe atisbo alguno de que se haya cometido una conducta delictiva» y que «en ningún caso se les requirió [a las testigos] para decir algo diferente a lo que era verdad ni en absoluto se les intimidase para que lo hicieran», según la literalidad de la resolución judicial, inusual por su tenor contundente y maximalista.

Las dos mujeres, identificadas como testigos protegidos con las claves C-65 y J-70, denunciaron a este diario más de tres meses después de la publicación de una serie de reportajes en los que se relataban las extrañísimas circunstancias en las que declararon en el juicio del 11-M para provocar la condena de Jamal Zougam como único autor vivo del atentado. Esas revelaciones provocaron que la Audiencia de Madrid ordenase su imputación por falso testimonio para investigar si «pudieron confabularse con la finalidad de alcanzar ciertos beneficios personales y económicos faltando a la verdad en las manifestaciones que realizaron en la vista del juicio oral».

En la denuncia contra EL MUNDO, que tramitaron a través del ex colaborador de ETA en los 80 Gonzalo Boye -abogado que les asignó, según declararon ante el juez, la asociación de víctimas del terrorismo que preside Pilar Manjón-, las dos testigos aseguraban que los dos periodistas les habían conminado bajo presiones a que efectuasen una declaración exculpatoria de Jamal Zougam, ofreciendo a cambio regalos, como una camiseta del Real Madrid o una gestión para evitar el desahucio de una de ellas, desalojo que se produjo muy poco después. Pues bien: el letrado de este diario, Juan Luis Ortega, no sólo ha acreditado que no hay ninguna prueba de esa acusación sino, a mayores, que las hay de que García-Abadillo y Manso nunca solicitaron a las testigos que se retractasen de su declaración incriminatoria contra el marroquí ni de que tratasen de coaccionarlas de ningún modo.

Según argumenta la resolución, «no puede olvidarse la profesión de los imputados y cómo en el marco de la misma es donde se produce y se justifica la insistencia en las preguntas», pero «no se infiere, en ningún caso, que se les requiriese para decir algo diferente a lo que era verdad, ni en absoluto que se les intimidase para que lo hicieran», señala el auto, que fue notificado ayer a todas las partes. El juez sostiene que «se han practicado todas aquellas actuaciones que se han considerado necesarias y que ahora se consideran suficientes» y, de todo ello, concluye que «no existe atisbo alguno de que se haya cometido una conducta delictiva».

En sus escritos de denuncia, que el juez descalifica como «vagos», las testigos utilizaban sin embargo expresiones como «se comportó para intimidarme, muy agresivo» y, en el relato en el juzgado, una de ellas llegó a incluir amenazas: «Te vamos a hacer mucho daño con el periódico». Nada de ello es cierto y por eso el juez acuerda el sobreseimiento libre, que es además el presupuesto previo indispensable para que se pueda actuar judicialmente contra ellas, en su caso.​




_Un «vago escrito» en la portada de 'El País'_



Spoiler: Leer texto...



El diario 'El País' publicó en la portada de su edición impresa del 22 de marzo de 2012 una información bajo el título 'Testigos del 11-M acusan a EL MUNDO de presionarles para exculpar a Zougam' que, principalmente, se presentó con gran boato en su versión digital, incluyendo la reproducción de dos manuscritos, con los que las mujeres rumanas escenificaron su denuncia, y del folio que presentó el abogado Gonzalo Boye -un «vago escrito», según lo califica el juez-. Algunos periodistas del diario de Liberty hicieron chanza en Twitter de sus compañeros denunciados, ante los que no se hizo ningún esfuerzo de contraste, a pesar de que su propio Libro de Estilo les obligaría a hacerlo con «los perjudicados por la información». «EL MUNDO intentó que dos testigos protegidos -dos mujeres rumanas- en el caso por los atentados del 11-M se retractasen de su declaración y exculpasen a Jamal Zougam, condenado como autor material de la matanza a 42.917 años. Les ofrecieron mejoras en el trabajo y ayuda para que una caja de ahorros no desahuciase a una de ellas de su piso, además de camisetas del Real Madrid. Las dos testigos se negaron al enjuague, porque habían dicho la verdad en el juicio y han denunciado presiones de los periodistas», decía el primer párrafo de 'El País', falso de principio a fin. «En ningún caso se les requirió» para que cambiasen su declaración, dice la resolución de sobreseimiento libre, «en absoluto se les intimidó» y es manifiestamente mentira que se les ofreciesen «mejoras en el trabajo», porque eso habría sido delito, lo que el juez descarta. 'El País' ocultó a sus lectores en junio la imputación por falso testimonio de las dos testigos y hoy, al menos en su primera edición, no lleva ni una línea del archivo .​


----------



## M. Priede (22 Nov 2012)

Sisebuto:

Fíjate en la frase: _«En ningún caso se les requirió para decir algo diferente a lo que era verdad»_ O sea, que mintieron por voluntad propia cuando hablaron con el mundo y decían verdad cuando culparon a Zougam, ergo la versión oficial continúa incólume, se refuerza. Al menos así lo sentencia el juez.


----------



## Chotorunner (22 Nov 2012)

Los españoles de bien, jamás olvidaremos que dos centenares de crímenes han quedado IMPUNES. JAMAS.

Puto país de mierda, secuestrado para siempre en un océano de corrupción y maldad, sin apenas esperanza de que, algún día, salga la verdad a la luz, sea esta la que sea. :-((((


----------



## M. Priede (22 Nov 2012)

Chotorunner dijo:


> Los españoles de bien, jamás olvidaremos que dos centenares de crímenes han quedado IMPUNES. JAMAS.
> 
> Puto país de mierda, secuestrado para siempre en un océano de corrupción y maldad, sin apenas esperanza de que, algún día, salga la verdad a la luz, sea esta la que sea. :-((((



En otros países es igual. Mira el 11-s, o el 7-j en Londres. Claro que eso lo hicieron ellos mismos; aquí lo hicieron los nuestros también, solo que trabajan para los de fuera, no como allí.


----------



## belga197 (22 Nov 2012)

sisebuto dijo:


> Pedro Jota da por concluido el folletín de los testigos comprados del 11-M, dada la caída de interés en la audiencia. Final feliz para muchos, decepcionante para otros y "melasuda" para la mayoría. Un morito gimnasta y un cristiano esquizoide pagarán por aquellos crímenes, sabe Dios si suyos o de quiénes. Poco importa ya. _The End_.



Hombre, si de algo estoy seguro en esta vida es de que PJ no da por cerrado nada. Otra cosa es a dónde tenga intención de llegar. Yo apostaría a que el asunto seguirá dando algunos coletazos de vez en cuando para animar al personal.

Si hasta parece que va a resucitar el caso García Goena.


----------



## sisebuto (24 Nov 2012)

*La juez cita a Zougam para saber si las testigos del 11-M mintieron*

De acuerdo, Belga, que no lo hará de tajo como Federico, que pasó en una semana de todo es 11-M a todos son Haikus. Lo de PJ será como una estela que se difumina en el horizonte. 



<img src="http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/8753/jamalzougam.jpg" width="450"/>


La juez cita a Zougam para saber si las testigos del 11-M mintieron

 JOAQUÍN MANSO / MADRID

Da la oportunidad de defender su inocencia al único condenado como autor material de la matanza que denunció por falso testimonio a las dos mujeres que le reconocieron

Dentro de las diligencias acordadas interrogará a su madre, a su hermana y a su hermano, que aseguran que esa mañana a la hora del atentado Zougam dormía en su domicilio



Spoiler: Abrir texto....



El único condenado por poner las bombas del 11-M será trasladado desde la cárcel de Villena (Alicante) hasta los juzgados de la Plaza de Castilla de Madrid para que pueda defender en persona su proclamada inocencia. En una decisión insólita, la juez Belén Sánchez ha reconsiderado su negativa inicial a citar a Jamal Zougam, a su familia y al testigo más importante sin que en el procedimiento que se sigue por falso testimonio contra las dos testigos que determinaron su condena se haya producido ninguna novedad relevante.

Lo que sí ha ocurrido un día antes, pero en otro juzgado situado a escasos metros, en el mismo pasillo, es que se dictó un sobreseimiento libre tras constatarse que esas dos mujeres rumanas acusaron en falso a este diario de coacciones.

Zougam, su hermano Mohamed y su madre, Aicha, volverán el 18 de diciembre a un juzgado a reiterar la versión que han mantenido desde marzo de 2004: que, a la hora del atentado, el marroquí dormía en casa. Su hermana Samira, también citada, comparecerá por primera vez en sede judicial.

El marroquí Jamal Zougam saldrá de la celda de aislamiento en la que lleva casi nueve años recluido -y en la que está condenado a pasar prácticamente el resto de su vida- para ser conducido en furgón policial desde Villena hasta Madrid. La juez podía haber optado por que se le tomase declaración por exhorto ante los juzgados de la localidad alicantina, pero ha preferido valorar su credibilidad con su presencia física inmediata.

Hasta la fecha, la juez Belén Sánchez, que está afiliada a la asociación de sensibilidad progresista Jueces para la Democracia, había bloqueado, con el apoyo de la fiscal Rosa Mayoral, todas las iniciativas planteadas por los abogados de Zougam.

Contra su opinión, la juez se vio obligada a admitir la querella porque la Audiencia de Madrid le ordenó imputar a las testigos para investigar si «pudieron confabularse con la finalidad de alcanzar ciertos beneficios personales y económicos faltando a la verdad en las manifestaciones que realizaron en la vista del juicio oral». Después, mantuvo su rechazo a citarlas y descartó todas las pruebas testificales que se le habían pedido.

Súbitamente, sin que se haya producido ninguna novedad en ese procedimiento -la Audiencia Nacional no ha enviado la documentación que se le ha pedido y el Ministerio del Interior ha rehuido hacerlo-, la juez ha cambiado de criterio y ha estimado sendos recursos de reforma de los abogados Eduardo García Peña y Francisco Andújar.

El recurso de reforma es el que se presenta ante el mismo juzgado que ha tomado una decisión y es del todo excepcional en la práctica judicial que un juez revoque una resolución propia: en este caso, dos de golpe y, en ambos casos, con la añadida oposición de la fiscal.

El Juzgado de Instrucción número 39, del que es titular Belén Sánchez, se encuentra en la sexta planta del edificio de la sede judicial de la Plaza de Castilla, puerta con puerta con el número 38, que un día antes había dictado en términos durísimos el sobreseimiento libre de la denuncia que las testigos habían presentado por coacciones contra este diario.

«En ningún caso se les requirió para decir algo diferente a lo que era verdad ni en absoluto se les intimidó para que lo hicieran», señala esa resolución. Respecto de una de ellas, que llegó a describir el ofrecimiento de un puesto de trabajo a cambio de perjurio o la advertencia de que la victoria del PP podría suponerle un problema, el juez dice que los hechos ocurrieron «contrariamente a lo que ella señaló».

La decisión de la juez Sánchez de citar a Zougam implica ya una revisión de facto de los hechos que fueron declarados probados en la sentencia del 11-M en un aspecto nuclear: la participación del único condenado por colocar las bombas. El marroquí fue detenido el 13 de marzo de 2004 junto a su hermano y su socio, de la misma nacionalidad, porque en su tienda de teléfonos del barrio multiétnico de Lavapiés se había vendido la tarjeta que apareció en la mochila bomba que no llegó a estallar y que la Policía encontró en una comisaría de Vallecas. El arresto de tres musulmanes en la víspera de las elecciones, cuando el Gobierno seguía sosteniendo la tesis de la autoría de ETA, precipitó el vuelco electoral del 14-M.

Su hermano y su socio fueron liberados en junio, sin que ninguna prueba pesase en su contra. Zougam, en cambio, sigue en prisión casi nueve años después porque dos mujeres rumanas que testificaron contra él después de que todos los medios de comunicación difundiesen su fotografía y en circunstancias extrañísimas que no fueron conocidas por el tribunal -tanto, que han sido imputadas por falso testimonio- mantuvieron en el juicio del 11-M que le habían visto en el tren de Santa Eugenia con una mochila.

El Tribunal Supremo estableció que la única «prueba de cargo» contra el marroquí son los testimonios de esas dos mujeres, ya que no se encontró ninguna conexión entre él y la célula islamista que atentó en los trenes, ni han aparecido huellas o restos suyos en los domicilios o vehículos que utilizaron.

De hecho, la Audiencia de Madrid, cuando ordenó la admisión de la querella, destacó la «trascendencia» que tuvieron, porque Jamal Zougam recibió «una pena de prisión de extrema gravedad con fundamento, precisamente, en las declaraciones que ahora se reputan falsas y cuya falsedad, de resultar acreditada, daría lugar a la revisión» de la condena.​




El testigo clave comparecerá el mismo día



Spoiler: Abrir texto....



La juez Belén Sánchez ha estimado un segundo recurso de reforma en el que acuerda que comparezca, el mismo día que Jamal Zougam y su familia, la persona que ocupase el cargo de cónsul de Rumanía en Madrid en 2004. La Audiencia Provincial, en la resolución en la que ordenó admitir la querella contra las dos mujeres rumanas, señaló que debía ser «singularmente» investigado el reportaje que publicó este diario el 6 de diciembre de 2011, destacando que hasta la fecha no ha sido desmentido. En él se relataba que, según fuentes de la investigación, la testigo identificada como C-65 se había entrevistado el 1 de abril de 2004 con el cónsul de Rumanía con la intención inicial de obtener las indemnizaciones que el Gobierno rumano había dispuesto para las víctimas de los atentados. En aquella ocasión, la testigo contó al representante de la misión consular que viajaba en los trenes del 11-M con una mujer que la acompañaba en ese momento y que también pretendía obtener el dinero de las víctimas. El nombre de esa persona es, sin embargo, distinto del de la testigo J-70, que fue la que en el juicio dijo que viajaba en el tren con la testigo C-65. J-70 no apareció en el procedimiento hasta febrero de 2005, nada menos que 11 meses después del atentado, cuando compareció en la Audiencia Nacional y afirmó que había visto a un terrorista en los trenes. El tribunal condenó a Jamal Zougam sin tener en cuenta una circunstancia que fue desvelada por este diario: que sólo 15 días antes de esa primera declaración, la testigo J-70 había sido descartada definitivamente como víctima de los atentados por los técnicos del Ministerio del Interior, que la examinaron dos veces y no la creyeron cuando dijo que fue herida en los trenes. Ese hecho le cerraba las puertas, principalmente, a obtener la regularización de su situación en España y las indemnizaciones. Tras acusar a Zougam, terminó cobrando 48.000 euros. J-70 había comparecido en comisaría para pedir los papeles; ante la Dirección General de la Policía para solicitar la indemnización; ante una abogada para personarse en el sumario; ante un tribunal médico, y ante una subsecretaria de Interior. Y nunca dijo que hubiese visto a Zougam en el tren.​




EL MUNDO. SÁBADO 24 DE NOVIEMBRE DE 2012​


----------



## M. Priede (24 Nov 2012)

Sisebuto

Lo acabo de leer ahora mismo en LD. Descorazonador lo de la gente opinante. Capaces de mantener a un inocente en la cárcel con tal de que su opinión se mantenga. Que si PJ solo busca dinero, que si el PP quiere revolver la mierda. Todo juicios de intenciones.

No es que me sorprenda, sin embargo no puedo evitar la desazón que me produce el contemplar hasta qué grado de canallería puede llegar la gente. Son la ignorancia y la mala fe personificadas, y por millones de personas. Confunden opinión con conocimiento, y a nada que miraran el caso con un poco de sentido crítico, lo mínimo que deberían hacer es mantenerse callados. Si a cualquiera de ellos les dicen que un hombre ha sido condenado por haber sido identificado simultáneamente en tres sitios diferentes, bramarían contra la justicia; pero si es del 11m y ellos ya tienen opinión, capaces son de condenarlo a otros treinta mil años.

Garca-Abadillo: "Si mintieron una vez, pudieron haberlo hecho ms veces" - Libertad Digital


----------



## sisebuto (25 Nov 2012)

*El laberinto de Jamal Zougam*

<IMG SRC="http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/5944/zougamtrenes11m.png" BORDER="1" ALT="Testimonio sobre Jamal Zougam en los trenes del 11-m" />

*El laberinto de Jamal Zougam*

La Justicia se plantea por primera vez la posibilidad de que fuese condenado por error


JOAQUÍN MANSO / Madrid

La citación de Jamal Zougam en el procedimiento por falso testimonio abierto en un juzgado de Madrid contra las dos testigos protegidos que dijeron verle en un tren es un hecho inédito: gracias a la aparición de posibles pruebas que no fueron aportadas en la Audiencia Nacional, los tribunales españoles están considerando la posibilidad, al menos en abstracto y en alguna medida, de que hayan condenado en falso a la única persona a la que encontraron culpable de colocar las bombas del 11-M. No hay precedentes de una situación semejante en un acontecimiento de ese calado.

La juez Belén Sánchez –afiliada a Jueces para la Democracia y nada sospechosa de simpatizar con tesis alternativas del 11-M– no estaba obligada a citar a Zougam, ni mucho menos a pedir que la comparecencia se produzca en persona en su juzgado de Madrid, para lo que el marroquí tendrá que ser trasladado con un dispositivo de máxima seguridad desde la prisión de Villena (Alicante).

El procedimiento lleva abierto desde junio, por lo que Zougam y su familia no van meramente a ratificarse en su querella, lo que es del todo innecesario: nada saben de los indicios de falso testimonio más allá de lo que hayan leído en este periódico. Se les llama, demanera expresa, como testigos. Para conocer de primera mano, por lo tanto, el relato con el que mantienen su inocencia: a la hora del atentado, dormía en casa. La propia juez había rechazado inicialmente ésas y otras comparecencias.

Lo mismo había hecho, reiteradamente, con casi todas las diligencias que se le habían pedido, pese a que una sección de la Audiencia de Madrid formada por magistrados de distintas sensibilidades le ordenó investigar los indicios, para aclarar si las testigos, dos mujeres rumanas, «pudieron confabularse con la finalidad de alcanzar ciertos beneficios personales y económicos faltando a la verdad en las manifestaciones que realizaron en la vista del juicio oral».

Pero en la semana en la que el juzgado de enfrente despachaba en términos durísimos una denuncia por coacciones de las mismas testigos protegidos contra este diario, la juez ha cambiado de criterio –estimando un recurso contra su propia decisión y en contra de la opinión del fiscal, lo que es del todo inhabitual– y ha impulsado el procedimiento aceptando precisamente la diligencia que mayor impacto público podía tener: la declaración de Zougam.

Cuando la Audiencia ordenó la admisión de la querella, destacó la «trascendencia» que tuvieron las identificaciones de las testigos protegidos, porque Zougam recibió «una pena de prisión de extrema gravedad con fundamento, precisamente, en las declaraciones que ahora se reputan falsas y cuya falsedad, de resultar acreditada, daría lugar a la revisión » de la condena. La prueba que exige la jurisprudencia es complicadísima, casi inalcanzable.


LA PRUEBA DE CARGO 

Jamal Zougam, su hermano Mohamed Chaoui y el socio de ambos, Mohamed Bakkali, fueron arrestados el 13 de marzo de 2004 en su tienda de teléfonos del barrio de Lavapiés porque en ella se había vendido la tarjeta que se extrajo de la mochila bomba que no llegó a estallar. La detención de tres musulmanes en la víspera de la jornada electoral determinó la derrota del PP: el Gobierno mantenía públicamente que ETA estaba detrás del atentado.

Chaoui y Bakkali fueron liberados en junio de 2004, después de que el segundo declarase al juez instructor, Juan del Olmo, que fue él quien vendió las tarjetas, a nueve euros cada una, a _El Chino_, uno de los jefes de la célula islamista que atentó en los trenes. Zougam, sin embargo, continuó en prisión y terminó condenado como autor de los atentados después de que, al difundirse su fotografía, múltiples testigos lo identificasen en cada uno de los cuatro trenes. Durante el procedimiento, la Policía, la fiscal, el juez y, finalmente, el tribunal fueron cribando los que consideraron faltos de credibilidad.

<IMG SRC="http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/8753/jamalzougam.jpg" style="float:left; margin:0 20px 15px 0;" BORDER="1" ALT="Jamal Zougam" /> La única prueba de cargo que reconoce la sentencia de la Audiencia Nacional la constituyen los testimonios «claros, independientes y sin fisuras », según la redacción del juez Javier Gómez Bermúdez, de tres testigos de nacionalidad rumana que dijeron haber visto a Jamal Zougam en el tren de Santa Eugenia. Se les identifica como R-10 (un varón), C-65 y J-70 (dos mujeres que afirmaron en el juicio que viajaban juntas). El relato que se compone con sus declaraciones es el que se ve en el gráfico adjunto e implicaría un extraño recorrido por el tren del terrorista.


_La única prueba de cargo contra él son las dos testigos ahora imputadas_​
R-10 fue el único de los tres que identificó a Zougam ante la Policía antes de que los medios difundiesen su foto. Sin embargo, ni siquiera compareció en el juicio y sólo muy excepcionalmente (en caso de fallecimiento, por ejemplo) el Tribunal Supremo acepta testigos que no hayan comparecido en la vista.

Este diario lo localizó en Cluj-Napoca (Rumanía) y pudo entrevistarle. R-10 afirmó que tenía miedo de acudir a la vista oral y la Policía le dio permiso para regresar a su país, aseguró que la primera vez que vio la imagen del marroquí fue en un cartel del aeropuerto días después de la fecha que figura en el sumario y que la persona que él vio en el tren tenía el pelo «completamente liso». Señaló, en ese momento, a la traductora, que tenía el cabello lacio, y no rizado, que es como lo tiene Zougam. El Supremo dijo de este testimonio que es «irrelevante» y se quedó sólo con las ahora imputadas C-65 y J-70, pero está por ver lo que sucedería en una hipotética revisión.


LA TESTIGO C-65 

La testigo C-65 testificó por primera vez el 1 de abril de 2004, en la comisaría de Canillas. Este diario reveló que fue remitida allí por el Consulado de Rumanía, adonde había acudido con una amiga, según fuentes de la investigación, para reclamar ambas las indemnizaciones que el Gobierno de Bucarest había establecido para las víctimas del 11-M.

El cónsul habría aceptado tramitar el dinero para la testigo, que acreditó que había estado en los trenes, pero no para su acompañante, que no tenía ninguna prueba de ello, momento en el que las dos mujeres indicaron al representante de la misión que ambas viajaban juntas el día del atentado y que habían visto a un terrorista en el tren que estalló en Santa Eugenia. Según las fuentes, desde el Consulado se habría llamado entonces a la Policía, que envió a dos agentes que les mostraron fotografías. Las dos señalaron a Zougam, cuya imagen llevaba semana ymedia en los diarios.

La Audiencia de Madrid, en el auto en el que ordenó admitir la querella, señaló que ese relato, que este periódico publicó el 6 de diciembre de 2011, debe ser «singularmente» investigado, destacando que no ha sido desmentido hasta la fecha. El motivo es que la persona que hizo aquella gestión en el Consulado con la testigo C-65 es una mujer distinta de la testigo J-70, que fue la que dijo en el juicio que le acompañaba.

En el sumario no consta ningún dato de esa mujer. En las declaraciones que prestó C-65 ante la Policía y el juez Del Olmo no se recoge que dijese que la acompañaba otra persona –ni J-70 ni ninguna otra–.

Además, según la pieza de víctimas del sumario del 11-M, el marido de C-65 fue reconocido como herido en otro tren distinto. Sin embargo, todos los convoyes hacían el mismo recorrido y salían con apenas cinco minutos de diferencia. Entre ambos, cobraron cerca de 100.000 euros de indemnización y obtuvieron la nacionalidad española. El hermano de C-65, que también pidió el dinero de los afectados, fue rechazado y propuesto para ser imputado por mentir, cuando los dos cuñados (el marido y el hermano) aseguraron a los forenses que iban juntos.

Según el relato de C-65, Zougam pasó muy deprisa por su lado golpeándole el hombro izquierdo con una mochila –en las primeras declaraciones afirmó que era oscura y, en el juicio, que «azul clarita»– y que pasó al vagón contiguo. La posición de la testigo en el tren es la que se ve en el gráfico. Desde ahí, sólo pudo ver a Zougam de espaldas.


LA TESTIGO J-70

La testigo J-70 no aparece en el procedimiento hasta el 7 de febrero de 2005 –11 meses después del atentado y 10 después de la declaración de C-65– cuando acudió a la Audiencia Nacional y dijo que sería capaz de reconocer a un hombre «que llevaba gafas y una gorra» –descripción que nunca dio su compañera– y golpeó con una mochila a su amiga C-65.

Lo que reveló este diario es que, sólo 15 días antes de testificar por primera vez, J-70 había recibido la noticia de que los técnicos del Ministerio del Interior la descartaban como víctima y le cerraban la puerta a los papeles y a las indemnizaciones. Después de identificar a Zougam, terminó cobrando 48.000 euros.

Durante 2004, J-70 había llevado a cabo al menos media docena de trámites ante instancias policiales u oficiales sin decir que había visto a un terrorista en el tren. Incluso se entrevistó con una abogada para personarse en el sumario del 11-M y no le dijo nada.


_La testigo J-70 tardó 11 meses en declarar y lo hizo tras ser rechazada como víctima_
​
El propio Tribunal Supremo reconoce que habría sido importante para valorar su credibilidad conocer por qué tardó casi un año en decidirse a declarar. Los abogados defensores intentaron hacer dos veces esa pregunta en el juicio, pero Gómez Bermúdez se lo impidió.


LA ‘PRUEBA INDIRECTA’ 

Las «pruebas circunstanciales o indirectas » que, como corolario a la prueba de cargo, sostienen la condena incluyen, en primer lugar, que conocía a varios miembros de la célula y a la mayoría de los procesados. El Supremo dejó claro que sólo conocía a Mouhannad Almallah (que fue absuelto) y a Abdelmajid Bouchar. Los dos declararon que habían ido a comprar a su tienda, «muy conocida entre los musulmanes».

La sentencia de Javier Gómez Bermúdez da «especial relevancia» a que el islamista Attila Türk declarase a la policía francesa que el procesado HasanHaski le dijo que «conocía a Jamal Zougam, el que hizo a los atentados el mes pasado». No hay ninguna prueba de que Haski y Zougam hubiesen tenido siquiera la posibilidad de conocerse, además de que ambos lo niegan y que el propio Türk –cuya declaración se produjo sin abogado y en condiciones que habrían sido ilegales en España– lo rechazó ante el juez Juan del Olmo y ante el tribunal. El Supremo no da ninguna importancia a este indicio.

La sentencia de Gómez Bermúdez señala también que Zougam conocía a AbuDahdah, uno de los líderes del islamismo radical en España, «de cuando tenía una tienda de frutas», lo que ambos admiten. El sirio era un personaje muy popular en Lavapiés. El Supremo ni menciona este supuesto indicio.


LOS INDICIOS DE DESCARGO 

A pesar de la investigación exhaustiva a la que fue sometido, no se encontró ni un solo contacto telefónico ni de otro tipo entre Jamal Zougam y los miembros de la célula, a pesar de que éstos se llamaban constantemente entre sí.

Del examen de las antenas BTS, que recogen el posicionamiento de los teléfonosmóviles, se desprende que, en las semanas anteriores a su arresto, el suyo nunca estuvo activado ni en Morata de Tajuña (donde estaba el refugio en el que los terroristas montaron las bombas), ni en Leganés (donde tenían el piso franco) ni en el recorrido de los trenes.

Tampoco hay restos de ADN o huellas de Jamal Zougam en Morata ni en Leganés, ni en la Renault Kangoo en la que se desplazaron los islamistas hasta Alcalá de Henares.

Su pauta de conducta después del atentado es opuesta a la de los islamistas que lo cometieron: todos ellos huyeron. El marroquí siguió yendo a ver pisos con su novia y a trabajar a su tienda, y no escapó ni siquiera después de saber que la Policía había encontrado la mochila que contenía la prueba que podía incriminarle.

La defensa de Zougam insiste en que el hecho de que esté probado que la tarjeta se vendió es una prueba exculpatoria: nadie vende material a su propio grupo terrorista.

Todo este laberinto se revisa ahora en sede judicial.



EL MUNDO. DOMINGO 25 DE NOVIEMBRE DE 2012
​


----------



## sisebuto (25 Nov 2012)

*En el nombre de Jamal*



El Mundo dijo:


> *Su pauta de conducta después del atentado es opuesta a la de los islamistas que lo cometieron: todos ellos huyeron*. El marroquí siguió yendo a ver pisos con su novia y a trabajar a su tienda, y no escapó ni siquiera después de saber que la Policía había encontrado la mochila que contenía la prueba que podía incriminarle.



En fin, éstos son los detalles en que Pedro Jota enseña la patita. Señor Ramírez, ¿qué islamistas huyeron, por qué y cuándo? Que se sepa sólo hay un huida en esta historia y fue la del llamado "galgo de Leganés", un tal Abdelmajid Bouchar que, según autos, bajó a tirar la basura mientras su pandilla yihadista disparaba ráfagas de subfusil por las ventanas, durante el cerco a aquel piso con cadáveres descabezados y pantalones del revés, aunque el corredor negara su presencia en la escena, algo que en cualquier caso le sirvió para salvar la vida y el honor, porque el resto perdieron ambas. No tengo noticia de más huidas.


<object width="640" height="480"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LyWZzHqMP34?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LyWZzHqMP34?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="640" height="480" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>

En el nombre de Jamal - YouTube


----------



## M. Priede (25 Nov 2012)

sisebuto dijo:


> En fin, éstos son los detalles en que Pedro Jota enseña la patita. Señor Ramírez, ¿qué islamistas huyeron, por qué y cuándo? Que se sepa sólo hay un huida en esta historia y fue la del llamado "galgo de Leganés", un tal Abdelmajid Bouchar que, según autos, bajó a tirar la basura mientras su pandilla yihadista disparaba ráfagas de subfusil por las ventanas, durante el cerco a aquel piso con cadáveres descabezados y pantalones del revés, aunque el corredor negara su presencia en la escena, algo que en cualquier caso le sirvió para salvar la vida y el honor, porque el resto perdieron ambas. No tengo noticia de más huidas.
> 
> 
> <object width="640" height="480"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LyWZzHqMP34?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LyWZzHqMP34?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="640" height="480" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>
> ...



Sí, eso parece. Ahora fueron islamistas. Y Zougam, según El Mundo y parece ser que la juez, tiene que ser excarcelado debido a que las testigos mintieron. ¿Y la policía y los jueces no tienen responsabilidad por haber dado crédito a quienes se les veía desde que salieron de casa que estaban mintiendo?

*Qué decir del hecho de que a Zougam lo hubieran visto en tres trenes diferentes y a la misma hora. En eso no entran porque entonces el escándalo sería mayúsculo, así que mejor liberarlo culpando a un par de rumanas. Uno sale de la cárcel y otros entrarán en su lugar acusados de falso testimonio, pero la responsabilidad primera y última, que es de los jueces, fiscales y policías, eso no se toca.*


----------



## sisebuto (26 Nov 2012)

Priede, en realidad la responsabilidad es de una sociedad a la que le da igual vivir entre corrupciones y mentiras, en la que el 11-M es sólo un ejemplo más entre innumerables. Hemos perdido el sentido mínimo de la dignidad. Todo el mundo mira hacia otro lado creyendo que esto no va con él, pero tragar con tanta porquería nunca saldrá gratis.


----------



## M. Priede (26 Nov 2012)

sisebuto dijo:


> Priede, en realidad la responsabilidad es de una sociedad a la que le da igual vivir entre corrupciones y mentiras, en la que el 11-M es sólo un ejemplo más entre innumerables. Hemos perdido el sentido mínimo de la dignidad. Todo el mundo mira hacia otro lado creyendo que esto no va con él, pero tragar con tanta porquería nunca saldrá gratis.



No hay más que ver los comentarios al pie de las noticias. En las de la derecha continúa siendo el PSOE y ETA los responsables; en Público Pedro Jota, que solo busca hacer caja y además es fascista.

Por cierto, quería preguntarte una cosa: resulta que se ha desconfigurado los vídeos que he ido colgando en los hilos que he abierto. No sé la causa. ¿Cómo haces para ponerlos en la página? Yo buscaba el código de inserción y lo pegaba, pero se me quedaba muy grande. No sé si esa ha sido la razón de que hayan desparecido. 

Mira este de Mocedades

www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/360971-ancianas-mocedades.html

En los de los viajes a la Luna, también. Sin embargo los otros, los que se quedaban con la ventana pequeñita, permanecen. ¿Cómo haces para colgarlos así?


----------



## sisebuto (26 Nov 2012)

M. Priede dijo:


> Por cierto, quería preguntarte una cosa: resulta que se ha desconfigurado los vídeos que he ido colgando en los hilos que he abierto. No sé la causa. ¿Cómo haces para ponerlos en la página? Yo buscaba el código de inserción y lo pegaba, pero se me quedaba muy grande. No sé si esa ha sido la razón de que hayan desparecido.
> 
> Mira este de Mocedades
> 
> ...



Creo que es porque la direción del foro ha deshabilitado hace un par de días el código "i f r a m e ", que era una manera de ponerlos. Ahora hay que elegir "Insertar" y después "Utilizar código de inserción antiguo", para terminar seleccionando alguno de los tamaños por defecto que aparecen abajo, o tú mismo personalizando en píxeles los valores "Ancho/Alto" o "width/height" en el código insertable.


----------



## M. Priede (26 Nov 2012)

sisebuto dijo:


> Creo que es porque la direción del foro ha deshabilitado hace un par de días el código "i f r a m e ", que era una manera de ponerlos. Ahora hay que elegir "Insertar" y después "Utilizar código de inserción antiguo", para terminar seleccionando alguno de los tamaños por defecto que aparecen abajo, o tú mismo personalizando en píxeles los valores "Ancho/Alto" o "width/height" en el código insertable.



Gracias. Pero cuando expliques algo tienes que empezar desde el principio. Yo no sabía que había que pinchar en 'compartir'. Nunca lo hice así. Pinchaba en el centro del vídeo con el botón derecho y copiaba el código de inserción.

Gracias.


----------



## sisebuto (26 Nov 2012)

Claro, de esa manera siempre te da un código con "i f r a m e", que es lo que ya no se admite por aquí. A mandar.


----------



## M. Priede (26 Nov 2012)

sisebuto dijo:


> Claro, de esa manera siempre te da un código con "i f r a m e", que es lo que ya no se admite por aquí. A mandar.



De casualidad he pasado por unos hilos de Ayn Rand (qué inteligente es ese tío) y vi que había pasado los mismos. Quizá los han quitado porque ocupan mucho espacio en el alojamiento del blog. No sé.

Gracias


----------



## M. Priede (8 Dic 2012)

De incongruencias o intoxicaciones, porque nunca se sabe:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...m-sospechosos-se-beneficio-4.html#post7851130


----------



## M. Priede (4 Ene 2013)

Uy, fíjate. Igual nos lo creemos. Hollywood al servicio de quién ¿Departamento de Estado? ¿CIA?:

El Senado de EEUU investigar a la CIA por la pelcula sobre Bin Laden - Libertad Digital

Y estos también. *El caso es dar por buena la versión de que mataron a Ben Laden y luego lo tiraron al mar.*

El Senado de EEUU investigará si la CIA filtró información clasificada para la película de la captura de Osama Bin Laden | La próxima guerra.


----------



## sisebuto (4 Ene 2013)

Como el CNI asesoraría el _tv movie del 11-M_. La opinión de los guionistas debe tenerse en cuenta, ¿no?


----------



## M. Priede (5 Ene 2013)

sisebuto dijo:


> Como el CNI asesoraría el _tv movie del 11-M_. La opinión de los guionistas debe tenerse en cuenta, ¿no?



Muy bueno. No puedo ver _el serial_, tengo muy mala conexión

Pero mira esto que acabo de colgar:

www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/politica/380413-soraya-espias-del-cni-y-deuda-publica-espanola.html


----------



## sisebuto (18 Ene 2013)

*Zougam revela ante la juez que le ofrecieron 'beneficios si se confesaba' autor del 11-M*

Zougam revela ante la juez que le ofrecieron 'beneficios si se confesaba' autor del 11-M

JOAQUÍN MANSO / Madrid 

El marroquí Jamal Zougam reveló ayer ante la juez que investiga el posible falso testimonio que determinó su condena que funcionarios de Instituciones Penitenciarias -«en concreto, educadores»- le ofrecieron que, si se «confesaba culpable» del 11-M, se iba a «beneficiar». «No voy a cambiar mi versión por nada», afirmó, después de reiterar el mismo relato con el que sostiene su inocencia desde hace nueve años: a la hora del atentado, dormía en casa. Su madre, su hermano y, singularmente, su hermana lo confirmaron con detalle preciso.

<IMG SRC="http://img571.imageshack.us/img571/8753/jamalzougam.jpg" style="float:left; margin:0 25px 12px 0;" BORDER="1" ALT="El marroquí Jamal Zougam, ayer en los pasillos de los juzgados de Madrid." /> Si no se produce una todavía improbable revisión de su condena, *esa pertinaz autodefensa de Zougam le obligaría a permanecer encerrado hasta 2044 en la misma celda de aislamiento en la que lleva ya nueve años como único autor vivo de la matanza. Otros condenados en el juicio del 11-M -como Suárez Trashorras o Mohamed Bouharrat- se han beneficiado de acercamientos o han accedido a programas de reinserción después de asumir en prisión los hechos por los que fueron condenados.*

Zougam y su familia protagonizaron ayer la reapertura de facto de la investigación acerca de la participación del marroquí en el 11-M, suceso inédito en un acontecimiento de ese calado. Y así se puso de manifiesto en la batería de preguntas de acusaciones y defensas y, principalmente, de la juez Belén Sánchez, que de manera insistente se interesó por los horarios y actividades del marroquí el día del atentado y en la víspera, así como por las circunstancias de su locutorio en Lavapiés y de las tarjetas de teléfono que ahí se vendían. Así se desprende de las actas de las declaraciones, a las que ha tenido acceso este diario.

Zougam volvió a contar cómo en la noche del 10 de marzo se marchó del gimnasio de plaza Elíptica -que tiene un control electrónico de acceso y salida- a las 23.00 horas y que llegó poco más de media hora después a su casa, donde su madre y su hermano seguían despiertos. A esas horas, una banda de fanáticos a la que no se ha encontrado ningún vínculo con Zougam montaba en un chamizo de Morata las bombas que al día siguiente asesinaron a 191 personas.

Según su relato, la mañana del 11-M se levantó a las 10.00 horas, su madre le preparó el desayuno y vio en la televisión que había habido un atentado. Llamó a su hermano para ver cómo estaba el tráfico y se fue a trabajar al locutorio. Es decir, lo mismo que afirmó en su primera declaración judicial, el 15 de marzo de 2004, ante el juez Juan del Olmo.

Su madre, como ya había hecho en el juicio, corroboró la versión. Y su hermano Mohamed Chaoui, que asegura haberle visto en la cama cuando se levantó esa mañana -como ha hecho en todas sus declaraciones judiciales-, también.

La novedad que presentaron los abogados Eduardo García Peña y Francisco Andújar fue el testimonio de su hermana pequeña, Samira, que presentó un certificado del banco francés en el que está empleada que acredita que en la mañana del 11-M llegó a su puesto de trabajo a las 9.00 horas.

Eso quiere decir que tuvo que salir de su domicilio, como muy tarde, a las 8.30 y, de hecho, en el sumario del 11-M existe un documento aportado por ella el 15 de julio de 2004 en el que afirma que se fue a esa hora dejando a su hermano en casa. En el procedimiento también constan al menos tres peticiones de sucesivos abogados defensores para que Samira fuese citada a declarar, con otras tres negativas del juez Del Olmo, y ella afirmó ayer que acudió personalmente «en 20 ocasiones» para pedir que le tomasen declaración.

La hermana pequeña de Zougam hizo una descripción de su casa según la cual es imposible que su hermano entrara o saliera del domicilio sin que todos los demás se enteraran: las habitaciones están comunicadas entre sí y, aunque es un bajo, las ventanas están enrejadas.

En ese contexto, explicó que, como todos los días, aquella mañana se levantó poco después de las 7.00 horas y que, como es su costumbre, lo primero que hizo fue cerrar la puerta del cuarto donde duermen Chaoui y Zougam para poder desayunar mientras veía la televisión sin que a ellos les despertase el ruido: «Desde la puerta se ven las dos camas muy juntas, porque la habitación es muy pequeña, se ven el armario empotrado y la ventana. Ese día vi a Jamal en la cama, estoy segura de ello».

Esto es: existe un testigo, aunque se trate de la hermana del condenado, que asegura haberle visto en su casa a la hora en la que las dos rumanas dicen identificarle en un tren lleno de gente. Y lo hace además con detalle. Todos los demás testimonios del día corroboraron sin contradicciones los datos que ofreció Samira sobre sus horarios, costumbres y la distribución de la casa, de tal forma que, para que Jamal Zougam fuese culpable, toda su familia, perfectamente integrada en la sociedad española, tendría que llevar nueve años mintiendo para dar la cara por él.

Lo que cuenta la hermana pequeña viene al caso de este procedimiento: su credibilidad competirá ahora con la de las dos mujeres imputadas y, mucho más difícil, con la fuerza de la cosa juzgada que sitúa a Zougam sin ninguna duda en los trenes. Por eso habría venido mucho más al caso en el juicio por la matanza. El problema es explicar por qué no compareció allí. Samira fue clara: afirmó que su familia reclamó al abogado que representó a Zougam en la vista oral que pidiese su declaración, como habían hecho los anteriores en tres ocasiones durante la instrucción. «Pero no nos hizo caso».





<IMG SRC="http://estaticos.elmundo.es/elmundo/imagenes/2012/06/07/espana/1339064490_extras_ladillos_1_0.jpg" style="float:left; margin:0 25px 12px 0;" BORDER="1" ALT="Jamal Zougam" /> «Haré cualquier cosa para defenderme»

J. M. / Madrid

Jamal Zougam concluyó su declaración de ayer, durante el interrogatorio de los abogados de las dos mujeres imputadas por una posible mentira de gravísimas consecuencias, con una defensa vehemente de su inocencia: «Voy a hacer cualquier cosa para defenderme de esta injusticia, para demostrar que sus clientas han mentido».

– «¿Y cómo sabe usted que las testigos que le han acusado mienten»? 

– «Porque a esa hora estaba durmiendo en la cama y soy inocente».

Zougam tuvo que contestar cinco veces a la misma pregunta de los letrados designados por la Asociación 11-M Afectados de Terrorismo. Se traba de que respondiese que había leído las investigaciones de EL MUNDO, así que las preguntas fueron aún más directas:

– «¿El conocimiento que tiene de estos hechos es sólo por los periódicos y por lo que pone en la querella?».

O, mucho más claramente: «¿Ha leído EL MUNDO hoy?». El marroquí lo negó.

«Aparte de la información de EL MUNDO, han mentido porque llevo nueve años en la cárcel por la cara y estoy enfermo. Llevo nueve años sin ver la luz. Me ha caído una brutal injusticia y sé que es mentira porque soy inocente y nunca estuve en ese lugar », proclamó.

Por último, se defendió de que en su coartada sólo aparezcan miembros de su familia: «Tengo a mi familia como testigo porque son los que estaban en casa. Por eso quiero que venga el cónsul».



http://quiosco.elmundo.orbyt.es/epaper/epaper.asp?tpu=El Mundo&pub=18_01_2013&edi=Madrid​​
​


----------



## M. Priede (18 Ene 2013)

Gracias, Sisebuto:

En LD hay un buen resumen del caso Zougam :

Ángela Martialay Seguir a @AngelaMartialay / Luis del Pino Seguir a @ldpsincomplejos 2013-01-17

El principal condenado por los atentados del 11-M, y también el único condenado como autor material, Jamal Zougam, ha declarado este jueves en los juzgados de Plaza de Castilla (Madrid) en el marco de la causa donde se investigan a dos ciudadanas rumanas que dijeron ver al marroquí en el vagón que estalló en la estación de Santa Eugenia aquel fatídico día.

Actualmente, las testigos protegidos C-65 y J-70 se encuentran imputadas por un delito de falso testimonio. Durante la instrucción y posterior juicio por los atentados del 11-M, ambas mujeres declararon que habían visto a Jamal Zougam en el citado tren. Sus testimonios fueron claves a la hora de condenar al marroquí ya que no se encontraron huellas del mismo en los coches o domicilios que se utilizaron para perpetrar los atentados del 11-M.

Posteriormente, a través de unas informaciones publicadas por el diario El Mundo, se evidenció que las ciudadanas rumanas podrían haber faltado a la verdad.

Pero lo cierto es que pese a las múltiples incógnitas que rodean a la masacre de Madrid, por primera vez una juez ha escuchado la versión del principal condenado y de su familia después de que el 11-M fuera sentenciado en firme.

Durante su declaración, según ha podido saber Libertad Digital, Jamal Zougam ha relatado detalladamente lo que hizo la noche del 10 de marzo de 2004 y la mañana del día 11 de marzo, cuando la noticia de la explosión de las bombas de los trenes le pilló durmiendo en casa. La noche anterior, tal como publicó este periódico en su día, Jamal Zougham estuvo en un gimnasio de la Plaza Elíptica de Madrid, donde los empleados del gimnasio le sitúan a las 12 de la noche. De modo que tampoco podía a esa hora encontrarse en la casa de Morata de Tajuña donde la versión oficial dice que se montaron las bombas.
"Mintieron por dinero"

Sobre las ciudadanas C-65 y J-70, el condenado como autor material del 11-M ha declarado que las "testigos rumanas mintieron por dinero" cuando le inculparon. Jamal Zougam está convencido de que ambas mujeres dijeron haberle visto en aquel tren de Santa Eugenia para a cambio recibir generosas indemnizaciones del Estado español.

Lo cierto es que la testigo J-70 tardó un año en denunciar a Zougam, y lo hizo justo dos semanas después de que se desestimase por segunda vez su solicitud de ser considerada víctima y se descartase que fuera en los trenes de los atentados. En quince días se convirtió en testigo protegido y fue declarada víctima de los atentados y cobró una indemnización de 48.000 euros.

Por su parte, la testigo C65 y su marido consiguieron tras inculpar al marroquí la nacionalidad española y casi 100.000 euros de indemnización.

Junto a Zougam han declarado durante cuatro horas y media ante la titular del Juzgado de Instrucción Número 39 de Madrid, Belén Sánchez, por este orden su madre Aicha, su hermanastro Mohamed Chaoui y su hermana Samira. Todos ellos han coincidido en afirmar que vieron el 11de Marzo de 2004, a la hora en que produjeron los atentados, a Jamal Zougam durmiendo en su casa, según informan las mismas fuentes consultadas.

Su hermana ha testificado que se levantó a las siete de la mañana para irse a trabajar y que mientras que estuvo en casa vio en la televisión las terribles imágenes que llegaban de los trenes. En ese momento, asegura que Zougam estaba durmiendo en la misma habitación que su hermano Mohamed Chaoui. Por su parte, éste ha declarado también que Jamal Zougam se encontraba a primera hora de la mañana en el domicilio familiar y que ambos se ducharon de forma seguida.

Estos testimonios tienen una gran relevancia ya que podría abrir la puerta a una posible revisión de los hechos probados en la sentencia del Tribunal Supremo donde se cerró la investigación del 11-M.


----------



## M. Priede (21 Ene 2013)

Del silencio del PP en el caso Faisán:

Del chivatazo a ETA al silencio de los corderos | Bajos Fondos | Blogs | elmundo.es


----------



## M. Priede (23 Ene 2013)

Qué tiempos aquellos en los que Suárez creyó que España podía seguir yendo por libre.

Efectos del 11-m:

_P.- ¿Ha recuperado Francia el corazón de Europa?

El de los españoles, sí. Hicimos unos sondeos que demuestran que ha cambiado muchísimo la imagen de Francia en España y ahora tenemos un nivel de afecto positivo que anda por un 79%. Hace 10 años apenas llegábamos a un 59%._

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-caracter-espanol-aguante-y-no-pasa-nada.html


----------



## sisebuto (10 Feb 2013)

La última entrega de Pedro José sobre el 11-M: reconstrucción de la conversación de Suárez Trashorras con Jesús Ramírez, una víctima del 11-M, en un cara a cara en prisión.

_Ramírez.– ¿Puedes darme una razón para no detestarte?

Tashorras.– Entiendo que las víctimas penséis que soy un monstruo.

R.– ¿Sabías que se iba a hacer un atentado?

T.– No.

R.– Vendiste 200 kilos de explosivos. ¿Qué esperabas que pasase?

T: No sabía que era para aquello. En Asturias se utiliza para muchas cosas. Pesca ilegal, tirar barrancos... Pensaba que a lo mejor la querían para Marruecos... Si hubiera sabido para qué era, no lo habría hecho._​









Resumen de las sesiones del juicio oral del 11-M en la Audiencia Nacional.

<object width="550" height="360"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fIlirGWOhx8?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES&start=11&end=94"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fIlirGWOhx8?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES&start=11&end=94" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="550" height="360" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## M. Priede (10 Feb 2013)

Dios, qué vergüenza.

*Uno* que llevan a un pobre hombre a entrevistarse con un esquizofrénico al que le han adjudicado un atentado que no hizo. Bien lo explica el mismo Trashorras, y cualquiera lo puede entender. Cualquiera menos Trashorras. Qué rabia me da lo que le están haciendo. Y mucha pena por él, porque se le ve que sufre. Dice que no puede dormir.

Imagínate que vendes ilegalmente una escopeta y que con esa escopeta alguien comete una carnicería. ¿Sería lógico que te condenaran tal y como si fueras el autor de las muertes ocasionadas con ella? Pues eso han hecho con Trashorras. Además en cualquier otra condena la esquizofrenia habría sido atenuante, aquí ha sido agravante, puesto que su cuñado y su ex mujer estaban tan implicados como él y por ahí andan. LOS TRES ERAN CONFIDENTES DE LA POLICÍA. ES QUE HASTA ESO SE NOS OLVIDA. Y los moros también lo eran, el Chino y probablemente Zougam.

Pobre Trashorras. Ha llegado a creerse que efectivamente es el responsable de lo ocurrido. Lo que están haciendo con él no tiene nombre. Es de lo más canalla que he visto en mi vida. Y lo mismo con el otro infeliz, que se ha quedado sordo y lisiado, y en su afán de culpar a alguien lo hace con el culpable oficial, sin atender a la razón que este le da, esto es: que él solo vendió el explosivo. 

Qué bien lo tejieron todo de antemano. Me refiero a las cloacas. Crearon una red de tráfico de explosivos para cubrir la autoría del atentado. Lo más probable es que LOS EXPLOSIVOS QUE ESTALLARON EN LOS TRENES FUERAN COLOCADOS HORAS O DÍAS ANTES ENTRE LA CORROCERÍA DE LOS VAGONES, coincidiendo minuto a minuto con las maniobras de la OTAN. Se ve en la explosión del tren de Atocha. Incluso hay explosiones por debajo del chasis y a la altura de las ruedas.

*Y DOS. LO MÁS BOCHORNOSO*: ver a El Mundo vendiéndonos esto como algo normal, como dejando constancia de que uno es culpable y el otro una víctima que no ha sido engañada y manipulada.

Dios. Esto es peor que matarlos, sobre todo a Trashorras.

Si algún día se desmonta todo habrá que poner a cada cual en su sitio. ESTO DE EL MUNDO NO ES OTRA COSA QUE COLABORACIÓN CON LA VERSIÓN OFICIAL.


----------



## sisebuto (10 Feb 2013)

Hay que ponerse en su lugar. Mientras que Jamal Zougam sigue en celda de aislamiento desde 2004 por negarse a reconocer su culpabilidad, Trashorras se come el marrón y se acoje al plan de reinserción de terroristas. Como viejo confidente policial está familiarizado con estos trances y a fin de cuentas ni Pedro José ni nadie ha movido jamás un titular a favor de su inocencia. Al final el cabeza visible del 4º poder está jugando a lo mismo que sus camaradas de régimen: una velita a Dios, otra al Diablo y que las infinitas sombras de duda nos protejan.


_*La juez cita a Zougam para saber si las testigos del 11-M mintieron - 24-11-2012* | España | Accesible | elmundo.es

El marroquí Jamal Zougam saldrá de la celda de aislamiento en la que lleva recluido desde marzo de 2004 –en la que está condenado a pasar el resto de su vida– para ser conducido en furgón policial desde Villena hasta Madrid, donde el próximo 18 de diciembre volverá a ofrecer la misma versión del 11-M que mantiene desde su detención: a la hora del atentado, dormía en su casa.


 *Trashorras busca acogerse al nuevo plan de reinserción de terroristas - 10/11/12* - e-pesimo Auxiliar 1: 11-M:]
*
Ha pedido por escrito al juez permiso para verse con sus víctimas y pedirles perdón*

José Emilio Suárez Trashorras, el ex minero de Avilés condenado por el 11-M, está dando sus primeros pasos de cara a poder incorporarse al nuevo plan de reinserción puesto en marcha por el Gobierno_​

<object width="480" height="360"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6i3mVaGNF0M?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6i3mVaGNF0M?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="480" height="360" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>

Juicio del 11-M. Declaración del imputado José Emilio Suárez Trashorras


----------



## M. Priede (10 Feb 2013)

Se acoge a la reinserción y de paso reconoce la culpabilidad, para que los medios nos hablen de que el juicio fue justo puesto que ellos mismos se han autoinculpado. Pero estoy seguro de que no saldrá de la cárcel antes de cumplir diez años más de condena. Para ese entonces alegarán enfermedad mental, o algo así.

No sé qué es peor. Sí, probablemente lo de Zougam.

Todos somos culpables de guardar silencio. Todos. Todos sabemos que son inocentes y deberíamos exigir que eso figurara en la cabecera de los periódicos todos los días.


----------



## sisebuto (26 Feb 2013)

<object width="480" height="360"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8vGvGAKCg-A?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES&start=1469"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8vGvGAKCg-A?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES&start=1469" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="480" height="360" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>

Juan Alberto Perote, coronel retirado y ex responsable de las operaciones especiales del CESID, opina del 11-M sugieriendo un hipotético protagonismo de Marruecos como _casus belli_ que hubiera forzado al ocultamiento de la autoría y la inhibición de sus consecuencias.


----------



## M. Priede (26 Feb 2013)

sisebuto dijo:


> Juan Alberto Perote, coronel retirado y ex responsable de las operaciones especiales del CESID, opina del 11-M sugieriendo un hipotético protagonismo de Marruecos como _casus belli_ que hubiera forzado al ocultamiento de la autoría y la inhibición de sus consecuencias.




Leí la entrevista. Se nota que sigue fiel al mando. Bueno, por qué iba a ser él diferente a todos los demás, agente y no agentes, empezando por César Vidal.

A ver si esta noche cuelgo algo que te va a gustar. No es nada nuevo, pero está bien. Más o menos de cómo estaba el patio _pre-11m_


----------



## sisebuto (26 Feb 2013)

Me quedo con dos afirmaciones: que los "terroristas" del 11-M estaban controlados TODOS por la GC y la PN y que oficiosamente nadie duda de que fuese una operación de servicios de inteligencia. Ahora, previa constatación de la falsedad completa de la versión oficial y la tomadora de pelo al personal, pongamos a Marruecos, Francia, el Mosad, las CIAs, las mafias del Este o a todos ellos en _joint venture_.


----------



## M. Priede (6 Mar 2013)

_Este mismo miércoles, el secretario de Estado de Seguridad, Francisco Martínez Vázquez, ha advertido a los terroristas de ETA y a su cúpula que serán perseguidos, detenidos y puestos a disposición de la Justicia "allá donde se encuentren", aunque no ha querido entrar a valorar sobre que la cúpula de ETA haya sido expulsada de Noruega._

Ya lo vemos, ya. De Noruega a Francia; esa es la persecución:

Noruega expulsa a Josu Ternera y al resto de la cpula de ETA - Libertad Digital


----------



## M. Priede (7 Mar 2013)

Vísperas del 11-m. Basura reciente. ETA, explosivos, trenes. Incluso el discurso de Aznar que reseña el autor, según él, va dirigido a quienes querían cambiar el rumbo de España. Pero, claro, esos no podían ser otros que los socialistas y los etarras. Interesente lo que dice el usuario de Facebook, Miguel Ángel Nogales:

Ignacio Lpez Bru - 'Las cloacas del 11-M' - Libertad Digital


----------



## LDK (7 Mar 2013)

M. Priede dijo:


> LOS TRES ERAN CONFIDENTES DE LA POLICÍA. ES QUE HASTA ESO SE NOS OLVIDA.



¿Eran txibatos? Entonces ke se jodan.


----------



## M. Priede (7 Mar 2013)

Atentos a esto:

El Prncipe Felipe asistir el lunes al simulacro de catstrofe nacional - Local - El Adelantado


----------



## M. Priede (7 Mar 2013)

LDK dijo:


> ¿Eran txibatos? Entonces ke se jodan.



Nene, este no es sitio para ti. Anda, vete a pasear la logsetitis a un hilo de progres, a ser posible catalufos.


----------



## El que te focka (7 Mar 2013)

M. Priede dijo:


> Atentos a esto:
> 
> El Prncipe Felipe asistir el lunes al simulacro de catstrofe nacional - Local - El Adelantado



Interesante. Sabiendo cómo se las gastan las "élites", y visto cómo anda el gallinero nacional, el lunes es uno de esos días en los que puede ocurrir algo "grande":

- El lunes es 11 de marzo
- 11-3-2013 --> 1+1+3+2+0+1+3 = 11

Por cierto, muchas gracias por este hilo, M.Priede. Sin duda uno de los mejores de todo el foro.


----------



## Ludovicus (7 Mar 2013)

M. Priede dijo:


> Atentos a esto:
> 
> El Prncipe Felipe asistir el lunes al simulacro de catstrofe nacional - Local - El Adelantado



Se me han puesto de corbata.


----------



## M. Priede (8 Mar 2013)

Pío Moa y el 11-m.

Cuánto nos engañó este sujeto. No tendré inconveniente en calificarlo de completo necio cuando él nos descalifica a los demás llamándonos conspiranoicos y enfermos mentales. 

Ya le dije en su blog, antes de que me baneara, que el acierto de su obra sobre la república y la guerra civil se debe a una feliz coincidencia, no a la búsqueda de la verdad. En esa obra coincidieron los hechos demostrados y que él documenta (además escribe muy bien) con la venganza ideológica de Moa, pero en ningún caso la motivación fue la búsqueda de la verdad.

Durante años tuvo en suspenso los trabajos de LdP, porque él --uno de los más necios analistas del presente histórico-- deseaba que fueran islamistas. (No rectifica jamás, a pesar de que ridiculizó el cénit del petróleo y a quienes decíamos que todo aquello de las armas de destrucción masiva de Sadam Husein era una patraña. Lo mismo con lo de Libia y Siria).

Hace unos años no le quedó otro remedio que reconocer la falsedad de la versión oficial del 11-m, sin embargo se suma al coro de intoxicadores o sumisos al Imperio que se niegan a reconocer lo que hay detrás. VEAN A ESTE NECIO CÓMO ARBITRARIAMENTE DA POR BUENAS UNAS HIPÓTESIS PERO DESECHA POR CONSPIRANOICAS LAS QUE NO LE GUSTAN.

_En la presentación de "Las cloacas del 11-m", de Ignacio López Bru, por Luis del Pino, en el Centro Riojano de Madrid. ¿Qué queda claro? a) que la versión oficial está llena de incoherencias
b) Que los grandes beneficiarios del atentado fueron el PSOE y la ETA. Menos directamente, AlQaida y el islamismoSabe que Al Qaeda no existe, y ha sido incapaz de explicar por qué en Libia gobiernan los islamistas, algunos con órdenes de busca y captura por pertenencia a Al Qaeda. De todo eso prescinde, puesto que no le cuadra en la teoría que a él le gusta mantener. Ni explica por qué la OTAN dirigió las negociaciones de ETA y el Gobierno
c) Que el proceso político siguiente al 11-m fue hacia una mayor desmembración de España.Donde Francia y otras potencias no están interesadas en tener en un puño la política española, pero sí el PSOE y los etarras. Y el PP, con el desgaste que eso significa. Curioso. Y lo mismo que él, un redomado caradura (y no andemos ya con más cataplasmas) como es Luis del Pino, que dedica todo tipo de descalificaciones a quienes señalan las contradicciones del 11-s. El mismo que se esforzaba en averiguar la autoría del 11-m y que llegó a decir que no había sido ni ETA ni Al Qaeda, pero que insiste en que fue un golpe de Estado, sin explicar por qué ese supuesto golpe de Estado estuvo avalado por todos los países 'amigos y aliados' ¿11-M, QUIÉN ESTÁ DETRÁS? - YouTube 
d)d)Que ni el PSOE ni el PP han tenido el menor interés en revisar el caso, pese a las incoherencias del juicio.No solo con incoherencias, sino falsedades flagrantes que han llevado a inocentes a la cárcel. Vean cómo matiza y suaviza los términos a los que está obligado, llamando 'incoherencias' a lo que es el mayor escándalo del mayor atentado terrorista de Europa. *Y NO EXPLICA POR QUÉ TODOS ESOS AMIGOS Y ALIADOS DE ESPAÑA DAN POR BUENA LA VERSIÓN OFICIAL QUE ÉL DICE SER CONTRADICTORIA. ¿POR QUÉ MOA NO EXPLICA A QUÉ SE DEBE QUE LA MISMA TEORÍA SOBRE EL 11-M QUE SOSTIENEN EL PP Y EL PSOE Y QUE SEGÚN ÉL ES FALSA, LA SOSTENGAN TAMBIÉN EEUU, GRAN BRETAÑA, FRANCIA, ALEMANIA.... TODOS, ABSOLUTAMENTE TODOS. PUES PORQUE ESO NO CASA CON SUS PREJUICIOS IDEOLÓGICOS *

Estas cosas pueden afirmarse con seguridad, son evidencias. De momento no se sabe nada más, y una cosa es opinar o especular, y otra tomar las especulaciones por seguridades, como hacen los conspiranoicos.¿VEIS LO QUE OS DIGO? TOMA LO QUE LE CONVIENE Y DESECHA LO QUE NO LE GUSTA SIN MOLESTARSE EN REBATIRLO. LO MISMO HACE CON EL 11-S CUANDO LE DICES QUE EXPLIQUE DÓNDE ESTÁN LOS RESTOS DEL AVIÓN DE PENSILVANIA, O LAS CONTRADICCIONES DE LA VERSIÓN OFICIAL DEL ATENTADO A CARRERO. QUE OTROS LE LLAMEN A ÉL CONSPIRANOICO POR NO ACEPTAR LA VERSIÓN OFICIAL DEL 11-M LE PARECERÁ RIDÍCULO; SIN EMBARGO LE PARECE CORRECTO BURLARSE DE QUIENES SEÑALAN OTRAS HIPÓTESIS SOBRE LA AUTORÍA POR MÁS ARGUMENTADAS QUE ESTÉN, Y QUE LAS REDUCE DE BUENAS A PRIMERAS A PURA CONSPIRANOIA. ÉL DECIDE SIN MÁS EXPLICACIONES QUÉ ES CONSPIRANOIA Y QUÉ ES RACIONAL. 
*ÉL, ELLOS (LdP y todo el grupo de LD) DECIDEN QUÉ ES Y NO ES CONSPIRANOIA SIN DAR UNA EXPLICACIÓN COHERENTE A LAS CONTRADICCIONES QUE OTROS SEÑALAMOS*_ 

Y no contento con eso, añade:

_Pio Moa La conspiranois es fundamentalmente estupidez. Aunque en algunos aspectos parezca lógica. como la paranoia.
Hace 3 horas
Pio Moa --Si tiene pruebas reales, vaya al juzgado --Es que los jueces también están en la conspiración --Ah, bueno...Y esto lo dice el mismo que llamó de todo al juez instructor, a la fiscal y a Gómez Bermúdez, incluso a la mujer de Bermúdez. ÉL SÍ QUE PUEDE DECIR CUÁNDO LA JUSTICIA ES CORRECTA Y CUÁNDO NO; los demás, como según él somos conspiranoicos, o próximos al PSOE o a los etarras, o marxistas que odian la democracia y a los EEUU, no podemos señalar las verdaderas contradicciones de la versión oficial que apuntan a otra autoría, y que lo hacemos a base de contrastar esas contradicciones con los hechos políticos perfectamente demostrados ocurridos antes, durante y después del 11-m. A él ya le sirve con decir que el PSOE y ETA tienen ideologías parecidas; de ahí no lo saques porque se le viene abajo el chiringuito de sus prejuicios. _

En la presentación... | Facebook


----------



## M. Priede (8 Mar 2013)

El que te focka dijo:


> Interesante. Sabiendo cómo se las gastan las "élites", y visto cómo anda el gallinero nacional, el lunes es uno de esos días en los que puede ocurrir algo "grande":
> 
> - El lunes es 11 de marzo
> - 11-3-2013 --> 1+1+3+2+0+1+3 = 11
> ...



Gracias, muy amable. De todos modos le aconsejo que se olvide de la numerología. Era muy aficionada a eso la fiscal del 11-m, la prima de Gallardón, que además sumaba mal.


----------



## M. Priede (10 Mar 2013)

Se “suicida junto con toda su familia" un famoso investigador que culpó a la administración Bush del atentado del 11-s.

Se “suicida” un investigador que culpó a la administración Bush y a la inteligencia saudí de estar detrás de los atentados del 11-S | Alerta Digital

Investigar-11S: Confirmado: El autor de "La Gran Impostura" fue "suicidado".

Pío Moa y LdP listos para opinar sobre el suceso con la autoridad que les concede su sabiduría. Según estos patriotas ese investigador era un perturbado, además antisemita.


----------



## Escobilla87 (10 Mar 2013)

La gran impostura" fue escrita por Thierry Meissan, no por este autor.

La gran impostura - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Ludovicus (10 Mar 2013)

Escobilla87 dijo:


> La gran impostura" fue escrita por Thierry Meissan, no por este autor.
> 
> La gran impostura - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



Marshall escribió "The big bamboozle", que también se puede traducir como gran impostura o engaño.


----------



## M. Priede (10 Mar 2013)

Ludovicus dijo:


> Marshall escribió "The big bamboozle", que también se puede traducir como gran impostura o engaño.



Deja tranquilo al fotógrafo de la Luna. No sabe ni leer. El pobre infeliz va buscando por los renglones a ver dónde se puede agarrar. Creyó que con eso ya estaba demostrando algo. Por creer que no quede


----------



## Escobilla87 (10 Mar 2013)

M. Priede dijo:


> Deja tranquilo al fotógrafo de la Luna. No sabe ni leer. El pobre infeliz va buscando por los renglones a ver dónde se puede agarrar. Creyó que con eso ya estaba demostrando algo. Por creer que no quede



El que dijo que era fotógrafo de profesión fuiste tú.

Aprende a escribir tus razonamientos, pues o estos son muy difusos, o tienes un grave deficit de comprensión lectora (yo creo que es la base de tu problema)

Lo que has escrito es totalmente ininteligible.


----------



## M. Priede (10 Mar 2013)

Escobilla87 dijo:


> El que dijo que era fotógrafo de profesión fuiste tú.
> 
> Aprende a escribir tus razonamientos, pues o estos son muy difusos, o tienes un grave deficit de comprensión lectora (yo creo que es la base de tu problema)
> 
> Lo que has escrito es totalmente ininteligible.



No, mongolito con cámara fotográfica, tú eres el que se la tuvo que envainar cuando decías que era imposible fotografiar estrellas.

Y sobre eso de que nadie me entiende, nadie me lo dice salvo tú, mongolín, y a la vista está quién es el que no entiende lo que lee, tal y como te ha demostrado Ludovicus.


----------



## Escobilla87 (10 Mar 2013)

M. Priede dijo:


> No, mongolito con cámara fotográfica, tú eres el que se la tuvo que envainar cuando decías que era imposible fotografiar estrellas.
> 
> Y sobre eso de que nadie me entiende, nadie me lo dice salvo tú, mongolín, y a la vista está quién es el que no entiende lo que lee, tal y como te ha demostrado Ludovicus.




Jamás dije que no se pudiera fotografiar estrellas.


Más bien, te expliqué que objetivos, obturación y accesorios son necearios para fotografiar estrellas. Eso demuestra de nuevo que tienes serias dificultades con la lectura comprensiva, puesto que lo dije bien claro.

Me veo obligado a insistir en tienes un grave deficit de comprensión lectora.


Iniciativa Colegio de Pedagogos y Psicopedagogos

Uno de estos puede ayudarte mucho. Solo entonces es posible que expreses mejor tus pensamientos, pensamientos, que irán reforzados en una lectura correcta de la información, y dejen de salir tantas burradas de tu boca.


----------



## M. Priede (10 Mar 2013)

Basurilla87

Oye, deja de hacer el ridículo por los hilos, hombre. ¿No ves que no aportas nada, ni sirves para nada, Escobilla Basurilla? Esto va del 11-m, tontito. Aunque bien es verdad que cada vez que posteas subes el hilo, cosa que es de agradecer


----------



## M. Priede (10 Mar 2013)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...iversario-del-11-m-mirad-enredan-cloacas.html


----------



## M. Priede (10 Mar 2013)

Mañana añadiré algunas cosas interesantes sobre el 11-m. Nada del otro jueves,pero interesantes. Anticipo:

Cuando Aznar se salió de madre Giscard redujo los escaños asignados para España en la nueva constitución europea.

Menos de un mes después del atentado, el 1 de abril, el Gran Maestre del Gran Oriente, grado 33, se entrevista con el Niño de las Discípulas de Jesús, masonzuelo consorte al que le han regalado zapatos nuevos, y que permitirá que los españoles multipliquen su deuda por tres, pero esta vez con bancos extranjeros. Véanlo qué feliz está al lado de el Gran Maestro, don Valery:







_*Giscard celebra el giro de Zapatero y prevé que haya Constitución europea el 18 de junio*_

Actualidad - Basta Ya


----------



## M. Priede (11 Mar 2013)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...riel-moris-producciones-libertad-digital.html


----------



## M. Priede (11 Mar 2013)

Me lo pasa Ludovicus

Se “suicida” un investigador que culpó a la administración Bush y a la inteligencia saudí de estar detrás de los atentados del 11-S | Alerta Digital


----------



## M. Priede (11 Mar 2013)

Siempre dije que para llegar a la autoría había que alejarse de vagones, furgonetas, almalás y mojamés; que el camino había que buscarlo en lo ocurrido en la política internacional antes, durante y después del 11-m, sobre todo antes y después.

Todas estas noticias que os paso son del año 2003. Ved cómo Francia y Alemania buscaban una organización militar fuera de la OTAN. El pacto habido entre el eje franco-alemán y EEUU, 11-m mediante para recuperar la descarriada España, también acabó con esa ambición:

_Efe - Bruselas .- Los líderes de Francia, Alemania, Bélgica y Luxemburgo propusieron hoy la creación de una capacidad colectiva europea para la planificación y el desarrollo de operaciones militares de la UE. La idea forma parte de una serie de propuestas acordadas por el presidente francés, Jacques Chirac, el canciller alemán, Gerhard Schroeder, el primer ministro belga, Guy Verhofstadt, y el luxemburgués, Jean-Claude Juncker, en la «minicumbre» sobre la defensa que hoy celebraron en Bruselas.

(...) *Dicha capacidad europea de planificación se instalaría en Bruselas, en el verano de 2004, según el primer ministro belga, quien insistió en que nada de lo decidido hoy va en contra de la OTAN.*

En su declaración, los cuatro dirigentes expresaron su «convicción común de que Europa debe ser capaz de hablar con una voz y desempeñar plenamente su papel en la escena internacional». Para ello, «creemos necesario dar un nuevo impulso a una Europa de seguridad y defensa». «La acción diplomática sólo es creíble y eficiente si puede basarse en capacidades civiles y militares», añaden._

[Infomoc]Francia, Alemania, Blgica y Luxemburgo proponen la creacin de un ncleo militar europeo autnomo


ESTO QUE SIGUE TODAVÍA ES MÁS INTERESANTE:

_CARLOS YÁRNOZ - Bruselas EL PAÍS | Internacional - 30-04-2003 El presidente francés, Jacques Chirac, y el canciller alemán, Gerhard Schröder, junto con los primeros ministros de Bélgica, Guy Verhofstadt, y de Luxemburgo, Jean-Claude Juncker, lanzaron ayer en Bruselas una ambiciosa y polémica iniciativa para que Europa disponga de una autonomía militar al margen de la OTAN. Los cuatro proponen crear "un núcleo con capacidad colectiva de planificación y de dirección de operaciones para la UE", al que se sumarían los países que lo deseen. En el proyecto no se incluye el Reino Unido, principal potencia militar de Europa, sin cuya participación el plan no llegará a puerto.

EE UU y la OTAN se han opuesto siempre a ese proyecto precisamente con el argumento de evitar "duplicidades" (11 países de la UE forman parte de la Alianza, más cuatro candidatos y, en breve, otros siete), una tesis que ayer repitió un portavoz de la OTAN que dijo haber recibido la noticia "con inquietud", algo que también señaló en Washington el general James Jones, comandante supremo de la Alianza.

Con buen humor, bromas y sonrisas de complicidad entre ellos, los cuatro gobernantes presentaron su proyecto, cuyo contenido va más lejos que lo esperado en los días previos. Pese a ser conscientes del malestar que creará en EE UU y de las dificultades para que sea asumido por los más próximos a Washington (Reino Unido, Italia y España), los cuatro se mostraron optimistas. "Estoy convencido de que los 25 estarán interesados y que la cuestión de cabalgar solo no se planteará", comentó Schröder._

AHORA, Y A PROPÓSITO DE ESTO MISMO, OBSERVAD DETENIDAMENTE EL CHOQUE DEL PP CON EL PSOE Y CON CiU, LOS DE PERMANECER EN EL CORAZÓN DE 'UROPA'. *RECORDAD QUE ESTABAN PRESENTES LAS MOVILIZACIONES EN TODA EUROPA CONTRA LA GUERRA DE IRAK, PROMOVIDAS POR FRANCIA Y ALEMANIA PORQUE EEUU PARTÍA POR LA MITAD EL NEGOCIO DE FRANCESES Y ALEMANES CON SADAM HUSEIN*

_EL PAÍS | Internacional - 30-04-2003 La cumbre de Defensa celebrada en Bruselas no ha suscitado las simpatías de la ministra española de Exteriores, Ana Palacio, que ayer sugirió en el Congreso que se trata de un proyecto "excluyente", ajeno a la política europea e incluso de un factor divisorio y "contraproducente". En el mismo debate parlamentario, el portavoz del PP se refirió jocosamente a los convocantes de la reunión como "la banda de los cuatro".

Tanto Rafael Estrella, portavoz del PSOE en este debate sobre política europea celebrado en la Comisión Mixta Congreso-Senado, como Ignasi Guardans, por CiU, lamentaron el tono de esta intervención de Palacio, que adquirió tintes de mayor dureza cuando el portavoz del PP, Guillermo Martínez Casañ, dijo: *"A mí esta reunión de hoy de la banda de los cuatro* diría, en plan jocoso, me produce una gran inquietud por la presencia, entre otros, alarmante de Luxemburgo, que tanto tiene que decir en la futura defensa de la UE".

Palacio no atajó este discurso de su correligionario político, reiteró las líneas ya expuestas, que ayer mismo desarrollaba en un artículo publicado por The Wall Street Journal, y anunció que el Gobierno había expuesto en la Convención Europea sus posiciones en materia de Política Común Exterior y de Defensa._

[Infomoc]Alemania y Francia lanzan un nuevo ncleo militar europeo independiente de la OTAN

ENRIC JULIANA HACE UN INTERESANTE Y ACERTADO ANÁLISIS. 

_Es el nuevo paradigma entendido como destino manifiesto y voluntad de conflicto continuo, como en la vieja partitura de Lev Davidovich Bronstein “Trotsky”, figura que, según nos ilustra William R. Polk, fue el mito juvenil de parte de los ideólogos del “nuevo siglo americano” (y de algunos conspicuos intelectuales vasco-españoles muy influyentes en el entorno de Aznar). 

El pragmático Colin Powell, maltrecho después de su rotundo fracaso en la ONU, parece como un dique de contención a punto de derrumbarse. No es extraño, por tanto, que Tony Blair siga emitiendo señales de inquietud y no alardee de la victoria como su sonriente acompañante de las Azores. Y es que algo nuevo apunta en el horizonte atlántico. Algunos esbozos son ya imaginables: la OTAN reconvertida en nuevo instrumento de policía mundial y marco de una alianza política más potente y amplia que la Unión Europea, acaso condenada a no ser mucho más que un gran espacio de libre intercambio económico con la moneda común como máximo icono ideológico.

La “cosa” *digámosle Atlantis, para darle un nombre propio*, además de Turquía podría incluir al Gran Israel resultante de la reconfiguración de Oriente Medio. Atlantis sería el nuevo formato político de Occidente, Se esboza, también, un contrapunto, aunque con notables contradicciones internas y una voluntad de poder algo más mórbida. La cumbre de ayer de Francia y Alemania, con Bélgica y el ducado de Luxemburgo, apunta a la condensación estratégica de un espacio central europeo bien comunicado con Rusia y China. Para seguir fantaseando, digámosle Carolingia._

[Infomoc] Atlantis contra Carolingia ENRIC JULIANA


----------



## santi (12 Mar 2013)

para reflexionar:

con respecto al primer video también cabe la opción contraria, de que el régimen no se fiaba de carrero a la muerte de Franco, pero en cualquier caso, eta es algo de servicios secretos con los que se juega. 
[YOUTUBE]jzoIcVU0P-Q[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]c0cNQeCvB0s[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]QPDKOb9lrfw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tarúguez (12 Mar 2013)

Más gotas que colmaron el vaso gabacho.




*[...]*

En diciembre de 2003, Obiang suspende la visita a Madrid concertada con Aznar. 


Entre ambos las cosas no van bien. 


En *enero de 2004*, las aventuras militares de España están en su apogeo. 


Si invadió Irak, si atacó a Marruecos en Perejil y si intentó derrocar a Chávez (con la colaboración necesaria de “El País”) en Venezuela, Guinea no iba a ser menos. 


*Dos barcos españoles partían secretamente de la base de Rota con 500 legionarios a bordo. Unicamente el mando conocía su destino: Guinea. Aznar esperaba aprovechar una estancia de Obiang en Marruecos*, donde recibe tratamiento contra el cáncer, para apoyar a los mercenarios y poner a Severo Moto en el poder. 


La excusa para encubrir la maniobra es la penúltima utilizada por el imperialismo finisecular y decadente: las violaciones de los derechos humanos, para lo cual el *superjuez Garzón, el muerto en el entierro si hace falta, tenía preparada de antemano una orden internacional de captura contra Obiang como antes había hecho con Pinochet (en Chile este camaleón megalómano dio el pego).*


La expedición española ponía en peligro el delicado equilibrio petrolífero en el Golfo de Guinea (Francia operaría en Nigeria y EEUU en Guinea). 


[size=+2]*Avisada por Francia*[/size], Camerún formuló una protesta diplomática que obligó a los buques españoles a atracar en Canarias. 


La operación no era cosa de especuladores de finanzas o aventureros, sino del [size=+2]*trío de las Azores que libra con Francia en Guinea Ecuatorial una lucha estratégica idéntica a la desatada con motivo de la invasión de Irak.*[/size] 


Al estar ya firmados la mayor parte de los contratos de explotación y no poder aumentar su cuota, Repsol tenía que conformarse con las migajas que le dejaban Exxon-Mobil y Total, que son las principales compañías activas en Guinea. 


[size=+2]*El plan era expulsar del mercado a la petrolera francesa Total favoreciendo la entrada de Repsol. Por eso Francia impidió el golpe de Estado.*[/size] 


El espionaje francés alertó a Camerún y también a Zimbabwe y Sudáfrica y al propio Obiang.


[size=+2]*La pugna entre Francia y España por el control de Guinea no es de ahora.*[/size] Si Obiang está en el poder *ya lo hemos dicho* es gracias a que su golpe de Estado en 1979 se fraguó de la mano del Gobierno español. 


Pero ha habido muchos golpes de Estado en Malabo, aunque no con el éxito del de 1979. 


En mayo de 1983 hubo una crisis diplomática entre el régimen de Obiang y España con motivo del refugio en la embajada española en Malabo de Venancio Micó, sargento reclamado por conspiración. 


El Gobierno de Felipe González accede a la entrega a cambio de un apaño, que le conmuten la sentencia a muerte por veinte años de prisión. *Tras el incidente, Obiang se desplaza de la órbita económica española a la francófona africana, algo demasiado duro para España. Incluso el franco (africano) sustituyó al ekwele como moneda nacional dejando éste de ser convertible en pesetas.*


*[...]*


Guinea, Obiang y Repsol - Campaña por la Abolición de la Deuda Externa ¿Quién debe a quién?






*El mercenario Mann dice que Aznar apoyó el golpe a Obiang*

[...]


*La operación fracasó cuando Mann y los 65 hombres que había contratado fueron detenidos en el aeropuerto de Harare (Zimbabue) el [size=+2]7 de marzo de 2004[/size], mientras se aprovisionaban de armamento antes de proseguir hacia Guinea.* 


_Otro implicado en la trama es el hijo de Margaret Thatcher Sir Mark Thatcher, quien admitió su "negligente" colaboración al proveer un helicóptero a su amigo mercenario. _


[...]



El mercenario Mann dice que Aznar apoyó el golpe a Obiang - Público.es


----------



## santi (12 Mar 2013)

SARC dijo:


> La España debilitada, dividida, arruinada para muchos que muchos años es un hecho. Quién no lo quiera ver que no lo vea. En cuánto a las razones pues eso te las deberían explicar ellos. Pero se pueden intuir. Imagina una España fuerte y la proyección estratégica que tendría.
> 
> Y ahora imagina una España fuerte a la que Portugal se le uniese. (Según algunas encuestas de hace pocos años, buena parte de los portugueses estarían dispuestos). Imagina una presunta Unión Ibérica y de nuevo su proyección: No sólo el estrecho de Gibraltar o las Canarias, las Azores y Madeira. Y la influencia en Europa e Iberoamérica o en las antiguas colonias africanas...
> 
> ¿Y tu qué crees que pensarían de todo eso los gobiernos de Francia, Reino Unido y sobre todo USA? ¿A qué no les haría mucha gracia? no. Gracia no, lo contrario, mejor continuar así que dirían...





Esa es la clave de todo el asunto, Aznar fué un iluso.
España y Portugal nunca se les dejará crear una alianza fuerte, la doctrina Monroe sigue vigente.
Si a la España de Aznar se la hizo crecer solo fué para ser moneda de cambio. Una vez cocinado el pavo se sirvió en bandeja y podemos ver como las cosas han vuelto a la normalidad, años después del atentado vemos los resultados, ya no somos los que cortábamos en bacalao en Europa, ahora somos los cerdos.

Esa union España Portugal se llamaría HISPANIA, osea España dicho en español.


----------



## santi (12 Mar 2013)

Esto ayudará un poco a entender como funcionan las cosas.

El señor que habla es ANTONY SUTTON, cuando dijo esto no había Internet y lo que dijo le costó su carrera académica,
es una serie de 3, dejo el primero


[YOUTUBE]SlzOkRAaQ9g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## santi (12 Mar 2013)

Y tranquilos por lo que expongáis aquí, esto lo leerán 4 gatos.

Jimenez Losantos, Anguita, Aznar... tienen más repercusión, cada uno en su ámbito. Si elucubran demasiado no creo que tengan miedo a perder la vida, pero se exponen a perder algún hijo, 
oh whait! Anguita, cuantos hijos tiene?


y para terminar un poco de poesía visual que nos puede hacer entender porque importa un comino matar a 191 personas, ya sabéis obreruchos de esos que cojen el metro por la mañana, anónimos y que si mueren no van a tener a un padrino poderoso que vele por conocer a EL RESPONSABLE.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/394581-viaje-a-contrapelo-y-retorno.html


MALDITO EL QUE LO PUEDA DESTAPAR Y SE QUEDA QUIETO, QUE SEPA QUE MORIRÁ DE TODAS FORMAS, PERO SI CALLA SERÁ MALDITO.


----------



## santi (12 Mar 2013)

La verdad ya la sabemos, pero solo se podrá conocer oficialmente si sucede algo como esto.

El hombre mas peligroso de america los papeles del pentagono on Vimeo


mientras tanto, en sus pantallas más cercanas
[YOUTUBE]YukzJ-D4wrg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## santi (12 Mar 2013)

[YOUTUBE]4Vo02sfaneQ[/YOUTUBE]



todo confirmando la acertada teoría de M.PRIEDE pero sin decirlo directamente.
Entrevista de Csar a Ignacio Lpez Bru - esRadio - Radio de Libertad Digital


La COPE tuvo la misma política informativa que la SER los primeros dias del atentado soltando la teoría integrista.
a dia de hoy el archivo de audios de la COPE durante los dias del atentado está secuestrado.

y más cosas
[YOUTUBE]t3eH4vkNSWU[/YOUTUBE]


NO HAY MAS QUE RECORDAR CUANDO ZAPATERO NO SE LEVANTÓ ANTE LA BANDERA AMERICANA.
CUANDO DIJO QUE VOLVÍAMOS AL CORAZÓN DE UROPA.

El masón Zapatero quería volver al redil de Europa y dejarse de EEUU, pobre tonto.

Es por eso que Federico Jimenez Losantos dice que Rajao continua la política de Zapatero, que se ajusta a la teoría de M.PRIEDE


----------



## Sin Solucion (12 Mar 2013)

santi dijo:


> todo confirmando la acertada teoría de M.PRIEDE pero sin decirlo directamente.
> Entrevista de Csar a Ignacio Lpez Bru - esRadio - Radio de Libertad Digital
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Oikonomia. (13 Mar 2013)

M. Priede dijo:


> ENRIC JULIANA HACE UN INTERESANTE Y ACERTADO ANÁLISIS.
> 
> _Es el nuevo paradigma entendido como destino manifiesto y voluntad de conflicto continuo, como en la vieja partitura de Lev Davidovich Bronstein “Trotsky”, figura que, según nos ilustra William R. Polk, fue el mito juvenil de parte de los ideólogos del “nuevo siglo americano” (y de algunos conspicuos intelectuales vasco-españoles muy influyentes en el entorno de Aznar).
> 
> ...



Te cagas...

Aún asi, tengo la sensación de que hay algo más detrás del 11M...es como un puzzle y aunque sepamos como es la imágen final, nos faltan piezas, muchas piezas y huecos que rellenar.


----------



## santi (13 Mar 2013)

Sin Solucion dijo:


> santi dijo:
> 
> 
> > todo confirmando la acertada teoría de M.PRIEDE pero sin decirlo directamente.
> ...


----------



## Oikonomia. (13 Mar 2013)

Hay algo que hay que tener muy en cuenta a la hora de analizar el 11-M y es que la OTAN, no es una organización tan...vertical como pueda parecer, me explico:

En la OTAN, como en toda organización, hay opiniones disidentes con la directiva, los objetivos pueden ser comunes (y ni eso), pero no los medios a la hora de conseguirlos. 

Francia y Alemania pueden pertenecer a la OTAN, pero tienen sus propios intereses nacionales y actuan al margen en ciertas cuestiones. Al igual que en los servicios secretos una división se encarga de X temas sin que otra división sepa de que se encargan los primeros, en la OTAN las cosas pueden ocurrir de manera similar.

Es decir, no es que la OTAN permitiera el atentado, es que a un par de paises que pertenecen a la OTAN, les podia interesar reventar la alianza hispano-estadounidense.

Los EEUU seguramente avisaron al Gobierno español de que iba a haber un atentado, pero que no sabian cuando, ni donde. Alemania dió su consentimiento, Francia su apoyo y logística y el resto corrió a cargo de los servicios secretos de Marruecos, pais muy beneficiado por la UE desde el 2004.


----------



## santi (13 Mar 2013)

Oikonomia. dijo:


> Hay algo que hay que tener muy en cuenta a la hora de analizar el 11-M y es que la OTAN, no es una organización tan...vertical como pueda parecer, me explico:
> 
> En la OTAN, como en toda organización, hay opiniones disidentes con la directiva, los objetivos pueden ser comunes (y ni eso), pero no los medios a la hora de conseguirlos.
> 
> ...



Las labores de inteligencia y servicios secretos se dividen en compartimentos estancos, digamos que es como una obra donde solo el arquitecto sabe lo que está construyendo, el resto obedece y puede ser hasta sacrificable en pos de la obra final.

En el diseño de Europa España frente a Alemania o Francia está destinado a ser un país secundario, algo así como el puticlub de Europa para que nos entendamos (algo así como Méjico que es un estado Federado).
Aznar se resistió a ese futuro y buscó una alianza con USA.

Cuando Sadam husein empezó a vender petroleo en € , USA se lo quiso cargar pero encontraba el impedimento de Francia - Alemania

Todo esto produjo enormes tensiones entre USA y sus aliados Europeos, los fundadores de la CECA, luego llamada UE 

Aznar vio su oportunidad y jugó sus cartas, España apoyó a USA

AHORA UNIENDO A LO QUE DICE EL PROGRAMA DE RADIO Y DEMÁS DATOS FEHACIENTES, LO PONGO EN MAYÚSCULAS Y mis suposiciones atendiendo a idea de M.PRIEDE en minúsculas.

SERVICIOS SECRETOS AVISAN A AZNAR QUE ESTÁN CONTROLADO UN ATENTADO DE ETA QUE SE VA A PRODUCIR EL DIA 12 PARA SER ABORTADO


AZNAR, CON UNA POLÍTICA EXITOSA: UN PAÍS CON PLENO EMPLEO, CON UNA POLÍTICA ANTITERRORISTA QUE DEJA ETA EN MÍNIMOS Y COMPLETAMENTE EXPUESTA (HASTA ENTONCES EL PROPIO ESTADO LA FINANCIABA, POR QUE RAZÓN?)

AZNAR DEJA EL GOBIERNO, ESPAÑA ES UN ALIADO FIEL DE USA SIN TENER QUE PASAR ANTES POR FRANCIA Y ALEMANIA. ESPAÑA EMPIEZA A SER UN REFERENTE PUNTERO EN POLÍTICA INTERNACIONAL. LAS INVERSIONES ESPAÑOLAS EN AMÉRICA VAN VIENTO EN POPA, SIN RIESGOS, TRILLO PASA REVISTA Y GRITA UN ¡VIVA HONDURAS! (LOS SALVADOREÑOS NO SE ATREVEN A CONTRADECIRLE).

aznar piensa:
el atentando (que puede no producirse, ya sabemos como son esos avisos de seguridad) se prevee importante. 
Ya sea desmantelado o desgraciadamente se produzca será el final de ETA, y éxito rotundo para mi partido, ya que yo me he enfrentado claramente a ellos, cosa que no hace el psoe por alguna extraña razón.

EL ATENTADO DESGRACIADAMENTE SE PRODUCE PERO NO EL 12 SINO EL 11, RESULTA TAN TREMENDAMENTE BRUTAL QUE ASUSTA, HAY INFORMACIONES CONTRADICTORIAS (SON EXPLOSIVOS DE TIPO MILITAR), PERO TODO ENCAMINA A ETA, LAS ELECCIONES CONTINÚAN.


CONTINUARA...


----------



## Oikonomia. (13 Mar 2013)

Mi teoria es que tanto el PP como el PSOE sabian que habria un atentado, pero no cuando.

El PP tuvo que decir que habia sido ETA, no porque lo creyera asi, si no porque admitir que hubieran sido islamistas les habria liquidado de cara a la opinión pública.

Y el PSOE puso a su aparato mediático a funcionar y a intentar sacar rédito electoral de todo ello.


----------



## Tarúguez (13 Mar 2013)

santi dijo:


> SERVICIOS SECRETOS [size=+2]AVISAN*[/size] A AZNAR QUE ESTÁN CONTROLADO UN ATENTADO DE ETA QUE SE VA A PRODUCIR EL DIA 12 PARA SER ABORTADO[/B]
> 
> 
> AZNAR, CON UNA POLÍTICA EXITOSA: UN PAÍS CON PLENO EMPLEO, CON UNA POLÍTICA ANTITERRORISTA QUE DEJA ETA EN MÍNIMOS Y COMPLETAMENTE EXPUESTA (HASTA ENTONCES *EL PROPIO ESTADO LA FINANCIABA*, POR QUE RAZÓN?)
> ...





*La organización terrorista ETA reivindicó, en un comunicado enviado a la emisora Euskadi Irratia, la autoría de los atentados con bomba perpetrados este verano en Cantabria, Asturias y Galicia.


Además, la banda armada vasca asume el frustrado intento de atentado contra la estación madrileña de Chamartín y la responsabilidad de la furgoneta cargada con más de 500 kilos de explosivos que fue interceptada en Cuenca, así como la autoría de la explosión que en diciembre de 2003 afectó a la línea férrea entre Alsasua y Zaragoza. [size=+2]**[/size]


Mediante un escueto comunicado remitido por la tarde a la emisora radiofónica vasca, ETA se hace responsable de una docena de acciones terroristas o intento de atentados contra lo que denomina "intereses económicos y turísticos españoles".


ETA también confirma su intención de atentar con la furgoneta cargada con más de 500 kilos de explosivos. El operativo policial permitió la detención en Cuenca y Guadalajara de dos terroristas de la banda.*


ETA confirma que intentó atentar en Chamartín con 500 kilos de explosivos. eldia.es.


[size=+2]SUGIEREN*[/size]

[size=+2]MIGUITAS DE PULGARCITO**[/size]





*En las elecciones municipales de 2003 el PSOE había sido el partido más votado, por primera vez desde 1993, aunque con escaso margen sobre el PP.* 


Si bien no se pueden extrapolar sin más los resultados de unas locales a unas generales (el partido en el gobierno central sale normalmente “castigado” en las locales), la especial politización de aquellas elecciones las convertía en mejor indicador de tendencias de evolución que en otras ocasiones. 


*En conjunto a inicios de 2004 en los sondeos de intención de voto se mantenía una ventaja del PP, pero sin la posición hegemónica de 2000, paralelamente a una lenta pero progresiva recuperación del PSOE.* 


- La situación política generada a partir de la *involucración activa del gobierno de Aznar en la decisión de invadir Irak junto con los EEUU y el Reino Unido.* 


Esta decisión generó una amplísima y continuada contestación social durante la primavera de 2003 y se celebraron en muchas ciudades algunas de las mayores manifestaciones que se recuerdan. 


*Los sondeos indicaban que cerca del 90% de la población rechazaba esta participación*


http://www.idpbarcelona.net/docs/pu...spectos_especificos/35.iagen04(FPallares).pdf






A ver si...no estaba muy clara otra nueva victoria electoral.


*[size=+2]*[/size] El burlador...¿burlado?* ienso:


----------



## Tarúguez (13 Mar 2013)

Unas curiosidades...



Mariano Rajoy (10-10-2004). Declaraciones en el foro de “El Mundo”

*“Lo que me dice tanto el sentido común como mi experiencia como ministro del Interior es que es metafísicamente imposible que los señores a los que se detuvo hubieran podido cometer el atentado sin que hubiera alguien detrás. Yo no me creo que los señores que han sido detenidos hayan organizado los atentados”.*

Asegura que la comisión parlamentaria "está siendo un fiasco" y añade que "los que más saben de lo que pasó el 11-M no han ido a declarar" a la comisión.



Mariano Rajoy (13-3-2006) Tras participar en un desayuno informativo

Se hace eco de un información que publica El Mundo y advierte de que *se "podría anular la investigación y el sumario" del 11-M si se confirma que la bolsa que abrió la investigación de los atentados de Madrid no estaba "en el tren o la estación de Atocha". El líder popular consideró necesario que las Fuerzas y Cuerpos de Seguridad del Estado "no cierren la investigación nunca”*


Mariano Rajoy (12-9-2006). Entrevista en COPE

*“Si es verdad que toda la investigación se sustenta sobre una prueba que ha resultado que no es auténtica o no existe, todo el sumario queda en tela de juicio” (sobre la mochila de Vallecas).* )“Tengo a una serie de personas dedicadas exclusivamente a esto” (a indagar sobre las informaciones de El Mundo) .

*“Quiero que se sepa la verdad, sus autores y sus motivaciones. Más tarde o más temprano se va a saber lo que pasó”. [size=+2]“Yo, cuando era ministro del Interior, siempre supe a las 24 horas o antes el tipo de explosivo de los atentados de ETA”[/size]*


DECLARACIONES DEL PP SOBRE EL 11-M ~ Blog de Marcos


----------



## santi (13 Mar 2013)

jmdp dijo:


> ¿Estamos hablando de la misma España que en 2004 tenia una burbuja inmobiliaria creciendo a todo trapo y que iba a explotar a la vuelta de la esquina? Menos mal que esa era una politica exitosa.



A día de hoy tal como esta diseñado el sistema monetario internacional, basado en el dolar FIAT cualquier cosa puede ser una burbuja, pueden ser las tecnológicas, puede ser las viviendas, puede ser el ibex, pueden ser los bonos del estado...

desde fuera del centro de decisiones, solo tienes la certeza absoluta de la burbuja a toro pasado.

El dinero no es más que un instrumento más a utilizar para obtener resultados


----------



## santi (13 Mar 2013)

Aldous Huxley profetiza hace 50 años una forma de actuar que coincide con la operativa de los atentados del 11m
[YOUTUBE]vqTiSXnWD90[/YOUTUBE]

Este artículo nos muestra como hay una conexión de Aldous Huxle con los servicios secretos, lo que le hace tener acceso a una información de inteligencia no al alcance de cualquiera:

New Age: La filosofía esoterista creada por la CIA | Area X




En el ámbito de las “teorías de la conspiración” y la información alternativa es muy frecuente encontrarse con premisas nuevaeristas.
Sin embargo, pocos adeptos de ese tipo de creencias conoce el origen de la corriente ni sospecha que en realidad sus creencias son fruto de una amalgama generada por la CIA en los años 60′s para eliminar la creciente conciencia política que volvía peligrosa a la juventud estadounidense por aquellos años.

El movimiento de la nueva era estuvo estrechamente ligado a diversas operaciones secretas de la CIA y de la KGB, dentro del contexto de la Guerra Fría. Y es que este movimiento y sus líderes tuvieron mucho que ver con el desmantelamiento de la “Revolución del 68”; el inicio del terrible fenómeno del narcotráfico y el consumo masivo de drogas entre la juventud; el auge de diversas sectas orientalistas y, aunque parezca sorprendente, la caída de la URSS.

Las revueltas estudiantiles de los años 60 y principios de los 70 del pasado siglo supusieron un duro golpe para el establishment de las sociedades occidentales de esa época. En Francia, Gran Bretaña y los Estados Unidos, las tres naciones más comprometidas en la lucha contra el “telón de acero”, se estaba gestando algo que los líderes políticos no comprendían. Sus jóvenes más brillantes, los universitarios que dirigirían los destinos de sus respectivos países en la próxima década, se habían transformados en unos radicales antisistema.

Revueltas callejeras, manifestaciones, creación de organizaciones pacifistas o de acción política, mítines y todo tipo de iniciativas tendentes a promover un cambio en la sociedad tuvieron lugar durante esos años. En USA esta situación se agravó todavía más con las protestas contra la guerra de Vietnam. En los centros de poder del mundo occidental altos mandos de los servicios secretos, del ejército y del gobierno se reunían para intercambiar informes e impresiones sobre lo que estaba sucediendo.

La conclusión a la que llegaron las mentes pensantes de la CIA es que se estaba gestando un movimiento revolucionario en el mismo corazón del “mundo libre”. Y lo que era todavía peor: intelectuales, filósofos, profesores y gentes de gran altura intelectual y un enorme peso en la opinión pública se estaban adhiriendo al nuevo movimiento. Para los analistas de la CIA y de los servicios secretos británicos la situación se tornaba de una gravedad extrema. Los más pesimistas proyectaban un futuro nada tranquilizador. Esos jóvenes revolucionarios filocomunistas ocuparían puestos importantes en la estructura social de sus países. Los servicios de inteligencia, los partidos políticos, el ejército, las universidades, todos los sectores de la sociedad estarían “infiltrados” por izquierdistas radicales, todos ellos posibles agentes de la URSS. Es más, muchos políticos y militares vieron en este nuevo movimiento social de carácter antisistema la mano oculta de la temida KGB. La solución, según diversos autores, no consistió en acabar con el movimiento, sino en transformarlo, despojándolo de todo activismo político.

Ocultismo, drogas y rock and roll

El plan consistió en “cambiar el punto de atención” de los nuevos revolucionarios. Sus esfuerzos debían dirigirse hacia otras cuestiones, no hacia la meta de promover un cambio político. De este modo, en pocos años, el activo movimiento, que nació con unas metas bastante claras, acabó desinflándose y cayendo en la más absoluta anarquía, hasta desaparecer.

La finalidad de esta operación de largo alcance diseñada por la CIA y los servicios secretos británicos era introducir dentro del movimiento revolucionario juvenil tres nuevos elementos: las creencias esotéricas, mágicas y ocultistas; el consumo masivo de drogas y la aceptación del nuevo sonido del rock and roll. Con estos tres elementos los antropólogos y sociólogos de las inteligencias británica y norteamericana pensaron que lograrían que los jóvenes idealistas entrasen en un proceso de alejamiento del mundo real, lo que conllevaría la pérdida de sus objetivos políticos.

Y todo apunta a que estos planes tuvieron éxito. La música rock se transformó en un fenómeno juvenil de masas, atrayendo la atención de millones de adolescentes; las drogas se convirtieron en algo habitual en los campus universitarios estadounidenses, provocando la destrucción de toda una generación y las filosofías y sectas orientalistas llegaron a occidente. Muchos de los líderes de las revueltas de los años sesenta terminaron militando en sectas como los Hare Krishna, Meditación Trascendental y similares, y otros muchos fundaron o se convirtieron en militantes del “Movimiento del potencial humano”, que se centraba en el estudio de la astrología, la sabiduría de oriente, la hipnosis, las facultades paranormales del hombre, el yoga, la meditación o el desarrollo de la intuición entre otras cuestiones.

El potencial humano se transformaría más tarde en el ya masivo y popular movimiento de la nueva era. Pero, ¿de dónde obtuvieron los antropólogos y sociólogos de la CIA y la inteligencia británica la idea de combinar música rock, drogas y creencias mágicas? Según informaciones provenientes de Prioridad Internacional, una prestigiosa revista de circulación restringida especializada en cuestiones de inteligencia,
Executive Intelligence Review - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
nada más y nada menos que de los rituales de iniciación de diferentes pueblos indígenas y de varias ceremonias de los adoradores de la diosa Isis en los imperios egipcio y romano.

En estos rituales se unían las creencias mágicas –los dioses o los espíritus hacían acto de presencia en la ceremonia–; el consumo de sustancias alucinógenas como el peyote, el mescal u otras para comunicarse con los espíritus y lograr el trance, y una música de tambores repetitiva y rítmica con la finalidad de provocar un estado alterado de conciencia. Para Prioridad Internacional uno de los principales agentes de esta operación fue el famoso escritor Aldous Huxley.

El autor de Un Mundo Feliz, La máquina del Tiempo o La Isla del Doctor Moreau colaboró ya desde su juventud con la inteligencia británica y fue miembro fundador de la “Mesa Redonda de Rhodes”, una organización entonces comandada por Arnold Toynbee a la que pertenecían los miembros más importantes de la oligarquía británica. Toynbee perteneció durante casi cincuenta años al consejo del “Real Instituto de Asuntos Internacionales” –RIIA– y dirigió la División de Investigaciones de la inteligencia británica en la II Guerra Mundial, a la vez que hacía de oficial de información del primer ministro Winston Churchill. La función de los miembros de la “Mesa Redonda” era la defensa de los intereses del imperio y evitar a toda costa su decadencia y pérdida de poder en el ajedrez mundial. Los hijos de la élite de la “Mesa Redonda” entraban a formar parte de otra organización conocida con el pomposo nombre de los “Hijos del Sol”, que vendría a ser algo así como un escalón anterior obligatorio antes del acceso a la ya citada “Mesa”.

Años más tarde, Huxley regresó a Gran Bretaña, donde permaneció durante algún tiempo, hasta que a principios de 1952 volvió a asentarse en USA, esta vez acompañado por su médico personal y fiel amigo Humphrey Osmond. En ese mismo año la CIA puso en marcha el programa de control mental Mk–Ultra bajo la dirección personal del director de la agencia secreta norteamericana, Allen Dulles.

El director de la CIA, curiosamente, colocó en un lugar destacado del proyecto a Osmond, quien de este modo comenzó a trabajar para el servicio secreto de USA. Pocos meses después, Osmond y su amigo Aldous Huxley celebraron una serie de reuniones en la Universidad de Chicago para poner en marcha un plan de experimentación con mescalina y LSD. En esta época Huxley empezó a consumir mescalina y fruto de ello fue uno de sus libros más importantes: Las Puertas de la Percepción, obra que puso de moda la idea entre la juventud norteamericana que los alucinógenos tenían la capacidad de “expandir la conciencia” hacia otras realidades desconocidas.

Huxley estaba convencido que la renovación religiosa de USA vendría de las drogas y no de los predicadores. Huxley y el ya convertido en científico de la CIA Humphrey Osmond siguieron ampliando sus trabajos sobre los efectos de los alucinógenos con algunos individuos pertenecientes a los grupos ocultistas que el escritor había fundado en su primer viaje a USA. Recordemos que la base del proyecto Mk–Ultra era también estudiar los efectos de las drogas en el ser humano. Entre los voluntarios “conejillos de indias” de Osmond y Huxley se encontraban algunos de los que años más tarde se convertirían en líderes de la contracultura estadounidense como Alan Watts o Gregory Bateson. Watts era un experto en religiones orientales y un defensor del uso místico del LSD con la finalidad de descubrir “nuestro yo interno”. Alan Watts también fue uno de los fundadores de la Pacific Foundation, la cual patrocinó a la WKBW en San Francisco y la WBAI–FM en Nueva York, las dos primeras emisoras de radio en promover el sonido rock and roll de los Rolling Stones, los Beatles y los Animals. Las mismas emisoras popularizarían luego el rock ácido y el punk rock.

En cuanto a Gregory Bateson, trabajó como antropólogo para la OSS, la agencia de inteligencia estadounidense anterior a la creación de la CIA. Más tarde se haría cargo de la dirección de la clínica experimental de drogas alucinógenas del hospital de veteranos de guerra de Palo Alto, de donde saldrían los primeros ideólogos del “hippismo”. A finales de los años sesenta Bateson fundó la “Clínica Libre” en la que siguió experimentando con drogas. Al personal de la clínica de Bateson pertenecía por ejemplo el doctor Ernest Dernberg, oficial de la inteligencia militar, posiblemente asignado al proyecto Mk–Ultra.

A mediados de los sesenta, la CIA y la inteligencia británica decidieron poner en marcha sus planes para acabar con la revolución juvenil. Se promocionó desde medios afines la música rock; se aprovechó la “infraestructura ocultista” creada por Aldous Huxley en California, al mismo tiempo que se publicitaba a todo tipo de sectas como los Hare Krishna o el Templo del Pueblo. Y, lo que es más terrible: se inundaron las calles y los campus universitarios de drogas mientras se daba cobertura a la “cultura de los alucinógenos”, promoviendo a gentes como Watts, Bateson, Isherwood, Timothy Leary –uno de los líderes de la contracultura acusado en múltiples ocasiones de trabajar en el proyecto Mk–Ultra– o Stanislav Grof, el mayor difusor del uso del LSD como “expandidor de la conciencia”. Grof comenzó a trabajar sobre los efectos éste ya en 1956 en el Instituto Psiquiátrico de Praga. Años después se trasladaría a los Estados Unidos, continuando allí sus experimentos en el Centro de Investigación Psiquiátrica de Maryland. Grof, tras haber guiado personalmente más de 4.000 sesiones con LSD, llegó a la conclusión de que esta droga puede actuar como un catalizador de la conciencia.

En un amplio informe elaborado por el boletín de inteligencia Prioridad Internacional sobre los verdaderos intereses tras la revolución juvenil leemos: “A finales de los sesenta, Huxley fue nombrado profesor conferencista del Instituto Tecnológico de Massachussetts, en Boston. Estando en esa ciudad, Huxley organizó en Harvard un círculo paralelo a su equipo en la costa oeste. En el grupo de Harvard estaban Huxley, Osmond y Watts –venidos de California–, más Timothy Leary y Richard Alpert. El tema aparente del seminario de Harvard era ‘La Religión y su Significado en la Edad Moderna’. Se trataba en realidad de planear la contracultura del rock ácido. En la época de Harvard, Huxley estableció contacto con el presidente de la Sandoz –una empresa farmacéutica – que por esa época trabajaba en un contrato con la CIA para producir grandes cantidades de LSD y psilocibina –otro alucinógeno sintético– para la operación Mk–Ultra, el experimento oficial de guerra química de la CIA.

Según documentos que la CIA ha hecho públicos recientemente, Allen Dulles, el director de la agencia de inteligencia, compró más de 100 millones de dosis de LSD, casi todo el cual fue a inundar las calles de los Estados Unidos a finales de los sesenta. En esa misma época, también Leary comenzó a comprar por su cuenta grandes cantidades de LSD de la Sandoz. De las discusiones del seminario de Harvard, Leary armó el libro La Experiencia Psicodélica, basado en el antiguo Libro Tibetano de los Muertos. Con este libro se popularizó el término que había acuñado Osmond: expansión psicodélica de la muerte”. En este mismo informe se dice que el principal “conejillo de indias” de Bateson en Palo Alto fue Ken Kesey: “Bateson le administró la primera dosis de LSD a Kesey en 1959. Para 1962, Kesey había terminado su famosa novela Alguien Voló sobre el Nido del Cuco, la cual popularizó la noción de que la sociedad es una prisión y que los únicos realmente libres son los locos. Posteriormente, Kesey organizó un círculo de iniciados en el LSD denominada los ‘Alegres Truhanes’, que recorrían el país repartiendo LSD –muchas veces sin advertírselo a los receptores–, montando redes de distribución local y sentando las bases de una gran campaña de propaganda de la contracultura, aún un movimiento minúsculo”.

Esalen, nido de espías

A principios de los años 50 se funda en San Francisco la “Academia Americana de Estudios Asiáticos”, bajo la dirección del profesor de la Universidad de Standford Frederic Spiegelberg. Junto a él se unieron a esta nueva aventura intelectual Alan Watts, el indio Haridas Chanduri o el japonés D. T. Suzuki, entre otros. A los cursos impartidos por el profesor Spiegelberg y sus colaboradores asistieron durante años miles de estudiantes. Dos de estos alumnos, profundamente interesados por las sabidurías orientales, abrigaron la idea de fundar un centro especializado en el estudio de las nuevas ideas y filosofías que estaban llegando a los Estados Unidos. Michael Murphy y Richard Price, así se llamaban estos dos jóvenes emprendedores, consultaron su proyecto con Spiegelberg, que enseguida se ilusionó. Price había participado años atrás en los experimentos desarrollados por Gregory Bateson sobre los efectos de las drogas en el hospital de veteranos de Palo Alto. Parece que fue a través de Bateson como los dos jóvenes conocieron a Aldous Huxley, quien también prestó toda su ayuda para levantar este proyecto.

Al fin, en 1963, tras dos años de duro trabajo, Murphy y Price pusieron a funcionar Esalen, un instituto dedicado a la fusión de las religiones con la ciencia; oriente con occidente; lo material con lo espiritual; lo antiguo con lo moderno; el cuerpo con la mente; el arte con las matemáticas; etc. Situado en Big Sur, un bello paraje a unos 300 kilómetros al sur de Los Ángeles, pronto acaparó la atención de insignes heterodoxos que aterrizaron en Esalen llenos de ideas. Centenares de miles de personas pasaron por los cursos y convivencias de Esalen desde entonces hasta nuestros días. Escuelas, hospitales, iglesias y diferentes instituciones gubernamentales tienen en la actualidad contratos de colaboración con Esalen.

En este peculiar instituto de investigaciones desarrollaron sus enseñanzas escritores, filósofos, psicólogos, psiquiatras, historiadores e importantes científicos como Jack Sarfatti, un heterodoxo físico que trabajó en proyectos secretos para el gobierno de lUSA; Nick Herbert, autor de importantes estudios sobre comunicaciones translumínicas; Fred Alan Wolf, autor de conocidos libros de divulgación científica como Universos Paralelos o El Universo Onírico; Arthur Yung, matemático e inventor del helicóptero Bell; Jhon C. Lilly, médico y máximo experto mundial sobre los estados de privación sensorial y la comunicación con los delfines; Karl Pribram, neurofisiólogo y autor del modelo holográfico del cerebro; Stanislav Grof, especialista en los efectos del LSD y creador de la psicología transpersonal; B. F. Skinner, el famoso psicólogo conductista; Virginia Satir, fundadora de la terapia familiar; S. I. Hayakawa, especialista en semántica general de primera línea; David Bohm, físico y profesor de la Universidad de Princeton que ha realizado contribuciones decisivas a la mecánica cuántica y a la relatividad; John Mack, director durante años del departamento de psiquiatría de Harvard, premio Pulitzer y últimamente uno de los más famosos investigadores del fenómeno abducción –secuestro de seres humanos por parte de pretendidos seres extraterrestres–; o Fritjof Capra, un reconocido físico teórico que sentó las bases de las relaciones entre la física y las filosofías orientales con su best seller titulado El Tao de la Física.



PARA DEJAR AÚN MÁS CLARA LA SITUACIÓN DEL MUNDO EN QUE VIVIMOS:
Mirar otra vez la entrevista a Huxley desde el minuto 24.
Recordar que es un científico que trabajo para los servicios secretos, se le pasan memorandos, datos y se le pide reflexiones...
Ahora miren este video
[YOUTUBE]6zH_mj4m3kI[/YOUTUBE]

Si has leído todo lo que he escrito hasta ahora, solo espero que como mínimo te sientas inquieto.


----------



## M. Priede (13 Mar 2013)

Sin Solucion dijo:


> santi dijo:
> 
> 
> > todo confirmando la acertada teoría de M.PRIEDE pero sin decirlo directamente.
> ...


----------



## M. Priede (13 Mar 2013)

Oikonomia. dijo:


> Te cagas...
> 
> Aún asi, tengo la sensación de que hay algo más detrás del 11M...es como un puzzle y aunque sepamos como es la imágen final, nos faltan piezas, muchas piezas y huecos que rellenar.



Esa labor solo puede hacerla la policía y los jueces con permiso del Gobierno. Con lo que sabemos hay razones más que sobradas para juzgar a un montón de gente. Cualquiera de los hilos que escojas entre el alto mando de las FYCSE y de los políticos, solo tienes que tirar de él para llegar al final. No se hará. Sin embargo lo esencial creo que está bastante claro, falta, por supuesto, las pruebas, que nunca las habrá, eso por descontado.


----------



## M. Priede (13 Mar 2013)

santi dijo:


> Sin Solucion dijo:
> 
> 
> > Perdón, me he expresado mal,
> ...


----------



## M. Priede (13 Mar 2013)

Oikonomia. dijo:


> Hay algo que hay que tener muy en cuenta a la hora de analizar el 11-M y es que la OTAN, no es una organización tan...vertical como pueda parecer, me explico:
> 
> En la OTAN, como en toda organización, hay opiniones disidentes con la directiva, los objetivos pueden ser comunes (y ni eso), pero no los medios a la hora de conseguirlos.
> 
> ...



Nadie le arrebata a Estados Unidos un aliado sin su permiso. Nadie. Además todos los afectados o personal comprometido fue premiado por USA. Todos.

Si la versión oficial es falsa y Estados Unidos la acepta, es que está en el ajo. No hay otra opción. Nadie chantajea a Estados Unidos de esa manera. Eso pensaba yo al principio, el muy ingenuo, hasta que el 11 de marzo de 2009, cuando vi que Sarkozy anunciaba el ingreso de Francia en la OTAN, caí en la cuenta de que nada se podría haber llevado a cabo sin su permiso.

Es cierto que en la OTAN hay diferentes grupos de interés, y en ese grupo, si quieres estar con los fuertes has de ser fuerte. A Aznar lo pusieron en su sitio, no sin antes destripar a 200 de nuestros compatriotas y dejar más de 1.500 heridos y mutilados. Y todo eso con la colaboración activísima de _los nuestros._


----------



## Ludovicus (13 Mar 2013)

Oikonomia. dijo:


> Hay algo que hay que tener muy en cuenta a la hora de analizar el 11-M y es que la OTAN, no es una organización tan...vertical como pueda parecer, me explico:
> 
> En la OTAN, como en toda organización, hay opiniones disidentes con la directiva, los objetivos pueden ser comunes (y ni eso), pero no los medios a la hora de conseguirlos.
> 
> ...



¿Crees que en España se puede organizar algo como el 11M sin el conocimiento y consentimiento de los americanos?

Si el 11M se hace sin el conocimiento/acuerdo de EE.UU. y con el objetivo de perjudicar a EE.UU. poniendo fin en España al pro-yanquismo de Aznar ¿por qué EE.UU., entre el 11 y el 14 de marzo e inmediatamente después del 14 de marzo, no intentó que no se produjera la fuga de España del eje atlantista/yanqui defendiendo la tesis de la autoría etarra frente a la tesis islamista?


----------



## santi (13 Mar 2013)

habemus papam Hispanic

gladiator?


----------



## M. Priede (13 Mar 2013)

Santi

Tus comentarios me han parecido muy buenos. 

He mirado en tu perfil y me ha sorprendido el que no hayas abierto ningún hilo desde que te diste de alta. ¿Cuál es la razón por la que no abres hilos?


----------



## santi (13 Mar 2013)

M. Priede dijo:


> Santi
> 
> Tus comentarios me han parecido muy buenos.
> 
> He mirado en tu perfil y me ha sorprendido el que no hayas abierto ningún hilo desde que te diste de alta. ¿Cuál es la razón por la que no abres hilos?



M.PRIEDE ha que te estás poniendo nervioso? ahora comprenderás por qué muchos callan y lo fácil que es caer en la paranoia.

veo que has visto todo lo que he puesto, todo lo que estamos viendo está teorizado de mucho antes.
[YOUTUBE]cHQjxbKQucM[/YOUTUBE]
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...esmontando-teoria-de-evolucion-de-darwin.html

Creo que no hace falta que te diga que descargues y guardes todo por si acaso.

gracias por la adulación y lo mismo digo.


----------



## santi (13 Mar 2013)

hordashispanicas dijo:


> Otra curiosidad
> 
> _¿Porque el rey el 11M no dijo ni mu hasta las *20.30*:?¿A qué esperaba o qué esperaba?_
> 
> ...



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...e-megavideo-y-dailymotion-35.html#post8546976


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...agger-petrakov-quevagosoy-que-paso-lista.html

[YOUTUBE]Q4pFajTjVbM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## santi (14 Mar 2013)

santi dijo:


> Las labores de inteligencia y servicios secretos se dividen en compartimentos estancos, digamos que es como una obra donde solo el arquitecto sabe lo que está construyendo, el resto obedece y puede ser hasta sacrificable en pos de la obra final.
> 
> En el diseño de Europa España frente a Alemania o Francia está destinado a ser un país secundario, algo así como el puticlub de Europa para que nos entendamos (algo así como Méjico que es un estado Federado).
> Aznar se resistió a ese futuro y buscó una alianza con USA.
> ...




según creo, Aznar nunca recibió ayuda psicológica tras el extraño atentado que sufrió cuando era presidente Felipe González.

CONTINUACIÓN.

Al poco del brutal atentado se da cuenta que el psoe, el rey o las radios manejan más datos que él o sus colaboradores más cercanos. Se da cuenta de que ha sido manejado y no tiene capacidad de maniobra, no ha jugado bien sus cartas, el apoyo que antaño tuvo en Perejil ya no existe, puede ser devorado en cualquier momento.

En conversación con Bush le viene a decir:
-Querido Aznar, no es nada personal, son los negocios. Prometo que no te pasará nada. 
Desde entonces Aznar está dentro de los círculos más influyentes de poder, es miembro de la Sociedad de la Calavera y Huesos y ahí no entra cualquiera.

Aznar silente, procura gozar de buena salud.

Los ingeniosos vídeos contra Aznar de inteligencia Francesa empiezan a desaparecer de internet... Que graciosos eran los vídeos de Ansar

También desaparecen los rastros de SMS, y demás operativa que de forma oculta movió masas de adocenados que con estómagos llenos luchan por un mundo Wall Disney.

Este mundo mi querido amigo tiene cosas muy muy muy curiosas, refresca esta película, bájatela si no la tienes, porque cuando la veas vas a descubrir una cosa que te estremecerá.
[YOUTUBE]pAOo96KghRY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## santi (14 Mar 2013)

Son personajes alegóricos, describiremos algunos.

Ray Winstone ... Mr. French FRANCIA
Martin Sheen ... Queenan ESPAÑA (murió el 11M)
Alec Baldwin ... Ellerby LA INTELIGENCIA que es manejada sin saberlo
Mark Wahlberg ... Dignam AZNAR el que no olvida
Leonardo DiCaprio ... Billy la actuación de AZNAR antes del atentado
Matt Damon ... Colin Sullivan la PSOE Apparatchik, por tontos

en ingles la película se titula the departed.... el difunto

[YOUTUBE]V3f9UJTmgd0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## santi (14 Mar 2013)

Ah, en la pelicula rajoy hace el papel de la momia, solo espera dormir el sueño de los justos y que no le vuelvan a matar, que para eso es una momia.

Jack Nicholson ... Frank Costello EUROPA también ha muerto
FBI ... ( * ) EEUU nunca se les ve pero...
Kristen Dalton ... Gwen il popolo, los votantes, (mientras que deje metersela todos contentos)


¿Pertenece el rey al Apparatchik del PSOE?, del ppsoe quizás?

CONTINUARÁ


----------



## santi (14 Mar 2013)

bueno, un intermedio a todo lo que he escrito

[YOUTUBE]nwY4LuADupw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## santi (14 Mar 2013)

M. Priede dijo:


> santi dijo:
> 
> 
> > O acabar como este:
> ...


----------



## santi (14 Mar 2013)

yo he llorado, y tú ¿vas a llorar?

[YOUTUBE]bt6DJZPzp-g[/YOUTUBE]

et toi, Dis-moi Que Toi Tu Ne Pleures Pas


----------



## santi (14 Mar 2013)

[YOUTUBE]S06nIz4scvI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]KxLFdJLSho8[/YOUTUBE]
también con subtitulos en francés..... y ruso

[YOUTUBE]HSWtc01BlqM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## santi (14 Mar 2013)

CONTINUACIÓN DE LA HISTORIA.

Zapatero ha llegado a la presidencia, Alguna vez ha pensado que no sabe cuales son los contactos que tiene Rubalcaba, pero nos ha dado la presidencia. Es hora de volver al corazón de Europa y a tomar por el culo Aznar, su guerra y USA, el petroleo del Prestige e impondré la paz con nuestros hermanos musulmanes.
Zeus me ha apadrinado (quizás el dios Bórea), no he sido el más poderoso ni el más listo de mi partido, pero mis hermanos me han dado la victoria. Cumpliré con la logia digo lógica que se merece un país desarrollado y UROPEO
[YOUTUBE]FcpLy2oHFI8[/YOUTUBE]

Zapatero, levita, es hora de colaborar con nuestros aliados naturales que siempre han sido franceses y alemanes (aunque estos últimos siguen teniendo una zanahora anglosajona en su teutónico culo)
Voy a dar un consejo a mis socios uropeos, como se arrodillan ante mi, que parabienes, soy cojonudo.
[YOUTUBE]gwmiBzX73p4[/YOUTUBE]


En fin vamos a fumar todos de una pipa, pero no una cualquiera de esa que hay en algunas facultades, esta va a ser de la paz estos son mis principios, y si no les gusta...
[YOUTUBE]8G7RI_gIF0I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## santi (14 Mar 2013)

ya en el gobierno y el barco de españa encauzado, un dia cualquiera conversando tranquilamente zp, rubalcaba y gabilondo hay algo que no les cuadra.

-pero tu no me dijiste que...
-: no yo no te dije nada debió ser rubalcaba.

A lo que rubalcaba, que antes se hacia el interesante: pone esta cara :

-y tu no me dijiste que...
- no, nunca, no lo sabia....

De pronto, el reino de paz desaparece y parece que les aprietan los calzoncillos, ¿que coño esta pasando?
[YOUTUBE]IcKIfTrWLBs[/YOUTUBE]

El tiempo pasa, pero entre tanto creo mi propio medio frances-catalanonacionalista (bueno, eso lo se ahora) con sede curiosamente en el corazón de europa, en uno de esos países que te hablan francés.


Pasa el tiempo y los dioses han abandonado a ZP, se ha dado cuenta de cosas que nunca sospecho... estoy amortizado, he sido un tonto, pero mi voluntad siempre fue pura, antes de que me metan en la caja baul de los recuerdos.
Ya solo me queda refugiarme en el humo, que digo en el viento donde siempre estuve.
[YOUTUBE]aB7mwQ-pK64[/YOUTUBE]

ya solo me dejan hablar de la cría de mariposas, ahora me he dado cuenta de que no soy inteligente, pero soy etéreo 

Pero el pobre etéreo no sabe que hay alguien que le tiene ganas


----------



## santi (14 Mar 2013)

tenemos a un señor que nunca volverá a la política, pero está esperando.

El sabia a lo que jugaba, sabe donde está, pero no olvida que fué traicionado:

[YOUTUBE]U25Wf0I04Ms[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## santi (14 Mar 2013)

Parece que esos señoritos de Barcelona la droga que les han vendido todos estos decenios empiezan a causar esos efectos devastadores.
[YOUTUBE]ln0KZ3tLM2g[/YOUTUBE]

Pujol ahora teme por su famiglia algo pasa en Suiza que antes nunca había pasado.


----------



## M. Priede (14 Mar 2013)

santi dijo:


> tenemos a un señor que nunca volverá a la política, pero está esperando.
> 
> El sabia a lo que jugaba, sabe donde está, pero no olvida que fué traicionado:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]U25Wf0I04Ms[/YOUTUBE]




Y para olvidarse de la traición se puso a sueldo de quienes le traicionaron, en concreto de Murdoch, que es como mass-media del sistema anglosajón.

Y además a sueldo de Endesa, desde que Zapatero liquidó esa multinacional privada y estratégica española y se la entregó al Estado italiano. Muy patriota, Pepemari.


----------



## santi (14 Mar 2013)

Esto no nos ha salido gratis.

POLITICA EXTERIOR- ANULADA
POLITICA INTERIOR - ANULADA

Paro, emigración, BCE nos sustenta para poder pagar las deudas a Alemania (ESPAÑA NO MANEJA YA SU ECONOMÍA)

EUROPA QUEBRADA.
FRANCIA RECOLECTANDO EN ÁFRICA
ETA CON ALPISTE EN EL GRANERO

WELCOME TO EXSPAIN

[YOUTUBE]v1PBptSDIh8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## santi (14 Mar 2013)

[YOUTUBE]k63z97yTk40[/YOUTUBE]

¿por qué su majestad sabiendo oficiosamente lo que ha ocurrido solo se preocupa de mandar a su hijo a Venezuela a preparar el cazo petrocomisionador?

¿quien está dejando que trasciendan al gran público lo que siempre fue hermético y tenga que pedir perdón? ¿se fía de sus asesores?


----------



## santi (14 Mar 2013)

tarúguez dijo:


> *min 2:00*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Todo este hilo deja claro la autoria del atentado, SERVICIOS SECRETOS FRANCESES con los norteamericanos mirando para otro lado y sin enredar


----------



## santi (14 Mar 2013)

M. Priede dijo:


> Y para olvidarse de la traición se puso a sueldo de quienes le traicionaron, en concreto de Murdoch, que es como mass-media del sistema anglosajón.
> 
> Y además a sueldo de Endesa, desde que Zapatero liquidó esa multinacional privada y estratégica española y se la entregó al Estado italiano. Muy patriota, Pepemari.



¿que abrías hecho en su caso? morir o seguir vivo, como lucha mejor vivo o muerto.

Aznar es ahora una baca sagrada, pertenece a la élite de la élite y puede hacer cosas que una persona normal no puede hacer.
¿donde puede estar el origen de esto?
[YOUTUBE]LnVZdOtBDaU[/YOUTUBE]
esta foto es toda una carga de profundidad. No digo que lo haya hecho Aznar, pero por ahí van los tiros

España ha perdido (el resultado está en como han quedado las empresas energéticas nacionales -es la clave, la energía-), pero el juego no ha terminado.

Digamos que las élitillas hispanas no han pasado la prueba, y en el golpe de estado no han intervenido los americanos (se quedaron mirando).
Claro que la carga del castigo siempre la soportarán los de abajo.
y nosotros los de abajo ajo y agua.

Por lo pronto Pepiño Blanco tiene todas las papeletas de visitar la carcel.
¿quién estará detrás?

he sido convincente?


----------



## santi (15 Mar 2013)

Ahora es interesante ver esto. Esto es la naturaleza y es lo que nunca hemos dejado de ser.
Ahí van unas pinceladas
[YOUTUBE]Wo_5-1Wnpww[/YOUTUBE]

Si crees que es escabroso y rechazas la realidad y crees en el amor, los porros y los hippies... vivirás en el mundo WALL DISNEY.
Para vivir en ese mundo fantástico tienes que vivir dentro de las murallas de ese parque, una vez dentro harás todo lo posible por no salir de ese paraíso.
Cuando eso ocurra, serás ya manejado.

Es importante que conozcas la historia de Del Viejo de la Montaña -en árabe SHEIK-AL-JEBAL, príncipe de la montaña -
Nizaríes - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## santi (15 Mar 2013)

Tenemos a una persona que vive dentro de las murallas del amor y la fraternidad masónica.

Los demás jefes de estado saben como llegó Zapatero a presidente, una vez amortizado pasa a ser un apestado.
[YOUTUBE]M-yOfSl2xV0[/YOUTUBE]
y... ¿como trascendieron esas imágenes?


Zapatero ya sabe a esas alturas que ha sido un monigote, pero nunca traspasará su muro de realidad. No es listo ni valiente. Ahora es un juguete roto, ya no vale... 
Solo nos queda EL VIENTO
[YOUTUBE]yRy58bZNU4Q[/YOUTUBE]


Tu solo fíjate en la política exterior que ha tenido España después del atentado, y como es tratada desde entonces la casta española.


----------



## santi (15 Mar 2013)

fijate como ya Sarkozy procura evitarle
[YOUTUBE]ilNE9oystD8[/YOUTUBE]

hemos sido testigos de un Coup d'état
lo vemos, pero no lo vemos.

Ahora pon la televisión, haz zapping y hecha la siesta.
O a lo mejor hoy te toca ir a un comedor de cáritas?
o estás comprando una lavadora nueva porque se te ha roto.
Seguro que tendrás muchas preocupaciones y no tienes tiempo para estas chorradas, además pienses lo que pienses ¿de que te sirve?
Estas cosas no te dan de comer

[YOUTUBE]FTxwpcFk9YI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## M. Priede (15 Mar 2013)

santi dijo:


> ¿que abrías hecho en su caso? morir o seguir vivo, como lucha mejor vivo o muerto.
> 
> Denunciarlo y arriesgarme a que me mataran o a vivir arruinado, además de metere al país en un callejón sin salida. La otra opción, apartarme, como ha hecho Múgica, o Ratzinger. Pero en ningún caso ponerme a sueldo de quienes me echaron y asesinaron a los míos. ¿Habría hecho lo mismo si los asesinados hubiesen sido de su familia? No. Pues para un dirigente político la nación es más importante que su familia, y si no que se dedique a otra cosa
> 
> ...



................................


----------



## M. Priede (15 Mar 2013)

santi dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]k63z97yTk40[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ¿por qué su majestad sabiendo oficiosamente lo que ha ocurrido solo se preocupa de mandar a su hijo a Venezuela a preparar el cazo petrocomisionador?
> 
> ¿quien está dejando que trasciendan al gran público lo que siempre fue hermético y tenga que pedir perdón? ¿se fía de sus asesores?




A ningún jefe de Estado le hacen algo así. Los otros dos ya están amortizados:

La empresa que promueve la infidelidad utiliza al Rey Juan Carlos como reclamo publicitario

También la Reina ha pagado por ello:

Ashley Madison a la reina Sofa: Ya no tienes por qu pasar la noche sola

Tenemos un rey que se entregó atado de pies y manos a quienes presionaron para llevarlo ahí. Lo cuenta Pilar Urbano en su libro. Ahora les sobra y así le pagan. El principito vendrá con una España federal bajo el brazo. Federal 'asimétrica', claro. Vía directa a un conflicto interno y disolución nacional.

La élite mundialista está triturando los estados-nación más débiles, los musulmanes. Después será África, aunque ahí ya hicieron buena labor la potencias coloniales, que ahora vuelven a recolonizar. El siguiente paso será el mundo iberoamericano, sobre todo el hispano, empezando por México y Centroamérica. El indigenismo de Morales y demás les viene como anillo al dedo. Es bueno para esa estrategia la trituración de España. En ello están los hijos de Arana, los caganers y el progretariado hispanistaní, el que sostiene que no hubo Reconquista sino genocidio y que de ahí vienen nuestros males.


----------



## santi (15 Mar 2013)

M.Pride te lo estás currando muy bien, gracias por tus críticas.
La teoría que expones al inicio del hilo ESTA CLARA, aunque se puede complicar un poco más, hay más niveles, pero no compliquemos las cosas. Lo que nos interesa ahora es España, el atentado y como es manejado.

En tu último mensaje con esas fotos sobre el rey y la reina.
FÍJATE QUE ES UNA "AGENCIA" ANGLOSAJONA

No hablamos del amour francais but british.
IMPRESIONANTE, delante de nuestras narices, mensaje directo al corazón del real entendedor


Bien, todo lo que dices es acertado, yo solo voy a intentar conectar y dar sentido pleno a esa teoría que dejaste al inicio del post y te diré por qué: me alegró encontrar claramente escrito y bien razonado que fue Francia con USA dejando hacer (USA ha sacrificado una torre, hay muchas más implicaciones, pero no vamos a escribir aquí una enciclopedia)
Eso se sabe pero no oficialmente y si te sales de ahí tienes las papeletas para ser tachado de loco.
Te diré por qué: imagina que tienes un lindo gatito que se llama Silvestre, con su pelaje, sus carantoñas...
Imagina ahora que tienes curiosidad y quieres ver el gato por dentro. Si lo destripas y luego dices que curioso, que interesante... y cada vez hurgas más, una vez que hallas respondido a tus preguntas, lo conocerás todo, pero te quedaste sin Silvestre

Tu critica lo que yo diga, así es como sacaremos cosas en limpio, yo al menos así lo haré.


ah, el mundo hispanoamericano se controla fundamentalmente sujetando a España y Portugal (de hecho por algo están separados)
Digamos que por un lado está Roma (frontera contra el islam), y luego están los protestones (no les interesó sacrificar su poder en pos del de Roma). (hay un mensaje general subliminal al respecto muy interesante en JUEGO DE TRONOS-la frontera del norte la guardan órdenes religiosas-cambia el punto cardinal)

Por supuesto que todo tiene que ver con la idea de imperio global, una estructura de poder mundial.
En España se ha jugado la partida, y ya ves que tenemos unas élites ya sean tontas, vendidas cobardes o una mezcla de ellos.
En mi opinión (que puedo cambiar en cualquier momento) es que Aznar no está en ninguna de esas 3 categorías.


----------



## Chotorunner (15 Mar 2013)

M. Priede dijo:


> El principito vendrá con una España federal bajo el brazo. Federal 'asimétrica', claro.



Pues si viene con esas, ya intentaremos, como podamos, que se vaya por el mismo camino que su bisabuelo. 
:abajo::abajo::abajo:


----------



## santi (15 Mar 2013)

Chotorunner dijo:


> Pues si viene con esas, ya intentaremos, como podamos, que se vaya por el mismo camino que su bisabuelo.
> :abajo::abajo::abajo:



El rey juega sus cartas, pero no es muy listo, por eso primero le pusieron y luego le han dejado estar.
El tío se puso a enredar cuando era el que tenia que haberse sacrificado exponiéndolo todo.
Está condenado.

Todo el mundo habla del ahijado del rey, pero no del de Aznar y si lo haces, Aznar ya no está en política, no hay baza que jugar por ahí.

Chotorunner, tu harás lo que se te diga por SMS, ten cuidado, lee todos mis post anteriores, que no lo has hecho y si eres listo te responderás del por qué te digo esto, claro que si opinas otra cosa, ahí ya no me meto.


----------



## M. Priede (15 Mar 2013)

Chotorunner dijo:


> Pues si viene con esas, ya intentaremos, como podamos, que se vaya por el mismo camino que su bisabuelo.
> :abajo::abajo::abajo:



Es un vía peligrosa, porque abrir un proceso constituyente despertará todas las ambiciones, y las de menos son las secesionistas, las peores las de la caspa peronista progretaria, que ya ven que a pesar de controlar los medios, la justicia y la educación, no pueden ganar debido a que ellos mismos se han puesto la soga con lo de Cataluña y País Vasco.

De todos modos es preferible una república que una monarquía que use la nación como su cortijo. Y por ahí va el Principito.


----------



## M. Priede (15 Mar 2013)

Santi

Pues si te quieres centrar en el 11-m deja de colgar marcianadas de la evolución y cosas por el estilo. He conocido a gente como tú que al final de tanto decir resulta que todos los males los centran en el Vaticano.


----------



## santi (15 Mar 2013)

M. Priede dijo:


> Santi
> 
> Pues si te quieres centrar en el 11-m deja de colgar marcianadas de la evolución y cosas por el estilo. He conocido a gente como tú que al final de tanto decir resulta que todos los males los centran en el Vaticano.



No has entendido lo que quería decir, intentaré ser breve.

1 por lo del Vaticano. 
El Vaticano son los restos de Roma, Roma fué un imperio que impuso una civilización, una estructura de pensamiento que llamamos la civilización occidental (Europa es eso, el imperio romano de occidente).
Gobernantes como de Gaulle, Franco, Salazar, Balduino de Bélgica ... (hicieran lo que hicieran) nunca se salieron de ese carril.

2 nos encontramos con el llamado "nuevo orden mundial" que viene a sustituir el anterior. Es un nuevo paradigma y enfrenta los problemas desde otras perspectivas, con otras formas de actuación.

Conceptualmente hablando: lo CLÁSICO (es decir lo que es modelo,corazón,raiz) pasa a ser lo ANTIGUO (no es un modelo, por tanto desechable), y entramos de lleno en la MODERNIDAD (el nuevo hombre).

Por supuesto el orden CLÁSICO OCCIDENTAL(que es la religión cristiana) se resistirá a ser borrada(lo clásico se resiste a ser antiguo desde la modernidad).
Todo lo que vaya contra ese clasicismo, es el mal, en este caso EL PECADO y entenderá que es influencia de Satán (Satán puede estar en cualquier sitio, incluso en la misma iglesia).


Lo que he dicho lo vas a entender con esta imagen, que es un símbolo de la modernidad


----------



## santi (15 Mar 2013)

En la teoría clásica (cristiana) Y HE DICHO TEORÍA,se entiende que un ser humano es amado por su creador (como los haría una madre) por eso su vida ha de ser respetada.
Es por ello que en situaciones de conflicto, el daño se normativiza (no digo normaliza porque puede inducir a confusión).
Esas normas son por ejemplo, no atacar seres indefensos, no hacer un uso desproporcionado de la fuerza, no atacar población civil, declaración de guerra previa, morir con honor...

El conflicto MODERNO atiende a otra mecánica de funcionamiento, porque hace uso de otro paradigma.
Ese modo de enfrentar el conflicto ya fue teorizado por escrito por un señor que escribió un manual para los servicios secretos (no era un libro para cualquiera) de la república de Florencia allá por el 1500. Ese libro fue condenado por la iglesia y el señor diplomático se llamaba Nicolás Maquiavelo, el libro EL PRÍNCIPE
El Príncipe - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



Atendiendo a todo lo dicho desde hace 5 o 6 páginas atrás que es cuando descubrí este grato hilo:

el 11M es un acto de GUERRA MODERNA de Francia hacia España y como tal no hay una normalización clásica para enfrentarse a este ataque. Teniendo como tenemos unos gobernantes en general de medio pelo y una sociedad idiotizada con toda la metodología que he expuesto en post anteriores, algunos folclóricos (fur die folk) y que hasta yo entiendo, 



En resumidas cuentas he expuesto los fundamentos, que soportan la mecanica del 11M
resumiedolo organizadamente fue:

1.Teoría Darwinista: apoyadas por unas élites ECONÓMICAS que consideran que EL FUERTE SE COME AL DÉBIL (el audio colgado lo explica muy bien)

2.estudios y reflexiones de Aldous Huxley (miembro honorario de los servicios secretos británicos)
Aldous Huxley: ¿cómo consiguió acertar el “Mundo Feliz” del siglo XXI? at Rafapal Periodismo para Mentes Galacticas
Aldous Huxley - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

3.conclusiones de Antony Sutton, economista e historiador que denuncia el apoyo de WALL STREET (así los llama él) al socialismo soviético y al nacionalismo socialista alemán para crear una tensión dual en la que ellos son los beneficiados (el conflicto requiere de financiación y eso es lo que ellos son). No calló sus conclusiones y su carrera investigadora fue por ello frustrada.
Antony Sutton - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

4.un video reflejándo gráficamente como está repartido el dinero=poder en la sociedad actual americana. Impresionante.

5.he posteado videos (alguno psicodélico) siguiendo las técnicas teorizadas por Aldous Huxley y que es lo que se ha utilizado en los atentados del 11M en su planteamiento, su nudo y su desenlace.


no he metido al papa, ni a los marcianos, ni a las estrellas, ni a nostradamus... HECHOS.
no desinformacion
y todo lo que digas y digan me parece interesante.
en qué he fallado?


----------



## Sin Solucion (15 Mar 2013)

laaaaaaaaavirgenmadredios.

Priede, ya te contestare cuando amaine.


----------



## santi (15 Mar 2013)

si Aznar lo denuncia mientras es presidente habria terminado muy mal (España y el). podian acusarle de golpe de estado como minimo. podria ser una situacion de preguerra civil y no te exagero.

Denunciar la situacion que se estaba produciendo solo lo podia hacer el rey y callo como una puta, callo entonces y calla ahora.

bien, aznar decidio seguir vivo.

y otra cosa, me refiero a la foto con las hijas, no al photoshop que he puesto y que fue viral en internet. 
esas fotos son restringidas. como se hicieron publicas?.
zp esta rodeado de asesores, son tontos y las dejaron difundir?

es mas, hablando antes de los atentados del 11M: lo del prestige fue un accidente? 
un poco extraño verdad.
parece que el prestige no funciono y hubo que montar lo de los trenes? o fue solo el inicio.

las protestas contra el prestige y contra la guerra tenian una efectividad brutal, lo que indica una preparacion, un nivel organizativo, una inteligencia.
pudieramos pensar que fue el psoe, pero con solo ver los videos que he puesto se ve que zp es cabeza hueca,.
rubalcaba tampoco, mirar como nisiquiera puede controlar su partido


----------



## santi (16 Mar 2013)

Sin Solucion dijo:


> laaaaaaaaavirgenmadredios.
> 
> Priede, ya te contestare cuando amaine.



ves como esta tan bien realizado el atentado y llamemoslo claramente accion de guerra


----------



## belga197 (16 Mar 2013)

El Mundo, *5 de junio de 2004*.



> EEUU podrá rearmar a Marruecos al convertirlo en su 'aliado preferente'
> 
> CARLOS SEGOVIA
> 
> ...


----------



## M. Priede (16 Mar 2013)

Belga

Tácticas de todo imperio: amenazarte para que no te muevas o llenarte de elogios y regalos. El palo y la zanahoria. 

De todos modos Mohamed sobrevive gracias a Francia. Si por los anglosajones fuera es posible que entregaran el país al caos.


----------



## Oikonomia. (17 Mar 2013)

M. Priede dijo:


> Nadie le arrebata a Estados Unidos un aliado sin su permiso. Nadie. Además todos los afectados o personal comprometido fue premiado por USA. Todos.
> 
> Si la versión oficial es falsa y Estados Unidos la acepta, es que está en el ajo. No hay otra opción. Nadie chantajea a Estados Unidos de esa manera. Eso pensaba yo al principio, el muy ingenuo, hasta que el 11 de marzo de 2009, cuando vi que Sarkozy anunciaba el ingreso de Francia en la OTAN, caí en la cuenta de que nada se podría haber llevado a cabo sin su permiso.
> 
> Es cierto que en la OTAN hay diferentes grupos de interés, y en ese grupo, si quieres estar con los fuertes has de ser fuerte. A Aznar lo pusieron en su sitio, no sin antes destripar a 200 de nuestros compatriotas y dejar más de 1.500 heridos y mutilados. Y todo eso con la colaboración activísima de _los nuestros._



¿Pero que ganaria EEUU con esto? Si precisamente con el PSOE en el poder se retiraron las tropas de Irak y se realizó un viraje europeista.


----------



## Escobilla87 (17 Mar 2013)

Oikonomia. dijo:


> ¿Pero que ganaria EEUU con esto? Si precisamente con el PSOE en el poder se retiraron las tropas de Irak y se realizó un viraje europeista.



El PSOE mandó las tropas a Afganistán, donde no repartieron caramelos precisamente. 

Pero vamos el interés de EEUU en perpretar el atentado no era por un cambio o no de gobierno.

Era para afianzar la imagen del enemigo ficticio del terrorismo islámico.

Es como la muerte de Kennedy, antes negaban la conspiración, con los años todo se va aclarando.


----------



## Tarúguez (17 Mar 2013)

Oikonomia. dijo:


> ¿Pero que ganaria EEUU con esto? Si precisamente con el PSOE en el poder se retiraron las tropas de Irak y se realizó un viraje europeista.




A ninguna potencia le interesa que resurga otra, hay que atarnos en corto, aunque sea otra _grandeur_ quien lo haga con sangre o de otro modo _Frau Finanziell_, a EEUU le vino bien indirectamente.


Imagina que hubiése un Estado español fuerte, y al margen de la amistad _anglouseña_, podría empezar a medio plazo a tratar de tú a tú a los hijos de la Gran Bretaña con el peñón y no pasase ésto:


Los agentes retenidos por Gibraltar tendrn que declarar ante sus jefes | España | elmundo.es

Patrulleras de la Royal Navy acosan a barcos de la Guardia Civil en Gibraltar - Levante-EMV



aventuras de cambio de gobierno en Guinea y favorecer a Repsol 


*En enero de 2004, las aventuras militares de España están en su apogeo. Si invadió Irak, si atacó a Marruecos en Perejil y si intentó derrocar a Chávez (con la colaboración necesaria de “El País”) en Venezuela, Guinea no iba a ser menos. 


Dos barcos españoles partían secretamente de la base de Rota con 500 legionarios a bordo. Unicamente el mando conocía su destino: Guinea. 


Aznar esperaba aprovechar una estancia de Obiang en Marruecos, donde recibe trata- miento contra el cáncer, para apoyar a los mercenarios y poner a Severo Moto en el poder. 


La excusa para encubrir la maniobra es la penúltima utilizada por el imperialismo finisecular y decadente: las violaciones de los derechos humanos, para lo cual el superjuez Garzón, el muerto en el entierro si hace falta, tenía preparada de antemano una orden internacional de captura contra Obiang como antes había hecho con Pinochet (en Chile este camaleón megalómano dio el pego). 


La expedición española ponía en peligro el delicado equilibrio petrolífero en el Golfo de Guinea (Francia operaría en Nigeria y EEUU en Guinea). 


Avisada por Francia, Camerún formuló una protesta diplomática que obligó a los buques españoles a atracar en Canarias. La operación no era cosa de especuladores de finanzas o aventureros, sino del trío de las Azores que libra con Francia en Guinea Ecuatorial una lucha estratégica idéntica a la desatada con motivo de la invasión de Irak. 


Al estar ya firmados la mayor parte de los contratos de explotación y no poder aumentar su cuota, Repsol tenía que conformarse con las migajas que le dejaban Exxon-Mobil y Total, que son las principales compañías activas en Guinea. 


El plan era expulsar del mercado a la petrolera francesa Total favoreciendo la entrada de Repsol. Por eso Francia impidió el golpe de Estado. El espionaje francés alertó a Camerún y también a Zimbabwe y Sudáfrica y al propio Obiang.*

Guinea, Obiang y Repsol - Campaña por la Abolición de la Deuda Externa ¿Quién debe a quién?




(ahora el lío lo tienen con China y en parte con Francia)

_De esta forma, Francia apoyaba a Gabón en el conflicto por la propiedad de esta isla, ubicada en la bahía de Corisco, y que posee inmensas reservas de crudo. Cabe recordar que la compañía francesa Elf (actualmente Total) explota los yacimientos de Gabón, mientras que las empresas petroleras americanas como Exxon Mobil Oil, UMC y Vanco hacen lo propio en aguas de Guinea Ecuatorial. 

Debido a que las reservas de crudo de Gabón están decreciendo de forma proporcional al aumento de Guinea debido al descubrimiento de nuevos pozos submarinos, la posesión del islote de Mbañe se ha convertido en una auténtica obsesión para las firmas petroleras francesas y su diplomacia, que utiliza cualquier medida de presión para favorecer a Gabón, incluso a través de artimañas jurídicas._


Mbañe podría estar detrás del conflicto entre Francia y Guinea Ecuatorial |



_China, el nuevo desafío de EEUU en Guinea Ecuatorial

En los últimos años, China ha experimentado un gran crecimiento en todas las estructuras productivas de muchos países de África pero su avance se puede catalogar exponencial en Guinea Ecuatorial.

Precisamente hoy el periódico ABC desvela extractos de un informe elaborado por Stratford, una agencia afín a la CIA, donde se alerta de la preocupación de Estados Unidos por el acaparamiento de los mercados energéticos por parte de China, especialmente en la zona del Golfo de Guinea.

La actitud de EEUU ante este nuevo desafío fue al principio de indiferencia para después pasar a una política más activa, con el fin de asegurar su preponderancia política y su influencia económica y militar (por ejemplo con la creación en el 2007 de AFRICOM un comando militar para África, para proteger los intereses energéticos de EEUU especialmente en el Golfo de Guinea)._


Gabriel Nguema, dueño y señor del petróleo de Guinea Ecuatorial |






...seguro que ahora se arrepienten de no haber tenido a un Severo Moto en la presidencia puesto por el golpe de _mi amigo Ánsar_, y no tener que lidiar con gabachos y amarillos, pero mira ...de momento ya, España desalojada.



A ponerse totalmente a favor del Polisario y empezar a dar por culo con el tema del Sáhara..., en vez de la posición felacionista actual.


Wikileaks: España y EEUU están de acuerdo sobre el Sáhara Occidental



y lo que ésto conllevaría para intereses EEUU y *UE*  en aquellas cálidas tierras llenas de fosfatos y oro negro... 



_ En 2001 se hallaron importantes yacimientos en la costa mauritana y eso incrementa las posibilidades de encontrarlos también en la región del SO. Ese mismo año, la Oficina Nacional de Investigaciones y Explotaciones Petrolíferas de Marruecos (ONAREP) concedió dos licencias para llevar a cabo trabajos de reconocimiento que abarcaron prácticamente la totalidad de las aguas del SO que fueron repartidas entre la compañía estadounidense Kerr-McGee y la francesa Total-Fina-Elf. Ambas abandonaron su trabajo en la zona alegando motivos comerciales, pero coincidiendo con una campaña internacional de presión orquestada por una coalición de organizaciones no gubernamentales (ONGs) de 20 países. 

*Sin embargo, estas compañías consiguieron realizar mapas detallados de potenciales depósitos petroleros que han sido vendidos a la compañía estadounidense Cosmos Energy, que firmó el 3 de mayo de 2006 un acuerdo con el gobierno de Marruecos, adquiriendo derechos de operación en los bloques más prometedores de la costa saharaui (Bujdur)*. Esta empresa ha manifestado su intención de instalar el primer pozo de exploración en el SO en el año 2009. De la misma manera, en diciembre de 2006 se concedieron también licencias exclusivas de reconocimiento de la cuenca del Zag (o cuenca de Tindouf).


*Según un informe del Departamento de Energía de EEUU elaborado en 2001, para satisfacer las demandas energéticas norteamericanas son imprescindibles 4 zonas del mundo: Oriente Medio, el mar Caspio, África subsahariana, Colombia, Venezuela y México. Si hacemos un repaso a la política internacional norteamericana observaremos cómo la [size=+2]Administración republicana[/size] ha seguido al pie de la letra estos informes. Hasta ahora EE.UU. había sido un aliado de Marruecos en la zona.* Basta decir que en 2004 firmó con Marruecos un Tratado de Libre Comercio que sólo es otorgado a firmes aliados de Washington como Jordania e Israel._


Sahara Occidental: Un conflicto de intereses internacionales | En lucha | anticapitalismo y revolución


*recomiendo leer la totalidad del enlace*



...y éste, de *belga197* en la pág. anterior

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/8569825-post1269.html


Pero no sólo los republicanos (éstos rojillos je je )


_Al Masae (7-VII-2009)

Marruecos se ha comprometido con América con el Acuerdo de libre cambio que sólo favorece a América. Marruecos se ha comprometido con América el proyecto de diálogo inter-religioso (...) Marruecos ha aceptado reformar su sector religioso (...) Marruecos (...) ha aceptado la implicación de la USAID para financiar programas que incrementan las cuotas de mujeres en las elecciones.

Después de todo esto, *Obama viene a decirnos que lo más que puede hacer en el asunto del Sahara es desear buena suerte a su enviado, perdón, al enviado de la ONU, Christopher Ross, para fortalecer el diálogo entre las partes...*

Esta carta, por tanto, está clara y no hay necesidad de pedir a Obama ninguna explicación._

Poemario por un Sahara Libre: Obama apoya al Sahara Occidental: Marruecos intenta la desinformación ienso: :vomito:



En definitiva, se quitó una posible mosca cojonera a medio/largo plazo: aunque habría que ver como serían recibidas ésas posibles salidas de tono del hipotético nuevo gobierno español por, -digamos recuperar un liderato internacional y asentar Repsoles y más _joyas de la corona_ en Guinea o el Sáhara- por Zarzuela, firme aliada de EEUU, (ya se lo explicaron cuando lo de la marcha verde: *Sáhara a cambio de Corona*), aunque en ése aspecto, Zarzuela diría (¡¡$i hay comi$ion€$, pa$€n día$ y v€ngan olla$!!)


Los resultados de quitarse a ésa posible mosca cojonera española, saltan a la vista, cada vez tenemos menos soberanía, y contamos menos.


En cuanto a lo de volver a Europa, no nos engañemos, recordemos al de las niñas góticas dormitando en el consejo europeo, y más actualmente, la porculizada con el tratado de libre comercio con Marruecos.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/5798563-post1.html

[YOUTUBE]YcEOVeIbAgw[/YOUTUBE]


_O´Shea_, que tampoco es por que nos saliésemos de la orbita anglo, y entrásemos más a la euro, es que nos vaya mejor y tal, y peor a los intereses EEUU.


Como puso *M. Priede* en algón post, alguien dijo que a una España fuerte se le tiene miedo.



Por otro _laden_, ya lo dijo el tejano _Bush_, refiriéndose a su amigo _Ánsar_

Bush habla de Aznar en sus polémicas memorias: "Es un líder visionario" - elConfidencial.com


...y a pesar de que ya no se le votaba a él, a saber (a visión de los usanos) que _españoladas_ sería capaz de hacer en África y en Latinoamérica un gobierno fuerte español.


Saludos.


pd.


*belga 197* bien hallado.


Abrazacos.


z.


----------



## El que te focka (17 Mar 2013)

Oikonomia. dijo:


> ¿Pero que ganaria EEUU con esto? Si precisamente con el PSOE en el poder se retiraron las tropas de Irak y se realizó un viraje europeista.



M.Priede ya lo ha explicado alguna vez en el hilo. Desde luego, perder, EEUU apenas perdió nada con la llegada del PSOE a España. ¿Cuántos soldados tenía España destacados en Irak? ¿200 o 300? O sea, unos cuantos para dar el pego, e ya. A esto añádele que la cantidad de soldados en Afganistán fue in crescendo durante el gobierno del PSOE, la bajada de pantalones para que instalasen el escudo antimisiles en Rota, que a las bases americanas en España no se les ha tocado un pelo, la participación en el derrocamiento de Gadaffi... Reformúlate la pregunta: ¿qué ha perdido EEUU estando el PSOE en el Gobierno? Respuesta: nada.

¿Y qué es lo que ha ganado? Pues también se ha explicado: que Francia pase a ser un aliado de los EEUU, como demuestra la entrada de Francia en la OTAN con la llegada a Sarkozy. El precio de esta alianza fue que se fulminara la creciente importancia de España en el mundo (con el consentimiento de los EEUU) y hacer que volviera a ser lo que siempre ha sido: un cortijo en la que es Francia la que tiene la última palabra de lo que ocurre. Y la forma de lograr esto fue colocar a un inútil como Zapatero en el Gobierno, 11-M mediante.


----------



## santi (17 Mar 2013)

M. Priede dijo:


> Belga
> 
> Tácticas de todo imperio: amenazarte para que no te muevas o llenarte de elogios y regalos. El palo y la zanahoria.
> 
> De todos modos Mohamed sobrevive gracias a Francia. Si por los anglosajones fuera es posible que entregaran el país al caos.



Cuando murió el anterior rey de Marruecos dejó a su hijo una fortuna superior a toda la deuda externa de Marruecos.
Ese dinero se lo dejo en una cuenta en Francia.

Con saber donde tiene el dinero metido ahora las preguntas se responden.

por lo pronto, viendo esta foto, quien creeis que es el jefe?






(las fotos solo se podía tomar dando juan carlos la espalda y él se prestó a ello- o es tonto o las dos cosas-)


----------



## santi (17 Mar 2013)

El que te focka dijo:


> M.Priede ya lo ha explicado alguna vez en el hilo. Desde luego, perder, EEUU apenas perdió nada con la llegada del PSOE a España. ¿Cuántos soldados tenía España destacados en Irak? ¿200 o 300? O sea, unos cuantos para dar el pego, e ya. A esto añádele que la cantidad de soldados en Afganistán fue in crescendo durante el gobierno del PSOE, la bajada de pantalones para que instalasen el escudo antimisiles en Rota, que a las bases americanas en España no se les ha tocado un pelo, la participación en el derrocamiento de Gadaffi... Reformúlate la pregunta: ¿qué ha perdido EEUU estando el PSOE en el Gobierno? Respuesta: nada.
> 
> ¿Y qué es lo que ha ganado? Pues también se ha explicado: que Francia pase a ser un aliado de los EEUU, como demuestra la entrada de Francia en la OTAN con la llegada a Sarkozy. El precio de esta alianza fue que se fulminara la creciente importancia de España en el mundo (con el consentimiento de los EEUU) y hacer que volviera a ser lo que siempre ha sido: un cortijo en la que es Francia la que tiene la última palabra de lo que ocurre. Y la forma de lograr esto fue colocar a un inútil como Zapatero en el Gobierno, 11-M mediante.




Esto es exactamente lo que ha pasado, USA se ha limitado a controlar la situación en el largo plazo (actuando por omisión) en la que Francia hiciera lo que hiciera queda expuesta al ser la parte activa.

pero podemos complicarlo un poco más y me explico.
Volver a ver el video que puse anteriormente sobre el reparto de riqueza en USA. Si USA es el imperio, como es que no reparte los beneficios de su poder con sus ciudadanos?
la respuesta la podemos encontrar en un libro de Rudyard Kipling que dio origen a una pelicula"The man who would be king - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre"

[YOUTUBE]Tl-H2D_lzzA[/YOUTUBE]

Unos masones quieren unir todos los reinos aprovechando sus superioridades TÉCNICAS. En esa unión ellos serán los jefes.
Lamentablemente no hicieron uso de la religión para tomar el poder y eso les encaminó al OCASO.

la solución al problema de la religión planteado por Kipling (el cristianismo) lo resuelve Huxley



Encontré una buena reseña sobre kipling esta vez comentando su novela de espías "Kim" :
El contexto histórico de “Kim”, novela de Rudyard Kipling publicada en 1901, es el conflicto político en Asia Central entre el Imperio Ruso y el Imperio Británico, llamado “El Gran Juego”. La consolidación de la presencia británica en el subcontinente indio durante el siglo XIX, así como la expansión rusa hacia el sur en Asia Central, propiciaron el choque, cuyo epicentro fue Afganistán.

Este libro refleja, al igual que "El libro de la selva", la situación global que se vivía entonces. El mundo occidental se lanzaba a la conquista de los recursos existentes en continentes menos desarrollados. Se reparten tierras y personas y se desarrollan imperialismos y colonialismos. El autor nacido en la India pero de padres británicos sabe capturar las dos partes de la historia, mostrándonos las costumbres del pueblo indio en un libro disfrazado de aventuras casi juveniles en un primer vistazo a su sinopsis.

El libro es notable por el detallado retrato del pueblo indio y sus variadas religiones. En las últimas décadas del siglo XIX la India era la colonia más importante del Imperio Británico. Desde Inglaterra se sentía mucho interés por esta colonia: su gente, costumbres, tradiciones, etc. En obras como “Kim”, el autor dio a la metrópoli una visión de su propia tierra. El retrato que hace Kipling de la dominación británica en India crea un mundo de muy interesantes matices y refleja la forma de vida y las peculiares relaciones sociales que trajo el Imperio a la India.

¿contexto historico del libro kim? - Yahoo! Respuestas


----------



## belga197 (17 Mar 2013)

La noticia es curiosa por la fecha y por la importancia que le da el periódico. No es una novedad que Marruecos sea aliado de EEUU porque lo llevaba siendo desde la 2º GM. Pero parece que se quiere destacar que se refuerza esa relación, lo cuál tampoco es extraño en esas fechas, con las guerras de Irak y Afganistán, las cárceles secretas y tal. Parece una recompensa por los servicios prestados o un intento de asegurarse colaboración en el futuro. En cualquier caso no parece compatible con ninguna maniobra conjunta entre Marruecos y Francia, o de Marruecos en solitario, contra España y contra la coalición a favor de la guerra de Irak.

PS: España tenía tantas posibilidades de ser una potencia como las que tiene Italia de resucitar el Imperio Romano. Fue una de las motos que nos vendieron para justificar la foto de las Azores. Otra cosa es que España tuviese un papel digno en el mundo, ajustado a sus posibilidades. Cosa harto complicada porque ni unos, ni otros están por la labor. Pero están todos a por el dinero fácil.


----------



## M. Priede (17 Mar 2013)

Santi

Tan culpables son los anglosajones como los franceses, y en menor medida los alemanes. No sé a qué te viene ese afán por exculpar a los EEUU.

Al día siguiente del atentado un avión de la CIA despegó de Mallorca. Búscalo en la Red.

Cuando A vende una oveja a B, ambos participan en el negocio. No existe A sin B ni B sin A.


----------



## M. Priede (17 Mar 2013)

Escobilla87 dijo:


> El PSOE mandó las tropas a Afganistán, donde no repartieron caramelos precisamente.
> 
> Pero vamos el interés de EEUU en perpretar el atentado no era por un cambio o no de gobierno.
> 
> ...




.............................


----------



## santi (17 Mar 2013)

M. Priede dijo:


> Santi
> 
> Tan culpables son los anglosajones como los franceses, y en menor medida los alemanes. No sé a qué te viene ese afán por exculpar a los EEUU.
> 
> ...




No exculpo a USA, solo digo que dejó hacer, digamos que era un derrumbe controlado de Europa donde USA no se ha ensuciado las manos.
[YOUTUBE]sw6Zr_8hIls[/YOUTUBE]

encontré este libro editado en cuba
LA CIA EN ESPAÑA.GRIMALDOS.pdf 
en este hilo 
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...sea-detras-del-11-m-articulo-documentado.html
¿que tal está?


Y reafirmaándome en la teoría del golpe de estado:
Tengo también claro que el accidente del prestige anterior al 11M está mecido por las mismas manos.

En lahaine.org (comunista-nacionalista-francesa?) se recoge este articulo:
El propietario del barco era Marc David Rich
Marc David Rich, the intouchable rich man
"...Marc David Rich es -no podía ser otro-, a través de la compañía Alfa Group, el dueño del fuel oil que viajaba a bordo del Prestige, junto a una importante carga no declarada de armas con destino a Arabia Saudí. Es, pues, el propietario del chapapote asesino"

Se dice aquí que fue indultado por Clinton (estaba condenado en USA) uno de los peticionarios de indulto fué el rey (que como no podia ser menos cobraba comisiones del petroleo en algún negocio de este señor).

Cusiroso.
Aquí hay más información:
¿Fue el Prestige un atentado del PSOE?

¿se sabe algo constatable al respecto?


----------



## santi (17 Mar 2013)

Luis del Pino: "El PP mantiene en sus puestos" a 'Las cloacas del 11-M' - esRadio - Radio de Libertad Digital

Debates en Libertad: Las cloacas y la versin oficial del 11-M - esRadio - Radio de Libertad Digital

Es LIBERTADDIGITAL.COM uno de los pocos que siguen hurgando en el tema.
Ahora Losantos emitirá las mañana desde INTERECONOMIA.
Me gusta como le da leña al rey. Nos ha tocado un Borbón tonto y culpable por omisión de lo que está pasando.

A ver si se pira, tengo ganas de ver a que juega el hijo.


----------



## santi (18 Mar 2013)

Con respecto a USA un pequeño poema visual, los 3 anuncios primeros de coca cola son realizados expresamente para España.

[YOUTUBE]ao6BkoNs17k[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]YoEfKsyjAhM[/YOUTUBE]
¡MOVILÍZATE! ¿levantamos de nuevo el poyo?, parece que nos están preparando para salir de nuevo a la calle. No me verán en ninguna manifa.
[YOUTUBE]67PNtwM6Tso[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]2msbfN81Gm0[/YOUTUBE]
I'd like to buy the world a home and furnish it with love,
Grow apple trees and honey bees, and snow white turtle doves.
I'd like to teach the world to sing in perfect harmony,
I'd like to buy the world a Coke and keep it company.
[Repeat the last two lines, and in the background:]
It's the real thing, Coke is what the world wants today.
Coca-Cola Television Advertisements: Hilltop
Resumen de Un mundo feliz
Curiosamente,al final del anuncio la disposición de la fraternidad universal es una pirámide invertida( un diamante también, o las 2 cosas?)

[YOUTUBE]8OJe8ggEZLM[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]z1eawSot7C0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]uB75DRZWd8w[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]tNG-dpZVvPA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## santi (18 Mar 2013)

spañain?, paliza?, euzkoaldeahirria?, paisos katalins?, vagoandalus?, cannariabis? 
[YOUTUBE]6OQl4NGQvhg[/YOUTUBE]
Hecho diferencial, utodeterminacion, consenso, dialogo, autonomía, territorio histórico, deuda histórica, demagogia, competencias, fascista, censura, transición.


----------



## santi (19 Mar 2013)

Siento acaparar el hilo pero no puedo evitarlo,
han estado jugando con nosotros, nos han entretenido durante años con pistas falsas del atentado y estos hijos de puta tienen muchas papeletas para salirse con la suya.

Solo pretendo dejar claro que han jugado con nosotros desde hace mucho tiempo, yo no me creo ninguna historia de la transición pero si creo en la estabilidad y estos cabrones han minado los cimientos por si les interesa hacerla explotar. Desgraciados.

Bueno, hblando del pasado,copié atrás un texto donde se hablaba de Huxley ,allá en la página 123 y decía una mentira que yo sepa, daba a Huxley la autoria de libros como: La máquina del Tiempo o La Isla del Doctor Moreau y nadie ha dicho nada (supongo que eso se puso ahí para que alguien serio y de cultura dejara de leer esa información)

Bueno, Huxley hablaba de las drogas para dirigir una sociedad. Juntemos la versión de Enrique y Ana con lo que veían los nenes en la tele hace 10 años
[YOUTUBE]rkLiDFE5nrE[/YOUTUBE]
el resultado obtenido no es ninguna casualidad.
y quién no recuerda aquella cancion: esta si, esta no, esta me la como yo.
[YOUTUBE]aQqsJ15LW-g[/YOUTUBE]

Por que España puede resultar peligrosa para los USA,
Escuchar el himno que canta este soldado cristero (ya anciano) al final del vídeo, suena la melodía?
[YOUTUBE]mFLVMQsi7s0[/YOUTUBE]
La película que habla de los cristeros no se estrenará en España. Censurada. Cuanto menos cosas sepamos mejor para ellos.
[YOUTUBE]9QUb_StcVzg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## santi (20 Mar 2013)

Se ha convertido en un video viral
[YOUTUBE]f_OawJA68jI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sisebuto (27 May 2013)

*Jordi Évole entrevista al "juez estrella" Gómez Bermúdez en "Salvados"*

Se fueron los vídeos de YT...

<embed allowScriptAccess="never" src="http://player.longtailvideo.com/player5.9.swf?file=http://deslasexta.antena3.com/mp_seriesh4/2013/05/24/00033/001.mp4&skin=http://www.longtailvideo.com/files/skins/xero/5/xero.zip&amp;controlbar=over&transparent=true&image=http://www.lasexta.com/clipping/2013/05/26/00209/30.jpg" loop="false" quality="high" scale="noborder" wmode="transparent" bgcolor="#000000" width="680" height="400" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash"></embed>

Parte 1

Aquí completo:

Jordi Évole entrevista al "juez estrella" Gómez Bermúdez en "Salvados". 26-05-2013. - LaSexta


----------



## Tarúguez (27 May 2013)

¡¡Joder que bueno cuando ha dicho ésto!!


_la CIA, los servicios de información franceses, los marroquíes y hasta el MOSAD_


...para enmarcar.





.


----------



## sisebuto (27 May 2013)

Tarúguez, hubiera sido mas exacto si hubiese añadido un "incluso el PP, que para eso me colocó aquí". Resulta simpático cómo este individuo pretende reducir toda la sarta de irregularidades policiales y judiciales del 11-M, que remató el Tribunal de Orden Público que presidió al efecto, a si había, o no, ETA por medio. En fin, saludos.

- EL MUNDO | Suplemento de Nueva economia 254 - <i>El juez Bermúdez y la Justicia a la carta de los poderosos</i>


----------



## Tarúguez (28 May 2013)

sisebuto dijo:


> Tarúguez, hubiera sido mas exacto si hubiese añadido un "incluso el PP, que para eso me colocó aquí". Resulta simpático cómo este individuo pretende reducir toda la sarta de irregularidades policiales y judiciales del 11-M, que remató el Tribunal de Orden Público que presidió al efecto, a si había, o no, ETA por medio. En fin, saludos.
> 
> - EL MUNDO | Suplemento de Nueva economia 254 - <i>El juez Bermúdez y la Justicia a la carta de los poderosos</i>




Hola *Sisebuto*, hola *Rodas* (que te he visto en el _thanks_) 


Mirad que parrafillos más esclarecedores, nada que no se supiera, pero es que son...eso, esclarecedores.


*Muy pronto surgió el mismo problema que ya había aparecido en la Convención. [size=+2]El gobierno español, secundado por el polaco, se resistió a perder la cuota de poder alcanzada en Niza.[/size] La nueva propuesta de la Convención, negociada y renegociada entre los gobiernos, alejaba al gobierno de Madrid de la influencia de los "grandes": Alemania, por delante de todos, Francia, el Reino Unido e Italia.

[size=+2]El impasse lo vino a romper la brutal aparición del terrorismo islámico en Madrid el 11 de marzo del 2004.[/size]

Ante la amenaza común los países europeos reaccionaron limando sus diferencias y acelerando el proceso de integración*


http://www.historiasiglo20.org/europa/constitucion1.htm



Sumándole lo de Guinea, intentando desplazar a la Total por Repsol poniendo a Severo Moto, y el apoyo a la invasión de Irak, restándoles contratos ya firmados con Saddam.


Los _gabachoises_ debían estar muy, pero que muy cabreados.


O´Shea, que ¿gracias a un atentado """"""""islamistah"""""""", España volvio al redil _Uropedo_?, como muy bien vimos que hizo Zp y hace Mariano.



Abrazacos


.


----------



## Leolfredo_borrado (28 May 2013)

España tiene todavia un inmenso poder latente. Todavia durara al menos unas tres generaciones.

Veremos sorpresas "españolas" e hispanicas en los proximos lustros. Espero que positivas.



santi dijo:


> Por que España puede resultar peligrosa para los USA,
> Escuchar el himno que canta este soldado cristero (ya anciano) al final del vídeo, suena la melodía?
> [YOUTUBE]mFLVMQsi7s0[/YOUTUBE]
> La película que habla de los cristeros no se estrenará en España. Censurada. Cuanto menos cosas sepamos mejor para ellos.
> [YOUTUBE]9QUb_StcVzg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## spyglass (1 Jun 2013)

Solo me paso por este hilo para agradecer enormemente a todos los que habéis aportado a él. El valor de todo esto es inmenso.


----------



## sisebuto (16 Jun 2013)

Diplomacia y razón de Estado / 2008-08-18
El 11M y Mbañé

Joan Valls


Dos viajes y acaso un mismo objetivo. Dos misiones y dos detenciones: la del etarra Irkus Badillo Borde el 28 de febrero de 2004 en Cañaveras y la del mercenario Simon Mann en Harare, Zimbabue, el 9 de marzo del mismo año. Dos señuelos diseñados, quizá, para atraer la misma mirada.

Pero retrocedamos primero al 16 de febrero de 2004, cuando Carlos Ruiz Miguel, catedrático de Derecho Constitucional de la Universidad de Santiago de Compostela, publicaba en el Real Instituto Elcano un ensayo titulado _El difícil acercamiento de España a Guinea Ecuatorial_. Poco menos de un mes separaba su publicación de la matanza del 11M. El documento se centraba en el nuevo escenario de Guinea Ecuatorial y en el conflicto de España con Francia en la zona, sobre todo alrededor de la isla ecuatoguineana de Mbañé, en disputa con Gabón:


_En este momento, los intereses españoles y guineanos tienen más elementos de confluencia que nunca. En primer lugar, se ha interpretado que el conflicto sobre Mbañé no es sólo un conflicto entre Gabón y Guinea Ecuatorial, sino un conflicto entre Elf (petrolera francesa que controla Gabón, cuyas reservas petrolíferas están agotándose) y las empresas petrolíferas norteamericanas (que controlan las crecientes reservas petrolíferas ecuatoguineanas). En este contexto, la relación de España con EEUU contribuye a un acercamiento objetivo de las posturas española y ecuatoguineana. Pero además, en segundo lugar, resulta que la disputa ha sido sometida a un arbitraje internacional por Kofi Annan, secretario general de la ONU, que ha encomendado al abogado canadiense Yves Fortier la resolución del caso. Pues bien, ocurre que los documentos clave para determinar que el islote es ecuatoguineano (...) están en poder de España. Es más, la ministra de Exteriores española Ana Palacio, en su visita al país africano en noviembre de 2003, dejó hondamente preocupado al Quai d’Orsay al decir que España tiene documentos que prueban la soberanía española del islote antes de la independencia._​
A mediados de enero de 2004, España se disponía a enviar dos buques de guerra en "visita de cortesía" a las aguas de Guinea Ecuatorial. El 1 de febrero, una escueta nota de _El Mundo_ informaba de que el Gobierno aplazaba el envío de los dos buques de guerra a Guinea para evitar "malos entendidos". El motivo del aplazamiento, según la Oficina de Información Diplomática, se debía a los "aparentes malos entendidos surgidos entre algunos partidos políticos de la oposición ecuatoguineana y en medios de comunicación españoles". El 7 de marzo, _La Razón_ publicaba un artículo titulado "_Guinea-Gabón: la guerra Total_ ¿Por qué España mandó a la Armada en "visita de cortesía" a nuestra antigua provincia?", del que cabe destacar el siguiente párrafo:


_La visita de cortesía de dos buques de combate de la Armada tiene poco de visita y nada de cortesía. Su misión era la de demostrar al Gobierno gabonés que España no admite que se cuestione la integridad territorial de Guinea Ecuatorial. Ahora, sustituyan el nombre de nuestra antigua provincia por el de la petrolera estadounidense Exxon Mobile, y en vez de Gabón pongan a la francesa Total Elf._​
El 10 de marzo de 2004, a pocas horas de la matanza, _El Mundo.es_ titulaba en portada: "Zimbabue acusa al espionaje de España, Reino Unido y EEUU de alentar un golpe en Guinea". Logo Logistics, una empresa británica de seguridad, fue acusada por el régimen de Mugabe de estar involucrada en un intento de golpe de Estado contra Teodoro Obiang, con Simon Mann a la cabeza y abortado en la capital de Zimbabue. Pero esta historia carece de sentido. El golfo de Guinea concentra entre el 5 y el 10% de las reservas mundiales de petróleo. Para llevar a cabo una acción de esta envergadura con posibilidades de éxito, una empresa de seguridad no podía actuar por su cuenta sin el visto bueno del Gobierno británico, aliado directo en aquel momento de España y Estados Unidos, quienes, como se ha apuntado, defendían a Obiang del acoso de Francia por medio de Gabón. Lo ocurrido en Harare, además, es tan poco creíble, que El Mundo publicó una crónica en julio de 2004 titulada "El golpe chapuza de Fuenlabrada", en la que se describen los innumerables errores cometidos en una operación de esa envergadura, con Simon Mann ejerciendo el papel estelar de pringado.

La chapuza descrita por la crónica de _El Mundo_ huele a lo mismo que la furgoneta de Cañaveras: a señuelo para el Gobierno de Aznar. Un golpe de Estado contra Obiang parecía absurdo, pues era el mejor garante de los intereses petrolíferos de Estados Unidos y España. De hecho, sus peores enemigos estarían entonces en Francia y Gabón y, en menor medida, en Marruecos, cuya guardia presidencial ya había sido desalojada de Malabo en beneficio de MPRI, una empresa norteamericana de seguridad. La escenificación del descubrimiento de la intentona golpista en el aeropuerto de Harare tiene todo el aspecto de ser una operación de inteligencia diseñada en otros estados con el fin de dejar vendidos a sus protagonistas, mercenarios de medio pelo. Una estrategia brillante y sin riesgos, pues sería el racista anti blanco Mugabe quien montaría el circo de acusaciones contra España, Reino Unido y Estados Unidos. Una jugada maestra, ya que, por un lado, endurecería el mensaje para el electorado español y presentaría a Aznar como un imperialista sediento de petróleo, con las inevitables asociaciones al oro negro de Irak. Pero, sobre todo, desconcertaría al Gobierno español con un nuevo frente totalmente inesperado en vísperas de ser sacrificado por un acuerdo de grandes dimensiones.

Poco después de la matanza del 11M, los dos partidos en disposición de ganar las elecciones comienzan a moverse. Los señuelos Badillo y Mann parecen haber calado hondo en el imaginario del Gobierno, que muerde el anzuelo. Probablemente, desde el extranjero, o desde algunas embajadas, se le asegura que la autoría corresponde a una ETA manejada por una potencia extranjera, porque la clave de toda la trama estaba en que el Ejecutivo no apostara desde el principio por una autoría islamista, sino por terrorismo doméstico en joint venture, a lo sumo, con elementos islamistas. Para cuando se ha dado cuenta de la cruda realidad, ya es tarde. A partir del momento en el que se asume como pieza intercambiada, el Gobierno ya sólo ve una salida: pactar y asumir la pérdida del poder o, dicho en otras palabras, dar a luz a la versión oficial. Aznar lo certifica poco después con su famosa no-respuesta sobre la autoría: "quienes lo planificaron no se esconden en desiertos lejanos, ni en montañas remotas, no diré más."

La incursión en patios traseros ajenos nunca ha sido bien recibida. Lo vimos en la Cuba de los misiles con la URSS. Lo acabamos de ver en Georgia con Estados Unidos. Y lo vimos en nosotros mismos, en nuestro intento por dejar de ser un patio particular. Luego, todo volvió a la calma. Nuevo estatus norteamericano para la francofonía africana, Gobierno pro galo en España y retorno de Francia a la estructura militar de la OTAN.

<hr/>

_SEMILLAS DE SONRISAS_ / lunes, 14 abr 2008
El seguro del 11M

Joan Valls

El 11M ha sido uno de los grandes golpes de estado postmodernos y colonialistas. Diseñado a partir del final, en una regresión milimétrica, casi obsesiva, basa su éxito en los compartimentos estancos, en estrategias de inteligencia y en la implicación final de todos los estamentos en una ley del silencio en aras de la estabilidad europea.

Una operación de este calibre, que supondría el mayor atentado de la historia reciente de Europa, debía tejer un seguro previo a cualquier paso, porque, si algún fallo llevaba al esclarecimiento de los hechos o incluso se descubría el complot antes de que se ejecutara, las consecuencias podrían ser catastróficas para la estabilidad de Occidente. El seguro del 11M, en consecuencia, sólo podía ser una inmunidad total para sus cerebros, tanto si la matanza se llevaba a cabo como si no prosperaba.

Las dos últimas décadas han sido testigos de un enfrentamiento de ámbito mundial entre la anglofonía y la francofonía. Oriente Medio y la francofonía africana han escenificado, en múltiples conflictos y a través de tramas superpuestas, una lucha por el dominio de zonas estratégicas. La operación Noirot es un buen ejemplo de ello. Cuando, de la mano de José María Aznar, España abandonó su sumisión al eje franco-alemán y a Marruecos y se unió a las potencias ganadoras con una nueva política atlantista, se estaba creando poderosos enemigos. Quizá Aznar asumió que habría lágrimas en ese camino de liberación nacional, pero no tuvo en cuenta la mentalidad entreguista y perdedora de buena parte de la ciudadanía, ni, por supuesto, la condición misma de España como peón sacrificable ante objetivos mucho mayores por parte de sus nuevos aliados. Por desgracia para nuestra nación, los carniceros del 11M sí supieron anticiparse al imaginario español y los aprendices locales de aquella lección, también. Probablemente la misma noche del 11M, Aznar, Rajoy y Acebes ya sabían que la aventura atlantista de España había llegado a su fin y asumieron llevar a cabo la transición de vuelta al redil del estercolero franco-alemán con la mayor dignidad posible.

¿Cuál era, entonces, el gran seguro del 11M? La lógica indica que, si por una remota casualidad, la verdad última del 11M corría el riesgo de desvelarse, se pactaría con el hasta entonces padrino de Aznar la asunción del nuevo _status quo_ de Irak y de la gran Uganda a cambio de conservar el corral europeo quietecito, salvo Kosovo, por supuesto. Por eso, Aznar sólo pudo hablar de desiegtos segcanos, las instituciones españolas han hecho como que hacían y Rodríguez simplemente trasladó las tropas de Irak a Afganistán. Cosas de la colonia.​

Debate21 :: Operación Noirot :: Joan Valls
Joan Valls - ¿Tan colonia somos? - Libertad Digital
Joan Valls - Léame sus papeles del CNI, don José María - Libertad Digital
Joan Valls - Léame usted a mí, Capitán Araña - Libertad Digital


----------



## Tarúguez (16 Jun 2013)

Magistral _"Joan Valls"_


Gracias *sisebuto* por traerlo.


Ya puse ésto pero cuadra de "huevo del 11 M"...



*El gobierno español, secundado por el polaco, se resistió a perder la cuota de poder alcanzada en Niza. 


La nueva propuesta de la Convención, negociada y renegociada entre los gobiernos, alejaba al gobierno de Madrid de la influencia de los "grandes": Alemania, por delante de todos, Francia, el Reino Unido e Italia.

El impasse lo vino a romper la brutal aparición del terrorismo islámico en Madrid el 11 de marzo del 2004.


Ante la amenaza común los países europeos reaccionaron limando sus diferencias y acelerando el proceso de integración.*


Del Tratado de Niza a la Constitución Europea (2001-2004) - La Historia de la Unión Europea y la Ciudadanía Europea



Y aún dice el pelao, que la verdad se sabrá más adelante...joder.


Saludos

.


----------



## sisebuto (17 Jun 2013)

Sí, amigo Tarúguez. Valls refuerza lo defendido por el promotor de este hilo, que por cierto está perdido. Este país no ha dejado de ser una marioneta internacional desde aquella guerra dinástica en la que nos inocularon al duque de Anjou. Los "desiegtos segcanos" siguen controlando los restos de aquel naufragio con la complicidad de esta panda de vividores y cobardes que disfrazan "lo suyo" detrás de la rojigualda, como el propio capitán Araña. Seguramente estamos perdidos y seguiremos a la deriva otros 2 siglos más, si para entonces queda algo de nosotros. Cosas de Uropa. Saludos.


----------



## M. Priede (21 Jun 2013)

Depende de qué franceses. Franco admiraba a De Gaulle, y De Gaulle respetaba mucho a Franco. Acordaos de que Carrero dijo a Kissinger que tenía el apoyo de Francia para construir la bomba atómica. Y las multinacionales francesas fueron las primeras en venir aquí. Además al frente de esas empresas en España siempre hay españoles, a diferencia de las multinacionales de otros países, lo cual quiere decir que la relación que Francia tiene hacia España es de amor/desprecio, y no digo 'odio' porque no damos para tanto.

A cualquiera que quiera negociar a la baja le conviene que el otro esté débil, y todos hacen lo posible para que España no salga de esta situación en la que llevamos dos siglos largos: Gran Bretaña, EEUU, Francia, Marruecos.

*Por otra parte, el otro día estuve dándole vueltas a quién podía ser Joan Valls. Pensé lo siguiente.*

1-Tiene que ser alguien conocido, porque nadie aparece y desaparece de un periódico así como así. De cualquiera de los seudónimos que se utilizan en los medios se sabe quién está detrás, menos de este. Y mira que _dio el cante_.

2-No solo desaparece de la noche a la mañana de LD, es que desaparece completamente de cualquier medio y de la Red. Ni rastro del él por ninguna parte. Por tanto, más razón para deducir que Joan Valls es alguien conocido y de la casa, de LD. Me temo que muy conocido. De haber sido 'despedido', en algún otro medio o blog estaría publicando acerca de lo mismo, o al menos dando de qué hablar.

3-¿Quiénes de los que conocemos podría ser? Estilo: fresco, ágil. Contenido: información heterogénea pero bien zurcida. Personalidad: muy talentoso, capaz de enrevesar y desenrevesar al mismo tiempo. Un cierto toque de malicia.

4-¿Jugó con dejar su firma? Sería una tentación; por qué no. Ahí va: "desiegtos cegcanos". _¿Fedeguico?_

5- Lo de "La verdad os hará libres" se lo escuché varias veces, una de ellas para hacerle una durísima crítica al responsable de un editorial en LD, que fue muy contemporizador con el régimen cubano a propósito de la visita del anterior Papa a la Isla. Esa crítica dio con la salida de LD del responsable de opinión, Víctor Gago. Exactamente lo que Federico dijo dirigido a Gago: "La verdad os hará libres. No _liebres_, no; sino libres". 

6- Valls es, ante todo, antifrancés, como Federico, y no toca a los Estados Unidos a pesar de que es consciente del tongo: _"Torres más altas han caído en otros lugares sin que se haya desmoronado el tongo evidente"_

No sé. ¿Qué pensáis vosotros?


----------



## Tarúguez (21 Jun 2013)

*Priede*


No sabría decirte, sabes que soy muy Tarúguez, el amigo *sisebuto* un día se refería a Gistau. :


Saludos.

*Edito * Para comparar

Los mejores artículos escritos por David Gistau | Caffe Reggio | Periodismo de opinión

.


----------



## sisebuto (22 Jun 2013)

Qué bueno verle por aquí de nuevo, Sr. Priede. Espero que con más anticuerpos contra el trolleo.

Como apunta Tarúguez, soy de la opinión de que Valls es Gistau. Me resulta difícil encajarlo con otra firma, dados ciertos indicios que sostendrían esta identificación. 

1- Es difícil encontrar un articulista tan verso suelto, incisivo, culto y arriesgado como David Gistau. 
2- David Gistau frecuentaba algunas tertulias de LD en aquella época y por tanto había una relación con la casa.
3- La hipótesis de Federico sería una sorpresa completa, porque a menos que sufra algún síndrome tipo "Mr Hide", no veo yo a Losantos dirigiéndose a su idolatrado "Don José María" en estos términos, ni soñando:

Joan Valls - Léame usted a mí, Capitán Araña - Libertad Digital

4- Valls tiene como tema recurrente entre sus artículos el fútbol, declarándose madridista acérrimo.
5- Aunque no en todos, muchos artículos de Valls tienen un claro estilo Gistau.
6- Gistau tiene raíces francesas, por familia y educación. Cuando habla de temas sobre Francia y España lo hace con la propiedad y distancia de un español que conoce bien la historia y cultura gabachas, lo que le da una buena perspectiva para ver ciertas cosas que posiblemente a otros se nos escaparían.
7- A Gistau se le nota que tiene que reprimirse con frecuencia para no soltar ciertas opiniones y análisis que le pondrían en un exilio periodístico automático, lo que soluciona con ironía y frases de triple sentido, lo que da a algunos de sus artículos demasiada densidad. Es un recurso contra la censura reinante en una prensa tan controlada por el régimen como lo estuvo en la Era Paco. Por eso se entiende que haya podido echar mano del desahogo del pseudómimo, lo que tampoco es nuevo en la historia del peiodismo ( Larra usó Fígaro, Duende, Bachiller y El Pobrecito Hablador) Porque ya me dirás quién se atreve a publicar en un medio de cierta tirada nacional alguno de los escritos de Valls. Inimaginable.

Por cierto, a propósito de Gistau, la censura y los exilios periodísticos, a saber qué le habrá pasado con Pedro José para que lo haya largado a casa de su abuela, como describió a su nueva empresa en el artículo de presentación como columnista de ABC. 

Mi nombre etcétera - David Gistau - ABC.es - domingo 2 de junio de 2013


----------



## Tarúguez (22 Jun 2013)

sisebuto dijo:


> Qué bueno verle por aquí de nuevo, Sr. Priede. Espero que con más anticuerpos contra el trolleo.
> 
> Como apunta Tarúguez, soy de la opinión de que Valls es Gistau. Me resulta difícil encajarlo con otra firma, dados ciertos indicios que sostendrían esta identificación.
> 
> ...





Algún desencuentro hubo...

*Gistau enmienda la plana a Pedrojota en El Mundo: "El Camp Nou no fue Nuremberg"*

Gistau enmienda la plana a Pedrojota en El Mundo: "El Camp Nou no fue Nuremberg" :: Periodismo :: Prensa :: Periodista Digital


Un amigo quizá haya hecho el resto...

La persona clave en la marcha de David Gistau de El Mundo para fichar por ABC ha sido Luis Enríquez


Saludos.


----------



## sisebuto (22 Jun 2013)

Gracias Tarúguez por esa información. Sin duda Luis Enríquez fue una puerta abierta desde hacía dos años y que pudo cruzar en su huída, pero no nos engañemos, la llegada de Gistau al ABC es más un exilio forzado que a una tierra de oportunidades. La ambición y talento empresarial de Pedro José le han llevado a ser uno de los pilares que sostiene este régimen, haciendo de su diario el BOE de la opinión pública española, y ese escaparate es un buen escenario para un columnista como Gistau. El ABC es un periódico que no existe en internet, desconectado de las redes, que todavía no ha salido de sus papeles con grapas. Buscar ahora un artículo de Gistau en abc.es supone una tarea de investigación doctoral. A Gistau lo han "entrerrado", por mucho que lo adornen de fichaje sorpresa. Al margen de ese encontronazo político-futbolero estoy seguro que tuvo que haber otros, y no me sorprende conociendo cómo se las gasta Pedro José. Por mucho jabois que le eche el tirantes, El Mundo ha salido perdiendo. Saludos.


----------



## Ludovicus (22 Jun 2013)

sisebuto dijo:


> ni, por supuesto, la condición misma de España como peón sacrificable ante objetivos mucho mayores por parte de sus nuevos aliados.



Esta referencia al cinismo de la política exterior de EE.UU. (y además en la era de Bush hijo y los neocon) es incompatible con el estúpido fanatismo pro-yanqui y pro-neocon del de Orihuela del "Tremendal" y de la gente de la secta de LD en general.

A ver si te quedas, Priede, que ya me dirás qué haces en las heterodoxias esas.


----------



## M. Priede (22 Jun 2013)

No pienso abrir ni un hilo más. Entré hoy porque me parecía muy interesante lo que contabais. Dejo para más tarde la lectura de los enlaces que habéis puesto

Ahora, además, ando ajetreado, tengo menos tiempo. Ya veremos para octubre.


----------



## M. Priede (28 Jun 2013)

Insisto: hay muchas cosas en Joan Valls que recuerdan a Federico. *Ningún desconocido y además oculto tras un seudónimo escribiría esto*:

_Una vez estuve en deuda con usted,_ [con Aznar] _pero se la saldé con cuatro largos años de paciencia y espera._

Joan Valls - Lame usted a m, Capitn Araa - Libertad Digital

El estilo, muy suelto, resulta similar al de Federico:

PEPESOE: Flores rotas

No digamos este, en defensa de la Hispanidad. Insisto: no encontraréis en Joan Valls una sola crítica a los EEUU, por más que sepa que es tan responsable como Francia:

PEPESOE: Hispanidad traicionada

Viejas glorias:

Debate21 :: Opinión y Actualidad :: Debates y artículos de actualidad política

Este artículo es cien por cien Federico. En el contenido (el análisis político de nuestra taifas) y en la forma: la sintaxis, la adjetivación, el ritmo. Recuerdan más a Federico que a Joan Valls:

Debate21 :: Opinión y Actualidad :: Debates y artículos de actualidad política

No puede evitar las alabanzas a Aznar por tratar de meternos en el eje anglosajón, a pesar de que sabe lo que hubo detrás. Monomanía. Mitomanía: _Cualquier acción gala dirigida a eliminar a Rodríguez de la vida política española debe ser bienvenida como un mal menor, aunque, desgraciadamente, significará que Rajoy ya ha asumido el papel de virrey domesticado. *Tras los Reyes Católicos y Aznar*, parece que tendremos que esperar otros quinientos años para volver a soñar con nuestra independencia._

Debate21 :: Opinión y Actualidad :: Debates y artículos de actualidad política


----------



## sisebuto (30 Jun 2013)

Como poder, podría, pero me extraña y sería un gran sorpresa para mí. Aunque Joan Valls no es anglófilo y simplemente alababa la jugada atlantista de Aznar por lo que suponía para España abandonar un colonialismo _de facto_ que desde hace siglos no hace más que meter palos en las ruedas de este país.


----------



## sisebuto (8 Jul 2013)

*Imputadas por falso testimonio las testigos clave contra Zougam*

La juez ve indicios de delito por falso testimonio y cita a declarar a las dos mujeres rumanas que dijeron haberle visto en los trenes del 11-M

Seis años después del juicio de los atentados del 11-M, la prueba que envió a prisión al único condenado por colocar las bombas en los trenes tendrá que repetirse de hecho en un juzgado de Madrid.

La juez Belén Sánchez ha citado a declarar como imputadas a las testigos C-65 y J-70, las dos mujeres rumanas que dijeron identificar a Jamal Zougam en el tren de Santa Eugenia, al apreciar con nuevos documentos que eran desconocidos entonces que existen indicios de que han podido cometer un delito de falso testimonio. La declaración, sin precedentes en un asunto de esta trascendencia, se producirá el próximo 2 de octubre.

Jamal Zougam fue condenado como autor material de la masacre de Madrid en la que murieron 191 personas.

<img src="http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/8753/jamalzougam.jpg"/>

La prueba que mandó a prisión al único autor del 11-M se repetirá

La sentencia que redactó el juez Javier Gómez Bermúdez utiliza en tres ocasiones la expresión «sin fisuras» para significar la credibilidad que, más allá de toda duda razonable, le habían merecido al tribunal las identificaciones que hicieron en la vista oral C-65 y J-70, de las que también elogia su «firmeza y seguridad encomiables ». Ahora, la juez Sánchez, tras conocer los nuevos datos que fueron aportados por este diario, cree sin embargo que han podido mentir. Zougam lleva desde 2004 en una celda de aislamiento con fundamento en esos testimonios.

La citación se produce después de que, durante el año que ha transcurrido desde la admisión a trámite de la querella, la propia juez y la fiscal Rosa Mayoral hubiesen rechazado en otras dos ocasiones hacerlo, con el argumento de que previamente debía verificarse «con suficiencia la realidad del hecho punible». Las dos consideran que ese momento ha llegado.

En efecto, en los últimos meses el juzgado ha recibido documentación que confirma en una parte sustancial los reportajes que publicó este periódico el 6 y el 7 de diciembre de 2011 y que se recogen en la querella que presentaron los abogados Eduardo García Peña y Francisco Andújar.

La Audiencia de Madrid reconoció que se trata de «nuevas revelaciones que no pudieron ser tenidas en cuenta» por el tribunal que juzgó el 11-M y ordenó investigar si las dos testigos «pudieron confabularse con la finalidad de alcanzar ciertos beneficios personales y económicos faltando a la verdad en las manifestaciones que realizaron en la vista del juicio oral»

Recordaba asimismo la Audiencia que Zougam recibió «una pena de prisión de extrema gravedad con fundamento precisamente en las declaraciones que ahora se reputan falsas y cuya falsedad, de resultar acreditada, daría lugar a la revisión» de la condena. Ésa es la trascendencia de este procedimiento, que sin embargo la Fiscalía impulsa a un ritmo mucho más lento incluso del que ya es habitual en los juzgados de Madrid.

La causa se reactivó inopinadamente a principios de junio, cuando la fiscal entregó un informe que tenía pendiente desde hacía más de tres meses. Lo hizo apenas unos días después de que la Audiencia confirmase la «total falta de fundamento del contenido de la denuncia » que las dos mujeres habían presentado contra este diario, en un auto muy expresivo de la fiabilidad de las testigos que sostienen la única condena por la autoría material del mayor atentado de la historia de Europa.

La situación a la que se enfrentan las dos mujeres no será, ni mucho menos, la misma que en el juicio, aunque por ahora todo indica que la instructora les permitirá acudir sin levantar su condición de testigos protegidos.

Hay dos diferencias sustanciales. La primera es que lo que se va a valorar no es si es posible que se hayan equivocado o no, ni siquiera si su credibilidad es suficiente para enviar a una persona a la cárcel por el resto de su vida, extremos para los que ninguna competencia tiene el juzgado: se trata exclusivamente de confirmar o de excluir si han mentido, esto es, si han podido identificar a Zougam en el tren siendo conscientes de la falsedad de la afirmación. Aquí no hay término medio. Según la estricta legislación española, sólo una condena por falso testimonio le abriría al marroquí la puerta a una hipotética revisión de su condena.

La segunda, muy importante, es que, al comparecer como imputadas, pueden negarse a contestar todas o algunas de las preguntas que se les hagan para que aclaren las dudas que han surgido respecto de su declaración en el juicio y las circunstancias en que accedieron al procedimiento. Respuestas y silencios se valorarán después junto al resto de la prueba.

En el peor de los casos para ellas, afrontarían una pena de entre tres y cuatro años de cárcel –Jamal Zougam lleva más de nueve entre rejas– e incluso tendrían la posibilidad de evitar la prisión si a estas alturas admitiesen que mintieron.


Las nuevas revelaciones 

>*J-70* no acudió a declarar contra Zougam hasta febrero de 2005, 11 meses después del atentado, pero lo hizo sólo 15 días después de que Interior le cerrase las puertas a las indemnizaciones y a los papeles, ya que los técnicos no le creyeron cuando dijo que fue herida en los trenes. Antes había completado multitud de trámites ante la Policía y otras instituciones sin decir nunca que había visto a un terrorista en el tren. Tras identificar al marroquí, fue admitida como víctima y terminó cobrando 48.000 euros. 

>Su amiga *C-65* fue remitida a la Policía el 1 de abril de 2004 desde el Consulado. Fuentes de la investigación aseguraron a este diario que acudió allí con otra mujer, que dijo que iba con ella en el tren. Sin embargo, la identidad de esa acompañante no coincide con la de J-70, que fue con quien afirmó en el juicio que viajaba el 11-M.​

_EL MUNDO. LUNES 8 DE JULIO DE 2013_​


----------



## ZetaJoy (8 Jul 2013)

(1/2) 11-M "Nada" relaciona a Zougam con los atentados - YouTube
(2/2) 11-M Falsos testimonios - Zougam - YouTube


----------



## sisebuto (9 Jul 2013)

La liberación de Zougam, si llega, al menos servirá para rescatar otra víctima de este gran fraude, pero no desde luego para que se descubra un pastel que ha cocinado todo el aparato estatal en su integridad: PePé, Soe, altos tribunales, la prensa, una sociedad pusilánimamente miserable ante el asesinato de 200 personas... Trashorras lo ha puesto difícil tras caer en la trampa de aceptar su culpabilidad a cambio de beneficios penitenciarios, pero a fin de cuentas es otro "pringao" y se entiende que haya buscado lo más conveniente viéndose falto de "padrinos". Pedro José intenta salvar sus tirantes con esta jugada, pero de hecho su periódico defiende editorialmente la versión oficial, aunque aderezada con una gotas de titadine y algún policía traidor a Génova en componenda con Ferraz. Pedro José es un maestro del doble juego y por eso se ha ganado el puesto de gran sacerdote del oráculo mediático.


----------



## Rebequita quita quita (10 Jul 2013)

santi dijo:


> ¿que abrías hecho en su caso? morir o seguir vivo, como lucha mejor vivo o muerto.
> 
> Aznar es ahora una baca sagrada, pertenece a la élite de la élite y puede hacer cosas que una persona normal no puede hacer.
> ¿donde puede estar el origen de esto?
> ...



ahí esta la clave, esos 100 mil euros que se comento en un post anterior que había costado el 11-m, poco me parece, salieron de alguna empresa patria ( no tan patria) interesada en apoyar económicamente a la causa...


----------



## M. Priede (13 Jul 2013)

Rebequita quita quita dijo:


> ahí esta la clave, esos 100 mil euros que se comento en un post anterior que había costado el 11-m, poco me parece, salieron de alguna empresa patria ( no tan patria) interesada en apoyar económicamente a la causa...



A ver si no enmierdas el blog, como el Santi, con tanta estupidez. Ahora va resultar que el 11-m es asunto de Endesa.

Vete al blog de Cordura, si es que todavía existe. O al de Investigar-11S O a Paz Digital. Aquí en la Burbuja tienes la bitácora de Tocqueville


----------



## italica (14 Jul 2013)

*que podrido esta todo....


si se ha tapado y ha sido una pantomima el juicio, como no van a tapar la LIVG LEY INTEGRAL DE VIOLENCIA DE GENERO y los 1,5 millones de hombres detenidos ya?*


----------



## Rebequita quita quita (19 Jul 2013)

M. Priede dijo:


> A ver si no enmierdas el blog, como el Santi, con tanta estupidez. Ahora va resultar que el 11-m es asunto de Endesa.
> 
> Vete al blog de Cordura, si es que todavía existe. O al de Investigar-11S O a Paz Digital. Aquí en la Burbuja tienes la bitácora de Tocqueville[/
> 
> ...


----------



## Marxista Fashionista (21 Jul 2013)

Entrevista a José María Fuster Fabra (abogado de Sánchez Manzano):

[YOUTUBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?list=...ature=player_detailpage&v=aXU6oHIF3D0#t=2003s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tucco (21 Jul 2013)

Marxista Fashionista dijo:


> Entrevista a José María Fuster Fabra (abogado de Sánchez Manzano):
> 
> [YOUTUBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?list=...ature=player_detailpage&v=aXU6oHIF3D0#t=2003s[/YOUTUBE]




Y aunque casi todos aquí lo sepamos, no está de más recordar que también fue abogado de GALindo y de la asociación de Pilar Manjón. Núcleo duro cloaquil.
Por cierto, no puedo ver el video.


----------



## sisebuto (11 Ago 2013)

*Buscando pruebas en unos vagones de tren* - Los enigmas del 11M - Luis del Pino


----------



## Palindromo (11 Ago 2013)

Es impensable,que un morito de todo a 100, y un cristiano esquizofrenico,sean los autores intelectuales de la mayor masacre que ha sufrido España,por la cual fueron condenados a 40.000 años de carcel.
Se falsificaron pruebas,se buscaron testigos falsos a cambio de "papeles",etc. etc. etc.,todo ello,para ocultar la verdad.
En cualquier Pais que tenga un poco de normalidad,las pruebas del crimen,son guardadas para su posterior estudio,aqui no,sencillamente,fueron destruidas todas al dia siguiente.¿por que?¿que quieren ocultar?¿por que no nos cuentan la verdad?Existe un pacto de silencio entre PPSoe,para ocultar toda la verdad.Solo espero que las mas de 50.000 firmas recabadas en change.org pidiendo que se reabra el caso, den su fruto.LLegaremos hasta las 100.000,para conseguir saber lo que ocurrio ese dia ,y quien esta detras de todo esto.


----------



## M. Priede (11 Ago 2013)

Palindromo dijo:


> Es impensable,que un morito de todo a 100, y un cristiano esquizofrenico,sean los autores intelectuales de la mayor masacre que ha sufrido España,por la cual fueron condenados a 40.000 años de carcel.
> Se falsificaron pruebas,se buscaron testigos falsos a cambio de "papeles",etc. etc. etc.,todo ello,para ocultar la verdad.
> En cualquier Pais que tenga un poco de normalidad,las pruebas del crimen,son guardadas para su posterior estudio,aqui no,sencillamente,fueron destruidas todas al dia siguiente.¿por que?¿que quieren ocultar?¿por que no nos cuentan la verdad?Existe un pacto de silencio entre PPSoe,para ocultar toda la verdad.Solo espero que las mas de 50.000 firmas recabadas en change.org pidiendo que se reabra el caso, den su fruto.LLegaremos hasta las 100.000,para conseguir saber lo que ocurrio ese dia ,y quien esta detras de todo esto.



El 11-s y el 7-j se ejecutaron con mucha más desenvoltura, por no decir desvergüenza.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/conspiraciones/338124-11-s-que-del-avion-de-pensilvania.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-oligarquia-y-crimen-atentado-de-londres.html


----------



## tucco (11 Ago 2013)

Estoy leyendo el libro de Ignacio López Bru y creo que promete. Por primera vez veo escrito en papel lo del clan policial del Opus, Cotino, Gabriel Fuentes y cia. Transversalidad cloaquil y el dilema del prisionero.


----------



## MisterWhite (12 Ago 2013)

No se quien fue el autor de este crimen, lo que si se es quien no fue. El juicio fue una farsa total, y todos lo sabemos. Incluso quienes defienden su veracidad lo saben, pero callan.

Yo siempre he dicho que Rubalcaba es el Kissinger español. Un personaje oscuro y siniestro, que habita las mas profundas alcantarillas del estado, y que es capaz de lo mas impensable.


----------



## M. Priede (12 Ago 2013)

MisterWhite dijo:


> No se quien fue el autor de este crimen, lo que si se es quien no fue. El juicio fue una farsa total, y todos lo sabemos. Incluso quienes defienden su veracidad lo saben, pero callan.
> 
> Yo siempre he dicho que Rubalcaba es el Kissinger español. Un personaje oscuro y siniestro, que habita las mas profundas alcantarillas del estado, y que es capaz de lo mas impensable.



No menos que los del PP. De eso va este hilo


----------



## MisterWhite (12 Ago 2013)

Yo solo se que en la vida muy pocas cosas ocurren por casualidad. La mayoria de cosas ocurren siempre por una causa y con una consecuencia.

Quien podria querer una carniceria en Madrid a 3 dias de unas elecciones generales? Quien podria sacar beneficio de ello y por que?

Cada cual que saque sus conclusiones. Sobre todo con los testimonios de jefes policiales, jefes de toxicologia, etc, que aseguran como se destruyeron todo tipo de pruebas, y como en el juicio se trabajo en base a mentiras recalcitrantes.


----------



## Dan Daly (12 Ago 2013)

Palindromo dijo:


> Solo espero que las mas de 50.000 firmas recabadas en change.org pidiendo que se reabra el caso, den su fruto.LLegaremos hasta las 100.000,para conseguir saber lo que ocurrio ese dia ,y quien esta detras de todo esto.



Pues siga usted esperando. Con 100.000 o con 1.000.000 de firmas no se va a investigar nada. Si fueron capaces de asesinar a 192 para cambiar unas elecciones, ¿qué no serán capaces de hacer para salir impunes?


----------



## tucco (12 Ago 2013)

Dan Daly dijo:


> Pues siga usted esperando. Con 100.000 o con 1.000.000 de firmas no se va a investigar nada. Si fueron capaces de asesinar a 192 para cambiar unas elecciones, ¿qué no serán capaces de hacer para salir impunes?



Ni siquiera sabemos si les importaba el resultado, y en qué sentido querían influir. Luis del Pino cree ahora cree el islamista era el plan B y que el A era la mayoría absoluta del PP.


----------



## Dan Daly (13 Ago 2013)

tucco dijo:


> Ni siquiera sabemos si les importaba el resultado, y en qué sentido querían influir.



No pluralice. El resultado de las elecciones era el objetivo y el sentido lo sabemos perfectamente. Si usted no lo sabe, ya es un problema suyo.


----------



## tucco (13 Ago 2013)

Dan Daly dijo:


> No pluralice. El resultado de las elecciones era el objetivo y el sentido lo sabemos perfectamente. Si usted no lo sabe, ya es un problema suyo.



Si tan claro está todo, explíquenos usted porqué fueron los cargos del PP los que dieron vía libre a la trola islamista.


----------



## M. Priede (13 Ago 2013)

tucco dijo:


> Ni siquiera sabemos si les importaba el resultado, y en qué sentido querían influir. Luis del Pino cree ahora cree el islamista era el plan B y que el A era la mayoría absoluta del PP.



A ver si me explico: culpar a ETA de un atentado y obtener mayoría absoluta. Contaría para ello con la colaboración de alguien, digo yo. ¿Con quién? Pues con aquellos a quienes la derecha de centro, de extrema derecha y derecha liberal adoran desde siempre. Pero de eso no hablará LdP. Si fuera criticar al PSOE, sí.

Seguro que en esto tenían algo que ver aquellos camelos de la maleta con altavoces y explosivos en un tren en Chamartín, las mochilas de Baqueira y la furgoneta de Cañaveras, donde casi contaban con pelos y señales el atentado del corredor del Henares. El atentado no fue el esperado, sino de una magnitud brutal. Nada más conocerse el atentado en el Gobierno se dieron cuenta de que alguien se les había adelantado, o mejor dicho que se la habían jugado. Quedaron con el culo al aire y a merced de los verdaderos autores. No podían contar lo que había pasado puesto que estaban pringados en un falso atentado para atribuírselo a ETA.

Venía de atrás. Y esos pies encima de la mesa no es la actitud relajada de una conversació informal, tal y como dice Aznar, que hablaban de tiempos de carrera y Aznar le dijo a Bush que corría más que él. Eso no es posible: está sentado a la derecha de Bush, y eso no es casual. El gesto de todos ellos es grave, el de Chirac de desprecio. Los anglosajones desprecian a los débiles,siempre lo han hecho, excuso decir a los hispanos. Parece estar diciendo: "Mirad, mirad a mi perrito cómo me imita y sube las patitas encima de la mesa. Es muy fiel y muy útil. A ver si aprendéis. Por cierto: ¿qué me dais por él?"

No hay ahí ninguna conversación ni gesto informal entre ambos mandatarios, todo está pactado, estudiado hasta el último milímetro.

Los espías norteamericanos se burlan de Aznar y de sus ideas - Público.es

Y abren la vía islamista porque no les queda otro remedio, una vez que el apoyo prometido para adjudicarle la autoría a ETA se va quedando en humo.


----------



## tucco (13 Ago 2013)

M. Priede dijo:


> A ver si me explico: culpar a ETA de un atentado y obtener mayoría absoluta. Contaría para ello con la colaboración de alguien, digo yo. ¿Con quién? Pues con aquellos a quienes la derecha de centro, de extrema derecha y derecha liberal adoran desde siempre. Pero de eso no hablará LdP. Si fuera criticar al PSOE, sí.
> 
> Seguro que en esto tenían algo que ver aquellos camelos de la maleta con altavoces y explosivos en un tren en Chamartín, las mochilas de Baqueira y la furgoneta de Cañaveras, donde casi contaban con pelos y señales el atentado del corredor del Henares. El atentado no fue el esperado, sino de una magnitud brutal. Nada más conocerse el atentado en el Gobierno se dieron cuenta de que alguien se les había adelantado, o mejor dicho que se la habían jugado. Quedaron con el culo al aire y a merced de los verdaderos autores. No podían contar lo que había pasado puesto que estaban pringados en un falso atentado para atribuírselo a ETA.
> 
> ...




Bastante verosímil. Creo que Fernando Múgica, antes de que lo apartaran cuando empezaba a olerse la tostada,también se decantaba por ese escenario.


----------



## Dan Daly (14 Ago 2013)

tucco dijo:


> Si tan claro está todo, explíquenos usted porqué fueron los cargos del PP los que dieron vía libre a la trola islamista.



¿El PP?

O padece usted de amnesia o cree que la padecemos nosotros.

No fue el PP el que tiraba piedras gritando "¡Vuestra guerra, nuestros muertos!" el 13 de marzo. Y fue Aznar el que dijo aquello de que los autores no estaban en lejanos desiertos y distantes montañas.

No se invente la realidad, pequeño manipulador.

---------- Post added 14-ago-2013 at 10:22 ----------




M. Priede dijo:


> Pero de eso no hablará LdP. Si fuera criticar al PSOE, sí.



El típico hijoputismo sectario ejpañó otra vez en acción.

Más hechos y menos LdP, FJL e HdP.


----------



## tucco (14 Ago 2013)

Dan Daly dijo:


> ¿El PP?
> 
> O padece usted de amnesia o cree que la padecemos nosotros.
> 
> ...



¿Acaso no eran y siguen siendo del PP Astarloa, Díaz Pintado y Díaz de Mera?. Sí, esos que dan por buena la patraña sacando pecho de haber encontrado a los culpables en tiempo récord.


----------



## M. Priede (14 Ago 2013)

Dan Daly dijo:


> ¿El PP?
> 
> O padece usted de amnesia o cree que la padecemos nosotros.
> 
> ...



Anda usted muy desinformado: el PSOE fue el beneficiario, pero el responsable mayor de la creación de la trama de encubrimiento de los autores, fue el PP.

El PP ha engañado y continúa engañando a sus votantes mucho más que el PSOE. En esto del 11-m como en todo lo demás. Está acostumbrado a una parroquia fiel, que con decirles que el mal está en manos de socialistas ya se lo cree todo. El 90% de los votantes del PP piensan que el PSOE tuvo algo que ver con la autoría del 11-m. O la ETA o Mahamed, pero no quieren ni oír hablar de los militares del CNI ni de sus amadísimos EEUU.


----------



## Dan Daly (15 Ago 2013)

M. Priede dijo:


> Anda usted muy desinformado: el PSOE fue el beneficiario, pero el responsable mayor de la creación de la trama de encubrimiento de los autores, fue el PP.
> 
> El PP ha engañado y continúa engañando a sus votantes mucho más que el PSOE. En esto del 11-m como en todo lo demás. Está acostumbrado a una parroquia fiel, que con decirles que el mal está en manos de socialistas ya se lo cree todo. El 90% de los votantes del PP piensan que el PSOE tuvo algo que ver con la autoría del 11-m. O la ETA o Mahamed, pero no quieren ni oír hablar de los militares del CNI ni de sus amadísimos EEUU.



Estamos de acuerdo a medias.

Que al PPOE no le interesa destapar la realidad es evidente y que cuando los peperos se enteraron de que los autores estabn en el despacho de al lado de Acebes se fueron por la pata abajo pues también es cierto. Pero establecer una competición a ver quién manipula más, si el lacayo de PRISA o el galaico infame... Mire, yo entiendo que usted esté cabreado con el PP, pero eso le ha pasado por confiar en ellos. ¿A quién se le ocurre?

Y respecto a los USA... hombre, suposiciones las justas, please.


----------



## M. Priede (15 Ago 2013)

Dan Daly dijo:


> Estamos de acuerdo a medias.
> 
> Que al PPOE no le interesa destapar la realidad es evidente y que cuando los peperos se enteraron de que los autores estabn en el despacho de al lado de Acebes se fueron por la pata abajo pues también es cierto. Pero establecer una competición a ver quién manipula más, si el lacayo de PRISA o el galaico infame... Mire, yo entiendo que usted esté cabreado con el PP, pero eso le ha pasado por confiar en ellos. ¿A quién se le ocurre?
> 
> Y respecto a los USA... hombre, suposiciones las justas, please.



Mire, yo lo que digo lo argumento, y me puedo equivocar o acertar, pero si usted pretende debatir conmigo o con quien sea mediante argumentos como este _Y respecto a los USA... hombre, suposiciones las justas, please_, pues lo único que le puedo decir es que se vaya a hacer gárgaras. Con _please_ o sin plis.


----------



## Dan Daly (15 Ago 2013)

M. Priede dijo:


> Mire, yo lo que digo lo argumento, y me puedo equivocar o acertar, pero si usted pretende debatir conmigo o con quien sea mediante argumentos como este _Y respecto a los USA... hombre, suposiciones las justas, please_, pues lo único que le puedo decir es que se vaya a hacer gárgaras. Con _please_ o sin plis.



Sí, claro, el argumento que ha usado usted son cosas como este link:
Los espías norteamericanos se burlan de Aznar y de sus ideas - Público.es

:XX:

Anda, criatura... 

Y ahora voy a las gárgaras, que tengo la garganta algo carrasposa.


----------



## M. Priede (15 Ago 2013)

Dan Daly dijo:


> Sí, claro, el argumento que ha usado usted son cosas como este link:
> Los espías norteamericanos se burlan de Aznar y de sus ideas - Público.es
> 
> :XX:
> ...



Mire, pedazo de idiota, se ha metido usted a opinar en un hilo donde precisamente lo que menos abundan son las opiniones. Las hipótesis no son opiniones, así que si quiere rebatir algo empiece por la cabecera del hilo y no se dedique a hacer el gilipollas cortando frasecitas por donde le viene bien y además del comentario mil trescientos y pico. Empiece por el principio y si no cállese


----------



## Dan Daly (16 Ago 2013)

M. Priede dijo:


> Mire, pedazo de idiota, se ha metido usted a opinar en un hilo donde precisamente lo que menos abundan son las opiniones. Las hipótesis no son opiniones, así que si quiere rebatir algo empiece por la cabecera del hilo y no se dedique a hacer el gilipollas cortando frasecitas por donde le viene bien y además del comentario mil trescientos y pico. Empiece por el principio y si no cállese



Varias cosas:

1) El primero que ha empezado aquí a insultar ha sido usted.

2) El que viene usando artículos patéticos y cutres de Público para montarse una conspiración USA es usted.

3) Las hipótesis sí son opiniones si no están fundadas en hechos reales.

4) Usted no es nadie para decir quién debe o no hablar o callar.

5) Su espíritu de troll no me lo va a contagiar porque no puede, por mucho que lo intente.

6) Le mando, entre otros sitios, al saco de los ignorados.


----------



## M. Priede (16 Ago 2013)

Dan Daly dijo:


> Varias cosas:
> 
> 1) El primero que ha empezado aquí a insultar ha sido usted.
> 
> ...



..........................................


----------



## Oikonomia. (29 Ago 2013)

Haya calma señores.


----------



## M. Priede (2 Oct 2013)

Las dos testigos rumanas insisten ante la juez en que vieron a Zougam el 11-M

Las dos testigos rumanas ratifican ante la juez que vieron a Zougam el 11-M - Libertad Digital


----------



## sisebuto (3 Oct 2013)

¿Qué van a reconocer, que mintieron para llevarse un pastón con la bendición de la policía, Audiencia Nacional y Supremo? Que el cuentista de Pedrojota pregunte directamente a los juzgadores y deje ya de tomarnos el pelo, que ya vale.


----------



## Fmercury1980 (6 Oct 2013)

A mi juicio hay algo que es evidente, pero que al parecer se ha escapado a los intervinientes en este hilo:

Aznar intentó acabar militarmente con ETA e ilegalizó a la izquierda abertzale. Poco después del 11-M la izquierda abertzale fue relegalizada y al PP tras su llegada al poder en el año 2011 no se le ha ocurrido cambiar este estado de cosas. Por algo será.


----------



## M. Priede (6 Oct 2013)

Fmercury1980 dijo:


> A mi juicio hay algo que es evidente, pero que al parecer se ha escapado a los intervinientes en este hilo:
> 
> Aznar intentó acabar militarmente con ETA e ilegalizó a la izquierda abertzale. Poco después del 11-M la izquierda abertzale fue relegalizada y al PP tras su llegada al poder en el año 2011 no se le ha ocurrido cambiar este estado de cosas. Por algo será.



Y EEUU, Francia, Alemania, Bélgica, Italia persiguieron al PP por haberse atrevido con ETA. Así te lo dice Rubalcaba

Declaraciones de Rubalcaba sobre el 11-M on Vimeo


----------



## M. Priede (28 Oct 2013)

Jatetú. Tendrán más chatarra por ahí, ¿no? Si no de qué vamos a hablar. Curioso que desaparezca ahora que está en discusión lo de ETA. Claro, es que lo del 11-m fueron ETA y las cloacas:

Desaparece el foco de explosin del 11-M hallado por Libertad Digital - Libertad Digital

Otro que ama a los Estados Unidos:
_
Después de muerta la vieja España con Franco, la nueva España democrática podía representar un nuevo peligro para unos enemigos que siempre jalearon a ETA y los nacionalismos. *Cuando esa España enseñó su aún adolescente musculatura junto a Estados Unidos y la vieja Inglaterra mostrando lo que podría ser una nueva frontera atlántica, una "mano negra", aún impune, organizó el 11-M, hizo caer a un gobierno y no le importó asesinar a más de cien españoles.*_

Pedro de Tena - El miedo a Espaa - Libertad Digital


----------



## M. Priede (2 Nov 2013)

_Invasión de Irak

Respecto a la invasión de Irak, Aznar asegura en su libro que la apoyó para "preservar y hacer respetar los intereses de España" frente a pretensiones como la del entonces presidente francés Jacques Chirac de intentar supeditar Europa a sus posiciones.

Señala que "casi nadie" dudaba de que Sadam Husein poseía armas de destrucción masiva y afirma que el verdadero motivo de la discrepancia en Europa eran las pretensiones de Francia y Alemania al considerar que había llegado el momento de "romper amarras" con Estados Unidos.

Para él, querían inaugurar una nueva concepción de la defensa europea "en la que España y otros países no tenían mucho que decir y en la que sus intereses quedarían supeditados a los grandes".

El expresidente considera que las motivaciones francesas quedaron muy claras cuando Chirac "manda callar" a los países que no estaban de acuerdo con su posición, en especial Polonia, Hungría y la República Checa, al advertirles de que "los europeos de siempre ya habían hecho bastante con aceptarles en la UE y ahora debían acatar lo que dijeran franceses y alemanes".

Aznar acusa a Chirac de aprovechar la oportunidad de Irak para asociar al canciller alemán Gerhard Schroeder a su estrategia, y revela que éste, antes de las elecciones alemanas de 2002, aseguró a Bush, sin que éste se lo pidiera, que apoyaría una intervención.

"Bush le creyó quizás por ese punto de ingenuidad que tenía en relación con Europa. Luego se sintió engañado -escribe- y nunca lo olvidó".

Aznar revela que el CNI dudaba sobre la autora del 11-M dos das despus de los atentados | ELMUNDO.es _


----------



## antinazi1 (2 Nov 2013)

No se si este planteamiento se ha expuesto alguna vez.

Tenemos el 11-S, el 7-J y el 11-M.

Que yo sepa, solo con el 11-S se hacen homenajes continuos a las víctimas de esos atentados. Incluso se han llegado a hacer películas, como la del famoso avión ¿secuestrado?.

Los homenajes del del 11-S vienen acompañados de un fervor patriótico (instrumentalizado o no, según los gustos de cada uno). 

Sobre el 7-J no tengo información al respecto.

En cambio se que sobre el 11-M no hay ningún homenaje serio, nada que apele al fervor patriótico. NADA. Y si miramos la política española interna y externa, parece que tras el 11-M haya habido un giro y cambio de posturas radical. Estatuts, naZionalismos, etc.

Solana me viene a la cabeza tras sus desafortunadas palabras el 11-M de 2005. Sin el 11-M de 2004 no se hubiera podido aprobar la constitución europea. Hay un hilo muy bueno en burbuja sobre la europa de los pueblos, y pone dos imágenes, la Europa de los pueblos de Hitler (aparece en el Mein Kamf), y la Europa de los pueblos de la UE, en la todas las naciones de Europa son reducidas salvo una: Alemania, que se anexiona Austria y Suiza.

Sobre España y Usa, en esa época puede que fueran uña y carne y que se retroalimentaban. España actuaba bajo la cobertura de Usa, y plantaba cara a Francia y Alemania. Usa dejaba hacer por que convenía a sus intereses y tocaba los webs a Francia y Alemnia. Lo que no esta claro es si España se prestaba como caballo de Troya contra el eje francoaleman de forma voluntaria o invluntaria.

¿España pidió permiso para rebelarse, o le dieron el visto bueno?

Ya se ha comentado varias veces que cambian de lealtades como cambian cromos, a pesar de que el destino de naciones enteras pueden resultar afectadas. Francia volvió a entrar en la Otan el 11-M de 2007, creo. Dudo del año, peor volvió a entrar y escogió el día y mes premeditadamente.

El no a la guerra de Irak lo fomentaba el eje francoaleman. En España el Psoe llevaba la voz cantante. Lo que no entiendo es quien dirige el Psoe y realmente cuantos Psoes hay. Que hay varios es seguro. Pero cuantos. Esta el Psoe progre antiespañol, el PSOE proespañol pero acomplejado por si lo llaman facha, Y luego están los gerifaltes que solo van a por la pasta. 
Poco se ha hablado de la Chacon, indepe de pro, que ha dejado misteriosamente de apoyar las tesis secesionistas y nazilanas. Presionas rubalcanianas por ahí. ¿A que se deben? A saber, pero creo que el marido de la Chacon es judío y vende armas israelíes al ejercito español (además ese armamento creo que es defectuoso).


Hay muchos bandazos. Tampoco nadie recuerda que tras el 11-M Francia y Alemania obligaron a España a comprar armamento chatarril, tanques y helicópteros. Lo increíble es que los tanques alemanes siguen en Alemania: no podían cruzar los Pirneos.

Tras el 11-M la política nuclear española esta siendo atacada, no nos dejaron construir un almacén propio de residuos, tenemos que seguir guardandolos en Francia bajo amenazas pistoleras, y encima la construcción de una presa nueva fue saboteada. Hubo un muerto, la carga de una grúa se desprendió.

Solo trato de refrescar un poco ciertos sucesos relacionados con el 11-M.

El 11-S beneficio a las oligarquías estadounidenses. ¿El 7-J y el 11-M beneficiaron en algo a las oligarquías británicas y españolas? Tened en cuenta que la semana del 7-J había una reunión del G8 en Escocia. 

Si comparamos los actos conmemorativos del 11-S y el 11-m (me falta información sobre el 7-J), ¿no es cierto que son diferentes? ¿Que pasa con el 11-M, que problema hay, que chantajes hay?


----------



## M. Priede (14 Dic 2013)

Les he dejado un comentario, que seguramente no pasará la moderación

Tratan de desviar la atención diciendo que la publicación de Aznar (en sus memorias) de una carta de Dezcallar atenta contra la ley.


Ahora resulta que lo grave está en que Aznar publica una carta de Dezcallar, y no en lo realizado por el director del CNI ("una extensión de la CIA", según Perote y según todos sabemos) antes, durante y después del 11-m, labor por la que fue premiado por EEUU con la embajada en Washington, puesto que le dio el plácet, y que luego, viendo su poder y el apadrinamiento que tenía, el Rey lo quiso hacer Secretario de la Casa de Su Majestad.

Qué cosas.

El ex presidente Aznar hace pública la posible comisión de un delito de revelación de secreto por parte del diplomático Jorge Dezcallar, ex director del CNI


----------



## Marxista Fashionista (21 Ene 2014)

Adivinen quién acaba de publicar un libro sobre su papel durante la crisis del 11-M.

Ni más ni menos que JJ Sánchez Manzano.

Las bombas del 11-M: Relato de los hechos en primera persona: Amazon.es: Juan Jesus Sanchez Manzano: Libros


----------



## M. Priede (21 Ene 2014)

Marxista Fashionista dijo:


> Adivinen quién acaba de publicar un libro sobre su papel durante la crisis del 11-M.
> 
> Ni más ni menos que JJ Sánchez Manzano.
> 
> Las bombas del 11-M: Relato de los hechos en primera persona: Amazon.es: Juan Jesus Sanchez Manzano: Libros



Oye, pues no me lo pienso leer. Debe de ser muy fuerte.

Qué valor. Qué cara más dura le ponen algunos


----------



## santi (2 Feb 2014)

http://nocorrecto.blogspot.com.es/2014/01/quien-manda-aqui.html


----------



## M. Priede (2 Feb 2014)

Gracias Santi. Les he dejado un comentario. Si me haces el favor todo lo que veas por ahí me lo pasas aquí, y así enlazamos este hilo


----------



## España1 (2 Feb 2014)

El piso autoinmolado en leganés... ¿se confirma q era de la sobrina de almunia?


----------



## M. Priede (2 Feb 2014)

Para que os deis cuenta de cómo son los de "queremos saber la verdad", siempre y cuando culpen al PSOE de golpista, claro. 

Me ha borrado el comentario. Le he dejado esto: _Para iluso e idiota te bastas y te sobras tú. Sí, fue el PSOE. Mamarrachete. Pues vas a borrarlo otra vez. De sobra sabes que no dije nada a favor de Rubalcaba, pero te gusta pensar que es así para tener disculpa en borrar lo que no coincide con tu creencia.

O sea, que ha sido el PSOE. Es que Rubalcaba es muy malo. En la izquierda piensan, o se les ha hecho pensar, que la culpa es de Aznar, que como es de derecha por fuerza ha de ser un criminal.

Los autores han sido 'nuestros amigos y aliados', esos que tanto idolotráis. Porque si la versión oficial es falsa (y cualquier persona medianamente informada lo sabe), ¿entonces por qué razón esa tomadura de pelo viene avalada por EEUU, Francia, GB, Alemania y demás? La autoría del 11-m la cuenta con pelos y señales Rubalcaba. Cita a los encubridores, y entre ellos están los autores:

«NO TE COMPRENDERÁ NADIE...»: Declaraciones de Rubalcaba sobre el 11-M

Aquí hay más. Es la única hipótesis sólida. Si creéis que hay otra, antes rebatid esta::

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ebas-mas-verosimiles-de-autoria-del-11-m.html_

Aquí lo tenéis

Políticamente Incorrecto: ¿Quien manda aqui? El golpe de Estado del 11-14M


----------



## M. Priede (5 Feb 2014)

A Rajoy y al régimen se le puede atacar cuanto plazca; al Amo Supremo ni tocarlo, no vaya a ser que...

Pedro Jota:

_Sobre los atentados y las incógnitas que siguen rodeándolos, *ha dicho que él no tiene "las respuestas al 11-M". "Yo tengo las preguntas,* y las vamos a seguir formulando mientras los poderes del Estado no puedan responderlas satisfactoriamente", ha asegurado.

- Seguir leyendo: "Rajoy le dijo a un empresario: 'Nunca voy a ceder ante Pedro J.'" - Libertad Digital_


----------



## YOL (5 Feb 2014)

A quien favorecio el atentado a la psoe, "pos eso"


----------



## M. Priede (5 Feb 2014)

YOL dijo:


> A quien favorecio el atentado a la psoe, "pos eso"



Cachis, cómo no se nos habría ocurrido antes. Qué cosas, oye. Prodigioso.

Gracias. Muchas gracias.

----------------

Estoy harto de troleos y de hijos de puta. Cerrado también. Voy a cerrar todos los hilos


----------



## M. Priede (18 Feb 2014)

La prueba que le hicieron pasar a Aznar enviándole de mediador a Siria. Vean el pifostio que armó. Éste se creyó que ponerse al lado de los anglo-useños era como cantar ditirambos por los micrófonos de la Cope, tal y como hacían C. Vidal y J. Losantos. No se enteraba de la fiesta. El aprendiz de brujo (me lo envía focka por correo interno): _"Pese a que el tono de las amenazas provenientes de la Casa Blanca no ha hecho sino aumentar, el jefe del Ejecutivo español aseguró que lo único que se busca es «activar todos los elementos de colaboración para que la estabilidad en Oriente Medio sea una realidad»." "Siria no es «objetivo militar», ni existe la más mínima intención por parte de nadie de extender a este territorio el conflicto con Irak." _[/COLOR]


----------



## Tarúguez (2 Mar 2014)

*01/03/2014


Trashorras: "Implicar a ETA en el 11-M fue una tontería. Lo dije para generar confusión"*


Al margen de esto..., sigue remachando a _machamartillo_ la V.O.


_*P. En su día declaraste que los atentados del 11-M eran un golpe de Estado encubierto tras un grupo de musulmanes. ¿Sigues pensando lo mismo?

R. No, claro que no pienso lo mismo. Esa es sólo una de las versiones que fui dando para tratar de distraer*_

Trashorras: Implicar a ETA en el 11-M fue una tontería. Lo dije para generar confusión - Noticias de Especial décimo aniversario 11-M

.


----------



## HarryWashello_borrado (3 Mar 2014)

Fue la ETA, pero con una ayudita, (como en el 73)


----------



## M. Priede (3 Mar 2014)

HarryWashello dijo:


> Fue la ETA, pero con una ayudita, (como en el 73)



ETA no entra en las cocheras y coloca explosivos dentro de la carrocería de un vagón, porque todo indica que se hizo así. No hubo mochilas.

ETA colaboró en las pistas iniciales, en lo del Corredor del Henares y lo de Baqueira, pero es que ETA es OTAN.


----------



## sisebuto (4 Mar 2014)

Curiosa la obsesion con negar la participación de ETA frente al desinterés en reafirmar la yihadista. Es indiferente que no se sepa qué pasó ahí realmente y que los acusados, vivos o muertos, sean unos pringados "ejecutados" sumariamente en un proceso de chiste; aquí lo verdaderamente transcendente es la posible participación de ETA. Esto deja claro el principal objetivo doméstico de esta carnicería, junto a otros de transcendencia internacional, y al terrorismo como un fenómeno teledirigido para modelar la opinión pública.


----------



## Tarúguez (5 Mar 2014)

Acabo de ver la presentación del libro *¡Matadlos! Quién estuvo detrás del 11-M y por qué se atentó en España * en la 13.


Alucinante:


*La investigación que ha seguido Reinares durante 5 años le permite afirmar que la decisión de atentar se tomó en diciembre de 2001 en Pakistán, en la ciudad Karachi, más de un año antes de que se invadiera Irak. 


Esta decisión la tomó un individuo que desde 1994 estuvo en la célula de Al Qaeda de España, desarticulado parcialmente en 1997 en Valencia, en colaboración con un miembro del Grupo Combatiente Libio. 


Crearon una red que contó con una treintena de individuos, de los cuales no conocemos la identidad de todos. 


"La decisión de atentar en España se tomó por motivos de venganza por haber desmantelado la red de Al Qaeda en 2001 y el conjunto de actuaciones antiterroristas en las que España se había destacado en los 90", afirma el autor.*



Ahora se explica todo:


*Fernando Reinares (Logroño, 1960) es catedrático en Ciencia Política, investigador principal de terrorismo en el Real Instituto Elcano y Adjunct Professor de Estudios de Seguridad en la Universidad de Georgtown, además de investigador en diversas universidades como Florencia, Tranford, Oxford y Washington. *


"La decisión de atentar en España el 11-M se tomó por venganza" - Público.es



Hablando de Al Qaeda y tal...


*27/02/2014*


*11-M Estudian la posible relación con los atentados de Madrid en 2004 


La Guardia Civil investiga el hallazgo de 20 detonadores de explosivos en Mina Conchita


'Esto puede venir de aquella misma época', ha señalado el delegado del Gobierno*


La Guardia Civil investiga el hallazgo de 20 detonadores de explosivos en Mina Conchita | Espa?a | EL MUNDO


.


----------



## sisebuto (5 Mar 2014)

> "La decisión de atentar en España el 11-M se tomó por venganza" - Público.es
> 
> La investigación que ha seguido Reinares durante 5 años le permite afirmar que la decisión de atentar se tomó en diciembre de 2001 en Pakistán, en la ciudad Karachi, más de un año antes de que se invadiera Irak.



Ya puestos podría detallar el día de la semana y si se tomó antes o despues del almuerzo. 



> *Como se ha escrito mucho sobre el tema, manteniendo versiones muy diferentes, es fundamental ver quién hace estas afirmaciones*. Fernando Reinares (Logroño, 1960) es catedrático en Ciencia Política, investigador principal de terrorismo en el Real Instituto Elcano y Adjunct Professor de Estudios de Seguridad en la Universidad de Georgtown, además de investigador en diversas universidades como Florencia, Tranford, Oxford y Washington. Además, estuvo en primera línea de este caso como asesor de antiterrorismo del ministro del Interior entre 2004 y 2006 y como presidente del Grupo de Expertos en Radicalización Violenta de la Comisión Europea.



O sea que da igual las pruebas y razones que aporte, lo fundamental es quién las expone. Pues vale.



> "Este libro va más allá de los sumarios...."



De los sumarios, de los hechos conocidos, del sentido común más elemental... Ese libro es otro cuento sin más argumento que el de la autoridad de quien dice haber sido informado por unos parajitos de su misma especie, seguramente perdices internacionales. Esos pajaritos nunca explican por qué se manipulan sistemáticamente todas las investigaciones sobre atentados y redes terroristas frente a a las de cualquier otro tipo de masacre. Cuando hay una trastada de Alqaeda se suele efectuar una limpieza la escena del crimen a toda leche que suele coincidir con una cadena de desafortunados errores policiales y fallos de cámaras de vigilancia que nunca impiden la aparición de los sospechosos habituales a los dos días de los hechos, ya sea porque a alguno se le caído el DNI del avión en llamas o porque, mira qué casualidad, estaban ya controlados por pinchazos y confidentes. Una curiosa combinación de extrema mala y buena suerte al mismo tiempo que siempre con los años acaba siendo explicada en detalle por los expertos en la materia bajo la explicación de que "me lo dijo un pajarito".


----------



## Limón (5 Mar 2014)

El 11M no puedo cometerse sin la ayuda o conocimiento de servicios de inteligencia extranjeros.
Me niego a creer que haya ningun español implicado.


----------



## M. Priede (5 Mar 2014)

Limón dijo:


> El 11M no puedo cometerse sin la ayuda o conocimiento de servicios de inteligencia extranjeros.
> Me niego a creer que haya ningun español implicado.



Los servicios de inteligencia de aquí vieron y supieron lo que hacían los servicios de inteligencia de 'allí'. Ya lo dijo Perote: "El CNI no es más que una extensión de la CIA".

Y se dedicaron a destruir pruebas y crear otras, eso está más que probado, igual que hizo la policía y la guardia civil. ¿Te parece poco?


----------



## Tarúguez (5 Mar 2014)

Y venga libros...


*El próximo jueves, 6 de marzo en Madrid, junto a Vicente Martínez Pujalte*


Jaime Ignacio del Burgo presenta “ 11-M: El Atentado que cambió la Historia de España”


Jaime Ignacio del Burgo presenta “ 11-M: El Atentado que cambió la Historia de España”


.


----------



## M. Priede (5 Mar 2014)

Tarúguez dijo:


> Y venga libros...
> 
> 
> *El próximo jueves, 6 de marzo en Madrid, junto a Vicente Martínez Pujalte*
> ...



¿Fue Pujalte o fue Del Burgo el que tanto maniobró en la comisión con la furgoneta de la mano de Astarloa ?


----------



## Tarúguez (6 Mar 2014)

M. Priede dijo:


> ¿Fue Pujalte o fue Del Burgo el que tanto maniobró en la comisión con la furgoneta de la mano de Astarloa ?




Del Burgo...

La fábrica de una mentira | Edición impresa | EL PAÃS


Con sus luces...

*Existen motivos para pensar que la mochila de Vallecas se introdujo en la comisaría con la finalidad de hacer creer al juez instructor que el explosivo utilizado era Goma 2-Eco, además de conducir a la detención de Zougam, por haber vendido la tarjeta que se hallaba en el teléfono móvil hallado en su interior. Me consta que hay algunas investigaciones que podrían arrojar luz sobre este episodio. El día que se esclarezca se habrá dado un paso de gigante para determinar quién fue el “autor intelectual” de la masacre del 11-M.*


Respuesta de D. Jaime Ignacio del Burgo : Crónicas del TEDAX-NRBQ del C.N.P.


Y sus sombras...

*Tampoco comparto tu opinión sobre lo que calificas como “vergonzoso silencio” del PP “en el tema del 11-M”. El partido, al que no en estos momentos ya no represento pues me encuentro como sabe apartado de toda actuación política y no soy más que un militante “de base”, ha dejado bien claro que si algún día llega al poder utilizará todos los medios a su alcance para conocer la verdad de lo ocurrido para lo que resulta condición “sine qua non” asumir la responsabilidad de la dirección del ministerio del Interior y del CNI.
*

Respuesta de D. Jaime Ignacio del Burgo : Crónicas del TEDAX-NRBQ del C.N.P.

.


----------



## sisebuto (6 Mar 2014)

Pedrojota en su tarea habitual de traficar con información. Ojo con la gravedad de las afirmaciones de Múgica y la reacción del ex príncipe del 4º poder haciendo el quite con el malete de Rubalcaba. Mensaje enviado y seguimos con el culebrón programado. La información es poder, demasiado valiosa para deperdiciarla regalándosela al populacho. Ya encargaremos al Inda que les entretenga con algún dossier _Cul-de-sac_.


<object width="640" height="360"><param name="movie" value="//www.youtube.com/v/G3Jve-zQXE0?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES&start=1667&end=1724"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="//www.youtube.com/v/G3Jve-zQXE0?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES&start=1667&end=1724" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="640" height="360" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>​


----------



## Tarúguez (6 Mar 2014)

A ver si logro encontrar el vídeo entero de lo del huevo...igual ahora ya está por ahí

Allí Piyei decía literalmente esto, justo después de hablar Múgica de lo del Güevo:


Este post es antiguo:


Buscando el youtube donde F. Múgica hablaba del "Güevo", en el que aparte estaban PJ, A. Iglesias, Casimiro y De Pablos en un programa de Veo7, dónde se veía que P.J. finalizaba con éstas palabras:

P.J.: <i>*Pues enlazando tu pregunta con la del último espectador, quien va a tener que contestarla y yo creo que muy pronto va a ser el partido popular que va a volver a gobernar en España, y en el mismo momento en que vuelva a haber un presidente y un gobierno del partido popular les recordaremos que los hechos sucedieron bajo su mandato y por lo tanto tienen una doble responsabilidad de intentar esclarecerlo.*</i>

Múgica apostilla a PJ: <i>*La mayor parte del encubrimiento policial*</i>.

El enlace en enero de éste año éra éste:

YouTube

Y al pinchar...

<i>Este vídeo ya no está disponible porque la cuenta de YouTube asociada a él se ha cancelado. El motivo de la cancelación es que ha habido a varias notificaciones de infracción de derechos de copyright procedentes de terceros, entre los que se incluyen los siguientes: 

Antena 3
UEFA

Disculpa las molestias.</i>

Buscando buscando, encuentro uno , donde Múgica dice lo del "Güevo", y "justicamente" el "recorte" acaba con el principio de la frase de P.J.: <i>Pues enlazando tu pregunta con la del último</i>, <b>omitiendo</b> <i>el quien va a tener que contestarla...</i>

Fernando Mugica y el huevo del 11-M - YouTube

Justo después de que F. Múgica diga ésto:

[...]

<i>Yo puedo decir que un importante miembro del gobierno anterior, me dijo por dos veces y muy seriamente:

Habéis tenido suerte, tú has tenido suerte Fernando de quedarte en la cáscara del huevo, por que si hubieras entrado dentro de la cáscara, hubieras durado vivo, menos de veinticuatro horas...ministro importante del gobierno anterior.</i>

¡¡Claro!! y la enorme duda que me asalta es que además de otros, ¿por qué les molesta a ¡¡la UEFA y A3!!, el vídeo con el alegato final de P.J.?, ¿les molestará que: <i>quien va a tener que contestarla y yo creo que muy pronto va a ser el partido popular que va a volver a gobernar en España, y en el mismo momento en que vuelva a haber un presidente y un gobierno del partido popular les recordaremos que los hechos sucedieron bajo su mandato y por lo tanto tienen una doble responsabilidad de intentar esclarecerlo</i>?.

Mecáchis con los copyrights.


Pero lo que también es dudoso, que en la página de Isaac, que tiempo ha, nos enlazó <b>Vicky</b>, con la totalidad del programa dónde se decía... y reitero:

P.J.: <i>Pues enlazando tu pregunta con la del último espectador, quien va a tener que contestarla, y yo creo que muy pronto, va a ser el partido popular que va a volver a gobernar en España, y en el mismo momento en que vuelva a haber un presidente y un gobierno del partido popular, les recordaremos que los hechos sucedieron bajo su mandato, y por lo tanto tienen una doble responsabilidad de intentar esclarecerlo.</i>

Fernado Múgica apostilla a PJ: <i>La mayor parte del encubrimiento policial.</i>

El enlace del programa entero éra éste:

http://www.isaacj.com/index.php/foro/viewthread/8027/P1845/

Que Vicky nos decía en éste post...

P?gina no encontrada - Libertad Digital


Pero aunque uno busque en San Google ésto:

"Antonio Iglesias y De Pablos en La Vuelta al Mundo en VEO7"

Y salga ésto:

http://www.isaacj.com/threads/8660-La-Vuelta-al-Mundo-de-Veo7/page185


Tampoco hay forma de ver la famosa frase inquisitoria de P.J.


¿Aparte de a la UEFA y a A3, Habrá molestado a otras siglas?

Ooooooo ¿será una "oportuna" casualidad?


Abrazacos
.


*Edito*


A partir del 2:18


[YOUTUBE]HtZJCEFmUOE[/YOUTUBE]



*EDITO 2


MINUTO 6:00 a 6:15


¿El Estado se va a meter ahora con otro Estado?*

.


----------



## sisebuto (6 Mar 2014)

El güevo anda por aquí.... 

<object width="560" height="315"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RC_CPtcf5V0?hl=es_ES&amp;version=3&start=3383&end="></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RC_CPtcf5V0?hl=es_ES&amp;version=3&start=3383&end=" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="560" height="315" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>

¿Debería reabrirse el caso 11-M? Parte II. Los explosivos. 21/12/2010 - YouTube




Desde luego que uno de los objetivos del 11-M era tatuar en la opinión pública hispañistaní el "simpático" criterio expresado por este tertuliano.

<object width="560" height="315"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gQ686Dh0eR0?hl=es_ES&amp;version=3&start=41&end=53"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gQ686Dh0eR0?hl=es_ES&amp;version=3&start=41&end=53" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="560" height="315" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## Tarúguez (6 Mar 2014)

Crear terror y tal...

como dijo el otro: El terrorismo es una forma de expresión...


*P: ¿Qué es el terrorismo?

R: Estoy convencido de que es una forma de expresión.*


"El Gobierno ha entrado en el tema del terrorismo como un Miura". | Edición impresa | EL PAÃS


Aprovecho para poner el vídeo anterior desde el min. 6:00


[YOUTUBE]HtZJCEFmUOE[/YOUTUBE]


No me sale, es igual
.


----------



## sisebuto (6 Mar 2014)

Tarú, métele un "start=_segundos-totales_".

<object width="554" height="315"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HtZJCEFmUOE?hl=es_ES&amp;version=3&start=354&end="></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HtZJCEFmUOE?hl=es_ES&amp;version=3&start=354&end=" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="560" height="315" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## Tarúguez (6 Mar 2014)

Joder, te he citado el post para ver como era...y aunque me lo has dicho tropecientas veces, ya sabes que soy de aldea y con boina y no me apaño.


Gracias *sise*


Está curioso el vídeo en su totalidad.


Guerras entre PN, GC y CNI.


Curioso curioso


Un fuerte abrazo



.


----------



## sisebuto (6 Mar 2014)

De nada amigo. Acabo de descubrir que los de LD subieron sus desaparecidos videos de YT a Dailymotion, lo que aprovecho para recuperar aquella devota entrevista de Federico a Aznar en la que éste manifiesta tener un mero "interés histórico" en la verdad del 11-M, sin prisas. 

<embed allowScriptAccess="never" src="http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/xsceos?start=3100" loop="false" quality="high" scale="noborder" wmode="transparent" bgcolor="#000000" width="600" height="400" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/shockwave/download/**********?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash"></embed>

Entrevista a José María Aznar en La Hora de Federico - 02/07/09 - Vìdeo Dailymotion

Recuerda cómo este salvapatrias daba la tabarra aquí con la ETA para a la semana siguiente cruzar el charco y conferenciar en Georgetown sobre el historial de incursiones de Alqaeda en Hispania desde el 711.


<object width="420" height="315"><param name="movie" value="//www.youtube.com/v/e7no1WObcRs?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="//www.youtube.com/v/e7no1WObcRs?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="420" height="315" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>

Aznar en Georgetown. - YouTube


----------



## Plvs Vltra (6 Mar 2014)

Según este escrito los autores del 11m son tardo franquista a del PP y los del PSOE son los héroes?

Nadie se pregunta si los mismos que hicieron el 11m mataron a Carrero para cambiar el curso de la política?


----------



## sisebuto (6 Mar 2014)

Plvs Vltra dijo:


> Según este escrito los autores del 11m son tardo franquista a del PP y los del PSOE son los héroes?



No. Lo que intentamos explicar es que mienten todos, tanto los que dicen, o decían, querer saber la verdad del 11-M como lo que afirman, o afirmaban, saberla ya.



Plvs Vltra dijo:


> Nadie se pregunta si los mismos que hicieron el 11m mataron a Carrero para cambiar el curso de la política?



No has leído bien el hilo porque de hecho esa idea no es que sea recurrente en este hilo como pregunta sino más bien como afirmación.


----------



## Plvs Vltra (6 Mar 2014)

sisebuto dijo:


> No. Lo que intentamos explicar es que mienten todos, tanto los que dicen, o decían, querer saber la verdad del 11-M como lo que afirman, o afirmaban, saberla ya.
> 
> 
> 
> No has leído bien el hilo porque de hecho esa idea no es que sea recurrente en este hilo como pregunta sino más bien como afirmación.



Y me parece que ponen a ETA de víctima. Es decir, que el PP hizo el atentado para recibir ayuda de OTAN y acabar con ETA?

En fin.

Por cierto, es que nadie se acuerda del atentado a un señor del PSOE en vísperas del segundo mandato de Zapatero?


----------



## Tarúguez (6 Mar 2014)

Gracias de nuevo *sisebuto*

-----------------------------------------

*Plvs Vltra*


Escucha...


<object width="554" height="315"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HtZJCEFmUOE?hl=es_ES&amp;version=3&start=354&end="></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HtZJCEFmUOE?hl=es_ES&amp;version=3&start=354&end=" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="560" height="315" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


*Estamos hablando de un asunto de Estado, ¿el Estado se va a meter ahora con otro Estado a pedirle explicaciones?*

----------------------

----------------------

----------------------


Aquí unas opiniones de _Chemari_


Respecto a la invasión de Iraq, Aznar asegura en su libro que la apoyó para "preservar y hacer respetar los intereses de España" frente a pretensiones como la del entonces presidente francés Jacques Chirac de intentar supeditar Europa a sus posiciones.


Aznar señala que "casi nadie" dudaba de que Sadam Husein poseía armas de destrucción masiva y afirma que el verdadero motivo de la discrepancia en Europa eran las pretensiones de Francia y Alemania al considerar que había llegado el momento de "romper amarras" con Estados Unidos. Para él, querían inaugurar una nueva concepción de la defensa europea "en la que España y otros países no tenían mucho que decir y en la que sus intereses quedarían supeditados a los grandes".


El expresidente considera que las motivaciones francesas quedaron muy claras cuando *Chirac "manda callar"* a los países que no estaban de acuerdo con su posición, en especial Polonia, Hungría y la República Checa, al advertirles de que "los europeos de siempre ya habían hecho bastante con aceptarles en la UE y ahora debían acatar lo que dijeran franceses y alemanes".


Aznar acusa a Chirac de aprovechar la oportunidad de Iraq para asociar al canciller alemán Gerhard Schroeder a su estrategia, y revela que éste, antes de las elecciones alemanas de 2002, aseguró a Bush, sin que éste se lo pidiera, que apoyaría una intervención. "Bush le creyó quizás por ese punto de ingenuidad que tenía en relación con Europa. Luego se sintió engañado -escribe- y nunca lo olvidó".

Aznar revela que las dudas sobre la autorÃ*a del 11M provienen de un informe del CNI

.


----------



## Sonico (6 Mar 2014)

Fermín de Pas dijo:


> Perdone M Priede, pero no me entero a donde quiere llegar:
> 
> ¿A un Aznar pro-atlantista le paran los pies la propia OTAN a cambio de que Francia se reintegre en su seno más otros acuerdos?
> 
> ...



Menos mal que veo un comentario coherente. A veces me sorprendo de las movidas mentales que nos montamos. ¿Pero esque no podemos entenderlo? ¿No podemos entender que Alqeda no es una pura y única organización?. Tiene muchas ramas y tiene celulas durmientes y gente joven que actua por su cuenta. Esta céluda trabajaba un poco a su aire. Yo no sabia nada de estas cosas hasta que descubrimos que el Chino estuvo en mi pueblo unos dias antes de los atentados y robó un teléfono movil a un repartidos que estaba haciendo su trabajo. El chino estaba de visita en el locutorio que sus "amigos" han instalado en nuestro pueblo, así como una Mezquita. Un locutorio, una Mezquita y un puesto de venta de droga, farlopa, bellotitas, etc,etc y se han quedado con el control de la venta de droga y de camino se han hecho amigos de los cuatro drogotas del pueblo que por una rayita venden a su madre si hace falta.
Es por ese motivo que cuando robó el teléfono movil (no sabiamos quien era) lo correteamos para recuperarlo, pero fué imposible porque se escondió en la casa de los dueños del locutorio. Lo estuvimos acechando y finalmente huyó en un BMW negro!!!!! no entendia nada. Si es amigo de los dueños del locutorio ¿porque roba un telefono movil?... si tiene un BMW... ¿porque se pringa en un hurto tan rastrero de un movil?... no entendia nada... ni yo, ni los que lo perseguimos.... todo hasta que se inmolaron en el piso de leganés y vimos su cara en las noticias. Ya reconocimos a otros que estaban con el, y en este pueblo se dejaban ver con otro importante en los atentados del 11S, un yemení al que daban por muerto.
Así que muchachos, he aprendido la verdad, a golpe de realidades, por eso cuando veo post conspiranoicos como los compañero me apena que neguemos la realidad y nos hagamos pajas mentales inventando unas historias surealistas... ni bajo efectos del LSD.

Gracias Fermín por poner un poco de cordura. Y nunca dudéis que los atentados de madrid los hicieron islamistas


----------



## M. Priede (6 Mar 2014)

Sonico dijo:


> Menos mal que veo un comentario coherente. A veces me sorprendo de las movidas mentales que nos montamos. ¿Pero esque no podemos entenderlo? ¿No podemos entender que Alqeda no es una pura y única organización?. Tiene muchas ramas y tiene celulas durmientes y gente joven que actua por su cuenta. Esta céluda trabajaba un poco a su aire. Yo no sabia nada de estas cosas hasta que descubrimos que el Chino estuvo en mi pueblo unos dias antes de los atentados y robó un teléfono movil a un repartidos que estaba haciendo su trabajo. El chino estaba de visita en el locutorio que sus "amigos" han instalado en nuestro pueblo, así como una Mezquita. Un locutorio, una Mezquita y un puesto de venta de droga, farlopa, bellotitas, etc,etc y se han quedado con el control de la venta de droga y de camino se han hecho amigos de los cuatro drogotas del pueblo que por una rayita venden a su madre si hace falta.
> Es por ese motivo que cuando robó el teléfono movil (no sabiamos quien era) lo correteamos para recuperarlo, pero fué imposible porque se escondió en la casa de los dueños del locutorio. Lo estuvimos acechando y finalmente huyó en un BMW negro!!!!! no entendia nada. Si es amigo de los dueños del locutorio ¿porque roba un telefono movil?... si tiene un BMW... ¿porque se pringa en un hurto tan rastrero de un movil?... no entendia nada... ni yo, ni los que lo perseguimos.... todo hasta que se inmolaron en el piso de leganés y vimos su cara en las noticias. Ya reconocimos a otros que estaban con el, y en este pueblo se dejaban ver con otro importante en los atentados del 11S, un yemení al que daban por muerto.
> Así que muchachos, he aprendido la verdad, a golpe de realidades, por eso cuando veo post conspiranoicos como los compañero me apena que neguemos la realidad y nos hagamos pajas mentales inventando unas historias surealistas... ni bajo efectos del LSD.
> 
> Gracias Fermín por poner un poco de cordura. Y nunca dudéis que los atentados de madrid los hicieron islamistas



Se ha apresurado usted. Siga leyendo lo que Fermín de Pas dice más adelante.

Y en verdad que si usted conoció al Chino ésa es una prueba irrefutable de que él y sus compinches planificaron y ejecutaron el atentado.

Fíjese lo que la gente da de sí: robando teléfonos móviles por ahí y unos días más tarde volando cuatro trenes a la vez, en el mayor atentado terrorista de la historia de Europa. Quién lo iba a decir. 

Sólo faltaba su suegra, la de usted, la que padece de varices, pilotando un tren, y usted con una fiambrera transportando detonadores; entonces sí que ya no nos cabría ninguna duda de la autoría.


----------



## Sonico (6 Mar 2014)

M. Priede dijo:


> Se ha apresurado usted. Siga leyendo lo que Fermín de Pas dice más adelante.
> 
> Y en verdad que si usted conoció al Chino ésa es una prueba irrefutable de que él y sus compinches planificaron y ejecutaron el atentado.
> 
> ...



Te iba a decir que si no te gusta lo que he dicho, pues mira... lo sabe quien lo tiene que saber.
Que el chino estuvo aquí lo han comprobado en su momento y lo ha identificado quien lo tiene que identificar. Saben el modelo del teléfono y saben todo. Ese teléfono no lo usaron en los atentados porque dimos el IMEI para que lo inutilizaran (tú también te has precipitado).
Del resto de comentarios sobre mi suegra, la fiambrera y demás tonterias te iba a decir que tipo de imbecilidad sufrías, pero mejor lo dejamos en que si no te gusta lo que he dicho, mires para otro lado, pero no digas más tonterias por favor.


----------



## sisebuto (6 Mar 2014)

Pero Sonico, ¿está usted de guasa o qué? ¿Un terrorista se dedica días antes de un atentado de esta magnitud a robar móviles por el procedimiento del tirón con el riesgo que eso supone para toda la operación? Tan ridículo como que Zougam vendidese teléfonos de su tienda para un atentado en el que él iba a participar y al día siguiente volviese a su negocio a esperar que lo detuviesen. 



Sonico dijo:


> ¿No podemos entender que Alqeda no es una pura y única organización?. Tiene muchas ramas y tiene celulas durmientes y gente joven que actua por su cuenta. Esta céluda trabajaba un poco a su aire.



Alqaeda es como el calentamiento global: unos días es frío, otro calor y al siguiente templado. Al final ya no es calentamiento sino cambio climático, un comodín abierto a lo que venga para no pillarse los dedos. Alqaeda en un principio se describía conmo una red de células durmientes no conectadas mientras que ahora hablan de una especie de ejército con sus cadenas de mando.


----------



## M. Priede (6 Mar 2014)

sisebuto dijo:


> Pero Sonico, ¿está usted de guasa o qué? ¿Un terrorista se dedica días antes de un atentado de esta magnitud a robar móviles por el procedimiento del tirón con el riesgo que eso supone para toda la operación? Tan ridículo como que Zougam vendidese teléfonos de su tienda para un atentado en el que él iba a participar y al día siguiente volviese a su negocio a esperar que lo detuviesen.
> 
> 
> 
> Alqaeda es como el calentamiento global: unos días es frío, otro calor y al siguiente templado. Al final ya no es calentamiento sino cambio climático, un comodín abierto a lo que venga para no pillarse los dedos. *Alqaeda en un principio se describía conmo una red de células durmientes no conectadas mientras que ahora hablan de una especie de ejército con sus cadenas de mando.*



Que dirige la guerra de Siria protegida por Israel y la OTAN y gobierna en Libia


----------



## italica (6 Mar 2014)

Atentados de Madrid: la pista atlantista | Segunda parte


yo creo que esta todo dicho y se sabe quien es el autor material e intelectual y el todo del todo......


----------



## Tarúguez (6 Mar 2014)

Sonico dijo:


> Y nunca dudéis que *los atentados de madrid los hicieron islamistas*





Sonico dijo:


> si no te gusta lo que he dicho, mires para otro lado, pero no digas más tonterias por favor.





-Yo sí lo dudo.


-No miraré hacia otro lado.


-No diré tonterías.




Sí.... los islamistas que esperaron 5 horas a que se desalojase el 40 de Martín Gaite y toda la barriada de Leganés para autoinmolarse, y así no llevarse a nadie por el aire.



*Llega la Policía: tres versiones oficiales 

Entre el Sumario y la Comisión, hay tres versiones 
diferentes de cómo llega la Policía a esa casa. 

Auto de Procesamiento, Abr-2006 (Juez): 

Se acude al piso porque se ha puesto en funcionamiento una 
tarjeta de móvil que está relacionada con el 11-M. 
Sobre las 16:00 policías de Canillas salen para Leganés. 


Auto de Calificación, Nov-2006 (Fiscal): 

Se produce un tiroteo en Zarzaquemada, unos árabes huyen de 
la Policía en un vehículo y se refugian en el piso. Lo 
malo es que ese tiroteo comienza sobre las 18:45 y 
para esa hora, según la versión elegida por el Juez, 
la Policía ya rodeaba el piso dos horas antes. 


Comisión de Investigación, verano-2004: 

Se declara que investigando las llamadas efectuadas desde los 
móviles de los detenidos en los primeros días, la 
Policía va a una inmobiliaria y allí les informan que 
los sospechosos habían alquilado ese piso. 



Un piso muy particular: Controlado

En los dos años anteriores, ya había habido dos 
redadas en ese piso (narcotraficantes) y en el piso 
de al lado vivía un Policía, nada menos que 
especialista en escuchas y seguimientos. 

¿Tiroteo? ¿Qué tiroteo?

Los vecinos hablan a los medios sobre una gran 
algarabía y un intercambio de disparos prolongado. 
Los GEO declaran al Juez haber oído ráfagas de 
disparos cuando ellos estaban ya en la escalera. 
Sin embargo, tras la explosión, tan solo se 
encuentran 5 casquillos percutidos y no hay ningún 
impacto de bala en los alrededores. Para colmo, 
esos casquillos no valen para las armas que allí 
había tras el desescombro. 

¿Llamadas de despedida, envíos de FAX? 
Según la Policía, cuando rodean el piso, se les 
corta: luz, agua, gas y teléfono, además tenían un 
inhibidor de frecuencias para impedir el uso de 
móviles. ¿No se activó? 

Uno de los móviles que supuestamente estaba en 
el piso cuando estalló, porque efectuó una llamada 
a Londres, tuvo actividad en Mayo. 

También se nos dice que desde el piso, se enviaron 
dos fax a medios de comunicación, pero el equipo 
receptor registra el nº de tlf del que procede el 
envío, uno es de Madrid capital, el otro no lo 
registró y no se ha investigado. 



¿Estaban todos vivos?

Tras la explosión se encuentran restos de siete 
cadáveres, pero curiosamente no hay sangre 
manchando paredes, techos, suelos del piso o allá 
donde caen despedidos por la explosión ¿Tendrían 
la sangre coagulada? 

Tampoco hay huellas dactilares en pomos, 
interruptores, utensilios… pero sí en libros. 

No hay una autopsia completa que analice la hora y 
causas de la muerte de estos “suicidas” (¿O 
“suicidados”?). Informe que es de obligado 
cumplimiento hacer (Y exigir a tiempo). 
*


Peeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeero, se encuentra ...ienso: ¡¡cáchisss!! el carné de conducir de El Chino :8:







*Carné de conducir de “El chino” quemado por dos bordes, el fuego, sospechosamente, no afecta a la fotografía. No se encuentran huellas. 
*


Oyesss, fue tal la deflagración que no se encuentra ni sangre, pero se encuentra la fotico de Ahmidan.


:XX:





Los islamistas que según la teoría de la _vaporización_, no dejaron ni una gotica de sangre en el piso.

Los peritos desmontan la teoría de que los islamistas de Leganés no se suicidaron | Edición impresa | EL PAÃS



Y todo eso en un piso ya *XXX marcado XXX*

*El piso de Leganés estaba controlado*

La Bitácora de Kickjor




Espero *Sonico* que lo que dices sea producto de falsas pruebas o testimonios a los que te han inducido.


No quiero ver maldad en lo que dices, pero en cualquier caso, flaco favor le haces a la verdad.


Sin acritud.

De veras

.


----------



## sisebuto (7 Mar 2014)

El mundo hoy con un publireportaje de Super Ber.


<img src="http://img534.imageshack.us/img534/1914/j94m.jpg"/>

JAVIER GÓMEZ BERMÚDEZ, PRESIDENTE DEL TRIBUNAL QUE JUZGÓ EL MAYOR ATENTADO DE LA HISTORIA DE ESPAÑA
‘Diez años después, no sabemos quién dio la idea de atentar el 11-M’

​
«Podríamos pensar que alguien les dio la idea. No lo indagamos. El atentado no lo inspiró Al Qaeda, pero sí el ‘alqaedismo’»

«Yo no tengo ninguna duda, Zougam es un yihadista. Soy humano, me puedo equivocar. Pero no tengo dudas. No dormiría si las tuviera»

«El explosivo es mezcla de Goma 2 Eco y Goma 2 Ec. A Mina Conchita se le suministró Goma 2 Ec, aunque ésta había sido retirada del mercado»

«Fue un momento de ‘shock’, Manzano pudo equivocarse. El protocolo es dudoso. Su trabajo pudo tener lagunas pero no actuó de mala fe»

«El libro de mi ex mujer fue inoportuno. En ese momento no lo ves, porque estás a otras cosas. Pero visto ahora, claro que fue un error»


EL MUNDO - VIERNES 7 DE MARZO DE 2014​



Spoiler: Entrevista completa



*Cuando van a cumplirse 10 años del mayor atentado de la Historia de España, el juez Gómez Bermúdez reflexiona sobre la sentencia que dictó y las dudas que surgieron en torno al 11-M. Lo hace en la sede de EL MUNDO, periódico que cuestionó aspectos cruciales de la investigación y que criticó su resolución. Muchos interrogantes, algunos esenciales, como quién ordenó la masacre, siguen sin aclararse. El juez, sin embargo, cree que la sentencia no podía ir más lejos. *

Una entrevista de CASIMIRO GARCÍA-ABADILLO 


Pregunta.– ¿Está usted satisfecho con la sentenciatencia del 11-M? 

Respuesta.– Sí. Todos los miembros del tribunal quedamos satisfechos. Luego, los resultados nunca son redondos. Pero era un asunto muy, muy complicado, jurídica, humana y socialmente.​

P.– ¿Usted cree que, ahora que han pasado 10 años, quedaron aclarados todos los hechos con la sentencia de la que usted fue ponente? 

R.– Con esto hay un problema conceptual. En los procesos penales no se resuelven todas las dudas. Se limitan –y lo dice la sentencia al comienzo– al objeto del proceso penal, que es ver si un hecho es constitutivo de delito y si las personas acusadas son o no responsables de él. Hay muchas cuestiones periféricas que escapan a lo que es el objeto de proceso. Por ejemplo, la motivación última no es objeto de un proceso penal. Por tanto, hay cosas que la sentencia no resuelve, pero porque no es su misión.​

P.– ¿Cree que se puede sostener la condena de Jamal Zougam como autor material del atentado sobre la base, fundamentalmente, de los testimonios de dos testigos protegidas cuya veracidad es más que dudosa y que, de hecho, están imputadas por falso testimonio? 

R.– El planteamiento es erróneo. En primer lugar, a Jamal Zougam no se le condena por el testimonio de J-70 y C-65. Había cinco reconocimientos: estas dos mujeres rumanas, más un testigo protegido [R-10], que es un señor rumano que no tenía nada que ver con ellas, y otros dos testigos protegidos más. El tribunal hizo un análisis muy serio de esos reconocimientos y dijo: «Hay dos reconocimientos que no nos valen, no nos dan fiabilidad; fuera». Hay otro que es impecable, que es el de R-10, sólo que este señor estaba ya en Rumanía porque pasaron años de los atentados y no vino a juicio, pero que reconoció dos veces a Zougam en rueda (rueda es cuando algunas personas de similares características, normalmente cinco, se colocan y él dice «es éste»). Reconoció en rueda dos veces a Zougam a partir del quinto día del atentado; o sea, inmediatamente después del atentado. Luego, tiempo después, se le hizo otra rueda donde todos los participantes eran de rasgos magrebíes, porque Zougam lo es; incluido Bouchar, que en aquella época tenía una similitud física con él. Y tampoco se equivocó. Junto a esto tenemos muchas más pruebas. Las tarjetas del locutorio, su contacto con Abu Dahdah, su integración en la célula de Abu Dahdah. De hecho, aunque no se le acusó en aquel proceso porque creíamos que no teníamos base suficiente, no lo creyó la Fiscalía. No es verdad que sean sólo los reconocimientos y yo no creo que sean dudosos.​

P.– Yo estuve con R-10 en Rumanía y él me contó, en una entrevista que publicamos en EL MUNDO, que efectivamente hizo ese reconocimiento pero después de que la foto de Jamal Zougam se hubiera difundido. 

R.– Él dijo lo contrario en su declaración ante el juez instructor...​

P.– Fue lo que me contó a mí... 

R.– Sí, pero ante el juez instructor dijo lo contrario. En un hecho tan grave y tan tremendo como éste, los testigos se sienten a veces intimidados. El tribunal valoró en conjunto la prueba. El asunto es que no se trata sólo de una prueba. Hay muchas. Recuerdo que durante la elaboración de la sentencia lo debatimos mucho. Cuando declararon la madre de Zougam y su medio hermano (así lo dice el Código Civil) Chaoui, dijeron que «a las 9.45 Jamal estaba en la cama y desayunó a las 10». Ninguno de los dos, a pesar de que se les preguntó expresamente, afirmó que entre las 6.00 y las 8.00 estuviera en casa. Ninguno de los dos. ¡Ojalá no nos hayamos equivocado! Porque que un inocente estuviera en la cárcel... Le digo que Zougam es un radical yihadista. Yo no tengo ninguna duda, pero ninguna, ninguna.​

P.– ¿No le parece extraño que Zougam, por ejemplo, no tuviera contacto telefónico con el resto de la célula que cometió el atentado cuando entre ellos hablaban continuamente por los móviles? ¿Que tras el atentado, en lugar de irse a Leganés con el resto del comando, permaneciera en su casa e hiciera su vida normal, fuera a su trabajo y que, además, cometiera la enorme torpeza de haberles vendido a los miembros de su comando las tarjetas de teléfono para fabricar las bombas en su propia tienda? ¿Eso no le sorprendió? 

R.– El hecho de que no se marchase a Leganés obedece a un patrón de conducta de Zougam. Zougam, insisto, es un radical yihadista conocido por la Policía desde mucho antes del 2000. Desde 2001, desde luego, sin duda alguna, cuando se empieza a desarticular la célula de Abu Dahdah. Su patrón de conducta es actuar como un yihadista autónomo, pro occidental, aparentemente integrado, con un negocio, etcétera. Por lo tanto, no se tiene que ir a Leganés, él no tiene ninguna necesidad de eso.​

P.– ¿También le parece normal que no mantuviera conversaciones con el resto de miembros del grupo? 

R.– Le puedo asegurar que de Zougam no hay conversaciones ni siquiera en la investigación de la célula de Abu Dahdah. Zougam tomaba unas medidas de precaución excepcionales. Por tanto, ése es su patrón de conducta. Todo ello no fue valorado en la sentencia porque no fue objeto de prueba. Esto lo digo por mi conocimiento personal, porque he estado en los dos juicios, he estado en ambos como presidente y, por tanto, lo conozco con suficiente profundidad. El que no se marche a Leganés es una cuestión clara. El que venda las tarjetas en el locutorio... bueno, es que, obviamente, los terroristas, como cualquier delincuente, no quieren que les descubran. Él pensó que las bombas iban a explosionar y, por tanto, a las tarjetas no les dio relevancia. Bastante precavido fue al no venderlas él materialmente.​

P.– Le insisto: ¿por qué no habló con el resto? ¿Por qué no hay grabaciones de Zougam con el resto del grupo? 

R.– Tampoco las tenía con Abu Dahdah.​

P.– Esa rotundidad que emplea a la hora de afirmar que era miembro de esa célula no tuvo consecuencias penales para él. ¿Por qué no se le condenó ni se le procesó en su día? 

R.– Justamente porque no había base. Según la Fiscalía y la Policía, no había una base sólida para acusarle. Muchos o algunos miembro de esa célula de Abu Dahdah no fueron acusados y, posteriormente, se integraron en la célula del 11-M. No es el único. El Tunecino también tenía contacto con Abu Dahdah. También Bouchar, creo recordar. Además, Attila Türk dijo que Haski conocía a Zougam. En realidad, estamos siempre en la génesis muy anterior al 11-M. Esto es una cosa que ya no se discute hoy por hoy, gracias a Dios, en el mundo de la investigación, en el mundo del yihadismo.​

P.– ¿Usted no tiene ninguna duda de que Jamal Zougam iba en el tren y fue autor material del atentado? 

R.– Yo no tengo ninguna duda. Dicho esto, soy humano, me puedo equivocar, pero no tengo ninguna duda. No dormiría si tuviera dudas.​

P.– ¿Usted no tiene tampoco ninguna duda sobre el tipo de explosivo que estalló en los trenes? 

R.– No. En este asunto no hay posibilidad alguna de error. Es decir, lo que explosiona en los trenes es Goma 2, y lo que dice la sentencia es que en esa Goma 2, con casi toda probabilidad, hay una mezcla de Goma 2 Eco y de otra que se conoce como Goma 2 Ec. Pero da exactamente igual, porque nunca se le ha puesto una marca comercial a los explosivos. Sabemos que es una dinamita goma, que es lo que determinan los análisis químicos; lo demás es prácticamente irrelevante. Aunque hubiera sido Titadyn, eso no demuestra nada, no demuestra absolutamente nada.​

P.– Pero usted, de hecho, encargó una pericial sobre los explosivos... 

R.– Encargué muchas...​

P.– Pero hablo del caso concreto de los explosivos. Lo cual suponía de alguna forma cuestionar la instrucción del caso, que daba por hecho que el explosivo era Goma 2 Eco. ¿Cómo se explica que hubiera diferencias de criterio que, de hecho, partieron a los peritos en dos bloques? 

R.– En primer lugar, el admitir esa pericial no implica dudar de la instrucción. Tiene que ver con el derecho de las partes a la defensa y varias defensas pidieron esa pericial. El tribunal estimó que tenía que acordarla, pero con unas características que no dejaran duda sobre el final. La instrucción es simplemente fuente de prueba, no es prueba. Pensamos que era un proceso que había dividido al país o, mejor dicho, un hecho que había dividido al país y que teníamos que ser tremendamente claros y transparentes. El que hubiera diferencia entre...​

P.– ¿En esa época usted, honestamente, no tenía ninguna duda sobre ese asunto? 

R.– Vamos a ver, en esa época yo, como presidente del tribunal y ponente, lo que pensaba es que había un defecto, muy tradicional por cierto, muy recurrente en los tribunales, en los juicios de terrorismo. Y es que las periciales son siempre de una parte. Para entendernos, las hace la Policía y los demás consienten. Yo hablé con mis compañeros del Tribunal y les dije: «Es fundamental que se haga una prueba con los peritos de todas las partes, de acusación y defensa». El objetivo era despejar cualquier duda. Claro, antes del juicio yo tenía todas las dudas del mundo, porque no tenía prejuicios.​

P.– Hábleme de las discrepancias entre los peritos... 

R.– No es cierto que hubiera discrepancias. En el juicio, yo recuerdo... Está en la grabación. Para eso se grabó todo y se retransmitió en directo. Por dos o tres veces pregunté insistentemente a los peritos, a todos: «¿Están ustedes de acuerdo con esta conclusión?». Era en relación al dibutilftalato. Y todos dijeron: «Sí». Incluido el señor Iglesias. Este señor no puede venir diciendo luego que no estaba de acuerdo. Asintió y está en la grabación.​

P.– Pero usted tuvo la oportunidad de ver, como hemos visto todos, las grabaciones en el laboratorio, cuando aparecen elementos que contradicen la tesis oficial sobre el tipo de explosivo... 

R.– Se refiere a las trazas de nitroglicerina...​

P.– ...que contradicen el hecho de que pudiera haber sido Goma 2 Eco. Efectivamente, en esa prueba pericial aparecieron algunos elementos que hacían dudar del tipo de explosivo que utilizaron los terroristas. 

R.– Pero es curioso: fíjese, en esa grabación lo que se ve es la reacción de, digamos, el jefe del equipo: «No puede ser... tal». Bueno, dice otra cosa, pero no es propio repetirla ahora. Es una prueba de la limpieza del procedimiento. No se ocultó nada. Pero es que, además, la Goma 2 EC tiene la nitroglicerina entre sus componentes.​

P.– Pero la Goma 2 Ec estaba retirada del mercado en 2004. 

R.– Hay documentos que demuestran fehacientemente que a Mina Conchita en 2003 y 2004 se le suministró Goma 2 EC que, en efecto, en teoría estaba retirada del mercado y no se fabricaba. Pero están los documentos ahí y está hasta el precio que pagó Mina Conchita. ¿Por qué? Pues mire, porque el descontrol de explosivos en Asturias, en aquella época, era impresionante. Además, lo que se encuentra es una traza. Y una traza puede obedecer a muchas razones. Es verdad que en este proceso se intentó todo. Al final, quedan siempre flecos. Lo esencial es que lo que estalla en los trenes es una dinamita goma. Sea cual sea la marca. Y, desde luego, ETA no tuvo absolutamente nada que ver con ese tema.​

P.– No he mencionado a ETA.... 

R.– No, no. Lo digo por el Titadyn. Porque sabemos que va asociado a esa teoría. ETA no tiene nada que ver con este atentado. No es que tenga una convicción firme y sólida, es que hay siete informes periciales y cinco testimonios en el juicio oral.​

P.– ¿Usted cree que el responsable de los Tedax, Sánchez Manzano, asumió un papel que no le correspondía al analizar los restos de explosivos cuando esa tarea, según los protocolos, le corresponde a la Policía Científica? 

R.– Es discutible. Según los protocolos, no estaba tan claro que correspondiera a la Policía Científica cuando se trata de un atentado recién cometido. Podemos discutirlo. Lo que digo sinceramente es que se hizo... El trabajo policial fue muy bueno. Es verdad que tiene lagunas, como todos los trabajos. Yo no puedo pensar, ni de lejos, que Sánchez Manzano o cualquier otro miembro de la Policía, de la Guardia Civil o del Gobierno, incluso meto al Gobierno, honestamente pensara en manipular nada. Mire, el planteamiento de que hubo una superconjura...​

P.– De nuevo es usted el que habla de algo que yo no he mencionado. 

R.– No, pero le cuento. Permítame que le diga algo que he madurado durante estos años. El planteamiento de que hay una conjura para montar los atentados en el que está un señor como Sánchez Manzano es insostenible. Se pudo equivocar, creo que fue un momento de shock para todo el país, incluido yo. Yo fui de los primeros que afirmó cosas que luego me di cuenta de que no eran ciertas. Creo que Sánchez Manzano fue un hombre honesto.​

P.– ¿Usted no admite siquiera que se equivocó quizá por asumir un excesivo protagonismo al llevar a su laboratorio...? 

R.– Su mini laboratorio...​

P.– En efecto, que se metió en un asunto que le desbordaba. 

R.– Determinar qué tipo de explosivo es el que se ha usado en un atentado es relativamente fácil. Ahora determinar el tipo y la marca..., eso es imposible. Es que nunca se le ponen marca a los explosivos. Que era una goma, una dinamita goma, eso lo podía hacer Sánchez Manzano o, mejor dicho, su departamento. Que se equivocara, no lo sé, porque yo ya no recuerdo exactamente lo que decía el protocolo de la época. Sí creo recordar someramente que decía que no debía ser él o, mejor dicho, su departamento. Pero, insisto, si eso no va acompañado de una mala fe, de un intento de manipulación, de un intento de ocultación, pues... ¡Ojalá lo hubiéramos hecho todo conforme a la norma!​

P.– Usted, durante el juicio oral, sometió a un durísimo interrogatorio al señor Sánchez Manzano. Cuando concluyó, ¿creyó su versión de los hechos? 

R.– En ese juicio, en ese proceso en general, todo el mundo intentó ocultar o maquillar sus errores, errores involuntarios. Por salirnos de Sánchez Manzano, es inimaginable que casi 200 kilos de dinamita salgan de Asturias hacia Madrid sin que se entere la Guardia Civil. Y ocurrió... Y además, por un sistema pedestre, en autobuses, en coches que paró Tráfico, ... Un atentado es, siempre, un fallo de seguridad. Lo que no debemos es confundir un fallo de seguridad con la mala fe o con otras cuestiones. Hubo un fallo de seguridad, como en cualquier atentado, incluido el 11-S en Estados Unidos o todos los de ETA.​

P.– Cuando usted dijo que algún testigo iba a ir caminito de Jerez... ¿se refería a Sánchez Manzano? 

R.– No. Esa frase ha sido muy manipulada y mal usada. La dije a un grupo de chavales, de COU, de finales de ESO... Eran chicos jóvenes. Uno de ellos me preguntó qué pasaba si alguien mentía al juez... Entonces yo le expliqué que, cuando alguien mentía en un juicio, comete un delito y, entonces, desde luego en nuestro tribunal, si alguien mentía iría caminito de Jerez... Les aclaré que, para que haya delito de falso testimonio hay que esperar a que haya sentencia firme; en segundo lugar, que la mentira haya sido esencial, no que sea una mentira accidental y, además, que haya influido en el resultado del proceso. Es falso que se lo dijera a nadie más y en ningún otro sitio.​

P. – Durante el proceso, ¿nunca pensó procesar a Sánchez Manzano por falso testimonio? 

R.– Sinceramente, no lo recuerdo. Procesarle... no. A mí hubo actitudes que no me gustaron. Pero no me refiero al señor Sánchez Manzano. Hubo testigos reticentes, testigos que intentaban cubrir sus errores, que eran errores probablemente involuntarios. Allí nadie había cometido ningún error, cuando era evidente que se habían cometido errores. Pasó con el control de explosivos o con, por decirle algo más sencillo, incluso con la custodia de algún vestigio o pieza de convicción. Pero todos intentaban cubrirse, todos lo habían hecho todo perfectamente, lo que no es verdad. Es como si yo le digo que el tribunal fue perfecto. No, no es verdad, claro que no.​

P.– ¿A usted no le ha sorprendido que unos individuos como los que, según la sentencia, cometieron el atentado, que no tenían experiencia con explosivos y que no eran un comando terrorista organizado, pudieran confeccionar estas bombas tan mortíferas y planificar un atentado con una precisión que, de hecho, provocó el mayor atentado de la Historia de España? ¿No le sorprendió la tipología de esa gente con el resultado final?

R.– En la célula del 11-M había todo tipo de individuos. Había gente muy preparada, por ejemplo El Tunecino; estaba Morabit, que no le condenamos por el 11-M, pero sí por pertenecer a organización terrorista. Estaba Belhadj, que es un yihadista reconocido, al que también condenamos por pertenencia, pero no por el 11-M. Había al menos dos o tres personas con conocimientos suficientes en electrónica. El mismo Zougam era un experto en telefonía: tenía una tienda de eso. Lo que siempre podremos pensar, y es lícito, es que alguien les tuvo que dar la idea. No sabemos quién, pero es que eso queda extramuros del proceso penal. No lo hemos indagado, yo no lo he indagado. ¿Quién le da las ideas de atentar así? Pues no lo sé.​

P.– Pero a las personas a las que usted atribuye conocimientos no se las condenó por el atentado... 

R.– No, no digo que sean éstos precisamente.​

P.– Le insisto. Los que murieron en Leganés, más Zougam, no se corresponden con la tipología de un grupo terrorista con preparación, como para cometer ese atentado tan eficaz. 

R.– Pongamos la oración por pasiva. Afirmamos que no tenían esa preparación, pero cuando se descubrió el artilugio que había en la llamada mochila de Vallecas, y los cables no están bien conectados, hay gente que asumió que eso no lo podían haber hecho ellos. O sea, una de dos: o son unos técnicos fabulosos y entonces hacen una conexión fabulosa o, como se vio en la mochila de Vallecas, eran unos chapuceros que hacían unas conexiones rudimentarias. De hecho, se soltó una de ellas y, gracias a eso, pues llegamos adonde llegamos. Yo creo que sí, que tenían preparación suficiente. Es verdad que es un atentado tan brutal que uno piensa, porque es normal, cómo estos individuos han sido capaces de planificar y ejecutar algo así, y esto creo que usted y yo lo hemos hablado más de una vez. Al final, piensas que es muy fácil matar. Tres meses antes, el 24 de diciembre de 2003, ETA puso una bomba: 50 kilos de dinamita en el expreso Irún-Madrid. Tres meses antes, el 24 de diciembre de 2003. Y por un procedimiento churrigueresco que es meter los terroristas una maleta, colocarla delante de un asiento y bajarse. Fíjese, porque hay similitudes curiosas, y estoy mencionando a ETA aposta en este atentado porque es lo que nos indujo a todos a pensar que era ETA. En este atentado, la maleta con 50 kilos de dinamita, según todos los expertos, nunca habría explosionado. ¿Sabe usted por qué? Porque el temporizador no tenía pilas ¿Cómo puede no tener pilas un temporizador que pone un grupo terrorista tan cualificado como ETA? Porque la vida es así. ¿Sorprende? Claro que sorprende, cómo no va a sorprender.​

P.– Durante el proceso supimos que personas clave que participaron de una u otra forma en el atentado (Trashorras, Zouhier, El Chino etcétera) eran confidentes de cuerpos policiales o estaban siendo seguidos o investigados por ellos. ¿Qué fue lo que ocurrió? ¿Cree que se pudo haber evitado el atentado? 

R.– Insisto en la idea de antes. Hubo un fallo de seguridad. Si, desde luego, se llega a trasvasar información entre el Cuerpo Nacional de Policía, la Guardia Civil, los distintos departamentos de cada cuerpo, probablemente no habría ocurrido el atentado. Pero es que esto mismo ha ocurrido en EEUU. Si se hubiera intercambiado información, si todo hubiera estado coordinado, probablemente no se habría producido el atentado. La seguridad absoluta no existe.​

P.– Usted afirma que no se sabe quién inspiró el atentado. Pero la Fiscalía en sus escritos sí que hablaba de autoría intelectual. ¿Quién cree que fue el autor intelectual del 11-M? 

R.– El alqaedismo, en el sentido amplio de la palabra. Cuando hablamos de los llamados autores intelectuales, estamos cometiendo dos semierrores. En el proceso penal no se investiga el autor intelectual, salvo que haya un dato que te diga que hay un inductor, que hay alguien que, por encima de los que ejecutan el hecho, lo ha ordenado, en cuyo caso hay que perseguirle como autor. En este caso, eso no se vislumbró. Aquí, lo que hay ciertamente son inspiraciones. ¿Son todos los que están? ¿Están todos los que son? Probablemente, no lo sabremos nunca. Pero, honestamente, yo creo que fue un atentado no inspirado directamente por Al Qaeda, pero si por el alqaedismo. Probablemente algún yihadista destacado que no estuvo al alcance de la Justicia fue el que dio la idea de cómo ejecutar. ¿Saberlo? No lo vamos a saber nunca porque es imposible; creo yo. Después de 10 años y de todos los juicios que se han hecho, es muy difícil. Tenga en cuenta que no todos fueron juzgados, porque unos se suicidaron, otros se fugaron. De Belhadj yo no tengo duda de que sabía mucho del 11-M, sólo que el tribunal no tenía pruebas para condenarle. Hasan Haski era un dirigente del Grupo Combatiente Islámico Marroquí y le condenamos a 14 años de prisión por ese delito, pero no pudimos condenarle por el 11-M. El proceso penal tiene sus límites y llegamos donde llegamos. Yo no tengo duda que el 11-M tuvo inspiración yihadista. Igual que no tengo duda de que no se programó para coincidir con las elecciones. Esto es otra cosa que está absolutamente acreditada.​

P.– ¿Cree que no hubo esa intención al hacer el atentado tres días antes de las elecciones? 

R.– Hay documentos que lo acreditan. Se sabía mucho antes de que se convocaran las elecciones. La fecha del 11-M estaba elegida.​

P.– ¿Documentos en los que se fija la fecha del 11-M? 

R.– Están en el sumario. Por ejemplo, la famosa tarjeta prepago de Belhadj, que nos llevó de cabeza. Porque decíamos, ¿cómo podemos no condenar a este tipo, con perdón, si es un señor que en octubre de 2003 compra una tarjeta prepago y hace constar como fecha de nacimiento 11 de marzo de 1921? Pero claro, no es suficiente para condenar a alguien en un proceso penal.​

P.– ¿Recibió presiones durante el juicio? 

R.– Antes, durante y después. Pero esto pasa siempre.​

P.– ¿De quién? 

R.– De los de siempre, de todo el mundo. Todo el mundo tiene intereses. La presión es connatural al ejercicio de ciertas facultades jurisdiccionales, sobre todo cuando se acercan al poder. Lo importante es que la presión no influya en la decisión del tribunal.​

P.– ¿Y no influyó? 

R.– Para nada, absolutamente para nada. Como no influyó la presión no ya política o mediática, por ejemplo, por poner un caso, sino incluso personal. El tribunal fue muy libre en su decisión.​

P.– ¿Cree usted que el juicio le costó el cargo de presidente de la Sala Penal de la Audiencia? 

R.– No lo sé, pero tampoco me importa.​

P.– ¿Usted cree que influyó? 

R.– Sí, sí, claro. Yo creo que lo que ha influido... Lo que pasa es que no me gusta decirlo, porque parece que yo soy el juez perfecto, cuando soy absolutamente imperfecto. Pero yo creo que lo que ha influido es que no soy una persona que se deje ni aconsejar ni dirigir. Yo hago lo que creo que tengo que hacer en cada momento. Mire, una semana antes de mi intento de renovación de la presidencia, por unanimidad conseguí que se archivase el caso Faisán. Mejor dicho, revoco el procesamiento en el Pleno. Una semana antes. Si yo llego a ser una persona que tengo un interés personal, pasteleo, como se dice popularmente, le doy largas y resuelvo tres semanas después. Yo no hice eso. Yo hice lo que en justicia creía que tenía que hacer.​

P– ¿Se interesó alguien del Gobierno por sus conclusiones antes de que se conociera la sentencia? ¿Hubo alguien del Gobierno que le preguntara por dónde iban a ir los tiros? 

R.– A mí directamente no. Pero a través de terceros, sí.​

P.– Y ¿quién se interesó? 

R.– Sabe de sobra que no lo voy a decir. No lo he dicho en 10 años, no lo voy a decir ahora.​

P.– ¿Cambiaría ahora algo de lo que hizo o dijo entonces? 

R.– Sí, claro. Por ejemplo, la forma en que me comporté con Zouhier. Lo he dicho muchas veces. No me reconozco en algunas imágenes. O con algún abogado. Yo no estoy al 100% satisfecho, ni mucho menos. Ni siquiera, el 70%. Yo soy muy duro conmigo. Muy, muy duro.​

P.– ¿Pero nada que tenga que ver con la sentencia? 

R.– Hombre, si llego a trabajarla tres veces más, pues habría sido mejor, habría sido más redonda, más... Pero en cuanto a las conclusiones, en el fondo, no.​

P.– ¿Usted midió las repercusiones mediáticas que iba a tener la lectura de la especie de resumen de la sentencia que hizo delante de los medios de comunicación? 

R.– La responsabilidad, lo digo claramente, es mía. Se han dicho muchos disparates sobre esto. Que si mi entonces mujer tenía algo que ver... etcétera. Es rigurosamente falso. Yo, a las 6.00 horas, después de no haber dormido en todo el día, reuní a los miembros del Tribunal y les planteé que teníamos que hacer un resumen y me dieron el visto bueno. Pero es una decisión absolutamente mía y, desde luego, no pensé en absoluto ni molestar ni desmentir a nadie.​

P.– ¿Usted no cree que fue un error que su mujer publicara un libro sobre el 11-M justo al terminar la sentencia? 

R.– Mi entonces mujer, yo no tengo duda alguna y lo digo, de verdad y con toda honestidad, hizo un trabajo honrado. La única pega que yo le pondría al libro, aparte de la oportunidad de la fecha, es que me pone como si yo fuese... bueno, un súper hombre, como si yo fuese infalible. Cuestión distinta es que por las tensiones que había, al final pagó los platos rotos de todo, y lo que se hizo con Elisa fue censura, pura y dura. Además, me preguntaría muy seriamente si se hubieran atrevido a hacerlo si ese libro no lo escribe una mujer y, encima, la mujer del juez. Lo dudo mucho. ​

P.– Pero usted no cree que fue un error... 

R.– Sí, sí, he dicho que fue inoportuno. Lo he dicho. O sea, contemporáneamente no lo ves porque no estás en eso, estás en otras cosas y, visto ahora, claro que fue un error. Por cierto, en ese libro no se revela absolutamente nada que no esté o no estuviera ya publicado.​

P.– ¿Cree que los partidos políticos buscaban la verdad o aprovechar el 11-M para su propio interés? 

R.– Qué complicado... No lo sé, no lo sé. Había tanto nervio, había tanta tensión y produjo tal debacle, sobre todo por el hecho de que las elecciones fueran tres días después... Todo el mundo intentó llevar el agua a su molino, todo el mundo. O sea, aquí quien esté libre de pecado... Todos, creo que todos. Pero no creo que fuera malintencionadamente.​

P.– ¿No habría sido mejor para el país y para la investigación haber retrasado las elecciones? 

R.– Es una decisión muy difícil. Pero yo lo que sí le digo como ciudadano, y lo he comentado también otras veces, creo recordar, yo eché de menos dos cosas: que no hay una sola fotografía en la que aparezcan todos los líderes de los partidos políticos encabezados por el presidente del Gobierno; y, en segundo lugar, dentro de esas posibilidades, si se aplazaban las elecciones, tenía que haber sido con la absoluta unanimidad de todos. El riesgo era que atrasar las elecciones podía entenderse como un triunfo de los terroristas. Pero a lo mejor habría sido una decisión acertada. Desde luego, votar en caliente después de un trauma como éste no parece la mejor de las opciones.​

P.– Y los medios de comunicación, ¿qué papel cumplieron? 

R.– Creo que mi compañero Juan del Olmo hizo el mejor trabajo posible, se dejó la salud, hizo una buena instrucción, pero creo que cometió un error, y es que cerró informativamente el asunto e hizo que todos ustedes buscaran información por donde fuese. Y no era información imparcial, no era una información cristalina, metían el dedo en la llaga, buscaban siempre los fallos, y eso provocó una instrucción un poco compleja. Pero no tengo duda sobre el papel de los medios de comunicación.​

P.– ¿Usted cree que EL MUNDO estaba en una especie de operación para hacer creer que había una conspiración? 

R.– Ustedes pensaban que había algo no aclarado e intentaron investigarlo. También pienso que, cuando tuvieron evidencias claras de que no llevaban razón en algunos asuntos, no fueron capaces de rectificar en el momento, sino que dejaron pasar un poco el tiempo, fueron virando. Dicho esto, ¿se les puede reprochar? Mire, no soy quién para juzgar lo que hace un medio de comunicación, lo que sí creo es que en su planteamiento inicial fueron honestos.​

P.– ¿No cree que a EL MUNDO se le usó como chivo expiatorio? 

R.– Sí, también. Estoy de acuerdo en eso.​

P.– Si ahora le volvieran a poner sobre la mesa el hacerse cargo de este asunto, ¿usted lo volvería a hacer? 

R.– Sin duda alguna. Para mí fue un privilegio. Profesionalmente fue un reto. No era sólo un reto jurídico, era un reto personal, nos dejamos ahí la piel mucha gente... el Tribunal pero, sobre todo, los funcionarios. Las víctimas fueron absolutamente ejemplares, lo mismo que las familias de los acusados. Fue un privilegio.​


----------



## M. Priede (7 Mar 2014)

Sisebuto

Gracias. 

Ya sabes:como sospechen que eres islamista ya puedes esperar que te acusen de lo que les venga en gana. Con eso ya es suficiente para meterte treinta mil años de cárcel.

No lo digo yo, lo dice Bermúdez:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...guien-de-sucio-lopez-bru-y-luis-del-pino.html


----------



## sisebuto (7 Mar 2014)

Para eso precisamente lo coló el PP con calzador en la Audiencia Nacional. 

- EL MUNDO | Dic 2004 - <i>El juez Bermúdez y la Justicia a la carta de los poderosos</i> - Jesús Cacho


----------



## Sonico (8 Mar 2014)

sisebuto dijo:


> Pero Sonico, ¿está usted de guasa o qué? ¿Un terrorista se dedica días antes de un atentado de esta magnitud a robar móviles por el procedimiento del tirón con el riesgo que eso supone para toda la operación? Tan ridículo como que Zougam vendidese teléfonos de su tienda para un atentado en el que él iba a participar y al día siguiente volviese a su negocio a esperar que lo detuviesen. .



No estoy de guasa Sisebuto. Estos hechos ocurrieron tal cual te los he contado. Salvo que no sé de donde te sacas lo del tirón. El Almiyan estuvo toda la mañana en un locutorio llamado "El orgullo de mi tierra", rotulado también en árabe, y aprovecharon que el repartidor de carne entró en un bar y se dejó las puertas sin errar el seguro para cogerlo y salir corriendo. Yo tampoco lo entiendo. Si estaban en el locutorio y eran amigos porque usaron aquel teléfono para llamar, porque lo usaron para llamar. De hecho al chaval al que le robaron el teléfono, tras llamar a movistar para que lo cortaran porque era de contrato, luego en la factura aparecían dos llamadas después del robo. Ahora tú puedes pensar lo que quieras, eres libre. Yo me limito a contarte lo que pasó aquí. De hecho me interesé por el tema en su momento y el Almiyán estuvo moviendose mucho por la geografía española los días previos a los atentados y cuando estuvo aquí coincide la fecha en que lo vieron en otro pueblo de Granada... además dimos unas pistas sobre su estatura, su forma de correr y de vestir y lamento decirte que metes un piciazo tremendo, pero cada uno es libre de equivocarse en lo que quiera.




sisebuto dijo:


> Alqaeda es como el calentamiento global: unos días es frío, otro calor y al siguiente templado. Al final ya no es calentamiento sino cambio climático, un comodín abierto a lo que venga para no pillarse los dedos. Alqaeda en un principio se describía conmo una red de células durmientes no conectadas mientras que ahora hablan de una especie de ejército con sus cadenas de mando.




Tú puedes dilucidar lo que quieras mientras escribes en la comodidad de tu casa y que no hayas visto la malaria, no quiere decir que no exista. Ese comentario te quita la posibilidad de darte el beneficio de considerarte inteligente aparte de escéptico.

---------- Post added 08-mar-2014 at 16:53 ----------




M. Priede dijo:


> Sisebuto
> 
> Gracias.
> 
> ...




Muy al contrario compadre. Si eres islámico, a ver quien es el bonito que se mete en tus cosas sin que se te eche encima el personal llamándote racista y tengas sos racismo comiendote la oreja. Me asombra vuestro desconocimiento sobre el mundo musulman en España, y me aterra la solemnidad que usáis para hablar sin vivir en zona de ocupación musulmana... increible.

---------- Post added 08-mar-2014 at 16:56 ----------




Tarúguez dijo:


> Gracias de nuevo *sisebuto*
> 
> -----------------------------------------
> 
> ...



Desde luego que leyendoos, no puedo más que alegrarme porque los islamistas no creo que quieran volver a atentar aquí. Si lo que pretendían era causar impacto, las llevan claras con gente como vosotros con las teorias conspiranoicas... jajja... bueno lo positivo es que ni ellos mismos saben lo tontos que podemos llegar a ser los españolitos...damos para mucho!!!!:XX:


----------



## sisebuto (8 Mar 2014)

Tu película sobre el tirón, hurto descuidero o como quieras llamarlo no aporta absolutamente nada relevante a lo que aquí se discute. Que el Chino hiciese dos llamadas con ese móvil o que se le apareciese a alguien por la geografía española, tampoco. Tu presunción de gran conocimiento del mundo musulmán frente al mío, menos. Sobre la comodidad con que yo escriba mis mensajes como factor determinante de su posible valor, pues ya me explicarás por qué y cuáles consideras las condiciones idóneas para redactarlos.

En lo que estoy completamente de acerdo contigo es en lo tontos, infantiles y fácilmente manipulables que podemos llegar a ser los españoles.


----------



## M. Priede (8 Mar 2014)

sisebuto dijo:


> Tu película sobre el tirón, hurto descuidero o como quieras llamarlo no aporta absolutamente nada relevante a lo que aquí se discute. Que el Chino hiciese dos llamadas con ese móvil o que se le apareciese a alguien por la geografía española, tampoco. Tu presunción de gran conocimiento del mundo musulmán frente al mío, menos. Sobre la comodidad con que yo escriba mis mensajes como factor determinante de su posible valor, pues ya me explicarás por qué y cuáles consideras las condiciones idóneas para redactarlos.
> 
> En lo que estoy completamente de acerdo contigo es en lo tontos, infantiles y fácilmente manipulables que podemos llegar a ser los españoles.



Los españoles y cualesquiera otros. Bueno, quizá en nuestro país la confusión entre lo que es y no es personal, entre los subjetivo y lo objetivo, es mayor.

Es el caso del que hablas: no es capaz de objetivar nada, juzga un asunto ajeno a él únicamente por la experiencia personal y deduce de manera caprichosa y subjetiva. No hay nada que hacer. Déjalo.


----------



## Mr.Bin (8 Mar 2014)

Llegamos a la página 139... quién o quiénes creeis que fueron realmente los cerebros del atentado?


----------



## M. Priede (8 Mar 2014)

Mr.Bin dijo:


> Llegamos a la página 139... quién o quiénes creeis que fueron realmente los cerebros del atentado?



Eso está en la cabecera del hilo. Cualquiera diría de que has empezado por final.


----------



## sisebuto (9 Mar 2014)

Mr.Bin dijo:


> Llegamos a la página 139... quién o quiénes creeis que fueron realmente los cerebros del atentado?



Cerebros no sé, pero participantes, por activa o por pasiva, unos cuantos. Esto es una tarea en equipo. 


Los asesinos que ejecutan o participan en la masacre en nombre de una causa, incluido su líder intelectual, que tampoco entiendo dónde está la presunta creatividad intelectual de ordenar destripar al prójimo para llamar la atención, como si ordenar una matanza se pudieran registrar en el registro de patentes y marcas. Una chorrada más para marear al personal.

Quienes utilizan a esos asesinos para sus propios fines, sea dándoles cuerda, infiltrándolos o incluso suplantándolos. Esos son los peores y los que dan más miedo.

 Los que saben que han mentido o cometido irregularidades en la investigación de los crímenes, aunque sea un pequeño detalle cuyo alzance real desconozcan. Estos encubrimientos funcionan gracias a todos esos cientos de obedientes jerárquicos, sin ellos sería imposible. Hablamos de funcionarios, sobre todo policiales y judiciales.

Quienes tienen la tarea de informar pero desinforman, esa prensa nacional ruinosa y domesticada por subvenciones estatales. Son la espita que mantene a flote la corrupción de todo tipo.

 Quienes les resulta indiferente la verdad, con lo que de hecho protegen a unos y otros aun sin tener pajolera de quiénes son. Y oo hacen porque les da igual mientras no les afecte personalmente. En cierto modo son como los del grupo 3: relativizan el daño ajeno frente a su confort personal porque creen que nunca les tocará. La historia demuestra que casi nunca es así, que todo abuso de poder consentido acaba acumulando una masa que, tarde o temprano, aplastará a todos.


----------



## M. Priede (9 Mar 2014)

Helmut dijo:


> Como tantos y tantos sucesos de la historia de nuestra querida España, ¿quién sabe qué cosas pasaron? ¿quién sabe por qué se ocultan datos, si por "nuestro bien", si por "otros motivos?
> 
> Si hasta el año *2013*, no se ha sabido con exactitud el motivo de la muerte de un presidente Español como Juan Prim, asesinado hace más de 140 años.
> 
> ...



Pues nada, a seguir llorando y a que me lo arreglen, que bastantes problemas tengo ya y además _este país_ no tiene arreglo


----------



## Tarúguez (10 Mar 2014)

Al margen de otras consideraciones sobre LdP...lo que me he reído:

:XX:



1) Si los trenes del 11-M –es decir, los escenarios del crimen– fueron comenzados a achatarrar menos de 72 horas después de la masacre (en vez de conservarlos, como se hizo con el metro accidentado en Valencia o el tren accidentado en Santiago), no fue con el objetivo de destruir pruebas, sino porque no se consideró necesario conservarlos. ¿Para qué, si todas las investigaciones están claras?


2) Si no se adjuntaron al sumario actas de las muestras recogidas en los trenes fue porque se traspapelaron o porque no se consideró necesario adjuntarlas, no porque existiera una deliberada voluntad de ocultación.


3) Si los centenares de muestras de los trenes recogidas y llevadas a la sede de la Unidad Central de Tedax tampoco aparecen es porque, una vez determinados por otros medios los datos relevantes sobre el caso, no hizo falta inventariar esas muestras.


*4) Si, habiendo 12 focos de explosión, no fuimos capaces de encontrar ni un solo fragmento de explosivo, ni un solo resto de los detonadores usados, ni un solo trocito de los iniciadores empleados, ni un solo jirón de las bolsas donde las bombas estuvieran contenidas... es porque tuvimos mala suerte y no quedó nada de nada de las 12 bombas que estallaron.*


5) Y si no se enviaron a la Policía Científica las muestras para su análisis, como marca el protocolo, no es porque no se quisiera analizar esas muestras, sino porque los Tedax tenían un minilaboratorio que no contaba con equipamientos especializados, pero que con las prisas se consideró que era más que suficiente.


*6) Si al juez no se le envió un análisis pormenorizado de los componentes químicos encontrados en los focos de explosión fue porque, al fin y al cabo, el magistrado tampoco tiene por qué entender de química, de modo que no tiene sentido aburrirle con detalles técnicos.


Además, ¿qué más da todo eso? ¿Acaso no encontramos en una comisaría de policía, 18 horas después de la masacre, una bomba sin detonar? ¿Para qué necesitamos entonces las muestras de los trenes, las actas de recogida o los análisis de laboratorio? ¡Las bombas de los trenes eran como esa que apareció en la comisaría, como no puede ser de otro modo!*


7) Es verdad que no hay en todo el sumario ningún testimonio de nadie que viera esa bomba en las estaciones de tren, ni en el trayecto entre las estaciones y la comisaría donde apareció la bomba. Pero ¿qué hay de raro en eso? ¡Se trasladaron centenares de bultos de las estaciones a la comisaría ese día! Está claro que esa bomba aparecida en comisaría venía de las estaciones, porque ¿de dónde iba a venir, si no?


8) Los medios defensores de la conspiración han señalado que esa bomba tenía dos cables sueltos, por lo que no era una bomba real, sino un simulacro. Pero eso es una tontería: *es verdad que tenía dos cables sueltos, pero porque los terroristas se olvidaron de conectarlos.*


9) Tampoco hay nada de raro en el hecho de que esa bomba aparecida en comisaría tuviera metralla, mientras que en los 193 muertos del 11-M no se detectó metralla de origen terrorista. ¿Qué problema hay? *Puede que los terroristas se equivocaran con ese artefacto y, de la misma manera que se dejaron dos cables sueltos, metieran metralla en esa bomba y en las otras 12 no. O puede que los miles de clavos y tornillos que contuvieran las doce bombas que sí estallaron en las estaciones se volatilizaran todos. ¡Las cosas de los explosivos son muy complicadas!*


10) Y en cuanto a que en esa bomba hubiera una tarjeta telefónica que no hacía falta para que la bomba funcionara, pero que nos permitió empezar a identificar culpables a toda prisa, pues ¿qué quiere que le diga? *Los terroristas eran unos chapuceros y se dejaron ahí esa pista delatora, sí. Tuvimos suerte. Gracias a esa providencial tarjeta hemos podido encarcelar a algún canalla.*


Independientemente de las chapuzas y las casualidades, el caso es que encontramos milagrosamente esa bomba. *Así que, aunque no se conservara ninguna muestra de los trenes, está claro que las bombas de los trenes tienen que ser como la que apareció en comisaría.

Por tanto, en los trenes se usó Goma2-ECO, porque eso es lo que tenía la bomba de la comisaría. Y en los trenes se usaron teléfonos móviles como iniciadores, porque en la bomba encontrada en la comisaría había un teléfono móvil. Y vale ya de conspiranoias.*


11) Es verdad que, después de 10 años, sólo hay en la cárcel un único condenado por poner bombas en los trenes, pero al fin y al cabo otros *7 islamistas se suicidaron en Leganés, y si se suicidaron sería por algo. Y seguro que los que faltan hasta completar la lista de 13 colocadores de bombas murieron en Irak o Afganistán, o en alguno de esos sitios a los que los islamistas suelen ir a combatir a Occidente.*


12) Y sí, también es verdad que el Tribunal Supremo dijo que no se podía determinar qué participación tuvieron los 7 muertos en Leganés en los hechos del 11-M, y que gracias a eso las víctimas del 11-M no han podido demandar por la vía civil a los herederos de esos muertos de Leganés, pero eso no son más que formalismos jurídicos que en nada afectan a la verdad judicial. ¿No se suicidaron en Leganés? Pues entonces no pueden ser sino culpables, aunque no se sepa muy bien de qué. Y está claro que ellos tuvieron que poner alguna bomba, porque si no, ¿quién las iba a haber puesto?


13) Y en cuanto a lo de que no se les hiciera autopsia a los muertos de Leganés para ver si efectivamente se habían suicidado, ese argumento no son más que ganas de enredar. ¿De qué otra manera podrían haber muerto, salvo suicidándose? Entonces, si está claro que sólo podrían haber muerto suicidándose, ¿para qué perder el tiempo haciéndoles una autopsia, por mucho que lo marque la Ley?


14) Tampoco hay nada raro en el hecho de que el octavo habitante de ese piso de Leganés, Abdelmahid Bouchar, que escapó a la carrera del piso atravesando el cordón policial, no fuera considerado colocador de las bombas por el tribunal. Está claro que, si se escapó del piso, es porque no sería tan malo como los otros que había dentro, así que el hecho de que él no colocara ninguna bomba no quiere decir que los otros siete no la colocaran.


Los medios de la conspiración, en su paranoia, han intentado incluso echar basura sobre los testigos protegidos que nos permitieron condenar al único colocador de bombas que hay en prisión, Jamal Zougham. Pero está claro, para aquel que no tenga muy mala intención, que Jamal Zougham es culpable.


*15) Es verdad que se le detuvo por vender las tarjetas telefónicas de las bombas y que resulta un poco raro que un miembro del comando terrorista venda las tarjetas a sus compañeros de comando, en lugar de dárselas directamente, pero es que el que uno sea islamista no quiere decir que no pueda ser roñoso.*


16) Y es cierto también que el vender tarjetas no es delito, y que no había un motivo sólido para su detención inicial, pero es que luego aparecieron, en los meses sucesivos, hasta ocho testigos que dijeron haberle visto en los trenes, así que es normal que le mantuviéramos en la cárcel. El que esos reconocimientos fueran contradictorios (porque, si todos los testigos dijeran la verdad, Jamal Zougham tendría que haber estado en al menos tres trenes simultáneamente), no tiene importancia. El Tribunal Supremo se quedó con dos de esos ocho testimonios, y resolvió así la contradicción.


17) Y sí, es cierto que Jamal Zougham estaba en un gimnasio la noche anterior a los atentados, mientras se supone que sus compañeros de comando fabricaban en una casa de Morata de Tajuña las bombas, pero de ahí no se deduce nada. A lo mejor su papel en el asunto era de mero colocador de bombas, no de fabricante.


18) Pretender echar basura sobre las declaraciones de las dos testigos protegidos indica la baja catadura moral de los medios conspiranoicos. ¿Qué más da que las testigos cambiaran sucesivamente de versión en sus declaraciones? ¿Qué más da que una de las testigos no reconociera a Zougham hasta trece meses después de la masacre? ¿Qué más da que algunos familiares de la otra testigo fueran denunciados por el juez Del Olmo por intentar colarse como falsas víctimas del 11-M? Todo eso no son más que intentos de desprestigio, porque está claro que esas testigos vieron lo que vieron: a Jamal Zougham paseando por el tren con una mochila, aunque la familia de Zougham jure que a esa hora estaba en su casa durmiendo.


Así pues, todo está claro: Jamal Zougham y los de Leganés (excepción hecha del que salió corriendo del piso), más algunos otros que tampoco importa demasiado quién son exactamente, colocaron en los trenes trece bombas que eran como esa que apareció en una comisaría de Vallecas 18 horas después de la masacre. Y no hay más misterio.


Y por lo que respecta a quién ideó y ordenó aquella masacre (lo que los medios conspiranoicos llaman el "autor intelectual"), el que no tengamos ningún nombre concreto no quiere decir nada. *¿No está claro que los de Leganés eran islamistas? Pues entonces alguien, en alguna de esas redes de islamismo internacional, decidió en algún momento atentar contra España, y no tiene demasiada importancia que fuera un Mohamed, un Abdelmahid o un Yousef quien diera la orden*. El Tribunal Supremo ha dicho que esa célula del 11-M no guardaba relación jerárquica con Al Qaeda, pero eso es lo de menos, porque el caso es que eran islamistas, como se demuestra por su suicidio en Leganés.


19) Y para aquellos que insisten en sembrar dudas sobre cosas que están claras, el que a los dueños de la casa de Morata de Tajuña donde se montaron las bombas (cuya pertenencia a Al Qaeda sí está demostrada) no se les llegara siquiera a imputar en el proceso, tan solo significa que tenemos un sistema garantista y democrático. Y para nada puede deducirse de ahí que el atentado no guarda relación con el islamismo.


Nos ha costado diez años, pero por fin las teorías de la conspiración han sido desbaratadas. Porque, a menos que uno sea uno de esos periodistas que buscan enriquecerse jugando con el dolor de los españoles y con la memoria de aquel atentado, nadie que lea esta sencilla descripción de los hechos puede albergar ni la más mínima duda sobre lo que sucedió aquel 11 de marzo y sobre las investigaciones posteriores.


Luis del Pino - La derrota de la conspiraci?n - Libertad Digital

.


----------



## Sonico (10 Mar 2014)

Tarúguez dijo:


> Al margen de otras consideraciones sobre LdP...lo que me he reído:
> 
> 
> 
> .



Riase menos y lea más y deje de hacer el lelo.

ElPeriódico.com | Noticia

ya vale campeón.


----------



## M. Priede (10 Mar 2014)

Sonico dijo:


> Riase menos y lea más y deje de hacer el lelo.
> 
> ElPeriódico.com | Noticia
> 
> ya vale campeón.



No, caradura, no, no pongas un enlace y salgas corriendo. Rebate lo que ha colgado Tarúguez. Si tan claro lo tienes, demuestra que tus argumentos son mejores, o que los otros no son válidos. ¿Lo rebate El Periódico? No; habla de otra cosa. Así que si quieres demostrar que lo dicho por LdP es falso, demuéstralo.


----------



## Plvs Vltra (10 Mar 2014)

Mass Mierda obsesionada con decir que ETA no fue, fueron los islamistas... sino eres un conspiracionista/desiquilibrado







De la portada de ElPais:







:bla:


----------



## Tarúguez (10 Mar 2014)

*Sonico*



*Lee con atención el comentario 13 del forero Watson16 en otro foro*

Vozpópuli - Zouhier insiste en la teoría de la conspiración del 11M: "Nos han mentido y engañado"


*Pues porque hubo dos atentados. No sólo uno. 


Lo dramático, es que el primero, el "original" que en realidad no buscaba víctimas probablemente se organizó desde "dentro", una operación "casera" controlada por los servicios secretos e influir en las elecciones a favor del gobierno. [size=+2]*[/size] 


Pero, paralelamente había otra operación (paises extranjeros, como mínimo dos ) que sí buscaba la MASACRE y apoyada y aprovechando la operación "casera"[size=+2]*[/size] . La primera operación ( la casera)[size=+2]*[/size] no tenía ni puñetera idea de que se estaba produciendo la otra ( la extranjera).


La primera era una operación "local" sucia y asquerosa pero sin víctimas, solo buscaba efectos internos y solo electorales.[size=+2]*[/size] 


La segunda "la extranjera" buscaba víctimas y que España cambiara radicalmente en su estrategia política nacional e internacional. ¿Quiénes fueron los más beneficiados? Por este orden : 1) Francia 2) Usa 3) Marruecos. 


Porqué hubo destrucción de pruebas? Por qué la instrucción judicial fue un desastre? Porque había que eliminar las pruebas de la primera operación, la "casera".[size=+2]*[/size] ¿Por qué no se denuncia la otra, la que provocó la masacre? Porque inmediatamente se haría pública la primera.[size=+2]*[/size]


Resumiendo, los tienen cogidos por los huevos.[size=+2]*[/size] *


[size=+2]***[/size]*Chamartín/eta*:

La policía frustra un atentado de ETA en Nochebuena en una estación de Madrid | Edición impresa | EL PAÃS


[size=+2]***[/size]*Cañaveras/eta*:

La detenci?n de dos etarras con 500 kilos de explosivos frustra un atentado inminente en Madrid - Libertad Digital


[size=+2]***[/size]*El chino /islamistas*

_*Emilio Suárez Trashorras es trasladado el 18 de marzo de 2004 a las dependencias de la Unidad Central de Información de la Policía, en Madrid, donde cuenta con pelos y señales todo lo referente a Jamal, su viaje a Asturias -teóricamente en busca de explosivos- y su casita de Morata. Los policías sólo tenían que haber acudido al domicilio de Jamal para detenerle, ya que esas noches -la del 18 y la del 19 de marzo- durmió junto a su mujer en su domicilio de Madrid.* 


El rastro de Jamal y Mirian es fácilmente detectable. En el domicilio de la madre de ella, Rosa María de Inés Vicente, y del que era su compañero sentimental, Juan Luis Paredes Izique, en la calle de Pozas de Madrid, se encontraron documentos oficiales a nombre de Jamal Ahmidan y de Rosa María Aguayo en los que figuraba, desde hacía meses, su casa. Rosa María, Mirian, siempre vivió a caballo entre la calle de Villalobos y la de Pozas.


El domicilio de la calle de Villalobos había sido alquilado en 1994 por Angel Cano Santacruz a Mostafá Ahmidan, uno de los hermanos de Jamal. Por él pasaron moros sospechosos como Abdelilah El Fadual y otros muchos, por lo que ese piso tenía que ser conocido por la Policía.


A nombre de Jamal Ahmidan y de Rosa María, la Policía encontró en el piso de la calle de Pozas, además de la partida de nacimiento de Jamal y un permiso de conducir marroquí a su nombre, un certificado de inscripción patronal a nombre de ambos y por triplicado. En la misma carpetilla negra se encontraba ¡un certificado de matrimonio! expedido por el Centro Cultural Islámico de Madrid en el que figuraban los nombres de los contrayentes, Jamal Ahmidan y Rosa María Aguayo de Inés, con sus nombres, apellidos y su domicilio.


*Además, ya el 5 de marzo la Guardia Civil pregunta por Jamal Ahmidan y por Trashorras a la propietaria del Toyota, el vehículo robado que utilizó Jamal en su viaje a Asturias. Resulta evidente que, al menos desde esa fecha, las fuerzas del orden podían haber detenido a Jamal como mínimo para que respondiera por el robo de ese vehículo, por usar documentación falsa, por participar en una banda activa de traficantes de droga y por buscar explosivos*.


Eso sin contar con el rastro delictivo que dejó en Bilbao y San Sebastián desde la noche del 31 de diciembre de 2003, cuando disparó contra un individuo y rajó la cara a otro.


*No quisieron detenerle.* 


*Se busca y detiene antes a varios de sus hermanos y no es hasta el 30 de marzo cuando se pide la búsqueda y captura internacional de Jamal Ahmidan*, de los hermanos Oulad Akcha, de Serhane El Tunecino, de Abdenabi Kounja y de Said Berraj.Claro, ese día, Jamal ya estaba ilocalizable. 


*Tres días más tarde, todos ellos volaban por los aires en el piso de Leganés.*_

Los agujeros negros del 11-M (XXVI): Las mil caras de ‘El Chino’ Â« Tribuna Libre

--------------------------------------

Quizá así entiendas el porqué Aznar ordena abrir la 2ª línea de investigación, la vía islamista [size=+2]***[/size]:


*“quisiera reconstruir algunos puntos que considero relevantes en aquellas horas …. se realiza una investigación sobre el contenido de una furgoneta hallada en Alcalá, en la que aparece una cinta comercial con grabaciones del Corán y varios detonadores… mis instrucciones para que se abriera una segunda línea de investigación [islamista] a partir de los elementos encontrados en el vehículo.”*


Página 3 de la transcripción oficial de su declaración en la Comisión de Investigación.

PopUpCGI




Y en menor medida, lo que dice en Georgetown[size=+2]***[/size]:


_Esto es porque, para empezar, como hemos aprendido posteriormente, *los atentados del 11 M en Madrid comenzaron a prepararse en octubre de 2001, mucho antes de que la campaña de Iraq se iniciase o incluso se preparase. De todas formas, hay más. 


Si el problema parte desde los escritos y dichos de Bin Laden, su intención está clarísima. Se darán cuenta de que el problema que España tiene con Al Qaeda y el terrorismo islámico no comienzan con la crisis de Iraq. De hecho, no tiene nada que ver con las decisiones del Gobierno. Deben retroceder al menos 1.300 años, a principios del siglo octavo, cuando España, recientemente invadida por los moros, rehusó a convertirse en otra pieza más del mundo islámico* y comenzó una larga batalla para recobrar su identidad. Este proceso de reconquista fue largo, unos 800 años. 


De todas formas, terminó satisfactoriamente Hay muchos musulmanes radicales que continúan recordando esta derrota, muchos más de los que la mente occidental es capaz de imaginar. *Osama Bin Laden es uno de ellos. Su primera declaración después del 11 -S -repito, del 11 -S- no comenzó refiriéndose a Nueva York o Iraq. Sus primeras palabras fueron una lamentación por la pérdida de Al-Andalus -la España musulmana medieval-* y comparando la ocupación de Jerusalén por los israelíes. _


[YOUTUBE]e7no1WObcRs[/YOUTUBE]


.


----------



## M. Priede (11 Mar 2014)

Sé ve que Watson nos lee.


----------



## Pepinho (11 Mar 2014)

No ha sido nadie y las urnas lo verificaron.


----------



## sisebuto (11 Mar 2014)

<object width="640" height="480"><param name="movie" value="//www.youtube.com/v/rV7DH8dk9qo?hl=es_ES&amp;version=3"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="//www.youtube.com/v/rV7DH8dk9qo?hl=es_ES&amp;version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="640" height="480" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>

Tertulia especial 10º aniversario del 11-M - 11/03/14 - YouTube
Federico hace una tertulia especial con motivo del 10º aniversario del 11-M junto a Javier Somalo, Luis del Pino, Fernando Lázaro e Ignacio López Bru


----------



## El que te focka (11 Mar 2014)

Llevo ya unos cuantos días encabronadísimo. La semana pasada machacándonos todos los días desde los mass mierda con el Día de la Mujer Trabajadora: que si las mujeres son muy buenas, que están discriminadas porque cobran poco en comparación con los hombres, que si las mujeres mandaran el mundo sería mejor, que si la violencia mashihtahh... Y entre ayer y hoy metiéndose con las "teorías de la conspiración" del 11-M. Hoy, en La Sexta, en el programa del gordo que está con Ana Pastor, si no han dicho la expresión "teoría de la conspiración" cinco veces en un minuto, no la han dicho ninguna. Se han referido a Luis del Pino como "un friki de Internet", etc... Totalmente vomitivo. Ojalá se descubra algún día el pastel y alguien le pegue una paliza a todos estos sinvergüenzas.


----------



## Limón (11 Mar 2014)

Es la mayor infamia que se recuerda. La puta izmierda asquerosa se retrato como lo que es.
El triste consuelo es como acabaron los 8 años del ZP.


----------



## señor_Seat_Marbella (11 Mar 2014)

Quien no se sepa, que el 11m fue un golpe de estado perpetrado por los cuerpos de seguridad del estado y ETA en connivencia con el psoe, que se lo haga mirar. Porque hay infinidad de pruebas que asi lo atestiguan.

Pruebas periciales independientes confirman que había dioxido de silicio, componente fundamental de los explosivos utilizados por ETA.

El juez instructor ignora los hechos acaecidos en la comisaria de Carabanchel el día del 11m. Varios policias confirman la visita del asesor personal de ZP Paco García Fernández al comisario Marcial López en la mañana del atentado. El asesor de ZP le habría comunicado que habría que colocar varias mochilas con explosivos en trenes para culpar a los moritos. Una de ellas será encontrada, previo aviso, por los acólitos del comisario de Vallecas.

Varios supervivientes afirman ver a Igor Azpilua Magor alias "Txapelita" en los alrededores de Atocha. Estos testigos aseguran que portaba una mochila y un maletín."

Los vagones de los trenes afectados son convenientemente eliminados para deshacerse de las pruebas que señalarían la clara participación de ETA.

Se confirmaron conversaciones entre Otegui y Rubalcaba semanas antes del atentado. Otegui sería el intermediario entre ETA y la cúpula del nazi Rubalcaba.

No se que va a ser de este país, pero esta claro que yo no me quedaré para verlo. Los massmierda os engañan como borregos y vosotros lo consentís impunemente.


----------



## sisebuto (11 Mar 2014)

<object width="480" height="360"><param name="movie" value="//www.youtube.com/v/pnnYPN33hsQ?hl=es_ES&amp;version=3"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="//www.youtube.com/v/pnnYPN33hsQ?hl=es_ES&amp;version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="480" height="360" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>

Cara a cara entre Luis del Pino y Miguel Platón por en 11-M - YouTube
Debate entre Luis del Pino y Miguel Platón por el 11-M y las dos versiones enfrentadas de la masacre.


----------



## Leolfredo_borrado (11 Mar 2014)

Cada día se inventan más chorradas para despistar.

Y seguimos con el "fue ETA" para tapar a los verdaderos poderes a los que está vendida nuestra "clase dirigente".





señor_Seat_Marbella dijo:


> Quien no se sepa, que el 11m fue un golpe de estado perpetrado por los cuerpos de seguridad del estado y ETA en connivencia con el psoe, que se lo haga mirar. Porque hay infinidad de pruebas que asi lo atestiguan.
> 
> Pruebas periciales independientes confirman que había dioxido de silicio, componente fundamental de los explosivos utilizados por ETA.
> 
> ...


----------



## Plvs Vltra (11 Mar 2014)

sisebuto dijo:


> <object width="480" height="360"><param name="movie" value="//www.youtube.com/v/pnnYPN33hsQ?hl=es_ES&amp;version=3"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="//www.youtube.com/v/pnnYPN33hsQ?hl=es_ES&amp;version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="480" height="360" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>
> 
> Cara a cara entre Luis del Pino y Miguel Platón por en 11-M - YouTube
> Debate entre Luis del Pino y Miguel Platón por el 11-M y las dos versiones enfrentadas de la masacre.



Es increible como Miguel Platon evade el argumento de la metralla de Luis de Pinto en el minuto 5:20

Por favor hagan un hilo aparte sobre Luis de Pinto


----------



## M. Priede (11 Mar 2014)

Plvs Vltra dijo:


> Es increible como Miguel Platon evade el argumento de la metralla de Luis de Pinto en el minuto 5:20
> 
> Por favor hagan un hilo aparte sobre Luis de Pinto



Sí, sobre Luis el de Pinto. El de Parla, no; el de Pinto.

---------- Post added 11-mar-2014 at 19:52 ----------




señor_Seat_Marbella dijo:


> Quien no se sepa, que el 11m fue un golpe de estado perpetrado por los cuerpos de seguridad del estado y ETA en connivencia con el psoe, que se lo haga mirar. Porque hay infinidad de pruebas que asi lo atestiguan.
> 
> Pruebas periciales independientes confirman que había dioxido de silicio, componente fundamental de los explosivos utilizados por ETA.
> 
> ...



Estepaís está como está por borregos como usted. Y nosotros lo consentimos, ciertamente. Qué remedio.


----------



## sisebuto (11 Mar 2014)

señor_Seat_Marbella dijo:


> Quien no se sepa, que el 11m fue un golpe de estado perpetrado por los cuerpos de seguridad del estado y ETA en connivencia con el psoe, que se lo haga mirar. Porque hay infinidad de pruebas que asi lo atestiguan.
> 
> [...]



Sería un golpe de Estado pero no sé contra quién, porque la versión oficial se montó casi en su totalidad bajo gobierno del PP y se juzgó por un magistrado que el PP metió en la Audiencia Nacional con calzador. 10 años despues no sólo ese PP vuelve a gobernar en el Estado del que supuestamente fue expulsado por ese golpe sino que alguno que presentaron como víctima del mismo, digamos Aznar, acumula sillas en consejos de administración y se le concede una presencia mediática como nunca mientras su familia disfruta de altos cargos políticos o privilegios en negocios relacionados con el régimen de golpistas que presuntamente lo desterró al ostracismo más cruel. 

Qué golpe de Estado tan raro ¿no? Porque más bie tengo la impresión que aquí no hay nada que no hubiese ya en 2004.


----------



## AzulyBlanco (11 Mar 2014)

Yo lo que no entiendo es la necesidad de un golpe de estado, cuando ambos partidos son similares en las cuestiones esenciales. Claro es que en ese caso no es un golpe de estado. Es un golpe de gobierno.

Lo de Carrero Blanco está bien claro, se cambie el régimen. Pero aquí el régimen sigue, y sigue por los mismos derroteros que en el 2004, más o menos.


----------



## Tarúguez (12 Mar 2014)

AzulyBlanco dijo:


> Yo lo que no entiendo es la necesidad de un golpe de estado, cuando ambos partidos son similares en las cuestiones esenciales. Claro es que en ese caso no es un golpe de estado. Es un golpe de gobierno.
> 
> Lo de Carrero Blanco está bien claro, se cambie el régimen. Pero aquí el régimen sigue, y sigue por los mismos derroteros que en el 2004, más o menos.





Si a pesar de los atentados, hubiése ganado el pp (como ahora estamos viendo) hubiése hecho exactamente igual que el psoe.


Querían un cambio en las políticas de Estado, a nivel nacional (desestabilización) y a nivel internacional (sumisión) y daba igual que gobernase el PPSOE que el PPSOE, tras el castigo del 11-M y 193 muertos y más de 1.500 heridos, el PPSOE entendió.


----------------------------------------

En otro orden de cosas...


Hay que leer entre líneas:


*Los agujeros negros del 11-M I (Fernando Múgica )*


*El 10 de marzo, miércoles, el Gobierno de José María Aznar está muy tranquilo. Sabe por todas las encuestas que cuatro días después va a ganar las elecciones. 


El propio Felipe González lo declara en un círculo de íntimos esa misma tarde: «No tendrán la mayoría absoluta, pero van a ganar las elecciones».


Al presidente le tienen preparado un regalo de fin de curso.Sus colaboradores más próximos saben que para él, la lucha contra ETA ha sido uno de los ejes centrales de su actuación. 


Por eso, las Fuerzas de Seguridad le van a dar una gran satisfacción que a la vez servirá como una última catapulta electoral para arrasar en los comicios: la captura, de golpe, de toda la cúpula de la banda y de prácticamente todos sus comandos operativos conocidos. 


Aznar podrá así, dentro de su último mandato y por un margen de un par de días, cumplir con una de sus promesas más solemnes: acabar con el grueso de la organización terrorista.


Se ha elegido cuidadosamente la fecha del gran golpe: la noche del viernes 12 de marzo, justo en el momento en que el país abandona la campaña electoral para sumergirse en la jornada de reflexión. 


Los agentes de campo están cada uno en su puesto vigilando a los terroristas. 


El secreto de la operación es absoluto. 


Las Fuerzas de Seguridad han trasladado al Gobierno, en las últimas semanas, su preocupación al considerar que ETA puede intentar un atentado salvaje que irrumpa de forma determinante en la campaña electoral. 


En este sentido, se han analizado hasta la saciedad los intentos de la banda por volar trenes en la estación madrileña de Chamartín coincidiendo con la tarde de la Nochebuena última.


Hay detalles de Inteligencia que indican que es muy posible la utilización de mochilas. Los dos jóvenes capturados en una carretera comarcal de Cuenca con una furgoneta en la que transportaban 500 kilogramos de explosivos, Irkus Badillo y Gorka Vidal, han declarado que ETA les había ordenado la colocación en la estación de esquí de Baqueira Beret, en las últimas Navidades, de 12 bolsas y mochilas con explosivos para que explotaran de una forma coordinada.Tras observar el terreno desistieron de la acción.


Todos han dado por supuesto que la Guardia Civil está detrás de la captura en una operación de seguimiento de la furgoneta desde Francia, pero no es cierto. 


Aunque parezca imposible, ha sido una detención casual. 


Eso quiere decir que no tienen a los nuevos comandos jóvenes tan controlados como creían. ¿Para qué pueden querer 500 kilos de explosivos en Madrid el 28 de febrero si no es para destrozar las elecciones?*

La Bitácora de Kickjor


-------------------------------------



*Los agujeros negros del 11-M (Fernando Múgica)*



LOS AGUJEROS NEGROS DEL 11-M (XXXIV) El testigo clave de la 'trama asturiana' confiesa: «Quiero contar todo lo que sé antes de que me maten»

LOS AGUJEROS NEGROS DEL 11-M (XXXIII) Soy una víctima de un golpe de Estado encubierto tras un grupo de musulmanes

LOS AGUJEROS NEGROS DEL 11-M (XXXII) Matanza de animales en la finca de Lavandera

LOS AGUJEROS NEGROS DEL 11-M (XXXII bis) Cuando la nitroglicerina dinamita el sumario POr Juan Ignacio Del Burgo

LOS AGUJEROS NEGROS DEL 11-M (XXXI) Lavandera: «El que intentó asesinarme era un profesional

LOS AGUJEROS NEGROS DEL 11-M (XXX).- La furgoneta del 11-M tenía una tarjeta del Grupo Mondragón en el salpicadero

LOS AGUJEROS NEGROS DEL 11-M (XXIX) Policías de Alcalá que examinaron la furgoneta aseguran que estaba vacía

LOS AGUJEROS NEGROS DEL 11-M (XXVIII).- Pruebas amañadas

LOS AGUJEROS NEGROS DEL 11-M (XXVII) No existe,

LOS AGUJEROS NEGROS DEL 11-M (XXVI).- Las mil caras de 'El Chino'

LOS AGUJEROS NEGROS DEL 11-M (XXV). Las mentiras de 'El Gitanillo'

LOS AGUJEROS NEGROS DEL 11-M (XXIV).Las "verdades" de Emilio

LOS AGUJEROS NEGROS DEL 11-M (XXIII). Emilio imputado y protegido

LOS AGUJEROS NEGROS DEL 11-M (XXII) Un imputado declara que la Policía le forzó a vincular el 11-M con Irak

LOS AGUJEROS NEGROS DEL 11-M (XXI). ¿El policía que preparó las bombas?

LOS AGUJEROS NEGROS DEL 11-M (XX) Las Mentiras sobre la Metanamina

LOS AGUJEROS NEGROS DEL 11-M (XIX) Las Mentiras de Manolón

LOS AGUJEROS NEGROS DEL 11-M (XVIII) "Para que recuerdes a tu mujer"

LOS AGUJEROS NEGROS DEL 11-M (XVII) La mochila número 13

LOS AGUJEROS NEGROS DEL 11-M (XVI) Las Copias Secretas

LOS AGUJEROS NEGROS DEL 11-M (XV) - Huarte, el peon sacrificado

LOS AGUJEROS NEGROS DEL 11-M (XIV) Las piedras de pulgarcito

LOS AGUJEROS NEGROS DEL 11-M (XIII ).- - La dinamita fantasma

LOS AGUJEROS NEGROS DEL 11-M ( XII ) El testigo desprotegido

LOS AGUJEROS NEGROS DEL 11-M (XI) El terror de un valiente

LOS AGUJEROS NEGROS DEL 11-M (X) El calvario de un testigo protegido

LOS AGUJEROS NEGROS DEL 11-M (IX) La policía permitió a Carmen Toro esconder la dinamita de su hermano

LOS AGUJEROS NEGROS DEL 11-M (VIII) La extraña 'caravana de la muerte'

LOS AGUJEROS NEGROS DEL 11-M (VII) Toro y Trashorras intentaban en 2001 'montar bombas con móviles' y la Guardia Civil lo sabía

LOS AGUJEROS NEGROS DEL 11-M (VI) El hombre de acero

LOS AGUJEROS NEGROS DEL 11-M(V) El jefe de la Guardia Civil de Asturias no investigó la trama de la dinamita

LOS AGUJEROS NEGROS DEL 11-M (IV) El 'caso Trashorras'

LOS AGUJEROS NEGROS DEL 11-M (III) Así se transportó la dinamita

LOS AGUJEROS NEGROS DEL 11-M (II). La 'célula' de Avilés

LOS AGUJEROS NEGROS DEL 11-M (I) Los agujeros negros del 11-M - Una versión policial repleta de incongruencias

La Bitácora de Kickjor

.


----------



## sisebuto (12 Mar 2014)

Blanco y en botella.

<object width="640" height="360"><param name="movie" value="//www.youtube.com/v/607OdQ7Wr2k?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="//www.youtube.com/v/607OdQ7Wr2k?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="640" height="360" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>

Las pruebas falsas
Una furgoneta y una mochila. Así comenzó el engaño

La mochila de Vallecas y la furgoneta Kangoo son los dos principales señuelos que dirigieron la investigación hacia la versión oficial.

Los trenes, y prácticamente todas las evidencias recogidas en ellos, se hicieron desaparecer. No quedó nada, por tanto, con lo que determinar qué explosivo estalló en los trenes o cuál era la composición de los artefactos explosivos utilizados.

Sin embargo, dieciocho horas después de la masacre, nos dicen que encontraron una bolsa-bomba sin detonar en una comisaría de Vallecas. Y a partir de ahí, razonando a la inversa, le dijeron a la opinión pública que las bombas de los trenes eran como esa mochila de Vallecas.

En otras palabras, lo que se hizo fue sustituir las pruebas reales del caso por otra prueba aparecida, muchas horas después de la masacre, en dependencias policiales.

A partir de esa mochila milagrosa, se construyó todo el caso del 11-M: tirando del hilo de una tarjeta telefónica contenida en la mochila se produjeron las primeras detenciones de supuestos islamistas; tirando del hilo de la Goma-2 ECO que contenía la mochila, se llegó a la trama asturiana de suministro de dinamita, etc.

Pero, si la mochila de Vallecas es una prueba colocada, entonces todo aquello a lo que se llega a partir de ella sería falso. La pregunta es, por tanto: ¿Es la mochila de Vallecas una prueba falsa, una prueba colocada? Las evidencias en este sentido son abrumadoras.

Vea aquí por qué la mochila es una prueba falsa


La furgoneta Kangoo

Cronológicamente, la furgoneta Kangoo es la primera de las pruebas fundamentales del caso, porque la aparición en ella de una cinta coránica, poco después del mediodía del 11-M, inauguró la tesis de la autoría islamista.

Según la versión oficial que se le presentó a la opinión pública, la furgoneta Kangoo es uno de los vehículos usados por los terroristas para desplazarse hasta Alcalá de Henares con las bombas. Sería en Alcalá donde tomarían los trenes que salían hacia Madrid, para depositar allí su mortífera carga. Los terroristas habrían dejado abandonada la furgoneta en las proximidades de la estación para subirse a los trenes.

Sin embargo, la cantidad de indicios que apuntan a que la furgoneta Kangoo es una prueba amañada es tan abrumadora como en el caso de la mochila de Vallecas.

Vea aquí por qué la Kangoo es una prueba falsa
​


----------



## Tarúguez (12 Mar 2014)

Buen vídeo *sisebuto*.


Fíjate, que yo creía que hasta la Goma 2 de la mochila, también tenía "mete", aunque no fueran cartuchos, pero resulta que no...

...aunque tampoco es significativo para la chapuza.








.


----------



## sisebuto (12 Mar 2014)

La otra versión.

<embed allowScriptAccess="never" src="http://player.longtailvideo.com/player5.10.swf?file=http://sermedia-f.akamaihd.net/cadenaser/2014/03/20140311csrcsrnac_55_Aes_LAU.mp4&amp;skin=http://www.longtailvideo.com/files/skins/xero/5/xero.zip&amp;controlbar=over&amp;transparent=true&amp;image=http://img844.imageshack.us/img844/7381/ruzw.jpg" loop="false" quality="high" scale="noborder" wmode="transparent" bgcolor="#000000" width="420" height="225" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/shockwave/download/**********?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash"></embed>


*'María' (Testigo C-65): "Soy víctima de un periódico y de un atentado"*
Charlamos con 'María', testigo protegido del 11-M que identificó a Jamal Zougam, y su abogado, Gonzalo Boyé.​

---------- Post added 12-mar-2014 at 03:09 ----------

Blanco y botella.

<object width="640" height="360"><param name="movie" value="//www.youtube.com/v/FdWTLkxaOcQ?hl=es_ES&amp;version=3"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="//www.youtube.com/v/FdWTLkxaOcQ?hl=es_ES&amp;version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="640" height="360" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>

Skoda Fabia y Leganés
El coche fantasma y el piso de los muertos

Además de la mochila y la Kangoo, hay otras dos pruebas fundamentales: el coche Skoda Fabia y el episodio de Leganés.

La tercera de las pruebas fundamentales del caso, un coche Skoda Fabia que también apareció en Alcalá de Henares lleno de pistas que apuntaban a islamistas, no es que presente indicios de falsedad: es que el propio tribunal del 11-M terminó descartándolo, ante las abrumadoras evidencias de que era una prueba colocada.

Ese coche Skoda Fabia apareció en Alcalá de Henares tres meses después de los atentados, el 13 de junio de 2004, a muy pocos metros de donde había aparecido la furgoneta Kangoo en la propia mañana del 11-M. Y la historia oficial que se incorporó al sumario es que ese coche había sido robado en Alicante en septiembre de 2003 por un delincuente chileno, que luego se lo habría vendido en noviembre a uno de los islamistas supuestamente responsables del 11-M. Entonces, los islamistas habrían utilizado la furgoneta Kangoo y el coche Skoda Fabia para desplazarse a Alcalá de Henares con su mortífera carga de bombas en la madrugada del 11-M, dejando después abandonados allí esos dos coches.

Sin embargo, las investigaciones de El Mundo y Libertad Digital permitieron demostrar que la historia hacía aguas por todas partes.


En primer lugar, resulta inverosímil que ese coche Skoda Fabia no fuera detectado en la propia mañana del 11-M, dado que se encontraba a muy pocos metros de donde apareció la furgoneta Kangoo. ¿Cómo es posible que se tardara tres meses en localizar ese segundo coche usado por los terroristas?

De hecho, la policía de Alcalá de Henares "peinó" la zona alrededor de la estación de tren en los días siguientes al 11-M, para tratar de localizar otros vehículos que pudieran haber usado los terroristas. Los datos incorporados al sumario demuestran que se hicieron en esos días más de 400 consultas desde Alcalá a la base de datos de matrículas de la Policía. Ninguna de las matrículas consultadas es la del Skoda, lo que indica, con poco margen de duda, que ese Skoda Fabia no se encontraba en aquella calle de Alcalá de Henares en la mañana del 11-M. Por tanto, fue colocado en Alcalá de Henares con posterioridad al atentado.

Es improbable que los islamistas compraran dicho coche en noviembre de 2003 y lo tuvieran en su poder hasta marzo de 2004, porque el coche fue denunciado en diciembre de 2003 como abandonado por un portero de la C/ Avenida de Bruselas, en Madrid, desapareciendo de aquella calle poco después de esa denuncia del portero.

El delincuente chileno que supuestamente había robado el coche incurrió en numerosas contradicciones al ser llamado a declarar por el juez instructor: confundió, por ejemplo, la fecha de la supuesta venta a un islamista (ante la Policía dijo que noviembre, mientras que ante el juez dijo que octubre) y confundió incluso el color del vehículo que decía haber robado.

Poco después de su declaración, aquel delincuente chileno fue expulsado de España en aplicación de la Ley de Extranjería sin permiso del juez Del Olmo, a pesar de estar imputado en la causa.

No es extraño, por tanto, que el tribunal del 11-M decidiera descartar discretamente como prueba aquel Skoda Fabia. La historia era completamente inverosímil y había demasiados indicios de que la prueba era fabricada.

*¿Por qué el episodio de Leganés es una prueba falsa?*

El episodio de Leganés se utilizó para terminar de convencernos a todos de que el 11-M había sido un atentado islamista. Tras ver el estallido del piso en directo en todos los telediarios, ¿a quién le quedaban dudas de que allí había muerto algún musulmán que algo tenía que ver con los cuatro trenes reventados?

Y, sin embargo, con el correr del tiempo, fue quedando claro que Leganés fue una chapucera operación de inteligencia, lo que el argot técnico denomina "un cierre de expediente", donde se dejaron demasiados flecos sin cubrir.

Vea aquí todos los cabos sueltos del episodio de Leganés
​


----------



## Tarúguez (12 Mar 2014)

*Pobrecica mía*


T: Testigo C-65

MF: Ministerio Fiscal



T: Sí, sí que está muy cerca para bajarme en Atocha para cambiar el tren. 

MF: ¿Recuerda eh… eh… haber visto a alguien en especial, en particular, aquel día en el vagón donde usted iba viajando? 

T: Sí 

MF: ¿Qué es lo que vio exactamente? 

T: En… En camino de… camino de San Fernando hasta Coslada paso un… un chico con una mochila azul, me tocó el hombro derecho y paso en vagón de enfren… abrió la puerta y paso en vagón de enfrente. 

MF: El vagón de delante. 

T: De delante sí. 

MF: Esa persona. ¿Le llegó a ver usted la cara? 

T: Sí. 

MF: ¿Cómo era? ¿Era un chico o una chica? 

T: No. Era un chico. 

MF: ¿Y cómo era? 

T: Era un chico alto… eh… tenía una chaqueta azul, gris así oscuro, *tenía una mochila azul clarita* y la… yo le miro porque la puerta del vagón estaba un señor leyendo un libro y cuando abrió le empujo a este señor y paso al vagón de delante. 

MF: ¿Recuerda usted que cuando declaró ante la policía el día 1 de abril de 2004 y posteriormente *en el juzgado dijo que llevaba una bolsa de deporte de color oscuro?* 

T: Sí, una bolsa de color así, azul. Yo le miro la cara que yo pienso que es… 

MF: *Pero es que acaba usted de decir que era una bolsa de color claro.* 

T: *Eh…* inocho:

MF: ¿Recuerda exactamente el color de la bolsa? 

[...]


http://www.peones-negros.com/docs/Juicio/TranscripcionesVistaOral/TP_Trenes_C-65.pdf



*C-65 dió tres versiones distintas al identificar a Zougam, sin contar la que diera ante el Consulado de su país. 


Primero ante la policía aseguró que se fijó en Zougam porque tuvo un incidente al cambiar de vagón, al Juez del Olmo le dijo que Jamal la había "rozado" y a Bermudez que la había "desplazado. 


También se debe reseñar que cuando la entrevistó El Mundo dijo que él se había girado y entonces ella le vió la cara. Eso sí, la foto había sido difundida masivamente días antes. 


C-65 llegó a decir que le cayó encima un cadáver, lo cual es no solo improbable, sino que es prácticamente imposible, ya que en su vagón, el 5º vagón, no hubo ni muertos ni heridos graves. C-65 y su marido consiguieron la nacionalidad española y 100.000 € de indemnización.*

La negativa a venderse de Zougam. ¿Podría significar una prueba de la farsa del 11M?

.-


----------



## Plvs Vltra (12 Mar 2014)

sisebuto abri qui un hilo sobre *Luis del Pino* y todos sus videos y articulos:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-periodista-analiza-pruebas-falsas-y-mas.html


----------



## Tarúguez (12 Mar 2014)

[YOUTUBE]QP4qJ3xPHek[/YOUTUBE]


*El desguace de pruebas comenzó antes que los entierros*


El desguace de pruebas comenz? antes que los entierros - Libertad Digital


La destrucci?n de los trenes - Libertad Digital

.


----------



## Tarúguez (30 Mar 2014)

Y sigue de vuelta la burra al trigo...























.


----------



## M. Priede (30 Mar 2014)

Tarúguez

Cosas de Casimiro. Si El Mundo era oficialista (dejó de serlo cuando Rajoy le intentó mover la silla a Pedrojota, y además consiguió que se fuera, pero no antes) ahora con García Abadillo mucho más.


----------



## santi (2 Abr 2014)

Y pienso yo... No sería que la exitosa política anti-eta de Aznar iba a propiciar que se destapara todo el tinglado de lo que realmente es eta.

El atentado está hecho para dejar claro quién tiene la sartén por el mango.

Eta siempre fue un instrumento de ingeniería social diseñado desde servicios secretos.

El Gal del Psoe fué una chapuza a propósito para ir contra el típico colgado etarra, no contra la raíz (un elemento para retroalimentar a la bestia )


----------



## Sonico (2 Abr 2014)

M. Priede dijo:


> Aciertan quienes dicen que ese atentado se realizó bajo la cobertura de *unas maniobras de la OTAN*, tal y como suele hacerse en todos los atentados de falsa bandera. Estas maniobras, justamente, que finalizaron escasas horas antes de que estallaran las bombas en los trenes de Madrid:



Bip... desconexión atomática....Error E-000000245888, Windows se apagará para proteger el sistema de ataques de "soñaware"...:XX:

---------- Post added 02-abr-2014 at 09:37 ----------




M. Priede dijo:


> El mulo
> 
> ¡Cómo firma así, hombre! Pienso lo mismo que usted y no me tengo por tal
> 
> ...




Pero fíjate si somos ceporros los españoles... en Inglaterra, pusieron otras en unos atobuses, otra célula islámica de las muchas que hay por ahí sueltas, porque dicen los expertos en terrorismo islámico, y saben más que nosotros, que estas células trabajan por libre y no son una organización homogenea llamada Alqeda, sino que hay muchas. Pues nosotros, españoles de bien y de mal, todavía estamos dándole vueltas y más vueltas después de quedar clarísimo que lo que ha pasado ha sido que cada uno se ha creido lo que le ha dado la gana y como el PP mintió descaradamente en este asunto, sembrando dudas hacia ETA, cuando todo se ha aclarado, cada uno ha seguido creyendo lo que le convenía y otros se lo han inventado y se lo han llevado calentito. En inglaterra, hicieron más o menos lo mismo pero con menos muertos, pero desde luego los Londinenses que no se odian a sí mismos, como nos pasa a todos, no se han montado las pajas mentales que estoy leyendo por aquí. De verdad que a veces sinto verguenza ajena. Sobre todo cuando veo al chulito que hizo de enlace con los explosivos, a esa rata que además dicen que era nuestro confidente, que es mentira, no lo era lo hacen para joderlo porque si dicen eso, es para que lo rechace su gente y lo trate de chivato, pero aquí el personal sabe que en realida, estaba de sus amigos islámicos, que el Islam es lo que es y la justicia española (y la mundial ahora mismo) es lo que es y míralo, en la calle, mientras si que hubiera fallado a sus islámistas, estaria muerto, que no se andan con chiquilladas... me da pena y rabia cuando veo a este tipejo reirse de nosotros y al veros a vosotros... peleando entre nosotros, buscando otras verdades que cohexistan en vuestra mente con vuestras creencias... en vez de aceptar lo que es el islamismo hoy día en España y en el mundo entero... siento trizteza, en serio te lo digo.


----------



## sisebuto (2 Abr 2014)

Sonico, que existan señores malos islamistas no lo dudo; tantos como cristianos, judíos, budistas o ateos. Pero que algunos de ellos maten a 200 personas y hieran a 1500 mientras la policía, servicios de inteligencia y jueces se dedican a destruir, inventarse y manipular las pruebas que apuntan a esos malvados, eso no puede entenderse sino sospechando de la honradez de todos ellos y las intenciones de quienes les dirigen. Si tú no quieres ver esa realidad tan evidente -las manipulaciones en la resolución del 11M- porque te resulte desagradable, inquietante o descabellado, a pesar de las evidencias, eso es un problema emocional tuyo.


----------



## Sonico (2 Abr 2014)

sisebuto dijo:


> Sonico, que existan señores malos islamistas no lo dudo; tantos como cristianos, judíos, budistas o ateos. Pero que algunos de ellos maten a 200 personas y hieran a 1500 mientras la policía, servicios de inteligencia y jueces se dedican a destruir, inventarse y manipular las pruebas que apuntan a esos malvados, eso no puede entenderse sino sospechando de la honradez de todos ellos y las intenciones de quienes les dirigen. Si tú no quieres ver esa realidad tan evidente -las manipulaciones en la resolución del 11M- porque te resulte desagradable, inquietante o descabellado, a pesar de las evidencias, eso es un problema emocional tuyo.




Sisebuto, buscar logica en donde no la hay es perder el tiempo. Pensar porqué hacen algo los islamistas, cuando tú no lo harías, es perder mucho más tiempo. No entendemos su forma de pensar ni de excluir ni de matar, ni de maltratar a las mujeres... no, no lo entendemos e intentar comprenderlo es como te he dicho.. perder el tiempo. Si tienes tiempo, háztelo mirar.


----------



## sisebuto (2 Abr 2014)

No te vayas por los cerros. Hablamos de falta de lógica en manipular, destruir o inventarse pruebas cuando tienes a una banda de asesinos que controlabas desde antes de los atentados y toneladas de pruebas en las escenas de los crímenes que se ignoraron para a continuación hacer unos malabarismos policiales y judiciales que llevan a unas deducciones lógico festivas que prescinden de cualquier indicio material de lo ocurrido en aquellas masacre.

¿Tú sabes el procedimiento y plazos que lleva investigar una catádrofe aérea o de ferrocarril? ¿Por qué con los atentados trerroristas montan estas "mascaradas" en vez de seguir el mismo rigor metódico?


----------



## M. Priede (2 Abr 2014)

Sonico

Cuando te vaya bien rebates lo dicho en la cabecera del hilo y entonces debatiré contigo. Los emoticonos no son argumentos, salvo para los niños. Te equivocas si crees que voy a perder un segundo con alguien como tú. Pero ya que admiras tanto a los anglos, pásate por aquí:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-oligarquia-y-crimen-atentado-de-londres.html


----------



## ZetaJoy (2 Abr 2014)

Sonico dijo:


> Bip... desconexión atomática....Error E-000000245888, Windows se apagará para proteger el sistema de ataques de "soñaware"...:XX:



Si quieres seguir viviendo feliz en tu mundo de fantasía no pinches el siguiente enlace: *http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...agger-petrakov-quevagosoy-que-paso-lista.html

*


Sonico dijo:


> Pero fíjate si somos ceporros los españoles... en Inglaterra, pusieron otras en unos atobuses, otra célula islámica de las muchas que hay por ahí sueltas, *porque dicen los expertos en terrorismo islámico, y saben más que nosotros*, que estas células trabajan por libre y no son una organización homogenea llamada Alqeda, sino que hay muchas. Pues nosotros, españoles de bien y de mal, todavía estamos dándole vueltas y más vueltas *después de quedar clarísimo que lo que ha pasado *ha sido que cada uno se ha creido lo que le ha dado la gana y como el PP mintió descaradamente en este asunto, sembrando dudas hacia ETA, cuando todo se ha aclarado, cada uno ha seguido creyendo lo que le convenía y otros se lo han inventado y se lo han llevado calentito. En inglaterra, hicieron más o menos lo mismo pero con menos muertos, pero desde luego *los Londinenses que no se odian a sí mismos, como nos pasa a todos*, no se han montado las pajas mentales que estoy leyendo por aquí.



Grandes argumentos, sí señor:
1)Han sido los islamistas porque lo dicen los expertos que saben más que nosotros.
2)Esta clarísimo lo que pasó pero nos creemos lo que nos conviene porque nos odiamos a nosotros mismos. 



Sonico dijo:


> De verdad que a veces sinto verguenza ajena. Sobre todo cuando veo al chulito que hizo de enlace con los explosivos, a esa rata que además *dicen que era nuestro confidente, que es mentira, no lo era lo hacen para joderlo *porque si dicen eso, es para que lo rechace su gente y lo trate de chivato, *pero aquí el personal sabe que en realida, estaba de sus amigos islámicos*, que el Islam es lo que es y la justicia española (y la mundial ahora mismo) es lo que es y míralo, en la calle, mientras si que hubiera fallado a sus islámistas, estaria muerto, que no se andan con chiquilladas...me da pena y rabia cuando veo a este tipejo reirse de nosotros y al veros a vosotros... peleando entre nosotros, buscando otras verdades que cohexistan en vuestra mente con vuestras creencias... en vez de aceptar lo que es el islamismo hoy día en España y en el mundo entero... siento trizteza, en serio te lo digo.



Te pongo el vídeo a partir del minuto 16 que es cuando se trata el tema de Rafá Zohuier:
*La farsa del 11M Cap 2: Los Personajes Clave y las Pruebas Falsas - YouTube*


.


----------



## M. Priede (6 Ago 2014)

Diego Camacho en una charla en Democracia Nacional de Castellón.

El coronel no dice nada del otro jueves, él sabe bien hasta dónde se puede llegar en ciertos temas. Pero hay que agradecerle la valentía de abordar el tema sin dedicarse a intoxicar. Ya con Jesús Palacios afrontó el problema de la implicación del Rey en el 23-f cuando eso tenía sus riesgos (a Palacios lo machacaron de juzgado en juzgado durante años desde el primer libro que escribió sobre el asunto); después, cuando el Imperio levantó la veda de la caza de Juan Carlos I, todo el mundo se dedicó a disparar contra él. Sólo Palacios, Camacho -y Jesús Cacho con la corrupción en Zarzuela- se atrevieron con esas materias tan delicadas cuando hacerlo era un verdadero riesgo.

La charla de Diego Camacho se alarga mucho, además innecesariamente, porque cuenta demasiadas cosas sabidas de todos. Usa el truco de hablar de la participación de EEUU en todos los hechos turbios que vienen atravesando la política española desde Carrero hasta hoy, para así dejar caer lo del 11-m. En fin, nada del otro jueves, pero ahí está Camacho.

[YOUTUBE]Y3fYyHeaV58[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## silenus (7 Ago 2014)

Una pregunta, Priede:

en el post inicial dices que el autor del 11M fue el eje Franco-Alemán (con colaboración de Marruecos), pero en el video el ex-coronel Camacho habla de EEUU y la OTAN.

En qué quedamos?

(En mi opinión la hipótesis de EEUU no tiene sentido).


----------



## Prometheo (7 Ago 2014)

Entre tanta teoría disparatada sobre el 11-m (la penosa dicotomía de AlQaeda-Psoe/ETA) y otras como las que propone Priede (el eje franco-alemán-marroquí, que a mí me parece sinceramente, una elucubración sin sentido) lo mejor es recurrir a quienes más saben de esto, que no son otros quienes han analizado con mejor fortuna cuales fueron las motivaciones del 11-m, que se adivinan muy simples y siguen el mismo hilo conductor de otras falsas banderas (11-s, 7-j..etc.) con los mismos nexos en común (operativos militares o policiales antiterroristas de fachada más la larga sombra de los servicios secretos). 

Gente como Wayne Madsen (ex de la NSA), el historiador Daniele Ganser, Eric H May, John Kaminsky e incluso el candidato a la presidencia de USA, Lyndon Larouche...ya lo subrayaron en su día. Pero anoto lo que el analista norteamericano Joe Quinn dijo sobre el 11-m: *“Por su profesionalidad y sangre fría, los atentados de Madrid del 11 de marzo de 2004 tienen todas las características de ser una operación de falsa bandera ejecutada por el Mossad israelí” *. Madsen incide en lo mismo: *Las huellas de la inteligencia israelí, están por todas partes: en los ataques del 11-s en los Estados Unidos, en los atentados del 11-m, en Madrid, los atentados del 7-j en Londres y los ataques del 22-j en Noruega*

Cuatro días después de los ataques del 11-m en Madrid, algunos señalaban indubitadamente que: *El reciente ataque sangriento de Madrid es el ajustado guión de una estrategia global del terrorismo internacional, cuyos objetivos y metas principales se han originado fuera de las fronteras de España. De hecho, los objetivos proceden directamente de la Casa Blanca, en particular del grupo de estrategas y consultores que trabajan para (el entonces presidente americano) Bush, conocido como el lobby israelí del Pentágono”*

From 9-11 to 3-11 - How the Madrid Attack is connected to Al-Qaeda, Bush, and the Pentagon Israeli Lobby

En definitiva, la estrategia no ha sido otra que el Gladio B de la OTAN, es decir, la demonización del islam y los musulmanes, por muy aparentemente simple (pero efectiva) que parezca esta cuestión. Desde el 11-s al 22-j de Noruega todos los atentados terroristas masivos que han ocurrido en el Mundo tienen el mismo patrón y las mismas señas de identidad.


11-M |Urania en Berlín


----------



## M. Priede (8 Ago 2014)

silenus dijo:


> Una pregunta, Priede:
> 
> en el post inicial dices que el autor del 11M fue el eje Franco-Alemán (con colaboración de Marruecos)



Dije que fue un acuerdo entre Francia y EEUU, por extensión entre el Eje franco-alemán y el de los anglos. Léelo otra vez.



> pero en el video el ex-coronel Camacho habla de EEUU y la OTAN.
> 
> En qué quedamos?



Léelo de nuevo.



> (En mi opinión la hipótesis de EEUU no tiene sentido).



Bien. Deberías explicar por qué. Yo sobre opiniones nunca debato. No me interesan ni las mías. Yo me baso en hechos contrastados y en las hipótesis posibles, entre las cuales elijo la que creo más sólida, me guste no me guste. Hasta marzo de 2009 estaba convencido de que había sido cosa exclusiva de Francia.

---------- Post added 08-ago-2014 at 22:12 ----------




Prometheo dijo:


> Entre tanta teoría disparatada sobre el 11-m (la penosa dicotomía de AlQaeda-Psoe/ETA) y otras como las que propone Priede (el eje franco-alemán-marroquí, que a mí me parece sinceramente, una elucubración sin sentido) lo mejor es recurrir a quienes más saben de esto, que no son otros quienes han analizado con mejor fortuna cuales fueron las motivaciones del 11-m, que se adivinan muy simples y siguen el mismo hilo conductor de otras falsas banderas (11-s, 7-j..etc.) con los mismos nexos en común (operativos militares o policiales antiterroristas de fachada más la larga sombra de los servicios secretos).
> 
> Gente como Wayne Madsen (ex de la NSA), el historiador Daniele Ganser, Eric H May, John Kaminsky e incluso el candidato a la presidencia de USA, Lyndon Larouche...ya lo subrayaron en su día. Pero anoto lo que el analista norteamericano Joe Quinn dijo sobre el 11-m: *“Por su profesionalidad y sangre fría, los atentados de Madrid del 11 de marzo de 2004 tienen todas las características de ser una operación de falsa bandera ejecutada por el Mossad israelí” *. Madsen incide en lo mismo: *Las huellas de la inteligencia israelí, están por todas partes: en los ataques del 11-s en los Estados Unidos, en los atentados del 11-m, en Madrid, los atentados del 7-j en Londres y los ataques del 22-j en Noruega*
> 
> ...



Y si querían rentabilizar el _terror islámico_, ¿qué necesidad tenían de cargarse al gobierno más pronorteamericano y proisraelí que hubo en España desde siempre? Con hacer el atentado después de las elecciones le habrían sacado el mismo rendimiento y mantendrían un gobierno que iba a seguir la misma política exterior de Aznar.

Ni Obama cita el 11-m como atentado islamista, y eso que fueron ellos quienes impusieron la versión oficial. Si los USA no hubiesen dado por buena esa versión, tendríamos otra. Eso es lo que buscaba Aznar, culpar a ETA. Y todo indica que el PP estaba pringado en un atentado de baja intensidad con ese fin. Pero se encontró con una masacre y que le dejaron completamente solo, sin que nadie les diera la razón al principio, y luego, poco a poco, se la quitaran, cuando ya se había metido en un callejón sin salida.


----------



## Tarúguez (10 Ago 2014)

*Resúmenes*



* Monográfico sobre la colocación de las bombas en los trenes (Lookfor)

http://www.peonesnegros.es/resumenes/Trabajo.Lookfor.pdf


* Monográfico sobre el papel de las autopsias en la Ley de Enjuiciamiento Criminal (Perasalo)

http://www.peonesnegros.es/resumenes/Autopsias.pdf


11-M: ¿Cómo y cuándo se localizó el piso de Leganés? (Judex)

Peones Negros


Los explosivos y la contaminación (Trico)

Peones Negros


Resumen de lo visto en el juicio (Darane)

Peones Negros


Leganés (Lo_Apare)

Peones Negros


El 'Informe Rolon' (Rolon)

Peones Negros


11M uchas dudas (Redebre)

Peones Negros


11M anipulaciones (Redebre)

Peones Negros


11M entiras (Redebre)

Peones Negros


11M entiras, segunda parte (Redebre)

Peones Negros


Resumen (Yimenyi)

Peones Negros


¿De verdad sabemos lo que ocurrió el 11M? (Redebre)

Peones Negros


Leganés (Darane)

Peones Negros


¿Por qué? (Trico)

Peones Negros


Lo que nos contaron de los explosivos (Trico)

Peones Negros


Los informes de los TEDAX (Insiste)

Peones Negros


Los "NO-HAY" (Elgurri-VaeVicti)

Peones Negros


Razones para dudar de la 13 (XLuis)

Peones Negros


Vestigios de las explosiones, disponible en PDF (Palmira)

Peones Negros

------------------

Peones Negros

.


----------



## silenus (12 Ago 2014)

M. Priede dijo:


> Dije que fue un acuerdo entre Francia y EEUU, por extensión entre el Eje franco-alemán y el de los anglos. Léelo otra vez.
> 
> Léelo de nuevo.
> 
> Bien. Deberías explicar por qué. Yo sobre opiniones nunca debato. No me interesan ni las mías. Yo me baso en hechos contrastados y en las hipótesis posibles, entre las cuales elijo la que creo más sólida, me guste no me guste. Hasta marzo de 2009 estaba convencido de que había sido cosa exclusiva de Francia.



A ver, digo que la hipótesis de EEUU en mi opinión no tiene sentido por lo mismo que dices tú:



> ¿qué necesidad tenían de cargarse al gobierno más pronorteamericano y proisraelí que hubo en España desde siempre? Con hacer el atentado después de las elecciones le habrían sacado el mismo rendimiento y mantendrían un gobierno que iba a seguir la misma política exterior de Aznar.



En cambio la tesis de Francia+Marruecos sí tiene sentido. EEUU debió enterarse después que había sido cosa de los franceses y les "castigó" luego con la entrada completa en la OTAN.

Es decir EEUU sería solo encubridor pero no perpetrador.


----------



## M. Priede (13 Ago 2014)

silenus dijo:


> A ver, digo que la hipótesis de EEUU en mi opinión no tiene sentido por lo mismo que dices tú:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La versión oficial es falsa de principio a fin, y la impone EEUU el día de reflexión, el sábado 13 de marzo, incluso la noche antes: "Fuentes de la Casa Blanca -informa la SER- descartan por completo la autoría de ETA y trabajan exclusivamente en una autoría islámica". Oficialmente sólo la da por buena, de facto la impone. Si EEUU no acepta la que acabaría siendo versión oficial, pues no sería ésa la versión oficial. Así de sencillo.

Nadie le roba una colonia a EEUU sin pagar por ello un altísimo precio. ¿De verdad te crees que Francia y Marruecos imponen algo a EEUU? 

Chirac se sintió traicionado por Aznar y los norteamericanos, más interesados en tener de su lado a Francia que a España, autorizaron la voladura de los trenes y nos devolvieron al corral francés, es decir, que traicionaron a España y les importó un pimiento matar a 191 españoles. Antes se chotearon de Aznar. Las superioridad con la que tratan al mundo les lleva a reírse de la víctima antes de acabar con ella. Lo hicieron con Sadam Husein, con Gadafi, al que pasearon por todo Occidente, con Asad. No digamos las burlas de Clinton con Yeltsin.

[YOUTUBE]J_kmn_duETk[/YOUTUBE] 

También con Aznar, porque eso de sentarlo a la derecha y subir las piernas, antes se pacta. El resultado escénico visto a posteriori es "mirad cómo mi perrito me imita". La situación resulta tan estrambótica y ridícula que nadie quiere mirar para 'el ungido' por el emperador:








Lo siento por los que aman a los EEUU, la culpa es suya, por querer a quien no deben querer. Tampoco odiar, solamente entender que el único papel que los EEUU aceptan para España es el de vasallos. Como eso resulta imposible de aceptar, entonces niegan que los EEUU estén detrás del atentado, niegan la evidencia, de ese modo solucionan el conflicto moral y de conciencia. 

Y así nos tratan, claro. Cada vez peor. Último acontecimiento: Margallo, siguiendo lo hecho por Francia y Alemania, convoca al embajador norteamericano para que explique el espionaje de la NSA en España. Respuesta de los EEUU: despedir españoles de la base Morón.

---------- Post added 13-ago-2014 at 16:24 ----------

Amplío la información 

despedir españoles de la base de Morón y sustituirlos por norteamericanos, al paso que 'piden', en realidad exigen, ampliar el número de efectivos un 50%, toda vez que ningún país africano -donde China gana adeptos cada día- ha aceptado una base para el Africom:

_"al mismo tiempo que se incorporan más marines en las bases estadounidenses en Andalucía por el incremento de carga de trabajo se están produciendo despidos de trabajadores españoles"

Díaz abordará con el embajador de EEUU los despidos en la base de Morón_(...)


----------



## M. Priede (14 Ago 2014)

Acabo de editar esto, cosa que ya sabía pero que en su día, cuando abrí el hilo, decidí no poner, porque me parecía que alargaba el tema demasiado y además desviaba la atención. Hoy sin embargo creo que no está de más:

Dejo al margen comentar con más extensión la más que probable exigencia de EEUU a Francia de colocar nada menos que en la presidencia a un hombre afín a los intereses norteamericanos. Y es el caso de Sarkozy, cuyo padre está más que probado que trabajó para la CIA, el mismo sujeto, nuestro _querido Sarko_, que era ministro del Interior en Francia cuando el 11-m. Para ello los franceses tuvieron que allanarle el camino eliminando adversarios en la carrera a la presidencia:

Quién era la víctima de la manipulación en el caso Clearstream: ¿el presidente francés Sarkozy o el ex Primer ministro Villepin?

Operación Sarkozy: Cómo la CIA puso uno de sus agentes en la presidencia de la República Francesa, por Thierry Meyssan


----------



## Tarúguez (15 Ago 2014)

jmdp dijo:


> Es difícil dar más vergüenza ajena.




Tanto te han comido el tarro nene (a tí y a muchos otros) que en cuanto ven Peones Negros, yu-yu, yu-yu, peperos, fachas; sin tener repajolera idea de la escisión que hubo en los Peones Negros, de los que en cuanto empezó a salir la mierda pepera siguieron con el mantra etarra, y de los que pasaron de los medios que así lo afirmaban/sugerían y siguieron por su cuenta.


Y que sin dejarse llevar por mierda de siglas (como es tu caso), siguieron adelante, haciendo informes, transcribiendo todas las declaraciones en el juicio, investigando para descubrir si no la verdad, las mentiras, las no autopsias, los no informes etc, etc, etc


Pero se vé que no das más de sí.


Si te hubieras molestado en ver los archivos, cerrarías la bocachancla espabilao.


Toma vergonzoso , "pa" que entres en materia.


http://transcripciones.peonesnegros.es/buscar.php


Deberías saber merluzo, que entre esos nicks, hay uno que perdió a un hijo, y particularmente se caga con todos los políticos, no como otras asociaciones de por ejemplo víctimas, que han tragado con la V.O. por puro interés par-ti-dis-ta.


Tú si que das vergüenza propia

.


----------



## M. Priede (15 Ago 2014)

Tú si que das vergüenza ajena, Jaimito. Seis años aquí y hasta el año pasado no abriste el primer hilo, te limitas a ir de un sitio a otro posando cagaditas de tres renglones llenas de lombrices. Da la impresión de que llegas del sindicato, entras en tu piso de "doscientos metros cuadrados útiles", te sientas en el ordenador con un café y te dedicas a eso, a ir tecleando una sandez tras otra con tus dedos gordezuelos y peludos con anillo de pedrusco rojo en el anular. No pasas de los dos renglones porque no te da la cabeza para más. Dos renglones dedicados exclusivamente a insultar, tío cazcarrioso y hortera. 

Te están explicando que en PPNN hubo una escisión, y que fue gracias a ellos el que se demoliera la versión oficial, cosa que a gentecilla como tú le molesta, porque a ti te gustaría que nadie dudara de la versión oficial, la de que fueron islamistas y el PP es responsable de todo. Hay gente de derecha, muy poca, que no comulgó con la versión oficial y paraoficial tejida por la derecha política y mediática con la colaboración de tu PSOE, algo que tú serías incapaz de hacer con los tuyos. Zoquete. Inútil. Baboso.


----------



## Tarúguez (15 Ago 2014)

jmdp dijo:


> Desiertos lejanos les dejaron con el culo al aire cientos de veces y sigues dando vergüenza ajena.
> Obviamente no me conozco la vida y milagros de los frikis de tropezones negros tal como tu demuestras.
> 
> Yo también tengo algo para que lo leas aunque dudo mucho que lleges a entender el significado del artículo.
> ...





No voy a cabrearme contigo en este caso, veo que te falta información, aunque seguro que ni te has molestado en buscar (¿pa qué verdad?).


De hecho, _Desiertos Lejanos_ es basura manipuladora de los moritos.


Hace tiempo me pareció leer, que en un libro de Sánchez Manzano, admitía haber colaborado en ese foro de alguna manera.


Foro que está por la V.O.


El mismo Sánchez Manzano que fue ascendido en los gobiernos del pp.


¿Tú también crees que fueron los moritos por lo de Irak? 


¿Te das cuenta del doble juego?


Tú mismo al darle credibilidad a esa basura de foro, estás dándole la razón al pp, y por añadidura a toda la basura manipuladora de todo el Estado y tooodos los partidos políticos nene.


Te voy a poner yo otro enlace de LD:


_
Ante esa situación, *las víctimas del 11-M dirigieron el pasado 2 de junio una carta a los portavoces de todos los grupos parlamentarios, incluidos los del grupo mixto, poniendo en su conocimiento los hechos, y solicitándoles que hicieran uso de sus facultades para exigir al Ministro de Interior que cese en su táctica obstruccionista.

Sin embargo, dos semanas después, ningún partido se ha puesto en contacto con la Asociación de Ayuda a las Víctimas del 11-M para interesarse por el asunto ni para ofrecer su colaboración.* De hecho, tan sólo Durán Lleida se ha dignado a contestar, con una escueta respuesta de compromiso en la que confirma que ha recibido la carta de la Asociación y le comunica que se la ha pasado a la Portavoz de Interior de su grupo._


El Congreso ignora las crticas de las vctimas del 11-M al Ministerio de Interior - Libertad Digital



¿Donde he dicho yo que comparta lo que dice Federico en ese enlace sobre el 11-M y el 11-S?


De hecho, para que veas si soy selectivo, de todos los enlaces de los *Peones Negros* que te he puesto en el post, *he omitido uno*.


Vuelve a pinchar en el enlace general Peones Negros *y verás que el nº 18 Las Kangoos de ETA (Sinira)* Peones Negros *no lo he puesto*, en el post por su poco valor a mi criterio.


Y ya para darte en todos los morros (sin cabrearme), pinchas en este comentario de burbuja, para que veas lo que pienso del 11-S.


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/9068541-post12.html



Dices:


*Obviamente no me conozco la vida y milagros de los frikis de tropezones negros tal como tu demuestras.*



Pues por eso mismo, tu mismico demuestras que en cuanto ves *Peones Negros*, asocias a pp, fachas, Losantos, y no deberías hacerlo sin informarte antes, por que hubo un grupo (como Astérix) de irreductibles personas, que siguieron la investigación cuando ya todo el mundo dió por hecho la V.O., y recibieron palos y descalificaciones de muchos medios (sobre todo afines a la izquierda, como el plural, el país, el Ignacio Escolar, etc, etc), que como dudaban de la V.O., les achacaban que mantenían la autoría de ETA.


Y eso no es así.


Pero es lo que os han hecho creer, y sibilinamente, habéis servido muchos para consensuar la V.O. de los moros, por que a todo el que dudaba, se le decía que defendía la versión de eta.


Sé más perspicaz nano


Sin acritud

.

---------- Post added 15-ago-2014 at 17:45 ----------

Fíjate en el doble juego de del pp, y en Sánchez Manzano:


_El que alguien como Sánchez Manzano terminara convertido en el vértice de una conspiración para derribar a un gobierno conservador es algo estupefaciente. 


*Alcanzó la cumbre de su carrera durante un gobierno del Partido Popular, pertenece desde 1975 al conservador Sindicato Profesional de la Policía (al que donó, por cierto, la indemnización obtenida por las calumnias del citado caso de la prostituta de Meca, 350.000 pesetas) y era hombre de confianza de hombres de la confianza de José María Aznar.*_


Sánchez Manzano, diez años en el centro de la... | ZoomNews.es

.


----------



## sisebuto (15 Ago 2014)

Pero hombre, ¿de verdad que no le mosquean las células yihadistas repletas de confidentes policiales, agentes sirios del CNI, comportamientos suicidias fuera de lugar, explosivos mágicos que cambian de fórmula sobre la marcha, amén la ausencia de imágenes de ningún tipo de ese batallon de moros depilados con mochila paseando por las estaciones, o al menos algún frame de cámara de seguridad de la kangoo por los madriles camino de la inmolación con capas de calzoncillos? Porque mire que las hay en el trayecto que hicieron.

_Desde el Atlántico - La "Operación plomo", el mayor ridículo de la ideología de la "amenaza yihadista"_


----------



## M. Priede (16 Ago 2014)

Islandizador dijo:


> A veces es necesaria mucha información. Otras veces mucha información nubla la vista. Cuando te pones con el tema hay tanto y tanto que uno pierde el hilo. Normalmente se puede resumir una información muy extensa en un párrafo, la explicación más sencilla es la verdadera.
> 
> España era un tonto útil, un amigo momentáneo en un determinado equilibrio de fuerzas. Alianza USA?
> Dejó de ser útil y otros intereses que buscaban otro equilibrio de fuerzas actuaron. Polo Europeo de poder (dejémoslo así)? Entonces los antes amigos son ahora indiferentes y se actúa para mover piezas claves del tablero.
> ...



Una de las maneras más habituales de desinformar consiste en inundar la información de datos ciertos, contrastables, pero innecesarios y sin orden ni concierto. Si a eso se añade los datos que se dan por buenos y son pura invención, entonces tienes a Fernando Reinares y al 99% del periodismo. El 1% restante no es que cuente la verdad, se limita a reseñar brevemente el hecho, en el mejor de los casos, a callar.


----------



## Tarúguez (16 Ago 2014)

Que yo no tengo que analizar lo que diga Federico, a ver si te entra en la cabecita.


Déjalo estar.


Fueron los moros _*y vale yá*_.


_La fiscal del 11-M a un defensor: «En los trenes estalló Goma 2. ¡Ya vale!»_

La fiscal del 11-M a un defensor: «En los trenes estalló Goma 2. ¡Ya vale!»

En la frase que te has de centrar sobre Sánchez Manzano, melón, es en esta:

*Alcanzó la cumbre de su carrera durante un gobierno del Partido Popular, pertenece desde 1975 al conservador Sindicato Profesional de la Policía (al que donó, por cierto, la indemnización obtenida por las calumnias del citado caso de la prostituta de Meca, 350.000 pesetas) y era hombre de confianza de hombres de la confianza de José María Aznar.*


Que fue´quien ayudó a abrir la vía islamista por órdenes de sus jefes.


Tienes un cacao mental importante.


De veras


.


----------



## Tarúguez (16 Ago 2014)

Pero vamos a ver..

que quieres que te diga, que ¿todo lo orquestó la OTAN bajo la cobertura del CMX-04, para que Bush ganara las elecciones?


*NO CUADRA*


¿Que necesidad tenía Bush de arriesgarse a que por la fecha del atentado cambiáse el gobierno más anglo y proisraelí (por su política exterior) como así ocurrió?


Si el atentado hubiése sido para reafirmar el miedo al terror islamista y para asegurar la reelección del tejano, podía haberse hecho después de las elecciones aquí en España, y antes de noviembre que eran las de EEUU, y el pp de Rajoy hubiése seguido manteniendo las misma política exterior proanglosajona:


Como puso *M. Priede* con anterioridad, Aznar quiso cambiar su política exterior:


_"Lo que estamos haciendo_ [dice Aznar a Bush] _es un cambio muy profundo para España y para los españoles. *Estamos cambiando la política que el país había seguido en los últimos doscientos años.*" ¿Cómo se puede saber lo que se dijo en aquella reunión en el rancho que tiene Bush en Texas, si no estaban más de cuatro personas? Pues una de las cuatro levantó acta de la conversación hasta que el abogado británico, Philips Sands, especialista en Derecho Internacional, dio a conocer el contenido de esas actas secretas de la reunión que tuvo lugar en el rancho de Crawford (Texas), el 31 de enero de 2003, _

http://archivo.abc.com.py/2007-10-22/articulos/366496/aznar-y-america-latina




El CMX-04 fue un ejercicio teórico:


*La OTAN simuló un atentado en Europa con 200 muertos

En el ejercicio, que concluyó justo un día antes del 11-M, la red Al Qaeda atacaba una central química holandesa*


_La similitud del ejemplo diseñado por la OTAN con lo sucedido en Madrid es escalofriante y ha impresionado a los diplomáticos, militares y servicios de Inteligencia que participaron en el simulacro apenas horas antes. Pero hay diferencias. *La Alianza centró el atentado en Holanda, donde Al Qaeda hacía volar una central química, y también preveía que continuaran con una cadena de atentados en Grecia y en la zona canadiense de los Grandes Lagos, dado que la OTAN teme un golpe terrorista a ambos lados del Atlántico.*_


_Por parte española, contribuyeron el personal de Presidencia del Gobierno desde el Palacio de la Moncloa, el Ministerio de Defensa y el Centro Nacional de Inteligencia de forma activa intercambiando órdenes y comunicaciones. *Se ha tratado, como es habitual en los ejercicios anuales CMX, de una batalla de papel en la que no ha habido movilización real de tropas ni policías*, pero sí ha habido cruce oficial de órdenes y reuniones al más alto nivel para tomar supuestas decisiones de coordinación y respuesta._

La OTAN simul un atentado en Europa con 200 muertos


Para poner unos kg. de C4 o Semtex tras los mamparos de los vagones, no hacía falta cobertura ninguna del CMX.

*---------------------------*


Mil veces he puesto esto ya, *a ver si lo asimilas jmdp*:


Muy pronto surgió el mismo problema que ya había aparecido en la Convención. *El gobierno español, secundado por el polaco, se resistió a perder la cuota de poder alcanzada en Niza. La nueva propuesta de la Convención, negociada y renegociada entre los gobiernos, alejaba al gobierno de Madrid de la influencia de los "grandes": Alemania, por delante de todos, Francia, el Reino Unido e Italia.


El impasse lo vino a romper la brutal aparición del terrorismo islámico en Madrid el 11 de marzo del 2004.


Ante la amenaza común los países europeos reaccionaron limando sus diferencias y acelerando el proceso de integración*. A ello vino a ayudar la victoria socialista en las elecciones españolas celebradas el 14 de marzo, sólo tres días tras la tragedia madrileña. El nuevo líder español, Rodríguez Zapatero aportaba un talante más dialogante y proeuropeo, y más alejado de Washington, que su predecesor Aznar.

Del Tratado de Niza a la Constitución Europea (2001-2004) - La Historiade la Unión Europea y la Ciudadanía Europea


*Borrell: "Los muertos del 11-M no murieron en vano porque después Europa desbloqueó la Constitución"*

Borrell: "Los muertos del 11-M no murieron en vano porque despus Europa desbloque la Constitucin" - Libertad Digital




[YOUTUBE]HtZJCEFmUOE[/YOUTUBE]


*Estamos hablando de un asunto de Estado, ¿el Estado se va a meter ahora con otro Estado a pedirle explicaciones?*


[/COLOR]_*El portavoz del Sindicato Unificado de Policía, José María Benito*, afirmó ayer en el programa Es la Noche de César en relación con la matanza del 11-M, que “cuando aparecen nuevas pruebas y nuevos indicios hay que seguir investigando (…) si tiene que hacerse tiene que hacerse, caiga quien caiga (…) Y añadió: *“El atentado podría haber sido una venganza de los servicios secretos marroquíes, que conocían lo que iba a pasar y no dijeron nada”, posiblemente, como reacción por el incidente de Perejil; también señaló el portavoz policial a los servicios secretos franceses, que “tampoco estaban muy contentos con la política de Aznar.*_

Según el SUP: “El 11-M podría haber sido una venganza de los servicios secretos de Marruecos



Y ya sabemos que Marruecos no respira si Francia y EEUU se lo ordenan (en ese orden)


*---------------------------------*



A ver *jmdp* ¿tú por qué crees que Aznar dijo en un principio que fué ETA? (al margen de que Dezcállar así se lo confirmara a él y a Ana del Palacio (que fue corriendo a su amigo Colin Powell, para que la ONU emitiése un acto de condena etc)


Pues por que Aznar sabía (o siendo muy indulgente -que no lo creo- le habían sugerido) , que en esas fechas iba a atentar eta, pero los iban a detener antes con lo cual se aseguraba la victoria, que por más que los medios auguraban la mayoría absoluta, lo de Irak y el Prestige habían hecho mella, y ellos no tenían tan claro esa victoria.


Por los antecedentes de Chamartín en Navidad del 2003, y Cañaveras en febrero de 2004.

--------------------------------------




*Lee con atención el comentario 13 del forero Watson16 en otro foro*

Vozpópuli - Zouhier insiste en la teoría de la conspiración del 11M: "Nos han mentido y engañado"


*Pues porque hubo dos atentados. No sólo uno. 


Lo dramático, es que el primero, el "original" que en realidad no buscaba víctimas probablemente se organizó desde "dentro", una operación "casera" controlada por los servicios secretos e influir en las elecciones a favor del gobierno. [size=+2]*[/size] 


Pero, paralelamente había otra operación (paises extranjeros, como mínimo dos ) que sí buscaba la MASACRE y apoyada y aprovechando la operación "casera"[size=+2]*[/size] . La primera operación ( la casera)[size=+2]*[/size] no tenía ni puñetera idea de que se estaba produciendo la otra ( la extranjera).


La primera era una operación "local" sucia y asquerosa pero sin víctimas, solo buscaba efectos internos y solo electorales.[size=+2]*[/size] 


La segunda "la extranjera" buscaba víctimas y que España cambiara radicalmente en su estrategia política nacional e internacional. ¿Quiénes fueron los más beneficiados? Por este orden : 1) Francia 2) Usa 3) Marruecos. 


Porqué hubo destrucción de pruebas? Por qué la instrucción judicial fue un desastre? Porque había que eliminar las pruebas de la primera operación, la "casera".[size=+2]*[/size] ¿Por qué no se denuncia la otra, la que provocó la masacre? Porque inmediatamente se haría pública la primera.[size=+2]*[/size]


Resumiendo, los tienen cogidos por los huevos.[size=+2]*[/size] *


[size=+2]***[/size]*Chamartín/eta*:

La policía frustra un atentado de ETA en Nochebuena en una estación de Madrid | Edición impresa | EL PAÃS


[size=+2]***[/size]*Cañaveras/eta*:

La detenci?n de dos etarras con 500 kilos de explosivos frustra un atentado inminente en Madrid - Libertad Digital


[size=+2]***[/size]*El chino /islamistas*

_*Emilio Suárez Trashorras es trasladado el 18 de marzo de 2004 a las dependencias de la Unidad Central de Información de la Policía, en Madrid, donde cuenta con pelos y señales todo lo referente a Jamal, su viaje a Asturias -teóricamente en busca de explosivos- y su casita de Morata. Los policías sólo tenían que haber acudido al domicilio de Jamal para detenerle, ya que esas noches -la del 18 y la del 19 de marzo- durmió junto a su mujer en su domicilio de Madrid.* 


El rastro de Jamal y Mirian es fácilmente detectable. En el domicilio de la madre de ella, Rosa María de Inés Vicente, y del que era su compañero sentimental, Juan Luis Paredes Izique, en la calle de Pozas de Madrid, se encontraron documentos oficiales a nombre de Jamal Ahmidan y de Rosa María Aguayo en los que figuraba, desde hacía meses, su casa. Rosa María, Mirian, siempre vivió a caballo entre la calle de Villalobos y la de Pozas.


El domicilio de la calle de Villalobos había sido alquilado en 1994 por Angel Cano Santacruz a Mostafá Ahmidan, uno de los hermanos de Jamal. Por él pasaron moros sospechosos como Abdelilah El Fadual y otros muchos, por lo que ese piso tenía que ser conocido por la Policía.


A nombre de Jamal Ahmidan y de Rosa María, la Policía encontró en el piso de la calle de Pozas, además de la partida de nacimiento de Jamal y un permiso de conducir marroquí a su nombre, un certificado de inscripción patronal a nombre de ambos y por triplicado. En la misma carpetilla negra se encontraba ¡un certificado de matrimonio! expedido por el Centro Cultural Islámico de Madrid en el que figuraban los nombres de los contrayentes, Jamal Ahmidan y Rosa María Aguayo de Inés, con sus nombres, apellidos y su domicilio.


*Además, ya el 5 de marzo la Guardia Civil pregunta por Jamal Ahmidan y por Trashorras a la propietaria del Toyota, el vehículo robado que utilizó Jamal en su viaje a Asturias. Resulta evidente que, al menos desde esa fecha, las fuerzas del orden podían haber detenido a Jamal como mínimo para que respondiera por el robo de ese vehículo, por usar documentación falsa, por participar en una banda activa de traficantes de droga y por buscar explosivos*.


Eso sin contar con el rastro delictivo que dejó en Bilbao y San Sebastián desde la noche del 31 de diciembre de 2003, cuando disparó contra un individuo y rajó la cara a otro.


*No quisieron detenerle.* 


*Se busca y detiene antes a varios de sus hermanos y no es hasta el 30 de marzo cuando se pide la búsqueda y captura internacional de Jamal Ahmidan*, de los hermanos Oulad Akcha, de Serhane El Tunecino, de Abdenabi Kounja y de Said Berraj.Claro, ese día, Jamal ya estaba ilocalizable. 


*Tres días más tarde, todos ellos volaban por los aires en el piso de Leganés.*_

Los agujeros negros del 11-M (XXVI): Las mil caras de ‘El Chino’ Â« Tribuna Libre

*---------------------------------



A ver jmdp si te vas centrando:*




El gobierno sabía desde el minuto 1 que no era eta evidentemente, por que el atentado previsto de eta no iba a poder realizarse por que los iban a detener antes de """"""cometerlo"""""", gran baza electoral.


[size=+2]Cuando el gobierno (seguro que ya por la tarde), se entera que han sido S.S. de un país extranjero tiene que *improvisar que el atentado sea islamista, tirando de confidentes y viejos conocidos de la operación Dátil de Garzón en 2001, y de la operación Pipol también del 2001*[/size]:


*En 1994, Al Qaida estableció en España una célula terrorista liderada por Abu Dahdah, que fue desmantelada en noviembre del 2001, en la denominada ‘Operación dátil’. Sin embargo, seis de sus miembros no llegaron a ser detenidos: Mustafa Mymouni, Driss Chebli, Serhane ben Abbelmajid ‘El Tunecino’, Said Berraj, Jamal Zougam y el mencionado Azizi, este último fuera de España.*

«El 11-M se decidió antes de la Guerra de Irak y se planificó sin saber la fecha de las elecciones» | Historias Riojanas - Blogs larioja.com


_*La denominada 'Operación Pipol' se llevó a cabo el 25 de julio de 2001 y permitió desarticular dos redes dedicadas al tráfico de drogas, así como la incautación de 86 kilos de hachís, casi tres kilos de cocaína, 16 cartuchos de Goma-2 ECO y 94 detonadores industriales.*

En 2001, el Cuerpo Nacional de Policía, investigaba la muerte de un hombre, Bernabé Abad Martínez, en Gijón, tres personas pasaron a disposición del Juzgado de guardia gijonés como presuntas autoras del homicidio. Una de ellas declaró que en alguna ocasión había comprado cocaína para su pareja en el bar El Ancla, de Gijón. La policía empezó a investigar este establecimiento, donde se traficaba con cocaína.

Veinte personas fueron detenidas y acusadas como resultado de la operación policial, que formaban parte de dos grupos organizados dedicados principalmente a la introducción y distribución de drogas en Asturias, sobre todo cocaína y hachís. 

Uno de los detenidos, *Antonio Toro (cuñado de Suárez Trashorras* y encausado junto a él en el Juicio del 11-M), trabajaba a las órdenes del gallego Marcos Barreiro y se encargaba de transportar la cocaína desde Galicia a Asturias por carretera. También le ayudaba en la vigilancia de los viajes que se realizaban a Madrid y Andalucía para comprar hachís. Para él trabajaba Trashorras, quien le ayudaba tanto en operaciones de adquisición y venta de estupefacientes como en el alquiler o traslado de los vehículos con los que la introducían en Asturias._


Retransmisin en directo del Juicio por los atentados del 11 de marzo de 2004 - Datadiar.com



*[size=+2]Es así como se inventan la conexión asturiana-islamista, tirando de confidentes y viejos conocidos de las FCSE todos ellos totalmente controlados.


Para ocultar la verdadera autoría.[/size]*



Y a las 20 horas del atentado, tienen que abrir por cojones la vía islamista:



*
11-M, EL DÍA QUE AZNAR NOS RINDIÓ*



*Es el propio Aznar quien nos lo revela claramente. Suya es la decisión de poner la versión islamista oficial*, previa a la siniestra orgía de la mendacidad posterior. Los hechos son palmarios y, además, Aznar los confiesa con solemnidad posteriormente. 


*Es Aznar quien pone la falsa versión oficial del 11-M*. 


A las 20 horas de ese fatídico y programado 11 de marzo, el entonces ministro Acebes compareció en rueda de prensa. *Informó a todos los españoles que el gobierno había ordenado a la policía abrir la vía islamista*. 


Por el único motivo de que había aparecido un cinta con versos del Corán en la radio de una furgoneta Kangoo. La casete surgió al revisar la furgoneta en las dependencias policiales de Canillas, tras aparecer en Alcalá de Henares, donde no se encontró nada. 


Posteriormente hemos sabido que todos los mandos policiales le dijeron al gobierno que esa cinta islamista no tenía en principio relevancia policial, que la podía haber colocado cualquiera. 


*Es el gobierno Aznar el que toma la decisión política de poner públicamente la vía islamista encima de la mesa, sobre la cabeza de todos los españoles*. La primera y evidente cuestión es que el gobierno no tiene ninguna competencia técnica para decidir el camino de una investigación policial y judicial. Y menos aún por algo que el sentido común y los informes policiales dictaminan como irrelevante. 


*La vía islamista del 11-M es pues una decisión puramente política de Aznar. Aún más, con su decisión de abrir la vía islamista el mismo 11-M, y sólo por la cinta encontrada en la Kangoo, Aznar hace que inevitablemente el atentado sea ya oficialmente de carácter islámico*. 


Porque si analizamos el contenido de esa decisión, supone que lógicamente tenga las siguientes consecuencias. Primero, que la Kangoo sea oficialmente una prueba. Y como la Kangoo tiene carácter islamista, por la casete, la versión oficial también lo tendrá. *Si ya hay consagrada oficialmente una prueba islamista, nada menos que por el Presidente del Gobierno, la autoría también lo será*. Aunque todavía estaba abierta la posibilidad de añadir a ETA al atentado, como colaboradora de unos desconocidos islamistas. 


*Y es Aznar quien confiesa que fue una decisión suya poner la vía islamista oficial. En su declaración ante la Comisión de Investigación lo dijo claramente: 


“mis instrucciones para que se abriera una segunda línea de investigación [islamista] a partir de los elementos encontrados en el vehículo”* 


La falsa versión oficial islamista con que nos engañaron a todos, encubriendo a los asesinos y propiciando el triunfo electoral de ZetaP, *es una decisión de Aznar, la puso él. ¿Por qué? Es Aznar quien lo sabe y a quien hay que exigir la verdad*. 


Nadie esperará que ni ZetaP ni Rubalcaba revelen que se esconde tras tanta mentira. Cabría esperar que Aznar sea algo mejor que ellos o, al menos, que la presión que le suponga el verse desenmascarado haga que le interese desvelar la verdad. 


*Si Aznar nos rindió el 11-M, encubriendo a los autores con la versión islamista oficial, él sabrá porqué lo hizo y ante quien.*


11-M, el d?a que Aznar nos rindi?Â*-Â*Asturias Liberal, Cr?tica y an?lisis pol?tico, social y econ?mico



*[size=+2]E inventarse el grotesco y rocambolesco viaje del Chino a Asturias[/size]:


Del 11-M y del supuesto viaje de El Chino*

Del 11-M y del supuesto viaje de El ChinoÂ*-Â*Asturias Liberal, Cr?tica y an?lisis pol?tico, social y econ?mico



[size=+2]Poniendo las pistas en la *kangoo*[/size]







*Antes/después*







...incluido un cartucho de Goma 2 que tenía las mismas trazas que el que los Tedax presentaron como muestra patrón.


*La Goma 2 de la Kangoo salió de un cartucho de los Tedax*

La Goma 2 de la Kangoo sali de un cartucho de los Tedax | España | elmundo.es



Por eso la importancia de la furgoneta en lo de la Goma 2/moritos (que tanto defiende Sanchez Manzano)


_
-El señor DEL BURGO TAJADURA: Mi pregunta es: ¿ustedes cuándo determinaron, de las muestras obtenidas en el lugar de los atentados, que era Goma 2

-El señor COMISARIO JEFE DE LOS TEDAX (Sánchez Manzano): Eso nunca lo hemos determinado.

-El señor DEL BURGO TAJADURA: Es decir, que si no llega a ser por esa decimotercera mochila, lo único que sabemos es que es dinamita, pero no sabemos el tipo de dinamita.

-El señor COMISARIO JEFE DE LOS TEDAX (Sánchez Manzano): No sabemos el tipo de dinamita. *Lo hubiéramos sabido con los restos del cartucho que se encuentran en la furgoneta.*

-El señor DEL BURGO TAJADURA: Ah, después.

-El señor COMISARIO JEFE DE LOS TEDAX (Sánchez Manzano): *Pero en la furgoneta.*

-El señor DEL BURGO TAJADURA: En la furgoneta, tampoco en el lugar de los atentados.

-El señor COMISARIO JEFE DE LOS TEDAX (Sánchez Manzano): Tampoco en el lugar de los atentados.

-El señor DEL BURGO TAJADURA: Es decir, que en este momento tampoco se puede decir, ni afirmar ni negar, que lo utilizado en las mochilas que explotan es Goma 2_


trasiego de los explosivos



Que como dije antes es ascendido y puesto ahí por el pp:



_Estuvo en la Brigada Provincial de Información de Guipúzcoa y en la Comisaría de Alcalá de Henares. *En 1996 se produjo su traslado a la Brigada Provincial de Seguridad Ciudadana de Navarra y su ascenso a comisario. Al año siguiente le nombraron Jefe de Servicio de la Unidad Central de Seguridad Privada y en 2002 ascendió a Jefe de la Unidad Central de Tedax y NBQ, puesto que ocupaba el 11-M.*_

¿Dónde está hoy la cúpula policial del 11-M? - Libertad Digital


*[size=+2]Haciendo aparecer la falsa mochila[/size]*:



¡¡FLIPA CON ESTO, LA APARICIÓN DE LA BOLCHILA!!


*
Hay un aspecto que no se ha tocado todavía...y que yo no quiero desvelar del todo más que un poquitín. Hay alguien muy importante que estaba en IFEMA, que es de un partido político que puede ganar las próximas elecciones...


...eeeh que dijo que estaban buscando una mochila por IFEMA, y que ésa mochila cuando llegó, apareció en Vallecas dijeron...ya estamos tranquilos por que ya ha aparecido, estaba en Vallecas. 


Yo no voy a ser quien desvele eeh ése dato, supongo que lo tendrá que desvelar la persona que a mí me lo ha contado y que es un cargo muy importante. ¿No dicen que ahora quieren hacer el pp la la escarbar para saber la verdad?, pues que empiece ésta persona por decir lo que me contó a mí. *



*MINUTO 27:47 al 28:30*

<object width="560" height="315"><param name="movie" value="//www.youtube.com/v/G3Jve-zQXE0?hl=es_ES&amp;version=3"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="//www.youtube.com/v/G3Jve-zQXE0?hl=es_ES&amp;version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="560" height="315" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>



*[size=+2]...y en la mochila ¡¡¡TACHÁÁÁÁNN!!!


el teléfono del cual la SIM, les lleva a detener a Zougham, por eso[/size]*:




*«Detener a Zougam es la mejor decisión que tomamos en nuestra vida»*

«Detener a Zougam es la mejor decisión que tomamos en nuestra vida» | Nacional | Terrorismo - Abc.es



...y luego en el piso de Leganés, ni se hacen las autopsias, no se encuentran restos de sangre en las paredes (los que defienden la V.O., dicen que es por la teoría de la evaporización debido a la deflagración :XX 




Pero si piensas en un solo dato, ya es la hostia:


*¿Por que esperaron 5 horas los hislamistah del piso de Leganés para suicidarse, esperando a que desalojarn todo el barrio, y no lo hicieron antes llevándose por delante a algunas decenas de infieles?*


Eso sin contar que el piso de los """"""""suicidas""""""""", estaba controladísimo, el piso anexo era de un policía:


*Cartagena revela que la Policía controlaba el piso de Leganés antes de lo que consta en el sumario*

Cartagena revela que la Polica controlaba el piso de Legans antes de lo que consta en el sumario - Libertad Digital


_*confidente Cartagena* que constan en la denuncia que ha presentado en la Audiencia Nacional. 


*Sostiene que los agentes de la UCIE pretendían involucrar a Jamal Zougam con los radicales islamistas. Además, y según su relato, la Policía controlaba el piso de Leganés mucho antes de lo que consta en el sumario porque a las siete de la mañana de ese 3 de abril de 2004 le pidieron que visitara el inmueble.* _


Pero muy acertadamente para su físico, el confidente Cartagena no apareció por el piso:


*El comisario gordo que refiriéndose a CARTAGENA dijo: ” Si este morito habla… la hemos cagado…”*


Peones Negros



El atentado les pilla en bragas y han de improvisar a toda prisa a los culpables, por supuesto toda la cúpula policial afín al pp.

En este vídeo te lo dice claramente Fernando Múgica.


*DESDE EL INICIO HASTA EL 2:40*

<object width="560" height="315"><param name="movie" value="//www.youtube.com/v/HtZJCEFmUOE?hl=es_ES&amp;version=3"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="//www.youtube.com/v/HtZJCEFmUOE?hl=es_ES&amp;version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="560" height="315" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


-----------------------------------


¿Por qué les pilla en bragas?


Por que ellos esperaban que el atentado hubiera sido de eta, y ellos detenerlos antes:


Aquí se fueron creando los antecedentes:


*diciembre 2003*
La policía frustra un atentado de ETA en Nochebuena en una estación de Madrid | Edición impresa | EL PAÃS



*últimos febrero 2004*
La detenci?n de dos etarras con 500 kilos de explosivos frustra un atentado inminente en Madrid - Libertad Digital

*-------------------------------*




Tu problema *jmdp* como el de muchos, es que en cuanto ves Libertad Digital o Peones Negros, ya te nublas.


Yo por el contrario, acudo y tamizo todos los medios que puedo.


Hasta El País si me apuras:









Aunque este no es el caso.


:no:

.


----------



## M. Priede (17 Ago 2014)

Buen resumen, Tarúguez. Sin embargo aquí te equivocas:

_Para poner unos kg. de C4 o Semtex tras los mamparos de los vagones, no hacía falta cobertura ninguna del CMX._

1- Hace falta cobertura oficial. Esos explosivos hay que instalarlos sin pasajeros, cuando los trenes están en cocheras. Imprescindible una orden superior para acceder al recinto; no es suficiente con tener un guarda jurado haciendo la vista gorda, puesto que allí trabaja mucha gente en mantenimiento.

2- El descaro es imprescindible al llevar a cabo un atentado de falsa bandera de esa magnitud, y se debe a varias causas:

A- Si quien lo lleva a cabo lo hace a escondidas, siempre estará pendiente de que le descubran, antes, durante o después. Por tanto no pudieron ser "las cloacas" españolas puesto que un atentado de esa magnitud y con las consecuencias políticas que iba a traer nunca les resultaría indiferente a las grandes potencias que gobiernan la OTAN y la UE. De ser obra de las cloacas españolas jamás lo hubiesen llevado a cabo de forma tan descarada, ni tampoco de manera oculta, en ningún caso sin permiso de quienes en la red internacional de servicios secretos están por encima de ellos (OTAN, EEUU, Francia, etc)

B- La mejor manera de evitar cualquier investigación consiste en amenazar de antemano a quien pretenda investigar en serio, y para ello nada mejor que exhibir la mayor fuerza posible. ¿Y de qué manera se puede hacer algo así? Pues mediante el cinismo y la exhibición de una violencia que aterrorice por partida doble: por la magnitud de la masacre en sí y por el descaro con el que se firma la autoría. Como la mafia: "a buen entendedor...." Y ese atentado iba contra el Gobierno. Cuando un grupo mafioso asesina tiene que dejar clara la autoría y el objetivo que pretende, de no ser así no le serviría de nada el asesinato. En este caso se fabrica una versión para la opinión pública y otra que no hace falta ni explicar: lo que decía antes: "a buen entendedor....". 

C- Esas maniobras tienen ese fin, el de dar cobertura al atentado. Te olvidas de lo que transcribí en el inicio: _*"La similitud del ejemplo diseñado por la OTAN con lo sucedido en Madrid es escalofriante y ha impresionado a los diplomáticos, militares y servicios de Inteligencia que participaron en el simulacro apenas horas antes."* La OTAN simul un atentado en Europa con 200 muertos _

Eso de que en esas maniobras sólo hubo intercambio de papelitos es cosa de los PPNN afines a LdP, caso de Belga, López Bru. Se ponen de los nervios cuando se les cita a sus amados EEUU, como todos los de LD. Son capaces de llevar a España a una guerra civil antes que reconocer los hechos. Y como prueba aquí tienes a Jiménez Losantos culpando a la izquierda de la masacre del 11-m y empleando un lenguaje guerracivilista inadmisible. Y de esto hace sólo un mes: _Sólo es cuestión de meses saber si los españoles estamos dispuestos a resistir o a claudicar. De momento, nos estamos rindiendo sin llegar a luchar. *Ojalá Madrid cambie el signo de esta guerra que los enemigos de España están ganado sin pegar un solo tiro. O sea, desde que tras el 11M dijeron que dejaban de hacerlo. - Seguir leyendo: Federico Jimnez Losantos - La batalla de Madrid - Libertad Digital*_

Por el otro lado tienes la burricie del Jaimito éste, lo mismo de Nut y de tantos otros, que no aceptan de ninguna manera que ese atentado se cometió para sacar al PP y colocar al PSOE, no porque uno fuera de derecha y otro de izquierda, sino porque uno había fijado una política proanglosajona que a los anglosajones no les interasaba y el otro era, como es tradición en la izquierda española, francófilo, y no digamos en el caso de Zetapé, un mandilero del Gran Oriente como él.

Nos conocen bien. Nos tienen tomada la medida. Saben que nos enzarzaremos en una disputa (si es guerra mejor para ellos) entre derecha e izquierda, y además con los separatistas por el medio.

Tenemos dos traidores a España, una izquierda necia que odia a la nación y se alía con los separatistas (Podemos todavía no ha hecho la primera crítica a todas las mentiras de los nacionalistas, y eso que la dirigen tres profesores de CCPP que conocen a la perfección todas esas mentiras) y una derecha peor que la izquierda, aliada con quienes nos han endeudado de por vida y sumisa ante la OTAN, la UE e Israel, es decir, una izquierda traidora con respecto a los enemigos internos de la nación y una derecha traidora con respecto a los enemigos externos de España.


----------



## Tarúguez (17 Ago 2014)

M. Priede dijo:


> Buen resumen, Tarúguez. Sin embargo aquí te equivocas:
> 
> _Para poner unos kg. de C4 o Semtex tras los mamparos de los vagones, no hacía falta cobertura ninguna del CMX._
> 
> 1- Hace falta cobertura oficial. Esos explosivos hay que instalarlos sin pasajeros, cuando los trenes están en cocheras. Imprescindible una orden superior para acceder al recinto; no es suficiente con tener un guarda jurado haciendo la vista gorda, puesto que allí trabaja mucha gente en mantenimiento.




Quizá tengas razón *Priede*


Pero digo que no les hacía falta el CMX por que creo de una manera u otra se hubieran cometido los atentados en los trenes, pues sabían que aquí dentro se estaba preparando esa """"hipótesis"""" por los antecedentes de Chamartín, y por la cercanía de la fecha electoral.


Quizá el CMX ayudara, pero sin CMX se hubiera cometido igual de una forma u otra, antes de las elecciones; ya se hubieran buscado la forma de falsificar cualquier documento de entrada a cocheras.


Por cierto no sé si lo habrás mirado, pero este PDF es muy bueno, es sobre los focos de las explosiones de todos los vagones.


Está muy, muy currado.


Pégale un vistazo y verás...


*Monográfico sobre la colocación de las bombas en los trenes (Lookfor)*

http://www.peonesnegros.es/resumenes/Trabajo.Lookfor.pdf


Abrazos gordos



.


----------



## sisebuto (17 Ago 2014)

Priede da muy buenas argumentaciones sobre la utilidad del 11-M para colocar a Estepáis en su correspondiente casilla geoestratégica, y estoy de acuerdo en que una de las consecuencias es ésa, bajar a Aznar y sus ridículas fantasías protagonistas a la triste la realidad tras ser usado en el teatro de Azores, pero no creo que sea ésta la única ni principal motivación porque no tiene sentido cazar moscas españolas con cañonazos de este calibre. 11-m es una entrega más de la campaña de amenazas yihadistas internacionales que comenzó con el 11-S y sigue aun hoy con esos ejércitos islámicos que lo mismo sirven para liderar revoluciones primaverales que ejecutar niños en guerras santas. Por tanto yo veo el 11-M más en ese contexto general sin negar la utilización local, que existió, pero en otro sentido. Porque a ver qué má les da a unos u otros que aquí manden desde Ferraz o Génova. En todo caso sí a los que alimentan los culebrones locales, como la prensa, porque viven de una u otra teta. Para las potencias extranjeras que controlan de una u otra forma la política de este país desde hace siglos, no creo que tanto como para montar un carnicería de este tipo sólo para jubilar al Aznar y sus películas. Sí, más bien, para utilizarlo convenientemente en el proceso de ETA posterior castigando al policía malo del terrorismo local, la PePé, y ayudando a abrir el proceso posterior con la banda. Ahí sí veo es una razón que con el tiempo se ha confirmado porque, no lo olvidemos, el 11-M sirvió localmente para hacer a ETA "menos mala". Que ahí esté la mano de Francia, sin duda, porque siempre lo ha estado. Pero no creo que ninguno de los países que nos "tutelan" perdieran con la jugada las posiciones que ya tenían aquí.

Sobre las cloacas, no sé hasta qué punto se puede hablar de nacionales o internacionales. Para mí que en el mundo cloaquero, como el resto de las mafias, las banderas son para el público. Eso lo explico muy bien Fernando Múgica en un programa, lo de los clanes. En este país existen en todos los niveles del poder grupos afectos al mejor postor, sea Israel, Francia, EEUU, alemania, Marruecos... Es sólo cuestión de pasta e intereses. Pensar que estos clanes se preocupan por la "Patria" es algo ingenuo. Las banderas son para nosotros, los pagadores de impuestos, carne de cañón como la que iba en esos trenes. Triste realidad.


----------



## M. Priede (17 Ago 2014)

Tarúguez dijo:


> Quizá tengas razón *Priede*
> 
> 
> Pero digo que no les hacía falta el CMX por que creo de una manera u otra se hubieran cometido los atentados en los trenes, pues sabían que aquí dentro se estaba preparando esa """"hipótesis"""" por los antecedentes de Chamartín, y por la cercanía de la fecha electoral.
> ...



Sí, ya lo vi el otro día, y efectivamente está muy currado. No es por nada ni dármelas de listo pero yo desde 2006 ó 2007 no me creí nada de mochilas, y viendo las fotos de los daños ocasionados en los vagones se deduce que un explosivo así no se lleva en una mochila, ni nadie va a ir dejándose mochilas debajo de los asientos o en los portaequipajes. Qué pasa si alguien ve el olvido y avisa al olvidadizo ¿sale a la carrera y la deja en otro vagón? ¿Y si alguno se la lleva y le estalla en el trabajo o en la calle? ¿Y si no estalla y se averigua el pastel? Nadie va dejándose por ahí mochilas explosivas, salvo aficionados revientacajeros.

Todo fue planeado antes de decidir esas maniobras. Sería importante saber cuándo, porque en la página de la OTAN lo anuncian *el día 1* del mismo mes, y es imposible que se decida *cuatro días antes* del inicio de esas maniobras, que empiezan el día 4:

http://www.nato.int/docu/pr/2004/p04-022e.htm

Piensa que en julio de 2002 ya pasó lo de Perejil, y luego, un año antes, todas las tensiones imaginables entre EEUU y GB por un lado y Alemania y Francia por otro. Se decidió mucho antes de esa fecha. Mira esto:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...iles-de-autoria-del-11-m-121.html#post8526404

---------- Post added 17-ago-2014 at 21:29 ----------

Añado: ¿Cuándo se anuncia la convocatoria de las elecciones de 2004? 

IMPORTANTE:

1- Fecha de esa convocatoria, *aunque la decisión es muy anterior, claro*. Acuérdate de todo el lío sucesorio del 'tapado', si iba a ser Rato, Mayor Oreja o Rajoy. Oficialmente se convocan a primeros de enero:

elmundo.es - Las elecciones generales se celebrarn el 14 de marzo

2- Poco antes, pero muy poco antes, el tongo de las mochilas de Baqueira y lo de Chamartín, o sea, que ya lo tenían preparado todo para las elecciones. Garzón:

_"en contra de lo que mantenían desde el Ministerio del Interior, ETA no había preparado un atentado con mochilas bomba en la estación de esquí de Baqueira Beret en las *navidades de 2003*", y que "tampoco buscó una carnicería en la estación de Chamartín (Madrid) *durante la Nochebuena de 2003*".

3 días de marzo: Garzón considera que ETA no preparó un atentado con mochilas bomba en Baqueira Beret ni una "carnicería" en Chamartín en las Navidades de 2003 _

Y lo de Cañaveras, *el 29 de febrero,*con el etarra llevando los planos del Corredor del Henares, que sólo le faltó llevar sirenas y altavoces en la furgoneta para ir gritando "¡soy de ETA! ¡Detenedme!", lo cual prueba a su vez la relación ETA/CNI/OTAN.

No sabemos si la decisión para llevar a cabo las maniobras de la OTAN se toma antes o después, pero yo apuesto a que es antes. Oficialmente se anuncian el día 1 de marzo. Un día después de esto, *Y ESTO NO DETERMINA LA DECISIÓN DE LA OTAN, DE UN DÍA PARA OTRO. LA OTAN NO IMPROVISA*

_ interceptada a las 0:40 de la madrugada del 29 de febrero de 2004

La caravana de Caaveras - Los enigmas del 11M - Luis del Pino _

Fíjate todo lo que ocurre entre las navidades y el 1 de marzo en que la OTAN anuncia las maniobras. *Imposible que la OTAN vaya a remolque de tantos acontecimientos y se arriesgue a dar el cambiazo a última hora*

---------- Post added 17-ago-2014 at 21:41 ----------

Y el mapa manchado de sangre. Todo pastiche para engañar al ministro o bien de acuerdo con el ministro. En cualquier caso *puro fraude*:







El mapa de Acebes - Los enigmas del 11M


----------



## M. Priede (17 Ago 2014)

sisebuto dijo:


> Priede da muy buenas argumentaciones sobre la utilidad del 11-M para colocar a Estepáis en su correspondiente casilla geoestratégica, y estoy de acuerdo en que una de las consecuencias es ésa, bajar a Aznar y sus ridículas fantasías protagonistas a la triste la realidad tras ser usado en el teatro de Azores, pero no creo que sea ésta la única ni principal motivación porque no tiene sentido cazar moscas españolas con cañonazos de este calibre. 11-m es una entrega más de la campaña de amenazas yihadistas internacionales que comenzó con el 11-S y sigue aun hoy con esos ejércitos islámicos que lo mismo sirven para liderar revoluciones primaverales que ejecutar niños en guerras santas. Por tanto yo veo el 11-M más en ese contexto general sin negar la utilización local, que existió, pero en otro sentido.



Te equivocas: Obama, o mejor dicho la Administración USA, ya no incluye el 11-m como atentado islamista. Esos atentados han quedado reducidos al grupo que los puede rentabilizar al clan llamado de los _Cinco Ojos_, al grupo de países anglos que forman la red de espionaje Echelon (EEUU, GB, Canadá, Australia y Nueva Zelanda), de ahí el atentado islamista de Bali, el 11-s en NY y el 7-j en Londres



> Porque a ver qué má les da a unos u otros que aquí manden desde Ferraz o Génova.



Siempre estás con lo mismo, como todos los españolitos, incapaces de pensar un problema político si no es en clave derecha/izquierda. Había que sacar al gobernante que según la UE les traicionó y colocar a uno afín. Eso es todo, Sisebuto. 



> En todo caso sí a los que alimentan los culebrones locales, como la prensa, porque viven de una u otra teta. Para las potencias extranjeras que controlan de una u otra forma la política de este país desde hace siglos, no creo que tanto como para montar un carnicería de este tipo sólo para jubilar al Aznar y sus películas.



Pues ya me dirás cómo les hacen perder unas elecciones. Además Aznar no se presentaba, era la 'aznaridad' del PP con la que había que acabar. Y de paso rentabilizaban el atentado culpando a los islamistas. Dos pájaros de un tiro.



> Sí, más bien, para utilizarlo convenientemente en el proceso de ETA posterior castigando al policía malo del terrorismo local, la PePé, y ayudando a abrir el proceso posterior con la banda. Ahí sí veo es una razón que con el tiempo se ha confirmado porque, no lo olvidemos, el 11-M sirvió localmente para hacer a ETA "menos mala". Que ahí esté la mano de Francia, sin duda, porque siempre lo ha estado. Pero no creo que ninguno de los países que nos "tutelan" perdieran con la jugada las posiciones que ya tenían aquí.



Todos ganaban salvo España: Marruecos, Francia, Alemania, EEUU, GB, ETA, los separatistas. ETA la controla la OTAN. Piensa sólo una cosa: si la OTAN hubiese dispuesto acabar con ETA, ¿ETA habría estado atentando 40 años? ¿Y por qué se acaba cuando la OTAN toca el silbato y no antes?

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...se-criado-al-amparo-de-otan-y-de-francia.html



> Sobre las cloacas, no sé hasta qué punto se puede hablar de nacionales o internacionales. Para mí que en el mundo cloaquero, como el resto de las mafias, las banderas son para el público.



Te equivocas: los países soberanos tienen sus propios servicios secretos y al servicio de su país o de las élites de su país; no así España, que ni al servicio de la nación ni al de una élite vinculada a esa nación.



> Eso lo explico muy bien Fernando Múgica en un programa, lo de los clanes. En este país existen en todos los niveles del poder grupos afectos al mejor postor, sea Israel, Francia, EEUU, alemania, Marruecos...



'Enestepaís' sí, no así en otros.




> Es sólo cuestión de pasta e intereses. Pensar que estos clanes se preocupan por la "Patria" es algo ingenuo. Las banderas son para nosotros, los pagadores de impuestos, carne de cañón como la que iba en esos trenes. Triste realidad.



Si lo ves desde una perspectiva de clases sociales, todavía tendría un pase; si lo ves en clave nacional, ninguno. Las élites francesas o británicas, como sus masones, trabajan para sus logias propias, nacionales, no así las españolas, que están adscritas a las logias británicas o francesas. Y es así desde hace más de doscientos años. De eso se quejaba Franco.


----------



## sisebuto (18 Ago 2014)

M. Priede dijo:


> Te equivocas: Obama, o mejor dicho la Administración USA, ya no incluye el 11-m como atentado islamista. Esos atentados han quedado reducidos al grupo que los puede rentabilizar al clan llamado de los _Cinco Ojos_, al grupo de países anglos que forman la red de espionaje Echelon (EEUU, GB, Canadá, Australia y Nueva Zelanda), de ahí el atentado islamista de Bali, el 11-s en NY y el 7-j en Londres



Priede, la amenaza yihadista no se ha "construido" para que se la crea Obama sino la opinión pública mundial, y se la cree. Que los usanos eviten referenciar el 11-M tiene que ver con sus delicadas implicaciones colaterales, pero nunca porque hayan negado su naturaleza "yihadista". 



M. Priede dijo:


> Siempre estás con lo mismo, como todos los españolitos, incapaces de pensar un problema político si no es en clave derecha/izquierda. Había que sacar al gobernante que según la UE les traicionó y colocar a uno afín. Eso es todo, Sisebuto.



Es posible que los gabachos aprovecharan la jugada, pero ésta era fundamentalmente la amenaza yihadista. Me parece descabellado afirmar que esa carniceria se hizo para borrar al aznarismo. 



M. Priede dijo:


> Pues ya me dirás cómo les hacen perder unas elecciones. Además Aznar no se presentaba, era la 'aznaridad' del PP con la que había que acabar. Y de paso rentabilizaban el atentado culpando a los islamistas. Dos pájaros de un tiro.



Que sí, que no dudo que el atentado se usó en varios sentidos, pero uno principal que era construir la amenaza yihadista, y otros menores de carácter local. Porque a los usanos les da igual que gobierne Aznar, ZP o Rosi Díez. A los franceses y/o alemanes posiblemente no tanto, y en ese sentido sí pudo utilizarse para despachar a la aznaridad. Pero esta jugada local es colateral. No hacía falta destripar a dos mil personas para quitar al bigotes, pero ya puestos sí se podía aprovechar, y se hizo. Pero no olvides lo que supuso para el "proceso" de la ETA, porque eso sí tuvo recorrido. Tampoco que al Aznar y su tribu no le ha ido tan mal desde entonces. Que, ya puestos, meter un miligramo de polonio en el gatorade hubiera sido mucho más barato.




M. Priede dijo:


> Todos ganaban salvo España: Marruecos, Francia, Alemania, EEUU, GB, ETA, los separatistas. ETA la controla la OTAN. Piensa sólo una cosa: si la OTAN hubiese dispuesto acabar con ETA, ¿ETA habría estado atentando 40 años? ¿Y por qué se acaba cuando la OTAN toca el silbato y no antes?
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...se-criado-al-amparo-de-otan-y-de-francia.html



Lo de ETA está claro: siempe ha sido instrumento del poder, en este caso del de nuestros tutores. Pero como todo el terrorismo, Priede, que ya lo hemos discutido suficientemente en este y otros hilos.




M. Priede dijo:


> Te equivocas: los países soberanos tienen sus propios servicios secretos y al servicio de su país o de las élites de su país; no así España, que ni al servicio de la nación ni al de una élite vinculada a esa nación.



Claro. Pero porque España es un país descabezado, desarticulado y por tanto condenado a no tener soberanía, o como consecuencia de haberla perdido. Aquí las élites son extractivas; no construyen, expolian. Yo personalmente creo que porque siempre ha sido así, porque esta nación surgió como imperio militar expoliador y no hemos hemos hecho otra cosa desde entonces, en la Edad Media. Ahora, como no ya hay colonias, el poder de la Corte, o de las numerosas Cortes, siguen aplicando su dinámica habitual a lo que queda.




M. Priede dijo:


> Si lo ves desde una perspectiva de clases sociales, todavía tendría un pase; si lo ves en clave nacional, ninguno. Las élites francesas o británicas, como sus masones, trabajan para sus logias propias, nacionales, no así las españolas, que están adscritas a las logias británicas o francesas. Y es así desde hace más de doscientos años. De eso se quejaba Franco.



Pero por eso somos lo que somos, Priede: una colonia. Claro que los países "serios" tienen conciencia de comunidad y de lealtad a ella. Aquí eso ya sólo funciona con la Selección de furbo.


----------



## M. Priede (18 Ago 2014)

sisebuto dijo:


> Priede, la amenaza yihadista no se ha "construido" para que se la crea Obama sino la opinión pública mundial, y se la cree. Que los usanos eviten referenciar el 11-M tiene que ver con sus delicadas implicaciones colaterales, pero nunca porque hayan negado su naturaleza "yihadista".



No es fácil debatir contigo, bien lo sé. Te vas inventando cosas que luego tú mismo rebates. ¿Quién ha dicho aquí que la amenaza yihadista se hace para que se la crea Obama?




> Es posible que los gabachos aprovecharan la jugada, pero ésta era fundamentalmente la amenaza yihadista. Me parece descabellado afirmar que esa carniceria se hizo para borrar al aznarismo.



O sea que al PP le preparan un falso atentado de autoría etarra y le engañan porque el plan es que sea islamista y a su vez Francia a última hora mete baza. O sea, que Francia entra en la OTAN por lo contentos que se ponen los políticos franceses, no porque eso ya estuviese pactado.



> Que sí, que no dudo que el atentado se usó en varios sentidos, pero uno principal que era construir la amenaza yihadista, y otros menores de carácter local.



Al revés, de no ser así no haría falta cargarse al PP



> Porque a los usanos les da igual que gobierne Aznar, ZP o Rosi Díez.



Pero a los franceses y alemanes no



> A los franceses y/o alemanes posiblemente no tanto,



Siempre haces lo mismo. No argumentas, no razonas, hablas de manera asertiva. Pruébame que a los franceses y a los alemanes "no tanto". Yo he explicado detalladamente por qué sí les interesaba, tú no, afirmas y punto.



> y en ese sentido sí pudo utilizarse para despachar a la aznaridad.



Pues eso es lo que yo digo



> Pero esta jugada local es colateral.



O sea, que lo importante es hacer creer que hay islamistas atentando contra Occidente. Y van y se cargan al mejor aliado que podían tener en España. Como efecto colateral. ¿Por qué no lo evitaron haciendo el atentado una semana después, y así se quedaban con ese aliado? Y no, no era lo mismo el PP apoyando la invasión de Irak que Zapatero oponiéndose. Ahora tirarás por elevación y dirás que aumentó las tropas en Afganistán y qeu lo mismo da uno que otro, el PP que el PSOE, pero olvidarás de nuevo la oposición de ZP a la guerra de Irak. 



> No hacía falta destripar a dos mil personas para quitar al bigotes,



El bigotes no se presentaba a las elecciones, elecciones que iba a ganar el PP, aunque el listo de Rajoy perdía puntos día a día, pero todas las encuestas del mes anterior le daban ganador



> pero ya puestos sí se podía aprovechar, y se hizo.



Mira, no hay quien se crea eso que dices. Decir que no tiene importancia ninguna la fecha porque el atentado se hizo para meter miedo con el islamismo, y que es poco menos que casual que se cometa a tres días de unas elecciones que se cargan al partido que iba a ganar, pues eso no hay quien se lo crea, salvo con ganas de enredar y rizar rizos.



> Pero no olvides lo que supuso para el "proceso" de la ETA, porque eso sí tuvo recorrido.



Bueno, pues entonces fue la ETA quien lo hizo. ¿Por qué te gusta tanto liar todo? Evalúas los acontecimientos sobre la marcha, para que te casen con no se sabe qué


> Tampoco que al Aznar y su tribu no le ha ido tan mal desde entonces.



¿Ves?, otra vez. Pues entonces el atentado lo hizo Aznar para que Murdoch lo metiera en nómina. ¿Te das cuenta de la cantidad de cosas disparatadas y contradictorias que dices



> Que, ya puestos, meter un miligramo de polonio en el gatorade hubiera sido mucho más barato.



Que no se trataba de acabar con Aznar, que ya se iba, sino con el PP y la política de continuidad que iba a hacer el aznarismo




> Lo de ETA está claro: siempe ha sido instrumento del poder, en este caso del de nuestros tutores. Pero como todo el terrorismo, Priede, que ya lo hemos discutido suficientemente en este y otros hilos.
> 
> Claro. Pero porque España es un país descabezado, desarticulado y por tanto condenado a no tener soberanía, o como consecuencia de haberla perdido. *Aquí las élites son extractivas; no construyen, expolian. Yo personalmente creo que porque siempre ha sido así, porque esta nación surgió como imperio militar expoliador y no hemos hemos hecho otra cosa desde entonces, en la Edad Media. Ahora, como no ya hay colonias, el poder de la Corte, o de las numerosas Cortes, siguen aplicando su dinámica habitual a lo que queda.*



Deberías informarte mejor: España nunca tuvo colonias. Los virreinatos no eran colonias. Las ciudades más importante de ese imperio no estaban en España. La más importante en España era Sevilla, y Lima era seis veces más rica que Sevilla. Y México. Y La Habana. Y Caracas. A España venía el quinto real, la quinta parte de lo que se extraía en las minas




> Pero por eso somos lo que somos, Priede: una colonia. Claro que los países "serios" tienen conciencia de comunidad y de lealtad a ella. Aquí eso ya sólo funciona con la Selección de furbo.


----------



## belga197 (18 Ago 2014)

M. Priede dijo:


> Eso de que en esas maniobras *sólo hubo intercambio de papelitos es cosa de los PPNN afines a LdP, caso de Belga, López Bru. Se ponen de los nervios cuando se les cita a sus amados EEUU, como todos los de LD*. Son capaces de llevar a España a una guerra civil antes que reconocer los hechos. Y como prueba aquí tienes a Jiménez Losantos culpando a la izquierda de la masacre del 11-m y empleando un lenguaje guerracivilista inadmisible. Y de esto hace sólo un mes: _Sólo es cuestión de meses saber si los españoles estamos dispuestos a resistir o a claudicar. De momento, nos estamos rindiendo sin llegar a luchar. *Ojalá Madrid cambie el signo de esta guerra que los enemigos de España están ganado sin pegar un solo tiro. O sea, desde que tras el 11M dijeron que dejaban de hacerlo. - Seguir leyendo: Federico Jimnez Losantos - La batalla de Madrid - Libertad Digital*_



Por alusiones. Que en el CMX sólo hubo "intercambio de papelitos" no lo digo yo, lo dice la noticia de Carlos Segovia reproducida en el comentario que da origen a este hilo. Es un ejercicio de gestión de crisis y ese tipo de ejercicios se realizan desde los centros de mando y comunicaciones que yo sepa. Por otra parte y como dice Segovia, la única relación con el 11-M es la proximidad de las fechas, que se trata de un atentado de Al Qaeda y la cifra estimada de muertos (200). El resto de las características no coinciden: ni tipo de atentado, ni localización (Holanda, Grecia y Canadá), etc.

Tampoco veo qué finalidad podría tener la casi coincidencia en fechas. ¿Distraer a la OTAN? Sinceramente no lo veo, al menos con la información disponible hasta la fecha, que es bien escasa.

En cuanto a lo de ponerse de los nervios cada vez que se cita a los "amados EEUU", no es mi caso. Hace tiempo que tengo claro que la relación del atentado con la guerra de Irak es innegable, a pesar de los esfuerzos realizados por todas las partes para difuminarlos. Y esa relación por fuerza mete en la ecuación del atentado, a mi juicio, a EEUU por activa o por pasiva. Pero decir eso es adentrarse en una nebulosa en la que se podría llegar a culpar a casi cualquiera. Vale, lo hizo la OTAN, ¿y?


----------



## sisebuto (18 Ago 2014)

Priede, eres tú quien dice que Obama o EEUU no reconocen el 11-M como atentado alcaédico, como si eso importara para que el 99% de la humanidad que sabe algo de él no tenga la menor duda de que es una trastada del demonio moro, como tampoco de que Bin Laden hizo el 11-S, a pesar de que ni siquiera aparece como sospechoso en el sumario de la justicia americana. El terrorismo no existiría sin la propaganda mediática y ese altavoz que amplifica diariamente la amenaza yihadista, muchas veces con burdas mentiras, no se paga precisamente con cuotas de los mártires de Allah. 

El efecto mediático mundial del 11-M es el de un atentado yihadista. Las preocupaciones de este suburbio de Occidente llamado España sobre si a la PePé o al bigotes le prepararon esta carnicería porque se puso flamenco, eso queda para las charlas del casino nacional.


----------



## M. Priede (18 Ago 2014)

> Por alusiones. Que en el CMX sólo hubo "intercambio de papelitos" no lo digo yo, lo dice la noticia de Carlos Segovia reproducida en el comentario que da origen a este hilo. Es un ejercicio de gestión de crisis y ese tipo de ejercicios se realizan desde los centros de mando y comunicaciones que yo sepa.



No hay casualidades, y más cuando se repiten una y otra vez. Te lo pongo de nuevo para que lo analices renglón a renglón. El 11-s coincidió con maniobras aéreas en EEUU. Aunque dirás que sólo participaron algunos 'avioncitos' lejos de Nueva York y sobre todo personal de control aéreo, en ningún caso se simulaba un ataque a rascacielos y al Pentágono. No hablemos del 7-j en Londres, donde un miembro del MI6 se descacharraba de risa contando casi en directo y en la BBC que estaban haciendo unos ejercicios donde simulaban llevar a cabo lo que finalmente ocurrió.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-oligarquia-y-crimen-atentado-de-londres.html

Ahora dirás que ahí las coincidencias son mucho mayores. Te da igual lo que te digan. Te lo pongo otra vez; una información de El Mundo del mismo día 14, día de las elecciones:

"La OTAN simuló un atentado en Europa con 200 muertos

En el ejercicio, que concluyó justo un día antes del 11-M, la red Al Qaeda atacaba una central química holandesa



La OTAN temía desde hace semanas [¿justo cuando lo de Baqueira y estación de Chamartín? Casualidades, oye] un ataque de Al Qaeda en Europa y por eso, basándose en la *información del Pentágono*, dedicó a la organización terrorista [Te recuerdo que Al Qaeda son los padres, a no ser que quieras hacer el Mario Noya o el Pío Moa]un gran ejercicio en el que participaron los gobiernos aliados a alto nivel. Este concluyó el 10 de marzo, la víspera del trágico atentado de Madrid, y supuso un simulacro *contra un teórico atentado de la rama de Arabia Saudí de Al Qaeda que provocaba «200 muertos en la Unión Europea»*, según ha podido saber este diario de fuentes de la OTAN implicadas en el plan.

Estas atribuyeron a *«una terrible coincidencia»* [Siempre las coincidencias. Cuánta coincidencia, oye] su simulacro y la dramática realidad y subrayaron que la OTAN no dispone de información sobre la auténtica autoría del atentado en Madrid.Casualmente horas después sería Al Qaeda, justo la autoría que con la que estuvieron 'maniobrando' seis días, del día 4 al 10. Otra casualidad] Pero aseguraron que lo que es cierto es que hay ya desde hace tiempo un temor suficiente a una acción de Al Qaeda en Europa como para diseñar *un ejercicio teórico de respuesta a gran escala.* [¿Y acaso la respuesta al 11-m no fue a gran escala? En la ejecución de los atentados de falsa bandera del 11-s y el 7-j no participó la OTAN, sólo los 'directamente afectados'

*La similitud del ejemplo diseñado por la OTAN con lo sucedido en Madrid es escalofriante y ha impresionado a los diplomáticos, militares y servicios de Inteligencia que participaron en el simulacro apenas horas antes.* Pero hay diferencias.Y a eso os agarráis La Alianza centró el atentado en Holanda, donde Al Qaeda hacía volar una central química, y también preveía que continuaran con una cadena de atentados en Grecia y en la zona canadiense de los Grandes Lagos, dado que la OTAN teme un golpe terrorista a ambos lados del Atlántico. Con lo cual lo de Madrid ya no cuadra, ¿verdad?

El ejercicio, cuyo contenido es confidencial, se denominó CMX 2004 de gestión de crisis y en él participaron los 19 países aliados y, por primera vez, los siete candidatos del Este de Europa que preparan su adhesión a la OTAN.

Por parte española, contribuyeron el personal de *Presidencia del Gobierno desde el Palacio de la Moncloa, el Ministerio de Defensa y el Centro Nacional de Inteligencia de forma activa intercambiando órdenes y comunicaciones.* Se ha tratado, como es habitual en los ejercicios anuales CMX, de una *batalla de papel* en la que no ha habido movilización real de tropas ni policías,* pero sí ha habido cruce oficial de órdenes y reuniones al más alto nivel para tomar supuestas decisiones de coordinación y respuesta. Al frente del ejercicio estuvo el secretario general de la OTAN, el holandés Jaap de Hoop Scheffer.* [Qué más queréis ¿que un comando de _Al Qaeda_ entrara en Moncloa y le pegase un susto a Ana Botella? ¿Las maniobras no consistían en un atentado de Al Qaeda? *Y oficialmente dónde se produjo el atentado islamista ¿en Holanda, en Grecia, en Canadá? ¿No fue en Madrid? ¿Oficialmente no ha sido un atentado islamista el de Madrid? Porque a ver si ahora resulta que el visto bueno de que ese atentado ha sido asunto islámico no fue decisión de la OTAN y de todos los países que forman la organización, más sus adláteres? ¿Es así o me lo invento yo? ¿¿No recuerdas aquello de la SER que resultó tan determinante de "fuentes de la Casa Blanca informan de que sus servicios de inteligencia ya descartan a ETA y trabajan exclusivamente con la autoría islamista"?*Es que por hacer pueden hacer cualquier cosa, que siempre contarán con vuestra credulidad y autoengaño, incluso aunque se hubiesen vestido con la ropa interior de la hoy alcaldesa y salieran al balcón diciendo "Soy Alekema Lamari y éste del camisón Lamari Kemequema y seguimos órdenes de Al Zawahiri" ¿Ridículo? ¿Acaso no es más ridículo lo de Gustavo de Arístegui y Florentino Portero hablando de ese líder de Al Qaeda que ya se sabe a sueldo de quién estaba y después de que Al Qaeda gobierne en Libia gracias a la OTAN? A los ojos de la masa resultaría ridículo lo de Moncloa, sin embargo a los ojos de quienes saben lo que es Al Qaeda y seguimos buscando la verdad, tan ridículo, *y sobre todo más trágico y doloroso*, es ver lo de la patulea liberal española en esta década.Más de quince años siguiéndolos por antena y prensa para al final acabar huyendo de ellos como de la peste. Como no prueben a organizar una guerra civil va a quedar de ellos lo mismo que de una braga de Ana Botella cagada por Alekema Lamari. Y no merecen acabar mejor. No lo merecéis, Belga, López Bru, Luis del Pino. Tanto esfuerzo y valentía para acabar sometidos y encadenados en una cueva de una mitología audiovisual y decrépita que tiene los días contados. A no ser que desaten una guerra, claro, y a saber en qué acaba. Todo en nombre del _mundo libre_ que hoy es más evidente que nunca que no es más que eso, una braga sucia con la que se viste un psicópata yihadista. La braga es Occidente y sobre todo sus mentirosos periodistas, y los psicópatas los que degüellan católicos en Irak a sueldo de EEUU, Israel, Arabia Saudía y Qatar, y todo con el silencio de un Papa que se dedica a hacer el bergoglio, que es una mezcla de jesuitismo y milonga porteña. *Eso sois los liberales españoles, López Bru, Belga, Luis del Pino, Jiménez Losantos, una braga sucia, en vuestro caso de Esperanza Aguirre, asistenta de aquel asquenazi que nos quiso colocar un Gibraltar en Alcorcón para seguir financiando a Israel y que la UE, con muy buen criterio, impidió que se construyera.* "Hace falta una lucha de ideas contra Podemos", dice la anglomaníaca siguiendo el dictado del de Orihuela del Tremedal, y la pobre no puede ir más allá -la ideología se lo impide- de 'más mercado y menos estado', o bien insultar a Pablo Iglesias porque Podemos quiere liberar etarras de la cárcel, como si eso no lo estuviera haciendo el PP desde hace tres años. Estúpidos, traidores, que eso es lo que sois. Traidores por pura estupidez, porque ninguna ganancia lleváis, salvo la de alimentar el mito, un mito además depredador, decadente y criminal, que incluso ha despreciado y masacrado a doscientos españoles y vosotros hacéis todo lo posible por ocultar esa autoría distrayendo la atención. Miserables. ¿Qué trabajo os cuesta callar en lugar de mentir? *Y en el caso de LD atizando con todo tipo de insidias que la izquierda está detrás de la autoría del 11-m* 

La única información oficial que facilita la OTAN sobre el ejercicio es que «incluyó una amenaza al medio ambiente con una dimensión terrorista y de armas de destrucción masiva». *Agrega que incluyó cooperación civil y militar y que participaron todos los mandos estratégicos aliados, pero se reserva detalles del atentado.* Según fuentes aliadas, el supuesto ataque de Al Qaeda provocaba una matanza y un daño medioambiental incalculable al destruir la central química holandesa. El atentado no pudo ser previsto, por la dificultad de los servicios secretos occidentales de infiltrarse en las células terroristas islámicas.

El grupo autor del ataque disponía, según el supuesto, de infraestructura en varios países de Europa y armas de destrucción masiva.

El ejercicio, realizado como si el ataque hubiera sido real, ha implicado dos reuniones del Consejo Atlántico. En ellas, el Gobierno holandés, afectado por la tragedia, invocó el artículo V del Tratado de Washington. Es el que establece que, en caso de que un país miembro reciba un ataque exterior, todos los demás deben contribuir con tropas para defenderlo. Las fuentes consultadas estiman que si Al Qaeda estuviera finalmente detrás del 11-M, *el Gobierno español deberá acudir a la OTAN como lo hizo el estadounidense tras el 11-S apelando a la cláusula clave de la OTAN por primera vez en la historia atlántica.*

El supuesto del ejercicio CMX implicó que la OTAN desplazaba a Arabia Saudí su flota para «acabar con el foco de Al Qaeda en una zona del país». Se dio el caso de que se producía una división política en el país árabe, de modo que miembros de la Familia Real saudí apoyaban a Al Qaeda y otros, a la comunidad internacional.

Según fuentes aliadas, *el trasfondo era preparar una respuesta de la OTAN a un ataque de Al Qaeda *«porque sabemos que es una organización que sigue viva, es peligrosa y para la Alianza Atlántica constituye la primera prioridad». Los informes de EEUU es que, aunque Al Qaeda ha perdido operatividad, sigue teniendo células armadas y financiadas *capaces de provocar tragedias como la de Madrid.*

*El coordinador* en la Alianza y jefe de la División de Inteligencia es el *estadounidense Richard Sentner*. En 2003, [¿Fue en esa fecha cuando empezaron a preparar el golpe de Estado en España?] éste asistió a una reunión en Madrid, en la que el director del Centro Nacional de Inteligencia, *Jorge Dezcallar,* [el pájaro éste al que nadie se atreve ni a citar. En agosto de 2008 echaron abajo la web de una revista digital donde yo escribía sólo por citarlo numerosas veces. Hechos, los que quieras; nombres de los máximos responsables, ni uno. En los años 60 y 70 en las universidades españolas se podía hablar todo lo que quisieras de marxismo, comunismo, Lenin, Stalin, pero con la condición de que no pronunciaras nombres del régimen franquista. En cuanto pronunciaras las palabras tabú Franco, Fraga, etc. detenido y a comisaría] resaltó que existía un peligro creciente de atentados de Al Qaeda en los países que estaban apoyando a EEUU en la Guerra de Irak y mostró su preocupación porque se produjeran en España.

Fuente: El Mundo
14/03/2004​
_Por otra parte y como dice Segovia, la única relación con el 11-M es la proximidad de las fechas, que se trata de un atentado de Al Qaeda y la cifra estimada de muertos (200). El resto de las características no coinciden: ni tipo de atentado, ni localización (Holanda, Grecia y Canadá), etc. [Joder, casi nada. Qué más quieres que hicieran ¿que entraran en los vagones, saludaran a los pasajeros y se presentaran: "no se preocupen, somos de la OTAN y venimos a verificar que Al Qaeda no deja bombas en los trenes. Disculpen las molestias"?

Tampoco veo qué finalidad podría tener la casi coincidencia en fechas. [Increíble] ¿Distraer a la OTAN? [Todo casualidad, sí. Y dicho así se nota vuestra tesis, y metida con calzador. Es decir, que el cambiazo se lo dan *las cloacas españolas* a la OTAN. ¿Es eso? Pero vamos a ver, Belga, ¿tú te crees que los pájaros maman o qué? Esta semana mismo y once años después de aquello Pío Moa sostenía, con dos narices, que lo de Irak fue un fracaso porque Occidente no logró implantar allí la democracia, y que "deberíamos salir de la OTAN y buscar la amistad de los EEUU", como si no estuviéramos en la OTAN precisamente por orden de EEUU y fuera posible mantener "la amistad" incumpliendo sus órdenes. A vosotros, los de Libertad Digital, os ocurre que habéis construido el Puente sobre el Río Kwai y de ninguna manera queréis reconocer que sólo sirve al enemigo y a la mentira, el puente que lleva del atentado a ese contubernio de ETA, PSOE, islamismo, por eso los intoxicadores del CNI en los blogs de LD no dejaban de insistir en esa hipótesis, porque sabían que era la que más interés despertaba. Sólo que no había manera de soldar eso. Vosotros habéis dado con una supuesta solución, que consiste en no hablar de ese trío de islamistas, socialistas y separatistas y llevar la autoría a las cloacas, que siendo lo mismo que lo anterior todavía es más ridículo, porque es como si a esa tríada le añadieseis a Carlos Jesús y sus naves de Raticulín. Lo vuestro es lo de Daniel Estulin, pero sin tremendismo ni circo y con camisas de El Corte Inglés en lugar del terciopelo fosforito que usa el anabolizado quiromante cloaquero instalado en RT Sinceramente no lo veo,Ni nunca lo verás. Si de cuatro ases puestos boca abajo sobre el tapete se levantaran tres y nos preguntaran qué as falta y respondiéramos que el rey de copas, deducirían que o somos idiotas o bien que por alguna extraña razón nos negamos a deducir coherentemente. ¿Miedo? No lo creo, con no empeñarse en defender a los EEUU ya sería suficiente. Más bien sospecho del atavismo estúpido de nuestra estúpida derecha, más necia aun que la izquierda, incapaz de salir de la caverna de sombras, de símbolos y mitos que para ella representa los Estados Unidos. No me extraña que los de Podemos se estén llevando el gato al agua, sólo con hablar de lo que todo el mundo ve y nadie se atreve a señalar, ya están barriendo. *La derecha española -no sólo política, sino sobre todo periodística y del conjunto social-, es más responsable que la izquierda en el desastre nacional. La izquierda es más responsable que la derecha en el desastre interno, y la derecha de la relación de España con otras naciones, y de ahí la deuda asfixiante, el 11-m, lo de Carrero y la pérdida total de soberanía. No me extraña que con ese vacío Iglesias, Monedero y Errejón se hayan decidido a ocuparlo hablando de patria*  al menos con la información disponible hasta la fecha, que es bien escasa. Suficiente como para valorar las pocas hipótesis que caben en la autoría de ese atentado: Marruecos, ETA, PSOE, separatistas, EEUU, Francia, UE 

En cuanto a lo de ponerse de los nervios cada vez que se cita a los "amados EEUU", no es mi caso.¿Sí? ¿Seguro? Pues entonces será el de López Bru, que en cuanto le preguntan por la OTAN o los Estados Unidos brinca de inmediato a rebatir esa teoría utilizando los mismos argumentos peregrinos que usas tú y Luis del Pino Hace tiempo que tengo claro que la relación del atentado con la guerra de Irak es innegable, a pesar de los esfuerzos realizados por todas las partes para difuminarlos. [No es sólo la guerra de Irak. La participación de España en ese conflicto y enfrentándose a Francia y Alemania fue el colofón de todo un proceso iniciado por Aznar tres años antes, que, mira por dónde, se guiaba por el adoctrinamiento papanatoide de Jiménez Losantos y otros, los mismos que le llevaron en el 96 a reivindicar la figura de Azaña en el estadio del Valencia. Hoy, de esa idiocia, queda Libertad Digital y Esperanza Aguirre, porque César Vidal se dedica a la predicación del anglosionismo desde el cuarto de la lavadora en su casa de Miami; el resto se limita a seguir los dictados de las mentiras consuetudinarias dictadas por el Imperio. A esa miseria habéis llegado. No me extraña el éxito de Podemos Y esa relación por fuerza mete en la ecuación del atentado, a mi juicio, a EEUU por activa o por pasiva. Pues López Bru y Luis del Pino no parecen de esa opinión. Lo tuyo, Belga, ¿es lo de López Bru? ¿Es disidencia o esquizofrenia lo tuyo? Pero decir eso es adentrarse en una nebulosa en la que se podría llegar a culpar a casi cualquiera. Ca, y bien lo sabes tú. Si EEUU está implicado entonces es el máximo responsable. Vamos, hombre, como que Dezcallar le va a decir a EEUU y la OTAN lo que tienen que hacer en EspañaVale, lo hizo la OTAN, ¿y? La OTAN son los EEUU; nada puede hacer la OTAN sin el permiso del que allí manda. ¿A quién quieres engañar? Bueno, a ti, eso está claro_


----------



## belga197 (19 Ago 2014)

Priede,

No me jodas. Sigues haciendo comentarios y alusiones totalmente gratuitos: disidente, esquizofrénico, etc. Paso de ir por ese camino. Sólo quería intervenir para dejar claro que yo intento forjarme mi propia opinión y que en algunas cosas coincido con Luis del Pino y López Brú y en otras no.

Estoy a la espera de algún razonamiento medianamente coherente en relación con el 11-M y el CMX-04. Si no, olvídame.


----------



## M. Priede (19 Ago 2014)

*Sobre una entrevista a López Bru*

Continúo, porque no me he explicado bien antes. He añadido en el comentario anterior esto que sigue. Decía Belga: _Por otra parte y como dice Segovia, la única relación con el 11-M es la proximidad de las fechas, que se trata de un atentado de Al Qaeda y la cifra estimada de muertos (200). El resto de las características no coinciden: ni tipo de atentado, ni localización (Holanda, Grecia y Canadá), etc._ Respondo: Y oficialmente dónde se produjo el atentado islamista ¿en Holanda, en Grecia, en Canadá? ¿No fue en Madrid? ¿Oficialmente no ha sido un atentado islamista el de Madrid? Porque a ver si ahora resulta que el visto bueno de que ese atentado ha sido asunto islámico no fue decisión de la OTAN y de todos los países que forman la organización, más sus adláteres? ¿Es así o me lo invento yo? ¿No recuerdas aquello de la SER que resultó tan determinante de "fuentes de la Casa Blanca informan de que sus servicios de inteligencia ya descartan a ETA y trabajan exclusivamente con la autoría islamista"?

Voy ahora con esta entrevista a López Bru:



> Pero el 11-M fue algo más que un terrible atentado terrorista. Sin traer ahora a colación las sospechas de que se trató de un auténtico Golpe de Estado, aunque de autoría desconocida,



¿Cuántos golpes de Estado de autoría desconocida conocen ustedes? Yo ninguno. Y menos aun si triunfa ese golpe, como es el caso.



> lo que se produjo en los tres días siguientes, previos a las elecciones, fue lo que podríamos llamar como una guerra civil de baja intensidad. Nunca, desde la Guerra Civil, se ha llegado a un enfrentamiento político-social tan intenso y devastador como el que los políticos, y especialmente el PSOE, sometieron a los españoles en esos tres días. Lo que se desató con los cuerpos aun calientes de nuestras víctimas fue un auténtico asalto al poder, y para eso se utilizó a los españoles confrontándolos a unos contra otros, dejando unas heridas muy difíciles de cicatrizar.
> 
> El resultado más lacerante del putsch político y mediático que se vivió esos días fue el envilecimiento al que se sometió a la población, trasladándole todas las bajas pasiones de que son capaces unos políticos sin escrúpulos con tal de hacerse con el poder.



O de mantenerse en él. ¿O es que acaso el PP no manipuló intentando primero conservar el poder y luego salvar los muebles? Que lo tuvieran contra la espada y la pared es otro asunto.



> Pero volvamos a su pregunta. La gente, en general, no quiere oír hablar del 11-M ni en pintura, por dos razones. La primera porque se le actualizan de nuevo esos bajos instintos propios de la contienda civil, y a nadie le gusta volver a removerlos. La segunda, porque los vencedores de esa contienda, el PSOE, son unos artistas a la hora de manipular los sentimientos de los ciudadanos y erigirse, como si fueran semidioses, en la única Autoridad que puede expedir acreditaciones de democracia. El instinto guerracivilista que llevan en su código genético, como poco desde 1934, se traduce en un comportamiento encaminado a amedrentar al adversario político y a la población en general, para lo cual no dudan en amenazar a los disidentes con su expulsión del Sistema, utilizando descalificaciones como la de “conspiranoico” o “derecha extrema”, que no son sino variantes de su insulto favorito: el de fascista. Esta metodología, continuadora del agresivo agit-prop de los 3 días de Marzo, se ha mostrado de lo más eficaz para conseguir neutralizar cualquier intento de poner en duda la “Verdad oficial”, reforzada por la actitud sumisa y lanar del Partido popular.



Es una verdad a medias: los mismos que crearon la versión oficial, el PP, estuvieron años lanzando todo tipo de insidias de que la masacre fue un golpe del PSOE. Nadaban y guardaban la ropa. Qué poca memoria, López Bru. Eso de que la derecha es una maricomplejines le viene muy bien tanto a la derecha política como a sus votantes; unos disculpan con ello sus traiciones a los electores y los otros disculpan su voto a los traidores. Hay una especie de pacto que se ratifica cada vez que hay elecciones: _yo, genovés, prometo esto y sé que mi votante no me creerá, pero simulará que sí me cree, porque lo que menos desea es que manden los rojos._ Una vez la derecha llega al gobierno empiezan 'las traiciones' y continúa el teatro con el votante de la derecha llorando por las esquinas: "me ha vuelto a tracionar". Y así llevamos desde el 78. Lo de posar de acomplejaditos ante la izquierda les viene que ni pintado, a los políticos de la derecha y a sus votantes. En este caso lo estamos viendo en López Bru, *el cual más adelante nos hablará del coraje y del patriotismo de Aznar en los funestos días entre el 11 y el 14 de marzo de 2004. Increíble pero cierto. Ya verán*.



> Vivimos desde hace tiempo en un mundo orwelliano en el que los conceptos no quieren decir lo que dicen, porque las palabras se han impregnado de otra realidad que las subyuga y las subsume, como ya nos contó Lewis Carroll. Esa realidad no es otra que el Poder, un poder crudo y descarnado que se ha adueñado de todos los intersticios de la vida del país, ahogando y ocupando todos los ámbitos que debería detentar la sociedad civil.



"El poder", incluso también habla de 'la casta'. Ocurre que los de Podemos señalan quiénes son ese poder, otra cosa es que estemos de acuerdo o no. López Bru, como toda la derecha, se ha quedado con el culo al aire al no atreverse a poner nombre a ese poder. No me extraña que odien a los de Podemos. Les han dejado en evidencia al mostrar que cuando gente como López Bru habla de poder y casta no es más que retórica, puesto que se niegan a ponerle nombre a ese poder lo mismo que cuando hablan de las cloacas. *UNA PRUEBA: díganme si esto que sigue no parece dicho por Monedero, Iglesias o Errejón. Por eso ahora la derecha liberal ya no utiliza esa retórica; de hecho acusan de populismo y demagogia a Podemos cuando hablan de 'la casta' Hace unos años no era así, puesto que fueron ellos quienes inventaron esas 'ideas fuerza', o mejor dicho 'palabras policía', sólo que los de Podemos sí nombran a la banca. López Bru:* 



> La partitocracia en que ha derivado el Régimen de la Transición se ha convertido en una implacable máquina de extorsión y saqueo. Es un Régimen que comparte trazos que le asemejan a los regímenes totalitarios, no sólo por la intensidad y alcance del poder ejercido, sino por el hecho de que se trata de un sistema que tiende a perpetuarse en el tiempo sin que haya posibilidad de cambiarlo desde dentro. Las resistencias que muestra a hacer el menor atisbo de cambio después de haber llevado a la nación a la más completa ruina moral, institucional, económica y social, es un fiel reflejo de la naturaleza de ese poder voraz y omnímodo. En España no se puede cambiar nada porque los únicos que pueden hacerlo no tienen el menor interés en hacerlo.



Y todo obra de Las Cloacas. ¿Y qué son Las Cloacas? No se sabe, lo único que sabemos es que el 11-m se hizo para desmantelar la nación española y que ese encargo lo ejecuta la izquierda y ahora 'maricomplejines'. Así todo cuadra para nuestros liberales: ni palabra de la OTAN ni de EEUU ni de la UE. Vean:



> Y no pensemos que han tenido bastante con todos los desmanes que han hecho. [La izquierda y los separatistas, claro] No hay que perder de vista a las palabras y a los últimos movimientos que están dando, entre los que destaca ese siniestro y orwelliano “Tiempo Nuevo”. Como ya analicé en mi libro, el Tiempo Nuevo es ese concepto que por primera vez esbozó Iñaki Gabilondo en la mañana del 11-M, y que consistía, presuntamente, en una oferta subterránea que se le podía estar haciendo al Gobierno para dar salida a los atentados, en la que se reconocería la autoría por un grupo descontrolado y salvaje de ETA, pero que, a cambio, el Gobierno aceptaría entrar en un nuevo proceso en el que la negociación “política” con ETA sería la columna medular desde la que se dibujaría un nuevo modelo de Estado. *No deja de ser una de las hipótesis más coherentes de los atentados* que lo que se buscaba era, precisamente, este Tiempo Nuevo. *Pero, como ya expliqué, Aznar no se plegó a esas exigencias de cambio de Régimen en esa mañana del día 11. Por eso, muy probablemente, se desencadenó lo que se desencadenó, y los atentados se islamizaron para acabar con el PP que representaba Aznar.*



¿Quién hace esa oferta subterránea? Las Cloacas. ¿Y quiénes son Las Cloacas? Pues Las Cloacas; ante las cuales, cómo no, Aznar se comporta como un patriota. De ahí que nunca haya que juzgar como miserable al sujeto que después del 11-m se puso a sueldo de Murdoch (el Jesús Polanco del Imperio) y luego de Endesa, empresa estratégica que Zapatero entregó al Estado italiano. *Así razona nuestra derecha. Así razona López Bru. Así razona Belga.* FÍJENSE DESDE QUE TRIVIALIDAD, DESDE QUE BASE teje López Bru la autoría: unas palabras de Gabilondo y unas palabras de Aznar "España no va a cambiar de régimen ni porque maten ni porque dejen de matar". ¿Respondía a Gabilondo? Posiblemente. ¿Y Gabilondo hablaba en nombre de otro? No se sabe, pero según Belga, y me imagino que también López Bru *ese tejemaneje, muy por encima incluso de las maniobras de la OTAN*, que sólo eran intercambio de papelitos, y de las tensiones de Aznar con Francia y Alemania desde años atrás, y de la conversación en el rancho de Bush en Texas donde Aznar quería cambiar "la política exterior española llevada a cabo en los últimos doscientos años" (sic), es la base de la hipótesis más sólida sobre la autoría del 11-m: López Bru: "No deja de ser una de las hipótesis más coherentes de los atentados".



> No se cortan un pelo. Los que nos han llevado a la ruina se sienten legitimados y, lo que es peor, con poder, para darnos la puntilla con la misma medicina que nos ha llevado a este estado de postración, solo que aumentada y magnificada.
> 
> Y el PP, el “Nuevo PP”, en contraposición a un hipotético y ansoniano “PP auténtico”, cumpliendo la parte del contrato que le ha permitido llegar al poder, que es la de callar, o sea, otorgar. Chitón y amén.



Y todo por obedecer órdenes de, cómo no, LAS CLOACAS. *¿Entienden ahora por qué los comparo con Daniel Estulin y sus 'poderes en sombra'?* Todo consiste en decir lo que quieras mientras no nombres lo innombrable. *¿Y qué es lo innombrable, Belga, López Bru? Porque a la hora de acusar a la izquierda no os cortasteis nunca, y durante años. Lo innombrable son las cloacas. ¿La OTAN LA UE Y LOS QUE ALLÍ MANDAN? "No, por Dios, eso no; las cloacas son Las Cloacas, y no nos mareéis más", dirán ellos.*



> "Y me siento muy agradecido a la favorable acogida que nos han dispensado tantos lectores (ya se está agotando la 3ª edición), y al apoyo que nos han brindado tantos periodistas, que han servido de altavoces de esta obra, como Luis del Pino, César Vidal, Federico Jiménez Losantos, Javier Somalo, Mario Noya, Carmen Carbonell, Paco Linares, Juan Francisco Lamata, José Antonio Oviés o tú mismo, Manuel. Sin olvidarnos de los medios de comunicación como Libertad Digital, esRadio, Telemadrid o Periodistadigital."
> 
> "Aún así, hay dos o tres medios, como El Mundo, Intereconomía y La Gaceta, de los que en absoluto pienso que su silencio responda a esas motivaciones espurias. Más bien tiendo a pensar que los motivos puedan responder a razones de tipo “corporativo”, algo probablemente difícil de evitar, o a que no se han enterado suficientemente. Por eso, me mantengo expectante, porque no creo que puedan dar la espalda a un esfuerzo que va en la misma línea de lo que ellos emprendieron y de lo que ellos abanderan, en especial el diario El Mundo."



No, López Bru, no, yo te diré por qué. Mira, hombre, a estas alturas, diez años después de aquello y después de todo lo que hemos visto y de lo que contó Múgica, no se pueden hacer ditirambos de Aznar, de presentar a Aznar como un patriota que se niega a "cambiar de régimen". Eso sería colocarnos de nuevo un día después de las elecciones, en el 15 de marzo de 2004. Eres de derecha liberal, y por tanto creyente en tu fe ideológica y obediente como el que más. El día que pongáis como base la soberanía nacional y penséis en España olvidándoos de que sois de derecha, entonces empezaréis a ser verdaderos patriotas; hasta ese entonces caquita doctrinaria y anglómana, y de ahí no pasaréis nunca, porque la ideología que voluntariamente adoptáis os lo impide. Eso sí, dejad las insidias y de culpar a la izquierda de ese atentado. Si lo de Podemos responde a un plan encubierto, entonces dejad de hablar de las cloacas y hablad de cómo la prensa anglosajona festejó ese triunfo, probablemente porque aspiran a que esa izquierda antirégimen del 78 y esa derecha necia y vendida que sois vosotros se enzarcen y ellos, judíos y anglos, saquen tajada, en España y contra el euro. Por eso Valls, Hollande y Merkel se oponen a la secesión de Cataluña, y no tus israelíes, norteamericanos y británicos.


----------



## Gulpiyuri (19 Ago 2014)

Priede: López Bru ha ido algunas veces al programa de Del Pino, y el tío no para de hablar de ese patriotismo de Aznar. Bueno, y qué decir de Aguirre, la gran esperanza para cambiar ésto, que según él tenía debilidad por ella. El día que trasladen la capital de España a Dallas, éstos se corren del gusto.

Espero que cada vez engañen a menos gente. Imagino que ahora andarán intentando colar el VOX.


----------



## M. Priede (20 Ago 2014)

Gulpiyuri dijo:


> Priede: López Bru ha ido algunas veces al programa de Del Pino, y el tío no para de hablar de ese patriotismo de Aznar. Bueno, y qué decir de Aguirre, la gran esperanza para cambiar ésto, que según él tenía debilidad por ella. El día que trasladen la capital de España a Dallas, éstos se corren del gusto.
> 
> Espero que cada vez engañen a menos gente. Imagino que ahora andarán intentando colar el VOX.



Los de Podemos les han robado el discurso que ellos inventaron cuando su PP estaba en la oposición y Zapatero gobernaba, especialmente los términos: casta, partitocracia, poderes fácticos. Aunque algunos de esos términos se los inventaron a principios de los 90, cuando Trevijano era contertulio del programa de Antonio Herrero en Antena 3 Radio, en concreto el de partitocracia; el de poderes fácticos es de la Transición. La casta es más reciente, pero me suena que también es de ellos, al menos se lo he escuchado.

Viendo el lenguaje guerracivilista de J. Losantos y otros, me temo lo peor. Tengo confianza en la inteligencia de los tres que dirigen Podemos; no tanta en el PSOE. Si gana la izquierda, el PSOE, como hace siempre que teme ser desbancado por la izquierda, usará la bronca y la demagogia, tal y como hizo Zapatero, y antes Guerra, y mucho antes Largo Caballero para desbancar a un marxista con cerebro como era Julián Besteiro y acabar en la guerra civil. El PSOE y mucha de su gente son un peligro público. Yo recuerdo cuando en los setenta nos miraban con desprecio a los simpatizantes comunistas; ellos todavía no se había decantado. De repente descubrieron que el chollo estaba en ser socialista y había que verlos cómo se ponían, como si Franco sólo se hubiese dedicado a perseguirlos a ellos, que hasta entonces nunca hablaban de política, es más, nos miraban con desprecio a quienes lo hacíamos . Jamás se planteará cuestionar el pago de la deuda,y para no ser superado en izquierdismo empezarán con el Valle de los Caídos y otras provocaciones que no llevan a ninguna parte salvo a calentar la calle para que la derecha caiga en la provocación, provocación que los liberales y conservadores que tenemos estarán encantados de aceptar, puesto que tienen que agarrarse a lo que sea para demostrar que siguen ahí. 

Espero que los de Podemos puedan centrar el asunto y atar en corto a Lapesoe. Que no vayan al derribo del Régimen sino a una reforma de la Constitución de arriba a abajo, tal que se pueda liquidar el Régimen del 78 del mismo modo que ese régimen nos apartó del franquismo (y que no se empeñen en decir que vivimos en el franquismo porque no es así). De la ley a ley pero llevando la batuta, tal y como hizo Suárez, pero esta vez sin concesiones a los poderes fácticos. Además que ya son otros esos poderes, ahí están los nacionalismos y sus castas y sus 'empresarios' apesebrados y sus redes clientelares. En el 75 no era así; pesaban mucho el ejército y la Iglesia, hoy no es así.


----------



## M. Priede (25 Ago 2014)

Es lógico que a nuestros liberales, como a todos, salvo al progretariado, les molesten estas humillaciones de Mohamed VI

Mohamed VI llam a Felipe VI para quejarse de que la Guardia Civil le diese el alto frente a Ceuta | Espaa | EL MUNDO

Pero no les molesta que EEUU expulse a los españoles de la base de Morón por haber pedido explicaciones el ministro Margallo acerca del espionaje de la NSA, tal y como hicieron Francia y Alemania. Y aun molesta menos a la que se declara "anglomaníaca" en la Cámara de los Comunes después de que soldados de la Royal Navy tirotearan la bandera española colocada en un boya y pegaran a la guardia civil o tiraran bloques de hormigón en la bahía para que los pescadores no pudieran faenar. No hablemos de la chulería que se gastan los llanitos en tierras españolas.

Es que aun hay clases, y para nuestros mongos liberales no se puede comparar a un british con un moro. Hasta ahí podíamos llegar.


----------



## Ludovicus (25 Oct 2014)

Para arriba.


----------



## M. Priede (26 Oct 2014)

En esto consiste el patriotismo de la derecha española, sea liberal, democristiana, conservadora, centroizquierda o lateral

_La amenaza de Marruecos sobre la soberanía española de Ceuta y Melilla habría perdido toda su vigencia si España hubiera mantenido el vínculo atlántico establecido durante la presidencia de José María Aznar. La alianza con Estados Unidos como socio de referencia en el Mediterráneo occidental, por su carácter disuasorio, hubiera permitido a nuestro país garantizar sin ningún tipo de fisuras la tranquilidad de nuestra frontera sur. Los años de Zapatero al frente del Gobierno fueron tan desastrosos y su política exterior tan insensata que hoy es Marruecos el referente norteamericano en la zona, precisamente el país con el que mantenemos la línea fronteriza más problemática de toda la UE.

EDITORIAL - Marruecos y nuestra poltica exterior - Libertad Digital _


----------



## Ludovicus (26 Oct 2014)

M. Priede dijo:


> En esto consiste el patriotismo de la derecha española, sea liberal, democristiana, conservadora, centroizquierda o lateral
> 
> _La amenaza de Marruecos sobre la soberanía española de Ceuta y Melilla habría perdido toda su vigencia si España hubiera mantenido el vínculo atlántico establecido durante la presidencia de José María Aznar. La alianza con Estados Unidos como socio de referencia en el Mediterráneo occidental, por su carácter disuasorio, hubiera permitido a nuestro país garantizar sin ningún tipo de fisuras la tranquilidad de nuestra frontera sur. Los años de Zapatero al frente del Gobierno fueron tan desastrosos y su política exterior tan insensata que hoy es Marruecos el referente norteamericano en la zona, precisamente el país con el que mantenemos la línea fronteriza más problemática de toda la UE.
> 
> EDITORIAL - Marruecos y nuestra poltica exterior - Libertad Digital _



Como se dice ahora, gilipollas no, lo siguiente.


----------



## M. Priede (23 Nov 2014)

Quien manda, manda. Y manda muchísimo
_
Alemania puede abandonar la investigación del espionaje de EE.UU. a Merkel_

Alemania puede abandonar la investigación del espionaje de EE.UU. a Merkel


----------



## Ludovicus (28 Nov 2014)

Lo refloto.


----------



## M. Priede (2 Ene 2015)

¿Qué nos estarán preparando EEUU, GB e Israel?

España: la expansión del EI en el norte de África es


----------



## M. Priede (11 Ene 2015)

Jiménez Losantos dice que lo del 11-m en España no fue cosa de Al Qaeda, pero lo de Francia, sí. Él sabrá por qué. Sigue culpando del 11-m a las cloacas españolas.

Culpa a Kuwait, Arabia Saudí y Qatar del islamismo en Europa, pero no dice ni pío de lo que esos mismos países han hecho en Libia, Siria e Irak respaldados por los suyos, por los de Federico.

Por cierto: sospecho que si Hollande no aceptó a Marine Le Pen en la manifestación no se debe, como dice Federico, a que Francia ya se parezca demasiado a la España del 11-m, sino porque el FN no traga con la versión oficial. De momento sí acepta, pero ya veremos más adelante. Me huelo que va por ahi el choque de Hollande con Le Pen.

En el FN ya tragaron con la mierda de aquel ahijado de la CIA que era Sarkozy, y que yo sostengo que formó parte del acuerdo Francia (UE) EEUU (anglosajones) si Francia quería recuperar España. Le allanaron el camino cargándose a Villepin y luego atizando el demonio de Le Pen. Marine es muy lista y no va a aceptar ese juego, así que si pretenden poner de nuevo a Sarkozy, o a otro como él en la presidencia, y que ella haga de comparsa, no aceptará,y es posible que ya esté tentando la posibilidad de romper la baraja. 

Lo de Federico:

Federico Jimnez Losantos - Hollande quiere cercar las sedes de Le Pen - Libertad Digital


----------



## Ludovicus (12 Ene 2015)

M. Priede dijo:


> Marine es muy lista y no va a aceptar ese juego, así que si pretenden poner de nuevo a Sarkozy, o a otro como él en la presidencia, y que ella haga de comparsa, no aceptará,y es posible que ya esté tentando la posibilidad de romper la baraja.



Pero romper la baraja ¿cómo?, ¿diciendo que esto ha sido un atentado de falsa bandera? ¿Eso la beneficiaria? Lo tiene difícil la pobre: juega en campo contrario, el árbitro es muy casero y está comprado por el rival y la afición del contrario es muy hooligan.


----------



## M. Priede (12 Ene 2015)

Ludovicus dijo:


> Pero romper la baraja ¿cómo?, ¿diciendo que esto ha sido un atentado de falsa bandera? ¿Eso la beneficiaria? Lo tiene difícil la pobre: juega en campo contrario, el árbitro es muy casero y está comprado por el rival y la afición del contrario es muy hooligan.



A saber lo que pasará. Si decide romper la baraja no lo hará ella directamente. Hay columnistas, está Twitter, Facebook. Con que ella no se oponga o no los desmienta, ya está hecho. 

No se atreverá. Pero quién sabe. Quizá me pueda mi esperanza, porque siempre dije que lo del 11-m no saldrá a la luz salvo en caso de un conflicto grave entre Francia y EEUU.


----------



## M. Priede (25 Ene 2015)

Más Gibraltares, no vaya a ser que tengamos otro 11-m.

Vozpópuli - El Gobierno, dispuesto a ceder las bases de Morón y Rota a EEUU de forma permanente

Nuestros militares, modelo de patriotismo. La noticia es de hace años, pero no importa; viene siendo así desde la muerte de Carrero: _La embajada considera a los oficiales clave “fans” de EE UU en “política y táctica”, pero también leales y orgullosos de su país”

“La Marina española es fielmente proamericana. A pesar del crecimiento de la industria europea de defensa y de la presión para adquirir productos nacionales, tiene una clara preferencia por comprar americano”, escribe Aguirre en otra nota, de 30 de mayo del mismo año. “No os equivoquéis: todos los ejércitos españoles están bien dispuestos hacia EE UU y comprometidos con la OTAN, pero es en la Marina donde encontramos mejor acogida”._

Según Wikileaks: "A la mayoría de militares españoles no les gusta Zapatero"


----------



## M. Priede (16 Feb 2015)

Discrepo con el autor en el papel internacional que le atribuye a Francia desde su reingreso en la OTAN, tras más de cuarenta años de desencuentros e incluso enfrentamientos con esa organización.

"Pero no fue hasta la llegada de Nicolas Sarkozy a la presidencia, en 2007, cuando se produjo un cambio esencial en el enfoque externo del país. Para el nuevo mandatario, era imperioso “renovar una Francia adormilada” y poner fin a una postura internacional que, tras el final de la Guerra Fría, prácticamente había dejado de tener razón estratégica."

Sarkozy llegó a la presidencia gracias a que le allanaron el terreno. Probablemente eso se acordó antes de la masacre del 11-m, en Madrid, que no fue un atentado islamista, sino que obedeció al castigo al PP por haber apartado a España al eje franco-alemán, sobre todo como satélite de Francia, ya que Aznar había roto, o eso pretendía, con esa servidumbre, y, el muy ingenuo, colocar al país bajo órbita anglosajona, lo cual provocó un cambio en la relación de fuerzas UE / EEUU

Francia: el ocaso estratÃ©gico de una potencia media - OpiniÃ³n en RT


----------



## M. Priede (17 Feb 2015)

Fijaos en la dirección de la noticia de RT: no pone 'Franco', tal y como debía, sino 'Francia'

actualidad.rt.com/actualidad/166680-espana-cia-francia-eeuu

Podéis comprobarlo:

Periodista asegura que la CIA planeÃ³ un atentado contra Franco en 1961 - RT

No me dejan colgar nada en 'comentarios RT'. No en todos, pero sí en algunos asuntos. No es la primera que me ocurre, o que sale el cartelito de 'su comentario está pendiente de moderación'. Normalmente nunca me lo pasan.


----------



## Tarúguez (8 Mar 2015)

*Interior de los trenes*

Index of /docs/Juicio/Investigacion/Analisis11M/UbicacionExplosivos/InteriorTrenes


*Posible ubicación de los explosivos*

http://www.peones-negros.com/docs/J...M/UbicacionExplosivos/UbicacionExplosivos.pdf


*Bolsa de Vallecas*

Index of /docs/Juicio/Investigacion/BolsaVallecas


*Explosivos*

Index of /docs/Juicio/Investigacion/Explosivos


*Informes periciales*

Index of /docs/Juicio/Informes_periciales


*Transcripciones Vista oral*

http://www.peones-negros.com/docs/Juicio/TranscripcionesVistaOral/


*Sentencia*

http://www.peones-negros.com/docs/Juicio/Sentencia/

.


----------



## M. Priede (8 Mar 2015)

Gracias, Tarúguez. Viene bien recordarlo, ahora que se cumplirán once años.


----------



## M. Priede (9 Mar 2015)

Interesante hilo de Arrekarallo: *Conozca usted al ÚNICO español procesado por TRAICIÓN durante la democracia - espía del CNI inside*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-durante-democracia-espia-del-cni-inside.html

Le he dejado este comentario:

Buen trabajo. Lo vinculo a mi hilo del 11-m. 

Esa fecha de su dimisión no es casual, así que una de dos, y no hay más que dos: o dimite sinceramente por lo ocurrido el día 11 o bien es una tapadera, una manera de engañar, de hacer creer que disiente con el CNI y de colarlo como informador (en realidad desinformador) de enemigos de la OTAN. 

Pero si fuera una tapadera no lo habrían encarcelado, ni la Rusia de los plutócratas sionistas lo habría denunciado. En cualquier caso, si no lo han pasado a mejor vida es porque los tiene pillados, es decir, que si lo matan podría salir a la luz documentación comprometida.

Sabemos muy poco para poder construir una hipótesis bien cimentada. Es posible la decisión personal por el enfado de haberse sentido utilizado para un fin que reprueba. Ese individualismo tan español y alocado de hacer la guerra por tu cuenta no es tan infrecuente en la historia de España; ni tampoco la traición más miserable, ahí está el secretario de Felipe II.

Dezcallar; Dezcallar es el hombre clave en el 11-m, el que engañó al Gobierno (y eso está más que probado) y luego fue premiado por EEUU concediéndole el plácet como embajador en Washington. Hasta Juan Carlos le temía, de ahí que intentara buscar de nuevo el amparo de EEUU colocando a don Jorge cerca de él, cosa que no consiguió. Y no se 'tragó' nada, tal y como dicen aquí:

El Rey quiere fichar como jefe de la Casa Real al diplomático que se 'tragó' el 11 M - elConfidencial.com

Pero los planes para acabar con el rey y el régimen del 78 es probable que ya estuvieran preparados para después del endeudamiento de la nación, de ahí que:*"El Rey, en Zarzuela, ante la Asociación Atlántica: “¡Viva Putin!”"*

Vozpópuli - El Rey, en Zarzuela, ante la Asociación Atlántica:

Juan Carlos I ya los veía venir. Justo un año antes del 'viva Putin': 







http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...o-de-salida-derribo-del-regimen-del-78-a.html

Interesante también estas declaraciones del rey, inimaginables si no se sintiera cercado: "En el país asiático, en una conversación con periodistas, se ha mostrado convencido de que, en las negociaciones europeas frente a la crisis, España saldrá adelante "con el cuchillo en la boca" y con "una sonrisa". Y todo, pese a que algunos, como las agencias de calificación, decía *"quieren darnos en la cabeza. Y encima tenemos que callarnos. Yo hablo con muchos jefes de Estado y lo sé"*, según recoge Europa Press." - Seguir leyendo: El Rey: "Desde fuera, España se ve mejor. Desde dentro, dan ganas de llorar" - Libertad Digital


----------



## M. Priede (1 Abr 2015)

No se lo creen ni ellos. La prueba:"Según el autor del artículo de 'The WSJ', Sarkozy está tratando de deshacerse de su imagen proestadounidense antes de las elecciones del 2017"

Es decir: que le están lavando la cara:

'The Wall Street Journal': "En las elecciones en Francia 'ganÃ³' Putin" - RT

Recordemos:

Operación Sarkozy: Cómo la CIA puso uno de sus agentes en la presidencia de la República Francesa, por Thierry Meyssan


----------



## italica (19 Abr 2015)

Lo raro.es.que estemos por aquí.
Este post no lo.censuran????


----------



## M. Priede (19 Abr 2015)

italica dijo:


> Lo raro.es.que estemos por aquí.
> Este post no lo.censuran????



El mérito es de Carlos López


----------



## M. Priede (29 May 2015)

Como nuestro CNI. Alemania continúa siendo un país ocupado, y más aun después de la reunificación

_*Revelado: Inteligencia alemana ayudó a la NSA a espiar al Gobierno francés y la Comisión Europea *_

Revelado: Inteligencia alemana ayudÃ³ a la NSA a espiar al Gobierno francÃ©s y la ComisiÃ³n Europea - RT


----------



## M. Priede (1 Jun 2015)

Suma y sigue:

_*El Gobierno cede permanentemente a los Estados Unidos la base de Morón de la Frontera. Eso ya no es una base, sino una colonia propiamente dicha. Y a todo el mundo le ha dado igual.*_

Empezando por vosotros, la derecha social. Se empieza mintiendo un día con lo de Al Qaeda y encubriendo a los verdaderos autores, luego a diario durante 11 años y al final pasa esto:

Rajoy nos lega un segundo Gibraltar | La Gaceta de los Negocios

Del otro lado, del mismo donde están PIT y Monedero, que les importa un bledo el Sahara, Libia o Siria. Es más, podemitas de renombre como Santiago Alba apoyaron y apoyan lo de Libia.

El Nietísimo, ahí lo tienen:



















_II. RODRÍGUEZ, DESAUTORIZADO POR LAS NACIONES UNIDAS
Se produjo un gran escándalo al conocerse que el viaje al Sahara Occidental ocupado, se producía contra la opinión del Gobierno de España, expresada por el ministro de Asuntos Exteriores, José Manuel García-Margallo y Marfil que, correctamente, recordó que la Unión Africana había declarado ilegal ese foro, al que rehusaron asistir la ONU, la UE y la propia Unión Africana, además de otros gobiernos (Reino Unido, Francia, Suiza...).
Sin embargo, desafiante, Rodríguez afirmó

"El señor ministro, que haga lo que estime conveniente", afirmó Zapatero, sin querer comentar esas críticas.
(...)
Yo, como es normal, soy responsable de mis palabras, y (este) es un foro donde hay tanta gente, con una pluralidad tan evidente
(...)
Ha intervenido el secretario general adjunto de la ONU en nombre del secretario general, por tanto no hay más que decir"

Desde el Atlántico - Viaje de Zapatero al Sahara Occidental ocupado: el Consejo de Estado debe actuar_

No sólo las bases de Morón y Rota son blanco de ataque nuclear desde que forman parte de la red antimisiles junto con las bases de Polonia y Rumanía; *ahora también Torrejón de Ardoz, es decir, Madrid; base que pasa a control de la OTAN. A medida que nos ablandan nos meten lo que nadie en Europa quiere.*

Ésa es la soberanía española que tanto gusta a nuestros queridos liberales; y no sólo a ellos, porque no debemos olvidar la pleitesía de Podemos a la versión oficial del 11-m, cuando tanto Iglesias como Monedero afirmaron que quien ponga en duda esa versión impuesta por EEUU "escupe sobre la memoria de las víctimas". No hablemos del bombardeo de Libia o de los halagos a la FED e incluso a la familia Botín, mozos de cuerda de los Rothschild (de qué si no un banquito provincial en los años 90 iba a ser hoy uno de los bancos más importantes del mundo. Consulten el accionariado del banco y lo verán).

Las bases de la OTAN convierten EspaÃ±a en blanco de ataque en caso de guerra - RT


----------



## M. Priede (4 Jun 2015)

UNA ENTREVISTA A VÍCTOR LLANO SOBRE SU NOVELA “11-M: once días de junio”.

Según Llano el Gobierno de entonces, del PP, fue víctima de un engaño de la policía, que simuló tiempo antes varias intentos de atentado de ETA para luego, en los días previos a las votaciones, sumar un nuevo engaño con unas mochilas-bomba en unos trenes de cercanías preparadas por la policía para que no explotaran. Acto seguido otro sector de la policía denunciaría esos falsos atentados como obra del Gobierno para sacar réditos electorales, lo cual pondría al PP contra las cuerdas. Semejante enredo no lo invento yo, sino Víctor Llano. ¿Y por qué no culpar al Gobierno de estar detrás de esa falsa bandera y que luego la policía los engañó, puesto que no era el atentado esperado y además tanto la policía como los demás países dejaron al Gobierno en una encerrona? ¿El Gobierno se creyó lo de las maletas de Chamartín, la furgoneta de Cañaveras y antes –cosa de la que se olvida Llanos– lo de las mochilas de Baqueira? Pobre PP. Pobre Aznar.

Según Víctor Llano un sector de la policía no estaba interesado en la política antiterrorista de Aznar que afectaba a los intereses de todos los nacionalistas, fue entonces cuando ‘las cloacas’ decidieron meterlo en una ratonera, hecho que aprovecharon servicios extranjeros no se sabe para qué. *De ser así Llano debería preguntarse por qué esos servicios extranjeros estaban interesados en fastidiar al PP lo mismo que ese sector de las Fuerzas y Cuerpos de Seguridad del Estado español.* 

Y lo que olvida Llano, como tantos otros, probablemente también llevados todos ellos por prejuicios ideológicos, es que de ser así (tanto si el Gobierno estaba implicado o bien fue engañado por la policía española) el engaño fue y es avalado a día de hoy por infinidad de países. *¿A esos países los pilló de sorpresa el engaño al Gobierno de Aznar? ¿Los servicios secretos de Francia, Marruecos, GB, EEUU, Alemania y todos los que cita Rubalcaba actúan por su cuenta y riesgo sin seguir intereses de Estado propios como si fueran cloacas españolas? ¿Los pájaros maman, Víctor Llano?* ¿Pero no verá que es el mismo Rubalcaba el que pasa lista de los países que en el mejor de los casos participan directamente en el encubrimiento de los autores cuando no en la autoría misma? ¿Por qué se enreda con marroquíes, islamistas, etarras, bombas sin estallar y demás zarandajas? El modus operandi nunca es superfluo, sobre todo a la hora del proceso judicial resulta fundamental; pero en lo que concierne a quienes participan en el encubrimiento de la autoría no hace falta investigar nada, puesto que ellos mismos se presentan. ¿No lo ves, Víctor Llano? Míralo, aquí lo tienes; atiende a la lista que hace Rubalcaba.

Â«AgradecimientosÂ» significativos de Rubalcaba sobre el 11-M... - YouTube

En la novela de Llano se desarrolla la misma estupidez (o la desvergüenza) de Luis del Pino y de su lugarteniente López Bru, pero multiplicada por dos, porque según Llano resulta que en las cloacas españolas se infiltra gente de cloacas extranjeras para dar el cambiazo a última hora, así que tenemos cloacas españolas y extranjeras. Bien; de ser así resulta que todo es obra de *la Internacional Cloaquera*. Todo son alcantarillas. Ahora bien, si las cosas fueron como señala Llano ¿no cabe sospechar que existan intereses de Estado detrás de esas cloacas? Sí. ¿Qué Estados, entonces? Cloacas. La República de las Cloacas. El 11-m fue cosa de poceros pero muy técnicos y con oscuros intereses políticos para perjudicar a Aznar y al PP y destruir España. ¿Cuba? ¿Putin? ¿China? ¿Corea del Norte? ¿Marruecos? No, las cloacas, las cloacas de dentro y de fuera de España y todas ellas, se supone, con el permiso de la Gran Cloaca. ¿Y qué o quién es la Gran Cloaca? La República Confederal de las Cloacas. *Ni palabra de la intervención directa de la Casa Blanca durante esos días imponiendo la autoría islamista (Cadena SER: “fuentes de la Casa Blanca confirman que ya sólo trabajan con una autoría islamista y descartan la autoría etarra”), de la intoxicación desde Francia, de las maniobras de la OTAN donde se simulaba un atentado con doscientos muertos y que habían acabado ocho horas antes de las explosiones. Nada. Nada de nada. Qué cosas, ¿eh? *Esto de las cloacas es como lo de Daniel Estulin y el Club Bilderberg, al que por cierto han largado de RT por pasarse de listo.

Ingenuamente Víctor Llano dice “yo creo que si Casimiro García Abadillo tiene alguna novedad sobre el 11-m la va a publicar” (la entrevista es del año pasado, cuando CGA todavía dirigía El Mundo). Y lo dice después de que el entrevistador le recuerde que García Abadillo pidió perdón públicamente por todo lo publicado durante años por El Mundo sobre esa masacre, y sin especificar dónde se equivocó. Personalmente no creo que publique nada que nos lleve a la autoría; ni García Abadillo ni El Mundo ni nadie.

Insiste Víctor Llano en que tarde o temprano aparecerá algún policía que cuente con detalle aquello en lo que ese policía intervino. ¿Y qué conseguirás con eso, como si esa persona pudiera hablar de la autoría? Si pasado mañana apareciese alguien que contara el tocomocho de las mochilas, ¿qué cambiaría? Nada, Víctor Llano. Nada. ¿Pero no estará viendo este hombre cómo a Zougam lo mantienen incomunicado en la cárcel desde 2004?, está condenado a más de treinta mil años por colocar bombas en los vagones y con el único testimonio de unas rumanas que en un principio fueron descartadas porque no pudieron demostrar que iban en los trenes, y que años después de los hechos fueron llamadas de nuevo e ‘indemnizadas’ como víctimas sin que demostraran que viajaran en ningún tren. Y no pasa nada, puesto que se reconoce la desvergüenza de esos testimonios y además son la única prueba con la que condenarlo a la cárcel de por vida. Añádase que anteriormente Zougam, según testigos en el sumario, fue reconocido en tres trenes diferentes. ¿Hace falta más corrupción moral, política y judicial? ¿Pueden caer más bajo las intituciones y los medios de comunicación de un país? Evidentemente no.

Y el colmo de la ingenuidad o de la desvergüenza: *tanto el presentador como Víctor Llano acaban señalando a Marruecos como máximo responsable, como si Marruecos pudiera imponer a todo el mundo, desde EEUU a Francia pasando por la OTAN una masacre de esa envergadura y que nadie le rechiste.* 

Mejor lo dejamos así.

VÃ­ctor Llano, autor de '11M: once dÃ­as de junio'. 16-7-2014 - YouTube


----------



## M. Priede (22 Jul 2015)

Colgado en la cabecera.

EDITO: 22 de junio de 2015

Ahí los tenemos, sin pudor ninguno. El uno ministro del Interior cuando el 11-m, y luego presidente. Probablemente esa presidencia fue una exigencia más de EEUU a Francia, de ahí que en el quinto aniversario de la matanza anunciara esto; el otro 'víctima', aunque los que pagaron con la vida fueron otros y no él, que acabó a sueldo de Murdoch y de Endesa, y su hijo participa en la venta a los fondos buitre de una España en saldo a la que contribuyó a edificar su burbujero padre.

_La alianza entre la familia Aznar y los fondos buitre que vienen a por los despojos de la burbuja que creó el patriarca 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=646120 _

Aquí los tienen

Aznar arremete contra 'la izquierda radical de Grecia' en la inauguraciÃ³n del Campus Faes - YouTube


----------



## M. Priede (29 Ago 2015)

Qué malos y desagradecidos son los franceses con nuestros amigos norteamericanos:

http://www.libertaddigital.com/opinion/federico-jimenez-losantos/we-really-are-charlie-76467/


----------



## M. Priede (22 Sep 2015)

De nuevo Sarkozy. Los políticos españoles hablan continuamente de dignidad. De dignidiad política, se entiende, porque no va con sus personas. Ellos están ahí para otra cosa:

Golpe de efecto de Abiol: Sarkozy cerrará la campaña del PP en Barcelona - Libertad Digital


----------



## M. Priede (3 Oct 2015)

_*Dezcallar: “El CNI no vio venir el 11-M como la CIA no vio el 11-S". O sea, que sabía todo lo que iba a ocurrir*_


----------



## spam (6 Oct 2015)

No sé si alguien colgó esto ya, y si os parecerá de interés o no, porque no acabo de tener clara vuestra opinión sobre el susodicho. Precisamente, había leído que Pérez Reverte se había acordado de él en un discurso, diciendo que estaba viviendo momentos difíciles, así que busqué un poco a ver si había alguna mención en la prensa, y encontré esto: una entrevista a Fernando Múgica realizada en mayo. Se le ve bastante jodido y está claro que toda aquella investigación le dejó secuelas.

Fernando MÃºgica: “El 11-M me ha costado la vida” | ACTIVA MINORÃA



> *Fernando Múgica: “El 11-M me ha costado la vida”*
> 
> Fernando Múgica (Pamplona, 1946) llega a la Plaza Santa Ana vestido con vaqueros, jersey, mirada limpia y espíritu pujante. Existen personas arrolladoras sólo existiendo. Se pregunta uno, expuesto a tanta energía y a tanta huella de juventud, dónde están los sesenta y ocho años. Dónde se le marca en la piel Vietnam y dónde Sarajevo. Fernando Múgica nunca parece Fernando Múgica. Su uniforme es el paisaje en el que esté. Hace falta elegancia y descaro para diluirse en cualquier lugar. Y entonces, una vez completado el proceso creativo y camaleónico, empuñar la cámara. Encuadrar la historia. Conseguir la foto.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tarúguez (6 Oct 2015)

spam dijo:


> No sé si alguien colgó esto ya, y si os parecerá de interés o no, porque no acabo de tener clara vuestra opinión sobre el susodicho. Precisamente, había leído que Pérez Reverte se había acordado de él en un discurso, diciendo que estaba viviendo momentos difíciles, así que busqué un poco a ver si había alguna mención en la prensa, y encontré esto: una entrevista a Fernando Múgica realizada en mayo. Se le ve bastante jodido y está claro que toda aquella investigación le dejó secuelas.
> 
> Fernando MÃºgica: “El 11-M me ha costado la vida” | ACTIVA MINORÃA




Y dice la verdad, no sé si conoces el famoso vídeo del huevo

*
Yo puedo decir que un importante miembro del gobierno anterior, me dijo por dos veces y muy seriamente:

Habéis tenido suerte...tú has tenido suerte Fernando, de quedarte en la cáscara del huevo, por que si hubieras entrado dentro de la cáscara, hubieras durado vivo menos de veinticuatro horas...ministro importante del gobierno anterior.


MINUTO 00:55 al 1:19


Se refiere a alguien del PP*

<iframe width="640" height="360" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/4QCuEC2uDoE" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


*Hay un aspecto que no se ha tocado todavía...y que yo no quiero desvelar del todo más que un poquitín. Hay alguien muy importante* que estaba en IFEMA, que es de un partido político que puede ganar las próximas elecciones...

...eeeh que dijo que estaban buscando una mochila por IFEMA, y que ésa mochila cuando llegó, apareció en Vallecas dijeron...ya estamos tranquilos por que ya ha aparecido, estaba en Vallecas. Yo no voy a ser quien desvele eeh ése dato, supongo que lo tendrá que desvelar la persona que a mí me lo ha contado y que es un cargo muy importante. ¿No dicen que ahora quieren hacer el pp la la escarbar para saber la verdad?, pues que empiece ésta persona por decir lo que me contó a mí. 

* D. de Mera

MINUTO 27:47 al 28:30*

<iframe width="640" height="360" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/G3Jve-zQXE0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


Me atrevo a decir que es el periodista que más ha profundizado en aquel horror.

Le tendieron trampas encaminadas a mantener la V.O., le amenazaron.


Aquí están sus famosos agujeros negros:


La BitÃ¡cora de Kickjor


*Edito: o hace un relato muy críptico, o si escribe a tumba abierta recibirá más presiones*


Inma Castilla de Cortázar:

"Te estoy preguntando sobre la autoría intelectual de los atentados..."



Javier Gómez Bermúdez, presidente del tribunal del juicio del 11M:

*"Hay cosas que son tan complejas, tan graves, que es mejor que no se sepan todavía... que se sepan más adelante"*



Inma Castilla de Cortázar:

"No sabía que los jueces teníais competencias para saber cuándo es el momento oportuno para hacer justicia"


A PARTIR DEL MIN 1:35

<iframe width="640" height="360" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/Kxxo2dG2l4k" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

.


----------



## spam (6 Oct 2015)

Tarúguez dijo:


> *Edito: o hace un relato muy críptico, o si escribe a tumba abierta recibirá más presiones*



Pues yo no conozco tanto al personaje y sus investigaciones, sus circunstancias y motivaciones, pero me da la sensación de que si alguien que hipotecó su vida, su carrera y su prestigio por esta investigación acaba volviendo a las andadas, no será para tirar la piedra y esconder la mano. Tal como habla, si se acaba decidiendo tiene pinta de que irá con todo, y de que cada vez tiene menos que perder. Ojalá no puedan impedírselo.


----------



## Tarúguez (6 Oct 2015)

spam dijo:


> Pues yo no conozco tanto al personaje y sus investigaciones, sus circunstancias y motivaciones, pero me da la sensación de que si alguien que hipotecó su vida, su carrera y su prestigio por esta investigación acaba volviendo a las andadas, no será para tirar la piedra y esconder la mano. Tal como habla, si se acaba decidiendo tiene pinta de que irá con todo, y de que cada vez tiene menos que perder. Ojalá no puedan impedírselo.




Las cloacas te oigan.

Intentarán desacreditarlo, la V.O. está muy extendida, de hecho fué Aznar el que abrió la vía islamista y el que la defendió en Georgetown.

No abras el link (curiosamente está desaparecido)

*
11-M, EL DÍA QUE AZNAR NOS RINDIÓ* POR VICTOR LLANOS



*Es el propio Aznar quien nos lo revela claramente. Suya es la decisión de poner la versión islamista oficial*, previa a la siniestra orgía de la mendacidad posterior. Los hechos son palmarios y, además, Aznar los confiesa con solemnidad posteriormente. 


*Es Aznar quien pone la falsa versión oficial del 11-M. 


A las 20 horas de ese fatídico y programado 11 de marzo, el entonces ministro Acebes compareció en rueda de prensa. Informó a todos los españoles que el gobierno había ordenado a la policía abrir la vía islamista*. 


Por el único motivo de que había aparecido un cinta con versos del Corán en la radio de una furgoneta Kangoo. La casete surgió al revisar la furgoneta en las dependencias policiales de Canillas, tras aparecer en Alcalá de Henares, donde no se encontró nada. 


Posteriormente hemos sabido que todos los mandos policiales le dijeron al gobierno que esa cinta islamista no tenía en principio relevancia policial, que la podía haber colocado cualquiera. 


*Es el gobierno Aznar el que toma la decisión política de poner públicamente la vía islamista encima de la mesa, sobre la cabeza de todos los españoles*. La primera y evidente cuestión es que el gobierno no tiene ninguna competencia técnica para decidir el camino de una investigación policial y judicial. Y menos aún por algo que el sentido común y los informes policiales dictaminan como irrelevante. 


*La vía islamista del 11-M es pues una decisión puramente política de Aznar. Aún más, con su decisión de abrir la vía islamista el mismo 11-M, y sólo por la cinta encontrada en la Kangoo, Aznar hace que inevitablemente el atentado sea ya oficialmente de carácter islámico*. 


Porque si analizamos el contenido de esa decisión, supone que lógicamente tenga las siguientes consecuencias. Primero, que la Kangoo sea oficialmente una prueba. Y como la Kangoo tiene carácter islamista, por la casete, la versión oficial también lo tendrá. *Si ya hay consagrada oficialmente una prueba islamista, nada menos que por el Presidente del Gobierno, la autoría también lo será*. Aunque todavía estaba abierta la posibilidad de añadir a ETA al atentado, como colaboradora de unos desconocidos islamistas. 


*Y es Aznar quien confiesa que fue una decisión suya poner la vía islamista oficial. En su declaración ante la Comisión de Investigación lo dijo claramente: 


““quisiera reconstruir algunos puntos que considero relevantes en aquellas horas …. se realiza una investigación sobre el contenido de una furgoneta hallada en Alcalá, en la que aparece una cinta comercial con grabaciones del Corán y varios detonadores… mis instrucciones para que se abriera una segunda línea de investigación [islamista] a partir de los elementos encontrados en el vehículo.””* 

Transcripción oficial de su declaración en la Comisión de Investigación.

PopUpCGI


*La falsa versión oficial islamista con que nos engañaron a todos, encubriendo a los asesinos y propiciando el triunfo electoral de ZetaP, es una decisión de Aznar, la puso él. ¿Por qué? Es Aznar quien lo sabe y a quien hay que exigir la verdad*. 


Nadie esperará que ni ZetaP ni Rubalcaba revelen que se esconde tras tanta mentira. Cabría esperar que Aznar sea algo mejor que ellos o, al menos, que la presión que le suponga el verse desenmascarado haga que le interese desvelar la verdad. 


*Si Aznar nos rindió el 11-M, encubriendo a los autores con la versión islamista oficial, él sabrá porqué lo hizo y ante quien.*


11-M, el d?a que Aznar nos rindi?Â*-Â*Asturias Liberal, Cr?tica y an?lisis pol?tico, social y econ?mico

Y luego mira el interés que demostraron toooooooooooooodos los partidos:


*
Ante esa situación, las víctimas del 11-M dirigieron el pasado 2 de junio una carta a los portavoces de todos los grupos parlamentarios, incluidos los del grupo mixto, poniendo en su conocimiento los hechos, y solicitándoles que hicieran uso de sus facultades para exigir al Ministro de Interior que cese en su táctica obstruccionista.

Sin embargo, dos semanas después, ningún partido se ha puesto en contacto con la Asociación de Ayuda a las Víctimas del 11-M para interesarse por el asunto ni para ofrecer su colaboración. De hecho, tan sólo Durán Lleida se ha dignado a contestar, con una escueta respuesta de compromiso en la que confirma que ha recibido la carta de la Asociación y le comunica que se la ha pasado a la Portavoz de Interior de su grupo.
*



El Congreso ignora las críticas de las víctimas del 11-M al Ministerio de Interior - Libertad Digital


Es por eso que hoy, si dudas de la V.O. lo primero que te van a decir:

-"y tú que dices que fue ETA gñeeee, facha, pepero",


y lo 2º es que ya está juzgado...y a no ser que salgan nuevas pruebas :: 


como el infame artículo de Enrique de Diego, uno de los más ultradefensores de la V.O. por mucho que ahora muchos se la chupen por que critica al PP".

Vaya pedazo de mierda

A fondo - Revelación: A Fernando Múgica se lo ha tragado un agujero negro



Yo y muchos acudiremos a defender a Fernando hasta a mordiscos si hace falta.


Un saludo


*Edito de nuevo*


Fíjate *spam* lo que dice el mismo Fernando:


*Me ha costado mi propia vida. Ha sido una putada de un calibre… y me he preguntado muchas veces, ¿merecía la pena?”. “Pero es una causa noble”, le aliento yo. “Es una causa inútil”, sentencia.*

.


----------



## M. Priede (6 Oct 2015)

Víctor Llanos dice que fue cosa de Marruecos. Aznar es un mentiroso y Llanos prefiero no decirlo.

---------- Post added 06-oct-2015 at 12:52 ----------




spam dijo:


> Pues yo no conozco tanto al personaje y sus investigaciones, sus circunstancias y motivaciones, pero me da la sensación de que si alguien que hipotecó su vida, su carrera y su prestigio por esta investigación acaba volviendo a las andadas, no será para tirar la piedra y esconder la mano. Tal como habla, si se acaba decidiendo tiene pinta de que irá con todo, y de que cada vez tiene menos que perder. Ojalá no puedan impedírselo.



Muchas gracias por esa entrevista. Múgica es lo que aparenta: muy noble. No me gusta tanto que escriba una novela; todo el mundo escribe novelas. Claro que si no lo hace así duraría vivo muy poco.


----------



## Tarúguez (6 Oct 2015)

M. Priede dijo:


> Víctor Llanos dice que fue cosa de Marruecos. Aznar es un mentiroso y Llanos prefiero no decirlo.
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-oct-2015 at 12:52 ----------
> 
> ...




Ya lo sé *Priede*, pero en el artículo de "Aznar nos rindió" lo clava, además incide en que fué él -ya sabemos que inducido- el que "oficialmente" abrió la vía morita

Saludos
.


----------



## M. Priede (6 Oct 2015)

Tarúguez dijo:


> Ya lo sé *Priede*, pero en el artículo de "Aznar nos rindió" lo clava, además incide en que fué él -ya sabemos que inducido- el que "oficialmente" abrió la vía morita
> 
> Saludos
> .



Bueno, sí, vale. Conviene que la gente sepa que el PP tejió las dos versiones, la oficial y la contraria, que al final resultaron la misma, y que estuvo enmarranando a la gente durante casi una década, diciendo uno en sitio y lo contrario en otro, mientras que el PSOE se limitó a la versión oficial y a ironizar con la otra: "Elvis no ha muerto", decía Zapatero. Ambos chapotean en la traición y la mezquindad, pero más el PP.


----------



## sisebuto (6 Oct 2015)

*Fernando Múgica: “El 11-M me ha costado la vida”*



spam dijo:


> Pues yo no conozco tanto al personaje y sus investigaciones, sus circunstancias y motivaciones, pero me da la sensación de que si alguien que hipotecó su vida, su carrera y su prestigio por esta investigación acaba volviendo a las andadas, no será para tirar la piedra y esconder la mano. Tal como habla, si se acaba decidiendo tiene pinta de que irá con todo, y de que cada vez tiene menos que perder. Ojalá no puedan impedírselo.



Seguramente el Güevo, a estas alturas, se lo permita bajo la seguridad de que la sobredosis de desinformación es tal que nada cambiará sustancialmente. Ojalá Múgica no se prive, y tampoco a nosotros, de saldar su deuda personal con lo que tanto le ha minado personalmente en sus últimos años de periodismo activo. Que la premisa indudable de que nadie quiere saber realmente la verdad no impida decirla, o al menos intentarlo. Él sabe que muchísimos se lo seguiremos agradeciendo.




<img src="http://i.imgur.com/lg4LaWW.jpg" />

Fernando Múgica: “El 11-M me ha costado la vida”

[...]

Ahora tiene entre manos otro proyecto en solitario: una novela histórica donde resida el trasfondo del atentado y su veracidad político-estratégica. “Me están tentando para hacerla, pero sé que si me meto en esta historia, voy a sufrir. Y sufrir voluntariamente es jodido. Yo dediqué cuatro años de mi vida a la investigación del 11-M. Enteros. Día y noche. Sábados y domingos. Cuatro años. Viajando miles de kilómetros, hablando con miles de personas. Y me costó personalmente muchas cosas: un matrimonio, que todo el periódico me dejara prácticamente de hablar, el desprecio de mis compañeros de tantos años… creyeron que estaba loco, que estaba mintiendo. No me preocupa. Lo cuento con dolor, pero no me preocupa”. Se detiene a pensar unos segundos. Toma aire y continúa: “Esto no es el evangelio San Mateo. Me ha costado mi propia vida. Ha sido una putada de un calibre… y me he preguntado muchas veces, ¿merecía la pena?”. “Pero es una causa noble”, le aliento yo. “Es una causa inútil”, sentencia.

El periodista se desliza los dedos entre el pelo canoso, apoyando la frente en la palma de la mano. Está cansado. Súbitamente, y por primera vez desde el inicio de la conversación, parecen coincidir su edad real y su edad física.

–Mi argumentación fue “por qué los llamados culpables no pueden serlo”. A partir de ahí trabajé. Pero ahora sé quiénes son. Por eso es el momento de escribir.

–¿Cuál será la reacción de la gente al saberlo?

–Se quedarán, primero, decepcionados. La verdad siempre es decepcionante. Luego, escépticos. Recuerda esto, porque será así.

–¿Es alguien de quien no se espera?

–Está bien, está bien… lo intentas de forma eficaz– esquiva.

–¿Y usted no me va a responder de forma eficaz?

–La realidad siempre sorprende. Siempre es más sencilla, más absurda, menos novelesca. No fueron los islamistas. ETA tampoco. Mira, yo predico algo de periodismo gráfico. De lo demás nunca, nada. No quiero convencer a nadie de nada, pero creo que puedo ayudar a abrir alguna mente. El problema es que la gente no quiere saber la verdad. ¿Voy a convencerles yo ahora de quién es Obama o de cómo funciona el CNI…? Los cuerpos de inteligencia… eso es el infinito insondable. Las cloacas. A mí me interesa la verdad. Lucho por ella. ¿Sabes? Tengo ya una capacidad física, económica, empírica… que defeco en todo. A mí ya no me van a echar de ningún lado- y da un sorbo lento a su cerveza.​
[...]


*Fernando Múgica: “El 11-M me ha costado la vida” | ACTIVA MINORÍA*
​


----------



## Tarúguez (6 Oct 2015)

*6 de octubre del 2015


Coincidí con Dezcallar el jueves, en Más Vale Tarde, en La Sexta, y le planteé una vieja cuestión, formulada como una doble pregunta:

¿Cuando José María Aznar, hablando de los autores de la masacre, afirmó que no se encontraban en "montañas lejanas", apuntaba concretamente a Marruecos? ¿Pudo estar detrás del atentado una venganza marroquí contra España por lo ocurrido en Perejil?

Dezcallar descartó ambas cosas, diciendo incluso que es una más de las variadas "teorías conspiratorias" articuladas alrededor de los atentados del 11 M y que no habían hecho ningún bien.

Yo, por mi parte, me atrevo a apostillar que su respuesta no me convenció demasiado.*


El 11-M, Marruecos y Perejil

.


----------



## M. Priede (7 Oct 2015)

Tarúguez dijo:


> *6 de octubre del 2015
> 
> 
> Coincidí con Dezcallar el jueves, en Más Vale Tarde, en La Sexta, y le planteé una vieja cuestión, formulada como una doble pregunta:
> ...



Apezarena fue uno de los que en esos días más intoxicó a favor de la hipótesis islamista, y lo hizo desde la COPE, que tiene su mérito.

---------- Post added 07-oct-2015 at 00:54 ----------

Sisebuto:

Es muy pronto para eso. Es más, eso jamás se permitirá, porque no estamos hablando de matar a un presidente de gobierno que además era franquista y que por tanto nos lo pueden vender como que nos hicieron un favor, *estamos hablando de una matanza.*

Y eso que una novela aguanta todo, con la disculpa de que es una novela, o sea, pura ficción. Mira cómo la Urbano cuenta lo de Carrero sin novelar.

Y no me gusta que Múgica novele nada, tal y como ha hecho Llanos. Por cierto, Llanos debería trabajar la novela de género policial, se le da bien; no está mal la intriga y los personajes, pero la cuestión de fondo es delirante, sin pies ni cabeza.


----------



## sisebuto (7 Oct 2015)

M. Priede dijo:


> Sisebuto:
> 
> Es muy pronto para eso. Es más, eso jamás se permitirá, porque no estamos hablando de matar a un presidente de gobierno que además era franquista y que por tanto nos lo pueden vender como que nos hicieron un favor, *estamos hablando de una matanza.*
> 
> ...




Ya, pero piensa que la novela histórica le permitirá el recurso de la ambigüedad para en este caso amortiguar la crudeza de ciertas afirmaciones. ¿Qué será novelado o especulativo y qué datos empíricos? Solamente un lector suficientemente iniciado en el tema podrá suponerlos, y ni aun así completamente. No es gratuito elegir tal género en este caso; hacerlo como libro de investigación periodística sí que le podría traer bastante más problemas al señalar inequívocamente protagonistas y tramas.

A contrario de la novela de Llanos, y pendientes del talento literario de FM, está claro que en este caso al menos el fondo sí tendrá pies y cabeza, aunque la realidad pueda llegar a ser más delirante que la peor pesadilla.


----------



## M. Priede (7 Oct 2015)

Sí, claro; ya lo dije antes: "Muchas gracias por esa entrevista. Múgica es lo que aparenta: muy noble. No me gusta tanto que escriba una novela; todo el mundo escribe novelas. *Claro que si no lo hace así duraría vivo muy poco*".

Es la única manera que tiene de contarlo sin que lo pasaporten. Pero no sé por qué me temo que Múgica sigue sin entender algunos puntos esenciales; insiste en los marroquíes, el CNI y el que EEUU sacaría rendimientos ¿electorales?. Nunca habló de pacto Francia-Alemania / EEUU-GB


----------



## sisebuto (7 Oct 2015)

M. Priede dijo:


> Sí, claro; ya lo dije antes: "Muchas gracias por esa entrevista. Múgica es lo que aparenta: muy noble. No me gusta tanto que escriba una novela; todo el mundo escribe novelas. *Claro que si no lo hace así duraría vivo muy poco*".
> 
> Es la única manera que tiene de contarlo sin que lo pasaporten. Pero no sé por qué me temo que Múgica sigue sin entender algunos puntos esenciales; insiste en los marroquíes, el CNI y el que EEUU sacaría rendimientos ¿electorales?. Nunca habló de pacto Francia-Alemania / EEUU-GB



Sin establecer conclusiones al respecto, ¿Por qué crees que el 11-M no benefició electoralmente a Bush, cuyo mandato pivotó fundamentalmente sobre el _casus belli_ islamista? Lo hiciera quien lo hiciese, ¿no contaba con que el Tío Sam aceptaría el caramelo?

Bush advirtió el 12-M de que los autores del atentado de Madrid podían ser islamistas | Actualidad | EL PAÍS


----------



## M. Priede (7 Oct 2015)

sisebuto dijo:


> Sin establecer conclusiones al respecto, ¿Por qué crees que el 11-M no benefició electoralmente a Bush, cuyo mandato pivotó fundamentalmente sobre el _casus belli_ islamista? Lo hiciera quien lo hiciese, ¿no contaba con que el Tío Sam aceptaría el caramelo?
> 
> Bush advirtió el 12-M de que los autores del atentado de Madrid podían ser islamistas | Actualidad | EL PAÍS



Creo que ya debatimos de eso otra vez. Claro que lo favoreció, pero si la única razón para el 11-m fuera ésa, no tendría que haberse cargado un gobierno 'amigo', le bastaba con atentar después del 14-m, cuando sus amigos del PP ya estuvieran de nuevo al mando del Gobierno.


----------



## sisebuto (7 Oct 2015)

M. Priede dijo:


> Creo que ya debatimos de eso otra vez. Claro que lo favoreció, pero si la única razón para el 11-m fuera ésa, no tendría que haberse cargado un gobierno 'amigo', le bastaba con atentar después del 14-m, cuando sus amigos del PP ya estuvieran de nuevo al mando del Gobierno.



Claro que lo hemos hablado, lo suficiente para estar de acuerdo en que España hace tres siglos que perdió su estatus de "amigo" por el de "buen chico" obediente, por muchas fantasías de alta política que manejara alguno con sus pies en la mesa del jefe . Nunca puede haber una sola razón para hacer algo así. Todas las operaciones de inteligencia se blindan con varias capas de cebolla de manera que resulte casi imposible la certeza sobre su primara utilidad o siquiera sean conscientes quienes participan en la operación. Todos contentos y ningún _cui prodest_ evidente.


----------



## Tarúguez (12 Oct 2015)

M. Priede dijo:


> _*Dezcallar: “El CNI no vio venir el 11-M como la CIA no vio el 11-S". O sea, que sabía todo lo que iba a ocurrir*_




_'Mi época del CNI fue durísima y apasionante. Me sacaban del cine, del golf... *Pero tenía más información que nadie en el mundo'*_

Jorge Dezcallar: 'Lo garantizo. Yo no sabía que iban a atentar en Madrid el 11-M' | Crónica | EL MUNDO


Hoy lo he visto en las mañanas de cuatro y al presentador dorándole la píldora diciendo que su libro _Valió la pena_ ya cierra el 11-M.


Me cago en su puta alma, a él entre otros muchos si que le valió la pena

.


----------



## M. Priede (12 Oct 2015)

Tarúguez dijo:


> _'Mi época del CNI fue durísima y apasionante. Me sacaban del cine, del golf... *Pero tenía más información que nadie en el mundo'*_
> 
> Jorge Dezcallar: 'Lo garantizo. Yo no sabía que iban a atentar en Madrid el 11-M' | Crónica | EL MUNDO
> 
> ...



El perioputismo español "cierra definitivamente" el caso 11-m cada seis meses. Y lleva así desde la sentencia de Bermúdez. Incluso antes.

---------- Post added 12-oct-2015 at 17:03 ----------

Alucinante, sí. Mira qué bien se cubre las espaldas, así como diciendo: no hice nada que no hicieran otros de los nuestros: _Desgraciadamente lo que se ve son los fallos, como ocurrió en el 11-M *o en el metro de Londres*_. *Allí se realizó con más descaro, debido a que los británicos confían más en sus instituciones, por tanto los engañan más fácilmente.*

¿Qué pasó? ¿Cómo fue? Una banda de zarrapastrosos lleva a cabo el mayor atentado terrorista de Europa Occidental. Ahí lo tienen.

_Yo no lo sabía, puedo garantizarlo, y no sé de dónde ha salido esa información. Todas las teorías conspirativas no sirvieron sino para crispar más la convivencia. Está muy claro quién lo hizo: son restos de la célula de Abu Dahdah tras la operación Dátil, que se encuentran con los que han escapado de Marruecos por la represión que sigue a los atentados de Casablanca y se juntan aquí con un grupo de tíos que quieren servir al Islam y que se dedican al trapicheo de droga, y compran los explosivos a Trashorras. Está muy claro qué pasó y cómo pasó, no tiene tres pies el gato._

Y orgulloso de su labor y de pasárselo pipa:

_Volvería a hacerlo. Tuve la suerte de hacer en mi vida lo que me gustaba, hay aventuras muy bonitas en el libro. Mi vida ha sido interesante y estoy contento con ella, y es lo que aconsejo ahora a los chicos en las universidades: no penséis dónde vais a ganar dinero *sino dónde lo pasaréis bien*. Hombre, la época del CNI fue durísima, sin vacaciones ni fines de semana, te sacaban del cine, del hoyo 7 de golf o donde estuvieras y a cualquier hora, pero apasionante: tenía más información que nadie en el mundo._

Pero al ver los comentarios te das cuenta de que ha habido más intoxicación por parte de los que no aceptaban la versión oficial que por parte de quienes la aceptan, porque los primeros, dentro del engaño, necesitan un laberinto de suposiciones que no conducen a nada.

Enhorabuena, López Bru, Luis del Pino, Jiménez Losantos. *Decir que han sido las cloacas, sin más, conduce a más engaño que decir que fue Al Qaeda.*


----------



## luchanadj (15 Oct 2015)

Ergo al final, esto demuestra que están todos en el ajo Iluminati, que son los que ordenan a la OTAN. Aquí ya no hay izquierdas ni derechas, sino una falsa democracia en doonde se hace lo que mandan los entes oscuros y punto. 

Por eso, añado, la imbecilidad que hacemos en España de pelearnos supuestas izquierdas con derechas es absolutamente ridículo, eso ya no existe. Todos los políticos tocan al son que lleva el lobby judío internacional, el Club Bilderberg y pare usted de contar.

Y si no, que se lo digan a Tsipras...


----------



## spam (7 Nov 2015)

Igual vosotros lo sabíais, pero yo me acabo de enterar. Fernando Múgica está enfermo.

Fernando Múgica, Premio Teobaldo | Medios | EL MUNDO



> *Fernando Múgica, Premio Teobaldo*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fernando MÃºgica recibe el homenaje de los periodistas de Navarra |



> *Emotiva entrega de los premios Teobaldo en Olite*
> Javier Belloso Landa octubre 17, 2015
> 
> La Asociación de Periodistas de Navarra celebra la sexta edición de estos galardones
> ...



Estos homenajes, que siempre llegan tarde, hacen que ahora tome todo su sentido la entrevista publicada en este hilo hace un mes, dos páginas atrás (Fernando MÃºgica: “El 11-M me ha costado la vida” | Activa MinorÃ­a).


----------



## Tacañete (8 Nov 2015)

¡Qué pena da la España parida por el R78!, corrupción, traición, hundimiento económico y pérdida total y absoluta de la soberanía nacional son sus señas de identidad. De esta saldremos como siempre hemos salido de estas situaciones, pobres como ratas y con el país amputado en su integridad territorial. ¡Gracias Juan Carlos!, ¡qué te aprovechen los polvos que has echado a cuenta de todos los españoles!.


----------



## vvaer (9 Nov 2015)

Yo creo que tiene que haber un cerebro tanto para el 11S 11M Y 7J.







Puede pertenecer a diversas organizaciones, o a ninguna. (Más que hablar de OTAN, Servicios secretos, etc, aunque vayan por ahí las maniobras).


----------



## Tarúguez (22 Nov 2015)

*eldiario de Nacho Escolar censura una entrevista publicada el lunes, esta entrevista*:




*“Jamal Zougam es el chivo expiatorio de los atentados del 11-M en Madrid”*


_El cineasta francés Cyrille Martin (Drôme, 1982) es el realizador del documental “Un nouveau Dreyfus?” sobre los atentados del 11 de marzo de 2004 en Madrid. En esta entrevista, el autor, cuyo trabajo le ha llevado años, se muestra crítico con las “chapuzas” del juicio sobre los atentados del 11-M en la Audiencia Nacional y con la manipulación en los medios de comunicación._


*¿Cuándo y por qué empezaste a investigar sobre los atentados del 11-M en Madrid?*


_Desde hace tiempo quería hacer algo que mostrara la manipulación de los medios de comunicación dominantes. La primera vez que vi un caso de manipulación de la opinión pública fue en 2002, cuando los medios hablaban de la guerrilla marxista de las FARC, que había secuestrado a Ingrid Betancourt. Los medios ocultaban por completo el contexto de Colombia. Y por Le Monde Diplomatique, medio que se puede calificar de alternativo, supe que el 70% de los asesinatos atribuidos a las FARC en realidad los cometían las milicias a sueldo de la patronal a las que se oponían las FARC. Más tarde, en 2007, di con los artículos que El Mundo dedicó al juicio del 11-M. La manipulación en este asunto fue flagrante, pero desgraciadamente surtió efecto. Este caso me parecía especialmente grave porque el terrorismo influye mucho en nuestra opinión política. No solo en el país afectado por los atentados sino también en los países vecinos._


*Has rodado y escrito el documental en calidad de “francotirador”, es decir, sin apoyo privado ni de instituciones públicas. ¿Cómo ha sido el proceso de rodaje?*


_Mi documental es un film de montaje: su principal contenido son imágenes de vídeo, archivos ya existentes, fragmentos de telediarios, grabaciones de vídeo del juicio, además de algunas entrevistas aparecidas en los medios. He añadido secuencias que rodé yo mismo para darle un hilo conductor al documental. También he dibujado un esquema de la investigación para ayudar al espectador a orientarse entre las fuentes citadas. Para tener libertad he optado por no solicitar apoyo público ni privado y, como he trabajado prácticamente a solas, he tardado varios años en concluir el proyecto. Me gusta definirme como francotirador, término que en nuestro imaginario colectivo evoca el movimiento de resistencia comunista de los francotiradores y partisanos (FTP) durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial._








*Tu documental muestra numerosas “chapuzas” en el juicio de los atentados. ¿Cómo es posible que la opinión pública española no se haya fijado en estos errores?*


_Es muy sencillo: fuera de España no se ha informado del desarrollo del juicio. Yo tardé tiempo en comprender lo que había pasado en España, porque está relacionado con la configuración política particular de vuestro país. En el momento del juicio los periodistas más críticos con la investigación judicial eran gente como Luis del Pino, cuyas investigaciones eran irreprochables, pero que después afirmó que los verdaderos autores del atentado eran el partido socialista para ganar las elecciones tres días después del atentado, o que habían ayudado a ETA a hacerlo. Esta conclusión les desautorizó a ojos de una gran parte de los españoles, que desde entonces no se molestaron en mirar la mejor parte del trabajo de Luis del Pino: sus objeciones a la investigación judicial. Es una lástima que la derecha española más dura haya sido la más crítica con el juicio de los atentados, porque antes del juicio de 2007 no era así. De este modo olvidamos el excelente trabajo de Fernando Múgica, periodista de El Mundo, que no comparte las conclusiones de Luis del Pino._


*Jamal Zougam es el único superviviente del comando que supuestamente cometió los atentados. ¿Zougam fue el chivo expiatorio de los atentados?*


_Sí, claramente, es un chivo expiatorio porque cualquier persona en sus cabales lo habría declarado inocente: hemos visto que durante todo el juicio no había absolutamente ninguna prueba que pudiera inculparlo. Sus huellas, de las que tanto hablaron los medios, fueron un invento. Los dos testigos que afirmaron haberlo visto en los trenes declararon demasiado tarde: ¡tres semanas y un año después de los hechos! Por tanto, no son fiables. La bomba que se encontró intacta (para la cual Zougam habría utilizado estúpidamente una tarjeta SIM de su tienda) apareció como por encanto en una comisaría, y el jefe de los artificieros TEDAX aseguró que la bomba no podía haber estado en los trenes porque estos habían sido registrados cuatro veces, y no quiero continuar… La decisión del tribunal de condenarlo se explica por la necesidad de cerrar el caso para así evitar que surgieran más preguntas molestas. He titulado el documental “Un nouveau Dreyfus? (¿Un nuevo Dreyfus?)”, para insistir en el destino del pobre Jamal Zougam, que está en prisión en condiciones muy duras desde hace once años. Hago referencia al caso Dreyfus, en el que un militar francés judío se comió el marrón en un caso de espionaje de Alemania a Francia a finales del siglo XIX. La comparación me parece apropiada porque Dreyfus y Zougam fueron escogidos como chivos expiatorios por sus pertenencias étnicas y religiosas, que correspondían a los clichés racistas de sus respectivas épocas. En el siglo XIX se pensaba que los judíos eran potenciales traidores; hoy se piensa que los musulmanes son terroristas en potencia._


*¿Las instituciones judiciales, políticas y públicas te han puesto obstáculos durante la investigación y el rodaje del documental?*


_No, ninguna. A Gandhi le atribuyen esta cita: “Primero te ignoran y luego se burlan de ti. Después te combaten y al final los vences”. Puede que el camino aún sea largo._


*En el documental, el profesor suizo Daniele Ganser sugiere la posibilidad de la intervención de los “ejércitos secretos” de la OTAN en los atentados.*


_Algunos datos mencionados en el documental sugieren esta posibilidad, que, por supuesto, no es una afirmación mía. Yo no soy ni policía ni juez de instrucción. Pero ya que hablamos tanto de la libertad de expresión, deberían permitir que se hablara de esta hipótesis. La existencia de estos ejércitos secretos es poco conocida en España y en Francia, pero no en Alemania, ni en Bélgica, ni, sobre todo, en Italia. Estos países sufrieron los años de plomo, y los jueces que investigaron los atentados terroristas acaecidos durante la Guerra Fría apuntaron varias veces a estas estructuras clandestinas de la OTAN, llamadas “Gladio”. Creados en origen para combatir una posible invasión soviética en Europa, que finalmente no se produjo, estos ejércitos clandestinos habrían puesto en marcha una estrategia de la tensión. Es decir, habrían fomentado más o menos directamente el terrorismo para asustar a la población e inocular en ella un sentimiento de rechazo hacia los movimientos izquierdistas, que fueron acusados de ser los autores de los atentados. En televisión se han difundido varios documentales sobre este asunto, como “El Ejército Secreto de la OTAN”. Alfredo Grimaldos también les dedica un capítulo en su libro “La CIA en España”. Los movimientos izquierdistas han perdido la influencia que tenían en los años setenta, y ahora, determinados poderes quieren fomentar la hostilidad hacia la población musulmana, así como hacia los gobiernos de los países de Oriente Medio, a los que se ha acusado de apoyar el terrorismo, como ocurrió con Sadam Hussein. Tampoco hay que olvidar les révélations de Wesley Clark: la administración Bush había previsto atacar seis países más después de Irak._


*¿Cuándo podremos ver el documental en España?*


_Espero que sea lo antes posible. Ahora estoy trabajando en la versión española. Después buscaremos los canales de difusión apropiados para el documental. Creo que debería interesar al movimiento español anti-OTAN, que es mucho más fuerte que en Francia, donde no hay bases militares americanas desde 1967 por decisión de Charles de Gaulle._


*Tienes otros proyectos de documental en perspectiva?*


_Por ahora solo tengo ideas sin concretar. Por ejemplo, y continuando con el tema de la manipulación de la opinión pública, sería interesante mostrar una estrategia vieja como el sol y que los medios utilizan con mucha frecuencia: divide y vencerás. Esto, en cierto modo, es lo que pasó con el 11-M: los periodistas que pusieron en evidencia las contradicciones de la investigación de los atentados sufrieron el rechazo de gran parte de la población, que les asimilaba a un sector político opuesto sin advertir la parte de análisis crítico del juicio de su discurso._

http://www.lacronicadelpajarito.es/...es-chivo-expiatorio-atentados-del-11-m-madrid

*-------------------
-----------------------
-----------------------


Una entrevista que no debió publicarse*


_Esta semana la edición de eldiario.es en Castilla La Mancha publicó una entrevista con Cyrille Martin, autor del documental Un nouveau Dreyfus? sobre los atentados del 11 de marzo de 2004 en Madrid. *La entrevista nunca debió publicarse, por lo que tenemos que pedir disculpas por el error.*


Martin sostiene una teoría de la conspiración en su trabajo bajo el disfraz de resaltar los errores que se cometieron en la investigación policial y judicial. Al hacerlo, suscribe las teorías que han difundido durante varios años periodistas como Pedro J. Ramírez y Federico Jiménez Losantos y algunos dirigentes del Partido Popular. Al igual que hizo en innumerables ocasiones Ramírez y su sucesor en El Mundo, Casimiro García Abadillo, Martin afirma que uno de los condenados, Jamal Zougam, fue condenado sin pruebas. El titular de la entrevista era: " Jamal Zougam es el chivo expiatorio de los atentados de Madrid".


*Supimos de la entrevista porque su autor la había ofrecido a nuestra delegación en Murcia y conseguimos que no saliera. Ante nuestra sorpresa, apareció en otra edición, y ahí fue cuando decidimos eliminarla.* 


Martin no aporta nada en la conversación que respalde con hechos sus teorías. *Elogia investigaciones que no merecen ese nombre de personas que sostuvieron no ya errores concretos en la instrucción, sino que toda la investigación policial fue un fraude, incluida la desactivación de la mochila explosiva que contenía el teléfono móvil que permitió detener a varios implicados en los atentados.*_ :8: :vomito:



_La comparación de Zougam con el caso Dreyfus, una sentencia judicial que condenó injustamente a un militar francés judío en Francia en 1894 es una estupidez, que no es menor por el hecho de ponerla entre interrogantes. La teoría alternativa que achaca los atentados a "los ejércitos secretos de la OTAN" no se basa en ningún hecho y tiene la misma entidad que las insinuaciones de que detrás de la matanza estaban ETA, el PSOE o servicios de inteligencia extranjeros. 


Criticar una decisión judicial es algo perfectamente legítimo, pero para hacerlo hay que contar con pruebas o indicios sólidos. *No valen insinuaciones teñidas de prejuicios ideológicos, basados en la intención de defender lo que hizo el Gobierno de Aznar para sacar partido de la tragedia, o apelaciones a conspiraciones o hechos misteriosos del pasado.* 


La entrevista no apareció en la home de eldiario.es, pero sí en la de la edición de eldiario.es en Castilla La Mancha. El error de publicarla durante unas horas se subsanó cuando nos dimos cuenta, pero demuestra que debemos mejorar la coordinación con nuestros medios asociados en otras comunidades autónomas._


Una entrevista que no debió publicarse

.


----------



## M. Priede (22 Nov 2015)

Tarúguez:

Vales tu peso no en oro, sino en diamantes.

Creo que merece un hilo aparte. Ábrelo


----------



## sisebuto (8 Dic 2015)

«En cuanto escuché la cinta supe que tenía una prueba muy bestia para haber evitado el 11-M» - elcomercio.es

La chapuza infinita de la trola oficial. Gracias Taru.


----------



## M. Priede (8 Dic 2015)

sisebuto dijo:


> «En cuanto escuché la cinta supe que tenía una prueba muy bestia para haber evitado el 11-M» - elcomercio.es
> 
> La chapuza infinita de la trola oficial. Gracias Taru.



Sí, pero no aclara nada. La discusión de si fueron etarras, islamistas o marroquíes, y todo con la complicidad de alguna gente de las FyCSE es precisamente la maniobra intoxicadora por excelencia: _Esa tarde me fui al gimnasio con un compañero y en el coche la escuchamos entera. *«Ir a Marruecos a montar la cosa desde allí...»*. «¡Dios santo!», pensamos._


----------



## sisebuto (9 Dic 2015)

Claro, me refiero a eso mismo, a la necesidad de seguir inyectando desinformación. La noticia dibuja lo habitual en la trola oficial: despistes y dejadez policial con lo que se supone estaban liando los moritos con sus confidentes de cabecera en la Cuenca. 

_*La Guardia Civil dejó de investigar en 2003 el tráfico de explosivos en Asturias porque no hallaron pruebas*_

_Juicio 11-M, enfrenamiento entre el juez G. Bermudez y Gerardo Turiel_

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/5UuxAj52KCQ" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Si don Gerardo levantara la cabeza...


----------



## M. Priede (10 Dic 2015)

Curiosamente sale esto en campaña electoral. ¿Con qué fin? ¿Que alguno pique el anzuelo y vuelva a salir todo esto? Zapatero no habría perdido la ocasión de culpar al PP, pero el 11-m es un asunto zanjado por todos. TODOS.


----------



## vvaer (10 Dic 2015)

*La clave está en Majadahonda y en la figura de Pío García Escudero.*
Pío García Escudero: "Hoy por hoy no hay nada más que investigar sobre el 11-M" - Libertad Digital
¿Por qué ese interés del PP en no investigar y no poner en duda la V.O?
Las altas esferas no entienden de partidos.

*Probablemente la responsabilidad de los hechos se pueda conocer con el siguiente método:*
*Supongamos que todos son responsables por no acusar y no querer descubrir la verdad. La responsabilidad va desde abajo hacia arriba en el tiempo, mientras saltan las alarmas y se encubre para tener una versión y tapar a los responsables.*

Si empezamos desde abajo:
PP >- Eta
*A las 18:40h el Consejo de Seguridad de Naciones Unidas, a propuestas de España y Francia, aprueba por unanimidad, y sin debate, la Resolución 1530, condenando los atentados. Incluyendo la responsabilidad de ETA a propuesta del gobierno de España.*
Wikipedia.

_A las 21:30 el periódico Al Quds Al Arabi Al-Quds en su sede en Londres recibe una carta que afirma que las Brigadas de Abu Hafs Al Masri, en nombre de Al Qaeda, la red terrorista de Osama bin Laden, está detrás de los atentados perpetrados en Madrid._
Wikipedia.

*Reacciones al atentado desde fuera de España:*
Estados Unidos ofreció su apoyo en la lucha antiterrorista para localizar a los responsables. Israel ofrece a expertos para el reconocimiento de los cadáveres y el análisis de ADN.
En* Francia*, todas las banderas nacionales ondean a media asta durante los tres días de luto en España.

De menos a más responsabilidad (usando el método):

*ETA < PP < Gobierno de España < Gobierno de Francia < Consejo de seguridad de Naciones Unidas < Al Qaeda < Estados Unidos < Israel.
*
ETA: Trama asturiana.
PP: Acusaciones a ETA.
Gobierno de España: Propuestas al Consejo de Seguridad Nacional y Responsabilidad de ETA.
Gobierno de Francia: Propuestas al Consejo de Seguridad Nacional y bandera a media asta.
Consejo de seguridad de Naciones Unidas: Resolución 1530.
Al Qaeda: Asume la autoría.
Estados Unidos: Lucha antiterrorista.
Israel: Ofrece a expertos para el reconocimiento de los cadáveres y análisis de ADN.


----------



## M. Priede (10 Dic 2015)

vvaer:

Así es, por acción o por omisión todos son responsables.


----------



## vvaer (10 Dic 2015)

Sí, en este y otros casos, sin infiltraciones, la única manera de conocer la verdad es mediante deducción de lo observable afuera y dentro de la red, mediante testigos, foros, anónimos e información que no requiera esfuerzo o riesgo obtenerla.


----------



## M. Priede (10 Dic 2015)

vvaer dijo:


> Sí, en este y otros casos, sin infiltraciones, la única manera de conocer la verdad es mediante deducción de lo observable afuera y dentro de la red, mediante testigos, foros, anónimos e información *que no requiera esfuerzo o riesgo obtenerla*.



Es sobre todo paciencia. Ir dando pasos firmes poco a poco y rectificando cuanto sea necesario, sin atarse a credos ideológicos o de cualquier otro signo.

Para el mí la autoría ya está resuelta desde 2009, y año tras año se va confirmando. Al principio pensaba que era cosa sólo de Francia, y no, tiene mucho más calado y obedece a intereses de todos, salvo de España.


----------



## Karmageddon (19 Dic 2015)

Programa de Vox:

- Impulsar la obligación de investigación efectiva del Estado y resolver los 
sumarios por atentados terroristas que aún se encuentran sin esclarecer así como a detallar todos y cada uno de los atentados terroristas que quedaron impunes al beneficiarse sus autores de la amnistía de 1977 y de los indultos de 1982 y posteriori.

- Promover la investigación a fondo con voluntad decidida y firme para conocer la verdad última de los atentados del 11-M.


----------



## M. Priede (19 Dic 2015)

Karmageddon dijo:


> Programa de Vox:
> 
> - Impulsar la obligación de investigación efectiva del Estado y resolver los
> sumarios por atentados terroristas que aún se encuentran sin esclarecer así como a detallar todos y cada uno de los atentados terroristas que quedaron impunes al beneficiarse sus autores de la amnistía de 1977 y de los indultos de 1982 y posteriori.
> ...



Sobre Vox y Abascal:

*Una vez más 'huyen' a Josu Ternera. PNV, ETA, OTAN, Francia, FyCSE, perioputismo español, víctimas del perioputismo....*


----------



## Gulpiyuri (19 Dic 2015)

M. Priede dijo:


> Sobre Vox y Abascal:
> 
> *Una vez más 'huyen' a Josu Ternera. PNV, ETA, OTAN, Francia, FyCSE, perioputismo español, víctimas del perioputismo....*



Ni caso al que citas, que debe de ser un CM de VOX (se ha dado de alta hoy) y no hace más que repetir en mil hilos el mismo mensaje el cual además no lleva fuente para la mayoría de lo que dice, y que por lo que he leído por encima dice muchas cosas que no son ciertas... imagino que para ver si cuela.


----------



## Tarúguez (4 Mar 2016)

*ABC 3/3/2016*


Reavivando el tema hislamistah


_El fallecido líder de Al Qaida *Osama bin Laden dejó escrita una carta dirigida a los que calificaba como «países ocupantes» en la que cita el 11S y el 11M* y dice que la «caída del Gobierno de Aznar» fue «una gran victoria para las víctimas de todo el mundo y para los que murieron en Madrid».


Esta carta forma parte de los documentos que fueron requisados en el operativo estadounidense del 2 de mayo de 2011 en Abottabbad (Pakistán) que acabó con la vida de Bin Laden y que han sido desclasificados esta semana por la Casa Blanca.

«En el pasado, la gran revolución francesa había noqueado a la dictadura de reyes y curas, hoy la Revolución española se ha convertido en un gran evento histórico y ha causado un potente terremoto al dirigir los primeros golpes más dolorosos y peligrosos a los peligrosos grupos de la muerte en Estados Unidos causando la caída del Gobierno de Aznar, que es una de sus eficaces herramientas. Esta es una gran victoria para todas las víctimas en todo el mundo y para aquellos que murieron en Madrid en particular», dice la carta.

La carta, de apenas dos folios de extensión, cita expresamente el 11S y el 11M: «La opresión domina a su propio pueblo y las consecuencias de la injusticia son adversas y para ustedes la situación en la ocupada Palestina es un ejemplo y lo que ocurrió el 09/11 (los atentados de Nueva York) y el 03/11 (atentados de Madrid) y otros es una excepción para Al Qaida»._

*[...]*

Bin Laden, antes de morir: «La caída de Aznar fue una gran victoria para los que murieron en el 11-M»

*-----------------------
---------------------------


Bin Laden escribiendo sobre el 11M...DE 2004*

ienso:



Pentágono optó por declarar muerto a Bin Laden *REPORTES DE ENTRE FINALES DE 2001 Y MEDIADOS DE 2002*

Error de Conexion*NO FUNCIONA EL ENLACE*

Washington, PL.- Ante la misteriosa desaparición de Osama bin Laden, a quien Washington señala como culpable de los atentados terroristas de septiembre en Estados Unidos, el Pentágono optó por declararlo muerto, informo el pasado 24 de diciembre la CNN.

Unidades de fuerzas especiales estadounidenses auxiliadas por efectivos antitalibán continuaban rastreando Tora Bora al este de Afganistán, en tanto la aviación intentaba infructuosamente ubicar desde el aire a bin Laden, aseveró esa cadena noticiosa.

"No se sabe nada de él y hay motivos para pensar que no escapó con vida a los bombardeos, que su cuerpo yace sepultado en una de las cavernas donde se escondía", aseguró entonces la vocero del Pentágono, Victoria Clarke.

World Tribune.com: Israeli intelligence: Bin Laden is dead, heir has been chosen

Las fuentes israelíes dijeron que Israel y los Estados Unidos determinan que Bin Laden probablemente murió en la campaña militar de ESTADOS UNIDOS en Afganistan en diciembre. Dijeron que la aparición de nuevos mensajes por Bin Laden son probablemente fabricaciones, divulgo Middle East News Line.

bin Laden has funeral

Un funcionario prominente en el movimiento del Taliban afgano anunció ayer la muerte del Osama bin Laden Cargada, el jefe de la organización del al-Qaeda, indicando que bin Laden sufrio complicaciones serias en los pulmones y murio una muerte natural y tranquila

Report: Bin Laden Already Dead | Fox News 

Usama Bin Laden ha muerto una muerte pacífica debido a una complicación sin tratar del pulmón, el observador de Paquistan ha divulgado, citando a un líder de Taliban que alego haber atendidó a el entierro del líder de Al Qaeda.
"tropas de la coalición estan en una operación de busqueda enloquecidos pero nunca podran satisfacer su meta de conseguir Usama vivo o muerto," la fuente dijo

http://edition.cnn.com/2002/WORLD/asiapcf/central/10/06/karzai.binladen/

Osama bin Laden está "probablemente" muerto, pero el líder anterior de Taliban Mullah Omar estávivo , dijo el presidente afgano Hamid Karzai

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/south_asia/2135473.stm

La oficina federal de los E.E.U.U., el jefe del departament de investigación contra-terrorismo , Dale Watson, dice el piensa que Osama bin Laden está"probablemente" muerto

*----------------------
--------------------------*




































*--------------
------------------*


*
Traducción del artículo funebre en periodioco egipcio:
al-Wafd-Wafd, miercoles, 26 de diciembre , 2001 no 4633 del vol. 15

Noticias de la muerte y del entierro de Bin Laden hace 10 días

LA ESQUELA DEL LUCTUOSO DECESO:*








*
Islamabad - 
Un funcionario prominente en el movimiento talibán afgano anunció ayer la muerte de Osama bin Laden, el jefe de la organización al-Qa'da, afirmando que Bin Laden sufrió complicaciones graves en los pulmones y murió de muerte natural y tranquilo. 


El funcionario, que pidió permanecer en el anonimato, dijo a El Observador del Pakistán, que él mismo había asistido al funeral de bin Laden y vieron su rostro antes del entierro en Tora Bora hace 10 días. 


Mencionó que el 30 de combatientes de Al-Qa'da asistieron al entierro, así como los miembros de su familia y algunos amigos de los talibanes. 


En la ceremonia de despedida a sus armas de descanso finales fueron despedidos en el aire. 


El funcionario afirmó que es difícil precisar el lugar de entierro de Bin Laden porque de acuerdo a la tradición wahabí ninguna marca se deja junto a la tumba. 


Hizo hincapié en que es poco probable que las fuerzas estadounidenses alguna vez descubrir cualquier rastro de bin Laden.*

bin Laden has funeral

.


----------



## M. Priede (4 Mar 2016)

Tarúguez dijo:


> *ABC 3/3/2016*
> 
> 
> Reavivando el tema hislamistah
> ...



Los comentarios al pie de la noticia de ABC confirman la victoria de la OTAN / CNI. Victoria total y absoluta sobre España, y los españoles sin querer enterarse.


----------



## Tarúguez (10 Mar 2016)

Carta a LA NUEVA ESPAÑA del avilesino que *robó la dinamita del 11-M* a los 12 años del atentado


Trashorras: "Asumo mis responsabilidades y sólo pido un poco de humanidad"

"Recuperé cierta paz interior al hablar con las víctimas para mostrarles mi arrepentimiento y pedirles perdón", asegura el exminero avilesino


Trashorras: "Asumo mis responsabilidades y sólo pido un poco de humanidad" - La Nueva España - Diario Independiente de Asturias









Como es para suscriptores, aquí en pdf (17´1 Mb de ná), VIENE EN LA PÁGINA 28



Spoiler



06-03-16-lne.pdf (17,10 MB) - uploaded.net





En Intervíu *YA SE PEGAN EL PISCINAZO TOTAL : Habla el minero que """"vendió"""" los explosivos del 11M*

Suárez Trashorras: "La cárcel no es lugar para mí



Y luego dicen que por la carta del día 6, (ya en abierto)

*Emilio Trashorras, trasladado por hablar con LA NUEVA ESPAÑA, según su abogado
El exminero que vendió la dinamita del 11-M llevaba años en El Dueso (Cantabria) y ahora lo llevan a Pontevedra*

Emilio Trashorras, trasladado por hablar con LA NUEVA ESPAÑA, según su abogado - La Nueva España - Diario Independiente de Asturias

.


----------



## M. Priede (10 Mar 2016)

Tarúguez dijo:


> Carta a LA NUEVA ESPAÑA del avilesino que *robó la dinamita del 11-M* a los 12 años del atentado
> 
> 
> Trashorras: "Asumo mis responsabilidades y sólo pido un poco de humanidad"
> ...



No estaríamos donde estamos si no fuese por la colaboración del perioputismo.

Espero que si algún día todo sale a la luz no culpen sólo a los policías implicados en la destrucción y fabricación de pruebas y a los jueces que condenaron a un esquizofrénico y a un marroquí (que sigue en celda de aislamiento) a sabiendas de que eran inocentes, sino también a todo el perioputismo. A todos, porque no se libra nadie. Unos por mantener la versión oficial a sabiendas de que se ha condenado a inocentes, y otros por cuestionar la versión oficial pero encubrir la autoría; es más, ahí tienes a López Bru alabando a Aznar y pidiendo que se derroque a Asad, ya que en España no hubo terrorismo islámico pero en Libia y Siria sí y sus amados EEUU y la OTAN no tienen nada que ver, faltaría más (tiene un blog y sigue con los mojamés, almalás y los Skoda Fabia; las maniobras de la OTAN que precedieron al atentado "intercambio de papelitos"; la versión oficial impuesta por la Casa Blanca -Cadena Ser: "Fuentes de la Casa Blanca informan de que descartan totalmente a ETA y trabajan exclusivamente con una autoría islamista"- tampoco cuenta. Conoce los hechos como tú y como yo pero valora a conveniencia de su ideología liberal-barata, aznarista, aguirrista, cesarvidaliana, losantiana). Lo de éstos es bastante peor.


----------



## sisebuto (10 Mar 2016)

*Trashorras: “Sólo pido un poco de humanidad, demostrar que soy una persona diferente”*

Gracias Tarúguez.

Mientras, el pobre Zougam sin perro que le ladre. 







José Emilio Trashorras, en la cárcel del Dueso, con dos perros de terapia.

Doce años desde el mayor atentado terrorista en España
*Trashorras: “Sólo pido un poco de humanidad, demostrar que soy una persona diferente”*

“Encontré la libertad espiritual acercándome a Dios”, asegura el exminero avilesino condenado a 34.715 años de cárcel por el 11-M en una carta a LA NUEVA ESPAÑA

Oviedo, L. Á. VEGA


“Sólo pido que se me trate con un poco de humanidad, que sean conscientes de que la gente se da cuenta de sus errores y que trata de enmendarlos. Y sobre todo pido que sean justos”. Es la súplica que hace José Emilio Suárez Trashorras, el exminero avilesino condenado a 34.715 años de prisión por proporcionar la dinamita empleada en la matanza del 11-M, en una carta enviada a LA NUEVA ESPAÑA desde la cárcel de El Dueso (Cantabria). Lleva doce años en prisión y su letrado, Francisco Miranda Velasco, del despacho Vox Legis, acaba de solicitar que se sustituya su condena por la de prisión permanente revisable, curiosamente “menos gravosa”, ya que le permitiría disfrutar de permisos carcelarios desde este año y obtener el tercer grado penitenciario en 2024.


A pocos días de cumplirse doce años del mayor atentado terrorista vivido en Europa, Trashorras reivindica que es un hombre nuevo, que trata de reparar el daño. “Asumo todas y cada una de mis responsabilidades, pero muchos otros no las han asumido aún sabiendo la Administración de Justicia quiénes son. Dentro de mi corazón no hay el mínimo atisbo de rencor o sed de venganza. Me encuentro en un proceso personal de evolución hacia la madurez. Hace años leí un libro de una publicación cristiana que se titula ‘Libre entre rejas’ y así me encuentro ahora mismo: he encontrado esa libertad espiritual acercándome a Dios, toda aquella ansiedad y vacío que me provocaba la vida que llevaba en la calle han desaparecido”, escribe el avilesino.


Ahora sé lo que es acabar perdiendo a un familiar”, dice en referencia a la muerte de su madre​
*Vida en prisión.* Trashorras cuenta detalles de su vida en prisión, cómo trata de educarse. “El día a día es un progreso y evolución constantes. Acudo a diario a mi clase de técnico en producción agropecuaria, para poder sacarme un grado medio. También he cursado un módulo de informática con un resultado muy favorable. Acudo varias veces por semana a clases de inglés, donde ya me encuentro en un nivel medio-alto, y practico a diario deporte en el gimnasio del módulo. Aunque me matriculé en el curso de entrenador de fútbol, el director del centro no me lo autorizó”, lamenta el exminero.

El hombre que paga, con Jamal Zougam, la mayor pena de cárcel por terrorismo abre su corazón en la carta a LA NUEVA ESPAÑA. “Una de las cosas que me hicieron recuperar cierta paz interior fue cuando hace ya muchos años le comenté a mi abogado la necesidad de hablar directamente con las víctimas, expresarles mis sentimientos, mostrarles mi arrepentimiento y, ¿por qué no?, pedirles perdón, algo que sentía que debía hacer”, relata en el texto.

“Por fin, en el año 2013, una víctima directa del 11-M se decidió a reunirse conmigo. Yo sólo tenía una preocupación que me producía mucha ansiedad en los días previos al encuentro, y era hacerle saber que jamás había sido mi intención provocarle ni a él ni a nadie ningún daño, decirle que yo no era un asesino, pues así lo siento, preocuparme por su estado de salud y sobre todo pedirle perdón”. Añade que considera “un deber moral” la asunción de responsabilidades, y que jamás ha pedido ningún beneficio penitenciario. “Más bien he renunciado a cualquier contraprestación”, dice. Y trata, en cierto modo, de justificarse: “Nadie puede llegar a saber qué siente una persona de una localidad pequeña en una provincia al verse envuelto en algo como el 11-M. No digo que yo no viviera en una frontera peligrosa, como es vivir de la delincuencia, pero jamás pensé verme involucrado en algo así. Todo esto me queda muy grande”.


No digo que yo no viviera en una frontera peligrosa, pero jamás pensé en verme en algo así”, confiesa​
*Víctimas.* “Si estuviera dentro de mis posibilidades, me reuniría con todas y cada una de las víctimas, con sus familiares y amigos, trataría de reconfortarlos, responder a todas aquellas preguntas para las que hoy no tienen aún contestación. Llevo mucho sobre mi conciencia, pero sólo pido que se me permita demostrar que soy una persona diferente y que trato de ser mejor persona cada día. No sé si alguien como yo llegará a poder perdonarse, pero debo vivir a diario con ello”.

Trashorras hace referencia a la reciente muerte de su madre. El avilesino pudo encontrarse con ella una última vez, en lo que fue su primera salida de la prisión. La dirección de la cárcel le ofreció la posibilidad de asistir a su entierro, pero declinó: “Soy poco dado a espectáculos”, indica, al tiempo que afea que los medios de comunicación acudiesen al sepelio y no se respetase “algo tan íntimo”.

La pérdida de su madre, asegura, le ha acercado a las víctimas. “Ahora sé lo que es tener un familiar enfermo y acabar perdiéndolo. Puedo empatizar con las personas que han perdido un ser querido”, cree. No obstante, quiere resaltar que ese proceso se inició hace ya tiempo. “Desde hace muchos años he intentado ponerme en el lugar de las víctimas del 11-M, saber qué podrían sentir y qué podría hacer yo por ellas. Mi deuda con ellas será eterna”, asegura.

En la carta también hay lugar para el reproche. “De mí se han dicho auténticas barbaridades, desconociendo cómo soy. Se ha creado una figura mediática que no se corresponde con la realidad, y cualquier persona que haya tratado conmigo mínimamente podría decir que ha quedado gratamente sorprendida”, resalta.

*Mínima normalidad.* También reprocha la conducta de quienes han buscado protagonismo con aquel terrible atentado. “Supongo que cuando Gabriel Montoya Vidal (‘El Gitanillo’, ‘El Guaje’, el menor implicado en la entrega de la dinamita de los atentados) vendió a LA NUEVA ESPAÑA las fotografías realizadas en un lugar tan íntimo y privado como era mi casa se le olvidó dar la ‘pequeña’ exclusiva de que él participó en el robo de los explosivos de Mina Conchita y que no fui yo, sino Jamal Ahmidan, “El Chino”, el que le pagó por aquel trabajo. Pero supongo que por aquellas fechas sufría de amnesia selectiva igual que el día del juicio oral, cuando dijo en la sala más de cuarenta veces ‘no sé, no lo recuerdo’. No es mi intención hacer un alegato de inocencia. La justicia tuvo su tiempo y se ha pronunciado. Sólo pido poder llevar mi vida dentro de una mínima normalidad”, suplica.

Ése es el objetivo del abogado de Trashorras, Francisco Miranda, que ahora trata de que se cambie su actual condena de 34.715 años por la de prisión permanente revisable. En el primer caso, accedería al tercer grado una vez cumplidos 32, y a la libertad condicional, a los 35. Con la prisión permanente revisable, ese límite se rebajaría a los 20 años. Para Miranda está claro por qué Trashorras debe salir de prisión. “Emilio es un enfermo mental diagnosticado de esquizofrenia paranoide, trastorno límite de la personalidad, trastorno antisocial, trastorno psicótico y trastorno por abuso de sustancias, sin olvidar que tiene una incapacidad permanente absoluta”, remarca. Según el letrado, “la prisión no es el lugar para un individuo con esta problemática de salud mental. La ley contempla otras formas de cumplimiento extramuros de la cárcel, con atenciones y cuidados profesionales”. Añade que “Emilio está sinceramente arrepentido y atormentado por lo acontecido, ha pedido perdón a las víctimas y se ha reunido con alguna de ellas”. Y destaca que el ordenamiento español busca la reinserción, “no la venganza”.


----------



## Prometheo (10 Mar 2016)

M. Priede dijo:


> No estaríamos donde estamos si no fuese por la colaboración del perioputismo.
> 
> Espero que si algún día todo sale a la luz no culpen sólo a los policías implicados en la destrucción y fabricación de pruebas y a los jueces que condenaron a un esquizofrénico y a un marroquí (que sigue en celda de aislamiento) a sabiendas de que eran inocentes, sino también a todo el perioputismo. A todos, porque no se libra nadie. Unos por mantener la versión oficial a sabiendas de que se ha condenado a inocentes, y otros por cuestionar la versión oficial pero encubrir la autoría; es más, ahí tienes a López Bru alabando a Aznar y pidiendo que se derroque a Asad, ya que en España no hubo terrorismo islámico pero en Libia y Siria sí y sus amados EEUU y la OTAN no tienen nada que ver, faltaría más (tiene un blog y sigue con los mojamés, almalás y los Skoda Fabia; las maniobras de la OTAN que precedieron al atentado "intercambio de papelitos"; la versión oficial impuesta por la Casa Blanca -Cadena Ser: "Fuentes de la Casa Blanca informan de que descartan totalmente a ETA y trabajan exclusivamente con una autoría islamista"- tampoco cuenta. Conoce los hechos como tú y como yo pero valora a conveniencia de su ideología liberal-barata, aznarista, aguirrista, cesarvidaliana, losantiana). Lo de éstos es bastante peor.



Hay muchos criminales en este juego...Y, como bien dices, aquí no se libra nadie. Digamos que el 11-m fue, a nivel de cómplices, como el 23-f...donde hubo infinidad de colaboradores y encubridores, políticos, policiales y militares, con el CESID orquestando la opereta bufa. El símil es el mismo. Del perrodismo canalla...nada bueno se podía esperar y es el que, tras el 11-m, maniobró para establecer un doble contexto tergiversador: o fue ETA o fue AlQaeda. Mientras los verdaderos asesinos estaban donde siempre han estado: en las cloacas del Estado. Lopez Bru es un sinvergüenza neocon de extrema derecha igual que Del Pino y su mentor Losantos. Del Pino ha dejado caer más de una vez que "ni ETA, ni AlQaeda", pero muy difusamente y tampoco señalando a nadie en concreto, pero una vez le oí que el 11-m fue para poner en marcha la "centrifugadora separatista", lo cual me indignó hasta límites insospechados. Gracias a Del Pino, sobre todo, conocimos al detalle la cadena de "errores" (deliberados) criminales de policía y jueces (el infausto del Olmo y la destrucción de los trenes) pero ahí empieza y se acaba el mérito de este pseudoperiodista (que afirmó que el 11-s fue AlQaeda y los atentados de París fueron obra de islamistas claro). Lo del otro juez a sueldo de EEUU, Bermúdez, fue cumplir el guión y la orden a rajatabla: encarcelar a chivos expiatorios. Y del episodio de Leganés..qué decir... fue un asesinato para dar forma a la coartada criminal. Y ni aún así lograron encubrir sus fechorías.

¿Y este? 








Este, que estuvo al mando de la inteligencia española cuando ocurrió el atentado, es el que mejor conoce lo que se tramó en el 11-m...ya lo creo...Añadir al título de su recién publicado panfleto repleto de basura, embustes y mentiras (qué va a decir quién estuvo en el ajo) lo que queráis. Da pie para muchos sarcasmos...

---------- Post added 10-mar-2016 at 19:28 ----------



sisebuto dijo:


> Mientras, el pobre Zougam sin perro que le ladre.



Normal, fue el escogido para dar forma definitiva a la trama asesina. Pero vamos si alguien ha visto el juicio entero del 11-m (y yo lo he visto) su inculpación y encarcelación son un completo disparate, un crimen judicial de proporciones bíblicas.



> “Encontré la libertad espiritual acercándome a Dios”, asegura el exminero avilesino condenado a 34.715 años de cárcel por el 11-M en una carta a LA NUEVA ESPAÑA



No, este esquizofrénico logró la libertad a cambio de que estuviera con la boca cerrada y quien sabe si con algún fondo reservado de por medio. Será esquizofrénico, pero en el juicio del 11-m dio muestras de una clarividencia y compostura que ya hubiera querido yo


----------



## M. Priede (10 Mar 2016)

Te equivocas: decir las cloacas es como no decir nada. Buen empeño han puesto en no hablar de complicidad exterior, eso les permite seguir cantando loas al Imperio.

Y lo de la centrifugadora separatista y el endeudamiento de España con la banca francesa, holandesa y sobre todo alemana, tampoco hay que descartarlo. El Iluminado de León, cuando ya la banca española había agotado la capacidad de crédito permitió que se endeudara con la banca extranjera, de ese modo continuó la rueda del falso crecimiento y el siniestro mongolo siguió adelante con su plan de demonizar a media España y dar alas a los separatistas. El relevo de Aznar fue un idiota mayor que Aznar pero encima siniestro. 



Prometheo dijo:


> Hay muchos criminales en este juego...Y, como bien dices, aquí no se libra nadie. Digamos que el 11-m fue, a nivel de cómplices, como el 23-f...donde hubo infinidad de colaboradores y encubridores, políticos, policiales y militares, con el CESID orquestando la opereta bufa. El símil es el mismo. Del perrodismo canalla...nada bueno se podía esperar y es el que, tras el 11-m, maniobró para establecer un doble contexto tergiversador: o fue ETA o fue AlQaeda. Mientras los verdaderos asesinos estaban donde siempre han estado: en las cloacas del Estado. Lopez Bru es un sinvergüenza neocon de extrema derecha igual que Del Pino y su mentor Losantos. Del Pino ha dejado caer más de una vez que "ni ETA, ni AlQaeda", pero muy difusamente y tampoco señalando a nadie en concreto, pero una vez le oí que el 11-m fue para poner en marcha la "centrifugadora separatista", lo cual me indignó hasta límites insospechados. Gracias a Del Pino, sobre todo, conocimos al detalle la cadena de "errores" (deliberados) criminales de policía y jueces (el infausto del Olmo y la destrucción de los trenes) pero ahí empieza y se acaba el mérito de este pseudoperiodista (que afirmó que el 11-s fue AlQaeda y los atentados de París fueron obra de islamistas claro). Lo del otro juez a sueldo de EEUU, Bermúdez, fue cumplir el guión y la orden a rajatabla: encarcelar a chivos expiatorios. Y del episodio de Leganés..qué decir... fue un asesinato para dar forma a la coartada criminal. Y ni aún así lograron encubrir sus fechorías.
> 
> ¿Y este?
> 
> ...



Tiene un blog en El Confidencial. Perioputismo español.


----------



## Prometheo (10 Mar 2016)

Hablando de ese "perioputismo"....ELPAIS está bueno para echarse flores doce años después....joder...estos lo bordaron aquel día

*Así cubrimos el 11-m*


Exacto así lo cubrieron...de mierda


----------



## M. Priede (12 Mar 2016)

La autoría fue obra de servicios secretos y comandos militares, pero a mis mitos ni los toquéis. ¿Cobrará por ello?

"Cuatro pelanas de Lavapiés" no pudieron montar el 11-m, pero cuatro hambrientos en los montes de Tora-Bora en Afganistán sí que pudieron llevar a cabo el 11-s. Faltaría más.

_ El tribunal, ante la falta de credibilidad de la prueba debería haberse puesto a investigar quién había pues- to el ADN de los presuntos terroristas en ese coche que nunca estuvo allí, pero prefirió descartar el Skoda como prueba. *Ningún juez americano lo haría y medio FBI habría ido a la cárcel, pero ¿quién ha dicho que el 11-M sea una película? Ya no se hacen tan malas.*_ 

La novela negra del 11-M - Libertad Digital

Y éstos son los que quieren saber la verdad. De sobra saben quién fue. De sobra.

youtube.com/watch?v=Q33o3EqqSPQ

---------- Post added 12-mar-2016 at 20:28 ----------

Luis del Pino (él y sus Peones Negros son los verdaderos artífices que desmontaron punto por punto la versión oficial) nos habla del único condenado por colocar bombas:

_Los testigos falsos

Jamal Zougam es el único condenado como supuesto autor material de la masacre de Madrid, el único condenado por colocar una bomba en los trenes. No hay ninguna prueba física que vincule a Zougam con la masacre: ni huellas dactilares en ningún escenario del crimen, ni rastros de ADN, ni llamadas cruzadas con ninguno de los demás procesados. De hecho, El Mundo y Libertad Digital demostraron que la noche anterior al atentado, cuando nos dicen que los terroristas estaban montando las bombas, Jamal Zougam estuvo tranquilamente haciendo gimnasia, *como era su costumbre, hasta las 12 de la noche, en un gimnasio de la Plaza Elíptica de Madrid. Este dato lo conocía la Policía (puesto que se incautó de los datos informáticos sobre entradas y salidas del gimnasio), pero no se incorporó al sumario del 11-M, ni se le comunicó al juez Del Olmo.*

Asimismo, después del atentado, Jamal Zougam continuó trabajando tranquilamente en su tienda, sin intentar huir ni esconderse, lo que tampoco cuadra con su supuesta participación en la masacre. En lo único en que se ha basado la condena a más de 40.000 años de cárcel de Zougam en el testimonio de dos amigas rumanas que dicen que le vieron en uno de los trenes atacados.


Pero hay indicios abrumadores de que esos testimonios no son veraces:


A Zougam lo reconocieron más de media docena de testigos en los trenes, portando supuestamente una mochila bomba. Ninguno de los testigos declaró haberlo visto "colocar" ninguna bomba. Simplemente "reconocieron" ante la Policía a Zougam como alguien que portaba una mochila en los trenes.

Esos testimonios eran contradictorios entre sí e incoherentes, porque si todos los testigos que "reconocieron" a Zougam estuvieran en lo cierto, el marroquí tendría que haber estado en al menos tres trenes simultáneamente, lo cual es imposible. Por ello, el juez instructor y el tribunal terminaron descartando todos los testimonios, salvo dos: los de dos amigas rumanas.

En realidad, esos testimonios de las dos amigas rumanas también eran contradictorios e incoherentes entre sí. Y, de hecho, las dos amigas fueron cambiando de versión a lo largo del proceso. Pero se dio por bueno el testimonio.

Una de esas dos amigas (testigo C-65) "reconoció" a Zougam tres semanas después de la masacre, cuando ya la foto de Zougam se había publicado en todas partes, y no habló para nada en sus primeras declaraciones (ante la Policía y el juez) de que fuera acompañada por otra amiga.

Esa otra amiga (testigo J-70) es una mujer a la que por dos veces le denegaron los técnicos del Ministerio de Interior la condición de víctima, llegando a poner en cuestión, incluso, que viajara en los trenes. Sin embargo, quince días después de la segunda denegación, y cuando ya había pasado más de un año de los atentados, dice que se acuerda de haber visto a Zougam, tras lo cual se le reconoce la condición de víctima, se le otorga la nacionalidad y se le da una indemnización de casi 50.000 euros.

El marido de la primera testigo (C-65) también dijo que viajaba en los trenes, pero en un tren diferente que su mujer, y se le reconoció la condición de víctima.

El hermano de C-65 también dijo que viajaba en los trenes, junto al marido de C-65, pero a él no se le reconoció la condición de víctima, debido a lo inverosímil de su relato.

Otra hermana y un primo de C-65 también intentaron hacerse pasar por víctimas del 11-M, pero en ese caso no solo no se les reconoció que iban en los trenes, sino que el propio juez Juan Del Olmo pidió que se dedujera testimonio contra ellos por simulación de delito.


En la actualidad, las dos amigas rumanas se encuentran imputadas por falso testimonio, tras la querella que el propio Jamal Zougam planteó contra ellas._


Del Olmo y Bermúdez. Así se fabricó la verdad judicial - Libertad Digital​


----------



## sisebuto (12 Mar 2016)

A Fede y su _staff_ se les helaron los pulsos cuando ya fue imposible negar la evidencia de que sus _liberales_ de Génova estaban metidos hasta el corbejón en todas las maniobras de ocultación, manipulación de pruebas y agujereo de la investigación, desde el minuto 1 del partido. A partir de entonces tuvieron que rebobinar y construirse un discurso rayado en el que, al menos, se agradece que hayan renunciado a la traca de Manzano y Rubalcaba.


----------



## sisebuto (13 Mar 2016)

Luis del Pino parece que abandona definitivamente el 11-M en su blog, pero en su editorial de _Sin complejos_ hace una buena recapitulación de la trola oficial y la complicidad mediática.

*Comentario de Luis del Pino: Doce años después del 11M*


----------



## Tarúguez (13 Mar 2016)

sisebuto dijo:


> Luis del Pino parece que abandona definitivamente el 11-M en su blog, pero en su editorial de _Sin complejos_ hace una buena recapitulación de la trola oficial y la complicidad mediática.
> 
> *Comentario de Luis del Pino: Doce años después del 11M*




Me acuerdo de la carta que le mandó Jaime I. del Burgo a LdP en 2010.


_Tampoco comparto tu opinión sobre lo que calificas como “vergonzoso silencio” del *PP “en el tema del 11-M”*. El partido, al que no en estos momentos ya no represento pues me encuentro como sabe apartado de toda actuación política y no soy más que un militante “de base”, *ha dejado bien claro que si algún día llega al poder utilizará todos los medios a su alcance para conocer la verdad de lo ocurrido para lo que resulta condición “sine qua non” asumir la responsabilidad de la dirección del ministerio del Interior y del CNI.*_


_“sine qua non”_ por los cojones.


_yihadista_ y a mirar pa otro lao


Saludos
.


----------



## M. Priede (9 May 2016)

Dezcallar

"La mala relación personal de Aznar con Chirac, reacio a reconocer la nueva estatura española, le impidió adherirse al corazón franco-alemán de Europa y le lanzó en brazos *del oportunista inteligente y también periférico que era Blair*, y este le llevó hasta un Bush *que se aprovechó de su ambición* de lograr para España un lugar entre los más grandes. El verse invitado a Camp David y poner los pies encima de la mesa fumándose un puro le llevó a hacerse la foto de las Azores y le embarcó en la aventura de Irak, *que trató de negociar con contrapartidas que nunca se obtuvieron*. En mi opinión, sin Chirac, esta deriva atlántica nunca se hubiera producido. Pero, acertada o no, Aznar tenía una política exterior, tenía lo que los anglosajones llaman 'una visión' de dónde quería ver situada España en el ámbito internacional".

Y en negrita lo que sigue. Si antes la palada con Francia fue de arena, ahora viene la de cal, aunque se aprovecha de que la gente tiene muy mala memoria, porque hace falta valor para decir esto: *"Faltan reflejos diplomáticos y falta agradecimiento tras el apoyo que Francia nos dio en nuestra lucha contra ETA".*

Leer más: Influencia menguante. Blogs de Página tres Influencia menguante. Blogs de Página tres


----------



## El Chatarrero (13 May 2016)

Fallece Fernando Múgica:

Fernando Múgica, el último reportero clásico | Cultura | EL MUNDO

Fernando Múgica:

¡Qué secretos no se habrá llevado a la tumba!


----------



## M. Priede (13 May 2016)

El Chatarrero dijo:


> Fallece Fernando Múgica:
> 
> Fernando Múgica, el último reportero clásico | Cultura | EL MUNDO
> 
> ...



Abrí un hilo ayer: *Ha muerto Fernando Múgica*


----------



## sisebuto (13 May 2016)

*Adiós a Fernando Múgica*

Federico a las 7: Adiós a Fernando Múgica - 130516 - YouTube
*Federico a las 7: Adiós a Fernando Múgica* - 13/05/2016 

*Fernando Múgica, in memoriam* | Luis del Pino 

En LD, al menos, le echan un poco vergüenza torera pero en _El Mundo_ ni eso: lo despachan con un artículo centrado exclusivamente en su labor como reportero gráfico de guerra, sin hacer la más mínima mención al 11-M.

*Fernando Múgica, el último reportero 'clásico'* | El Mundo

Con esta pérdida sí que podemos asegurar, como Aznar en 2009 (minuto 51:38s), que el 11-M es una tarea exclusiva de historiadores futuros; pero muy futuros.


----------



## M. Priede (13 May 2016)

sisebuto dijo:


> Federico a las 7: Adiós a Fernando Múgica - 130516 - YouTube
> *Federico a las 7: Adiós a Fernando Múgica* - 13/05/2016
> 
> *Fernando Múgica, in memoriam* | Luis del Pino
> ...



Acabé ahora mismo de leer lo de LD. Lo del El Inmundo era de esperar. No obstante parece que te han leído. Alguien les dijo algo, o cayeron en la cuenta de que cantaba demasiado no decir nada:

http://www.elmundo.es/television/2016/05/12/5734c7aae5fdea5e578b4603.html

Ya Casimiro García Abadillo pidió perdón por lo que publicaron del 11-m, dejándole así en evidencia, aunque en realidad en evidencia quedó Abadillo.

¿Qué habrá escrito del 11-m? Por lo que cuenta LdP irá en la línea de un atentado para rentabilizarlo electoralmente en EEUU. Es lo que cuento en la cabecera de este hilo, que no es una hipótesis sólida, puesto que de ser así podrían haberlo llevado a cabo después del 14-m sin necesidad de cargarse al PP *ni dividir el país por la mitad*, bastaba esperar unos días.

Y LdP sigue con lo de las cloacas y golpe interno, y sin permiso de nadie.


----------



## sisebuto (13 May 2016)

Sólo un avezado reportero de guerra como él podía oler la que había detrás del 11-M y atreverse a pisar terrenos tan peligrosos. No fue la artillería de las cloacas la que lo mató -a pesar de los avisos- sino la cobardía de la sociedad víctima de aquellos crímenes pero incapaz siquiera de querer saber quiénes fueron los verdugos de las 200 vidas y los 1500 heridos. Eso fue lo que de verdad hundió a Fernando Múgica Goñi.

Pesaíto Federico llevando el 11-M exclusivamente a los culebrones de la localidad. Coincido con Múgica en que el 11-M tuvo una utilidad principal que transcendía las discusiones del casino nacional, pero en la complejidad cloaquera hay sitio de sobra para interferencias colaterales que, sin alterar la línea fundamental, puedan añadir rentabilidades extra. Esa complejidad final hizo del 11-M un atentado desestabilizador del régimen, entre otras cosas porque era el efecto buscado por quienes finalmente lo diseñaron. Y desde luego que se hizo contando con que en este país, España, la prensa independiente es una filfa y el régimen regente tiene plena capacidad para dirigir la opinión pública a la carta, como ocurrió y sigue ocurriendo.

Queda una última gran incógnita: ¿Estará en su testamento el borrador de ese libro que nos prometió hace unos meses sobre la autoría del 11-M?


----------



## M. Priede (13 May 2016)

sisebuto dijo:


> Sólo un avezado reportero de guerra como él podía oler la que había detrás del 11-M y atreverse a pisar terrenos tan peligrosos. No fue la artillería de las cloacas la que lo mató -a pesar de los avisos- sino la cobardía de la sociedad víctima de aquellos crímenes pero incapaz siquiera de querer saber quiénes fueron los verdugos de las 200 vidas y los 1500 heridos. Eso fue lo que de verdad hundió a Fernando Múgica Goñi.
> 
> Pesaíto Federico llevando el 11-M exclusivamente a los culebrones de la localidad. Coincido con Múgica en que el 11-M tuvo una utilidad principal que transcendía las discusiones del casino nacional, pero en la complejidad cloaquera hay sitio de sobra para interferencias colaterales que, sin alterar la línea fundamental, puedan añadir rentabilidades extra. Esa complejidad final hizo del 11-M un atentado desestabilizador del régimen, entre otras cosas porque era el efecto buscado por quienes finalmente lo diseñaron. Y desde luego que se hizo contando con que en este país, España, la prensa independiente es una filfa y el régimen regente tiene plena capacidad para dirigir la opinión pública a la carta, como ocurrió y sigue ocurriendo.
> 
> Queda una última gran incógnita: ¿Estará en su testamento el borrador de ese libro que nos prometió hace unos meses sobre la autoría del 11-M?



Según LdP, Múgica: _ Tenía una visión más geopolítica: el 11-M, según él, fue un atentado de bandera falsa ideado fuera de España,* en el que nada salió como debía*._

Salió a la carta. Múgica se perdió al poner como base los réditos políticos que el Imperio iba a sacar en la guerra de Oriente Próximo. Bush sí sacó réditos electorales frente a Kerry, pero que el 11-m no fue sólo por eso se ve *en que Washington ya no habla del 11-m, y desde hace muchos años, como atentado islamista.*


----------



## spam (19 May 2016)

Resulta que el documental francés aquel de "Un nouveau Dreyfus", centrado en Zougam, ya está colgado en youtube por cortesía de su autor. A ver qué tal (de momento está en VO -francés- aunque hay muchos cortes audiovisuales en castellano).

[youtube]hptKVqNL8KY[/youtube]

Sigo consternado por la muerte de Múgica. He leído muchos de los panegíricos que se le han dedicado, pero nada como aquella entrevista de hace un año (Fernando Múgica:) tan descorazonadora y profética. Ojalá podamos llegar a leer su testamento periodístico sobre el 11-M. Independientemente de las conclusiones a las que llegase, será honesto como solo lo puede ser alguien a quien este sórdido caso le costó todo lo que tenía. Es un triste final para los que creemos en los buenos.

EDIT: ya perdonaréis, pero no consigo insertar el video de youtube correctamente. Debe ser alguna historia de mi navegador, siempre me había funcionado. El enlace del video, por si alguien lo quiere ir a ver a la página de youtube, es UN NOUVEAU DREYFUS ? Jamal Zougam, bouc Ã©missaire des attentats de Madrid ? - YouTube

EDIT2: parece que he conseguido arreglarlo, con la ayuda de M. Priede (gracias amigo )


----------



## M. Priede (20 May 2016)

spam dijo:


> Resulta que el documental francés aquel de "Un nouveau Dreyfus", centrado en Zougam, ya está colgado en youtube por cortesía de su autor. A ver qué tal (de momento está en VO -francés- aunque hay muchos cortes audiovisuales en castellano).
> 
> <iframe width="640" height="360" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/hptKVqNL8KY" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> 
> ...



Aquí está. Es que han cambiado la manera de colgarlo. Abre este comentario en 'citar' y verás cómo se hace.

[youtube]hptKVqNL8KY[/youtube]


----------



## Tarúguez (22 May 2016)

*Legado póstumo de Fernando Múgica Goñi D.E.P


"La enorme patraña del 11-M"


La muerte de Fernando Múgica truncó su proyecto de escribir un libro basado en sus investigaciones sobre el 11-M. Este texto, en el que sostiene que las Fuerzas de Seguridad taparon con pruebas falsas el papel de "potencias extranjeras", iba a servirle de prólogo. EL ESPAÑOL lo reproduce como homenaje a su tesón en la búsqueda de la verdad.*


*Una de las personas más importantes del Gobierno de Aznar me hizo varias confidencias junto al mar. Fueron muchas horas de conversación durante dos días de verano. Hubo solo un mensaje que repitió en tres ocasiones.* 


"A mí lo que siempre me ha fascinado" -me insistió- "es por qué no has tenido problemas físicos. Sigues empeñado" -se refería claro está a la investigación sobre el 11-M- "en pasar de la cascarilla. *Lo que me asombra es que a tu edad sigas con esa fantasía de que vas a poder llegar más allá de la espuma de lo que pasó. Estás loco. Tú eres perfectamente consciente de que en el momento en que traspases la espuma de la realidad duras exactamente 24h".*


Y tenía razón. *El conjunto de datos de la investigación policial que dio lugar al sumario y, más tarde, a la sentencia del 11-M constituyen una simple y gigantesca cascarilla. La razón de Estado, apoyada con el doble estímulo del terror y las prebendas, se impuso entre las fuerzas del orden para fabricar esa espuma envolvente que tanto nos ha distraído.*


*Los más escépticos entre los periodistas, los políticos y los agentes de la ley, fuimos laminados. A otros se les estimuló con reconocimientos, ascensos o traslados a diferentes embajadas.* Se colocó en puestos clave de control a tres policías incondicionales del nuevo Gobierno, aunque para ello tuvieran que sacrificar durante una temporada a la maquinaria engrasada y eficaz de la Unidad Central de Inteligencia. *Se controlaron llamadas y ordenadores. Se cambiaron cerraduras y protocolos.*


*Al final, unos antes y otros después, todos los cuerpos de seguridad terminaron apoyando una versión en la que cada cual trató de introducir a sus culpables. Fue una batalla sin cuartel, y contra reloj, de fabricación de pruebas, camuflaje de listados de teléfonos y tarjetas y terminales que llegaron a detenciones anticipadas y arbitrarias.*









*UN ERROR GARRAFAL*


Uno de los errores más grandes que hemos cometido a lo largo de la investigación es considerar que las Fuerzas de Seguridad del Estado actuaron desde el primer momento con una única intención.


La realidad es que en los primeros dos meses tras el 11-M se produjo una batalla salvaje entre los distintos organismos policiales y de inteligencia. Cada grupo se enrocó, se impermeabilizó por instinto, ante la brutal sorpresa de los atentados. Cada departamento razonaba, dentro de su muralla, que si no habían sido los suyos, ni la gente que ellos controlaban, tenían que estar implicados los demás. Se montaron, unos a otros, escuchas y seguimientos *porque nadie se creía que aquellos primeros personajes que ciertos departamentos de la policía presentaban como autores tuvieran nada que ver con lo sucedido.*


El asunto era muy grave así que se exigieron pruebas de fidelidad, *se desenterraron viejas hermandades de los años 80 y 90, como el clan de Valencia, los de Barcelona o los guarreras de la vieja Brigada de Interior*. Tardaron varias semanas en ponerse de acuerdo y al final lo hicieron convencidos de que seguir por ese camino nos podía llevar a todos a una catástrofe mucho mayor de la que había sucedido.


La matanza ya no tenía remedio. El cambio político no tenía marcha atrás. Hubo un juramento por el que nadie iba a responsabilizar de nada a ningún colega si se llegaba a un consenso férreo sobre los culpables. El linchamiento público de Agustín Díaz de Mera, ex Director General de la Policía, -un político que no pertenece al Cuerpo- cuando quiso salirse del guion, camina en esta dirección.



*"QUE SE LO COMAN"


Un oficial antiterrorista de la Guardia Civil definió la situación, delante de sus hombres, de una forma impecable: "El PP ya está jodido hagamos lo que hagamos. Esto se lo van a comer los moros. Son tan gilipollas que al final ellos mismos van a convencerse de que lo han hecho. Se acusarán mutuamente para salvar el culo. Y el que hable, ya sabe, está muerto".*


Una consigna parecida caló en todos los estamentos de seguridad. No faltaban, claro está, los que aplaudían con las orejas por el cambio de régimen que los atentados habían alentado. La marcha del odiado Trillo o del prepotente Aznar -*¡cómo aplaudían los de Información de Zaragoza en la noche del 14-M!- era un alivio para muchos. Pero la conspiración de silencio rebasó cualquier inclinación política.*


Antes de llegar a ese pacto hubo una batalla sorda por averiguar implicaciones y complicidades. Todos querían guardarse munición -y lo hicieron- por si venían mal dadas...


*La sentencia no ha sido más que la consagración salomónica de la parte de la versión oficial que resulta suficiente, de cara a la galería, para pasar página por parte de las distintas corrientes.* Ha dejado al descubierto, sin embargo, suficientes lagunas como para que nadie pueda proclamarse vencedor.


*Los políticos de ambos signos lo tenían asumido hace tiempo. Era mejor eso que desvelar que agentes incontrolados de potencias extranjeras hubieran cambiado, sin nadie que se lo impidiera, la historia de España. No podían admitir además el control, bordeando la complicidad, que habían desarrollado durante años para alimentar y tener controladas a las bandas del norte y del sur, a ETA y a los musulmanes radicales.*



*LOS AGENTES INFILTRADOS*


España era, en las semanas previas a los atentados, un entramado gigantesco de observadores, vigilantes, confidentes y agentes encubiertos. Lo mejor de cada casa estaba en las calles con los ojos bien abiertos. Corría el dinero y se palpaba una euforia prepotente. *Los posibles grupos terroristas de uno y otro signo estaban tan infiltrados, tan controlados, tan neutralizados que las propias fuerzas de seguridad les daban cuerda para que pudieran seguir adelante sin sospechas, por si tenían que utilizarlos.*


Las redes de la UCO, de la UCE1 y UCE2, de la UCII y la UCIE, de la UCAO, de la UDYCO, del CNI y un largo etcétera controlaban las caravanas de la droga, las rutas de los explosivos, las reuniones de los integristas islámicos. Por eso los avisos exteriores solo provocaban sonrisas de suficiencia.


A veces tenían que jugar al ratón y al gato y al escondite para que unos grupos policiales no interfirieran en la labor de los otros. *¿El Tunecino? Pero si era uno de los chicos del CNI.* Por eso tuvieron que espantarlo de su piso cuando el acoso de la policía se había vuelto asfixiante. Facilitaron su huida para desesperación de los controladores policiales.


*¿Lamari? Pero si estaba enrolado en el mismo barco desde hacía tiempo. Por eso Safwan Sabag, El Pollero de Valencia no le perdía ni a sol ni a sombra desde que consiguieron sacarlo anticipadamente de la cárcel. Tuvieron que intervenir su teléfono, el 1 de julio del 2004 para que cuando la policía metiera las narices con el Skoda Fabia ya no pudieran escucharle. Y a Benesmail, su lugarteniente oficial, lo introdujeron en Asturias -y todo está grabado- en la misma cárcel, Villabona, y el mismo mes, julio de 2001, que ingresó Antonio Toro Castro el tapado en el comercio de los explosivos, y tan solo un mes antes de que entrara en la misma cárcel Rafa Zouhier, el tapado de la Guardia Civil.*


Para completar el control de la zona estaba el argelino Rabiá Gaya, al que montaron una carnicería musulmana en Gijón y Fernando Huarte, el enlace con asociaciones Palestinas que sacaba a pasear a Benesmail con la excusa del dentista, como si eso fuese posible y habitual en un peligroso terrorista en régimen de vigilancia especial.


*Durante los últimos años, todas las tramas de traficantes se habían puesto bajo la lupa policial con muchos medios. Para las caravanas de droga desde el Magreb, el PP contaba en 2003 -cuando aparece el proveedor Jamal Ahmidan, El Chino, procedente de una cárcel de Marruecos- con los ocho años de experiencia de Gonzalo Robles al frente del Plan Nacional sobre Drogas.* El 21 de noviembre de 2003 el Consejo de Ministros le nombra Delegado del Gobierno para Extranjería e Inmigración. Se aduce algo que era verdad, su "gran conocimiento de las rutas del narcotráfico en El Estrecho".


*Las rutas del explosivo hacía tiempo que estaban bajo la supervisión del CNI y de la Unidad Central Operativa de la Guardia Civil.



EL HOMBRE DEL REY*


El control y la infiltración de radicales islámicos estaba manejada por la UCIE, de la policía y la UCE2 de la Guardia Civil, pero sobre todo por el CNI. Las credenciales del servicio secreto para ello no podían ser mejores. *Jorge Dezcallar*, el primer civil nombrado como director del Centro en 2001 -y el primero que ostentó el cargo de Secretario de Estado-, era un verdadero especialista en el Magreb. Vino de la mano del Rey.


No era un hombre de Aznar pero éste sabía de sus conocimientos en materia de terrorismo islámico ya que acababa de simultanear el cargo de embajador en Marruecos con el jefe de antena del CNI en la zona. No era un paracaidista. Llevaba muchos años en esos menesteres.


Para colmo, a su lado se promocionó a María Dolores Villanueva, asturiana, divorciada, un sabueso dedicada en cuerpo y alma a descubrir agentes infiltrados. La mujer con el puesto más alto en la historia del CNI. ¿Su especialidad?, contra inteligencia. ¿Su misión más reciente?, responsable de contra inteligencia del Magreb.


Después del 11-S se habían redoblado los esfuerzos en esa dirección. La realidad contradecía a lo que luego se convertiría en el latiguillo falso y estúpido de que el Gobierno había descuidado ese flanco. No faltaban traductores, ni analistas, ni agentes de campo, bien entendido que en un servicio secreto, siempre se considera que el doble aún sería insuficiente.


Antes del 11-M se había constituido un comité de crisis compuesto por ministros y expertos en el que el propio Dezcallar explicaba, en cada reunión- y al menos durante los últimos dos meses-, los seguimientos en Lavapiés y en las mezquitas, la infiltración en asociaciones y pisos dormitorio, el control en locutorios, carnicerías y peluquerías. *Tenían a sueldo a los individuos destacados en relación a las corrientes islamistas radicales.*


Por eso, en contra de lo que muchos investigadores escépticos con la versión oficial piensan, los atentados del 11-M produjeron una enorme sorpresa a los distintos grupos de inteligencia. Pero lo que realmente *causó estupor fue la inmediata captura de los responsables y la aparición fulgurante de las pruebas.*


*¿De dónde salían todas aquellas evidencias que habían pasado hasta ese día inadvertidas?* ¿Estaban preparadas de antemano o fueron saliendo una detrás de otra, como las cerezas en un plato, en un puro ejercicio de improvisación?


*Si hubieran estado preparadas no habrían tenido esas inmensas lagunas que más tarde fueron incapaces de cuadrar, aunque lo intentaran, incluso a martillazos y ante la ceguera y la apatía general.


Cuando colocaron la mochila de Vallecas no podían saber que las verdaderas bombas no llevaban metralla. La pusieron en el convencimiento de que lo normal es que la llevara. Luego tuvieron que decir a El gitanillo en su declaración de junio aquella frase presuntamente pronunciada por Trashorras en la mina: "No os olvidéis de los clavos y los tornillos", solo para justificar la metralla de esa mochila.*


Tampoco tuvieron tiempo de hacer coincidir la composición de los explosivos reales con los postizos. Sencillamente porque *a la hora en que fabricaron la mochila de Vallecas aún no se conocían los resultados de los análisis de los restos de las bombas que habían estallado. Era más cómodo hacer coincidir la dinamita de la mochila con los restos encontrados en la Kangoo y con la muestra patrón.*


*Y ni eso supieron hacer por culpa de la Metenamina que salía en unos análisis sí y en otros no. Sánchez Manzano, el responsable de los Tedax, llegó a firmar un escrito en el que se incluía la Metenamina como uno de los componentes básicos de la dinamita.* El resto del debate sobre la composición de los explosivos es ya conocido de sobra por el lector.



*LA MANIPULACIÓN DE LAS TARJETAS


Tuvieron que dejar los primeros análisis en una nebulosa para acoplarlos, en su momento, al atrezzo.


Durante el mediodía del 11-M lo primero que los encubridores decidieron fue que los culpables serían los moritos de Lavapiés. Y entre ellos, los que más podían relacionar con el terrorismo islámico internacional. Los tenían controlados así que iba a ser muy sencillo echarles el guante. Pero necesitaban pruebas que les encaminaran rápidamente a ellos. Decidieron que lo más práctico era una tarjeta de teléfono con un móvil como iniciador de las bombas -los locutorios de los musulmanes de Lavapiés las vendían-.* El policía municipal Jacobo Barredo había declarado a la prensa que una de las bombas que los Tedax neutralizaron tenía una especie de gran teléfono con unos cables.


*Tuvieron horas para preparar uno y para enterarse de los lotes de tarjetas que llevarían más tarde a Lavapiés. El aparato telefónico lo apañarían de la misma manera, con cualquier bazar de indios que los vendiera. No llevaban control alguno de las numeraciones. Sería sencillo presionarles para que reinventaran los libros contables.* ¿Se acuerdan del juez Bermúdez y aquella teatralización pública durante el juicio en la que él mismo puso en evidencia que aquellas numeraciones de Imeis estaban fabricadas mucho después de la venta de los terminales?


No hay nada más manipulable que las tarjetas telefónicas. Con el material y los conocimientos adecuados se pueden clonar, cambiar, falsificar, redirigir y suprimir llamadas o reconvertir unas en otras. En ningún país serio se considera como prueba, más allá de puros indicios, nada de lo relacionado con las llamadas telefónicas. La posible manipulación invalida cualquier conclusión.


*Por eso la subinspectora de la UCII, la unidad anti ETA, que llamó a la puerta del piso de Leganés y que desencadenó los acontecimientos de aquella tarde infernal del 3 de abril de 2004 -la misma a la que luego hicieron pasar a segunda actividad- le confesó a un colega: "No tenemos nada contra ellos. Solo cruces de llamadas y eso sabes que es como no tener nada".


Además de las tarjetas necesitaban una fuente para los explosivos y los detonadores. Echaron mano de lo que tenían más a mano. Mina Conchita había servido durante años como pantalla para la red de explosivos manejada por las fuerzas de seguridad que utilizaban la red de Antonio Toro para poder colocarla, marcada, en los depósitos de los terroristas.


Esa pantalla había funcionado por la simplicidad del ex minero Trashorras, manejado por el inspector de policía de Avilés Manuel García Rodríguez Manolón.* Un veterano de Información de Madrid menos fuerte de lo que él mismo creía y al que han tenido que sostener para que no terminara contando todo lo que sabe. La llegada del nuevo Jefe Superior de Policía a Asturias, Arujo, ex cuñado de Manolón y antiguo responsable de la comisaría de Gijón, consolidó ese flanco.


*A Trashorras siempre lo utilizaron como a un tonto útil. Nunca supo que lo usaban desde mucho antes del 11-M.*


La dinamita que vendía Toro, según testigos que detallaremos, venía directamente de fábrica. Toro utilizaba a su cuñado y a esa mina como señuelo para que los compradores no sospecharan su verdadera procedencia. Por eso podía ofrecer centenares de kilos a la semana, una cantidad que nunca hubiera podido sustraerse ni siquiera de la mina peor vigilada.



*LA CÉLEBRE KANGOO


La furgoneta Kangoo fue otro recipiente de pruebas improvisado. No tenía huellas de los presuntos culpables de Lavapiés, porque cuando decidieron utilizarla, a primera hora de la tarde del 11-M aún no habían decidido quienes serían esos culpables.*









*Los primeros que inspeccionaron la furgoneta, todavía en el aparcamiento de la estación de Alcalá de Henares, no pudieron ver ni la cinta coránica, ni los detonadores, ni la mayor parte de las prendas de ropa porque no estaban. Fue luego, en Canillas, -cuando decidieron que utilizarían la furgoneta para terminar de encaminar a los investigadores hacia la pista islámica cuando introdujeron los objetos que necesitaban para sus fines. Antes de la inspección técnico-policial -eufemismo para referirse a una simple lista de los objetos- se guardaron algunas prendas del dueño de la Kangoo, los que luego aparecerían en el Megane del primo de Jamal Ahmidán, junto a más prendas de los presuntos terroristas que servirían para encontrar nuevos ADN inculpatorios.*


¿La tarjeta del Grupo Mondragón? Los primeros policías que llegaron hasta ella la vieron. Probablemente era un detalle sin la menor importancia. Ellos creyeron que sería importante y por eso lo resaltaron porque les parecía que encaminarían la investigación hacia ETA y que fue ocultada deliberadamente.


La caza de brujas de este episodio fue brutal. Se organizó una investigación interna. Se me hizo llegar una información según la cual si llegaba a revelar el nombre de mi fuente la competencia sacaría una foto de ese individuo con el brazo en alto en una manifestación. Era una presión inútil porque jamás desvelaré una fuente aunque eso me acarree un aparente descrédito.


Es realmente irritante e infantil que en la sentencia se destaque por su nombre solo una de las cintas encontradas en la Kangoo -la de la Orquesta Mondragón- con la clara intencionalidad de tratar de dejar en evidencia la posible confusión de esa casete con la tarjeta de visita mencionada. Patético en un juez que podría haber solventado el caso llamando a declarar a los primeros policías de Alcalá para salir de dudas.


¿Y el portero Garrudo y los tres encapuchados? Una simple coincidencia. Nunca tuvieron nada que ver con el caso. La sentencia dice que salieron de la furgoneta pero, como se puede comprobar por todos los testimonios, el portero solo dijo en su día que los vio al lado de la misma, y no dentro como el mismo se encargó de rectificar.


*Los fabricantes del encubrimiento utilizaron la Kangoo sobre la marcha como podían haber utilizado cualquier otro vehículo si ese no hubiera salido a la luz. Los policías que la vieron vacía matizaron en el juicio que podía haber algunas cositas. Aceptamos que había las que se consignaron en la lista menos la cinta coránica, los detonadores y restos de explosivos y, por supuesto, todas las prendas de los terroristas en las que luego se encontrarían los restos de ADN comprometedores. Y que eso podía conformar una furgoneta con algunas cositas que no fueron suficientes para llamar la atención a los policías, ni de los perros.



ZOUGAM Y EL LOCUTORIO*


¿Zougam y *Bakkali?* Pero ¿quiénes creen que les indujeron a montar el locutorio? Bakkali -al que las autoridades marroquíes se empeñaron en calificar de mecánico en todas las informaciones- dejó colgada una sustanciosa beca en una universidad madrileña en la que se doctoraba en ciencias físicas para meterse en un negocio bastante cutre en un barrio de inmigrantes marroquíes. Precisamente todo aquello de lo que él siempre -por su formación y clase social- quiso huir.


*Los abogados que gestionaron el papeleo le aconsejaron que no renunciara a su tarjeta de residente como estudiante ya que era casi imposible que le dieran, como él pretendía, la de autónomo. No se la daban a nadie. Los mismos abogados se quedaron con los ojos a cuadros cuando poco después la policía se la había concedido. Si repasan sus declaraciones judiciales observarán como fue él quien apuntaló la culpabilidad de Zougam, su socio, cuando admitió que era un radical y que utilizaban la peluquería para reuniones islamistas.*


Por cierto, al revés que Zougam, declaró que la policía no le había tocado durante los interrogatorios. Por supuesto, *al final, el hombre que, según la versión oficial, guardaba en su piso las tarjetas telefónicas implicadas en los atentados, uno de los socios del locutorio que teóricamente las compró, quedó libre de toda culpa.


¿El locutorio de la calle Tribulete? Pero, por qué creen que lo asaltaron en plena noche, tres días antes de la explosión del piso de Leganés. Los desconocidos -"muy profesionales y con el material adecuado"- que rompieron los precintos policiales, en una de las calles más vigiladas de Madrid en aquella época, no querían llevarse nada. La policía ya se había incautado de todo lo de interés en los dos registros oficiales.


Solo quedaba limpiar el local. Quitar todas las cámaras y micrófonos que ellos mismos habían puesto mucho antes.


¿La peluquería de la calle Tribulete y sus reuniones clandestinas? Como la otra peluquería, Paparazzi, la del agua bendita, no podía tener más cámaras y micrófonos por metro cuadrado.* Fue Zougam quien puso los 6.000 euros que le faltaban a un amigo para montar el negocio. Según declaró éste al juez, sacaban unos 300 euros al mes. Zougam tenía derecho a una tercera parte de las ganancias. Así que hubiera tenido que esperar al sexto año para ganar el primer euro. Un negocio redondo.



*42.000 AÑOS DE CÁRCEL*


Al CNI le pilló de sorpresa la detención de Zougam y sus socios. Pero lo que consideraron que sobrepasaba cualquier límite es la *filtración a la prensa de que en ese locutorio se había encontrado el trocito de baquelita que faltaba precisamente en el teléfono de la mochila con explosivos encontrada en la comisaría de Puente de Vallecas.


También contó la policía, al principio, que fue en ese locutorio donde se prepararon las bombas. Era mentira pero los medios lo airearon en grandes titulares y mantuvieron durante meses el hallazgo de un trozo de baquelita. Eso contribuyó a que el gran público considerara a Zougam culpable indiscutible.


Comenzaron a salir en televisiones y periódicos espontáneos que certificaban la radicalidad de Zougam y por supuesto aparecieron testigos que lo habían visto en distintos trenes en la mañana del 11-M. Era también el culpable favorito de los americanos. A éstos les venía de perlas la versión primera sobre la culpabilidad de Al Qaeda.


Por eso, periodistas afines airearon en Europa que Zougam tenía incluso relación con los culpables de la célula alemana del 11-S. Hubo quien lo vinculó con el viaje de Atta -uno de los aviadores suicidas del 11-S- y con su viaje a Tarragona antes de los atentados de Nueva York.


Se difundió que Zougam había llamado seis días antes de los atentados del 11-S a Abu Dahdah, el islamista residente en España implicado por la justicia española en los atentados de Nueva York. Hubo quien detalló que Zougam había recibido entrenamiento militar y adoctrinamiento en los campos de Afganistán.


La intoxicación provino en parte de personal cercano a la embajada estadounidense. Los mismos que habían servido como tercera fuente a la cadena SER en la noticia sobre la aparición de terroristas suicidas en los trenes.*


Todo aquello se fue cayendo como un castillo de naipes, pero el golpe de efecto ya no tendría marcha atrás. *La realidad es que nunca han tenido nada sólido contra Zougam a pesar de que fuera condenado a 42.922 años de cárcel.


Los que señalaron a Zougam desde el principio -"Ha sido la mejor decisión profesional que he tomado en mi vida", dijo De la Morena en el juicio*- le tenían preparado un protagonismo aún mayor.



*EL CHINO SURGE DE LA NADA*


El guion del primer encubrimiento contaba con su culpabilidad no solo como autor material sino como conseguidor de los explosivos. El lector recordará la *insistencia de Emilio Suárez Trashorras, -el ex minero asturiano condenado por proporcionar la dinamita-, en sus declaraciones a El Mundo cuando denunciaba que la policía quería desde el primer momento que acusara a Zougam y a El Tunecino de recibir los explosivos.* Fue mucho más tarde, según Trashorras, cuando se atribuyó la operación a El Chino.


De hecho, la policía aireó dos tarjetas de teléfono que habían viajado a Asturias los días 28 y 29 de febrero -los días en que teóricamente los terroristas se agenciaron los explosivos- atribuyéndoselas a Zougam.


Cuando se difundieron las tarjetas que supuestamente había usado El Chino en el viaje a Asturias de esos mismos días, las que relacionaban esas fechas con Zougam desaparecieron de la circulación.


*El Chino fue la respuesta del CNI a la primera jugada de la policía al culpar de improviso a Zougam. Si hacía falta unos culpables creíbles tenía que armarse mejor el argumento, la recepción de los explosivos, los contactos con la llamada trama asturiana. El Chino surgió de la nada y rompió los esquemas de muchos policías en el primer momento. No se obtendrían sus huellas hasta que Marruecos quiso entregarlas. Su perfil era misterioso y difuso. Estaba en todas partes pero nadie parecía poder aportar nada concreto, al margen de las declaraciones de Trashorras y Zouhier.*


Por eso todos los responsables policiales se esforzaron en repetir ante el juez Bermúdez que sus grupos operativos desconocían la existencia de El Chino y que nunca lo habían tenido como un objetivo. El jefe de la UDYCO, el que tenía controlados los teléfonos de ese grupo de traficantes, desde muchos meses antes del 11-M, se atrevió a asegurar en la Comisión de Investigación del Congreso que para ellos El Chino no era Jamal Ahmidán sino su primo. Otro afirmó que no supo de su existencia hasta después de la explosión de Leganés.


*Fue el CNI quien proporcionó los listados de llamadas de El Chino, en el viaje a Avilés en esos días clave de febrero de 2004, a los miembros de la Guardia Civil encargados de la investigación de los explosivos asturianos. 


La trama asturiana estaba servida.*


La enorme patraña del 11-M


[YOUTUBE]c0cNQeCvB0s[/YOUTUBE]

.

---------- Post added 22-may-2016 at 16:09 ----------

*Cospedal: nosotros queremos que se sepa toda la verdad*


[youtube]X5QCmZ2ooz0[/youtube]

.


----------



## spam (23 May 2016)

Qué pronto ha salido a la palestra... ojalá este prólogo tenga continuidad, si no en algo editado como un libro completo, en una serie de artículos a la manera de sus célebres "agujeros negros". No sé si Fernando tuvo tiempo de redondear el conjunto a su gusto, pero estoy convencido de que dejó escrito el "final" por anticipado para no arriesgarse a que su propio fin sobreviniera antes de lo previsto y truncara el proyecto, y de que acabaremos leyéndolo, aunque por el momento Pedrojota anticipe que quedó inacabado. Pero un reportero de guerra sale de casa dejando las cosas listas por si ya nunca vuelve, bien lo sabía Fernando.

Es bueno que el tema siga presente. Esto, el docu de Zougam... doce años después, siguen queriendo enterrarlo como siempre, pero como dijo Galileo, "eppur si muove".


----------



## Tarúguez (23 May 2016)

spam dijo:


> Qué pronto ha salido a la palestra... ojalá este prólogo tenga continuidad, si no en algo editado como un libro completo, en una serie de artículos a la manera de sus célebres "agujeros negros". No sé si Fernando tuvo tiempo de redondear el conjunto a su gusto, pero estoy convencido de que dejó escrito el "final" por anticipado para no arriesgarse a que su propio fin sobreviniera antes de lo previsto y truncara el proyecto, y de que acabaremos leyéndolo, aunque por el momento Pedrojota anticipe que quedó inacabado. Pero un reportero de guerra sale de casa dejando las cosas listas por si ya nunca vuelve, bien lo sabía Fernando.
> 
> Es bueno que el tema siga presente. Esto, el docu de Zougam... doce años después, siguen queriendo enterrarlo como siempre, pero como dijo Galileo, "eppur si muove".




Dios o Marx te oigan y ojalá lo hubiése escrito ya a ratos entre sus clases y su enfermedad.


Todavía está muy tierno (y aún puede que no se sepa al 100% toda la verdad nunca), solo 12 años.


Fíjate la intoxicación por organofosforados del 82 ya ni se le oye, y hubo más muertos, pero no todos de golpe.


Y aún así siempre -igual que lo amenazaron a él- pueden amenazar a quien quisiera editarlo y publicarlo.


Te lo digo desapasionadamente, no tengo mucho optimismo con este tema. El primero que debía decir algo es Aznar, pero el ya tiene su riñón cubierto y por la cuenta que le trae...ni mú.


*Edito*, pero sabes que es lo peor de todo, que de la poca gente que hemos seguido el tema, aún entre nosotros tenemos diferencias en hechos que ya están más que demostrados que son falsos, pero la cerrazón por la ideología política les nubla la razón, y eso que hay gente muy válida por su inteligencia y por las horas que le han dedicado.


Y los demás, la inmensa mayoría, en cuanto les dices que de moros nada, adoptan la postura contraria a los primeros. "-entonces que fue eta eh? gñeee, gññeeee, pepero, facha-", y cuando les dices que ni unos ni otros, se desentienden y se hacen los locos.


Así no se consigue una mierda.


Saludos
.


----------



## M. Priede (23 May 2016)

spam dijo:


> Qué pronto ha salido a la palestra... ojalá este prólogo tenga continuidad, si no en algo editado como un libro completo, en una serie de artículos a la manera de sus célebres "agujeros negros". No sé si Fernando tuvo tiempo de redondear el conjunto a su gusto, pero estoy convencido de que dejó escrito el "final" por anticipado para no arriesgarse a que su propio fin sobreviniera antes de lo previsto y truncara el proyecto, y de que acabaremos leyéndolo, aunque por el momento Pedrojota anticipe que quedó inacabado. Pero un reportero de guerra sale de casa dejando las cosas listas por si ya nunca vuelve, bien lo sabía Fernando.
> 
> Es bueno que el tema siga presente. Esto, el docu de Zougam... doce años después, siguen queriendo enterrarlo como siempre, pero como dijo Galileo, "eppur si muove".




He abierto un hilo, por si no lo habías visto:

La enorme patraña del 11-m. Prólogo del que iba a ser el libro de F. Múgica


----------



## n_flamel (9 Jun 2016)

Interesante hilo. Da que pensar....


----------



## Tarúguez (28 Jun 2016)

¿Que esperaban?


La justicia cierra definitivamente la causa contra Sánchez Manzano derivada del 11-M - Libertad Digital


...no nos llevemos a engaño pensando que en el pp eran tontitos, *la gran mayoría de la cúpula policial era afín al pp* (están todos en el enlace), *incluyendo al ascendido Sanchez Manzano*:



_Estuvo en la Brigada Provincial de Información de Guipúzcoa y en la Comisaría de Alcalá de Henares. *En 1996 se produjo su traslado a la Brigada Provincial de Seguridad Ciudadana de Navarra y su ascenso a comisario. Al año siguiente le nombraron Jefe de Servicio de la Unidad Central de Seguridad Privada y en 2002 ascendió a Jefe de la Unidad Central de Tedax y NBQ, puesto que ocupaba el 11-M.*_

¿Dónde está hoy la cúpula policial del 11-M? - Libertad Digital

.


----------



## M. Priede (29 Jun 2016)

Tarúguez dijo:


> ¿Que esperaban?
> 
> 
> La justicia cierra definitivamente la causa contra Sánchez Manzano derivada del 11-M - Libertad Digital
> ...



Joder, Tarúguez, cuántas mentiras hemos descubierto en estos años, ¿eh? El remate llegó por los que creíamos como de los nuestros. Me refiero a los de LD. 

Recuerdo que cuando estábamos en el Blog de Fede me empecé a preguntar lo que el ministro Pío Cabanillas (padre) se preguntaba en la Transición: "Ya ni sé si soy de los nuestros".

Mira lo último de López Bru. Dan ganas de llorar:

26.- LA NOCHE DE LA LIBERTAD | Las Cloacas del 11M


----------



## Tarúguez (29 Jun 2016)

M. Priede dijo:


> Mira lo último de López Bru. Dan ganas de llorar:
> 
> 26.- LA NOCHE DE LA LIBERTAD | Las Cloacas del 11M




Lo de L. B. es indescriptible, y lo de algunos bienintecionados pero cabezones que participan.


¡¡Al suelo que vienen los nuestros!! )

Al suelo, que vienen los nuestros | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS


*Edito, sí es para llorar joder, después de los despueses...


“el PP no está a las órdenes de nadie”, apuntando a esos poderes en la sombra que tienen anegada a la nación desde el 11-M y que manejan ese guiñol macabro y esperpéntico poblado de Riveritas, Sánchezes y podemitas*


Que sectarismo joder


.


----------



## M. Priede (29 Jun 2016)

jmdp dijo:


> Si en septiembre de 2004 todavia seguias pensando que los de LD eran de los tuyos es para hacerselo mirar.
> 
> Lo de Lopez Bro no da ganas de llorar sino de vomitar a pesar de no suponer ninguna sorpresa.



Y que eso lo diga uno cuya partida de nacimiento figura no en el ayuntamiento sino en el Registro de la UGT... Háztelo mirar, sí.


----------



## M. Priede (28 Ago 2016)

jmdp dijo:


> Las partidas de nacimiento estan en el Registro Civil. Si llamarme sindicalista es para ti un insulto eso dice mucho de ti pero no es nada que a estas alturas sorprenda a nadie.
> 
> ¿Ya tienes respuesta a por que tus jefes decidieron mentirnos con 192 cadaveres todavia calientes? Esa importante cuestion se que para ti no tiene ni la mas minima importancia pues tu decidiste que esas mentiras eran lo correcto hace tiempo.



Cállate ya, enfermo mental, que llevas años soltando baba por los hilos. Y a ver cuándo dais cuenta de los más de cien millones anuales que recibís sin que nunca hayáis sido auditados.

Que gente que mama de robar dinero a espuertas con cursos de formación que nunca se imparten, más los oficialmente recibido y así desde hace cuarenta años, venga a dar lecciones a los demás, sí que es para hacérselo mirar, aunque para eso hay que empezar por tener vergüenza, cosa de la que careces. Al menos otros hemos cambiado de parecer y de sitio cuando vimos que no se actuaba honestamente, pero eso a la gentecilla como tú le sonará a lo que no quiere ver en su propia tienda y trastienda. Por eso el empeño en acusar a los demás precisamente de lo que más te debería avergonzar.


----------



## RevolucionAntielite (28 Ago 2016)

Sacado de este hilo en spoilers.

Relaciones entre ETA, el Narcotráfico, Terroristas y CIA-ISRAEL - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


Spoiler



El nuevo socio israelí de Defensa fue condenado en India por sobornos y arma a las dictaduras | Diario Público

09.03.2015

El ministerio de Defensa ha aprobado la adquisición de millones de cartuchos para el ejército que fabricará Israel Military Industries (IMI), *una empresa gubernamental israelí con una larga trayectoria en la venta de armas a dictaduras latinoamericanas.*

IMI, que tiene su sede en Ramat Hasharon, en el área de Tel Aviv, no solo se ha visto involucrada en la venta de armamento a dictaduras de tres continentes sino que ha sido juzgada y condenada por soborno en la India, cuyo Ministerio de Defensa le ha prohibido realizar negocios en el país durante los próximos diez años.

IMI ha ganado la licitación de 68 millones de cartuchos que ha hecho el ministerio de Defensa español por un céntimo de diferencia con respecto a su rival, Nammo Palencia. “Nosotros hemos ofrecido los cartuchos a 0,27 céntimos mientras que IMI los ha ofertado a 0,26 céntimos. La diferencia es mínima y para nosotros es imposible competir con empresas subvencionadas que ofertan precios temerarios”, comenta Carlos Collantes, presidente del comité de empresa de Nammo Palencia.

“Para nosotros es imposible competir con empresas subvencionadas que ofertan precios temerarios”, comenta el presidente del comité de empresa de Nammo Palencia

IMI, la principal industria suministradora de armas y municiones del Ejército de tierra israelí, ha recibido numerosas inyecciones de dinero público e incluso ha firmado un acuerdo con el ministerio de Defensa de Israel mediante el que este organismo se compromete a comprar a IMI armas y municiones por un importe no inferior a 130 millones de euros anualmente.

Estas armas y municiones se utilizan para perpetuar la ocupación de los territorios palestinos y en las guerras contra la Franja de Gaza. España se opone a la ocupación israelí si bien no adopta ninguna medida para corregirla y aplicar las resoluciones del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU en esta materia.

El negocio de las dictaduras

Varias organizaciones de derechos humanos han denunciado durante años la venta de armas y municiones por parte de IMI a dictaduras de todo el mundo. Entre los casos conocidos se encuentra el de Guatemala, que sufrió un embargo de armas de Estados Unidos en 1979, durante la presidencia de Jimmy Carter. 

A partir de ese momento

La empresa israelí ha vendido armas a la Junta Militar argentina, el Chile de Pinochet, la Nicaragua de Somoza, la Filipinas de Marcos o al actual Gobierno de Guinea Ecuatorial

Otro cliente privilegiado de Centroamérica fue el dictador nicaragüense Anastasio Somoza. Cuando Somoza fue depuesto por los sandinistas en 1979, IMI había relevado a Estados Unidos y era el único proveedor de armas de esta dictadura.

A finales de los años setenta y principios de los ochenta, la empresa israelí proveía armas al ejército de El Salvador, acusado de asesinar a millares de civiles.

IMI también realizó ventas masivas de armas a la Junta Militar que gobernó Argentina entre 1976 y 1983, cuando desaparecieron o murieron unos 30.000 opositores. Aunque entre los muertos y desaparecidos había millares de judíos, la empresa israelí continuó exportando todo tipo de armas a la dictadura argentina.

Apoyo gubernamental

Otras dictaduras que han firmado suculentos contratos con IMI son Haiti, Zaire, el Chile de Pinochet, la Filipinas de Marcos o Guinea Ecuatorial de Teodoro Obiang.

IMI es una empresa pública con grandes pérdidas. Los gobiernos israelíes han invertido mucho dinero en ella, a veces en conceptos de préstamos que no han sido reembolsados

A pesar de estas exportaciones, IMI es una empresa pública con grandes pérdidas. El balance de cada uno de los diez últimos años se ha cerrado con cuantiosos déficits. Los sucesivos gobiernos israelíes han invertido mucho dinero en IMI, a veces mediante préstamos no reembolsados.

De hecho IMI, que cuenta en la actualidad con unos 3.400 empleados, es la única empresa de seguridad que pertenece al gobierno israelí que no da beneficios en un negocio tan lucrativo como el de la venta de armas. Sus actuales deudas con el gobierno de Israel superan los 300 millones de euros.





Spoiler



Yair Klein-historia-biografia-vida

air Klein-historia-biografia-vida
Esta es una biografia resumida de Yair Klein en constante actualización y revisión, sobre todo por las connotaciones que tuvo su vida como mercenario en la historia de Colombia.


Yair Klein nacería en 1943 en el Kibbutz Nitzanim. En 1962 haría parte de la brigada de paracaidistas del ejército de Israel, luego sería instructor del mismo programa y posteriormente haría parte de un cuerpo élite que realizaba misiones especiales, como asesinar palestinos sospechosos de ser agentes dobles.
En los años 70 lideraría tropas en el valle de Beït Shéan como jefe adjunto.
En 1977 se retiraría del ejército
Yair Klein es un teniente coronel retirado del ejército israelí quien, como jefe mercenario vino a Colombia, sin saber hablar castellano (su traductor era Teddy Melnick), para brindar cursos de seguridad personal,cursos anti terroristas, armas y otros conocimientos de ese tipo.Su empresa privada de mercenarios se llamaba Spearhead Ltd y poseía permisos de operación en Israel para vender armas (Otra fuente dice que en realidad su empresa de guardaespaldas se llamaba Hod Hahanit, punta de lanza en hebreo) . Es por medio de su empresa que brindó entrenamiento y armas a grupos armados de Colombia (para lo cual no tenía permisos del ministerio de Defensa de Isarel), Honduras (donde habría entrenado a los Contras)Líbano (donde prestaría instrucción a la falange cristiana) y Sierra Leona entre otros.

Vino a Colombia acompañado de Mike Tzedaka (jefe instructor de su empresa, ciudadano israelí que seria asesinado en el aeropuerto de Miami en enero de 1990). En octubre de ese año Klein sería presentado ante los dirigentes de Acdegam por parte de dos personas que tenían muy buenas relaciones con el ministerio de Defensa colombiano y el general Rafael Samudio Molina: Maerot Shoshami (quien había llegado a Colombia en 1981 siendo asesor de Isrex, una empresa que vendía armas y equipos des seguridad; también había sido representante del grupo Klal, una compañía israelí que había vendido armas al gobierno colombiano) y Eitan Koren (Había llegado en 1986 como representante para América Latina de ISDS, Israel Security Defense System; luego tendría una empresa de blindaje de autos en el país, otra de servicios computarizados de control antirrobo; también una de sus empresas hizo la cárcel de Itaguí y Envigado). *Se dice que Maerot Shoshami y Yair Klein se conocían cuando este era presidente de la Israeli Military Industry (IMI), fabricante oficial de armamento del estado israelí.*
Los servicios de Klein fueron ofrecidos al DAS, a la policía anti narcóticos y otros estamentos militares de Colombia.
En la reunión con los miembros de Acdegam, en la ciudad de Bogotá, habrían asistido Henry Pérez (fundador de las autodefensas y dueño de vastas tierras en el Magdalena Medio y en ese tiempo, jefe militar de Gonzalo Rodríguez Gacha, el Mexicano) y Luis Menezes, un capitán retirado del ejército, presentándose como campesinos indefensos que pretendían no dejarse matar por la guerrilla.
En noviembre de 1987 sostendría una segunda entrevista clave dentro de este proceso (Siendo presidente Virgilio Barco Vargas): llega a Puerto Boyacá, acompañado de Arik Afek donde se hospedaría en el hotel Wippy y sería escoltado por agentes del F-2 y personal civil del ejército. De nuevo dialogó con líderes de Acdegam y acordaron 3 cursos por valor de 76.000 dólares. Utilizaría para esto a 5 instructores israelíes, les daría como dotación a los estudiantes trajes de combate de dicha nación, visores nocturnos, etc.El tercer curso lo darían en la Azulita (Putumayo), fortín de El Mexicano.
Muchas de las masacres de campesiones perpetradas por grupos de autodefensas, se hicieron con métodos y tácticas proporcionadas por el instructor israelí.
El 30 de mayo de 1988 saldría del país, dedicándose en esta etapa a conseguir armas y municiones para sus estudiantes y pupilos.
A comienzos de 1989 sería llamado de vuelta el Sr Klein por parte del Sr Henry Perez para que los instruyese en la identificación y manejo de explosivos, esto en marzo de dicho año ysería terminado un mes después. El curso habría sido pagado por Pablo Escobar Gaviria,Gonzalo Rodríguez Gacha, Henry Pérez y Ramiro Guzmán.

Después de esto don Yair Klein quiso fundar en la isla de Antigua, junto a funcionarios de la isla (contactados por un amigo de Klein, Maurice Safarti, ciudadano de Israel que vivía allí desde 1983 y era amigo del hijo del primer ministro John Bere Bird Jr. y del comandante de las fuerzas de Defensa de Antigua, teniente coronel Clyde Walker), una escuela de supervivencia (Survival School), donde entrenaría a paramilitares y narcotraficantes y a otros grupos de personas que lucharan contra el comunismo. Del mismo modo la isla sería una pieza importante del contrabando de armas ilegales israelíes, que se les venderían a los estudiantes de su instituto. El 10 de abril de 1989 los funcionarios de la isla decidieron no concretar la creación de dicha escuela. Pero el contrabando de armas para los grupos alzados en armas colombianos seguía fluyendo; es más, una caleta incautada a El Mexicano contenía armas israelíes, legado por ese conducto, que fueron usadas para matar a Luis Carlos Galán Sarmiento.

La justicia de Israel lo declaró culpable de entrenara ilegalmente a grupos paramilitares en Colombia y por el contrabando de armas en Antigua; la sentencia fue proferida el 3 de enero de 1991 y sería sentenciado a un año de prisión, aunque la sentencia sería suspendida y le darían 3 años de libertad condicional más una multa de 40.000 dólares (a su empresa le impondrían 35.000 dólares de caución).

Entre 1999 y el año 2000, Yair Klein estuvo preso en Sierra Leona por contrabando de armas para el Frente Revolucionario Unido (FRU). Sería acusado de esto junto a dos personas más, Shimon Yelinek y Oris Zoller



Fue detenido en agosto del 2007 en el aeropuerto de Moscú , luego de que el gobierno solicitara una orden de arresto internacional contra él (orden que también cobijaba a Melnik Ferry y Tzedaka Abraham), luego de que un juez de Manizales (Caldas, Colombia) lo condenara a 11 años (en realidad 10 años y 8 meses, más una fianza de 22 salarios mínimos legales colombianos de ese tiempo) de prisión por colaborar con los paramilitares y narcotraficantes en la década de 1980-1990. Sus abogados (entre ellos Mordechai Tzivin y Dmitri Yampolski) impidieron la extradición a Colombia pues argumentaban que esta era sinónimo de muerte. El Tribunal Supremo ruso en primera instancia lo iba a extraditar pero los asesores jurídicos de Klein apelaron ante el tribunal Europeo de Derechos humanos, argumentando las no garantías procesales y que su vida peligraría en caso de ser enviado ante la justicia colombiana.En últimas tildaban su arresto motivado por móviles políticos y persecutorios. En noviembre 2010 se negaría formalmente su extradición a Colombia.Sería enviado a Israel después de tres años de arresto en Rusia.

Casado con Michel Bar, quien convocó protestas e hizo lo posible para que su esposo no fuera extraditado a nuestro país.

Localizado en Valencia un campo de entrenamiento de mercenarios | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS

Una finca situada en la localidad valenciana de Paterna, propiedad de Juan Antonio Gómez Trenor, conde de Trenor, servía de *campo de entrenamiento para mercenarios contratados por los narcotraficantes colombianos, quienes eran instruidos por oficiales del Ejército israelí*, según publica en su último número el semanario Interviú.

El diario israelí Hadashot reveló el pasado 25 de agosto las operaciones de preparación de mercenarios en las que participaban oficiales israelíes y precisó que una finca de Valencia era utilizada para instruir a los asesinos a sueldo. La finca ha sido localizada ahora, mientras los servicios de seguridad españoles y el Ministerio del Interior aseguraban desconocer datos del campo y sugerían que podría tratarse de la Valencia venezolana. *Según Interviú, los mercenarios contratados por narcotraficantes se entrenaban en Valencia con la cobertura de empresas de seguridad españolas.*

Los mercenarios recibían instrucción en combates cuerpo a cuerpo, armas blancas, artes marciales y armas ligeras.

La finca fue abandonada hace unos tres meses, después de que el diario israelí hubiese de retrasar la información al respecto, que tenía preparada, por la prohibición de su Gobierno.

Varios testigos afirman haberse encontrado en ocasiones con los supuestos mercenarios, que viajaban por la zona en vehículos todo terreno y vestidos con trajes de campaña. Algunos de los mercenarios echaron de la finca a los vecinos que se encontraron en la zona, pero ninguno de ellos, al parecer, denunció sus sospechosos movimientos y actividades. Incluso alguno de los vecinos expulsados de la finca lo fue a punta de pistola por hombres vestidos en traje de guerrilla.

Los mercenarios pasaban una temporada en Israel y después eran enviados al campo de entrenamiento en España, donde también comenzaban a familiarizarse con el idioma español. De ahí, los asesinos a sueldo se incorporaban a los ejércitos privados,de los narcotraficantes colombianos que recientemente asesinaron al candidato de la oposición a la Presidencia del Gobierno, el senador Luis Carlos Galán.



*Histórico de ITCS en España
*

ICTS opera en España desde aproximadamente 1987. En sus inicios, sin permiso del Gobierno y sin ajustarse a la normativa vigente.

Entonces, ICTS utilizó la cobertura legal ofrecida por una empresa vinculada al grupo del financiero Jacques Hachuel, fundada en noviembre de 1987 con el nombre de H Seguridad.

En 1999, se produjo una solicitud a la Dirección General de Transacciones Exteriores, para que autorizara la compra del 51 % del capital de H Seguridad por la compañía israelí ICTS. 

El Ministerio de Economía no puso obstáculos y concedió la petición en quince días, el 17 de abril de 1989. Sin embargo, con una advertencia: existían limitaciones a la intervención extranjera en actividades relacionadas
con la defensa nacional. Al parecer, ICTS consideró demasiado restringido este campo legal de actividades y no hicieron uso del permiso de inversión extranjera. H Seguridad siguió operando como si fuera una empresa completamente española, aunque la implicación israelí fuera significativa
e incluyera a David Ronen, Amir Eshet y Moshe Lan, entre otros. 

DEFENSA, SEGURIDAD y ocupación como negocio
relaciones comerciales militares, armamentísticas y de seguridad entre españa e israel

La policía abrió una investigación contra ICTS por “varias irregularidades”, con el objetivo de controlar la actividad real de esas empresas. Dos servicios policiales se ocuparon de ICTS y de H Seguridad, tanto por razones administrativas (la estructura no estaba acreditada ante Interior) como de contraespionaje. Las órdenes para la investigación partieron del director general de la Policía, al parecer por iniciativa expresa del Gobierno. La batalla financiera librada en torno a la fusión del Banesto (uno de los clientes de ICTS) y el Banco Central habría contribuido a las tensiones. Para entonces, los contratos en España por los que competía ITCS se llegaron a estimar en “varios millones de dólares”.

H Seguridad contaba con cuatro personas en su consejo de administración (desde la fundación de la compañía, el 5 de noviembre de 1987). Tres de estas personas eran los titulares de la totalidad del capital social, fijado en 10 millones de pesetas, divididas en 10.000 acciones. Estos tres propietarios legales eran: el presidente Ignacio López de Hierro (quien contraería matrimonio en 2009 con la Secretaria General del PP, María Dolores de Cospedal)458, Carlos Fanjul (vicepresidente) y Luis Lizariturry (vocal del consejo de administración). Todos ellos habían tenido cargos ejecutivos en el entorno del grupo Hachuel. La cuarta miembro del consejo era la abogada Coloma Armero, como secretaria.

El Consejo al completo renunció el 2 de agosto de 1989 y la totalidad de las acciones de H Seguridad quedaron depositadas en el bufete del abogado Jorge Trias Sagnier, en calidad de fiduciario mientras se gestionaban los problemas.

Trias Sagnier era entonces abogado de la Embajada de Israel y de ICTS, y fue posteriormente conocido por su militancia en el Partido Popular (fue diputado) y por su presunta participación en los casos Gürtel y de financiación ilegal del PP. Trias Sagnier tramitó un cambio de nombre para H Seguridad, que pasó a denominarse ICTS Hispania, según la documentación presentada en Interior.

En aquel tiempo, ICTS tenía en Europa una red de sucursales calificada en algunos casos de “semiclandestina”, dado que muchas de sus oficinas eran simples apartados de correos o meras direcciones de contacto.





Spoiler



*TRAFICO DE ARMAS
*
Aduaneros franceses implicados en tráfico de armas para ETAm | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS

30 SEP 1981
Agentes de aduana franceses están implicados en una extensa red de tráfico ¡legal de armas a la organización terrorista ETA Militar, según se señala en un informe oficial y confidencial de los servicios de contraespionaje franceses que publicó ayer el periódico Le Quotidien de Paris.

Según tal informe, altos funcionarios de aduanas de Francia, a cambio d e grandes sumas de dinero, participan en este contrabando de armas destinado a ETA Militar. Tal contrabando se financia con fuertes cantidades de dinero que salen ilegalmente de España con destino a París, donde se localiza el centro de estas operaciones.

El juez instructor de Burdeos que lleva el caso dijo que Suiza es el centro financiero donde los agentes de la organización terrorista vasca. efectúan los pagos por las armas que les llegan desde países del este europeo.

Según el informe publicado ayer por Le Quotidien de Paris, un alto funcionario francés, hoy en la cárcel, Henry Touton, habría servido de enlacé y bisagra entre los contrabandistas internacionales y los agentes de ETA Militar. Touton, condenado a cinco años de cárcel por un tribunal de Burdeos, está acusado también de tráfico de divisas que llevaría a cabo con algunos residentes vascos en el sur de Francia.

Hay ya más de dieciocho nuevos inculpados por delitos de contrabando. En el tráfico de armas destinadas a ETA Militar están implicados ciudadanos españoles, franceses y suizos.

La Policía gala sospecha que ETA traficó con armas entre Austria y Eslovaquia. El Correo

La Policía francesa sospecha que ETA traficó con armas y explosivos entre Austria y Eslovaquia a comienzos de esta década, según un documento sumarial leído ayer por el presidente de la Sala de lo Criminal de París en el juicio a la cúpula del aparato militar en 2003. En el pasaporte auténtico intervenido a uno de los acusados figuraban decenas de sellos acreditativos de numerosos pasos de la frontera, breves y nocturnos, entre los dos países citados.
Entre los documentos de identidad, la mayoría falsos, hallados a finales de 2003 en una base operativa de la logística militar de ETA desmantelada en Lons (periferia de Pau), se encontró el pasaporte verdadero de Mikel Almandoz Erbiti, 'Muniti', uno de los cuatro detenidos en la casa. Expedido en julio de 1999 y válido hasta marzo de 2002, presentaba 27 sellos legibles de los servicios aduaneros de la frontera austroeslovaca.
A los expertos antiterroristas galos les intrigó que los desplazamientos fueran de «duraciones muy cortas, apenas unas horas y de noche, en una zona importante para la fabricación de explosivos y armas», explica el informe leído por el juez Didier Wacogne. En los arsenales de ETA son frecuentes las confiscaciones de semtex, explosivo de fabricación checoslovaca, y de pistolas Sig Sauer comercializadas por una armería de Viena.
En respuesta a una comisión rogatoria internacional, las autoridades de Eslovaquia informaron a Francia de que Mikel Almandoz había entrado en su país desde Austria 19 veces entre el 17 de setiembre de 1999 y el 28 de agosto de 2001. Los viajes fueron efectuados en cuatro coches diferentes registrados a nombre de un hermano suyo. El juez Wacogne preguntó al acusado sobre estas revelaciones sin obtener respuesta.
La misma actitud de silencio mantuvieron los otros cinco procesados interrogados a lo largo de la jornada sobre aspectos de su vida personal y familiar. En una de las contadas excepciones a ese mutismo saltó el incidente cuando el fiscal Olivier Bray preguntó a Gorka Palacios Aldai, 'Nagi', acerca de su interés por trabajar en el futuro en la integración escolar de los niños discapacitados. «¿Eso lo ha dicho para mostrar que tiene algo bueno dentro?», le planteó. «Es para demostrar que es imposible hablar con un zopenco», le respondió el presunto ex co-jefe del aparato militar.
El insulto le valió un apercibimiento de expulsión de la sala de vistas por parte del presidente del tribunal, tras las vivas protestas del representante del Ministerio Público.

El ISIS cuenta con 100 tipos de armas fabricadas o diseñadas en 25 países | Internacional | EL PAÍS

inventario del arsenal del ISIS: 100 tipos de armas fabricadas o diseñadas en al menos 25 países. Y llega a varias conclusiones, entre ellas, que cinco décadas de tráfico sin control de armas hacia Irak —incluida la guerra con Irán de los 80, en la que medio centenar de países vendieron armamento a los bandos— ha inundado el territorio de munición, abierto ahora al saqueo de los yihadistas. Al otro lado de la frontera, en Siria, el robo de los arsenales del régimen y los rebeldes apoyados por el Golfo y EE UU ha apuntalado la capacidad armamentística del ISIS.

Los reyes de este inventario son los AK (Kaláshnikov Automáticos) de fabricación soviética y los M16 estadounidenses, fusiles de asalto ligeros y fáciles de utilizar. Los primeros, algunos incluso fabricados en la URSS en la década de los 60,como documenta Conflict Armament Research (CAR), son habituales entre las fuerzas del régimen sirio, aliado de Moscú. Los segundos han sido habituales en las ventas de armamento de EE UU a Irak —solo en 2007, el Gobierno norteamericano admitió que desconocía el paradero de 190.000 armadas enviadas tras la caída de Sadam Husein—.

Los hombres del ISIS se han hecho con ejemplares de los dos modelos de formas diferentes, entre ellas, el robo o incautación de arsenales —cualquier militar desertor sirio se llevaba consigo su fusil, que más tarde podía perder en alguna derrota del bando rebelde—, transportados posteriormente y en poco tiempo a ambos lados de la frontera, que el grupo terrorista controla prácticamente de norte a sur. Los arsenales yihadistas se han llenado además de las armas aportadas por los exmilitares de Sadam aliados hoy del ISIS. Tras la caída del dictador, en medio del caos de la guerra, EE UU desmanteló el Ejército, una medida que afectó a unos 400.000 uniformados armados.

MÁS INFORMACIÓN
Jens Stoltenberg: “Me gustaría que Rusia centrara sus ataques en el ISIS”
El Asad acusa a la coalición de EEUU de matar a tres militares sirios
TRIBUNA | ¿Moralismo frente al terror?
Junto a los fusiles AK y M16, el inventario hecho por AI junto a la organización Armament Research Services (ARES) incluye ametralladoras PKM rusas y chinas —la nacionalidad del armamento responde al país en el que fueron diseñados o fabricados y no a su último vendedor—; pistolas belgas Herstal, Glock austriacas y HS Produkt croatas; rifles de francotirador chinos y croatas; munición de unos 21 países, entre ellos, China, Rusia/URSS, EE UU y Serbia; misiles antitanque producidos en EE UU, China o en la ex-Yugoslavia en los años 80; viejos morteros de fabricación china que Irak usó contra Irán, así como modelos antiguos de morteros soviéticos del arsenal sirio, e incluso tanques Abrams estadounidenses.

El análisis de ARES y CAR, basado en el estudio de cientos de vídeos y fotografías, así como las pruebas presentadas por fuerzas kurdas tras hacerse con armas del ISIS, coinciden en que el grupo yihadista se ha aprovechado del armamento llegado de los países que han apoyado a las fuerzas rebeldes agrupadas en el llamado Ejército Libre Sirio (ELS). Ejemplos: los lanzamisiles antitanques TOW, de fabricación estadounidense, y M79, manufacturados en la ex-Yugoslavia, de los que el ELS fue provisto —el segundo modelo a través de Arabia Saudí—, pero de los que el ISIS ha hecho uso al menos en Siria, y los MANPADS (sistemas de lanzamisiles portátiles) chinos que Qatar envió a grupos rebeldes y que los yihadistas han usado en Irak contra la aviación iraquí.


http://hemeroteca.sevilla.abc.es/cg...4\199401\19940129\94E29-021.xml;id=0003727007

Al Kassar, el magnate sirio, participó en la localización, compra y puesta en el mercado negro de los misiles Sam-7 tierra aire, que posteriormente fueron adquiridos por eta.





Spoiler



La increíble historia de Solanís, el "socio" argentino de Bin Laden

*La increíble historia de Solanís, el "socio" argentino de Bin Laden
*
El empresario iba a recibir 400 millones de dólares para un plan minero en Tucumán. Era una pantalla para un negocio entre Al Kassar y Al Qaeda.


Antes de saltar a la fama por el atentado a las Torres Gemelas, Osama bin Laden pudo tejer su telaraña en la Argentina. La historia empieza en algún refugio en Pakistán y termina en Chilecito, La Rioja.

El protagonista es Miguel Solanís, un empresario tucumano que quedó pegado como una mosca a la seda del ex líder de Al Qaeda muerto hace una semana. La acción transcurre a mediados de 2000, cuando un holding británico acusado de representar en las sombras al jefe terrorista se asoció con Solanís y con el traficante de armas sirio Monzer Al Kassar para explotar 19 minas de oro en Tucumán.

Al menos, esa fue la excusa de la sociedad, bautizada como Consolidated Mining Corporation. *Hoy se sabe que el negocio en la Argentina había sido una pantalla de dos hombres señalados como testaferros de Bin Laden para comprarle armas a Al Kassar.*


La CIA felicitó a Al Kassar por su colaboración en Irak

*La CIA felicitó a Al Kassar por su colaboración en Irak
*

Meses antes de la guerra que acabó con el régimen de Sadam, Al Kassar llamó a su enlace en los servicios secretos españoles. “El hijo de Sadam quiere comprarme misiles”, le espetó por teléfono. A las pocas horas, hubo una reunión en su casa marbellí. “Ni se te ocurra meterte en esto”, le recomendaron. “Pues ya me han puesto diez millones de dólares en una cuenta”. La información corrió hasta llegar a oídos estadounidenses. España vio su oportunidad de apuntarse un tanto en los prolegómenos de la invasión de Irak y pidió a Al Kassar que siguiera con la operación, que pasó desde entonces a estar controlada por la CIA.

El traficante sirio viajó hasta Oriente Medio acompañado por agentes españoles y se reunió con uno de los hijos de Sadam para cerrar la compra, según relató a sus allegados. La cita se fijó en tierra de nadie, en medio del desierto. Pero los descendientes del dictador –Uday y Qusay, dos sátrapas convertidos en jerarcas del régimen de su padre– eran objetivo prioritario para la inteligencia estadounidense, que se cegó. La reunión terminó con un ataque aéreo contra los presentes, dirigido gracias a las coordenadas del teléfono satélite empleado por Al Kassar, suministrado a los agentes españoles por la CIA.

Tras el primer intento, Al Kassar viajó como infiltrado por todo el país, a bordo de tres viejos coches de la marca Peugeot, hasta captar como informador a la persona encargada de las compras de armamento en el régimen iraquí. Según han confirmado a interviú fuentes de la Seguridad del Estado, el trabajo del traficante sirvió, por ejemplo, para identificar el paradero de los 1.000 millones de dólares sustraídos por los hijos de Sadam del Banco Central de Irak horas antes del primer bombardeo de Bagdad. “Tienen en un palacio 1.000 millones de dólares en billetes. Dicen que me preparan un camión y nos los llevamos. Y que cuando termine la guerra, me quedo mi comisión y que se los devuelva” , relató Al Kassar a los agentes españoles encargados de su seguimiento. El miércoles 7 de mayo de 2003, las principales agencias de prensa de todo el mundo lanzaron en sus teletipos la noticia del robo. Estados Unidos confirmó la desaparición del dinero y su paradero, gracias a la información suministrada días antes por Al Kassar. Lo mismo sucedió –según las mismas fuentes– con un camión repleto de oro, que salió del país por la frontera de Siria. Al Kassar negoció con los servicios secretos estadounidenses el 10 por ciento de su valor como pago de sus servicios, pero nunca recibió ese dinero.

HALLAN DOS MISILES EN EL ARSENAL DE LA ETA | Notife

ETA obtuvo dos misiles SAM 7 “Strela” después que los comprara a unos traficantes internacionales de armas. La prensa española dio después el nombre de Monsser Al Kassar, un traficante que tenía muy buenas relaciones con los servicios secretos españoles. Al Kassar protagonizó un gran escándalo durante el gobierno de Carlos Menem ya que obtuvo, pese a sus antecedentes, la ciudadanía y documentos argentinos en tiempo récord.






Bush padre y Menem enhebraron una extraordinaria relación. A él fue que Menem le dijo que eran “del mismo palo”.






Argentina, el nuevo aliado de Estados Unidos.





Spoiler



| GKillCity

*¿Cuál es la relación de ISIS con Al Qaeda?
*
ISIS se creó bajo la tutela Bin Laden, jefe de Al Qaeda, y el liderazgo de Abu Musab al Zarqawi. Desde que se fundó, en el 2003, opera como una facción yihadista bajo el mandato político y religioso de Al Qaeda, quien lo obligó a crear resistencia en contra del expansionismo occidental a través de la eliminación y debilitamiento de todos los que no profesen la fe islámica. En el 2007, ISIS anunció su intención de crear un estado islámico de facto en la zona de Levante, territorio fronterizos de Irak y Siria, y así desestimó la misión que Al Qaeda le había asignado originalmente. 

Luego de la muerte de Osama Bin Laden en 2011, el nuevo líder de Al Qaeda, Ayman al-Zawahiri, deslegitimó los objetivos de ISIS de crear un estado islámico porque consideraba que eso significaba dejar de responder al mandato central de Al Qaeda. Ante eso, se creó una disputa entre ambas organizaciones por aliados comunes. ISIS pasó a ser considerada una organización paralela a Al Qaeda por la comunidad islámica sunní, y esto generó la creación de nuevas alianzas estratégicas con pequeños grupos yihadistas como Estado del Levante y Ansar al-Salamm.

Bajo el liderazgo de al-Baghdadi, líder desde el 2010, ISIS se aprovecha de la coyuntura en la Guerra Civil Siria para expandirse en el territorio del país. En abril del 2013 se declaró oficialmente el “Estado Islámico de Irak y el Levante” en las ciudades iraquíes que controlaba. Ante la declaración del estado, la comunidad internacional, además de no reconocerlo como tal, lo denunció como una organización terrorista que tomó territorios soberanos de manera ilegal. Además, Al Qaeda decidió desentenderse por completo de ISIS y declaró, en un comunicado, que no le da órdenes ni lo asesora.

Hallan nexos entre las FARC y la red Al-Qaeda | Al Qaeda, Colombia, DEA, FARC, Narcotráfico - América

*Hallan nexos entre las FARC y la red Al-Qaeda
*
La guerrilla colombiana intercambió cocaína por armas con grupos del Magreb Islámico. La DEA detuvo a dos colombianos en Argelia

La DEA detuvo el pasado 21 de marzo en Argelia a dos colombianos que en el pasado realizaron en el sur del país una operación de narcotráfico con miembros de Al Qaeda en el Magreb Islámico.

La información proviene de una investigación de la Cadena Ser de España, en la que se señala que la guerrilla mantuvo intercambios de droga por armas del fallecido presidente libio Khadafi, a través de grupos vinculados a Al Qaeda en el Magreb Islámico.

Según difundió Caracol Radio, el organismo de inteligencia estadounidense y los servicios de información españoles tienen constancia policial de que uno de los detenidos es miembro de las FARC, y que la compra de armas se realizó unos días antes de que Colombia anunciara el inicio de los diálogos de paz.

Es la primera vez que se detecta policialmente una red de colaboración entre grupos salafistas que funcionan bajo el mando de Al Qaeda en el Magreb Islámico y colaboradores de la guerrilla.

El medio colombiano detalló que el avión que se utilizó para transportar el cargamento de cocaína “pertenece a clanes de narcotraficantes que colaboran con las FARC y fue quemado en la ciudad de Kidal, en Mali, frontera con Argelia en cuanto se descargó la droga”.


----------



## RevolucionAntielite (29 Ago 2016)

_los norteamericanos, más interesados en tener de su lado a Francia que a España, dirigieron o cuando menos autorizaron la voladura de los trenes para devolvernos al corral francés.
_
Interesante, 

Las empresas multinacionales extranjeras en España

con datos de 2005, se relacionan las empresas de capital extranjero presentes entre las 200 mayores empresas españolas. Obsérvese que 21 de ellas son francesas, 17 estadounidenses, 11 alemanas, 7 británicas y 2 franco-alemanas. Pero hay otros socios. En la misma tabla puede apreciarse que el capital productivo japonés (6), suizo (3), holandés (3), italiano (2), sueco (2), finlandés (1), portugués (1) y mexicano (1) desempeña un papel en la gran empresa española. El capital extranjero es hegemónico en los sectores que han integrado a España, ya sea como mercado, ya sea como enclave productivo, en la economía mundial. Nos estamos refiriendo, ciñéndonos a los cuatro países más relevantes, a las industrias química y petroquímica (*Cepsa, British Petroleum, Michelin, Dow Chemical, Pfizer, Henkel, GE Plastics, Reckitt Benckiser y Esso*), a la distribución (*Carrefour; Al Campo y Sabeco, ambas del grupo Auchan; Dia; Lidl; Makro; Leroy Merlin; y Sabeco*), a la industria del automóvil (*General Motors, Volkswagen Audi, Ford, Daimler Chrysler, Renault, Citröen, Peugeot, BMW, Sas Autosystemtechnik y TRW Automotive*) y los más expansivos sectores de la informática y telecomunicaciones (*Vodafone, Siemens, Hewlett-Packard, IBM, Tech Data y France Telecom*) y de los servicios a la empresa.


Tras los atentados en EEUU en septiembre de 2001, en el marco europeo se pusieron en marcha diversos instrumentos vinculados a la lucha contra el terrorismo, como la Eurorden y los Equipos de Investigación Conjunta, se acordó una definición común de terrorismo y se creó Eurojust entre otras medidas. No obstante, este impulso inicial se fue poco a poco diluyendo, y la implementación de estos instrumentos en cada país ha sido muy lenta.
*Días antes del 11-M, Javier Solana, representante de la política exterior y de seguridad de la UE, presentó un informe interno en el que se destacaban el déficit en la implementación de los acuerdos en materia contraterrorista.*

El atentado en Madrid de marzo de 2004, primero de estas características en suelo europeo, sirvió como catalizador para dotar de fuerza a los instrumentos existentes y para poner en marcha nuevas iniciativas en materia de lucha contra el terrorismo en el ámbito europeo.

En una convocatoria especial del Consejo Europeo el 24 de marzo de 2004 se adoptó la Declaración de lucha contra el terrorismo. *Este documento identifica diversas áreas en las que la UE debe avanzar,* y destaca la necesidad de que los Estados miembros implementen efectivamente las medidas ya acordadas. Estos son sus principales características:

• *Cláusula de solidaridad:* se adopta el compromiso político de los Estados miembros y de los candidatos de actuar conjuntamente frente a los actos terroristas con el espíritu de solidaridad contenido en el artículo 42 de la futura Constitución Europea.

• *Estrategia de Seguridad:* desarrollar una estrategia europea a largo plazo para hacer frente a todos los factores que contribuyen con el terrorismo, y se manifiesta la necesidad de desarrollar un marco conceptual de contribución de la política europea de seguridad y defensa (PESD) en la lucha antiterrorista.

• *Asistencia y compensación a las víctimas.*

• *Afianzar la cooperación existente:* tras el 11 de septiembre de 2001, el Consejo Europeo adoptó el Plan de Acción en la Lucha contra el Terrorismo. No obstante, muchas de las medidas acordadas aún no habían sido implementadas efectivamente en los Estados miembros a pesar del tiempo transcurrido. Se identifican áreas en las que deben analizarse posibles medidas a tomar, básicamente para la gestión de la información, el control del tráfico de datos, el intercambio de información en casos de condenas por actos terroristas, las investigaciones transfronterizas, un registro europeo de condenas, una base de datos de material forense y la simplificación de los sistemas de intercambio de información y de inteligencia entre las autoridades de los Estados miembros. Se establece como prioridad las propuestas vinculadas al control del tráfico de datos y al intercambio de información de condenas. Igualmente, se enfatiza que los gobiernos nacionales fortalezcan y hagan una óptima utilización de las instituciones europeas existentes, en particular Europol, Eurojust y la Unidad Operativa de los Jefes de Policía de los Estados miembros en la lucha contra el terrorismo, al mismo tiempo que se encargan informes para evaluar las medidas nacionales implementadas en materia contraterrorista. Finalmente, se impulsa la adopción de medidas que permitan la introducción de nuevas funciones para el Sistema de Información de Schengen (SIS), y seguir avanzando en el Sistema de Información de Visados (VIS, siglas en inglés).

•* Reforzar los controles en las fronteras y el control de los documentos:* se propone la creación de una Agencia Europea de Fronteras (tiene su sede en Polonia y es operativa desde el 1 de mayo de 2005: su objetivo es facilitar la aplicación de las disposiciones comunitarias en materia de gestión de las fronteras exteriores y coordinar las acciones de los Estados miembros), el intercambio de datos de pasajeros, desarrollar una estrategia de cooperación en materia de aduanas y la incorporación de datos biométricos en pasaportes y visados. Asimismo, se propone desarrollar un aproximación europea en la utilización de datos de pasajeros para incrementar la seguridad aérea y de fronteras.

• *Directrices de la UE para un enfoque común en la lucha contra el terrorismo.*

• *Objetivos estratégicos para mejorar el Plan de acción de la UE en la lucha contra el terrorismo:*

Fortalecer el consenso internacional y mejorar los esfuerzos§ internacionales para luchar contra el terrorismo.
Restringir el acceso de§ los terroristas a recursos financieros y otros recursos económicos.
Maximizar la capacidad de los órganos de la UE y de los Estados§ miembros de detectar, investigar y procesar terroristas y prevenir ataques terroristas.
Proteger la seguridad de los transportes internacionales y§ garantizar sistemas eficaces de control fronterizo.
Reforzar la capacidad§ de Estados miembros para afrontar las consecuencias de un ataque terrorista.
Reflexionar sobre los factores que propician el apoyo al§ terrorismo y el reclutamiento de terroristas.
Enfocar actuaciones, en el§ marco de las relaciones exteriores de la UE, hacia terceros países prioritarios en los que es preciso mejorar la capacidad antiterrorista o su compromiso en la lucha contra el terrorismo.

• *Colaborar en materia de inteligencia:* el Consejo destaca la necesidad y la importancia de la cooperación en cuestiones de inteligencia y en la mejora de la evaluación de amenazas, y apela a los Estados miembros a que mejoren los mecanismos de cooperación y colaboración entre la policía, y los servicios de seguridad e inteligencia. Igualmente, la integración de un Centro de Situación (SitCen) reforzado en el seno de la Secretaría del Consejo que facilitará evaluaciones estratégicas de las amenazas basadas en la información recibida por parte de los servicios nacionales.

• *Prevenir la financiación del terrorismo:* se debe seguir trabajando en acciones que impidan el financiamiento de organizaciones terroristas y sus entornos. Debe incrementarse la cooperación entre las autoridades nacionales, las Unidades de Inteligencia financiera y las instituciones financieras de ámbito privado para facilitar el intercambio de información al respecto. La Comisión estudiará mejoras en la regulación y la transparencia legal de diversas entidades, tales como organizaciones no gubernamentales, sistemas alternativos de remesas, etc.

• *Medidas para proteger los sistemas de transporte y a la población:* la Comisión estudiará diversas propuestas para mejorar las medidas de seguridad en puertos y barcos. Asimismo, más acciones son necesarias para fortalecer la capacidad interna de los Estados de gestionar y paliar las consecuencias de ataques terroristas en la población. Además, se destaca que tanto la Comisión como el Consejo y los Estados miembros deben desarrollar políticas para fortalecer la protección de sus ciudadanos, los servicios esenciales y sistemas de producción.

• *Cooperación internacional:* apoyar el papel esencial de Naciones Unidas, a través de la adhesión e implementación total de las resoluciones del Consejo de Seguridad, las Convenciones sobre terrorismo y sus respectivos protocolos. Asimismo, la UE asegurará la cooperación efectiva y práctica con terceros Estados en materia de lucha contra el terrorismo.

• *Cooperación con EEUU y otros socios:* el Consejo Europeo buscará un mayor fortalecimiento de la cooperación con EEUU y otros Estados en la lucha contra el terrorismo.

• *Establecimiento del puesto de Coordinador de la lucha contra el terrorismo:* ante el reconocimiento de que es necesaria una aproximación integral y coordinada en respuesta a la amenaza impuesta por el terrorismo, se acuerda la creación del puesto del Coordinador de la lucha antiterrorista, quien trabajará dentro de la Secretaría del Consejo coordinando todas las actividades del Consejo en la lucha contra el terrorismo y mantendrá una perspectiva general sobre todos los instrumentos de la Unión con vistas a informar regularmente al Consejo sobre la aplicación de las decisiones tomadas. El puesto es otorgado a Gijs de Vries.


La UE y la lucha contra el terrorismo: del 11-M al 7-J - Elcano


----------



## Ludovicus (31 Ago 2016)

jmdp dijo:


> He dado en el clavo por lo que veo. Lo de no hacerte las preguntas que incomodan a tus amos es lo que se espera de un mierda como tu.



¿Quiénes son los jefes de M. Priede? Ilústranos, genio.


----------



## M. Priede (12 Sep 2016)

Vuelta la burra al trigo. El Imperio ha de activar cuanto antes a Sarkozy, su hombre en Francia:

París y Berlín proponen fuerzas militares estables de la UE para operaciones en el exterior | Internacional | EL PAÍS


----------



## M. Priede (30 Sep 2016)

Las pruebas contra Zougam son escandalosamente contradictorias, cuando no abiertamente fabricadas. 

Éste es el nivel de nuestros periodistas. La _profesionalidá_ de la que tanto hablan. Y la _dignidá y moralidá_

Manuel Marlasca:

JAMAL ZOUGHAM Y EL MUNDO

El diario El Mundo ha publicado en los últimos meses varias informaciones relativas a señalar errores en las pruebas por las que se condenó a Jamal Zougam como uno de los autores materiales del 11-M.

"Entiendo que un abogado, por ejemplo, el abogado de Jamal Zougham, al que tiene 44.000 años de prisión, haga todo lo posible por sacar a su cliente de allí y si tiene que acusar a ETA, como si tiene que acusar a Baader Meinhov, o a quien sea".

"Pero que periodistas, que supuestos profesionales contribuyan, palmeen, aceleran, provoquen; bajo la patina o bajo el manto del periodismo de investigación, que describan las barbaridades que se han escrito, es vergonzoso. Si queréis empezamos a recordar: la orquesta mondragón, el temporizador aquel que era de lavadora, el ácido bórico..."

"Hay un periódico que ha acusado a dos testigos protegidos de no estar, ni siquiera, en los trenes. Coincide, casualmente, en Interviú, nosotros sacamos una fotografía después de los atentados del 11 de marzo, donde están esos dos testigos protegidos, por cierto. En la estación de Santa Eugenia, creo recordar, ensangrentadas y como víctimas del 11 de marzo, evidentemente".

"Querer presentar a Jamal Zougham como un pobre marroquí, un pobre inmigrante que vino aquí a buscarse la vida... bueno. Zougham muchos años antes del 11 de marzo la policía francesa se interesó por él y por sus actividades yihadistas. Tenía una estrechísima relación con Abu Dahdah y con toda la gente que tenía la operación Dátil en 2001".

"Presentar a Jamal Zougham como un pobre desgraciado que ahora está pasándolo muy mal porque tiene humedad en la cárcel; se siente, pero hay 200 muertos. España dio una lección al resto del mundo. Se detuvo a una serie de terroristas, se les juzgó con todas las garantías legales; incluso demasiadas. Hay personajes como los hermanos Almallah Dabas que han salido absueltos, y tuvieron una participación muy importante en todo ese núcleo que forjó, el 11 de marzo".

Manuel Marlasca: "La esencia del periodismo es que alguien te cuente algo sabiendo que eres periodista, y que te lo cuente gratis" :: Política :: Sucesos :: Periodista Digital


----------



## M. Priede (11 Oct 2016)

Si se derrumbase EEUU y perdiera la hegemonía, ¿acabaría nuestro vasallaje? Ca; tenemos muchos amos, y a cual peor:

_Esta decisión tiene lugar en medio de un aumento de las tensiones entre Rusia y Francia a raíz del veto por parte de Moscú de una resolución propuesta por París y *Madrid* sobre un alto el fuego en la ciudad siria de Alepo en el Consejo de Resolución de la ONU._

Putin cancela su visita a Francia en pleno aumento de la tensión diplomática - RT


----------



## M. Priede (14 Oct 2016)

De La Gaceta:

A lo largo del libro, queda en evidencia el rencor que Hollande guarda a Sarkozy, a quien califica de "pequeño De Gaulle", de "conejo de Duracell, siempre agitado", obsesionado por el dinero y de quien detesta "su grosería, su crueldad, su cinismo".

"No distingue lo posible de lo imposible, lo legal de lo ilegal, lo decente de lo indecente. ¿Por qué tiene este vicio por el dinero? Se rodea de gente con dinero. El dinero, siempre pensando en el dinero", comenta.

Tampoco se olvida de señalar los problemas de Sarkozy con la Justicia, su imputación por la posible financiación ilegal de su campaña en 2012, la investigación por presuntas presiones a un juez o sobre la eventual financiación por parte del régimen libio de Muamar el Gadafi.

Pese a todo, Hollande asegura que pediría el voto para Sarkozy en caso de que pasara a la segunda vuelta de las presidenciales y se enfrentara entonces a la candidata identitaria, Marine Le Pen.

Hollande quiere que 'la mujer del velo' represente a la República | La Gaceta


----------



## Jack.Ripper (15 Oct 2016)

Que curioso,con esta cantidad de victimas y el facherio defendiendo a los que hicieron posible el atentado y sin acordarse never ever de las victimas.


----------



## M. Priede (15 Oct 2016)

Jack.Ripper dijo:


> Que curioso,con esta cantidad de victimas y el facherio defendiendo a los que hicieron posible el atentado y sin acordarse never ever de las victimas.



Se abrazarán a ellos las veces que haga falta.


----------



## Tarúguez (5 Nov 2016)

Jack.Ripper dijo:


> Que curioso,con esta cantidad de victimas y el facherio defendiendo a los que hicieron posible el atentado y sin acordarse never ever de las victimas.





M. Priede dijo:


> Se abrazarán a ellos las veces que haga falta.





Cospedal 2008


*"Queremos que se sepa absolutamente toda la verdad. Hemos tenido un juicio sobre autores materiales y la sentencia dice que no queda probado que las personas acusadas como autores intelectuales lo fueran". 


"Creo que los españoles tenemos derecho a conocer lo que pasó", señaló la dirigente 'popular'.


"Eso es obligación no sólo de un partido sino también de un Gobierno y de cualquier político responsable".


A partir 0:32*


[YOUTUBE]ob7ZWRgL1aM[/YOUTUBE]




Jaime Ignacio del Burgo 2010


*"Tampoco comparto tu opinión sobre lo que calificas como “vergonzoso silencio” del PP “en el tema del 11-M”. El partido, al que no en estos momentos ya no represento pues me encuentro como sabe apartado de toda actuación política y no soy más que un militante “de base”, ha dejado bien claro que si algún día llega al poder utilizará todos los medios a su alcance para conocer la verdad de lo ocurrido para lo que resulta condición “sine qua non” asumir la responsabilidad de la dirección del ministerio del Interior y del CNI."*


Respuesta de D. Jaime Ignacio del Burgo - Los enigmas del 11M





- Gonzalez Ponz 2011

*"hay una verdad oficial sobre el 11-M, pero que exista no quiere decir que queden trozos de verdad por descubrir y el PP quiere conocer hasta la última molécula del 11-M. Lo raro no es que el PP quiera conocer la verdad del 11-M sino que el PSOE no quiera conocerla". *

EDITORIAL - Fingiendo interés por la verdad del 11-M - Libertad Digital

.


----------



## M. Priede (21 Nov 2016)

"Más pasiones privadas y menos pasiones públicas": Sarkozy anuncia su retirada de la política - RT


----------



## M. Priede (21 Nov 2016)

jmdp dijo:


> No creo que las personas que han visto como las insultabais quieran saber nada de unos fanaticos descerebrados que lo unico que les han mostrado hasta ahora es lo mucho que les odian



Lo tuyo se llama proyección, transferencia de odio. Deja de soltar baba, Jaimito, que llevas así años.


----------



## Renato (21 Nov 2016)

Jack.Ripper dijo:


> Que curioso,con esta cantidad de victimas y el facherio defendiendo a los que hicieron posible el atentado y sin acordarse never ever de las victimas.



No hay mayor homenaje a las víctimas que esclarecer la verdad del 11-M.


----------



## M. Priede (24 Nov 2016)

_En este sentido, el europarlamentario británico Geoffrey Van Orden, que se opone firmemente a la propuesta, denuncia que, "aunque niegan que eso es lo que quieren", se trata de las ambiciones para la creación de un Ejército europeo, "llámenlo por el nombre que quieran", y no se puede permitir que la Unión Europea "intente secuestrar lo que es esencialmente un requisito de la OTAN".

¿Un paso hacia el Ejército común? El Parlamento europeo apoya la creación de una unión defensiva - RT _


----------



## Nefersen (24 Nov 2016)

M. Priede dijo:


> _En este sentido, el europarlamentario británico Geoffrey Van Orden, que se opone firmemente a la propuesta, denuncia que, "aunque niegan que eso es lo que quieren", se trata de las ambiciones para la creación de un Ejército europeo, "llámenlo por el nombre que quieran", y no se puede permitir que la Unión Europea "intente secuestrar lo que es esencialmente un requisito de la OTAN"._



_

Esto es alucinante. Están creando un ejército europeo, hablando claramente de enfrentarse a Rusia, y no hay una sola noticia en la prensa. Estos burócratas de Bruselas, que no ha elegido nadie, dictando nuestro futuro sin informar ni pedir la opinión de nadie. Y todavía se atreven a hablar de democracia, y se extrañan por qué el pueblo desea en fin de la EU._


----------



## M. Priede (24 Nov 2016)

Nefersen dijo:


> Esto es alucinante. Están creando un ejército europeo, hablando claramente de enfrentarse a Rusia, y no hay una sola noticia en la prensa. Estos burócratas de Bruselas, que no ha elegido nadie, dictando nuestro futuro sin informar ni pedir la opinión de nadie. Y todavía se atreven a hablar de democracia, y se extrañan por qué el pueblo desea en fin de la EU.



Y yo que me temo que Francia y Alemania tantean volver a la andadas de 2003. Por algo se opone Gran Bretaña.

¿Cuánto tardará Aznar en opinar? ¿Se atreverá? Capaz es. ¿Acaso no se atreve a aconsejar a Putin?

* De cómo Putin desprecia a ese idiota llamado Aznar, partidario ya en 2012 de la guerra contra Irán *

Y sigue riñendo a Putin y arreglando el mundo. Año 2014:

Sin embargo esta sintonía no duró siempre. Aznar criticó en 2014 el "populismo autoritario" de Rusia y denunció que la anexión de Crimea no había respetado "las reglas". El ex presidente acusó entonces a Moscú de intentar restablecer "una antigua forma de país no respetando las reglas del juego", siempre con una forma "muy clara de entender el liderazgo". "En Rusia también se celebran elecciones, lo cual no quiere decir que sea una democracia", añadió durante la clausura en Sao Paulo de un seminario internacional.

Además, la Fundación para el Análisis y los Estudios Sociales (FAES), que preside Aznar, denunció el año pasado que la alianza entre Francia y Rusia contra el Estado Islámico debilita la hegemonía de Alemania en Europa y hace que Estados Unidos pierda parte de su hegemonía internacional, hecho del que se hicieron eco los medios rusos. La crítica vino en forma de un análisis titulado 'La alianza franco-rusa: ¿fin de la pax americana?', y firmado por Mira Milosevich, analista y experta en Relaciones Internacionales.

Putin recibe a Aznar en visita privada | Internacional | EL MUNDO​


----------



## M. Priede (30 Nov 2016)

Pues sí que tiene toda la pinta. Muy bien traído el asunto, Dante.

Ya en el 85 había yihad, jatetú que cosas, y las ganas que tenían los _yihadistas_ de que no saliéramos de la OTAN. Eso como los atentados actuales en Europa y EEUU, oficialmente obra del Estado Islámico, en venganza por la ayuda que reciben precisamente de Europa y de EEUU. 

Y un año después de ese atentado en Torrejón, el 12 de marzo de 1986, F. González ganaba un referéndum al que se oponía toda Europa y EEUU por considerarlo arriesgado, ya que ahí no se decidía si entrábamos *sino si salíamos de la organización militar*, en la que ya habíamos entrado aprisa y corriendo tras el 23 f. (Hay serias dudas sobre si hubo o no pucherazo).

_Pero el Gobierno de España dispuso la entrada en la Alianza Atlántica, principalmente, por razones geopolíticas. *Dada su vulnerabilidad militar*, este país de la Península Ibérica quería unirse a la OTAN *para garantizar su integridad territorial* y reforzar así la seguridad del eje Baleares-Estrecho de Gibraltar-Canarias, protegiéndolo de posibles expansionismos foráneos, en primer lugar de Marruecos que, tras haberse anexionado Ifni y el Sáhara Occidental, ahora ambicionaba conquistar las dos ciudades españolas del norte de África: Ceuta y Melilla. Igualmente, el Gobierno español temía posibles actitudes ofensivas por parte de otros dos países norteafricanos, Argelia y Libia, que estaban en la órbita soviética. También, el Ejecutivo de Madrid afirmaba que con su ingreso en la OTAN lo único que hacía era ratificar de iure lo que ya era de facto a través de sus acuerdos con los Estados Unidos: la pertenencia al sistema defensivo de Occidente. Asimismo, España estaba convencida que con la entrada en la OTAN se desbloquearían las negociaciones para ingresar en la Comunidad Económica Europea.


Finalmente, los debates parlamentarios se dieron en octubre de 1981. Tal y como estaba previsto, UCD, Alianza Popular y nacionalistas vascos y catalanes apoyaron el ingreso en la OTAN, mientras que la izquierda se opuso en bloque. Los Estados firmantes del Tratado de Washington aceleraron la petición de Madrid y el 30 de mayo de 1982 España se convirtió en miembro de pleno derecho de la Alianza Atlántica.

La adhesión de la España democrática a la OTAN (1982) - España y la construcción europea. Vectores de convergencia, factores de cohesión y paradigmas cambiantes - CVCE Website_​
Viene muy al caso, y voy a vincular este hilo con el de Dante:

* Cuando EEUU amenazó a Suárez con la independencia de Canarias *


----------



## M. Priede (29 Ene 2017)

Lo que nos faltaba

aznar funda partido - Buscar con Google

Una encuesta da a un nuevo partido de Aznar 4 millones de votos y 51 escaños - Libertad Digital

Volver de mamporreros de EEUU. No ha tenido bastante con el 11-m así que repite. Buen análisis de Manuel Ruiz Isac:

http://katehon.com/es/article/aznar-2020-la-politica-exterior-tras-el-retorno-del-cisne-negro


----------



## spam (29 Ene 2017)

Ánsar ya no puede volver en ningún caso a la política, y mucho menos a pisar moqueta, pues lo tienen agarrado por las pelotas los mismos que montaron el 11-M. España ya es un país suficientemente títere del Imperio y del eje francoalemán, como para soportar la segunda venida de un salvapatrias con agenda atlantista y ahora, por añadidura, susceptible de chantaje. Menuda ruina.


----------



## Tarúguez (20 Feb 2017)

Como se acerca el aniversario del 11M, empezamos a sacar bulos y mierda...


*¿Fallos en la custodia?, si se la inventaron joder*


La Policía admite fallos en la custodia de la mochila del 11-M | España Home | EL MUNDO

.


----------



## Tarúguez (23 Feb 2017)

La inexcusable comparecencia del ministro por el 11-M

.


----------



## sisebuto (24 Feb 2017)

*Un nuevo Dreyfus, Jamal Zougam ¿chivo expiatorio del 11-M?*

Un cineasta francés pone el 11-M patas arriba 13 años después de la masacre - Libertad Digital

_Un nuevo Dreyfus, Jamal Zougam ¿chivo expiatorio del 11-M?_ | Documental completo


----------



## M. Priede (24 Feb 2017)

sisebuto dijo:


> Un cineasta francés pone el 11-M patas arriba 13 años después de la masacre - Libertad Digital
> 
> _Un nuevo Dreyfus, Jamal Zougam ¿chivo expiatorio del 11-M?_ | Documental completo



Le escribí dos o tres veces pero nunca me respondió. Me temo que tiene el correo intervenido, y yo también, y desde siempre, sólo que desde que le escribí, hace ya como dos años, mucha gente de la que tengo en mi lista de contactos ya no recibe mis correos.

Francia es un país mucho más policial que España, sin comparación, y los servicios de información franceses, como cualquier otro (israelí, marroquí, alemán, norteamericano, británico), campan a sus anchas en España.

Cuando en Alemania pasa esto, ¿qué no pasará aquí con _los nuestros_? Somos un país ocupado, como Alemania, y con un peso político infinitamente menor; nulo desde el 11-m, que para eso nos hicieron ese atentado.

Merkel, sobre el escándalo de espionaje: "No supuse que nuestra Inteligencia estuviera involucrada" - RT

---------- Post added 24-feb-2017 at 21:39 ----------

De todos modos no os fiéis de él. No he visto el documental (lo estoy descargando ahora) y no sé si habla de Trashorras, que es tan inocente como Zougam. Si no lo hace, o si insiste en Zougam, quiere sacar partido a la denuncia de racismo o xenofobia; en definitiva desestabilizar aun más el régimen del 78. ¿Ha dicho algo sobre la farsa del atentado de Niza o sobre los atentados 'islamistas' en Francia y en media Europa?

Aquí todos los gatos son pardos; no os fiéis de nadie y menos cuando ni citan la hipótesis más evidente de la autoría, que es la que se defiende en este hilo. De ésa nadie habla, y ahí tenéis a López Bru y a LdP defendiendo la teroía de las cloacas, que es como no decir nada, o a FJL culpando ahora Marruecos, que hay que echarle desvergüenza.


----------



## sisebuto (24 Feb 2017)

Sí habla de Trashorras como confidente utilizado de la misma forma que Zougam. El docu se centra en demostrar que la VO fue inventada y que la prensa nacional fue cómplice mayoritariamente de la farsa policial y judicial, en el caso de la francesa con absoluto silencio informativo durante el trascurso del juicio.


----------



## M. Priede (24 Feb 2017)

Mañana te cuento, cuando lo haya visto. Por cierto, no entiendo por qué razón ha tardado tanto tiempo en estar disponible en español.


----------



## M. Priede (25 Feb 2017)

Lo acabo de ver ahora. Está bien, porque no es fácil seleccionar dentro del mar de contradicciones de la versión oficial y que daría para un documental de diez horas, sin embargo ha tomado lo esencial y lo ha explicado bien.

De la autoría, pues nada, porque nada se puede decir si quieres divulgar el reportaje: o te prohíben contarlo o te prohíben seguir viviendo y encima nadie se creerá lo que contaste. _Et c'est tout_.


----------



## Koriel (25 Feb 2017)

Lo acabo ver. Me parece excelente.
Sobre la autoría, es suficiente con lo que dice. No creo que haga falta más.
Únicamente echo en falta una referencia al desenterramiento del geo de Leganés.


----------



## Tarúguez (25 Feb 2017)

sisebuto dijo:


> Un cineasta francés pone el 11-M patas arriba 13 años después de la masacre - Libertad Digital
> 
> _Un nuevo Dreyfus, Jamal Zougam ¿chivo expiatorio del 11-M?_ | Documental completo




Gracias *"Sise"*, anteanoche me llegó un mail de la cuenta de Cyrille Martín con un aviso de un mensaje de un usuario diciendo que ya estaba traducido.

Me ha dado por entrar en burbuja y estáis al quite 


Abrazos
.


----------



## M. Priede (25 Feb 2017)

Koriel dijo:


> Lo acabo ver. Me parece excelente.
> Sobre la autoría, es suficiente con lo que dice. No creo que haga falta más.
> Únicamente echo en falta una referencia al desenterramiento del geo de Leganés.



Es bueno, sí. No toca los asuntos franceses, claro; pero al final entrevista a un autor que si mal no recuerdo le publican artículos en Voltairenet (Thierry Meyssan se tuvo que exiliar de Francia e irse a vivir a Siria -el servidor creo que lo tiene en Rusia- tras la llegada de Sarkozy al poder): 

Echorouk: Usted se exiló de Francia desde hace algún tiempo. ¿Cuáles son las razones de ese exilio?

Thierry Meyssan: Estados Unidos puso precio a mi cabeza desde el año 2002. Mi país me protegió durante años. Las cosas cambiaron con el fin del mandato de Jacques Chirac y con la llegada de Sarkozy [al poder]. Recibí información sobre lo que se estaba preparando contra mí y tuve que tomar rápidamente el camino del exilio. Todos mis colaboradores se exilaron también. Actualmente estoy viviendo entre Damasco y Beirut.

Echorouk: Usted ha denunciado la falta de libertad de expresión en Francia. ¿Cómo es posible cuando todo el mundo sabe que Francia es sinónimo de libertad personal y profesional?

Thierry Meyssan: La libertad nunca es definitiva. Es un ideal que se conquista día a día. Francia ha cambiado mucho en dos años. Hoy en día sus medios de prensa se han hecho monolíticos. Permiten expresar muchos matices pero no la expresión de opiniones disidentes. La presión es extremadamente fuerte cuando se trata de tres temas en particular: la OTAN (lo cual incluye el 11 de septiembre y la guerra en Afganistán), Israel y el presidente Sarkozy. Para citar un ejemplo, por decisión del Consejo Superior Audiovisual las cadenas de radio y televisión tienen prohibido dejarme hablar sobre el 11 de septiembre, y por consiguiente sobre ninguno de los grandes temas de política internacional. Otro ejemplo, el año pasado los seis principales sindicatos de periodistas denunciaron la omnipresencia de la censura en todo lo que tenga que ver con el presidente Sarkozy. Dijeron que la libertad de prensa nunca ha sido tan limitada en los últimos 60 años, incluyendo el terrible periodo de la guerra de independencia de Argelia.

Thierry Meyssan: «El 11 de septiembre no tiene nada que ver con Al Qaeda» , por Mustapha Farhat​
Cyrille Martin ha llegado hasta donde podía llegar. Ha hecho un buen trabajo.

Voy a escuchar ahora lo que cuenta FJL. Me imagino que LdP, e incluso Federico, les gustaría entrevistarle, pero Martín ya se pone una venda antes de la herida acusándoles de ser de extrema derecha. Les regala una de cal cuando alaba su trabajo, sobre todo el de LdP, y luego les echa una de arena, yo creo que injustamente, porque si bien es verdad que son responsables de que el votante de derecha siga sospechando del PSOE también es cierto que hace mucho que no insisten en esa vía; a cambio han introducido otras, caso de LdP con _las cloacas del Estado_ y FJL con Marruecos, teorías que dejan tantas o más lagunas que cualquier otra versión no oficial.

En España ocurre al revés que en Francia: aquí puedes decir de los tuyos lo que te venga en gana, total no va a pasar nada, porque el nuestro es un país profundamente descreído y no confía jamás en sus instituciones, no así en GB, EEUU, Francia; por tanto decir que el CNI es responsable de esa matanza (culpar a _las clocas_ es algo más que insinuar) es como decir que el presidente del Gobierno cobraba sobresueldo en negro; se dice y además se demuestra, se monta el pollo, que dura dos semanas, y quince días después todo sigue igual que antes, no pasa nada.

---------- Post added 25-feb-2017 at 18:51 ----------

Tanto trabajo de los Peones Negros y de Libertad Digital en desmontar la versión oficial para que el resultado sea éste. Y es que si no abordas la autoría es como si no hicieras nada. Exigen que lo haga la policía y los jueces pero ellos no se mojan, claro. Es más: si pasado mañana saliera alguien contando lo que yo, éstos serían los primeros en echarse encima de él. 

Esta opinión es la mayoritaria en la derecha social:

"Ana Ortega
Que pena, que por el acto de "cobardia" del PP de destruir los trenes en seguida, para evitar posibles pruebas, que por el agobio del primer momento "les convencieron" podrían ir en su contra, nunca podrá ya conocerse de manera legal la autoria real de aquella nauseabunda fechoria. El complejo tan grande que tenía la cúpula del PP, y siguen teniendo hoy, por la presión mediática que de manera canalla ejerció la Izquierda para ganar - la guerra de Irak y la foto de las Azore- les produjo en los primeros momentos "tal acobardamiento" que no hicieron mas que dar "palos de ciego" y cometer un sin fin de disparates. Unos si y otros tambien. Y eso ¡¡SI!!! que "irremediablemente" actuó en su contra ¡¡¡y en la de todos los españoles!!!. Sobre todo de la victimas del 11 M y de todos aquellos que de alguna manera nos sentimos afectactos.¡¡¡Que malos aquellos de Izuierdas y que ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡tontos!!!!!!! los de esta derecha!!!!!. Esa falta de gallardia y coraje de esta derecha me produce ¡¡¡¡asco!!!!

Un cineasta francés pone el 11-M patas arriba 13 años después de la masacre - Libertad Digital

---------- Post added 25-feb-2017 at 19:04 ----------

Aquí tenéis un asunto que puede servir de prueba de dos cosas contrapuestas: una, que dentro del FBI, como en cualquier organización de seguridad, no todos están informados del trasunto del 11-m, o bien, si lo están, buscaron enredar. Me creo más lo primero: que no todos saben de todo lo que se cuece en su casa. Y es lógico que sea así:

Este es un material archivado del sitio web de la Oficina Federal de Investigaciones (FBI). Puede contener información obsoleta y los enlaces ya no pueden funcionar.

Declaración sobre el caso de Brandon Mayfield
Washington, DC 24 de mayo de 2004 

Oficina Nacional de Prensa del FBI (202) 324-3691 

Después de los atentados terroristas de marzo en los trenes de cercanías de Madrid, las autoridades españolas sometieron al FBI imágenes digitales de huellas dactilares latentes obtenidas de bolsas de plástico que contenían tapones de detonadores para su análisis. Las imágenes enviadas fueron buscadas a través del Sistema Automatizado Integrado de Identificación de Huellas Digitales (IAFIS). Una búsqueda IAFIS compara una impresión desconocida con una base de datos de millones de impresiones conocidas. El resultado de una búsqueda de IAFIS produce una breve lista de posibles coincidencias. Un examinador entrenado de la huella digital toma entonces la lista corta de partidos posibles y realiza un examen para determinar si la impresión desconocida coincide con una impresión conocida en la base de datos.

Utilizando protocolos y metodologías estándar, los examinadores de huellas dactilares del FBI determinaron que la huella digital latente era de valor para fines de identificación. Esta impresión fue ligada posteriormente a Brandon Mayfield. Esta asociación fue analizada independientemente y los resultados fueron confirmados por un experto en huellas dactilares experimentado en el exterior.

Poco después de la presentación de la huella digital se asoció con el Sr. Mayfield, las autoridades españolas alertó al FBI a información adicional que ponen en duda nuestros resultados. Como resultado, el FBI envió dos examinadores de huellas dactilares a Madrid, quienes compararon la imagen que el FBI había proporcionado a la imagen que tenían las autoridades españolas.

Tras la revisión, se determinó que la identificación del FBI se basaba en una imagen de calidad deficiente, lo cual era particularmente problemático debido al notable número de puntos de similitud entre las impresiones de Mayfield y los detalles impresos en las imágenes presentadas al FBI.

La Unidad de Huellas Digitales Latentes del FBI revisará sus prácticas actuales y considerará la adopción de nuevas directrices para todos los examinadores que reciban imágenes impresas latentes cuando no se incluya la evidencia original.

El FBI también planea pedir a un panel internacional de expertos en huellas dactilares que revise nuestro examen en este caso.

El FBI se disculpa con el Sr. Mayfield y su familia por las dificultades que este asunto ha causado. 

FBI


----------



## M. Priede (25 Feb 2017)

Rectifico lo dicho anteriormente. Es que hay uno en LD, Facebook, intoxicando. Dice que Brandon Mayfield era un soldado norteamericano. En realidad le hicieron un _gasparllamazares:_

"Aunque él era un adorador regular en una mezquita de Beaverton antes de su detención, sus colegas eran inconscientes de sus creencias religiosas. El imán de la mezquita ha descrito a Mayfield como "muy patriótico"

"El FBI llevó a cabo una revisión interna del arresto y la detención de Mayfield, concluyendo que aunque no fue detenido únicamente por sus creencias religiosas, pudo haber contribuido a que el investigador no tomara en cuenta las preocupaciones españolas sobre la identificación de huellas dactilares. [5] El FBI emitió un comunicado de prensa anunciando la conclusión del informe de que no habían abusado de la Ley USA PATRIOT en la investigación. [6] Sin embargo, los libertarios civiles y la ACLU consideran que la detención de Mayfield es un mal uso del estatuto de testigo material. [7]

Posteriormente, el FBI admitió haber actuado mal y se disculpó por sus actos. En respuesta, Mayfield presentó varias demandas por esta invasión de su privacidad."

Brandon Mayfield - Wikipedia


----------



## Ludovicus (25 Feb 2017)

M. Priede dijo:


> De todos modos no os fiéis de él. No he visto el documental (lo estoy descargando ahora) y no sé si habla de Trashorras, que es tan inocente como Zougam. Si no lo hace, o si insiste en Zougam, quiere sacar partido a la denuncia de racismo o xenofobia; en definitiva desestabilizar aun más el régimen del 78. ¿Ha dicho algo sobre la farsa del atentado de Niza o sobre los atentados 'islamistas' en Francia y en media Europa?
> 
> Aquí todos los gatos son pardos; no os fiéis de nadie y menos cuando ni citan la hipótesis más evidente de la autoría, que es la que se defiende en este hilo. De ésa nadie habla, y ahí tenéis a López Bru y a LdP defendiendo la teroía de las cloacas, que es como no decir nada, o a FJL culpando ahora Marruecos, que hay que echarle desvergüenza.



Parece que Cyrille Martin sí culpa a la OTAN. Esta mañana, en el programa de Luis del Pino han hablado sobre esa hipótesis. Sólo he escuchado el principio. Uno de los contertulios, Raúl Vilas creo que se llama, ha dicho que prefiere no creerla por le disgustaría que fuera así. Vamos, que es igualito que quienes creen en la versión oficial porque les hace sentir mejor.


----------



## M. Priede (25 Feb 2017)

Ludovicus dijo:


> Parece que Cyrille Martin sí culpa a la OTAN. Esta mañana, en el programa de Luis del Pino han hablado sobre esa hipótesis. Sólo he escuchado el principio. Uno de los contertulios, Raúl Vilas creo que se llama, ha dicho que prefiere no creerla por le disgustaría que fuera así. Vamos, que es igualito que quienes creen en la versión oficial porque les hace sentir mejor.



"no creerla". Siempre estaremos con lo mismo: hay que creer. No se trata de creer sino de entender, pero a la inmensa mayor parte de nuestros congéneres no les interesa saber ni entender como no sea de aquello que les afecta de manera cercana o directa. No hay nada que hacer.


----------



## sisebuto (25 Feb 2017)

_Luis del Pino: "La izquierda francesa lleva diez años dando lecciones a la izquierda española" | esRadio

Sin Complejos. Completo 25/02/2017 El documental francés del 11-M | esRadio_


He encontrado una version subida a YT. Ayer alguien lo subió pero se lo eliminaron por una queja de la productora franchute.


Un nuevo Dreyfus, Jamal Zougam ¿chivo expiatorio del 11-M? Documental completo - YouTube


Aqui esta el link en Vimeo:

Un nuevo Dreyfus, Jamal Zougam ¿chivo expiatorio del 11-M? on Vimeo


----------



## M. Priede (26 Feb 2017)

LdP cita de manera elogiosa a Voltairenet y a la extrema izquierda francesa y argentina y descalifica -con todo merecimiento- a la patulea izquierdista española, que incluso les colocaron al que era su líder en una diana y son incapaces de cuestionar públicamente la versión oficial. Ahora bien, LdP culpa a las cloacas argentinas del atentado de la AMIA, cuando se ha demostrado que todo apunta a un asunto interno entre israelíes, precisamente cuando Isaac Rabin buscaba un acuerdo con los palestinos y acabó siendo asesinado. ¿Colaboraron los servicios secretos argentinos? Pues probablemente, pero eso no quiere decir que fueran los autores. ¿O es que nos quiere hacer creer que en Argentina algún cuerpo de seguridad se atreve a atacar a Israel de esa manera? Al final LdP siempre la caga.

En el otro programa tiene razón en la crítica a C´s y a todos los partidos. Habla de los rectores en la sombra, pero, como siempre, no cita ni apunta en ninguna dirección. Es tal la anglomanía de la derecha que al final resulta más dañina que la idiotez de la izquierda, que ya es decir. Y _este país es irremediable_ y patatín y patatán, dicho todo por el que llama conspiranoicos a quienes sostienen que la versión oficial del 11-s es falsa de principio a fin.


----------



## Ludovicus (26 Feb 2017)

M. Priede dijo:


> LdP cita de manera elogiosa a Voltairenet y a la extrema izquierda francesa y argentina y descalifica -con todo merecimiento- a la patulea izquierdista española, que incluso les colocaron al que era su líder en una diana y son incapaces de cuestionar públicamente la versión oficial. Ahora bien, LdP culpa a las cloacas argentinas del atentado de la AMIA, cuando se ha demostrado que todo apunta a un asunto interno entre israelíes, precisamente cuando Isaac Rabin buscaba un acuerdo con los palestinos y acabó siendo asesinado. ¿Colaboraron los servicios secretos argentinos? Pues probablemente, pero eso no quiere decir que fueran los autores. ¿O es que nos quiere hacer creer que en Argentina algún cuerpo de seguridad se atreve a atacar a Israel de esa manera? Al final LdP siempre la caga.
> 
> En el otro programa tiene razón en la crítica a C´s y a todos los partidos. Habla de los rectores en la sombra, pero, como siempre, no cita ni apunta en ninguna dirección. Es tal la anglomanía de la derecha que al final resulta más dañina que la idiotez de la izquierda, que ya es decir. Y _este país es irremediable_ y patatín y patatán, dicho todo por el que llama conspiranoicos a quienes sostienen que la versión oficial del 11-s es falsa de principio a fin.



En el caso de Luis del Pino, el tipo me parece lo bastante inteligente como para que no se trate de anglomanía y sionismo-manía sino que sencillamente sabe qué se puede decir y qué no se puede decir sino quieres sufrir represalias.


----------



## M. Priede (26 Feb 2017)

Ludovicus dijo:


> En el caso de Luis del Pino, el tipo me parece lo bastante inteligente como para que no se trate de anglomanía y sionismo-manía sino que sencillamente sabe qué se puede decir y qué no se puede decir sino quieres sufrir represalias.



Yo también lo creo, lo cual es peor, porque en ese caso mejor callaba. Para decir tonterías ya tenemos a Peritta y tantos otros.

Lo mismo que cuando dice que la policía española engaña a la cadena ABC News con lo de la bolsa. ¿No se le ocurre pensar lo contrario, que la cadena ABC colabora en el engaño? Esa cadena seguro que no hizo otra cosa que dar voz a lo que le enviaron de la embajada de EEUU en Madrid. ¿O es que Sánchez Manzano o cualquier otro policía tiene influencia en esa cadena? LdP, como López Bru, tapan los hechos que no les gustan (la comparecencia de Rubalcaba tras la sentencia) o en caso de que eso no sea posible le dan vueltas y revueltas para escapar de la explicación más lógica.

---------- Post added 26-feb-2017 at 16:13 ----------

La trama de la CIA contra los medios alternativos | Katehon think tank. Geopolitics & Tradition


----------



## Koriel (26 Feb 2017)

Dos tonterías que se me ocurrieron hace tiempo y no tienen ningún valor.

El famoso gesto de Zapatero no levantándose al paso de la bandera américana pudo ser realmente una expresión de repulsa tras ser informado de las circunstancias del suceso?

El elevado número de víctimas no españolas pudo no ser casual y sí un elemento objetivo tendo en cuenta al seleccionar los objetivos, como deferencia, digo?


----------



## M. Priede (26 Feb 2017)

Koriel dijo:


> Dos tonterías que se me ocurrieron hace tiempo y no tienen ningún valor.
> 
> El famoso gesto de Zapatero no levantándose al paso de la bandera américana pudo ser realmente una expresión de repulsa tras ser informado de las circunstancias del suceso?



Bueno, eso fue dos meses antes del atentado. En realidad no es que no se levantara; es que estaba de pie y se sentó. No es ingenuidad, es la estupidez propia de un sectario ignorante y encima infantil, porque es un gesto propio de un estudiantillo y no de un político que aspira a gobernar un país. Del mismo modo que en Argelia llamó a todos los aliados de EEUU en Irak a retirarse de allí. Como sabían que era tonto no le dieron la importancia que tenía decir eso.



> El elevado número de víctimas no españolas pudo no ser casual y sí un elemento objetivo tendo en cuenta al seleccionar los objetivos, como deferencia, digo?



No, calcularon los muertos por el número de vagones y las personas que podían desplazarse a esa hora, pillara a quien pillara, que obviamente no iban a ser ingleses o norteamericanos. Creo que murió una mujer francesa.

Lo mismo que en el atentado del restaurante El Descanso en los años 80, para presionar a González de que no sacara a España de la OTAN. Oficialmente fue un atentado islamista (ya entonces el 'islamismo' eran los padres) dirigido contra norteamericanos, porque según la explicación estaba cerca de la base de Torrejón. Oh, casualidad, que todos los muertos fueran españoles y ninguno norteamericano.


----------



## Koriel (27 Feb 2017)

Gracias por la aclaración. Efectivamente yo estaba equivocado con las fechas. Zapatero me confundió.

Aprovecho para colocar otra pregunta (que a lo mejor está respondida ya en las páginas anteriores. Si es así, me disculpo).

¿Se sabe quién hizo llegar primero a la abc y luego a los medios españoles las fotos de la mochila y los explosivos, -las únicas conocidas por el público?

Las fotos con la mancheta de la cadena américana (y no de la policía española) eran "raras" desde el principio. Hace tiempo estuve buscando imágenes similares en internet por si fueran fotos de segunda mano, reutilizadas de otro caso, o de alguna revista técnica militar o de seguridad. No encontré nada; demasiado obvio, supongo...


----------



## swing (27 Feb 2017)

Está bien. Es muy esquemático y se pueden añadir algunas evidencias todavía más claras de los casos que comenta, pero...
Debería investigar en Francia. Zougham es un Dreyfus porque le puso como víctima propiciatoria un juez francés: Jean Louis Bruguiere.
A través de una serie concatenada de números de teléfono falsos, Zougham fue detenido exactamente 4 años antes del atentado, el 13 de marzo del 2000. El día siguiente de las elecciones. Es la famosa rogatoria francesa.


¿Tienes en el mapa a Bernard Kouchner, Priede? Es un personaje fundamental en todo lo que está ocurriendo ultimamente.


----------



## swing (27 Feb 2017)

¿LdP no pregunta en la entrevista al francés por Bruguiere?


Sospechoso habitual - Los enigmas del 11M - Libertad Digital

---------- Post added 27-feb-2017 at 11:12 ----------

Jean Louis Bruguiere, nexo entre Washington y Paris tapando atentados de bandera falsa.


Jean Louis Bruguière, un juez francés con poderes excepcionales, por Paul Labarique


----------



## Tarúguez (27 Feb 2017)

Koriel dijo:


> Gracias por la aclaración. Efectivamente yo estaba equivocado con las fechas. Zapatero me confundió.
> 
> Aprovecho para colocar otra pregunta (que a lo mejor está respondida ya en las páginas anteriores. Si es así, me disculpo).
> 
> ...



El capítulo del carrete de las fotos de la "bolchila" de Vallecas Un miembro de Policía Científica declara que el carrete con fotos de la mochila de Vallecas "desapareció" - Libertad Digital 


swing dijo:


> Está bien. Es muy esquemático y se pueden añadir algunas evidencias todavía más claras de los casos que comenta, pero...
> Debería investigar en Francia. Zougham es un Dreyfus porque le puso como víctima propiciatoria un juez francés: Jean Louis Bruguiere.
> A través de una serie concatenada de números de teléfono falsos, Zougham fue detenido exactamente 4 años antes del atentado, el 13 de marzo del 2000. El día siguiente de las elecciones. Es la famosa rogatoria francesa.
> 
> ...



Dichosos los ojos *swing* Abrazacos  .


----------



## swing (27 Feb 2017)

Efectivamente Taruguez. Se pueden ampliar muchas cosas del documental.
En el documental se da por supuesto que el fotógrafo de la PC hace las fotos y luego desaparecen. Incorrecto.
Cuadro le pide la cámara y el fotógrafo no llega a hacer las fotos que, por supuesto, no existen.
Y Cuadro cuando mete la pata en el juicio y da a entender que sabía que era goma 2 eco antes de que pudiera saberlo, lo manda todo a la mierda y dice que la mochila fue despedazada.
Esa bolchila que aparece luego el 30 de marzo, impecable, en la cadena ABC News.
Lo mismo se puede decir con el caso Kounja que expone.
A Kounjaa le llama desde la mañana García Castaño y le hacen viajar desde Almería hasta Parla. Cuando le llama por teléfono su "hermano", al que no reconoce, ni siquiera habían descubierto el teléfono que les llevará a Leganés. 
Y el cabeza de turco Manzano, que dispara contra todo lo que se mueve en el juicio, dice que le avisaron para ir a Leganés a las 12 del mediodía.
Hasta las 15 horas, 0 minutos y 1 segundo no descubre el cachondo de Ojo de Lince el teléfono que llevará a Leganés. 
Pero es un poco lo de menos. 
Lo que me alucina es que LdP haga una entrevista al del caso Dreyfus y no le pregunte por el juez francés que colocó a Zougham como cabeza de turco.

---------- Post added 27-feb-2017 at 14:07 ----------

Según Bruguiere -antes de la sentencia, en pleno juicio- el 11M lo hizo el GICM. Con un par. 

_AQITM, por sus siglas en inglés, aspira, según el juez francés Jean Louis Bruguiere, experto en antiterrorismo, a integrar a todos los movimiento radicales magrebíes: el libio GICL, *el marroquí GICM, considerado responsable de los atentados de Casablanca en 2003 (45 muertos) y de Madrid en 2004 (192 muertos)*, y el tunecino GICT._

El brazo magrebí de Al Qaeda | elmundo.es


----------



## M. Priede (27 Feb 2017)

swing dijo:


> Está bien. Es muy esquemático y se pueden añadir algunas evidencias todavía más claras de los casos que comenta, pero...
> Debería investigar en Francia. Zougham es un Dreyfus porque le puso como víctima propiciatoria un juez francés: Jean Louis Bruguiere.
> A través de una serie concatenada de números de teléfono falsos, Zougham fue detenido exactamente 4 años antes del atentado, el 13 de marzo del 2000. El día siguiente de las elecciones. Es la famosa rogatoria francesa.
> 
> ...



No sabía de su existencia. Incluso con lo que dice la Wiki ya es digno de las peores sospechas

Bernard Kouchner hizo campaña ante los organismos internacionales *en defensa del principio de injerencia humanitaria*. En 1988 inició su actividad en la vida política dentro de los gobiernos socialistas franceses, aunque nunca fue militante del Partido Socialista hasta el 2000. *En 2003, fue favorable a la intervención de los Estados Unidos en Irak, afirmando que la actuación contra las dictaduras debería ser global*.3

Bernard Kouchner - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre​

---------- Post added 27-feb-2017 at 17:53 ----------




swing dijo:


> ¿LdP no pregunta en la entrevista al francés por Bruguiere?
> 
> 
> Sospechoso habitual - Los enigmas del 11M - Libertad Digital
> ...



Un Baltasar Garzón pero a lo grande, a lo _grandeur._

Cuéntanos más, Swing.


----------



## swing (27 Feb 2017)

Te va a gustar Priede. 
Jean Louis Bruguiere es el creador de la falsa autoría de Al Qaeda en el atentado de Karachi. 
Un atentado venganza por la falta de pago de comisiones en los que se encontraban implicados Balladur, Sarkozy o "nuestro" El Assir.
_
Hace diez años, 8 de mayo de 2002, un atentado suicida en Karachi, Pakistán, causó la muerte de 14 personas, incluidos 11 empleados franceses de la Dirección de Construcciones Navales (DCN). El autobús militar que transportaba ellos fue rociado en el Hotel Sheraton en Karachi por atacante suicida que conducía un taxi falso. *Hasta junio de 2009, el ataque fue atribuido a Al Qaeda *y desde entonces los jueces franceses a cargo del caso a favor de la hipótesis de represalias en contra de Francia, organizado por algunos de los servicios secretos pakistaníes.
El primer componente es la causa legal del ataque. Una encuesta llevada a cabo durante cinco años por la lucha contra el terrorismo juez Marc Trevidic.* Un magistrado que finalmente abandonó la pista favorecido por su predecesor, Jean-Louis Bruguière, que un ataque patrocinado por Al Qaeda.* El juez ahora evoca la hipótesis de una venganza, después de una parada repentina en 1995, de regreso de pago de comisiones en el marco de la Agosta contrato._



Francia: diez años después del atentado de Karachi, la investigación continúa | zacharyedouard




_
*Jean Louis Bruguière es objeto de una investigación preliminar de la Fiscalía en el marco del “caso Karachi” –que instruyó entre 2002 y 2007– por falso testimonio y obstaculizar la justicia, debido a la ausencia de un informe de autopsia en el sumario.*

En ese caso, en manos de la justicia, intervienen sospechas de corrupción, secretos de defensa y un atentado que causó 15 muertos._

TalCualDigital.com:"Me quieren hundir"

Se presentó a las elecciones por el partido de Sarkozy, pero no salió elegido. El elegido Cahuzak, ha dimitido tras revelarse que tenía una cuenta en Suiza. 
Nuestro juez tenía la información pero dice que él no la reveló.



_24 de diciembre de 2012. Otro personaje aparece en escena: el antiguo juez antiterrorista Jean-Louis Bruguière, candidato de la derecha en las legislativas de 2007 precisamente frente a Cahuzac.* Bruguière reconoce haber tenido acceso a la grabación, pero también dice que la destruyó sin haberla oído y desmiente que se la hubiera pasado a Mediapart. *_
La cronología del

¿Qué hacía Bruguiere el 11M?
El 10 de marzo de 2004 aparece la noticia de que ha aparecido la caja negra del avión del presidente hutu abatido por dos misíles en Ruanda que desató el genocidio de 800.000 tutsis y de los hutus moderados (el presidente había aceptado un plan de paz que incorporaba a la oposición tutsi al gobierno). 
La noticia resulta ser falsa como otras posteriores, pero ese mes de marzo Bruguiere está preparando una versión falsa del atentado, recogiendo testimonios prefabricados e incluso con traducciones falsas. 
Acusa de la responsabilidad del genocidio tutsi ...a los tutsis, por haber asesinado al presidente.
La acusación formal se realiza en 2006.
En 2012, es desmentida la versión del juez.
_
Según Le Monde, *la tesis avalada por la primera investigación no se basaba en hechos, si no en las tesis sostenidas ante el juez y la opinión pública por testigos, periodistas, sociólogos, soldados y medios más o menos interesados en Ruanda, algunos de los cuales, como el propio juez Bruguière, jamás habían puesto un pie en el país africano*. En 2009, una investigación del ejército británico avanzó ya este mismo resultado._

La justicia francesa revisa el origen del genocidio en Ruanda | Internacional | EL PAÍS




Bruguiere es el juez francés de enlace con la CIA, que actua en Paris en secreto, utilizando como idioma el francés: Alliance Base. 

Desafiando al Imperio: Resistencias de los pueblos, gobiernos y la ONU al ... - Google Libros


----------



## Tarúguez (27 Feb 2017)

Joder, cosas de la globalización y el mercado libre, los gabachos vendían uranio o tecnología atómica a _tó_ Dios


...aunque mejor dicho a _tó_ Alá, en el artículo que nos enlaza *swing* a Irán, y aquí una foto en 1975 de Saddam junto a técnicos o políticos gabachos dentro de un reactor nuclear, el de la derecha es Chirac.








*Edito*

Joer, el párrafo es esclarecedor, caray con el juez estrella franchute







.


----------



## swing (27 Feb 2017)

Hablar de Kouchner es hablar de la entrada de refugiados.
Bernard Kouchner empieza su carrera como nuestro Paesa, Galindo, Masa...en la guerra de Biafra (paralela a la independencia de Guinea en el 68).
Es el fundador de Médicos sin Fronteras y, posteriormente, Médicos del Mundo.
Fue el instigador de la injerencia legal en otros países (antes se hacía de tapadillo, aunque de forma muy descarada) bajo la coartada de "guerra humanitaria).
La nueva ley se empieza a aplicar en Yugoeslavia y el es enviado a Kosovo.
Será uno de los acusados por la fiscal Carla del Ponte (uno de los apoyos del juez Falcone, asesinado por la mafia) de encubrir el tráfico de órganos.

_Carla del Ponte acusa de tráfico de órganos al líder de Kosovo
Un libro de la ex fiscal de la ONU denuncia que la guerrilla kosovar de Thaçi arrancó vísceras a presos serbios_


Carla del Ponte acusa de tráfico de órganos al líder de Kosovo | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS


Kouchner se despacha con un lacónico: ¿Tengo yo pinta de ser traficante de órganos? 

Desmiente Bernard Kouchner acusaciones de Carla del Ponte


En el año 2000 un coronel, Jean-Michel Méchain, es acusado de desvelar secretos sobre Kosovo. Jean Louis Bruguiere sale al paso y le interroga y pìde a la DST que lo investigue. 
_

París 28 MAR 2000

El coronel Jean-Michel Méchain, sospechoso de haber transmitido documentos secretos de la fuerza internacional de interposición en Kosovo (Kfor) a la prensa francesa, fue acusado y encarcelado ayer lunes por el juez de instrucción antiterrorista de París, Jean François Ricard, según informaron fuentes judiciales. Méchain fue acusado de "divulgación de documentos de defensa clasificados confidenciales". El coronel Jean-Michel Méchain negó la acusación ante el juez Ricard. Méchain se encuentra detenido en la Dirección de Vigilancia del Territorio (DST) desde el pasado viernes. *El juez Ricard, que lo procesó ayer, sustituye al magistrado Jean-Louis Bruguiere, quien pidió el pasado viernes a la DST que investigara la polémica filtración de unos documentos a la prensa*.

En los documentos filtrados a los semanarios Le Point y Le Canard Enchainé, *militares franceses de alto rango mostraban su "exasperación" por la actitud proalbanesa del administrador provisional de la ONU para Kosovo, el también francés Bernard Kouchner*
_

Encarcelado un coronel francés por filtrar secretos sobre Kosovo | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS


En las elecciones que ganó Sarkozy, Bernard Kouchner se presenta por el partido de Segolane Royal. El partido perdedor. 
Sin embargo, Sarkozy nombrará a Kouchner Ministro de Exteriores por recomendación del presidente de Refugee International, Frank Wisner Jr.
Y aquí ya entramos en un bucle del copón. 
Frank Wisner Jr. que era presidente de AIG cuando explotó la burbuja y estaba haciendo con AIG lo mismo que anteriormente hizo en Enron, es el hijo del primer jefe de operaciones especiales de la CIA, Frank Wisner, que dio los golpes de Guatemala e Irán en los 50.
Pero, a su vez es el padrastro de Sarkozy.
Sarkozy mete a Francia en la estructura militar de la Otan, mientras su hermano, Oliver Sarkozy es nombrado presidente de Carlyle, la empresa de armamento de Frank Carluci, quien también es propietario de la empresa de la goma 2, Santa Bárbara (General Dynamics) o la ITV catalana.


Más trapis de Kouchner con nuestra mafia local. Allí donde hay hambrunas y matanzas Kouchner tiene influencia.


*PAPELES DE PANAMÁInvestigación
Felipe González facilitó a Zandi la mediación de Kouchner en el negocio de Sudán*

PAPELES DE PANAMÁ: Felipe González facilitó a Zandi la mediación de Kouchner en el negocio de Sudán | EL MUNDO

Manis de la mafia catalana a favor de la entrada de refugiados.


INVESTIGACIÓN
Un testaferro de Pujol cobró de Zandi por la operación en Sudán del Sur


Un testaferro de Pujol cobró de Zandi por la operación en Sudán del Sur | España Home | EL MUNDO

En teoría cobraban en Panamá

_
por su donación del 2% en star petroleum
Zandi paga a Cebrián desde Seychelles los impuestos de su ‘regalo’ en la petrolera
El empresario español de origen iraní se ha hecho cargo desde una 'offshore' del impuesto de donaciones por el obsequio de seis millones concedido al presidente de Prisa




_


http://www.elconfidencial.com/econo...a-petrolera-a-traves-de-una-offshore_1191248/

Y digo en teoría porque el "filántropo" está triste.


_
Fuentes conocedoras de la relación de Kouchner con Zandi aseguran que el ex ministro francés se siente decepcionado, porque el empresario hispano iraní no le ha pagado la comisión prevista por sus servicios y que, por tanto, los ha interrumpido._

Parece que Zandi los ha timado a todos. Que tenga cuidado, que la mafia no se anda con chiquitas.
*
Los estafados millonarios del conseguidor iraní recomendado por Felipe González*

*Utilizó al hijo de Gadafi como garantía y hasta llegó a financiar la alianza de civilizaciones de Zapatero

"O le pegan un tiro o se lo pega él. Se ha reído de muchos y ya le han dado algún susto", dice un socio*


http://www.elmundo.es/cronica/2017/02/12/589edb1b22601d3d1a8b4712.html


----------



## M. Priede (27 Feb 2017)

Ay, hombre: Ruanda, Francia...

"1/4/09
Operación Noirot
por Joan Valls

La caída del Muro desplazó la polarización de Occidente y la URSS a un enfrentamiento entre Estados Unidos y Francia. Los noventa y el nuevo milenio traerían tiempos de lucha y discursos menos visibles, esta vez entre un eje atlántico fuerte y una francofonía en decadencia. Neutralizado el peligro rojo, el discurso se desplazó rápidamente hacia la confrontación con el integrismo islámico, que, en muchas ocasiones, fue utilizado para la guerra caliente que libraban Washington y París en distintos puntos del planeta.

Separarse de Francia ha sido siempre una tarea dolorosa. Una vez te conviertes en colonia gala, con el desastre que ello conlleva, tu posterior deseo de afirmación exige mucha sangre y, probablemente, un nuevo padrino más fuerte. España no ha sido la única perjudicada por los gobiernos de los nefastos Giscard y Mitterrand, indiferentes, por decirlo de forma suave, al santuario etarra. Ruanda, con un millón de asesinatos en los noventa, le debe parte de la génesis de su genocidio al fallecido caudillo socialista francés. Una vez consumado el fracaso a escala global del régimen de Chirac, Sarkozy sólo llega para maquillar el orgullo de la metrópoli derrotada y para tratar de congraciarla con Washington, a la espera de unas migajas y del mantenimiento de las reservas galas, conocidas como francofonía. No obstante, el panorama en el Congo es aterrador, y Bélgica está a un paso de la división. Queda por ver si España entra en el acuerdo o logra su independencia definitiva a partir de marzo de 2008.

De todos es conocida la trágica relación de hutus y tutsis a lo largo de casi ocho siglos. Las tensiones tomaron un cariz apocalíptico a partir de los sesenta. Una década más tarde, unos 400.000 hutus fueron asesinados en la vecina Burundi, plantándose así nuevas semillas de rencor en un campo abonado por demasiadas afrentas. Los hutus fueron siempre los agricultores pobres, frente a la élite de ganaderos tutsis, favorecidos por la administración belga, que no dudó en jugar la carta étnica para controlar a ambas comunidades. En abril de 1994, el presidente hutu Habyarimana muere en un atentado y comienza el genocidio de tutsis a manos de hutus armados y perfectamente organizados hasta en la más remota aldea. Más de 800.000 tutsis son asesinados en pocos meses, ante la indiferencia de UNAMIR, la misión de Naciones Unidas, y de las potencias europeas con fuertes intereses en la zona. El genocidio había sido planificado al milímetro por las élites hutus, incluso en consejos de ministros, lo que rompe con la imagen de una locura tribal y espontánea que se ha querido ofrecer a la comunidad internacional.

La suerte de los tutsis ruandeses ya estaba echada, no obstante, cuatro años antes del asesinato del presidente Habyarimana. La Operación Turquesa, a cargo de Francia, ha quedado en la retina de muchos occidentales como la que pacificó Ruanda en 1994, antes de que los tutsis retomaran el poder con su potente FPR. Sin embargo, cuatro años antes, *las excelentes relaciones de Mitterrand y Habyarimana habían puesto en marcha la Operación Noirot, que facilitaría el entrenamiento de las milicias hutus por parte de oficiales franceses como paso previo al diseño definitivo del genocidio promovido por el gobierno ruandés. Una operación Noirot en aras de la francofonía y sus implicaciones geoestratégicas, frente a una Uganda anglófona, pro tutsi y financiada por Estados Unidos.*

La caída del régimen de Saddam Hussein habría que interpretarla de forma parecida. Una lucha de Estados Unidos por desplazar la influencia que el régimen canalla de Chirac había consolidado en la zona de la mano de rusos y de chinos sedientos de petróleo barato a cambio de vetos en las Naciones Unidas del corrupto Koffi Annan (procedimiento que el gigante asiático ha seguido en Sudán). Para cualquier persona con inquietudes, pero, sobre todo, para los españoles, por nuestra condición de colonia gala, es imprescindible conocer las actuaciones dentro y fuera de las fronteras del que, probablemente, sea uno de los estados más agresivos y falto de escrúpulos en la historia reciente del mundo. José María Aznar siempre fue un patriota y, por ello, en un ejercicio de afirmación, sacó a España del estercolero franco-alemán y la situó en el eje atlántico. Luego, llegó la sangre del 11M. Quizá los que se manifestaban contra la invasión de Irak, inconscientemente, intuían el precio que íbamos a pagar en desiertos no tan lejanos, que son los nuestros.

Libertad, igualdad, fraternidad, Operación Noirot. 

PEPESOE: Operación Noirot

Es extraño: figura como fecha en la que se colgó el año 2009, sin embargo los comentarios al pie son de 2008​
Por cierto: sostengo que Joan Valls fue un seudónimo de FJL. Lo colgué en este mismo hilo va camino de cuatro años


----------



## swing (27 Feb 2017)

No me parece. Precisamente Joan Valls dice liebres. 


Joan Valls - La verdad nos hará liebres - Libertad Digital


----------



## Ludovicus (27 Feb 2017)

M. Priede dijo:


> Por cierto: sostengo que Joan Valls fue un seudónimo de FJL. Lo colgué en este mismo hilo va camino de cuatro años



La información internacional que se da en ese artículo, que demuestra mucho conocimiento por los asuntos que trata, me hace pensar que Valls no es Losantos, un sujeto que en cuestiones de política internacional no pasa de la simponería del "EE.UU. e Israel buenos -si aplican una política dura- y antiOccidente malo".


----------



## sisebuto (27 Feb 2017)

M. Priede dijo:


> Ay, hombre: Ruanda, Francia...
> 
> "1/4/09
> Operación Noirot
> ...



Yo en cambio aposté por Gistau. Una vez se lo pregunté en un encuentro digital, si era su pseudónimo, combinándolo con otra pregunta. Me respondió a la segunda e ignoró la de Joan Valls. G¡stau es medio gabacho, sabe mucho de la France. Sigo creyendo que era él.


----------



## Ludovicus (27 Feb 2017)

sisebuto dijo:


> Yo en cambio aposté por Gistau. Una vez se lo pregunté en un encuentro digital, si era su pseudónimo, combinándolo con otra pregunta. Me respondió a la segunda e ignoró la de Joan Valls. G¡stau es medio gabacho, sabe mucho de la France. Sigo creyendo que era él.



No me convence. Quien escribe ese artículo que pone M.Priede sabe demasiado como para ser un contertulio al uso, de los de trazos grueso y repetición de consignas.


----------



## sisebuto (27 Feb 2017)

Ludovicus dijo:


> No me convence. Quien escribe ese artículo que pone M.Priede sabe demasiado como para ser un contertulio al uso.



Hombre, no creo que Gistau sea precisamente un contertulio al uso, por mucho que contamine el desprestigio de esa tarea. Guistau es un tío muy brillante que debe restringirse a la realidad de la prensa actual para llevar comida a su casa. Precisamente por eso la necesidad de evacuar ideas tras un Joan Valls, en cuyo defecto aplíquese a quien corresponda.


----------



## M. Priede (27 Feb 2017)

El estilo es losantiano; la francofobia, también. Además, ¿quién puede publicar en LD sin dar la cara? Pues el que manda. Y una vez lo deja, no queda rastro de él en ningún medio ni en ninguna parte, que es verdaderamente insólito.


----------



## sisebuto (27 Feb 2017)

M. Priede dijo:


> El estilo es losantiano; la francofobia, también. Además, ¿quién puede publicar en LD sin dar la cara? Pues el que manda. Y una vez lo deja, no queda rastro de él en ningún medio ni en ninguna parte, que es verdaderamente insólito.



La verdad es que me cuesta ver a Losantos tras la sofisticación de ciertos análisis, sin menospreciar su capacidad. El forofismo político de Federico es incompatible con la sutileza de Valls, incluso deduciendo la exaltatación impostada como recurso comunicador, esa sobreactuación de la que suele echar mano Losantos con el micro. Además, Gistau andaba por las tertulias de la casa por entonces.


----------



## M. Priede (28 Feb 2017)

sisebuto dijo:


> La verdad es que me cuesta ver a Losantos tras la sofisticación de ciertos análisis, sin menospreciar su capacidad. El forofismo político de Federico es incompatible con la sutileza de Valls, incluso deduciendo la exaltatación impostada como recurso comunicador, esa sobreactuación de la que suele echar mano Losantos con el micro. Además, Gistau andaba por las tertulias de la casa por entonces.



FJL es fino, sutil, sólo que el credo, o la cartera, o los dos, pueden con él. Pero mira cómo nunca se moja, y desde hace años, en lo de Libia, Siria y demás, ni siquiera aparecen noticias en la portada de LD, y eso es decisión suya, no de Jordá y otros, que ésos sí que son creyentes de plantilla, dogmáticos. Cuando no queda más remedio entonces echa mano del pasado de Putin, pero todas aquellas paletadas diarias de _esto en Estados Unidos no pasa_ se acabaron, y lo mismo con las maravillas de la economía liberal modélica de Inglaterra o USA.


----------



## Tarúguez (28 Feb 2017)

M. Priede dijo:


> Por cierto: sostengo que Joan Valls fue un seudónimo de FJL. Lo colgué en este mismo hilo va camino de cuatro años





swing dijo:


> No me parece. Precisamente Joan Valls dice liebres.
> 
> 
> Joan Valls - La verdad nos hará liebres - Libertad Digital





Ludovicus dijo:


> La información internacional que se da en ese artículo, que demuestra mucho conocimiento por los asuntos que trata, me hace pensar que Valls no es Losantos, un sujeto que en cuestiones de política internacional no pasa de la simponería del "EE.UU. e Israel buenos -si aplican una política dura- y antiOccidente malo".





sisebuto dijo:


> Yo en cambio aposté por Gistau. Una vez se lo pregunté en un encuentro digital, si era su pseudónimo, combinándolo con otra pregunta. Me respondió a la segunda e ignoró la de Joan Valls. G¡stau es medio gabacho, sabe mucho de la France. Sigo creyendo que era él.




Fijaos que yo apuesto (aunque ya no escriba "Joan Valls") por J. Somalo; comparad el estilo de su último artículo:


Un nuevo Dreyfus es un documental realizado por Cyrille Martin que cuestiona la sentencia sobre los atentados del 11-M. Dicho esto, es inevitable verlo. No exhibe efectos especiales ni dramáticas recreaciones ni ha requerido de grandes presupuestos de producción. Sólo necesitaba una importante labor de documentación cinematográfica impensable en España. El vídeo habría sido imposible sin el trabajo realizado durante tantos años por el inolvidable Fernando Múgica –el primero en advertir el engaño– en El Mundo y Luis del Pino en Libertad Digital. Un nuevo Dreyfus recoge lo ya investigado, resumido y explicado en innumerables ocasiones –todo es poco– por estos dos periodistas. La valiosa novedad es que lo haga.

Si merece la pena ver este documental es porque hay una persona más que no se cree la versión oficial de los atentados y encima es francés y de izquierdas. Esto molestó sobremanera a Ignacio Escolar cuando su periódico entrevistó hace meses al autor por otro asunto y salió a la luz la preparación del vídeo en el que, para más inri, nos citaba como fuente de inspiración. Tanto escoció el asunto que la noticia se esfumó y cerraron capítulo con un editorial de contrición. Esta es la segunda razón por la que merece la pena verlo y difundirlo.

El trabajo de Cyrill Martin me ha ayudado a recordar una vez más que todo lo sucedido antes del 11-M debía servir para encajar las piezas en sólo tres días. El diseño fue magistral. Criminal pero magistral.

Por aquel entonces era difícil no haber tenido noticia de las 13 mochilas explosivas que ETA habría querido colocar en la estación de esquí de Baqueira Beret. Igualmente, era casi imposible no conocer la famosa furgoneta de Cañaveras cargada con 500 kilos de explosivos destinados a Madrid. Diez días antes de la masacre de Madrid, el 1 de marzo de 2004, pudimos leer en la prensa titulares como este: "ETA planeaba atentar hoy entre Alcalá de Henares y Madrid" (ABC). Según la Policía –o eso dijeron– esa era la zona marcada en unos planos hallados en la furgoneta junto a varios croquis de vías férreas. Por si faltaban antecedentes, a finales de febrero de 2004, el CNI hasta llegó a la conclusión –o eso dijeron– de que ETA ya estaba preparada para detonar bombas de forma remota con teléfonos móviles tras haber solucionado un problema técnico de desfase. De hecho, ya lo había intentado hacer en el cementerio de Zarauz contra la cúpula del PP vasco a la que habría volado por los aires si les hubiera funcionado el letal invento. Eso sí, ETA no usaba el teléfono como un simple despertador con tarjeta SIM –o sea, con tarjeta de visita–, que para eso ya están los temporizadores de toda la vida. De modo que la misma pista etarra nos llevaría a la islamista a través de esa tarjeta SIM de visita que se usó en un teléfono… al que nadie llamaría desde un lugar alejado para hacer volar los trenes. El señuelo se encontró en una mochila-bomba que jamás habría estallado porque faltaba la conexión eléctrica, que además tenía metralla y que apareció en una comisaría como un níscalo en un pinar. Cuanto más cundiera la vía etarra más dura sería la caída.

También resulta difícil de olvidar el No a la Guerra español, el de las pegatinas en el Congreso, en los Goya, en las manifestaciones que acusaban a Aznar de criminal de guerra, el de aquella icónica "foto de las Azores". Por si fuera poco, cuatro meses antes del 11-M cayeron asesinados en Bagdad siete agentes españoles del CNI. A algunos no les quitó el sueño decir que lógicamente merecíamos un castigo. Estímulo-Respuesta.

Había que documentar antecedentes para ambas vías: la etarra y la islamista. Y las dos estaban perfectamente cubiertas para salir a escena en su momento justo. Pero no eran las únicas: había más de dos posibles salidas en el catálogo. Si alguien quisiera encontrar un hilo de investigación del 11-M ligado al narcotráfico lo encontraría. Si optara en cambio por una trama radicada en locales de alterne con implicaciones policiales, también lo hallaría. ¿Y en la extrema derecha? Por supuesto, también había madeja preparada para enredar. Y en Asturias, y en chabolas… Muchas de estas pistas estaban precocinadas por si alguien quería picar entre horas y aumentar así la confusión. Eran vías muertas, lugares en los que se han encontrado colegas de profesión y sus respectivas fuentes: unos llegando, otros saliendo y algunos viviendo. Nada que ver con aquellas que iban a conseguir los efectos perseguidos: el triunfo de la autoría islamista y, por supuesto, el estrepitoso fracaso de la etarra. Era crucial que se cumplieran las dos. Las intermedias quedarían colocadas en el terreno conspiranoico como demostración de lo ridículo de algunas investigaciones. Fue Javier Gómez Bermúdez el que narró ese acto del macabro sainete, el encargado de repartir mensajes a los muchos comensales con los que compartió mesa, mantel y a los que dirigió palabras de aliento antes de encerrarse a juzgar en esa soledad tan abarrotada de sombras.

"No sólo las autoridades sino el pueblo español tienen claro que ha sido obra de ETA", se escucha decir a un corresponsal francés en Madrid durante un informativo al que alude Cyrille Martin en su cinta. Esa era la clave. Cuanto más arraigara esta idea más posibilidades de éxito tenía el giro final, el golpe. Llegado el momento sólo había que cambiar el guión para que todo, absolutamente todo, pasara de las txapelas a los turbantes. El aparente rigor formal sólo necesitaba estar vivo unas horas. Cyrille Martin lo recuerda con acierto al evocar la cobertura de la cadena SER: "La noticia falsa de los terroristas suicidas y otras noticias desconcertantes aumentaron el ambiente de confusión durante los primeros días". Después habría que taparlo pero en eso ya hay muchos especialistas en España aunque últimamente estén a la gresca –o eso dicen– a cuenta del destape de las claocas. Pero si Martin asume que aquella noticia era falsa echo de menos que se pregunte por qué. ¿Lo hacía la SER a conciencia? ¿Cree que estaba manipulada desde fuera? ¿A qué conclusión llega Martin? Parece que lo reduce a la mera competencia editorial. Es simple, pero hasta en eso demuestra que conoce bien a todos los actores de su película.

Sorprende y consuela ver, fuera de esta casa, tan severo cuestionamiento de las prácticas de investigación judicial del 11-M: "Ningún testimonio contra Zougam es fiable y en realidad nadie vio a los miembros del supuesto comando en los trenes, ni a Zougam ni a los otros siete". En la pantalla, todas las pruebas falsas se van borrando de un gráfico enmarañado que la sentencia logró simplificar hasta llegar a un crimen cometido sin arma homicida, sin escenario –los vagones fueron destruidos antes incluso de que todos los cadáveres fueran identificados– sin testimonios o con testigos falsos, sin autor intelectual y con autores materiales muertos en circunstancias no documentadas, sin autopsia. Bueno, y con el omnipresente Jamal Zougam, a quien el autor califica como el nuevo Dreyfus.

Libertad Digital jamás fue a buscar una autoría determinada de los atentados por mucho que nos quisieran llevar a ello, que lo hicieron. La realidad nunca nos estropeó un titular y quizá por ello llegamos a ser tan molestos y ahora tan útiles. Cyrille Martin se declara más proclive a la versión que en su día esbozó Fernando Múgica: el aprovechamiento exterior de sendas tramas en PP y PSOE en torno a un atentado terrorista etarra próximo a las elecciones del 14 de marzo de 2004. En lo que estamos de acuerdo, y es lo único que me importa trece años después, es en que la sentencia no descubrió la verdad, la ocultó. Se consintió, mientras no se dirigía, la manipulación de pruebas, su desaparición y hasta su fabricación. Trece años después siguen vivas las mismas preguntas y ya hasta las formulan otros.

En España, si un médico tiene acento extranjero o necesita traductor, se le presupone mejor formación que al de la consulta de la esquina. Somos así. Hoy hay un francés más preocupado por lo que pasó que muchos españoles y que todos los políticos. Aunque la Verdad, como los niños, no vendrá de París, por si acaso, empecemos a preguntar: *Qui a eté l’assasin? Qui l’a fait? Qui est coupable?*

Javier Somalo - ¿Se entiende mejor la infamia en francés? - Libertad Digital


Hay un _nosequé_ que me recuerda a _Joan Valls_

Joan Valls - El 11M y Mbañé - Libertad Digital

acratas: EL SEGURO DEL 11-M

http://www.libertaddigital.com/opinion/joan-valls/patatas-de-tortilla-50000/ *Patatas de tortilla*


Saludos
.


----------



## Tarúguez (28 Feb 2017)

El libro del enlace de *swing

DESAFIANDO AL IMPERIO: RESISTENCIAS DE LOS PUEBLOS, GOBIERNOS. Y LA ONU AL PODER NORTEAMERICANO* en PDF


https://www.tni.org/files/download/Desafiando_al_Imperio-PRINT.pdf


En ePUB y MOBI

Desafiando al imperio (ebook) | Transnational Institute


*Hola Caty, que te visto agradeciendo por ahí* 


Abrazacos también

.


----------



## M. Priede (28 Feb 2017)

Somalo no tiene esa chispa de Valls, ni de lejos.

Por cierto: ya no hay manera de encontrar algunos escritos originales de Joan Valls, quedan solamente las citas o el copia y pega, pero no el artículo en la página original. *Probadlo poniendo una frase entrecomillada.* Solamente quedan los copia y pega, que a saber si no han sido modificados:

acratas: EL SEGURO DEL 11-M



Es lo que tiene el digital, que todo se puede falsear. Ayer lo decía en el artículo de Valls de la Operación Noirot: la fecha en que se colgó es de 2009 y los comentarios de 2008.

Si pasado mañana se descubre el pastel nos encontraremos con una legión de listos diciendo: *"Eso ya lo dije yo"*, olvidándose de que cuando les preguntan por la autoría trece años después, unos dicen que fue asunto interno (LdP) y otros cosa de Marruecos (FJL recientemente). Es decir: *que pasan los años y estos expertos y analistas se esfuerzan día a día por alejarnos cada vez más de la verdad. Estamos más lejos ahora que hace diez años, y todo gracias a ellos.*

FJL culpó desde el principio a Francia, y así lo creíamos muchos. Recientemente PIT pidió en su programa de Fort Apache que por decir eso deberían de meterlo en la cárcel, en el mismo programa que Monedero dijo que discrepar de la versión oficial era insultar a las víctimas.

Nadie en LD ni en la derecha cita jamás las maniobras de la OTAN ni habla de la traición de los anglos con Aznar, y los mismos que callan esos hechos andan a todas horas vendiéndonos las maravillas del mundo anglosajón. *Antes atacaban a Francia, ahora ya ni eso. Por algo digo que esta gente pretende alejarnos cada día más de la verdadera autoría, en la que están directamente implicados los servicios secretos españoles, franceses y norteamericanos*


----------



## M. Priede (3 Mar 2017)

Noticias de Cataluña: Puigdemont la lía: invitado de lujo el 11-M a la cena de gala de la masonería española. Noticias de Cataluña

---------- Post added 03-mar-2017 at 20:42 ----------

_El nuevo Maestre presenta una resolución de adhesión al Rey que no ha gustado a todos, entre ellos, a la logia Gran Oriente de Cataluña _

Los masones pierden su sede histórica en Barcelona y afrontan el peligro de escisión. Noticias de Cataluña


----------



## tucco (3 Mar 2017)

Grandísimo hilo. Denso y colaborativo. Que no decaiga.

Enviado desde mi SM-T710 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## M. Priede (4 Mar 2017)

*FIJAOS EN UNA COSA*

Me acabo de dar cuenta de que el documental de Martin en español dura 14 minutos más en Vimeo y 11 más en Youtube con respecto a la versión francesa. Cuando lo vi no caí en que anunciaba ese suplemento, que llama "Bonus a la versión española", *y es cuando introduce la participación de la OTAN en el atentado* y entrevista al historiador suizo. En el documental anterior, en la versión francesa, no ha modificado nada.

Comparad la versión francesa, que dura *1:12:40*

[youtube]hptKVqNL8KY[/youtube]

con la española, que en Vimeo dura *1:26:15*

Un nuevo Dreyfus, Jamal Zougam ¿chivo expiatorio del 11-M? on Vimeo

y en Youtube *1:23:51*

[youtube]u-jhPUFMq5U[/youtube]


----------



## Tarúguez (5 Mar 2017)

Un mismo artículo sobre _Alliance Base_ de 2005, uno del Washington Post:


Help From France Key In Covert Operations


Alliance Base : La France Apporte une Aide Clé aux Etats-Unis dans des Opérations Clandestines



Y otro posterior donde habla de que se cerró la colaboración francoamericana (de 2010)


Terrorisme*: pourquoi Alliance Base a fermé à Paris - 25 mai 2010 - L'Obs

.

---------- Post added 05-mar-2017 at 00:21 ----------

Un gran consuelo para las víctimas y a quienes les importe que se sepa la verdad:







.

---------- Post added 05-mar-2017 at 00:39 ----------

*2006*

Francia reconoce la existencia de un grupo secreto internacional contra el terrorismo con sede en París *creado en 2002*

.


----------



## M. Priede (5 Mar 2017)

Muy buenos, Tarúguez. Gracias



Tarúguez dijo:


> Un mismo artículo sobre _Alliance Base_ de 2005, uno del Washington Post:
> 
> 
> Help From France Key In Covert Operations



"John E. McLaughlin, el ex director de la CIA que se retiró recientemente después de 32 años de carrera, describió la relación entre la CIA y sus homólogos franceses como "uno de los mejores del mundo." Lo que están dispuestos a aportar es extraordinariamente valioso. "​
*¿Qué pasó con los agentes del CNI asesinados en Irak? ¿Quién los traicionó? ¿Los dos, norteamericanos y franceses?*

"Pero mientras Rumsfeld criticaba a Francia a principios de 2003 por no hacer su parte en la lucha contra el terrorismo, su Comando de Operaciones Especiales de Estados Unidos estaba finalizando un acuerdo secreto para poner 200 fuerzas especiales francesas bajo el mando estadounidense en Afganistán. A partir de* julio de 2003*, sus comandantes han trabajado lado a lado con comandantes estadounidenses y representantes de la CIA y la Agencia de Seguridad Nacional."​
Bruguiere, del que nos hablaba Swing:

"El máximo magistrado antiterrorista, el juez Jean-Louis Bruguiere, ha dicho que en la última década, ha ordenado la detención de más de 500 sospechosos, algunos con la ayuda de las autoridades estadounidenses. "Tengo buenas conexiones con la CIA y el FBI", dijo Bruguiere en una entrevista reciente."​
Fijaos en esto:

"El papel de la Base de Alianza en la operación fue notado oblicuamente el 11 de junio de 2003 por el ministro del Interior, Nicholas Sarkozy. Hablando ante el Parlamento, dijo: "Este arresto tuvo lugar gracias a la perfecta colaboración entre los servicios de las grandes democracias".​
TODO SE ARREGLÓ TRAS EL 11-M. Bueno, todo no, había que llegar al año 2009. Mientras, hubo altibajos:

"Pero Rumsfeld persistió un año más tarde, excluyendo a la Fuerza Aérea Francesa del ejercicio Bandera Roja en 2004".​





> Y otro posterior donde habla de que se cerró la colaboración francoamericana (de 2010)
> 
> 
> Terrorisme*: pourquoi Alliance Base a fermé à Paris - 25 mai 2010 - L'Obs.



¿Qué lugar le dejaban para España, a la aznaridad? Esto explica la foto de los pies encima de la mesa. Ellos conocen muy bien la historia y el lugar que buscan en ella, todo lo contrario que estos analfabetos que tenemos de políticos en España. Primero la tensión entre ellos, los grandes. 2002:

"Este no es el único hiato. Hay un año de jefes de inteligencia de seis países (EE.UU., Reino Unido, Francia, Alemania, Canadá y Australia) han terminado en silencio la experiencia "Base de la Alianza", lanzada a finales de 2002 en París"​
Pero que no acababa de cuajar.

"Claramente, Washington pone su poder tecnológico y financiero al servicio del "eje del bien"* a cambio de la contribución indispensable de las redes humanas legados por la historia de los antiguos imperios coloniales (Francia y Reino Unido)"*.

"Esta estructura, que se encuentra en las oficinas cerca de la NWMO a los Inválidos, era poner en común el intercambio de información *entre los servicios de "grandes", con una dimensión operativa".*​
Hasta el 11-m, cuyos pactos -tras limar todos los flecos y cumplirse los acuerdos pendientes- quedan ratificados el *11 de marzo de 2009*

Sarkozy confirma el ingreso de Francia al mando integrado de la OTAN | Internacional | EL PAÍS


----------



## Tarúguez (5 Mar 2017)

M. Priede dijo:


> *TODO SE ARREGLÓ TRAS EL 11-M. Bueno, todo no, habría que llegar al año 2009*. Mientras hubo altibajos:
> 
> "Pero Rumsfeld persistió un año más tarde, excluyendo a la Fuerza Aérea Francesa del ejercicio Bandera Roja en 2004".​
> 
> ...





Exacto, se cerró justo cuando ya Francia se integró "formalmente" en la OTAN.


Casualidad oyessss

.


----------



## M. Priede (5 Mar 2017)

Tarúguez dijo:


> Exacto, se cerró justo cuando ya Francia se integró "formalmente" en la OTAN.
> 
> 
> Casualidad oyessss
> ...



Puto conspiranoico: fueron _las cloacas_. O Marruecos. O los dos juntos. Anda, qué coño van a pintar los franceses y los norteamericanos en lo que acuerden el CNI y Marruecos.


----------



## Tarúguez (5 Mar 2017)

M. Priede dijo:


> Puto conspiranoico: fueron _las cloacas_. O Marruecos. O los dos juntos. Anda, qué coño van a pintar los franceses y los norteamericanos en lo que acuerden el CNI y Marruecos.




Que nó, que fueron los moros córcholisss







.


----------



## M. Priede (5 Mar 2017)

Tarúguez:

Te he pasado los enlaces al final del comentario de cabecera que abre el hilo.


----------



## Tarúguez (5 Mar 2017)

jmdp dijo:


> *Veo que la teoria del autoatentado perpretrado por nuestro gobierno de entonces va tomando forma*. Le tendremos que preguntar a quien nos gobernaba entonces por que lo hizo.
> Obviamente supongo que una acusacion de este calibre debe contar con alguna prueba en la que basarse.




No tengas ninguna duda que si así lo dictaminaran los indicios, seríamos los primeros en exponerlo.

Pero no veo ninguna información que sostenga lo que te subrayo en negrita.


De lo que no cabe dudar, es que presuntamente el gobierno ordenó ocultar pruebas verdaderas e inventar pruebas falsas que llevaran a la detención de los inculpados o _""""suicidados""""_ de Leganés.

«Detener a Zougam es la mejor decisión que tomamos en nuestra vida» | Nacional | Terrorismo - Abc.es


Yo siempre he dicho que presuntamente, había unas detenciones que se iban a hacer días o día antes de las elecciones por parte del gobierno de unos presuntos terroristas, quizá de eta, quizá _hislamistah_ o seguramente en _joint venture_, de cara a la opinión pública.

Y que los que llevaron a cabo el atentado, enterados de estos planes (infiltrados en el CNI), perpetraron la masacre, de ahí el estupor inicial.


También intuyo que en el espacio de unas pocas horas, ya sabían que no había sido eta, ni los islamistas, de hecho como he expuesto muchas veces ya, *se abre la vía hislamistah públicamente como segunda línea de investigación el mismo 11M a las 20:23*

[youtube]i96oiaxdPWY[/youtube]


*Mariano Rajoy (12-9-2006). Entrevista en COPE

“Yo, cuando era ministro del Interior, siempre supe a las 24 horas o antes el tipo de explosivo de los atentados de ETA”*

Además Bush desde Washington, ya advertía de esto al ambajador Rupérez el día 12.

_El presidente de los EEUU, George Bush, advirtió al embajador de España en Washington, Javier Rupérez, en la tarde de 12 de marzo de 2004 de que los autores de los atentados perpetrados el día anterior en Madrid podrían ser islamistas y no la organización terrorista ETA, como sostenía entonces el Gobierno de España. Rupérez revela en su libro "Memoria de Washigton", prologado por el ex presidente del Gobierno José María Aznar, que hacia las 13:00 horas del 12 de marzo -última hora de la tarde en España- recibió en su residencia la visita de Bush, su esposa Laura y la secretaria de Estado Condoleeza Rice, quienes le trasladaron su pésame por la matanza ocurrida el día anterior en Madrid._

Bush advirtió el 12-M de que los autores del atentado de Madrid podían ser islamistas | Actualidad | EL PAÍS


De ahí también quizá las prisas por mostrar las fotos de la _bolchila_ en EEUU

*
"Los asesinatos en Madrid nos recuerdan que el mundo civilizado está en guerra"*

_George W. Bush (Washington, 19-03-2004)_


*abc NEWS*









Pero decir como dices *Veo que la teoria del autoatentado perpretrado por nuestro gobierno de entonces va tomando forma* por las evidencias de que se disponen no es acertado.


Sí es acertado esto que dices *Obviamente supongo que una acusacion de este calibre debe contar con alguna prueba en la que basarse*


Que no es que no haya pruebas, es que en principio, no hay ni indicios, como tampoco los hay de que fuera cosa de la oposición.

.


----------



## Tarúguez (5 Mar 2017)

jmdp dijo:


> Vamos que si apuntamos en una dreccion necesitamos pruebas contundentes pero por el contrario si apuntamos hacia la conspiracion para sacar al gobierno de entonces del poder nos vale cualquier cosa e incluso podemos ignorar que los que mas hicieron por que los botasen fueron los miembros de ese gobierno mintiendonos en nuestra cara por razones que desconozco.
> 
> *El video con Acebes diciendo que los principales sospechosos son ETA cuando sabia hace unas cuantas horas que eso era mentira, por que lo has puesto?*





¿Acaso no lo has oído? Se abre la vía _hislamistah_


Por lo demás, si tu crees que hay indicios de que el 11M es un autoatentado -como dijiste en el post anterior- perpetrado por el gobierno de entonces... no te cortes, soy todo ojos para leer.


Según tu teoría (intuyo), el 11M, lo perpetró -presuntamente- el gobierno del PP para culpar a eta y ganar las elecciones; pero hace que policías ascendidos por ellos y mandos destruyan pruebas e inventen pruebas para culpar a los _hislamistah_.


Y así, darle vidilla a la oposición con su teoría de la guerra de Irak con la probabilidad de perder las elecciones (como así sucedió)


No me cuadra ni con gafas de cerca.


Habría que suponer que todos los policías que ellos nombraron en el 96 les traicionaron para inculpar a los moritos y así probablemente (repito, como sucedió) perdieran las elecciones.



No te olvides que Manzano (que es quien lleva la mayor parte del cotarro) es un hombre ascendido y de confianza del PP desde el 96.

Ãlvarez Cascos se impone a Mayor y logra destituir al feje del espionaje policial | EdiciÃ³n impresa | EL PAÍS


*Estuvo en la Brigada Provincial de Información de Guipúzcoa y en la Comisaría de Alcalá de Henares. En 1996 se produjo su traslado a la Brigada Provincial de Seguridad Ciudadana de Navarra y su ascenso a comisario. Al año siguiente le nombraron Jefe de Servicio de la Unidad Central de Seguridad Privada y en 2002 ascendió a Jefe de la Unidad Central de Tedax y NBQ, puesto que ocupaba el 11-M.*

¿Dónde está hoy la cúpula policial del 11-M? - Libertad Digital

*El que alguien como Sánchez Manzano terminara convertido en el vértice de una conspiración para derribar a un gobierno conservador es algo estupefaciente. 

Alcanzó la cumbre de su carrera durante un gobierno del Partido Popular, pertenece desde 1975 al conservador Sindicato Profesional de la Policía (al que donó, por cierto, la indemnización obtenida por las calumnias del citado caso de la prostituta de Meca, 350.000 pesetas) y era hombre de confianza de hombres de la confianza de José María Aznar.*

http://www.zoomnews.es/215432/espec...decada-centro-conspiranoia?cx_source=carrusel


La otra opción sería que supuestamente ordenasen el atentado con vías a que fuera de inspiración _hislamistah_ y así apoyar a Bush, instaurar el miedo al terrorismo _hislamistah_, pero a cambio tener la probabilidad (por tercera vez, como así sucedió) de perder las elecciones.


Pues chico, tampoco lo veo
.


----------



## Tarúguez (5 Mar 2017)

jmdp dijo:


> Claro que lo he oido por eso te com ento que lo de decir que la principal linea de investigacion era ETA cuando hace unas cuantas horas le habian informado de que nada apuntaba en esa direccion es directamente por que pensaba que se estaba dirigiendo a gente como tu.
> 
> Para la conspiracion para derribar al PP veo que no necesitas ninguna prueba.
> Una pregunta,
> ...





Te "me" estás liando o me quieres tomar por gilipollas.


Tomaré la primera opción.


Todo esto que te digo es una respuesta razonada a lo que anteriormente *tú* has expuesto:


Venga, te lo volveré a poner:




jmdp dijo:


> *Veo que la teoria del autoatentado perpretrado por nuestro gobierno de entonces va tomando forma. Le tendremos que preguntar a quien nos gobernaba entonces por que lo hizo.*
> Obviamente supongo que una acusacion de este calibre debe contar con alguna prueba en la que basarse.




Perdona, no te vengas arriba.

La gente como yo sobre el 11M, por lo demás de lo más normal, en los primeros instantes creíamos lo mismo que Ibarretxe, El País, y Felipe González:

[youtube]3BDNcf8p2yk[/youtube]


El 11-M: Cuando los vascos creímos que había sido ETA









Felipe González sostuvo que el 11-M fue un "trabajo por encargo de ETA", según Zapatero - Libertad Digital


Te lo explico, así en negrita:



*La gente como yo, ha dejado de votar en positivo a partir de ese año por las mentiras del pp y ha intentado analizar el tema sin sesgo ideológico (al contrario que tú, que solo criticas al pp por mentir cuando dice que la autoría es etarra, pero no lo criticas cuando decide sacar la autoría islamista)

Ves, esa es la diferencia entre la gente como yo y la gente como tú.


Tú estás dispuesto a tragar con el pp cuando se inventa la autoría hislamistah, pero no cuando saca la autoría etarra.


Yo, sin embargo, no trago ni con la autoría hislamistah, ni con la autoría etarra.


Y si me has leído atentamente, sabrás que en infinidad de veces he dicho que el atentado no se realizó para sacar al gobierno del pp y poner al del psoe.

Se hizo para cambiar de política exterior de cualquier gobierno futuro de España, como ahora estamos viendo con el estafermo.


----------------------------------------*


Como postre, te pondré un artículo que ya he puesto varias veces y del cual ya no existe el enlace


*
11-M, EL DÍA QUE AZNAR NOS RINDIÓ* POR VICTOR LLANOS



*Es el propio Aznar quien nos lo revela claramente. Suya es la decisión de poner la versión islamista oficial*, previa a la siniestra orgía de la mendacidad posterior. Los hechos son palmarios y, además, Aznar los confiesa con solemnidad posteriormente. 


*Es Aznar quien pone la falsa versión oficial del 11-M. 


A las 20 horas de ese fatídico y programado 11 de marzo, el entonces ministro Acebes compareció en rueda de prensa. Informó a todos los españoles que el gobierno había ordenado a la policía abrir la vía islamista*. 


Por el único motivo de que había aparecido un cinta con versos del Corán en la radio de una furgoneta Kangoo. La casete surgió al revisar la furgoneta en las dependencias policiales de Canillas, tras aparecer en Alcalá de Henares, donde no se encontró nada. 


Posteriormente hemos sabido que todos los mandos policiales le dijeron al gobierno que esa cinta islamista no tenía en principio relevancia policial, que la podía haber colocado cualquiera. 


*Es el gobierno Aznar el que toma la decisión política de poner públicamente la vía islamista encima de la mesa, sobre la cabeza de todos los españoles*. La primera y evidente cuestión es que el gobierno no tiene ninguna competencia técnica para decidir el camino de una investigación policial y judicial. Y menos aún por algo que el sentido común y los informes policiales dictaminan como irrelevante. 


*La vía islamista del 11-M es pues una decisión puramente política de Aznar. Aún más, con su decisión de abrir la vía islamista el mismo 11-M, y sólo por la cinta encontrada en la Kangoo, Aznar hace que inevitablemente el atentado sea ya oficialmente de carácter islámico*. 


Porque si analizamos el contenido de esa decisión, supone que lógicamente tenga las siguientes consecuencias. Primero, que la Kangoo sea oficialmente una prueba. Y como la Kangoo tiene carácter islamista, por la casete, la versión oficial también lo tendrá. *Si ya hay consagrada oficialmente una prueba islamista, nada menos que por el Presidente del Gobierno, la autoría también lo será*. Aunque todavía estaba abierta la posibilidad de añadir a ETA al atentado, como colaboradora de unos desconocidos islamistas. 


*Y es Aznar quien confiesa que fue una decisión suya poner la vía islamista oficial. En su declaración ante la Comisión de Investigación lo dijo claramente: 


"En la tarde del jueves día 11, como bien conocen SS.SS., se realiza una investigación sobre el contenido de una furgoneta hallada en Alcalá, en la que aparece una cinta comercial con grabaciones del Corán y varios detonadores. A las 16:45 el ministro del Interior me informa de la inspección ocular de la furgoneta y no será hasta última hora de la tarde cuando se obtiene toda la información, que es inmediatamente comunicada a la opinión pública por el ministro del Interior a las 20:20 de esa misma tarde. Antes de esa comparecencia hablé personalmente con el secretario general del Partido Socialista y con directores de medios de comunicación a los que había llamado horas antes. A todos ellos les adelanté la información que luego facilitaría el ministro del Interior, así como mis instrucciones para que se abriera una segunda línea de investigación a partir de los elementos encontrados en el vehículo."*

Página 3 de la transcripción oficial de su declaración en la Comisión de Investigación. 

http://www.congreso.es/portal/page/...S=1-1&QUERY=(CDC200411290021.CODI.)#(Página2)



La falsa versión oficial islamista con que nos engañaron a todos, encubriendo a los asesinos y propiciando el triunfo electoral de ZetaP, *es una decisión de Aznar, la puso él. ¿Por qué? Es Aznar quien lo sabe y a quien hay que exigir la verdad*. 


Nadie esperará que ni ZetaP ni Rubalcaba revelen que se esconde tras tanta mentira. Cabría esperar que Aznar sea algo mejor que ellos o, al menos, que la presión que le suponga el verse desenmascarado haga que le interese desvelar la verdad. 


*Si Aznar nos rindió el 11-M, encubriendo a los autores con la versión islamista oficial, él sabrá porqué lo hizo y ante quien.*


11-M, el d?a que Aznar nos rindi?Â*-Â*Asturias Liberal, Cr?tica y an?lisis pol?tico, social y econ?mico

.


----------



## M. Priede (5 Mar 2017)

Tarúguez:

Es lo que decíamos años ha en Ca´n Federico: que no había que descartar el que al PP le hubiesen propuesto un atentado de baja intensidad para culpar a ETA, pues ya tenían controlados, casi cercados, a la cúpula de la banda, y que ese falso atentado contaría con el apoyo de EEUU. Al final se encontraron con esa masacre *y el hecho de que Acebes abra la vía islamista sin cerrar la etarra quizá se deba a que estaban negociando la autoría, porque era EEUU quien tenía que dar el visto bueno. SIEMPRE SE OLVIDAN DE QUE LA AUTORÍA ISLAMISTA LA IMPONE DE MANERA DEFINITIVA EEUU: Cadena SER: "Fuentes de la Casa Blanca señalan que descartan a ETA y trabajan exclusivamente con una autoría islamista", y asunto concluido.*


----------



## Tarúguez (5 Mar 2017)

jmdp dijo:


> Vuelve la teoria del autoatentado y le querien endosar el marron a ETA.
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-mar-2017 at 20:55 ----------
> 
> ...





Pero vamos a ver que te trabucas cegado por decir que es que aquí defendemos a Aznar o algo.


¿Quien ha nombrado a Rubalcaba?


Lee bien y no en transversal:


El atentado sin víctimas y con detenciones, lo prepararían afines al gobierno, y los que lo hicieron, aprovecharon para hacerlo en realidad, por eso, tienen a Aznar cogido por los huevos.


Te gusta mucho poner etiquetas cuando el sectario eres tú... de largo.


*A ver si lo pillas don etiquetador de las esencias, te lo va a explicar el forero Watson de Vozpópuli*


*Lee con atención el comentario 13 del forero Watson16 en otro foro*

Vozpópuli - Zouhier insiste en la teoría de la conspiración del 11M: "Nos han mentido y engañado"


*Pues porque hubo dos atentados. No sólo uno. 


Lo dramático, es que el primero, el "original" que en realidad no buscaba víctimas probablemente se organizó desde "dentro", una operación "casera" controlada por los servicios secretos e influir en las elecciones a favor del gobierno. [size=+2]*[/size] 


Pero, paralelamente había otra operación (paises extranjeros, como mínimo dos ) que sí buscaba la MASACRE y apoyada y aprovechando la operación "casera"[size=+2]*[/size] . La primera operación ( la casera)[size=+2]*[/size] no tenía ni puñetera idea de que se estaba produciendo la otra ( la extranjera).


La primera era una operación "local" sucia y asquerosa pero sin víctimas, solo buscaba efectos internos y solo electorales.[size=+2]*[/size] 


La segunda "la extranjera" buscaba víctimas y que España cambiara radicalmente en su estrategia política nacional e internacional. ¿Quiénes fueron los más beneficiados? Por este orden : 1) Francia 2) Usa 3) Marruecos. 


Porqué hubo destrucción de pruebas? Por qué la instrucción judicial fue un desastre? Porque había que eliminar las pruebas de la primera operación, la "casera".[size=+2]*[/size] ¿Por qué no se denuncia la otra, la que provocó la masacre? Porque inmediatamente se haría pública la primera.[size=+2]*[/size]


Resumiendo, los tienen cogidos por los huevos.[size=+2]*[/size] *



Pero tú sigues sin reconocer que ese mismo día abren la vía islamista en ese vídeo, tan falsa como la de eta.


¿Tanto te cuesta reconocer que mienten con las dos vías, con la de eta Y CON LA ISLAMISTA TAMBIÉN?

.


----------



## Tarúguez (5 Mar 2017)

M. Priede dijo:


> Tarúguez:
> 
> *Es lo que decíamos años ha en Ca´n Federico: que no había que descartar el que al PP le hubiesen propuesto un atentado de baja intensidad para culpar a ETA, pues ya tenían controlados, casi cercados, a la cúpula de la banda*, y que ese falso atentado contaría con el apoyo de EEUU. Al final se encontraron con esa masacre *y el hecho de que Acebes abra la vía islamista sin cerrar la etarra quizá se deba a que estaban negociando la autoría, porque era EEUU quien tenía que dar el visto bueno. SIEMPRE SE OLVIDAN DE QUE LA AUTORÍA ISLAMISTA LA IMPONE DE MANERA DEFINITIVA EEUU: Cadena SER: "Fuentes de la Casa Blanca señalan que descartan a ETA y trabajan exclusivamente con una autoría islamista", y asunto concluido.*




Claro *M. Priede*, son lo que se llamó y yo llamo "Las miguitas de Pulgarcito", eso lo doy por sentado desde hace años

Todos los encaminamientos previos son para hacer ver a la opinión pública que eta ve a preparar un atentado gordo y la finalidad es detenerlos antes como golpe de efecto ante el electorado.


*Chamartín/eta*:

La policía frustra un atentado de ETA en Nochebuena en una estación de Madrid | Edición impresa | EL PAÃS


*Cañaveras/eta*:

La detenci?n de dos etarras con 500 kilos de explosivos frustra un atentado inminente en Madrid - Libertad Digital


La rocambolesca historia de Irkus Badillo y Gorka Vidal detenidos en Cañaveras:

*Su intención de cometer un atentado con 12 mochilas bomba. Los etarras Irkus Badillo y Gorka Vidal, detenidos con la furgoneta con 500 kg de explosivos, declararon que ETA les había ordenado la colocación de 12 mochilas bomba en la estación de esquí de Baqueira-Beret, pero que tras observar el terreno, desistieron de perpetrar el atentado*

La Audiencia condena a 22 años de cárcel a los etarras de la 'caravana de la muerte' | Actualidad | EL PAÍS



Tooooooodas esas miguitas de pulgarcito que encaminaban a eta, son las del atentado falso, el de ganancia electoral.


Luego por la imposibilidad de descubrir a los culpables y por no mencionar el primer cuasi/atentado con esas detenciones de rédito electoral, a Aznar le impone la vía _hislamistah_ su amigo el tejano, que cuando habló con Rupérez el día 12, ya habría hablado con su amigo Ánsar diciéndole lo que puse antes:

Bush advirtió al día siguiente del 11-M de que la masacre era obra de islamistas y no de ETA - Política - El Periódico


Aunque Rupérez dice que habló con Moncloa nada más decirlo eso Bush, y comenta que le dijeron que ellos no tenían esas informaciones.

Mienten como los niños chicos, por que en la segunda comparecencia de Acebes, ya abren la vía _hislamistah_; O´Shea que ya habían recibido instrucciones de la Casablanca y no creo que fuera la DGSE gabacha la que se lo impusiera

Que si es por Aznar, claro que aún seguiría con lo de eta

.


*Edito*


Ya sabía que me sonaba de algo lo de las miguitas de Pulgarcito, es de Fernando Múgica, aunque él se refería a las "piedras de Pulgarcito" pero contextualizado en el viaje del Chino, y el piso de Leganés:


*LOS AGUJEROS NEGROS DEL 11-M (XIV) 

Las piedras de pulgarcito

Los delincuentes que proporcionaron explosivos y el que hizo de intermediario trabajaban para la policía. La Guardia Civil conocía con detalle la trama. La célula islamista estaba controlada por el CNI. ¿Hay quien dé más?


[...]*


La Bitácora de Kickjor

.


----------



## ZetaJoy (5 Mar 2017)

Con el fanático *jmdp *es imposible mantener un debate racional. Su postura es absurda. Según él, en el 11-M los únicos que mintieron, manipularon y actuaron mal fueron los del PP. Incluso en varios hilos ha llegado a afirmar que el 11-M lo organizó el PP. Si realmente pensase eso y dada su nada disimulada aversión al PP, no se entiende por qué se pone tan nervioso cada vez que alguien abre un hilo pidiendo que se investigue hasta el fondo el 11-M y que se castigue a los culpables de la masacre y del encubrimiento. 

O sea, *jmdp*:
1) Odia al PP.
2) Cree que el PP (y sólo el PP) tuvo un comportamiento criminal en el 11-M.
3) Le dan taquicardias cada vez que alguien plantea la necesidad de reabrir el caso y depurar responsabilidades.


----------



## Tarúguez (5 Mar 2017)

ZetaJoy dijo:


> Con el fanático *jmdp *es imposible mantener un debate racional. Su postura es absurda. Según él, en el 11-M los únicos que mintieron, manipularon y actuaron mal fueron los del PP. Incluso en varios hilos ha llegado a afirmar que el 11-M lo organizó el PP. Si realmente pensase eso y dada su nada disimulada aversión al PP, no se entiende por qué se pone tan nervioso cada vez que alguien abre un hilo pidiendo que se investigue hasta el fondo el 11-M y que se castigue a los culpables de la masacre y del encubrimiento.
> 
> O sea, *jmdp*:
> 1) Odia al PP.
> ...




Sí, pero ojoooooo, solo, solo, solo mintieron cuando aún el día 12 mantenían lo de eta, pero cuando le demuestras que abren la vía _hislamistah_, hacen que un tío ascendido dos veces por ellos es el máximo encargado de lo de la kangoo, y parte en la "bolchila" para incriminar a los moritos, ahí yaaaaa, nos callamos.


Todavía estoy por ver que diga que el pp mintió también al exponer la vía _morita_.


Es como dije antes puro y duro sesgo partidista.


_Fué Goma2 y valeyá_ como la Olga Sánchez.


Con personas así, como con personas que aún siguen creyendo en eta, el psoe etc, poco se puede hacer ni siquiera por acercarse a la verdad.


Saludos
.


----------



## M. Priede (5 Mar 2017)

ZetaJoy dijo:


> Con el fanático *jmdp *es imposible mantener un debate racional. Su postura es absurda. Según él, en el 11-M los únicos que mintieron, manipularon y actuaron mal fueron los del PP. Incluso en varios hilos ha llegado a afirmar que el 11-M lo organizó el PP. Si realmente pensase eso y dada su nada disimulada aversión al PP, no se entiende por qué se pone tan nervioso cada vez que alguien abre un hilo pidiendo que se investigue hasta el fondo el 11-M y que se castigue a los culpables de la masacre y del encubrimiento.
> 
> O sea, *jmdp*:
> 1) Odia al PP.
> ...



Porque la izquierda, y especialmente su Zapatero, quedan con el culo al aire. Llegaron al poder gracias a una masacre cometida por servicios secretos extranjeros. Eso es lo que teme la izquierda.


----------



## Tarúguez (5 Mar 2017)

M. Priede dijo:


> Porque la izquierda, y especialmente su Zapatero, quedan con el culo al aire. Llegaron al poder gracias a una masacre cometida por servicios secretos extranjeros. Eso es lo que teme la izquierda.




Y de paso, no ridiculizar a su amada Ana Terradillos a las 22.00 del 11M, y a Iñaki Gabilondo a las 6:00 del 12M

[YOUTUBE]UoOdP0ZZSgA[/YOUTUBE] :XX: :XX:

.


----------



## spam (6 Mar 2017)

A ver si saco tiempo para ver el docu, supongo que irá en la dirección del trabajo de Fernando Múgica y la tesis de M.Priede, que es posiblemente de lo más elaborado y coherente que he leído. Pero siempre me hace dudar el mismo punto: de ser cierto, cómo es posible que Ansar, y otros tantos miembros de su partido que conozcan la sucia verdad, sean capaces de seguir tratando como si nada con los instigadores, ejecutores, muñidores de aquella monstruosidad? No pido declarar guerras (aunque sería un casus belli en toda regla), pero hay mil maneras de meterles el dedo en el ojo, aunque sea en lo que respecta a sus intereses aquí, y nunca se ha visto ningún indicio.


----------



## Ludovicus (6 Mar 2017)

spam dijo:


> A ver si saco tiempo para ver el docu, supongo que irá en la dirección del trabajo de Fernando Múgica y la tesis de M.Priede, que es posiblemente de lo más elaborado y coherente que he leído. Pero siempre me hace dudar el mismo punto: de ser cierto, cómo es posible que Ansar, y otros tantos miembros de su partido que conozcan la sucia verdad, sean capaces de seguir tratando como si nada con los instigadores, ejecutores, muñidores de aquella monstruosidad? No pido declarar guerras (aunque sería un casus belli en toda regla), pero hay mil maneras de meterles el dedo en el ojo, aunque sea en lo que respecta a sus intereses aquí, y nunca se ha visto ningún indicio.



La respuesta es sencilla: el Poder te trata bien si eres sumiso y te pulveriza a poco que te desmandes. ¿Qué gana Aznar sacando los pies del tiesto? Tiene mucho que perder y nada que ganar.


----------



## Ludovicus (6 Mar 2017)

jmdp dijo:


> El problema es que en este foro entre mamPPorreros y escoria de extrema derecha sois una piara enorme y sois tan sectarios y subnormales que os pensais que sois gente normal cuando simplemente sois repugnantes y dais asco a cualquier persona normal.



¡Pedo, culo, caca, pis!

Para ya, hombre, que hace mucho que empezaste a dar vergüenza ajena.

---------- Post added 06-mar-2017 at 23:11 ----------




jmdp dijo:


> La tesis de M. Priede se resume en: "A mis amos los engañaron". Cualquier cosa que se salga de eso para el no existe.



Seguimos esperando que aportes algún indicio racional de que el gobierno de Aznar participó en el 11-M a sabiendas de que los atentados iban a ser una masacre con decenas o centenares de muertos.


----------



## Tarúguez (7 Mar 2017)

Venga joder, no nos metamos más con *jmdp*.

El hombre se postula por lo mismo que nuestro amo Aznar en Georgetown.

A ver si van a ser ellos los que tengan razón.

Seguro que Aznar sabiamente rectificó al dejar de culpar a eta y hacerlo con Al Qaeda.

*"el problema con Al Qaeda en España no empezó con la crisis iraquí, sino que viene de mucho atrás", desde que "España rechazó ser un trozo más del mundo islámico cuando fue conquistada por los moros, y rehusó perder su identidad", en el año 1300*

[youtube]e7no1WObcRs[/youtube]


Además, hay pruebas indubitables y contundentes de que fue Al Qaeda.


*-* La primera por que lo dice Aznar (la de más peso por que no miente nunca)

*-* La segunda por el vídeo reivindicativo (OJITO QUE EL CHINO ES EL DEL MEDIO)

#archivos CD_01.mpg - Google Drive

*-* La tercera por el fax reivindicativo que mandan al ABC







*-* La cuarta -que proviene de la tercera- es la bomba que no les dió tiempo a activar en la vía del AVE en Mocejón el 2 de abril (mucho _cuidao_), la cual reivindican en el texto de arriba

elmundo.es - La localización de una bomba en la vía obliga a cortar el tráfico del AVE Madrid-Sevilla

Descubierta una bomba del mismo explosivo del 11-M en las vías del AVE Madrid-Sevilla | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS

*-* La quinta es por que lo dicen todos los medios importantes

Los vídeos de reivindicación del 11-M | España | EL PAÍS

Al Qaida lanza su tercera reivindicación del 11-M en plena deliberación de la sentencia | Nacional | Terrorismo - Abc.es

http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2004/03/13/espana/1079203531.html

*-* La sexta, por lo que dice Bermúdez en La Sexta:

*"jamás se ha celebrado un juicio con tanto bagaje probatorio como el que ha habido en el 11M".*

http://www.lasexta.com/programas/al...remendo_201403105726a34c4beb28d44602624b.html

*-* La séptima por que lo dice Hilaria Clintón sobre Bin Laden en el *MIN 0:45: in London and Madrid*

[youtube]38izVCEzm-4[/youtube]

*-* La octava por que lo dice Bin Laden

[youtube]frFNoMaNGrc[/youtube]

*-* La novena, la aparición del Skoda Fabia con huellas de los de Leganés, que le vendió un atracador chileno a El Tunecino (*importante dato este*)

http://elpais.com/diario/2006/03/13/espana/1142204403_850215.html



Pero chavales, por si no tenemos bastantes reivindicaciones de que fue orden de Bin Laden y ejecutada por Al Quaeda, que más os puedo mostrar:


*- 17 marzo 2004.-* En un fax al periódico Al Hayat, editado en Londres, las "Brigadas de Abu Hafs el Masri" reivindican nuevamente el 11-M.

*- 2 abril 2004.-* Coincidiendo con el hallazgo en España de un artefacto en la línea ferroviaria del AVE, con el mismo explosivo utilizado en el 11-M, se conoce una carta de las "Brigadas de Abu Hafs" enviada a la embajada española en Egipto, donde señala que "las embajadas e intereses españoles" en el norte de Africa son objetivos terroristas si España no retira en "cuatro semanas" sus tropas de Irak y Afganistán.

*-3 abril 2004.-* "Ansar Al Qaeda en Europa" reivindica, en un fax enviado al ABC, los "benditos ataques" del 11-M y el artefacto de la vía del AVE, y amenaza con convertir España "en un infierno" si no cesa el apoyo a EEUU. Horas antes, siete terroristas se suicidan en un piso de Leganés.

*- 8 abril 2004.-* La Policía encuentra una cinta de vídeo en el piso de Leganés donde tres personas con atuendos árabes, que hablan en nombre de las Brigadas Al Mufti y Ansar Al Qaeda, dan a España una semana para retirar sus tropas de Irak y Afganistán.

*- 15 abril 2004.-* En un mensaje emitido por Al Arabiya, Osama Bin Laden reivindica implícitamente los atentados del 11-M, al afirmar que el 11-S y los atentados del Madrid "es vuestra mercancía que os ha sido devuelta. Tenéis que saber que la seguridad es necesaria para todos".

*- 12 marzo 2007.-* Al Qaeda advierte en un vídeo que la presencia de soldados españoles en Afganistán "expone de nuevo a amenaza" a España.

*- 6 agosto 2007.-* Al Qaeda reivindica en un vídeo en Internet la autoría del 11-M. "Nos sentimos orgullosos de la destrucción que afectó a Madrid y Londres", dice el estadounidense Adam Gadhan, alias "Azzam al Amriki".


*------------------*


En *r*efinitiva y por no extenderme más:


*A ver si va a resultar que Aznar y jmdp tienen razón culpando a Al Qaeda y nosotros nó*.


A las _prebas_ me remito

.


----------



## Tarúguez (7 Mar 2017)

jmdp dijo:


> Aznar seguro que sabe muchas cosas interesantes sobre el 11M, obviamente salvo que quiera joder al PP y convertirse a si mismo en un apestado no creo que diga nada.
> 
> Veo que no pones una sola prueba de que el atentado se hiciese para echar al PP del poder o que lo realizase una potencia extranjera. Si, ya sabemos que prefieres dar informacion sesgada sobre el atentado pero en el caso de lo que deberia apoyar tus tesis directamente no das nada.




*Yo veo que sigues sin reconocer que te echas en los brazos de Aznar cuando apoyas su teoría final de que fue Al Qaeda.


Según tú, en ese caso Aznar no mintió.* 


Yo veo que sigues mirando lo que escribo, pero no entendiéndolo. Ya te dije unos pocos comentarios anteriores, que mi opinión, es que el atentado se hizo como castigo por la política exterior y alianzas que había llevado Aznar y como advertencia a futuros gobiernos. El hecho que cambiase de partido, era irrelevante. 


*Me hace mucha ilu que apoyes la tesis de Aznar, y de todos los medios mamporreros de que fue Al Queda.* 


Se te ve informado e imparcial  
.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Mar 2017)

Acaban de entrevistar a Luis del Pino y ha comentado:
1º El objetivo del atentado era encaminar a España hacia un escenario de desmenbración autonomica, hacia un estado federal
2º Habia un plan A, endosarselo a una linea disidente de la ETA para con esta autoria, negociar un federalización de España. A lo que Aznar se negó desde las 13:00 del mismo dia del atentado.
3º Fracasado el plan A, probar el plan B, endosarselo a los Islamistas con la mochila de valleca y la Kangoo, para jugar la baza de un nuevo gobierno.

En todo caso ni la ETA, que estaba muerta ni Alcaeda son los autores materiales. Sino que son utilizados como autorias figuradas segun trascurre la jornada del 11M.


----------



## Tarúguez (8 Mar 2017)

jmdp dijo:


> Yo soy mas de: "No estan en desiertos remotos ni montañas lejanas."
> 
> Por cierto, todavia sigo esperando alguna prueba de la participacion de otros paises en el atentado del 11M, *supongo que lo hicieron confabulados con Rubalcava y ejecutando un plan del genio del mal, ZP.*
> Si me aderezas las pruebas con unos txikitos mucho mejor.




*¿Estás culpando del 11M a Rubalcaba y Zp?


No hay quien te te entienda, ayer mismo de posicionabas con la tesis de Aznar -sobre los moritos- al no desmentirla, y ¿ahora inculpas a Zp y Rubalcaba?*


Demasiado lees tú el ABC y a Marhuenda.


*Ya ves, asumiendo las tesis de Aznar y echando la culpa a Rubalcaba y Zp.


Eres mu facha tú, don "etiquetador de las esencias".


Por lo demás, ¿has visto el vídeo del izquierdista francés Cyrylle Martín?

Supongo que como buen seguidor de Aznar y su teoría de que fue Al Qaeda, el vídeo te romperá los esquemas.

Vélo, vélo y aprende*

Un nuevo Dreyfus, Jamal Zougam ¿chivo expiatorio del 11-M? on Vimeo
.








El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Acaban de entrevistar a Luis del Pino y ha comentado:
> 1º El objetivo del atentado era encaminar a España hacia un escenario de desmenbración autonomica, hacia un estado federal
> 2º Habia un plan A, endosarselo a una linea disidente de la ETA para con esta autoria, negociar un federalización de España. A lo que Aznar se negó desde las 13:00 del mismo dia del atentado.
> 3º Fracasado el plan A, probar el plan B, endosarselo a los Islamistas con la mochila de valleca y la Kangoo, para jugar la baza de un nuevo gobierno.
> ...




Luis del Pino, siempre decía que ni Eta ni Al Qaeda, que lo que había que saber era si el atentado era de inspiración interna o externa.

Él se decanta más por la interna, como todo LD (si acaso asoman el morrete diciendo algo de Marruecos), nada de Francia (excepto hace años un articulista de pseudónimo Joan Valls), y sobre todo, nunca nunca nunca hablan de EEUU.

*MIN 0:47*

[youtube]HLyEg8DADfw[/youtube]

.


----------



## ZetaJoy (8 Mar 2017)

Tarúguez dijo:


> Venga joder, no nos metamos más con *jmdp*.
> 
> *El hombre se postula por lo mismo que nuestro amo Aznar en Georgetown...
> *
> ...



Pues claro que llevan razón. ¿¡Acaso el amo Aznar se ha equivocado alguna vez!?

Lo que pasa es que yo soy como el soldado ese japonés que siguió emboscado y luchando en la selva de filipinas durante 30 años porque nadie le comunicó formalmente que la SGM había acabado. Muere el soldado japonés que siguió luchando 30 años después del fin de la II Guerra Mundial - ABC.es


Hace diez años el amo Aznar me dijo que yo tenía que estar todo el puto día dando por culo con el tema del 11-M en internet para así perjudicar al gobierrno de Zapatero y conseguir que el PP recuperase el poder. Yo le pregunté:"Amo Aznar, hasta cuando tengo que estar desempeñando esta noble labor" y el me contesto: "Hasta nueva orden". 

El caso es que yo, hasta la fecha, no he recibido ninguna nueva orden del amo Aznar. Hace unos cuantos años me vino a ver un señor de barba y me dijo: "Misión cumplida. Hemos recuperado el poder. Ya puedes dejar de machacar con el tema del 11-M". El caso es que dudo mucho que ese señor fuese del PP (tenía un ramarazo de homosexual que tiraba para atrás) así que no le hice ni caso. Al año siguiente llaman al timbre y, al abrir la puerta, casi me desmayo de la emoción. ¡Era el amo Aznar!. Me dijo que parase ya de dar por culo en internet con el 11-M porque le estaba salpicando la mierda también al PP. Yo casi me lo trago. La verdad es que el doble de Aznar estaba muy currado (hay que ver la tecnología que se gastan los putos masones) pero no me consiguió engañar. Cuando dijo "tienes que dejar de trabajar en ellou" con acento yanky-texano me dí cuenta de que ese no era el amo aznar sino un farsante. En ese momento lo dejé noqueado de un puñetazo (esa fue la confirmación de que no se trataba del amo Aznar), salí huyendo y, desde entonces, opero de incognito esperando a que el Amo se escape de las catatumbas de la logia donde lo tienen secuestrado. Estoy seguro que conseguirá escapar porque estuvo años preparándose para una situación así (algunos se piensan que los abdominales eran para fardar). Mientras no consiga contactar con el amo Aznar (sigo yendo todos los sábados a las 00:00 al punto de contacto. Vaya putada que ese local sea actualmente una sauna gay) y reciba nuevas ordenes, seguiré cumpliendo a rajatabla las instrucciones originales. Y tú harás lo mismo, por la cuenta que te trae.


----------



## Tarúguez (8 Mar 2017)

ZetaJoy dijo:


> Pues claro que llevan razón. ¿¡Acaso el amo Aznar se ha equivocado alguna vez!?
> 
> Hace diez años el amo Aznar me dijo que yo tenía que estar todo el puto día dando por culo con el tema del 11-M en internet para así perjudicar al gobierrno de Zapatero y conseguir que el PP recuperase el poder. Yo le pregunté:"Amo Aznar, hasta cuando tengo que estar desempeñando esta noble labor" y el me contesto: "Hasta nueva orden".
> 
> El caso es que yo, hasta la fecha, no he recibido ninguna nueva orden del amo Aznar. Hace unos cuantos años me vino a ver un señor de barba y me dijo: "Misión cumplida. Hemos recuperado el poder. Ya puedes dejar de machacar con el tema del 11-M". *El caso es que dudo mucho que ese señor fuese del PP (tenía un ramarazo de homosexual que tiraba para atrás) así que no le hice ni caso. Al año siguiente llaman al timbre y, al abrir la puerta, casi me desmayo de la emoción. ¡Era el amo Aznar!.* Me dijo que parase ya de dar por culo en internet con el 11-M porque le estaba salpicando la mierda también al PP. Yo casi me lo trago. *La verdad es que el doble de Aznar estaba muy currado (hay que ver la tecnología que se gastan los putos masones) pero no me consiguió engañar. Cuando dijo "tienes que dejar de trabajar en ellou" con acento yanky-texano me dí cuenta de que ese no era el amo aznar sino un farsante*. En ese momento lo dejé noqueado de un puñetazo (esa fue la confirmación de que no se trataba del amo Aznar), salí huyendo y, desde entonces, opero de incognito esperando a que el Amo se escape de las catatumbas de la logia donde lo tienen secuestrado. Estoy seguro que conseguirá escapar porque estuvo años preparándose para una situación así *(algunos se piensan que los abdominales eran para fardar). Mientras no consiga contactar con el amo Aznar (sigo yendo todos los sábados a las 00:00 al punto de contacto. Vaya putada que ese local sea actualmente una sauna gay)* y reciba nuevas ordenes, seguiré cumpliendo a rajatabla las instrucciones originales. Y tú harás lo mismo, por la cuenta que te trae.










:XX: :XX:

.


----------



## valguista (10 Mar 2017)

En esRadio llevan un rato hablando del tema.


----------



## sisebuto (10 Mar 2017)

*La madre de Zougam: "Pido que la Justicia reabra el caso de mi hijo"*







Aniversario del 11-M
La madre de Zougam rompe 13 años de silencio: "Pido que la Justicia reabra el caso de mi hijo"

Aicha Achab cree que hay interés en tapar el asunto: "Todo el mundo está calladito porque muchos han cometido errores"

[...]

*¿Es verdad que el día anterior a los atentados había estado mirando un piso de alquiler para irse a vivir con su mujer?*

Es verdad. Fue a ver la casa, y le ha dejado a ese señor [el arrendador] la fotocopia del DNI . Y se fue a trabajar. Lo sabe todo el mundo [la Policía y la Justicia], porque fueron a ver al señor, hablaron con el señor... Todo tapado, todo. Se tapa todo después.

*¿Eso no salió luego en el juicio?*

No querían, no me han dejado ni hablar en el juicio. El cabrón ese [el juez Gómez Bermúdez] no me ha dejado ni hablar. Me dijo: "Ya está, ya está. Cállate". ¡Es mi hijo, tengo que hablar! ¿Por qué? ¿Por qué no me dejaron hablar? [Al término de la entrevista pide perdón por el exabrupto: "Es por la impotencia"]

[...]

La madre de Zougam rompe 13 años de silencio: "Pido que la Justicia reabra el caso de mi hijo"


----------



## Tarúguez (11 Mar 2017)

De un artículo de Sánchez Fornet:


*Por los datos que he ido conociendo en aquellos días y en años posteriores creo que sobre ese atentado hay algunos extremos que aclarar, y que para hacerlo habría que empezar por saber qué hicieron los servicios secretos de Francia y Marruecos (entonces trabajaban muy unidos aunque años después tuvieron fuertes enfrentamientos), porque en las semanas anteriores su silencio en las relaciones con los servicios secretos y de información de España fue muy sonora. 


Y de paso, que la CIA diga si supo algo o no de lo que se estaba preparando, o la razón por la que un avión suyo partió esa misma tarde desde territorio español hacia Irak. Que no debamos esperar cincuenta años para que se desclasifiquen documentos secretos de uno u otro país y entonces, ya con la distancia y el sedante del tiempo, se conozcan detalles del atentado que hoy permanecen ocultos.

[...]*

11M, trece años después | Confidencial Andaluz

.


----------



## Tarúguez (11 Mar 2017)

*Eva Belén Abad Quijada, España, 30 años

Óscar Abril Alegre, España, 19 años

Liliana Guillermina Acero Ushiña, Ecuador, 26 años

Florencio Aguado Rojano, España, 60 años

Juan Alberto Alonso Rodríguez, España, 38 años

María Joséfa Alvarez González, España, 48 años

Juan Carlos Del Amo Aguado, España, 28 años

Andriyan Asenov Andrianov, Bulgaria, 22 años

María Nuria Aparicio Somolinos, España, 40 años

Alberto Arenas Barroso, España, 24 años

Neil Hebe Astocondor Masgo, Perú, 34 años

Ana Isabel Avila Jiménez, España, 43 años

Miguel Ángel Badajoz Cano, España, 34 años

Susana Ballesteros Ibarra, España, 42 años

Francisco Javier Barahona Imedio, España, 34 años

Gonzalo Barajas Díaz, España, 32 años

Gloria Inés Bedoya, Colombia, 40 años

Sanaa Ben Salah Imadaquan, España, 13 años

Esteban Martín De Benito Caboblanco, España, 39 años

Rodolfo Benito Samaniego, España, 27 años

Anka Valeria Bodea, Rumanía, 26 años

Livia Bogdan, Rumanía, 27 años

Florencio Brasero Murga, España, 50 años

Trinidad Bravo Segovia, España, 40 años

Alina Maria Bryk, Polonia, 39 años

Stefan Budai, Rumanía, 37 años

Tibor Budi, Rumanía, 37 años

María Pilar Cabrejas Burillo, España, 37 años

Rodrigo Cabrero Pérez, España, 20 años

Milagros Calvo García, España, 39 años

Sonia Cano Campos, España, 24 años

Alicia Cano Martínez, España, 63 años

José María Carrilero Baeza, España, 39 años

Álvaro Carrion Franco, España, 17 años

Francisco Javier Casas Torresano, España, 28 años

Cipriano Castillo Muñoz, España, 55 años

María Inmaculada Castillo Sevillano, España, 39 años

Sara Centenera Montalvo, España, 19 años

Oswaldo Manuel Cisneros Villacís, Ecuador, 34 años

Eugenia María Ciudad-Real Díaz, España, 26 años

Jacqueline Contreras Ortiz, Perú, 22 años

María Soledad Contreras Sánchez, España, 51 años

María Paz Criado Pleiter, España, 52 años

Nicoleta Diac, Rumanía, 27 años

Beatriz Díaz Hernandez, España, 30 años

Georgeta Gabriela Dima, Rumanía, 35 años

Tinka Dimitrova Paunova, Bulgaria, 31 años

Kalina Dimitrova Vasileva, Bulgaria, 31 años

Sam Djoco, Senegal, 42 años

María Dolores Durán Santiago, España, 34 años

Osama El Amrati, Marruecos, 23 años

Sara Encinas Soriano, España, 26 años

Carlos Marino Fernández Dávila, Perú, 39 años

María Fernández del Amo, España, 25 años

Rex Ferrer Reynado, Filipinas, 20 años

Héctor Manuel Figueroa Bravo, Chile, 33 años

Julia Frutos Rosique, España, 44 años

María Dolores Fuentes Fernández, España, 29 años

José Gallardo Olmo, España, 33 años

José Raúl Gallego Triguero, España, 39 años

María Pilar Gamiz Torres, España, 40 años

Abel García Alfageme, España, 27 años

Juan Luis García Arnaiz, España, 17 años

Beatriz García Fernández, España, 27 años

María de las Nieves García García-Moñino, España, 46 años

Enrique García González, República Dominicana, 28 años

Cristina Aurelia García Martínez, España, 34 años

Carlos Alberto García Presa, España, 24 años

José García Sánchez, España, 45 años

José María García Sánchez, España, 47 años

Javier Garrote Plaza, España, 26 años

Petrica Geneva, Rumanía, 34 años

Ana Isabel Gil Pérez, España, 29 años

Óscar Gómez Gudiña, España, 24 años

Felix González Gago, España, 52 años

Ángelica González García, España, 19 años

Teresa González Grande, España, 38 años

Elías González Roque, España, 30 años

Juan Miguel Gracia García, España, 53 años

Javier Guerrero Cabrera, España, 25 años

Berta María Gutiérrez García, España, 39 años

Sergio de las Heras Correa, España, 29 años

Pedro Hermida Martín, España, 51 años

Alejandra Iglesias López, España, 28 años

Mohamed Itaiben, Marruecos, 27 años

Pablo Izquierdo Asanza, España, 42 años

María Teresa Jaro Narrillos, España, 32 años

Oleksandr Kladkovoy, Ucrania, 56 años

Laura Isabel Laforga Bajón, España, 28 años

María Victoria León Moyano, España, 30 años

María Carmen Lominchar Alonso, España, 34 años

Myriam López Díaz, España, 31 años

María Carmen López Pardo, España, 50 años

María Cristina López Ramos, España, 38 años

José María López-Menchero Moraga, España, 44 años

Miguel de Luna Ocaña, España, 36 años

María Jesús Macías Rodríguez, España, 30 años

Francisco Javier Mancebo Záforas, España, 38 años

Ángel Manzano Pérez, Ecuador, 42 años

Vicente Marín Chiva, España, 37 años

Antonio Marín Mora, España, 43 años

Begoña Martín Baeza, España, 25 años

Ana Martín Fernández, España, 43 años

Luis Andrés Martín Pacheco, España, 54 años

María Pilar Martín Rejas, España, 50 años

Alois Martinas, Rumanía, 27 años

Carmen Mónica Martínez Rodríguez, España, 31 años

Míriam Melguizo Martínez, España, 28 años

Javier Mengíbar Jiménez, España, 43 años

Álvaro de Miguel Jiménez, España, 26 años

Michael Mitchell Rodríguez, Cuba, 28 años

Stefan Modol, Rumanía, 45 años

Segundo Víctor Mopocita Mopocita, Ecuador, 37 años

Encarnación Mora Donoso, España, 64 años

María Teresa Mora Valero, España, 37 años

Julita Moral García, España, 53 años

Francisco Moreno Aragonés, España, 56 años

José Ramón Moreno Isarch, España, 37 años

Eugenio Moreno Santiago, España, 56 años

Juan Pablo Moris Crespo, España, 32 años

Juan Muñoz Lara, España, 33 años

Francisco José Narváez de la Rosa, España, 28 años

Mariana Negru, Rumanía, 40 años

Ismael Nogales Guerrero, España, 31 años

Inés Novellón Martínez, España, 30 años

Miguel Ángel Orgaz Orgaz, España, 34 años

Ángel Pardillos Checa, España, 62 años

Sonia Parrondo Antón, España, 28 años

Juan Francisco Pastor Férez, España, 51 años

Daniel Paz Manjón, España, 20 años

Josefa Pedraza Pino, España, 41 años

Miryam Pedraza Rivero, España, 25 años

Roberto Pellicari Lopezosa, España, 31 años

María del Pilar Pérez Mateo, España, 28 años

Felipe Pinel Alonso, España, 51 años

Martha Scarlett Plasencia Hernandez, República Dominicana, 27 años

Elena Ples, Rumanía, 33 años

María Luisa Polo Remartinez, España, 50 años

Ionut Popa, Rumanía, 23 años

Emilian Popescu, Rumanía, 44 años

Miguel Ángel Prieto Humanes, España, 37 años

Francisco Antonio Quesada Bueno, España, 44 años

John Jairo Ramírez Bedoya, Colombia, 37 años

Laura Ramos Lozano, Honduras, 37 años

Miguel Reyes Mateos, España, 37 años

Marta del Río Menéndez, España, 40 años

Nuria del Río Menéndez, España, 38 años

Jorge Rodríguez Casanova, España, 22 años

Luis Rodríguez Castell, España, 40 años

María de la Soledad Rodríguez de la Torre, España, 42 años

Ángel Luis Rodríguez Rodríguez, España, 34 años

Francisco Javier Rodríguez Sánchez, España, 52 años

Ambrosio Rogado Escribano, España, 56 años

Cristina Romero Sánchez, España, 34 años

Patricia Rzaca, Polonia, 7 meses

Wieslaw Rzaca, Polonia, 34 años

Antonio Sabalete Sánchez, España, 36 años

Sergio Sánchez López, España, 17 años

María Isabel Sánchez Mamajón, España, 37 años

Juan Antonio Sánchez Quispe, Perú, 45 años

Balbina Sánchez-Dehesa Francia, España, 47 años

David Santamaría García, España, 23 años

Sergio dos Santos Silva, Brasil, 28 años

Juan Carlos Sanz Morales, España, 33 años

Eduardo Sanz Pérez, España, 31 años

Guillermo Senent Pallarola, España, 23 años

Miguel Antonio Serrano Lastra, España, 28 años

Rafael Serrano López, España, 66 años

Paula Mihaela Sfeatcu, Rumanía, 27 años

Federico Miguel Sierra Serón, España, 37 años

Domnino Simón González, España, 45 años

María Susana Soler Iniesta, España, 46 años

Carlos Soto Arranz, España, 34 años

Mariya Ivanova Staykova, Bulgaria, 38 años

Marion Cintia Subervielle, Francia, 30 años

Alexandru Horatiu Suciu, Rumanía, 18 años

Danuta Teresa Szpila, Polonia, 28 años

José Luis Tenesaca Betancourt, Ecuador, 17 años

Iris Toribio Pascual, España, 20 años

Neil Torres Mendoza, Ecuador, 38 años

Carlos Tortosa García, España, 31 años

María Teresa Tudanca Hernández, España, 49 años

Jesús Utrilla Escribano, España, 44 años

José Miguel Valderrama López, España, 25 años

Saúl Valdez Ruiz, Honduras, 44 años

Mercedes Vega Mingo, España, 45 años

David Vilela Fernández, España, 23 años

Juan Ramón Zamora Gutiérrez, España, 29 años

Yaroslav Zojniuk, Ucrania, 48 años

Csaba Olimpiu Zsigovski, Rumanía, 26 años*

.


----------



## un pringao (11 Mar 2017)

Esas conspiraciones son distracciones promovidas por el poder para que no se hable de las cosas que realmente importa, como el trabajo precario y tu sueldo de mierda, pringao.

El 95% de los temas de este foro son distracciones para que no se hable de politica, el poder teme que la gente se asocie y defienda sus derechos.

El poder promueve grupos ultras, o sea flipaos que repiten lo que les han metido en la cabeza, y por otro lado pagan a empleaduchos pa que escriban chorradas en los medios, y con eso desvian la atencion publica para que no se hable de los temas que realmente importa a la gente, el trabajo, la calidad de vida, sus derechos civiles.

O sea que en lugar de hablar de la precariedad del empleo, la mierda de sueldos, los recortes en servicios sociales, la corrupcion politica, etc. llenan los medios de chorradas pa que hableis y perdais el tiempo con gilipolleces.

Os pagan un salario de 600 euros al mes con un trabajo precario y os pasais la vida hablando de conspiraciones y chorradas, os engañan como a tontos, venga hablar de Venezuela, conspiraciones, fakes de Potemos y bla bla bla.


----------



## Tarúguez (11 Mar 2017)

un pringao dijo:


> Esas conspiraciones son distracciones promovidas por el poder para que no se hable de las cosas que realmente importa, como el trabajo precario y tu sueldo de mierda, pringao.
> 
> El 95% de los temas de este foro son distracciones para que no se hable de politica, el poder teme que la gente se asocie y defienda sus derechos.
> 
> ...



Pues mira vas a tener razón y bla, bla, bla. Menos mal que con tu sagacidad e inteligencia ahora ya voy a creer en la VO y me voy a asociar contigo para defender *tus* derechos, por que escucha nano:*Mis putos derechos ya me los defendí yo hace años*. O' Shea que no me hace falta que un lumbreras como pareces ser me venga a decir lo que tengo, o nó que defender. En el 82 ya ayudé a defender derechos sociales, y como ahora afortunadamente gano lo mismo y tengo más tiempo, me dedico a defender un derecho sagrado de todo ser humano, que los que viven de mis impuestos no me engañen. Jacobo Cano

Carrero Blanco

Calle del Correo

Fernando Herrero Tejedor, fiscal general, accidente

Claudio Ramos Tejedor

los sucesos de Vitoria

Monseñor Cantero Cuadrado, se recuperó de un infarto y se retiró

Alejandro Rodríguez de Valcárcel, infarto

Atocha, 55

aeropuerto de Gando, Gran Canaria, bomba del MPAIAC

Montejurra

El Papus, paquete-bomba

Operación Galaxia

Hotel Corona de Aragón

el 23 F

el aceite de colza, “desnaturalizado”

atentado del Monte Oiz

"El Descanso"

Crímenes del Gal

Alfonso de Borbón, “accidente esquiando”

Gilles Boulouque, ”suicidio”, juez, llevaba los sumarios contra ETA, en Francia

desaparición de Publio Cordón, por el "Grapo"

las niñas de Alcasser

Antonio Herreros, accidente

Aznar, atentado coche-bomba

Jesús García García, policía que reabrió el «caso Lasa y Zabala»

crímenes relacionados con los "informes Navajas y Veritas"

encaminamientos pre 11 M (Baqueira, Cañaveras, Chamartín)

José Luis Perceval, apuñalado por la espalda

Perejil

Casablanca

José Antonio Bernal Gómez, CNI asesinado en Irak

7 agentes del CNI, asesinados en Irak

Gonzalo Pérez García, GC asesinado en Irak, investigaba el asesinato de J A Bernal Gómez

el 11-M

Lorena, esposa de Lavandera

3-A Leganés, Francisco Javier Torrontera Gadea

Edificio Windsor, incendiado

Mustafá Zanibar, ahorcado, celebró en la cárcel con etarras la 11-M atanza

Abdulkarim al Mejjati, muerto por fuerzas de seguridad saudíes, Casablanca y 11-M

Florencio Parra, tiro en la nuca, vigilante del incendiado edificio Hacienda Foral de Guipúzcoa

Manuel Ignacio Apaolaza, disparo en el pecho, vigilante edificio incendiado, Hacienda Foral G.

Hichman Mandari, disparo, hermano de padre del rey Mohamed VI, sabía mucho sobre el 11-M

intento fallido 2x1, Esperanza-Mariano, helicóptero Móstoles

Telesforo Rubio, chivatazo a ETA, Joseba Elosua, diligencias en el cajón de Garzón

Luis Hernandez Bustamente, detective, torturado y asesinado, estuvo en Ifema durante el 11-M

Garzón El Faisán

Celestino Rivera y Antonio Parrilla, policías honrados encarcelados

Aníbal Machín, extraña muerte. Hombre de los maletines de Vera

Lluis María Xirinacs, ¿Suicidio? Sacerdote, defensor de los Países Catalanes

Gerardo Turiel, abogado de Emilio Suárez Trashorras en el juicio 11-M

Bermúdez “Caminito de Jerez”

Isaías Carrasco, asesinado por “ETA”, dos días antes de las elecciones generales marzo/2008

extraña muerte del magistrado del TC, Roberto García-Calvo… ¿La autopsia?

No hay 2 sin 3, Esperanza, atentado en Bombay

Bermejo y los “cazadores”

Juan María López Aguilar, Cónsul General de España en Montevideo ¿suicidio?

El Huevo del "El Monstruo" 11 M

.


----------



## valguista (11 Mar 2017)

jmdp dijo:


> Vale, ha sido ETA y los que pensamos lo contrario somos unos miserables. Supongo que te refieres a esto o a que el comando Rubalcava esta detras del 11M.



Que cansino eres, macho. En serio. ¿Ha dicho en algún sitio que haya sido ETA?¿No? Pues cállate la puta boca, hombre.


----------



## h2o ras (11 Mar 2017)

*Hoy 13 aniversario del holocausto del 11M*

en el PIS ni una palabra, y tampoco publican ningún comentario que mencione el 11M


----------



## Tarúguez (11 Mar 2017)

jmdp dijo:


> Vale, ha sido ETA y los que pensamos lo contrario somos unos miserables. Supongo que te refieres a esto o a que el comando Rubalcava esta detras del 11M.



*jmdp*. Sabes de sobra que siempre te he tratado con respeto, y he intentado exponerte mi opinión. Sabes de sobra que desde que aquí me dí de alta nunca he dicho que fuera eta. Sabes que a quien más critico es a Aznar por sostener las dos autorias falsas. Y ahora viendo este post *jmdp*, te digo que eres un miserable y un mierda de tío. Si te tuviera delante te metía dos puñetazos por lo falso, hipócrita y despreciable que eres, y con las dos hostias me quedaba corto y me saldría barato *cara anchoa *.  .


----------



## Tarúguez (11 Mar 2017)

jmdp dijo:


> si, ya se que un mamPPorrero como tu se suele poner muy digno con este tema, pero algo me dice que vas a hacer como Mr. Priede al que lo unico que le guia es demostrar que no le engañaron a proposito.
> 
> Si me tuvieses delante no me tocarias ni un pelo si le tienes algo de estima a tu familia.




Este será el último post que te respondo.

Yo no he amenazado a tu familia.


Ni soy pepero, ni soy un enamorado de Zp como tú.


Por lo demás, eso de amenazar a mi familia demuestra que eres un grandísimo hijo de puta por hacerlo, y un cobarde por no amenazarme a mí.


No tendría ni para empezar.


Disculpas a los foreros por los insultos pero este mierda de tío que siempre va insultando y poniendo etiquetas cuando es de lo más sectario que me he encontrado se lo merece.


*Mi último post respondido jmdp


Hijo de puta*

.


----------



## valguista (11 Mar 2017)

Tarúguez dijo:


> Este será el último post que te respondo.
> 
> Yo no he amenazado a tu familia.
> 
> ...



Pues ignore y listo, hombre. Este es un grandísimo post. Si viene un subnormal a reventarlo se le ignora y fin de la historia. ¿O es que va a aportar algo al hilo?


----------



## Koriel (11 Mar 2017)

h2o ras dijo:


> *Hoy 13 aniversario del holocausto del 11M*
> 
> en el PIS ni una palabra, y tampoco publican ningún comentario que mencione el 11M



Si que hay una referencia, manipulando, como siempre:

Las víctimas del 11-M: con *la metralla* en el alma y los golpes de la crisis
Alba Moraleda
Madrid

11-M: La masacre que golpeÃ³ a los trabajadores | EspaÃ±a | EL PAÍS

Está en su naturaleza.


----------



## Koriel (11 Mar 2017)

jmdp dijo:


> Que yo sepa en esos trenes y a esas horas la gran mayoria de la gente son trabajadores, estudiantes, ....
> ¿Que teneis en conta de esa frase tanto tu como la escoria que te da las gracias?



"La forense Carmen Baladía, que en el 11-M dirigió las autopsias de los 191 cadáveres que provocó el atentado, ha *declarado por primera vez bajo juramento* que *en ninguno de ellos se encontraron restos de metralla*. En la principal prueba de cargo del sumario de la matanza, la mochila que apareció en una comisaría de Vallecas conteniendo una bomba, había sin embargo gran cantidad de tornillos y clavos."

La forense del 11-M declara ante la juez que en los cadáveres no había metralla | España | elmundo.es


----------



## M. Priede (11 Mar 2017)

López Bru:

_En el anterior artículo de este blog sobre “La mochila nº 13” pudimos comprobar cómo la mochila que después aparecería en Vallecas -aunque no tenemos ninguna certeza que “realmente” hubiera en ese momento “allí” una mochila, y mucho menos una bolsa- se estuvo buscando por el IFEMA desde la media tarde del día 11 sin que hubiera ninguna razón para ello porque, como nos contaron en la Versión Oficial, esta mochila, luego bolsa, apareció “por sorpresa” en la comisaría de Vallecas entre la 1:30 y las 2:00 de la madrugada del día 12. ¿Cómo, si nadie tenía noticia de ella, se pasaron media tarde buscándola y se quedó después la cúpula policial “muy tranquilita” porque ¡por fin! había aparecido? No lo sabemos, pero una noticia que dio la COPE nos revela que la famosa mochila existía, y que se estaba buscando el momento oportuno para que hiciera su aparición estelar y poder inaugurar, así, la Versión Oficial islamista del 11-M. La dio el especialista en la lucha antiterrorista de la COPE, Juan Baño) a las 21:10, en el noticiario del programa de la tarde de José Apezarena, miembro del Opus Dei (puedes oírlo *aquí*)_

Juan Baño:

Juan Baño-mochila de Vallecas.mp3 - Google Drive

4.- LA FONOTECA DE LA COPE (I)


----------



## M. Priede (11 Mar 2017)

jmdp dijo:


> Lo que me temia, el informe del hospital Gregorio Marañon sobre las heridas por metralla no sirve para la realidad elternativa de la extrema derecha.
> 
> Obviamente al militar herido por metralla, si sigue vivo, que he mencionado no creo que vayan a preguntarle por sus heridas.
> 
> No sois mas pat´eticos por que no habeis tenido el suficiente tiempo de entrenamiento. Mejor os dedicais a cosas simples como seguir las instrucciones de un GPS.



Cállate ya, tipejo ridículo. Uno son los objetos que la onda expansiva arranca a su paso y otro la metralla introducida en el explosivo.


----------



## ZetaJoy (12 Mar 2017)

jmdp dijo:


> Escoria



Tú sí que eres escoria. Intoxicador de perfil bajo que no vales más que para repetir siempre las mismas gilipolleces, enguarrar hilos y sacar de quicio a la gente.


jmdp dijo:


> te repito lo que dijo Jose Luis Sanchez:
> 
> "Me acerqué a ella y le quité un clavo incrustado que tenía en la cara. *¿A mí me van a decir los de la teoría de la conspiración que no había metralla en los trenes?"*



La versión oficial sólo se puede defender con malas artes. Como buen intoxicador quieres que parezca que la teoría de que no había metralla en las bombas del 11-M es una teoría de la conspiración. Y usas las palabras de una víctima del 11-M. Bien, esa víctima creerá lo que sea que crea, pero tú sabes sobradamente, porque llevas muchos años participando en los hilos del 11-M, que es la propia Directora del Instituto Anatómico Forense y responsable de las autopsias de las víctimas del 11-M quien ha explicado tanto en TV como delante de un juez que no había metralla terrorista en los cuerpos de las víctimas.



jmdp dijo:


> Cuando quieres te pasas a verle y se lo comentas.



Cuando quieras tú y el señor ese le hacéis una visita a Gabriel Moris, ex Vicepresidente de la AVT y perito químico del 11-M -participó en la prueba pericial ordenada por el juez Bermudez para determinar el tipo de explosivo utilizado en los trenes- y le explicáis entre los dos que la bomba que mató a su hijo era como la que apareció en la comisaría de vallecas, goma2 eco con metralla. Y de paso le decís a la cara que su opinión como víctima y como perito son teorías de la conspiración.




jmdp dijo:


> Lesiones encontradas en 243 pacientes evaluados entre los 312 atendidos en el HGUGM de Madrid el 11-M270
> Peral J, Turégano F, Sanz M et al. Crit Care Med 2005; 33:S107-12.
> 
> Lesiones Pacientes evaluados Pacientes críticos
> ...



Definición de metralla:

*La metralla (o esquirla) es cualquier fragmento del cuerpo de un artefacto explosivo, que se genera luego de su detonación.
Metralla - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
*

Y en un sitio cerrado lleno de objetos y de personas cualquier cosa se convierte en metralla (fragmentos de objetos, de huesos... salen proyectados). Lo que no había es metralla terrorista, en concreto los clavos y tornillos de la foto mágica del ABCnews (nadie sabe como la consiguieron antes que nadie y en exclusiva) de la bomba mágica (apareció mágicamente en la comisaría de vallecas). Por lo visto la metralla también era mágica y por eso es como si no estuviera.


----------



## Tarúguez (12 Mar 2017)

ZetaJoy dijo:


> Tú sí que eres escoria. Intoxicador de perfil bajo que no vales más que para repetir siempre las mismas gilipolleces, enguarrar hilos y sacar de quicio a la gente.
> 
> La versión oficial sólo se puede defender con malas artes. Como buen intoxicador quieres que parezca que la teoría de que no había metralla en las bombas del 11-M es una teoría de la conspiración. Y usas las palabras de una víctima del 11-M. Bien, esa víctima creerá lo que sea que crea, pero tú sabes sobradamente, porque llevas muchos años participando en los hilos del 11-M, que es la propia Directora del Instituto Anatómico Forense y responsable de las autopsias de las víctimas del 11-M quien ha explicado tanto en TV como delante de un juez que no había metralla terrorista en los cuerpos de las víctimas.
> 
> ...



Cuando un comemierdas está dando por válida la VO de Aznar, dice que miente por mantener la falsa autoría etarra, pero se calla como un hijo de perra cuando traga con la falsa autoría islamista (también de Aznar) y de todos los medios del R78, (ahora en todos los post que caga le ha _dao_ por poner "escoria" :XX y eso que traga con la segunda versión de Aznar (la de Georgetown) que ahí Aznar es sincero y a los que no lo hacemos nos llama de ultraderecha, tiene un desequilibrio gordo en el tarro. AsíN por resumir, un comemierdas que se la chupa a Aznar, es un comemierdas chupapollas imbécil.


----------



## M. Priede (12 Mar 2017)

No es un intoxicador; es, sencillamente, imbécil. Ya os conté que yo también caí en su trampa cuando venía a mis hilos, insultaba, le devolvías los insultos y entre él y otros como él más algún moderador de su cuerda (al que afortunamente echaron), baneo al canto. Ese sujeto llevaba aquí seis años, ¡seis!, y no había abierto un hilo. Es un idiota amargado que se dedica a soltar baba en los hilos de otros.


----------



## M. Priede (12 Mar 2017)

Luis del Pino explica lo del teléfono de Zougam.

"Veamos CÓMO SE FABRICA UN SOSPECHOSO HABITUAL"

El 11-M y la izquierda islamófoba - Los enigmas del 11M - Libertad Digital


----------



## Koriel (12 Mar 2017)

jmdp dijo:


> Dedicado a toda la escoria de extrema derecha, siquereis podeis preguntarle a el mismo que le paso.
> 
> "Mi nombre es Javier Gismero y soy una de las más de las 1500 victimas que resultaron heridas en los atentados del 11 de Marzo de 2004. El atentado, además de un 80% de sordera y de haber sembrado todo mi cuerpo con pedazos de metralla, además de truncar mi carrera profesional como militar, además de todo eso, me ha dejado otras cicatrices. Cicatrices aún hoy abiertas, y que difícilmente curarán"
> 
> Claro que tambien podeis leeros el informe de las victimas atendidas en el Gregorio Marañon donde mencionan que mas de un tercio de estos y la gran mayoria de los heridos graves tenian heridas por metralla. Algo me dice que vais a pasar de leer ese informe.



Desde un punto de vista humano, me parece obligado haber evitado cualquier polémica con personas malheridas, con fragmentos incrustados en su cuerpo, acerca de la naturaleza de tales fragmentos.

Desde un punto de vista más objetivo, cualquier persona puede distinguir fácilmente entre metralla primaria y secundaria: “Debemos empezar aclarando que el término metralla puede hacer referencia, tanto a la presente en el artefacto explosivo (clavos, tornillos, rodamientos, etc), que se llama metralla primaria, como a la arrancada por la explosión entre las estructuras del escenario de los atentados, en este caso, trozos sólidos de los vagones (metralla secundaria o inducida).” En cuanto a “la Sentencia del Supremo, observamos que en la extensa relación de lesionados que figura a partir de la página 60 se relatan las secuelas padecidas por diecisiete personas en la que se comprobó la existencia de metralla. Ciertamente, no se dice que se trate de metralla “primaria” -es decir, tornillería o clavos del artefacto explosivo- pero tampoco que no lo sea”. 

Desde un punto de vista “político antifascista”, me gustaría, *sinceramente*, que me aclarara qué interés puede haber en que un ciudadano como Zougham se chupe una condena de 40.000 años de cárcel si, como el y su familia mantiene, y a la vista de la endeblez de las pruebas en su contra, resultara inocente. De verdad que no lo entiendo.


----------



## M. Priede (12 Mar 2017)

jmdp dijo:


> Y asi es como se responde cuando te indican que has ignorado hechos que desmontan tu sectaria teoria, se cambia de tema y se continua por otra parte.
> 
> Priede, hazte un favor y deja de poner en laces al panfleto de Losantos. Ya sabemos que el conoce muy bien el nivel de sectarismo y estupidez de sus lectores.



¿Quién está debatiendo contigo, soplapollas? Yo no.


----------



## Tarúguez (12 Mar 2017)

Koriel dijo:


> Desde un punto de vista humano, me parece obligado haber evitado cualquier polémica con personas malheridas, con fragmentos incrustados en su cuerpo, acerca de la naturaleza de tales fragmentos.
> 
> Desde un punto de vista más objetivo, cualquier persona puede distinguir fácilmente entre metralla primaria y secundaria: “Debemos empezar aclarando que el término metralla puede hacer referencia, tanto a la presente en el artefacto explosivo (clavos, tornillos, rodamientos, etc), que se llama metralla primaria, como a la arrancada por la explosión entre las estructuras del escenario de los atentados, en este caso, trozos sólidos de los vagones (metralla secundaria o inducida).” En cuanto a “la Sentencia del Supremo, observamos que en la extensa relación de lesionados que figura a partir de la página 60 se relatan las secuelas padecidas por diecisiete personas en la que se comprobó la existencia de metralla. Ciertamente, no se dice que se trate de metralla “primaria” -es decir, tornillería o clavos del artefacto explosivo- pero tampoco que no lo sea”.
> 
> Desde un punto de vista “político antifascista”, me gustaría, *sinceramente*, que me aclarara qué interés puede haber en que un ciudadano como Zougham se chupe una condena de 40.000 años de cárcel si, como el y su familia mantiene, y a la vista de la endeblez de las pruebas en su contra, resultara inocente. De verdad que no lo entiendo.



Si es que, sabes; lo paradójico del caso es que los lamepollas que se obcecan en decir que los cuerpos contenían metralla (de las mochilas) es para autoconvencerse de que la mochila que se """"""encontró""""" que en realidad es una bolsa de deporte que contenía metralla (la del tlf Trium sin conectar, que no memoriza la alarma si le quitas la batería, que llevaba la SIM del locutorio de Zougham), que nadie sabe (bueno DdM sí por que le dijo a Fernando Múgica que ya estaban tranquilos que había aparecido en IFEMA) que luego dijo que detener a Zougham fue la mejor decisión de nuestras vidas; 



retomo... Que esa "bolchila" pertenece al lote de las otras 12, cuando cualquiera que esté un pelín informado sabe que no explotó ni una puta mochila bomba en ninguno de los vagones; por lo tanto es imposible que ninguno de los asesinados en los trenes tuviese metralla proveniente de un envoltorio cerrado. 


El explosivo fue C3, C4 o Semtex colocado bajo los mamparos laterales de los vagones, y bajo los paneles de los suelos de los vagones. Los restos metálicos encontrados en los fallecidos son estructurales de los vagones. Resumiendo: no hubo mochilas y evidentemente no hubo metralla dentro de ellas, pero sí restos de metal proveniente de los vagones. Lo demás es con buena fe cometer un error y si se insiste ello, intoxicar al modo del foro "desiertos lejanos". 


Y no hay más. 


Saludos
.


----------



## Tarúguez (12 Mar 2017)

Cualquiera que esté informado y no venga a intoxicar sabe lo que dijo Cáceres Vadillo, responsable de la Brigada de desactivación de explosivos de Madrid. *Firmado: un sectario que acusa a Aznar de inventarse las dos autorías, la etarra, y la hislamistah*. :XX:


----------



## M. Priede (12 Mar 2017)

A esto se dedica ahora Pedrojota:

Una española en Georgetown predijo el 11M en su tesis la víspera de la masacre


----------



## Quemasangres (12 Mar 2017)

Este es el sentido común que tanto daño hace a las sociedades del segundo mundo, este que no sabe si tirar para arriba o para abajo.

Invierte en pisos, que eso nunca baja. 

Ponga su dinero aquí señora, que las preferentes es un valor seguro.

Europa nunca se dividirá, inglaterra se está pegando un farol.

Nunca existirá un presidente negro en los EEUU. (Gana Obama)... mierda. Bueno pues Trump nunca ganará, es fruto de la publicidad engañosa. Otro zasca.


Si tenemos que ir adivinando el futuro con reflexiones subjetivas en lugar de razonarlo con las leyes de la lógica, siempre nos daremos unas buenas y grandes tortas con la realidad.



Solo hay pruebas de que existió un atentado. No hay pruebas de que se conozcan a los autores, solamente hay una sentencia basada en la necesidad de cerrar un caso que en ningún otro país de Europa se habría cerrado de esta forma.

Es como si estuviera prohibido preguntar; hay que asentir con la cabeza y decir amen porque lo que se necesita para creer en la versión oficial no son pruebas, sino fe.


----------



## Tarúguez (12 Mar 2017)

M. Priede dijo:


> A esto se dedica ahora Pedrojota:
> 
> Una española en Georgetown predijo el 11M en su tesis la víspera de la masacre




Como ha cambiado de cuando el *Yo acuso*, y de cuando en aquel programa (SU programa) decía que nada más que llegara el pp de nuevo al poder le exigiría responsabilidades.


Estaba haciendo un *ejercicio de imaginación*


*[size=+2]Imagina a 


Jamal Ahmidan «El Chino», Sharhane Ben Abdelmajid Faked «El Tunecino», Abdennabi Koujaa Abdallah, Rachid Oulad Akcha, Mohamed Oulad Akcha, Rifaat Anouar Asrih, Allekema Lamari (los de Leganés), Mohamed Afalah (el que se fué a Irak y no estaba en el piso) y por último a Jamal Zougham 


9 tíos dentro de una renault Kangoo comercial con 13 mochilas ** bomba llenas de Goma2 *** y metralla[/size]*


Por que el que salió corriendo despistando al cordón policial (el galgo de Leganés) :XX: *Abdelmajid Bouchar* tontaco de los cojones, vuelve a España, y lo juzgan, no como autor material de poner las bombas, si no como pertenencia a banda terrorista y tenencia de explosivos.











¿Como debía oler esa furgoneta eh? :XX: :XX:





*Viejos tiempos M. Priede, [size=+2]fíjate que cuando abonamos la tesis de implicaciones de potencias extranjeras, nos estamos situando del lado del comunista Julio Anguita y del sociata Sánchez Fornet[/size]



¿Nos estaremos volviendo rojos de nuevo como antaño?* :rolleye:


*[size=+2]Cuando Julio Anguita habla de que se han aportado datos y pruebas que se han demostrado falsos, se postuló por implicaciones de fuera de España, de alta política, y que para él no había sido ni eta ni al quaeda[/size]*

[youtube]c0cNQeCvB0s[/youtube]


*No como Aznar en Georgetown hablando de Al Qaeda y del 711*


Y mira lo que dice *Sánchez Fornet el que fue presidente del sindicato sociata del SUP*



*Por los datos que he ido conociendo en aquellos días y en años posteriores creo que sobre ese atentado hay algunos extremos que aclarar, y que para hacerlo [size=+2]habría que empezar por saber qué hicieron los servicios secretos de Francia y Marruecos (entonces trabajaban muy unidos aunque años después tuvieron fuertes enfrentamientos)[/size], porque en las semanas anteriores su silencio en las relaciones con los servicios secretos y de información de España fue muy sonora. 


[size=+2]Y de paso, que la CIA diga si supo algo o no de lo que se estaba preparando[/size], o la razón por la que un avión suyo partió esa misma tarde desde territorio español hacia Irak. Que no debamos esperar cincuenta años para que se desclasifiquen documentos secretos de uno u otro país y entonces, ya con la distancia y el sedante del tiempo, se conozcan detalles del atentado que hoy permanecen ocultos.[/I]

[...]*

11M, trece años después | Confidencial Andaluz



LO DICHO M. PRIEDE, PENSAMOS LO MISMO QUE ANGUITA Y FORNET.


¿DEBERÍAMOS PREOCUPARNOS? :ouch:


:XX: :XX:



*[size=+2]***[/size]* Sooooooooo maquinario, ¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿GOMA 2?????????????????????????



_-El señor DEL BURGO TAJADURA: Mi pregunta es: ¿ustedes cuándo determinaron, de las muestras obtenidas en el lugar de los atentados, que era Goma 2

*-El señor COMISARIO JEFE DE LOS TEDAX (Sánchez Manzano): Eso nunca lo hemos determinado.*

-El señor DEL BURGO TAJADURA: Es decir, que si no llega a ser por esa decimotercera mochila, lo único que sabemos es que es dinamita, pero no sabemos el tipo de dinamita.

*-El señor COMISARIO JEFE DE LOS TEDAX (Sánchez Manzano): No sabemos el tipo de dinamita. Lo hubiéramos sabido con los restos del cartucho que se encuentran en la furgoneta.*

-El señor DEL BURGO TAJADURA: Ah, después.

-El señor COMISARIO JEFE DE LOS TEDAX (Sánchez Manzano): Pero en la furgoneta.

-El señor DEL BURGO TAJADURA: En la furgoneta, tampoco en el lugar de los atentados.

*-El señor COMISARIO JEFE DE LOS TEDAX (Sánchez Manzano): Tampoco en el lugar de los atentados.

-El señor DEL BURGO TAJADURA: Es decir, que en este momento tampoco se puede decir, ni afirmar ni negar, que lo utilizado en las mochilas [size=+2] **[/size] que explotan es Goma 2*_



*[SIZE=+2]Joder, joder, joder, si resulta que tampoco se puede decir, ni afirmar, ni negar, que lo utilizado en la mochilas ** es Goma 2 [/SIZE]*



BUENO LO DICE LA FISCAL OLGA CON AQUELLO DE: _*es Goma2 y valeyá*_





*[size=+2] **[/size]* Esperaaaaaaaaaaaaaa túúúúúúú, que resulta que *los primeros en llegar, la Brigada de desactivación de explosivos de Madrid Y SU RESPONSABLE Cáceres Vadillo DECLARA ESTO, hasta que llega el ascendido SM por el pp y hombre de confianza y dice: "YO ME HAGO CARGO DE TODO*


_T: No, no recuerdo bien si me dijeron mochila o bolsa. Lo que sí me dijeron es que estaba en medio del pasillo, que habían abierto un, un poco y la habían palpado, y _*[size=+2]era una especie de explosivo eh… plástico. Pensaron que era un explosivo plástico[/size]*, _y que era de color blanco parduzco, fue lo que me comentaron.


*T: Lo que comentamos entre nosotros que los efectos causados por el explosivo, porque tenga en cuenta que ya teníamos cuatro focos en el tren, ya podíamos ver los daños producidos, y sí teníamos claro que una dinamita tipo Goma2-EC o una dinamita tipo Titadyne, no podía hacer, realizar esos efectos, tenía que ser por la velocidad de detonación que tienen este tipo de dinamitas que estoy hablando con el paso del tiempo se va deteriorando, alcanzando normalmente a partir del tercer o cuarto mes una velocidad de detonación que es en lo que nosotros medimos la potencia de un explosivo unos 3000, 3200 metros, sin embargo el explosivo que había realizado aquello, tenía que andar en torno a los 6000 metros , 5000 y pico metros, 6000 más o menos fue el cálculo que llegamos a establecer.*_


_MF SÁNCHEZ:_*[size=+2] 

Que tenían claro que no era Titadyne porque este tipo de explosivo muerde, es decir no tiene corte limpio, lo que nos acaba de manifestar, en cambio un alto explosivo corta totalmente y una vez visto los resultados de las explosiones, usted dio que podía tratarse de un C3 o un C4[/size]*, _que es un alto explosivo que procede a cortar limpiamente. Hoy ha introducido también la Goma2-EC.

T: Sí, pero...

MF SÁNCHEZ:_ *[size=+2]Este tipo de explosivo, la Goma2-EC y la Titadyne, ¿no son altos explosivos?

T: No, no lo son.[/size]*

_MF SÁNCHEZ:_ *[size=+2]Cuando estaban en el vagón número uno del tren de Atocha y que intentaron desactivarla, ¿dijo usted que podía considerarse un alto explosivo? ¿Que podía tratarse de un alto explosivo?

T: Sí, por eso utilizamos los métodos que utilizamos los utilizamos en todo momento pensando que era un alto explosivo.[/size]*



*[SIZE=+2]O´Shea, que no hay mochilas, si no bolsas de plástico, que no se puede decir, ni afirmar, ni negar que fuera Goma2 SEGÚN SÁNCHEZ MANZANO, que el Jefe de la Brigada de Desactivación de Explosivos de Madrid, el primer mando experto en ello y todos sus compañeros hablan de explosivo plástico (NO DE DINAMITAS), de alto explosivo TIPO C3 ó C4, que el comunista sr. Anguita y el socialista Sánchez Fornet hablan de potencias extranjeras[/SIZE]*


*[size=+2]pero aquí tenemos a un tipo que no hace más que enredar y lamerle el falo a Aznar con su teoría de Al Qaeda




JMDP ERES PA-TÉ-TI-CO[/size]*



Ahora vas y lo cascas

:XX:

.

---------- Post added 12-mar-2017 at 18:17 ----------








:S

:XX:

.


----------



## Tarúguez (12 Mar 2017)

_D ZOUGAM: Con la venia de la Sala. La Defensa de Jamal Zougam. *[SIZE=+2]En el caso de que en esa furgoneta se hubieran transportado cincuenta o treinta kilos de explosivo, ¿el perro habría detectado ese olor?

T: Sí lo habría detectado, inmediatamente lo habría, porque quedan residuos del explosivo y el perro lo habría detectado.[/SIZE]*

D ZOUGAM: Ninguna pregunta más preguntas, señoría.

GB: Gracias, ¿alguna defensa más?

Defensa de Rachid Aglif.
00:08:51

D AGLIF: La Defensa de Rachid Aglif. Dos preguntas. *[SIZE=+2]Con la venia de la Sala. Señor, este perro, esta perra, ¿era experimentada perra en servicio?

T: Sí, la perra sí, ya tenía ocho años, llevaba bastante tiempo haciendo el servicio.[/SIZE]*_





*[SIZE=+2]Hay que recordar

9 tíos con 13 """"mochilas"""" de """"goma2"""" en una kangoo y 2 perros no olieron explosivo[/SIZE]


Un guía canino de la Policía no detectó explosivos en la Kangoo de Alcalá.


El guía canino inspeccionó junto a su perro la furgoneta Kangoo encontrada en Alcalá el día 12 de marzo. 


Tanto su perro como el de un compañero no detectaron explosivo alguno*


Un guía canino de la Policía no detectó explosivos en la Kangoo de Alcalá - 20minutos.es

.

---------- Post added 12-mar-2017 at 20:06 ----------

_*- Pedro J.* ¿Qué tal, Mariano...? Como me pediste que te avisara si había novedades, quiero que sepas que mañana publicamos que el juez Del Olmo ha mostrado la mochila de Vallecas al inspector Álvarez, responsable de la recogida de equipajes en la estación de El Pozo, y este policía ha declarado que no la reconoce.

*-Mariano Rajoy.* ¿Cómo que no la reconoce?

*-Pedro J.* Sí, que no recuerda haberla visto entre los objetos que recogió allí.

*-Mariano Rajoy*. Pero oye... eso es gravísimo. Toda la investigación de la mochila de Vallecas. Mañana voy a pedir que, si eso se confirma, se proceda a anular el sumario..._

*mp3* http://audios.esradio.fm/espana/14/03/10/cuando-rajoy-queria-saber-la-verdad-del-11-m-71017.mp3

Cuando Rajoy quería saber la verdad del 11-M - esRadio

.


----------



## M. Priede (12 Mar 2017)

Y a Gaspar Llamazares en una diana del FBI; pero el inombrable es zepatenco, por tanto fueron islamistas, o mejor aun el PP, porque -según decía él hace años- su "peporrómetro" nunca falla.

---------- Post added 12-mar-2017 at 21:46 ----------




Quemasangres dijo:


> Este es el sentido común que tanto daño hace a las sociedades del segundo mundo, este que no sabe si tirar para arriba o para abajo.
> 
> Invierte en pisos, que eso nunca baja.
> 
> ...



*de cerrar un caso que en ningún otro país de Europa se habría cerrado de esta forma.*

Como en el autoatentado de Londres, por ejemplo, que se hizo con más descaro que el de Madrid. O el de Niza. O el de Boston. O el de Bruselas.

Y es que en 'Uropa'..... Con la diferencia de que el 11-m no fue exclusivamente obra interna, de "las cloacas", que dicen LdP y López Bru, como sí fueron trabajo exclusivamente interno los anteriores. Lo de aquí fue externo con colaboración interna; en los otros, al revés: interno con colaboración externa, sobre todo de la OTAN.


----------



## Tarúguez (12 Mar 2017)

M. Priede dijo:


> Y a Gaspar Llamazares en una diana del FBI; pero el inombrable es zepatenco, por tanto fueron islamistas, o mejor aun el PP, porque -según decía él hace años- su "peporrómetro" nunca falla.




*¿Te habías fijado M. Priede que El País sigue la misma línea de autorías que Aznar?*


En primer lugar ETA

... y después Al Qaeda.














.


----------



## Tarúguez (12 Mar 2017)

_*[SIZE=+2]"En la tarde del jueves día 11[/SIZE]*, como bien conocen SS.SS., *[SIZE=+2]se realiza una investigación sobre el contenido de una furgoneta hallada en Alcalá, en la que aparece una cinta comercial con grabaciones del Corán y varios detonadores. A las 16:45 el ministro del Interior me informa de la inspección ocular de la furgoneta y no será hasta última hora de la tarde cuando se obtiene toda la información, que es inmediatamente comunicada a la opinión pública por el ministro del Interior a las 20:20 de esa misma tarde[/SIZE]*. Antes de esa comparecencia hablé personalmente con el secretario general del Partido Socialista y con directores de medios de comunicación a los que había llamado horas antes. A todos ellos les adelanté la información que luego facilitaría el ministro del Interior, así como *[SIZE=+2]mis instrucciones para que se abriera una segunda línea de investigación a partir de los elementos encontrados en el vehículo[/SIZE]*."_


PopUpCGI


[YOUTUBE]i96oiaxdPWY[/YOUTUBE]

.

---------- Post added 12-mar-2017 at 23:54 ----------

*Agustín [SIZE=+2]Díaz de Mera[/SIZE] García Consuegra (Daimiel, 27 de septiembre de 1947) es un político español, [SIZE=+2]miembro del Partido Popular.[/SIZE]*

Agustín Díaz de Mera - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


*Díaz de Mera* «Detener a Zougam es la mejor decisión que tomamos en nuestra vida» | Nacional | Terrorismo - Abc.es 

.

---------- Post added 13-mar-2017 at 00:07 ----------

*Una flagoneta hallada en Alcalá con cintas de versos coránicos y detonadores*... y he dado órdenes, para que a partir de esas pruebas se abra una segunda vía de investigación *hislamistah*




















.


----------



## Tarúguez (13 Mar 2017)

*[size=+2]Mariano Rajoy[/size] (18-3-2007) Entrevista Diari de Girona

[size=+2]Asegura que en el PP “no hay nadie” que diga que ETA participó en el 11M y “si alguien lo dice, le exigiré que lo pruebe. Y si no lo prueba, le diré que no lo puede decir”.[/size] Asimismo, recalca que son los tribunales lo que tiene que determinar la autoría los atentados.

Es más, [size=+2]Rajoy añade que no sabe si alguien sostiene que ETA participó en la masacre, pero que él no tiene la más remota idea. Asegura que él no sostiene nada de eso y exclama: “¡hasta aquí podíamos llegar!”.[/size]*


DECLARACIONES DEL PP SOBRE EL 11-M ~ Blog de Marcos

.


----------



## Tarúguez (14 Mar 2017)

*Habla el guardia civil del vagón del 11-M: “Zougam no era el que chocó conmigo”


Viajaba en el compartimento número 5 del tren de Santa Eugenia, el mismo en el que dos testigos protegidas dijeron ver al marroquí*


Habla el guardia civil del vagón del 11-M:

.


----------



## sisebuto (14 Mar 2017)

*Doce noticias falsas con las que se construyó el perfil terrorista de Jamal Zougam*







*Doce noticias falsas con las que se construyó el perfil terrorista de Jamal Zougam*

El condenado como autor material del 11-M ni había sido detenido antes por homicidio, ni alojó a terroristas, ni estuvo en Afganistán.


*Desde el mismo momento en que Jamal Zougam fue detenido* por la Policía arreciaron las informaciones en los medios de comunicación sobre su conexión directa con los atentados del 11-M y los lazos que le unían con el terrorismo islamista. Durante semanas, *esas informaciones fueron modelando la opinión pública* con noticias continuas en prensa, radio y televisión. Todas en la misma dirección.

*El origen de esas revelaciones*, que se ofrecían como grandes avances en las pesquisas, era la Policía, y así lo hacían constar los periodistas en sus crónicas al citar "*fuentes de la investigación*". Es evidente que los agentes trabajaban bajo una gran presión, con una sociedad que exigía respuestas inmediatas ante un atentado salvaje y sin precedentes.

Hubo una montaña de incriminaciones contra Zougam que se ilustraron una y otra vez con su imagen: muchas veces, la de la propia ficha policial. Probablemente eso explique por qué *llegó a haber colas de testigos que decían haberle visto en distintos trenes a la misma hora en la mañana del 11-M*. Pero a la hora de la verdad, aquellas imputaciones se desvanecieron en el sumario. Sencillamente, no eran ciertas.

Visto con la perspectiva del tiempo, *es un sarcasmo* que dos semanas después de la detención de Zougam se publicara esta afirmación: "A pesar de las iniciales dificultades derivadas de la complejidad del caso,* fuentes de la dirección de la Policía han asegurado que la investigación es la más rápida y efectiva que jamás se haya hecho de un atentado*".

Hemos seleccionado doce de las revelaciones sobre Zougam que se dieron como ciertas y que nunca se comprobaron como tales.




- *Se afirmó que sus huellas dactilares estaban en la furgoneta que sirvió para trasladar el explosivo y en la finca de Morata de Tajuña*, donde se prepararon las bombas. "Según han desvelado fuentes de la lucha antiterrorista, la Policía científica encontró las improntas de Jamal Zougam durante el riguroso examen al que fue sometida la furgoneta que los terroristas abandonaron en la estación de Alcalá de Henares". (09-05-2014)


- *Se afirmó que se había encontrado en su locutorio un trozo del teléfono de la mochila de Vallecas*. "El teléfono móvil Motorola Triumph que fue hallado en una mochila bomba que fue desactivada por la Policía tenía roto un trozo de la carcasa y le faltaba un pedazo del plástico. (...) Ahora, la Policía ha encontrado en el locutorio que regentaba Jamal Zougam en el barrio de Lavapiés (Madrid) un pedacito de plástico que, según fuentes de la investigación, encaja con el teléfono móvil empleado en la mochila bomba, además de ser del mismo material y color que éste". (19-03-2014)


- *Se afirmó que cámaras próximas a la estación de Alcalá de Henares lo habían grabado la mañana del 11-M*. "Además, la imagen de este tangerino aparece 'nítidamente', según fuentes de la investigación, en las filmaciones de las cámaras de seguridad cercanas a la estación de Alcalá de Henares, lo que hace pensar que fue uno de los integrantes del grupo que no se cubrió la cara con gorro y bufanda". (27-03-2004)


- *Se afirmó que en el registro de su casa se habían encontrado libros y vídeos islamistas.* "El vídeo fue encontrado en un registro del domicilio de Zougam en julio de 2001 en la casa de este último en Ventas.(...) Esa grabación, que hasta ahora la Policía consideraba un mero vídeo de propaganda sobre la guerra santa, es 'mucho más'. Se trata de una grabación de los dos hermanos radicales sobre sus 'vacaciones' en Chechenia el verano de 1999 matando soldados rusos". (15-03-2004)


- *Se afirmó que alojaba en su casa a yihadistas.* "Fuentes de la UCIE [Unidad Central de Información Exterior] confirmaron ayer que fueron Abu Mughen y su hermano Abdulaziz quienes entregaron a su amigo y paisano Zougam una cinta de vídeo con sus andanzas como muyahidines en la guerra de Chechenia. El vídeo fue encontrado en un registro del domicilio de Zougam en julio de 2001 en la casa de este último en Ventas. Una vivienda en la que los hermanos que dirigieron los ataques de Casablanca pernoctaban con frecuencia". (15-03-2014)


- *Se afirmó que había participado en los atentados de Casablanca de 2003. *"La Policía de Rabat ha confirmado a la UCIE que Zougam viajó a Casablanca poco antes de los atentados contra la Casa de España y regresó a Madrid, donde vivía, días después de los ataques. Su implicación en los atentados de mayo en Marruecos (la Policía del país vecino cree llegó a participar de manera directa) hace sospechar a las Fuerzas de Seguridad que pudo también ser uno de los terroristas que colocó en persona las bombas en los trenes". (16-03-2004)


- *Se afirmó que había sido detenido por homicidio en los años 90.* "Los tres marroquíes arrestados, que tienen antecedentes por lesiones, robo y homicidio, han sido identificados como Jamal Zougam, nacido en Tánger..." (19-03-2014)


.- *Se afirmó que recibió instrucción en Afganistán.* "La pista de Zougam comienza en los llamados 'marroquíes afganos', grupos integristas que recibían entrenamiento militar en los campos que la red Al Qaeda tenía en Afganistán. Este adoctrinamiento estaba dirigido a formar combatientes islámicos dispuestos a todo. Y fue precisamente su relación con estas redes, lo que llevó a la justicia francesa a investigarle". (19-03-2004)


- *Se le vinculó al atentado de las Torres Gemelas asegurando que estuvo en Reino Unido y Noruega como miembro de una estructura internacional del yihadismo.* "A raíz de su detención en Madrid, las pistas internacionales de Jamal empiezan a multiplicarse. Scotland Yard ha confirmado su presencia en las islas en varias ocasiones. También hay informes policiales que apuntan al menos a dos visitas (entre los años 1996 y 2001) al mulá Kremar en Noruega (...). La sombra de Jamal se alarga incluso hasta la cumbre preparatoria de los atentados del 11-S celebrada por Mohamed Atta en Tarragona". (22-03-2004)


- *Se afirmó que había sido adoctrinado por predicadores radicales.* "Jamal Zougam, principal implicado en la masacre del 11-M, fue aleccionado por el imam Mohamed Fizazi, predicador incendiario, inspirador del islamismo radical y de la matanza de Casablanca". (22-03-2004)


- *Se afirmó que se vanagloriaba entre los conocidos de ser terrorista.* "Zougam, según ha podido saber este periódico, se vanagloriaba en el barrio de Lavapiés donde vivía de pertenecer a una activa célula integrista. Los habitantes del barrio recuerdan con nitidez las reuniones que solían mantener en una pequeña mezquita, llamada Al Huda. 'Hablaba mucho y no se molestaba en ocultar sus opiniones', recuerda otro vecino que solía estar en el mismo locutorio que regentaba Jamal".(17-03-2004)


- *Se afirmó que con el dinero de su negocio financiaba el terrorismo.* "Siempre ha mantenido importantes conexiones con la célula española de Al Qaeda e, incluso, fue uno de los primeros 'empresarios' marroquíes que captaron dinero en Lavapiés para ayudar a la célula islámica". (11-04-2004)


Doce noticias falsas con las que se construyó el perfil terrorista de Jamal Zougam


----------



## M. Priede (14 Mar 2017)

Sin la colaboración del periodismo no viviríamos en la infamia que vivimos, con el 11-m y con todo. 

*Políticos, periodistas y profesores son quienes han hundido la nación.*

---------- Post added 14-mar-2017 at 20:10 ----------

Y eso del guardia es falso o pura intoxicación: ni hubo mochilas ni las rumanas iban en ese tren ni Said Berraj se tropezó con él. El guardia "Estaba destinado en el *Estado Mayor del Ejército, en la Unidad de Información*". Viendo todo lo que hemos visto, ese destino no es indiferente. No afirmo que mienta, digo que su declaración está viciada por lo que se difundió desde el mismo 11 de marzo y urante años y que su trabajo no le hace imparcial.

Y éstos son rasgos mediterráneos, pero no exclusivamente árabes:


----------



## Tarúguez (14 Mar 2017)

M. Priede dijo:


> Luis del Pino explica lo del teléfono de Zougam.
> 
> "Veamos CÓMO SE FABRICA UN SOSPECHOSO HABITUAL"
> 
> El 11-M y la izquierda islamófoba - Los enigmas del 11M - Libertad Digital




*[...]


- La comisión rogatoria


¿Cómo fue, exactamente, ese episodio de la comisión rogatoria que hizo que Jamal Zougham ingresara en la lista de "sospechosos habituales" de terrorismo islámico?

Efectivamente, el 13 de marzo de 2000 (es decir, al día siguiente de la victoria de Aznar por mayoría absoluta), el comisario de la UCIE, Mariano Rayón, remitió a la Audiencia Nacional la traducción de una comisión rogatoria enviada por el juez Jean Louis Bruguiere desde Francia. En esa comisión rogatoria francesa se afirmaba que en la agenda del presunto terrorista David Courtailler se habían encontrado algunos números telefónicos españoles y, entre ellos, el 913974002, "suscrito a nombre de Aicha ACHAB [la madre de Zougham], domiciliada en la C/ Sequillo de Madrid. Según las declaraciones de COURTAILLER, este número le habría permitido contactar a un tal Djamal, a quien habría conocido en la mezquita de Madrid".*








*Con esto, parece que está clara la respuesta a nuestra pregunta inicial: Jamal Zougham entró en el circuito de los sospechosos habituales de terrorismo porque en la agenda del terrorista francés David Courtailler apareció en el año 2000 el teléfono de su casa, ¿verdad?

Eso es lo que parece. Pero, como decíamos antes, las apariencias a veces engañan. Fíjense bien en el teléfono que hemos mencionado, 913974002, porque (como vamos a ver) cada uno de los dígitos que lo componen tiene una gran importancia.


- Primera mutación del teléfono


Lo que los franceses querían pedir, en relación con Jamal Zougham y su madre, era que se les tomara declaración como testigos, que se obtuviera de la compañía telefónica el listado de llamadas de su teléfono y que se registrara su domicilio.

Sin embargo, al detallar las solicitudes, lo que los franceses pidieron realmente fue que se consiguieran los listados de llamadas del teléfono... 913974802, en lugar del que habían indicado al principio 


Entre una y otra mención del teléfono, cambiaba un dígito:

913974002 -> 913974802 (cambia un 0 por un 8)*








*Como vemos, la cosa empieza a complicarse, porque ahora nos surge una duda: ¿cuál era el teléfono que se encontró en la agenda del terrorista francés David Courtailler? ¿El 913974002 o el 913974802? Porque, evidentemente, las consecuencias para Zougham y su madre eran completamente distintas, según que hubiera aparecido un teléfono u otro.


- Segunda mutación del teléfono*

*El 20 de marzo de 2000, el juez de la Audiencia Nacional Ismael Moreno, que era a quien le había correspondido el asunto por reparto, envió un oficio a la compañía telefónica para obtener los listados de llamadas del teléfono de la madre de Jamal Zougham.

Pero, en lugar de solicitar los listados del 913974802 (que era exactamente lo que los franceses habían pedido), lo que el juez Moreno solicitó fue que le mandaran el listado de llamadas del teléfono... 613974802 *







*¡Se habían equivocado al transcribir el número! En el auto judicial, lo que en un principio era un teléfono fijo (ya que empezaba por 9), se había transformado en un móvil (que empezaba por 6):

913974802 -> 613974802 (cambia el 9 por un 6)

Evidentemente, se trataba de un simple error de transcripción, que tenía fácil solución, como a continuación veremos, pero que introdujo un cierto retardo en el proceso.



- Tercera mutación del teléfono

El 4 de octubre de 2000 (es decir, más de seis meses después), Telefónica Móviles comunicaba al juez que el número 613974802 no existía*







*Trece días después, el 13 de octubre, el juez envió un nuevo oficio a la compañía telefónica, esta vez referido al número correcto

613974802 -> 913974802 (se deshace el error de transcripción anterior)*









*- Cuarta mutación del teléfono

En esta ocasión, Telefónica se dio más prisa en responder. El 19 de octubre de 2000 le enviaba la contestación al juez Moreno. Pero, sorprendentemente, lo que había resultado al realizar las correspondientes indagaciones es que el teléfono en cuestión no pertenecía a la madre de Zougham, sino... a la Universidad Autónoma de Madrid*







*¡Pero entonces, era falso que ese teléfono 913974802 fuera de la madre de Zougham! ¿De dónde se habían sacado los franceses que el teléfono en cuestión le pertenecía a esa mujer?

¿O es que el número verdadero que apareció en la agenda del terrorista Courtailler era el que habían indicado los franceses al principio, el 913974002, y no el 913974802?

Desde el punto de vista jurídico, este episodio hubiera debido dejar sin efecto las solicitudes de los franceses en relación a Zougham y su madre, por lo menos hasta que se aclarara el lío de los teléfonos. Puesto que la solicitud de registrar el domicilio de Zougham y de tomarle declaración a él y a su madre se basaba en que en la agenda de un terrorista había aparecido el teléfono de la madre, ahora que Telefónica había dicho que ese teléfono no era en realidad de la madre, no había ningún motivo para continuar adelante con más indagaciones.

Sin embargo, después de diversas peripecias jurídicas, la Policía procedió, el 11 de junio de 2001, a registrar con autorización judicial el domicilio de Zougham y de su madre en la C/ Sequillo de Madrid.

Y al día siguiente, 12 de junio, en presencia del juez francés Jean Louis Brouguiere, se tomaba declaración como testigos, en la Audiencia Nacional, a Aicha Achab y a su hijo Jamal Zougham.

Y aquí viene lo mejor de todo.

Al tomarle declaración a la madre de Zougham, el juez español le preguntó, en presencia del juez francés, que desde cuándo era propietaria del número de teléfono 913974802.

Y, entonces, la madre de Zougham respondió que ese teléfono no era suyo (lógico, dado que el teléfono pertenecía a la Universidad Autónoma de Madrid) y que su teléfono era... ¡el 913774802!

¡O sea, que el teléfono del domicilio de Zougham no coincidía con ninguno de los que las autoridades francesas y españolas habían estado barajando !

913974802 -> 913774802 (cambia un 9 por un 7)*







*Así pues, era mentira desde el principio que en la agenda del terrorista Courtailler hubiera aparecido el teléfono del domicilio de Zougham. Lo que había aparecido era un número telefónico que correspondía (como ya hemos visto) a la Universidad Autónoma de Madrid.

Es decir, que a Jamal Zougham se le introduce en el circuito de "sospechosos habituales" de terrorismo islámico porque en la agenda de un terrorista detenido en Francia se encontró un teléfono que simplemente se parecía al del domicilio de Zougham, pero que difería en un dígito de él.

Finalmente, el 14 de septiembre de 2001 (tres días después del atentado de Al Qaeda en Nueva York), se cerraron repentinamente las diligencias abiertas con motivo de la comisión rogatoria contra Zougham enviada desde Francia, sin que en ningún momento se detuviera a Zougham, ni a su madre, y sin que en ningún momento llegara a formularse ningún tipo de acusación contra ellos.

Todo se había debido a un error.


[...]*


El 11-M y la izquierda islamófoba - Los enigmas del 11M - Libertad Digital

.


----------



## M. Priede (14 Mar 2017)

"(...) y la fiscal, que se puso un poco arisca en que nos diéramos prisa en firmar o no firmar".

"No. No me suena. Solo fui al juicio un día y fue para verlo. Cuando salí a fumar un cigarro *coincidí con los acusados* y dije "aquí no vuelvo". Para pasarlo mal no vuelvo".

¿El público asistente coincide (y da la impresión de que hasta charla) con los acusados?


----------



## sisebuto (14 Mar 2017)

M. Priede dijo:


> Sin la colaboración del periodismo no viviríamos en la infamia que vivimos, con el 11-m y con todo.
> 
> *Políticos, periodistas y profesores son quienes han hundido la nación.*



Y qué decir de una sociedad con memoria de pez a la que le da igual lo que lo que esa tropa diga o haga. Esta nación, más que hundida, se ha suicidado con anestesia total. El personal se cree que todo esto sale gratis, que dan igual las barbaridades que se permitan, que las cosas irán a mejor porque lo diga el oráculo burócrata de Bruselas. El sabio pueblo español.


----------



## M. Priede (14 Mar 2017)

De vergüenza la pregunta, después de 13 años:

_*¿Y no es más lógico hablar de errores en la instrucción que de una operación planeada por servicios secretos y encubierta por jueces y políticos?*_

Tampoco es creíble esto:

"Todas esas imágenes, esos sabores, esos olores, se te activan. Oyes que ha habido un atentado y te da igual si ha sido en Afganistán, en Pakistán o aquí. Lo que te viene es la tristeza. Por supuesto no quieres hablar con nadie. En cambio viene el niño y tienes que jugar con el niño aunque no tengas ganas. El niño hay veces que te ve llorar y pregunta: "¿Qué es eso papá?". "Conjuntivitis. Que se me ponen los ojos colorados por ir a la piscina". ¿Cómo le voy a explicar a mi hijo dentro de unos años que el problema no es la natación? ¿Cómo se lo explicas?"

El estrés postraumático lo padece quien ha sufrido heridas físicas, ha cometido algún hecho que le remuerde la conciencia o bien por razones psicológicas al presenciar un acontecimiento imposible de olvidar. En este caso los dos primeros supuestos quedan descartados, y el tercero me parece difícil que le ocurra a alguien acostumbrado a bregar en asuntos muy crudos, y más aun cuando se le supone la frialdad y temple propia de un militar destinado en una unidad de información. ¡Pues menos mal que no le enviaron a la guerra!


----------



## italica (26 May 2017)

Que podridos que estamos.....


----------



## M. Priede (26 May 2017)

italica dijo:


> Que podridos que estamos.....



Me temo que aquí ya no hay más solución que dejar que todo se pudra para que germine de nuevo. Lo malo es que no se sabe si aun queda alguna semilla, porque no la vemos por ninguna parte.


----------



## italica (26 May 2017)

Osea que hablaban mucho ingles??????


----------



## M. Priede (26 May 2017)

italica dijo:


> Osea que hablaban mucho ingles??????



El visto bueno se dio en inglés, sin duda. Eso cuando menos.


----------



## M. Priede (4 Jun 2017)

Madre mía qué país; no se salva nadie. Fijaos en esto: el comisario es responsable porque en su comisaría se fabricó o 'apareció' una prueba falsa, la fundamental en el caso. Pedro Jota y J. Losantos son responsables por haberle acusado y luego callar cuando la autoría está más que clara. Este comisario es una pieza menor; un _mandao_. Y en el caso de El Plural pues llevando a cabo una labor semejante a la que aquí realiza esa cosa cosadiella que firma jmdp: descalificar con todo tipo de adjetivos a todos aquellos que discrepan de la versión oficial. No me extraña que en el extranjero desprecien a nuestra clase política, pero se olvidan de los periodistas. Bueno, no distan mucho de los suyos. Pero en cuanto a clase política somos únicos.

De Aznar

Los espías norteamericanos se burlan de Aznar y de sus ideas | Público

Rajoy con las chocolatinas. No digamos Zapatero con Blair y Obama.

Y la izquierda, nuestra izquierda expañola, dogmática, ramplona, miserable.

"Mientras viva, no olvidaré el daño que me causaron Losantos y Pedro J." | elplural.com

Joder, cuánta mezquindad. Cuánto personajillo traidor. ¿Y dónde están 'los buenos'? ¿Realmente los españoles tenemos salvación? Cada día que pasa se acortan mis dudas: creo que no. Es que ya no pido que aparezca alguien que diga la verdad, simplemente me conformo con que no vayan de lameculos de los que realizaron esa matanza, que no digan más mentiras, que se callen. Es preferible no decir nada que hacer lo que están haciendo. Y se llenan la boca a todas horas hablando de dignidad, los unos y los otros. Dime de qué presumes...

Si no ocasionase tantos problemas burocráticos me haría apátrida. No renuncio a la nacionalidad española por comodidad, por los enormes inconvenientes que trae aparejados. Qué asco, coño.


----------



## M. Priede (4 Jun 2017)

No merece la pena ni insultarlo.


----------



## Tarúguez (4 Jun 2017)

jmdp dijo:


> A ti no hace falta nadie para descalificarte, lo haces muy bien tu solo. Si no fueses tan lameculos de los que nos engañaron a todos con semejante matanza desde el gobierno y tan tonto hace tiempo que te habrias dado cuenta de ello.




A ver bocachancla, nos engañó el gobierno y nos engañó la oposición, ¿eso te lo callas eh pajarito? ¿O es que tu amado y votado Zp hizo lo más mínimo por esclarecer la verdad?

Eres un sectario de los cojones y algo bocazas a la par que hipócrita, yo reconozco que me engañó el gobierno que le voté por entonces y reconozco que me engañó la oposición.

Pero tú que tanto vas dando charlas de moralina izquierdista te callas como una zorra con tu amado, querido y votado ZAPATERO QUE TAMBIÉN ENGAÑÓ A LOS ESPAÑOLES TRES DÍAS COMO OPOSICIÓN Y DOS LEGISLATURAS COMO GOBIERNO Y EL PP DOS LEGISLATURAS COMO OPOSICIÓN, Y TODOS HASTA HOY.

¿Que cojones dices sectario?

¿Te callas como una puta al olvidar mencionar que tu idolatrado Zapatero y más recientemente (ante su fracaso) tus admirados líderes de Podemos también nos engañan a todos diciendo que son moritos?

Sectario de los cojones
.

---------- Post added 04-jun-2017 at 04:49 ----------

Fíjate si son mierdas todos, pero a los que tú votaste más por proponerlo que instituyeron el día 27 de junio Día Nacional de las Víctimas del Terrorismo (por la niña Begoña Urroz) para olvidar todo vestigio del 11-M.


Y sin embargo en el Parlamento Uropedo es ese día el día de las víctimas del terrorismo _"in memoriam"_ de los atentados del 11-M.


Lo secundó todo el Parlamento pero lo propuso tu idolatrado Zp y Bono.

El Congreso declara el 27 de junio el Día de las Víctimas del Terrorismo | España | elmundo.es


La UE rinde homenaje a las víctimas del terrorismo | Noticias | European Parliament


Lo que no sé es por que me molesto en instruir a un trozo de carne que se mantiene por que hay pan.


Y acuérdate sectario de los cojones, que así como el PP nos engañó a todos como gobierno durante tres días, tu amado y votado Zapatero nos engañó dos años como gobierno.

Sectario
.


----------



## Tarúguez (4 Jun 2017)

jmdp dijo:


> ¿Como te pudo engañar una oposicion que no hizo otra cosa que repetir al principio lo que le decia el Gobierno?



No te hagas el bobito anda, engaña Aznar cuando la autoría de eta aunque todos dudaban... desde Ibaretxe hasta Otegui, ¿te acuerdas del *"
Además, Interior sabía por entonces que el propio Arnaldo Otegi había estado haciendo llamadas durante todo el día a personas del mundo etarra en las que preguntó: "¿Hemos sido nosotros? Porque si hemos sido nosotros me tengo que ir de España". La respuesta que recibió fue: "No, no hemos sido nosotros, han tenido que ser los moros."

Esparza Luri: "¡A mí nadie me ha pedido material para Madrid!" | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS


Y engaña Aznar cuando montan las pruebas de la furgoneta y la mochila en las que se basa todo el sumario (aparte del falso viaje del Chino a Asturias), y resucitan la autoría hislamistah ya pregonada por Solana y Washington.


Y engaña Zapatero al tragar con gusto la autoría que desde Washington se impone

¿O no?


POR CIERTO DATO CURIOSO OTEGI DICE QUE SE HA DE IR DE ESPAÑA, NO DE EUSKALHERRIA* ::




jmdp dijo:


> Si, recuerdo perfectamente como las 5 primeras semanas tras el atentado estuvimos gobernados por quienes nos engañaron.



Y las dos legislaturas siguientes también, al igual que las actuales.




jmdp dijo:


> No, nuevamente un sectario como tu se equivoca, ni siquiera entonces me plantee votar al PSOE.



:XX: Anda, anda, andaaaa, quien te conozca que te compre, tú votaste las dos veces que se presentó Zapatero al PSOE, y ahora defraudado con ese partido votas a Podemos.


¿A quien pretendes engañar?





jmdp dijo:


> Supongo que tambien nos estan engañando los jueces por que al final tanto tu como el sectario de Priede solo repetis machaconamente la misma idea y no creo que te cueste mucho adivinar cual es esta.




Pero ¿eres tonto o qué, después de todo lo que te hemos mostrado aún sigues repitiendo como un loro que la sentencia refleja la verdad?


¿Que te mueve?


El sectarismo de decir que fueron los moros por culpa de lo de Irak ¿verdad?


Pero si hasta Gómez Bermúdez lo reconoce:


Javier Gómez Bermúdez, presidente del tribunal del juicio del 11M:

*"Hay cosas que son tan complejas, tan graves, que es mejor que no se sepan todavía... que se sepan más adelante"*

*
A PARTIR DEL MIN 1:35*

[YOUTUBE]Kxxo2dG2l4k[/YOUTUBE]



Toma lee, *OJO ES LA SEGUNDA VEZ QUE TE LO PONGO, NI MOCHILAS,
NI FURGONETA LLENA, NI GOMA 2*


*[size=+2]Imagina a ... 


Jamal Ahmidan «El Chino», Sharhane Ben Abdelmajid Faked «El Tunecino», Abdennabi Koujaa Abdallah, Rachid Oulad Akcha, Mohamed Oulad Akcha, Rifaat Anouar Asrih, Allekema Lamari (los de Leganés), Mohamed Afalah (el que se fué a Irak y no estaba en el piso) y por último a Jamal Zougham 


9 tíos dentro de una renault Kangoo comercial con 13 mochilas ** bomba llenas de Goma2 *** y metralla[/size]*


Por que el que salió corriendo despistando al cordón policial (el galgo de Leganés) :XX: *Abdelmajid Bouchar* tontaco de los cojones, vuelve a España, y lo juzgan, no como autor material de poner las bombas, si no como pertenencia a banda terrorista y tenencia de explosivos.











¿Como debía oler esa furgoneta eh? :XX:





*[size=+2]Fíjate que cuando me sumo a la tesis de implicaciones de potencias extranjeras, me estoy situando del lado del comunista Julio Anguita y del sociata Sánchez Fornet[/size]*



*[size=+2]Cuando Julio Anguita habla de que se han aportado datos y pruebas que se han demostrado falsos, se postuló por implicaciones de fuera de España, de alta política, y que para él no había sido ni eta ni al quaeda[/size]*

[youtube]c0cNQeCvB0s[/youtube]


Y mira lo que dice *Sánchez Fornet el que fue presidente del sindicato sociata del SUP*



*Por los datos que he ido conociendo en aquellos días y en años posteriores creo que sobre ese atentado hay algunos extremos que aclarar, y que para hacerlo [size=+2]habría que empezar por saber qué hicieron los servicios secretos de Francia y Marruecos (entonces trabajaban muy unidos aunque años después tuvieron fuertes enfrentamientos)[/size], porque en las semanas anteriores su silencio en las relaciones con los servicios secretos y de información de España fue muy sonora. 


[size=+2]Y de paso, que la CIA diga si supo algo o no de lo que se estaba preparando[/size], o la razón por la que un avión suyo partió esa misma tarde desde territorio español hacia Irak. Que no debamos esperar cincuenta años para que se desclasifiquen documentos secretos de uno u otro país y entonces, ya con la distancia y el sedante del tiempo, se conozcan detalles del atentado que hoy permanecen ocultos.[/I]

[...]*

11M, trece años después | Confidencial Andaluz



PIENSO LO MISMO QUE ANGUITA Y FORNET.


*[size=+2]***[/size]* Sooooooooo maquinario, ¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿*¿GOMA 2?*????????????????????????



_-El señor DEL BURGO TAJADURA: Mi pregunta es: ¿ustedes cuándo determinaron, de las muestras obtenidas en el lugar de los atentados, que era Goma 2

*-El señor COMISARIO JEFE DE LOS TEDAX (Sánchez Manzano): Eso nunca lo hemos determinado.*

-El señor DEL BURGO TAJADURA: Es decir, que si no llega a ser por esa decimotercera mochila, lo único que sabemos es que es dinamita, pero no sabemos el tipo de dinamita.

*-El señor COMISARIO JEFE DE LOS TEDAX (Sánchez Manzano): No sabemos el tipo de dinamita. Lo hubiéramos sabido con los restos del cartucho que se encuentran en la furgoneta.*

-El señor DEL BURGO TAJADURA: Ah, después.

-El señor COMISARIO JEFE DE LOS TEDAX (Sánchez Manzano): Pero en la furgoneta.

-El señor DEL BURGO TAJADURA: En la furgoneta, tampoco en el lugar de los atentados.

*-El señor COMISARIO JEFE DE LOS TEDAX (Sánchez Manzano): Tampoco en el lugar de los atentados.

-El señor DEL BURGO TAJADURA: Es decir, que en este momento tampoco se puede decir, ni afirmar ni negar, que lo utilizado en las mochilas [size=+2] **[/size] que explotan es Goma 2*_



*[SIZE=+2]Joder, joder, joder, si resulta que tampoco se puede decir, ni afirmar, ni negar, que lo utilizado en la mochilas ** es Goma 2 [/SIZE]*



BUENO LO DICE LA FISCAL OLGA CON AQUELLO DE: _*es Goma2 y valeyá*_





*[size=+2] **[/size]* Esperaaaaaaaaaaaaaa túúúúúúú, que resulta que *los primeros en llegar, la Brigada de desactivación de explosivos de Madrid Y SU RESPONSABLE Cáceres Vadillo DECLARA ESTO, hasta que llega el ascendido SM por el pp y hombre de confianza y dice: "YO ME HAGO CARGO DE TODO*


_T: No, no recuerdo bien si me dijeron mochila o bolsa. Lo que sí me dijeron es que estaba en medio del pasillo, que habían abierto un, un poco y la habían palpado, y _*[size=+2]era una especie de explosivo eh… plástico. Pensaron que era un explosivo plástico[/size]*, _y que era de color blanco parduzco, fue lo que me comentaron.


*T: Lo que comentamos entre nosotros que los efectos causados por el explosivo, porque tenga en cuenta que ya teníamos cuatro focos en el tren, ya podíamos ver los daños producidos, y sí teníamos claro que una dinamita tipo Goma2-EC o una dinamita tipo Titadyne, no podía hacer, realizar esos efectos, tenía que ser por la velocidad de detonación que tienen este tipo de dinamitas que estoy hablando con el paso del tiempo se va deteriorando, alcanzando normalmente a partir del tercer o cuarto mes una velocidad de detonación que es en lo que nosotros medimos la potencia de un explosivo unos 3000, 3200 metros, sin embargo el explosivo que había realizado aquello, tenía que andar en torno a los 6000 metros , 5000 y pico metros, 6000 más o menos fue el cálculo que llegamos a establecer.*_


_MF SÁNCHEZ:_*[size=+2] 

Que tenían claro que no era Titadyne porque este tipo de explosivo muerde, es decir no tiene corte limpio, lo que nos acaba de manifestar, en cambio un alto explosivo corta totalmente y una vez visto los resultados de las explosiones, usted dio que podía tratarse de un C3 o un C4[/size]*, _que es un alto explosivo que procede a cortar limpiamente. Hoy ha introducido también la Goma2-EC.

T: Sí, pero...

MF SÁNCHEZ:_ *[size=+2]Este tipo de explosivo, la Goma2-EC y la Titadyne, ¿no son altos explosivos?

T: No, no lo son.[/size]*

_MF SÁNCHEZ:_ *[size=+2]Cuando estaban en el vagón número uno del tren de Atocha y que intentaron desactivarla, ¿dijo usted que podía considerarse un alto explosivo? ¿Que podía tratarse de un alto explosivo?

T: Sí, por eso utilizamos los métodos que utilizamos los utilizamos en todo momento pensando que era un alto explosivo.[/size]*



*[SIZE=+2]O´Shea, que no hay mochilas, si no bolsas de plástico, que no se puede decir, ni afirmar, ni negar que fuera Goma2 SEGÚN SÁNCHEZ MANZANO, que el Jefe de la Brigada de Desactivación de Explosivos de Madrid, el primer mando experto en ello y todos sus compañeros hablan de explosivo plástico (NO DE DINAMITAS), de alto explosivo TIPO C3 ó C4, que el comunista sr. Anguita y el socialista Sánchez Fornet hablan de potencias extranjeras[/SIZE]*



[/COLOR]






:S

:XX:

_D ZOUGAM: *[SIZE=+2]Con la venia de la Sala. La Defensa de Jamal Zougam. En el caso de que en esa furgoneta se hubieran transportado cincuenta o treinta kilos de explosivo, ¿el perro habría detectado ese olor?

T: Sí lo habría detectado, inmediatamente lo habría, porque quedan residuos del explosivo y el perro lo habría detectado.[/SIZE]*

D ZOUGAM: Ninguna pregunta más preguntas, señoría.

GB: Gracias, ¿alguna defensa más?

Defensa de Rachid Aglif.
00:08:51

D AGLIF: La Defensa de Rachid Aglif. Dos preguntas. *[SIZE=+2]Con la venia de la Sala. Señor, este perro, esta perra, ¿era experimentada perra en servicio?

T: Sí, la perra sí, ya tenía ocho años, llevaba bastante tiempo haciendo el servicio.[/SIZE]*_





*[SIZE=+2]Hay que recordar

9 tíos con 13 """"mochilas"""" de """"goma2"""" en una kangoo y 2 perros no olieron explosivo[/SIZE]


Un guía canino de la Policía no detectó explosivos en la Kangoo de Alcalá.


El guía canino inspeccionó junto a su perro la furgoneta Kangoo encontrada en Alcalá el día 12 de marzo. 


Tanto su perro como el de un compañero no detectaron explosivo alguno*


Un guía canino de la Policía no detectó explosivos en la Kangoo de Alcalá - 20minutos.es



Y es Aznar el que el mismo día 11:


_*[SIZE=+2]"En la tarde del jueves día 11[/SIZE]*, como bien conocen SS.SS., *[SIZE=+2]se realiza una investigación sobre el contenido de una furgoneta hallada en Alcalá, en la que aparece una cinta comercial con grabaciones del Corán y varios detonadores. A las 16:45 el ministro del Interior me informa de la inspección ocular de la furgoneta y no será hasta última hora de la tarde cuando se obtiene toda la información, que es inmediatamente comunicada a la opinión pública por el ministro del Interior a las 20:20 de esa misma tarde[/SIZE]*. Antes de esa comparecencia hablé personalmente con el secretario general del Partido Socialista y con directores de medios de comunicación a los que había llamado horas antes. A todos ellos les adelanté la información que luego facilitaría el ministro del Interior, así como *[SIZE=+2]mis instrucciones para que se abriera una segunda línea de investigación a partir de los elementos encontrados en el vehículo[/SIZE]*."_


PopUpCGI


[YOUTUBE]i96oiaxdPWY[/YOUTUBE]


*Agustín [SIZE=+2]Díaz de Mera[/SIZE] García Consuegra (Daimiel, 27 de septiembre de 1947) es un político español, [SIZE=+2]miembro del Partido Popular.[/SIZE]*

Agustín Díaz de Mera - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


*Díaz de Mera* «Detener a Zougam es la mejor decisión que tomamos en nuestra vida» | Nacional | Terrorismo - Abc.es


*Una flagoneta hallada en Alcalá con cintas de versos coránicos y detonadores*... y he dado órdenes, para que a partir de esas pruebas se abra una segunda vía de investigación *hislamistah*





















Lo paradójico, es que defendiendo la autoría _hislamistah_ estáis del lado de Aznar (tan rojos pata negra que sois) y de todos los medios del ¿como decís, R78?

[youtube]e7no1WObcRs[/youtube]


_Mucha gente en España y en Europa cree que los atentados del pasado 11 de marzo en Madrid están relacionados con el apoyo del Gobierno español a la guerra en Irak pero, aseguró, "el problema con *Al-Qaeda* en España no empezó con la crisis iraquí" sino que viene de mucho más atrás. En concreto, recordó que "el problema de España con *Al-Qaeda* empieza en el siglo VIII"._

Aznar se estrena en Georgetown: "El problema de España con Al-Qaeda empieza en el siglo VIII" - Libertad Digital



ESPERO NO TENER QUE VOLVERTE A REPETIR LO DE ARRIBA.


Por lo demás, soy tan sectario (y ya te he dicho esto unas cuantas veces) que voté tres veces al PSOE (hasta el 93 incluído) en el 96 a Anguita, y en el 2000 y 2004 al PP, y desde entonces nulo excepto en mi administración más cercana, al Hay-Untamiento.








Con que veas mi firma y esto que me encanta ya verás lo sectario que soy...

... al contrario que tú perillán







.


----------



## Tarúguez (4 Jun 2017)

jmdp dijo:


> Veo que ademas de sectario eres de ideas fijas y todo por que fichaste como siempre por el PP como tu mismo has reconocido cuando te habian tomado acertadamente como retrasado profundo.






:bla: :bla:

.


----------



## Tarúguez (4 Jun 2017)

jmdp dijo:


> Seguro que fichaste por el PP en 2004 convencido que que habia una conspiracion contra este en el que estan implicados Francia, Marruecos y USA como poco. Lo malo es que a pesar de querer montar la conspiracion de los cien mil hijos de san luis que misteriosamente no ha dejado ningun rastro todavia dejas la mayor parte de lo que sucedio a la misma idea que tanto tu como el otro sectario M.Priede venis defendiendo desde el principio por ser incapaces de asumir que acertadamente os tomaron por retrasados.
> 
> Por cierto, ya has votado como poco al PSOE 3 veces mas que yo.
> De todas las elecciones generales solo he repetido en 2000-2004/ChA y en 2008-2011/UPyD.
> A C's les vote en las ultimas municipales y por suerte los del PP, que actualmente gobiernan y que en el pasado dejaron al ayuntamiento arruinado, no estan muy contentos con los de C's. Es una pena que a nivel autonomico no pase igual.




Anda calla ya pesao que eres un pesao y sectario.


Claro que voté al pp en 2004, a tres días del atentado no sabía lo que sé hoy so pazguato.

Sí claro claro, tú votando a UPyD ja ja ja, ¿pero a quien quieres engañar tontín?


No tengo ganas ni tiempo de buscar hace años donde justificabas tu voto a Zapatero.


No no, que fueron los _hislamistah_ ja ja ja.


No me seas mentirosillo, ya que sectario, ya es imposible que dejes de serlo


Hala hala descansa

.


----------



## M. Priede (5 Jun 2017)

Tarúguez

Déjalo, creo que estás discutiendo con el ectoplasma de María Antonia Iglesias.


----------



## M. Priede (5 Jun 2017)

Y como buen cosmopaleto, firma (en inglés, por supuesto):

"But are there not many fascists in your country?

There are many who do not know they are fascists but will find it out when the time comes".

Las amenazas, como las armas, las carga el diablo. Ten cuidado no se te vuelvan en contra, cretino psicópata.


----------



## Tarúguez (6 Jun 2017)

M. Priede dijo:


> Tarúguez
> 
> Déjalo, creo que estás discutiendo con el ectoplasma de María Antonia Iglesias.



Una vez sí me cabreé con tontojmdp cuando le menté a sus putos muertos (por que previamente me había tocao los cojones a dos manos y eso; ya sabes que no defeca un post sin insultar) pero tranquilo *M. Priede*  ya lo he _calao_ y me divierto con él; va en serio.






jmdp dijo:


> A tres dias del atentado tenias la informacion suficiente para saber que te estaban mintiendo con lo de ETA. Bueno eso lo podia saber cualquiera a las tres horas.
> 
> Que tu hayas pasado a ser escoria de extrema derecha no me impide haber votado a UPyD pues era la mejor opción y de largo en Madrid en 2008 y 2011




Sí me mintieron con lo de ETA, y con lo de los moritos.


*[size=+2]La diferencia entre tú y yo, es que tú aceptas de buen grado lo de los moritos, y yo, no acepto ni eta ni moritos al igual que Anguita y Sánchez Fornet sectario tontojmdp[/size]*


En respuesta a tu insulto:

A ver tontojmdp hijo, nieto y biznieto de putas sifilíticas, que no has conocido varón en tus ascendientes desde tu tatarabuelo.

Tus opiniones me las paso por los cojones bocachancla.

Pero al margen de responder a tus insultos

DAS PENA, en cuanto no tienes argumentos (por te los he estampao en tu puta cara de gilipollas) te dedicas a insultar.


Y que me digas que tú me consideras escoria de extrema derecha:

................................... pos fale :XX: so mamón.


Seguro que tengo más conciencia de clase trabajadora y he ido a más manifestaciones que tú pavo, que eres un pavo.


Parece que aunque votaste a UPyD, sí que luego odiabas a Rosa Díez, agradeciendo mensajes que la ponían a caldo ¿eh falsete de los cojones?



















*[size=+2]Pero al margen de esto mangurrián, que me importa lo que votes una soberana mierda, al contrario que tú que sí te preocupas por lo que voten los demás...


Eres muuuuuuuuuuu tonto


No te preocupes tontojmdp; te lo voy a desarrollar masticaíto


Resulta que Ciudadanos que se alía con Libertas en las europeas por mediación de Julio Ariza con el PP para frenar a UPyD en 2009, 


¿es un partido de cuasiextrema izquierda segun tú en 2014?[/size]* 

:XX: :XX:


Ay que me despollo, so anormal.


_Sí. Julio Ariza siempre pactaba este tipo de operaciones con el PP, y específicamente con Mariano Rajoy, a quien vendió la operación como una forma de frenar a UPyD, que en aquellos años iba con velocidad de crucero, aunque había cometido el error de descuidar el flanco catalán, centrada en Madrid, que es donde se atisbaba negocio y botín electoral. De esa manera, Julio Ariza no se enfrentaba con el PP y podía participar en una operación europea.

Libertas-Ciudadanos puede interpretarse como parte de ese “juego sucio” de Julio Ariza en favor del PP y de Mariano Rajoy, del que esperaba que fuera su cuerno de la abundancia. Con Libertas-Ciudadanos se frenaba a UPyD, que no había conseguido consolidarse en Cataluña, en favor de Ciudadanos, considerada una marca blanca del PP, alguien con quien se podía pactar en el futuro._

Un fundador de Intereconomía desvela el pacto entre Albert Rivera y el millonario irlandés que le


*[size=+2]Lee lee tontojmdp[/size]*








*[size=+2]AsíN que Ciudadanos es un partido a la izquierda del PSOE ¿no?[/size]*

:8:

:XX:

[youtube]YQqrIr202es[/youtube]


*[size=+2]Ay que ver, lo que mantiene el pan[/size]* :rolleye:

.


----------



## Tarúguez (6 Jun 2017)

jmdp dijo:


> Te mintieron con lo de ETA y tu sectarismo y estulticia hizo que te tragases la mentira.
> 
> Las propuestas de C's por entonces dejaban al PSOE a su derecha lo cual no quiere decir que fuesen otra cosa que centro izquierda. Y como tu dices lo que buscaron es fagocitar a otro partido de centro izquierda, UPyD.
> Pues para no importarte lo que voto hay que ver el tiempo que llevas empeñado en clasificarme como votante de ZP simplemente por que a mi no me tomaron por idiota tras el 11M y no sigo una decada mas tarde buscando la megaconspiracion que demuestre que a quienes creiste tambien fueron engañados.




Claro, claro habiéndose aliado con Libertas en 2009 :bla: :bla:

:XX:


tontojmdp


Claro, mi sectarismo cuando pienso lo mismo que Anguita y Sánchez Fornet en lo referido al 11-M


Es que has sido votante de Zp, yo no me avergüenzo de decir que voté al pp en 2000 y 2004, pero tú si te avergüenzas de decir que votaste a Zp en 2004 y 2008


Por que luego te la metió con el art. 135 ¿eh perillán?


Ves como eres tonto, en todo momento digo que Aznar mintió, con lo de eta y con lo de los moros, yo no necesito justificar a Aznar pavo, que estás pavo.

Hala a pastar

.


----------



## Tarúguez (6 Jun 2017)

jmdp dijo:


> Veo que por que no fuese tan estupido como tu deduces que vote a ZP, cuando no he votado nunca al PSOE pues ya te he dicho que por suerte pede votar a CHA por quien se presentaba y luego una vez en Madrid opte por lo menos malo.
> Lo grave es que en un foro como este no te averguences de haber sido complice de la burbuja inmobiliaria sino que por sectarismo presumes de ello.




Por eso también te avergüenzas de haber votado a Zp en 2004 y 2008 aparte de la clavada que te metieron con el 135, Zapatero infló aún más la burbuja.

¿O nó?

Y te repito, soy tan sectario que pienso lo mismo que Anguita y el otro en lo del 11-M

Pavo, que estás pavo



jmdp dijo:


> Por lo que veo a la derecha sin complejos ni se la ve ni se la espera por este foro. Por que crees que no me iba a gustar C's al haber estado con Libertas en 2009?
> Ellos mismos se definian en 2006 como progresistas.



Claro y el PP se define como liberal y Pablo Iglesias como socialdemócrata no te jode, y tú te lo crees ¿verdad?
.


----------



## Tarúguez (6 Jun 2017)

jmdp dijo:


> Algo me dice que tu y Anguita no pensais lo mismo sobre el 11M pero no espero que te des cuenta de algo tan obvio.




Ves como estás tonto, O´Shea que aquí Priede y yo dicendo que básicamente fueron los franceses con el ok usano (eso si no es que participaron activamente) desde hace años y tú con tu absurda teoría de los moritos. 


Anguita dice esto


Escúchalo a partir del 3:11 so calamidad

[youtube]c0cNQeCvB0s[/youtube]


Y Sánchez Fornet 

*Por los datos que he ido conociendo en aquellos días y en años posteriores creo que sobre ese atentado hay algunos extremos que aclarar, y que para hacerlo [size=+2]habría que empezar por saber qué hicieron los servicios secretos de Francia y Marruecos (entonces trabajaban muy unidos aunque años después tuvieron fuertes enfrentamientos)[/size], porque en las semanas anteriores su silencio en las relaciones con los servicios secretos y de información de España fue muy sonora. 


[size=+2]Y de paso, que la CIA diga si supo algo o no de lo que se estaba preparando[/size], o la razón por la que un avión suyo partió esa misma tarde desde territorio español hacia Irak. Que no debamos esperar cincuenta años para que se desclasifiquen documentos secretos de uno u otro país y entonces, ya con la distancia y el sedante del tiempo, se conozcan detalles del atentado que hoy permanecen ocultos.[/I]

[...]*

11M, trece años después | Confidencial Andaluz


Pero como eres tan corto y te pones tan en evidencia TÚ CREES QUE YO NO PIENSO LO MISMO QUE ANGUITA CUANDO YO, M. PRIEDE, SISEBUTO Y ALGUNO MÁS LLEVAMOS AÑOS DICIÉNDOLO EN ESTE HILO

¿TIENES ALGÚN PROBLEMA DE COMPRENSIÓN?

NO, SIN ACRITUD, EN SERIO

.

---------- Post added 06-jun-2017 at 04:09 ----------

[size=+2]*Lo has oído "u" qué, no se postula por ninguna de las opciones eta ni al quaeda, se postula por implicaciones de fuera de España, de alta política


Te queda claro de una p. vez*[/size]


A ver si vas dejando ya de dar la murga, pesao, que eres mu pesao

.


----------



## Tarúguez (6 Jun 2017)

jmdp dijo:


> :bla: :bla: :bla:






jmdp dijo:


> Creer que un trozo de mierda fascista como MrVago va a votar a *[size=+2]un partido a la izquierda del PSOE como C's[/size]* es para hacérselo mirar











:: ::


:XX:


[youtube]YQqrIr202es[/youtube]

.


----------



## M. Priede (6 Jun 2017)

Tarúguez



> Priede y yo dicendo que básicamente fueron los franceses con el ok usano (eso si no es que participaron activamente)



Yo apostaría por los gringos. Francia no estaba en la estructura militar en esa fecha; no sé si eso le permitía participar de manera tan activa, y digo activa porque casi seguro que los explosivos fueron colocados en los vagones durante esas maniobras. Acuérdate del avión norteamericano que salió de Palma de Mallorca inmediatamente después de los atentados. Y ahora no recuerdo el nombre, pero Swing señalaba a un militar de la CIA que no se cortaba un pelo: llegar él a un sitio y subir el pan: atentado o golpe de Estado por el medio.

Lo de 'no entrar en la estructura militar' de la OTAN, tan socorrido por González, quizá era una manera de no enfadar a Francia obedeciendo ciegamente a EEUU. Al final entramos, en 1997, en el primer gobierno de Aznar, cosa que no debió de gustar a los gabachos. Al final ellos también entraron, aunque desconocemos qué condiciones pusieron. Bueno, una sí que la sabemos.


----------



## Tarúguez (7 Jun 2017)

M. Priede dijo:


> Tarúguez
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Creo que era John E. McLaughlin 

Saludos

.

---------- Post added 07-jun-2017 at 00:52 ----------

Los gabachos le tenían ganas al del bigote por su apoyo a lo de Irak y joderles las inversiones, por lo de Niza, por lo de Mbañe (aseguraba Ana Palacio que tenían documentación que confirmaba que la soberanía de la islita era ecuatoguineana (con lo cual beneficiaba a Exxon Mobil) y no gabonesa (si así fuése le jodía inversiones a la francesa Total), súmale la insistencia del del bigote de reabrir el Plan Baker junto a Buteflika (esto aparte de franceses sobre todo, también perjudicaba a marroquís y usanos por las inversiones en el Sáhara)

*TIEMPO DE HOY / Nº 1.033 18 DE FEBRERO DE 2002

La UE, preocupada por el juego sucio de EE UU y Francia en el Sáhara*

Western Sahara - Sahara Occidental -

No sabría definirme si fue un _fifty-fifty_ después de lo que nos dijo swing de _Alliance Base_, o los usanos dejaron hacer pues ellos nada perdían.


Francia reconoce la existencia de un grupo secreto internacional contra el terrorismo con sede en París *creado en 2002*


Y desde luego que si a Aznar lo premiaron con lo de Rupert Murdoch y la aurífera Barrick Gold, no me olvido que a Ana Palacio la nombraron nada más y nada menos que vicepresidenta del gigante nuclear francés Areva.

Fíjate ( y ya especular mucho) que hasta mal me huele este regalito al bobo solemne (al cual nadie votó ) y eso después de criticarle

El PP enmarca las críticas a España de Sarkozy a las políticas de Zapatero - Republica.com


Sarkozy cede una plaza a Zapatero en la cumbre financiera mundial | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS

Saludos

.


----------



## M. Priede (15 Jul 2017)

Muy interesante.

_de Gaulle'?

Pese a este revés, el Gobierno seguía manteniendo que la posición de Francia era sólo táctica. "Los intereses franceses en Irak son demasiado importantes. Chirac no puede permitirse el lujo de quedarse al margen. Cuando obtenga de Estados Unidos las contrapartidas que busca, se pondrá a la cabeza del desfile", explicaba un ministro. En Defensa avalaban este pronóstico con un acertijo: ¿Dónde está el Charles de Gaulle [el más moderno portaaviones francés]? La respuesta era: navegando por el Mediterráneo, cada vez más cerca del Canal de Suez, para llegar a tiempo al Golfo en cuanto Chirac diese por concluida su "francesada".
Desencuentro en Lanzarote

José María Aznar y Gerhard Schröder ni siquiera se esforzaron en disimular que se detestan. El 11 de febrero de 2003, al término de la cena que cerraba la primera jornada de la cumbre bilateral en Lanzarote, el canciller alemán se levantó sin tomar café y dejó al jefe del Gobierno español con la palabra en la boca. "No te preocupes", dijo Aznar a uno de sus colaboradores, "no es la primera vez que lo hace". Las relaciones de España con el gigante económico de la UE, de íntima alianza en tiempos de Felipe González y Helmut Kohl, han sufrido un profundo deterioro. Al menos, los fondos de cohesión están asegurados hasta el año 2006 y a Aznar no le tocará renegociarlos._

"Esto se nos ha ido de las manos" | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS


----------



## treteers (16 Jul 2017)

1:05:40

ESPI


----------



## M. Priede (17 Jul 2017)

Treteers

Gracias por el vídeo. 

Dice que el 11-s fue un error de los servicios de inteligencia, también lo de Irak, Libia, etc. O sea, que es norma equivocarse y repetir el error continuamente. Qué cosas.

Da la impresión de que a los servicios de inteligencia, también los españoles, los puentean continuamente, pues se desmarca de aquello de las armas de destrucción masiva de Irak, de las primaveras árabes y demás. Pues será que en los blogs donde yo andaba no intoxicaban de lo lindo con las maravillas de las dichosas primaveras, que hasta el más tonto veía lo que había y lo que venía. ¿No tenían nada que ver con eso los servicios de inteligencia? Entonces quién.

Lo que está claro es que muchos intoxicadores y agentes están fuera de control de la inteligencia del propio país, eso es lo que pasa. Que actúan en España como si fuera su finca particular. Hoy mismo lo comentaba en otros hilos, que muchos de ellos ni siquiera son españoles.

Lo único que merece la pena es cuando le preguntan por el 23-f, 11-m y lo de Cataluña.

*Del 23-f* dice lo que ya sabíamos, que había gente implicada. Luego vino Manglano y -eso no lo dice, claro- los 'años de plomo', cuando ETA se dedicó a matar más militares que nunca. Sería bueno saber cuántos de los 300 asesinados de autor desconocido y atribuidos a ETA porque sí, pertenecen a esos años.

*Del 11-m*.... "Se les fue de las manos". ¿A quién? Y no se les fue de las manos, porque los explosivos introducidos en la carrocería de los vagones estaban preparados para causar ese número de muertos, y ahí están las maniobras de la OTAN, además, si se fue de las manos de alguien ese alguien tenía previsto otra cosa diferente a la que ocurrió al final. ¿Un atentado menor para culpar a ETA? ¿Entonces quién decidió ese otro atentado metiéndose por el medio? Pues quien sabía lo que se estaba preparando y -moviéndonos siempre en la base que señala este militar- dio el cambiazo al servicio de otros, que no precisamente del Gobierno.

*Lo de Cataluña*. Dice que todo lo que ahora sale a la luz se sabía desde hace décadas, pero que fue decisión política, no de los servicios de inteligencia, ocultarlo y mostrarlo ahora. Bien, ¿y también acabar con el Rey? *¿Y es decisión del Gobierno del PP sacar a la luz la corrupción del PP?* Eso no se lo cree ni Jiménez Losantos cuando dice -o al menos decía hasta hace poco- que todo era culpa de Soraya -que en teoría está al mando del CNI- para cargarse a Mariano.

Así que o el Gobierno -éste y los anteriores- no controlan los servicios de inteligencia y éstos van por libre, o los servicios de inteligencia están bajo control de otros organismos más poderosos que los gobernantes y el mismo rey. Y no hay vuelta de hoja.

Lo pongo en el momento justo:

ESPIÌAS del CNI - YouTube


----------



## M. Priede (8 Ago 2017)

Documento filtrado: Francia y Alemania proponen crear un 'euroejército' independiente - RT


España no condicionará los acuerdos post-'Brexit' con reclamaciones sobre Gibraltar - RT


----------



## Sapere_Aude (26 Ago 2017)

Upeo el hilo ya que estoy refrescándome la memoria sobre el 11-m. Hay que ver la degeneración intelectual que ha habido en sólo 5 años.


----------



## laresial (28 Ago 2017)

Sapere_Aude dijo:


> Upeo el hilo ya que estoy refrescándome la memoria sobre el 11-m. Hay que ver la degeneración intelectual que ha habido en sólo 5 años.



Quizás no sepamos nunca quienes fueron los autores del 11-M
Pero si sabemos quienes son los cómplices necesarios y encubridores criminales:
La Casta Parasitaria.

Que deberán pagar, tarde o temprano por sus crímenes de alta traición contra España.

11-M: el tren de Santa Eugenia y sus increíbles misterios
_"11-M: el tren de Santa Eugenia y sus increíbles misterios

El autor, ingeniero que ha trabajado tres décadas en el sector ferroviario, analiza lo ocurrido con el coche 190M y aporta datos que cuestionan la labor de investigación en relación con los atentados."_

Un alto mando policial autorizó a Renfe a destruir los trenes del 11-M - Libertad Digital

11-M Descubierto un vagón escondido en RENFE - YouTube

Archivada la querella contra Sánchez Manzano

La magistrada Coro Cillán, era incomoda y la han hundido???

http://www.libertaddigital.com/naci...llan-sufre-un-incendio-en-su-casa-1276438565/

http://www.eldiario.es/politica/Coro-Cillan-condenada-prevaricacion-inhabilitacion_0_184781978.html

http://www.publico.es/politica/juez-coro-cillan-expulsada-carrera.html


----------



## M. Priede (17 Oct 2017)

Dicen aquí que las FyCSE sabían el mismo 11-m que no había sido ETA.

La cúpula de ETA, al enterarse del 11-M: "Esto han tenido que ser los moros"


----------



## M. Priede (3 Dic 2017)

Marisa Flórez: «He editado miles de fotos de guerras en el mundo entero; no he visto imágenes tan terribles como las del 11M»​
Jot Down Cultural Magazine


----------



## M. Priede (11 Mar 2018)

Era la sospechosa desde el principio, y sólo doce días después descubren el cadáver *¡en el maletero de su coche!* ¿Por qué esa demora? Pues porque hoy es el aniversario del 11-m y así hablaremos de esto y no del mayor atentado de la historia de Europa.

_El niño Gabriel Cruz ha sido hallado muerto *doce días después *de que se perdiese su pista en la barriada almeriense de Las Hortichuelas. El Ministerio del Interior ha informado en un comunicado de que el cuerpo del menor, de 8 años, *ha aparecido en el maletero del coche de Ana Julia*, la actual pareja del padre del muchacho, cuando esta trataba de trasladarlo. La mujer ha sido detenida en torno a la una de la tarde y se encuentra en dependencias del instituto armado._

Desaparecidos: Encuentran el cadáver de Gabriel Cruz en el maletero de la pareja de su padre. Noticias de Andalucía

Rectifico: leí mal, aprisa y corriendo, y entendí que el niño llevaba doce días en el maletero. Pero que coincida con el 11-m....


----------



## M. Priede (11 Mar 2018)

Qué vergüenza. Hace uno o dos años acabó culpando a Marruecos; hoy esto:

Federico Jiménez Losantos - 11M/2004 – 8M/2018 : la izquierda golpista toma las calles 14 años después - Libertad Digital

---------- Post added 11-mar-2018 at 16:11 ----------

Luis del Pino con paladas de cal y de arena. Siempre admiraré su labor y la de los Peones Negros, que cabe calificar de inmejorable y valiente. Resultaba imprescindible demoler la versión oficial, y no se me ocurre que se pudiera hacer mejor que ellos.

Lo más destacable:

Todos ellos saben que el 11-M no fue un atentado islamista, sino una operación de inteligencia. Y precisamente por ello no se atreverán nunca a remover la mierda.

Muchas veces me han preguntado, en público y en privado: ¿qué servicios de inteligencia? ¿Nacionales o foráneos? Y aquí hay que distinguir dos aspectos: la ejecución en sí del atentado y la posterior "cobertura" (la fabricación de la versión oficial). Porque quienes elaboraron la cobertura, quienes crearon la versión oficial, NO SON los mismos que ejecutaron el atentado. Si hubieran sido los mismos, no habrían cometido el error garrafal de fabricar una prueba falsa (la bolsa-bomba de Vallecas) incluyendo en ella metralla, cuando en las víctimas del 11-M no aparece metralla. Ese error básico demuestra que quien improvisó a toda prisa la bolsa-bomba de Vallecas en la mañana del 11-M (después del atentado) para usarla como prueba falsa NO SABÍA cómo estaban hechas las bombas de los trenes.

Así que, respondiendo a la pregunta, la "cobertura" del atentado es de fabricación completamente española. De hecho, Fernando Múgica contó en su día cómo hubo varios grupos distintos dentro de las cloacas de nuestros servicios de inteligencia "compitiendo" por colocar las pruebas que les permitieran controlar la investigación oficial. Gracias a esa "competición", el sumario del 11-M es un pastiche plagado de contradicciones y encajado a martillazos. Lo cual al menos nos facilitó la tarea de demostrar la falsedad de la versión oficial.

En cuanto a la ejecución del atentado, carecemos de pruebas para identificar a los autores materiales, pero determinadas características de la operación (la sincronización de las explosiones; el hecho de que éstas se produjeran en las estaciones y no en los trayectos entre una y otra; el hecho de que la primera explosión se produjera en el tren más avanzado, para "inmovilizar" la línea…) apuntan a una cuidadosa y meticulosa preparación y a que la ejecución corrió a cargo de un grupo con considerable experiencia militar. Fue Fernando Múgica el primero en decirme que probablemente la ejecución corriera a cargo de mercenarios a los que jamás llegaremos a identificar. Coincido con él.

*Pero la pregunta sigue siendo la misma: ¿quién contrató a esos mercenarios? ¿Quién decidió y organizó el atentado? ¿Cloacas nacionales o extranjeras? La respuesta es que probablemente las dos.*​
Qué pasó el 11-M - Los enigmas del 11M - Libertad Digital

---------- Post added 11-mar-2018 at 16:20 ----------

Pobre hombre. Me acuerdo de los cabreos que se pillaba en el Blog de Federico cada vez yo que le recordaba que lo habían utilizado dejándole a la vista (se veía desde el satélite) los restos de un vagón del 11-m en un almacén de chatarra.

Ahí, que se vea bien, y así seguir dándole "al manubrio del ludibrio":













Éste es como Reinares pero en pequeñín; no en vano Reinares está en nómina de PRISA. Cuando lees a Reinares te das cuenta de que escribe para catetos, para gente que dice: uy, cuánto sabe este hombre. Que si Afganistán, que si Irak, que si Al Zuwahiri, Ben Laden, que si Alekema Lamari y Aladino y su lámpara. 

Carlos Sánchez de Roda sigue con sus mediciones en los vagones, que si hubo bomba o no en un andén apartado de una estación, no sé si en Santa Eugenia o El Pozo. 

A Sánchez de Roda le ocurre como aquel que dirige un puticlub donde al cliente se le da a escoger el tipo de mujer:

-¿Rubia o morena?

-Morena

-Pase por esta puerta. Y ahora ¿delgada o gordita?

-Gordita

-Pase por aquí. ¿Joven o madura?

-Madura

-Pase por esta puerta...

Y así hasta treinta veces. Al final el cliente se encuentra de nuevo en la puerta del burdel. Y viendo que le han engañado, se cabrea.

-¡Oiga! ¡Pero qué tomadura de pelo es ésta!

*-Pues verá usted: aquí putas no tenemos, pero organización no falta.*

¿Y la autoría? Ah, Sánchez de Roda se dedica a los peritajes y las 'peritaciones', que son como cogitaciones que no salen de la aritmética. 

A eso te lleva el libro de Sánchez de Roda, un hombre que está encantado con su Puente del Río Kwai, sólo que por aquel puente iban a circular trenes y por el de Sánchez de Roda no hay ni tren ni vías. Ni putas. No hay nada, salvo mediciones de un perito encantado de haberse conocido. 

"Los trenes del 11-M se destruyeron porque la realidad no casaba con la versión oficial"


----------



## Ludovicus (11 Mar 2018)

Hoy hace catorce años
de aquella mañana aciaga
en que nos causó la plaga
de Gladio terribles daños.

Vomitivo lo de esta mañana en EsGladio, en especial el siempre grotesco e histriónico Carlos Cuesta.


----------



## sisebuto (11 Mar 2018)

En fin, como bien epilogó el gran Fernando Múgica Goñi, la mentira nos la han colado entre todos y los que nos enredamos ingenuamente en esta gran manipulación creyendo que alguien pretendía destapar la verdad hemos quedado como auténticos gilipollas. _That's all Folks!_


----------



## sisebuto (11 Mar 2018)

jmdp dijo:


> Ciertamente debemos agradecer a los Peones Negros por su inmensa labor realizada. Pocas veces nos hemos podido reír tanto de los pepesunos y palmeros que se creían cualquier estupidez que se les ocurrió con tal de justificar a sus amos. Saludos desde desiertos lejanos.
> 
> ---------- Post added 11-mar-2018 at 19:05 ----------
> 
> ...



Siendo serios, qué puedo comentar sobre tu reducción cuñadista del 11M a ETA y el PePé, que solo demuestra no haberte preocupado en 14 años de profundizar ni medio palmo en el asunto y que parece hacerte pensar, por pura ignorancia, que reconocer que nos han engañado todos -el gobierno en sus dos versiones, la oposición en sus dos versiones, la prensa, los partidos, el REGIMEN- es dar la razón a lo que la mitad de la borregada nacional ya sabía desde el 2004; pues como que no, nada que ver.


----------



## Ludovicus (11 Mar 2018)

Hoy hace catorce años
de la nefasta jornada
en que nos causó la Espada
del Poder horribles daños.

Gladio = Espada


----------



## M. Priede (11 Mar 2018)

sisebuto dijo:


> Siendo serios, qué puedo comentar sobre tu reducción cuñadista del 11M a ETA y el PePé, que solo demuestra no haberte preocupado en 14 años de profundizar ni medio palmo en el asunto y que parece hacerte pensar, por pura ignorancia, que reconocer que nos han engañado todos -el gobierno en sus dos versiones, la oposición en sus dos versiones, la prensa, los partidos, el REGIMEN- es dar la razón a lo que la mitad de la borregada nacional ya sabía desde el 2004; pues como que no, nada que ver.



El problema es que no trolea; se cree lo que dice.


----------



## Tarúguez (12 Mar 2018)

jmdp dijo:


> Ciertamente debemos agradecer a los Peones Negros por su inmensa labor realizada. Pocas veces nos hemos podido reír tanto de los pepesunos y palmeros que se creían cualquier estupidez que se les ocurrió con tal de justificar a sus amos. Saludos desde desiertos lejanos.
> 
> ---------- Post added 11-mar-2018 at 19:05 ----------
> 
> ...




Quizá un pelín después que Ibarretxe

Ibarretxe 11-M - YouTube


o El País








Si hasta el mismo Otegi andaba preguntando que si habían sido ellos, por que si habían sido ellos se tenía que ir de España.

*Además, Interior sabía por entonces que el propio Arnaldo Otegi había estado haciendo llamadas durante todo el día a personas del mundo etarra en las que preguntó: "¿Hemos sido nosotros? Porque si hemos sido nosotros me tengo que ir de España". La respuesta que recibió fue: "No, no hemos sido nosotros, han tenido que ser los moros".*

Esparza Luri: "¡A mí nadie me ha pedido material para Madrid!" | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS


Sigues igual de gilipollas, no sales de que Aznar mintió.


LO SABEMOS BOBO.


¿A VER, ILUMÍNANOS, MINTIÓ AZNAR CUANDO EMPEZÓ A DAR VEROSIMILTUD A LA AUTORÍA ISLAMISTA?


¿MINTIÓ AZNAR CUANDO EN GEORGETOWN HABLO DE AL QAEDA, AL ANDALUS Y EL 711?


A LA ESPERA QUEDO DE SI MINTIÓ ENTONCES O NO
.

---------- Post added 12-mar-2018 at 02:20 ----------




jmdp dijo:


> partes de una mentira. Yo nunca asocio a esta con el 11m, eso es cosa de los pepesunos y sus palmeros. De momento tenemos un atentado y un gobierno que nos suelta una mentira que es de todo menos improvisada.
> 
> ---------- post added 11-mar-2018 at 20:38 ----------
> 
> ...




¿la oposición no mintió incriminando a los islamistas?

De nuevo, espero tu esclarecedora respuesta
.


----------



## Victor Chanov (12 Mar 2018)

M. Priede dijo:


> ¿Por qué esa demora? Pues porque hoy es el aniversario del 11-m y así hablaremos de esto y no del mayor atentado de la historia de Europa



Han pasado 14 años y la gente cada vez se acuerda menos del 11-M, es una pena pero es así, además año tras año se empeñan en ocultar esa fecha

Se habla más del 23-F o del 20-N, año tras año, que del 11-M... Eso nos debe de dar una pista sobre lo inconveniente que resulta tratar este asunto


----------



## Tarúguez (12 Mar 2018)

jmdp dijo:


> Aznar pudo haber dicho a mediodía del día 11 que no había sido ETA. Sin embargo teníamos a Rajoy el día 13 que tenía la convicción moral de que había sido ETA. Semejante mentira no la cuentas si no sabes que es lo que ha pasado y obviamente hay una opción peor que la islamista.
> 
> Obviamente si para defender así pones lo que decía el pais e Ibarretxe y omites lo que decían otros medios o el gobierno no es por casualidad.



Que no me cuentes tu vida. Mintió o no mintió Aznar, Zapatero, el Tribunal cuando sacó (Aznar) y admitieron los demás la autoría islamista? SIGUES ELUDIENDO LA RESPUESTA.


----------



## Nefersen (12 Mar 2018)

Cuando lo padres colocan los regalos de reyes, está mal que los niños los espíen para intentar descubrir el engaño. Es por vuestro bien.


----------



## Ludovicus (12 Mar 2018)

Nefersen dijo:


> Cuando lo padres colocan los regalos de reyes, está mal que los niños los espíen para intentar descubrir el engaño. Es por vuestro bien.



Cuéntanos más.
¿Alguna experiencia personal después de haber explicado en Burbuja cómo se organiza un atentado "yihadista" para que los tontos útiles se coman el marrón y los que saben de qué va la cosa se vayan de rositas?


----------



## Nefersen (12 Mar 2018)

Ludovicus dijo:


> Cuéntanos más.
> ¿Alguna experiencia personal después de haber explicado en Burbuja cómo se organiza un atentado "yihadista" para que los tontos útiles se coman el marrón y los que saben de qué va la cosa se vayan de rositas?




El 11M es "otro nivel". Quien se acerca a la verdad, puede desaparecer. 

Con caracter general todos intuimos que "servicios secretos" organizaron un golpe de timón para recuperar el eje Franco Germano. Más allá de eso, toda investigación es inútil o peor, peligrosa.


----------



## Ludovicus (12 Mar 2018)

Nefersen dijo:


> El 11M es "otro nivel". Quien se acerca a la verdad, puede desaparecer.
> 
> Con caracter general todos intuimos que "servicios secretos" organizaron un golpe de timón para recuperar el eje Franco Germano. Más allá de eso, toda investigación es inútil o peor, peligrosa.



¿El 11-M es otro nivel dentro del "yihadismo"? ¿Por qué?


----------



## Nefersen (12 Mar 2018)

Ludovicus dijo:


> ¿El 11-M es otro nivel dentro del "yihadismo"? ¿Por qué?



El 11M no tiene nada que ver con el yihadismo.


----------



## Ludovicus (12 Mar 2018)

Nefersen dijo:


> El 11M no tiene nada que ver con el yihadismo.



No nos vaciles, hombre: ¿por qué es más peligroso investigar la falsa bandera del 11-M que la falsa bandera del terrorismo yihadista en general?


----------



## spam (12 Mar 2018)

Sí, Nefersen, cuenta más, porfa. Este hilo es el lugar adecuado.


----------



## Nefersen (12 Mar 2018)

Ludovicus dijo:


> No nos vaciles, hombre: ¿por qué es más peligroso investigar la falsa bandera del 11-M que la falsa bandera del terrorismo yihadista en general?



Porque el tercer círculo de este incidente involucró a los mismos señores que vigilan foros como éste.

¿Cuantos eventos conoces que hayan cambiado un gobierno? Yo sólo 2. El 23F y el 11M. Los demás incidentes están en otro nivel.


----------



## Tarúguez (12 Mar 2018)

jmdp dijo:


> bla bla bla, bla bla bla y bla bla bla





jmdp dijo:


> Aznar pudo haber dicho a mediodía del día 11 que no había sido ETA. Sin embargo teníamos a Rajoy el día 13 que tenía la convicción moral de que había sido ETA. Semejante mentira no la cuentas si no sabes que es lo que ha pasado y obviamente hay una opción peor que la islamista.
> 
> Obviamente si para defender así pones lo que decía el pais e Ibarretxe y omites lo que decían otros medios o el gobierno no es por casualidad.





*Que no me cuentes tu vida. ¿Mintió o no mintió Aznar, Zapatero, el Tribunal cuando sacó (Aznar) y admitieron los demás la autoría islamista?* 

SIGUES ELUDIENDO LA RESPUESTA

SIGUES ELUDIENDO LA RESPUESTA

SIGUES ELUDIENDO LA RESPUESTA

SIGUES ELUDIENDO LA RESPUESTA

SIGUES ELUDIENDO LA RESPUESTA

SIGUES ELUDIENDO LA RESPUESTA

SIGUES ELUDIENDO LA RESPUESTA

SIGUES ELUDIENDO LA RESPUESTA

SIGUES ELUDIENDO LA RESPUESTA

SIGUES ELUDIENDO LA RESPUESTA
.


----------



## Tarúguez (12 Mar 2018)

jmdp dijo:


> bla bla bla, bla bla bla y bla bla bla



*Que no me cuentes tu vida. ¿Mintió o no mintió Aznar, Zapatero, el Tribunal cuando sacó (Aznar) y admitieron los demás la autoría islamista?* 

SIGUES ELUDIENDO LA RESPUESTA

SIGUES ELUDIENDO LA RESPUESTA

SIGUES ELUDIENDO LA RESPUESTA

SIGUES ELUDIENDO LA RESPUESTA

SIGUES ELUDIENDO LA RESPUESTA

SIGUES ELUDIENDO LA RESPUESTA

SIGUES ELUDIENDO LA RESPUESTA

SIGUES ELUDIENDO LA RESPUESTA

SIGUES ELUDIENDO LA RESPUESTA

SIGUES ELUDIENDO LA RESPUESTA
.


----------



## Ludovicus (12 Mar 2018)

Nefersen dijo:


> Porque el tercer círculo de este incidente involucró a los mismos señores que vigilan foros como éste.
> 
> ¿Cuantos eventos conoces que hayan cambiado un gobierno? Yo sólo 2. El 23F y el 11M. Los demás incidentes están en otro nivel.



Bueno, la madre de todos los "incidentes" es el 11-S, que cambió varios gobiernos de Oriente Medio y la política mundial.


----------



## spam (12 Mar 2018)

Nefersen dijo:


> Porque el tercer círculo de este incidente involucró a los mismos señores que vigilan foros como éste.
> 
> ¿Cuantos eventos conoces que hayan cambiado un gobierno? Yo sólo 2. El 23F y el 11M. Los demás incidentes están en otro nivel.



Cómo funciona lo de los círculos? Cuáles son los dos primeros? La trama de ejecución y la de ocultación?


----------



## Nefersen (12 Mar 2018)

jmdp dijo:


> En algo tienes razón, los pepesunos no tienen nada que ver con el yihadismo.



Este tema te queda grande, Jaimito.


----------



## Ludovicus (12 Mar 2018)

Nefersen dijo:


> Este tema te queda grande, Jaimito.



Le quedan grandes hasta los trajes hechos a medida, como decía Paco Umbral de Rafael Simancas.


----------



## Nefersen (12 Mar 2018)

Ludovicus dijo:


> Bueno, la madre de todos los "incidentes" es el 11-S, que cambió varios gobiernos de Oriente Medio y la política mundial.



Sin duda. Pero explorarlo no es peligroso para un español. Lo que pensemos nosotros se las trae floja. Ahora bien... Busca la lista en internet de investigadores americanos del 11S muertos en extrañas circunstancias.

---------- Post added 12-mar-2018 at 18:57 ----------




spam dijo:


> Cómo funciona lo de los círculos? Cuáles son los dos primeros? La trama de ejecución y la de ocultación?



1º Círculo: Planificación. (Gran Oriente, Grado 33)

2º Círculo: Ejecución. (Francia y Marruecos)

3º Círculo: Ocultación (y manipulación). (España)


----------



## Ludovicus (12 Mar 2018)

Nefersen dijo:


> Sin duda. Pero explorarlo no es peligroso para un español. Lo que pensemos nosotros se las trae floja. Ahora bien... Busca la lista en internet de investigadores americanos del 11S muertos en extrañas circunstancias.



Fueron suicidios ¡y vale ya!
(Ya ves que te hago caso).


----------



## Nefersen (12 Mar 2018)

Ludovicus dijo:


> Fueron suicidios ¡y vale ya!
> (Ya ves que te hago caso).



Hay frases aún más célebres. Como la del fiscal en su resumen final: 

"No sabemos cuales fueron los explosivos usados, PERO ESO DA IGUAl. Lo que sabemos con seguridad es que la dinamita vino de la mina Conchita". :XX:

Algo así como decir: "Puede que la víctima haya muerto de un disparo, pero eso no importa. Lo que sabemos con seguridad es que el acusado llevaba una navaja". 

Lógica non sequitur, pero como para poner una tienda y venderla. 


De todas formas, a estas alturas, vuelvo a lo que ya dije: 

Cuando los padres colocan los regalos de Reyes, no es bonito espiarles y descubrir el engaño....


----------



## M. Priede (4 May 2018)

Cada día tienen menos vergüenza. Cuando no es Marruecos es ETA y cuando no "las cloacas".

Madre mía, con el mérito que reunieron en su día

Javier Somalo - ETA y el 11-M - Libertad Digital


----------



## spam (5 May 2018)

Qué alegría que hayas reabierto el hilo, amigo Priede.


----------



## Tarúguez (5 May 2018)

M. Priede dijo:


> Cada día tienen menos vergüenza. Cuando no es Marruecos es ETA y cuando no "las cloacas".
> 
> Madre mía, con el mérito que reunieron en su día
> 
> Javier Somalo - ETA y el 11-M - Libertad Digital




Joder *M. Priede*


¿No le ves un parecido?

Joan Valls - Patatas de tortilla - Libertad Digital


Saludos
.


----------



## Tarúguez (5 May 2018)

jmdp dijo:


> A quienes os queda grande este tema es a los fachuzos pepesunos como tú que todavía no asumís que os mintieron para tratar de arañar unos votos en el mejor de los casos.




Ibarretxe 11-M - YouTube

.


----------



## Tarúguez (5 May 2018)

jmdp dijo:


> Quieres culpar a Ibarretxe por creerse las mentiras de tus amos? Adelante.




Mis amos -espera que me los rasque- acabo de rascármelos en este momento.


Los tuyos por descontado, nunca reconocerás que lo son.


Mermao.








.


----------



## h2o ras (5 May 2018)

Sea como fuere, en mi opinión: Eta, Psoe, Erc y otros anti-españoles y separatistas, están implicados, por acción u omisión.


----------



## Tarúguez (5 May 2018)

jmdp dijo:


> Y una nueva cortina de humo para no reconocer que tus amos nos mintieron por rascar un puñado de votos en el mejor de los casos.




Ya te dije quien son mis amos

Mis cojones.

Yo ya dejé de votar válido después de 2004.


Tú aún has seguido comiendo ojetes y dando subvenciones, mamón.









Hasta a C´s votaste mamón. 








Tus amos.


:XX::XX:

.


----------



## Tarúguez (5 May 2018)

h2o ras dijo:


> Sea como fuere, en mi opinión: Eta, Psoe, Erc y otros anti-españoles y separatistas, están implicados, por acción u omisión.





No voy a defender a esos hijos de puta, pero no creo en la implicación de eta en el 11-M


Hasta Otegi preguntaba: ¿Hemos sido nosotros?

*↓↓↓*

Esparza Luri: "¡A mí nadie me ha pedido material para Madrid!" | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS

.


----------



## Tarúguez (5 May 2018)

jmdp dijo:


> Tú respuesta ante uno de tu cuerda te retrata perfectamente. *Si, vote a C’s*, pero obviamente ahora tienen que dar un cambio brutal para que vuelva a hacerlo. Mi fidelidad votando no es que sea muy alta.



:ouch:

:XX::XX:


La mía tampoco, so mamón.




















.
.


----------



## h2o ras (5 May 2018)

Tarúguez dijo:


> No voy a defender a esos hijos de puta, pero no creo en la implicación de eta en el 11-M
> 
> 
> Hasta Otegi preguntaba: ¿Hemos sido nosotros?
> ...



Sea como fuere, en mi opinión: Eta, Psoe, Erc y otros anti-españoles y separatistas, están implicados, *por acción u omisión. *


----------



## Tarúguez (5 May 2018)

jmdp dijo:


> Veo que te da las gracias tu compañero de piara.




El votante de Ciudadanos se pica

:XX::XX:
.


----------



## Tarúguez (5 May 2018)

jmdp dijo:


> Me hace gracia ver que intentes pasar por apolítico mientras repites lo mismo que en su momento vomitó el esprinter de la radio.




TON-TO-DEL-CU-LO


Ser apartidista, no es ser apolítico, so melón.


Tú si que se ve que eres un gran propartidista, y con gran ojo...

:XX::XX:

*CIUDADANOS A LA IZQUIERDA DEL PSOE*










jmdp dijo:


> Creer que un trozo de mierda fascista como MrVago va a votar a *[size=+2]un partido a la izquierda del PSOE como C's[/size]* es para hacérselo mirar



:XX::XX:

.


----------



## M. Priede (5 May 2018)

Tarúguez dijo:


> Joder *M. Priede*
> 
> 
> ¿No le ves un parecido?
> ...




Hace bastantes años que vengo diciendo que Joan Valls es Federico Jiménez Losantos. En algunas columnas se nota mucho.

Oyente: Bien, permítame un minuto más. El 11-M, al margen de algunos avances, se ha consolidado como algo inexpugnable, pero no por la connivencia de élites y de encubridores, sino por la actitud de su víctima principal, que es el pueblo, lo que una vez fue una incipiente ciudadanía, rápidamente abortada. En realidad, al situarnos por encima del pueblo, creemos saber qué es lo que le conviene y, en consecuencia, tratamos de aplicarle una receta en forma de entrega de luz y conocimiento, todo muy prometeico. Pero la masa tiene muy interiorizado que la verdad nos hará, haría, liebres, que el esclarecimiento de los hechos nos mostrará una realidad tan repugnante, que todos correremos como lagomorfos para huir de semejante estercolero o para molernos a palos los unos a los otros. Y eso es algo que los cerebros del 11-M conocían muy bien cuando diseñaron la matanza. Una historia de atentados de la ETA les había demostrado que la nación entera no deseaba enfrentarse a lo que muchos se huelen que hay detrás de este asunto. Si los ciudadanos se temen que la verdad los hará liebres en desbandada, entonces no hace falta tomar demasiadas precauciones una vez cometida la matanza. *Torres más altas han caído en otros lugares sin que se haya desmoronado el tongo evidente.* No, el primer paso es asumir que la sociedad no quiere saber, que el espíritu de los tiempos es ése. Investigar es una obligación moral, pero siempre siendo conscientes de que la sociedad no sólo no demanda conocer la verdad, sino que prefiere la mentira. Suena duro, pero lamentablemente es así. Otra cosa es que las minorías sean las que ponen en marcha los cambios, pero a lo mejor son plenamente observables dentro de dos o tres décadas y, para entonces, muchos se habrán desmovilizado por el camino. La masa es estúpida en la forma, pero no en el fondo. 

- Seguir leyendo: Joan Valls - La verdad nos hará liebres - Libertad Digital​


----------



## Ludovicus (5 May 2018)

M. Priede dijo:


> Hace bastantes años que vengo diciendo que Joan Valls es Federico Jiménez Losantos. En algunas columnas se nota mucho.



Sigo sin estar de acuerdo. El artículo que cuelga Tarúguez no tiene el estilo literario de FJL y es demasiado "conspiranoico" para ser de alguien tan simplista como Losantos. De hecho es sorprendente que se haya publicado en LD; parece de Burbuja.


----------



## Tarúguez (26 May 2018)

*2008*

El gigante nuclear Areva ficha a Ana Palacio - Expansión.com

*2017*

Marruecos ficha a Ana Palacio para defender que el Sáhara es parte de Marruecos

.


----------



## M. Priede (26 May 2018)

Tarúguez dijo:


> *2008*
> 
> El gigante nuclear Areva ficha a Ana Palacio - Expansión.com
> 
> ...



Muy bueno enlaces, Tarúguez. Ahí tenemos a nuestros patriotas de hojalata.

---------- Post added 26-may-2018 at 17:19 ----------

Lobby de Aznar ante Macri por la minera Barrick - LA NACION

El grupo de Rupert Murdoch propone renovar como consejero a Aznar tras pagarle otros 225.916 dólares


----------



## Ludovicus (26 May 2018)

Tarúguez dijo:


> Marruecos ficha a Ana Palacio para defender que el Sáhara es parte de Marruecos



Acojonante la cara dura de la sujeta. Dice en su "aclaración" al artículo:

"Por aclarar la cuestión, no he «fichado» por Marruecos. Sí es cierto que formo parte del Consejo Asesor del Grupo Marroquí OCP, primer productor global de fosfato".

Lo que no dice es que esa empresa pertenece al estado marroquí, como se explica en la página 11 del informe disponible aquí:

El Sector de Los Fosfatos en Marruecos: Grupo OCP

Así que por supuesto que ha fichado por Marruecos.


----------



## Tarúguez (26 May 2018)

Ludovicus dijo:


> Acojonante la cara dura de la sujeta. Dice en su "aclaración" al artículo:
> 
> "Por aclarar la cuestión, no he «fichado» por Marruecos. Sí es cierto que formo parte del Consejo Asesor del Grupo Marroquí OCP, primer productor global de fosfato".
> 
> ...




Curiosísimo

Primero ficha por Areva, el gigante nuclear francés y luego por la "fosfatera" marroquí OCP.

Con todo el morro, la amiguita de Colin Powell que defendía a capa y espada que había sido eta.

Claro, eran otros tiempos
.


----------



## M. Priede (7 Jun 2018)

Es la tesis de Jiménez Losantos

AUDIO. Desvelan la verdad del 11-M: "El atentado se planificó en París por los servicios secretos franceses y marroquíes"


----------



## M. Priede (9 Jun 2018)

FJL explica -si se puede decir así- la tesis marroquí. Naturalmente Marruecos tiene un peso militar y económico inmenso, capaz de imponer sus intereses al resto del mundo, especialmente a la OTAN.

Y las pruebas falsas las colocó la policía mala, por supuesto toda del PSOE.

MINUTO 3:31:

Federico JimÃ©nez Losantos a las 8: Pablo Iglesias amenaza a SÃ¡nchez con un "calvario" - YouTube


----------



## Ludovicus (9 Jun 2018)

M. Priede dijo:


> FJL explica -si se puede decir así- la tesis marroquí. Naturalmente Marruecos tiene un peso militar y económico inmenso, capaz de imponer sus intereses al resto del mundo, especialmente a la OTAN.
> 
> Y las pruebas falsas las colocó la policía mala, por supuesto toda del PSOE.
> 
> ...



FJL sirve a sus amos. Nada más.


----------



## Tarúguez (10 Jun 2018)

La asociación 11-M premia al jefe de los Tedax que no supo identificar los explosivos

*10 junio, 2018 13:35*


La asociación 11-M Afectados del Terrorismo ha galardonado con el premio Por la memoria y la paz al comisario Juan Jesús Sánchez Manzano, jefe de los Tedax cuando la masacre de los trenes en el peor ataque yihadista en suelo europeo: 193 muertos y miles de heridos en Madrid.

El nombre del inspector Manzano se hizo popular porque no fue capaz de identificar los explosivos utilizados en los atentados, una de las principales lagunas de un caso cerrado en falso si reparamos en los cabos sueltos, inexactitudes y contradicciones sobre los que se construyó la verdad oficial.

El premio Por la memoria y la paz reconoce la labor y trayectoria de asociaciones, entidades y particulares que se han distinguido por sus méritos en la lucha contra todo tipo de violencia y terrorismo. Aunque nadie puede discutir que Manzano ha tenido un protagonismo indudable, como policía, en hacer frente a los zarpazos del terror, los claroscuros en lo que refiere a la indagación y pesquisas sobre el material explosivo utilizado en los atentados de los trenes planean sobre su trayectoria. En este sentido, que la Asociación 11-M Afectados del Terrorismo lo premie no deja de resultar llamativo.

El rostro más significado y reconocible de esta asociación fue Pilar Manjón, madre de un muchacho asesinado aquella mañana aciaga y, por tanto, víctima también de los atentados de aquella mañana de jueves en Atocha, Santa Eugenia y el Pozo del Tío Raimundo.

El inspector pronunció un emotivo discurso en clave biográfica en el que explicó, a su manera, cuál fue su actuación tras la masacre. En su relato, Manzano se presenta prácticamente como un chivo expiatorio.

También dice que “después de las elecciones, unos pocos periodistas liderados por Pedro J. Ramírez y Casimiro García-Abadillo, desde el periódico El Mundo, y el locutor Federico Jiménez Losantos, desde la Cope y Libertad Digital, siguieron manteniendo que ETA había cometido el atentado. Después de la sentencia, en 2007, cuando ese mensaje no se podía mantener, empezaron a difundir hipótesis y teorías sobre una conspiración policial contra el Gobierno de España”.

Este relato de parte no se corresponde con la verdad y tiende a menospreciar con el trazo grueso de una supuesta teoría de la conspiración a todos aquello periodistas que, frente al rodillo de la verdad oficial, siguieron investigando y poniendo el foco en las lagunas y sombras de una investigación que dejó mucho que desear.


*Informaciones veraces*

Sánchez Manzano interpuso una demanda contra los tres periodistas y contra el fallecido Fernando Múgica. El inspector, que reclamaba la friolera de 300.000 euros, perdió la demanda y recurrió.

La Audiencia Provincial de Madrid subrayó en su auto la "diligencia informativa" y la "veracidad" del trabajo de los informadores demandados y subrayó que "la verdad periodística no tiene por qué coincidir con la verdad judicial". 

.


----------



## M. Priede (10 Jun 2018)

Tarúguez

Menos mal que no nos va la vida en esto, ni tampoco ganamos o perdemos. Si fuera así sería devastador ver todo lo que llevamos visto en 14 años.


----------



## Tarúguez (10 Jun 2018)

M. Priede dijo:


> Tarúguez
> 
> Menos mal que no nos va la vida en esto, ni tampoco ganamos o perdemos. Si fuera así sería devastador ver todo lo que llevamos visto en 14 años.










Saludos 
.


----------



## M. Priede (20 Ago 2018)

López Bru:

Hace más de un año, en este mismo foro, le pregunté al Sr. Apezarena cómo se pudo enterar 5 horas antes de una prueba tan capital para el devenir del 11-M, asunto que, por si no hubiera otros mil motivos para desecharla, la convertían claramente en fraudulenta…

Desgraciadamente, no sólo no obtuve respuesta de mi interlocutor, sino que el Sr. Apezarena eliminó de su blog mi post, algo que, mucho me temo, le puede ocurrir de nuevo al que ahora estoy escribiendo, aunque nada me gustaría más que recibir satisfacción de mi petición, recibiendo una respuesta del Sr. Apezarena que nos dé luz sobre la inaudita “anunciación” de una prueba que tenía que aparecer 5 horas después.

En cuanto al abogado De Pablo, fue un destacado abogado de las víctimas en el 11-M, muy mediático y de los que fue encasillado -como al que esto escribe- en la trama de los creadores de “las teorías de la conspiración del 11-M”, entre otras razones por su libro “La Cuarta Trama”.

Si embargo, el hecho es que a pesar de los variados recursos y querellas de De Pablo, principalmente con el asunto del jefe los Tedax Sánchez Manzano, todas ellas quedaron en nada. Y yo me pregunto por qué quedó siempre fuera del foco inquisidor de De Pablo el todopoderoso Comisario General Santiago Cuadro Jaén, el jefe de Sánchez Manzano, la persona que tuvo más relevancia, mando y presencia en todas las decisiones que desembocaron en la destrucción de las verdaderas pruebas del 11-M: los restos de los focos de explosión de los trenes y los propios trenes, así como en la aparición de la fraudulenta prueba “oficial” fundamental: la mochila de Vallecas. En todos esos escenarios la presencia de Cuadro Jaén fue determinante, con los funestos resultados que hoy conocemos.

No sé si tendrá algo que ver con esto el hecho de que Cuadro Jaén compartiera, y comparta, con De Pablo, su adscripción al Opus Dei, pertenencia que también les une al Sr. Apezarena, un destacado exponente de la Obra. Pero sea como sea, lo que es altamente significativo son la cantidad de cosas que ocurrieron en todo lo relacionado con el 11-M que han quedado sin explicar, y que han tenido como protagonistas a personas vinculadas al Opus Dei.

La gente en España tiene la falsa idea de que el OpusDei representa a esa derecha “rancia” defensora de la Unidad de España, y, muy probablemente, tenga razón en lo primero, pero nada más alejado de la realidad que lo segundo, empezando por el mandamás, el prelado Ocariz, continuando por el mandamás en España, el Vicario Regional Ramón Herrando Prat de la Riba (nieto del creador del separatismo catalán y el odio a España), pasando necesariamente por el personaje económico más poderoso en la política española (como le confesó un altísimo banquero a Casimiro García Abadillo), Isidro Fainé, el presidente de la Caixa, el gran financiador del separatismo (Omnium Cultural, ANC…) y el principal promotor del objetivo final de la oligarquía económica catalana: el REFORMATORIO CONSTITUCIONAL que he descrito ampliamente en estos años (ver este artículo y siguientes del blog), que daría la Supremacía de Cataluña sobre el resto de España en una relación de vasallaje de la segunda con respecto a la primera, sin vuelta atrás, algo a lo que, en parte, apunta ahora en su artículo Mayor Oreja.

32.- APEZARENA, EL 11-M Y LA PERSECUCIÓN DE CASADO (I) | Las Cloacas del 11M​


----------



## M. Priede (2 Oct 2018)

Luis del Pino sobre Villarejo

Twitter


----------



## Nut (3 Oct 2018)

Fue la OTAN y Aznar sabia*, lo que nunca imaginó fue la magnitud de la masacre.Se asustó y la cagó diciendo lo de la ETA.No obedeció a los jefes.Porqué?

Pues porque él era uno de los promotores de la guerra de Irak y sabía que el 90% de los españoles estaban en contra.Hasta los del PP!

*El Psoe idem.

En todo caso según Gallup el PSOE iba a ganar las elecciones.La cagada de Ansar sólo amplio esa victoria.

The end

Encuesta Gallup - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## M. Priede (3 Oct 2018)

Más bien le planificaron -con su visto bueno- un atentado a su medida, con ETA como autora, y para ello fueron poniéndole trampas: las mochilas de Baqueira, la furgoneta de Cañaveras y las maletas en un vagón del tren en Chamartín. Sólo faltaba la firma de Josu Ternera. Aznar creía que sus cloacas -junto con el apoyo de las cloacas del exterior- estaban iniciando el engaño a los españoles de un atentado de falsa bandera, pero en realidad lo estaban engañando a él. Con eso se encontró el 11-m, con que el engañado era él.


----------



## M. Priede (4 Oct 2018)

El atentado iba a ser de ETA: lo de Cañaveras, Baqueira y Chamartín apuntaba a ETA, no a Al Qaeda. ¿Cómo demonios iba a aceptar un atentado de falsa bandera de autoría islamista, si era precisamente lo que todos temían que ocurriese por su participación en Irak? Desde el minuto uno después del atentado todos los españoles pensaron lo mismo: ¿islamistas o etarras?


----------



## M. Priede (4 Oct 2018)

Tanto si ETA estaba controlada o no por las cloacas, estamos hablando de un atentado de falsa bandera, un atentado realizado por los tuyos, o los que se supone que tú controlas, para echarle la culpa a tu supuesto enemigo.


----------



## zapatitos (4 Oct 2018)

M. Priede dijo:


> *El atentado iba a ser de ETA: lo de Cañaveras, Baqueira y Chamartín apuntaba a ETA, no a Al Qaeda. ¿Cómo demonios iba a aceptar un atentado de falsa bandera de autoría islamista, si era precisamente lo que todos temían que ocurriese por su participación en Irak? Desde el minuto uno después del atentado todos los españoles pensaron lo mismo: ¿islamistas o etarras?*



Esa pregunta os la hacíais los españoles, los vascos excepto el gañán del Ibarretxe y sus adláteres lo teníamos bastante clarito, ETA dificilmente podía estar detrás de un atentado así porque no era su modus operandi.

Saludos.


----------



## M. Priede (5 Oct 2018)

Los vascos también picaron, no sólo Ibarretxe, también Otegui. A lo largo del día las dudas habidas en el primer momento fueron aumentando. Rubalcaba lo dijo en sede del PSOE: si fue ETA hemos perdido las elecciones; si fueron islamistas, ganamos. Por eso cuando quedó clara la versión oficial brindaron con champán.

¿Qué pasó mientras tanto? Que presionaron a Aznar: si quieres que sea ETA, negocia; de no hacerlo así serán islamistas y date por acabado.

López Bru:

Cambio de régimen

Aznar compareció ante los medios de comunicación a las 14:40 del día 11, una hora después de la rueda de prensa del ministro de Interior Acebes. En la alocución de Aznar lo que más se destacó fue que no nombrara a la banda terrorista ETA por su nombre. Los críticos de Aznar querían significar que esta omisión debía obedecer a que el presidente tenía ya datos que apuntaban al terrorismo islamista. No creemos que éste fuera el caso [tampoco lo creyó el representante del PSOE en la Comisión, Álvaro Cuesta: "(...) aunque no se citara a ETA, es cierto que Ud. se refería a ETA" (...)]. No obstante, sus manifestaciones parecen encerrar un mensaje que todavía no se ha desencriptado:​
Estamos del lado de la Constitución. [...] Es también el gran acuerdo sobre nuestro régimen político y es la expresión de nuestra España unida y plural. *No vamos a cambiar de régimen ni porque los terroristas maten ni para que dejen de matar.* Por eso les digo a todos los españoles que no debemos aspirar a nada que no sea la completa derrota del terrorismo, la derrota completa y total. Sin rendición ni condiciones de ninguna clase. No hay negociación posible ni deseable con estos asesinos que tantas veces han sembrado la muerte por toda la geografía de España. [...] Somos una gran nación, somos una gran nación cuya soberanía reside en todos los españoles. Quien decide es el pueblo español, y nunca permitiremos, no vamos a permitir nunca, que una minoría de fanáticos nos imponga nuestras decisiones sobre nuestro futuro.​
*¿A quién se está dirigiendo Aznar? ¿Son normales esas referencias –justo después de un atentado tan brutal– a una eventual "negociación" con los asesinos, o a la posibilidad de que se coarte la capacidad soberana del pueblo español? No lo parece.*

*La impresión es que Aznar está respondiendo a alguien que le estuviera lanzando un reto de gran calado.* *Es llamativa, también, la identidad temática entre las manifestaciones tempranas de Carod-Rovira, Jonan Fernández y la Gran Soflama de Iñaki Gabilondo con el discurso de Aznar, escasas horas después. El contenido de los mensajes que se lanzaron por la mañana en la SER propugnaba una negociación con ETA y la apertura de un ambicioso y radical proceso político que diera satisfacción a las demandas hasta entonces inatendidas de los separatistas. Es el "Tiempo Nuevo" que reclamaba Gabilondo que encaja perfectamente con el "cambio de régimen" al que se refiere Aznar.

¿Podrían tener alguna relación estas referencias? ¿Se le estaba haciendo al presidente algún tipo de oferta o pacto en el que la negociación "política" con ETA fuera una de las condiciones ineludibles? No lo sabemos pero si fue así, Aznar, desde luego, no cedió.*

No deja de ser llamativo que a partir de ese momento empezaran a ocurrir todas las cosas "nuevas" que fueron cambiando la faz y el sentido de los atentados, en esa metamorfosis de las montañas cercanas a los desiertos lejanos, o, si se prefiere, de la chapela al turbante.

¿Destapó Aznar la caja de los truenos por su tozudez y obstinación en mantener firmemente los principios del Estado de Derecho y su determinación en no transigir con el terror? Éste es uno de los mayores enigmas del 11-M.

- Seguir leyendo: Ignacio López Bru - 'Las cloacas del 11-M' - Libertad Digital​
Por cierto, para enigmáticas las palabras de Sarkozy (me acabo de encontrar con esta perla; faltaba un año para que yo dispuesiera de un ordenador):

"La Historia te devolverá tu lugar en España y en Europa"​
Eso puede interpretarse como una condena.

Sarkozy homenajea a Aznar: "La Historia te devolverá tu lugar en España y en Europa" - Libertad Digital


----------



## M. Priede (20 Oct 2018)

Entrevista al Coronel Pedro Baños - 21/09/18 - YouTube


----------



## silenus (22 Oct 2018)

Vaya, baya, ballah: :rolleye:

Interior nombra jefe de la Policía Científica al agente que eliminó las referencias a ETA en el 11-M


----------



## Pato Sentado (23 Oct 2018)

Parece ser que el periodista saudí descuartizado era superamigo del anterior jefe de los servicios secretos saudíes y había amenazado con empezar a largar.


----------



## El que te focka (29 Ene 2019)

A ver si con lo de Villarejo logramos sacar algo en claro. Lo que sí está claro es que los franceses llevan puteándonos toda la vida. Cuando lo de la ETA, tuvimos que llevarle el juego sucio con los GAL a su propia casa para que empezaran a colaborar; con Perejil, Chirac diciéndole al del bigote que pelillos a la mar, y que de paso ya si eso le "devolviera" Ceuta y Melilla al moro, etc... A todo esto, de cara al futuro, a mí me causa particular recelo Manuel Valls. Me da a mí que con este tipo nos la van a colar de alguna manera. 



> *Villarejo asegura que investigó al servicio secreto francés en el caso BBVA*
> 
> Buscaba pruebas de que Francia financió la compra de acciones por medio de Societé Générale para desestabilizar el sistema financiero español.
> 
> ...


----------



## M. Priede (29 Ene 2019)

Quién sabe. Pero lo dudo. De atreverse a algo así Villarejo, o tiene padrinos (no sé quiénes) o acaba en camposanto, eso si aparecen sus restos. Opinar, bue, todo es opinable; filtrar información comprometida, es otra cosa.


----------



## M. Priede (2 Feb 2019)

FJL tiene razón con que Villarejo quiere enredar. Insiste -cuesta trabajo creer a pesar de que ya lo ha dicho multitud de veces, *pero nunca explicado-* en que la autoría es cosa de las cloacas españolas y marroquíes. Mira por donde es la tesis que defendían las cloacas en su blog.

Minuto 24:27

Federico JimÃ©nez Losantos a las 8: Revelaciones de Villarejo ponen el foco en el 11-M - YouTube


----------



## M. Priede (18 Feb 2019)

Caray, cómo se ha puesto Girauta porque le llamaron 'peón negro'.

Desde que la autoría está más que clara, todo el mundo se desmarca: que si fueron las cloacas (¿qué será eso?), Marruecos (eso dice FJL).

Vamos a ver, Girauta, que tampoco ha dicho nadie que la autoría sea del Mossad o de la CIA, hombre, no te pongas así.

La respuesta sin piedad de Girauta a Lastra por llamarle "peÃ³n negro del 11-M"

Girauta protesta porque el PSOE le vincule con la conspiración del 11M que él mismo alentó


----------



## Tarúguez (6 Mar 2019)

Villarejo deja caer que el 11 M fue promovido por un país extranjero - Diario Progresista

Saludos


----------



## M. Priede (6 Mar 2019)

Villarejo extiende tinta de calamar. Y alguien le anima y le da cobertura. ¿Quién? Él conoce las cloacas como nadie.

“Los servicios franceses estaban al tanto de la entrega controlada de los explosivos”, dice Villarejo

Múgica explica poco antes de morir lo que aquí venimos diciendo desde mucho antes que él. Siempre me fascinó las vueltas que dio para nada, quizá obsesionado en buscar demasiados detalles, innecesarios:

Los políticos de ambos signos lo tenían asumido hace tiempo. Era mejor eso que desvelar *que agentes incontrolados de potencias extranjeras hubieran cambiado, sin nadie que se lo impidiera, la historia de España.* *No podían admitir además el control, bordeando la complicidad, que habían desarrollado durante años para alimentar y tener controladas a las bandas del norte y del sur, a ETA y a los musulmanes radicales.*​​*LOS AGENTES INFILTRADOS*​​España era, en las semanas previas a los atentados, un entramado gigantesco de observadores, vigilantes, confidentes y agentes encubiertos. Lo mejor de cada casa estaba en las calles con los ojos bien abiertos. Corría el dinero y se palpaba una euforia prepotente. Los posibles grupos terroristas de uno y otro signo estaban* tan infiltrados, tan controlados, tan neutralizados *que las propias fuerzas de seguridad les daban cuerda para que pudieran seguir adelante sin sospechas, por si tenían que utilizarlos.​​​Las redes de la UCO, de la UCE1 y UCE2, de la UCII y la UCIE, de la UCAO, de la UDYCO, del CNI y un largo etcétera *controlaban las caravanas de la droga, las rutas de los explosivos, las reuniones de los integristas islámicos. Por eso los avisos exteriores solo provocaban sonrisas de suficiencia.*​​*La enorme patraña del 11-M*​


----------



## Alfa4 (7 Mar 2019)

Pues si, la realidad fue como este último post cuenta.


----------



## Tarúguez (8 Mar 2019)

De nuevo, ahora los marroquís dice Villarejo

"Sujetos vinculados a la embajada marroquí" intervinieron en el 11-M, denuncia Villarejo al juez


----------



## M. Priede (8 Mar 2019)

Alfa4 dijo:


> Pues si, la realidad fue como este último post cuenta.



Entonces, ¿quién fue el autor?


----------



## Alfa4 (8 Mar 2019)

Tineo dijo:


> Entonces, ¿quién fue el autor?



Servicios secretos, y parte de los de aqui lo sabian. Ya de donde no se, si dicen que de Marruecos y Francia, pues vale, podría ser, realmente para mi es obra de Gladio, que esta todo muy interconectado.


----------



## M. Priede (8 Mar 2019)

Alfa4 dijo:


> Servicios secretos, y parte de los de aqui lo sabian. Ya de donde no se, si dicen que de Marruecos y Francia, pues vale, podría ser, realmente para mi es obra de Gladio, que esta todo muy interconectado.



Pero eso es lo mismo que no decir nada. Que fueron servicios secretos lo sabe todo el mundo aunque simule lo contrario. Es un abanico muy grande Gladio.


----------



## Alf_ET (8 Mar 2019)

La Guardia Civil hizo una entrega controlada de explosivos días antes del atentado del 11 de marzo de 2004 en Madrid y su objetivo, el terrorista Jamal Ahmidan, a quien querían acorralar con dicha estrategia, se escapó con 200 kilos de dinamita. Para burlarles, el yihadista contó con la ayuda del servicio secreto francés y de personal cercano a la embajada de Marruecos, que instruyó luego a la célula de *Morata de Tajuña* en el montaje de bombas. Parte de esas instrucciones llegaron desde una cabina en el Líbano, pero cuando los espías franceses y marroquíes supieron que España investigaba esa pista por una "fuga de información", hicieron desaparecer las pruebas y colocaron otras manipuladas como la mochila de Vallecas para orientar las pesquisas. 


Esa es, a grandes rasgos, la versión que el comisario José Manuel Villarejo aportó la semana pasada en un escrito remitido a la *Audiencia Nacional* sobre lo que supuestamente, y siempre según su versión, sucedió en el atentado del 11-M que acabó con 191 víctimas mortales. 


“Espías franceses” destruyeron pruebas en Siria que revelaban quién ordenó el 11-M, según Villarejo

¿Será por esto que el PP no quiso investigar el 11M cuando llegó al poder, porque se descubriría que estaba suministrando explosivos a terroristas para luego detenerlos justo dos días antes de las elecciones generales??


----------



## tocafa (8 Mar 2019)

Que detrás estaba Zetaperro lo saben hasta en el Polo Norte.


----------



## M. Priede (8 Mar 2019)

funcionario_de_oposicion dijo:


> La Guardia Civil hizo una entrega controlada de explosivos días antes del atentado del 11 de marzo de 2004 en Madrid y su objetivo, el terrorista Jamal Ahmidan, a quien querían acorralar con dicha estrategia, se escapó con 200 kilos de dinamita. Para burlarles, el yihadista contó con la ayuda del servicio secreto francés y de personal cercano a la embajada de Marruecos, que instruyó luego a la célula de *Morata de Tajuña* en el montaje de bombas. Parte de esas instrucciones llegaron desde una cabina en el Líbano, pero cuando los espías franceses y marroquíes supieron que España investigaba esa pista por una "fuga de información", hicieron desaparecer las pruebas y colocaron otras manipuladas como la mochila de Vallecas para orientar las pesquisas.
> 
> 
> Esa es, a grandes rasgos, la versión que el comisario José Manuel Villarejo aportó la semana pasada en un escrito remitido a la *Audiencia Nacional* sobre lo que supuestamente, y siempre según su versión, sucedió en el atentado del 11-M que acabó con 191 víctimas mortales.
> ...



Sólo que no hubo dinamita. Y en todo ese tejemaneje que cuenta Villarejo se echa en falta a Rockefeller, no el banquero sino el de José Luis Moreno


----------



## M. Priede (8 Mar 2019)

tocafa dijo:


> Que detrás estaba Zetaperro lo saben hasta en el Polo Norte.



Sí, que manejaba a Villarejo como el Moreno a Rockefeller. Zapatero lo ideó todo, es el autor intelectual. No había más que verlo y sobre todo escucharlo para darse cuenta de ello.


----------



## Alfa4 (8 Mar 2019)

Tineo dijo:


> Pero eso es lo mismo que no decir nada. Que fueron servicios secretos lo sabe todo el mundo aunque simule lo contrario. Es un abanico muy grande Gladio.



Si, pero creo que ya más que eso poca gente sabe, eh?? yo evidentemete quien fue exatamente no lo se, peor ni ETA, ni yijadistas como tales. Y el 98 % de a población cree algo asi...salvo que vivas en una burbuja..o en burbuja.


----------



## silenus (10 Mar 2019)

15º aniversario del 11M: ¿Quién cometió el atentado, cómo lo hizo y por qué? - Luis del Pino


----------



## M. Priede (10 Mar 2019)

silenus dijo:


> 15º aniversario del 11M: ¿Quién cometió el atentado, cómo lo hizo y por qué? - Luis del Pino



Habla de los golpistas en Guinea, pero jamás hablará de esto:

Tres aviones vinculados a la CIA hicieron escala en Palma para el presunto traslado de terroristas | elmundo.es

Ni de esto, con lo que abro el hilo

*"La similitud del ejemplo diseñado por la OTAN con lo sucedido en Madrid es escalofriante y ha impresionado a los diplomáticos, militares y servicios de Inteligencia que participaron en el simulacro apenas horas antes."*
_La OTAN simuló un atentado en Europa con 200 muertos

En el ejercicio, que concluyó justo un día antes del 11-M, la red Al Qaeda atacaba una central química holandesa



La OTAN temía desde semanas antes un ataque de Al Qaeda en Europa y por eso, basándose en la información del Pentágono, dedicó a la organización terrorista un gran ejercicio en el que participaron los gobiernos aliados a alto nivel. Este concluyó el 10 de marzo, la víspera del trágico atentado de Madrid, y supuso un simulacro contra un teórico atentado de la rama de Arabia Saudí de Al Qaeda que provocaba «200 muertos en la Unión Europea», según ha podido saber este diario de fuentes de la OTAN implicadas en el plan.

Estas atribuyeron a «una terrible coincidencia» su simulacro y la dramática realidad y subrayaron que la OTAN no dispone de información sobre la auténtica autoría del atentado en Madrid. Pero aseguraron que lo que es cierto es que hay ya desde hace tiempo un temor suficiente a una acción de Al Qaeda en Europa como para diseñar un ejercicio teórico de respuesta a gran escala.

La similitud del ejemplo diseñado por la OTAN con lo sucedido en Madrid es escalofriante y ha impresionado a los diplomáticos, militares y servicios de Inteligencia que participaron en el simulacro apenas horas antes. Pero hay diferencias. La Alianza centró el atentado en Holanda, donde Al Qaeda hacía volar una central química, y también preveía que continuaran con una cadena de atentados en Grecia y en la zona canadiense de los Grandes Lagos, dado que la OTAN teme un golpe terrorista a ambos lados del Atlántico.

El ejercicio, cuyo contenido es confidencial, se denominó CMX 2004 de gestión de crisis y en él participaron los 19 países aliados y, por primera vez, los siete candidatos del Este de Europa que preparan su adhesión a la OTAN.

Por parte española, contribuyeron el personal de Presidencia del Gobierno desde el Palacio de la Moncloa, el Ministerio de Defensa y el Centro Nacional de Inteligencia de forma activa intercambiando órdenes y comunicaciones. Se ha tratado, como es habitual en los ejercicios anuales CMX, de una batalla de papel en la que no ha habido movilización real de tropas ni policías, pero sí ha habido cruce oficial de órdenes y reuniones al más alto nivel para tomar supuestas decisiones de coordinación y respuesta. Al frente del ejercicio estuvo el secretario general de la OTAN, el holandés Jaap de Hoop Scheffer.

La única información oficial que facilita la OTAN sobre el ejercicio es que «incluyó una amenaza al medio ambiente con una dimensión terrorista y de armas de destrucción masiva». Agrega que incluyó cooperación civil y militar y que participaron todos los mandos estratégicos aliados, pero se reserva detalles del atentado. Según fuentes aliadas, el supuesto ataque de Al Qaeda provocaba una matanza y un daño medioambiental incalculable al destruir la central química holandesa. El atentado no pudo ser previsto, por la dificultad de los servicios secretos occidentales de infiltrarse en las células terroristas islámicas.

El grupo autor del ataque disponía, según el supuesto, de infraestructura en varios países de Europa y armas de destrucción masiva.

El ejercicio, realizado como si el ataque hubiera sido real, ha implicado dos reuniones del Consejo Atlántico. En ellas, el Gobierno holandés, afectado por la tragedia, invocó el artículo V del Tratado de Washington. Es el que establece que, en caso de que un país miembro reciba un ataque exterior, todos los demás deben contribuir con tropas para defenderlo. Las fuentes consultadas estiman que si Al Qaeda estuviera finalmente detrás del 11-M, el Gobierno español deberá acudir a la OTAN como lo hizo el estadounidense tras el 11-S apelando a la cláusula clave de la OTAN por primera vez en la historia atlántica.

El supuesto del ejercicio CMX implicó que la OTAN desplazaba a Arabia Saudí su flota para «acabar con el foco de Al Qaeda en una zona del país». Se dio el caso de que se producía una división política en el país árabe, de modo que miembros de la Familia Real saudí apoyaban a Al Qaeda y otros, a la comunidad internacional.

Según fuentes aliadas, el trasfondo era preparar una respuesta de la OTAN a un ataque de Al Qaeda «porque sabemos que es una organización que sigue viva, es peligrosa y para la Alianza Atlántica constituye la primera prioridad». Los informes de EEUU es que, aunque Al Qaeda ha perdido operatividad, sigue teniendo células armadas y financiadas capaces de provocar tragedias como la de Madrid.

El coordinador en la Alianza y jefe de la División de Inteligencia es el estadounidense Richard Sentner. En 2003, éste asistió a una reunión en Madrid, en la que el director del Centro Nacional de Inteligencia, Jorge Dezcallar, resaltó que existía un peligro creciente de atentados de Al Qaeda en los países que estaban apoyando a EEUU en la Guerra de Irak y mostró su preocupación porque se produjeran en España.

Fuente: El Mundo
14/03/2004

La OTAN simul un atentado en Europa con 200 muertos_


Más interesante resulta lo dicho por Aznar ese mismo día a la una de la tarde. Está claro que le ofrecieron la autoría de ETA a cambio de negociar el cambio de régimen para España en el que están empeñados. ¿Quén? ¿Marruecos? Evidentemente, no: Francia, Alemania (la que protege a Puigdemont) y USA-GB. Los grandes. *¿Quién si no?*


----------



## El que te focka (10 Mar 2019)

Tineo dijo:


> Más interesante resulta lo dicho por Aznar ese mismo día a la una de la tarde. Está claro que le ofrecieron la autoría de ETA a cambio de negociar el cambio de régimen para España en el que están empeñados. ¿Quén? ¿Marruecos? Evidentemente, no: Francia, Alemania (la que protege a Puigdemont) y USA-GB. Los grandes. *¿Quién si no?*



Pero entonces, de ser así, ¿por qué Aznar no pasó por el aro? De esa manera al menos hubieran seguido estando en el Gobierno. Puestos a tener que someterse a los jefes, al menos hacerlo de la manera menos mala, ¿no?


----------



## Tartufo (10 Mar 2019)

Quien se beneficio? Ese es el culpable


----------



## M. Priede (10 Mar 2019)

El que te focka dijo:


> Pero entonces, de ser así, ¿por qué Aznar no pasó por el aro? De esa manera al menos hubieran seguido estando en el Gobierno. Puestos a tener que someterse a los jefes, al menos hacerlo de la manera menos mala, ¿no?



Porque no quería cargar con esa responsabilidad, la de descuartizar el país. Por eso dieron por buena la autoría islmista, dejaron al PP con el culo al aire y pusieron a Zapatero.

No os olvidéis de los 'etarras' con las mochilas bomba de Baqueira, la maleta con explosivos en un tren y la furgoneta de CañaveraS con explosivos *más un mapa con todo el Corredor del Henares, justo donde estallaron las -oficialmente- mochilas con explosivos en vagones de tren.

ESTÁ CLARO QUE TODO ESTABA PREPARADO, Y CASI CON TODA SEGURIDAD QUE AL PP LE HABÍAN OFRECIDO LA POSIBILIDAD DE DETENER A TODA LA CÚPULA DE ETA TRAS UN ATENTADO DE FALSA BANDERA (LO DE LA MALETA, MOCHILAS Y LA FURGONETA ASÍ LO INDICA). ÁNGEL ACEBES LLEVABA TIEMPO CONTÁNDOLE A TODO EL MUNDO QUE ESPERABAN UN ATENTADO DE ETA JUSTO ANTES DE LAS ELECCIONES. ESO DARÍA UNA VICTORIA ABRUMADORA AL PP, UN ATENTADO Y LA DETENCIÓN DE TODA LA CÚPULA ETARRA, QUE TENÍAN CONTROLADA DESDE HACÍA TIEMPO, PUEDE QUE AÑOS.

PERO LO QUE SE ENCONTRARON FUE ALGO MUY DIFERENTE. *


----------



## M. Priede (10 Mar 2019)

Tartufo dijo:


> Quien se beneficio? Ese es el culpable



Los que aparecen en la cabecera del hilo. Pero apuesto que no te gusta, lo guay es culpar al PSOE y a Marruecos. Ahora meten a Francia, desde que interesa descuartizar España y la UE, y Francia ha sido el único país que nos apoyó de manera clara.


----------



## Tartufo (10 Mar 2019)

Tineo dijo:


> Los que aparecen en la cabecera del hilo. Pero apuesto que no te gusta, lo guay es culpar al PSOE y a Marruecos. Ahora meten a Francia, desde que interesa descuartizar España y la UE, y Francia ha sido el único país que nos apoyó de manera clara.



El cloaquero ya lo ha dicho ese tipo es el que más información tiene porque su vida depende de ello.


----------



## M. Priede (10 Mar 2019)

Tartufo dijo:


> El cloaquero ya lo ha dicho ese tipo es el que más información tiene porque su vida depende de ello.



Villarejo echó los dientes de leche después de empezar a delinquir. Nunca se imaginó que se vería así y ahora anda perdido. Mañana puede decir que fue Putin y pasado Siria. Tiene el mismo crédito que Trashorras.

Villarejo dando palos de ciego


----------



## Tarúguez (11 Mar 2019)

M. Priede.

Aunque no hablen del ok usano, no sólo lo dice Villarejo.

En este enlace hay audios de conversaciones de tres o más cloaqueros.

*Mandos policiales: "Los marroquíes y franceses estuvieron detrás del 11-M"*

Abrazo fuerte
.


----------



## sisebuto (11 Mar 2019)

15º aniversario del 11M: Las fakes news del 11M




Bulos e intoxicaciones de los atentados del 11 de Marzo




15º aniversario del 11M: ¿Quién cometió el atentado y por qué?




Audio Villarejo mochila 11-M. La Policía de Rubalcaba asumía que Marruecos y Francia "estaban detrás" del 11-M.


----------



## Maxinquaye (11 Mar 2019)

El problema con Villarejo es que se ha llenado tanto de mierda y ha engañado tanto que es muy probable que lo sepa todo pero es imposible verificar si cuenta la verdad o no. Vamos, que esta metido en el ajo y que su vida sigue en manos de otras personas.


----------



## Nefersen (11 Mar 2019)

Marslasca: "Se sabe TODA la verdad del 11M y no hay ninguna duda".


----------



## silenus (11 Mar 2019)

El juez García-Castellón pregunta a la Fiscalía si investiga la denuncia de Villarejo sobre el 11-M


----------



## Evangelion (11 Mar 2019)

Pues Garcia Castellón no es sospechoso de ser del PP o de VOX, aunque sigo con las reservas de que no sea un cebo del PSOE, Villarejo y los jueces socialistas de la AN, para que el PP y VOX vuelvan a picar.
Preferiria que esto se moviera despues de las elecciones


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (12 Mar 2019)

Todo el mundo sabe que fue una operación política para echar al PP del gobierno !

Tal vez se les fue de las manos

El plan original, unos yihadistas roban unos explosivos !

Pero ya puestos, la inteligencia francesa marroquí y española junto a las logias decidieron dejar suelto a los terroristas a su suerte...

Con bombazo, victoria asegurada


----------



## chemarin (12 Mar 2019)

¿Tineo es M. Priede? Juraría que este hilo es de Priede, ¿a qué obedece el cambio de nick?


----------



## M. Priede (12 Mar 2019)

chemarin dijo:


> ¿Tineo es M. Priede? Juraría que este hilo es de Priede, ¿a qué obedece el cambio de nick?



Coño, por tonto, vi que se podiar cambiar, hice una prueba y ahora no me deja volver a poner el anterior.


----------



## Catalunya&Gibraltar (12 Mar 2019)

El 11m estaba planificado en europa, igual que el 11s en eeuu y el 7 j en uk, lo que hace juego en el 11m es que en la UE no hay un sólo país.

Entonces se eligió madrid entre guerras de poder. Hubo una guerra sucia para elegir capital. Por lógica tenía que haber sido berlín o paris, pero se eligió madrid en traición a españa. Es mi opinionitis.


----------



## M. Priede (12 Mar 2019)

Catalunya&Gibraltar dijo:


> El 11m estaba planificado en europa, igual que el 11s en eeuu y el 7 j en uk, lo que hace juego en el 11m es que en la UE no hay un sólo país.
> 
> Entonces se eligió madrid entre guerras de poder. Hubo una guerra sucia para elegir capital. Por lógica tenía que haber sido berlín o paris, pero se eligió madrid en traición a españa. Es mi opinionitis.



Fue jugando a los chinos


----------



## Tarúguez (14 Mar 2019)

Tineo dijo:


> Coño, por tonto, vi que se podiar cambiar, hice una prueba y ahora no me deja volver a poner el anterior.



No jodas ja ja ja ja. Ahora "Tineo" . 

Abrazacos.


----------



## M. Priede (23 Mar 2019)

Claro, hombre; faltaría más

El 11-M se montó en un castillo de Mohamed VI a 80 kilómetros de París (según Villarejo)


----------



## M. Priede (24 Mar 2019)

La extraña comparecencia de Aznar a las 13:00 horas del día 11 de marzo de 2004


----------



## silenus (24 Mar 2019)

silenus dijo:


> El juez García-Castellón pregunta a la Fiscalía si investiga la denuncia de Villarejo sobre el 11-M



El juez García-Castellón tomará declaración a Villarejo por sus revelaciones sobre el 11-M

El juez de los casos de Villarejo, 'Púnica' y 'Lezo' denuncia la entrada de desconocidos en su casa


----------



## M. Priede (28 Jun 2019)




----------



## M. Priede (27 Nov 2019)

Aquí los tenemos, Aznar y Sarkozy, preocupados por Rusia y alabando la entrega desinteresada de EE.UU al mundo libre:

*"MÁXIMA PREOCUPACIÓN POR CATALUÑA"*
La situación en Cataluña es causa de máxima preocupación para el presidente de Faes: "Por mi historia política, mientras dure esta situación, mi voz se va a oír. No estoy dispuesto a vivir cómo la nación española se rompe". Aznar ha lanzado un mensaje a los españoles de cara a las negociaciones en España con el que alerta de que "si construimos un Gobierno basado en una coalición radical de izquierdas -en el que comunistas, chavistas y secesionistas entran a formar parte-, estaremos en situación de máximo riesgo".
*"La falta de proyecto de las democracias favorece las tentativas secesionistas"*, ha añadido Sarkozy. "Europa tiene que salir del inmovilismo en un mundo cambiante. Los ciudadanos necesitan saber a dónde se dirigen. Necesitamos un sueño. Ese inmovilismo permite que otros se conviertan en portadores de un sueño. Y la vieja civilización europea sigue teniendo sueños y ambición. Y no quiere morir".
*TRUMP, EL SÍNTOMA NO LA CAUSA*
Aznar se ha mostrado convencido de que la UE no puede hacer frente a sus grandes retos (Brexit, Rusia, terrorismo, ciberseguridad...) sin la OTAN: *"Treinta años después de la caída del Muro de Berlín el orden liberal está siendo desafiado*. No es concebible una defensa de Europa sin la Alianza Atlántica, sin el compromiso norteamericano de mantener la estabilidad. Lo mejor que podemos hacer es reimaginar y reconstruir la OTAN".
¿Y Donald Trump? "Que la primera potencia económica y militar del mundo elija a Trump como presidente dice mucho de la sociedad americana. Me gusta EEUU cuando es fuerte y señala el camino, pero nunca pensé que un tuit hiciera fuerte a nadie. *Trump no es la causa de la decadencia de Occidente, sino el síntoma"*, ha concluido Sarkozy. 

Ayer Aznar y Sarkozy advierten sobre "la decadencia de Europa y Occidente"


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (27 Nov 2019)

Una imagen vale más que mil palabras:


----------



## M. Priede (27 Nov 2019)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Una imagen vale más que mil palabras:



Sólo que la versión oficial la tejió el PP. Y destruyó pruebas y fabricó otras. El PSOE se limitó a darle a la manivela que el PP dejó instalada.


----------



## M. Priede (3 Dic 2019)

JPEG - 13.1 KB Algunos argumentarán que George W. Bush recuperó sus prerrogativas presidenciales al final de aquel mismo día. Es interesante saber que eso es precisamente lo que aconsejaba el neoconservador israelo-estadounidense Edward Luttwak en su Manual del golpe de Estado. *Según Lutwak, un buen golpe de Estado es aquel en el que nadie se da cuenta de que se ha producido un golpe de Estado porque mantiene en el poder a quienes lo ejercen… pero les impone una nueva política.*​​Aquel día se impuso el principio del estado de urgencia permanente en Estados Unidos, principio que rápidamente se tradujo en actos con la adopción de la USA Patriot Act. Y también se impuso el principio de las guerras imperialistas, que fue consagrado en pocos días por el presidente George W. Bush en Camp David: Estados Unidos tenía que atacar Afganistán, Irak, Libia y Siria –utilizando el Líbano en el caso de Siria– así como Sudán, Somalia y, finalmente, Irán.​​Rebelion. Trece años después del 11 de Septiembre, persiste la ceguera​​Mientras que una ‎intensa campaña mediática contra Francia tiene lugar en Estados Unidos, el consejero del ‎Pentágono Edward Luttwak –inspirador del golpe de Estado del 11 de septiembre– declara ‎sin rodeos:‎​​​“¡Chirac tiene una cuenta pendiente con Washington! Tiene una larga cuenta pendiente ‎con Washington. Y en Washington hay una decisión, evidentemente, de hacerlo pagar. ‎Chirac quiso comer y hartarse [sic] a costa de Estados Unidos en la escena diplomática y, ‎por supuesto, lo pagará.”‎​​Nicolas Sarkozy es electo presidente de Francia en mayo de 2007. Pero su victoria no se debe a ‎su programa político sino a la imagen de hombre voluntarioso que transmite a los electores. ‎Los franceses lo ven como el hombre capaz de reactivar un país adormecido y estancado. ‎Lo que no saben es que, durante su adolescencia, Sarkozy fue educado en Nueva York por ‎la que había sido la tercera esposa de su padre, Christine de Ganay, quien ya para entonces ‎se había casado nuevamente con el embajador estadounidense Frank Wisner Jr., hijo del ‎fundador de los ejércitos secretos de la CIA y la OTAN, la red stay-behind conocida como ‎Gladio. Así que Sarkozy cuenta con el respaldo de Washington para convertirse en presidente de ‎la República Francesa [4]. ‎​https://www.voltairenet.org/article208440.html​


----------



## M. Priede (4 Mar 2020)

Muchas gracias. Nueve años hace que lo colgué y tengo la impresión de que es lo mismo que si no hubiese hecho nada. Muy poca gente se para a entender antes de ponerse a opinar. No pasa sólo en la Burbuja sino en gente que se supone tiene más formación (periodistas, historiadores, 'intelectuales'). Antes esa actitud suya y ese fracaso mío me hacía sufrir, ahora ya no.

Mira sin ir más lejos al que abre el hilo. Todas las hipótesis posibles menos la más probable. ¿Casualidad? Quia.

Te lo copio y lo cuelgo en mi hilo.



Octubris dijo:


> Este hilo es probablemente uno de los hitos de este bendito foro. Lo leí en su día y es el que más claves ha dado para mí.
> 
> Ahora releyéndolo afino más el tiro y comprendo mejor.
> 
> ...


----------



## silenus (4 Mar 2020)

El único que hace el ridículo cada vez que posteas con ese agujero de excrementos que llamas boca eres tú, gusano.


----------



## M. Priede (4 Mar 2020)

Dios mío, me has hundido. Ahora mismo cierro el hilo y pediré a Carlos López que lo borre definitivamente.


----------



## silenus (4 Mar 2020)

Es divertido dejarte en ridículo una vez más, repugnante rata de alcantarilla:

El partido más traidor a sus propios votantes es...



silenus dijo:


> Depende de qué hablemos. La primera regularización la hizo FELIPE GONZÁLEZ. Y la mayor de todas ZAPATIESTO. Pero es cierto que ANSAR hizo también casi tan grande como Zapatiesto.
> 
> La verdad de los "papeles para todos": Aznar y su ministro Rajoy sí regularizaron en bloque
> 
> Que les den por el culo a PP y PSOE.


----------



## M. Priede (4 Mar 2020)

Sí, no soy como tú:

*¡Oops! Nos hemos encontrado con algunos problemas.*

Este miembro ha limitado quién puede ver su perfil completo.


----------



## Mad Mike (4 Mar 2020)

La madre que me parió. Lo voy a leer todo otras 2 o 3 veces tranquilamente esta noche en casa. Después, comentaré algo.


----------



## silenus (4 Mar 2020)

Hola idiota. Qué tal es quedar siempre como el mono retrasado del foro, gusano?


----------



## silenus (4 Mar 2020)

Hola idiota retrasado. Mira quiénes son los fascistas, gusano.

Un ciclista agrede a dos militantes de Vox en Cangas


----------



## PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO (5 Mar 2020)

M. Priede dijo:


> *"Sólo hace falta proteger los secretos pequeños; los grandes se mantienen secretos debido a la incredulidad de la opinión pública", Marshall McLuhan*



En primer lugar, enhorabuena por tu post... es tremendo. La verdad es que todo apunta a que los tiros van por ahí y yo firmaría esta teoría ahora mismo.
Pero la verdad es sigo sin entender muchas cosas que para mí son de sentido común. 

-no hay otra forma un poco menos escandalosa de presionar a gobiernos que reventar a doscientos trabajadores a las 7 de la mañana? Por ejemplo atacar objetivos militares en vez de civiles? Presionar con apoyos desfavorables al gobierno de turno? Bloqueos económicos?
Porque no me entra en la cabeza que la forma para que francia ingrese en la otan y bajarle los humos a aznar sea cargarse a 200 trabajadores españoles, la verdad. Ahí tenemos a infinitas dictaduras que atentan contra todo y todos y no veo que nadie mueva un dedo para cambiar sus gobiernos o sus políticas internacionales. No sé, quizás soy demasiado bien pensado, pero no veo el sentido de un atentado a una democracia sumisa y moderna para hacer un cambio que se podría haber logrado de mil maneras sin tener que matar a tanta gente inocente. 
Si hubieran hecho el atentado después de las elecciones es probable que hubiera ganado aznar y seguirían teniendo así a un presidente sumiso donde los haya. Y si hubieran hecho el atentado en francia no hubiera sido más directa la jugada? 
Por otra parte, qué sentido entonces tuvo el atentado de londres el 7j?


----------



## M. Priede (5 Mar 2020)

INVASIÓN MORONEGRA dijo:


> En primer lugar, enhorabuena por tu post... es tremendo. La verdad es que todo apunta a que los tiros van por ahí y yo firmaría esta teoría ahora mismo.
> Pero la verdad es sigo sin entender muchas cosas que para mí son de sentido común.
> 
> -no hay otra forma un poco menos escandalosa de presionar a gobiernos que reventar a doscientos trabajadores a las 7 de la mañana? Por ejemplo atacar objetivos militares en vez de civiles? Presionar con apoyos desfavorables al gobierno de turno? Bloqueos económicos?



Lo hicieron: Giscard le rebajó el número de escaños que se le habían asignado a España en el Parlamento europeo. Además desde España se ninguneó la pretensión de Francia y Alemania de construir un ejército europeo.

Se trataba de poner en su sitio a los políticos españoles, no sólo a Aznar. Un golpe brutal dejaría claro a cualquier gobernante español del presente y del futuro que con los asuntos internacionales donde estén en juego los grandes, España obedece y calla. Anda que los franceses, ingleses y otros no se llevan por delante a quien haga falta con tal de favorecer sus intereses. Mira lo de Libia, bastante les importa a ellos los libios:

Apasionante relato de la caída de Trípoli y de la detención de Gadafi contado por quien lo vivió desde dentro, Thierry Meyssan | Burbuja.info




> Porque no me entra en la cabeza que la forma para que francia ingrese en la otan y bajarle los humos a aznar sea cargarse a 200 trabajadores españoles, la verdad. Ahí tenemos a infinitas dictaduras que atentan contra todo y todos y no veo que nadie mueva un dedo para cambiar sus gobiernos o sus políticas internacionales.



A los que mandan les importan un rábano las dictaduras o las democracias, sólo si obedecen o no.



> No sé, quizás soy demasiado bien pensado, pero no veo el sentido de un atentado a una democracia sumisa y moderna para hacer un cambio que se podría haber logrado de mil maneras sin tener que matar a tanta gente inocente.



Había prisa, y doscientos muertos en un país que no es el suyo les importa un rábano.



> Si hubieran hecho el atentado después de las elecciones es probable que hubiera ganado aznar y seguirían teniendo así a un presidente sumiso donde los haya. Y si hubieran hecho el atentado en francia no hubiera sido más directa la jugada?



Es que se trataba de sacar al PP del gobierno si no se sometía, por eso le ofrecieron poner como autora del atentado a ETA a cambio de pactar una confederación en España, a lo cual Aznar, sintiéndose engañado por todos, se negó. Eso ocurrió a las dos de la tarde del 11 de marzo. 

No entro en otras consideraciones, por ejemplo que a Aznar le ofrecieron un atentado de falsa bandera para culpar a ETA y detener a toda la cúpula etarra, que estaba totalmente controlada. Lo que se encontró fue otra cosa. Por eso causa extrañeza su comparecencia pocas horas después del atentado hablando de que nadie negociará con ETA. ¿QUIÉN LE HABÍA PROPUESTO UNA NEGOCIACIÓN?






> Por otra parte, qué sentido entonces tuvo el atentado de londres el 7j?



Ése fue obra interna y para justificar la lucha contra el 'islamismo'; el de España, no. Por eso Obama nunca citó al 11-m como atentado islamista.

7-j. Oligarquía y crimen. TODO SOBRE EL ATENTADO DE LONDRES


----------



## silenus (11 Mar 2020)

Hoy:

11-M: de cómo desaparecieron los trenes y apareció una mochila


----------



## M. Priede (11 Mar 2020)

silenus dijo:


> Hoy:
> 
> 11-M: de cómo desaparecieron los trenes y apareció una mochila



El análisis técnico es magnífico, pero astutamente se salta hechos que no le gustan. ¿Quién era el ministro de Fomento, responsable de RENFE? Álvarez Cascos. ¿Quién estuvo al frente del gobierno durante todo ese tiempo, hasta el 16 de abril, es decir, 37 días después del atentado? Su amadísimo PP y el señor Aznar, y en ese tiempo se destruyeron todas las pruebas y se fabricaron las que hacían falta, entre ellas la famosa mochila, pero de eso no hablará el autor. ¿Es tonto? Depende de en qué dirección lo pongas. Es ingeniero, y nada más. La verdad no es algo que le interese, sólo cuando le conviene

Observa cómo en los análisis pormenorizados, insuperables, elude responsabilizar a nadie. Continuamente se preguntá 'quién ordenó'. ¿Quién va a ser? Para él tienen que ser policías al servicio de 'los rojos', del PSOE, 'traidores a España'.

Y como él todos los Peones Negros. Realizaron una labor inmejorable a la hora de desmontar la versión oficial, pero en cuanto se toca la autoría...

Con este hombre, Sánchez de Roda, tuve agarradas dialécticas, tanto que me echaron de algunos blogs. Del de Federico no hacían otra cosa que borrarme comentarios, y del de López Bru me echaron.

Para ellos la autoría tiene que ser obra de 'Las cloacas', y ahí cabe cualquier cosa, claro, desde el Opus, el CNI, La Caixa y quien sea. Ahora, para FJL, Marruecos, que hay que tener caradura para decir eso.

Sus amados PP y Aznar son los autores directos de la destrucción de las pruebas y de la construcción de la teoría oficial, falsa de principio a fin. El PSOE se limitó a darle vueltas a la manivela que ellos dejaron instalada.

Pero eso ni Sánchez de Roda ni Luis del Pino, ni FJL ni nadie de los Peones Negros lo acepta. A lo sumo volverán con que los del PP, que son tontitos, fueron engañados por gente sin escrúpulos, sobre todo policías al servicio del PSOE. 

Y eso era lo que buscaban desde que empezaron a investigar; pero como no hay forma de colar esa mentira, entonces vuelven una y otra vez con los trenes y los explosivos. Súmale a eso la desvergüenza del PP, que durante años jugó a echarle la culpa al PSOE de manera sibilina.

LO DEL PP HA SIDO MUCHO PEOR QUE LO DEL PSOE, pero eso los Sánchez de Roda no lo aceptarán jamás.

OTRA PREGUNTA ESENCIAL que nadie se hace. No hubo mochilas, porque la única mochila que aparece _fue puesta ahí_, como bien dice el autor del artículo. Entonces, ¿cómo se introdujeron los explosivos? *Los explosivos fueron colocados en la carrocería de los vagones, Y SEGURAMENTE APROVECHANDO LAS MANIOBRAS DE LA OTAN. Entre los PPNN nadie se preguntó nunca por qué no se interrogó a quienes hacían guardia en la cocheras donde esos trenes pernoctaban, ni a la empresa encargada de la seguridad. Ya es muy tarde, pero en el registro de Renfe tuvieron que permanecer durante años el nombre de la empresa encargada y el personal de vigilancia.*

Menos es nada, eso es cierto. Pero así seguiremos sabe Dios cuánto. Todavía hace unos años se armó la de Dios y acabaron echando tierra encima cuando se descubrió que a Prim no solo no le curaron las heridas sino que lo estragularon, y eso ocurrió en 1870, así que imagínate esto.


----------



## ZetaJoy (11 Mar 2020)

M. Priede dijo:


> LO DEL PP HA SIDO MUCHO PEOR QUE LO DEL PSOE, pero eso los Sánchez de Roda no lo aceptarán jamás.



_La PP,_ además de puta, _apaleá. _Los dos partidos se repartieron la faena a pachas. La destrucción de los trenes, la investigación policial y el principio de la instrucción judicial fue con el PP gobernando en funciones. El resto de la instrucción y el juicio-farsa fue con el PSOE al mando. El PP además de salir perjudicado (le robaron el gobierno) quedó como el malvado manipulador (la realidad es que ambos partidos manipularon por igual actuando en comandita para mantener las mentes borregas atrapadas en el falso dilema ETA-ALQaeda). Desde entonces el PP tiene tal complejo que ha tenido que plegarse sumisamente a toda la ideología progre-feminazi.


----------



## M. Priede (11 Mar 2020)

ZetaJoy dijo:


> _La PP,_ además de puta, _apaleá. _Los dos partidos se repartieron la faena a pachas. La destrucción de los trenes, la investigación policial y el principio de la instrucción judicial fue con el PP gobernando en funciones. El resto de la instrucción y el juicio-farsa fue con el PSOE al mando. El PP además de salir perjudicado (le robaron el gobierno) quedó como el malvado manipulador (la realidad es que ambos partidos manipularon por igual actuando en comandita para mantener las mentes borregas atrapadas en el falso dilema ETA-ALQaeda). Desde entonces el PP tiene tal complejo que ha tenido que plegarse sumisamente a toda la ideología progre-feminazi.



El PP es lo que han sido siempre los señoritos de derechas desde Cánovas hasta hoy. Corruptos, aprovechados, pasteleros e inmorales, sin ideas políticas ni de ningún tipo. Eso es y ha sido siempre el PP. Con Franco simulaban que eran franquitas y luego que eran demócratas, por eso eran más franquistas que Franco y ahora tienen que ser mas demócratas que nadie.


----------



## Nicors (11 Mar 2020)

Pero si da igual las especulaciones como las que se exponen aquí sobre la autoría, lo importante es que propició un movimiento teledirigido en contra del pp para cambiar el voto y que saliera el psoe.


----------



## M. Priede (11 Mar 2020)

Nicors dijo:


> Pero si da igual las especulaciones como las que se exponen aquí sobre la autoría, lo importante es que propició un movimiento teledirigido en contra del pp para cambiar el voto y que saliera el psoe.



Claro, da igual quién lo hiciera. Eso mismo dice Pío Moa. 

O sea que da lo mismo los islamistas, Francia, el PSOE, el PP, Marruecos, Tejero porque se aburría o la OTAN. Da igual.


----------



## Octubris (11 Mar 2020)

Es una vergüenza y una cobardía que los que saben, callen.

La capacidad para auto-mentirse de tanta gente, especialmente de Aznar, parece no tener límites. "No fueron los USA, fue una mezcla de PSOE y ETA".

Y al resto de enterados más anónimos (que no fueron como Aznar personalidades de primera línea) son cobardes igual porque es manifiesto que les parece bién callar, porque claro, quién va a levantar la voz, denunciar, o sospechar públicamente de la OTAN o los USA...

"Antes me como un atentado y me callo que levantarles la voz y perder al amo que me corrompe."

Ser un policía o guardia civil alto cargo y saber la verdad y no decir nada, o debe llevarse muy mal en su foro interno, o sólo es atribuíble a una cobardía incompatible con sus funciones, hecha pasar por chulería y que "el populacho se joda" para hacerla más palatable.

QUE PUTA VERGÜENZA.


----------



## acmecito (11 Mar 2020)

M. Priede dijo:


> Claro, da igual quién lo hiciera. Eso mismo dice Pío Moa.
> 
> O sea que da lo mismo los islamistas, Francia, el PSOE, el PP, Marruecos, Tejero porque se aburría o la OTAN. Da igual.



Si se demostrase que fueron los servicios secretos de Francia + Marruecos, con ayuda o no desde dentro, jamás se reconocerá oficialmente, porque habría que declararles la guerra. Y eso no se va a hacer porque contra unos no hay nada que hacer y contra otros se vencería con un coste elevadísimo.


----------



## Octubris (11 Mar 2020)

acmecito dijo:


> Si se demostrase que fueron los servicios secretos de Francia + Marruecos, con ayuda o no desde dentro, jamás se reconocerá oficialmente, porque habría que declararles la guerra. Y eso no se va a hacer porque contra unos no hay nada que hacer y contra otros se vencería con un coste elevadísimo.



Estoy de acuerdo con tu planteamiento, pero hay varias cosas que yo personalmente añadiría:

1) Francia y Marruecos no mueven un dedo sin el permiso de ALGUIEN.

Ese ALGUIEN o concedió el permiso o fue quién tuvo la iniciativa en primer lugar, y Francia y Marruecos no hicieron sinó seguirle, habiendo sido conniventes o instigadores en mayor o menor grado.

Pero quién corta el bacalao en geopolítica y quién decide quién vive y quién muere (y cómo muere y en qué cantidad), y quién tiene a sus espaldas terrorismo de Estado acreditado con Gladio, no es Francia ni Marruecos.

2) No hace falta declarar ninguna guerra

Primero porque nuestar población está hecha polvo y son charos y viejos - y los jóvenes no tienen hambre de matar (bueno, yo por momentos sí) y no quieren guerrear.

Segundo porque no hace falta una guerra para castigar a alguien. Medidas estrictamente políticas de represalia nuestra contra ellos son perfectamente tomables: no hace falta ir a la guerra, simplemente me salgo de la OTAN montando un cirio de puta madre... SI TUVIÉRAMOS COJONES, claro.

Que no los tenemos (o no quienes están al mando).

Saludos conforeros, y mantengamos esto arriba.


----------



## Nicors (11 Mar 2020)

M. Priede dijo:


> Claro, da igual quién lo hiciera. Eso mismo dice Pío Moa.
> 
> O sea que da lo mismo los islamistas, Francia, el PSOE, el PP, Marruecos, Tejero porque se aburría o la OTAN. Da igual.



Lo hicieron quienes lo reivindicaron los moros de al Qaeda. Quien se benefició, es el psoe. Mira como no lo recuerdan en la tv pública.


----------



## M. Priede (11 Mar 2020)

Octubris dijo:


> Es una vergüenza y una cobardía que los que saben, callen.
> 
> La capacidad para auto-mentirse de tanta gente, especialmente de Aznar, parece no tener límites. "No fueron los USA, fue una mezcla de PSOE y ETA".
> 
> ...



No pienso igual. Las consecuencias personales -o peor aun, para la nación- en caso de sacarlo a la luz, son peores que si se calla. Mira a Putin cuando le hundieron el Kursk cómo no dijo nada. Claro que luego se armó hasta los dientes. Nosotros no tenemos esa capacidad.

*Lo demoledor no es que callen, es que mientan, que a eso no están obligados.

Desde 2001 -y en España especialmente a partir de 2004- la sucesión de mentiras, una tras otra, se produce a diario.*


----------



## M. Priede (11 Mar 2020)

Nicors dijo:


> Lo hicieron quienes lo reivindicaron los moros de al Qaeda. Quien se benefició, es el psoe. Mira como no lo recuerdan en la tv pública.



Fue el profesor Bacterio, de la TIA, que es del PSOE y le guarda mucho rencor a Mortadelo.


----------



## acmecito (11 Mar 2020)

Octubris dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo con tu planteamiento, pero hay varias cosas que yo personalmente añadiría:
> 
> 1) Francia y Marruecos no mueven un dedo sin el permiso de ALGUIEN.
> 
> ...



Marruecos, vale. Pero los gabachos no están a las órdenes de USA, al menos no tanto como indicas. Al menos yo no lo creo.


----------



## Nicors (12 Mar 2020)

M. Priede dijo:


> Fue el profesor Bacterio, de la TIA, que es del PSOE y le guarda mucho rencor a Mortadelo.



Al nivel de tus magufadas. Curioso que no hables de las consecuencias. Es como si te quedaras en el asesinato de Calvo Sotelo, a manos del psoe, y no hablaras de la guerra civil que provocó.


----------



## M. Priede (12 Mar 2020)

Nicors dijo:


> Al nivel de tus magufadas. Curioso que no hables de las consecuencias. Es como si te quedaras en el asesinato de Calvo Sotelo, a manos del psoe, y no hablaras de la guerra civil que provocó.



Yo soy el que dice que a Calvo Sotelo lo asesinó el PSOE y tú el que dices que eso no importa, que lo que importa son las consecuencias, como si fuera lo mismo que a Calvo Sotelo lo hubiese matado el PSOE, Stalin, Francia o Alemania. 

Las consecuencias del 11-m las vemos todos y el PSOE no ha sido el único ni el más beneficiado.

¿Te interesan sólo las consecuencias? Descríbelas, a ver si sólo es el PSOE el beneficiado.


----------



## Nicors (12 Mar 2020)

M. Priede dijo:


> Yo soy el que dice que a Calvo Sotelo lo asesinó el PSOE y tú el que dices que eso no importa, que lo que importa son las consecuencias, como si fuera lo mismo que a Calvo Sotelo lo hubiese matado el PSOE, Stalin, Francia o Alemania.
> 
> Las consecuencias del 11-m las vemos todos y el PSOE no ha sido el único ni el más beneficiado.
> 
> ¿Te interesan sólo las consecuencias? Descríbelas, a ver si sólo es el PSOE el beneficiado.



Las consecuencias las estamos viviendo en vivo: el pacto de la eta con el psoe.
El asesinato del general Prim, del archiduque austriaco Francisco ... consecuencias graves en el devenir histórico. ¿ fue un exaltado, un anarquista o un agente a sueldo?
El incendio del Reichstag, fue un anarquista, un comunista o quien? ....... No se sabrá nunca. Las consecuencias si, sin duda, el.problema es que en vez de conmemorar a las víctimas del 11 m, se ocultan los hechos o se inventan teorías para despistar.


----------



## M. Priede (12 Mar 2020)

Nicors dijo:


> Las consecuencias las estamos viviendo en vivo: el pacto de la eta con el psoe.
> El asesinato del general Prim, del archiduque austriaco Francisco ... consecuencias graves en el devenir histórico. ¿ fue un exaltado, un anarquista o un agente a sueldo?
> El incendio del Reichstag, fue un anarquista, un comunista o quien? ....... No se sabrá nunca. Las consecuencias si, sin duda, el.problema es que en vez de conmemorar a las víctimas del 11 m, se ocultan los hechos o se inventan teorías para despistar.



Pues entonces rebate mi teoría, ya que dices que es para despistar, por tanto falsa. A ver, que lo veamos.

Y naturalmente que es vital saber si el incendio del Reichstag lo provocaron los comunistas o fueron los mismos nazis para echarle la culpa de los comunistas. O si los asesinatos atribuidos a ETA los cometía sólo ETA o bien había otros. O si los mercenarios islamistas van por su cuenta o son armados, pagados y entrenados por quienes dicen que les combaten. *Tan importante que es esencial. *

Si detrás del 11-m están quienes yo digo, entonces la desmembración que padecemos no es sólo cosa de 'rojos' ni de Marruecos o los separatistas sino de otros mucho más fuertes que ellos. Que a ti te interese que no se sepa pues tú sabrás por qué, aunque no hace falta que le pongamos mucha imaginación para averiguar esa razón.


----------



## Nicors (12 Mar 2020)

M. Priede dijo:


> Pues entonces rebate mi teoría, ya que dices que es para despistar, por tanto falsa. A ver, que lo veamos.
> 
> Y naturalmente que es vital saber si el incendio del Reichstag lo provocaron los comunistas o fueron los mismos nazis para echarle la culpa de los comunistas. O si los asesinatos atribuidos a ETA los cometía sólo ETA o bien había otros. O si los mercenarios islamistas van por su cuenta o son armados, pagados y entrenados por quienes dicen que les combaten. *Tan importante que es esencial. *
> 
> Si detrás del 11-m están quienes yo digo, entonces la desmembración que padecemos no es sólo cosa de' ni de Marruecos o los separatistas sino de otros mucho más fuertes que ellos. Que a ti te interese que no se sepa pues tú sabrás por qué, aunque no hace falta que le pongamos mucha imaginación para averiguar esa razón.



No si yo ya se que tú estás con magufadas irrebatibles. Es como si te digo yo que los progromos es cosa de Illuminatis y te diga que lo rebatas, me contestas con otra magufada. Tu eres un progre socialista que quiere ocultar la carnicería política con gilipolleces.


----------



## M. Priede (12 Mar 2020)

Nicors dijo:


> No si yo ya se que tú estás con magufadas irrebatibles. Es como si te digo yo que los progromos es cosa de Illuminatis y te diga que lo rebatas, me contestas con otra magufada. Tu eres un progre socialista que quiere ocultar la carnicería política con gilipolleces.



¿Y eso es todo? Qué pobre.


----------



## Nicors (12 Mar 2020)

M. Priede dijo:


> ¿Y eso es todo? Qué pobre.



Si en el fondo decimos lo mismo pero nunca se conocerá la verdad oculta, sus consecuencias si.


----------



## Peritta (13 Mar 2020)

No están en desiertos lejanos ni en montañas remotas. 

*Tema mítico* : - Expediente Royuela. La mayor trama criminal y de corrupción conocida hasta ahora en España. No exagero
__________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## M. Priede (13 Mar 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> No están en desiertos lejanos ni en montañas remotas.
> 
> *Tema mítico* : - Expediente Royuela. La mayor trama criminal y de corrupción conocida hasta ahora en España. No exagero
> __________________
> FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.




En este hilo, mejor:

El expediente Royuela es una tomadura de pelo. ¿Estrategia de la tensión? ¿Distracción?


----------



## M. Priede (15 Mar 2020)

11 de marzo. La política es un juego de póquer, de hipocresía. No fue culpa de Felipe VI:

El Rey, en París: "Recordar a las víctimas es una exigencia moral indispensable para combatir el terrorismo"


----------



## M. Priede (14 Abr 2020)

En tu blog publícalo como quieras. Con que pongas un enlace a este hilo ya es suficiente, se agradece.

No, no cambiaré el titular porque Israel seguro que sabía. A día de hoy lo único que consta es lo que escribo ahí, y no hay prueba alguna de que Israel esté detrás.


----------



## M. Priede (14 Abr 2020)

Aquí no hay derechos de autor, si acaso será Calopez.

Titula como quieras, lo importante es que no cambies el titular de referencia y pongas enlace aquí.

Yo cambio muchísimos titulares, la mayoría, para acomodarlos al mundillo del foro.


----------



## M. Priede (14 Abr 2020)

Tú pon mi nombre al lado de mi titular, no del tuyo. Y sé que separarás lo que he escrito yo de lo que tú añadas.


----------



## M. Priede (14 Abr 2020)

Seguro que conoces esta revista. Te la recomiendo. Un gran número de ellos son judíos disidentes, empezando por el editor, Ron Unz

The Unz Review


----------



## Lmpd (15 Abr 2020)

Nicors dijo:


> Las consecuencias las estamos viviendo en vivo: el pacto de la eta con el psoe.
> *El asesinato del general Prim*, del archiduque austriaco Francisco ... consecuencias graves en el devenir histórico. ¿ fue un exaltado, un anarquista o un agente a sueldo?
> El incendio del Reichstag, fue un anarquista, un comunista o quien? ....... No se sabrá nunca. Las consecuencias si, sin duda, el.problema es que en vez de conmemorar a las víctimas del 11 m, se ocultan los hechos o se inventan teorías para despistar.



Lo de Prim ya se supo que fue un señorito de Sevilla. Creo que en un programa de La Clave se habló de ello. Está en el archivo RTVE


----------



## M. Priede (15 Abr 2020)

Lmpd dijo:


> Lo de Prim ya se supo que fue un señorito de Sevilla. Creo que en un programa de La Clave se habló de ello. Está en el archivo RTVE



[Vídeo de 15 minutos] Pérez Abellán y los cinco magnicidios en España del último siglo


----------



## M. Priede (15 Abr 2020)

Lo de que fueron los propios nazis es una teoría más. Y lo de que ETA es historia, sí, muy reciente; algunos de sus miembros aun llevan la pistola humeante y sin embargo "son hombres de paz". Hay que olvidarse de ETA pero a su vez quitar todo lo que recuerde el franquismo, incluidas las placas que recuerden que construyó casi cinco millones de viviendas sociales o con apoyo estatal y que los obreros de entonces mantenían una familia de cinco o más miembros, y sustituirlo por ladrones como Indalecio Prieto, o criminales como Santiago Carrillo, que mataba de mil en mil en Paracuellos, incluidos niños menores de quince años. De ETA hay que olvidarse, de Franco no, aunque lleve más tiempo enterrado del que estuvo gobernando.


----------



## Nicors (15 Abr 2020)

Lmpd dijo:


> Lo de Prim ya se supo que fue un señorito de Sevilla. Creo que en un programa de La Clave se habló de ello. Está en el archivo RTVE



Para nada, los autores materiales fueron varios sicarios, pero no lo mataron en un primer momento fue luego ahogado en el hospital.


----------



## M. Priede (15 Abr 2020)

Nicors dijo:


> Para nada, los autores materiales fueron varios sicarios, pero no lo mataron en un primer momento fue luego ahogado en el hospital.



En el cuartel general del ejército

[Vídeo de 15 minutos] Pérez Abellán y los cinco magnicidios en España del último siglo


----------



## Ludovicus (15 Abr 2020)

*Eurodiputados investigarán en España 379 asesinatos de ETA sin resol**ver*

Los "fascistas" fusilaron a asesinos frentepopulistas, a muchos de ellos tras el correspondiente juicio. Durante la guerra hubo asesinatos puros y duros en las dos retaguardias, sobre todo en la roja. Y durante la II república asesinaron muchísimo más las izquierdas que las derechas. 

¿Sus víctimas no están enterradas? ¿Los cadáveres llevan 75 años al aire libre o metidos en congeladores?


----------



## M. Priede (15 Abr 2020)

Ludovicus dijo:


> *Eurodiputados investigarán en España 379 asesinatos de ETA sin resol**ver*
> 
> Los "fascistas" fusilaron a asesinos frentepopulistas, a muchos de ellos tras el correspondiente juicio. Durante la guerra hubo asesinatos puros y duros en las dos retaguardias, sobre todo en la roja. Y durante la II república asesinaron muchísimo más las izquierdas que las derechas.
> 
> ¿Sus víctimas no están enterradas? ¿Los cadáveres llevan 75 años al aire libre o metidos en congeladores?



¿Qué te apuestas a que el PP enrederá el asunto para que no se averigüe nada? Recuerda que no callaban con que el PSOE ocultaba la autoría del 11-m cuando resulta que ellos fueron quienes tejieron la versión oficial, y cuando llegaron al poder hicieron exactamente los mismo que el PSOE: nada.


----------



## M. Priede (15 Abr 2020)

Una vez más 'huyen' a Josu Ternera. PNV, ETA, OTAN, Francia, FyCSE, perioputismo español, víctimas d


----------



## Paddy McAloon (23 Abr 2020)

M. Priede dijo:


> Fue el profesor Bacterio, de la TIA, que es del PSOE y le guarda mucho rencor a Mortadelo.



@Profesor Bacterio


----------



## Octubris (26 May 2020)

Buenas conforeros, he escrito en el otro hilo:

- ¿Quien hizo el 11M?

Re-pasteo aquí ya que el otro hilo no tiene tanto movimiento, si me permitís por supuesto, y si no incurro en una falta de etiqueta foril al duplicar contenido (puedo transformarlo en una cita si eso mejora las cosas).

Ahí va:

Si seguimos la hipótesis de que fueron los USA para "desheredar" a Aznar en favor de Francia*, esos USA atentaron sin temor a ser descubiertos (y dejando el pastel ahí) precisamente para dar el mensaje a Aznar, algo que podemos decir porque obligan al PP a cubrir una verdad por lo menos incómoda ("erais unos lacayos y os hemos desheredado con explosivo militar") y obligan al PP a fabricar una historia alternativa a toda prisa, con más o menos tentativas ("Fue ETA"), y más o menos chapucera (pruebas falsas, "suicidas", desguace de trenes, jefe del CNI con retiros dorados, etc), teniendo en cuenta que allí puso la zarpa el PSOE también con su versión electoralista ("Fue Al-Qaeda por lo de Irak"), que es finalmente la versión que respaldan los USA y santas pascuas.

¿Por qué esos USA-Gladio se despreocuparían de tapar la autoría, y dejan que el PP lo vea?

Posible respuesta: porque el atentado es un mensaje a Aznar. "_Te pensabas que te queríamos pero mira. No, realmente no te queremos. Vuelve al redil anda_".

Aznar entonces podría haber hecho algo, un pequeño acto de rebeldía, en lugar de tragarse el orgullo herido, todavía sumido en el influjo de su falso poder junto a los gringos.

Podría haber DELATADO a los agresores ante la opinión pública, teniendo la valentía de decir a la sociedad: "Sospechamos que han sido los USA, a los que yo felaba como un seguidista de mierda".

Todo esto es hipótesis, recordemos.

¿Por qué no tuvo ese valor ni fue fiel a la verdad ni buscó la redención a través de la confesión, ni esclareció ante la nación española la verdad conocida como era su deber?

Por las consecuencias. Las consecuencias hubieran sido la toma de consciencia de toda España (y su liberación mental de ese y de otros muchos yugos) de la ilusión de inclusión del país en el concierto internacional occidental, que nos tienen como basura, como a lacayos ex-imperiales humillados, a sabiendas de nuestra potencialidad, esto es, la pertenencia a una civilización hispánica con entidad propia que, de manera potencial, puede en un futuro integrarse (algo más bién obvio) y articularse como una entidad geopolítica, una obviedad que se está tratando de retardar y disolver tanto como sea posible.

Otra razón (si todo esto es cierto) de Aznar tragándose la verdad y buscando un montaje alternativo es su mera "incomprensión", "desorientación", "orgullo ante sí mismo", "tristeza" y "depresión" de no reconocer lo sucedido. Ese orgullito sería parte de su personalidad política y los USA lo sabían. O dicho de otro modo, Aznar continuaría su obediencia a los USA - aún tras un atentado colosal por ellos acometido. O el miedo a delatar a los USA. Miedo por su integridad física / lo que sea que suponga desafiarlos o delatarlos.

Ahora bién en esta teoría fallan varios puntos.

1) Alguien debería haber filtrado algo / protestado / sugerido algo y nada de eso no ha ocurrido (se ha protestado en otras versiones, nunca en esta).
2) Para "poner en su sitio" a una España "subida de humos" no hacen falta (en teoría) atentados. ¿O sí?

En todo caso no solo era Aznar quién (según esta teoría de autoría useña) sabría la verdad, sinó decenas de personas en esa cúpula, que saben lo que ocurrió, y ellas podrían haberse rebelado y confesado en pro de la verdad - y que le den por culo al orgullo/obediencia/idolatría. Por tanto, suponer que disimularon la verdad por una cuestión de orgullo/miedo/obediencia/reverencialidad (de Aznar o aún de la cúpula gubernamental) está muy cogido por los pelos.

Otros sectores no partenecientes al gobierno strictu senso (Fuerzas Armadas) podrían desobedecer, inquirir, investigar, largar, hablar, rebelarse, escandalizarse.

Y aquí entra otro tema: el SILENCIO SEPULCRAL de nuestras Fuerzas Armadas ante el atentado.

Altamente sospechoso. Altísimamente sospechoso. Aunque la verdad oficial sea cierta. Si la verdad oficial es cierta, deberían pronunciarse sobre muchas cosas:

- el control de explosivos en España
- la presencia de nacionales de países con potencial yihadista en nuestro territorio nacional
- el fin de la colaboración con USA, OTAN y demás, que ni nos ayudan, ni previenen, sinó que nuestra asociación con ellos supone una pérdida de 1) seguridad nacional 2) soberanía, sin ventajas como contrapartida, y por tanto algo que nos pone en peligro
- etc

Nada de eso ha sido hecho (teniendo en cuenta que la versión oficial hace aguas por todas partes, de todos modos).

Si por el contrario nuestras Fuerzas Armadas (que no son tontos) saben o sospechan que fue Francia, USA/OTAN y/o Marruecos, todavía muchos más pronunciamientos y de mucho más alcance debieron haberse producido por "deber patriótico" y no se produjeron tampoco y en absoluto.

Sigo profundizando en esta "línea de himbeshtigashión" (a saber: la hipótesis de que fue USA para desheredar a Aznar) y más comentarios son bienvenidos.

Saludos,

*: una Francia que nos quiere atados en corto (véase su posterior ingreso en la OTAN 2008 como "precio"/"honor" a rendir a los USA a cambio de haber devuelto a España a su lugar supeditado a la Galia).


----------



## M. Priede (26 May 2020)

Octubris dijo:


> Buenas conforeros, he escrito en el otro hilo:
> 
> - ¿Quien hizo el 11M?
> 
> ...



El que nadie abra el pico no te debe de sorprender. España lleva muchos años de miedo, y hoy la corriente dominante sobre el 11-m es que nadie puede hablar de la autoría si no quiere pagarlo caro, profesionalmente o con la vida. De ahí que veas las teorías más estrambóticas: 'las cloacas' por parte de quienes más trabajaron, y con riesgo, a la hora de demostrar que la versión oficial era falsa de principio a fin. 'Marruecos', caso de FJL y otros, por ejemplo Cacho, y es muy del gusto de los intoxicadores. Marruecos no tiene peso político para hacer algo así en territorio de la OTAN sin permiso de nadie, porque dejarían Marruecos como dejaron Libia. ETA, no hace falta ni explicarlo. Obra interna: sí, pero por orden o con permiso de otros. Nadie en España tiene tanto poder como para hacer eso sin permiso de otros; seríamos un país con soberanía, y de eso no tenemos nada desde hace mucho.

Y no hay más alternativas. Bueno, sí, Al Qaeda. Eso es lo mismo que decir EEUU, salvo para la mayoría del país, especialmente la izquierda.

Ni la derecha ni la izquierda están interesados en decir quién fue. Suponer que en España hay alguien que se atreva a decir esto, es no conocer el país en el que vives.

Yo lo digo porque en un foro puedes decir cualquier cosa. Este hilo lleva casi medio millón de visitas, pero si llevara cinco millones daría igual.

Para que salga a la luz tiene que contarlo alguien con peso en la opinión pública, sea persona o grupo, medio de comunicación u organización política o social. NO HAY NADIE.


----------



## Octubris (26 May 2020)

M. Priede dijo:


> Y no hay más alternativas. Bueno, sí, Al Qaeda. Eso es lo mismo que decir EEUU, salvo para la mayoría del país, especialmente la izquierda.



En ese orden de cosas, cuando a Aznar se le dice desde USA "creemos que ha sido Al-Qaeda" él comprendería todo, no es así?

La traducción (que él comprende perfectamente al saber que Al-Qaeda es un chivo expiatorio para justificar geopolíticas imperiales) es "Hemos sido nosotros, Mr. Ansar, entrega el relevo a la PESOE".

De ahí su insistencia en ETA. "No puede ser que los yankees me hayan hecho esto. Dede de ser ETA, así mantengo al PP en el poder, o algo".

En ese momento, cuando USA "sugiere que cree que ha sido Al Qaeda", Aznar comprendería todo, y le entra la prisa para cumplir unas últimas instrucciones: borrar todo rastro al verdadero culpable.

O sea, te violo y luego te mando a lavar la ropa para que no quede rastro.

El PSOE contribuye a ello porque le favorecerá.

¿Podría ser?



M. Priede dijo:


> El que nadie abra el pico no te debe de sorprender. España lleva muchos años de miedo, y hoy la corriente dominante sobre el 11-m es que nadie puede hablar de la autoría si no quiere pagarlo caro, profesionalmente o con la vida.



Entiendo perfectamente. La cobardía (basada en riesgo real) de periodistas y políticos, me puedo imaginar que es el principal escollo para que alguien hable.

PERO.

Ni siquiera se ha sugerido. Máximo fue Fernando Múgica que insinuó que fue un "Estado extranjero al que no podíamos pedir explicaciones".
¿Por qué ni siquiera se ha sugerido más allá de un aisladísimo (aunque nítido) comentario de Múgica?

Por otro lado, hoy en día hay métodos para, anónimamente, filtrar informaciones.

Y nada de eso ha pasado.

Finalmente, ¿está nuestro estamento militar tan acojonado como pueda estarlo un individuo, como un ex-Ministro de Aznar o un ex-director del CNI que no se atrevan a hablar porque pasarían de la gloria a la ruina?

Se entiende que haya voluntades individuales compradas y amenazas a la vida y que no hablen (aunque debieran y su silencio sea criticable), pero, de estamentos enteros cuya razón de ser es la protección de España?

Eso ya es de locos...

Por tanto me imagino que puede ser real, pero no termino de entender:

1) Que el estamento militar / Guardia Civil callen como putas y ni siquiera hagan preguntas incómodas. Son unos cobardes?
2) Que, aunque se callen para preservar sus vidas y su integridad, no se reúnan, no hablen entre ellos, no tomen políticas, presiones de lobby, direcciones más subterráneas y colectivas para mover esto, o, al menos, para provocar debates-pantalla poniendo en juego otras cuestiones que llevaran al distanciamiento contra esa misma gente que nos ha hecho eso.

No me puedo creer que el nivel de desidia, cobardía y corrupción sea tal.


----------



## M. Priede (26 May 2020)

Octubris dijo:


> En ese orden de cosas, cuando a Aznar se le dice desde USA "creemos que ha sido Al-Qaeda" él comprendería todo, no es así?
> 
> La traducción (que él comprende perfectamente al saber que Al-Qaeda es un chivo expiatorio para justificar geopolíticas imperiales) es "Hemos sido nosotros, Mr. Ansar, entrega el relevo a la PESOE".
> 
> ...



Debió de estar negociando, y debieron plantearle que si quería culpar a ETA tenía que hacer concesiones políticas, y no aceptó. Entonces lo dejaron sin apoyo. Pero esto es una suposición. Lo cierto es que el día 12 ya sabían que no había sido ETA. Quien tuvo la última palabra fue Washington; cuando el corresponsal de la SER en EEUU dijo: "Fuentes de la Casa Blanca nos confirman que sus investigaciones se dirigen exclusivamente a una autoría islamista".

No sabemos la extensión de los implicados, porque los primeros en culpar a ETA fueron los del PNV



> O sea, te violo y luego te mando a lavar la ropa para que no quede rastro.
> 
> El PSOE contribuye a ello porque le favorecerá.
> 
> ¿Podría ser?



Claro. Ahí os queda eso, a ver cómo os arregláis para encubrirnos, por supuesto os ayudaremos. De hecho el primer medio que publica la foto de la mochila de Vallecas es un medio en EEUU. Esa mochila es falsa, no estuvo en ninguna parte, además llena de clavos y no hubo ningún muerto por metralla.

Toda la versión oficial la monta el PP durante los 40 días que estuvo en funciones, tanto en la destrucción de pruebas como en la fabricación de otras.



> Entiendo perfectamente. La cobardía (basada en riesgo real) de periodistas y políticos, me puedo imaginar que es el principal escollo para que alguien hable.
> 
> PERO.
> 
> Ni siquiera se ha sugerido. Máximo fue Fernando Múgica que insinuó que fue un "Estado extranjero al que no podíamos pedir explicaciones".



¿Dónde y cuándo dijo eso?



> ¿Por qué ni siquiera se ha sugerido más allá de un aisladísimo (aunque nítido) comentario de Múgica?
> 
> Por otro lado, hoy en día hay métodos para, anónimamente, filtrar informaciones.
> 
> Y nada de eso ha pasado.



Básicamente porque quien lo haga ha de ser con un fin político. Y qué fin político va a ser ése, ¿declararles la guerra a Francia y EEUU? ¿A la OTAN?



> Finalmente, ¿está nuestro estamento militar tan acojonado como pueda estarlo un individuo, como un ex-Ministro de Aznar o un ex-director del CNI que no se atrevan a hablar porque pasarían de la gloria a la ruina?
> 
> Se entiende que haya voluntades individuales compradas y amenazas a la vida y que no hablen (aunque debieran y su silencio sea criticable), pero, de estamentos enteros cuya razón de ser es la protección de España?
> 
> Eso ya es de locos...



Los militares no son locos. Además la disciplina es el pilar de todo ejército. Y lo que te digo: ¿qué iban a hacer los militares? El único que se atrevió con la autoría fue Múgica, que perdió las amistades en el periódico, se quedó solo y su empeño acabó con él

Ha muerto Fernando Múgica



> Por tanto me imagino que puede ser real, pero no termino de entender:
> 
> 1) Que el estamento militar / Guardia Civil callen como putas y ni siquiera hagan preguntas incómodas. Son unos cobardes?
> 2) Que, aunque se callen para preservar sus vidas y su integridad, no se reúnan, no hablen entre ellos, no tomen políticas, presiones de lobby, direcciones más subterráneas y colectivas para mover esto, o, al menos, para provocar debates-pantalla poniendo en juego otras cuestiones que llevaran al distanciamiento contra esa misma gente que nos ha hecho eso.
> ...



La única esperanza que tengo es que si un día se produce un derrumbe de todo el sistema político-económico occidental, esto que escribo haya calado en alguien y el día que se venga todo abajo no lo pille de sorpresa, sepa por dónde van -o vienen- los tiros.

Esto que hago aquí -y suponiendo que esté en lo cierto, porque puede haber otra hipótesis que se me escapan, pero no soy capaz de imaginar cuáles- no sirve más que para un porcentaje mínimo de los lectores de Burbuja que lo hayan leído. Que rápidamente sepan entender qué está pasando. Pero nada más. No soy Unabomber, que pensaba que enviando bombas por aquí y por allá iba a convertirse en el detonante del principio del fin de la sociedad industrial.

Lo peor es el periodismo; lo miembros de las FyCSE y militares cumplen con su deber, el de obedecer. Es peor el perioputismo, que miente más que habla. No es que oculten la verdad, es que mienten y engañan, que es diferente.

Piensa en la red militar y de espionaje de toda Europa del Este cuando se vino abajo el sistema. ¿Hicieron algún tipo de oposición? Ca, fueron los primeros en sumarse a los nuevos tiempos.

Son peor los periodistas y los políticos. ¿Es de recibo que esta institución esté dirigida por un inglés?

Real Instituto Elcano - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Qué decir de Vox. ¿Con qué mimbres puedes explicarle a nadie cuáles son los problemas reales de España?

A los de Vox los va a votar su mamá. La españoletada redicha: "China nos ha traído la peste del siglo XXI y el caldo de cultivo para el comunismo"

Una pregunta: ¿Macarena Olona se ha fugado de una viñeta de El Jueves?

Y lo mismo la UE.

Y Alemania nos endosó su deuda


----------



## Octubris (27 May 2020)

M. Priede dijo:


> ¿Dónde y cuándo dijo eso?



Minuto exacto:





M. Priede dijo:


> Básicamente porque quien lo haga ha de ser con un fin político. Y qué fin político va a ser ése, ¿declararles la guerra a Francia y EEUU? ¿A la OTAN?



Hombre, salirse de la OTAN lo primero, si se demuestra un agente agresor (como ya hay antecedentes probados en sede judicial italiana con Gladio) al que le hemos abierto las puertas, pues se sale de esa organización. Y se hace tambalearla toda, así como a toda la UE.

No hace falta declararle la guerra a nadie, por supuesto. Hay ciento-cincuentamil medidas por tomar distintas a una guerra.



M. Priede dijo:


> Los militares no son locos. Además la disciplina es el pilar de todo ejército. Y lo que te digo: ¿qué iban a hacer los militares? El único que se atrevió con la autoría fue Múgica, que perdió las amistades en el periódico, se quedó solo y su empeño acabó con él



¿Es decir que están callando lo que saben (de la peor agresión a España de los últimos tiempos) por disciplina? No sé, pues no lo entiendo, porque por disciplina lo que deberían hacer es pronunciarse, directa o indirectamente, ya que se ha atentado contra España y se estaría bloqueando su razón de ser.

Tiene que ser otra cosa: sus altos cargos completamente ciegos por narrativa pro-anglo, y/o vendidos (a la OTAN). Sus fidelidades revertidas (más fieles a la OTAN que a España). Algo así.

Si no, no se entiende.

Un saludo y un placer intercambiar impresiones con ud.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (27 May 2020)

El coñavirus este ha sido mucho peor que el 11-M, y también huele a fritos de maíz, ¿no os parece?


----------



## M. Priede (27 May 2020)

Octubris dijo:


> Minuto exacto:



Fíjate, ya no me acordaba, si lo tengo en la cabecera. Es que además no puedo corregir nada en el primer comentario, porque ahora hay límite de 20.000 caracteres y ese lo sobrepasa.




> Hombre, salirse de la OTAN lo primero, si se demuestra un agente agresor (como ya hay antecedentes probados en sede judicial italiana con Gladio) al que le hemos abierto las puertas, pues se sale de esa organización. Y se hace tambalearla toda, así como a toda la UE.
> 
> No hace falta declararle la guerra a nadie, por supuesto. Hay ciento-cincuentamil medidas por tomar distintas a una guerra.



Al día siguiente te cierran la ventanilla del crédito, te suben la prima de riesgo y a ver qué haces. ¿No sigue Alemania ocupada y tuvo que mendigar que le devolvieran el oro?



> ¿Es decir que están callando lo que saben (de la peor agresión a España de los últimos tiempos) por disciplina? No sé, pues no lo entiendo, porque por disciplina lo que deberían hacer es pronunciarse, directa o indirectamente, ya que se ha atentado contra España y se estaría bloqueando su razón de ser.



No se puede hacer nada. Aunque es verdad que hay maneras de oponerse a esos países sin citar el 11-m. ¿Pero qué vas a esperar de la izquierda basurienta que tenemos? ¿Y de los Macarenos de Vox? Del PP ya ni hablamos. También publicaciones. Mira en EEUU con el 11-s y todo lo que vino después. No los grandes medios, pero exigiendo una nueva investigación del 11-s tienes tres mil arquitectos jugándose su carrera. ¿Cuántos tienes aquí exigiendo lo mismo?

Vives en un país de cobardes cuya cobardía se tapa apelando al cojonismo hasta para cubrir una quiniela.




> Tiene que ser otra cosa






> : sus altos cargos completamente ciegos por narrativa pro-anglo, y/o vendidos (a la OTAN). Sus fidelidades revertidas (más fieles a la OTAN que a España). Algo así.
> 
> Si no, no se entiende.
> 
> Un saludo y un placer intercambiar impresiones con ud.



Les ha dado unos salarios excelentes y una buena vida. Un porcentaje de ellos no tragará nunca, pero no son ellos quienes tienen que moverse. Qué van a hacer, ¿dar un golpe de Estado?

Esto tendría que empezar a moverse desde alguna institución, por ejemplo la Fundación Gustavo Bueno, pero es muy dependiente, no tiene fondos ni dinero. Han hecho un buen trabajo ahora. Muy bueno.

"La CIA y la Guerra Fría Cultural en España", de I. Vélez. Imposición de las autonomías, entrada en la OTAN. Antifranquismo, europeísmo y federalismo

Saludos. Y sí, es un placer. Cada día se hace más difícil debatir o hablar con alguien. En Burbuja hay una inflación de infantilismo cretinoide. De algunos da la impresión de que van dopados las 24 horas.


----------



## M. Priede (27 May 2020)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> El coñavirus este ha sido mucho peor que el 11-M, y también huele a fritos de maíz, ¿no os parece?



Sí, claro. Y otra vez nosotros llevamos la peor parte.

Pero el 11-m ha sido una matanza atroz y encima se chotean. A ningún país se le hace algo así y su clase política se arrastra como lo hizo la nuestra. Y sigue arrastrándose.

Mira esto:

Colin Powell: "En España no respetan al Gobierno y por eso lo de Cataluña". Cuenta lo de Perejil riéndose del papelón que hicimos


----------



## Octubris (28 May 2020)

Buenos días conforeros. Me permito repetir un último comentario del otro hilo (con su enfoque particular de contemplar varias autorías, en contraste con este, que versa sobre una autoría concreta), para complementar y mover las ideas un poco más.

Ahí va:

Me parece fundamental la manera en que se comete la agresión.

ETA (la ETA yonki-borroka, de entre la nebulosa que rodea a esa organización, y de la que hablamos más arriba) nunca atentó así. Lo solían anunciar con una llamada telefónica (aviso de desalojo en atentados contra población civil), lo reclamaban (no lo hicieron), no metieron nunca bombas simultáneas (en plan acción coordinada bliztkrieg para sembrar caos), son más quirúrjicos (atentando contra personalidades / fuerzas armadas del Estado mayormente), no buscan destrucción de grandes infraestructuras (creo que nunca antes atentaron contra trenes), usan en su lugar métodos más caseros de guerrilla urbana, menos "colosales" (coches-bomba, tiros en la nuca), y evitan atentados a tan brutal escala (con la salvedad de Hipercor, que según se dice anunciaron, y que por algún escabroso motivo *PSOE, ahem* no se desalojó).

Un 11-M hecho por una ETA vasco-borroka no es factible porque contraviene su estrategia de "pequeños héroes nacionales de la patria idílica" y se quedan sin soporte popular.

Otra mente, otro _tipo_ de mente, otra _nacionalidad_ están detrás del atentado. Otra cultura, otra manera de pensar y de concebir a los españoles, a las víctimas en general, a los efectos socio-políticos desatados y a los daños morales causados a la sociedad agredida.

- Una manera de pensar en la que los ataques simultáneos son un plus.
- Dónde esconder los artefactos entre gente común que no sospechaba es "ok"
- En la que hay una consideración especialmente desangelada de concebir a las víctimas, debido a la no-contención/auto-limitación de la violencia, sinó, muy al contrario, su ataque a un _soft target_ [sic, me enferma usar esta expresión] tan carnicero como posible fuere concebirlo.
- En la que la gran escala no causa pudor.
- En la que el destrozo causado no pasa por una conciencia moral, un distingo, una "pena que purgar", dónde no hay ápice de culpabilidad ni pensamiento en los asesinados. No hay "conciencia de gravedad", si eso se pudiere achacar a otro tipo de terroristas más "domésticos".
- En la que opera un cierto desconocimiento e inconsciencia de las características nacionales de las víctimas, aplicándoles una fuerza destructora tan sumamente superior que solamente cuando media distancia cultural puede aplicarse.
- En la que el efecto mediático es global (se busca una audiencia global) y el efecto geo-político es de larga alcance (en transformación de la trayectoria de España y de Europa).

Los concebidores y los ejecutores fueron gente forzosamente _de otra nacionalidad_, acostumbrada a escenarios de guerra, con mano/experiencia/familiaridad militar profesional, y visión y dimensión globales y geo-políticas.

La escala del atentado también es significativa. No es una escala propia del etno-nacionalismo terrorista de un IRA o de ETA. Es escala de alguien acostumbrado a jugar en territorios mucho más grandes, dónde revientas mucha más cosa, dónde está en juego mucho más que reivindicaciones radicales de dimensión regional/nacional (pasamos pues a un atentado de dimensión geopolítica global), dónde la amplitud de la destrucción causada no es una preocupación, y dónde dejar al azar los daños colaterales no supone un problema.

Hay un "me importa un culismo" muy particular en esos atentados del 11-M.

Es una escala diferente al terrorismo etno-nacionalista europeo "clásico".

Todo ello, nos permitiría ver bajo una nueva luz a los sospechoos habituales:

GRUPO 1: Actores globales con visión global y experiencia bélica / acciones de operaciones especiales:

- yihadistas con amplia experiencia de guerra, veteranos provenientes de frentes dónde se manejaron esos calibres de destrucción (Afganistán? Oriente Próximo?)
- Israel (con su guerra de baja intensidad eterna)
- Estados Unidos (con sus guerras de todo tipo de intensidades eternas)
- mercenarios OTAN provenientes de los sectores más oscuros y cloaqueros del Ejército de varios paises y la ultraderecha (precedentes Red Gladio)

GRUPO 2: Actores regionales con vocación regional, con preparación militar, pero que se podrían calificar más como "carniceros" antes que sujetos a una constante experiencia militar activa:

- Francia cloaquera
- Marruecos cloaquero

¿Opiniones conforeros?

*Enlace original: ¿Quien hizo el 11M?*


----------



## Octubris (28 May 2020)

Buena pregunta. Yo creo que es:

1) por miedo a ser represaliados si largan cualquier cosa (miedo a los USA y su aparato sicarial)
2) porque el sistema de control de España (de su gente) petaría*, y eso al PSOE le causa tanto pavor como al PP, porque ambos son los regentes de ese sistema. Porque recordemos que ambos son rivales... más no enemigos (bipartidismo).

Si sale a la luz que los USA han atentado contra España, las consecuenias serían tan brutales que podrían haber revoluciones en todo el mundo, por tanto la amenaza, la coacción y el soborno funcionan a toda máquina para encubrir los atentados.

Al PSOE le basta señalar a "Al-Qaeda" para marcar el gol, y no irán más allá denunciando a la OTAN o a USA... les gusten esos o no, porque el PSOE son sus aterrados lacayitos (también, como el PP).

Si a las consciencias de la gente llega una realidad tal (fuera del contexto de la conspiranoia, y dentro del contexto de hechos presentados como tales), ardería Troya.

*: recordemos que nuestro sistema está basado en que "somos una Democracia y un Estado de Derecho y nuestros Amigos y Aliados de USA, y la OTAN y la UE" etc, etc.


----------



## M. Priede (29 May 2020)

Jesús Cacho, dos semanas después del atentado. Se pregunta si los españoles podrán aguantar mucho tiempo sin que nadie les diga quién fue el autor. Pues sí, les importa tanto como saber quién estaba detrás del asesinato de Cánovas.

No es "el pueblo" el culpable de ese olvido.

- EL MUNDO | Suplemento de Nueva economia 215 - Pérez Rubalcaba y la 'mano negra' del 11-M

Y naturalmente que se venía fabricando una venganza contra el gobierno desde mucho antes. Y extranjera, por supuesto.

La visita del 'número tres' del CNI a los agentes en Irak poco antes de la masacre


----------



## Octubris (30 May 2020)

M. Priede dijo:


> Jesús Cacho, dos semanas después del atentado. Se pregunta si los españoles podrán aguantar mucho tiempo sin que nadie les diga quién fue el autor. Pues sí, les importa tanto como saber quién estaba detrás del asesinato de Cánovas.
> 
> No es "el pueblo" el culpable de ese olvido.
> 
> ...



Gracias M. Priede por esos artículos. Los pongo aquí pa tenerlo todo junto.

En definitiva nos aporta otra autoría (o combo posible): Iraq (Muhabarat servicios secretos) + Francia (DGS/Chirac) - con mano marroquí de por medio.

Cito el primer artículo, muy vintage por cierto (enlace: https://www.elmundo.es/nuevaeconomia/2004/215/1080569100.html)



> Pérez Rubalcaba y la 'mano negra' del 11-M
> Diluido el resplandor de la victoria electoral del 14-M, el nuevo Gobierno Zapatero se enfrenta, entre otras cuestiones no menores, a la necesidad de dar respuesta a algunas preguntas esenciales que los españoles no pueden dejar de hacerse sin renunciar a su condición de ciudadanos libres: ¿Quién está realmente detrás de la masacre de Madrid? ¿Quién es la mano negra del 11-M?
> 
> 
> ...



Y el episodio raruno / "precedente posible" acontecido meses antes que apuntaría en esa dirección según una tal versión, el de los 7 agentes del CNI emboscados. Que quizá no tiene tanto misterio y simplemente se los identificó como agentes enemigos de Irak y ya (sin relación con el 11-M). Pero bueno, quién sabe. Cito también (enlace: La visita del 'número tres' del CNI a los agentes en Irak poco antes de la masacre):



> *La visita del 'número tres' del CNI a los agentes en Irak poco antes de la masacre*
> Antonio Rodríguez
> 
> 6-7 minutos
> ...


----------



## M. Priede (30 May 2020)

Octubris dijo:


> Gracias M. Priede por esos artículos. Los pongo aquí pa tenerlo todo junto.
> 
> En definitiva nos aporta otra autoría (o combo posible): Iraq (Muhabarat servicios secretos) + Francia (DGS/Chirac) - con mano marroquí de por medio.
> 
> ...



En aquellos momentos Irak era un caos; las únicas organizaciones con instituciones detrás eran militares y servicios de inteligencia extranjeros; del otro lado quedaban grupos armados procedentes del ejército iraquí derrotado. ¿Quién les hizo llegar esa información tan puntual, de ese viaje de los agentes españoles? Pues probablemente alguien infiltrado dentro del CNI o que los tenía vigilados desde que salieron de España. Fue en el mes de noviembre de 2003, y eso hay que sumarlo a lo de Perejil, lo de la tensión Francia-Alemania contra Aznar y tantas otras cosas.

Tomar partido por EEUU en contra de Francia y Alemania fue un paso muy mal medido, y eso ocurre cuando se desconoce la historia de tu país y tus analistas viven fuera de la realidad; ideólogos de chichinabo, tipo Bardají, ahora en Vox.

El problema de España es el propio de una nación que no tiene rumbo, carece de planes más allá de una legislatura, y de esa carencia se han encargado a fondo quienes ya conspiraban antes de la muerte de Franco. Todo consistía en buscar qué paraguas les cubriría mejor, aparte de sus réditos políticos y económicos en España; o sea: ordeñar la vaca hasta dejarla casi seca pero sin matarla, aunque para ello necesitaban protección, y nadie mejor que la mafia más poderosa. Cuál, ¿franco-alemana o gringa?



"La CIA y la Guerra Fría Cultural en España", de I. Vélez. Imposición de las autonomías, entrada en la OTAN. Antifranquismo, europeísmo y federalismo


----------



## M. Priede (30 May 2020)

Hemos pasado el medio millón de visitas. Si la décima parte fueran visitantes únicos sería un exitazo. Lo dudo.


----------



## Octubris (6 Jun 2020)

Buenas conforeros, con afán de ir sacando a relucir las piezas del puzzle del 11-M que podamos reunir, añado una cita del otro hilo.

En este caso, se trata de la captura de un lapsus llamativo en la prensa francesa, en aquellos días inmediatos, que puede ser interpretado de múltiples maneras, y que para tal efecto vierto aquí.

Ojo, quizás no sea sinó una anécdota irrelevante sin conspiración detrás, pero aún y así (y por descarte de presuntos culpables) nos da una idea más de por dónde discurrieron las aguas subterráneas que desembocaron en esa catástrofe de nuestra historia.

Saludos,



Octubris dijo:


> Esto no encaja bién en ninguna parte, pero es un pequeño detalle que he visto:
> 
> Jacques Attali es un judío francés que fue consejero personal de Mitterrand y de Chirac y Sarkozy. Es un pope en el mundillo político-cultural francés, sale en televisión y vende libros sobre "Cómo será el mundo en 2050" y demás.
> 
> ...


----------



## M. Priede (6 Jun 2020)

Octubris dijo:


> Buenas conforeros, con afán de ir sacando a relucir las piezas del puzzle del 11-M que podamos reunir, añado una cita del otro hilo.
> 
> En este caso, se trata de la captura de un lapsus llamativo en la prensa francesa, en aquellos días inmediatos, que puede ser interpretado de múltiples maneras, y que para tal efecto vierto aquí.
> 
> ...



Da que pensar, sí. Es posible que hubiese llegado a sus oídos la insistencia de Acebes de que esperaban un atentado de ETA. Finalmente ocurrió y Attali se lanzó a escribir. Pero no era ETA.

No sé si tendría amistad con Jean-Francois Revel, liberal y muy crítico con la clase política francesa, pronorteamericano y amigo de Aznar. 

Mes y medio antes:

Federico Jiménez Losantos - Aznar condecora a Revel


----------



## Octubris (30 Jun 2020)

Me permito auto-cita con reseñas del Cablegate, y los cables más relevantes que encontré. Si alguien sabe de más, por favor que escriba. Conclusión provisional: en los cables diplomáticos de la embajada de USA en Madrid, durante 2004 y los años posteriores (hubo dos embajadores, uno 2001-2004, y otro 2005-2009), no se extrae nada "raro" que nos indujera a sospechar. Es normal, ya que, de ser ellos los culpables (y de saberlo los señores embajadores), se cuidarían mucho de que nada saltara. Pero ni tan siquiera leer entre líneas es posible. Cabe recordar que esos cables eran de tipo "Confidencial" y "Secret" - y no "Top Secret". Pero es una de las pocas ventanas que tenemos a los entresijos del poder imperial y sus comunicaciones internas.

Saludos,

Edito porque los cabrones de ddossecrets.com están caídos, Wikileaks tiene esta herramienta de búsqueda igual cuando tenga un tiempo edito los enlaces: Full-text search



Octubris dijo:


> A sazón de haber trasteado con unos leaks de la poli usana (Blueleakes), me topo de nuevo con el *Cablegate* de Assange, disponible en esa misma web que filtra los Blueleaks.
> 
> Sobre el 11-M, como sabemos, no hay lamentablemente "rarezas" que se puedan encontrar en los cables de la embajada americana en Madrid enviados a Washington durante esa época (durante esos días, ni años más tarde). Al menos, no en el Cablegate.
> 
> ...


----------



## M. Priede (30 Jun 2020)

Octubris dijo:


> Me permito auto-cita con reseñas del Cablegate, y los cables más relevantes que encontré. Si alguien sabe de más, por favor que escriba. Conclusión provisional: en los cables diplomáticos de la embajada de USA en Madrid, durante 2004 y los años posteriores (hubo dos embajadores, uno 2001-2004, y otro 2005-2009), no se extrae nada "raro" que nos indujera a sospechar. Es normal, ya que, de ser ellos los culpables (y de saberlo los señores embajadores), se cuidarían mucho de que nada saltara. Pero ni tan siquiera leer entre líneas es posible. Cabe recordar que esos cables eran de tipo "Confidencial" y "Secret" - y no "Top Secret". Pero es una de las pocas ventanas que tenemos a los entresijos del poder imperial y sus comunicaciones internas.
> 
> Saludos,



Mira, todo lo que EEUU y cualquier país o agencia de espionaje ponga a disposición del público no es fiable. No es ninguna fuente contrastada sino interesada.

El embajador importa un rábano, porque se dedica a sus asuntos diplomáticos; lo importante son los servicios de esa embajada adscritos al ministerio de defensa norteamericano. Obviamente un embajador no va a decidir a su antojo cómo se hace esa labor. Más bien es al revés: serán esos servicios quienes le informen o no le informen, porque no tienen que contarle todo. Es más: que un embajador de EEUU ande por ahí creyéndose que Al Qaeda es lo que cuentan los periódicos, les va bien.

EEUU dispondrá de todo tipo de embajadores, los que están en la pomada y los que no.

Es para partirse de risa lo de que Bush está muy inquieto por lo de Al Qaeda en España; me imagino que también por el futuro del pájaro ánsar, ese "visionario" al que habrá que proteger y que tanto fervor mostró por los EEUU


----------



## Papo de luz (30 Jun 2020)

M. Priede dijo:


> Marxista F
> 
> La finalidad era colocar a un partido proeuropeo; sacar a toda costa a Aznar, al PP, puesto que el PP, como diría Vázquez Montalbán, ya estaba impregnado de _La Aznaridad_
> 
> ...



Pues no, visionario no quiere decir ser crédulo ni cretino. Ser un priede sí significa eso. Y Aznar no jugó a ser gran potencia, sino a que España tuviera el peso que se merece en Europa y el mundo. Con acomplejados como tú es porque existe el separatismo y la causa última de que nos montaran el 11-M.


----------



## M. Priede (30 Jun 2020)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Pues no, visionario no quiere decir ser crédulo ni cretino. Ser un priede sí significa eso. Y Aznar no jugó a ser gran potencia, sino a que España tuviera el peso que se merece en Europa y el mundo. Con acomplejados como tú es porque existe el separatismo y la causa última de que nos montaran el 11-M.



No me extraña que un calvinista tenga a gala ser un visionario; le va en ello el alma, su razón de ser.

_Y Aznar no jugó a ser gran potencia, sino a que España tuviera el peso que se merece en Europa y el mundo_

En España el honor ya no es patrimonio del alma sino del 'qué dirán', y mientras los demás no sepan de qué va esto, pues 'vengan ollas y pasen días'


----------



## Stock Option (30 Jun 2020)

Siempre me ha sorprendido que tenga mucho más movimiento los hilos relacionados con el crimen de las niñas de Alcasser que hilos como éste.


----------



## M. Priede (30 Jun 2020)

Stock Option dijo:


> Siempre me ha sorprendido que tenga mucho más movimiento los hilos relacionados con el crimen de las niñas de Alcasser que hilos como éste.



Jajaja. Amigo, cuando yo era ingenuo y no sé si mejor persona, esas cosas me desesperaban. 

Estamos donde estamos, en un establo de esos que ellos mismos llaman la TIA para despistar. 

Ay, las perdices. Hasta en la sopa.

Hazme un favor: no levantes este hilo; déjalo estar ahí metido, olvidado:

El expediente Royuela es una tomadura de pelo. ¿Estrategia de la tensión? ¿Distracción?


----------



## silenus (30 Jun 2020)

Octubris dijo:


> He visto algunos emails en el leak de Jeb Bush (hermano de George y gobernador de Florida en ese entonces) , *dónde circulan textos que hacen referencia a que Chávez podría estar detrás de proporcionar explosivos para el 11-m a etarras*, pero eso ya me parece de apaga y vámonos, y parece más una obsesión yankee-aznaril que otra cosa con fundamento.



Pues eso es muy interesante.

-Para empezar:
Un ex agente secreto venezolano acusa a Chávez de ocultar al cerebro del 11-M

-Quién fue el primer jefe de estado extranjero que visitó Madrid tras el 11-M? Chávez. Dicen que el criminal siempre vuelve a la escena del crimen...
Tumultuoso homenaje de Hugo Chávez a las víctimas del 11-M en la madrileña estación de Atocha

*Esperanza en el 'nuevo rumbo' de España*

-Qué país tiene un montón de etarras exiliados? Venezuela.
ETA en la Venezuela de Chávez: la prueba definitiva
Hugo Chávez permitió a ETA convertir Venezuela en su principal refugio en Suramérica

-Una semana antes del atentado, dos furgonetas de ETA viajaron hacia Madrid con 500Kg de explosivos y prácticamente se entregan a la Guardia Civil (el cebo de la trampa?):
La extraña 'caravana de la muerte' | elmundo.es

-A quién culpaba Chávez del intento de golpe de estado en Venezuela de 2002? A Aznar y por extensión al PP.
Chávez: Aznar apoyó el golpe Estado en Venezuela en el 2002
Hugo Chávez equipara a Aznar con Hitler y dice que le da «asco» y «lástima»
Chávez llama a Aznar «fascista» tres veces en la plenaria de la cumbre
Chávez amenaza con expulsar a las empresas españolas si el PP gana las elecciones generales

-Quién gana las elecciones contra pronóstico 'gracias' al atentado? Zapatero, el que ahora casualmente se gana la vida haciendo de "mediador" (más bien defensor del régimen) en... Venezuela.
La relación del expresidente Zapatero con el chavismo: De falso mediador, al caso Morodo y las "minas de oro"
Zapatero: "La comunidad internacional condena a Venezuela, pero está mal informada"

-Quién financia después la fundación CEPS vinculada a la creación de Podemos? Chávez.
Venezuela dio siete millones de euros a la fundación CEPS, vinculada a Podemos

-Quién es el único mandatario mundial que ha apoyado públicamente a los separatistas catalanes? Maduro.
Maduro dice que es una "vergüenza" que haya "presos políticos" en Catalunya

-Quién invitó en un avión oficial a miembros de la CUP, Podemos y del entorno etarra? El régimen venezolano.
Venezuela puso un avión militar a Podemos, CUP y el entorno de ETA


Los encontronazos con Venezuela desde esa época son constantes, y el odio personal de Chávez a Aznar tras la intentona de golpe en 2002, obsesivo. Ningún otro país se ha metido tan descaradamente en nuestros asuntos y en nuestra política como lo hacen los bolivarianos.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (30 Jun 2020)

*Porque podría darse que lo supiera antes de que aconteciera, y que dara por hecho que su acontecer iba a propiciar un gobierno Aznarita (aunque Aznar hubiera anunciado con mucha antelación su intención de no presentarse a un tercer mandato, el PP chupapollista de USA seguía en boga).*

-----------------------

Respecto a esto recordar que en las encuestas decían que ganaba el PP y la retirada de Aznar no era tal. Se hacía con el poder de FAES que sería ya un todopoderoso think thank desde donde se elaborarían las coordenadas geo-estratégicas del gobierno del PP de Rajoy.

Por eso se fué Aznar, no para retirarse, sino para reinventarse.


----------



## Nicors (30 Jun 2020)

¿Y las pruebas para cuando?


----------



## M. Priede (30 Jun 2020)

silenus dijo:


> Pues eso es muy interesante.
> 
> -Para empezar:
> Un ex agente secreto venezolano acusa a Chávez de ocultar al cerebro del 11-M
> ...



Venezuela es menos peligrosa que Marruecos. Avisa a Jiménez Losantos que cambie la autoría. Además estará encantado.


----------



## M. Priede (30 Jun 2020)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> *Porque podría darse que lo supiera antes de que aconteciera, y que dara por hecho que su acontecer iba a propiciar un gobierno Aznarita (aunque Aznar hubiera anunciado con mucha antelación su intención de no presentarse a un tercer mandato, el PP chupapollista de USA seguía en boga).*
> 
> -----------------------
> 
> ...



La aznaridad iba a seguir ahí. Tan fuerte era que Rajoy quedó anulado por ella hasta la 'conversión' que tuvo en México en 2008. Le iluminaron: "Mariano, con el 11-m para arriba y para abajo no vamos a ningún sitio. Cambia el discurso".

Cuatro años se pasó el PP acusando al PSOE de estar ocultando a los verdaderos autores, cuando no, y de la manera más insiodiosa, de ser parte de la autoría. *¡Los mismos que habían destruido todas las pruebas y fabricado las falsas!*


----------



## M. Priede (30 Jun 2020)

Nicors dijo:


> ¿Y las pruebas para cuando?



Localiza al bablista cacicón y asturianista; chatu él, faltón. Ése sabe qué fue de ellas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Jun 2020)

Solo un izmierdista podria suponer que el autor de un atentado es aquel a quien no le interesa.
El PP del trio de azores (OTAN puro y duro) hiba a ganar nuevamente con mayoria absoluta, atentado antes de las elecciones y gana el bobo solemne que hoy trabaja para el narco izmierdismo venezolano. Por lo tanto la autoria es de la OTAN 

La misma tarde del atentado la izmierda mediatica como los tentaculos activistas ya estaban difundiendo un discurso prefabricado de 3 pares de calzoncillos que no se articula a vote pronto.


----------



## Nicors (30 Jun 2020)

M. Priede dijo:


> Localiza al bablista cacicón y asturianista; chatu él, faltón. Ése sabe qué fue de ellas.



Digo las que tu titulas en este hilo como definitivas.


----------



## Debunker (30 Jun 2020)

Octubris dijo:


> Buenas conforeros, con afán de ir sacando a relucir las piezas del puzzle del 11-M que podamos reunir, añado una cita del otro hilo.
> 
> En este caso, se trata de la captura de un lapsus llamativo en la prensa francesa, en aquellos días inmediatos, que puede ser interpretado de múltiples maneras, y que para tal efecto vierto aquí.
> 
> ...




Tu teoría es lo más absurdo que haya leído jamás.

Las encuestas sobre las elecciones, todas absolutamente todas, daban mayoría al PP o sea ganaban las elecciones con amplia mayoría.

El PP fue toreado por las fuerzas de seguridad dando información a la izquierda y confundiendo al PP con autoría de ETA que después de todo no era difícil porque los explosivos salieron del País Vasco y personalmente creo que ETA tuvo más que ver con esos atentados que los pardillos islámicos que pagaron el pato. 

Como el PSOE tenía toda la información muy por delante del PP , el día 11 ocurren los atentados y el día 13 ya estaban en Génova por decenas de miles acusando a Aznar de criminal , todos los medios a voces con la misma táctica ya que esos atentados según ellos eran consecuencia del apoyo de Aznar a la guerra de Irak , cosa muy graciosa porque a los únicos islamitas que consiguieron a través de engaños involucrar en esos atentados, eran marroquies a los que les importaba una mierda Irak además de no ser islamistas radicales dado el trabajo que realizaban.

El PSOE desde el comienzo de la democracia, puso a los suyos masivamente, en educación desde primaria hasta las universidades, a sus jueces , a sus fuerzas de seguridad, a sus medios y periodistas y sigue y sigue y así corrompió a toda la población española. Así nos lleva a la destrucción total. 

Yo espero que un día España despierte y se de cuenta que nuestro cáncer es el PSOE, (ni siquiera es Podemos) ni R78 , ni mierda, ni siquiera los separatistas que ya habrían sido desbancados si el PSOE no existiera, el PSOE es un partido criminal anti español desde que nació, actualmente ha rizado el rizo con ZP y ahora Sánchez


----------



## M. Priede (30 Jun 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Solo un izmierdista podria suponer que el autor de un atentado es aquel a quien no le interesa.
> El PP del trio de azores (OTAN puro y duro) hiba a ganar nuevamente con mayoria absoluta, atentado antes de las elecciones y gana el bobo solemne que hoy trabaja para el narco izmierdismo venezolano. Por lo tanto la autoria es de la OTAN
> 
> La misma tarde del atentado la izmierda mediatica como los tentaculos activistas ya estaban difundiendo un discurso prefabricado de 3 pares de calzoncillos que no se articula a vote pronto.



A ver si cuidas un poco la 'hortografía', Calvino. No se puede andar por ahí dando lecciones a los demás y mostrándose como un analfabestia.

_Solo un izmierdista *podria* suponer que el autor de un atentado es aquel a quien no le interesa.
El PP del *trio de azores* (OTAN puro y duro) *hiba* a ganar nuevamente con *mayoria* absoluta, atentado antes de las elecciones y gana el bobo solemne que hoy trabaja para el narco izmierdismo venezolano. Por lo tanto la *autoria* es de la OTAN 

La misma tarde del atentado la izmierda *mediatica* como los *tentaculos* activistas ya estaban difundiendo un discurso prefabricado de 3 pares de calzoncillos que no se articula a *vote* pronto._


----------



## M. Priede (30 Jun 2020)

Nicors dijo:


> Digo las que tu titulas en este hilo como definitivas.



No son definitivas. A día de hoy es la única posible. Si no lo crees, rebátela y propón otra. Al menos rebátela.


----------



## M. Priede (30 Jun 2020)

Debunker dijo:


> Tu teoría es lo más absurdo que haya leído jamás.
> 
> Las encuestas sobre las elecciones, todas absolutamente todas, daban mayoría al PP o sea ganaban las elecciones con amplia mayoría.
> 
> ...



La ETA, Marruecos, el PSOE.

Que te lo cuente Rubalcaba. Nuestros _amigos y aliados_, tan citados por él, avalan lo que dice:


----------



## Debunker (30 Jun 2020)

M. Priede dijo:


> La ETA, Marruecos, el PSOE.
> 
> Que te lo cuente Rubalcaba. Nuestros _amigos y aliados_, tan citados por él, avalan lo que dice:




Rubalcaba podría haber citado a todos los países del mundo mundial, total no íbamos a tener ningún informe de esas supuestas investigaciones internacionales , sin contar que cualquier prueba de la autoría estaba al completo en manos del PSOE desde los vagones del tren que fueron eliminados a los 4 días del atentado ocultando los explosivos que se utilizaron, las cámaras de renfe , todo lo que ocurrió con el piso donde se inmolaron supuestamente islamistas que ni siquiera se dieron sus nombres o procedencia , la puta mochila que se encontraron con explosivos etc. etc. 

Yo lo tengo super claro, el PSOE nació para destruir España y a los españoles, son lo contrario y enemigos del alma hispana. Así nos va.


----------



## Nicors (30 Jun 2020)

M. Priede dijo:


> No son definitivas. A día de hoy es la única posible. Si no lo crees, rebátela y propón otra. Al menos rebátela.



Tu teoría coincide mucho con l9 que yo he pensado pero pruebas no hay.


----------



## M. Priede (30 Jun 2020)

Debunker dijo:


> Rubalcaba podría haber citado a todos los países del mundo mundial, total no íbamos a tener ningún informe de esas supuestas investigaciones internacionales , sin contar que cualquier prueba de la autoría estaba al completo en manos del PSOE desde los vagones del tren que fueron eliminados a los 4 días del atentado ocultando los explosivos que se utilizaron, las cámaras de renfe , todo lo que ocurrió con el piso donde se inmolaron supuestamente islamistas que ni siquiera se dieron sus nombres o procedencia , la puta mochila que se encontraron con explosivos etc. etc.
> 
> *Yo lo tengo super claro, el PSOE nació para destruir España y a los españoles, son lo contrario y enemigos del alma hispana. Así nos va*.



_*Yo lo tengo super claro, el PSOE nació para destruir España y a los españoles, son lo contrario y enemigos del alma hispana. Así nos va*._

Y por lo que veo, todos esos países que cita apoyan al PSOE.


----------



## Debunker (30 Jun 2020)

M. Priede dijo:


> _*Yo lo tengo super claro, el PSOE nació para destruir España y a los españoles, son lo contrario y enemigos del alma hispana. Así nos va*._
> 
> Y por lo que veo, todos esos países que cita apoyan al PSOE.




No os enteráis, cada país tiene bastante con lo suyo y lo normal es que no se enteren de nada o casi nada de lo que ocurre al vecino, la lucha anti terrorista en la UE a través de diferentes cuerpos de seguridad, se basa en informes sobre posibles terroristas, sean grupos o individuos, lo que haga luego cualquier gobierno con esa información o problemas de actos terroristas, solo incumbe al gobierno de cada estado, la única organización que ahonda un poco más son los servicios de inteligencia de EEUU pero éstos están cada vez más aletargados y apenas tienen recursos económicos para investigar. 

Tu crees que algún gobierno de los que cita Rubalcaba conoce sus declaraciones? Ni de coña, hijo ni de coña , no hay cerebros para recabar dimes y diretes de todo el mundo cada minuto del día. Por otro lado a nadie le importa una mierda lo que cada político "elegido democraticamente" haga lo que le salga de los huevos en su territorio siempre y cuando no interfiera en el "orden establecido internacionalmente"


----------



## M. Priede (30 Jun 2020)

Debunker dijo:


> No os enteráis, cada país tiene bastante con lo suyo y lo normal es que no se enteren de nada o casi nada de lo que ocurre al vecino, la lucha anti terrorista en la UE a través de diferentes cuerpos de seguridad, se basa en informes sobre posibles terroristas, sean grupos o individuos, lo que haga luego cualquier gobierno con esa información o problemas de actos terroristas, solo incumbe al gobierno de cada estado, la única organización que ahonda un poco más son los servicios de inteligencia de EEUU pero éstos están cada vez más aletargados y apenas tienen recursos económicos para investigar.
> 
> Tu crees que algún gobierno de los que cita Rubalcaba conoce sus declaraciones? Ni de coña, hijo ni de coña , no hay cerebros para recabar dimes y diretes de todo el mundo cada minuto del día. Por otro lado a nadie le importa una mierda lo que cada político "elegido democraticamente" haga lo que le salga de los huevos en su territorio siempre y cuando no interfiera en el "orden establecido internacionalmente"



Rubalcaba era mucho Rubalcaba. No le tosía naide. Si Fredi decía 'ésta es la versión oficial', los demás a callar; desde Marruecos a Estados Unidos y desde Portugal a Alemania. NAIDE.


----------



## Octubris (30 Jun 2020)

silenus dijo:


> Pues eso es muy interesante.
> 
> -Para empezar:
> Un ex agente secreto venezolano acusa a Chávez de ocultar al cerebro del 11-M
> ...



Buenos enlaces. Vete a saber.

Aunque me da por pensar que los venezolanos son tan extremadamente incompetentes en todo que no sabes si podrían hacer nada del derecho, ni siquiera mantener tranquilito a un yihadista en una habitación de una barraca de un pueblo isleño venezolano sin que pasara algo.

Yo sigo investigando todo lo que puedo, y tratando de entender, y para mi los USA/OTAN siguen siendo sospechosos (quitarse de encima a Aznar o mejor dicho, al aznarismo, por petición francesa, a cambio de reclamar a Francia en la OTAN), como Francia y Marruecos (cómplices con especial inquina anti-española) y la misma Al Qaeda (usada para ello), ya que, según cómo, todo pudo confluir en Atocha esa mañana - por obra de unos y de otros.

Sospecho desde luego del papel de, como mínimo, ocultación, y ocultación a toda máquina, a que se entregaron ambos PP y PSOE, a juzgar por el sin fin de rarezas del proceso, y la probada naturaleza anti-pueblo y anti-soberanía de ambas dinastías oligárquicas (especialmente del PSOE).

Respecto al "cerebro" yihadista señalado por el ex-espía de Chávez de ser el cerebro del 11-M y esconderse en Venezuela, se trata de Setmarian Nasar (ver fotos).

Sin embargo, la posibilidad de su refugio venezolano quedó desmentida.

Un mes después de las declaraciones del ex-espía venezolano (30 Septiembre 2005), fue capturado tras un tiroteo (31 de Octubre 2005) e interrogado en Pakistán (también por españoles, véase Revealed: the mastermind behind al-Qaeda's plan to wage global jihad), puesto a disposición de los americanos en Marzo de 2006, que lo trasladaron a la base de Diego García, y finalmente enviado a una prisión en Siria en un momento indeterminado de 2006 (ver: Al Qaeda ideologue in Syrian detention - lawyers y Mustafa Setmariam Nasar - Wikipedia).

En 2009 Baltasar Garzón inquiere a varios países por su paradero, se reporta que sigue en una cárcel en Siria, pero la prensa británica reporta que en 2012 Bachar Al-Asad lo libera "pa joder" según estas informaciones: Syria releases the 7/7 'mastermind' aunque fuentes yihadistas lo consideran aún preso: Al Qaeda's American propagandist notes death of terror group's representative in Syria | FDD's Long War Journal.

Se trata de uno de los mayores ideólogos de Al Qaeda, tiene doble nacionalidad siria-española, y se le achaca el atentado del Descanso, el restaurante al ladito de la base militar de Torrejón de Ardoz, así como la planificación de cabo a rabo del 11-S y el 11-M.

Una pieza muy gorda. Pero parece que no llegó a estar nunca en Venezuela. Aunque vete a saber, todas esas informaciones vienen de Reuters y prensa anglo y El País, las damos por buenas pero...

Finalmente:

¿Son estos yihadistas manipulados para atentar donde los USA quieren que atenten?
¿O los USA no tienen real control sobre ellos, y sus acciones son íntegramente yihad?

Preguntas, preguntas. Ni siquiera sabemos si los autores materiales del 11-M eran de nacionalidad de algún país musulmán o tenían etnia/religión musulmana, podrían ser gringos o franceses o israelíes o quién sabe, que se infiltraron ese día allí a instalar las bombas.

Ni siquiera sabemos quién es el verdadero cerebro, el elenco de sospechosos parmanece irreductible todavía a día de hoy.


----------



## Octubris (30 Jun 2020)

Debunker dijo:


> Tu teoría es lo más absurdo que haya leído jamás.
> 
> Las encuestas sobre las elecciones, todas absolutamente todas, daban mayoría al PP o sea ganaban las elecciones con amplia mayoría.
> 
> ...



Mi hipótesis ciertamente alocada en ese post (hay que poner a prueba todo, incluso lo más alocado) falla, es cierto, tras una relectura.

Rezaba así: "los USA pusieron las bombas para afianzar al aznarismo y la War on Terror, y Attali de algún modo lo sabía, y por eso se coló en el artículo, pero les salió mal la jugada porque al final la gente eligió a ZP".

A mi mismo me cuesta de creer. Porque lo obvio para un Estado extranjero es saber de antemano que un atentado así acabaría con el PP y auparía a ZP - en vez de ignorar tal cosa.

Mi hipótesis preferida es esta otra, en sintonía con el hilo: lo hicieron los USA, sí, pero para complacer a Francia (que sabía que escogeríamos a ZP y España sería descarrilada) a cambio de hacerla ingresar en la OTAN en 2008 full power.

Esta segunda hipótesis es más sólida, y este relevante hilo de @M. Priede trata sobre ella.

¿Pero, por qué es especialmente alocada la primera hipótesis, especialmente la parte de un Attali cognoscente?

- Si Jacques Attali, susurrador de élites francesas, sabía algo previamente al atentado, ¿quién se lo dijo? ¿Cómo lo sabían los franceses? El asunto los perjudicaba (atlantismo español), luego ellos no estaban por la labor. Se podría haber filtrado y llegado a sus oídos (los de Attali) por la vía de servicios secretos y demás, pero eso es improbable (dar a Francia semejante información sería torpe y anti-discreto). Si el atentado por tanto era para afianzar a España en el atlantismo, Francia queda fuera de eso, es más, queda perjudicada, por tanto no cocinaron el atentado ellos, y el "alcance" de Attali es francés, no yankee. Es cierto que podría llegar a saber que los yankees preparaban algo a través de contactos con el Alto Estado francés, pero sería escribir con resignación ese artículo, siendo más relevante para él escribir sobre la deriva española, por ejemplo. Por lo tanto lo más probable es pensar que simplemente se colara y fuera de sobrao, y escribiera ese artículo por esos motivos más prosaicos de ir de listo ("l'Espagne vire à droite" en contexto Chiraquil pre-Sarkozyniano), y no porque "supiera algo". Pero hay que mirar todas las posibilidades, no?

- Otro motivo menos enrevesado es este. No hacía falta "afianzar" a la España pepera, que estaba, como bién señalas, bién encarriladita en el atlantismo y llevaba las de ganar en esas elecciones según mil sondeos y demás.

- El atentado se hizo para cambiar una dinámica, no para reforzarla, ya que ese es su efecto más lógico.

Por lo tanto, si el objetivo de los atentados fue, como es más lógico, debilitar a España, los USA pierden (o mejor dicho dejan de lado) un aliado medio (España), y ganan a un aliado fuerte (Francia).

Y eso tiene más empaque como teoría.


----------



## M. Priede (30 Jun 2020)

Octubris dijo:


> Mi hipótesis ciertamente alocada en ese post (hay que poner a prueba todo, incluso lo más alocado) falla, es cierto, tras una relectura.
> 
> Rezaba así: "los USA pusieron las bombas para afianzar al aznarismo y la War on Terror, y Attali de algún modo lo sabía, y por eso se coló en el artículo, pero les salió mal la jugada porque al final la gente eligió a ZP".
> 
> ...



Los EEUU no perdieron ningún aliado; España sigue a sus órdenes, España sólo pondrá pegas si antes las pone Francia y Alemania. Han ampliado la base de Morón, y Torrejón sigue siendo de la OTAN, o sea, de EEUU; ahí aterrizó Obama por orden suya, no en Barajas.

A medida que pasen los años será más y más difícil recabar pruebas. Hay una esencial: interrogar al que estaba a cargo de la vigilancia de las cocheras, porque esos explosivos se colocaron en los trenes durante las maniobras de la OTAN. NO HUBO MOCHILAS.

Por destruir pruebas tendría que estar en la cárcel medio gobierno de Aznar. Y por fabricar gran parte de ellas.


----------



## Debunker (30 Jun 2020)

silenus dijo:


> Pues eso es muy interesante.
> 
> -Para empezar:
> Un ex agente secreto venezolano acusa a Chávez de ocultar al cerebro del 11-M
> ...




Lo has bordado, te cito para guardarte


----------



## M. Priede (30 Jun 2020)

Debunker dijo:


> Lo has bordado, te cito para guardarte



Eso sí que te gusta. A la gente como tú le importa un rábano la verdad. Y sois la inmensa mayoría. Y así nos va, claro.


----------



## Octubris (1 Jul 2020)

M. Priede dijo:


> *Los EEUU no perdieron ningún aliado; España sigue a sus órdenes*, España sólo pondrá pegas si antes las pone Francia y Alemania. Han ampliado la base de Morón, y Torrejón sigue siendo de la OTAN, o sea, de EEUU; ahí aterrizó Obama por orden suya, no en Barajas.
> 
> A medida que pasen los años será más y más difícil recabar pruebas. Hay una esencial: *interrogar al que estaba a cargo de la vigilancia de las cocheras*, porque *esos explosivos se colocaron en los trenes durante las maniobras de la OTAN*. NO HUBO MOCHILAS.
> 
> Por destruir pruebas tendría que estar en la cárcel medio gobierno de Aznar. Y por fabricar gran parte de ellas.



Gracias por la claridad.

Suena tan sencilla y rotundamente real que seguramente lo fue.

¿Se sabe algo de ese cabo sin atar (jefe de seguridad de las cocheras)?

Señoras de la limpieza, seguratas, hasta mendigos, seguro hay al menos como 500 personas que vieron cosas raras el día 10 y el día 11 y no se han atrevido a hablar.

Habría que subir una web de testimonios anónimos - para que quien quisiera subiera allí información lo hiciera - a sabiendas que se va a petar de troles y desinformación, pero los relatos verdaderos tienen esa coherencia interna que los hace destacar.

Respecto a que USA no nos perdió sinó que nos mantuvo como lacayos/empleados (apaleaos) es 100% cierto obviamente. Reventados por (plausiblemente) ellos y ahí seguimos lamiendo bota, con Francia adelantándonos y sufriendo en los últimos años barbaries terroristas de similar horror. Quién se acerca al núcleo del mal sale escaldado.


----------



## Mollow The Phoney (1 Jul 2020)

Estuve trabajando un tiempo como maquinista. Si te tocaba el último turno, a medianoche tenías que pasar el Servicing, una especie de ITV diaria antes de guardar el vehículo en las cocheras. 

Los operarios (gente bastante turbia los que yo conocí) se meten en el foso y te inspeccionan durante un buen rato. Siempre pensé que si alguien quisiera hacer algo, le sería muy fácil. Además, el acceso a talleres y cocheras sólo estaba protegido por una alambrada en la mayor parte del recinto. Luego, lo que pase en los talleres, si es que el centro de control te dice lo dejes allí, sólo lo saben los mecánicos.

Una noche, al guardar el vehículo, vi a varias personas apoyadas en los otros vehículos aparcados en las vías mirándome fijamente mientras iba entrando a 3km/h. Me dio bastante mal rollo y al compañero que iba conmigo en cabina también. Resulta que eran los de limpieza y mantenimiento, que los habían cambiado de la noche a la mañana. A todos y sin previo aviso.

Recuerdo que me comí bastante la cabeza con el asunto, sobre lo fácil que podría ser que alguien hiciera algo. Y que, probablemente, tendrían apoyo desde dentro.


----------



## h2o ras (1 Jul 2020)

Mollow The Phoney dijo:


> Estuve trabajando un tiempo como maquinista. Si te tocaba el último turno, a medianoche tenías que pasar el Servicing, una especie de ITV diaria antes de guardar el vehículo en las cocheras.
> 
> Los operarios (gente bastante turbia los que yo conocí) se meten en el foso y te inspeccionan durante un buen rato. Siempre pensé que si alguien quisiera hacer algo, le sería muy fácil. Además, el acceso a talleres y cocheras sólo estaba protegido por una alambrada en la mayor parte del recinto. Luego, lo que pase en los talleres, si es que el centro de control te dice lo dejes allí, sólo lo saben los mecánicos.
> 
> ...



_*"los de limpieza y mantenimiento, que los habían cambiado de la noche a la mañana "*_
Eso es como minimo altamente sospechoso.


----------



## Octubris (1 Jul 2020)

Mollow The Phoney dijo:


> Estuve trabajando un tiempo como maquinista. Si te tocaba el último turno, a medianoche tenías que pasar el Servicing, una especie de ITV diaria antes de guardar el vehículo en las cocheras.
> 
> Los operarios (gente bastante turbia los que yo conocí) se meten en el foso y te inspeccionan durante un buen rato. Siempre pensé que si alguien quisiera hacer algo, le sería muy fácil. Además, el acceso a talleres y cocheras sólo estaba protegido por una alambrada en la mayor parte del recinto. Luego, lo que pase en los talleres, si es que el centro de control te dice lo dejes allí, sólo lo saben los mecánicos.
> 
> ...



Bastante escalofriante. Bastaría autorizar un cambio de personal o mover o cancelar turnos de trabajo (con pretexto discreto de los ejercicios de la OTAN CMX-04 u otro motivo) y ya tendrías al equipo terrorista con las manos libres para instalar las bombas durante la noche en las cocheras, disfrazados de operarios de mantenimiento. O tener a alguien dentro de seguridad que abra las puertas al equipo.

Eso también significaría que algún rastro de movimientos de personal tuvo que haber si el acceso fue autorizado via administrativa, o si la cancelación de presencia de personal fue así mismo administrativa.

Si fue una infiltración más sigilosa (con infiltrado que abra desde dentro / haga la vista gorda, o sin infiltrados y a saco) el tema sería controlar las cámaras de seguridad, algo que aparentemente también se hizo porque nunca funcionan las cámaras de seguridad o al menos no hay ningún registro de nada hasta donde yo sé.

Finalmente esto demuestra que la confianza es la puerta por la que entra amable el diablo, y nosotros confiamos en la OTAN y sus maniobras, que se permitieron desarrollar nada menos que en el último tramo de toda una campaña electoral.

¿A quién se le ocurre? ¿Aznar nunca leyó sobre Gladio? Pareciera que no.


----------



## Mollow The Phoney (1 Jul 2020)

Sólo había un segurata en una garita en la entrada al recinto, encargado de controlar la barrera y las matrículas de los coches y motos del personal. Antes de empezar a trabajar allí tuve que rellenar un formulario con los datos de mi coche para que el de seguridad me dejara pasar.

Pero una vez que entrabas al recinto podías pasearte libremente y acceder donde quisieras. La verdad es que siempre me sorprendió la poca seguridad que había. Supongo que porque era un sitio pequeño (sólo 12 trenes) y en una zona tranquila, un secarral en mitad del campo.


----------



## Octubris (1 Jul 2020)

Mollow The Phoney dijo:


> Sólo había un segurata en una garita en la entrada al recinto, encargado de controlar la barrera y las matrículas de los coches y motos del personal. Antes de empezar a trabajar allí tuve que rellenar un formulario con los datos de mi coche para que el de seguridad me dejara pasar.
> 
> Pero una vez que entrabas al recinto podías pasearte libremente y acceder donde quisieras. La verdad es que siempre me sorprendió la poca seguridad que había. Supongo que porque era un sitio pequeño (sólo 12 trenes) y en una zona tranquila, un secarral en mitad del campo.



¿El de seguridad era de la típica empresa Prosegur, Securitas, etc? Imagino que sí, aunque a estas alturas tampoco me sorprendería si fuera un vigilante "paco" de garaje, con su fm futbolera a gran volumen.

¿Te suena si manejaban ellos mismos las cámaras? ¿O el circuito iba para otro lado? Algún pro de sistema de vigilancias podría explicar si en esa época se grababa todo lo filmado y durante cuanto tiempo se guardaba.

Es un buen dato el tema de que apuntaran las matrículas entrantes y salientes. Imagínate que el "equipo terrorista" llega a pie porque aparcaran en otro lado, y por tanto no hay registro matricular esa noche de unos operarios que sin embargo acudieron a trabajar.

Se supone que ese registro era boli-sobre-papel y no informático, cierto?


----------



## Mollow The Phoney (1 Jul 2020)

Sí, había que rellenarlo con boli.

El segurata no sé de qué empresa era porque llevaba uniforme de los nuestros (de otro color, pero de la casa). Era más un vigilante Paco que otra cosa. Imagino que en su garita tendría los monitores de las cámaras del recinto.

En el centro de control sí que había un panel enorme que monitorizaba todos los cruces de trenes y terminales. Ese puesto estaba a cargo de una persona en cada turno, que no tenían nada que ver con la seguridad. Eran los encargados de decirte si podías moverte (el tren), cómo, cuándo y en qué condiciones.


----------



## Debunker (1 Jul 2020)

M. Priede dijo:


> Eso sí que te gusta. A la gente como tú le importa un rábano la verdad. Y sois la inmensa mayoría. Y así nos va, claro.




He entrado a tus post porque no recordaba tus posturas, más bien delirios, la teoría más esquizófrenica que haya leído sobre el 11-M, sois vosotros o tú, especialmente en este caso, a los que os importa una mierda la verdad, llegáis al delirious tremen solo por defender lo indefendible, sois la causa y motivo de la tremenda postración que sufre España. No me cites más que no pierdo mi tiempo en contestar tanta majadería.


----------



## M. Priede (1 Jul 2020)

Debunker dijo:


> He entrado a tus post porque no recordaba tus posturas, más bien delirios, la teoría más esquizófrenica que haya leído sobre el 11-M, sois vosotros o tú, especialmente en este caso, a los que os importa una mierda la verdad, llegáis al delirious tremen solo por defender lo indefendible, sois la causa y motivo de la tremenda postración que sufre España. No me cites más que no pierdo mi tiempo en contestar tanta majadería.



Fue Chávez, hombre, y Rubalcaba. Zapatero no, porque no le daba la cabeza para más, pero de los otros dos puedes estar totalmente seguro. Y la familia Pujol seguro que sabía algo. Incluso el rey.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (1 Jul 2020)

M. Priede dijo:


>



Parafraseando a su mujer, "a relaxing puff of tobacco smoke".


----------



## M. Priede (1 Jul 2020)

Octubris dijo:


> Bastante escalofriante. Bastaría autorizar un cambio de personal o mover o cancelar turnos de trabajo (con pretexto discreto de los ejercicios de la OTAN CMX-04 u otro motivo) y ya tendrías al equipo terrorista con las manos libres para instalar las bombas durante la noche en las cocheras, disfrazados de operarios de mantenimiento. O tener a alguien dentro de seguridad que abra las puertas al equipo.
> 
> Eso también significaría que algún rastro de movimientos de personal tuvo que haber si el acceso fue autorizado via administrativa, o si la cancelación de presencia de personal fue así mismo administrativa.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que a Aznar y a Acebes les vendieron la moto de que un atentado de falsa bandera y de baja intensidad para atribuírselo a ETA les beneficiaba, y que la OTAN les ayudaría, dado el interés atlantista y de amor sin condiciones que mostraban a los EEUU.

Acebes repetía una y otra vez ante los periodistas que esperaban un atentado de ETA en días próximos a las elecciones.

Las mochilas de Baqueira colocadas donde iba a esquiar el rey, las maletas en un tren en Chamartín cargadas de explosivos y que llevaban unos altavoces por fuera anunciando la inminante explosión. Del sujeto detenido nunca más se supo.

Como tampoco se supo de los 'etarras' accidentados en Cañaveras y que corrieron a decir que eran de ETA y llevaban una furgoneta cargada de explosivos, y encima con un mapa del Corredor del Henares. Tampoco se habló nunca más de esos 'etarras'

Lo que se encontró el Gobierno el día 11 era algo con lo que no contaban. Lo engañaron. ¿También al CNI? ¿A una parte de él o a todos? Nunca sabremos. A la guardia civil y a la policía desde luego que sí, porque tardaron tiempo en unificar criterios para dar una versión falsa mínimamente coherente y que no les llevara a un enfrentamiento por colocar o sacar a los miembros de las redes de confidentes respectivas. Esos confidentes están todos en la calle, y alguno, como Zouhier, presumió de lo que le habían pagado. Trashorras pagó por el grave delito de ser esquizofrénico, y ahí sigue. Pero al menos en su locura se inventa una justificación; peor es el caso de Zougam, que muestra una valentía moral digna de un monumento, porque no acepta declararse culpable para disponer de un mejor régimen penitenciario; sigue en régimen especial, creo que de aislamiento, desde hace 16 años.


----------



## M. Priede (1 Jul 2020)

Octubris dijo:


> Bastante escalofriante. Bastaría autorizar un cambio de personal o mover o cancelar turnos de trabajo (con pretexto discreto de los ejercicios de la OTAN CMX-04 u otro motivo) y ya tendrías al equipo terrorista con las manos libres para instalar las bombas durante la noche en las cocheras, disfrazados de operarios de mantenimiento. O tener a alguien dentro de seguridad que abra las puertas al equipo.
> 
> Eso también significaría que algún rastro de movimientos de personal tuvo que haber si el acceso fue autorizado via administrativa, o si la cancelación de presencia de personal fue así mismo administrativa.
> 
> ...



Tiene más implicados de lo que parece. Tuvieron que trasladar al personal habitual de mantenimiento a otro lugar, y de eso tiene que haber muchos testigos.

Conmueve pensar en fiscales como Olga Sánchez, prima de Gallardón, o el juez Del Olmo. Tanto estudiar leyes para qué. ¿Y Gómez Bermúdez, humillando a la fiscal continuamente para luego darle la razón? Una 'hoguera de vanidades' fue la que ahogó la verdad, eso y el miedo, claro. Y la ambición, que ahí está Bermúdez confesando que 'sólo juzgando' no se asciende en la carrera judicial.

Del 11-m nunca obtendremos las pruebas reales, imprescindibles para juzgar. Y en caso de tenerlas, se ocultarán. Es tal la red de intereses creados que sólo de los locos cabe esperar que actúen honestamente. Y acaban mal. O de gente como Fernando Múgica, que la obsesión por descubrir la verdad y quitarse de encima el estigma de haber sido utilizado, también lo llevó a la muerte:

El viaje a los infiernos de la juez del 11M: expulsada e ingresada en una residencia

Ha muerto Fernando Múgica


----------



## Octubris (1 Jul 2020)

El sector Losantero ("fue ETA, fue Rubalcaba") tiene sus razones, seguro la PSOE formó parte en algún momento de esto - como mínimo, en la ocultación.

El problema es que ese sector de la audiencia niega (mayoritariamente) la posible (e insisto en lo de posible) implicación de poderes extranjeros tachándolo de "esquizofrénico" sin otro comentario más allá de sus cojones toreros.

Eso sucede porque se guían por el enconamiento anti-PSOE - y la mera posibilidad de que una implicación más extensa fuere cierta (y la autoría exceda al PSOE) les da vértigo y miedo. Y es normal. Va contra toda sensación de seguridad.

Se sienten desorientados cuando alguien, guiándose por indicios, precedentes, contexto global, y usando la razón y poniéndose en las botas de los perpetradores (y no sólo tirando de machaconería mediática ni del pertenecer a una audiencia-tribu) propone hipótesis complementarias o distintas a la "versión alternativa mediática" que desde los medios españoles conservadores se pretende inamovible.

_Valdría preguntarse porqué la "versión alternativa mediática" es tan estabular e inofensiva para los poderosos como la oficial._

Nadie mediático ha siquiera planteado y desmenuzado en público, con algo de consistencia y a través del tiempo, la hipotética participación de la OTAN - cuando hay precedentes de este tipo de terrorismo demostrados en sede judicial y reconocidos en Parlamentos o declaraciones de ministros de defensa e interior de toda Europa, a saber, la Red Gladio en los años de plomo europeos, dónde el espantajo y la falsa bandera eran el comunismo y no el yihadismo.

Y recordemos que nosotros no nos pretendemos en posesión de ninguna verdad, solo estamos poniendo a prueba hipótesis, y las que mejor aguantan y mejor se explican son las de una implicación extranjera por lo inusual del acontecimiento, y que el mismo Mújica reconoce (y otros, como Julio Anguita, a lo que se añade las inconvenientes e inquiteantes filtraciones de Villarejo de estos años pasados). Teniendo en cuenta que Mújica, cuando lo menciona, pasa siempre de puntillas, lo dice indirectamente, y "llegaste hasta la cáscara del huevo y si la llegas a romper no duras ni 24 horas".

El PSOE no necesita matar a 200 personas para ganar unas elecciones, porque tarde o temprano se subirían al poder con su voto cautivo y manipulación, porque aquí había hasta 2015 una cosa llamada bipartidismo -todavía fuerte a día de hoy-.

Que el PSOE se benefició fue evidente, pero otros también se beneficiaron y el beneficio del PSOE se podría enmarcar como un sub-producto de agendas extranjeras, que querían ver a España postrada por motivos distintos cada uno, pero desposeída al fin de toda fuerza e influencia internacional tras el experimento de un "regreso al poder" que encabezó Aznarín.

Francia nos mete en el redil.
USA se granjea a Francia en 2008 para un ingreso completo y operativo en la OTAN (una de las mejores redes diplomáticas del mundo, presencia en mil sitios, poder atómico).
Marruecos se la devuelve multiplicada por 3000 a Aznar por lo de Perejil.
Al Qaeda (si formaron parte de la instalación de explosivos, por ejemplo, que no lo sabemos) felices porque su vida está consagrada a matar inocentes en el nombre de Alá.
Los que proponemos implicación imperial usana nos guiamos por los hechos históricos: esa gente es capaz. Lo ha hecho en Europa. Lo ha hecho en América Latina. Lo ha hecho en África y lo han hecho allí dónde han podido, durante todo el siglo XX desde 1945.

Pero no, uno sólo tiene derecho a contemplar que fue el PSOE y unos etarras teledirijidos por Rubalcaba, porque Francia y los USA nos quieren mucho y nos respetan mucho ¿y cómo se negarían a una España que decide? ¡Si son nuestros más valiosos aliados! (nótese el tono sarcástico).


----------



## Octubris (1 Jul 2020)

Todo ello teniendo en cuenta que el "regreso al poder" de la España de Aznar era todavía un puro vasallaje hacia USA, y que en las cosas en las que él tenía voz (Venezuela, Ginea Ecuatorial, etc), sus ideas eran de vulgar sátrapa y aprendiz de brujo y de lo más soez, dado que tenía de tutor a alguien con esas mismas características.

Ante lo cuál cabe aprender que de tener poder no debe ser en base a arrimarse a nadie, y que de tener poder hay que ser mucho más elegante y respetuoso de lo que Aznar contemplaba ser ("War on Terror" neocón).

Y añado también: ni siquiera así, bajo vasallaje, España era vista con buenos ojos por aquellos que normalmente ocuparían un espacio protagónico en la obra de teatro internacional (Francia). Para ellos somos como un problema en potencia: o nos estamos tranquilitos o somos una verdadera molestia para su ego.

Aunque a día de hoy parece que Francia ha pagado con Karma sus atrevimientos, su población se ha comido atentados espeluzantes, es una población desalmada y deprimida y con una notable dosis de negatividad, y se está disolviendo demográficamente, y ha sido capturada por el globalismo al que se vendió ese 2008 de la mano de Sarkozy (el "power multiplier" como lo describía alguien de la administración americana).


----------



## M. Priede (1 Jul 2020)

Octubris dijo:


> El sector Losantero ("fue ETA, fue Rubalcaba") tiene sus razones, seguro la POSE formó parte en algún momento de esto - como mínimo, en la ocultación.
> 
> El problema es que ese sector de la audiencia niega (mayoritariamente) la posible (e insisto en lo de posible) implicación de poderes extranjeros tachándolo de "esquizofrénico" sin otro comentario más de sus cojones toreros.
> 
> ...



Jiménez Losantos sostiene desde hace años que ha sido cosa de Marruecos.

El atentado es de una envergadura tal que no hay nadie que se atreva a hacer una cosa así sin permiso de los grandes; grandes que dan por buena la versión oficial, que es falsa de principio a fin, y nadie deduce lo evidente: *si es falsa de principio a fin, ¿por qué la dan por buena? En el mejor de los casos están encubriendo a los verdaderos autores. ¿Por qué? *Pero en ese mismo instante desconectan y se ponen a buscar las explicaciones más peregrinas, como quien dice se ponen a silbar y a mirar a otra parte con las manos en los bolsillos.

He tardado años en admitir la sociedad en la que vivo, por otra parte nada excepcional, ni en lo bueno ni en lo malo. Es eso que llaman 'condición humana', en la cual la búsqueda de la verdad no figura como un fin primordial. Como dicen los seudocientíficos "nuestro cerebro no está programado para la verdad". Ni programa ni hostias, el miedo y el acomodo, el bienestar que concede evitar el sufrimiento o el bregar con las contradicciones propias y de la sociedad en la que vives.

El mundo y la vida es un conflicto continuo, no conoce el descanso, y asumirlo manteniéndose sereno requiere pasar por la dura experiencia de estar en ese conflicto y saber vivir con él.


----------



## Octubris (1 Jul 2020)

Francia quería a España de nuevo bajo su óbrita.

Los USA intercambiaron a la España aznarita a cambio de la entrada de Francia en la OTAN (claudicación de soberanía francesa y uso de las redes coloniales francesas e información de inteligencia, etc).

Pero los useños, para ello, debían asegurarse de que Francia cumpliría su parte, tras unos apropiados atentados sobre suelo español con la finalidad de desinflarnos a nosotros.

¿Y cómo podrían los USA asegurarse de que Francia cumpliría sus condiciones?

Chantaje, como en la mafia: haciendo que Francia cometiera los atentados bajo cobertura OTAN. Así los USA tienen las pruebas que los incriminarían.

¿Y cómo se traduce eso sobre el terreno?

Posible idea: usando para el atentado yihadistas o mercenarios relacionados con los servicios secretos franceses (algerianos y marroquís financiados por Francia), que serían (si Francia se desviara en algún momento) desvelados al público.

En resumidas cuentas: "_si quieres desinflar y recuperar a España deberás ser parte de la mafia OTAN, y para ser parte de la mafia OTAN debes matar a alguien_".

Según esta idea, los USA tienen evidencias de la implicación francesa en esa operación.

Estaría bién rastrear casos de terrorismo de hasta cinco años anteriores a la entrada en la OTAN de cada país. Nosotros tenemos Torrejón. Francia el 11-M.


----------



## M. Priede (1 Jul 2020)

Octubris dijo:


> Francia quería a España de nuevo bajo su óbrita.
> 
> Los USA intercambiaron a la España aznarita a cambio de la entrada de Francia en la OTAN (claudicación de soberanía francesa y uso de las redes coloniales francesas e información de inteligencia, etc).
> 
> ...



No creo que contrataran yihadistas; ésos están para carne de cañón. Mercenarios sí, pero eso no excluye al ejército. El Pentágono los contrata continuamente. Eso no se hace sin acuerdo entre grandes, ahí está la verdadera autoría.

Además está esto:

Hemeroteca: La CIA vivió en Palma el atentado del 11-M


----------



## M. Priede (14 Jul 2020)

En cualquier Estado ha de haber quien se dedique al trabajo sucio, ahora bien, para dar la cara mientras se hace, se necesita una mezcla extrema de cinismo y de hipocresía. Es más duro esto que matar a otro.

Reinares. Que si Azizi, que si Afufu; faltan las Nekanes y las Maris Kemekeman peleándose por los favores del Chino. Mirad qué lío. Pero al final cuela. Cuánto sabe Reinares:

–No pertenecían al núcleo central de la célula de Abu Dahdah porque se habían acercado a la misma entre 1999 y 2000, radicalizados y captados por Azizi. Aun así, eran hombres destacados entre los que se encuentran Said Berraj o el propio Serhane ben Abdelmajid Fakhet, «el Tunecino». Azizi les hace llegar instrucciones para que constituyan una nueva célula terrorista en Madrid. Su formación se inicia en marzo de 2002 y se convierte en el primero de los tres componentes de la red terrorista del 11-M. A lo largo de ese mismo año, 2002, se unirá a la trama un segundo componente, que procede de la reunión de Estambul y que está relacionado con las estructuras europeas del Grupo Islámico Combatiente Marroquí. El nexo de unión es un individuo, Youssef Belhadj, que actúa como nodo y que reside en Bélgica en esa época pero viaja mucho a España para encontrarse con los suyos. Lo hizo por última vez muy pocos días antes del 11-M. En verano de 2003 se incorpora un tercer y definitivo componente a la red, que es el que introduce Jamal Ahmidan, «el Chino», con su banda de delincuentes convertidos al yihadismo.

«El 11-M fue una venganza por los golpes de España al yihadismo; Irak, el pretexto»


----------



## Octubris (14 Jul 2020)

Si tengo tiempo haré un diagrama con todos los morancos implicados según la versión oficial, foto y pequeña explicación de cada cuál.

- si está vivo o no
- fugitivo o no
- jerarquía en el grupo
- condena (está libre o no)
- suicidado o no / causa de muerte
- nacionalidad

...todo SEGUN LOS MEDIA (que es con lo que contamos) y otras fuentes que recabemos, para tener una PANORÁMICA de la versión que esos media nos dicen, y que consideramos falsa o parcialmente falsa. Pero al menos tendríamos en toda su extensión esa panorámica porque entre nombres raros, historias rocambolescas y fotos, yo al menos me pierdo.

Una vez tengamos ese diagrama, podríamos ver cómo encaja todo con la teoría del hilo (*Francia/OTAN* autores intelectuales como mínimo).

@M. Priede crees que podría ser útil? O toda la nebulosa yihadista no seria más que un señuelo, y tanto autores materiales como intelectuales son otros (que según reza el hilo, como mínimo los intelectuales, lo son)?

¿Crees que cuando nos hablan de todos estos moros, es una excusa para esconder los verdaderos autores, y los usaron de tontos útiles puros y duros... o tuvieron realmente implicación material? ¿Serviría implicar a moros, adicionamente a castigar países díscolos, para avivar el choque civilizacional (sionismo) y para dar pretextos al imperialismo yankee-otánico?

Ya sabemos que hay muchos moros a los que no hace falta envalentonar mucho para que se inmolen contra nosotros, pero algo me dice que ese "terrorismo intrínseco" del Moro, el Imperio lo azuza para que se ponga en marcha y explote, unas veces manipulado (clérigos que "son" de la OTAN y susurran a las cédulas durmientes europeas), otras a lo bestia (destrucción de Libia y guerra de Síria).

En vez de apaciguar a los moros y tenerlos meramente a distancia, las invasiones de los USA y el proceder de Israel exacerban el problema, dan la patada al avispero, y preparan el terreno al terrorismo, y en todo caso no ayudan a esa (quién sabe si posible a estas alturas, o posible estructuralmente) paz entre Islam y Occidente.

Sea como fuere esa "big picture", es posible que en el caso del 11-M hubiera y descubriéramos relaciones OTAN - yihadistas, o Francia - yihadistas. Y que estos últimos (señalados por los medios, con o sin ayuda extra) fueran los autores materiales realmente. Porque a los yihadis les gusta matar a unos occidentales que a la OTAN y Francia les trae al pairo si fallecen horriblemente, con tal de que sus agendas geopolíticas (y plausiblemente azuzadoras de terrorismo) se cumplan.

En su día la OTAN se sirvió de la ultraderecha (mercenarial) para estigmatizar con atentados (de falsa bandera) al comunismo europeo.

En el caso yihadista, ¿habría un agente no-yihadista que atenta en su nombre? ¿Depende de cada caso? ¿O son realmente yihadistas manipulados los que atentan según la conveniencia del Imperio? ¿Se sirven la OTAN realmente de los mismos árabes, para estigmatizar al mundo árabe o dañar sociedades potencialmente molestas?

Ejemplo: en los atentados de Bataclán y demás (2015 fue un peak) es evidente que fueron arabo-musulmanes quienes lo hicieron, no se sabe si teledirjidos / apoyados / encauzados por alguien más o no (se sospecha que sí).

Pero en el 11-M ¿fue así también? ¿Los señalados por los medios podrían, como mínimo, ser realmente autores materiales, haya detrás una OTAN / Francia o no (que sospechamos que sí las hay)?

Saludos,


----------



## podemita medio (14 Jul 2020)

Hay que sacar info del expediente Royuela. Mandaron a un forense corrupto en algún vídeo hablan de pagos, pero no profundizan. Igual más adelante sacan más información.


----------



## M. Priede (14 Jul 2020)

Octubris dijo:


> Si tengo tiempo haré un diagrama con todos los morancos implicados según la versión oficial, foto y pequeña explicación de cada cuál.
> 
> - si está vivo o no
> - fugitivo o no
> ...



Tú sabrás. Joooojojojo:

Haz lo que Reinares. Te aconsejo un método y quizá te quede más redondo que a él.

Coge un tablero de parchís y vas poniendo por aquí y por allá nombres, luego tiras los dados y vas yendo de uno a otro.

Primero pones aquello de lo que vas a tratar, por ejemplo, explosivos. Titadyne, cordón detonante, goma dos, pólvora, tornillos, pasajeros, andenes (en unos de ellos a SdeR tocándose los güevos, que ni siquiera está allí esperando el tren, sólo mangantea). Cuando caigas en la primera esquina es la explosión, la esquina siguiente el explosivo, SdeR empieza a medir, entonces tiras los dados por él y donde caigas triangulas noventa grados, y a partir de ahí sigues jugando.

Seguro que por lo menos llegas tan lejos como Reinares.


----------



## Octubris (15 Jul 2020)

M. Priede dijo:


> Tú sabrás. Joooojojojo:
> 
> Haz lo que Reinares. Te aconsejo un método y quizá te quede más redondo que a él.
> 
> ...



Entonces crees que todo lo de los islamistas es pura filfa?
Fueron simplemente engatusados para "pasar por allí" y los autores materiales fueron no-islamistas (o no "esos" islamistas)?

Yo no veo elementos para descartar su implicación material, la verdad. Que desde luego no es única, ni exclusiva, pero podría ser que los usaran de peones. Y que entre los alfiles de la operación hubiera alguno de ellos también (Setmarian y El Azizi por ejemplo, "altos cargos" de Al Qaeda con vínculos de larga data con España).


----------



## M. Priede (15 Jul 2020)

Octubris dijo:


> Entonces crees que todo lo de los islamistas es pura filfa?
> Fueron simplemente engatusados para "pasar por allí" y los autores materiales fueron no-islamistas (o no "esos" islamistas)?
> 
> Yo no veo elementos para descartar su implicación material, la verdad. Que desde luego no es única, ni exclusiva, pero podría ser que los usaran de peones. Y que entre los alfiles de la operación hubiera alguno de ellos también (Setmarian y El Azizi por ejemplo, "altos cargos" de Al Qaeda con vínculos de larga data con España).



Algunos de ellos presumieron en la cárcel de lo que les pagaban.

Ésos son los ihlamihtas del 11-m

Dos tercios de los condenados por el 11-M están ya libres y el siguiente sale en junio


----------



## M. Priede (19 Jul 2020)

podemita medio dijo:


> Hay que sacar info del expediente Royuela. Mandaron a un forense corrupto en algún vídeo hablan de pagos, pero no profundizan. Igual más adelante sacan más información.



Te aconsejo que le mandes un privado a 'Un técnico preocupado', ése sí que sabe. Lo de los Royuela es más de 'Ciudadanos de Espartinas', pero no te lo aconsejo, porque seguro que a cualquiera de los trenes le añade un vagón con los Royuela y las niñas de Alcácer. Y Fabra de revisor. Te liará de mala manera.

_Un técnico preocupado_ es ideal. El tío es un genio. Yo creo que es porteño, fíjate. Fue capaz de demostrar que entre la cabecera del tren de Atocha, justo donde están los topes de fin de vía, hasta la estatua del _ángel caído_ del Retiro (monumento satanista donde los haya, porque es el demonio) y de ahí hasta una habitación concreta del Palace y luego vuelta a los topes de la vía de Atocha, se forma un triángulo equilátero de ¡asómbrate! 666 metros cada lado. 

Lo del Ángel caído tiene explicación clara, pero lo de la habitación del Palace tiene miga: esa habitación está sellada, nadie la puede usar salvo Paesa, que está en todos los saraos de las cloacas. Cerrada permanentemente, casí sellada, pero paga el contribuyente, imagínate. Paesa es un sibarita, cobra de lo lindo y vive a todo tren, pero la habitación está a cargo de los presupuestos del 'nido de las perdices' (no pongo las siglas porque aquí en Burbuja merodean muchas de ellas y no les gusta que les nombren La Casa). Lo exigió a cambio de colaborar.

Atocha, ángel caído, Paesa. Ahí sí que hay un buen hilo del que tirar.


----------



## M. Priede (20 Jul 2020)

Villarejo insinúa que otro país diseñó el 11M para cambiar el Gobierno y dice poder probar que nadie investigó


----------



## Octubris (20 Jul 2020)

M. Priede dijo:


> Villarejo insinúa que otro país diseñó el 11M para cambiar el Gobierno y dice poder probar que nadie investigó




*Villarejo insinúa que otro país diseñó el 11M para cambiar el Gobierno y dice poder probar que nadie investigó*
Europa Press
Actualizado 04/03/2019 12:37:01 +00:00 CE



4 minutos



MADRID, 4 (EUROPA PRESS)

El comisario jubilado y en prisión provisional José Manuel Villarejo ha emitido un comunicado este lunes en el que tras advertir de que está "dispuesto a llegar hasta el final" para defenderse, insinúa que otro país diseñó "el protocolo de actuación del atentado del 11 de marzo de 2004" en Madrid para conseguir que cambiase el Gobierno de España y asegura que puede probar que no se investigó la autoría real del ataque.

"Según las informaciones de que dispongo, y que actualmente se encuentran constatadas en los documentos incautados y en poder de quienes seleccionaron 'lo que debe llegar y lo que no' al conocimiento de su Señoría (y finalmente de la opinión pública), se señala qué Estado diseñó el protocolo de actuación del atentado del 11 de marzo de 2004, produciendo una ejecución a través de una muy bien estudiada operación de inteligencia cuyo fin último era condicionar -como así ocurrió- las maleables actitudes y el volátil comportamiento del votante español", dice el texto.

Villarejo se refiere a la documentación y el material digital intervenido en su domicilio y sus oficinas que obran en poder de la Audiencia Nacional, donde se le investiga por extorsión, cohecho, blanqueo y organización criminal, entre otros delitos, en la causa denominada 'Tándem'. Dice que "parte de la documentación" sobre el 11M que él mismo manejó "se encuentra ahora está en sede judicial", aunque él, dice, no la ha aportado.
"Puedo probar -sigue el comisario en su escrito-- que los servicios de información dejaron de seguir pistas fundamentales para poder descubrir quiénes planearon el mayor atentado de nuestra historia reciente y que cambió para siempre el curso de los acontecimientos políticos en España". "No hubo voluntad política de que se conociera la autoría intelectual de aquella infame atrocidad", añade.

En el texto, de dos páginas, escrito en primera persona y estructurado en diez puntos, Villarejo vuelve a vincular como ya hiciera en público su abogado, el 11M con sus trabajos de espionaje para el BBVA, aunque no explica por qué. Sí dice que ha solicitado a la Audiencia Nacional que solicite la desclasificación de toda la documentación y los participantes "que guarden relación directa o indirecta con el intento de control del banco" que había encabezado Sacyr.

*"DESAPARICIÓN DE INGENTES CANTIDADES DE DINERO"*

En este contexto, quiere que el juez recabe del propio CNI y de la Dirección General de Policía todos los informes de servicio sobre este asunto que él mismo y otros funcionarios elaboraron así como "las actas de las reuniones" que dice que mantuvo "con miembros del CNI sobre el atentado del 11-M y sobre el intento de control del BBVA",

"Los documentos que he pedido que sean desclasificados, pudiendo ver la luz en sede judicial, no sólo me ayudarán a ejercer plenamente, con todas las garantías y sin cortapisas el ejercicio del derecho de defensa, sino que servirán para desvelar ante los ciudadanos la verdadera trama detrás del atentado y aún no señalada, ni siquiera mediante sentencia judicial, la autoría intelectual", asegura el comisario desde prisión.
Dice en todo caso que, sean o no desclasificados esos documentos y "se cuente o no autorización para poder revelar la identidad de los miembros del CNI" con los que asegura que mantuvo relación profesional, "así como todo lo concerniente a su estructura económica, y a la desaparición de ingentes cantidades de dinero", está "dispuesto a declarar sobre ello" y vería "sospechoso" que el juez o los fiscales se opusieran.


----------



## M. Priede (20 Jul 2020)

Villarejo llamó "enano y trol miserable" a Sanz Roldán cuando éste dirigía el CNido. Lo hizo ante Corinna.

Corinna: “El director del CNI amenazó mi vida y la de mis hijos... y el Rey Juan Carlos lo sabía” | Última hora Corinna


----------



## Octubris (21 Jul 2020)

El tema Villarejo está en sí mismo muy troceado y es difícil construír el puzzle de todo lo que ha dicho.

*1) CABINA EN BEIRUT tras los atentados*



> Esencialmente, según el ex-policía, tras querer hablar de ello ante un juez y lograrlo, nos dice que:
> 
> - Zapatero prometió entregar el BBVA y Sacyr a Francia antes de ser presidente, esto lo sabe por amigos con rango de coronel en el CNI. De esto se aprovecha Villarejo para cobrar del BBVA a cambio de informaciones al respecto, y evitar la opa y pérdida de control del banco, opa que consiguen evitar.
> 
> ...



2*) PINCHAZOS DE LA POLICIA NACIONAL A YIHADISTAS en 2003: Villarejo, acosado por la ley del R78, dice (a modo de chantaje suponemos), que conoce las cintas y anuncia su relevancia.*



> Las cintas, dice Villarejo, están en posesión de Interior, el CNI y al Audiencia Nacional, pero no salen a la luz. Él podría tenerlas.
> 
> La Policía Nacional venía pinchando teléfonos de El Tunecino (presunto coordinador del atentado, presunto muerto en Leganés supuestamente inmolado) desde verano de 2003, ya que era parte del entorno de los terroristas marroquís que atentaron ese mismo año en Casablanca (de algún modo la Policía española es alertada de la presencia de ese sujeto en España).
> 
> ...



3*) DOCUMENTOS DEL CNI QUE INCRIMINARÍAN A ESTADOS EXTRANJEROS: ¿existieron y donde estan?*



> No solamente hay cintas según Villarejo, también hay más cosas.
> 
> _El controvertido policía indica que, en los documentos que le intervinieron, se detalla «qué Estado diseñó el protocolo de actuación del atentado del 11 de marzo de 2004» para, mediante una «muy bien estudiada operación de inteligencia», «condicionar las maleables actitudes y el volátil comportamiento del votante español». «Parte de esta documentación que manejé sobre el 11-M, con ayuda de miembros honestos del CNI, se encuentra ahora en sede judicial, no siendo yo quien la ha aportado», añade. _
> 
> ...



4*) ENTREGAS DE EXPLOSIVOS-SEÑUELO a TERRORISTAS: ¿Es verdad? ¿Por qué nadie desmiente esto?*



> Adicionalmente a las cintas de la Poli y los documentos del CNI, elementos todos ellos disputados y finalmente requisados a Villarejo por el Estado (presuntamente en su totalidad), Villarejo alega que Francia conocía todos los seguimientos de la Poli española a yihadistas, en cuanto a entregas controladas de explosivos, para pillarlos con las manos en la masa.
> 
> _"Francia conocía perfectamente las actividades de casi todos los departamentos policiales y de Inteligencia que se encargan en España de la lucha antiterrorista, por la alianza y colaboración durante los últimos años, tanto en lo que respecta a ETA como al yihadismo"
> 
> ...



*5) VILLAREJO ES DESOÍDO por "falta de credibilidad"*



> Finalmente el Juez Manuel García-Castellón, que es quién le presta declaración en Enero de 2019, y quien tiene en su cargo investigar un montón de casos mediáticos (Púnica, Tándem, BBVA, Dina) - entre ellos la única via judicial abierta todavía sobre el 11-M (unas huellitas en el piso de Leganés), dice que PASA de abrir diligencias por lo aportado por Villarejo poque son "conjeturas sin pruebas" y lo manda de vuelta a la prisión de Estremera.
> 
> FUENTE: El juez rechaza reinvestigar el atentado del 11-M tras la declaración de Villarejo



*6) VILLAREJO y sus comilonas*



> Se filtra en prensa en Marzo de 2019 que Villarejo en 2009 tuvo una comilona con jefes policiales de los distintos departamentos, en definitiva la cúpula policial de la Policía Nacional casi al completo, y él raba los audios a escondidas y saca el tema del 11-M y más o menos con silencios incómodos -que afirman más que niegan- cuñadean con que fue Francia ("seguro, tio, tal").
> 
> FUENTE: Mandos policiales: "Los marroquíes y franceses estuvieron detrás del 11-M"



Por tanto, según Villarejo, la inteligencia marroquí y francesa habrían instruido / ayudado a quienes pusieron los explosivos en los trenes (El Chino perpetrador? El Tunecino orquestrador? todo supuestamente).

Asímismo el atentado se habría preparado en un castillo a unos 50 kilómetros de París (Chirac/Mohammed) algo que Villarejo dice sin pruebas más allá de que esas reuniones sí están documentadas.

No sé si es de fiar Villarejo, pero algunas cosas encajan.

No menciona ala OTAN ni a USA en ningún momento.

Disculpad si el rsumen no es perfecto, no dispongo de más tiempo.


----------



## M. Priede (21 Jul 2020)

Octubris dijo:


> El tema Villarejo está en sí mismo muy troceado y es difícil construír el puzzle de todo lo que ha dicho.
> 
> *1) CABINA EN BEIRUT tras los atentados*
> 
> ...



Villarejo se ha creído que era invulnerable, y que podía chantajear a todo el mundo, incluido el CNI. Quien le denunció y destapó toda su labor (más de 20 millones de euros había juntado) trabajaba para "La Casa", y me imagino que lo seguirá haciendo, porque se necesita respaldo para enfrentar a Villarejo.

El espía que 'cazó' al comisario Villarejo | Cronica Home | EL MUNDO

“Un espía lo es para siempre. Y se pasa miedo” | Sociedad | EL PAÍS

Lo del 11-m, digamos que sabe enredarlo, pero no tiene pruebas para llegar lejos cuando le aceptan que cante lo que tenga que cantar. Todo se acaba en una cabina telefónica en Beirut. Nada de nada.

Cuando se quiere zanjar un asunto se pone un punto final: se suicidan en Leganés. Una mochila milagrosa en la que aparece todo lo necesario. ¿Cómo Dezcallar zanja toda especulación sobre conexiones exteriores con el 11-m?

En esa misma entrevista se le preguntaba acerca de su opinión sobre quién había ordenado los atentados. "No los ordena nadie. No son como los atentados de Nueva York ni de Washington. *No hay unas instrucciones jerárquicas enviadas desde una cueva*. [DESDE UNA CUEVA... LE FALTÓ DECIR QUE MIENTRAS ORDEÑABAN LAS CABRAS] *Lo que hay es un grupo de gente local, que creen que deben hacer algo* (...) Pero no hay unas instrucciones,unos télex que vengan de fuera, con unas órdenes. Eso no se ha encontrado. Como tampoco hay financiación que venga de fuera. *Todo surge dentro*", afirmó.​​Por más empeño que ponga Villarejo, sus pruebas conducen a lo mismo que el cinismo de Dezcallar, a nada, en el caso del comisario a una cabina de Beirut. En sus apuntes sobre el 11- huele a que no son tomadas poco después del atentado, tal y como sostiene, sino recientes, construidas exprofeso.

'11-M desde dentro', el libro de Villarejo sobre los atentados

Villarejo lo tiene jodido. Ha sido el CNI quien lo puso en las manos de un juez, por pasarse, porque uno es colaborar con la FyCSE o los servicios de inteligencia, cuyo fin no es hacer justicia sino obtener información, y otra creer que vas a estar por encima de ellos. Impune salió Perote (no he seguido su caso, y éste de Villarejo le he dedicado esta mañana, pero encuentro lo que me esperaba, nada de interés); eso no pasará con este comisario que ha traicionado a todos, vanidoso, avariento, 'apátrida', chorizo, chantajista, y todo lo que uno se pueda imaginar. Me alegro que lo enchironen. Gente así sirve para lo que sirve un delincuente, que es dejarlo hacer para obtener información, usarlo. Y nada más. Pena me dan Trashorras o Zougam; sujetos como éste ninguna. Que se joda.

Sobre el 11-m no aportará absolutamente nada, porque todo lo que tiene es humo.


----------



## M. Priede (23 Jul 2020)

El dinero que nos cuesta esta gente cuya única labor consiste en trabajar para otros, con frecuencia enemigos. Uno es lo que las instituciones españolas no puedan hacer frente a enemigos tan poderosos, la mayoría de las veces no queda otra que ponerse de perfil, y si te dejan, y otro engañar de esta manera, innecesariamente. Y cobrando del erario. 

Y usando el nombre de Elcano. Vergüenza les debería dar:



Inicio


----------



## Paddy McAloon (24 Jul 2020)

M. Priede dijo:


> El dinero que nos cuesta esta gente cuya única labor consiste en trabajar para otros, con frecuencia enemigos. Uno es lo que las instituciones españolas no puedan hacer frente a enemigos tan poderosos, la mayoría de las veces no queda otra que ponerse de perfil, y si te dejan, y otro engañar de esta manera, innecesariamente. Y cobrando del erario.



Se la tienes jurada a Fernando Reinares, ¿eh?


----------



## M. Priede (24 Jul 2020)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Se la tienes jurada a Fernando Reinares, ¿eh?



Sí. Uno es ocultar verdades y otro contar mentiras, y sin necesidad. Habrá quien está obligado a contarlas (piensa en la Guardia Civil cuando investigaba el caso del concejal asesinado, engañó a todo el mundo para distraer la atención y detener a los culpables, y desde el primer día sabían quienes eran) y otro es esta desvergüenza, porque no está protegiendo intereses nacionales, no arriesga nada y encima cobra un pastizal por ello.


----------



## M. Priede (17 Sep 2020)

Muy bien Luis del Pino. Y eso que para no alargarse se deja muchísimas cosas: la falsa caravana desde Asturias, lo de Mina Conchita y otras más.



Seguimos sin saber. Queremos saber. Dice SdR

Difícilmente lo sabrás si te basas sólo en lo ocurrido en los trenes. Es como si mañana hubiese que juzgar al R.U. y a EE.UU. por la masacre de Dresde y hubiese que ir allí a recoger muestras de las bombas de fósforo.



Pero no hay nada que hacer. Y mira que Rubalcaba les ha contado quiénes son los encubridores de esa matanza, puesto que todos esos organismos de inteligencia y sus países dan por buena la versión oficial que ellos rebaten.



Y es que España los amenazó con que si no refrendaban la versión oficial les enviaría los portaviones y los haría papilla. Buenos son los socialistas y la ETA. Dan un golpe de Estado y todos firmes, desde Berlín a Washington y desde París a Rabat. Ay, las cloacas, las cloacas que tenemos. Cosa de La Caixa, el Opus y el PSOE, seguro.


----------



## Octubris (17 Sep 2020)

M. Priede dijo:


> Muy bien Luis del Pino. Y eso que para no alargarse se deja muchísimas cosas: la falsa caravana desde Asturias, lo de Mina Conchita y otras más.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excelente uso del sarcasmo, maese.

*Modo irónico activado:*

El poder de los sociatas es insondable... hacen un atentado para cambiar las tornas políticas (¡qué apropiado! sobretodo en Bipartidismo...) y lo hacen (agárrate los machos) aliados con ETA y Hugo Chávez, y logran que USA, Francia y demás les digan que OK, que de puta madre, que cómo se lo curran y que apoyarán la versión de Al Qaeda para cubrirles las espaldas...

¿Habrán los sociatas pactado con Arcontes y Reptilianos para alcanzar ese poderío?

*Modo irónico desactivado.*

La teoría pepera hace aguas. El papel del PSOE es otro. Es el del enterrador del cadáver de un PP aznarita desafiador sacrificado por Francia. No es pues el papel del asesino.

Rubalcaba, nervios de acero y morro de cemento... gran interpretación, a sabiendas que agencias OTAN han hecho volar por los aires a nuestros conciudadanos y a nuestra soberanía y seguridad nacional.

En una agresión salvaje que debería promover, si no una declaración de guerra, sí una salida de la OTAN, la UE, y la denúncia internacional de un sistema de extorsión brutal en el que se vuelan trenes llenos de inocentes por motivos de geopolítica.

Por cierto, ¿no veis en Rubalcaba dejes de Pabletarra?

Tienen ese toque sibilino-blandengue-hipócrita los dos.


----------



## Íñigo Montoya (17 Sep 2020)

9 años después el Expediente Royuela viene a refrendar la teoría del atentando de falsa bandera, Marruecos, Francia, PSOE, nuevo PP, y nuestros principales amos desde el franquismo, todos en el ajo.


----------



## Octubris (17 Sep 2020)

Si la responsabilidad intelectual de Francia es real (lo que incluiría a USA automáticamente como propiciadores) sacamos muchas cosas en claro, algunas sorpresivas:

1) son nuestros enemigos acérrimos y habría que actuar en consecuencia, porque parecemos bobos loándolos en cada oportunidad
2) Francia realmente teme a una España despierta como para tomarse tantas molestias y pagar tantos precios para que de ninguna manera levantemos cabeza, ni siquiera a través del seguidismo de USA
3) Los USA también temen a una España líder y o la aceptan como vasallito o usan a Francia de abusón de patio y de proxy para amedrentarnos y controlarnos.

...entre otras muchas cosas, por supuesto.


----------



## M. Priede (17 Sep 2020)

Octubris dijo:


> Excelente uso del sarcasmo, maese.
> 
> *Modo irónico activado:*
> 
> ...



Soy realista, y uno es lo que los políticos pueden hacer y otro los periodistas. No digamos los demás. Pero aquí los periodistas se creen presidentes (Suárez se quejaba de que en lugar de ir a entrevistarle iban a decirle lo que tenía que hacer), y si hacen lo que dicen, luego se desentienden. Ahí está FJL poniendo a caer de un burro a Caruana cuando era gobernador del BdE por avisar reiteradamente de que era una locura la deuda privada que se estaba contrayendo, y cuando todo estalló no dijo nada. Lo mismo con meter a Aznar en lo de Irak y enfrentarse a Francia. ¿Por qué no le echan esa cara para contar lo que pasó? Me conformaría con que sólo se limitaran a no contar mentiras. ¿Puedo contar esto del 11-m, de Siria, de Libia, de la Reserva Federal? No. Pues entonces no diré nada. Pero no, mienten antes, durante y después.

Los políticos tienen muy poco campo de acción. Las decisiones que tomen afectan a todos, pero no pueden tomar las que les gustaría.

Además somos un país de cobardes; en México mueren cada año decenas de periodistas por hablar de lo que está prohibido. FJL se destacó en su día denunciando la miseria del nacionalismo llamado democrático, lo secuestraron y le pegaron un tiro, pero no cejó. Me acuerdo muy bien que él era el único que no se limitaba a lo fácil, a insultar a los etarras, sino a señalar de dónde procedía la responsabilidad. Tuvieron que ponerle escolta. Incluso alguno quiso seguir su camino, caso de José Luis López de Lacalle, y lo mataron. Recuerdo muy bien los 90; se podía contar con los dedos de una mano los periodistas que arriesgaban. Sin embargo toda esa valentía se va por el desagüe cuando se trata de afrontar las verdades que chocan con sus mitos.

Hay una suerte de paranoia -no sé cómo llamarlo- que hace que quien piensa o escribe se crea que está no en donde está, sino que gobierna, que tiene poder (síndrome de creerse lo que en su día se creían Anson o Cebrián).

Debemos olvidarnos de políticos y periodistas, pero yo no veo que eso que llaman sociedad civil sea algo digno de tener en cuenta. No sabemos lo que es. Ay, si yo tuviera don de gentes, carisma, la mollera centrada, alguna capacidad de influir. Bueno, igual ya estaba con los difuntos. Eso da igual, total para tener que ver cómo destruyen el país y a la gente le cuentan que es culpa de los chinos, pues la verdad que es preferible morirse que tener que verlo sin hacer nada pudiendo hacer algo.

Cada día me siento peor, ésa es la verdad. Antes sentía alguna satisfacción descubriendo algo, pero ahora cuanto más miro y más entiendo, más me duele. Sufro, y a veces me deprimo bastante.


----------



## M. Priede (17 Sep 2020)

Íñigo Montoya dijo:


> 9 años después el Expediente Royuela viene a refrendar la teoría del atentando de falsa bandera, Marruecos, Francia, PSOE, nuevo PP, y nuestros principales amos desde el franquismo, todos en el ajo.



Seguro que sí. Según el Arconte to e cosa de Batasuna. El comisario Villareho debería sabé que lo Royuela tienen to en su papele. To. Ademá ahora Tran y Felipe Sehto se han puehto de acuerdo pa salvá Ehpaña.

Ohalá Tran gane la elesione.

Tiriti tran, tiriti tran, tran, tran.


----------



## Peritta (17 Sep 2020)

Octubris dijo:


> El papel del PSOE es otro. Es el del enterrador del cadáver de un PP aznarita desafiador sacrificado por Francia. No es pues el papel del asesino.



Pues yo sigo todavía en las cocheras de la RENFE. Y, así por encima no veo franceses diciendo mesié y o'lala a deshoras. Yo veo un segurata que deja una puerta abierta y alguien entra a dejar unas bombas.

¿O es usté de la opinión de que fueron abandonándolas en los vagones al descuido y en un corre que hay prisas?. ¿O éso a usté le da igual porque está encabezonao en que han tenido que ser los franceses ¡y vale ya!?.

Lo siento, ya me gustaría a mí poder creer que había dos tramas, una que hablaba en francés, o en bereber, o en euskera, que ejecutó la acción y otra que hablaba en español que la encubrió y se aprovechó polítikamente de ella, y que esas dos tramas ni se conocían ni tenían nada que ver entre sí monamí.
Pero gustarme, vaya si me gustaría podérmelo creer.

___________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## M. Priede (17 Sep 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> Pues yo sigo todavía en las cocheras de la RENFE. Y, así por encima no veo franceses diciendo mesié y o'lala a deshoras. Yo veo un segurata que deja una puerta abierta y alguien entra a dejar unas bombas.
> 
> ¿O es usté de la opinión de que fueron abandonándolas en los vagones al descuido y en un corre que hay prisas?. ¿O éso a usté le da igual porque está encabezonao en que han tenido que ser los franceses ¡y vale ya!?.
> 
> ...



Eso lo dije hace muchos años, que la clave estaba en averiguar qué pasó en las cocheras. Pero no queréis saber nada, porque si fue así entonces coincidió con esto:

_La OTAN para llevar a cabo su informe anual de gestión de crisis CMX ejercicio 2004 *de marzo 04 al 10, 2004*

Los 19 países de la OTAN llevará a cabo su ejercicio anual de gestión de crisis (CMX 2004) del 4 al 10 marzo de 2004. CMX 2004 está patrocinado por el secretario general de la OTAN. Está dirigido de manera conjunta por el Estado Mayor Internacional y el Estado Mayor Internacional y los dos Mandos Estratégicos de la OTAN - Transformación Comando de Operaciones y el Mando Aliado Aliado.

Por primera vez, los siete países invitados a unirse a la OTAN participarán en una CMX de la OTAN. Observarán la realización del ejercicio, lo que les proporcionará la oportunidad de familiarizarse con los procedimientos de gestión de crisis antes de su adhesión a la OTAN en la primavera de 2004.

El ejercicio está diseñado para practicar los procedimientos de gestión de crisis, incluida la cooperación entre civiles y militares, con el fin de mantener y mejorar la capacidad de la Alianza para gestionar las crisis.

El escenario para este ejercicio es hipotético. Esto representará un desarrollo del artículo 5 la situación dentro de un entorno de amenazas que incluye una dimensión terrorismo y armas de destrucción masiva. (Artículo 5 del Tratado de Washington es el compromiso básico con la defensa colectiva de que las naciones hacen cuando se unen a la Alianza. Afirma que un ataque armado contra uno o más de los aliados se considerará un ataque contra todos ellos). Se desplegarán tropas reales.

Los participantes en CMX 2004 incluirán personal civil y militar en las capitales nacionales, en la sede de la OTAN, y en los dos Mandos Estratégicos.

NATO Press Release(2004)022_


----------



## imaginARIO (17 Sep 2020)

firefly dijo:


> Que se haga a plena luz del día no significa que haya una conspiración de poderes del estado detrás, hacen falta pruebas.



Claro, que el juez ordenase la destrucción inmediata de los trenes, (de las pruebas), no te basta...

Cada vez que se decía ETA en la sala el juez calvo que luego ascendieron, (como a todos los de la poli), montaba en cólera y redirigía a donde le habían mandado.


----------



## M. Priede (17 Sep 2020)

imaginARIO dijo:


> Claro, que el juez ordenase la destrucción inmediata de los trenes, (de las pruebas), no te basta...
> 
> Cada vez que se decía ETA en la sala el juez calvo que luego ascendieron, (como a todos los de la poli), montaba en cólera y redirigía a donde le habían mandado.



Y protegieron a ETA como siempre. Los etarras en las cárceles se metieron ellos solos.


----------



## Íñigo Montoya (17 Sep 2020)

M. Priede dijo:


> Seguro que sí. Según el Arconte to e cosa de Batasuna. El comisario Villareho debería sabé que lo Royuela tienen to en su papele. To. Ademá ahora Tran y Felipe Sehto se han puehto de acuerdo pa salvá Ehpaña.
> 
> Ohalá Tran gane la elesione.
> 
> Tiriti tran, tiriti tran, tran, tran.



Oiga, no mezcle al monárquico Arconte con Royuela hijo por ejemplo (que el Arconte ya lo dice su propio nombre, el defensor de los reyes, el lameculos de los Reyes, el blanqueador de la monarquía, el que se queja de que el rey no hace nada en un vídeo, y al mismo tiempo en el vídeo de media hora después lo defiende a muerte, y dice que va a venir con el ejército de moros a recuperar España, como en el Retorno del Rey, y que está haciendo gestiones de muy alto nivel, en lugar de ser el vividor que ha sido siempre a costa de España)

Los papeles del 11M que han mostrado en sus vídeos de pagos en bancos no sé si salen del Expediente Royuela (de los zulos de Mena), no lo han aclarado (más bien creo que salen de la interpol, por contactos en Venezuela y cosas así), o si se los han proporcionado "camaradas de derechas" y entonces pueden ser falsos, aunque coinciden bien con su tesis. ¿O quién se cree que está detrás del PSOE moderno? ¿Es que no conoce usted ni las bases de la historia del PSOE?

Si dice usted que el autor del atentado es Francia (y Marruecos) o EEUU, y el PSOE moderno fue creado con ayuda de Francia y dinero de EEUU, pues no veo la incoherencia.


----------



## M. Priede (17 Sep 2020)

Íñigo Montoya dijo:


> Oiga, no mezcle al monárquico Arconte con Royuela hijo por ejemplo (que el Arconte ya lo dice su propio nombre, el defensor de los reyes, el lameculos de los Reyes, el blanqueador de la monarquía, el que se queja de que el rey no hace nada en un vídeo, y al mismo tiempo en el vídeo de media hora después lo defiende a muerte, y dice que va a venir con el ejército de moros a recuperar España, como en el Retorno del Rey, y que está haciendo gestiones de muy alto nivel)
> 
> Los papeles del 11M que ha mostrado no sé si salen del Expediente Royuela (de los zulos de Mena), no lo han aclarado, o si se los han proporcionado "camaradas de derechas" y entonces pueden ser falsos, aunque coinciden bien con su tesis. ¿O quién se cree que está detrás del PSOE moderno? ¿Es que no conoce usted ni las bases de la historia del PSOE?
> 
> Si dice usted que el autor del atentado es Francia o EEUU, y el PSOE moderno fue creado con ayuda de Francia y dinero de EEUU, pues no veo la incoherencia.



Pues si es así me confirma que el PSOE no habría hecho nada sin el permiso de Francia y EE.UU.


----------



## Peritta (17 Sep 2020)

Mire, ejercicios de ésos de pizarrón deben de hacer los de la OTAN dos al trimestre, supongo que para que algunos cobren dietas. Luego esa coincidencia de fechas en principio no les pone al frente de los sospechosos.
Pero si a éso le añadimos el dato de que el Aznar, tras casar a su niña la mayor en El Escorial con mucha gente en el convite, anunciara, sin que nadie le empujara, su intención de abandonar la presidencia

y la del partido también

pues la sospecha cobra peso..

Lo que tiene en contra esta versión es que habría más gente que la puñeta metida en la conjura y sería más un secreto a voces que una conspiración. Lo que estaría en contra de el espeso manto de silencio que le ha caído a este asunto paencima.

__________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## M. Priede (17 Sep 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> Mire, ejercicios de ésos de pizarrón deben de hacer los de la OTAN dos al trimestre, supongo que para que algunos cobren dietas. Luego esa coincidencia de fechas en principio no les pone al frente de los sospechosos.
> Pero si a éso le añadimos el dato de que el Aznar, tras casar a su niña la mayor en El Escorial con mucha gente en el convite, anunciara, sin que nadie le empujara, su intención de abandonar la presidencia
> 
> y la del partido también
> ...



Creéme que me esfuerzo en entenderte, de verdad. Y también te digo que no falla vez que no me dejes como a Marujita Díaz:


----------



## pagesitofeliz (18 Sep 2020)

Octubris dijo:


> Excelente uso del sarcasmo, maese.
> 
> *Modo irónico activado:*
> 
> ...



Serán tres ya que yo me uno a los que se solidarizan y felicitan a los que defienden como derecho de la libertad del pueblo ha matar a quienes también matan pero legalmente y en muchos casos ilegalmente, recordemos cuando la policía patriota enterraron vivos en fosas con cal a terroristas confesos, o el gal , que es muy parecido pero muy diferente pero letal e ilegal y otros métodos que precisamente ahora por cuestión de respeto a la pandemia no toca pero existe.
Anda que?.


----------



## Octubris (20 Sep 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> Pues yo sigo todavía en las cocheras de la RENFE. Y, así por encima no veo franceses diciendo mesié y o'lala a deshoras. Yo veo un segurata que deja una puerta abierta y alguien entra a dejar unas bombas.
> 
> ¿O es usté de la opinión de que fueron abandonándolas en los vagones al descuido y en un corre que hay prisas?. ¿O éso a usté le da igual porque está encabezonao en que han tenido que ser los franceses ¡y vale ya!?.
> 
> ...



"Alguien entra a dejar unas bombas"... sí pero ¿quién?

Eso es obviamente lo que sucedió, pero no excluye a nadie (no excluye que fueran franceses, o un equipo internacional de mercenarios -recordemos que Gladio-OTAN eran militares de ultraderecha de varios países, italianos, alemanes...-, o árabes de la órbita islamista incluso, por si los pillaban tener coartada: Al Qaeda).

Yo no descarto siquiera que algunos de los acusados estuvieran realmente en el meollo. Sobretodo los muertos, o mejor dicho, los desaparecidos (en el piso de Leganés / en combate), porque uno de ellos al menos, el pelirrojo barbudo (no recuerdo su nombre), estuvo rulando por el mundo varios años después hasta que medios yihadis le declararon muerto - no se sabe si por realidad, o por cálculo.

¿Podria ser que quién hizo el trabajo sucio fueran realmente yihadistas de Al Qaeda, con experiencia en actos y escenarios de guerra? *Sí.*

Pero que el tinglado tiene preparación de altos vuelos, y _quizás_ lo monta Francia o un conjunto de agencias para-estatales (y no esos moros solitos y por sí mismos) no desentona, o al menos me cuadra _más_ que la versión de los moros actuando solos con un resultado tan profesional.

Algunos tenían experiencia bélica otros no, pero, en plenas elecciones, con alerta anti-terrorista, que monten un ataque sincronizado a gran escala en el corazón de Madrid... Y con la OTAN rondando por ahí en los días aledaños... Y con Francia echando humo contra Aznar e ingresando en esa misma OTAN años más tarde... Y sin que nadie nos ayudara a tomar medidas drásticas (desplegar al ejército, coordinación internacional, etc) después del atentado, con tanto tratado y tantos ensayos y tanta historia de "alianzas" que hay... ¿no es un poco raro?

_*Alguien*_ les pavimentó el camino a esos terroristas/mercenarios de una o más nacionalidades. *Alguien* les abrió las puertas desde dentro, ese alguien tenía X motivos para hacerlo, y esos motivos X no pueden ser simplemente "ganar unas elecciones" sinó algo mucho mayor. Un escarmiento a escala internacional. El reestablecimiento de un nuevo orden. Por ejemplo, para restablecer una jerarquía de naciones que España se estaba saltando sin tener realmente el peso para ello, vendiendo su alma a Bush - y perder Bush a España, pero a cambio de un (suculento para Bush) ingreso de la reticente Francia a la OTAN.

Que entraron en las cocheras es obvio, pero no se sabe si por un descuido, o aprovechando las maniobras OTAN -hechas esa misma semana-.

En esas maniobras, había, según su propio comunicado, libertad de movimiento para quién estuviera autorizado (que ya es casualidad que se produzcan como "entrenamiento" esa misma semana, y en pleno período electoral, algo que se le diría a Aznar y que, por seguidismo, él dijo que por supuesto, que pasen y hagan sus ejercicios).

Basta con tener a alguien dentro de esas cocheras aprovechando la anomalía de las maniobras, para que abra las puertas al equipo que instalará las bombas. De misterioso explosivo, oiga, no sea que vaya a ser C4 y se descubra el pastel.

Yo soy de la opinión que quién lo hizo (ignoro su nacionalidad exacta, pudo ser un equipo multi-nacional), lo hizo por iniciativa de Francia y con connivencia con la OTAN, y por tanto de los USA, que se quitaban a un perrito faldero y ganaban a una nación atómica con influencia global, similar en extensión diplomática, e incluso más sólida que la nuestra.

Francia (Chirac en ese entonces) nos dijo: "quítate de aquí" para pasar a integrar el poder atlantista. Y lo hizo con una bomba.

Porque ya es casualidad que sea un 11-M, cinco años más tarde, que Francia anuncie su re-ingreso pleno en la OTAN (11-3-2009: BBC Mundo | Internacional | Francia regresa al comando de la OTAN).

Si hubieran sido los moritos ellos solos, pues menudo golazo marcaron, pero en tal caso - y si los USA fueran 100% inocentes - estos últimos le hubieran dicho a Aznar (siguiendo la relación amo-lacayo) "_le recomendamos suspenda las elecciones, cierre inmediatamente todas las fronteras, cancele todos los vuelos, también los militares/secretos, y saque el ejército a la calle, y proceda a detener a todos los sospechosos dentro de un estado de emergencia, luego activaremos el artículo de ayuda mútua de la OTAN_".

Elementos que habrían reforzado a Aznar, al hacerse cargo de una crisis extrema, pero que no sucedieron porque se desentendieron de él y le abandonaron, lo cuál era el objetivo y el mensaje, la hostia no respondida que te pone en tu lugar, la traición que revela la verdad.

Nada de tipo "soy tu aliado, vamos a cazar a esos putos terroristas" sucedió, porque querían ver a Aznar confuso y abandonado, y a la España-Poder (o mejor dicho, a la España conato-de-Poder) precipitarse hacia la nada.

Por el contrario, salieron aviones de la CIA de Mallorca, nos enviaron mensajes de condolencias, se hicieron detenciones a cuentagotas por Europa un mes y dos meses después, y se fue montando una narrativa de los hechos que mete todas las culpas en el chivo expiatorio / nebulosa de Al Qaeda.

Yo no tengo las respuestas pero tengo sospechas. Y la mía es que fue un evento mayor de geopolítica para evitar que España _catase_ lo que significa tener poder, y se evitara que aprendiera a manejarse en ese papel. Prefieren una España postrada que no se salga de la agenda de sumisión - y actuaron en consecuencia. Saben que no nos pueden dejar tener poder porque somos, en cierto modo, el _otro_ Occidente, el hispánico, al que tienen como tabú, enmudecido y sometido.


----------



## M. Priede (1 Oct 2020)

Notre ami Sarko, que siempre dice "España es una gran nación"

La cara oculta de Sarkozy, el cómic que vio venir al presidente francés acusado de corrupción

El cuerpo flotando en el Danubio (y la agenda que llevaba con él) que acusa a Sarkozy


----------



## Octubris (7 Oct 2020)

Esto es nuevo...

Une journée nationale en hommage aux victimes du terrorisme le 11 mars

_Un día nacional en homenaje a las víctimas del terrorismo fue establecido por el presidente de la República, Emmanuel Macron. El día elegido es el 11 de marzo, fecha del día europeo

Emmanuel Macron ha decidido establecer un día nacional en homenaje a las víctimas del terrorismo el 11 de marzo, haciéndose eco de la fecha del día europeo que conmemora el ataque yihadista más mortífero de Europa, en Madrid el 11 de marzo de 2004. anunció el Elíseo el viernes.

“Esta decisión responde a las peticiones expresadas por un gran número de víctimas y por las asociaciones que las apoyan y representan”, precisó la presidencia. "La primera ceremonia se organizará el 11 de marzo de 2020 en estrecha consulta con las asociaciones de víctimas y asistencia a las víctimas", dijo el Elíseo.
La fecha elegida para no olvidar a las víctimas del atentado del 11 de marzo de 2004

“Homenaje de la Nación a las víctimas de los atentados en Francia ya los franceses víctimas de los atentados cometidos en el exterior, tendrá lugar, simbólicamente, el mismo día del Día Europeo de las Víctimas del Terrorismo”. Marca el aniversario del ataque que mató a 191 personas el 11 de marzo de 2004.

"Esto se hace eco del destino común que une a los estados miembros de la Unión Europea frente al terrorismo", dijo la presidencia. Emmanuel Macron había prometido el establecimiento de este día nacional cuando participó, el 19 de septiembre, en la ceremonia de homenaje a las víctimas del terrorismo organizada por la Asociación Francesa de Víctimas del Terrorismo (AfVT) y la Federación Nacional. víctimas de atentados y accidentes colectivos (FENVAC)._


----------



## Octubris (7 Oct 2020)

En este artículo de 2011 de José María Aznar (Spain's Former Prime Minister Jose Maria Aznar on the Arab Awakening and How the West Should React), nuestro ex-presi señala que las Primaveras Árabes son "guays" desde un punto de vista neocon democratizador, pero que "ojo" que quienes reemplazan a los líderes dictatoriales... son los integristas. Todo muy bonito. Muy "de halcón" intelectualoide (o ex-halcón).

Lo dice así como en tono de gran observador, cuando, en el fondo, seguramente era la idea prevista y buscada por los que de verdad mandan (USA Deep State): porque ese caos generado desastrea la región, y da pretextos para intervenir (a CIA/USA/Imperio) y mantener un eterno estado de guerra (y de debilidad) de esa parte del mundo, lo sepa Aznar o no, que no es ni siquiera seguro y alomejor se cree la propaganda al 100%.

Pero lo que nos interesa del artículo es otra cosa.

En ese artículo, Aznar menciona a un tal Abdelhakim Belhadj (alias al-Sadeq), como sospechoso influenciador (autorizador) del 11-M en 2004, y nuevo líder díscolo de la Libia post-Gadafi planeada por la OTAN.

Por lo tanto, de manera un poco tonta, Aznar nos confiesa que uno de los sospechosos del 11-M de 2004 tuvo cargos políticos (Gobernador Militar de Trípoli) aprobados por la OTAN en la Líbia post-Gadafi de 2011.

Dicho de otro modo la OTAN pone a un sospechoso del 11-M de 2004 en el poder líbio en 2011. Y tan campantes.

*CONCLUSIÓN provisional:*

Podría ser que los mercenarios del 11-M fueran un núcleo duro yihadista con larga experiencia militar, y un segundo círculo de yihadistas más idiotas que se comerían el marrón... Yihadistas todos, sí, pero con el beneplácito de la OTAN, por motivos del celo francés, como este hilo señala.

_Hasta aquí el resumen, si queréis detalles escabrosos seguid leyendo:_

*¿Por qué Belhadj es sospechoso del 11-M?*

Aznar lo menciona como sospechoso en el 11-M porque Belhadj hizo llamadas a El Tunecido (presunto inmolado en Lavapiés y presunto cabecilla de la célula) meses antes del atentado, desde Hong Kong.

Esto se recoje en un informe de la policía española presente en el sumario, dónde servicios secretos aliados (¿quienes?) les proporcionaron datos de actividad telefónica del Tunecino, plausiblemente a su petición (informe policial español con fecha 7 de Junio de 2005, incluído en el volumen 233 del “Sumario 20/2004,” pp. 90, 730-790, 734).*

*¿Quién es Belhadj?*

El tipo es un guerrillero yihadista nacido en 1966, comandante histórico anti-Gadafi (recordemos que su régimen era "laico" y perseguía al integrismo) desde los finales 80, veterano de la guerra afgano-soviética, creador de campos de entrenamiento yihadista junto a los Taliban en Afganistán, etc.

*Detención del menda 5 días antes del 11-M... me lo quito de encima*

Belhadj, fue detenido en Tailandia el 6 de Marzo de 2004 por la CIA, alertada por el británico MI6 (periplo completo aquí: MI6 knew I was tortured, says Libyan rebel), cuando el tipejo iba dirección a... Londres, viniendo desde (al parecer) Kuala Lumpur via Beijing (en Febrero estaba en Hong Kong - llamadas con El Tunecino).

Al parecer, tras sus viajecitos por el mundo yihadeando, estaba pidiendo asilo político a Londres ... 5 días antes del 11-M.

A Londres.

Un yihadista.

Asilo político.

Cinco días antes del 11-M.

Relacionado con El Tunecino.

¿Para qué?

"Hola Londres, soy yo el comandante yihadista anti-Gadafi, amigo de El Tunecino un tipo al que se señalará responsable del 11-M venidero, dadme asilo político. Se va a haber un 11-M. Pero tu me das asilo, ok? Somos colegas."

Sólo Belhadj sabe por y para qué lo hizo, nosotros, de momento, solo podemos sospechar que había un colegueo entre un sospechoso y Londres (OTAN) como para que el tipo intentara pedir el asilo.

Más tarde, repetimos, la OTAN lo recuperará para la Libia post-Gadafi, pero en ese momento deciden "esconderlo", y Tony Blair, el MI6 y la CIA, suponemos que acojonados de que este intente ahora irles de colega, deciden quitárselo de en medio no matándolo pero sí deteniéndolo y entregándolo a Gadafi.

*Gadafi bueno, Gadafi malo*

En esa época (2001-2010) estaban de buenas con Gadafi (eso cambiará en 2010), porque este les ayudaba a mantener la fachada de buenos al detener yihadistas que eran los malos del momento (los malos convenientes en ese momento al Imperio, para justificar guerras de agresión a Irak y Afganistán y terror doméstico).

Luego eso cambiará, y con Obama/Hillary querrán desestabilizar la región a saco, y Gadafi pasará a ser malo.

Pero todavía no hemos llegado allí.

A Belhadj lo traicionan y lo entregan a Gadafi (él no esperaría esto al ir a pedir, repetimos, asilo en Londres). Belhadj abandonará Bangkok detenido, para Libia, en el vuelo *N313P* un 8 de Marzo (Special report: Rendition ordeal that raises new questions about secret trials).

Oh sorpresa, ese vuelo es el mismo que llegó el 9 de Marzo a Palma de Mallorca y salió escopeteado el día 12 de Marzo de 2004. Más puntos en común Belhadj+USA+11M.

Informe de nuestra Guardia Civil recogido aquí: La investigación halla en los vuelos de la CIA decenas de ocupantes con estatus diplomático y aquí Unos aviones secretos demasiado visibles

*Pasan los meses y los años*

En su Libia natal Belhadj será torturado por el régimen de Gadafi, e interrogado por varios servicios secretos occidentales, según él mismo, británicos, franceses e italianos. Será liberado en 2010 porque Gadafi decide "indultar" a los yihadistas.

*La OTAN recupera a Belhadj*

En 2011 Belhadj será nombrado por el Consejo Nacional de Transición Libio (el órgano reconocido por la OTAN tras los bombardeos a Libia y el asesinato de Gadafi) como Gobernador Militar de Trípoli.

Y cerramos el círculo porque es aquí que Aznar escribe su artículo.

Más adelante, Belhadj enviará a sus hombres a Siria (Islamistas libios se desplazan a Siria para «ayudar» a la revolución) integrando el Ejército Libre Sirio, una organización respaldada por USA, UK, Francia, Alemania e Israel, para derrocar a Bashar el-Assad (Armée syrienne libre — Wikipédia).

*Conclusión*

La OTAN se sirve de yihadistas como agresión controlada contra todo tipo de países incluída España, para influír en geopoítica, porque allí donde hay violencia y miedo, cesa la libertad.

Foto:







Aquí en 2014 el comandante yihadista con John McCain:







*: Estos datos los he sacado de esta investigación de Fernando Reinares (Instituto Elcano) para una fundación privada de militares yankees (The Evidence of Al-Qa`ida’s Role in the 2004 Madrid Attack – Combating Terrorism Center at West Point), dónde aseguran que los terroristas NO eran meros aficionados (o no todos), y que el núcleo de la célula tenía décadas de experiencia yihadista por todo el mundo. También se dice que Belhadj admitió personalmente al autor del informe, en una entrevista en 2010 en Libia, que tenía relación social con El Tunecino. Añado el enlace al PDF de este informe (https://ctc.usma.edu/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/CTCSentinel-Vol5Iss38.pdf).

Posdata: si he errado en algún punto ruego corrección, solo intento contribuír a dilucidar esto, y ver más claramente.

Saludos.


----------



## M. Priede (7 Oct 2020)

Octubris dijo:


> Esto es nuevo...
> 
> Une journée nationale en hommage aux victimes du terrorisme le 11 mars
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por la aportación. Merece un hilo nuevo vinculado a éste, porque aquí ya no lo puedo añadir a la cabecera debido al límite de caracteres que han puesto, ni siquiera puedo corregir nada de lo que hay, por eso está manga por hombro. Había pensado escribir un libro de unas cien páginas y editarlo en PDF, quizá también en Amazon, pero me causa ansiedad, porque no acierto con la forma, con el estilo, con el orden; no es lo mismo escribir aquí que estructurarlo y redactarlo en un libro.

Una base de partida imprescindible. ¿Qué es el yihadismo? Si echamos la vista atrás veremos los cientos de títulos que se publicaron, la inmensa mayor parte apoyando las tesis de la OTAN. Dios, cuánto camelo, recuerdo ahora cómo nos creíamos tonterías como éstas:



_El islamismo contra el Islam_ (2004).
_La Yihad en España. La obsesión por reconquistar Al-Ándalus_. La esfera de los libros (2005).
_Contra Occidente. La emergente alianza antisistema._ La esfera de los libros (2008).
_Encrucijadas árabes_. Ediciones Singular. (2011).
Este elemento acabó así. Y me acabo de enterar ahora. Me suena que ya lo había leído, pero si lo hice lo olvidé.

La Policía intervino en la vivienda de Arístegui un 'pendrive' del "Ministerio de la Presidencia"

Por supuesto no irá a la cárcel. Tiene muy buenos padrinos:

*Condecoraciones y premios*
_Nacionales_:



Gran Cruz del Mérito Aeronáutico con distintivo blanco. RD 759/2015 de 31 de julio de 2015.
Gran cruz de la Orden del Mérito Civil. ( RD 16 de diciembre de 2011).
Comendador de la Real y Distinguida Orden de Carlos III (febrero de 2011).
Comendador de número de la Orden de Isabel la Católica. (2002).
Oficial de la Orden de Isabel la Católica. (1996)
Caballero de la Orden de Isabel la Católica (diciembre 1992).
Oficial de la Orden del Mérito Civil (enero 1995).
Caballero de justicia de la Sagrada Orden Militar Constantiniana de San Jorge (5 de abril de 1999).
Cruz de Plata del Mérito de la Guardia Civil 2002.
Cruz Blanca al Mérito del Plan Nacional Sobre Droga (1 de febrero de 2000).
Cruz al Mérito Policial con distintivo blanco. (2014).

_Internacionales_:



Gran cruz de la Orden Francisco de Miranda de Venezuela (5 de enero de 2.000).
Gran cruz de la Orden Al Istiklal de Jordania (abril de 2.000)
Comendador de número de la Orden del Mérito de la República Federal de Austria (27 de mayo de 1997).
Encomienda con placa de la Orden de Francisco de Miranda de Venezuela (1993).
Comendador de la Orden del Mérito de la República Federal de Alemania (11 de junio de 1999).
Comendador de la Orden del Kawkab (Estrella), de Jordania, segunda orden del Reino, la primera es En-Nahda. (noviembre de 1994).
Premio Internacional Raoul Wallenberg. (2002). [1]
Gran oficial de la Orden de Bernardo O'Higgins de la República de Chile. (2004).
Oficial de la Orden Wissam Al-Alawi del Reino de Marruecos. (2008)
Comendador de la Orden de la Estrella de la Solidaridad de la República Italiana. (2010)
Si unes la verdad a los intereses de tu nación y luchas por ello, acabas huyendo o viviendo medio escondido, o ambas, como Meyssan, mientras los trepas y sinvergüenzas con carita de buenos como Arístegui prosperan.

Para entender el terrorismo islámico y a los yihadistas se ha de partir siempre de la Hermandad Musulmana, que trabaja para EE.UU y el Reino Unido desde los años 50 del siglo pasado:

Tabla de contenidos, por Thierry Meyssan

Lo que se salga de esa base de partida puedes tener la completa seguridad de que casi todo es intoxicación. Como no somos policías ni jueces no podemos perder el tiempo en detalles a los que nunca llegaremos. ¿Esos aviones llevaban yihadistas a bordo? Ésa es una pregunta intrascendente; debemos quedarnos con el hecho de que los aviones tenían dueño, y ése es el responsable. Fíjate en esto:

"Se sabe absolutamente todo lo que pasó, pero no se pudo aclarar nada delictivo", dijo el fiscal jefe de Baleares, Bartolomé Barceló, tras interrogar al personal que limpió los aviones que hicieron escala en Palma. *No percibió elementos indicativos de que fueran prisiones volantes".
Unos aviones secretos demasiado visibles*

¿Que reclutaban yihadistas? ¿Que los detenían para torturarlos? ¿Y por qué no las dos cosas? Quienes combaten por el islam pueden ser peligrosos pero también muy útiles al imperio, así lo demuestra la Hermandad Musulmana, por eso cabe sospechar que Guantánamo es a la vez cárcel y centro de reclutamiento. No es el primer musulmán con mando que acaba muerto en combate y que pasó por Guantánamo. Es como reclutar criminales en la cárceles para que formen parte de una fuerza de asalto en el ejército, lo mismo. Muchas veces se ha hecho eso. Solamente hace falta entrenarlos y someterlos a disciplina y se obtiene una máquina de matar. Se ha hecho siempre, y seguramente eso es lo que se hace en las cárceles secretas de la CIA. A los que no son capaces de someter, dependiendo del peligro que tengan, se le deja libres o se les liquida. Los islamistas, en su delirio fanático, llevan en la adopción de ese credo la preparación psicológica, gracias a eso quienes los reclutan ya se encuentran hecho el trabajo más difícil; lo único que les queda por hacer es domarlos a base de castigo, con frecuencia sólo hará falta usar a otros islamistas bien pagados para que los 'reorienten'.

¿Fueron islamistas quienes colocaron las bombas en los trenes? Pues podría ser, de ese modo si por alguna razón algo hubiese salido mal ahí estaría la prueba de que son musulmanes quienes lo hicieron; si todo sale bien -como así fue- también serán musulmanes los autores. Pero también podrían no ser musulmanes sino técnicos muy especializados en labores de lo más sucias. Por tanto, el hecho de que en esos aviones hubiese o no islamistas es secundario para nosotros, y toda apunta a que esa versión de que eran cárceles volantes es un completo camelo: ahí viajaron especialistas en realizar labores como la del 11-m, y que aprovechando las maniobras de la OTAN accedieron a las cocheras y colocaron los explosivos. No hubo mochilas. (El juez Del Olmo y la fiscal son a la justicia lo que Rajoy y Soraya a la política de Estado, los cuatro tienen mentalidad de funcionarios ambiciosos y sus actos jamás fueron ni un milímetro más allá de las ambiciones personales propias de un leguleyo trepa. Arístegui, lo mismo. Vividores es lo que son, y en el caso de Arístegui sin escrúpulos).

Lo de Aznar ya no me sorprende; si alguien sabe lo que pasó es él. Y al tío no le importa lanzar insidias contra el PSOE, las FyCSE, servicios de inteligencia y lo que haga falta, al paso que da conferencias con Sarkozy y cualquiera que le ayude a enriquecerse y mantener el honor a salvo, honor que consiste en lo que los demás digan de ti. Es un sujeto moralmente deleznable.

Lo de Reinares no merece la pena insistir, es lo de siempre. Que si Abu Dadá, que si fue Azizi porque azí lo demueztra la zélula de Lamari Keme Kema. Todo mierda. Pero como todo es invención no es posible pillarlo en contradicciones, a diferencia de esta culebra de Soros, que se mete a desmontar una teoría (la implicación del Estado Profundo en el desmán en que han convertido las ciudades de EE.UU) para imponer otra que no tiene ni pies ni cabeza.

Un 'analista' españolete que pertenece a una covacha de Soros, culpa a Rusia de la revolución de color que sufre Estados Unidos

Una teoría basada en hechos inventados es fácil de sostener, todo lo contrario que una teoría basada en hechos reales, realmente demostrados, puesto que una vez demostrados queda pendiente la valoración y alcance de los mismos, y ahí la discrepancia puede ser tan grande como en el enfrentamiento entre hechos inventados y hechos reales. La mayor parte de las discusiones entre los historiadores no se producen en si ciertos acontecimientos de la historia son reales o no, sino en qué valoración y alcance se les dan. También sucede ese choque cuando enfrentas ambas teorías, la que está basada en hechos falsos y la basada en hechos reales, en ese caso la primera cae por su propio peso, puesto que no puede demostrar los hechos; ahora bien, si cuenta con el apoyo de todos los medios de comunicación, lo falso pasa a convertirse en verdad incuestionable, con lo cual no sirve de nada contar los hechos reales, uno porque nadie te ayudará a mostrarlos y otro porque si alguien lo intenta no te creerán, para que te crean hace falta insistencia y un cierto peso en la opinión pública, y mientras esa vía permanezca cerrada la teoría falsa será la dominante, y justamente a eso se dedica Reinares y todos los Reinares que en España tenemos, que son prácticamente todos lo que hablan del 11-m y del islamismo.


----------



## M. Priede (16 Oct 2020)

Creo que fue en este viaje cuando Blair paseó a solas con Zapatero hablándole en inglés a sabiendas de que Zapatero no se enteraban de nada.

" Blair y Zapatero, después de conversar algo más de una hora junto con sus delegaciones, charlaron treinta minutos más a solas, aunque no cenaron juntos, a pesar de que, desde La Moncloa, se había enviado un programa en el que figuraba una cena, que en Downing Street nunca estuvo programada. En cualquier caso, el jefe del Ejecutivo se mostró convencido de que habrá unas fluidas relaciones con Gran Bretaña porque hay intereses comunes de los dos países. Y no dejó pasar la ocasión de elogiar la experiencia de gobierno de Blair y su carácter de pionero de la nueva vía del socialismo. Correspondía así a los piropos que le había dirigido antes su anfitrión cuando respondió a una pregunta en la que se les comparaba a ambos.* «Él es más joven y más guapo»*, dijo Blair. «Todas pensamos lo mismo», apuntilló la veterana periodista británica que había hecho la pregunta, provocando las risas de los presentes. 

Zapatero vuelve de Londres sin la promesa de recuperar la negociación sobre Gibraltar

Pero Zapatero interesaba, y mucho, a los anglos:

https://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2006/10/03/espana/1159889975.html

Estará en la presentación del libro de Zapatero...


----------



## Octubris (20 Oct 2020)

Sacado de un comentario de un blog belga.

Madrid, 11 mars 2004: 191 morts, 1858 blessés, et seulement 8 ans de prison

Traducción de Google:

Recordemos que tanto después de los atentados de Madrid (2004) como de los de Londres (2005), la Justicia había descartado la tesis de Al-Qaida y sostenía que los crímenes habían sido perpetrados por terroristas islamistas autónomos.

La prensa española (El Mundo ...) de la época, sin embargo, pensaba, como muchos criminólogos, que ataques de esta magnitud nunca se debían a "autónomos" sino a uno o más estados.

Consecuencia de los atentados: uno es espectacular, es la subida al poder de Zapatero, cuando las encuestas lo mostraban en gran parte derrotado. Sigue la otra, la retirada de las tropas españolas de Irak, la promesa de Zapatero.

Un primer vínculo entre el ataque y Estados Unidos aparece a fines de marzo de 2004 con una misteriosa foto de la bomba del saqueo de Vallecas. En la noche del 11 al 12 de marzo de 2004, un oficial forense acudió al lugar donde los desminadores estaban desactivando la bomba de Vallecas para tomar varias fotos. Pero ahora, un alto funcionario policial le pidió que le diera la película. Este desaparecerá. Pero el 30 de marzo el canal de televisión estadounidense ABC News transmitió la única foto de la bomba conocida hasta la fecha. ¿Quién pudo haber tomado esta foto? ¿Y por qué estaba borrosa? ¿Quién se lo había proporcionado a los medios estadounidenses? Sin respuestas.

El 6 de mayo de 2004, todos los ojos se volvieron a Estados Unidos cuando Newsweek reveló que un abogado estadounidense, Brandon Mayfield, había sido arrestado en el estado de Oregon unos días antes. Sus huellas dactilares se encontraron en el embalaje de los detonadores encontrados en el Kangoo que se cree que utilizaron los terroristas.

Pero el 20 de mayo, la policía española anunció que había identificado la huella como la de Ouhnane Daoud, un argelino residente en España. Las autoridades estadounidenses toman nota y el mismo día que Mayfield es liberado, rara vez se disculpa públicamente por parte del FBI y luego se compensa. En cuanto a Daoud, todavía está prófugo hasta el día de hoy, lo que dificulta evaluar la fiabilidad de su identificación.

Tenga en cuenta la oportunidad de la identificación de Daoud, que pasó desapercibido durante 2 meses, para ser identificado repentinamente para salvar a Mayfield, un oficial de reserva que pasó 8 años en el ejército, incluido un año en una unidad de inteligencia.

*El ataque fue obra de una organización de estilo militar, no de una banda de criminales. Porque las 10 bombas fueron presuntamente activadas de forma remota por sistemas de control de radio, y no fueron programadas de antemano con la función de despertador de los teléfonos móviles como afirma la versión oficial. En efecto, 3 trenes explotaron mientras estaban parados en las estaciones de Atocha, El Pozo y Santa Eugenia, el cuarto explotó fuera de Atocha donde esperaba la salida del primer tren. A menos que sea una coincidencia extraordinaria, se puede concluir que los terroristas querían que las bombas fueran lanzadas en las estaciones. Sin embargo, este resultado es extremadamente difícil de obtener programando el tiempo de activación por adelantado. El medio de transmisión radial que esto implica sugiere una operación sofisticada, fuera del alcance de la banda de delincuentes que designa la versión oficial.*

Las bombas estaban cargadas con explosivos militares, "que cortan", no con dinamita, "que muerde". Es este tipo de explosivo el que la policía alemana había interceptado sobre agentes estadounidenses que intentaron introducirlo discretamente en la cumbre del G8 de junio de 2007.

La matriz del operativo es, pues, muy militar, como confirma Salvador Ortega, pionero de la ciencia forense en España, entrevistado por Bruno Cardeñosa pocos días después del atentado.

Según el ex oficial de inteligencia del ejército estadounidense Eric H. May, "la forma más sencilla de realizar un ataque de bandera falsa es organizar un ejercicio militar que simule exactamente el ataque que se desea cometer". ". Sin embargo, como durante los atentados del 11 de septiembre de 2001 en Estados Unidos y los del 7 de julio de 2005 en Londres, ¡los atentados de Madrid coincidieron con un simulacro de ataque terrorista! Del 4 al 10 de marzo de 2004, la OTAN llevó a cabo su ejercicio anual de gestión de crisis, titulado CMX 2004.

Otra coincidencia inquietante es la escala en España de uno de los aviones clandestinos de la CIA. El Boeing 737 registrado N313P aterrizó el 9 de marzo de 2004 en el aeropuerto de Palma, en la isla española de Mallorca, y partió el 12 de marzo.

Como en toda Europa Occidental, desde la posguerra se ha establecido en España una estructura secreta encabezada por la OTAN. En un libro de referencia, Los ejércitos secretos de la OTAN, el historiador suizo Daniele Ganser describe estas redes, denominadas stay-behind y conocidas con el nombre genérico de la unidad italiana Gladio.

Tras los atentados, en nombre del terrorismo, se dictó una orden de detención europea que permite la entrega casi automática, por parte de un Estado miembro, de una persona solicitada por una autoridad judicial de otro Estado miembro. Este mandato elimina todos los controles políticos y judiciales sobre el fondo y la legalidad de la solicitud. Esto ha acelerado el afrontamiento de la población europea (pasaporte biométrico etc ....) Sin embargo, la organización Statewatch ha demostrado que, de las 57 medidas previstas por el Consejo de Jefes de Estado y de Gobierno de 25 y 26 Marzo de 2004, 27 propuestas tienen poco o nada que ver con el terrorismo. Su propósito es asegurar la vigilancia, no de grupos específicos, sino de todas las poblaciones mediante el control de las comunicaciones. Y esto bajo la hegemonía estadounidense.

¿Qué podemos concluir sabiendo que elementos del aparato estatal español intervinieron para falsear pruebas y orientar la investigación? Que los atentados fueron cometidos por una organización militar con complicidad con el aparato estatal español. La OTAN, con un pasado terrorista consolidado, tenía el know-how, los medios logísticos y el motivo para llevar a cabo esta operación.




> Se souvenir qu'après les attentats de Madrid (2004) comme après ceux de Londres (2005), la Justice avait écarté la thèse Al-Qaida et soutenu que les crimes avaient été perpétrés par des terroristes islamistes autonomes.
> La presse espagnole (El Mundo...) de l'époque pensait toutefois comme de nombreux criminologues, que des attentats de cette ampleur n'étaient jamais dus à des "autonomes" mais à un ou des états.
> Conséquence des attentats : l'une est spectaculaire, c'est l’accession au pouvoir de Zapatero, alors que les sondages le donnaient largement battu. L'autre en découle, le retrait des troupes espagnoles d’Irak, promesse de Zapatero.
> Un premier lien entre l’attentat et les États-Unis apparaît fin mars 2004 avec une mystérieuse photo de la bombe du sac de Vallecas. Dans la nuit du 11 au 12 mars 2004 un agent de la police scientifique s’était rendu sur les lieux où les démineurs désactivaient la bombe de Vallecas pour en prendre plusieurs photos. Mais voilà, un haut fonctionnaire de la police lui demanda de lui remettre la pellicule. Celle-ci disparaitra. Mais le 30 mars la chaîne de télévision états-unienne ABC News diffusa la seule photo de la bombe connue à ce jour. Qui avait pu prendre cette photo ? Et pourquoi était-elle floue ? Qui l'avait fournie au média américain ? Pas de réponses.
> ...


----------



## Octubris (20 Oct 2020)

Añado yo, tal y como ha sido expuesto más arriba, que existe un segundo vínculo entre los Estados Unidos con el atentado.

Es su Hombre Sucio en Líbia, que controló Trípoli tras derrocar a Gadafi, y que fue como mínimo confidente de los oficialmente encausados en el atentado un mes antes del mismo.

El tipo se mantuvo "desaparecido" (encarcelado por Gadafi) durante unos años tras el 11-M, tras una rocambolesca aventura de prisiones e interrogatorios que siguió a su petición de asilo a Londres DÍAS ANTES del atentado.

Fue (hay pruebas) trasladado por el mundo con el mismo avión de la CIA que llegó un día antes del atentado y salió un día después del mismo.

PARA FLIPARLO.

Y, al menos, una rareza más.

Aunque la trágica sincronización de la masacre apunta a algo demasiado bién hecho incluso para un moro con preparación militar. ¿O no?
La incógnita de quién instaló los explosivos, mayormente continúa.


----------



## M. Priede (20 Oct 2020)

Octubris dijo:


> Añado yo, tal y como ha sido expuesto más arriba, que existe un segundo vínculo entre los Estados Unidos con el atentado.
> 
> Es su Hombre Sucio en Líbia, que controló Trípoli tras derrocar a Gadafi, y que fue como mínimo confidente de los oficialmente encausados en el atentado un mes antes del mismo.
> 
> ...



Mira, cuantos más hechos innecesarios se muestran más sospechas de que lo que cuentan es falso.

Conseguir cribar los hechos verdaderos separándolos de los falsos es lo esencial, la base de la hipótesis; luego continuar buscando más hechos que la refuercen, o la contradigan, porque pueden aparecer hechos que desmonten la hipótesis. De esos hechos, tanto a favor como en contra de la hipótesis, sólo podemos saber lo que se publica en los periódicos y blogs. El que tenga acceso a otra fuente él sabrá, no es nuestro caso, ni lo va ser nunca, así que a día de hoy la única hipótesis defendible por ser la más coherente es la que expongo, no se me ocurre otra mejor.


----------



## Octubris (21 Oct 2020)

M. Priede dijo:


> Mira, cuantos más hechos innecesarios se muestran más sospechas de que lo que cuentan es falso.
> 
> Conseguir cribar los hechos verdaderos separándolos de los falsos es lo esencial, la base de la hipótesis; luego continuar buscando más hechos que la refuercen, o la contradigan, porque pueden aparecer hechos que desmonten la hipótesis. De esos hechos, tanto a favor como en contra de la hipótesis, sólo podemos saber lo que se publica en los periódicos y blogs. El que tenga acceso a otra fuente él sabrá, no es nuestro caso, ni lo va ser nunca, así que a día de hoy la única hipótesis defendible por ser la más coherente es la que expongo, no se me ocurre otra mejor.



Por supuesto señor Priede, la hipótesis de que quién lo motivó fue Francia me parece la más plausible. Pero no olvidemos que el visto bueno de los USA va aparejado a eso.

Y no olvidemos tampoco que fue Francia quién, de facto, lideró 7 años más tarde la invasión de Libia o al menos el bombardeo (con UK de "tutor" acompañándola en esa su primero otánica misión, y un Obama "leading from behind" como se decía en la prensa de la época) y quién pudo poner a Belhadj en el poder en Trípoli, y quién "se estrenó" flamantemente en la OTAN con esa operación de castigo a Gadafi.

Aquí hay hechos probados, como el periplo "oficial" de ese tipejo Belhadj (vete a saber cuál fue su verdadera ruta esos días, y si fue "interrogado" o más bién "instruído" por los servicios secretos anglos), sus contactos personales con la célula de Madrid, y su pública vinculación con la OTAN, así como su presencia como mínimo _días antes_ en el _mismo_ avión de la CIA que sabemos aterrizó en Palma el 10 y despegó el 12.

El tema es ver cómo encajan estos hechos adicionales en la hipótesis, por ejemplo, al especular que lo escogieran como jefe de comandos.

En todo caso, hay proximidad entre Belhadj y el 11M:

- por conocer éste a la célula de Madrid
- por hablar telefónicamente con ellos un mes antes
- por pedir asilo a Londres y ser "detenido" unos días antes
- por viajar en el avión de la CIA N313P un 8 de Marzo, el mismo avión que aterrizó en Palma el 10 y despegó de Palma el 12
- por desaparecer prudentemente después y re-aparecer sólo cuando a Gadafi se lo cargan

Saludos y no es mi intención subvertir su hipótesis - que a mi parecer es de las que aguanta mejor, inclusive con estas mis humildes aportaciones.


----------



## Octubris (10 Nov 2020)

La autoría intelectual fue de Francia. La material, de moros, por si los pillaban argumentar que fue Al Qaeda.

El objetivo, retirar del escenario mundial a una España díscola al gusto francés (una España que buscaba poder e influencia y alejarse de la Unión Europea, y que fue, contrariamente, agredida, incapaz de defenderse, incapaz de responder, una España traicionada, emboscada y zapaterizada, re-integrada en la UE), y re-encumbrar a una Francia incontestada - con el beneplácito usano, porque Francia ingresaría en la OTAN a cambio de descarrilar a España y re-atarla a su órbita.

Paso a describir una observación sobre la autoría material.

Si las bombas fueron meticulosmente instaladas en los vagones, con comodidad de tiempo y esmero, y desde las cocheras (con los vagones parados), tenemos dos escenarios:

1) Se hizo simulando una revisión rutinaria la noche del 10 al 11, con algún cambio de última hora en el equipo técnico: en tal caso, los operarios (terroristas) incluirían a moros "españolizados" que sabrían hablar en español y habrían vivido en España, moros que supieran manejarse socialmente - por si alguien les preguntara algo, etc. También se podría añadir la posibilidad que tuvieran un "contacto" fuera de las cocheras que respondiera por ellos, o un individuo español que los acompañara, y ejerciera de "portavoz/jefe" si fueran preguntados o avistados por seguridad, limpieza u otros trabajadores o testigos. Si en el equipo hubiera terroristas extranjeros que no supieran español, estos guardarían silencio mientras hablara el moro españolizado y/o el/los español/es cómplice/s, que estaría/n junto a ellos in situ, y/o en alguna parte de la jerarquía de RENFE, encargado de organizar su autorización como equipo de mantenimiento. Recordemos que el atentado se produjo en contexto del ejercicio de la OTAN llamado "CMX-04" que se desarrollaba en esos mismos días en "varias capitales europeas" posiblemente incluyendo a Madrid, y esa visita inesperada de operarios o ese cambio de personal inesperado en el equipo de mantenimiento, podría haberse producido auspiciado, justificado o cubierto por tales ejercicios. En todo caso, si entraron disfrazados de operarios, _algún componente del equipo terrorista debería ser capaz de socializar en español, con el guardia de la garita, la señora de la limpieza, etc_. Como es poco probable (aparte de aterradora) la posibilidad de que hubiera con ellos algún individuo 100% español (porque estamos hablando de un asesinato masivo de compatriotas inocentes y porque de ser descubierta la implicación del deep-state español/occidental se armaría gorda), aceptemos como "más probable" que fueran _moros, uno o más de ellos hablando español_ y por tanto "españolizados". De haber testigos que pudieran atar cabos, Al Qaeda seguiría siendo la culpable identificada (la real autoría de la OTAN seguiría ofuscada y a salvo). En todo caso, enviar gringos, o franchutes con acento a reparar vagones de la RENFE sería, por decirlo así, raro y cantoso. Enviar hispano-americanos vestidos de mantenimeinto sería raro también ya que (con cariño lo digo) ni se meten en este tipo de fregados ni suelen ser super-confiables y pueden meter la pata, de manera que no pasan la pre-selección terrorista. Enviar rumanos sería raro también porque, aunque no es inusual que tengan este tipo de profesiones de mantenimiento y durante la Burbuja España se llenó de ellos, no tienen una tradición mercenarial ni terrorista, sinó mafiosilla de poca monta. Por tanto, si entraron y actuaron a la vista, (1) fueron moros, algunos de ellos españolizados (no tienen por qué ser todos), y (2) hubo concurso de españoles traidores en algún lugar de la jerarquía de RENFE o de su seguridad y/o agentes OTAN que les dieron cobertura.

2) Alternativamente, si se hizo de estrangis, sigilosamente, sorteando la vigilancia, e infiltrándose furtivamente en las cocheras de noche, podría no haber necesidad de españoles integrantes en el equipo final que hicieran de mascarada/embajadores (a no ser que te abran desde dentro en el momento oportuno). En ese caso no importa tanto tener una nacionalidad cantosa, porque se supone que nadie te va a detectar. Podrían ser moros, gringos o franceses, AUNQUE, pensándolo mejor, si les pillan (y eso siempre es un riesgo, por menor que fuere), se armaría gorda de ser occidentales. Con lo que lo más probable es que fueran, de nuevo, moros por si les pillaban, seguir acusando a Al-Qaeda aunque fuere un ataque de la OTAN - recordemos - para represaliar y cortar de raíz la pulsión de una España-poder activa en la jerarquía mundial.

Conclusión, para poder culpar a Al Qaeda, en caso de error o fallo que los descubriera, el equipo autor material debería ser 100% moro, disfrazados de operarios, con, quizás, y sólo quizás (lo cuál sería aún más deprimente) un componente español que respondiera por ellos, o les organizara el cambio de turno, o les abriera las puertas, de haber eso sucedido. Personalmente no veo muy probable que hubiera españoles en el equipo terrorista final, porque para cubrirse las espaldas y no dejar cabos sueltos, se encargarían que el equipo final fuera 100% moro, con, si acaso, cobertura OTAN y/o de algún traidor en los servicios de seguridad nuestros (seguridad de RENFE, Policía, CNI) - implicación menos directa que la de atornillar placas con C4 en algún panel bajo los vagones.

No creo que en ningún caso fueran mercenarios hispanoamericanos o rumanos, porque, con todo el cariño, ambos (que podrían camuflarse bién en España) tienen un mundialmente afamado, digamos, "irregular" grado de competencia en misiones de altos vuelos como esta y no es cuestión de cagarla.

No creo que fueran gringos, franchutes, israelís o búlgaros, etc, por su poco grado de camuflaje en la sociedad española y por si los pillaban.

Por tanto los terroristas fueron, lo más probable, MOROS CON EXPERIENCIA MILITAR y algún grado de "españolidad" en el sentido de familiaridad con España y manejo perfecto del idioma, quizás guiados con alguna ayuda de españoles IN SITU, o quizás infiltrados nocturnamente y sin ninguna ayuda para evitar cabos sueltos (ya que alguien que les abriera las puertas desde dentro significaría una infiltración con cómplices internos, que no es descartable, pero es sobre-complicarlo, y lo más probable es que, de haber infiltración nocturna, lo hicieran sin cómplices, en esas cocheras afamadamente descuidadas).

*Mi tesis, sin olvidar que en el extremo está la Francia Cloaquera, es que se usaron a MOROS con EXPERIENCIA MILITAR como autores materiales, que (A) se infiltraron secretamente, o (B) accedieron públicamente, disfrazados de operarios (y por tanto a la vista, a altas horas de la madrugada), con al menos uno de sus integrantes teniendo un importante grado de familiaridad con España (para socializar con encuentros previstos e imprevistos) y con cobertura externa que permitiera y justificara su presencia.*

- - -

También añado una correción, el vuelo Boeing 737 - N313P de la CIA aterrizó el dia 9 en el aeropuerto de Palma de Mallorca, no el 10 como dije antes. El País nos dice que el modelo de avión fue Boeing 747 (ver cuerpo del artículo) y Boeing 737 (ver tabla) simultáneamente, o sea que ahí hay un error porque el 747 es el gigantesco, y el 737 el jet de 32 plazas, más pequeño y discreto y por tanto el correcto. Pero en la matrícula no hay confusión. En las procedencias y destinos, y fechas de ambos, tampoco.

- La investigación halla en los vuelos de la CIA decenas de ocupantes con estatus diplomático

Ese vuelo llegó a Palma, de Libia, el 9 de Marzo. Despegó después de Palma, para Suecia, el 12 de Marzo. ¿Quién era un terrorista libio, había estado los días inmediatos en ese avión "detenido" por la CIA, era amigo telefónico de los moros finamente encausados por el 11-M, y fue encumbrado a Gobernador de Trípoli tras la campaña otánica-francesa de asesinato de Gadafi en 2011? Abdelhakim Belhadj (alias al-Sadeq). Ver posts anteriores a ese respecto aquí (enlace) y aquí (enlace).


----------



## M. Priede (10 Nov 2020)

Octubris dijo:


> La autoría intelectual fue de Francia. La material, de moros, por si los pillaban argumentar que fue Al Qaeda.
> 
> El objetivo, retirar del escenario mundial a una España díscola al gusto francés (una España que buscaba poder e influencia y alejarse de la Unión Europea, y que fue, contrariamente, agredida, incapaz de defenderse, incapaz de responder, una España traicionada, emboscada y zapaterizada, re-integrada en la UE), y re-encumbrar a una Francia incontestada - con el beneplácito usano, porque Francia ingresaría en la OTAN a cambio de descarrilar a España y re-atarla a su órbita.
> 
> ...



El prejuicio te puede, y eso lo echa todo abajo por bien razonado que esté todo lo demás.

Siempre dije que si alguien sabe de ese asunto es la empresa encargada de la seguridad de las cocheras. Las empresas de seguridad, lo mismo que los detectives privados y empresas similares, cuentan con el visto bueno del Ministerio de Interior y de Defensa. No se puede conceder una licencia de esa responsabilidad al primero que la solicite.

Sea juez, fiscal, policía o cualquiera encargado de averiguar cómo ocurrió, tendría que seguir un orden.

1- Empresa encargada de la vigilancia.

2-Nombre de los empleados encargados de la seguridad de las cocheras en el último mes.

3-Lo más probable es que o bien rotan con frecuencia o bien quienes son habituales en ese destino no estuvieran allí durante esos días señalados.

4-La empresa tiene que responder exactamente quiénes eran los empleados durante esos días. (Obviamente, dieciséis años después, nada de esto se puede hacer ya). Puede ocurrir que esa empresa fuera apartada de esa vigilancia y no sepa decir quién la relevó. RENFE, o ADIF (no sé si entonces ya se habían separado), tienen que saberlo. "Sí o sí", que diría Carmen Calvo, y si no lo saben, a celda de aislamiento hasta que se les refresque la memoria. Sospecho que cantarían, y entonces me temo que uno de mi tierra, chatu él, encarado, cacicón, partidario del bable batua, sería el que acabaría en la celda. Ése sí que sabe.

5-Lo más probable es que quien lo investigue se encuentre -o se habría encontrado- con personal sospechoso. Una ojeada a su filiación a la Seguridad Social y seguramente que ese personal habría sido contratado recientemente o ni siquiera contratado.

6-Lo más seguro es que encontremos en ellos un pasado delictivo y con alguna relación con servicios de seguridad del Estado (confidentes, por ejemplo). Puede ocurrir también que salga algún agente.

7-Ninguno de ellos sabe absolutamente nada ni vio nada sospechoso puesto que el lugar que les asignaron estaba lejos de las vías donde se situaron los trenes.

8-Qué empleado/s estaban encargados de permitir o negar el acceso. Y ahí te sale solamente uno o dos. Seguramente algún Trashorras.

Dependiendo de la información que se obtenga de todo esto, entonces habría que orientar la investigación en una dirección o en otra. Obviamente hubo una colaboración interna de las FyCSE, lo cual no quiere decir que quienes colaboraron supieran exactamente cuál era el fin de aquellos trabajos, si eran sólo maniobras o bien otra cosa. Si fue así, tuvieron que darse cuenta después, con lo cual lo mejor que podían hacer era callarse aunque no fueran responsables directos de lo ocurrido ni conscientes de lo que se estaba preparando. En este caso los engañaron como engañaron al Gobierno. Toda operación militar ha de funcionar de ese modo, sin que nadie, salvo quienes organizan y dirigen desde arriba, sepa exactamente qué fin tiene aquello que está haciendo. ¿Hubo dentro de las FyCSE quienes sabían de todo lo que iba a pasar? Pues eso es lo que tendrían que haber investigado y nadie hizo. Ni se va a hacer.

No pierdas el tiempo, para dar palos de ciego mejor dedicarse a ver qué sucedió a la vista de todos, antes, durante y después del 11-m. Por ese camino tuyo te puedes entretener, pero no pasa de ser un pasatiempo, un crucigrama.

Son las FyCSE y los jueces quienes tienen que hacer su trabajo, y así lo hicieron, pero con el objetivo de encubrir la autoría. La humillación que padecieron fue doble: te matamos a 191 personas y ahora os vais a encargar de encubrirnos. La guardia civil, policía y agentes de información cumplen órdenes, por sucias que sean, es su trabajo; los responsables, a quienes habría que poner delante de un juez, mariconean por el mundo dando lecciones de geoestrategia y a sueldo de quienes ordenaron y planificaron todo eso. Eso sí, dignísimos ellos, el honor ante todo, y el honor para esta gentecilla es algo que depende del estatus que te regalen los que están por encima de ti y lo que digan los que están por debajo. Se diferencian en todo con la verdadera gente de honor (por ejemplo Fernando Múgica) y en nada con los anhelos propios de unos individuos que pertenecen a una estructura jerárquica de una banda de quinquis. Esa puta mierda nos gobierna. Cuanto más alto, peor. Ninguno de ellos tiene vocación de servicio a la nación, sólo busca prestigio, fama, dinero; no así dentro de las FyCSE, donde la mayoría cumple con una labor muy lejos de la fama y el prestigio. No todos, claro. Ahí está Villarejo, que hoy está desprestigiado, deshonrado, y encima en la cárcel.

Es imposible que nosotros podamos ir más allá de donde hemos llegado, y además sin garantía absoluta de estar totalmente en lo cierto. Nunca pasaremos de las hipótesis. Ayer leía una frase muy apropiada: _Como dijo Sherlock Holmes, "cuando se ha eliminado lo imposible, lo que quede, por improbable que sea, debe ser la verdad"_. Mejor decir 'puede ser la verdad', y eso es lo que he hecho. Leyendo periódicos, o sea, en el vertedero. Fuera de ahí es labor de otros. Revolver en la mierda es lo mío; yo no tengo despacho ni nadie a mis órdenes. Lo más que puedo hacer es juntar recortes por aquí y por allá y hacer un collage con una cierta unidad, y nada más.

Oposita para ingreso en el CNI, y una vez dentro asciende todo lo que puedas, y cuando lleves trescientos años vienes y nos cuentas qué has averiguado.


----------



## Octubris (10 Nov 2020)

M. Priede dijo:


> El prejuicio te puede, y eso lo echa todo abajo por bien razonado que esté todo lo demás.
> 
> Siempre dije que si alguien sabe de ese asunto es la empresa encargada de la seguridad de las cocheras. Las empresas de seguridad, lo mismo que los detectives privados y empresas similares, cuentan con el visto bueno del Ministerio de Interior y de Defensa. No se puede conceder una licencia de esa responsabilidad al primero que la solicite.
> 
> ...



Buenas Maese Priede y gracias por responder. Creo que mis pesquisas especulando sobre la nacionalidad de los terroristas no son incompatibles con la autoría francesa, al contrario, son complementarias.

Yo me "atreví" a dar el nombre de Belhadj, pero es un tiro kilométrico, un disparo a larga distancia, desesperado, y quizás no haya nada, pero tras horas y horas de rastrear la web como un obseso me llamó la atención su aparición, tangencial, en la trama, y que encaje con el perfil de alguien necesario para cometer esos atentados. Él entrenaba a terroristas en campos afganos, sabía de explosivos, tenía experiencia de guerra y de mando. Fue "recompensado" por la OTAN en 2011. También la casualidad de su presencia en el avión, que es tan incómoda como oficial.

Con Belhadj o sin él, el hecho que sean moros los autores materiales es lo más lógico, para evitar problemas si los pescaran en cocheras a esas horas, o en su huída en las horas posteriores, por ejemplo.

Los autores intelectuales concordamos que sea "Francia".

También veo factible que hubiera alguien de seguridad que les hubiera dejado entrar, sin que tal persona supiera mucho (o nada) de lo que se estaba cociendo. Un "Trashorras" puesto allí adrede, como dice usted.

Debería ser posible rastrear qué empresas de seguridad operaron para RENFE en esas cocheras esa época. No sé si se llegaría a saber el nombre del personal, pero la contrata debería ser pública. Ignoro si RENFE contrataría directamente.

El conforero @Mollow The Phoney trabajó en esa época como conductor y confirmó que el personal de garita de las cocheras era una sola persona con uniforme de RENFE (no eran de Securitas, Prosegur, ni nada de eso): 11-m: las pruebas de la única autoría posible

Saludos a todos,


----------



## M. Priede (10 Nov 2020)

Octubris dijo:


> Buenas Maese Priede y gracias por responder. Creo que mis pesquisas especulando sobre la nacionalidad de los terroristas no son incompatibles con la autoría francesa, al contrario, son complementarias.
> 
> Yo me "atreví" a dar el nombre de Belhadj, pero es un tiro kilométrico, un disparo a larga distancia, desesperado, y quizás no haya nada, pero tras horas y horas de rastrear la web como un obseso me llamó la atención su aparición, tangencial, en la trama, y que encaje con el perfil de alguien necesario para cometer esos atentados. Él entrenaba a terroristas en campos afganos, sabía de explosivos, tenía experiencia de guerra y de mando. Fue "recompensado" por la OTAN en 2011. También la casualidad de su presencia en el avión, que es tan incómoda como oficial.
> 
> ...



¿Sólo una persona? Pues se le da vacaciones, se pone a otro que esté en el ajo y el acceso queda libre. ¿Para qué van a contratar Lamaris y Abudadás? Alguien habrá por encima del que hacía noche en la garita, así que es fácil averiguar de qué hilo hay que tirar.

Es un trabajo muy profesional. Además las explosiones fueron simultáneas, o casi. En algún sitio leí no se qué de un helicóptero.

Olvídate de los detalles, peritajes y cosas que no aportan nada; eso para quienes tengan que investigarlo. O para S. de R...o ...d.., que lo echó la mujer de casa porque ocupó el salón con una maqueta a escala de la estación de Santa Eugenia, estuvo meses y meses dedicado a ello, y el colmo es que colocó petardos en el tren eléctrico que encargó y que le costó un dineral, porque los de juguete no le servían, eran muy pequeños. No recuerdo ahora lo que le cobró el maquetista, pero fue una burrada. El resultado es que reventó no sólo el salón sino también los dos tabiques. Además el muy granuja no avisó, pero bien que se puso a salvo en la terraza de la cocina por si salía mal. Desde la terraza activó mediante control remoto los petardos, que encargó por internet y resultó que eran más que pólvora. Quien pagó fue su mujer, que él pensaba que estaba en la compra, porque le cayeron encima los ladrillos del tabique. Dejó el salón que recordaba una chabola de las afueras de Grozni cuando la guerra de Chechenia. Lo echó de casa, y el juez le dio la razón, porque lo obligaron a un peritaje psicológico y el psiquiatra confirmó todo lo dicho por la mujer, que estaba como un cencerro.

No te metas en esos intríngulis si no quieres acabar como él.


----------



## Octubris (10 Nov 2020)

M. Priede dijo:


> ¿Sólo una persona? Pues se le da vacaciones, se pone a otro que esté en el ajo y el acceso queda libre. *¿Para qué van a contratar Lamaris y Abudadás?* Alguien habrá por encima del que hacía noche en la garita, así que es fácil averiguar de qué hilo hay que tirar.
> 
> Es un trabajo muy profesional. Además las explosiones fueron simultáneas, o casi. En algún sitio leí no se qué de un helicóptero.



¿Entonces usted cree que los autores materiales fueron mercenarios occidentales?

¿No sería eso riesgoso si hubieran sido sorprendidos? Al ser Occidentales la policía se preguntaría de dónde salen estos y eso sería un acceso directo a la OTAN. De ser moros estos podrían alegar ser de Al Qaeda, blanquear a sus pagadores y esperar a salir tras la condena.

¿O la posibilidad de ser sorprendidos era tan remota que decidieron hacerlo con militares occidentales, es decir, franceses de pura cepa o gringos?


----------



## M. Priede (10 Nov 2020)

Octubris dijo:


> ¿Entonces usted cree que los autores materiales fueron mercenarios occidentales?
> 
> ¿No sería eso riesgoso si hubieran sido sorprendidos? Al ser Occidentales la policía se preguntaría de dónde salen estos y eso sería un acceso directo a la OTAN. De ser moros estos podrían alegar ser de Al Qaeda, blanquear a sus pagadores y esperar a salir tras la condena.
> 
> ¿O la posibilidad de ser sorprendidos era tan remota que decidieron hacerlo con militares occidentales, es decir, franceses de pura cepa o gringos?



Qué más da que sean profesionales mercenarios o en nómina de un país. ¿Ha investigado alguien el 11-m? No, pues eso. Si los pillan in fraganti los devuelven a su país y se acabó. ¿No ves que campan a sus anchas por España?


----------



## Octubris (10 Nov 2020)

M. Priede dijo:


> Qué más da que sean profesionales mercenarios o en nómina de un país. ¿Ha investigado alguien el 11-m? No, pues eso. Si los pillan in fraganti los devuelven a su país y se acabó. ¿No ves que campan a sus anchas por España?



Está bién destacar que lo grave del asunto son la no-investigación y la no-soberanía (de manera que militares o paramilitares extranjeros puedan andar como Pedro por su casa por España, y de manera que de haberlos pillado nada hubiera, probablemente, trascendido).

Sin embargo, quedarnos ahí y no intentar especular un poco más, nos podría impedir hacer una reconstrucción exacta de los hechos. ¿Fueron occidentales quienes instalaron los artefactos? ¿Qué es lo más probable?

Intentar responder a esa pregunta nos sirve para reconstruír los hechos más fielmente y averiguar las vías más probables de actuación de los (ilegítimos y discretos) verdaderos poderes que subyugan a España, poderes otánicos se entiende.

¿Para qué emplear a occidentales cuando podrían haber empleado a moros, que son más fácilmente "falseflagueables"?

Un saludo y no, mi nivel de obsesión no llega a querer replicar las explosiones en una maqueta tranquilo.


----------



## M. Priede (17 Nov 2020)

Y siguen pensando que es sin querer. Los ingleses siempre utilizan la versión rápida del himno, que pierde solemnidad.




 


Himno de España
*Otros errores con el himno de España tras la versión en Bolivia que sorprendió a Felipe VI y Pablo Iglesias*
*Todavía hay países que aún no reconocen el himno de España en eventos donde acuden el rey Felipe VI como el vivido en Bolivia ante la elección del presidente, Luis Arce. *



Este domingo el rey Felipe VI se encontraba en Bolivia para reunirse con el presidente electo del país, Luis Arce, que recibía SS.MM con el *himno de España *aunque la banda que lo interpretó no afinó mucho.
No es la primera vez que no aciertan en algún acto con el himno de España ya ha sucedido en diferentes eventos deportivos o en actos institucionales como el vivido este domingo.

En actos deportivos

En 2003 se vivió uno de estos momentos* en la final de tenis en Australia *cuando un trompetista comenzó a tocar el himno de Riego, con la sorpresa de los tenistas españoles Juan Carlos Ferrero, Carlos Moyà, Àlex Corretja o Feliciano López.
Juan Antonio Gómez Angulo, secretario de estado para el Deporte en ese momento, tachó de "ofensa imperdonable". Y pidió a los tenistas a que salieran de la pista y que volvieran cuando se tocará el himno de España.

En 2011 hubo otra equivocación con el himno de España cuando *Alberto Contador subió al podio tras ganar el Giro de Italia*. Al principio parecía el corrector al comenzar la Marcha Real, pero continúo con una letra de Pemán.

Dicha letra también se coló en una celebración de Carolina Marín en la final de Badminton de 2015 en Yakarta. La deportista comenzó a escuchar el himno, pero a los segundos comenzó a escucharse la letra "¡Viva España...!".

En 2017 la española Lydia* Valentín ganó el campeonato de categoría de 75 kilos*de peso y tras ganar tres medallas de oro se puso en posición para escuchar el himno de España, pero sonó otra música. No fue hasta un poco después cuando sonó el himno de España.

En actos institucionales

No es un hecho asilado que hayan equivocado en más de una ocasión el himno de España y el rey Felipe VI ya ha tenido que vivir en más de una ocasión la confusión. En la recepción del foro Cotec en Nápoles. En dicho acto volvió a sonar el* himno con la letra de Penám *por un coro infantil. Minutos después el presidente italiano Sergio Mattarella pidió disculpas al rey.

Otros errores con el himno de España tras la versión en Bolivia que sorprendió a Felipe VI y Pablo Iglesias


----------



## Octubris (19 Dic 2020)

Entrevista a Múgica. Según él:

- el atentado lo cometieron servicios secretos extranjeros (él sugiere USA, no Francia)
- la narrativa de acusar a Al-Qaeda la hicieron españoles acojonados y presionados por esos mismos servicios secretos, a los cuáles pertenecen o están en nómina altos cargos españoles (ministros, según sus propias palabras)
- el atentado se hizo para reforzar a Bush y la War on Terror
- los yankees creyeron que un atentado en España envalentonaría a España (ideología neo-con del Clash de Civilizaciones, Democracias via Guerra, la Vieja / Nueva Europa, etc)
- pero aquí el progre-mariconerismo estaba ya muy larvado por otras circunstancias y a los yankees les salió el tiro por la culata y salió ZP como reacción al 11-M, en lugar de un Aznar Super Sayayín como creían que iba a suceder.

No me cuadra.

Aznar quedó demasiado tocado por el atentado. Si lo quisieran ver "empoderado" habrían hecho algo mucho menor.

Ese atentado se cometió con el objetivo de dañar y descarrilar, no de empoderar.



Otra cosa es que USA _mintiera_ a Aznar en esos mismos términos que Múgica cree definitivos ("Jose María vamos a atentar y tu serás el salvador"), éste último relaja medidas anti-terroristas para hacer discurrir un atentado "vigilado", pero los malos (USA y Francia a la vez, según yo) aprovechan eso para meter en realidad un bombazo colosal que en vez de empoderar, destruye a Aznar y a la España "crecidita".


----------



## M. Priede (19 Dic 2020)

Octubris dijo:


> Entrevista a Múgica. Según él:
> 
> - el atentado lo cometieron servicios secretos extranjeros (él sugiere USA, no Francia)
> - la narrativa de acusar a Al-Qaeda la hicieron españoles acojonados y presionados por esos mismos servicios secretos, a los cuáles pertenecen o están en nómina altos cargos españoles (ministros, según sus propias palabras)
> ...



Veo que te has empapado bien de mis tesis. Escribe un libro, porque yo lo he intentado pero no sé hacerlo. Uno es escribir aquí y otro escribir un libro, que además no leerá nadie.

Esto te puede servir.

No es cierto lo que dice de que todo el mundo estaba convencido de que había sido ETA. Todos pensamos que podían ser islamistas, porque ETA no había actuado así nunca, no le convenía esa estrategia y podía haberla usado cuantas veces hubiese querido (lo de Hipercor es otra cosa bien diferente, un fallo en la comunicación y desalojo). Tambien es verdad que siempre hay una primera vez. Pero todos pensamos en aquel momento que la magnitud del atentado no era habitual de ETA y que podían ser islamistas. Dice que es absurda "esa dicotomía, que a mí me parece falsa por completo, de si ha sido ETA gana el PP y si han sido musulmanes gana el PSOE", no tiene nada de absurda porque todos pensamos eso mismo. Como de hecho así fue.

Lo de la improvisación para crear la teoría islamista es cierto, y eso es porque probablemente desde la cúpula de las FyCSE o de los servicios de inteligencia ya sabían lo que había ocurrido y quién había sido. ¿O es que nadie se había enterado de las maniobras de la OTAN y de que habían entrado en las cocheras de Cercanías? ¿Había altos mandos de inteligencia o de las FFAA que sabían todo antes del atentado? Puede que sí, o puede que no y que hubieran sido engañados y se dieran cuenta inmediatamente después. Todo dependía de si Aznar aceptaba el chantaje de emprender una negociación política con ETA y cambio de régimen, en cuyo caso le aceptaban la autoría etarra, o bien se negaba, como así fue, y entonces "fuentes de la Casa Blanca informan de que sólo trabajan con una autoría islamista", la cual también les beneficiaba. En resumen: EE.UU. le dio la oportunidad a Francia de recuperar la oveja española aceptando la autoría de ETA, de todos modos de no aceptarla la oveja volvería al redil porque EE.UU. daba por buena la autoría islamista. Y todo eso sin que España tuviera otra opción que obedecer órdenes.

Múgica es, era, un periodista de raza, y no le sirven las teorías, ante todo quiere hechos, y eso le llevó a confusión por querer averiguar cómo se organizó la falsa versión oficial, de ahí que se enfangara en viajes y entrevistas tratando de buscar algún hilo del que tirar y dar con la autoría. Eso sin apoyo de servicios de inteligencia es imposible, y además la información que te puedan pasar nunca sabes si es para que esclarezcas algo o para enredarte.

Luis del Pino está más acertado cuando le pregunta -en realidad afirma- si no ve conexión entre lo de Cañaveras, Chamartín y Baqueira -sobre todo Cañaveras- con el 11-m. Múgica dice que no hay ninguna, sin embargo luego añade que es posible que estuviesen preparando un simulacro (un pequeño atentado de falsa bandera, o con etarras perfectamente controlados) para que el gobierno se pusiera una medalla. Parece mentira que Múgica no vea una posible explicación para unir esas dos opciones: *le vendieron al gobierno la posibilidad de fabricar un atentado de falsa bandera con el fin de darles el cambiazo. De eso hace diez años que hablábamos en el Blog de Federico.*

Múgica insiste en que el atentado no tenía como fin chantajear o acabar con el Gobierno, puesto que el Gobierno podría haber actuado de manera muy diferente a como actuó y haber ganado las elecciones. Ca. Quienes cometieron el atentado sabían de la enorme oposición popular a la guerra de Irak, y si los autores eran islamistas, después de haber dejado al gobierno con el culo al aire asegurando que eran etarras, el vuelco estaba cantado.

El atentado tuvo como fin cambiar el régimen en España y la relación de fuerzas políticas, con una ETA que estaba muy debilitada. Y o bien el PP cambiaba de línea política y volvía al redil francés aceptando las condiciones francesas (apoyadas por Estados Unidos) o de no ser así sería el PSOE quien lo hiciera, puesto que Francia y EEUU ya habían acordado la reentrada de Francia en la OTAN y colocar en la presidencia a un francés afín a EEUU como era Sarkozy. Romperle el brazo a España era fundamental, y o bien se sometía gracias al PP o gracias al PSOE. Las elecciones las iba a ganar quien Francia y Estados Unidos decidieran: si eran etarras las ganaría el PP; si eran islamistas el PSOE. *Pero a cualquiera de los dos no le quedaría más remedio que aceptar el vasallaje y salir de la escena internacional, y eso es lo que ha ocurrido, que desde 2004 España no pinta nada en ninguna parte. Antes tampoco, pero Aznar creyó que él iba a acabar con ese ninguneo aliándose con EEUU frente a Francia y Alemania. Todos ellos se pusieron de acuerdo para evitar a España en el reparto de poder, tanto en la UE como en cualquier otro organismo.

EL ATENTADO SE HIZO PARA CHANTAJEAR AL GOBIERNO DEL PP, QUE O ACEPTABA EL CHANTAJE Y SE SOMETÍA, O DE NO SER ASÍ LO APEARÍAN DEL PODER Y SERÍA EL PSOE QUIEN LO HICIERA. OCURRIÓ LO SEGUNDO, DE HABER OCURRIDO LO PRIMERO SERÍA RAJOY QUIEN HABRÍA HECHO EL ZAPATERO DESDE 2004 EN ADELANTE, Y VISTO LO QUE VIMOS DESPUÉS, SEGURO QUE LO HABRÍA HECHO MUY BIEN.

SACAR A ESPAÑA DEL TERRENO DE JUEGO ERA EL FIN DE ESE ATENTADO, Y LO CONSIGUIERON TOTALMENTE.*

Y creer que el PSOE iba a aceptar el ofrecimiento del PP para llevar a Rubalcaba y compañía a la Moncloa junto al Gobierno, es absurdo; en el PSOE tontos no son, y estaba claro que en la Moncloa, donde la información estaría en manos exclusivas del PP, los iban a utilizar como tontos útiles. O bien habría sido peor; imagínate el titular: "El PSOE abandona la Moncloa harto de los engaños y la falta de información por parte del Gobierno".


----------



## M. Priede (18 Ene 2021)

Es creíble que el CNI le encargase a Villarejo que camelase a Corinna, de ahí que Villarejo se refiriese al directo del CNI como "enano impresentable", para ganarse su confianza.

Pero a Villarejo lo pillaron en otro tinglado (llevaba décadas en esos menesteres) y quizá por alguna u otra razón que se me escapa (habrá tantas) no se le ocurre nada mejor que chantajear al CNI.

Está 'desesperaíto'. Tampoco es de extrañar. 

Como lo de la cabina en 'Beirú' es muy poca cosa, cita a troche y moche. Ni el Arconte, oye. ¿Pruebas? Ni una; según cuenta, él las presentó pero resulta que las destruyeron. Vaya por Dios.

Por otro lado, al comisario le "resulta sarcástico que consideraran mi testimonio sobre el 11M como "falto de concreción y superficial" cuando di *detalles de mis reuniones con Abu Abbas en Argel, André Azoulay y los generales Laanigri, Harcan, Himma, Bembrahim y Dris Basri,* entre otros, en Marruecos y las grabaciones de esos encuentros que estaban en mis archivos han desaparecido y, tal vez, incluso destruidos para siempre. Deberían hacer una sincera introspección para que se expliquen así mismos las razones por las que no quieren llegar a descubrir los inductores. *Informaciones de un enorme valor conseguidas por miembros de la familia Hariri en el Líbano, Michael Bennecorse, Zin Zhidi, Lezme Cooreand y otros en Francia, el general Shawkat y Al Kassar en Siria. Así como los más influyentes príncipes de la Casa Saud, reinante en Arabia*, se están ocultando a la opinión pública con la excusa de ser información clasificada que me sustrajeron durante mis registros, pero nunca constó en el sumario." Aunque esto no debería significar ningún problema, ya que el comisario Villarejo se jacta en diferentes conversaciones grabados por él mismo antes de ser detenido, incluso en esta misma denuncia-libro, que *sólo se han incautado de un 20 o 30 por ciento de las copias que tenía de su archivo. *​​Lo de siempre, a lo Reinares: nombres y nombres y más nombres. Ahora generales y hasta príncipes.

El 'yo acuso' de Villarejo: difunde una denuncia-comunicado un día antes de su juicio por calumnias al exdirector del CNI

Y además fantasmón. Andar presumiendo por ahí de que les dieron "matarile" a varios etarras, y ante un periodista cuyos padres fueron torturados por la policía. ¿Es tonto o qué?

Villarejo: "Antes de entregarse, se pegó un tiro. A otros les ayudamos. Éste se lo pegó"

Pues ha dado muestras de una entereza absoluta; otros habrían hecho negocio con ello y andarían de víctimas por ahí a todas horas.

Admirable Lidia Falcón

Billy el Niño, mientras torturaba a Lidia Falcón: "Ya no parirás más, puta"


----------



## M. Priede (19 Ene 2021)

Cómo hablar del 11-m y no contar nada.

“La victoria de Zapatero desató las teorías de la conspiración del 11-M”


----------



## Octubris (3 Feb 2021)

El Coronel Diego Camacho (ex-CESID, Coronel de Infantería, Licenciado en Ciencias Políticas, instructor de Fuerzas Especiales) aporta algo a la hipótesis que se plantea en este hilo (quizás hasta se menciona en el post de apertura, no lo recuerdo pero podría ser).

_Si el molesto atlantismo de Aznar seguía en boga, Francia y Alemania crearían un Ejército Europeo, al margen de la OTAN. USA dijo "nanai, sacrifico a Aznar y os quedáis dentro, pero dentro-dentro"._

11-M.

No era solo estar perdiendo a España en una deriva de mini-Poder, no era solo atentar para dejarla en shock y recuperarla, no era solo castigarla por la osadía: era joderla como medio, no como fin.

Un chantaje de Francia y Alemania contra USA que se resolvería llevándonos nosotros un atentado. "Si perdemos poder al perder a España lo ganaremos juntándonos y formando ejército europeo", a lo que USA se negó, viendo peligrar la OTAN, negación que desembocó en la decisión de hacer el 11-M contra Aznar y poner un fin a su aventura (pagando los españoles esa violencia inusitada).

Si eres un gallito aventurero que golpeaba por encima de su peso, te destrozo, te doy baño de realidad, y te calmas. Eso fue el 11-M. Porque Francia (y Alemania) propusieron como alternativa a los yankees un movimiento centrífugo a la OTAN.

USA dijo: "okay, vosotros ganáis, pondremos fin a la deriva atlantista de España que estaba debilitando a la UE, con tal de que no forméis el Ejército Europeo y os mantegáis bajo paraguas OTAN, pero a cambio Francia deberá entrar como socio pleno y aceptar la subordinación en el ámbito militar".

Operación esta de reingreso de la que se encargaría el flamíguero Sarkozy, judío francés, relacionado con la CIA a través de su padre. L'ami américain. El "power multiplier" que le llamaban. Cuya chulería escondía una operación de subordinación de Francia a los anglos.

En cierto modo, Francia entró en modo "turbo-atlantista" reemplazando a España - con la era Sarkozy.

Dentro video. ADVERTENCIA: si veis el video al completo está lleno de imágenes horribles de muertes del 11-M. No pongáis la imagen y poned solo el sonido si sois sensibles a eso. De todas formas, yo pongo el video en el minuto en el que el Coronel pasa a describir esas políticas entre bambalinas y que yo sepa no hay más imágenes brutales a partir de ese minuto.

El video embebido tiene restricción de edad y cuando lo clicas te pasa a verlo completo. De manera que os digo el minuto exacto y lo ponéis manualmente, es el minuto 1:06:00 (una hora seis minutos).


----------



## birdland (3 Feb 2021)

Sin mucho lío 

el 11m claramente favoreció a un partido , que a la hora del atentado estaba haciendo campaña ya con organización y sistema ... no se hizo nada improvisadamente , todo estaba calculado

con el tiempo ,Marruecos humilla constantemente a dicho partido , hasta parece que lo tiene agarrado por las pelotas


----------



## M. Priede (3 Feb 2021)

Octubris dijo:


> El Coronel Diego Camacho (ex-CESID, Coronel de Infantería, Licenciado en Ciencias Políticas, instructor de Fuerzas Especiales) aporta algo a la hipótesis que se plantea en este hilo (quizás hasta se menciona en el post de apertura, no lo recuerdo pero podría ser).
> 
> _Si el molesto atlantismo de Aznar seguía en boga, Francia y Alemania crearían un Ejército Europeo, al margen de la OTAN. USA dijo "nanai, sacrifico a Aznar y os quedáis dentro, pero dentro-dentro"._
> 
> ...



La conferencia me la enviaron en su día, en abril de 2014. Dos meses antes, en febrero, me invitaron a darla, pero no acepté; no sé escribir un libro, como para dar una conferencia. Además me gusta mantener la distancia, que ya me he implicado bastante. Tampoco servirá de nada, se verá como una opinión más de las miles que hay. Este hilo lleva medio millón de visitas; pongamos que usuarios únicos la quinta parte, y eso siendo generosos. ¿Ha cambiado algo? Nada.

Lo digo muchas veces: si hago todo esto es con la esperanza de que se grabe en la memoria de alguien, o de algunos, y que el día de mañana pueda servirles, porque la política da muchas vueltas y nunca se sabe qué material pasa de ser inconveniente a lo contrario. Alguien bien situado, con influencia política, y que de ese modo no tenga que partir de cero. O sea, de algo puede servir esto que hago; lo que no serviría de nada sería callar.

Diego Camacho, que conoce 'La Casa' por dentro, tampoco se moja, y lo entiendo. Lo deja caer, y tampoco se le puede pedir más. Dice que Pedro J. se despide de la dirección de El Mundo señalando a Estados Unidos. Hombre, es mucho deducir; Pedro J. se limita a comparar el 11-m con el 98. (Por cierto, si tuviéramos historiadores de verdad estarían investigando si el derrotismo incomprensible de Cervera, y del que comandaba la escuadra de Cavite, tenían alguna relación con la masonería, es decir, si estaban al servicio de Inglaterra o Francia. O de las dos, que no sería la primera vez sino una de las muchas veces que se aliaron para atacar España. No levantamos cabeza desde la invasión napoleónica y la 'halluda' de Wellington).

Un desastre sin «Literatura del desastre» | ELMUNDO.es

Por cierto, he dado con dos intoxicadores (catorce años que llevo en internet y que empecé a tratar sobre el 11-m, ya te enseñan algo) pero no daré más nombres ni medios; sin embargo estos se lo han ganado a pulso.







Tratan de meter a ETA con calzador. En 2007 podía colar. Yo también me lo creía, pero siempre miraba a la larga mano de Francia, que durante tantos años apoyó a ETA. Intoxicación pura.

http://actashistoria.com/audios/entrevista_pacto_de_silencio.mp3

Mantengo la misma hipótesis. Queda por saber qué colaboración tuvieron las FyCSE. En la ocultación de la autoría, toda; pero en la autoría no sabemos. Está claro que le propusieron a Aznar un falso atentado de ETA para rentabilizarlo electoralmente; pero no está claro si sabían o no del fin último, es decir, si a ellos también les dieron el cambiazo de un atentado de ETA de baja intensidad por lo que luego acabó ocurriendo. Que en EE.UU premiaran al director del CNI de entonces no es prueba de inocencia, desde luego, lo cual tampoco quiere decir que supiera de antemano.


----------



## Nicors (3 Feb 2021)

birdland dijo:


> Sin mucho lío
> 
> el 11m claramente favoreció a un partido , que a la hora del atentado estaba haciendo campaña ya con organización y sistema ... no se hizo nada improvisadamente , todo estaba calculado
> 
> con el tiempo ,Marruecos humilla constantemente a dicho partido , hasta parece que lo tiene agarrado por las pelotas



El creador del hilo esta por desviar la atención de los socialistas, debería investigar la conexión del psoe con el golpe de estado de tejero.


----------



## M. Priede (4 Feb 2021)

Nicors dijo:


> El creador del hilo esta por desviar la atención de los socialistas, debería investigar la conexión del psoe con el golpe de estado de tejero.



Parece que sabes de ese asunto. Cuéntanos.


----------



## M. Priede (13 Feb 2021)

A.Rebollo dijo:


>



Lo explica bien. ¿Es o era de Fuerza Nueva? He buscado pero apenas me aparece nada de él. ¿Tiene más vídeos del 11-m? Encuentro esto, pero lo dejo para mañana. La Virgen, las 3:44.

Michael Boor La Masoneria


----------



## M. Priede (1 Mar 2021)

Aznar y Évole


----------



## M. Priede (1 Mar 2021)

De qué vive hoy Aznar: Murdoch, 'startups' y una empresa en números rojos


----------



## M. Priede (3 Mar 2021)

Es muy larga la lista de presidentes de Francia condenados por los tribunales y que luego se van de rositas:

Sarkozy, dispuesto a ir al Tribunal de Estrasburgo para probar su inocencia


----------



## Octubris (3 Mar 2021)

En la entrevista de Évole a Aznar le preguntan de todo salvo la hipótesis de la falsa bandera.

No hubiera costado nada decirle: "Señor Presidente, la OTAN realizó unas maniobras representando un escenario muy similar al finalmente acontecido, ejercicio realizado en los días aleaños, usted qué tendría que decirles a quienes sostienen que fue un atentado de la OTAN con miras geopolíticas para descarrilar a España de su dirección?"

Y ver la cara y los pestañeos nervisosos que pondría.

Y añadir: "Y respecto a los vuelos de la CIA que salieron de España un día después, no hubiera sido conveniente detenerlos?"

O también: "Por qué decidió no suspender las elecciones?"

O incluso: "Por qué no sacó el ejército a la calle ni cerró fronteras?"

Obviamente Évole es parte de la otra cabeza de la hydra (PSOE) y entre la cabeza A (PSOE) y la cabeza B (PP) juegan a dos falsas versiones, y jamás se le ocurriría pujar por resolver un caso que quieren cerrar en falso con entrevistas (esperadas de larga data) dónde no se entra en el meollo de la cuestión, y se termina por sellar con lo oficial o sus matices deshonestos (Aznar sigue a día de hoy sosteniendo que ETA tuvo que ver) y San Seacabó.


----------



## M. Priede (3 Mar 2021)

Octubris dijo:


> En la entrevista de Évole a Aznar le preguntan de todo salvo la hipótesis de la falsa bandera.
> 
> No hubiera costado nada decirle: "Señor Presidente, la OTAN realizó unas maniobras representando un escenario muy similar al finalmente acontecido, ejercicio realizado en los días aleaños, usted qué tendría que decirles a quienes sostienen que fue un atentado de la OTAN con miras geopolíticas para descarrilar a España de su dirección?"
> 
> ...



Si se lo hubiese preguntado no lo habrían puesto en el reportaje, y de haber sido en directo, Évole recibe la carta de despido antes de que acabe el programa.


----------



## M. Priede (5 Mar 2021)

Muchas gracias, Francia, qué sería de nosotros sin tu masonería:


----------



## Octubris (5 Mar 2021)

En ese mismo sentido... "Lo que importa del 11-M es la libertad, la igualdad y la fraternidad".

- Pedro Sánchez Castejón

Curiosas declaraciones de Sánchez el 11-M de 2018 ante la prensa, en Atocha, invocando sin venir a cuento el lema francés, en lo que podría ser una (torpe y extraña) inversión neurolingüística (de culpable a "referencia") para hacer más y más imposible la asociación entre Estados extranjeros y atentado en los cerebros de los borregomátrix de nuestros compatriotas.


----------



## Octubris (5 Mar 2021)

Alguien tuvo la gentileza de grabar la entrevista de la Sexta y colgarla en Youtube.

Aznar le dice a Évole una mentirijilla, un nuevo caso de inversión de realidad: "Pero hay una cosa, de la que no nos pueden llamar, y es de no decir la verdad". Con cara de miedo por no ser creído, porque Aznar sabe que Évole sabe (que mintieron sobre ETA).







Este tipo de inversiones totales deben ser "de primero de universidad" de políticio global-castuzo.

También es notable cómo introduce el tema de no haber cancelado las elecciones, porque ¡en qué cabeza cabe detener unas elecciones cuando el país está bajo ataque terrorista, sin saber si habrá más bombas o teniendo siquiera idea de quienes son los atacantes...! //sarcasmo//

La realidad es que las elecciones hay que hacerlas precisamente en condiciones de mente fría, y si algo así sucede, las prioridades cambian, y pasan a ser la seguridad, la defensa, las pesquisas inmediatas, el cierre de fronteras y el establecimiento de controles, el cierre de aeropuertos, la colaboración ciudadana. E incluso el Artículo de la OTAN que teóricamente uno puede y debe convocar para que los países aliados hagan lo propio en coordinación con el afectado y sus policías y fuerzas de seguridad se pongan en máxima alerta.

Pero no, nada de eso se hizo, las elecciones eran lo más importante (para ellos).

Unas elecciones en caliente y de prisa y corriendo en pleno terror, sin duelo, sin reposo, vota vota vota, sin saber exactamente lo que ha pasado.

Nuestro halconcillo ibérico continúa así:

"Añada a eso los rumores y los bulos, como se llaman las fake news, que se pusieron en marcha: desde que queríamos o pretendíamos suspender las elecciones, que yo me río ahora que [inaudible], hasta que quisimos dar un golpe de Estado" en el minuto 4:55.







¡Si eso es exactamente lo que correspondía hacer! ¿Por qué te pones medallas por haber seguido con las elecciones si había que detenerlas? Estrategia para convencer al personal que todo estuvo en orden. Se congratula de lo que fue un error - fruto del desdén por la gente española, y de la ambición y supervivencia del sistema R78 - junto al empujón al precipicio por parte nuestros "grandes, fieles aliados del concierto occidental" (o sea los USA: "fue Al Qaeda, señor Aznar" desde medios de comunicación usanos empezaron a subrallar).

Lo lógico hubiera sido parar las elecciones, y él lo sabe, pero no lo hizo porque sus preocupaciones eran otras, y lo hace pasar por "valentía".

Aznar a priori no me cae mal personalmente. Ni siquiera ahora. Pero obviamente esto es altra traición y lo más bajo que pudo caer. Y callan y mienten para no ser linchados por las multitudes. Está en su integridad física el que no salga ninguna información - y perseguirían a quién intente soltarla.

Podría ser uno de los políticos más carismáticos y duros que ha tenido el R78, alguien que podría haberse salido del molde, pero con una salvedad que lo cambia todo, y es su supeditación de facto al sistema imperial, que le dió la patada ese 11 de Marzo por motivos de jerarquía internacional, al coste de la vida de 200 inocentes, el trauma físico y psicológico de 2000 personas, las familias de todos ellos, el trauma cultural y nacional de una España doblegada, atemorizada, confusa y mentida, sometida a terceros países y sus juegos de guerra a través de la violencia terrorista de falsa bandera, porque (como debería constar en el lema verdadero de los USA y el globalismo) cuando empieza la violencia, cesa la libertad.

La gran lección es que, si adquieres gran poder por arrimarte al demonio, este puede calcinarte en cualquier momento, porque de él exclusivamente depende tu poder prestado.

Video:



¿Qué es lo siguiente?

Lo siguiente es que alguien, debidamente protegido por el anonimato, HABLE. Porque solo bastaría que un político o periodista (o alto cargo de la policía o militar) que supiera todo dijera - anónimamente - la verdad o algo parecido por lo menos, para que como nación abriéramos los ojos, supiéramos en qué mundo estamos, y pudiéramos responder apropiadamente al mundo real.

A día de hoy, liberar anónimamente algo de información para completar el puzzle es perfectamente posible. Eso ayudaría a hacer la toma de consciencia necesaria para reposicionarnos como país, porque en el tema del 11-M (que es el tema de la OTAN, de la jerarquía de naciones, del terrorismo occidental) seguimos aterrados y mentidos, enredados mentalmentes, encerrados en el calabozo de quién se presenta como aliado.

La era COVID (cada era necesita de un caos que impida pensar y reposar) no ayuda en la lucidez de la gente. Pero eso no debería impedir -al contrario- que se filtre anónimamente la verdad o parte de ella, aquí en Burbuja o en otra parte.

Y tampoco debemos olvidar que, una vez esta verdad se conozca, habrá que espabilar para conseguir una capacidad (soberana) de poder devolver cualquier futuro golpe como país. En el caso de que, obviamente, España sobreviva a este plan de destrucción antropológica de la humanidad en el que nos hallamos inmersos.

Un saludo conforeros, ya se acerca este cruel aniversario un año más, y escribo esto a modo de humilde aportación.


----------



## M. Priede (5 Mar 2021)

Octubris dijo:


> Alguien tuvo la gentileza de grabar la entrevista de la Sexta y colgarla en Youtube.
> 
> Aznar le dice a Évole una mentirijilla, un nuevo caso de inversión de realidad: "Pero hay una cosa, de la que no nos pueden llamar, y es de no decir la verdad". Con cara de miedo por no ser creído, porque Aznar sabe que Évole sabe (que mintieron sobre ETA).
> 
> ...



Qué bien miente.

"La información que le pasan al Gobierno es que ha sido ETA", puede ser verdad

"El modus operandi no es de ETA, dicen algunas fuentes policiales a las cinco de la tarde de ese mismo día". Eso lo vimos todos desde el minuto uno, otra cosa es que no nos gustara, al menos los que íbamos a votar PP.

Afirma que él nunca pensó que si eran islamistas perderían las elecciones y si eran etarras las ganarían. Qué cara, pero si eso lo pensamos todos. Todos menos el gobierno, y mucho menos él, Aznar. ¿A quién quiere engañar?

Dos puntos negros de los que no sabemos: si a quienes organizaron lo de las mochilas en Baqueira, la maleta en un tren en Chamartín y los explosivos en el Corredor del Henares con un mapa de la zona, les dieron también el cambiazo. Segundo punto negro: ¿sabía el gobierno de esos cambalaches? ¿Le habían propuesto un atentado de baja intensidad y de falsa bandera para detener la cúpula etarra -y que tenían perfectamente controlada desde hacía tiempo- tres días antes de las votaciones?

Volviendo al primer punto, el de si le dieron el cambiazo a quienes le propusieron al gobierno este atentado de falsa bandera para rentabilizarlo en las elecciones: lo dudo, dudo que les engañaran, porque tenían que saber lo de la instalación de bombas en los trenes (no hubo mochilas), con toda probabilidad en la cocheras. Añado: Dezcallar fue premiado por el gobierno de Zapatero y luego por el de Estados Unidos. Por lo que vimos, su labor no fue lo que se dice eficiente, todo lo contrario, por tanto si se le premió es porque hizo muy bien lo que no vimos.


----------



## Castellan00 (11 Mar 2021)

Las víctimas del 11-M acusan a Pablo Iglesias de hacer carrera política a costa de su dolor - Periodista Digital



















Atentados del 11 de marzo de 2004


----------



## Octubris (11 Mar 2021)

Ni una sola portada de periódicos nacionales hace mención al 11-M (*Tema mítico* : - Feliz aniversario 11M).

Se permitiría Estados Unidos olvidar su propio mega-atentado, el 11-S, arguyendo que "ya hace mucho de eso" y que "hay que pasar página a otras cosas"?

En qué clase de mierda han convertido a la gente de este país?


----------



## Octubris (11 Mar 2021)

Revista de prensa digital y redes (vistazo rápido). La prensa en papel como hemos visto no saca nada en portadas.

En el tuiter de la OTAN (772.000 seguidores) solo alcanzan a retuitear dos veces a "España en la OTAN" (cuenta oficial), sin ser tuits del 11-M (no dicen nada del 11-M - ¿harían lo mismo con el 11-S?).

Los creía más cínicos y podrían al menos haber hecho mención cínico-trágica de lo que podría ser (o no) obra suya.

También nos dicen tan tranquilamente que hace un año, el 11M del 2020, (curioso número que se repite), se declaró la pandemia por parte de la OMS. Desconocía el dato, gracias OTAN.









Vemos en la imagen un rollito siniestro, aparece el siniestro actual Secretario General, rindiendo "culto" bizarramente y sin símbolos religiosos al tema Víctimas del COVID, cultismo an-espiritual y a-cristiano semejante al que hicieron aquí en España en homenaje a las víctimas del COVID en el Palacio Real de Madrid: altar negro y llamas.

Detengámonos en esa cuenta oficial española (en inglés) re-tuiteada por España en la OTAN a la que esta última retuiteó: es la cuenta en inglés del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores (37.000 seguidores) que sí menciona el 11-M (OTAN no menciona, alguien por ella retuiteado sí retuitea):

https://twitter.com/SpainMFA/status/1369965838867005448







La cuenta en español del MAE (253.000 seguidores) sí menciona el 11-M directamente y retuitea las falsedades de la Sanchijuela.

https://twitter.com/MAECgob/status/1369961125715062784













Observemos que lo que celebran, antes del 11-M de España, es OTRA COSA: el Día Europeo de las Víctimas del Terrorismo, Sánchez no menciona directamente al 11-M.

Europa "importa más", lo abstracto y lo general importan más, nuestro 11-M se enmarca en algo más importante, nosotros "no seríamos tan importantes" como para merecer un 11-M estrictamente español, debe de ser "europeo", disolvernos en algo mayor, y _eso_ es lo que se menciona en el acto, tergiversando la celebración y *bajo cobertura de homenaje se de-sustancializa el 11-M*.

Esta idea del Día Europeo en la que se quita a España protagonismo, referencia directa y se la supedita a algo mayor, fue ideada por Emmanuel Macron (Francia) el año pasado, creo. Dentro enlace.

- Macron dedica el 11 de marzo a la conmemoración de las víctimas del terrorismo







Conclusiones provisionales:


la OTAN pasa como de la mierda del 11-M, como no creo que haya hecho (ni hiciera) con el 11-S. No lo estima relevante ni siquiera para tuitear con cinismo - nos concibe como 100% amansados.
En su lugar muestra imágenes bizarras de "homenajes" siniestros y desangelados a víctimas del COVID.
Rememora la fecha del 11-M al ser ésta en la que la OMS declara la pandemia (curiosidades numerológicas de nuevo - ignorémoslas sin embargo para satisfacer a los escépticos también llamados oficialnoicos).
Lo más que alcanza a hacer es retuitear a gente que sí está obligada a ponerlo.
Esa gente que está obligada a ponerlo son cuentas anodinas oficialistas ("culpa del odio y la barbarie" dice Sanchijuela) - pero con una cantidad significativa de seguidores - ya es algo.
Se ha DESUSTANCIADO nuestro 11-M pisándolo con el Día Europeo de la Víctimas del Terrorismo a iniciativa de Francia - no se conmemora pues nuestra especificidad.

Las portadas de los periódicos digitales, solo he visto una mínima mención en El Mundo en un recuadrito abajo del todo, y una entrevista relacionada más destacada en El Confidencial. En El País nada. En Público bién abajo en el scroll un artículo. El ABC es quién más lo destaca. La Razón ahí en chiquitín.

Ahora pondré capturas porque el servidor del calvo no me deja.

ABC:







La Razón:







El Mundo:







El Confidencial:







Público:


----------



## M. Priede (11 Mar 2021)

Luis del Pino

Las pruebas y las noticias falsas:

Bulos e intoxicaciones del 11-M: "Que fuera ETA es una fake news"

La autoría:

Lo que dice de Guinea fui yo quien lo señaló en el blog de Federico y luego lo pasaron al suyo. Pero lo comenté en el sentido de que ese golpe en Guinea iba contra los intereses de Francia y alguien lo hizo fracasar. LdP dice que la cobertura de esos mercenarios para dar un golpe 'seguramente' facilitó la entrada de mercenarios en España con otro fin bien diferente, el 11-m. En fin, lo que nunca hará LdP será hablar de las maniobras de la OTAN que se acabaron horas antes de ese atentado.

Aquí está. Madre mía, hace doce años ya. Firmo Pedromar, tres comentarios seguidos. Aznar estaba implicado en ese golpe que chocaba con los intereses de Francia, y tuvo ayuda de Gran Bretaña y EEUU, no consta que avisaran a Guinea, puesto que el golpe estaba destinado a derrocar a Obiang para llevar a Severo Moto a la presidencia, que estaba creo que en Canarias preparado para aterrizar en aquel país, así que dudo mucho que el gobierno de Aznar avisara al gobierno de Obiang; sí lo harían otros. ¿Que en Guinea ya lo sabían? Es posible; quien no lo sabía que en Guinea lo sabían probablemente era el gobierno español.

Buscad los enlaces, es muy interesante. Luis del Pino piensa en una hipótesis sin fundamento:

Guinea: Anatomía de un golpe de estado (y V)​​Mercenarios: la intentona golpista en Guinea Ecuatorial ¿tuvo España algo que ver? (3)​
Lo de que se pretendía hacer un atentado etarra con una facción disidente para que ETA entrara en el redil y se negociara un estado confederal no es creíble. Lo de Baqueira, Chamartín y la ruta de tren desde Alcalá, resulta muy alambicado. Los nacionalistas vascos no quieren un estado confederal, porque se acabarían sus privilegios; quieren un régimen como el actual, con fueros propios. ¿Qué necesidad tenían de hacer eso? *Además insiste en que ETA no tuvo nada que ver en el atentado. ¿En qué quedamos? *Lo que parece más probable es que al gobierno de Aznar le vendieron la moto de que harían un atentado de falsa bandera y de baja intensidad. Aznar es posible que soñase con medallas: un golpe en Guinea y colocar a alguien afín en la presidencia con ayuda de sus amigos ingleses y gringos, más la detención de toda la cúpula de ETA. Fracasó el golpe; muy poco antes ya lo pusieron en el disparadero del ridículo:

https://foto-cache.abc.es/jpg/2/7/1337591083972.jpg

LdP ha sido valiente y no tiene un pelo de tonto, pero es tan alargada la sombra del poder real que desvía el tiro hacia "las cloacas", las nuestras, claro, siempre infligiéndonos daño a nosotros mismos, ¿por qué?, porque no pasa nada.

"Fueron mercenarios". Bien, ¿pero cómo lo hicieron?, porque si fueron colocando bombas estamos en lo mismo, como unos moritos mochileros según la versión oficial.

Sospechos que días antes y en las cocheras. Esos explosivos se colocaron mientras duraron las maniobras de la OTAN y lo hicieron militares, no mercenarios, en los chasis y en las carrocerías. Solo tenían que cambiar a los vigilantes nocturnos y habrían colocado los explosivos tranquilamente. Esto, claro, lo digo como la hipótesis que me parece más problable. 

A saber. Pero de las maniobras de la OTAN es como si nunca hubiesen existido. Me acuerdo de los debates en el blog de Federico; ahí sí que borraban, estos comentarios y cualquier otro que apuntase en esa dirección.

Es cierto que los primeros en culpar a ETA fueron el PNV, PSOE-PSE, ERC,

11-M: Quién, cómo y por qué


----------



## M. Priede (31 Mar 2021)

Como quien oye llover. Dentro de un siglo seguirán con lo mismo





__





Opinión: - ¿La PSOE provocó el 11M o se limitó a encubrir a la ETA para que pareciese un atentado islamista?


Siempre quedará la duda. La PSOE fue la mayor beneficiada del 11M junto con otras organizaciones criminales con la monarquia de Marruecos. Pero, ¿realmente la PSOE estuvo detrás del atentado o se limitó a encubrirlo? Una hipótesis plausible es que la PSOE y sus infiltrados en la policia...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## M. Priede (31 Mar 2021)

Fran Parejo mete a Paz Digital como una página fiable. Jajajjaja. No diré más. Parejo es el ideal para enmarañar un asunto real; se dedica a la ciencia ficción, a la parasicología y esas magufadas, como Iker Jiménez, como el de Mundo Desconocido. No sé si trabaja para otros; en realidad da lo mismo.









3 Pruebas Inapelables de que el 11M fue un Montaje de Inteligencia para romper España.


El título es bastante descriptivo. Es importante que las personas conozcan la base de ficción que los medios extiende como nuestra "realidad". Esto es Fran Parejo (Un Salto Quántico), SIN CENSURA.




odysee.com





Michael Boor se lía un poco. Es cierto que pudo haber un cambiazo, de un atentado de falsa bandera a favor del PP, y de baja intensidad, por el que luego ocurrió.

Pero todo son hipótesis, y en esto, ante las hipótesis verosímiles hay que centrarse siempre en la más fuerte, porque si no es un lío de padre y señor mío.

En fin. Mi hilo ha tenido más de medio millón de visitas y se nota. Lástima que Boor -en realidad Miguel de Cervera; usa Boor, supongo, en homenaje al seudónimo que empleó Franco para escribir sobre la masonería- no tenga peso en la política ni en los medios de comunicación.

Mi sueño es que algún día alguien influyente tome todo esto que empecé y sepa sacarle partido. De momento las circunstancias no son las mejores y no tengo ni idea cuándo puedan serlo. Y eso en cierta manera me va corroyendo, porque pasan los años, vamos de mal en peor y nadie hace nada por detener esta destrucción. Es que ni un libro tratando todos estos magnicidios como toca; es como si España no tuviera presiones extranjeras (sería el único país del mundo), viviéramos en el paraíso y todo fuera culpa de nuestro carácter. Ahí está lo de Canalejas que conté el otro día; más de cien años y nadie investiga nada.

Buen documental: el asesinato de Canalejas. El terrorismo anarquista como peón de los intereses extranjeros. Como Podemos pero a la tremenda | Burbuja.info

Fran Parejo y Michael Boor en diálogo



https://cdn.lbryplayer.xyz/api/v4/streams/free/11M-quien-altero-las-elecciones-usq-con-Michael-Boor-Tertulia-nivel-experto-/f8249245c3b7777869ffb49b2da49f6a8d67bec6/294406


----------



## M. Priede (28 May 2021)

Todo presidente de gobierno de España ha de realizar su primer viaje al extranjero a Marruecos, si no, Mohamed lo toma por ofensa. ¿Hay reciprocidad?









La única visita de Mohamed VI a España... un año después del 11-M


Mohamed VI cumplirá el próximo mes de julio veinte años como rey de Marruecos. En todo este tiempo, sólo ha venido a España en una ocasión.




www.moncloa.com


----------



## M. Priede (28 May 2021)

Gracias por subir el hilo


----------



## PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO (29 May 2021)

M. Priede dijo:


> Todo presidente de gobierno de España ha de realizar su primer viaje al extranjero a Marruecos, si no, Mohamed lo toma por ofensa. ¿Hay reciprocidad?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es algo que nunca he entendido y que no tiene sentido ninguno siendo Marruecos el único país que nos amenaza. Si resultara el caso de que siempre hubiéramos estado por detrás de ellos en cuestiones militares, económicas y demás, se entendería, pero habiendo sido el país más potente de los dos, no concibo que sea España la que haya tenido que viajar a Marruecos. A qué y por qué, si ellos han sido siempre los que dependían de nosotros en todo?


----------



## M. Priede (29 May 2021)

PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO dijo:


> Es algo que nunca he entendido y que no tiene sentido ninguno siendo Marruecos el único país que nos amenaza. Si resultara el caso de que siempre hubiéramos estado por detrás de ellos en cuestiones militares, económicas y demás, se entendería, pero habiendo sido el país más potente de los dos, no concibo que sea España la que haya tenido que viajar a Marruecos. A qué y por qué, si ellos han sido siempre los que dependían de nosotros en todo?



Porque somos débiles y estamos divididos. Todo eso se viene trabajando a fondo por la oligarquía extranjera (inglesa y francesa, masónica) desde hace dos siglos, incluso tres según Roca Barea; y unos políticos y periodistas españoles a la altura de lo que exige esa oligarquía.


----------



## PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO (29 May 2021)

M. Priede dijo:


> Porque somos débiles y estamos divididos. Todo eso se viene trabajando a fondo por la oligarquía extranjera (inglesa y francesa, masónica) desde hace dos siglos, incluso tres según Roca Barea; y unos políticos y periodistas españoles a la altura de lo que exige esa oligarquía.



Acabo de leer que el rey moro cuando vino a Madrid un año después de los atentados no quiso salir del hotel nada excepto para el homenaje en el monumento a las víctimas, y que cuando acabó se metió rápidamente en el coche que lo esperaba muy cerca. 

Acaso sabía más de la cuenta y temía que hubiera algún verso suelto en los servicios de inteligencia españoles que pudiera darle un susto?


----------



## M. Priede (29 May 2021)

PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO dijo:


> Acabo de leer que el rey moro cuando vino a Madrid un año después de los atentados no quiso salir del hotel nada excepto para el homenaje en el monumento a las víctimas, y que cuando acabó se metió rápidamente en el coche que lo esperaba muy cerca.
> 
> Acaso sabía más de la cuenta y temía que hubiera algún verso suelto en los servicios de inteligencia españoles que pudiera darle un susto?



Uy, qué va. ¿Qué miedo va a tener? Despotismo, desprecio que nos tiene. ¿Acaso no usa a niños para chantajear a España con el visto bueno de Francia, EE.UU. y hasta la prensa española? ¿Has visto algún medio de comunicación diciéndole lo que se merece por usar a niños? Los medios de izquierda prácticamente diciendo que tenemos que devolver Ceuta y Melilla, y los de derecha que todo es culpa de Sánchez y los comunistas.


----------



## M. Priede (9 Jun 2021)

El 11-M se montó en un castillo de Mohamed VI a 80 kilómetros de París, denuncia Villarejo al juez


El excomisario José Villarejo ha presentado un nuevo escrito a la Audiencia Nacional para apuntalar su versión sobre los atentados del 11-M. Según el exagente encubierto, los peores atentados de la historia de España se organizaron en el castillo que el rey de Marruecos Mohamed VI tiene a 80...




www.elespanol.com





Y además se presentó en la sede de la OTAN en Bruselas y les ordenó unas maniobras que acabaran ocho horas antes de la masacre y donde se simulara un atentado con 200 muertos


----------



## Paddy McAloon (9 Jun 2021)

M. Priede dijo:


> Los medios de izquierda prácticamente diciendo que tenemos que devolver Ceuta y Melilla,



¿Acaso dudas que "deberíamos" hacerlo?


----------



## Octubris (17 Jun 2021)

El vuelo N313P es el famoso vuelo de la CIA que despegó de Palma el día 12 de Marzo.

Hay una cierta confusión porque algunas fuentes dicen que el avión sale el mismo dia 11, otras fuentes dicen que el avión sale al día siguiente, el día 12 de Marzo. Solicito ayuda forera para investigar.

Me he permitido hacer un mapita y aporto algunos enlaces:


Descripción del itinerario (en inglés): Rendition Circuit: 6-14 March 2004 - The Rendition Project
Memo de la CIA (The Tripoli Documents, en inglés): https://www.therenditionproject.org.uk/pdf/PDF 183 [Tripoli Documents, CIA memo, Schedule for the Rendition of Abdullah al-Sadiq, 6 March 2004].pdf
Características del aparato: Aircraft Profile: N313P-N4476S - The Rendition Project
Mi resumen:







LO QUE NOS INTERESA:


El vuelo N313P llega a Palma de Mallorca el dia 9.
Los ejercicios CMX-04 de la OTAN duran del 4 al 10.
Los terroristas podrían haber instalado las bombas en las cocheras la noche del 10 al 11. El 11 por la mañana mientras se desata el caos podrían ir hasta Mallorca donde les espera el avión para salir.
El avión cabe decir que es un aparato muy ajetreado. Si esta relacionado y proporciona ruta de escape a los terroristas, debe sincronizarse bién con rescatarlos y sacarlos de España.
En concreto, el avión viene de prácticamente dar la vuelta al mundo, y de dejar en Trípoli a una figura del yihadismo internacional: Abdelhafiz Belhadj, fundador del grupo yihadista Libio que quería derrocar a Gadafi. La CIA detiene a Belhadj en Bangkok y lo entrega a Gadafi, lo interrogan brutalmente sin parar desde su detención, pasará hasta 2010 encarcelado en Libia, pero en 2011, 7 años más tarde de su detención, la OTAN (en la primera misión de Francia integrada en su estructura militar, la "guerra de Sarkozy"), lo usará para derrocar a ese mismo Gadafi, y lo premiará con cargos de gobierno - que luego el tipo abandona para seguir con yihadismo en Siria, según los rastros que se pueden seguir de él en prensa.
En todo caso se supone que el 11M este señor está encarcelado en Trípoli, no en Madrid. En teoría. Y en teoría los terroristas autores materiales en Madrid son otros, que podrían haber usado este vuelo para escapar.
Sin embargo, cabe mencionar que ese mismo menda/señor Belhadj estuvo recibiendo llamadas por teléfono de El Tunecino (Faketh) en Febrero de 2004 (Belhadj asegura que no tiene nada que ver con el 11-M).
En todo caso el vuelo permanece en el aeropuerto de Palma, con agentes norteamericanos dentro / descansando en Hoteles Melià (según reportes). ¿Están esperando a los terroristas/agentes/mercenarios para embarcar y salir?
Se queda en Palma parte del dia 9, todo el dia 10 (CMX-04), y el dia 11.
Algunas fuentes dice que se va el dia 12 (El País, Diari de Mallorca), otras el 11 (The Guardian Special report: Rendition ordeal that raises new questions about secret trials o el mismo The Rendition Project - The Rendition Project), eso no queda claro.
Los terroristas, si usan ese avión para evadirse, debieran primero tomar un ferry a Mallorca / otro vuelo hacia Mallorca. Ignoro hasta qué punto eso pudiera ser rastreado.
¿Qué conclusiones se pueden sacar de aquí?

El avión podría haber servido para que los terroristas (yankees, moros, franceses o lo que sea, pero relacionados con USA y la CIA, autores materiales de un complot francés, como sostenemos en este hilo) salieran de España.

Creéis que este vuelo tuvo relación?
Si es así, qué tipo de relación?
Teneis otros / más indicios?

Saludos,


----------



## Mollow The Phoney (17 Jun 2021)

Según _*CIA Airlines*_ el N313P aterrizó en Palma a las siete de la tarde dos días antes del 11-M procedente de Libia y se fue el 12 de marzo a las 16:50 con destino a Örebro, Suecia. Pero era un destino falso. El destino real fue Bagdad.


----------



## M. Priede (17 Jun 2021)

Octubris dijo:


> El vuelo N313P es el famoso vuelo de la CIA que despegó de Palma el día 12 de Marzo.
> 
> Hay una cierta confusión porque algunas fuentes dicen que el avión sale el mismo dia 11, otras fuentes dicen que el avión sale al día siguiente, el día 12 de Marzo. Solicito ayuda forera para investigar.
> 
> ...



Qué ganas de liarse, coño. ¿Te ha encargado la investigación un juez? ¿El Ministerio de Defensa?

¿Qué importancia tiene si ese avión estuvo en Libia, antes en Tailandia, después en Bagdad? Puestos así busca el nombre y los apellidos de los islamistas, la relación con su familia, sus primos. ¡Pues anda que no tendrá aviones disponibles Estados Unidos para tener que usar por la fuerza ése!, como para preocuparse ahora de relacionar lo que hizo antes y después del 11-m. Lo más fácil:

Langley:

-¿Qué aviones tenemos disponibles para recoger a unos agentes el día 11 en España?

- Treinta y cinco. El más cercano en Trípoli el día 9.

Ya está

Qué preocupaciones más raras tenéis.


----------



## Octubris (17 Jun 2021)

M. Priede dijo:


> Qué ganas de liarse, coño. ¿Te ha encargado la investigación un juez? ¿El Ministerio de Defensa?
> 
> ¿Qué importancia tiene si ese avión estuvo en Libia, antes en Tailandia, después en Bagdad? Puestos así busca el nombre y los apellidos de los islamistas, la relación con su familia, sus primos. ¡Pues anda que no tendrá aviones disponibles Estados Unidos para tener que usar por la fuerza ése!, como para preocuparse ahora de relacionar lo que hizo antes y después del 11-m. Lo más fácil:
> 
> ...




Pues Priede, también es verdad, es solo para darle un contexto a la hipótesis, no creo que sea tan, tan lioso.

Ese avión cargó días antes del atentado a un líder terrorista que años después sería instrumental para Francia (precisamente) para derrocar a Gadafi en Libia, y más tarde usado por USA en Siria contra Assad (ahora se supone que está ahí).

Esto te da una idea de la naturaleza de la cloaca.

USA, UK y Francia utilizan a yihadistas (relacionados en este caso tangencialmente con el 11M) en contextos de guerra OTAN: ese yihadista tuvo presencia en ese avión unos días antes del 11M, y conocía a uno de los "implicados" por la versión oficial, algo delatado por llamadas telefónicas.

¿Qué nos impide pensar que si USA, UK y Francia están metidos hasta las trancas en la cloaca yihadista no iban a estar al tanto del 11M, hecho por ellos o propiciado por ellos, ya que ni de coña es "ETA" por el tipo de atentado?

Por tanto tienes aviones de la CIA que salen precipitados de España tras el peor atentado de su historia, atentado de características no-etarras, un avión que tiene por misión traginar con follacabras premium (y con ellos, agentes yankees de la CIA que los custodian), y que viaja por todo el mundo porque forma parte de un esquema internacional de uso de yihadistas para interrogatorios y reciclaje de los mismos.

Tales hechos señalan, como mínimo, que USA, UK y Francia están detrás del yihadismo o llegan a acuerdos con él, lo manipulan y utilizan, situación que muchos españoles se niegan a ver.

Tales hechos señalan también que los agentes yankees de la CIA se mueven como Pedro por su casa, y que de ser culpables no habría quién les pidiera explicaciones de nada en su camino de huída.

Tales hechos permiten también comprender que si Francia y USA/UK conocen y usan a Belhadj (y lo conocen lo suficiente como para darle la misión de liderar el derrocamiento de Gadafi por tierra mientras ellos bombardean desde el aire a Libia, a un tío que recordemos fue lugarteniente de Al Qaeda)... conocerán a los terroristas que les dé la gana, en su juego de acoso a Estados soberanos.

De hecho, todo lleva a pensar que siempre que el yihadismo tiene fuerza, es porque se la han insuflado. Sin contar con que USA/UK/Francia pueden valerse de cualquier tipo de militares o mercenarios, propios o ajenos, occidentales o moros, para hacer sus fechorías o asistirlas. No tienen ni siquiera que ser islamistas, pero el trato con estos queda acreditado.

En cuanto al avión, puede ser que fuera el más disponible que tuvieran, claro. Y que por eso lo usaran.

Pero de ese avión aprendemos muchas cosas y es una ventana al contexto mayor del 11M, un contexto que refuerza nuestra tesis de Guerra Sucia de USA/UK/Francia contra otros estados, por ejemplo Libia (¿por qué no contra España?), y de ahí que valga la pena poner a prueba su relación con los atentados - así como pensar en él como manera de rastrear a quienes se subieron a él tras las explosiones, porque ir de la Península a Mallorca deja rastro con cierta probabilidad. A no ser que vayan con inmunidad diplomática - y eso es una pista más.

Para recapitular, sabemos:

- que ese avión formaba parte de una red de amplio alcance de transporte de follacabras
- que cargó a uno de ellos, un lider terrorista internacional clave, dos días antes del atentado (supuestamente para entregarlo a Gadafi). Yo pienso que sí se lo entregaron a Gadafi, hay indicios suficientes.
- que Francia se haría amiga de ese líder terrorista en 2011 para liderar el derrocamiento de Gadafi (cambio de tornas para el coronel libio)
- vemos pues que Francia no es ajena a echarse amiguitos follacabras
- que ese lider se telefoneaba con El Tunecino, presunto cadáver en Leganés y presunto cabecilla del 11M (quizás mero mercenario o carne de cañón o incluso malo de papel)
- que si Francia y US/UK conocen a uno (Belhadj), podrían conocer al otro (Tunecino), o, de hecho, a quién les dé la gana para instalar las bombas
- que ese lider Belhadj sigue haciendo misiones sucias para la OTAN ahora en Siria
- que con la destrucción de Libia, Francia se "estrena" en la OTAN, y eso parece ser el Norte de todo el asunto. Porque esa organización te compromete, te sujeta, te obliga a lealtad, a servidumbre y a acceso de USA y UK a tu país en múltiples niveles: militar, diplomático, inteligencia.
- que el timing de la pertenencia a la OTAN relaciona a Francia con el 11M español por los eventos señalados en este hilo (fecha de re-ingreso, cui bono, pacto y mercadeo entre USA y Francia, reset de jerarquía internacional con España perdiente y re-avasallada, magnitud y naturaleza del atentado, etc)

Respecto al avión tenemos que:

- comunicó un destino (Suecia) y llegó a otro (Bagdad) como comenta el conforero Mollow.
- la tripulación por tanto mintió o cambió en último momento la ruta (¿para desalojar a los terroristas a un lugar más propicio?)
- como reportan varios testigos, el avión salió _precipitadamente de la pista, horas antes de lo establecido, y sin demorarse en el recorrido de impulso habitual, saliendo con el mero impulso necesario._



> Periodistas del Diario de Mallorca declararon (Cadena SER, 12 de abril del 2006): «El 11 de marzo de 2004 estaba el Boeing 737 de la CIA en Palma. Al día siguiente salió a todo escape porque modificó su horario de salida. Había anunciado que salía para Suecia pero salió para Bagdad». En su libro escriben: “*A quienes presenciaron la maniobra, les sorprendió su breve carrera sobre la pista*”.



- 11-M: la pista de la OTAN en 12 imágenes

Ante lo cuál, el timing, las prisas, el cambio de rumbo, el hecho de que los tripulantes de los vuelos secretos (en otros casos) descansaran muchos más días que lo que hicieron en esa ocasión (a veces hasta 3 semanas, llevando un tren de vida de lujo High-flying lifestyle of the CIA's rendition men), hace sospechar que _ése fue el aparato que usaron_ para huir, un aparato usado en un contexto mayor que está en consonancia con los atentados plausiblemente de naturaleza otánica o para-otánica o islamo-otánica que sufrimos, plausiblemente propiciados por Francia para descarrilar a España de su andadura y re-someternos.

Otra cosa es que en el medio plazo a Francia le haya salido como el culo su osadía. Y que ahora reciban ellos los atentados y tengan a los yankis hasta en la cocina.

Si fue así, si usaron ese vuelo para escapar, entonces para llegar a Mallorca dejas un rastro, un rastro más fácil de seguir que si sales en coche para Portugal, por ejemplo. Se podría tirar de ese hilo, investigar listas de pasajeros, etc.

De ahí mi intervención.

Saludos,


----------



## Octubris (18 Jun 2021)

Añado que si los terroristas embarcaron en ese avión el día 12 para huir, debieron tomar un ferry a Mallorca u otro vuelo.

Si entras como "inocente turista", dejas algún tipo de rastro.

Si entras con inmunidad diplomática, no, o no tanto. Pero el rastro que dejas es de otro tipo: tu vinculación a un gobierno o a unas maniobras.

Podrían haber llegado a Mallorca con métodos menos convencionales, también (barco de mercancías, lo que sea).

Sin embargo algo es seguro: debían gozar de inmunidad diplomática a la hora de entrar al aeropuerto de Mallorca y burlar por tanto los controles habituales para el pasajero estándar, porque ellos embarcaban en un avión muy especial y no uno cualquiera.

Podemos pues descontar que gozaban de esa inmunidad y la usaron para moverse tras los atentados.

Y esa inmunidad solo te la propiciaba algo como los CMX-04 o tener acreditación diplomática de la CIA.

Por cierto, he modificado el texto anterior por claridad (sin mucho éxito pero en fin).


----------



## Archibald (18 Jun 2021)

Detrás del 11M está:

*P S O E*


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Jul 2021)

​


----------



## M. Priede (6 Jul 2021)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​



Y la OTAN y EEUU a uvas. Pobres, si es que no se enteran.


----------



## Nicors (6 Jul 2021)

M. Priede dijo:


> Y la OTAN y EEUU a uvas. Pobres, si es que no se enteran.



Y Marruecos hombre ya se te olvidó.


----------



## M. Priede (7 Jul 2021)

Nicors dijo:


> Y Marruecos hombre ya se te olvidó.



Eso es lo que dice Villarejo. ¿Has leído el comentario anterior?


----------



## Nicors (7 Jul 2021)

M. Priede dijo:


> Eso es lo que dice Villarejo. ¿Has leído el comentario anterior?



Villarejo es un mafioso. No por supuesto que no leo chorradas.


----------



## Octubris (19 Oct 2021)

Dezcállar nos dice que lo LAMENTA MUCHO que "NO VIERAN" venir el 11-M.

Hijueputa si tu eras uno de los principales responsables sinó el principal en evitar eso o algo como eso... (¿O deberíamos decir uno de los principales cómplices necesarios, que, en realidad por eso mismo, lo "lamenta mucho"?).

Si él estuviera genuinamente al cargo de proporcionar seguridad, y no de vulnerarla (o de encubrir por cobardía la traición violenta de tus aliados), estaríamos enfrente a una lavada de manos olímpica y de lo más extraña, y jetuda, ante lo que era su función y responsabilidad catastróficamente fallida.

Es decir, no es proporcional la catástrofe con su excusa. "Lo lamenta" mucho dice. No lo vieron venir. ¡Y a otra cosa mariposa!

Vamos a creerle por un instante a él y a la versión oficial que él escrupulosamente secunda. En el caso de que no haya conspiración y él genuinamente se ocupara de la seguridad del estado y no de cloaquear por activa o por pasiva, falló sin pagarlo ni reconocerlo ni sentirlo casi (pero lo lamenta mucho, eh, tranquilos). Siguió con su carrera diplomática lejos de España y listos.

¿No es un poco extraño que ante un fracaso tan colosal, no sienta remordimientos, ni le haya afectado personalmente, ni se haya visto penalizado? Lo es, obviamente.

Su lamento es por otra cosa, algo más mundano, algo en lo que él no tenía poder de decisión, sinó solo capacidad para dejar hacer, o no desvelar, siguiendo directrices superiores. Letalmente superiores. Es por eso que cabría decir que "lo lamenta mucho". Lo hicieron otros, a traición, me prohiben decirlo, yo no pude impedirlo.

En el caso que haya conspiración, y que él sea cómplice necesario y nos lo esté escondiendo, se entiende mucho mejor el "lo lamento mucho", cuadra más; se enmarca mejor.

En todo caso es una respuesta y una actitud de lo más extraña, decir que "lo lamentas mucho" cuando te pasa lo peor que le puede pasar a un honesto director del CNI -pongámonos en esa improbable hipótesis por un instante-.

Íker lo invitió ayer a Cuarto Milenio si no estoy equivocado. Estaría bién si algún forero nos indica cómo recuperar esa emisión porque yo he trasteado por Youtube y nada.

De momento, dentro video.


----------



## M. Priede (19 Oct 2021)

Octubris dijo:


> Dezcállar nos dice que lo LAMENTA MUCHO que "NO VIERAN" venir el 11-M.
> 
> Hijueputa si tu eras uno de los principales responsables sinó el principal en evitar eso o algo como eso... (¿O deberíamos decir uno de los principales cómplices necesarios, que, en realidad por eso mismo, lo "lamenta mucho"?).
> 
> ...



Dezcallar: "Por culpa de Chirac, Aznar se echó en brazos del oportunista Blair; luego Bush se aprovechó de su ambición" | Burbuja.info


----------



## Octubris (19 Oct 2021)

He dado con la entrevista de Iker a Dezcállar.

Se limita a hablar de lo más pechugoso de sus experiencias con los moros, que si lapidan, que si cortan cabezas... "Moros malos" desde perspectiva OTAN.

Cuando el mundo árabe es mucho más que eso (sociedades que hay que tener lejos, pero que tienen valores tradicionales respetables) y cuando los moros malos son de hecho la patada de la OTAN al avispero de allí, un mundo financiado por la misma OTAN para justificar sus políticas y joder con todo el mundo, incluídos nosotros en España.

Un siervo presumido en toda regla, como todo lo que hace referencia al Régimen demo-parlamentarista vigente.

Casi lo he visto completo hasta el punto de ver que no había nada que rascar. Quizás al final habla del 11-M pero lo dudo, he visto el 70% del video y ya dije "paso".

Del episodio más relevante de su carrera, del que tendría que haber quedado tocado y maldito, no dicen ni mú.









Las anécdotas más impresionantes de Jorge Dezcallar, exdirector del CNI: atentados, grupos radicales y torturas


Es una de las colaboraciones que Iker Jiménez más deseaba. Jorge Dezcallar, exdirector del Centro Nacional de Inteligencia , ha visitado la nave del




www.cuatro.com


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Nov 2021)

El juez Bermúdez que llevaba el caso, dijo: «España no está preparada para saber la verdad» y Zapatero salió de presidente



fredesvindo dijo:


>


----------



## M. Priede (28 Nov 2021)

Hilo intoxicador del día. O tonto útil, nunca se sabe






El juez Bermúdez que llevaba el caso, dijo: «España no está preparada para saber la verdad» y Zapatero salió de presidente







www.burbuja.info


----------



## Octubris (8 Mar 2022)

Mollow The Phoney dijo:


> Según _*CIA Airlines*_ el N313P aterrizó en Palma a las siete de la tarde dos días antes del 11-M procedente de Libia y se fue el 12 de marzo a las 16:50 con destino a Örebro, Suecia. Pero era un destino falso. El destino real fue Bagdad.




Si el destino del vuelo fue Bagdad, que estaba en plena guerra, o Kabul, ídem, ahí podrían haber desembarcado a los mercenarios / soldados / autores materiales.

Instalo las bombas, explotan, busco la ruta de salida a Palma donde me espera un avión, me las piro, aterrizo, y me integro en nuevas misiones (estrategia de "recogimiento" y "re-integración" de los agentes).

También podrían haber continuado el viaje de regreso a los USA, bajarse en la escala en Chipre o Irlanda, dos lugares "ukianos", o en los mismos USA al final (estrategia de "dispersión" de agentes).

Si se bajaron en Irak o Afganistán, es improbable (pero no imposible) que fueran franceses no-moros (¿qué harían una vez allí?) porque no había infraestructura para recoger a gente de esa nacionalidad; no había ningún militar francés en ninguno de los dos países, no había una "gente" que los recogiera (Francia no fue beligerante en Irak y el despliegue de la OTAN en Afganistán no es sinó hasta 2006).

Podrían ser franceses "sí-moros" con varias nacionalidades porque es sabido que hubo milicias islámicas internacionales en ambos escenarios.

Podrían ser simplemente magrebís sin más, ídem.
Podrían ser anglosajones también, ya que allí estaban sus ejércitos.

Pero tiende a ser improbable la implicación de gabachos blanquitos en cuanto a autores materiales.

Digo improbable y no imposible, porque la historia demuestra (con Gladio, que era un grupo muy internacional y heterogéneo) que esos autores materiales igual sí eran de nacionalidad francesa y raza caucásica, y simplemente llegaron a Irak / Afganistán indistintamente de si hay gente de su equipo para "recogerlos". Y una vez allí siguieron con otros asuntos - nada lo impide.

Pero a la vez es improbable porque uno tiende a pensar que estas operaciones siempre se "cierran" siendo recogidos los agentes implicados por su propia gente, o dispersados en otro lugar.

Si la opción fue la "dispersión" de agentes, se habrían bajado en Chipre, Irlanda, o los USA, al final del ciclo de ese avión.

Si la autoría intelectual fue de Francia, USA y UK, a mi me interesa rascar acerca de la autoría material, porque si esa parte nos da indicios se podría reforzar o no la hipótesis que manejamos.


----------



## Parmel (11 Mar 2022)

¿Puedes resumir tu teoría sobre el 11-M ---incluida la autoría--- en un parágrafo (veinte o treinta líneas)? Gracias.

@M. Priede


----------



## laresial (11 Mar 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Y la OTAN y EEUU a uvas. Pobres, si es que no se enteran.



La OTAN, los servicios de seguridad, Israel, e imponer por medio del miedo y el terror en la población española a cuenta del Islam, un nuevo giro en la política de España.

Y todo sin olvidar, el 11 S 2001, y el 7 J Londres 2005


----------



## M. Priede (11 Mar 2022)

laresial dijo:


> La OTAN, los servicios de seguridad, Israel, e imponer por medio del miedo y el terror en la población española a cuenta del Islam, un nuevo giro en la política de España.
> 
> Y todo sin olvidar, el 11 S 2001, y el 7 J Londres 2005



Así es. No fue sólo un cambio de gobierno a favor de los intereses de Francia, fue dejarle bien claro a cualquier gobernante español que viniese después, que no hay sitio para España en la política internacional.


----------



## M. Priede (11 Mar 2022)

Dori Majali: "Es imposible cerrar el duelo sin saber quién ordenó y financió el 11-M"


La presidenta de la Asociación de Ayuda a las Víctimas del 11M perdió una pierna tras la masacre. 18 años después, lucha para que no prescriba.




www.libertaddigital.com


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## deveraux (11 Mar 2022)

Aquel día grabé, con mi recién estrenada capturadora de video algunos minutos de las emisiones de tv. Las grabaciones se hicieron entre la 1:30 y las 3:30 de la tarde. La calidad no es muy buena pues aún no existía la TDT y mi recepción era mala, pero dan una idea de lo que se vivió ese día. La mayoría de estas imágenes no se han vuelto a emitir, supongo que por su crudeza. Por si a alguien le interesan los he comprimido en un archivo .rar (800 mb): Television 11-m

Por cierto espero que el PSOE, los Servicios Secretos Marroquíes y las cloacas del Ministerio del Interior ardan en el infierno, y con eso no estoy acusando a nadie


----------



## rejon (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## ciberecovero (11 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## M. Priede (11 Mar 2022)

deveraux dijo:


> Aquel día grabé, con mi recién estrenada capturadora de video algunos minutos de las emisiones de tv. Las grabaciones se hicieron entre la 1:30 y las 3:30 de la tarde. La calidad no es muy buena pues aún no existía la TDT y mi recepción era mala, pero dan una idea de lo que se vivió ese día. La mayoría de estas imágenes no se han vuelto a emitir, supongo que por su crudeza. Por si a alguien le interesan los he comprimido en un archivo .rar (800 mb): Television 11-m
> 
> Por cierto espero que el PSOE, los Servicios Secretos Marroquíes y las cloacas del Ministerio del Interior ardan en el infierno, y con eso no estoy acusando a nadie



No tengo aplicación para descomprimir. Puedo hacerlo en línea, aunque se pueden quedar una copia. ¿Cómo lo ves?


----------



## M. Priede (11 Mar 2022)

interesante esto: 

_La Unión Europea realizó su primer ejercicio de gestión de crisis en el cuadro de la PESD en 2002, denominado 'CME-02'; en 2003 tuvo lugar un ejercicio de conducción conjunta de crisis de la UE con la OTAN, el 'CME/CMX-03' y en 2004 se realizó el 'CM-04' de características generales similares al actual. 






EJERCICIO DE GESTIÓN DE CRISIS DE LA UNIÓN EUROPEA 'CME-08' - Ministerio de Defensa de España


ministerio defensa paz misiones ejercito




www.defensa.gob.es




_


----------



## Triyuga (12 Mar 2022)

¡¡¡ NO UE
NO OTAN !!!


----------



## deveraux (12 Mar 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> No tengo aplicación para descomprimir. Puedo hacerlo en línea, aunque se pueden quedar una copia. ¿Cómo lo ves?



Descargar WinRAR - Descarga gratuita recomendada


----------



## rafabogado (12 Mar 2022)

deveraux dijo:


> Aquel día grabé, con mi recién estrenada capturadora de video algunos minutos de las emisiones de tv. Las grabaciones se hicieron entre la 1:30 y las 3:30 de la tarde. La calidad no es muy buena pues aún no existía la TDT y mi recepción era mala, pero dan una idea de lo que se vivió ese día. La mayoría de estas imágenes no se han vuelto a emitir, supongo que por su crudeza. Por si a alguien le interesan los he comprimido en un archivo .rar (800 mb): Television 11-m
> 
> Por cierto espero que el PSOE, los Servicios Secretos Marroquíes y las cloacas del Ministerio del Interior ardan en el infierno, y con eso no estoy acusando a nadie



Muchas gracias. Descargado.


----------



## capitan anchoa (12 Mar 2022)

deveraux dijo:


> Aquel día grabé, con mi recién estrenada capturadora de video algunos minutos de las emisiones de tv. Las grabaciones se hicieron entre la 1:30 y las 3:30 de la tarde. La calidad no es muy buena pues aún no existía la TDT y mi recepción era mala, pero dan una idea de lo que se vivió ese día. La mayoría de estas imágenes no se han vuelto a emitir, supongo que por su crudeza. Por si a alguien le interesan los he comprimido en un archivo .rar (800 mb): Television 11-m



Muchas gracias por las grabaciones, a mi, como recuperador de imágenes e "historiador" de la TV en España, me parece fascinante. Estoy viendo los metadatos de los archivos y se me pone hasta mal cuerpo, la fecha y la hora exactas de cuando hicistes las capturas.

Ese día yo estaba en primero de la ESO, no se me olvidarán varias cosas de ese día, primero se hablaba de que era ETA y segundo, al salir de clase vi como los típicos coches tuning, en vez de tener regaetton puesto, ¡tenían la radio! me llamó mucho la atención.

Está claro que esto fué para quitar de enmedio a Aznar porque no interesaba... para comprender el 11-M hay que estudiar la política exterior de España en los primeros 2.000, el conflicto del Perejil, las relaciones de Aznar con USA...


----------



## M. Priede (12 Mar 2022)

deveraux dijo:


> Descargar WinRAR - Descarga gratuita recomendada



Joder, es verdad. Padezco Alcaséser. Ya lo he descargado y visto los telediarios de ese día. Para archivo. Gracias.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (12 Mar 2022)

capitan anchoa dijo:


> Está claro que esto fué para quitar de enmedio a Aznar porque no interesaba... para comprender el 11-M hay que estudiar la política exterior de España en los primeros 2.000, el conflicto del Perejil, las relaciones de Aznar con USA...



Pero si el candidato del PP era Rajoy, porque Aznar ya no se volvía a presentar.


----------



## capitan anchoa (12 Mar 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Pero si el candidato del PP era Rajoy, porque Aznar ya no se volvía a presentar.



Efectivamente, llevas razón pero, bueno... se entiende que lo que se quería era apartar al PP del gobierno.


----------



## M. Priede (12 Mar 2022)

capitan anchoa dijo:


> Efectivamente, llevas razón pero, bueno... se entiende que lo que se quería era apartar al PP del gobierno.



Aquello que Vázquez Montalbán bautizó como 'la aznaridad'


----------



## Gamuza (13 Mar 2022)

Muy recomendable para refrescar la memoria los capítulos que han colgado en la página de atrás. La conclusión la de siempre. Si el PP no se quejó es que también le venía bien la mentira, sino es incomprensible.


----------



## rejon (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## M. Priede (13 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 981395



Alerta Digital tiene el mismo crédito que Antoñita la fantástica.


----------



## Escobilla87 (13 Mar 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Joder, es verdad. Padezco Alcaséser. Ya lo he descargado y visto los telediarios de ese día. Para archivo. Gracias.



Tu no eras el que decía que el hombre nunca fue a la Luna ? Que pasó con tu hilo de mierda ?


----------



## laresial (14 Mar 2022)

capitan anchoa dijo:


> Muchas gracias por las grabaciones, a mi, como recuperador de imágenes e "historiador" de la TV en España, me parece fascinante. Estoy viendo los metadatos de los archivos y se me pone hasta mal cuerpo, la fecha y la hora exactas de cuando hicistes las capturas.
> 
> Ese día yo estaba en primero de la ESO, no se me olvidarán varias cosas de ese día, primero se hablaba de que era ETA y segundo, al salir de clase vi como los típicos coches tuning, en vez de tener regaetton puesto, ¡tenían la radio! me llamó mucho la atención.
> 
> Está claro que esto fué para quitar de enmedio a Aznar porque no interesaba... para comprender el 11-M hay que estudiar la política exterior de España en los primeros 2.000, el conflicto del Perejil, las relaciones de Aznar con USA...



Es curioso, ese día estaba yo en los chatas de Yahoo, donde nos juntábamos más de 1.000 personas por sesión, y recuerdo estar charlando con uno que decía ser de ETA y me aseguraba que ellos no habían sido.
Raro raro raro.


----------



## Gamuza (14 Mar 2022)

El PP se cago vivo y no supo llevar el agua a su molino.

Aznar ha sido el mejor presidente del R78 y actuó así.. madre mía que elites más blandurrias.

Un presidente patriota habría dicho lo que había y se habría responsabilizado de por ejemplo, declarar un estado de excepcion.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (14 Mar 2022)

Escobilla87 dijo:


> Tu no eras el que decía que el hombre nunca fue a la Luna ? Que pasó con tu hilo de mierda ?



Pues que sigue en activo con los trolls terraplanistas haciendo de las suyas.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (14 Mar 2022)

Gamuza dijo:


> Aznar ha sido el mejor presidente del R78 y actuó así.. madre mía que elites más blandurrias.



Aznar fue quien le cortó al Campechano el grifo de las comisiones por el petróleo saudita y casó a su hija en el Escorial con otro comisionista.


----------



## Goiko (9 May 2022)

Según lo que he leído en este hilo (llevo unas cuantas páginas pero tengo previsto acabármelo en los próximos días), los que más escribís por aquí vais por la teoría de que lo que explotó en los trenes (o debajo de ellos), era explosivo militar y no dinamita. Cómo se explicaría entonces que en la pericial se encontrara DNT en el polvo de extintor (lo que, según entendí, concordaba con que se hubiera utilizado Titadyne?). Corregidme si erro en algún dato de los que he expuesto, pero llevo relativamente poco empapándome de todo lo relacionado con el 11M.

Ah, y se me olvidaba: qué me podéis contar de Maussili Kalaji? Qué papel juega en todo esto?


----------



## M. Priede (9 May 2022)

Goiko dijo:


> Según lo que he leído en este hilo (llevo unas cuantas páginas pero tengo previsto acabármelo en los próximos días), los que más escribís por aquí vais por la teoría de que lo que explotó en los trenes (o debajo de ellos), era explosivo militar y no dinamita. Cómo se explicaría entonces que en la pericial se encontrara DNT en el polvo de extintor (lo que, según entendí, concordaba con que se hubiera utilizado Titadyne?). Corregidme si erro en algún dato de los que he expuesto, pero llevo relativamente poco empapándome de todo lo relacionado con el 11M.
> 
> Ah, y se me olvidaba: qué me podéis contar de Maussili Kalaji? Qué papel juega en todo esto?



Olvídate de los explosivos; marearon la perdiz para tenernos entretenidos, que si Titadine, que si Goma Dos o que si Trilita con tirantes detonantes. Bajo el gobierno de Aznar, en funciones, trituraron todas las pruebas recogidas. De todos los vagones (fíjate las toneladas que serían), la única muestra que conservaron fue un tornillo, que además lavaron con acetona.

Maussili Kalaji pues como Jiñali Manoli, ¿qué coño mas da, si eran todos confidentes de la policía?

A la hora de juzgar, todas esas pruebas eran esenciales, pero las destruyeron; y los encausados, todos controlados por la policía. ¿Para qué perder el tiempo con semejantes trampantojos?


----------



## Octubris (9 May 2022)

Goiko dijo:


> Según lo que he leído en este hilo (llevo unas cuantas páginas pero tengo previsto acabármelo en los próximos días), los que más escribís por aquí vais por la teoría de que lo que explotó en los trenes (o debajo de ellos), era explosivo militar y no dinamita. Cómo se explicaría entonces que en la pericial se encontrara DNT en el polvo de extintor (lo que, según entendí, concordaba con que se hubiera utilizado Titadyne?). Corregidme si erro en algún dato de los que he expuesto, pero llevo relativamente poco empapándome de todo lo relacionado con el 11M.
> 
> Ah, y se me olvidaba: qué me podéis contar de *Maussili Kalaji*? Qué papel juega en todo esto?



Yo estoy todvía aprendiendo sobre eso, pero como pieza encaja como un agente triple de todos los enemigos de España (el Régimen del 78, los mismos radicales islámicos que pudira haber, y finalmente Francia):

- la policía española lo considera un agente muy bueno y especial. No solo a él, sinó a sus familiares directos.
- tine afinidad con los radicales y se infiltra
- está metido hasta las trancas en el 11-M
- cabe recordar que Siria fue un protectorado francés y tienen sus tentáculos ahí









Mandato francés de Siria - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





En definitiva, aquí hay mucha tela que cortar:

- El policía que manipuló los teléfonos móviles del 11-M se infiltraba en grupos islamistas | elmundo.es


PUBLICADO EL 17/05/2005
*El policía que manipuló los teléfonos móviles del 11-M se infiltraba en grupos islamistas*



Noticias relacionadas en elmundo.es
Noticias relacionadas en otros medios
 
Actualizado jueves 18/05/2006 15:46 (CET)



ANTONIO RUBIO
MADRID.- Se llama *Maussili Kalaji*, es español de origen sirio, policía nacional y propietario de la tienda de telefonía Test Ayman, donde se liberaron los teléfonos móviles empleados en las mochilas bomba del 11-M. Y también es el hombre que, gracias a sus conocimientos de tecnología y del mundo árabe, hizo posible que el 3 de abril de 2004 los GEO llegaran hasta el número 40 de la calle de Carmen Martín Gaite de Leganés (Madrid), donde se habían refugiado Jamal Ahmidam, 'El Chino'; Sherhane Ben Fakhet, 'El Tunecino'; Allekema Lamari, y el resto del comando Lavapiés que atentó en los trenes de la muerte.

Maussili Kalaji, que, hasta este momento, no había salido a la luz pública, es un personaje de novela y uno de los miembros de las Fuerzas de Seguridad del Estado que más sabe sobre el terrorismo islamista, tanto a nivel nacional como europeo. Kalaji conoce a la mayoría de los miembros que componen las células terroristas que operaban y operan en España porque coincidió con algunos de ellos en *un campo de entrenamiento de la resistencia palestina*.

Kalaji, que tiene 46 años, llegó a España desde su Siria natal en 1981 y consiguió la condición de refugiado político. Tres años más tarde, en 1984, adquirió la nacionalidad española "por los servicios prestados" a este país, y en 1989 entró a formar parte de las Fuerzas de Seguridad del Estado como policía nacional dentro de la escala básica.

*Carrera meteórica*

La carrera profesional de Maussili Kalaji ha sido meteórica. Desde la escala básica pasó a la Comisaría General de Información (CGI), la elite de la Policía y, después, a la Unidad Central de Información Exterior (UCIE). Más tarde prestó sus servicios en la Brigada de Policía Judicial y en la Unidad de Menores y terminó siendo *escolta del juez Baltasar Garzón*.

Sin embargo, en las últimas fechas se ha producido toda una serie de circunstancias en el entorno de Maussili Kalaji directamente relacionada con el 11-M que ha convertido al policía español en un personaje totalmente enigmático. Para algunos, es un héroe; para otros, un "testigo negativo", y para una minoría, un *"hombre sospechoso"*.

La realidad en ocasiones supera la ficción y Kalaji es el ejemplo más vivo de ello. Conoce perfectamente a toda la comunidad siria que reside en España e, incluso, a todos los islamistas que, directa o indirectamente, participaron tanto en el 11-S como en el 11-M.

Kalaji es amigo de Imaz Edin Barakat Yarkas, Abu Dahdah, que en estos momentos está siendo juzgado por su presunta participación en el los atentados de Nueva York y Washington. También estaba al tanto de quién era y a lo que se dedicaba Sherhane Ben Fakhet, 'El Tunecino'. Pero lo más importante es que Maussili Kalaji tenía infiltrados a sus confidentes en las células islamistas que operaban en España. Según personas cercanas al policía español, toda esa detallada y delicada información fue puesta a disposición de sus superiores antes, durante y después de la masacre de Madrid.

La historia de este sirioespañol no acaba ahí. La persona que traducía las escuchas telefónicas que la Comisaría General de Información realizaba a las diferentes células islamistas que operaban en España era Lina Kalaji, su hermana. *EL MUNDO* ha podido saber que Lina, que lleva 16 años como traductora, avisó en reiteradas ocasiones a sus jefes de que 'El Tunecino' era un hombre *muy peligroso* y que podía estar preparando alguna acción violenta. Es evidente que los avisos de la traductora no fueron escuchados por sus superiores.

Aún hay más. Se da la circunstancia de que una de las primeras policías que el mismo día 11 de Marzo llegaron y abrieron la furgoneta Renault Kangoo que los terroristas abandonaron en la estación de Alcalá de Henares es la ex mujer de Maussili Kalaji, Marisol.

Con los datos obtenidos en la furgoneta más con los de la mochila bomba que no explotó, los de los móviles adquiridos por la gente de Jamal Ahmidam en Bazar Top (la tienda de los indios) y los de la posterior liberación de esos teléfonos, los compañeros de Kalaji en la Comisaría General de Información llegaron hasta su establecimiento, Tecnología de Sistemas Telefónicos Ayman.

A partir de ese mismo instante, Maussili Kalaji comenzó a colaborar de lleno con sus ex compañeros de la Comisaría de Información y, gracias a él y a que había registrado los IMEI (números de identificación) de los móviles que Bazar Top le había pedido que liberara (manipulara para que admitieran una tarjeta de cualquier compañía y en cualquier modalidad, prepago o contrato), *pudieron llegar hasta el piso de Leganés *donde se había refugiado el comando terrorista que el 11-M atentó en los trenes de la muerte.

*Depresión*

Tras el suicidio de los terroristas y las posteriores consecuencias, Maussili Kalaji solicitó -o le recomendaron que pidiera- la baja (en aquellos momentos estaba destinado en la Brigada Judicial de Madrid). En la actualidad, se encuentra *apartado de la Policía por depresión*. Algunos de los amigos y ex compañeros de Kalaji mantienen que ha sido apartado temporalmente del servicio porque sabe demasiado y se ha convertido en *"testigo negativo"* de algunos de los mandos de la Comisaría General de Información, que en la actualidad dirige el comisario Telesforo Rubio.

Según ha podido saber *EL MUNDO*, Kalaji ha sido objeto de vigilancia y control por parte de sus antiguos compañeros y por el Centro Nacional de Inteligencia (CNI). Este periódico también sabe que fue llamado a la Audiencia Nacional por el juez Juan del Olmo para que explicara cómo y cuándo llegaron a su tienda los teléfonos móviles empleados en los atentados del 11-M y por orden de quién los liberó.

Pero, hasta el momento, las declaraciones judiciales de Kalaji no aparecen en ninguno de los tomos a los que el magistrado ha aplicado el levantamiento del secreto sumarial.

Kalaji, que se siente defensor de la causa palestina, tiene una alta formación intelectual y técnica. En su juventud, estuvo vinculado a la rama Al Fatah del movimiento palestino y fue instruido en el conocimiento de las armas y explosivos en varios de los campamentos que esa organización tiene en Oriente Próximo. También recaló durante un tiempo en la antigua URSS, donde complementó su formación como activista y agente secreto.

Kalaji, que domina varios idiomas y dialectos árabes, llegó a España en 1981, con 24 años, desde su Siria natal, y consiguió la condición de refugiado político. Desde su llegada a España, comenzó a trabajar con la Policía y con los servicios de Inteligencia y en 1984 consiguió la nacionalidad española por "los servicios prestados".

En 1989, llevó a cabo *una de las operaciones más importantes *que se han producido en Europa contra el terrorismo islamista.

El propio Garzón expuso la importancia de esa operación policial cuando, el 15 de julio de 2004, intervino en la Comisión parlamentaria de Investigación del 11-M y respondió a una de las preguntas del diputado popular Manuel Atencia Robledo sobre el terrorismo islamista en España: "Probablemente, hay un momento importante, si no recuerdo mal en 1989, cuando se descubre un barco que trae un cargamento de explosivos en latas de conserva por el puerto de Valencia.

Es ahí donde se inicia la atención por parte de la Comisaría General de Información [...] De modo que el peso principal de esas investigaciones las ha llevado la CGI y la Unidad de Información Exterior, ya que por aquella época desarrollaba esas investigaciones y en un tanto por ciento muy elevado las he dirigido yo o mi Juzgado [...] Esta es la situación hasta 2001, en que se producen los atentados del 11-S".

Un año después de esa operación, exactamente el 23 de noviembre de 1990, y tal como consta en un documento interno de la Comisaría General de Información que está en poder de EL MUNDO, Maussili Kalaji (policía en prácticas), junto con otros comisarios, inspectores y directivos de la Policía, fue recompensado por Interior con una «felicitación pública tipo C".

Kalaji logró colocar dentro de aquella célula terrorista a uno de sus hombres, Mohamed Arabi, que fue quien alertó del cargamento de explosivos que llegó al puerto de Valencia en noviembre de 1989 y que venía camuflado en una partida de latas de conserva de tomate procedentes del Líbano.
Junto a los explosivos que llegaron hasta el puerto de Valencia, y en el mismo contenedor, la Policía localizó granadas de mano y detonadores. Los detenidos, un total de ocho, pertenecían al grupo radical Hizbulá [Los hijos de Dios] y cuatro de ellos eran iraquíes.

Con posterioridad a esa operación, la Policía localizó en un piso de Valencia más explosivos y documentación con croquis y manuales para la fabricación de artefactos, así como pasaportes falsos para ser usados por los miembros de la célula terrorista islamista que se había organizado en la capital levantina.

Durante el juicio celebrado en la Audiencia Nacional, tres de los chiítas implicados en el envío de los explosivos desde el Líbano a España reconocieron que el material que se les incautó estaba destinado a atentar contra bases de EEUU en Europa, así como contra embajadas norteamericanas, francesas, kuwaitíes y de Arabia Saudí.

Se da la circunstancia de que el confidente que Maussili Kalaji utilizó en 1989 para desarticular el comando terrorista que pretendía atentar contra intereses norteamericanos en Europa es el mismo que intervino en la 'operación Dátil'. Esa acción policial, llevada a cabo en noviembre de 2001 y dividida en cuatro fases, fue la que *permitió detener a todos los imputados *que hoy se sientan en el banquillo de los acusados por el 11-S en España y cuya organización presuntamente dirigía Abu Dahdah.

Según ha podido saber este periódico, *Kalaji se enfrentó a sus superiores *con la ayuda del juez Garzón cuando el confidente Mohamed Arabi fue detenido en la operación Dátil como un miembro más de la organización de Abu Dahdah. Finalmente, Garzón escuchó a Kalaji, reconoció que Arabi había colaborado en las investigaciones y lo puso en libertad.

Su futuro policial cada día es más oscuro. *EL MUNDO *sabe que está recibiendo presiones de sus antiguos jefes para que no hable con ningún periodista y que ya se han iniciado los trámites administrativos correspondientes para que consiga una jubilación anticipada por su actual situación: estado depresivo.

El comportamiento de Maussili Kalaji antes, durante y después del 11-M sigue siendo una incógnita. Unos, sus amigos, consideran que es un héroe. Otros, sus jefes, piensan que es un testigo negativo. Y los servicios de Inteligencia todavía lo señalan como un sospechoso.

*Controló al sirio Monzer Al-Kassar*

Maussili Kalaji conoce a la perfección toda la comunidad siria en España y, además, fue el agente español que se encargó de escuchar y traducir todas las conversaciones telefónicas de Monzer Al-Kassar, presunto traficante de armas que fue imputado por el juez Baltasar Garzón por su presunta colaboración en el secuestro del barco italiano *'Achille Lauro'*.

El secuestro de este buque fue llevado a cabo en 1985, y en 1992 el magistrado Garzón imputó a Al-Kassar -sirio residente en Marbella y representante del Gobierno español en algunas operaciones de venta de armas a terceros países- una presunta pertenencia al grupo terrorista islámista Frente Popular para la Liberación de Palestina (liderado por 'Abu Abbas'), asesinato consumado, pertenencia a banda armada y organización terroristas, asesinato frustrado, detención ilegal y piratería.

Kalaji, como miembro de la Comisaría de Información y por orden del magistrado, controló de cerca tanto a Al-Kassar como a su familia; pero finalmente el sirio amigo de Alonso Manglano, ex director del Cesid, y de Rafael Vera, ex secretario de Estado de Interior, salió absuelto de todos los cargos que le imputó Garzón.


----------



## M. Priede (9 May 2022)

Octubris dijo:


> Yo estoy todvía aprendiendo sobre eso, pero como pieza encaja como un agente triple de todos los enemigos de España (el Régimen del 78, los mismos radicales islámicos que pudira haber, y finalmente Francia):
> 
> - la policía española lo considera un agente muy bueno y especial. No solo a él, sinó a sus familiares directos.
> - tine afinidad con los radicales y se infiltra
> ...



Dejad de enredar con tonterías que no llevan a ningún sitio: ese tío trabajaba para los servicios de inteligencia. Cobra por estar de baja por depresión, o sea, 'retiro dorado' y cotizando. Eso pretendían éstos:

Los mossos que abatieron a terroristas demandan al Govern


----------



## Octubris (9 May 2022)

Lo que más llama la atención es la *mega-casualidad* que los móviles "usados" en los atentados fueron liberados en una tienda propidad de Kalaji.

O eso se alega, que se usaron móviles, porque se podrían haber detonado las bombas con otra cosa, con radio control remoto, y luego meter móviles como prueba falsa, que sirven para ir a detener a cabezas de turco que se "suicidad" y se cierra el caso.

O sea:

- sectores de la policía "sanos" dicen que un policía sirio muy especial (que infiltra, traduce, etc, a terroristas islámicos) les libera a estos últimos móviles para atentar.

- no lo llevan a juicio y lo ponen como testigo protegido.

Por lo tanto:

- o realmente liberó móviles para atentar y aún y así el R78 lo protege (si la versión oficial de los móviles es cierta, que es de ciencia ficción).

- o fue un fabricador de pruebas falsas (junto a su mujer, y hermana, ambas policías o trabajando para la policía) para cargar el muerto a quienes conviene que luego se suicidan (y el R78 lo protege también).

En todo caso es culpable de algo colosal y el R78 lo protege.

Detrás del tipo, como dice Priede, el CNI, y el R78 en definitiva. Que quieren tapar que no fueron islamistas árabes realmente (o no los que nos dicen, o no sólo los que nos dicen) sinó terroristas con una jerarquía occidental detrás (USA, Francia y la misma casta traidora española del R78)


----------



## M. Priede (9 May 2022)

Octubris dijo:


> Lo que más llama la atención es la *mega-casualidad* que los móviles "usados" en los atentados fueron liberados en una tienda propidad de Kalaji.
> 
> O eso se alega, que se usaron móviles, porque se podrían haber detonado las bombas con otra cosa, con radio control remoto, y luego meter móviles como prueba falsa, que sirven para ir a detener a cabezas de turco que se "suicidad" y se cierra el caso.
> 
> ...



Muy bien explicado. Por eso no merece la pena perder el tiempo con él. Hombre, para demostrar que todo lo que nos contaron es falso, pues está bien; pero eso ya lo sabemos desde hace muchos años, así que volver a lo mismo no es avanzar sino retroceder.


----------



## Goiko (9 May 2022)

Gracias a ambos por las respuestas. Lo que también me chirría un poco de todo esto es: hay cada vez más gente, investigadores, periodistas, etc; que afirman o creen que la autoría del atentado estuvo a cargo de Francia y Marruecos (o sus servicios secretos), sin embargo hace unos meses, supuestamente, el rey de Marruecos amenazó con "sacar a la luz información del 11M", por lo que me hago la pregunta: si realmente Marruecos estuviera detrás de esto, iba a amenazar con sacar información del atentado que ellos mismos han organizado o encubierto? No tendría sentido.

También me llama la atención que periodistas u otros elementos se atrevan sin tapujos a acusar a Francia-Marruecos abiertamente pero que luego no hagan lo mismo con la OTAN/USA, hablándolo abiertamente me refiero, aunque alguno de ellos así lo piense o lo deje entrever.


----------



## M. Priede (9 May 2022)

Goiko dijo:


> Gracias a ambos por las respuestas. Lo que también me chirría un poco de todo esto es: hay cada vez más gente, investigadores, periodistas, etc; que afirman o creen que la autoría del atentado estuvo a cargo de Francia y Marruecos (o sus servicios secretos), sin embargo hace unos meses, supuestamente, el rey de Marruecos amenazó con "sacar a la luz información del 11M", por lo que me hago la pregunta: si realmente Marruecos estuviera detrás de esto, iba a amenazar con sacar información del atentado que ellos mismos han organizado o encubierto? No tendría sentido.
> 
> También me llama la atención que periodistas u otros elementos se atrevan sin tapujos a acusar a Francia-Marruecos abiertamente pero que luego no hagan lo mismo con la OTAN/USA, hablándolo abiertamente me refiero, aunque alguno de ellos así lo piense o lo deje entrever.



Porque tiene que haber gente en España implicada. En la ocultación, está claro: todos echaron tierra encima, empezando por los propios periodistas que más se destacaron en demostrar que la versión oficial era falsa, que lo hicieron con la intención de culpar al PSOE.

Queda por saber quiénes estaban en el ajo de la autoría. Seguramente que con eso amenaza Marruecos, y si dispara lo hará a lo grande, no con nombres y apellidos sino con instituciones, para hacer daño a todo el sistema. Si diera nombres de personas, sería muy fuerte, pero si nombra instituciones, ¿cómo se depura eso para separar a los verdaderos responsables? Además nos lo comeremos todo, puesto que nadie va a señalar a los verdaderos responsables, que son países extranjeros.

Esto es como lo de la deuda: Alemania y Francia estuvieron detrás, pero no se habría llegado a lo que se llegó sin participación de 'los nuestros': * *Tema mítico* : - Y Alemania nos endosó su deuda | Burbuja.info *


----------



## Goiko (9 May 2022)

Otra cosa, esta vez respecto al incidente de Leganés: he leído y escuchado a varias personas tirar por la teoría de que los supuestos terroristas que había allí dentro, estaban ya muertos en el momento de la explosión en base a que apenas se encontró sangre en las paredes y otros sitios de la casa después de dicha explosión. Es decir, que llevaron cadáveres al piso y allí que los dejaron.

Sin embargo, no sé si fue en este hilo donde leí una entrevista a uno de los GEO que estuvo en primera línea aquel día junto con el supuestamente muerto GEO Torronteras, en la que afirma que hubo negociación con los terroristas en la que se les instaba a que se rindieran, los terroristas respondían con gritos e insultos, etc; en definitiva, que hubo una comunicación verbal con las personas que hubiera allí dentro.

Por lo que me hago las siguientes preguntas: es posible que este GEO mienta? Los que había allí dentro eran otras personas diferentes a los que después se dijo que se habían inmolado? Esto último encajaría con el por qué no se hicieron autopsias estrictamente dichas a los cadáveres o restos de ellos que se encontraron después de la explosión y se apresuraron a decir los restos allí encontrados eran del Chino y su célula.


----------



## M. Priede (9 May 2022)

Goiko dijo:


> Otra cosa, esta vez respecto al incidente de Leganés: he leído y escuchado a varias personas tirar por la teoría de que los supuestos terroristas que había allí dentro, estaban ya muertos en el momento de la explosión en base a que apenas se encontró sangre en las paredes y otros sitios de la casa después de dicha explosión. Es decir, que llevaron cadáveres al piso y allí que los dejaron.
> 
> Sin embargo, no sé si fue en este hilo donde leí una entrevista a uno de los GEO que estuvo en primera línea aquel día junto con el supuestamente muerto GEO Torronteras, en la que afirma que hubo negociación con los terroristas en la que se les instaba a que se rindieran, los terroristas respondían con gritos e insultos, etc; en definitiva, que hubo una comunicación verbal con las personas que hubiera allí dentro.
> 
> Por lo que me hago las siguientes preguntas: es posible que este GEO mienta? Los que había allí dentro eran otras personas diferentes a los que después se dijo que se habían inmolado? Esto último encajaría con el por qué no se hicieron autopsias estrictamente dichas a los cadáveres o restos de ellos que se encontraron después de la explosión y se apresuraron a decir los restos allí encontrados eran del Chino y su célula.



No pienso volver atrás. Esa vivienda y la de al lado era de la policía, desde la que estaba al lado grababan lo que sucedía en el piso. Supongo que lo usaban para sacar información de redes de delincuentes, o tejerlas ellos mismos, porque nunca se sabe.


----------



## GM:KL&33 (9 May 2022)

Lo más plausible, visto lo visto: Rusia.


----------



## M. Priede (9 May 2022)

GM:KL&33 dijo:


> Lo más plausible, visto lo visto: Rusia.



Pues claro. ¿Quién si no?


----------



## acmecito (9 May 2022)

GM:KL&33 dijo:


> Lo más plausible, visto lo visto: Rusia.



Los autores intelectuales hablaban inglés y/o francés, no ruso. Concretamente de países occidentales supuestamente aliados de España.


----------



## GM:KL&33 (9 May 2022)

acmecito dijo:


> Los autores intelectuales hablaban inglés y/o francés, no ruso. Concretamente de países occidentales supuestamente aliados de España.



Tampoco Maduro/ZP habla ruso.


----------



## Octubris (10 May 2022)

Empiezo a pensar una cosa respecto del 11M, y sobre posibles futuros 11Ms.

Si nuestras suposiciones son ciertas, la trama del 11M es de bastante complejidad. Para atentar, y para encubrir.

- ejercicios de la OTAN en fechas aledañas
- evaluaciones por parte de empresas gringas de la seguridad en RENFE meses antes (un forero hizo el aporte en otro hilo y dio nombres, no he logrado encontrarlo)
- conatos etarras en meses previos
- aznares convencidos de que gringos los apoyan y que igual un pequeñito atentado frustrado les aúpa al poder con gracia divina, que "dejen hacer a mis hombres"
- confidentes policiales yihadistas vigilados y teledirigidos en permanencia
- chanchulleo con dinamita asturiana
- elección de lugar y materiales y equipo
- preparación de ruta de huída aprovechando vuelos de la CIA
- precalentamiento de medios de comunicación y servicios secretos nacionales para que cooperen
- políticos en nómina preparados para menti y aglutinar opinión
- trajín de yihadistas en vuelos a Mallorca
- posible base Gladio o post-Gladio en España
- etc

Lo cuál me induce a pensar que este tipo de atentados son planificados con MUCHA antelación e independientemente de los motivos que convoquen su puesta en marcha, es decir con equipos _latentes_ de terroristas, planeadores y encubridores dedicados en exclusiva a mantener precocinado un atentado.

Manteniendo a fuego lento a traidores, a militares extranjeros OTAN o USA, a diplomáticos, a contactos políticos y periodísticos, agentes dobles, agentes terroristas, sus permisos de residencia, sus acreditaciones, identidades falsas, empresas tapadera, materiales, y a sus compinches encubridores dentro de servicios de seguridad traidores.

Es decir, un país A que vigile a otro país B, tiene EN PERMANENCIA un amplio equipo disponible para atentar, con coartadas y tapaderas ya elaboradas para falsoabanderar el atentado y ocultar a los culpables reales en su fuga.

*Si la cúspide de un Aznar molesto fue Perejil, Julio de 2002, y ese fuera el momento que indica a Chirac que "ya basta de estos putains d'espagnols", tuvieron un año y nueve meses de preparación. Me parece poco.*

Si el punto de no-retorno fue la Cumbre de las Azores, Marzo 2003, tuvieron todavía menos: solo un año de preparación.

Por tanto tiendo a creer (escucharé gustosamente sus opiniones) que los equipos de terrorismo de Estado los tienen en plan permanente asignados a un país víctima, y los tienen ahí por principio. Si hacen falta activarlos, se activan, pero gran parte del trabajo está "pre-cocinado".

Hay cosas, como acceso a lugares clave de infraestructuras, o del aparato de seguridad español, o bases de la OTAN en Torrejón de Ardoz (que conecta directo con las vías donde se produce la masacre) que no consigues en solo un año, o en dos.

Necesitas una podredumbre-ambiente previa (corromper a insiders del Régimen del 78), y una serie de equipos más estructurados _durmientes._







Necesitas tener estaciones, bases, personal en "A", personal cladnestino, polis, moros, gente allí de larguísima data y con mentalidad maratoniana para tejer un clima propicio a poner en marcha un atentado y su ofuscación.

Para penetrar infraestructuras clave y contactar con gente clave para mover cosas o lograr o emitir información privilegiada, debes tener una presencia permanente, pre-terrorista, en el país al que vigilas.

Si se estima oportuno que el país B ha cometido un agravio, el país A activa a su equipo terrorista, el cuál, independientemente del motivo de atentar, ya tiene muy avanzado cualquier preparativo.


----------



## Goiko (10 May 2022)

Yo ando leyéndome estos días, paralelamente a este hilo, "Los agujeros negros del 11M" del ya fallecido Fernando Múgica. Cuando acabe la lectura expondré por aquí mi retahíla de preguntas, en los 3-4 primeros artículos ha habido varias cosas ya que no concuerdan con mucho del material que había leído antes.


----------



## M. Priede (10 May 2022)

Goiko dijo:


> Yo ando leyéndome estos días, paralelamente a este hilo, "Los agujeros negros del 11M" del ya fallecido Fernando Múgica. Cuando acabe la lectura expondré por aquí mi retahíla de preguntas, en los 3-4 primeros artículos ha habido varias cosas ya que no concuerdan con mucho del material que había leído antes.



Está editado el mismo año del atentado. En esa fecha lo único que se sabía es que la versión oficial no era coherente; tan poco, que aun se estaba tejiendo. Pierdes el tiempo. Es más interesante lo que decía cuando el juicio.

Es lo mismo que si para entender qué está pasando en Ucrania te pones ahora a estudiar lo que ocurrió el 24 de febrero, día de la invasión.

El 11m es algo que sigue ahí aunque ya todo el mundo lo dé por olvidado.


----------



## Goiko (10 May 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> *Está editado el mismo año del atentado*. En esa fecha lo único que se sabía es que la versión oficial no era coherente; tan poco, que aun se estaba tejiendo. Pierdes el tiempo. Es más interesante lo que decía cuando el juicio.
> 
> Es lo mismo que si para entender qué está pasando en Ucrania te pones ahora a estudiar lo que ocurrió el 24 de febrero, día de la invasión.
> 
> El 11m es algo que sigue ahí aunque ya todo el mundo lo dé por olvidado.



Cierto, pero es que da tantos, tantos detalles sobre los diferentes personajes de la trama, relaciones entre ellos, etc, que sí que creo merece la pena leerlos hasta el final, teniendo cuenta, eso sí, que fueron escritos hace ya bastantes años.

Varios de vosotros supongo que os habréis leído el sumario o habréis visto gran parte de la instrucción y tendréis una idea mucho más formada de qué papel juega cada personaje en toda esta historia.


----------



## frangelico (10 May 2022)

Goiko dijo:


> Gracias a ambos por las respuestas. Lo que también me chirría un poco de todo esto es: hay cada vez más gente, investigadores, periodistas, etc; que afirman o creen que la autoría del atentado estuvo a cargo de Francia y Marruecos (o sus servicios secretos), sin embargo hace unos meses, supuestamente, el rey de Marruecos amenazó con "sacar a la luz información del 11M", por lo que me hago la pregunta: si realmente Marruecos estuviera detrás de esto, iba a amenazar con sacar información del atentado que ellos mismos han organizado o encubierto? No tendría sentido.
> 
> También me llama la atención que periodistas u otros elementos se atrevan sin tapujos a acusar a Francia-Marruecos abiertamente pero que luego no hagan lo mismo con la OTAN/USA, hablándolo abiertamente me refiero, aunque alguno de ellos así lo piense o lo deje entrever.



Es que USA no es "acusable" para nadie que pertenezca a la derecha mediática o política española Y PUNNTO.


----------



## Octubris (12 May 2022)

En su día me pasé horas y horas buceando con TOR por foros yihadistas, quemando el Google Translator.

Primero fui a páginas yankees en plan Yihad Watch, etc. Ni me acuerdo si esa en concreto existe, solo que mi tipo de búsquda era así, para saber por dónde empezar. En las páginas gringas neocón te listan sitios yihadistas por los que empezar a buscar.

Luego entras en una internet paralela super loca y sórdida, con banners de yihadismo y foros super cutres sin apenas mensajes. Se saludan entre ellos con mucho afecto y dedicación. Y reivindican acciones con mucha verborrea mahometana.

Algunas otras páginas son propaganda cutre con cuatro fotos y sin más recorrido.

Otras son colecciones de artículos de musulmanes asiáticos moderados.

Son un tipo de páginas que caducan rápido, expira el dominio, las tiran, las dejan sin tocar.

Puedo decir que, en mi modesta investigación, durante un par de días un total de 6 horas, no vi NI UNA SOLA REFERENCIA a anotarse lo de Madrid como golpe propio.

Si alguien quiere repetir la experiencia apuesto a que le pasará algo similar.

¿Qué quiero decir con eso? Que _pudiera ser_ que ellos mismos no saben muy bién quien lo hizo - porque lo hizo la OTAN.

Saludocs,


----------



## Octubris (12 May 2022)

Y añado que tampoco había mensajes _acusando_ a la OTAN.

Más bién un silencio extraño sobre el asunto.


----------



## M. Priede (12 May 2022)

Octubris dijo:


> En su día me pasé horas y horas buceando con TOR por foros yihadistas, quemando el Google Translator.
> 
> Primero fui a páginas yankees en plan Yihad Watch, etc. Ni me acuerdo si esa en concreto existe, solo que mi tipo de búsquda era así, para saber por dónde empezar. En las páginas gringas neocón te listan sitios yihadistas por los que empezar a buscar.
> 
> ...



Luis del Pino un día antes del 5º aniversario de la matanza. Vemos en los comentarios al pie que se llega hasta el día 12 y nadie repara en esto:

Día 11:
Sarkozy confirma el ingreso de Francia al mando integrado de la OTAN | Internacional | EL PAÍS 

Día 12:
Sarkozy devuelve Francia al corazón de la OTAN | Internacional | EL PAÍS









Casualidades de la vida


Como desvelamos hoy en El Mundo, la rapidez de las detenciones del 13-M se justificó diciendo que a los investigadores ya les "sonaba" el nombre de Zougham por una investigación efectuada años antes del 11-M.




www.libertaddigital.com





Yo tampoco había visto esa noticia ese mismo día, pero al enterarme pocos días después del ingreso de Francia en la OTAN, es cuando deduje la hipótesis que desde entonces defiendo. Fue como un año más tarde que en el Blog de Federico, Swing me puso el enlace a la primera noticia, lo de Sarkozy el mismo día 11, lo cual todavía afianzó más mi teoría.

En mayo de ese mismo año podemos ver a LdP apartar la vista de esa teoría: el enemigo tenía que ser interno, sí o sí. Años después habló de servicios secretos (en plural; en España sólo tenemos uno), pero insistía en que era interno, lo mismo que López Bru. No quiero entrar en por qué ese empeño. LdP:

La reflexión es la siguiente: esa conexión internacional del 11-M, en caso de existir, es absolutamente irrelevante en la fase en la que nos encontramos, por dos motivos. El primer motivo es que, si existiera, jamás podríamos (en el estado actual de cosas) llegar a demostrarla. Y elucubrar sobre algo indemostrable no deja de ser una forma de darse de cabezazos contra un muro y de perder, por tanto, un tiempo que podría dedicarse a otras cosas más útiles.​​El segundo motivo es más importante: vamos a suponer que esa conexión o complicidad internacional existiera. Aunque fuera así, seguiría habiendo la necesidad de que esas instancias internacionales hubieran contado con complicidad local, a menos que achaquemos a la simple casualidad los tres atentados etarras abortados en vísperas del 11-M y que tan importante papel jugaron en el desarrollo de los acontecimientos: Chamartín, Baqueira, Cañaveras. - Seguir leyendo: Reflexiones acerca de la masacre del 11-M​
Naturalmente que tuvieron complicidad local, pero es posible que incluso la mayoría de esos cómplices fueran engañados como lo fue el PP: sólo son unas maniobras y vamos a simularlas en trenes de cercanías. Naturalmente entre esos cómplices internos los tuvo que haber que sabían.

LdP se niega a aceptar que sin permiso u órdenes de fuera habría sido imposible realizar esa masacre; somos colonia de la OTAN, es decir, del Imperio Anglosajón, y nadie en la colonia se atreve a semejante cosa sin permiso del amo. ¿Partió la idea de aquí o de fuera? Si partió de aquí, quienes lo hayan hecho trabajaban para los de fuera; más bien me creo que partió de fuera y usó a sus peones de aquí. Y por supuesto nadie le hace eso a EE.UU. sin que antes EE.UU. dé el visto bueno.


----------



## javvi (13 May 2022)

Sin negar el ejercicio otánico, y la implicación gala, he abierto un hilo sobre la parte hebrea. No son pistas que se excluyan, se complementan. Explico el misterio de los calzoncillos trinitarios de Iñaki ( los forenses del Inst. Abu Kabir, Tel Aviv) y el enigma de la mochila de Vallecas ( a imagen y semejanza del atentado del 22 de febrero en Jerusalén)

Por si le interesa a alguien:






Preparacionismo: - 11M: LA PISTA HEBREA. EL MISTERIO DE LAS TRES CAPAS DE CALZONCILLOS.


Josep Arimany Manso es médico forense, dermatólogo, y actualmente regidor del ayuntamiento de Vic. Es el forense que presuntamente amaña autopsias en el Expediente Royuela. Esto echa para atrás a mucha gente que desconfía del famoso expediente. Sin embargo, Arimany ya tenía mucho recorrido...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## M. Priede (4 Jun 2022)

Octubris dijo:


> Y añado que tampoco había mensajes _acusando_ a la OTAN.
> 
> Más bién un silencio extraño sobre el asunto.


----------



## Octubris (5 Jun 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


>




De Gisbert: "Usted cree que hubo una implicación de Marruecos con el 11M?"

Baños: "No te puedo decir" (risas)

Sí lo puede decir.
¿No era él tan patriota y hacía tanto servicio a España y la democracia?
Él sabe, y no habla.

¿No eran valientes militares?

¿Estos son los que nos deben defender?

¿No podría publicar anónimamente, o firmar colectivamente una carta de oficiales dando la cara incluso?

¿O filtrarlo anónimament en la red, en un medio extranjero, Wikileaks, etc?

EN DEFINITIVA:

Si fuera "no" la respuesta, lo diría; diría "creo que no".
Si es "sí" y temiera las consecuncias de decirlo, respondería como ha respondido.

Y se le tiraría de la lengua y quizás debería apuntar más alto.


----------



## M. Priede (5 Jun 2022)

Octubris dijo:


> De Gisbert: "Usted cree que hubo una implicación de Marruecos con el 11M?"
> 
> Baños: "No te puedo decir" (risas)
> 
> ...



No estoy de acuerdo. ¿Que se iba a conseguir con eso? Seguramente que esa crítica constante al imperio anglosajón y a 'nuestros amigos y aliados' le viene a raíz del 11m, y es ahí donde hay que insistir, justo lo que no hace nadie más, empezando por el periodismo, que no es que oculte la verdad, es que participa activamente al lado de los autores de la masacre.


----------



## Norbat (5 Jun 2022)

Octubris dijo:


> Empiezo a pensar una cosa respecto del 11M, y sobre posibles futuros 11Ms.
> 
> Si nuestras suposiciones son ciertas, la trama del 11M es de bastante complejidad. Para atentar, y para encubrir.
> 
> ...



Los primeros casos del síndrome tóxico de 1981, conocido popularmente como el caso del aceite de colza, también aparecieron en Torrejón de Ardoz...una localidad muy desafortunada


----------



## Octubris (9 Jun 2022)

Estoy pensando en que Sánchez, que se ha arrimado a la OTAN de manera escandalosa y super-seguidista, y enviado valioso material, aviones de combate, carros, Javelin y no sé qué más, no le conviene hacer enfadar a Putin, y ya lo debe haber conseguido.

Si Putin sabe algo del 11M, que algo debe saber o sospechar, esta sería la ocasión para que lo filtrara: el Régimen español quebraría.

Pero ni siquira así se está filtrando... tiempo y medios no le faltan (Russia Today, etc).

Quizás la venganza de Putin contra España viene por ahí y derrocan al Régimen con alguna filtración. Estoy especulando, igual los rusos no saben nada o no tienen pruebas, igual su venganza es otra.

Pero, si me permiten, _molaría _que tirara de la manta, porque ahora tiene buenos motivos... Y Putin estaba ya en el poder en 2004.

Si Priscilla del Desierto marea al PSOE con el tema, Rusia lo podría hacer también. ¿Qué opináis de eso?


----------



## Norbat (9 Jun 2022)

Octubris dijo:


> Estoy pensando en que Sánchez, que se ha arrimado a la OTAN de manera escandalosa y super-seguidista, y enviado valioso material, aviones de combate, carros, Javelin y no sé qué más, no le conviene hacer enfadar a Putin, y ya lo debe haber conseguido.
> 
> Si Putin sabe algo del 11M, que algo debe saber o sospechar, esta sería la ocasión para que lo filtrara: el Régimen español quebraría.
> 
> ...



Una vez, viendo el Russia Today hace ya algunos años ( estaba todavía Rajoy en el Gobierno) estaban dando la noticia de un aniversario del 11-M, y la corresponsal en España de esa cadena estaba entrevistando... a Pilar Manjón. RT en español, por lo menos en aquella época, en la que,insisto, estaba Rajoy gobernando, era muy progre. Me acuerdo que daban mucha cancha a Pablo Iglesias, cuando todavía no había formado Podemos pero ya lo paseaban por las teles, etc... Pero te hablo de hace diez años, o cosa así


----------



## Octubris (9 Jun 2022)

Putin tuvo un atentado similar al 11-M en el Metro de Moscú, el 6 de Febrero del 2004, se nos suele olvidar. Murieron 41 personas y resultaron heridas 120.

Fueron, o se culpó al menos, a chechenos independentistas (¿vinculación OTAN-chechenos independentistas?).

- Putin acusa a los separatistas chechenos del brutal atentado contra el metro de Moscú
- February 2004 Moscow Metro bombing - Wikipedia

Vladimir anímate y tira de la manta.


----------



## M. Priede (9 Jun 2022)

Octubris dijo:


> Estoy pensando en que Sánchez, que se ha arrimado a la OTAN de manera escandalosa y super-seguidista, y enviado valioso material, aviones de combate, carros, Javelin y no sé qué más, no le conviene hacer enfadar a Putin, y ya lo debe haber conseguido.
> 
> Si Putin sabe algo del 11M, que algo debe saber o sospechar, esta sería la ocasión para que lo filtrara: el Régimen español quebraría.
> 
> ...



Te equivocas, esas cosas de servicios secretos se callan porque todos tienen mucho que ocultar. Se dice que en Rusia también hubo atentados de falsa bandera, sobre todo el que determinó la intervención final en Chechenia. Sobre ese atentado se distribuyó mucha información de que habían sido los servicios secretos rusos; Putin hizo varios programas en televisión hablando del atentado del 11S y a partir de entonces nunca más se habló de Chechenia.


----------



## M. Priede (9 Jun 2022)

Norbat dijo:


> Una vez, viendo el Russia Today hace ya algunos años ( estaba todavía Rajoy en el Gobierno) estaban dando la noticia de un aniversario del 11-M, y la corresponsal en España de esa cadena estaba entrevistando... a Pilar Manjón. RT en español, por lo menos en aquella época, en la que,insisto, estaba Rajoy gobernando, era muy progre. Me acuerdo que daban mucha cancha a Pablo Iglesias, cuando todavía no había formado Podemos pero ya lo paseaban por las teles, etc... Pero te hablo de hace diez años, o cosa así



Hacia 2011, más o menos, RT dio un cambio de 180º con respecto a España. Recuerdo muy bien cuando Adrián Salbuchi estaba en esa cadena, y un historiador puertorriqueño muy hispanista. Incluso entrevistaban como analista al de El espía digital.

Hubo un acuerdo con el kirchnerismo -y más allá- y a partir de entonces RT pasó a meter progresismo en vena


----------



## Magufillo (10 Jun 2022)

Si Putin desvelase algo del 11-M sería un bulo de manual solo para joder al PSOE y desestabilizar. La DERECHITA encantada de que le digan cosas al oído que quiere oír. El 11-M lo crearon en España y les vino de perlas a los señores anglouseños para adecuar el vehículo a sus tesis del terrorismo internacional.


----------



## M. Priede (10 Jun 2022)

Magufillo dijo:


> Si Putin desvelase algo del 11-M sería un bulo de manual solo para joder al PSOE y desestabilizar. La DERECHITA encantada de que le digan cosas al oído que quiere oír. El 11-M lo crearon en España y les vino de perlas a los señores anglouseños para adecuar el vehículo a sus tesis del terrorismo internacional.



Afirmar no es probar. Primero prueba y luego afirma.


----------



## Norbat (10 Jun 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Hacia 2011, más o menos, RT dio un cambio de 180º con respecto a España. Recuerdo muy bien cuando Adrián Salbuchi estaba en esa cadena, y un historiador puertorriqueño muy hispanista. Incluso entrevistaban como analista al de El espía digital.
> 
> Hubo un acuerdo con el kirchnerismo -y más allá- y a partir de entonces RT pasó a meter progresismo en vena



Pues sí. Sería hacia 2013 o 2014, con ocasión del décimo aniversario de los atentados. Recuerdo que Pilar Manjón quería demostrar lo progre que era, diciendo que se aburría en la misa en honor a las víctimas en la catedral de la Almudena, y que se dedicaba a mirar en el techo las pinturas de la catedral, que por supuesto eran "horrorosas"


----------



## Goiko (10 Jun 2022)

Tarúguez dijo:


> *2008*
> 
> El gigante nuclear Areva ficha a Ana Palacio - Expansión.com
> 
> ...



En un podcast que escuché hace unos días sobre el 11-M, el autor decía que esta arpía había sido la que le había dicho la famosa frase del Huevo a F. Múgica.

En otro orden de cosas, habíais visto alguna vez éstas versiones del vídeo de la explosión de Leganés?







Los tres tweets están sacados de un hilo de Twitter que alguien hizo sobre el 11-M, que después de leer huele a intoxicación. Habla de tres o cuatro explosivos diferentes en los trenes pero me ha sido útil para ver los diferentes focos de explosión de aquel día, que aún no había visto uno a uno con detenimiento.

También dice, entre otras cosas, que en una de las mochilas de El Pozo que se detonaron controladamente, sí había metralla.

Edito: para el que, a pesar de todo, le quiera echar un ojo al hilo de Twitter, por aquí lo dejo:


----------



## M. Priede (10 Jun 2022)

Norbat dijo:


> Pues sí. Sería hacia 2013 o 2014, con ocasión del décimo aniversario de los atentados. Recuerdo que Pilar Manjón quería demostrar lo progre que era, diciendo que se aburría en la misa en honor a las víctimas en la catedral de la Almudena, y que se dedicaba a mirar en el techo las pinturas de la catedral, que por supuesto eran "horrorosas"



(1) Ahora se entiende el giro de RT con respecto a la Hispanidad | Burbuja.info


----------



## Magufillo (10 Jun 2022)

Yo no tengo pruebas de nada. Lo que ocurre que me cuadra mas la teoría, con lo que decía Fernando Mágica, de que el atentado tenía como autoría ETA (cloacas españolas) pero que luego lo van transformando en atentado islamista. Ahi es donde Losantos y Luis Del Pino adecuaban la versión diciendo que la autoría era de ETA pero que luego tapaban las pruebas la policía del GAL. Es una mentira muy grande.
Ignacio Lopez Brú también desveló que el PP esperaba el atentado. 
Es cUrioso que dando esas Informaciones , tanto Fernando como Ignacio en esos programas, luego los farsantes de Luis del pino y Jiménez Losantos desvirtuaran tanto la realidad. La deformaban totalmente.


----------



## Goiko (13 Jun 2022)

Sé que mi pregunta no tiene que ver directamente sobre la autoría de los atentados, pero ando viendo estos días la Vista Oral del 11M y estoy flipando. Qué cojones pasó con la mochila-bomba que saca el Policía Municipal del tren al andén de El Pozo? Se volatiliza? La del tupper me refiero, este Policía habla de ella pero no se la vuelve a nombrar ni a ver en todo el juicio. Lo de los TEDAX de paisano huele a kilómetros. Alguna teoría? Más enredo para intentar liarnos aún más?


----------



## M. Priede (13 Jun 2022)

Goiko dijo:


> Sé que mi pregunta no tiene que ver directamente sobre la autoría de los atentados, pero ando viendo estos días la Vista Oral del 11M y estoy flipando. Qué cojones pasó con la mochila-bomba que saca el Policía Municipal del tren al andén de El Pozo? Se volatiliza? La del tupper me refiero, este Policía habla de ella pero no se la vuelve a nombrar ni a ver en todo el juicio. Lo de los TEDAX de paisano huele a kilómetros. Alguna teoría? Más enredo para intentar liarnos aún más?



La mochila aparece por primera vez en la comisaría del Puente de Vallecas, después dicen que apareció en la Estación del Pozo y no se sabe cómo apareció en comisaría, y de ahí sacaron las pruebas para detener a todos los que tenían que ver con los teléfonos. Una prueba que legalmente no es válida puesto que no hay cadena de custodia, pudo colocarla cualquiera en esa comisaría, y todo indica que así fue. Lo mismo con la furgoneta Kangoo: los policías que llegan al aparcamiento para inspeccionarla declaran ante el juez que una vez abierta comprobaron que estaba totalmente vacía y los perros no encontraron rastro de explosivos; entra en la comisaría de Canillas, y una vez dentro aparece todo esto:










__





Un testigo policial, sobre la furgoneta Kangoo: 'No vi el modus operandi de ETA' | elmundo.es


Un testigo policial, sobre la furgoneta Kangoo: No vi el modus operandi de ETA El agente de policía número 79.858, especialista en investigar atentados de ETA, ha declarado ante el tribunal del 11-M por su participación en el primer análisis realizado de la furgoneta Renault Kangoo hallada en la...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Magufillo (13 Jun 2022)

Todas las piezas de los trenes fueron a Ifema menos las piezas donde apareció la mochila que esas piezas acabaron en la comisaria de Vallecas. Lo del TEDAX que desactiva la mochila es una mentira como un piano.


----------



## Magufillo (13 Jun 2022)

Lo que tiene que quedar claro es que el 11M se hizo usando como plantilla un hipotetico atentado de ETA.


----------



## blahblahblah (13 Jun 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> *"Sólo hace falta proteger los secretos pequeños; los grandes se mantienen secretos debido a la incredulidad de la opinión pública", Marshall McLuhan*
> 
> He visto que en la Burbuja se ha hablado mucho de esta masacre, y que de vez en cuando --no podía ser menos-- vuelve a tratarse el asunto, aunque predominando la opinión sobre los juicios basados en hechos.
> 
> ...



tengo pendiende en leer el hilo. Puedo preguntar si en estas 145 páginas, ¿se ha aportado alguna prueba de que hubo víctimas reales?


----------



## Magufillo (13 Jun 2022)

El vuelo de PAN AM 109 Tampoco se sabe a cierta la verdad. Fue en 1989. Le cargaron el muerto a Libia y punto. Entonces la culpa de todo era de Gadafi. Luego de Bin Laden y AlQaeda. Asi que no es difícil imaginar quienes son los autores. Los de siempre.


----------



## Goiko (13 Jun 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> La mochila aparece por primera vez en la comisaría del Puente de Vallecas, después dicen que apareció en la Estación del Pozo y no se sabe cómo apareció en comisaría, y de ahí sacaron las pruebas para detener a todos los que tenían que ver con los teléfonos. Una prueba que legalmente no es válida puesto que no hay cadena de custodia, pudo colocarla cualquiera en esa comisaría, y todo indica que así fue. Lo mismo con la furgoneta Kangoo: los policías que llegan al aparcamiento para inspeccionarla declaran ante el juez que una vez abierta comprobaron que estaba totalmente vacía y los perros no encontraron rastro de explosivos; entra en la comisaría de Canillas, y una vez dentro aparece todo esto:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1089188
> 
> ...





Magufillo dijo:


> Todas las piezas de los trenes fueron a Ifema menos las piezas donde apareció la mochila que esas piezas acabaron en la comisaria de Vallecas. Lo del TEDAX que desactiva la mochila es una mentira como un piano.



Os contesto a los dos a la vez, ya que mi respuesta vale para ambos.

Os sitúo, aparte de las explosiones en los trenes, los TEDAX encuentran primeramente una mochila-bomba en Atocha, intentan neutralizarla pero acaba explotando.

En El Pozo, es donde está el lío con las mochilas-bomba que sacaron de los trenes:
- Los TEDAX al entrar a la estación ven a la derecha una mochila apoyada en la pared, la inspeccionan y es un artefacto similar al de Atocha. Al igual que la de Atocha, intentan neutralizarla pero acaba también explosionando. En esta versión coinciden los dos TEDAX que declaran en el juicio y que están presentes y realizan la técnica.
- Antes de que llegaran estos TEDAX, se habían personado en la estación dos miembros de la Policiá Municipal que se disponen a peinar vagones donde no ha habido explosiones. En el primer vagón, uno de ellos encuentra una mochila (no se refiere en ningún momento al objeto como bolsa), la abre y ve un teléfono móvil, del que salen cables que van hacia una "tartera" (lo que conocemos como tupper). Supongo que sin ser realmente consciente del peligro que esto entraña, coge esa mochila y la deposita en el andén de la estación, saliendo de la estación a dar la voz de alarma a algún miembro de los TEDAX. Encuentra a dos hombres de paisano que han bajado de una furgoneta blanca sin distintivos que ya han pasado el cordón policial y se identifican verbalmente ante él como TEDAX, no le muestran identificación alguna. El Policía Municipal les informa del hallazgo de dicha mochila y estos lo tranquilizan y le aconsejan que no se vuelva a acercar a la mochila-bomba, mientras que estos "TEDAX" se dirigen al interior de la estación. Pues bien, a estos dos señores no se les vuelve a ver por ningún lado, y esta mochila (con tupper) también desaparece, siendo "sustituida" más tarde por la mochila que posteriormente sería desactivada (ésta sin tupper, con bolsa de basura y masa color marfil como la de Atocha).

A lo que vengo a referirme es: en caso de que el Policía Municipal no estuviera mintiendo, por qué esta mochila es diferente a las otras dos que se "detonaron controladamente"? Se trata de un explosivo diferente? Por qué desapareció del andén y no volvió a saberse más de ella? Quién se la llevó y por qué? Son las dudas que me asaltan.

Os dejo por si tenéis interés el vídeo enlazado en el minuto que comienza la declaración de este Policía Municipal, he estado mirando y en la fase de instrucción dijo exactamente lo mismo creo recordar.


----------



## Goiko (13 Jun 2022)

blahblahblah dijo:


> tengo pendiende en leer el hilo. Puedo preguntar si en estas 145 páginas, ¿se ha aportado alguna prueba de que hubo víctimas reales?



A qué te refieres?


----------



## M. Priede (13 Jun 2022)

Goiko dijo:


> Os contesto a los dos a la vez, ya que mi respuesta vale para ambos.
> 
> Os sitúo, aparte de las explosiones en los trenes, los TEDAX encuentran primeramente una mochila-bomba en Atocha, intentan neutralizarla pero acaba explotando.
> 
> ...



Es que dan por sentado que contenía explosivos y eso es totalmente gratuito. El policía vio una mochila, la abrió, vio cables (no recuerdo que haya dicho nada de un teléfono) y una fiambrera. Dijo que era una mochila, no una bolsa, porque lo que aparece en comisaría es una bolsa de viaje, *además con tornillería, * cuando según la forense no hubo ni muertos ni heridos por metralla.

La primera foto de la bolsa aparece en la cadena de EE.UU ABC news, y a partir de ahí ésa es la bolsa-mochila misteriosa, que contiene el teléfono con la tarjeta y que conduce a un montón de detenciones, especialmente la de Zougam. Además, como digo, con tornillería









La metralla fantasma del 11-M


Por su interés, publicamos el estudio del ingeniero Carlos Sánchez de Roda sobre el tratamiento que tanto en la investigación como en el juicio del 11-M se dio al asunto de la metralla. Sánchez de Roda es autor del libro 'Los trenes del 11-M' (Última línea, 2015), en el que expone cómo la...




www.elespanol.com













La Policía admite fallos en la custodia de la mochila del 11-M


El informe sobre los atentados del 11-M localizado por la Policía y remitido a la Audiencia Nacional resume en 17 puntos sus «conclusiones» sobre la actuación policial tras la mas



www.elmundo.es





Es todo un puro fraude, por eso dejé de prestar atención a todo lo que tenía que ver con la versión oficial, falsa de principio a fin. Todo el sumario es un puro montaje, y si no perdí el tiempo en su día menos lo voy a perder 18 años después. Meterse en los pormenores de esa versión, es perder el tiempo.


----------



## blahblahblah (13 Jun 2022)

Goiko dijo:


> A qué te refieres?



Está claro que uno no puede fiarse de nada de la versión oficial.
Si no tienes conocimientos de víctimas de primera mano... ¿cómo sabes si eso es un false flag con víctimas inocentes o un false flag con actores de crisis?
¿Alguien con conocimientos de primera mano puede confirmar que ahí hubo un atentado?




No he investigado a fondo, pero es que hay tantos cosas que no hay por donde cogerlas, especialmente lo deprisa con que se destruyeron las pruebas y cómo se ocultaron otras (tenemos las imágenes que han querio que veamos).

Lo poco que he investigado no tiene un mínimo de coherencia. Por ejemplo del tren de Tellez (17305), así es como nos hablan algunos de los testigos

_"Lo que recuerdo que pasado Entrevías, que yo siempre me colocaba para bajar en la próxima estación,* escuché algo, pero no sabía exactamente qué y se apagaron las luces. *La gente empezó a chillar. El tren oscilaba de un lado a otro. Ese día me senté en el único asiento que había libre: iba en el sexto vagón, en una asiento que van encontrados. Iba en la dirección contraria al sentido del tren.
"El tren iba más lento, pero basculaba encima de las vías. Yo en un principio pensaba que se había producido una colisión e íbamos a descarrilar. Vi la catenaria por la ventana opuesta a la que yo iba. Estaba seccionada y por cada borde salían chispas como si fuese una bengala. Eso sería sobre las siete y media pasadas"
"*Tengo amnesia de media hora.* A partir de todo esto que ya he contado no recuerdo nada hasta pasadas los ocho y cinco, cuando ya estaba fuera del tren. Yo estaba en el tren que suele salir en todos los medios. Era el de la calle Téllez. En el sexto vagón, en la parte en la que hay ese boquete en un lateral". _

El AUTO recoge que RENFE dice que (página 3):
*a* el tren de Tellez no estaba parado antes de las explosiones
*b* que cuando se produce la explosión el tren se encontraba en movimiento e inmediatamente se paró como consecuencia de la explosión
*c* desde que explota hasta que se para corren entre 10 y 15 metros
d la primera impresión fue que había habido algun problema de la catenaria
*e* Que una vez que se encuentra parado... Que opina y cree que ...

Ni las declaraciones individuales de los testigos son consistentes entre sí. Por ejemplo *b* i *c* se contradicen. Pero es que las fotos del tren contradicen los testigos porque la explosión pasó con el tren parado. Y *b* y *e* - el maquinista escucha una explosión, luego dice que no escucha más explosiones después de pararse, y luego aun dice que cuando se para el tren se oye o no como una explosión.

Curioso... ninguno de los testigos al oir la explosión piensa en bombas: _escuché algo, pero no sabía exactamente qué; la primera impresión fue que había habido algun problema de la catenaria_


Pero vaya, ahí donde miras ves cosas que no son creíbles...





¿Por qué se deja contaminar de esta manera las pruebas? ¿Por qué a las víctimas del terrorismo no les pueden poner en una bolsa mortuoria? ¿Por qué esta actuación ha sido aplaudida como ejemplizar?


----------



## M. Priede (13 Jun 2022)

blahblahblah dijo:


> Está claro que uno no puede fiarse de nada de la versión oficial.
> Si no tienes conocimientos de víctimas de primera mano... ¿cómo sabes si eso es un false flag con víctimas inocentes o un false flag con actores de crisis?
> ¿Alguien con conocimientos de primera mano puede confirmar que ahí hubo un atentado?
> 
> ...





Eso no es Bucha, ni Boston:


----------



## kronopio (13 Jun 2022)

Me da que las mochilas eran señuelos... Ahí había explosivo militar en los interiores de los vagones.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 6 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## blahblahblah (13 Jun 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Eso no es Bucha, ni Boston:



Entonces, ¿tienes conocimientos de primera mano tienes de que ahí hubo un atentado?


----------



## Magufillo (13 Jun 2022)

Vaya absurdo que un simple munipa pidiera tanto aninomato. Las versiones de las mochilas son contradictorias. Yo escuché que revisando los vagones no encontraron nada en principio. Ese policia mintió.


----------



## Magufillo (13 Jun 2022)

blahblahblah dijo:


> Entonces, ¿tienes conocimientos de primera mano tienes de que ahí hubo un atentado?



Ahi se ven varias explosiones. No concuerda cOn lo de los telefonos y mochilas.


----------



## hyperburned (14 Jun 2022)

blahblahblah dijo:


> Entonces, ¿tienes conocimientos de primera mano tienes de que ahí hubo un atentado?



En el monumento a las víctimas en Atocha están los nombres de los fallecidos.

Puedes colarte por la noche en el cementerio de la Almudena y recoger algunos huesos y contrastar el ADN con alguna prenda que sus familiares estén encantados de donarte para tal investigación.

O puedes ir a donde está tu madre y pedirle perdón por tener un fracaso de hijo en lo intelectual, en lo moral, en lo personal, en lo social y en lo cómico.


----------



## blahblahblah (14 Jun 2022)

Magufillo dijo:


> Ahi se ven varias explosiones. No concuerda cOn lo de los telefonos y mochilas.



el problema es que nada concuerda con nada
pero de alguna manera hemos de tener fe en que algo que pasó es de verdad como contaron





hyperburned dijo:


> En el monumento a las víctimas en Atocha están los nombres de los fallecidos.
> 
> Puedes colarte por la noche en el cementerio de la Almudena y recoger algunos huesos y contrastar el ADN con alguna prenda que sus familiares estén encantados de donarte para tal investigación.
> 
> O puedes ir a donde está tu madre y pedirle perdón por tener un fracaso de hijo en lo intelectual, en lo moral, en lo personal, en lo social y en lo cómico.



el botón de ignore es más fácil


----------



## Magufillo (14 Jun 2022)

Hubo muertos reales como la vida misma. Ahi yo no dudaría lo mas mínimo. En lo de las Ramblas ya tengo yo mis dudas. He visto un video donde se aprecian lo que parecen ser dummies. Pero ya digo que tampoco lo puedo asegurar.


----------



## blahblahblah (14 Jun 2022)

Magufillo dijo:


> Hubo muertos reales como la vida misma. Ahi yo no dudaría lo mas mínimo.



¿Cuál es la razón por la que no dudas lo más mínimo de que hubo muertos reales?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (14 Jun 2022)

blahblahblah dijo:


> ¿Cuál es la razón por la que no dudas lo más mínimo de que hubo muertos reales?



¿Acaso lo dudas?


----------



## Magufillo (14 Jun 2022)

blahblahblah dijo:


> ¿Cuál es la razón por la que no dudas lo más mínimo de que hubo muertos reales?



No me quepa duda que el 11-M fue una carnicería. No entiendo como lo puede el otro forero.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (14 Jun 2022)

Magufillo dijo:


> No me quepa duda que el 11-M fue una carnicería. No entiendo como lo puede el otro forero.



Si lees su firma te darás cuenta que es un magufo de los "chemtrails".


----------



## Octubris (14 Jun 2022)

Negar la mayor está de moda entre la gente desquiciada, los cretinos y los intoxicadores, no sé a qué categoría pertenece @blahblahblah.

Ya ha sido correctamente respondido aquí arriba, haciendo mención a los familiares de las víctimas, a quienes podría ir a interpelar. También se ha metido en otros hilos dónde ha sido respondido y derroído:

- Preparacionismo: - 11M: LA PISTA HEBREA. EL MISTERIO DE LAS TRES CAPAS DE CALZONCILLOS.

En este otro, para los de su escuela de anti-pensamiento y frivolidad, tiene algunos cuantos testimonios recogidos:

- ¡Tema mítico! - HOMENAJE - Hilo Recopilatorio de Testimonios del 11-M

La mejor opción con el trolecillo, visto que insiste porque sabe que pica que se niegue la mayor, es meterlo sin dilación en el ignore, y que de este y otros hilos relevantes no se entere de la misa la mitad.

El 11M supuso un cambio de estatus geopolítico para España, derrocando a una doctrina neocón española y aupando a los progres, más del gusto europeo.

Pongamos que no te crees las fotos, que las explosiones fueron en trenes llenos de muñecos de goma, los testimonios falsos, el paripé de Madrid colapsado falso, los hospitales atendiendo muñecos, las imágenes en TV de las explosiones falsas, los muertos nombres falsos con familiares falsos todos actores, ambulancieros falsos, polis falsos, y la escasa probabilidad de montar algo así con éxito, fácilmente descubrible por cualquiera, para tirar a Aznar.

Si fueran muertos falsos, ¿se la habrían colado a Aznar?
¿Le colaron muertos falsos a Aznar y a toda España en _una coreografía perfecta de actores de crisis sin ensayo previo corriendo por todo Madrid_ en 2004 en plan flash mob?

Ya puede uno notar la *mente enfermiza* de quien frivoliza o provoca con estas cosas porque le ha encontrado el gustillo a ser conspiranoico de Telegram.

Al ignore campeón @blahblahblah .


----------



## Goiko (14 Jun 2022)

Magufillo dijo:


> Vaya absurdo que un simple munipa pidiera tanto aninomato. Las versiones de las mochilas son contradictorias. Yo escuché que revisando los vagones no encontraron nada en principio. Ese policia mintió.



Es que ese es el tema, te pones a leer sobre ese hecho en el sumario de instrucción (no sé si ese es precisamente el nombre técnico) inicial y la situación es bastante diferente a lo que oímos en la vista oral y lo que hay en la sentencia. Curiosamente este Policía Municipal se ratifica en todo lo que dijo inicialmente.

Hay una trama de despistar y enfangar todo el tema de las mochilas etc, con falsos testimonios de FyCS u omisiones deliberadas de hechos de por medio que si intentas entender la versión oficial acabas mucho más confuso de lo que comenzaste.


----------



## Norbat (16 Jun 2022)

Octubris dijo:


> Negar la mayor está de moda entre la gente desquiciada, los cretinos y los intoxicadores, no sé a qué categoría pertenece @blahblahblah.
> 
> Ya ha sido correctamente respondido aquí arriba, haciendo mención a los familiares de las víctimas, a quienes podría ir a interpelar. También se ha metido en otros hilos dónde ha sido respondido y derroído:
> 
> ...



Ya lo he puesto en el ignore. Hay que estar muy zumbado para creer que un jueves laborable por la mañana los trenes no iban a estar petados de gente,y si se hubiera hecho un montaje como él dice, no iba a cantar demasiado...Me jode profundamente que este pavo venga a ensuciar hilos interesantísimos sobre el 11-M


----------



## M. Priede (16 Jun 2022)

Norbat dijo:


> Ya lo he puesto en el ignore. Hay que estar muy zumbado para creer que un jueves laborable por la mañana los trenes no iban a estar petados de gente,y si se hubiera hecho un montaje como él dice, no iba a cantar demasiado...Me jode profundamente que este pavo venga a ensuciar hilos interesantísimos sobre el 11-M



Es que trabaja en eso, enmarranando hilos que no interesa difundir. Y el magufillo lo mismo.


----------



## M. Priede (16 Oct 2022)

*(I)

"Sólo hace falta proteger los secretos pequeños; los grandes se mantienen secretos debido a la incredulidad de la opinión pública", Marshall McLuhan*

He visto que en la Burbuja se ha hablado mucho de esta masacre, y que de vez en cuando -no podía ser menos- vuelve a tratarse el asunto, aunque predominando la opinión sobre los juicios basados en hechos.

Esto que planteo lo vengo sosteniendo desde marzo de 2009, y solo es una hipótesis, claro está, ya que nada se puede dar por concluido, y más aun teniendo en cuenta que las pruebas más determinantes nunca las tendremos. Por eso mismo sostengo que la autoría de esa masacre debemos buscarla en lo sucedido antes y después del 11-m, una vez que la versión oficial ha sido demolida. Y también -como veremos ahora- la versión paraoficial, tan falsa como la primera, y creada, sobre todo, por las Fuerzas y Cuerpos de Seguridad del Estado (en adelante FyCSE) con el visto bueno de PP y PSOE.

Aciertan quienes dicen que ese atentado se realizó bajo la cobertura de unas maniobras de la OTAN, tal y como suele ocurrir en todos los atentados de falsa bandera. Estas maniobras, justamente, que finalizaron escasas horas antes de que estallaran las bombas en los trenes de Madrid y donde se simularía un atentado islamista con doscientos muertos. Lo mismo ocurrió con los atentado de Londres, también en el 11-s: "*"Fue una coincidencia increíble. Cuando comenzaron a desarrollarse los acontecimientos del mundo real, cancelamos el ejercicio", ha señalado un portavoz": EE UU proyectó un simulacro de choque de avión el 11-S de 2001*

Lo cuentan con ese descaro porque mientras no se divulgue de forma masiva, permanecerá la versión oficial. Todo el mundo dice que piensa libremente, pero es falso; uno porque no hay nada menos libre que pensar si te has de someter a los hechos objetivos, otro porque es más cómodo que otros piensen, te lo expliquen y luego tú lo adoptes como algo que se te ocurrió a ti. Es lo que decía el padre Feijoo: se equivocan aquellos que porque ahora entienden creen que ya antes sabían.

Dado que los medios no lo divulgan de forma masiva, se convierten en cómplices, primero negándose a hablar de la contradicción que ellos mismos muestran, como es el caso de El País, y después colaborando en todas las mentiras que siguen a esa mentira inicial: la destrucción de tantos países como crean conveniente basándose en esa mentira del 11s. Los medios son tan responsables como los mismos que colocan los explosivos, porque no es que se limiten a ocultar la verdad (y eso que alardean de que su oficio consiste en contarla), es que colaboran divulgado a sabiendas las mentiras más criminales. Todos sin excepción.

Volvamos al 11m. Una semana antes del atentado la OTAN anuncia lo siguiente:

_La OTAN para llevar a cabo su informe anual de gestión de crisis CMX ejercicio 2004 *de marzo 04 al 10, 2004*_​​_Los 19 países de la OTAN llevará a cabo su ejercicio anual de gestión de crisis (CMX 2004) del 4 al 10 marzo de 2004. CMX 2004 está patrocinado por el secretario general de la OTAN. Está dirigido de manera conjunta por el Estado Mayor Internacional y el Estado Mayor Internacional y los dos Mandos Estratégicos de la OTAN - Transformación Comando de Operaciones y el Mando Aliado Aliado._​​_Por primera vez, los siete países invitados a unirse a la OTAN participarán en una CMX de la OTAN. Observarán la realización del ejercicio, lo que les proporcionará la oportunidad de familiarizarse con los procedimientos de gestión de crisis antes de su adhesión a la OTAN en la primavera de 2004._​​_El ejercicio está diseñado para practicar los procedimientos de gestión de crisis, incluida la cooperación entre civiles y militares, con el fin de mantener y mejorar la capacidad de la Alianza para gestionar las crisis._​​_El escenario para este ejercicio es hipotético. Esto representará un desarrollo del artículo 5 la situación dentro de un entorno de amenazas que incluye una dimensión terrorismo y armas de destrucción masiva. (Artículo 5 del Tratado de Washington es el compromiso básico con la defensa colectiva de que las naciones hacen cuando se unen a la Alianza. Afirma que un ataque armado contra uno o más de los aliados se considerará un ataque contra todos ellos). Se desplegarán tropas reales._​​_Los participantes en CMX 2004 incluirán personal civil y militar en las capitales nacionales, en la sede de la OTAN, y en los dos Mandos Estratégicos._​​_NATO Press Release(2004)022 _​

Diario El Mundo, 14/03/2004. (No hay manera de encontrarlo en digital y no tengo acceso a la edición impresa):

*"La similitud del ejemplo diseñado por la OTAN con lo sucedido en Madrid es escalofriante y ha impresionado a los diplomáticos, militares y servicios de Inteligencia que participaron en el simulacro apenas horas antes."*​_ La OTAN simuló un atentado en Europa con 200 muertos._​​_En el ejercicio, que concluyó justo un día antes del 11-M, la red Al Qaeda atacaba una central química holandesa._​​_La OTAN temía desde semanas antes un ataque de Al Qaeda en Europa y por eso, basándose en la información del Pentágono, dedicó a la organización terrorista un gran ejercicio en el que participaron los gobiernos aliados a alto nivel. Este concluyó el 10 de marzo, la víspera del trágico atentado de Madrid, y supuso un simulacro contra un teórico atentado de la rama de Arabia Saudí de Al Qaeda que provocaba «200 muertos en la Unión Europea», según ha podido saber este diario de fuentes de la OTAN implicadas en el plan._​​_Estas atribuyeron a «una terrible coincidencia» su simulacro y la dramática realidad y subrayaron que la OTAN no dispone de información sobre la auténtica autoría del atentado en Madrid. Pero aseguraron que lo que es cierto es que hay ya desde hace tiempo un temor suficiente a una acción de Al Qaeda en Europa como para diseñar un ejercicio teórico de respuesta a gran escala._​​_La similitud del ejemplo diseñado por la OTAN con lo sucedido en Madrid es escalofriante y ha impresionado a los diplomáticos, militares y servicios de Inteligencia que participaron en el simulacro apenas horas antes. Pero hay diferencias. La Alianza centró el atentado en Holanda, donde Al Qaeda hacía volar una central química, y también preveía que continuaran con una cadena de atentados en Grecia y en la zona canadiense de los Grandes Lagos, dado que la OTAN teme un golpe terrorista a ambos lados del Atlántico._​​_El ejercicio, cuyo contenido es confidencial, se denominó CMX 2004 de gestión de crisis y en él participaron los 19 países aliados y, por primera vez, los siete candidatos del Este de Europa que preparan su adhesión a la OTAN._​​_Por parte española, contribuyeron el personal de Presidencia del Gobierno desde el Palacio de la Moncloa, el Ministerio de Defensa y el Centro Nacional de Inteligencia de forma activa intercambiando órdenes y comunicaciones. Se ha tratado, como es habitual en los ejercicios anuales CMX, de una batalla de papel en la que no ha habido movilización real de tropas ni policías, pero sí ha habido cruce oficial de órdenes y reuniones al más alto nivel para tomar supuestas decisiones de coordinación y respuesta. Al frente del ejercicio estuvo el secretario general de la OTAN, el holandés Jaap de Hoop Scheffer._​​_La única información oficial que facilita la OTAN sobre el ejercicio es que «incluyó una amenaza al medio ambiente con una dimensión terrorista y de armas de destrucción masiva». Agrega que incluyó cooperación civil y militar y que participaron todos los mandos estratégicos aliados, pero se reserva detalles del atentado. Según fuentes aliadas, el supuesto ataque de Al Qaeda provocaba una matanza y un daño medioambiental incalculable al destruir la central química holandesa. El atentado no pudo ser previsto, por la dificultad de los servicios secretos occidentales de infiltrarse en las células terroristas islámicas._​​_El grupo autor del ataque disponía, según el supuesto, de infraestructura en varios países de Europa y armas de destrucción masiva._​​_El ejercicio, realizado como si el ataque hubiera sido real, ha implicado dos reuniones del Consejo Atlántico. En ellas, el Gobierno holandés, afectado por la tragedia, invocó el artículo V del Tratado de Washington. Es el que establece que, en caso de que un país miembro reciba un ataque exterior, todos los demás deben contribuir con tropas para defenderlo. Las fuentes consultadas estiman que si Al Qaeda estuviera finalmente detrás del 11-M, el Gobierno español deberá acudir a la OTAN como lo hizo el estadounidense tras el 11-S apelando a la cláusula clave de la OTAN por primera vez en la historia atlántica._​​_El supuesto del ejercicio CMX implicó que la OTAN desplazaba a Arabia Saudí su flota para «acabar con el foco de Al Qaeda en una zona del país». Se dio el caso de que se producía una división política en el país árabe, de modo que miembros de la Familia Real saudí apoyaban a Al Qaeda y otros, a la comunidad internacional._​​_Según fuentes aliadas, el trasfondo era preparar una respuesta de la OTAN a un ataque de Al Qaeda «porque sabemos que es una organización que sigue viva, es peligrosa y para la Alianza Atlántica constituye la primera prioridad». Los informes de EEUU es que, aunque Al Qaeda ha perdido operatividad, sigue teniendo células armadas y financiadas capaces de provocar tragedias como la de Madrid._​​_El coordinador en la Alianza y jefe de la División de Inteligencia es el estadounidense Richard Sentner. En 2003, éste asistió a una reunión en Madrid, en la que el director del Centro Nacional de Inteligencia, Jorge Dezcallar, resaltó que existía un peligro creciente de atentados de Al Qaeda en los países que estaban apoyando a EEUU en la Guerra de Irak y mostró su preocupación porque se produjeran en España._​​_Fuente: El Mundo_​​_14/03/2004_​​_La OTAN simul un atentado en Europa con 200 muertos_​
Como esa implicación la señalaron sectores afines a IU, el FBI no dudó en poner a Llamazares con la cara de Ben Laden, y digo bien: "a Llamazares con la cara de Ben Laden", y no al revés. Es decir: con Llamazares colocado en la diana. Y no lo hizo solo una vez, sino que a pesar de las quejas de la víctima (que al no recibir el respaldo del Gobierno ni de ninguna otra institución española prueban la nula soberanía de nuestro país), el FBI insiste:

"_El candidato de IU al Congreso por Asturias ha recordado que, después de la primera ocasión en que el FBI sacó la polémica imagen, su foto ha sido utilizada en dos ocasiones más y no sólo para recrear el rostro de Bin Laden, sino también el de Atiyah Abd Al-Rahman, al que mató la CIA en agosto._​​_En este sentido, Llamazares ha recordado que *las dos personas que fueron representadas en esas fotos con partes de su cara "han sido asesinadas*"._​​Llamazares demandar al FBI por usar su cara para un fotomontaje de Bin Laden | Mundo | elmundo.es​
Fernando Múgica, quien llevó a cabo las primeras investigaciones periodísticas, no habla nunca de la autoría del 11-m. En realidad nadie lo hace; se ha desmontado la versión oficial, pero de la autoría está prohibido hablar.

Múgica abandonó la investigación al darse cuenta de que lo habían utilizado para tejer un versión paralela a la oficial, y tan falsa una como otra. Por eso desistió.

_"Yo puedo decir que un importante miembro del Gobierno anterior me dijo por dos veces, y muy seriamente: habéis tenido suerte, tú has tenido suerte Fernando de quedarte en la cáscara del huevo, porque *si hubieras entrado dentro de la cáscara, hubieras durado vivo menos de 24 horas.* Ministro importante del Gobierno anterior."_​​_"no creo que ETA haya hecho el atentado y no creo que las fuerzas de seguridad tengan nada que ver con el atentado, es más, no creo que ninguno de los juzgados y culpables tienen (sic) nada que ver con el atentado, pero bueno: esa es otra conversación. "_​​_"Y la pregunta inevitable: ¿por qué se hace esta trama de encubrimiento si lo que se quiere saber es la verdad? Y esa es la verdadera cuestión."_​

Y muy importante esto, cuando puntualiza a Pedro J. diciéndole que el PP *"es responsable de la mayor parte de la trama de encubrimiento"*



Interesante también esto que dijo Múgica el año pasado en un programa:

_"Yo no creo que ningún policía, ni ningún miembro del CNI, ni ningún político, ni del partido socialista ni del PP, esté implicado en los atentados. No lo creo, con toda sinceridad. Lo que sí creo, lo sé y lo afirmo es que existe una trama de enmascaramiento para llegar a una versión oficial de los hechos basados en pruebas que no son reales. Eso estoy absolutamente convencido. Lo que no quiere decir que esta gente tenga nada que ver con los atentados, insisto"_​​​
​
*DE NUEVO LA PREGUNTA: entonces ¿quiénes son los autores?*

Nos lo cuenta Rubalcaba, y detalladamente: _"esta es la prueba del nueve..."_ Y ahí nos encontramos con todos nuestros aliados y vecinos, todos beneficiarios del 11-m. (Esto lo explicaré más adelante).

Porque en la sociedad actual los crímenes y los fraudes se llevan a cabo a la vista de todos, al menos desde Kennedy hasta hoy, ya que *si a JFK lo hubiesen asesinado, por ejemplo, en un bosque cuando estaba cazando, todo el mundo y desde el primer momento habría sospechado; lo mismo que si las Torres Gemelas se caen de noche sin que nadie las vea. Mejor realizarlo a la vista de todos.*

Suelo comparar esto con _La carta robada_, de Poe, que nadie da con ella precisamente porque se encuentra a la vista de todos. En este caso, como les digo, si ustedes quieren saber quiénes son los autores lo mejor es que atiendan a Rubalcaba; él mismo nos lo cuenta. Nos ofrece una extensa relación de quiénes son los encubridores de la verdadera autoría de la masacre, y tengan la completa seguridad de que entre ellos están los autores. Como dice Rubalcaba "esta es la prueba del nueve". *NADIE, ABSOLUTAMENTE NADIE, PUEDE LLEVAR A CABO UN ATENTADO DE ESA MAGNITUD EN ZONA DE DOMINIO NORTEAMERICANO SIN PAGAR POR ELLO UN PRECIO TERRIBLE. NADIE. NI EL PP NI EL PSOE NI ETA NI FRANCIA NI ALEMANIA, Y MUCHO MENOS MARRUECOS. ADEMÁS, SI ENCUBREN A OTROS ¿QUÉ PAÍSES SON ESOS OTROS Y QUE NO APARECEN EN EL LISTADO DE RUBALCABA? ¿CUBA? ¿RUSIA? ¿CHINA? ¿QUÉ GANANCIA IBAN A OBTENER CON EL 11-M? 

SI LA VERSIÓN OFICIAL ES FALSA DE PRINCIPIO A FIN ¿POR QUÉ NUESTROS 'AMIGOS Y ALIADOS' SE DEDICAN A ENCUBRIR A LOS AUTORES DANDO POR BUENA ESA VERSIÓN OFICIAL, QUE ES MAL FALSA QUE UN EURO DE MADERA?*



*OTRA PREGUNTA CLAVE: ¿Por qué lo hicieron? *

Aznar se enfrentó a Francia -y en menor medida a Alemania- debido al ninguneo al que el eje franco-alemán, especialmente Francia, nos lleva sometiendo desde hace décadas. ETA tuvo todo el amparo de Francia desde sus inicios, en parte también de la OTAN, y como prueba tenemos la reciente rendición ante la ETA impuesta desde esa organización militar. Cuando les convenga volverán a activar a la banda y vuelta a empezar. Y la prueba la tenemos en que ese pacto con ETA -en realidad rendición de España-- no se llevó a cabo antes, cuando más falta nos hacía, sino cuando la banda estaba ya contra las cuerdas. (La Fundación Henri Dunant depende de la OTAN):

Solana asegura que nunca participó en ninguna negociación y defiende el papel de la fundación Henry Dunant​
ETA y la OTAN​
Ninguna organización terrorista sobrevive sin el amparo de uno o varios Estados. Ninguna. Hamás y Hezbolá son Irán y Siria. ¿Qué Estado, o Estados, cubrieron a ETA? ¿Qué instituciones la han podido usar como chantaje? ¿A quién le interesa debilitar a un país y amenazarlo permanentemente con la fragmentación y de ese modo dominarlo más cómodamente? ¿A China? ¿A la URSS, que ya no existe?

ETA jamás habría podido resistir tantas décadas de no haber recibido grandes apoyos desde fuera de España. Francia dosificó las actividades de ETA como chantaje a España, gracias a eso controla más del 25% del PIB español (esa cifra la doy citando a Alberto Recarte en un programa de la COPE de diez años atrás) mientras que ninguna empresa española jamás ha podido radicarse en Francia; solo Zara y con trabas continuas. Es decir: que Francia controla España, al menos económicamente, en régimen casi colonial.

Aznar decidió buscar la ayuda del eje anglosajón:

_"Lo que estamos haciendo_ [dice Aznar a Bush] _es un cambio muy profundo para España y para los españoles. *Estamos cambiando la política que el país había seguido en los últimos doscientos años.*" ¿Cómo se puede saber lo que se dijo en aquella reunión en el rancho que tiene Bush en Texas, si no estaban más de cuatro personas? Pues una de las cuatro levantó acta de la conversación hasta que el abogado británico, Philips Sands, especialista en Derecho Internacional, dio a conocer el contenido de esas actas secretas de la reunión que tuvo lugar en el rancho de Crawford (Texas), el 31 de enero de 2003, _​​







Aznar y América Latina - Opinión - ABC Color


SALAMANCA. Posiblemente las presentaciones fueron más largas que la conferencia que dio José María Aznar, ex jefe de gobierno español, ex presidente del Partido Popular (PP), durante una visita relámpago que realizó a Salamanca. Mucho más tiempo le dedicó a recorrer parte del centro histórico de...




www.abc.com.py



​







Público Tv - La conversación entre Bush y Aznar antes de la invasión de Irak


"Necesitamos que nos ayudéis con nuestra opinión pública. Lo que estamos haciendo es un cambio muy profundo para España y para los españoles. Estamos cambiando la política de los últimos doscientos años."




www.publico.es




Aunque José María Marco atribuye la filtración al Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de España, que buscaba con ello demostrar la sumisión de Aznar a EEUU


Jos Mara Marco - De un mundo a otro - Libertad Digital


----------



## M. Priede (16 Oct 2022)

(II)

De haberlo conseguido, Aznar hubiese provocado un desequilibrio enorme en Europa, donde tras la caída del Muro los países de la órbita norteamericana (Polonia, Dinamarca, Holanda, Italia, Portugal, etc) se compensaban con la reciente expansión económica alemana, sobre todo en la antigua Yugoslavia; y poco más, dado que Francia tenía, tiene, a España como reducto propio, ya que en Europa solo posee influencia sobre Mónaco y la mitad de Bélgica.

Desde los años sesenta España es el país en donde más invierte Francia, con diferencia sobre ningún otro; por tanto Francia no podía permitir esa deriva de Aznar hacia el eje anglosajón. Para ello utilizó a su más fiel peón, Marruecos. Fue entonces cuando estalló la crisis de Perejil, que no llegó a mayores gracias precisamente a los Estados Unidos. Recuerden que Chirac se negó a condenar esa agresión, y que Giscard redujo la cantidad de escaños prevista para España en el nuevo Tratado europeo que se iba a someter a votación. Añadir la crisis de Guinea y la participación española en contra de los intereses de Francia. [Edito: * Colin Powell: "En España no respetan al Gobierno y por eso lo de Cataluña". Cuenta lo de Perejil riéndose del papelón que hicimos | Burbuja.info ]*

Francia quería recuperar a toda costa el mando sobre España. Y lo consiguió ¿Qué pagó a cambio? *Fíjense en la fecha en que se anuncia esa decisión, que rompe con 43 años de hostilidades entre Francia y Estados Unidos. Esa fecha no es casual: sella un acuerdo como quien dice con sangre. No la suya, claro.

Cinco años después, justo en el aniversario de la matanza de Madrid, donde por cierto murieron más personas que en el Dos de Mayo. Esa fecha, como digo, no es casual*:

Sarkozy confirma el ingreso de Francia al mando integrado de la OTAN · ELPAÍS.com​
Dejo al margen comentar con más extensión la más que probable exigencia de EEUU a Francia de colocar nada menos que en la presidencia a un hombre afín a los intereses norteamericanos, caso de Sarkozy, cuyo padre está más que probado que trabajó para la CIA, el mismo sujeto, nuestro _querido Sarko_, que fue ministro del Interior en Francia cuando el 11-m. Para ello los franceses tuvieron que allanarle el camino eliminando adversarios en la carrera a la presidencia:

Quién era la víctima de la manipulación en el caso Clearstream: ¿el presidente francés Sarkozy o el ex Primer ministro Villepin?​​Operación Sarkozy: Cómo la CIA puso uno de sus agentes en la presidencia de la República Francesa, por Thierry Meyssan​​Daniele Ganser: «El presidente Sarkozy ha aceptado la dominación estadounidense» , por Daniele Ganser, Sandro Cruz​
Antes de esa fecha de marzo de 2009 se cumplieron otros acuerdos, sin ir más lejos el fin del agit-prop del 'No a la guerra' que en su día llevaron a cabo Francia (muy destacado el papel de Villepin), Alemania y la oposición al PP en España. Sadam Husein acordó con Francia y Alemania vender petróleo en euros, y eso significaba un desafío a EEUU. Se hablaba también de crear un ejército europeo no subordinado a la OTAN. Sin embargo, tras el 11m, Francia y Alemania dan por cerrada la campaña de movilización y se inicia la participación de ambos países en el botín iraquí; también del reparto de África, donde Francia tiene depositados sus siempre frustrados sueños imperiales. Además Francia tenía que enfrentarse a un enemigo nuevo y más querido en el continente africano: China. Esa colaboración con los anglosajones tuvo su momento más señalado con la reciente invasión y saqueo de Libia. Justo en el país donde los islamistas financiados y apoyados por la OTAN han eliminado a Gadafi. En Trípoli ondea, entre otras muchas, la bandera de Al Qaeda *(recuerden siempre que Al Qaeda son los padres)*:

china evacua libia - Buscar con Google​
*Esa colaboración franco-anglosajona nunca hubiese sido posible si Francia no hubiese recuperado España. *A cambio Estados Unidos consiguió el apoyo de Francia, mucho más poderosa que nuestro país, y en el cual Estados Unidos ya tiene cuantas bases quiere para almacenar cuantas armas crea conveniente y de cualquier tipo, incluidas las atómicas (recuerden el accidente de Palomares). Añádase que somos el único país europeo que sin tener conflictos con Rusia sin embargo junto con Polonia, Rumanía y Turquía albergaremos un escudo antimisiles, lo cual da idea de qué papel jugamos en la politica internacional.

Por otra parte, nuestro país no le podía dar garantías de continuidad a Estados Unidos en lo que se refiere a política exterior, ya que en cuanto el PSOE volviese al gobierno lo más probable es que se produjese otro giro a favor de Francia y Alemania. Por su parte Gran Bretaña, cediendo ante Francia, se libraba de tener de socio a un país donde posee una colonia; por eso Gran Bretaña -con el silencio de Francia, que tendría mucho que decir en el asunto y nada dice- se expande en aguas españolas y agrede a la guardia civil de manera continua. A cambio les damos los áridos para ayudarles:

El Gobierno permite que Gibraltar crezca a costa de las aguas territoriales espaolas - Nacional - Nacional - ABC.es​​Tres agentes gibraltareos heridos en un incidente con la Guardia Civil - Libertad Digital​​Los agentes retenidos por Gibraltar tendrn que declarar ante sus jefes | España | elmundo.es​
Y militarmente todavía cedemos más:

Espaa cede el control del Estrecho - Nacional - Nacional - ABC.es​
MUY FUERTE:

*








Borrell: "Los muertos del 11-M no murieron en vano porque después Europa desbloqueó la Constitución"


La Cámara europea ha rendido tributo en Estrasburgo (Francia) a las víctimas de los atentados terroristas de Madrid. Este jueves, en un discurso pronunciado ante el pleno, Josep Borrell ha dicho que "la primera conclusión es que quizás los muertos de Madrid no murieron en vano, porque poco...




www.libertaddigital.com




*​
Por si fuera poco, un año después de la matanza, Zapatero renunció a que España continuara recibiendo fondos europeos a partir de 2013:

_"Blair afirmó al concluir la cumbre de Bruselas que España es uno de los países que más dinero dejará de percibir en el nuevo presupuesto comunitario"_​​Zapatero elogia el acuerdo que deja por la mínima a España como receptor de fondos | Internacional | Europa - Abc.es​
Por eso Múgica se equivoca al pensar que el atentado *no tuvo como objetivo cambiar de gobierno*, al deducir que esa masacre se hizo para que Bush remontara a Kerry en las encuestas. Pero esa hipótesis -que también significaba ganancia para los EEUU- no casa con lo ocurrido con Francia antes del 11-m, ni con lo de Dezcallar asegurando al Gobierno de Aznar que eran etarras, y menos aun cuando por ese engaño es premiado por Estados Unidos concediéndole el plácet de embajador en Washington [Edito: Dezcallar apunta en la dirección que señala este hilo:*"Por culpa de Chirac, Aznar se echó en brazos del oportunista Blair; luego Bush se aprovechó de esa ambición"]*; no digamos la entrada de Francia en la OTAN después de 43 años de oposición frontal a la misma, desde que De Gaulle cerrase todas la bases norteamericanas y sacara al país de la estructura de mando de la Organización Atlántica y la OTAN se viera obligada a trasladar la sede de Rocquencourt (cerca de París) a Bruselas. Tampoco concordaría con nada de lo que hemos visto después del 11-m. Además, de ser así, de buscar un atentado para atribuírselo a los islamistas y rentabilizarlo en Estados Unidos *no sería necesario cargarse al gobernante y al partido más pronorteamericano que Estados Unidos haya tenido en España, bastaría con llevar a cabo el atentado después de las elecciones.*

En definitiva -y aunque sea sin él pretenderlo, sino todo lo contrario-, como ya nos lo explicó Rubalcaba, todos debemos estar unidos _frente al terrorismo internacional_: nosotros ponemos los muertos y encarcelamos de por vida a Zougam y a Trashorras, y todos los demás felices, puesto que ganan, y mucho: Marruecos, Francia, Estados Unidos, Gran Bretaña, Alemania.

¿Entienden ahora por qué el PP tampoco está interesado en averiguar qué pasó el 11-m? Es más: el PSOE se limitó a darle a la manivela que dejó instalada el PP. TODA LA VERSIÓN OFICIAL (CON LA DESTRUCCIÓN DE LAS PRUEBAS VERDADERAS -DESTRUYERON LOS VAGONES DE LOS TRENES EN MENOS DE 72 HORAS Y FABRICACIÓN DE LAS FALSAS- SE TEJIÓ EN LOS CUARENTA DÍAS POSTERIORES AL ATENTADO, MIENTRAS EL GOBIERNO DE AZNAR PERMANECIÓ EN FUNCIONES. Añádase que todos ellos fueron premiados: Aznar por Murdoch, el brazo más poderoso en los medios de comunicación de todo el mundo y que operan al servicio de los anglos; De Palacio por Areva, multinacional francesa del uranio; Rato como director general del FMI (aunque aquí se debió, ante todo, a su labor a la hora de endeudar a los españoles y sentar las bases de la destrucción de sus sistema bancario: * (16) *Tema mítico* : - Y Alemania nos endosó su deuda | Burbuja.info)* Y como dice Múgica, son más responsables que el mismo PSOE tanto de la fabricación de la versión oficial como de la versión teóricamente opuesta, la de los etarras más islamistas, tan falsas una como otra; *y tan es así que prácticamente, al final, son la misma, una sola, puesto que en la cárcel los únicos condenados por participación directa en el atentado fueron o confidentes de la policía, caso de Trashorras, que además padece esquizofrenia y ya nadie cree lo que diga, y Zougam; ambos sacados a la luz por el diario El Mundo como versión contraria a la oficial. Porque El Mundo, en realidad, no hizo más que colaborar con la policía, o lo que es lo mismo: la policía engañó a Múgica y a Pedro Jota (que nadie se crea que Pedro J. acabó con Felipe González; fue el CNI quien lo hizo, porque toda la información del caso GAL fue filtrada por el CNI -que trabaja para intereses de otros países desde antes de Carrero Blanco- por atreverse González a atentar en territorio francés y contra los intereses de Francia).*

Pronto verán ustedes cómo los peperos vuelven a marean la perdiz con los explosivos, los etarras y los islamistas; con los mojamés, terneras y detonadores. Al tiempo.

Reedito, 11 de marzo de 2013

Solo decir que mi hipótesis se refuerza con el paso de los años. Sirva de adelanto la prueba que le hicieron pasar a Aznar enviándole de mediador a Siria. *Vean el pifostio que armó.* Y dejemos a un lado lo de Guinea, que todavía fue peor. Éste se creyó que ponerse al lado de los anglouseños era como cantar ditirambos por los micrófonos de la Cope, tal y como C. Vidal y J. Losantos hacen a diario. No se enteraba de la fiesta, diciendo que Siria era 'nuestro aliado' sin darse cuenta que tanto británicos como franceses había sido potencias coloniales en la zona y mantenían intereses que a nosotros ni nos iba ni nos venía. Es lo que tiene desconocer la Historia y creer que todo consiste en voluntarismo y ponerse a la sombra del árbol que mejor cobija. He aquí el aprendiz de brujo (me lo envía @focka):

_*"Pese a que el tono de las amenazas provenientes de la Casa Blanca no ha hecho sino aumentar, el jefe del Ejecutivo español aseguró que lo único que se busca es «activar todos los elementos de colaboración para que la estabilidad en Oriente Medio sea una realidad». Siria no es «objetivo militar», ni existe la más mínima intención por parte de nadie de extender a este territorio el conflicto con Irak"*_​​Aznar:«Siria es un país amigo de España y seguirá siéndolo»​

Y AQUÍ SEGUIDO LES DEJO EL ENLACE DONDE SE DEMUESTRA CLARAMENTE LA TENSIÓN ENTRE EL EJE FRANCO-ALEMÁN Y EL EJE ANGLO-USEÑO, Y EL PAPEL JUGADO POR AZNAR ALIÁNDOSE CON EEUU. TODOS ESOS PROBLEMAS, DONDE ALEMANIA Y FRANCIA SE PLANTEABAN CREAR UNA FUERZA MILITAR PROPIA FUERA DE LA OTAN, SE ARREGLARON DEVOLVIENDO A ESPAÑA AL REDIL FRANCÉS, O FRANCO-ALEMÁN

_Efe - Bruselas .- Los líderes de Francia, Alemania, Bélgica y Luxemburgo propusieron hoy la creación de una capacidad colectiva europea para la planificación y el desarrollo de operaciones militares de la UE. La idea forma parte de una serie de propuestas acordadas por el presidente francés, Jacques Chirac, el canciller alemán, Gerhard Schroeder, el primer ministro belga, Guy Verhofstadt, y el luxemburgués, Jean-Claude Juncker, en la «minicumbre» sobre la defensa que hoy celebraron en Bruselas._​​_(...) *Dicha capacidad europea de planificación se instalaría en Bruselas, en el verano de 2004, según el primer ministro belga, quien insistió en que nada de lo decidido hoy va en contra de la OTAN.*_​​_En su declaración, los cuatro dirigentes expresaron su «convicción común de que Europa debe ser capaz de hablar con una voz y desempeñar plenamente su papel en la escena internacional». Para ello, «creemos necesario dar un nuevo impulso a una Europa de seguridad y defensa». «La acción diplomática sólo es creíble y eficiente si puede basarse en capacidades civiles y militares», añaden._​​[Infomoc]Francia, Alemania, Blgica y Luxemburgo proponen la creacin de un ncleo militar europeo autnomo​

ESTO QUE SIGUE TODAVÍA ES MÁS INTERESANTE:

_CARLOS YÁRNOZ - Bruselas EL PAÍS | Internacional - 30-04-2003 El presidente francés, Jacques Chirac, y el canciller alemán, Gerhard Schröder, junto con los primeros ministros de Bélgica, Guy Verhofstadt, y de Luxemburgo, Jean-Claude Juncker, lanzaron ayer en Bruselas una ambiciosa y polémica iniciativa para que Europa disponga de una autonomía militar al margen de la OTAN. Los cuatro proponen crear "un núcleo con capacidad colectiva de planificación y de dirección de operaciones para la UE", al que se sumarían los países que lo deseen. En el proyecto no se incluye el Reino Unido, principal potencia militar de Europa, sin cuya participación el plan no llegará a puerto._​​_EE UU y la OTAN se han opuesto siempre a ese proyecto precisamente con el argumento de evitar "duplicidades" (11 países de la UE forman parte de la Alianza, más cuatro candidatos y, en breve, otros siete), una tesis que ayer repitió un portavoz de la OTAN que dijo haber recibido la noticia "con inquietud", algo que también señaló en Washington el general James Jones, comandante supremo de la Alianza._​​_Con buen humor, bromas y sonrisas de complicidad entre ellos, los cuatro gobernantes presentaron su proyecto, cuyo contenido va más lejos que lo esperado en los días previos. Pese a ser conscientes del malestar que creará en EE UU y de las dificultades para que sea asumido por los más próximos a Washington (Reino Unido, Italia y España), los cuatro se mostraron optimistas. "Estoy convencido de que los 25 estarán interesados y que la cuestión de cabalgar solo no se planteará", comentó Schröder._​​AHORA, Y A PROPÓSITO DE ESTO MISMO, OBSERVAD DETENIDAMENTE EL CHOQUE DEL PP CON EL PSOE Y CON CiU, LOS DE PERMANECER EN EL CORAZÓN DE 'UROPA'. *RECORDAD QUE ESTABAN PRESENTES LAS MOVILIZACIONES EN TODA EUROPA CONTRA LA GUERRA DE IRAK, PROMOVIDAS POR FRANCIA Y ALEMANIA PORQUE EEUU PARTÍA POR LA MITAD EL NEGOCIO DE FRANCESES Y ALEMANES CON SADAM HUSEIN*​​_EL PAÍS | Internacional - 30-04-2003 La cumbre de Defensa celebrada en Bruselas no ha suscitado las simpatías de la ministra española de Exteriores, Ana Palacio, que ayer sugirió en el Congreso que se trata de un proyecto "excluyente", ajeno a la política europea e incluso de un factor divisorio y "contraproducente". En el mismo debate parlamentario, el portavoz del PP se refirió jocosamente a los convocantes de la reunión como "la banda de los cuatro"._​​_Tanto Rafael Estrella, portavoz del PSOE en este debate sobre política europea celebrado en la Comisión Mixta Congreso-Senado, como Ignasi Guardans, por CiU, lamentaron el tono de esta intervención de Palacio, que adquirió tintes de mayor dureza cuando el portavoz del PP, Guillermo Martínez Casañ, dijo: *"A mí esta reunión de hoy de la banda de los cuatro* diría, en plan jocoso, me produce una gran inquietud por la presencia, entre otros, alarmante de Luxemburgo, que tanto tiene que decir en la futura defensa de la UE"._​​_Palacio no atajó este discurso de su correligionario político, reiteró las líneas ya expuestas, que ayer mismo desarrollaba en un artículo publicado por The Wall Street Journal, y anunció que el Gobierno había expuesto en la Convención Europea sus posiciones en materia de Política Común Exterior y de Defensa._​​[Infomoc]Alemania y Francia lanzan un nuevo ncleo militar europeo independiente de la OTAN​


----------



## M. Priede (16 Oct 2022)

(III)

ENRIC JULIANA HACE UN INTERESANTE Y ACERTADO ANÁLISIS.

_Es el nuevo paradigma entendido como destino manifiesto y voluntad de conflicto continuo, como en la vieja partitura de Lev Davidovich Bronstein “Trotsky”, figura que, según nos ilustra William R. Polk, fue el mito juvenil de parte de los ideólogos del “nuevo siglo americano” (y de algunos conspicuos intelectuales vasco-españoles muy influyentes en el entorno de Aznar). _​​_El pragmático Colin Powell, maltrecho después de su rotundo fracaso en la ONU, parece como un dique de contención a punto de derrumbarse. No es extraño, por tanto, que Tony Blair siga emitiendo señales de inquietud y no alardee de la victoria como su sonriente acompañante de las Azores. Y es que algo nuevo apunta en el horizonte atlántico. Algunos esbozos son ya imaginables: la OTAN reconvertida en nuevo instrumento de policía mundial y marco de una alianza política más potente y amplia que la Unión Europea, acaso condenada a no ser mucho más que un gran espacio de libre intercambio económico con la moneda común como máximo icono ideológico._​​_La “cosa” *digámosle Atlantis, para darle un nombre propio*, además de Turquía podría incluir al Gran Israel resultante de la reconfiguración de Oriente Medio. Atlantis sería el nuevo formato político de Occidente, Se esboza, también, un contrapunto, aunque con notables contradicciones internas y una voluntad de poder algo más mórbida. La cumbre de ayer de Francia y Alemania, con Bélgica y el ducado de Luxemburgo, apunta a la condensación estratégica de un espacio central europeo bien comunicado con Rusia y China. Para seguir fantaseando, digámosle Carolingia._​​[Infomoc] Atlantis contra Carolingia ENRIC JULIANA​

Edito un comentario que hice hoy, 13 de agosto de 2014, con un forero:

La versión oficial es falsa de principio a fin, y la impone EEUU el día de reflexión, el sábado 13 de marzo, incluso la noche antes: _"Fuentes de la Casa Blanca -informa la SER- descartan por completo la autoría de ETA y trabajan exclusivamente en una autoría islámica"_. Oficialmente sólo la da por buena, de facto la impone. Si EEUU no hubiese dado por buena la que acabaría siendo versión oficial, pues no sería ésa la versión oficial. Así de sencillo.

Nadie le roba una colonia a EEUU sin pagar por ello un altísimo precio. ¿De verdad te crees que Francia y Marruecos imponen algo a EEUU?

Chirac se sintió traicionado por Aznar, y los norteamericanos, más interesados en tener de su lado a Francia que a España, dirigieron o cuando menos autorizaron la voladura de los trenes para devolvernos al corral francés, es decir, que traicionaron a España y les importó un pimiento matar a 191 españoles. Antes se chotearon de Aznar. La arrogancia con la que tratan al mundo les lleva a reírse de la víctima antes de acabar con ella. Lo hicieron con Sadam Husein, con Gadafi, al que pasearon por todo Occidente y al final acabaron violando y asesinando, con Asad. No digamos las burlas de Clinton con Yeltsin al paso que destruían la economía de Rusia.

Youtube: Blooper Clinton Yelstin



También con Aznar, porque eso de sentarlo a la derecha y de poner las piernas encima de la mesa, antes se pacta. Ni de coña a Aznar se le ocurre algo así. Visto el resultado escénico, y sobre todo analizado a posteriori, resulta fácil deducir: "Mirad a mi perrito cómo me imita. ¿Qué me dais por él?" La situación resulta tan estrambótica y ridícula que nadie quiere mirar para 'el ungido' por el emperador; el mismo emperador que en sus memorias se refiere a su perrito como "un visionario", es decir, un iluso, por decirlo suave.








Bush no lo dirá, pero los servicios de inteligencia de EEUU, sí:

Los espías norteamericanos se burlan de Aznar y de sus ideas - Público.es​
*Pensad sólo una cosa: ¿cuál es el papel que se le asigna a España entre las cuatro mayores potencias de Occidente y además justo al lado de EEUU, rompiendo todo el protocolo? El más cercano a EEUU por la derecha es Alemania, a su izquierda, como 'tercer clasificado, igual que en los protocolos olímpicos', Francia, en tercer lugar Japón. ¿Qué coño pinta Aznar ahí, y en lugar destacado, a la vera de Bush?*Pues de perrito faldero a punto de echarlo al jardín, ¿qué si no? Porque en el campo de las relaciones internacionales rige ante todo la ley del más fuerte, y si quieres estar entre grandes, o eres grande o vas a ser vasallo, tal y como nos sucede en la OTAN y en la UE. *A este bobo le calentaron la cabeza los francófobos mongoliberales periodistas de Madrid, anglómanos paletos y papanatas que todos conocemos y que habitualmente definían a España como un 'pig'; el resultado fue el que ya sabemos.* Y no quiero meterme con algo que habría que investigar: la servidumbre de Aznar a la hora de poner a España como motor principal en Europa de la burbuja inmobiliaria, la cual colaboraría en la creación de capital en bancos y bolsas como para detener la recesión cuasada por el pinchazo de las puntocom; por eso a partir de 2001 los bancos centrales, empezando por la FED, bajaron los tipos de interés para crear esa burbuja, tal y como les aconsejó Paul Krugman. Pero esto ya nos sacaría del hilo, *porque el problema fundamental que condujo al 11-m fue geoestratégico: una pugna entre el eje franco-alemán y el anglouseño.*

Lo peor de Aznar no ha sido equivocarse, que le engañaran, que le tomaran por "visionario"; eso tiene un coste político en cuanto a su credibilidad, pero no moral; *el verdadero mal vino después, cuando se puso a sueldo de Murdoch, similar a lo de Carlos IV y Fernando VII peleándose por ver quién felicitaba a Napoleón por sus triunfos contra el pueblo español. De los periodistas afines al aznarismo para qué hablar.*

Lo siento por los que aman a los EEUU, la culpa es suya, por querer a quien no deben querer. Tampoco odiar, solamente entender que el único papel que los EEUU aceptan para España es el de vasallo. Como eso resulta imposible de aceptar por nuestra derecha -sea conservadora, liberal, central, lateral izquierda o medio volante, toda la derecha española, civil o uniformada, es decir, papanatoide, necia y anglómana, cuando no miserablemente traidora, porque no dudan a la hora de lanzar todo tipo de insidias para culpar a la izquierda española de ese atentado-, niegan la evidencia, el que los EEUU estén detrás del atentado, de ese modo solucionan el conflicto moral y de conciencia y de paso les permite seguir jaleando a los EEUU en los medios, siendo más prouseños y proisraelíes que los mismos israelíes y norteamericanos. Ésa es la mierda de nuestra derecha, sobre todo la periodística, que encima va por la vida de patriota.

Edito septiembre de 2014:

Porque no se trata de obligar a nadie a que cuente lo ocurrido, ya que a nadie se le puede exigir que se inmole, pero al menos que no lancen insidias de que ha sido la izquierda, y no digamos esa autoría gaseosa de _'las cloacas'_, o que se enojen cuando alguien cita a EEUU o, que para el caso es lo mismo, a la OTAN. Da verdadera vergüenza escuchar y leer lo que escriben. Ni la prensa norteamericana o británica muestran tanto entusiasmo con los crímenes y saqueos que se están cometiendo en Oriente Próximo, por no hablar de los tres millones y medio de católicos maronitas y caldeos que están siendo degollados y expulsados sin que estos _patriotas_ digan una sola palabra sobre quiénes son los verdaderos autores de esas matanzas; al contrario, incluso algunos tratan a Obama de traidor por no destruir Irán y Siria; todavía les parece poco diez años de guerra continua y destrucción de Estados laicos para dejarlos en manos de bandas islamistas. ¿Qué van a decir después del entusiasmo que han mostrado por ellos desde hace cuarenta años y sobre todo después de la labor de encubrimiento de la autoría del 11-m que ha realizado toda la prensa española?

Y así nos tratan, claro. Cada vez peor. Último acontecimiento: Margallo, siguiendo lo hecho por Francia y Alemania, convoca al embajador norteamericano para que explique el espionaje de la NSA en España. Respuesta de los EEUU: despedir españoles de la base de Morón y sustituirlos por norteamericanos, al paso que 'piden', en realidad exigen, ampliar el número de efectivos un 50%, toda vez que ningún país africano -donde China gana aliados cada día- ha aceptado una base para el Africom:

_"al mismo tiempo que se incorporan más marines en las bases estadounidenses en Andalucía por el incremento de carga de trabajo se están produciendo despidos de trabajadores españoles"_​​_Díaz abordará con el embajador de EEUU los despidos en la base de Morón_​


----------



## M. Priede (16 Oct 2022)

(y IV)

Edito: 1 de junio de 2015

Suma y sigue:

_*El Gobierno cede permanentemente a los Estados Unidos la base de Morón de la Frontera. Eso ya no es una base, sino una colonia propiamente dicha. Y a todo el mundo le ha dado igual.*_

Empezando por vosotros, la derecha social. Se empieza mintiendo un día con lo de Al Qaeda y encubriendo a los verdaderos autores, luego a diario durante 11 años y al final pasa esto:






Rajoy nos lega un segundo Gibraltar en Morón


<p style="margin: 0cm 0cm 0.0001pt; text-align: justify; text-indent: 0.75pt; line-height: 16.5pt; background-image: initial; background-attac...




lavozdemoron.es




Del otro lado, del mismo donde están PIT y Monedero, que les importa un bledo el Sahara, Libia o Siria. Es más, podemitas de renombre como Santiago Alba apoyaron los bombardeos de Libia y ahora guardan silencio por la destrucción del Estado libio.

El Nietísimo, ahí lo tienen:







_II. RODRÍGUEZ, DESAUTORIZADO POR LAS NACIONES UNIDAS
Se produjo un gran escándalo al conocerse que el viaje al Sahara Occidental ocupado, se producía contra la opinión del Gobierno de España, expresada por el ministro de Asuntos Exteriores, José Manuel García-Margallo y Marfil que, correctamente, recordó que la Unión Africana había declarado ilegal ese foro, al que rehusaron asistir la ONU, la UE y la propia Unión Africana, además de otros gobiernos (Reino Unido, Francia, Suiza...).
Sin embargo, desafiante, Rodríguez afirmó

"El señor ministro, que haga lo que estime conveniente", afirmó Zapatero, sin querer comentar esas críticas.
(...)
Yo, como es normal, soy responsable de mis palabras, y (este) es un foro donde hay tanta gente, con una pluralidad tan evidente
(...)
Ha intervenido el secretario general adjunto de la ONU en nombre del secretario general, por tanto no hay más que decir"

Desde el Atlántico - Viaje de Zapatero al Sahara Occidental ocupado: el Consejo de Estado debe actuar_



No sólo las bases de Morón y Rota son blanco de ataque nuclear desde que forman parte de la red antimisiles junto con las bases de Polonia y Rumanía; *ahora también Torrejón de Ardoz, es decir, Madrid; base que pasa a control de la OTAN. A medida que nos ablandan nos meten lo que nadie en Europa quiere.*

Ésa es la soberanía española que tanto gusta a nuestros queridos liberales; y no sólo a ellos, porque no debemos olvidar la pleitesía de Podemos a la versión oficial del 11-m, cuando tanto Iglesias como Monedero afirmaron que quien ponga en duda esa versión impuesta por EEUU "escupe sobre la memoria de las víctimas". No hablemos del bombardeo de Libia o de los halagos a la FED e incluso a la familia Botín, mozos de cuerda de los Rothschild (de qué si no un banquito provincial en los años 90 iba a ser hoy uno de los bancos más importantes del mundo. Consulten el accionariado del banco y lo verán).


Las bases de la OTAN convierten EspaÃ±a en blanco de ataque en caso de guerra - RT​

EDITO: 22 de junio de 2015

Ahí los tenemos, sin pudor ninguno. El uno ministro del Interior cuando el 11-m, y luego presidente. Probablemente esa presidencia fue una exigencia más de EEUU a Francia, de ahí que en el quinto aniversario de la matanza anunciara esto; el otro 'víctima', aunque los que pagaron con la vida fueron otros y no él, que acabó a sueldo de Murdoch y de Endesa, y su hijo participa en la venta a los fondos buitre de una España en saldo a la que contribuyó a edificar su burbujero padre.



la alianza entre familia aznar fondos buitre - Buscar con Google




Añádase la pérdida total de sentido de la realidad cuando (no se rían) advierte a Putin del peligro que significa Irán.

*De cómo Putin desprecia a ese idiota llamado Aznar, partidario ya en 2012 de la guerra contra Irán*​
Edito 29 de noviembre de 2016. Interesante el hilo de Dante sobre el atentado del año 85 en el restaurante El Descanso, un año antes del referéndum de la OTAN.

[Edito: se ha rajado, borrado el hilo y cerrado el acceso a sus hilos]

*Por qué ESPAÑA nunca podría salir de la OTAN*​
Le he dejado este comentario:

Pues sí que tiene toda la pinta. Muy bien traído el asunto, Dante.

Ya en el 85 había yihad, jatetú qué cosas, y las ganas que tenían los _yihadistas_ de que no saliéramos de la OTAN. Eso como los atentados actuales en Europa y EEUU, oficialmente obra del Estado Islámico, en venganza por la ayuda que reciben precisamente de Europa y de EEUU.

Y un año después de ese atentado en Torrejón, el 12 de marzo de 1986, F. González ganaba un referéndum al que se oponía toda Europa y EEUU por considerarlo arriesgado, ya que ahí no se decidía si entrábamos *sino si salíamos de la organización militar*, en la que ya habíamos entrado aprisa y corriendo tras el 23 f. (Existen serias dudas sobre si hubo o no pucherazo).

_Pero el Gobierno de España dispuso la entrada en la Alianza Atlántica, principalmente, por razones geopolíticas. *Dada su vulnerabilidad militar*, este país de la Península Ibérica quería unirse a la OTAN *para garantizar su integridad territorial* y reforzar así la seguridad del eje Baleares-Estrecho de Gibraltar-Canarias, protegiéndolo de posibles expansionismos foráneos, en primer lugar de Marruecos que, tras haberse anexionado Ifni y el Sáhara Occidental, ahora ambicionaba conquistar las dos ciudades españolas del norte de África: Ceuta y Melilla. Igualmente, el Gobierno español temía posibles actitudes ofensivas por parte de otros dos países norteafricanos, Argelia y Libia, que estaban en la órbita soviética. También, el Ejecutivo de Madrid afirmaba que con su ingreso en la OTAN lo único que hacía era ratificar de iure lo que ya era de facto a través de sus acuerdos con los Estados Unidos: la pertenencia al sistema defensivo de Occidente. Asimismo, España estaba convencida que con la entrada en la OTAN se desbloquearían las negociaciones para ingresar en la Comunidad Económica Europea._​​​_Finalmente, los debates parlamentarios se dieron en octubre de 1981. Tal y como estaba previsto, UCD, Alianza Popular y nacionalistas vascos y catalanes apoyaron el ingreso en la OTAN, mientras que la izquierda se opuso en bloque. Los Estados firmantes del Tratado de Washington aceleraron la petición de Madrid y el 30 de mayo de 1982 España se convirtió en miembro de pleno derecho de la Alianza Atlántica._​​_La adhesión de la España democrática a la OTAN (1982) - España y la construcción europea. Vectores de convergencia, factores de cohesión y paradigmas cambiantes - CVCE Website_​

Y ya puestos:

*Cuando EEUU amenazó a Suárez con la independencia de Canarias*​
Edito: 5 de marzo de 2017

*Muy buenos, Tarúguez. Gracias*



> @Tarúguez]Un mismo artículo sobre _Alliance Base_ de 2005, uno del Washington Post:
> 
> 
> Help From France Key In Covert Operations
> ...



​
¿Qué lugar le quedaba a España, a la aznaridad? Esto explica la foto de los pies encima de la mesa. Ellos conocen muy bien la historia y el lugar que buscan en ella, todo lo contrario que estos analfabetos que tenemos de políticos en España. Primero la tensión entre ellos, los grandes. 2002

"Este no es el único hiato. Hay un año de jefes de inteligencia de seis países (EE.UU., Reino Unido, Francia, Alemania, Canadá y Australia) han terminado en silencio la experiencia "Base de la Alianza", lanzada a finales de 2002 en París"

Pero que no acababa de cuajar.

"Claramente, Washington pone su poder tecnológico y financiero al servicio del "eje del bien"* a cambio de la contribución indispensable de las redes humanas legados por la historia de los antiguos imperios coloniales (Francia y Reino Unido)"*.

"Esta estructura, que se encuentra en las oficinas cerca de la NWMO a los Inválidos, era poner en común el intercambio de información *entre los servicios de "grandes", con una dimensión operativa".*

Hasta el 11-m, cuyos pactos -tras limar todos los flecos y cumplirse los acuerdos pendientes- quedan ratificados el *11 de marzo de 2009*

Sarkozy confirma el ingreso de Francia al mando integrado de la OTAN | Internacional | EL PAÍS

Edito, octubre 2022.

Continúen sumando:

(1) Aviones de combate de EEUU invaden nuestro espacio aéreo para que España reconozca la soberanía marroquí en el Sáhara | Burbuja.info

Nuestros 'patriotas':

Jiménez Losantos dice que el comunismo y antisemitismo del Gobierno provocó la decisión de EE.UU. de apoyar a Marruecos. Y se queda tan ancho | Burbuja.info

(8) La vuelta a un Mediterráneo plagado de conflictos y sin que nadie nos explique nada | Burbuja.info

El sobrino del Nietísimo:







Muchísimo más grave. Meses después en la cumbre de la OTAN, y en Madrid. Y Sánches está lo ratifica porque la tiene delante de sus narices. En el país de los cojonistas, esto desata la histeria dos días y luego todo el esfuerzo lo dedican a insultar a los rusos para que nuestros amigos y aliados los rieguen de dinero o prebendas. Ningú país en el mundo toleraría algo así. ¿Por qué nosotros sí? Porque en España la izquierda odia la nación y la derecha mira a otra parte cuando nos hacen esto, y eso, si cabe, todavía es peor:


----------



## M. Priede (16 Oct 2022)

Reservado


----------



## M. Priede (16 Oct 2022)

Reservado


----------



## M. Priede (20 Nov 2022)

Farrerons






11-M. Atentado estadounidense en Madrid


Todos sabemos que el PSOE está metido hasta la médula. Tenían perdidas las elecciones y jugaron a la desesperada, jugaron sucio. Tiramos de hemeroteca? Si fuera lo que dices el PP no lo habría encubierto. Evidentemente, el PSOE se aprovechó del atentado, pero eso no demuestra que el atentado...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## M. Priede (20 Nov 2022)

Madrid 2004: el ejercicio del terror


El ejercicio de gestión de crisis CMX 04, realizado por la OTAN en varias capitales europeas incluida Madrid, que finalizó el 10-M, y su relación con el 11-M




madrid.lahaine.org


----------



## M. Priede (20 Nov 2022)

jaajjajaja. Royuela por el medio:



Denuncia de Don Alberto Royuela ante al AN por la financiación de los atentados del 11-M – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña


----------



## Goiko (24 Nov 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Farrerons
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿El tal Farrerons de dónde ha salido? Está muy activo en Twitter con el 11M subiendo todo tipo de vídeos, links, etc.


----------



## M. Priede (24 Nov 2022)

Goiko dijo:


> ¿El tal Farrerons de dónde ha salido? Está muy activo en Twitter con el 11M subiendo todo tipo de vídeos, links, etc.



Sí, lo he visto. Bien está que alguien lo mueva. Creo que se equivoca metiendo a judíos y a la Red Gladio por el medio. No se trató de una operación ideológica (aunque sí fue aprovechada para culpar a los islamistas) sino de un asunto muy puntual. No hace falta un red alimentada por la OTAN.

Pero bueno, bien está que se extienda esa hipótesis. Acabo de entrar en el Twitter de Peones Negros y es lamentable; siguen con lo mismo.


----------



## Al Towers (25 Nov 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Sí, lo he visto. Bien está que alguien lo mueva. Creo que se equivoca metiendo a judíos y a la Red Gladio por el medio. No se trató de una operación ideológica (aunque sí fue aprovechada para culpar a los islamistas) sino de un asunto muy puntual. No hace falta un red alimentada por la OTAN.
> 
> Pero bueno, bien está que se extienda esa hipótesis. Acabo de entrar en el Twitter de Peones Negros y es lamentable; siguen con lo mismo.



Qué se puede esperar que no revelen los comerciales de la Pfizer y embajadores de Israel en España?? 
Es de risa ...


----------



## Al Towers (25 Nov 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Farrerons
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Completamente lógico, si esto hubiese sido obra de ETA o SOLO de Marruecos Aznar y el PP no hubiesen tenido ningún motivo para quedarse callados como lel0s y dejar hacer a los sociatas y sus aliados mediáticos para imponer su versión de la historia y señalarlos como mentirosos y culpables ... 
Por no hablar de la cúpula policial haciendo el juego a la oposición en lugar de a "su" gobierno ... 
O es que solo pinta algo en el Régimen patrio el PSOE y el PP es un monigote de atrezzo que no decide nada dentro del mismo??


----------

